# ** Post all your BSNL Broadband Related Queries Here **



## drgrudge (Oct 21, 2005)

Use this thread to post all your BSNL Dataone  related questions. Use it to get your BSNL related queries and general topics like how can I know the transfers of my connection and more! 
Use it to get all your answers!! 


Threads on Dataone started after this sticky has been posted will be merged into this one.


----------



## desertwind (Oct 22, 2005)

I got my telephone bill for september some days before, but i checked it only today. To my surprise there's nothing regarding DataOne!!! No monthly rent, No Modem rent....

I havent even paid the security deposit, they told me they will charge it on my telephone bill. But believe it, I enjoyed BSNL DataOne free on Ssptember.

I dont know whether they give me a seperate bill, or append this one to my october bill. and tracking me will be very easy as there's only 16 DataOne users in my whole exchange.


----------



## Retro (Oct 22, 2005)

Hmm...Interesting. I've always got my Dataone Bill with the Phone Bill. Don't worry, BSNL isn't that dumb. You might probably get a separate bill or one of your family members paid the whole amount for the year.

BTW, Great Thread Dr.Grudge.


----------



## kato (Oct 22, 2005)

i m sure they wont let u get it for free and it may not be written but added to the bill directly wat htey had done to my bill. I got bill 3000 total of phone and dataone they charged us 1000 extra and said it was a mistake in billing


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 22, 2005)

this is for those who had queries about the unaccounted usage. i got my bill for sept. i got my dataone connection on 20th sept. the charges for 10dayz were rs.177.72. tho i downloaded more than 2gb during the happy hours i wasnt charged. btw am in bangalore.

so, 3 folks here (drgrudge, papudada and me) haf confirmed it till now. hey tarey_g, hope ur doubts are cleared.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 22, 2005)

thx infra_red_dude ,but i was talking abt the overlapped usages . I know that the happy hrs usage will not be charged . thx anyway.

btw drgrudge can u merge this thread here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30780


----------



## GunshotSilence (Oct 22, 2005)

my latest bill came in

i expected to be billed for 1000Rs as i exceeded my usage of 2gbs , but they charged me 2800Rs. 

they overcharged me 750 installation which i got them to less from my account aftewr fighting for 2 hrs.

and balance amount above 1000 is my phone sec. amount.

BUT WHY ISNT THEIR DAMN SITE SHOWING ME MY RECORDS??

i went to dataone.in and clicked on account admin and it takes me to bsnl.co.in

im unable to see my account. also there was another site in some 2xx.xxx.xxx  kind of address which dataone.ion reidrected b4. there i loged in successfully but used to get "server timedout" if i clicked on any link.

bsnl help guys think time out is of my system. how foolish of them


----------



## desertwind (Oct 22, 2005)

kato said:
			
		

> i m sure they wont let u get it for free and it may not be written but added to the bill directly wat htey had done to my bill. I got bill 3000 total of phone and dataone they charged us 1000 extra and said it was a mistake in billing



No they dont. I've got only a telephone bill of Rs. 1000, of which Rs. 700 is my bi-monthy rent.


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 22, 2005)

I had aplied for BB and i had been told that my bb will start working from 26th so i want to know that in how many days i have to finish my1 GB limit. And what's the monthly cycle of bb 1st or 16th.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 23, 2005)

monthly cycle is 1st. but i heard that if u cross 500mb in 15 days then it is charged. i'm not sure about this. but the billing cycle is from 1st for sure.

if it started working from 26th, then u get 4/31=0.024gb


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 23, 2005)

Then in the case i have to pay the whole 500 or not? I was asked to pay the 1st month's rental in advance and i had payed it. Will my 500 be wasted


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 23, 2005)

nope i had that doubt too. asked bsnl ppl..and everyone gave me a diff answer...

drgrudge told me that its taken as security deposit and refunded when u get ur connection disconnected.


----------



## desertwind (Oct 23, 2005)

One month advance rental is collected as a security deposit and won't count for any month, it will be returned when you surrender your connection. AFAIK, for those connection which begins after the 20th of a month, they wont collect rent, but charges according to ur usage. Rs. 1.5/MB i think.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 23, 2005)

So we get rs. 1k when we surrender? Rs. 500 that we paid in the first bill and the 500 we paid in the beginning.. correct?


----------



## desertwind (Oct 23, 2005)

This is what u get when u surrender ur connection

Rs. 500 for Modem SD, if u have a modem rental plan
One month advance rent paid (Only for Business plans, and home plans above Home1000).


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 23, 2005)

Modem SD is not refundable. 

We paid:
500 --> Modem SD
500 --> installation (both non-refundable).
500 --> first month's payment
Another 500, which I can't account for. Plus 10.2% service tax. 
First month extra 500 will be refunded irrespective of the plan, or atleast they will refund for plan Home 500. 


I have posted this many times, but now I have forgot


----------



## desertwind (Oct 23, 2005)

Ofcourse Modem SD is refundable

refer to *www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm

Installation charges are not refundable.


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 23, 2005)

I had taken the modem in one time payment i.e. 1200 I am taking about another 500 which i was aked for one month's advance rental and i had applied in plan 500


----------



## desertwind (Oct 23, 2005)

i havent given an single paise till now for BSNL DataOne. Beleive it or not,  not a single penny, even no rental.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 23, 2005)

**10.240.43.216/ asking for chinese languge pack*

for past few hours i am getting this messege when ever i try to login to DataOne Portal from few PCs in our Cafe... all of them running windwos XP SP2 Pro with update2date....

*img458.imageshack.us/img458/1404/untitled6uo.th.jpg

i get this messege only when i log in from any Administrator account... i dont understand why does BSNL DataOne account portal needs *chinese languge pack*


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 23, 2005)

desertwind said:
			
		

> Ofcourse Modem SD is refundable
> 
> refer to *www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm
> 
> Installation charges are not refundable.


It's refundable only *with effect from 9th June 2005*.. I registered dataone way back in jan 05 and got it on feb 14th. 
So for me it's not refundable  
Even otherwise, I think I will be getting rs. 1k (500 from the first month's extra payment; the other which I can't account for).


----------



## mohit (Oct 23, 2005)

i also got the same msg when i first visited that site .. i did install the chinese language pack. i have no idea why the damn bsnl portal needs it but everytime i reinstall windows and visit that page it prompts me to install the chinese language pack.


----------



## whim_gen (Oct 23, 2005)

Strange ....I have got two bills one for september and one for august but no mention of DataOne....
So,I have been using dataone for free in the last two months.
Anybody else in similar situation?
If so,why do U think u aint getting bills??
BTW i got my connection in feb and from then on I have been paying normal charges (ie 500 rental etc...)


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 23, 2005)

Dataone account usage site is down from more than two days, no one is able to chk the usage. this is frustrating .


----------



## praka123 (Oct 23, 2005)

but we can login using the address @
*10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp
with Opera


----------



## desertwind (Oct 23, 2005)

whim_gen said:
			
		

> Strange ....I have got two bills one for september and one for august but no mention of DataOne....
> So,I have been using dataone for free in the last two months.
> Anybody else in similar situation?
> If so,why do U think u aint getting bills??
> BTW i got my connection in feb and from then on I have been paying normal charges (ie 500 rental etc...)


I found a companion


----------



## Retro (Oct 23, 2005)

1) This is not a Software Problem
2) There is a topic in "In  General Forum" opened for this.
3) Try viewing with another browser
4) Download Shaplus or Dataone Bandwidth Calculator

5) Site works for me and I'm using Firefox. Try using dataone.in


----------



## rajas700 (Oct 23, 2005)

On seeing ur screenshort u have opend 3 *IE windows with different site's(assumed)so the remain two may ask u to install such a chinese languge pack first check the remain websites whether it requires chinese languge pack ....*
2.It may be *phising website* beware of it.since u are in CAFE it is possible lots of *spyware and keyloggers*....check it with ANTISPYWARE(good one)...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 23, 2005)

rajas700 said:
			
		

> 2.It may be phising website beware of it.since u are in CAFE it is possible lots of spyware and keyloggers....check it with ANTISPYWARE(good one)...



relax.. its our own cafe.. so NO spyware... & those other 2 IE windows were inactive... & to confirm my post,



			
				mohit said:
			
		

> i also got the same msg when i first visited that site .. i did install the chinese language pack. i have no idea why the damn bsnl portal needs it but everytime i reinstall windows and visit that page it prompts me to install the chinese language pack.


----------



## rajas700 (Oct 23, 2005)

No one is 100% safe in the INTERNET ...some were get's troubled..


----------



## janitha (Oct 23, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Dataone account usage site is down from more than two days, no one is able to chk the usage. this is frustrating .



Iam also experiencing the same problem for the last few days.
When I login to the Check Usage site, I am taken to their Email site.
Thus is the quality of the BSNL service.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 24, 2005)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> but we can login using the address @
> *10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp
> with Opera




thx prakash , that link works . i think bsnl has intentionally redirected the link to the account usage page to the bsnl.co.in site.

According to a leading newspaper the 'server for dial up users in Delhi is down for some reasons. so  bsnl has transferred the dial up connections to be handled by delhi dialup server to the Bangalore dataone broadband server' . 

as too much usage by both dialup and dataone users will lead to the server probs and bandwidth issues , so bsnl is not showin the usage stats to the dataone users so they restrict themselves to less usage to avoid crossing the MB limit . less usage by dataone users(as by me in last three days) will lead to better bandwidth management for bsnl . so i think the  account usage stats page will be redirected to www.bsnl.co.in until the Delhi server prob is fixed


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 24, 2005)

Retro said:
			
		

> 1) This is not a Software Problem
> 2) There is a topic in "In  General Forum" opened for this.
> 3) Try viewing with another browser
> 4) Download Shaplus or Dataone Bandwidth Calculator
> ...





NO browser will help as the site is redirecting users to the www.bsnl.co.in site (it's still not working the moment i write this) . Shaplus software wil also not work . paste the link that Prakash gave in ur shaplus app and it will work then.it works for me.
*10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp


----------



## praka123 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: *10.240.43.216/ asking for chinese languge pack*



			
				saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> for past few hours i am getting this messege when ever i try to login to DataOne Portal from few PCs in our Cafe... all of them running windwos XP SP2 Pro with update2date....
> 
> *img458.imageshack.us/img458/1404/untitled6uo.th.jpg
> 
> i get this messege only when i log in from any Administrator account... i dont understand why does BSNL DataOne account portal needs *chinese languge pack*


There is some help :roll: link to huawei website which is chinese...


----------



## janitha (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: *10.240.43.216/ asking for chinese languge pack*



			
				prakash kerala said:
			
		

> saurav_cheeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iam also experiencing the problems mentioned. I tried the site suggested by Prakash Kerala. The resulting page said I need to use IE. (I normally use Firefox.) When opened in IE, I am asked to enable cookies. When it was done I am asked to download some chinese script (Megabytes). Stopped there. Actually I was able to check my usage few days back


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 24, 2005)

Well Iam a lucky guy, Iam not having any kind of problems here in logging. Iam not asked for any chinese language pack.


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey whenever I try to check my usage from dataone.in it redirects me to bsnl.co.in why this?


----------



## chatterjeesayan (Oct 24, 2005)

*10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp is not working.Showinf "error on pge"
on the right bottom corner.Pls help.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 24, 2005)

@chatter...... , change the cookie handling properties in the browser and it will work.


----------



## cosx (Oct 24, 2005)

*hardware?*

I have a "single" PC(assembled) with:

1.Intel PIII 933MHz processor.
2.Intel 815e Motherboard.
3.40GB Seagate Hard Disk.

Now i want to install Bsnl Broadband(256Kbps).

Which 'NEW' hardwares i shoud buy? And what will be the price of them?(I dont want to rent any hardware)


----------



## whim_gen (Oct 24, 2005)

Well,if ur mobo doesnt come with a built in Ethernet port,u should buy a LAN card.
A decent LAN card would be Realtek or D-Link .Should cost you at the max Rs.400
Also,if you plan to use USB modem from BSNL Dataone,U shud ask your dealer to get you a USB Card (ie a PCI card with USB ports)..shud cost you max Rs.300


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 24, 2005)

USB ports will be in default in 97.9954646546% of the PCs, nowadays even ethernet/LAN card comes in default. 

LAN crad costed only rs. 175 (this feb when I got mine; Realtek) 

So you can go for USB/LAN modem depending on your requirements and what you have in your PC installed.
 Regarding modem purchase, visit:
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm#Modem on Outright purchase:


----------



## kato (Oct 24, 2005)

in my opinion go for lan card as by judging by ur mobo i can tell its old and USB is 1.x or sumthing.
And for LAN card the hassle is very less too


----------



## kato (Oct 25, 2005)

cosx have u yet purchased ur bsnl dataone or u just want its hardware requirements. So if not and if u are going for a scheme choose the 500 bucks scheme the other one (250 bucks) is waste

@drgrudge now i get it u are using one of those extensions for browser


----------



## Retro (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: hardware?*



			
				cosx said:
			
		

> Which 'NEW' hardwares i shoud buy? And what will be the price of them?(I dont want to rent any hardware)


Just a note, you can't install BSNL Broadband. You are only connecting to it

You have to buy a Modem and 10/100MBPS Lan Card. The former will be provided by BSNL itself @ Prices Ranging from 1200-2000, and you can choose the modem you like. The latter could be bought by you at any comp store and will have to plugged in a USB Port.


----------



## elumalai (Oct 25, 2005)

many a times, i am online. bsnl, dataone, and ofcourse thinkdigit.com/forum everything works fine. but yahoomail, gmail and many other sites r not.  do anybody face problems like these.

or is my computer hacked, affected by virus????
somebody help. thank u

Regards,
Elumalai.


----------



## kato (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: hardware?*



			
				Retro said:
			
		

> cosx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey retro r u saying that LAN card is connected by ur USB then that is wrong or else wat u mean is that u can connect the modem by LAN card or USB for such Type I modem is used


----------



## selva1966 (Oct 25, 2005)

@elumalai

Do you have a good firewall?


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 25, 2005)

It has been raining quite heavily in my place, now do anyone experience a slight fall in the BW? Or maybe my torrents health was not good enough


----------



## kato (Oct 25, 2005)

no problem with my dataone yet even though its raining hard here


----------



## Charley (Oct 25, 2005)

*I have friends [2] logins and passwords for DATAONE*

How do i use the other ids and passwords with my existing one. I mean I want to remove the existing one and add the new one[its my friends account].

Can I do it or not?


----------



## desertwind (Oct 25, 2005)

you can do it in the router admin page.

type 192.168.1.1 in your browser.
use admin/admin as username/password.

Change your username/password in WAN Settings page.


----------



## GunshotSilence (Oct 26, 2005)

WHAT IS THEIR ACOOUNT ADMIN SITE??"
I WANNA SEEM Y USAGE
HAVENT SEEN SINCE 2 WEEKS


----------



## Charley (Oct 26, 2005)

desertwind said:
			
		

> you can do it in the router admin page.
> 
> type 192.168.1.1 in your browser.
> use admin/admin as username/password.
> ...



m8,

have u tried it any time using someone else id. I want to confirm as I shouldnt face any probs later.  

<< Cheers >>


----------



## arnold (Oct 26, 2005)

Data One does have a lot of problems ,I think, at least for me  :roll:


----------



## desertwind (Oct 26, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> have u tried it any time using someone else id. I want to confirm as I shouldnt face any probs later.
> << Cheers >>



No i havent tried with any other ids. but used to hack some other settings offlate. and if anything goes wrong, you can always go there and change it to yours. but dont change anything that ur unsure about. and all at your own risk.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smiles/icon_smile.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smiles/icon_smile.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smiles/icon_smile.gifif you want me to check with gimme ur id/pass. i'll confirm *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smiles/icon_smile.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smiles/icon_smile.gif*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smiles/icon_smile.gif


----------



## Charley (Oct 26, 2005)

desertwind said:
			
		

> No i havent tried with any other ids. but used to hack some other settings offlate. and if anything goes wrong, you can always go there and change it to yours. but dont change anything that ur unsure about. and all at your own risk.



The cust care said I cannot use another id on my telephone line. I guess then , it wont work.


----------



## raj14 (Oct 26, 2005)

BSNL recently replaced their Serves to Avoid id Theft Achako, it's illegal to use another person's DataOne id. smiliar to VSNL's Dial Up, were the requested account can only be dialed from a specific number so avoid id theft.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 26, 2005)

using another dataone id on ur telephone line(thru which u have ur broadband connection) is perfectly possible. 

I used my frnd's id from my line , that too when he was already logged on to the net thru his id , so two users online at the sametime with one id.


----------



## raj14 (Oct 26, 2005)

Well maybe BSNL hasn't replaced their servers in your city, they surely did in my city


----------



## Generic Superhero (Oct 26, 2005)

*Urgent help needed!!*

i got my phone bill, i find that i hav been charged 2000/- as the modem sale price   is that the right price? i knew that the price was 1200/- 
plz reply fast


----------



## Generic Superhero (Oct 26, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> It has been raining quite heavily in my place, now do anyone experience a slight fall in the BW? Or maybe my torrents health was not good enough



well.. last week it rained here for 4-5 dasy at a stretch (coz of a low pressure trough over bay of bengal) and throughout this period my connection went through ups and downs... that is, sometimes it worked well and sometimestimes the connection seemed to be dead...at times i could not connect even


----------



## raj14 (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes in fact i did! the speed was incredibly slow, it was like surfing on Dial-Up. thankfully it got fixed.


----------



## desertwind (Oct 26, 2005)

@achacko: that is perfectly possible. There is no relation between userid and telephne no, except that of billing. Any userid can be used from any telephone no. I wish that BSNL should rectify this asap, using the same technology of CLI based internet.

@raj14: It is illegal ofcourse, but not impossible. BSNL says so as to avoid id theft. I know several ppl using ids registred with other telephone nos.

@Generic SuperHero: The modem price varies from Rs. 1200/- to Rs. 2000. Depends on modem type. What type so you have ? A usb or a nic ?
Have a look at here for comparison between 4 types of modems
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm


----------



## Generic Superhero (Oct 26, 2005)

my modem has one ethernet port and one usb port... so this is type 1 --in fact i checked that one when i applied for the connection


----------



## chatterjeesayan (Oct 26, 2005)

I can't open 192.168.1.1.is it working for you now?Please let me know more about it.

I can't also open *10.240.128.195 for checking my bandwidth usage.
I enabled coockie in my browser.


----------



## coolblue (Oct 26, 2005)

Hmm...I use Dataone broadband on my Kubuntu linux and have never had any problems. The connection automatically gets turned on at bootup and it stays on......plus the connection is MUCH FASTER in kubuntu linux than in windows 98 (which my bro uses and is so disappointed with its speed).
In Kubuntu the speed often goes upto 70kbps or more!

And in Kubuntu, I didn't even have to install a SINGLE thing...not even the need to pop in that stupid broadband cd or install that pppoe stuff.....All that was needed was my username & password

Last but not the least, even if u DON'T have a hard disk inside ur PC, u can still go online and surf & chat!! Yeah thats possible with linux livecds like knoppix etc.......the pc boots from the CD and u get a working linux OS, as long as the CD is in the cdrom drive. Livecds are perfect for trying out linux and for data recovery if ur pc won't boot.

Try it once


----------



## Charley (Oct 26, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> I used my frnd's id from my line , that too when he was already logged on to the net thru his id , so two users online at the sametime with one id.





			
				desertwind said:
			
		

> @achacko: that is perfectly possible. There is no relation between userid and telephne no, except that of billing. Any userid can be used from any telephone no.



M8's,

Pls tell me the procedure on configuring the other id and using it *quickly* before those BSNL dudes stop it.


----------



## q3_abhi (Oct 26, 2005)

2 Am to 8 Am are free hours that is only the upload/download limit wont b counted? ????

And phone meter will go on as it is???

How much Rs it costs an hour?????


----------



## GunshotSilence (Oct 26, 2005)

HAS ANYONE faced this problem?

on sundays the speed is terribly slow or sometimes it gets connected but no data transfer at all. and 

on week days suppoose i use the net for like 2-3 hrs and idsconnect or stay idle for like 10 mins or so replying to mails, it doesnt connect after that. i sometimes hfta to retart my system to connect but still no data transfer. so i haveto wait for like next day to connect again.

also how do i access dataone on my mandrake linux?? it shows my modem as new uknown harware. how to install??


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 27, 2005)

coolblue said:
			
		

> Hmm...I use Dataone broadband on my Kubuntu linux and have never had any problems. The connection automatically gets turned on at bootup and it stays on......plus the connection is MUCH FASTER in kubuntu linux than in windows 98 (which my bro uses and is so disappointed with its speed).
> In Kubuntu the speed often goes upto 70kbps or more!Try it once




Kubuntu linux!!!!!  i heard of Ubuntu linux but never Kubuntu linux. seems like made by ekkta Kkapoor .  Next Version  will be 'Kkbuntu LinuKs'


----------



## AlphaOmega (Oct 27, 2005)

coolblue said:
			
		

> Hmm...I use Dataone broadband on my Kubuntu linux and have never had any problems. The connection automatically gets turned on at bootup and it stays on......plus the connection is MUCH FASTER in kubuntu linux than in windows 98 (which my bro uses and is so disappointed with its speed).
> In Kubuntu the speed often goes upto 70kbps or more!
> 
> And in Kubuntu, I didn't even have to install a SINGLE thing...not even the need to pop in that stupid broadband cd or install that pppoe stuff.....All that was needed was my username & password
> ...


C'mon, who are you kidding!?! 70KBps? I assume that you don't mean Kilo*bits* (denoted by the small *b*, but rather Kilo*Bytes* (large *B*). If you are trying to say that you get a constant download speed of 70KBps (P2P is not a valid reference tool, as many of them usually show ridiculous speeds when multiple downloads are in progress. I have seen 15KBPS speeds being reported on dial-up connections), and I mean constant, not data bursts (the sudden burst of speed you sometimes get when downloading, usually when you start a download, these go up to 150KBps on my DataOne 256), you are not on a 256Kbps connection.

Linux in not God, it canâ€™t pull miracles. There is only so much you can do at the client end to increase your speed. The theoretical limit of a 256Kbps connection is around 32KBps downstream (256/8). And you donâ€™t need to install pppoe on WinXP either, just specify a broadband connection and give your username and password, Win98 is so old that it is retarded for todayâ€™s tech. Linux/Win2k/WinXP will be better than 98 for bb, as they have a better TCP/IP stack.


----------



## Retro (Oct 27, 2005)

AlphaOmega said:
			
		

> you are not on a 256Kbps connection.


Wasn't that obvious. He probably is on a 512Kbps and BSNL does provide upto 2 Mbps.

On Sundays, the speed is supposed to be slow, I guess. But maybe not to extents you mention as max people use Dataone on a sunday.


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey from where to chk usage?


----------



## AlphaOmega (Oct 27, 2005)

Retro said:
			
		

> AlphaOmega said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, I still think he is on a 256Kbps connection, otherwise why would he be so excited about getting 70KBPs on a 512Kbps connection? That would be well within the norms. He is trying to show the hyper-speed that he gets on Linux.


----------



## desertwind (Oct 28, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Kubuntu linux!!!!!  i heard of Ubuntu linux but never Kubuntu linux. seems like made by ekkta Kkapoor .  Next Version  will be 'Kkbuntu LinuKs'



Well, ignorance is no crime.
get more details here


----------



## desertwind (Oct 28, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> tarey_g said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



refer to my post regarding this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=269126#269126


----------



## Poltergeist (Oct 29, 2005)

*I am facing a problem accesing the BSNL dataone  connection.I can acess for 5-10 minutes and then the connection goes down.I need to switch off the modem and switch it back on again so i can surf for another 5-10 minutes.Why is this happening,it was working fine a day ago.The colour of my link indicator changes from orange to green.*


----------



## praka123 (Oct 29, 2005)

First Check for any telephone line faults.otherwise it has to do with your CPE.


----------



## Charley (Oct 29, 2005)

desertwind said:
			
		

> achacko@dataone.in said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesnt work, the light keeps glowing from green to red.


----------



## Poltergeist (Oct 29, 2005)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> First Check for any telephone line faults.otherwise it has to do with your CPE.



*The telephone lines do not have any fault.I get an error message saying the operation timed out.By the way what is a CPE.*

*The line indicator light on the modem is orange sometimes and sometimes green.Does it have anything to do with my problem.*


----------



## desertwind (Oct 29, 2005)

@achacko: please refer to the following pages for a modem specific instructions
*chennai.bsnl.co.in/BBS/ChangePass2.htm
*www.appaji.net/stuff/dataone/bdah.html


----------



## Retro (Oct 29, 2005)

Guys, I am having a problem checking Email from the website. When I check my Email using Outlook Express, everything works perfectly. However, when I goto dataone.in and enter UN and Pass, click Ok, it says "Page Not Found". If I type some wrong UN and try, it gives "Invalid Username". I tried using IE also.


----------



## Charley (Oct 29, 2005)

desertwind said:
			
		

> @achacko: please refer to the following pages for a modem specific instructions
> *chennai.bsnl.co.in/BBS/ChangePass2.htm
> *www.appaji.net/stuff/dataone/bdah.html



What I meant was the login and password is INVALID  




			
				retro said:
			
		

> Guys, I am having a problem checking Email from the website. When I check my Email using Outlook Express, everything works perfectly. However, when I goto dataone.in and enter UN and Pass, click Ok, it says "Page Not Found". If I type some wrong UN and try, it gives "Invalid Username". I tried using IE also.



I've been facing the problem since many weeks now. I guess they have screwed that and will not do anything abt it. I called up their cust care and some bloke said give complaint, i gave almost 20 and no response.


----------



## eureca_eureca (Oct 30, 2005)

*Bsnl broad band billing probelm, with income tax*

guys i need help with bsnl broad band , 
i want to connect the broad band for my home pc but i need to get the bill for the shop (as expenses).i ll be benifited on  showing expense from the income taxes.
on the bsnl forum they gave, me i found there was a land line number that i need to connect the broad band , and a seperate billing address.

some one pleae hlep me....


----------



## yrana2002 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Bsnl broad band billing probelm, with income tax*



			
				eureca_eureca said:
			
		

> guys i need help with bsnl broad band ,
> i want to connect the broad band for my home pc but i need to get the bill for the shop (as expenses).i ll be benifited on  showing expense from the income taxes.
> on the bsnl forum they gave, me i found there was a land line number that i need to connect the broad band , and a seperate billing address.
> 
> some one pleae hlep me....


could u reexplain the whole thing? I cant understand a word. i've got a bsnl broadband. Maybe i could be of help<>


----------



## selva1966 (Oct 30, 2005)

I also do not understand your question fully.  But it appears that you want evade income tax.  

That will not be encouraged in this forum   In any forum


----------



## eureca_eureca (Oct 30, 2005)

selva1966 said:
			
		

> I also do not understand your question fully.  But it appears that you want evade income tax.
> 
> That will not be encouraged in this forum   In any forum



dude i want some concession to be got on my income tax, rather than increasing it i can find way to decrease the expenses,
thats my choice , and to be proud of my self , i pay income taxes , sales taxes and use no pirated softwares    eh eh ehe h got it 

now let me tell u guys in short ..
i want to use BB on my home pc and bill amount to appear on my shop bsnl land line bill for the internet usage...
cos in the reg form i found a diffrent billing address...can this be used to do that ?

Thx in advance ...


and they have been asking for the copy iof the recent bill , i think its possible ...can a mod help me out , GRUDGE , Raabo , any buddy readin this


----------



## desertwind (Oct 30, 2005)

That wont be possible. the BB will be billed only with the telephone which you've registered. And if you register BB with your shop no, you'll be forced to select any one of the business plans, since home plans would be given only to individual telephones.

Any why dont you people use the sticky for all DataOne related queries ? Reporting...


----------



## eureca_eureca (Oct 30, 2005)

it would be better if there was a section rather then a thread ....its quite hard to find some thing .


----------



## kato (Oct 30, 2005)

actually we had asked it to make a sticky i guess ur topic was merged with sticky now and regarding ur queries. If u had registered the broadband in the name of ur landline at home u will get it their only and also if u had given address of ur shop then ur BB would br connected in ur office not in ur house


Edit: Forgot to say the topic is not that big to have its own section as it would be flooded with the queries in form of different threads which wud be terribaly painful to look


----------



## shoegoe (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi guys
Some prob/doubts in dataone:

I installed SmartAX MT882 in XP through usb without any problem[No detection error .. nothing in the first time]. "Huawei MT882 USB Remote Network Device" was adden to my network connections. 

i tried to install a PPPoE dailer RASPPPOE. I liked to control my connection through a dialer rather than inbuild PPPoE dialer in the modem.But when i choose Huawei MT882 USB Remote Network Device in the RASPPPoE list, it stated below.

*img369.imageshack.us/img369/7320/dataonee15ko.th.jpg

I was able to use the broadband through the inbuild pppoe dialer though.I would like to know how to install a PPPoE dialer so that i can turn on and off the modem like a dial up survice. Awaiting reply


Please also lead me how to install the same ( even with the os dialer)


----------



## kato (Nov 1, 2005)

if u want to use it with the RASPPPOE then try and install ur modem through eternet card it may work then


----------



## Retro (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm having a dam problem here. Whenever I try to goto BSNL Dataone's Portal, that idiotic page never loads and stops. I have to press Refresh twice so that the page loads. Same thing happens after I login, Have to click Refresh twice. Now After I press Refresh 6 times and login, to the left there are the 5 links. I click Service records but nothing happens, I click it 5 times but same except a blue background loads to the right. Anyone else having this problem. Now I can't check my usage too. 

Please Help me out
Retro


----------



## kato (Nov 1, 2005)

its a problem u will have to bear with if u r not using IE so whenever going to the portal use internet explorer


----------



## praka123 (Nov 1, 2005)

try this on IE :
*10.240.89.199


----------



## GunshotSilence (Nov 1, 2005)

no use
tried in proper IE

logsin but no response on lciking on user info. same blue screen with options

also earlier on clicking i used to get "operation timedout"
im using 
dataone bandwidth finder from shaplus.com

but its doin nothing too


----------



## praka123 (Nov 1, 2005)

am using *10.240.89.199/ in IE no probs and workas with latest shaplus


----------



## GunshotSilence (Nov 1, 2005)

r u using a firewall?
im using ZA

is it causing the prob?


----------



## kato (Nov 1, 2005)

yes sometimes ZA causes trouble it sometimes stops me from going to some sites too. Shut it down then try and also get the latest shaplus 1.3 version it works fine


----------



## yrana2002 (Nov 2, 2005)

Well, the dataone guys here are nuts. They don't know themselves what's happening. I got a bill of 5300 out of which 1800 was for some deposit & 1600 was shown as brdbnd,even though we had applied for a 250 home plan. When asked, we came to know that we had been registered for the 1800 plan  Now, i've switched over to 500 plan which provides me free happy hours. Also, 
in shaplus, what is this option 'exclude usgae in mixed overlappings? Enabling this greatly decreases the usage. Does it show real chargeable usage?


----------



## kato (Nov 2, 2005)

actually the  option u are refering to means if u started ur download bfore the happy hours and continued to the happy hours then it will excklude the non happy jours. I know its confusing but u will understand it slowly.


----------



## yrana2002 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey, Anybody tried downloading yesterday during happy hrs? Mine was just 30KBps max with single DAP download. Tried from other sites & other downloads, also but same result. Even the sites weren't opening as quick as they should've.
Savvy!


----------



## Generic Superhero (Nov 2, 2005)

*Attention Please!*

I was testing one thing. I connected 2 my dataone account and sat idle for 5 minutes or so having turned of everythin (messengers, browsers and also my avast antivirus waaznt updatin i am sure). now i disconnected and connnected afterwards to check the usage in bsnl site. i found out that 122 kb has been spent during that session   how can that be? 

someone plz check this (check in similar manner) and reply


----------



## yrana2002 (Nov 3, 2005)

THis is serious now, it has been 3 days since this 25-30kbps speeds been going on. *Someone please help*. Coincedently, it has started since 1 Nov.!!


----------



## kato (Nov 3, 2005)

yrana u r using 500 home plan then how the hell can u get more speed earlier u were using 1800 plan that is why u got great speeds. The speed u get in 500 home plan is normal


----------



## vishalbhatia (Nov 3, 2005)

*Please tell me where to check the usage of BSNL DataOne and which plan is currently I have.
10.240.89.199 is only giving user info and not usage datails. dataone.in is also redirect me to bsnl.co.in whenever I click "Check Your Account Usage". Guys plz help!*


----------



## kato (Nov 3, 2005)

r u sure u r using IE and not any other browsers that way u can check the usage i dont know how to check which plan u have


----------



## yrana2002 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks kato, that solves the problem for me. You're really as quick as Nightcrawler. Well, but doesn't dataone provide same speeds in all areas like 256kb/s?
So will my speeds be limited to just this?  
Well, what about dsl tweaks which claim to fasten up speeds by 300%?


----------



## kato (Nov 3, 2005)

i will tell u one thing 256 *kbps* means 256 kilo bits per second its not bytes so when u convert it to bytes u get it around 225 or 30 KBps meaning kilo bytes per second so the speed they show is in kilobits not kilo bytes.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 3, 2005)

@yarana , by no means u will get download speed more than 30-35 KBps on a 256Kbps connection . and a increase of speed by 300%  by some tweaks is rubbish.


----------



## Retro (Nov 3, 2005)

There is absolutely no proper XP Tweak which will increase your speed by even 20% except one where you can change the amount of bandwidth alloted to Windows itself.

Guys, I need serious serious help. I'm not using any firewall or anything at all. I tried entering the BSNL IP Address using IE and refreshed my way to the login page, entered the panel by entering the ID and password. Now, the page has a menu on the left with 5 links like "Service Records", "Change Password", etc with a search box below. The right side has a blue background with a design. When I click "Service Records" or any other link, nothing happens to the left side (think it's a frame), the right side loads and becomes all white, that's all, no matter how much times I click. Does anyone else face this problem? Anyone know the solution? I'm going mad.

What's the problem with BSNL? Grrr....

I'm using no extra software or anything. Does Portal work in any other browser like Avant or Maxthon or etc, etc.

Thanks
~ Retro


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 4, 2005)

@retro  , nothing more stupid these bsnl guys can do(i can only hope this is the limit ,u can never know if they can beat this too) , if ppl like us are facing problems regarding dataone , think of the other users who dont know bit abt computers but are using dataone. those ppl are busy in clicking account admin link on the dataone.in site from last few days and r getting redirected to the bsnl.co.in page . pity they even dont know how much their usage has gone over/under limit.

I am using this url to know the usage status of my account 

*10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp
or
*10.240.89.199 


both links give problem when i use in maxthon (probably coz i have many types of blockers enabled there) . so i use this url in IE works perfectly . Do not forget to allow all the session cookies b4 u chk the usage . 

the other thing u can do is to use the shaplus software and paste this link in the 'administrative login url' text box . It works for me.

download the shaplus bandwith usage calc frome here in case u dont have it.
*www.shaplus.com/exes/misc/DataOne-Bandwidth 1.3.1.zip

- तारे


----------



## raj14 (Nov 5, 2005)

Strange, i got DataOne in July, yet it shows record from September, anyway
my November Month usage is currently 7GB  and counting!


----------



## balakumar (Nov 5, 2005)

*Need any software for metering the net..*

Hi,
   i am using BSNL's Dataone broadband connection. i want to keep in touch with the usage. in dataone site the usage is given in KB's n i am finding it difficult to check it. so guys if u know any software plz get the link n so i can download it. plz........


----------



## kato (Nov 5, 2005)

this is the software u need:
*www.shaplus.com/exes/misc/DataOne-Bandwidth 1.3.1.zip 
and next time post ur queies in dataone sticky in general section:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30895

post is reported as there is already a sticky for it


----------



## balakumar (Nov 5, 2005)

thnx man.. but i am not able to get it. since i use the no password version


----------



## kato (Nov 5, 2005)

As the thread is merged i u shud use the password version of the software with no probs as shaplus had cleared all the doubts here on the forum itself.
But still if u want to use it then follow the instructions properly given in it i have never used it so i dunno how it works and cant try it as i dont have IE.


----------



## raj14 (Nov 5, 2005)

Don't have IE!   did you uninstalled it or do you use Another OS than Windows? :roll:  BTW, you can always make Opera "Identify as IE" to avoid the "Sorry IE is needed" error


----------



## kato (Nov 5, 2005)

no i uninstalled it never felt the need of it just useless
and i dont use Opera i use FF


----------



## krdevilal (Nov 6, 2005)

I am not able to access acount status page of dataone.If anyone know the URL please reply.The existing link is dead.


----------



## kato (Nov 6, 2005)

u should be able to see the records if u try this llink and it will only work in IE:
*10.240.89.199/


----------



## krdevilal (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks a lot kato...


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 7, 2005)

OK I am going to apply for it but i would like to know that can i get the modem in the mareket and if yes then of which brands and their price


----------



## desertwind (Nov 7, 2005)

It is better to buy the modem from bsnl. They sell it for a much cheaper rate.

A comparison of modem can be found here


----------



## The Incredible (Nov 7, 2005)

hi i'm willing to apply for bsnl data1 connection. but i dunno wat do they do in installation fro which they take 250 rupees. pls tell. can i also install it easily. also, i dunno whether my mobo has an ethernet and usb port or not. but my mobo has 3 pci slots. pls inform ASAP. it is urgent. pls help.


----------



## kato (Nov 7, 2005)

ok hold on how the hell dont u know there is a USB port or not on ur mobo. Its the port in which u fix ur webcam also if u have a pci slot u can install an ethernet card which wont cost more than 400 bucks. And installing is not done by u they do it so if its difficullt its there problem. THey install the modem and give an ADSL splitter and for that is installation charge


----------



## The Incredible (Nov 7, 2005)

how can i know whether i hav a usb or not??   

do i have to buy an ethernet card from market or will bsnl gonna provide it if they do the installation


----------



## kato (Nov 7, 2005)

ethernet card can be bought from market they wont give it to u and how the hell can i explain wat is a USB port if u r joking then its a bad joke or else look in the back of the CPU if u find a port which is very(very very) small and rectangle then its a USB port


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 7, 2005)

Even my 6 year old PC has 2 USB ports, So I am dead sure that, even you will have a one, else, check in your device manager, simple.


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 7, 2005)

this is how a USB port looks like..
*img2.postimage.org/54689/usbport.jpg


----------



## The Incredible (Nov 7, 2005)

yeh my mobo hav usb port. thanks to prasad_den who showed me da diagram.

but the modem which bsnl provides will b inserted in this slot only??? cos i'm a sancharenet user and the modem which i have is inserted in a pci slot.

also, will bsnl provide an ethernet card for installing the ethernet modem.


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 7, 2005)

They will be providing u an external modem not a internal one. And if u want to connect it through ethernet then u have to buy the card yourself BSNL will not provide it


----------



## The Incredible (Nov 8, 2005)

nishant_nms said:
			
		

> They will be providing u an external modem not a internal one.



How will they connect those usb and ethernet modems


----------



## kato (Nov 8, 2005)

beta the type I modem has two ways of connection one is by USB other by ethernet card. And ethernet card is not the modem for broadband it is one of the hardware needed(choice of USB too) to connect the modem they give.


----------



## The Incredible (Nov 8, 2005)

u mnt that they will rpovide only one modem


----------



## desertwind (Nov 8, 2005)

Then how many you want ???.

They will provide you with one modem, which you'll need to connect to the ethernet/usb port of your computer. they gave me a connection diagram, i'll search for it and post it later. simply the connection will look like 

Telephone line ----> Splitter------>ADSL Modem---->Ethernet/USB ---->Computer


----------



## The Incredible (Nov 8, 2005)

desertwind said:
			
		

> Then how many you want ???.
> 
> They will provide you with one modem, which you'll need to connect to the ethernet/usb port of your computer. they gave me a connection diagram, i'll search for it and post it later. simply the connection will look like
> 
> Telephone line ----> Splitter------>ADSL Modem---->Ethernet/USB ---->Computer



actually in type one modem there, usb and ethernet had a tick mark which i thought stated that they will provide two modems. 

btw wats a splitter, is it wall jack??  wats its use??

will they provide a splitter with the modem or do i hav to buy it (in both cases, i.e., i ask for them to install or do it myself)


----------



## desertwind (Nov 8, 2005)

splitter is use to split a single telephone line into two that you can use it to your computer and telephone simultaneously. It is provided by bsnl.


----------



## comrade (Nov 8, 2005)

btw what happened to damn dataone.in site.
im not able to login to check my mail or check account usage.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Nov 11, 2005)

*low speed on dataone*

i have been getting very low speed around 30-60kbps when checked with speed measuring tool (from 10th of nov).i have got 256 kbps plan.i usually gets speed around 240-250kbps. anyone dataone user having this problem?


----------



## kato (Nov 11, 2005)

please explain ur kbps is it kilo bits per second or kilo bytes per second


----------



## Retro (Nov 11, 2005)

Dude, the kbps you get is 30KBps which is very normal. It stands for KiloBytes/second. What BSNL gives you is 256kbps which is KiloBits/sec, which accounts to 32 KBps.

I have SHaplus and another tool called "Bandwidth Calc", however whenever I try to click Check Usage in Shaplus Password version with the "10...." IP in the Administrative URL, nothing happens. Whenever I try with the sancharnet.in/....., it asks me for the latest Flash and then stops activity. Anyone know what I should do. Should I enter my username as username@dataone.in

Some one help me
~ CC


----------



## kato (Nov 11, 2005)

*10.240.89.199/

i think u tried this url did u download the new dataone bandwith calc from shaplus(2.0 ver). It works for me with that address in the url and though it does take some time as its doing the work so dont think it will happen in just a minit will take time.


----------



## batsD1 (Nov 12, 2005)

*New dataone modem*

A few days back I purchased an ADSL modem from BSNL with a home plan 1800 and 512 kb. The modem model is UTstarcom UT-300R2. BSNL gave me the modem without any explanation on how to set it up. The helpdesk was not very helpful. My question is 
1. Do I need to activate PPPoE or DHCP from the modem software?
2. What is VCI and VPI that BSNL is supposed to provide?
3.BSNL says that their network is PPPoE but the PPPoE indicator light on the modem does not light up, only the power, WAN and LAN indicators.
4. I can access the net but is it really necessary to create a new connection?
5. What speeds can I expect from this connection?


----------



## batsD1 (Nov 12, 2005)

A few days back I purchased an ADSL modem from BSNL with a home plan 1800 and 512 kb. The modem model is UTstarcom UT-300R2. BSNL gave me the modem without any explanation on how to set it up. The helpdesk was not very helpful. My question is 
1. Do I need to activate PPPoE or DHCP from the modem software? 
2. What is VCI and VPI that BSNL is supposed to provide? 
3.BSNL says that their network is PPPoE but the PPPoE indicator light on the modem does not light up, only the power, WAN and LAN indicators. 
4. I can access the net but is it really necessary to create a new connection? 
5. What speeds can I expect from this connection?


----------



## kato (Nov 12, 2005)

i dont know all the answers but it wud be helpful if u told which OS are u using and ur normal speeds will be 60 or 65 KBps maybe a bit more.
Also how are u able to connect to internet now r u using some other way to connect or r u connecting using dataone only


----------



## batsD1 (Nov 13, 2005)

kato said:
			
		

> i dont know all the answers but it wud be helpful if u told which OS are u using and ur normal speeds will be 60 or 65 KBps maybe a bit more.
> Also how are u able to connect to internet now r u using some other way to connect or r u connecting using dataone only



I am using windows XP professional and I am connecting by dial up.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 13, 2005)

not sure but i think it is PPPoE as in mine...

even i have non dialling type acess to the net, there is no need to dial if u have set the password/username in to the modem memo...

u can expect upto 512/8 = 64 KBPS (usually) AND +/- 10~20 KBPS

it depends on traffic...


----------



## batsD1 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Still not clear*

Thanks Kato & Qwerty maniac for the replies but it still is not clear to me what VCI and VPI are and their values.


----------



## desertwind (Nov 14, 2005)

> VCI (Virtual Channel Identifier): This is the label given to an ATM VC to identify it and determine its destination. The VCI is a 16-bit number that is included in the header of an ATM cell.
> 
> VPI (Virtual Path Identifier): A virtual path determines the way an ATM cell should be routed. The VPI is an 8-bit (in UNI) or 12-bit (in NNI) number that is included in the header of an ATM cell.



The values for VPI and VCI are 0 and 35 respectively.


----------



## yrana2002 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey guys, is our dataone related to NAT? How can  we find out? What difference does it make?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi,

Will the dataone connection be active after i shutdown my pc and not turn off my modem? i.e will the modem disconnect the connection???


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 18, 2005)

yes, the connection will be disconnected...

no USB/Eth link means no connectio itself...

But its better to turn off the modem coz it gets heated...


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 18, 2005)

I got my bill yesterday... 

And again want to confirm:

1. Never mind if you have connected before 2am and disconnected after 8am (this also includes if you have connected b4 2 and disconnected after 8 ) , you will charged for the extra transfers only. 

2. And the accounts manager of my excahnge said that they wont count the transfers till 8:00:59 seconds.. so we get 59 seconds after the limit to disconnect.

And this is the first time that I dint exceed the 1024mb limit


----------



## desertwind (Nov 18, 2005)

congrats drgrudge for your disciplined performance.

And thanks once again for the confirmation. The problem here is that Accounts Manager or any other official knows nothing on this matter.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 18, 2005)

My exchange accounts manager guy is an IIT graduate (ME in telecommunication) and I know him well.


----------



## Vyasram (Nov 18, 2005)

I recently subscribed for home 500 plan in bsnl , according to it i can d'load brtween 2am-8am free (ie without increasing the data transfer counter). But when i checked my account usage , i found that it has also added the amount of data i transfered between 2am-8am . Will I be charged for that ?? 

Also i want to know whether i will be charged for the entire session if i download between 2am to 10am (ie for 8 hrs) or will i be charged for just two hours (8am to 10am)

Also please suggest me a software to check my total transfer , with an alarm whenever i exceed the 1GB mark . Also please suggest me a software (preferably freeware) to connect and disconnect a pppoe connection at a sheduled time


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 18, 2005)

Vyasram,
All your queries is answered in this thread, just look though the 8 pages for the answeres, I am sure ppl here wont waste time to answer a repeat question (atleast I am not going to ) 

And open your eyes and look some 2 posts ahead of yours, I have answered your first question and man I closed your other thread at QnA section (next time I will delete it).


----------



## deepgeek2 (Nov 18, 2005)

*useless service?*

You people know something?
If you are unfortunately in patna at the moment don't try to register for dataone thru its website.
Reason?
The patna branch people say -:

1) The service is down
2) They themselves rarely try to fix it.

So much fun on internet while trying to get a connection....


----------



## Retro (Nov 19, 2005)

Yaar, We just can't let users search through 8 Long Boring Pages for their answers. Wouldn't hurt us if we posted it again.

Anyway, if Shaplus is not working for any of you, use Du-Meter. Absolutely great tool. Shows Speed, Usage, Projections and much more.

*du-meter.com


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Nov 19, 2005)

*which plan I have? home 250 or 500!*

I want to check my dataone plan.where can i go? how can i change one plan to another?


----------



## DreadLord (Nov 19, 2005)

STOP USING DATAONE IT IS SICK !I DONT NO ENG. WORK THERE OR LINEMEN??!!?SERVICE IS LOW QUALITY!!!!


----------



## kato (Nov 19, 2005)

first of all stop shouting and please if u dont have queries dont post here.


----------



## Retro (Nov 19, 2005)

That was absolutely lame there DreadLord. BSNL Broadband is the country's most used broadband which does serve for people of all Budget-Classes. If you have any problems with it, you should tell it in this topic instead of just flaming.


----------



## batsD1 (Nov 19, 2005)

*VCI & VPI*

Thank you desertwind. Do I have to manually set them or is it automatic?


----------



## selva1966 (Nov 19, 2005)

Retro said:
			
		

> Anyway, if Shaplus is not working for any of you, use Du-Meter.



Now shaplus new version 2.1 (from 13.11.05) is working for me.  But version 2.0 did't work for me.  Although all earlier versions worked well.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 23, 2005)

i have applied for dataone and brought the modem on my own

they say i need to install it on my own and set it and inform them ,then they will give me id and password 
so how do all this need help ????


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 23, 2005)

Install the drivers and reboot and then type *192.168.1.1 in IE
(favourably IE, but works in others too)(not sure but most modems have this IP only)

now configure the WAN, LAN, TCP/IP, Connection settings in the modem's page and for unknown settings ask the installer fellow...


----------



## yrana2002 (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, that IP mentioned here asks for the admin password. how do i get in?
Also, i've recognized that dataone's got its own internal router, by the ipconfig command but how do i find out:
1. The model
2. The manufacturer
3. The Connection type, etc.?
@drgruge
Thanks, i used to sleep after finising off my work at 2:30 to realize that it was upto 10:30 when i got up. I had nigtmares about the bills they would charge as kato had mentioned that extra usage will result in it being charged for sure.!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 23, 2005)

3. the connection type is PPPoE and ADSL is in MultiMode

the password can either be "admin" or the company's name or even the product's name, nothing else, fot me it was admin, i changed it...


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi guys,
 I'm using the home 500 plan. I have ZoneAlarm Pro on my system. Everytime I try to look for the service records in the BSNL website, it says Page load Error. When I shutdown ZAPro, the page opens..So what should I change in ZA to allow me see the BSNL website without errors..??


----------



## selva1966 (Nov 23, 2005)

Open ZA.  Go to 
Privacy 
select site list and add 
BSNL website


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 23, 2005)

yrana2002 said:
			
		

> @drgruge
> Thanks, i used to sleep after finising off my work at 2:30 to realize that it was upto 10:30 when i got up. I had nigtmares about the bills they would charge as kato had mentioned that extra usage will result in it being charged for sure.!!


When/where did kato post like that? kato needs some spankings (as I can't do, I will settle for a warning tag  )
Other than me, many others like infra_red_dude, papudada also have confirmed what I said. Also for the past 3 months I have disconnected well after 8am and they might have charged only for the transfers done after 8am. 


By the way, I first clicked on the edit post instead of quote post button  :roll:


----------



## kato (Nov 23, 2005)

hey grudge dont put me on warning i never said they charge for overlapped charges are counted fully anyways i didnt understand wat he said now and wat u quoted it went bouncer


----------



## yrana2002 (Nov 24, 2005)

So, its like when i enable ' REMOVE mixed usage' & 'free usage' options, the left out display is what is counted isn't it? Please tell me that is true, or else i'm gona go for a hammering. 

Also guys, help me out, i went to the router site & enabled Upnp(did i do a wise thing?) & started Bitcomet. Heres' my log:
*Windows XP UPnP Status: Found SmartAX MT882 [Huawei]  [*www.huawei.com/] 

Windows XP UPnP Status: Found Service: urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANDSLLinkConfig:1
Windows XP UPnP Status: Error occur when Adding Port Mapping!
Windows XP UPnP Status: Found Service: WANPPPConnection
UDP tracker report: WAN IP = 59.95.192.162
Windows XP UPnP Status: WAN IP: 59.95.192.162
Windows XP UPnP Status: Port Mapping Added!
Windows XP UPnP Status: Found Service: WANIPConnection
Windows XP UPnP Status: WAN IP: 
Windows XP UPnP Status: Port Mapping Added!
Connected to UDP helper tracker on 2005-11-24 02:44
Windows XP UPnP Status: Found SmartAX MT882 [Huawei]  [*www.huawei.com/] 
Windows XP UPnP Status: Found Service: urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANDSLLinkConfig:1
Windows XP UPnP Status: Error occur when Adding Port Mapping!*

Why is this error? Any more configurations probably?


----------



## desertwind (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: VCI & VPI*



			
				batsD1 said:
			
		

> Thank you desertwind. Do I have to manually set them or is it automatic?



These are the default values. Anyway check whether they are st correctly.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 24, 2005)

well folks i heard dataone is an alwayson connection but now i see we need to use a userid and password for 

any comments on this ???


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 24, 2005)

and by the way what type of connection does dataone use pppoe or dynamic ip-address ???


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 24, 2005)

PPoE wid dynamic IP addressing.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 24, 2005)

yes U need User-Id and pass, Indian iShtyle of "Always On"

Just enter it into the modem mem and u are done with BSNL's "Always On"


----------



## 13warrior (Nov 24, 2005)

*Bsnl connection*

i have a bsnl 500 connection. The problem i am facing is that during the early morining hours the modem gets connected and disconnected very often. This disrupts my downloading. Please help resolve the issue.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 24, 2005)

the same problem happens to me also though not always , a few times, like 2 times a week ...

I think it is a electric line fault in my case, coz the night time load is not good for my house...

another thing i suspect is Server failure or sumthing...

me 2 waitin for ur reqd soln...


----------



## yrana2002 (Nov 25, 2005)

Well, i just enabled Upnp from 192... site & soon found out it detected a new device(Upnp) in the network places, which is SmartAXMT882. 
What is this device? What will happen if i 'INVOKE' it?


----------



## janitha (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Bsnl connection*



			
				13warrior said:
			
		

> i have a bsnl 500 connection. The problem i am facing is that during the early morining hours the modem gets connected and disconnected very often. This disrupts my downloading. Please help resolve the issue.



With my 256 BSNL connection, I am facing the same problem. When there is some relay switching in the ups (due to voltage fuctuation like when the AC compressor swithes on), to which computer, monitor and the modem/router are connecected, the modem disconnects but there is no problem with computer and monitor. Maybe the modem is not tolerant to the swich over time of the relay,  while the others are.
Can somebody suggest a remedy?
V.Prem Kumar.


----------



## con_tester (Nov 25, 2005)

dO ANYONE KNOW WHERE do I need to look for my remaining MBs or Data limit.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 25, 2005)

check it here :
*10.240.89.199/ 

or at www.dataone.in

or even thro www.bsnl.co.in


----------



## con_tester (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks That helped very much.


----------



## yrana2002 (Nov 26, 2005)

Well, if we have 256kbps connection & if we use a bt cliient, what is the best settings for max. connections/task, max-half tcp connections or the max. connections/seed?


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 26, 2005)

this thread rocks man!!!

i could get dataone connected through info from this thread alone 

my installer fellow didn't have a clue since i bought a modem from outside and i had to change the vpn & vci numbers 

so thx to u all !!!!


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 26, 2005)

BSNL now gives unlimited transfers for home 250 users! Saw in The Hindu today. 
As usuall this "offer" sucks. 

I have posted abt this is moi blog also


----------



## yrana2002 (Nov 26, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> BSNL now gives unlimited transfers for home 250 users! Saw in The Hindu today.
> As usuall this "offer" sucks.
> 
> I have posted abt this is moi blog also


why does it suck? You're getting 256kbps & unlimited time usage, better than 500plan i suppose.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 26, 2005)

i think its only for a limited time, till wednesday i think... (from blog of grudge)

But even that much time is enough, i will d/l all


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 26, 2005)

i just got my plan-500 today
looks like i will faint if this is true 
can u folks explain this in more detail!!!!


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 26, 2005)

See this for more :
*ashwinr.wordpress.com/2005/11/26/bsnl-dataone-unlimited-transfers-for-home-250/


----------



## con_tester (Nov 26, 2005)

They dont even give me login password for e-mail and profile.
Is there a defualt password that works for everyone.
I am a home 250 user.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 26, 2005)

your account pass is the mail pass until u change it 

if u tell me ur ph no and id, i can tell u ur pass  so better change it


----------



## desertwind (Nov 26, 2005)

@drgrudge: I saw an ad (in between Ind-SA ODI - DD Sports) of BSNL dataone, claiming that its all free till dec. 31. No rentals, no connection charge(Try BSNL dataone for free till dec 31). Have any details ? Can u ask ur AM ?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 26, 2005)

See this. I will ask my AM but he will be available on Monday only, then we will waste 1.5 days


----------



## kato (Nov 26, 2005)

dude ok now we are all being happy on a good thing i guess as QM shud have asked earlier but i will also ask i heard that the sify guys say that some of them are connected by somekind of LAN is there any such thing for us dataone guys if yes i shud try to catch hold of sumone in anna nagar with bsnl connection


----------



## desertwind (Nov 26, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> See this. I will ask my AM but he will be available on Monday only, then we will waste 1.5 days



ya i had a look at that.

Surely that will be a waste of 1.5 days, but if it's a hoax, i'll wasting 15k from my dads pocket. I got an extra bill of about Rs. 3000 for october, and dont want to happen that again.


----------



## Max_Power (Nov 26, 2005)

*Is VoIP Illegal?*

I have a DataOne Connection.

I have just installed Skype (www.skype.com) on my desktop. It is a free  VoIP software which allows u to talk to anybody in the world for free provided they have a computer connected to internet with Skype software installed on it. Works just like a phone but on a PC.

Today I showed my dad how Skype works and showed him how you could talk to somebody abroad through an internet connection.


What he says is - IT IS ILLEGAL.

Because U are calling someone abroad without paying.
And as it goes thru a phone line, it will be considered as a phone call.
He says there is a rule about that in The Indian Post and Telegraph Act.
Is this true? 

If this is true would'nt all the voice chats in our cyber cafes be illegal too?

I tried to tell him that we are paying for the broadband connection, but he is not convinced.

Well? Is it illegal?
Plz Help me out here people.

ThnX in ADV.


----------



## kato (Nov 26, 2005)

ha ha ha haha joke first of all it ahs been posted in wrong place second its not illegal dude u r calling the supposed guy over internet and not through normal telephone line if u had a cable internet still u cud have used the service i mean skype so its not at all illegal


----------



## arupch (Nov 26, 2005)

hi,
i'm a newcomer to this forum.

I've recently subscibed to Dataone home 500 plan. didnot got the bill yet.

i want to know how do i know what is plan? what if the idiotic bsnl guys put me into the home 250 plan? (i'm using the 2-8 free download period heavily and alrady downloaded about 700 MB in 3 days).

can anybody thow some light?

_______________
Arup


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 27, 2005)

I am not able to get those 1600-424-1600 numbers. For me 4 days is enough to do 9 gb. Thats all I need to d/l a stuff which I wanted to do. My PC wont sleep till wednesday 12 midnight


----------



## RCuber (Nov 27, 2005)

I dont know if this has been told before, but any way here it goes.

I have a dataone connection at home, os - xp pro, with zonealarm as my firewall.I had a strange problem with checking my data usage using browser. the sites i visit is dataone.in, nad when i clicked the check usage link it used to redirect me to bsnl.co.in. Ok now i tried the addresses 
*10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp
*10.240.128.195/webLogin.jsp

Ok now i got the main page, i could login and log out but thats all. I could not check my usage. In the mean time i used shaplus to chk the BW. Ok it worked problem solved. But sometimes even that wdnt work. I got very frustrated when i codnt chk the BW for more than 5 days.Now some how i changes my Popup blocker to medium in zonealarms privacy settings.And guess what..... now i can chk my usage. The setting was to block all popups in Zonealarm , that was the reason i codnt chk my usage in the browser. I Double Chkd it and it was the reason. 
If this has been posted before then im sorry , If not i think it will be useful for many.

Charan


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 27, 2005)

hey guys i used net from 7:30 to 8:05 today

and the dataone website says i used 87 mb

i downloaded a file then and it ended at 8:01

will this count in the final account

Speed 256 Kbps	
2005/11/27 07:14:50	
2005/11/27 08:07:30	
6859 	80799 	87658 	

the above is from the site
???????????????????????????


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 27, 2005)

As Drgrudge already said, no monitoring of anythingbefore 8 and after 2 no matter waht it shows...


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 27, 2005)

so wat the site shows is wat is used from my comp and the stuff tht is being counted ????

then i wonder wats the use of that man !!!
drgrudge was right bsnl does suck in terms of customer service !!!


----------



## chatterjeesayan (Nov 27, 2005)

Home 250 with unlimited usage.Is it possible?So,why are the other plans?Please let me know more.

If possible pls provide me the link of The Hindu website which says that BSNL is providing FREE downloads for Hme250.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 27, 2005)

some buggy meter is doing that for thier online service but they atleaast have good meters for bill uses..


BSNL SUX BIG TIME but thier service is like water here coz none other good plans are vailable...!


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 27, 2005)

@chatterjeesayan,
I cant look for you. But if you have the newspaper of Chennai edition, you can see for yourself.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 27, 2005)

come on folks they made it pretty clear naa

"AS APPILICABLE TO OTHER PLANS"

that means they will enabling the unlimited thing from 2-8 am
for plan-250 also (which was previously not there )
thts it !!!


----------



## VD17 (Nov 27, 2005)

My total usage for September: 1.9GB... So accordingly, i should get charged an extra 1000 buck or so.
October:1.4GB...  approx charge for the extra .4 should be 480 something.
+the rentals for two months.

Ok, now i got my phone bill for the past two months... the charge for september: 383.00 and for october: 450 
i'm clueless.. but what the heck.. who cares as long as i get lower-than-usual bills...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 27, 2005)

u must have used the free-usage hours thats y the bill's low, else BSNL isnt a sparer


----------



## desertwind (Nov 27, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> u must have used the free-usage hours thats y the bill's low, else BSNL isnt a sparer



BSNL isn't a sparer for sure. I've got an extra usage bill of 3500 for october and 500 for september.

I calculated my usage manually which shows my usage (excluding happy hours) as some 800 MB for both october and november. And some mixed usages too, but that too wont count that much. I dont download anything bigger at paid usage hours. Only usual browsing. so the usage @ mixed hours may be some 200 or 300 MB at the max.

So i'm gonna give a complaint to my SDE tomorrow. 

@drgrudge: will they provide a detailed usage bill on request ?


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 27, 2005)

do we have softwares tht can give a live count of the data transfer

the one at shaplus connects to dataone naaa
 not like tht maybe something tht can be tweaked to count within the comp 

and of course not count from 2-8am


----------



## go4saket (Nov 27, 2005)

Well well well, got a lot of information after having a rough look through this complete thread. Now, as I just got my BB connection yesterday, I still have a few doubts... Plz help.

1. As I got my connection on 26th Nov, will my billing cycle of BB be 26 to 26 or will it be divided on pro rata basis and cycle will continue from 1st to 1st. I asked the same from the guy who came here for the connection and he said that its going to be 26 to 26, but I am not convinced.

2. Can I log on using some one else's user id and password. If yes, will the download size reflect in his account or still in my account. Moreover, what is the use of special telephone numbers then. By just using thir modem and anyones user id and password, you can have a BB connection for your self. Please clearify...

3. What is all about unlimited transfers for 250 Plan. As I have a 250 Plan, does that mean I can download any amount of data anytime...

Please guide...


----------



## p_d5010 (Nov 27, 2005)

I saw an add that dataone is providing free broadband internet for 60 days(no installation, rent, registration charges). Is it true or are there any hidden charges?


----------



## yrana2002 (Nov 28, 2005)

I think that there's nothing like unlimited downloading in this scheme. Maybe there are no rentals, but I guess the download limit is certainly applicable. See here *bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=250
They've mentioned the limit for 250plan as well.
But if this really works, where were you all guys when this thing started? Its probably late now.


----------



## go4saket (Nov 28, 2005)

Well well well, got a lot of information after having a rough look through this complete thread. Now, as I just got my BB connection yesterday, I still have a few doubts... Plz help. 

1. As I got my connection on 26th Nov, will my billing cycle of BB be 26 to 26 or will it be divided on pro rata basis and cycle will continue from 1st to 1st. I asked the same from the guy who came here for the connection and he said that its going to be 26 to 26, but I am not convinced. 

2. Can I log on using some one else's user id and password. If yes, will the download size reflect in his account or still in my account. Moreover, what is the use of special telephone numbers then. By just using thir modem and anyones user id and password, you can have a BB connection for your self. Please clearify... 

3. What is all about unlimited transfers for 250 Plan. As I have a 250 Plan, does that mean I can download any amount of data anytime... 

Please guide...


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 28, 2005)

ya even i need that piece of info tht saket is askin for

i got my con on 26th

so how does the cycle go 1st to 1st

or 26th to 26th

my telephone bill cycle goes from 1st to 1st
if it is 1st to 1st then how will the usage charges for november be ....???

tht is the use for 4 days
can i use the full 1gb (i am plan-500)
or are there any restrictions???


----------



## yrana2002 (Nov 28, 2005)

Even i got the connection on 21 Sep, & i was charged full 500+ the modem charges. So,better get ready for some exclamation marks!!!!!!!


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 28, 2005)

@yrana2002:
where u charged the full 500 for sep itself or was it 21st sep to 21st oct ????


----------



## go4saket (Nov 28, 2005)

Hello guys! I just got it confirmed from a BSNL officer here and according to him the billing cycle will always be from 1st to 1st. If we get a connection anywhere in between the month, the monthly rental as well as the download limit shall be divided on pro rata basis.


----------



## KAI (Nov 28, 2005)

Ok I've a problem whenever I try to change the passowrd Internet Expl. shows the error page .


----------



## vinu (Nov 29, 2005)

how to check the account in dataone broadband? how i know that i had used how much mb?


----------



## yrana2002 (Nov 29, 2005)

Suppose you get the connection at 21 of a month, you will definitely get the maximun limit benefit fort those 10 days, as you will be fully charged for that month!!
*PS: Aren't we charged only for the data usage shown by shaplus on disabling mixed usage & free usage?*


----------



## sidewinder (Nov 29, 2005)

*Free DATAONE Broadband Internet from BSNL for 2 months...*

BSNL is giving a free trial of their dataone broadband fro a period of 60 days... No charges applied.Cant find a link in bsnl site but this is a calcuttetelephones site link.lTake a look

*www.calcuttatelephones.com/broadfreeoffer/bbfreesave/freebbweb.html

Plz report me back if u guys find a bsnl site link..i'll edit my post.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 29, 2005)

thx for the link dude !!!

that clears a lot of doubts from the air !!!!!!!!!!

afterall by free they mean only rentals ,and not the downloads

hopefully the site u refered to is official and reliable !!!!!!!

but i must add ur should have been here
                    *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30895&highlight=


----------



## chatterjeesayan (Nov 29, 2005)

@drgrudge


Can you give me the headline of this day's newspaper's headline that said the cracking news.I'll search for it on the hindu website.Also please do mention the section where the report was published.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 29, 2005)

why go through papers drgrudge did a copy/paste of that article and put it on his blog 

see this : *ashwinr.wordpress.com/2005/11/26/bsnl-dataone-unlimited-transfers-for-home-250/


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah, see the blog entry and see the comments (8 in total, I think).


----------



## nishant_garg89 (Nov 29, 2005)

*bsnl broadband requirements*

i want a new bsnl broadband connection (rs. 250 plan)
please tell me the what new hardware i require, some card? some new modem(i hav 56k modem)
also tell the cost please 

is that true bsnl is offering 60 days trial offer ?


----------



## con_tester (Nov 29, 2005)

60 Day trial offer,,, Yepp thats true.
Modem cost 1200 for me if you buy that from BSNL.
56 kbps modem wont work.(Phew... everyone ask this question from me).
Usb port needed.
Ethernet port can also do the work.

I think this thread should go to general sections dataone sticky thread.
Still I m not reporting.


----------



## Ravi+ish (Nov 29, 2005)

I knew all of that! Anything extra i would want to know is... can i get that modem from anywhere else? I mean for cheaper? And does BSNL support that kinda' stuff?


----------



## con_tester (Nov 29, 2005)

Its clearly stated in their broadband application form that you can get modem from anywhere u like.But I think BSNL's Modem is cheaper than those available in market.
And BSNL  support that stuff to.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 30, 2005)

con_tester said:
			
		

> And BSNL support that stuff to.



now my modem malfucntioned 3 times... & they have change it 3 times without any cost...

what should i say this... their advantage or disadvantage??

as

+ point... yes.. they r supporting there product for sure...

- point... man 3 time?? & all those time i had to wait for few days (4 to 5) for the new modem to arive...


----------



## Ravi+ish (Nov 30, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> con_tester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yepp !! 

Now that is really cool! I will definitely buy the modem from them on ur account. But, here my friends have it... and nothing went wrong with theirs. The only thing.... they were all from the BSNL too. 

I will probably wait a few weeks more for the broadband. TELL YOU WHAT.... IT IS GONNA GET REAL CHEAP NOW!!!!             



THAT's whats called COOOOOLLLLL   8)  8)  8)  8)


----------



## sidewinder (Nov 30, 2005)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> thx for the link dude !!!
> 
> that clears a lot of doubts from the air !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Yes its reliable.... coz its the official site of calcuttatelephones


----------



## con_tester (Nov 30, 2005)

Does anyone know how to view your remaining data download limit for month.
Please explain step by step.
And also is it true that dataone's help system is in chinese?


----------



## Baroon (Nov 30, 2005)

Only thing I would like to add here is that go for Home 500 plan (costing Rs. 500 / month). The reason being that Home 250 plan has only 400 MB of free traffic against 1GB of free traffic in Home 500 plan. Moreover there is no Night Unlimited available in Home 250 plan (from 2.00 - 8.00).


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 30, 2005)

well i c no probs with buyin a modem from outside ...

coz these guyz in my area say it will take 20 days for installation if i got the modem from them

so i got the modem from outside , it cost me 1800 bucks
but hey hang on ,
  BSNL charges 1200 bucks and takes 500 for installation

so, u dont need any installation when u buy from outside coz they cant do it 

if u buy outside go for d-link as it much more superior then its malaysian counterpart which BSNL offers (and gives a 1yr warranty , same as BSNL)

just a little tweak while installation will do ,

the default values of vpi and vci in d-link are 0 ,32 respectively ...
in pvc0 (ie in D-link)

go to advanced settings , under WAN settings change pvc0 to pvc3
ie in pppoE LLC only

and continue from there on

i assure u  , there wont be a prob 

if at all there is one u can always post back !!!!


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 30, 2005)

well thts kinda tricky  ....

the stuff they put up on the website is the total data transfer

which includes stuff within the 2-8 am bracket

so i dont exactly know ,
maybe u should go about subtracting the data from 2-8 am from the total amount

anyways if u find one post back 

here is the link to the dumb couting site
         *10.249.89.199/weblogin.jsp


----------



## VD17 (Nov 30, 2005)

dumb counting site... lol


----------



## go4saket (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a home plan of BSNL BB. The problem is that if I am connected to the net, the data inflow and outflow continues even when I am not doing anything. Shouldn't there be no data flow if the computer is just left ideal without any work, just connected to the net?


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 30, 2005)

maybe there should be an interaction between the client and the server
to keep the con going

tht happens with everyone ...
and by the way the data transfer in ideal times is quite minuscule

remember the stuff shown in the con manager in bytes !!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 30, 2005)

mebbe some background application is using ur BW so the u/l and d/l, use a Firewall and configure the net rights off all the apps


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 30, 2005)

even if nothin runs there would be slight changes mind u

nothin to be concerned abt !!!


----------



## VD17 (Dec 1, 2005)

If you suspect that something is accessing the net and causing considerable amounts of data transfer, then you better get a firewall and check whats doing it. I have ZA and when i dont use the net, i generally engage the internet lock [when i'm too lazy to turn the damn modem off]. generally, u might have NAV's LiveUpdate or windows auto update doing stuff behind ur back. even wmplayer does it[when its running]. well, it depends upon ur softwares installed too.


----------



## go4saket (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks guys, but the problem is that even after installing a firewall and setting the proper rights to various softwares, the inflow and ouflow of data doesn't stop. For about windows update, antivirus update, media player update etc, I have switched them all off. God knows what's happening...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 1, 2005)

scan ur PC for some infection mebbe a trojan/spy... and yes sometimes jus a few packets are inned and outted uselessly but only my ZA meter shows it and not the standard in/out meter...


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Dec 2, 2005)

*how to check which plan i have. home 500 or home 250.
reply me fast.*


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Dec 3, 2005)

Hey DATA1 users,can u help by clarifying whether:-

1) DATA 1 RENTAL r FREE till 25th DEC'05

2) THERE will be no fee CHARGED for REGISTRATION,for taking the DATA1 Broadplan

3) There will also be NO installation Fee Charged till 25th Dec

SO,DOES THAT  SIMPLY MEAN U DONT HAVE TO PAY A SINGLE PAISA FOR TAKING BBAND TILL 25TH DECCEMBER 2005??

Can any1 better xplain all the HOOPLAH abt the TV adv. of DATA1 BBand Plan?


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 3, 2005)

today i tried openind the data one portal in IE

it gave this error


  Sorry, you cannot access portal because your explore is not Cookie-enabled. 
  Please set your exploreCookie-enabled, and access portal again! 


same with firefox ...  

can someone tell why this is happening

and of course the solution ???


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 3, 2005)

Is your cookies enabled for that site ? check in Tools > Options..


----------



## arupch (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi,
i got my BB connection installed on 24.11.05 under the home500 plan. actually i overlooked the matter that installation charge waiver and rental waiver is applicable to home250 plan only.
will i get any waiver?

________
Arup


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 3, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Is your cookies enabled for that site ? check in Tools > Options..




i tweaked it all

no avail what to do now

and in case of Opera
i am able to login but after tht i cant open any further pages

is it like the portal is down

did anyone visit the portal today ????


----------



## janitha (Dec 4, 2005)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> QwertyManiac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Previusly I was not able to check usage from Dataone site and when trying, I was always redireced to their E-mail page. Then as suggested by someone in the forum, I have always been able to check it from www. 10.240.43.216/weblogin. jsp and except on one or two occasions when the site seemed to have been down, there have not been any probem. Even yesterday and today, it worked fine.

And of course I use IE for this purpose only, since with  firefox it does'nt work.


----------



## Generic Superhero (Dec 4, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> the same problem happens to me also though not always , a few times, like 2 times a week ...
> 
> I think it is a electric line fault in my case, coz the night time load is not good for my house...
> 
> ...



i also had this prob. one day the voltage was very low due 2 a power failure somewhere and the modem repetedly got disconnected. i unplugged my speaker frm my apc ups and in dat point i plugged the data1 modem. ups boosted the voltage and set the modem working right


----------



## go4saket (Dec 4, 2005)

Hello friends! Can someone tell me how much bandwidth is used to check one thread(single page) in this forum. Actually what I have been seeing is that when I am surfing the net , the bandwidth used is normal, not high not less, but as soon as I open any page in this forum, the incoming bandwidth starts flying away. Now is this a mis conception or true...

Moreover, is there a way to save ones bandwidth by applying some simple technique or by using some kind of software. Please dont tell me that by not accessing the net, I can save the bandwidth, because that is what I know...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 4, 2005)

this page took 280 kb with 204 images 

Use Extended Statusbar extension with FireFox 1.5


----------



## Generic Superhero (Dec 4, 2005)

exrended status bar is the way, as qwerty said.


----------



## Charley (Dec 6, 2005)

*Anyone using the Dataone Trial offer ?*

Anyone using the Trial offer from Dataone broadband ?

Are there any charges or is it free?


----------



## chatterjeesayan (Dec 6, 2005)

qwerty,please gimme the link where I can download the extension,*.xpi.It'll be helpful for me.


----------



## Generic Superhero (Dec 6, 2005)

extended statusbar


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Dec 7, 2005)

There are charges of the modem rent only. That is if you dont have one or do not plan to buy one from them. The charges aree rs 100 per month. So for the trial u have to pay 200rs.


Also wen u tek the modem on rent u have to pay rs 500 as deposit. So its free. But sux with its plan.

As they give u a plan thats more a joke.
They give u a plan that gives 400MB of DT per month without happy hrs(ofcourse)
And u have to pay Rs 1 or so for every 2MB u use above 400MB limit.

So u mite just end up paying lots.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 8, 2005)

Well, just got the ADSL modem kit delivered to my home today. I have installed it (drivers, PPOE client s/w and all). I don't want the people from BSNL to come to my home to install and charge 250 bucks just for doing what I just did. Installation is very easy.

My questions are:

 I have taken the free ongoing trial offer. Should they charge for installation at premises? According to the conditions they are not supposed to do so.

 Is any special settings need to be done in the network connections, like primary IP address, DNS mask, secondary address, subnet mask, etc? Also is it required to change internet settings (LAN settings, in particular)?

 Where to get the username and password, and do I need to specify any number which the ADSL modem should dial?


----------



## janitha (Dec 9, 2005)

digitized said:
			
		

> Well, just got the ADSL modem kit delivered to my home today. I have installed it (drivers, PPOE client s/w and all). I don't want the people from BSNL to come to my home to install and charge 250 bucks just for doing what I just did. Installation is very easy.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...



When I got my connection, they gave me the modem  with accessories like driver CD, cable etc, but without the user manual, saying that it will only confuse anybody who refer it for help. And of course the engineer was ready to come and install it then itself. But when he told if I am using XP, there is very little configuration to be done ie., only the username and password etc. in the network settings, I preferred to do it myself. He advised to use Lan connection and not USB.

 Though I had a lan card already set up, I used the on board lan (A8N-E) and it worked fine without any of the settings mentioned above and so far there has not been any problem. 

But I heard it is entirely different in case of Win 98.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 9, 2005)

I use Windows XP and the ADSL modem just installed very easily and the drivers were copied when I simply installed the CD.


----------



## cybermanas (Dec 9, 2005)

@digitized
What are the monthly costs in the trial offer.Plz shed some light on the conditions of offer.I cannot find it on the internet after searching.


----------



## Generic Superhero (Dec 9, 2005)

digitized said:
			
		

> Where to get the username and password, and do I need to specify any number which the ADSL modem should dial?



no need to dial any number. the username and password ll b given to u by bsnl staff. if they hav nt given already, contact ur local xchange. apart frm dat, u ll receive a mail by post from bsnl informing u of ur username and password. if u need it urgently, u can try 2 guess ur username. most likely, the username ll be one of the 5 choices u entered in ur dataone application form and password will be xyz123.



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Is any special settings need to be done in the network connections, like primary IP address, DNS mask, secondary address, subnet mask, etc?



u shud set network connections to obtain an ip address automatically and obtain a dns server automatically.



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Also is it required to change internet settings (LAN settings, in particular)?


i dint hav 2 do anything wid the lan settings.

setting up dataone in win xp is a breeze. no need 2 install anything. but in case of 98 u ll hav 2 install dat software.


----------



## cybermanas (Dec 9, 2005)

Generic Superhero
Can you give me some info about the trial offer of Dataone.


----------



## Generic Superhero (Dec 9, 2005)

i dunno much about this offer. u can check this link


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 9, 2005)

@Cybermanas: The trial offer that is going on is a great idea from BSNL. It applies to those people who use a landline number from BSNL. The dial-up users (172222) will have the option to upgrade to 256kbps dataone. Only you have to fill the application form and sign a mandate form. There is absolutely no cost at the initial stage for 2 months. Should you decide to continue after two months, then a monthly rental of Rs.250 + Rs.100 (rental of modem, should you opt for rental) will be charged. You can also buy the modem directly from BSNL, cost of modem being Rs.1200. Also a security deposit will be charged initially for Rs.500. Also, should you decide to buy, then you can give remaining Rs.700 (Rs.1200-Rs.500 which was the security deposit) to them and the transaction regarding the modem purchase is complete. So there is no security deposit to care of after that. They are initially giving this offer for plan 250 with monthly data transfer limit of 400MB. I will change over to plan 500 after 2 months with 1GB limit and night unlimited from 2AM to 8AM.

This offer is valid upto 25th dec'05 initially so better hurry and apply.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 9, 2005)

digitized congrats on getting the DATAONE connection.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 9, 2005)

Thank you.  But I haven't got the userID/password as yet.


----------



## sidewinder (Dec 9, 2005)

In kolkata the modem rental is also free nd there is no security deposit whatsoever.U will only pay if u decide to continue


----------



## calvin (Dec 9, 2005)

the plan is same for all over india check it out.
one has to pay for modem if bought or rented fro bsnl.
only usage charge is'nt there


----------



## janitha (Dec 9, 2005)

digitized said:
			
		

> I use Windows XP and the ADSL modem just installed very easily and the drivers were copied when I simply installed the CD.



I also use XP and  I did'nt have to install any driver or use the CD which was provided with the modem.  Just configured network for username and password.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## fizz (Dec 9, 2005)

*another thing*

Hey another thing. BSNL doesn't charge for overlapped usage. Mean if you connect before 2 and disconnect after 8. Personal experience


----------



## enoonmai (Dec 9, 2005)

We already have a sticky for the DataOne queries. Merging threads.


----------



## yrana2002 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: another thing*



			
				fizz said:
			
		

> Hey another thing. BSNL doesn't charge for overlapped usage. Mean if you connect before 2 and disconnect after 8. Personal experience


thanks buddy, thats put the heart in my mouth back in pace again. My downloads were mostly overlappingg & had gone upto 4GB. 8)


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 10, 2005)

Chennai ppl  
How was the speed today? My torrents dint cross 18-19 kBps today. It's raining here and this is not the first time that BW gets reduced while it rains..


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 10, 2005)

hey i got my first bill today
and the net mb was diff frm tht shoen in the portal

at the portal it was 909 mb
and in the bill it was 1.1gb
wats this folks

even stuff in the free zone was more so was the chargeble zone

all seems to be more than the stuff at the portal !!!


----------



## go4saket (Dec 10, 2005)

Hello! The modem supplied to me by BSNL has both USB and LAN support. As my machine supports USB, do I need to buy a LAN Card. Is it that setting the modem with LAN card with optimize the performance...


----------



## kato (Dec 10, 2005)

obviously go for lan and leave all the hassles of installing the USB drivers for it 

@drgrudge the speeds were not that bad grudge less than usual but not that bad


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 11, 2005)

The speeds were less even today. I will see for a 2-3 days else I am gonna format my PC, it's ages since I did it.


----------



## go4saket (Dec 11, 2005)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Hello! The modem supplied to me by BSNL has both USB and LAN support. As my machine supports USB, do I need to buy a LAN Card. Is it that setting the modem with LAN card with optimize the performance...



Sorry kato, my machine doesnt have a LAN card. I wrote that it has one my mistake. Sorry about that. Now, is it worth buying a LAN card or can I just go ahead with USB.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 11, 2005)

I am using USB here, not a single problem of drivers and stuff.


----------



## kato (Dec 11, 2005)

now if u are going to have to buy a lan then thats i guess is not practical i said LAN card as u said u had it installed but if u dont have it use ur USB its more than enough


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 12, 2005)

Woohoo! At last I could connect through dataone. The speed is awesome.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 12, 2005)

^^
Welcome to "First good" and tomorrow "Oh S*it, WTF is this connection !"


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 12, 2005)

keep the data transfer in mind ALWAYS !!!


----------



## h_kunte (Dec 19, 2005)

*Free e-mail with dataone??*

Hello all,

Can anyone tell me whether there is a free e-mail id which is provided to dataone users? Mine is da Rs. 500 p.m. home plan, & I wasnt provided with any e-mail id... 

Looking for replies...... 

Peace


----------



## desertwind (Dec 19, 2005)

your email id is your username@dataone.in.

*ww.dataone.in for login.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 19, 2005)

^^ 
Do you use at nights? So did you pay the bill or not?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 19, 2005)

Hello friends,

I was wondering if I could apply for the Home 500 plan within the free trial period? I had taken the connection (Home plan 250) in the current scheme of the free trial for all dial-up users. Now keeping a tab of the data transfers daily is getting to my nerves. I am not being able to download big files like the Nvidia forceware 81.95 (21MB), Nero 7 (101MB), update to Counter strike:source and play it online, connect to Halo:Multiplayer, etc. My free trial expires in the end of january'06, but I want to take the home 500 plan in the beginning of the new year itself (beginning of Jan). Is it possible?

Awaiting your early replies.


----------



## go4saket (Dec 19, 2005)

ofcourse you can apply for the 500 Plan anytime, but mind you, you wont have that for free. The free scheme is only for 250 Plan. So if you move to 500 Plan from 250 Plan, your free scheme will be no more available.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 19, 2005)

Ok thanks go4saket!


----------



## RCuber (Dec 20, 2005)

hello,

I have created two batch files connect.bat and disconnect.bat for connecting and disconnecting the dataone line with the following contents

connect.bat
start *admin:admin@192.168.1.1/hwhtml/status/st_ppp_connect.html?ImServices.rfc1483-0.1

disconnect.bat
start *admin:admin@192.168.1.1/hwhtml/status/st_ppp_discon.html?ImServices.rfc1483-0.1

I have set opera 8.51 as my default browser but when ever i execute the bat file opera gives a security warning message box and i have to click ok to proceed. is there any way to overcome this? 

IE doesnt work and gives pagenot found error? 

can any body help me on this.
charan


----------



## shoegoe (Dec 20, 2005)

Sys1		:	PIV,845gvsr,384mbRAM,SmartAX MT882,H500 plan,XP,2k multiboot


In XP pppoe dialer was installed and bsnl was connected. NO PROBLEM SINCE INSTALL TILL NOW!.Since rasdial command was to be used, the mdm/rtr was connected in lan instead of usb to enable the installation of dialer.

All went ok till yesterday. When the system was booted and the dialer was clicked, the status changed to dialing and stayed for a LOOONg time like 10s instead of the usual 1s login.Then an error poped up and informed that the lan connection did not respond.

SO, to check wheather the dialer(files) wasnt corrupted, the pppoe dialer installed was run. BUT peculiarly the dialer didnt read any pppoe connections available in that nic. SO the nic was switched with another and checked again. The same problem presists, so no problem in nic. 

The usual LINK AND ACT LED in the mdm/rtr went bizzar, turning on and off every 10-20sec(NOT THE USUAL TRANSFER BLINK).Whenever the link light turned on(for 10sec), the dialer recognized a pppoe service in the lan and offered a to install a dialer.But when i click that dialer, the same dialing.... option appears with the same errors.When the lan was checked again for pppoe services, nothing was found.

But the most peculiar thing was that when the dialer was dialed immediatly when the light turns on, "VERYFYING USERNAME AND PASSWORD" prompt appears.Then it gets connected after 30s(YES!!).When i open ie/ff and type a url (say google), it took 1-1.5 mins to load it!**JUST TO LOAD IT***.But after 1 min, the link light goes off and everything gets disconnected. 

Thinking that the pppoe dialer may have some problem,the mdm/rtr 's setup window was opened and its own pppoe dialer was enabled and the usr name and password were given.When the mdm/rtr was restarted, the link light appeared after 3-4 mins and turned to the usual orange colour.BUT ,the same page cannot be displayed text APPEARS().

Since the mdm/rtr's options window was opened,there should not be any problem between the mdm/rtr and the system.

 The phone line was checked thoroughly and found to be clear without any disturbance. The same error occured when win2000 was used ( SYS1 is xp/2k multiboot).

To check wheater the ie has some restrictions, the firewall was fully opened. But the same result was got.When nod32 was opened to update its virus def, it took 30 s to contact the server and downloaded the updates at 1kbps/s but got discon after 1 min

The system was checked for virusus and found to be a bit virus free

Please help! Most of the POSSIBLE ERROR PART in the system was checked. Is the mdm/rtr faulty?. If not is bsnl having any prob?

This messege is posted with a dial up account!!


----------



## yrana2002 (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, do any of u guys play online games with dataone? I tried counter strike, but by the time i realize i've seen a enemy, i'm already shot.!!


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 21, 2005)

i play halo multiplayer , fair experience . u have to select the server with the lowest ping (less than 300, i generally get range from 230-350) , which is most probably in asian or nearby regions . overalll experience is good but always getting servers with low ping in the server list  is is real headache. many times i have to drop the idea of playing the game coz of the absence of  low ping servers , getting killed coz of idiotic lag is no fun.

wtf has happened to bsnl, the usage records are updated in ages .grrrr . earlier it was updated in 5 to 10 mins , but now they take hrs to update.


----------



## seshadri (Dec 22, 2005)

i am using dataone bb sevice.i am unable to change my password.the disply below says 'error on page'
can anyone guide me?


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 23, 2005)

Dataone was down here from last 20 hrs ,  bsnl guyz said problem in banglore server.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 23, 2005)

@tarey_g Im from bangalore, and there is no problem with dataone here.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 24, 2005)

hay.. there is a new format for the dataone counter.... to keep that night hours free out of the total counting...

*img469.imageshack.us/img469/6209/074gp.th.jpg

but unfortunetlly thats not working for me...  ...


----------



## gycapri (Dec 24, 2005)

hi guys 
my dataone usage is going vry high against my current plan of 250 ,my usage is generally 700mb & once it crossed 1gb .

so me given application to change it to 500plan but they said to change my plan from the past months as my upcomming bill would be only 500 then ,so i applied from october month ,but does this really happens??????????


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey ! Is dataone in chennai down or what ? I am unable to acess Google and Yahoo ! I am abandoned over the net due to this ! HELP !


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 25, 2005)

^^
Yeah, it's damn slow.. I noticed that this morning.. Even now it's slow.. hope we wont have another sea-line-cut problem..

Yeah.. only digit and few other sites open fast.. keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 25, 2005)

What a wonderful present by BSNL on Christmas !

I wonder if they are streaming some Tsunami stuff on the lines and thus the business


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 25, 2005)

It's ok now


----------



## janitha (Dec 25, 2005)

I have been wondering what happened to Dataone for the last two days and thought it was a local problem. Even now it works only now and then and in case of certain sites, it does'nt work at all. For eg. updates of MS, Spybot, Avast etc.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## Impulser (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi guys,'

             This is my first post on digit... There been lot of queries regarding Night Unlimited plan .. Hey , it's free.. I checked with many bsnl employees.. And u can even see it.. I don't know why theres lot of args around that..


            FYI , i have crossed 60 GB on 24th December .. No problem all in Happy hours

So,y r u waiting 4 ..

Enjoy


----------



## janitha (Dec 28, 2005)

I am a Plan 250 user for the last 2 months and often I check the usage to know whether I have crossed the 0.4 GB limit. Today when I checked the usage, the first column in the page is "Traffic KB (excluding night unlimited)". Earlier, no such mention of the "night unlimited" was there. 

Does it mean that they are now giving night unlimited facility to Plan 250 users also?

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## hermit (Dec 29, 2005)

hi all 
i got connected to dataone this month when i am trying to connect to net its taking lot of time and i see unusual 2 icons iam using usb port .
*img338.imageshack.us/img338/4471/capturewiz0033ax.jpg

can any tell me what is max download speed for@256kbs

mine is around 30-34KBS.

thanks 

hermit


----------



## go4saket (Dec 29, 2005)

You wont get more than 32 KBps as 30 KBps is equivelent to 256 Kbps.

The two icons that you see - Well, one is of the Broadband connection that you are using and the second is od the network card that your machine has, which is showing a limited or no connectivity sign.


----------



## janitha (Dec 29, 2005)

go4saket said:
			
		

> You wont get more than 32 KBps as 30 KBps is equivelent to 256 Kbps.
> 
> The two icons that you see - Well, one is of the Broadband connection that you are using and the second is od the network card that your machine has, which is showing a limited or no connectivity sign.



But during downloads, it initially shows a much higher figure which slowly comes down to about 30 KBps or even less. What may be the reason?

And may I ask again, whether the unlimited free down load is now applicable to Plan 250 also as mentioned in my yesterday's post?

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Dec 29, 2005)

there was this software i saw sometime back that starts downloads at 2 am and stops at 8 am,  can someone post the link or the name of the softy here? i have rs.500 plan and crossed 1.8 gb already


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 29, 2005)

I am also a Home Plan 250 since the beginning of december, it was taken during the free trial offer. There is nothing like unlimited downloads and data transfer. The unlimited data transfer from 2M to 8AM is only applicable from plan 500 onwards. I have confirmed this from the customer service (16004241600) and also from their website.


----------



## janitha (Dec 29, 2005)

digitized said:
			
		

> I am also a Home Plan 250 since the beginning of december, it was taken during the free trial offer. There is nothing like unlimited downloads and data transfer. The unlimited data transfer from 2M to 8AM is only applicable from plan 500 onwards. I have confirmed this from the customer service (16004241600) and also from their website.



But then, why in the case of service records for a Plan 250 user, the first column mentions "excluding night unlimited"?

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 29, 2005)

Its a new offer i guess the site's not updated..


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2005)

I've got some problems with Dataone for the first time got very slow connection speed,frequent disconnection...  i complained on bsnl number and they said some _marammat_ works on roads going on so the problem as cables...
Anyway yesterday onwards Connection is rocking again


----------



## janitha (Dec 31, 2005)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> I've got some problems with Dataone for the first time got very slow connection speed,frequent disconnection...  i complained on bsnl number and they said some _marammat_ works on roads going on so the problem as cables...
> Anyway yesterday onwards Connection is rocking again



I was also having the similar problems and when I dialled the local dataone no., I was asked whether I was having problem getting connected and told me they are also facing similar problems and hope that it will get solved!(':roll:')

Anyways from yesterday it is alright.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## h_kunte (Jan 2, 2006)

Hello All...

Wishing you all a Successful & Prosperous New Year...

Can anyone help me out with this problem of mine...I want to configure my dataone e-mail id to work with outlook express.....Can anyone tell me what I have to enter in the "Incoming & Outgoing Server" field while configuring? re there any other  details which I have to look out foor?

Looking forward to replies...

HK


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 2, 2006)

Incoming server (POP3): nmma.sancharnet.in
Outgoing server (SMTP): nmra.sancharnet.in

Please see this page:

*www.calcuttatelephones.com/dataoneinstall/bb016.html

This configuration is same throughout India. Other details of configuration can be found out at the above page.


----------



## janitha (Jan 2, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> Incoming server (POP3): nmma.sancharnet.in
> Outgoing server (SMTP): nmra.sancharnet.in
> 
> Please see this page:
> ...


I think this is not correct. I configured my Outlook express in Dataone as described in the Dataone User Manual and it is working perfectly.

Incoming server (POP3): smma.sancharnet.in
Outgoing server (SMTP): smra.sancharnet.in

Please correct me if I am wrong but I am pretty much sure.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 2, 2006)

hey folks using the shaplus thingy: are u able to view the january 2006's usage? me can't! has the admin site url of bsnl's page changed?


----------



## go4saket (Jan 2, 2006)

the page hasn't changed. I have two ID's and i am able to see the details of one while unable to check the details of the second one...


----------



## h_kunte (Jan 2, 2006)

Hello All....

I configured my Outlook Express using the tips given by digitized & janitha.....Thanx a lot both of you...

I had to use "smma..." instead of "nmma..."....

Now one problem which I have encountered is that whenever I open or close Outlook Express my main broadband connection gets disconnected.....So I have to connect every time after either opening or closing my Outlook Express....

Can anyone let me know why this is happening???

Looking for replies...

TiA


----------



## mako_123 (Jan 2, 2006)

hi guys , since 31st night Dataone is not working for me . It connects but i do not get any speed . Have anyone of you experiancing the same problem  .


----------



## iChaitanya (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh yes!

I am also getting slow speeds here!


----------



## Tech&ME (Jan 3, 2006)

*Urgent help needed*

Which modem interface is good for BSNL Broadband connention.

That is, Should I take the Ethernet modem or the USB modem from BSNL ?

Please advice me as fast as you can going to apply for it tomorrow.


----------



## desertwind (Jan 3, 2006)

Ethernet, if u want a hassle free, driverless one. But u'll need an extra NIC for that.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jan 3, 2006)

desertwind said:
			
		

> Ethernet, if u want a hassle free, driverless one. But u'll need an extra NIC for that.



Actually I want to know this because I am concerned about the SPEED of the connection between my PC and the modem.

A normal Hi-Speed USB 2.0 gives a connection speed of 480 mbps

and

Intel PRO 100 VE Network Connection (Ethernet)---- 100 mbps

So, which one is better. Please advice me.

My Computer configuration is as follows:

Intel Pentium 4 3.0 Ghz (HT enabled)
Intel D915GAV mobo
Intel Ethernet Port (PRO/100 VE onboard)
Intel USB 2.0 Hi Speed Port available onboard
512 MB Kingstone DDR RAM
Seagate 80 GB HDD
CD/DVD Rom drive
Keyboard/Mice


----------



## desertwind (Jan 3, 2006)

No use even if u have a 10 mbps capable LAN card. The max speed of a BSNL BB is 1 Mbps for Home and 2 Mbps for Business, ie 128 KBps and 256 KBps respectively. So you dont have to worry about speeds.

And i dont know about any commentable difference in speed between lan version and usb version. I haven't used usb till now. But i've got many complaints from my friends and our fellow forum members regarding driver problem of usb modem.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 3, 2006)

Guys, what is the new version of the ShaPlus software? The site still shows the old version and we can't use it as the BSNL site has undergone change (I dint notice any!)
Also where is the thing for excluding the free usage?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 3, 2006)

newer version 2.2 is rel on 2nd its there in his site.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 3, 2006)

I dont seem to find it. Can you post the link?


----------



## go4saket (Jan 3, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Guys, what is the new version of the ShaPlus software? The site still shows the old version and we can't use it as the BSNL site has undergone change (I dint notice any!)
> Also where is the thing for excluding the free usage?



What is this ShaPlus software? Is it something related to BSNL Broad Band and if yes, what is the use of it?


----------



## desertwind (Jan 3, 2006)

Here's the link.
*www.shaplus.com/exes/misc/DataOne-Bandwidth 2.2.zip

You wont find any referances to the dataone page from the shaplus homepage. Here it is
*www.shaplus.com/dataone/


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 3, 2006)

*www.shaplus.com/exes/misc/DataOne-Bandwidth 2.2.zip


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks desertwind and tarey_g. 
So the logs come late? It shows upto Jan 2 only.


----------



## go4saket (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey guys, no one told be about ShaPlus software and its use. I still have downloaded it and it seems like it calculates your total bandwidth., but the same can also be checked from the Dataone website. So what is the use of this particular software. What extra facility does this software has.

Moreover, this software has a section called Password Version and another called Non-Password section. Now, is it safe to use the password section.

I tried the non-password section of this software as per the instructions, but every time I press the check bandwidth usage button, it checks all the log files but giver an error saying "Type Mismatch" after that and a blank report is displayed. Why so?


----------



## shariq_pj (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi guys,

I have been using this Broadband Connection for the past three months andd every month I'm receiving a bill of 1050... Plan Charges: Rs.550/-... UUsage Charges Rs.500/-...

I checked out my usage and it was well within the 1 GB limit... Is that correct...?


----------



## kato (Jan 3, 2006)

@shariq_pj
Dude the bill u get for Braodband is the same in the telephone bill now r u sure u did not mix up ur telephone usage and broadband usage

@go4saket
Dude i dunno if u can calculate the total Bandwidhth usage excluding night time and overlapping times on the site now (as i havent check the site for quite some time). But earlier we cudnt calculate anything on the site so for that reason everyone used the software also i aint sure about the non-password version also i dont think there is any problrm with password version


----------



## shariq_pj (Jan 3, 2006)

kato said:
			
		

> It can happen dat the part you r hving software created bad sector can loose its capability of storing data and can become parmanent bad sector and not as a physical damage. You also shud understand, utimately its the flow of electrons that decides evrything. So electromagnetic damage with a software can be a parmanent damage like a physical damage...



Hey man... I'm not messin up with the phone bill... It's given seperately as broadband charges in the left column in the tel bill dude...


----------



## kato (Jan 3, 2006)

So a simple solution is call them up ask them why have u been charged extra as sometimes its their mistake too. Once i got 1k extra bill and had to call them up to ask it then they realised the mistake was there in billing


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 3, 2006)

shariq_pj said:
			
		

> kato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chk what have u quoted , i think there is some mistake


----------



## kato (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey tarey g i also didnt see that wat he has quoted was not at all wat i wrote i just saw that he quoted me so replied to his query


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 4, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Hey guys, no one told be about ShaPlus software and its use. I still have downloaded it and it seems like it calculates your total bandwidth., but the same can also be checked from the Dataone website. So what is the use of this particular software. What extra facility does this software has.
> 
> Moreover, this software has a section called Password Version and another called Non-Password section. Now, is it safe to use the password section.
> 
> I tried the non-password section of this software as per the instructions, but every time I press the check bandwidth usage button, it checks all the log files but giver an error saying "Type Mismatch" after that and a blank report is displayed. Why so?



It provides u a differentiation facility of viewing ur usage without the free & mixed usage periods, which of course is counted as ur real usage.
Well, it is absolutely safe to use it. You may config  your firewall to ensure that it doesn't pass on the information to somewhere else.
I think the non-password section is of no use as it means going on to the bsnl site & logging in & stuff like that.


----------



## geekgod (Jan 4, 2006)

hey guys..can u tell me of an software which can automatically disconnect me from the net at a specified time?
lets say i have dstarted a large download with DAP and go to sleep..and the download does not complete before 8 AM..in that case, the option of "disconnect automatically on download completion" will not work. so how do i ensure that my pc does not stay connected after 8 AM?
thnx..


----------



## Impulser (Jan 4, 2006)

*Auto Disconnect*

Hey guys,,

                  Use AutoShutdown Tool for automatic shutdown of PC at specified time .. I'm using it ,, and its wonderful...

                     Another thing guys,, The dataone page before jan showed that the user is offline when connected between 2-8 am but from this jan its showing as online even when u r in free time(2-8 am) so they have bloocked that free hours or something else..

                    Plz confirm and post me .... Thnx


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 4, 2006)

geekgod said:
			
		

> hey guys..can u tell me of an software which can automatically disconnect me from the net at a specified time?
> lets say i have dstarted a large download with DAP and go to sleep..and the download does not complete before 8 AM..in that case, the option of "disconnect automatically on download completion" will not work. so how do i ensure that my pc does not stay connected after 8 AM?
> thnx..



Yes i also wanted 2 know tht but the problem is tht shuting down the pc is not the ulimate goal.wen the pc shuts down lan does get disconnected but u r still connected to ur isp as the router is still working and thus u r still online   i have checked this.thus even if ur pc shuts down n if ur router is on even after 8 am ur nite MB get counted in ur day usage  so can plz anyone tell me a soln to this problem such as can my router(9V) draw power from my cpu via a USB port (using some kind of attachment) or via a serial port or some other way but it has 2 be from the cpu itself so wen the pc shuts down router is also switched off


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey guys,
I have 2 dataone accounts,one of 250 plan, other of 500 plan.
Now, 
I have different usernames & different passwords for each account. Now, if i'm using one account, how do i switch over to the other to ensure that my  data transfers are on the other account?
How do i alternate between those 2?


----------



## go4saket (Jan 4, 2006)

Just disconnect, now reconnect with the second username and password. Now all your data transfers will be added up to the second account. I too do the same...


----------



## shariq_pj (Jan 5, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> shariq_pj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops... My mistake... I copied and pasted a post of other thread... By the way even Kato did'nt say what i quoted it was some1 else...


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 6, 2006)

Dataone has gone crazy at my place , its downloading only at 1.2 KBps here , wtf , and it takes ages to open any site . 

Sarkaari log  (


----------



## desertwind (Jan 7, 2006)

I was also sufferring for last two days. It works for some 15 minutes without any problem, and then what ? DEAD. no transfers. I've to switch off modem and turn it on to get my connection worked, FOR THE NEXT 15 MINUTES ONLY!!!!

It was like adding insult to the injury. I was experiencing another problem fro last a month. I am not able to use my telephone and BB simultaneously, as I was promised. Whenever someone uses phone at my home, i loose my BB connection. I complained it to the so callled sarkari log, but still no response. Yesterday when i called him to remind about my complaint, his response was

* So isn't that rectified yet ? Let me check.*, and he hanged the phone.

WTF, today the connection was damn slow at the eve.



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> Sarkaari log



Second that.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah guys, the speeds are really slow.. today in 5 hours, I could transfer 350 mb down and 100mb up only.. 
Even the browsing speeds are slow now.. Google is taking 30-40 secs to open!! 

I am thinking of switching over to Airtel, 1gb is not going to be enough for me, now my brother also using the connection..


----------



## kato (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey Grudge i didnt find any slow speeds today i guess some problem in some line in your area this happens quite frequently


----------



## iChaitanya (Jan 7, 2006)

Its feeling like hell here!

very slow speeds!

i dunno wats wrong!


----------



## mr_356 (Jan 8, 2006)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> Yes i also wanted 2 know tht but the problem is tht shuting down the pc is not the ulimate goal.wen the pc shuts down lan does get disconnected but u r still connected to ur isp as the router is still working and thus u r still online   i have checked this.thus even if ur pc shuts down n if ur router is on even after 8 am ur nite MB get counted in ur day usage  so can plz anyone tell me a soln to this problem such as can my router(9V) draw power from my cpu via a USB port (using some kind of attachment) or via a serial port or some other way but it has 2 be from the cpu itself so wen the pc shuts down router is also switched off



Are you sure?
So it means i have to wake up(if i m in sleep!!!)to turn of the modem.
I dont understand the mix hours.
are they count mix hours in unlimited or in regular download.(i hav Home 500 plan).


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 8, 2006)

No, i dont think so.
I checked my usage in Shaplus, which including mixed usage was 1.8 GB & excluding it was 600MB and i was charged just the 500 bucks for my 500Home plan.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 8, 2006)

Yep.here also same 500 only for mixed hour usage also...


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 9, 2006)

Lol.. today in 5 hrs 50 mins, I could download only 275mb!!! As it is, we have only 6hrs a day and now the connection is as good as it used to be, I am frustrated, it's matter of time till I switch to Airtel.


----------



## pop143 (Jan 9, 2006)

*hi buddies*

I AM USING HOMEPLAN500.... BUT I AM CHARGED..FOR 2AM-8AM..
FREE HOURS NOT WORKING FOR ME...  
DO ANYBODY HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM..?
ANYBODY KNOW..Y IS THIS BCOZ..????
PLZ REPLY./..!!!  

-POP


----------



## naveenchandran (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: hi buddies*



			
				pop143 said:
			
		

> I AM USING HOMEPLAN500.... BUT I AM CHARGED..FOR 2AM-8AM..
> FREE HOURS NOT WORKING FOR ME...
> DO ANYBODY HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM..?
> ANYBODY KNOW..Y IS THIS BCOZ..????
> ...



hmm... How do u know u were charged for that...

If u see at BSNL Usage data it might be included but you will not be charged


----------



## go4saket (Jan 9, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Lol.. today in 5 hrs 50 mins, I could download only 275mb!!! As it is, we have only 6hrs a day and now the connection is as good as it used to be, I am frustrated, it's matter of time till I switch to Airtel.



Hey, what do you mean by only 6 Hrs. a day... I guess it is always on if you wish to...


----------



## naveenchandran (Jan 9, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> drgrudge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He meant that 6 Hrs as the Night Free Usage.. 2:00 AM to 8:00 AM..


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 9, 2006)

phew , back , dataone was down in my area from 2 days


----------



## mr_356 (Jan 10, 2006)

In DataOne Bandwidth 2.2 ,i m geting error msg "Type Mismatch".
What the  h**l is this?


----------



## elumalai (Jan 10, 2006)

here dataone, is not working in happy hours..the router cum modem reboots for every 2 or 3 secs..can't even d/l 1mb stuff correctly 

it works for 2mins. and goes dead for another 5 mins.  what is going on there in bsnl...i donno..

for posting this message..i tried 7 to 8 times..and all the time the link is down..


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 10, 2006)

the speeds have started to suck , i dont get more than 10KBps on dataone . grrrrrrr


----------



## elumalai (Jan 11, 2006)

*afraid whether my system is hacked*

hi,
whenever I switch on the modem..it works normally for some 5mins. and then it stops and again reboots.  then it runs normally again only for some mins. and then connection goes down..
any one know what is the problem..


----------



## pop143 (Jan 11, 2006)

.if i use my free hours///2am -8am...
its included in the usage hours....ya....
but if i am not charged for that..then its k..happy..!
thanks
bye
-pop


----------



## go4saket (Jan 11, 2006)

yrana2002 said:
			
		

> It provides u a differentiation facility of viewing ur usage without the free & mixed usage periods, which of course is counted as ur real usage.
> Well, it is absolutely safe to use it. You may config  your firewall to ensure that it doesn't pass on the information to somewhere else.
> I think the non-password section is of no use as it means going on to the bsnl site & logging in & stuff like that.



Well, I am usinf ZoneAlarm as a firewall. Now if I want to use ShaPlus, how do I configure my firewall so that the password cannot be passed to anywhere else except to login to the Dataone website.


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 11, 2006)

> Well, I am usinf ZoneAlarm as a firewall. Now if I want to use ShaPlus, how do I configure my firewall so that the password cannot be passed to anywhere else except to login to the Dataone website.



Well, i dont know about Zone alarm, here's how to do it using Windows Firewall:

1. Open Security Center and choose Firewall options ( you may go there by right clicking your connectoin & choosing Change Firewall settings:
2. In the Exceptions tab, click Add program & add dataone bandwidth from shaplus.
3. Now, click on that entry, choose edit...
4. Click "Change scope".
5. Select Custom List and add the dataone url:
10.240.89.199
Note: For this to work, ensure that you have Exceptions as enabled. You can enable it in the General Tab.


----------



## me_chirag (Jan 13, 2006)

*Can i use anyone's user id of Dataone to access in happy hrs*

Can i use anyone's user id of Dataone to access in happy hrs (2am-8am)
So anyone who wana share his id just for night surfing in happy hrs. can mail me ....... netlover44@rediffmail.com


----------



## desertwind (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes you can, provided you have the router and you telephone BB enabled.

And from the next time post all post regarding to dataone here.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jan 13, 2006)

i hav the ASUS - A8N SLI PREMIUM Mobo with onboard LAN.
now,if i take DATA1 BBand, will i have a take the modem from BSNL?
QUESTION is of CRUCIAL importance
So PLZreply ASAP!


----------



## desertwind (Jan 13, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> i hav the ASUS - A8N SLI PREMIUM Mobo with onboard LAN.
> now,if i take DATA1 BBand, will i have a take the modem from BSNL?
> QUESTION is of CRUCIAL importance
> So PLZreply ASAP!



YES. But it isn't compulsory that you take modem from BSNL. You can take buy it from others too, but is not preffered.


----------



## pop143 (Jan 13, 2006)

hello friends..!!

can somebody tell me...how to connect a dataone connection to two Pc's to share internet..????

-pop


----------



## godsownman (Jan 13, 2006)

Dont they do mac binding


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 13, 2006)

would'nt everyone be using their account during Happy Hours?


----------



## harsh bajpai (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry, cause this question have been asked many times before, but none of the earlier posts could help me. so here are my doubts:

1. will any one be able to use someone else's Id and password on their own dataone enabled phonelines?
If yes who will be billed? the ones whose Id is used or the one's whose phone lines are used.

please reply as soon as possible.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## go4saket (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes, ofcourse you can use others user ID and passwords and doins so, all usage charge will be charged to the person whose user ID you are suing. So better keep your username and password safe...


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 13, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Yes, ofcourse you can use others user ID and passwords and doins so, all usage charge will be charged to the person whose user ID you are suing. So better keep your username and password safe...



adding to that , more than one ppl can be online at the same time with the same account , tested .


----------



## desertwind (Jan 13, 2006)

I use two accounts at home.


----------



## harsh bajpai (Jan 13, 2006)

thank you go4saket and Tarey_g


----------



## go4saket (Jan 14, 2006)

I am using BSNL BB through the external modem supplied by them connected via ethernet. Everything was fine before I installed Zone Alarm. I genrally hybernate my computer and when I swithon my computer and start my modem, even if I am able to get connected, there is no data transfers. It is only possible if I restart my computer. This wasn't the case before installing Zonealarm. Now, why can this be happening? Is it because of some setting in ZA?


----------



## harsh bajpai (Jan 14, 2006)

Zone alarm has some prob with dataone type connections. with me and a friend a blue screen appeared every time we connected, which said that windows was shut down to prevent damage... etc.


----------



## janitha (Jan 14, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> I am using BSNL BB through the external modem supplied by them connected via ethernet. Everything was fine before I installed Zone Alarm. I genrally hybernate my computer and when I swithon my computer and start my modem, even if I am able to get connected, there is no data transfers. It is only possible if I restart my computer. This wasn't the case before installing Zonealarm. Now, why can this be happening? Is it because of some setting in ZA?



Check the "Program Control" in Z Alarm.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## janitha (Jan 14, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> I am using BSNL BB through the external modem supplied by them connected via ethernet. Everything was fine before I installed Zone Alarm. I genrally hybernate my computer and when I swithon my computer and start my modem, even if I am able to get connected, there is no data transfers. It is only possible if I restart my computer. This wasn't the case before installing Zonealarm. Now, why can this be happening? Is it because of some setting in ZA?



Check the "Program Control" in Z Alarm.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## go4saket (Jan 14, 2006)

Already checked that... Found nothing that could be causing this problem...


----------



## harsh bajpai (Jan 14, 2006)

@go4saket
I've tried everything i could think of. Altho ZA is an exellent firewall I had to part with it.  currently using kaspersky firewall.


----------



## go4saket (Jan 14, 2006)

How is Kaspersky firewall...As for its antivirus software, i just found it to be fab. Please do tell me about its firewall and its features...


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 14, 2006)

can one use others account in mtnl triband also???
and if yes how 2 use someone others account if i have his username and password(with his permission of course!!)????


----------



## harsh bajpai (Jan 14, 2006)

@go4saket
Kaspersky firewall is quite good(i'll rank it as 2nd after ZA) but not as good as ZA. switched to kaspersky only after having problems with ZA.


----------



## shoegoe (Jan 14, 2006)

harsh bajpai said:
			
		

> Zone alarm has some prob with dataone type connections. with me and a friend a blue screen appeared every time we connected, which said that windows was shut down to prevent damage... etc.



Hmm....Tats not Mostly between ur zonealarm and dataone... Do u use kaspersky Antivirus??


----------



## harsh bajpai (Jan 14, 2006)

yes i've been using kaspersky antivirus from quite a while now.


----------



## shoegoe (Jan 14, 2006)

harsh bajpai said:
			
		

> yes i've been using kaspersky antivirus from quite a while now.



Hmm... you specified that a blue screen appears when u connect the internet .. right? 

Probable Case :

If u have installed Kaspersky*, when u connect to the net(dial it) by a dialer, the system gets shutdown. I heard that this was due to kaspersky's network scan. If u install Kaspersky* with a serial, the system gets shutdown with the warnin messege. Try uninstalling kaspersky FULLY, restart sys,Reinstalling zonealarm and connecting to dataone dialer. Most probably, u'll get connected. If not disable network scan/alike options in kaspersky and restart and connect..

Most probably,, this may not work out.. Hopefully check if it helps u


*cracked


----------



## harsh bajpai (Jan 14, 2006)

OK i'll try it.


----------



## mohit (Jan 17, 2006)

ok guys temme something .. i am having a home 256 kbps plan and a frnd is having a home 512 kbps plan. so both of us are having the night unlimited feature. now as its possible to use one account by different users (one of my frnd was able to access my dataone a/c from his home) i want to know if i use my frnds 512kbps connection only between 2am-8am to get better speeds , will he get billed for it  or it will be free ??


----------



## mohit (Jan 17, 2006)

and adding to the above i would also like to know if there is any effect on the speed of the connection if more than 1 person uses it ?? does it get shared or remains full for each user ??


----------



## desertwind (Jan 17, 2006)

If you use it only during happy hours, he wont be charged.

And regarding your second query, i'm quite unsure, but most probably both of you will get full speeds.


----------



## pop143 (Jan 17, 2006)

*hi guys*

hi guys..anybody know..how to give the internet connection to another exra pc...from an aleady broan band installed on1...???

just give me some idea..!!

thank u

-pop


----------



## go4saket (Jan 17, 2006)

My problem with Zone Alarm is sorted out. The problem was actually a software called Folder Security. With this software installed, ZA didn't work and my comp used to get held up every time. Since the time I have uninstalled this software, every things fine...


----------



## go4saket (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey, I am facing another problem with ZA. I am using the external modem supplied by the BSNL guys. Now, if I disconnect my BB connection and after some time want to get reconnected, I am unable to. It is only after a computer restart that I am able to get connected. Even if I some time get connected without a restart, there is no data flow. This has started happening only after installing ZA.

Now, what can this be and how can I come out of this? Please guide...


----------



## janitha (Jan 17, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Hey, I am facing another problem with ZA. I am using the external modem supplied by the BSNL guys. Now, if I disconnect my BB connection and after some time want to get reconnected, I am unable to. It is only after a computer restart that I am able to get connected. Even if I some time get connected without a restart, there is no data flow. This has started happening only after installing ZA.
> 
> Now, what can this be and how can I come out of this? Please guide...



From my experience, it takes one or two minutes for the modem/router to be functional after it is switched on, ie. after the 'link' led has finished its blinking. And even even after the connect button is pressed it takes some time for the "Connected to Dataone" message to appear. Could the same be the reason why you feel that you are not getting connected?

And what about the experience of others?

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

> I am using the external modem supplied by the BSNL guys. Now, if I disconnect my BB connection and after some time want to get reconnected, I am unable to. It is only after a computer restart that I am able to get connected. Even if I some time get connected without a restart, there is no data flow.


It was a problem happened to me too. no need to restart. just off the modem switch and turn it on again and wait until the yellow light turns on


----------



## mohit (Jan 17, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Hey, I am facing another problem with ZA. I am using the external modem supplied by the BSNL guys. Now, if I disconnect my BB connection and after some time want to get reconnected, I am unable to. It is only after a computer restart that I am able to get connected. Even if I some time get connected without a restart, there is no data flow. This has started happening only after installing ZA.
> 
> Now, what can this be and how can I come out of this? Please guide...



hey i had the same prob wid ZA and dataone. do lemme know if it gets solved by switching off the modem and turning it on again as suggested by others.


----------



## mohit (Jan 17, 2006)

another query guys.

what is the max upload speed of dataone 512kbps and 256kbps plans ??


----------



## desertwind (Jan 17, 2006)

Its usually 1/4th of the download speed. So u'll get 8 and 16 KBps respectively.


----------



## go4saket (Jan 17, 2006)

I have tried the switching off and back on. The problem is that if I dont switch of and back on, it just wont connect at all. It is only after switching it off and back on that it gets connects, but there is just no data flow...

Tried it many a times and every time it's the same problem...


----------



## shoegoe (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi!
i'm facing a problem lately(2-3days). I cant login to my account in  	 	 Dataone Account Administration @www.dataone.in. Whenver i click that,it goes to *bsnl.co.in/. So,i tried with *10.240.0.195 and also *10.240.89.199. But both the pages said that page cannot be displayed. I am also unable to use Shaplus dataone bandwith finder as it connectes through this url(probably). Am i the only one facing this problem? 

Please help me out.

P.S I AM CONNECTING TO THE NET USING THE SAME ACCOUNT, so it should accept connections na?.


----------



## go4saket (Jan 18, 2006)

Try this link...
*10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp


----------



## praka123 (Jan 18, 2006)

So am cut down from internet dataone for 1 1/2 weeks 
anyways devleoped tolerance for without internet!


----------



## desertwind (Jan 18, 2006)

Please have a look at the comments for following posts by drgrudge at his blog

*ashwinr.com/2006/01/16/confesssions-of-a-p2p-torrents-user/
*ashwinr.com/2006/01/10/top-6-prison-break-escape-movies/

And my blog

*riyazusman.blogspot.com/2006/01/dataone-free-uploads.html

It's a new discussion over there that only downloads are charged in DataOne. Uploads are free!!! Anytime. I've my own reasons to beleive that the other way (Posted on the blog). 
BTW, can anybody talk to any BSNL officials and confirm this ? Probably anyone from Pune. They have told me that all metering and billing thnhs are done at pune.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 18, 2006)

desertwind said:
			
		

> Please have a look at the comments for following posts by drgrudge at his blog
> 
> *ashwinr.com/2006/01/16/confesssions-of-a-p2p-torrents-user/
> *ashwinr.com/2006/01/10/top-6-prison-break-escape-movies/
> ...


I aksed the BSNL ppl here, they say they have no idea abt anything of this sort..the reply I expected.

If at all the Uploads are free, then it's great news for me, I can improve my ratio at some private tracker torrent sites


----------



## kato (Jan 18, 2006)

actually i have my own questions that is if the uploads are free then why are they displayed on their site also i have a feeling they do charge for uploads and its useless to ask the guys here as drgrudge has already asked them and the answer i thought they wud give was "wat is uploads" but i guess they gave a better answer that they dont know it.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 18, 2006)

kato said:
			
		

> actually i have my own questions that is if the uploads are free then why are they displayed on their site also i have a feeling they do charge for uploads


lol so why are the usage logs are shown for the happy hours?


----------



## kato (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah i thought so someone might pop that question i only have one guess coz they dont know how to exclude it and excluding all uploads is easier than just excluding the downloads(and uploads too) of a specific timimgs


----------



## zinda (Jan 19, 2006)

Here goes my questions

1 . 





> * Do I have to pay telephone bill for using DataOne connection (just like the old dial-up)??*



2. 





> *Can I run a webserver of Dataone connection?? Is it against their TOC??*



3. 





> *Are Huawei ADSL modems good??? Do they have BASIC routing facilities like port forwarding etc. or I will have to go for a Linksys or Netgear ADSL modem cum Router??*


----------



## go4saket (Jan 19, 2006)

For your first question, no you wont have to pay any telephone bill as you used to in dial up. Ofcoyrse you will see the BB charge in your telephone bill, but that will be according your download and not according to time...

Secondly, yes, you can run a webserver of dataone connection.

Finally, you dont have a choice as you generally wont find this modem in the market. Still, I am sure there shouldn't be any problem as you have one year warrenty if you are going for outright purchase.


----------



## zinda (Jan 19, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> For your first question, no you wont have to pay any telephone bill as you used to in dial up. Ofcoyrse you will see the *BB* charge in your telephone bill, but that will be according your download and not according to time...


1st Thanx a lot 4 ur reply and clarification, but I couldn't get what BB means above???



			
				go4saket said:
			
		

> Secondly, yes, you can run a webserver of dataone connection.


WOW!!!Thats's great!!!  I am really getting very happy!!!



			
				go4saket said:
			
		

> Finally, you dont have a choice as you generally wont find this modem in the market. Still, I am sure there shouldn't be any problem as you have one year warrenty if you are going for outright purchase.


No, I meant that is it necessary to take the Huawei ADSL modem??? My vendor is hell inclined over its MT880 model and is even challenging the good, old and reliable LinkSys or NetGear ADSL modems(few of their models have very professional class routing abilities).

I brother is about to come from the trip of UK soon (in 2 weeks or so), so I can ask him to bring the better ADSL modems IFF its *NOT* COMPULSARY to buy BSNL ADSL modem


----------



## janitha (Jan 19, 2006)

It is not compulsory to buy modem from BSNL and you can buy your own. But you may not get their installation/service.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## go4saket (Jan 20, 2006)

First of all, BB meand BroadBand...

Secondly, you can ofcourse buy an ADSL modem from anyone. There is no legal binding that you have to buy it from BSNL, but you have to configure it yourself as the BSNL guys wont help you in that. I the price structure is about the same, I would recommend you to get it from the BSNL guys only. Rest on you...


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Jan 20, 2006)

I have applied for DataOne broadband.

I was told that they have 4 modems of the following prices:

1200/-
1500/-
1800/-
2000/-

Availability of all of the above modems was unsure. Also the personnel at the office were unaware of the differeces in features of the above modems.

I chose the modem of 1800/-. Please let me know the differeces in them. All that I know is that the first modem is of Dlink and the rest 3 are of Huawei company.

I want to know the differece in features and the superiority in performance of all of the above modems.


----------



## desertwind (Jan 20, 2006)

They differs in the type and no. of connectivity ports.

Type I Modem - 1 Ethernet, 1 USB - Rs. 1200
Type II Modem - 1 Ethernet, 1 Wi-Fi - Rs. 1800
Type III Modem - 4 Ethernet - Rs. 1500
Type IV Modem - 4 Ethernet, 1 Wi-Fi - Rs. 2000

Hope Its clear.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 21, 2006)

hay... ealryer i have mentioned in this forum that in dataone if u have multiuser connection u can login Simultaneouslly from a same account but from 2/3/4 difrent Phone....

Now just for 2 day BSNL has stoped this...

now i would like to no one thing... what BSNL means by Multi user account?? is it mean that i can make many login from a same account?? or is it just a name to id bussiness customer??

if its the 1st one... then its a fault of them.... hmm??


----------



## desertwind (Jan 21, 2006)

Multi user account means that, u can use the same connection on different machines. In simple terms, Internet Connection sharing over a LAN.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 21, 2006)

hi all,
By the permision of my friend i can now use his dataone account, as he will not be using it.when i tried to use his UN/PW, i did not get connected. the link led blinks in orange. is it now not possible to use others account ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 21, 2006)

desertwind said:
			
		

> Multi user account means that, u can use the same connection on different machines. In simple terms, Internet Connection sharing over a LAN.



huh!! whats the big deal?? u can use ur single use connection in that manner... i want to know technicaly whats the diffrence?? theoritical u r right... but then its a only a term to Identify bussness customers??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 21, 2006)

charangk said:
			
		

> hi all,
> By the permision of my friend i can now use his dataone account, as he will not be using it.when i tried to use his UN/PW, i did not get connected. the link led blinks in orange. is it now not possible to use others account ?



yup it is... i am useing... but earlyer BSNL allowed multiple Simultaneous login of same account... but right now only one person can log in with an accnout at a time... but as running multiuser account... i am confused... why they have stoped it with MU account...   


whatch this...

*img79.imageshack.us/img79/3266/016jt.th.jpg

*img5.imageshack.us/img5/7760/021jd.th.jpg

see here multiple login with this MU account at same thime... but from 2 days now... it been stoped by BSNL.... i can understand that if they only have stoped this with SU accnout... but why MU account??


___________________________
Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## praka123 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hello today i saw an announcement in dataone.in as follows:


> Dataone Service is likely to be partially affected on 22nd January 2006 between 03:00 Hrs to 05:00 Hrs due to scheduled maintenance activity. Inconvenience is sincerely regretted


Hell! now wahtta


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey, i just wanted to know how many of users here use LAN connection to connect to dataone.
And how many use dialer to connect?
I just want to know whats the difference in the speeds or connectivity


----------



## go4saket (Jan 22, 2006)

What do you mean by dialer? I guess in both LAN and USB, you need a interface that can help you to connect, but thats not like the dial up connector. Anyways, I am using it through LAN...


----------



## janitha (Jan 22, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> What do you mean by dialer? I guess in both LAN and USB, you need a interface that can help you to connect, but thats not like the dial up connector. Anyways, I am using it through LAN...



Yes.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## kato (Jan 22, 2006)

The thing is we have seen many people using dataone as a dial up connection by some dialer but it is restriccted to only some places all others have always on connection


----------



## janitha (Jan 22, 2006)

kato said:
			
		

> The thing is we have seen many people using dataone as a dial up connection by some dialer but *it is restriccted to only some places* all others have always on connection



I was asked by the BSNL people to configure the dial up. And it takes a minimum two minutes to get really connected to Dataone. My system is not a slow one and the telephone line is fine and wihout any noise.

And I have been wondering why it is called always on.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## desertwind (Jan 22, 2006)

charangk said:
			
		

> hi all,
> By the permision of my friend i can now use his dataone account, as he will not be using it.when i tried to use his UN/PW, i did not get connected. the link led blinks in orange. is it now not possible to use others account ?



Ofcourse you can use it on your telephone, but dataone wont simply work on every telephone. For that you need your telephone to be BB enabled, which is done only when you apply for a connection.


----------



## kato (Jan 22, 2006)

I dunno maybe it might be the case for some ppl but mostly its always on which means u switch on the router/modem which u got from BSNL and it connects u without need of entering username and password always and as u r in Kollam maybe some Dataone user from kerala on the forum like Desertwind might be knowing wats going on there


----------



## janitha (Jan 22, 2006)

kato said:
			
		

> I dunno maybe it might be the case for some ppl but mostly its always on which means u switch on the router/modem which u got from BSNL and it connects u without need of entering username and password always and as u r in Kollam maybe some Dataone user from kerala on the forum like Desertwind might be knowing wats going on there


Yes *Kato*, of course I would like to hear the experience of those in Kollam or anywhere else in Kerala

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## dreams (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi all.. I like to switch to BSNL BB.. I live in chennai and used to d/l min 5GB per Month.. I now use BSNL BFONE Dial-Up Connection..

One of my frnd told tht usin BSNL BB the d/l speed is only 4-5 KB/s.. Is it true.. Wats the max v can get usin BSNL BB.. TIA


----------



## kato (Jan 22, 2006)

U shud be clear wat plan u want to know about mostly ppl wanna know about the 500 home plan(256 kbps). If that is the case then the speeds u will get will be around 32 KBps and if u get lucky then u might get better speeds too


----------



## desertwind (Jan 22, 2006)

You'll get the download speed of 32 KB/s for a Home 500 connection. But there's a transfer limit of 1 GB with 2-8 AM Free.

The Max you can get for a Home use is 128 KB/s (1 mbps - Home 3300 - 10 GB Limit - Night Free) and a Business use is 256 KB/s (2 mbps - Business 9000 - 40 GB limit)

Check here for details


----------



## dreams (Jan 22, 2006)

I want 2 goto Home Plan 500 PM. But one of my frnd told me tht he was able to d/l a movie of size 700 MB in 5 Minutes.. He was also usin Home Plan 500.. thts y i was askin.. Is it possible ??


----------



## go4saket (Jan 22, 2006)

Thats not possible with normal Home plan in BSNL BB.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 22, 2006)

dreams said:
			
		

> I want 2 goto Home Plan 500 PM. But one of my frnd told me tht he was able to d/l a movie of size 700 MB in 5 Minutes.. He was also usin Home Plan 500.. thts y i was askin.. Is it possible ??



O my god thts not at all possible with 500 plan.
he getting 2.33MBps/sec as download speed he surely is lying......


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Jan 23, 2006)

In BSNL DATAONE portal there are some options like *Video Streaming for test......... Streaming Video on Demand Service..............bod test *etc. Can u tell me what r these services in detail


----------



## janitha (Jan 23, 2006)

tanmoy_rajguru2005 said:
			
		

> In BSNL DATAONE portal there are some options like *Video Streaming for test......... Streaming Video on Demand Service..............bod test *etc. Can u tell me what r these services in detail



There used to be such options there and I also used to wonder what they wre meant for, but those options are missing nowadays!

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## medigit (Jan 23, 2006)

can anyone tell what was the UPGRADATION ??.I mean what was upgraded.Can anyone get the inside story


----------



## janitha (Jan 23, 2006)

medigit said:
			
		

> can anyone tell what was the *UPGRADATION* ??.I mean what was upgraded.Can anyone get the inside story



I dont understand. Pl clarify what you mean.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## medigit (Jan 23, 2006)

In the DATAONE.In site it was said that dataone service will be affected on 22nd Jan due to some upogradation.My dataone was down yesterday .So what was the upgradation done..


----------



## medigit (Jan 23, 2006)

i have 2 accounts .One mine and the other is of my friend .Now i want to use the two acoounts simultaneously using virtual Pc or VMware.Can anyone explain how to setup theconnections.I want to use a account in Win Xp and the other account in Virtual Pc.Is it possible .. My config is

INTEL 865 GBF 
P 4 2.4Ghz
Dlink LAN CARD
UTSTAR modem
768 Ram DDR
Home 500 Plan for DATAONE.


----------



## janitha (Jan 23, 2006)

medigit said:
			
		

> In the DATAONE.In site it was said that dataone service will be affected on 22nd Jan due to some upogradation.My dataone was down yesterday .So what was the upgradation done..



I was not aware of it and that is why I asked.
But here at Kollam there has been no problem for the last so many days. But who knows when........!

 V.Prem Kumar


----------



## medigit (Jan 23, 2006)

what about the second question .Using 2 accounts at the same time..


----------



## janitha (Jan 24, 2006)

*Dataone - Cheating in billing?*

It was about three months back that I got my Dataone 250 Home Plan. I use it mostly for surfing, forums, very little downloads etc. and hence never exeed the 0.4 GB limit. i had paid the modem outright purchase price of Rs.1200 in advance and Rs.500 installation charge was paid with the first bill.

The problem is that every month I am charged in the bill Rs.166.67 as "ARDR instalment". When I enquird at the BSNL office, I am getting different answers. One of them told that the cost of modem is 2500 and the balance amount is relized in instalments which is definitely not correct. Another senior officer told that I had not applied for STD which is required for the BB and the deposit for the same is recouped in instalments, which is also not pertinent. 

Above all, none of them knows what exactly is meant by the "ARDR instalment".

Will any of you explain? 

with regards,

V.prem Kumar


----------



## It_is_Andrew (Jan 25, 2006)

medigit said:
			
		

> In the DATAONE.In site it was said that dataone service will be affected on 22nd Jan due to some upogradation.My dataone was down yesterday .So what was the upgradation done..



yea its down for me from yesterday night not ok till now 
listening to old modem symphony after few months....


----------



## go4saket (Jan 25, 2006)

I had been reqularly checking my bandwidth from the dataone official website. Last month whenever I checked the bandwidth, it used to show the details of all sessions proir to the present session, no matter even if the last session ended ten minutes back. From this month onwards I marked that the details of the current date wasn't displayed and today I marked that the details of the last two days are not being displayed. This means that if i want to check the details of today, I have to wait for another two days to check it out.

Is this just happening with me or with everyone. If this continues, how can we check at the end of the month how much bandwidth is left which can be used to download some stuff.

I hope I am able to make myself clear...


----------



## janitha (Jan 25, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> I had been reqularly checking my bandwidth from the dataone official website. Last month whenever I checked the bandwidth, it used to show the details of all sessions proir to the present session, no matter even if the last session ended ten minutes back. From this month onwards I marked that the details of the current date wasn't displayed and today I marked that the details of the last two days are not being displayed. This means that if i want to check the details of today, I have to wait for another two days to check it out.
> 
> Is this just happening with me or with everyone. If this continues, how can we check at the end of the month how much bandwidth is left which can be used to download some stuff.
> 
> I hope I am able to make myself clear...



Yes, you are of course very clear and all these are correct in my case also. Now I am also getting 2 days old details while previously  I used to get those of the previous session.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 25, 2006)

here the usage display lag has gone to 4 days , wtf , on 25th of this month only the first record of the 21st date was visible . This is not fair. and its getting worse day by day .


----------



## elumalai (Jan 26, 2006)

*for me too..!!*



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> here the usage display lag has gone to 4 days , wtf , on 25th of this month only the first record of the 21st date was visible . This is not fair. and its getting worse day by day .



The same thing is happening for me too...the details get updates only after a couple of days.


----------



## janitha (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Dataone - Cheating in billing?*

Please help, any of you!


----------



## go4saket (Jan 26, 2006)

This is what sucks about BSNL. Is there some kind of a forum of BSNL where we can put in out complains or clearify our doubts. Dont tell me to contact in the BSNL office as the staff out there are the dumbest I have come accross...


----------



## chesss (Jan 26, 2006)

A modem for 1200 sounds too cheap to me. Try searching for other similar modems cost at computers.ebay.in to get an idea of prevailing costs.


----------



## janitha (Jan 26, 2006)

chesss said:
			
		

> A modem for 1200 sounds too cheap to me. Try searching for other similar modems cost at computers.ebay.in to get an idea of prevailing costs.



In fact that is the price at which everybody buys the modem/router from BSNL. It is also the price shown in their advertisements and in their website.

But the basic question is why they are charging Rs. 166.67 as "ARDR instalment" and whether everybody is charged like that.

An what is this ARDR?

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## foreveranuj (Jan 26, 2006)

Personally, I have very lil faith and respect for any Goverernment Enterprise(BSNL, Railways, Traffic Police etc.)

Not that SIFY is too good either, but ive had no reason to regret in the last 3years that ive been a customer of Sify.

Prolly, someone who gets the same charge can help you, Janitha.

Regards.
Anuj
*foreveranuj.tripod.com


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 26, 2006)

@ janitha,
Use this thread for all your Dataone related posts/queries. I am merging this thread here, next time around I will close the other threads. 

@ foreveranuj,
Plz don't not use any links in your posts. Next time around I will edit it. 

_Merged_


----------



## janitha (Jan 26, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> @ janitha,
> Use this thread for all your Dataone related posts/queries. I am merging this thread here, next time around I will close the other threads.
> 
> @ foreveranuj,
> ...



Sorry, it was by mistake that i happened to post as a new thread.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 26, 2006)

@Janitha:
What is "Janitha"?does it means something related to birth! or geneology


----------



## janitha (Jan 26, 2006)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> @Janitha:
> What is "Janitha"?does it means something related to birth! or geneology



No. Does a name necessarily have a meaning?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 27, 2006)

Plz do these conversations thru PMs not here.


----------



## pop143 (Jan 29, 2006)

*got a doubt*

hi guys...

for 2am-8am...free surfing hours....we should switch on the internet extacly after 2 am and switch off before 8am..????

is there anything like that...or else like 1.50 am..to 8.10 am....can i do..??

so that for that 20 min only i am billed...?? am i right..??

plz tell me..

-pop


----------



## go4saket (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes, you will be billed for 20 Minutes only...


----------



## nix (Jan 29, 2006)

i thinking of getting BSNL dataone. will they give me a router? coz my ISP right now doesnt. that way i can configure it according to my needs.


----------



## janitha (Jan 29, 2006)

nix said:
			
		

> i thinking of getting BSNL dataone. will they give me a router? coz my ISP right now doesnt. that way i can configure it according to my needs.



Either way you can. Only that if you buy modem/router youself, you wont get support/guarantee from BSNL.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Jan 29, 2006)

can anyone can tell me ,how to configure to use remote desktop on dataone.as i connects to the client computer,it shows the window asking to log-off the administrator.while logging off the client computer gets disconnected.is there any-other method ?


----------



## pop143 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Time..???*

hi friends...my clock may be slow or fast...by a few minutes...!!

how can i know the exact time..on which bsnl works..??? 

is it the IST..???? ...how can i find it out...is it specific o my region/area.??

plz help me guys..!

-pop


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 30, 2006)

I wanted to ask, how can we know which service a user has registered for by knowing his account pass, & user? Service includes which package he has taken.
I looked in Shaplus but it only shows 256Kbps. Now that can be for many packages.


----------



## nix (Jan 31, 2006)

which modem/router does BSNL give? is it the same for all? is it good?


----------



## janitha (Jan 31, 2006)

nix said:
			
		

> which modem/router does BSNL give? is it the same for all? is it good?




As per their website, only the basic type is given now. It costs Rs.1200/- and has one USB and one Ethernet ports.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## pop143 (Jan 31, 2006)

*time.??????????*

hi friends...my clock may be slow or fast...by a few minutes...!! 

how can i know the exact time..on which bsnl works..??? 

is it the IST..???? ...how can i find it out...is it specific of my region/area.?? 

plz help me guys..! 

-pop


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 31, 2006)

lol I dont bother abt  the time/clock of the BSNL servers, I just start my torrents at 2 am sharp (my watch time ) it works out to be 1:55 am BSNL server time. But it's good in a  way that i will be leeching at 100mb/hr by the time it's 2 am with the BSNL servers  
So daily I start at 1:55 and disconenct at 7:57-58 am. 

You can see check the time, but connecting once and then checking up with the logs in the BSNL site or using shaplus.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey guys.
Now I also joined the broadband users club and without spending a penny.
How?
Well , today I got a call from BSNL and they told me to try their Dataone for two months absolutely free of cost.
I jumped up to the occasion and got it.
Now , the external ADSL modem is installed and I m enjoying the Broadband free of cost.
Isnt that gr8.
I m loving it, couldnt ask for more.
Can anyone tell me what will be the cost of this modem if I wanted to purchase it from market , in case I decided to keep it after trial .


----------



## nix (Jan 31, 2006)

can anyone tell me if the Rs 1200 modem has port forwarding facility? is the Rs. 1200 modem a huawei modem? if yes, i would like to know the model number too. is it one of these:

    * SMARTAX-MT-800
    * SmartAX-MT882
port forwarding is really something that i want. if it doent have portforwarding, which other brand is good?


----------



## Techie_Geek (Feb 1, 2006)

nix said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me if the Rs 1200 modem has port forwarding facility? is the Rs. 1200 modem a huawei modem? if yes, i would like to know the model number too. is it one of these:
> 
> * SMARTAX-MT-800
> * SmartAX-MT882
> port forwarding is really something that i want. if it doent have portforwarding, which other brand is good?



Yeah Huawei SmartAX-MT882


----------



## Techie_Geek (Feb 1, 2006)

*Can anyone enlighten me ?????*

I have taken the free BB offer from BSNL and is currently enjoying 2 months of free Broadband usage, now that my permissible limit is 400MB I always check it regularly.Now that there has been some unneccessary spikes in usage about 30-40MB and I changed the password immediately,

On the 29th I was outside home till 11pm and on the 30th when I checked it shows there has been a 190MB download on 29th from 9pm-2am

I was so shocked with this !!!!!!!! Man now I have to pay for the whole lot @1.4 rupee per Mb accounting to about Rs 280 whereas I haven't accessed the net then.

Man is this the service level of BSNL ????????

What to do now ?????

Help me guys,please


----------



## desertwind (Feb 1, 2006)

Complain it to the officials quoting the time. They may be able to track the telephone no which the account has been accessed.


----------



## mohit (Feb 1, 2006)

yrana2002 said:
			
		

> I wanted to ask, how can we know which service a user has registered for by knowing his account pass, & user? Service includes which package he has taken.
> I looked in Shaplus but it only shows 256Kbps. Now that can be for many packages.



go to www.dataone.in and log in the a/c admin site. now click on 'USER INFO" tab on your left. it will show the details of the plan taken and date of creation.


----------



## yrana2002 (Feb 1, 2006)

mohit said:
			
		

> go to www.dataone.in and log in the a/c admin site. now click on 'USER INFO" tab on your left. it will show the details of the plan taken and date of creation.



Well, i did check in there, but the only thing it shows is "Postpaid". Now, there can be a lot of references with that. How do i know which plan is it? I know its got 256kbps by information from Shaplus.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Feb 3, 2006)

i seem to have a strange prob

i return from coll after 6p.m

but when i checked the portal
it showed usage all day
its pathetic for me
50mb before even switchin the comp

is it like the portal can be wrong,
i dont think someone is hackin, as i change my password everday

or is it a case faults in the exchange
in tht case whom do i contact, coz the exchange is clueless tooo

do reply quickly


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 3, 2006)

@Techie_Geek, can u tell me how we can check that how much MB we have already used?? I mean which site and on which link/tab option etc.
I think I should also check my account for usage.
So please tell.


----------



## mohit (Feb 3, 2006)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> i seem to have a strange prob
> 
> i return from coll after 6p.m
> 
> ...



dont worry dude .. me and a couple of my frnds also faced this prob 2 mnths back .. there was a prob wid the bsnl server and it showed logs of usage around 5.5 hours behind. jst give a letter to the concerned authorities in ur area and keep a stamped copy for urself. so this will make u safe frm extra billing as u would have already informed them about the prob,


----------



## mohit (Feb 3, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> @Techie_Geek, can u tell me how we can check that how much MB we have already used?? I mean which site and on which link/tab option etc.
> I think I should also check my account for usage.
> So please tell.



goto www.shaplus.com/dataone and download the s/w frm there to chk ur usage.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Feb 3, 2006)

mohit said:
			
		

> vijay_7287 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont think its a case of logs arrivin off time
as the time i really use is shown correctly
so there is a log which is shown when i am not usin or someone else is usin on my a/c

any further ideas folks


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 3, 2006)

thanx mohit but I was thinking is it safe to give our passwords to such third party softwares ???


----------



## yrana2002 (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh yes, it is. Just configure Shaplus from Windows Firewall or any other firewall so that it connects to only the Bsnl site and not to anything else. 
Search this thread 4-6 pages back to see how to do it.


----------



## go4saket (Feb 4, 2006)

How do we configure shaplus with ZoneAlarm. What are the options we need to set for it so that it connects just with the BSNL server and nothing else?


----------



## adi87 (Feb 4, 2006)

*DATA ONE -?????Who used my account?????-*

DATA ONE has got me into serious trouble.......... I just got an account 2 days back.Also the password was provided.But when i checked my account use it showed that i alreadily had downloaded 1.61GB of software ( which i did not). ANd my plan was of 400MB ( 256 kbps free for 2 months.)So as per their rules will i have to pay 1.4 Rs. for (1.61X1024)-400 MB..((((which will drain my pocket.))))???? If i havent used i.e the account wasnt accessed from my telephone , would I be still charged?????? Please tell as i may have to file a complaint at the office


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes Unfortunately Someone has used up ur account
And hence u will be charged
as the telephone no. does not matter


----------



## adi87 (Feb 5, 2006)

But this s***t implies that anyone can access anyone's account if they know the user name and the password.....adn the account bearer only will be charged.......&^#%(%$(# *
Is this the height of stupidity by BSNL ??????


----------



## go4saket (Feb 5, 2006)

What can BSNL do about it... Cant you check anyone's email account if you know their username and password. A password is assigned to for for the basic reason that you can keep your account confined to yourself. So keep changing your password.

One thing what BSNL can do is assign the username and password to a particular phone number and do something that that username cannot be accessed by anyother phone number, but then this also has its one merits and demerits...


----------



## adi87 (Feb 5, 2006)

I was refering to the stupidity of not assigning account unique to a phone no.
As i think taht SIFY has done -------
the account is unique to the LAN Card.!!!!!


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 5, 2006)

U better change ur password ( if u hab not already ) to restrict further problems


----------



## AnilShenoy (Feb 5, 2006)

Can I get DataOne connection for my telephone connection, which is under SULABH PLAN ?

Please help asap.

thanks


----------



## desertwind (Feb 5, 2006)

Yes, the telephone plans doesn't matter.


----------



## janitha (Feb 5, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> What can BSNL do about it... Cant you check anyone's email account if you know their username and password. A password is assigned to for for the basic reason that you can keep your account confined to yourself. So keep changing your password.
> 
> *One thing what BSNL can do is assign the username and password to a particular phone number and do something that that username cannot be accessed by anyother phone number,* but then this also has its one merits and demerits...



This is exactly what the BSNL engineer told me, ie. nobody can access my account and the username and password are set in the modem. (may be in the firmware) Anyway if I change my password, then I can't login and have to take the modem to their office. I check my usage often and *so far* it has not been more than expected.

BTW I am repeating a question ((never answered) hoping that I am not violating rules. Why I am charged Rs.166/- every month as ARDR instalment for BB? Any of you being charged like that?

V.prem Kumar


----------



## desertwind (Feb 5, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> go4saket said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Negative. I always change my username/password in my modem twice a day. (I'm using two accounts with one modem).


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 5, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> go4saket said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man I only hope u were right
But you are not
Since Bsnl uses ADSL
usernames and passwords can be used anywhere
Suppose you have a 256 kbps connection on ur telephone 
but u can still can use a 512 kbps connection

Tough luck


----------



## AnilShenoy (Feb 5, 2006)

desertwind said:
			
		

> Yes, the telephone plans doesn't matter.



Thank you

but problem is - it is not possible get dataone through coin booth connection (my friend has tried that). so I wanted to know whether it is possible to get through sulabh plan. thankz


----------



## desertwind (Feb 5, 2006)

You'll get even on a coin box phone.

Your friend tried on a BB enabled coin box phone ?


----------



## janitha (Feb 5, 2006)

[/quote]Man I only hope u were right
But you are not
Since Bsnl uses ADSL
usernames and passwords can be used anywhere
Suppose you have a 256 kbps connection on ur telephone 
but u can still can use a 512 kbps connection

Tough luck[/quote]

Most probably you are correct but in our place things seem different. Eg., everywhere people seem to have always on connection but we have to dial up and wait for it to get connected to BB. Of course, there is no irritating tones like in the good old Dial Up.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## kato (Feb 6, 2006)

Dude the password and username can be chenged in ur modem its very easy just  type 192.168.1.1 type admin for username and password both and then go to WAN settings there u can see ur username and password of dataone just change it there. But remember not to fiddle with other settings too much or u might screw up (i did some fiddling after Qwertymaniac told me how to do it but luckily nothing went wrong) but DONT FIDDLE WITH ANY OTHER SETTINGS


----------



## janitha (Feb 6, 2006)

kato said:
			
		

> Dude the password and username can be chenged in ur modem its very easy just  type 192.168.1.1 type admin for username and password both and then go to WAN settings there u can see ur username and password of dataone just change it there. But remember not to fiddle with other settings too much or u might screw up (i did some fiddling after Qwertymaniac told me how to do it but luckily nothing went wrong) but DONT FIDDLE WITH ANY OTHER SETTINGS




Lot of thanks for the info.
The stupid BSNL engineers are reluctant to tell us such things even if they know.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## AnilShenoy (Feb 6, 2006)

desertwind said:
			
		

> Yes, the telephone plans doesn't matter.



sorry, my friend says he is able to get DO through coin box now, Don't know what happened few days back.


----------



## softhunterdevil (Feb 6, 2006)

*Multiple Log-in IDs*

When I had applied for BSNL Broad Band service, I got two IDs to log in,
One on Phone and One through letter...
To my surprise both worked and when I went to the BSNL Office they told me just to ignore one ID.
How can BSNL be such an idiot...???


----------



## desertwind (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Multiple Log-in IDs*



			
				softhunterdevil said:
			
		

> How can BSNL be such an idiot...???



BSNL is supposed to...

Sarkaari Log.


----------



## hermit (Feb 7, 2006)

saurav_cheeta Bsnl is hosting this on Chinees server As *HUAWEI* is taking care of dateone billing , modems .


----------



## saiaspire (Feb 7, 2006)

*One Doubt*

I am on plan 250, 400mb per month.
Will i be charged if use 200mb in less than 15 days or not?


----------



## naveenchandran (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: One Doubt*



			
				saiaspire said:
			
		

> I am on plan 250, 400mb per month.
> Will i be charged if use 200mb in less than 15 days or not?



NO


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi, I don't know whether this has been discussed before. I had plan 250 and I had recently applied for plan 500. How to know that this has been activated?

Secondly if I had applied on the 4th of this month for the same, will I be charged for the usage upto the 3rd for plan 250 as well?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## harsh bajpai (Feb 7, 2006)

adi87 said:
			
		

> But this s***t implies that anyone can access anyone's account if they know the user name and the password.....adn the account bearer only will be charged.......&^#%(%$(# *
> Is this the height of stupidity by BSNL ??????



Look at the bright side..you can use someone else's p/w, for higher speeds and he/she will be billed  

just kidding dude...  

or am i?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 8, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> Hi, I don't know whether this has been discussed before. I had plan 250 and I had recently applied for plan 500. How to know that this has been activated?
> 
> Secondly if I had applied on the 4th of this month for the same, will I be charged for the usage upto the 3rd for plan 250 as well?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



The right-most column of my service records says "Traffic(KB)(excluding night unlimited[For HOME 500/1000/1800/3300 plan only])" which was not shown previously when I was using plan 250.

Does this mean that the Home plan 500 has been activated?

Please reply soon.


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes Coz Night Unlimited is available from plan 500 upwards. You are in luck


----------



## softhunterdevil (Feb 9, 2006)

*Particular ID and Password ???*

*Hey! I support deserwind:*



			
				desertwind said:
			
		

> janitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey , *I and my friend always exchange our ids * in case of any need, for example, if my download limit is full or the other way.
And also I have another friend who doesnot use her id much , so we often use her id also...but with her concern only...everytime everything works smoothly...no problem regarding id and password...and *there is nothing that user id and password are set in modem*, *u r free to change your password as much as *possible and *you can change your id by requesting to BSNL *and for that *you dont need to bring your modem to them...*


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 9, 2006)

Guys, how is the speed today? 

I is very slow and I check it by downloading something, it hardly crosses 18-20kBps.


----------



## janitha (Feb 9, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Guys, how is the speed today?
> 
> I is very slow and I check it by downloading something, it hardly crosses 18-20kBps.


Very slow since yesterday.
Even the forum page doesn't open at times!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 9, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> drgrudge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I am getting around 31kBPS in Download Accelerator. Seems there is some problem in your locality.


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 10, 2006)

*related to dataone login*

i have got dataone but have to connect to it everytime i log on on my compu.   how to make it permanently on broadband.


----------



## desertwind (Feb 10, 2006)

If you have some basic knowledge on Networking, refer to the following thread. That one is for gnu/Linux, But can be done on Windows too.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35004


----------



## janitha (Feb 10, 2006)

desertwind said:
			
		

> If you have some basic knowledge on Networking, refer to the following thread. That one is for gnu/Linux, But can be done on Windows too.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35004



If somebody gives the specific procedure for Win XP, it will be useful to many.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## yrana2002 (Feb 10, 2006)

Have you been using *Pure Bridged* or *PPPoE?* (No idea)? 
Do you use a username & password to dial in everytime?
If yes, then reply or if this also doesnt give you the assurity,

1. Type 192.168.1.1  in address bar of your browser.

2. Type *admin* in both username & password(default)

3. In the page that opens, scroll down to the table heading as "*Wan Channel*" and see *WAN type* in the first entry there, which will be your type of connection.


----------



## go4saket (Feb 10, 2006)

Mine is also great! Not less than 30 KBPS...


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 10, 2006)

yrana2002 said:
			
		

> Have you been using *Pure Bridged* or *PPPoE?* (No idea)?
> Do you use a username & password to dial in everytime?
> If yes, then reply or if this also doesnt give you the assurity,
> 
> ...



well i have saved my username and password so dont exactly type it and WAN type is Pure Bridged.  so show the light. am using XP home.


----------



## desertwind (Feb 10, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> If somebody gives the specific procedure for Win XP, it will be useful to many.
> 
> V.Prem Kumar



1. On Network Connection, Right Click your LAN Connection, Click Properties
2. Select Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) and Click Properties
3. Enter the following values



> IP: 192.168.1.2
> Subnet: 255.255.255.0
> Gateway: 192.168.1.1
> Primary DNS: 61.1.96.69
> Sec. DNS: 61.1.96.71



Save and Exit. Follow the router configuration from the above link.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 10, 2006)

No problems this morning. 560mb downloaded 
Still So much to download, but so little time!


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 10, 2006)

thanx desert wind   now tell me few more things.    how to change the user account of dataone? i have got two.    and is it account specific or computer specific.   will my account which is permanent on my compu be used on another by the usual way?


----------



## yrana2002 (Feb 10, 2006)

> thanx desert wind now tell me few more things. how to change the user account of dataone? i have got two. and is it account specific or computer specific. will my account which is permanent on my compu be used on another by the usual way?



It is account specific. As long as you have the modem and the IP configured, you can use it anywhere in any computer( dont know whether that's a flaw or not) as your account could be used by somebody else if they know your account details.   

To change user account, 
1. Type 192.168.1.1 in address bar of browser

2. Type admin in both username & password(default) 

3. Click on *Wan Settings* in the left portion of the page that opens

4. Select *PPP* in WAN type and then enter the usename and password in the appropriate fields.

5. Click on *Apply* and "Save and reboot" in the next page.

This will open a page "*Restarting modem...*" and during this time, the modem will get restarted on its own and when the led for the link comes on, you are ready to use it.

PS: For all your dataone queries, you can have a look at this thread:
Dataone


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 10, 2006)

yrana2002 said:
			
		

> > thanx desert wind now tell me few more things. how to change the user account of dataone? i have got two. and is it account specific or computer specific. will my account which is permanent on my compu be used on another by the usual way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





i am posting here coz it was quite crowded in that link.   and what i was asking is that i have configured my account on my compu as permanent online. now my ques is that can i use this account from some other computer by usual way meaning by typing username and password?
hope u have understood the ques.


----------



## desertwind (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes. You can.

And again, pls post all dataone related queries in the sticky only.

Reporting...


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 11, 2006)

after switching to my permanently online mode i find that neither yahoo launch cast nor itunes is able to connect. all other websites are coming up nicely. yahoo launchcast was working properly before this. what cld be the prob.  else tell me the way to revert back. i miss my radio a lot!!!!!!!


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 11, 2006)

mine spd is also nice( 250 plan)  coming 30kbps with accelerator but suprisingly coming 35-40 with opera?  grt isnt it. opera beating download accelerator.    but i dont understant how u ppl download so many things with p2p. in limewire i hardly get 1-2 kbps?


----------



## go4saket (Feb 11, 2006)

shashanktyagi1 said:
			
		

> mine spd is also nice( 250 plan)  coming 30kbps with accelerator but suprisingly coming 35-40 with opera?  grt isnt it. opera beating download accelerator.    but i dont understant how u ppl download so many things with p2p. in limewire i hardly get 1-2 kbps?



How is that possible? Check the connection type of seeder of the file. I guess you are downloading it from someone who is on a modem connection. Moreover, the more the number of seeders, the better the speed you get.

I dont remember getting a speed of anything below 27 KBPS in limewire...


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 11, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> shashanktyagi1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well the connection type was never less than TI and the no of seeders were around 50 then i got maximum of 5 kbps for the whole half minute.  i am jealouys if u get 27 kbps


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 11, 2006)

shashanktyagi1 said:
			
		

> after switching to my permanently online mode i find that neither yahoo launch cast nor itunes is able to connect. all other websites are coming up nicely. yahoo launchcast was working properly before this. what cld be the prob.  else tell me the way to revert back. i miss my radio a lot!!!!!!!




please help me in this    desert wind where have u gone.


----------



## desertwind (Feb 11, 2006)

shashanktyagi1 said:
			
		

> shashanktyagi1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm clueless. I am not using Windows, so i don't know what these programs are for, and how do they connect. If a browser can open websites without problem, ther your connection is ok. BTW, do these programs use some special port to connect to internet ? There's a fair good chance that these ports are under NAT on the router. Also check your firewall settings, if you use any.


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 11, 2006)

desertwind said:
			
		

> shashanktyagi1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



donno anything abt the ports but there is no firewall prob.  only windows firewall which hasnt informed anything abt blocking( and it wont block msn anyway).  anyone who uses windows pls tell. yahoo launchcast is radio within yahoo messenger.    if nothing else tell me a way to revert back


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 12, 2006)

*confusion in dataone*

i have gone into permanent online mode in bsnl through some help from desertwind.  now my launch cast of yahoo messenger and itunes and the internet frm media player r not able to connect. other sites working well. no fire wall prob. so what could it be?  if u cant tell the prob then tell a way to go back to enter username and password mode. its very frustating without radio.


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 12, 2006)

mods plz dont lock this thread.  the sticky in general is useless. i have posted my prob since 3 days and has not been answered yet. so i am writing here.


----------



## desertwind (Feb 13, 2006)

ok, do the following.

1. Open up your browser and goto 192.168.1.1
2. use admin/admin as username/password
3. Under the "Advanced" from the left Pane, click on Virtual Server
4. Enter the values as follows


```
Status: Enabled
Name: Yahoo! Launchcast
Private IP: 192.168.1.2
Private Port: 1775
Public Port : 1775
Schedule: Always
```

5. Click on Apply and when ask for Reboot, Press Yes.

I'm not sure whether this works. I've never used this launchcast thingy. Anyway it's worth a try.

Based on information i got Here

Edit: Please Backup your router configuration before you make any changes. You can always restore it if anything goes wrong.

For backup, Goto Tools>System Settings, and Click Save.


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 13, 2006)

dosent seem to work. but anyway thanx for finding.    anyone else got anything. else tell the way to go back to normal. that u can tell desrtwind.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 13, 2006)

shashanktyagi1 said:
			
		

> mods plz dont lock this thread.  the sticky in general is useless. i have posted my prob since 3 days and has not been answered yet. so i am writing here.


Hmm.. this is not a paid support forum. We are doing a favour for you. So if I find you posting a new thread, then the thread will be deleted and you will get a warning badge. I thought of closing the thread, since you are a new, I am merging with the sticky. Make sure you read the new updated rules before posting. 


_Thread Merged_


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 13, 2006)

got my problem at last but not the solution. all the things not opening r based on IE. no sites are opening on IE. so is there a config prob with IE or what. atleast now help me.
opera is running fine


----------



## desertwind (Feb 13, 2006)

shashanktyagi1 said:
			
		

> dosent seem to work. but anyway thanx for finding.    anyone else got anything. else tell the way to go back to normal. that u can tell desrtwind.



If you have backed up the router data before changing anyting, you can always restore the data. Or you can restore the Factory Settings. But always back up your current data before doing anyof these

After that, change your Network TCP/IP Settings to "Obtain IP Automatically".



			
				shashanktyagi1 said:
			
		

> got my problem at last but not the solution. all the things not opening r based on IE. no sites are opening on IE. so is there a config prob with IE or what. atleast now help me.
> opera is running fine



Then it must be a firewall problem. Check your firewall config.


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 14, 2006)

desertwind said:
			
		

> shashanktyagi1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got only windows firewall installed. chkd it but cant find way around.  switched it off but still no improvement.  can u help with the firewall thing. its acting like grt wall of china for me.


----------



## desertwind (Feb 14, 2006)

I dont use windows, So i can't help you in that issue. There are several WIndows techies round here, so they will be helping you soon.


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 15, 2006)

well waiting for some windows geek to come. anyone hear me?


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 17, 2006)

it has been three days. is anyone hearing my plea.  one half of my net is not working someone help.   no radio no windows medis sites no IE(well dont care much abt last one) help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## go4saket (Feb 17, 2006)

I have teo phone lines and only one of them is BB enabled, i.e. I have a BB connection on one line. Is it possible to connect to the other line and use my username and password to connect. Will it accept BB in the other line which actually is not a BB enabled line.


----------



## janitha (Feb 17, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> I have teo phone lines and only one of them is BB enabled, i.e. I have a BB connection on one line. Is it possible to connect to the other line and use my username and password to connect. Will it accept BB in the other line which actually is not a BB enabled line.



*No*

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 19, 2006)

well some progress.   have added IE into exception list of windows firewall but still no effect. it worked for quake 3 but not working in this case.


----------



## yrana2002 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey guys, dont know whether others have experienced it, but my connection was almost down from 2 days, with sites hardly opening after 2-3 minutes.

However, now i've discovered that Shaplus is since then showing my usage records inclusive of the plan applied.

For eg:, instead of the *Speed 256kbps* column entry, it now displays:
*Home Plan -500 Speed 256kbps*

However, this wasnt implemented in my other account. 

Waiting for responses from other users.
*Savvy!*


----------



## desertwind (Feb 19, 2006)

Ya, there was problems for last two days. It connects and is dead after some 15-20 minutes. have to switch off/on the modem to get it back to work. And frequent disconnection too. It disconnects whenever an incoming/outgoing call is made on the phone.

When asked at the exchange, they told me that there are some technical probs with the exchange and they are trying to rectify that (for last 3 months!!!).

After a lot of frustration, I switched off the router packed it up and took my Good old Dax External dialup modem, and used it till today noon.

The problems seems to be solved somewhat now.

The disconnection while incoming/outgoing call was not solved, and it was there since i got my connection. Hmmm.. This is clearly against their claim



> Can I use both phone and ADSL together?
> Yes. ADSL uses a different set of frequencies and does not interfere with telephone conversation. Conversely, making a phone call while accessing the Internet does not affect the speed of the ADSL connection.


----------



## dreams (Feb 19, 2006)

I want to get cleared in choosin a Modem which BSNL Provides..

In the App Form thr are 4 Modems Specified..

Type I, Type II, Type III, Type IV.. i need to knw which one to choose.. money is not a problem.. and need to knw wats the difference..


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 19, 2006)

Can anyone please tell me whats the official data limit for 500 plan of BSNL. Are they giving 1GB(1024 MB) or 1000MB?


----------



## kato (Feb 19, 2006)

Its 1024 MB i guess if u look in their Bill u see 1024 MB as the limit or free download


----------



## desertwind (Feb 19, 2006)

@dreams: Already answered in this thread. Anyway goto *www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm for a comparison.

@hpotter: It's 1024 MB. ie 1 GB


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Feb 19, 2006)

hey guys I think, I have joined very late.
My BB connection will be installed tomorrow. My query is that yesterday when I went to the exchange & deposited 500/- as SD for modem, the executive told me, that in the TWO MONTH Trial offer (which i have opted), you can Dl / Ul only 400 MB. If you exceed this limit, u'll be charged accordingly. But my friend says that two moths surfing, downloading, uploading, eveything is free. NO installation charges also. Even the modem if u wish to keep, pay the difference amount after two moths. I'm very confused. Can any one clarify/ rectrify this statement.


----------



## go4saket (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes, installation is free but d/l and u/l is limited to 400 MB and anything above it will be charged to you.


----------



## janitha (Feb 19, 2006)

Mangal Pandey said:
			
		

> hey guys I think, I have joined very late.
> My BB connection will be installed tomorrow. My query is that yesterday when I went to the exchange & deposited 500/- as SD for modem, the executive told me, that in the TWO MONTH Trial offer (which i have opted), you can Dl / Ul only 400 MB. If you exceed this limit, u'll be charged accordingly. But my friend says that two moths surfing, downloading, uploading, eveything is free. NO installation charges also. Even the modem if u wish to keep, pay the difference amount after two moths. I'm very confused. Can any one clarify/ rectrify this statement.



Yes, you will be charged @ Rs.1.40/MB after the first 400 MB, like anybody else using the same plan.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## AnilShenoy (Feb 20, 2006)

At what figures does 400 MB limit will be crossed ?

Total Recieve volume = 0.390 GB

or 

Total Recieve volume = 0.4 GB ??


----------



## janitha (Feb 20, 2006)

AnilShenoy said:
			
		

> At what figures does 400 MB limit will be crossed ?
> 
> Total Recieve volume = 0.390 GB
> 
> ...


Total of received and sent.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 20, 2006)

What happens when we get the connection now? Will I get 1gb till feb 28th or will I have to pay for whatever I use till the month end?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 20, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> What happens when we get the connection now? Will I get 1gb till feb 28th or will I have to pay for whatever I use till the month end?



U get the MB's according to the reamining days of the month calculated on the no. of days left in the month.they are calculated from the day ur new connection gets actiavted.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 20, 2006)

So when I get the connection activated on 15th of any month, I get 512mb for 15 days?


----------



## naveenchandran (Feb 20, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> So when I get the connection activated on 15th of any month, I get 512mb for 15 days?



Yes!   

@drgrudge

The people at BSNL are Idiots..

I got connection initailly at 10th last year.[Don't remember the month]
I was billed! I have not even crossed 1GB. 

They told me since I got connection on 10th only around 700~800MB will be available and charged for the excess usage.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 20, 2006)

Hmm.. today my friend got his connection, so I am asking for him. 

That BSNL guy said that we will be billed for every mb that we use. For they are cheating us by billing rs.500 for the month we have the connection activated (even if it's 29th of that month). 


Plz tell clearly , I am confused now.


----------



## janitha (Feb 20, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Hmm.. today my friend got his connection, so I am asking for him.
> 
> That BSNL guy said that we will be billed for every mb that we use. For they are cheating us by billing rs.500 for the month we have the connection activated (even if it's 29th of that month).
> 
> ...



Yes, it was how they charged me for the first month. But dont know how it is as per their tariff stipulations.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 21, 2006)

> Yes, it was how they charged me for the first month.


How were you charged? Every mb you transfered was billed?


----------



## janitha (Feb 21, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> > Yes, it was how they charged me for the first month.
> 
> 
> How were you charged? Every mb you transfered was billed?



Yes but being not a heavy user, the usage and hence the billed amount was not much. BTW I am in the 250 plan and almost never  exeed the 0.4 limit. Just surfing and occasional downloads.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## go4saket (Feb 23, 2006)

Is there any way of sending Fax through Broadband connection, thereby bypassing the extra phone bill for sending fax directly.


----------



## zuala77 (Feb 24, 2006)

*help data one problem*

HI,i am getting a bsnl dataone broadband business 1200 256kbps,i would like to know the total cost involved including the modems rental,in their site it is written that 1200 monthly and 100 for modem rental and security deposit for one months rental plus 500 secu deposit for modem...but some people are saying much more please help?What will be the total cost when i go to their office for payment for business 1200 256 plus modem rental


----------



## go4saket (Feb 24, 2006)

I dont think you have to pay anything when to go for the connection. Atleast I didnt had to. All the charges will reflect in your first bill that you receive after your connection.

As for the charges, incase if you go for the modem outright purchase, you will be charges Rs.1200 for it and no security deposit. Incase if you go for monthly rental scheme, you will be charges Rs.500 towards refundable security deposit and Rs.100 every month against modem rent. As you are opting for a Rs.1200 plan, every month you will be charged Rs.1200 towards your Broadband connection charge. I guess they have a free installation scheme going on. In fot, they will charge you Rs.250 towards installation.


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Feb 24, 2006)

Is Dataone really worth it when Netone is so cheap? It's 3 Rs./hour...even if you download music or software for say 2 hours/day the annual cost is only Rs. 2000+ without spending a dime on additional equipment.


----------



## go4saket (Feb 25, 2006)

If speed is not an issue for you, stick to the one you are with, but if you want good speeds, BroadBand is the only answer...


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Feb 26, 2006)

sometimes my download speed shown is 33kBps or even greater (in bitcomet) though for a very short time. But  I m using speed 256 so I cant get speed above 32kBps theoritically. So I wanna know is it BSNL giving me better speed or its my torrent client showing wrong information


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 26, 2006)

BitComet is Cr@p client according to many private torrent sites. It keeps d/ling data that maybe discarded. See how much *useful* data you have d/led in the 6hrs time. 

Always use BitTornado, Azureus or utorrent only.


----------



## Mr.Cool (Feb 26, 2006)

You are talking about bittorrent ???
That works fine na ??
Why all the fuss ??
Anywayz, suggest better torrents for me to d/w entire south indian languages songs.


----------



## go4saket (Feb 26, 2006)

Check the below mentioned link for bittorrent links:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic...41&PHPSESSID=9557772d551579d93f8bf75c1a91797a


----------



## yrana2002 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey, I wanted to know, out of query...

If our BSNL landline is dead, does it affect our broadband connection? Cause my landline was dead, & when i connected to dataone, the modem always used to get reset after every minute. 




			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> BitComet is Cr@p client according to many private torrent sites. It keeps d/ling data that maybe discarded. See how much *useful* data you have d/led in the 6hrs time.
> 
> Always use BitTornado, Azureus or utorrent only.



Just a thought, 
Then why is Bitcomet rated better than all other clients in Download.com & even in ZDnet?


----------



## desertwind (Mar 7, 2006)

My Landline is dead for last 3 days, and my BB works fine.

I've other experiences as well. There were situautions where my BB was also dead (frequent disconnection, complete dead) along with my Landline.

According to BSNL, BB uses different data channels in your telephone line, and has no connection with the channels that your telephone is using. So if the complaint is for channels that are being used by telephone, it won't affect BB. But if the whole telephone line is complaint, BB will be affected too.


----------



## Charley (Mar 8, 2006)

Is the 2-8 am FREE USAGE still applicable??


----------



## ravimevcha (Mar 8, 2006)

*BSNL DataOne Broadband :How to measure Bandwidth Usage*

i have BSNL DataOne internet connection.. they are initially providing 400mb bandwidth but I dont know how to measure bandwidth usage??


----------



## vijay_7287 (Mar 8, 2006)

measure it frm their portal
*10.240.89.199/webLogin.jsp


----------



## ravimevcha (Mar 8, 2006)

it displying message "Sorry, you cannot access portal because your explore is not Cookie-enabled. Please set your exploreCookie-enabled, and access portal again! "

while I already set Accept All Cookie in privacy setting..


----------



## RCuber (Mar 8, 2006)

what firewall do you use? Try turning off the privacy settings and adblocking in your firewall.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Mar 8, 2006)

ravimevcha said:
			
		

> it displying message "Sorry, you cannot access portal because your explore is not Cookie-enabled. Please set your exploreCookie-enabled, and access portal again! "
> 
> while I already set Accept All Cookie in privacy setting..



even i had a similar prob
i turned off Zone Alarm
then there wasnt a prob


----------



## ravimevcha (Mar 8, 2006)

ok..get it..but now 2nd problem... as i get broadband recently they give me username and password.. but this username and password not working for this site..


----------



## RCuber (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey use this tool *www.shaplus.com/dataone/ 

Its a very popular tool.Very simple to use.


----------



## desertwind (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes, why ?


----------



## sujeet2555 (Mar 9, 2006)

i have bsnl dataone 500  plan.i work on internet single user ,single pc at my home.i have taken this plan in june 2005.till they haven't send any bill.but now i have received my bill of 22,000 (jul 05- jan-06).from july to december my account usage is below i gb limit as in the bill.i am not a heavy downloader .i used to surf the internet sometimes,check my mail and installing some updates .but they have charged me about 16,000rs .but i haven't downloaded so much and i couldn't checked my account usage from their login page or dataone bandwidth finder. till now their login page doesn't works.i think my account has been used by some -other person. i also can't change my account password as their login page doesn't work.please tell me what can i do about my heavy bill.


----------



## tweety_bird_bunny (Mar 10, 2006)

*data1 usage cant check....*

whenever i open the data1 usage page on my pc ,,, it doens't open and i get an error that ur explorer is not cookie enabled..plz enable it...
how to do it???
i have winxp sp2,,


----------



## puja399 (Mar 10, 2006)

Try with Opera, it will work. There is a better solution, use Dataone Usage Finder *duf.sourceforge.net/


----------



## RCuber (Mar 10, 2006)

Please do a search before you post. here is a same problem link

read the question by ravimevcha.

and post all your dataone related queries on that thread only.

_Reporting_


----------



## mannu143 (Mar 11, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks bro, really nice software.


----------



## vinaypatel (Mar 11, 2006)

in internet option enable cookies option set it as per ur need


----------



## mannu143 (Mar 12, 2006)

*dataone webmail*

hi
i have just got dataone connection. but in my city bsnl has still not provided mail id, for that asking them is of no use can someone help me and tell how can i make a id myself.

Thanks in advance


----------



## desertwind (Mar 12, 2006)

your question has been answered already. Your dialup id is your email id too. jst add @dataone.in to it.


----------



## mannu143 (Mar 12, 2006)

*reply*

i tried it but it is not working that way


----------



## loo_31 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey guys,

I got dataone connection in jan & yet no telephone bill has come....

& also when I was trying to connect dataone error use to occur  "username or password is/or invalid on domain" I don't know y this happened!!... Then after 5 days my problem was solved automatically.

When i complained at centre i was told we can't do anything either u give application for password change or call ur engineer to solve the problem!!!!


----------



## janitha (Mar 12, 2006)

loo_31 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I got dataone connection in jan & yet no telephone bill has come....
> 
> ...



Do you mean that you are able to use both BB and telephone for 3 months without getting a bill and not paying. BTW it can be paid without a bill and very often I do not get a bill but pay it.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## loo_31 (Mar 14, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> loo_31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK... how?


----------



## janitha (Mar 14, 2006)

loo_31 said:
			
		

> janitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In most of the places, you can get your bill online and take a printout, after registering. Or else, you can go to the Customer Care Centre and ask for a copy. In my place (and in other cities I think), you can go there, enter your telephone no  and have the print out.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 16, 2006)

does anyone has any idea abt the new dataone tarrif to be implemented from 1st April. i heard the rumor that they are going to increase the happy hrs by 2 hrs , means total 8hrs of free download . 
nyone knows anything abt this matter ?


----------



## desertwind (Mar 16, 2006)

Thats seems to be good news. Something good alas'. Can anyone confirm this news ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 16, 2006)

It'll be only too good if it is so.. but they must extend that 2 hours in the morning, and not from 12:00 at night instead... its a pain... the city wants to sleep


----------



## mvishnu (Mar 16, 2006)

i use a compaq nx6130 laprop from hp..

Its got a wifi card and i got a bsnl wifi modemm... But tho the signal stregnth is xcellent, it says ould not omplete cpnnection bcoz it couldnt assign IP add..

PLease help me out... Ive asked many guyz across many forums... they all replied with high, ununderstandable words... Please tell me how to enable wifi...

(In simple, non-comp. lang)

Vishnu


----------



## mannu143 (Mar 16, 2006)

*bill*

can u please tell how can i get bill online.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 16, 2006)

i was hoping that someone knew more stuff regarding his news , any one having a relative or family member in bsnl can try to find out more , coz branch officies get circulars having info abt the next proposed/confirmed tariffs and plans .


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 17, 2006)

@ tarey
if u find a comfirmed news pls let me know


----------



## abhishek_sharma (Mar 18, 2006)

i have one query...
i got my bb connected on jan 28 this yr. [i.e. i used it for the first time]
now i got my bill for jan and feb, and there's no mention of dataone bill.
is it due to the free offer of 2 months tht they offer. i'm not sure if tht offer is valid is effective in my city or not. so i'm a bit confused.

assuming tht since there's no mention of bb bill this time, they are giving me the free offer is it still effective. i'm not sure when does my billing cycle start, is it going to be feb 1 or frm jan 1[since i got connection on jan 28]
if it is feb 1 then the 2 mnth free is offer is still running, rite??


----------



## go4saket (Mar 18, 2006)

Incase if you have upgraded from a Dial Up connection to BB, you will get two months free, otherwise not.

As for the billing cycle, it is always 1st to month end. As you got your connection on 28th, they will charge you for 4 days on pro rata basis.


----------



## MysticHalo (Mar 18, 2006)

Does BSNL deliver speeds above 256 kbps in real time?
Actually , i was planning to get dataone, but since i use the net for gaming, i really need to make sure that i get low pings. So....it data1 performing well in that way???


----------



## desertwind (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes. I get 35 Kbps and above constantly for my 256 kbps connection. And they are providing 2 mbps max.


----------



## naveenpoddar (Mar 19, 2006)

*Cant open DataOne Usage Portal*

Recently i reinstall my win xp. FRom the begining i was unable to open 
bsnl data usage portal (10.240.43.216) . for few i thought i may be server problem. but i after i find that the problem is in my computer.

I try Firefox but it also gave the same result. The gives msg that there is no such domain is present....


----------



## RCuber (Mar 20, 2006)

First of all please post all your dataone related queries here only. 

now comming to the solution. You must have enabled cookie control in your firewall. it also happned to me. i use ZA as my fire wall so i have to dissable the cookie control and adblocking in privacy settings in ZA to logon to the usage portal.That must solve the problem.

Any way _Reporting..._


----------



## janitha (Mar 20, 2006)

charangk said:
			
		

> First of all please post all your dataone related queries here only.
> 
> now comming to the solution. You must have enabled cookie control in your firewall. it also happned to me. i use ZA as my fire wall so i have to dissable the cookie control and adblocking in privacy settings in ZA to logon to the usage portal.That must solve the problem.
> 
> Any way _Reporting..._


I am using IE and Firefox with Zonealarm. The page never opens in FF. So I use IE only for checking dataone usage. I have enabled cookies in IE and no changes have been made to ZA. The page does not open occasionally, presumably due to their server problem.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## mannu143 (Mar 21, 2006)

*bill*

i get my telephone bill once in 2 months time so would dataone bill be given at same tme or every month.


----------



## janitha (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: bill*



			
				mannu143 said:
			
		

> i get my telephone bill once in 2 months time so would dataone bill be given at same tme or every month.



Once you have Dataone, the billing will be monthly.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## electromagnetic_power (Mar 22, 2006)

*HOW To fix this?*

hi everyone,

  2 days ago two guys from bsnl came and installed dataone modem and cables(FREE).they said i will get username n pass after 2 days.

The problem is my system is old n i don't have inbuilt Lan card.they have connected usb cable n normal dial-up phone cable.Can i use the modem(or router)without ethernet cable.

also can a use this box as wireless lan connection.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome EMP (electromagnetic_power) to the forum.The modems provided my BSNL have Ethernet, USB and/or WIFI connections. I guess u have USB port in your computer. so there is no problem as the router can connect using USB port. Only thing is to install correct drivers provided. 

Hope this clears the doubt. 

And from now on Please post all your DataOne queries here only


----------



## go4saket (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: bill*



			
				janitha said:
			
		

> Once you have Dataone, the billing will be monthly.
> V.Prem Kumar



I guess you are mistaken. I have Dataone and my billing is still as before, comes every two months...


----------



## janitha (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: bill*



			
				go4saket said:
			
		

> janitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In my case I got my telephone and Dataone connection (Plan 250) last October and ever since I have been getting montlhy bills. For eg. the monthly telephone rental in the bill is Rs.180.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## electromagnetic_power (Mar 23, 2006)

*please help me*

hi friends ,
i have accidently corrupted winxp  .now  i don't know how to connect modem and enter ip add etc.

please send me detailed info of connecting modem cables  ip address etc


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 23, 2006)

it will be stored in ur modem itself, jus install the drivers and vroom !


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 23, 2006)

@electromagnetic_power: Please use this thread for queries on DataOne - you will get better responses.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 23, 2006)

hey,
i got dataone way two days back on free trial period.they fitted a TYPE-II modem which is wi-fi
how connect my computer(which is now connect through lan) through WI-FI.what all hardware i require & its appox price


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 23, 2006)

abhishek_sharma said:
			
		

> i have one query...
> i got my bb connected on jan 28 this yr. [i.e. i used it for the first time]
> now i got my bill for jan and feb, and there's no mention of dataone bill.
> is it due to the free offer of 2 months tht they offer. i'm not sure if tht offer is valid is effective in my city or not. so i'm a bit confused.
> ...




BSNL has postponed the deadline for free 2 month's trial period till 31st march 2006.this is the confirmed news as i got connection under this scheme.i think so it is applicable all places but not sure.as far ur billing date is concerned it will be 1st to 1st.The monthly charges & D/L limit will be in pro rata basis.


NOTE:free offer is for home 250 only


----------



## loo_31 (Mar 25, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> loo_31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey men thnx, I asked for bill and I got the bill printout and also original bill is now with me thnx

NSJ


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 25, 2006)

Is chennai BSNL down at the moment? cant seem to open gmail, websitez , noooooooooo


----------



## jack// ani (Mar 27, 2006)

*News for DataOne user*

hi all,

Current tariff of dataone is valid upto 31 March...just a couple of days left!! Will they hike the tariff, lift up the happy hours or what ever?? I read *www.indiabroadband.net/bsnl-dataone/43-bsnl-data-one-unlimited.html
*www.indiabroadband.net/bsnl-dataone/35-unlimited-bandwidth-packages-bsnl-broadband.html  they are going to introduce unlimlited download    Great news for all DataOne user.....

Keep posting...will be happy to hear from you guys!!!   

thax


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 27, 2006)

ya i knew something like this is gonna happen , so i posted abt this in the dataone related sticky thread , plz post any news regarding dataone in that thread, anyways  thx for the info , this nearly confirms the news i was not very sure of


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh yeah and what may be thier charges god knows and perhaps only he can pay not to mention the ups and downs in a day and thier snaily speeds that hovers like a hovercraft with low fuel... :roll:


----------



## royal (Mar 27, 2006)

hey thats gr8 news as I was thinking of shifting from BSNL to Airtel 256 Unlimited   

Let's wait and see


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 27, 2006)

this news can be good or bad.
anyway lets hope for the Best !!


----------



## desertwind (Mar 27, 2006)

Seems good news. Well hope the price to be within all our budgets.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 27, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> hey thats gr8 news as I was thinking of shifting from BSNL to Airtel 256 Unlimited
> 
> Let's wait and see



hmm atleast for me the service of DataOne here in kolkata is very poor... not talking about their customer support...

for the trouble i go to the 34 B. B. D. Bag (central broadband service) of Calcuttatelephone u wont belive how many complains come their every day, & how they deal with it...

You will be astonished to witness the knowledge of DE Braodband Calcuttatelephones, Mr. R. N. Yadav (doesnt even know about dataloss while pinging a IP).... man how this guyess get such higher post... one thing this BSNL dude knows very well... thats how to pass u on to the next table... many of the time the next time means to ur local excange DE or ur zone area Manager...

SO if ur area has the covarage (which is the main problem of these oparators...) of AirTel go for that one...


----------



## planetcall (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah DataOne sucks at times. My bill was hiked to 63000 which was corrected after many hassles to 1500 (for 3 months). But I am still using it because here it gives me a very satisfying speed of 31-32KBPS. I would go for unlimited 256 plans if they come at a bearable cost.

*users.pandora.be/eforum/emoticons4u/happy/057.gif


----------



## AlphaOmega (Mar 27, 2006)

Bearable costs? What do you think they should charge? I personally think they should undercut AirTel, and charge 800-900 (at most) for unlimited 256 kbps.

What is the maximum you are willing to pay for unlimited usage?


----------



## saiaspire (Mar 27, 2006)

Guys, what do we mean by india has not freed up bandwidth and so speeds are slow?


----------



## royal (Mar 27, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear that ppl in Kolkata are bugged by poor service of BSNL guys ...   

the ppl in BSNL Saltlake office seems to be frndly and informative ...
though I must admit that I haven't visited them with any complaint   

other than being occasionally disconnected I am happy with my speed  8) 

anyway I sincerely hope that competition is going to change the behaviour of these guys


----------



## naveenchandran (Mar 27, 2006)

That's Grt News!....

Most of us including me did not enjoy the first 3 months unlimited free  while they introduced BB

Lets wait for the official announcement....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 28, 2006)

@royal

one request pls... if u r runing dataone in kolkata... will u do a favour?? pls run a command from command promt, ping 61.1.96.71 -t at least for 15mins and them pls post the result, which u can get by pressing CTRL+c.....

as take a example of any connection in our telephones exchange...


```
C:\Documents and Settings\Saurav>ping 61.1.96.71 -t

Pinging 61.1.96.71 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=55ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251

Ping statistics for 61.1.96.71:
    Packets: Sent = 143, Received = 119, Lost = 24 (16% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 51ms, Maximum = 66ms, Average = 52ms
Control-C
^C
C:\Documents and Settings\Saurav>
```

*the main intention of mine is to see whether the total kolkata people is also facing the same data loss while pinging DataOne DNS....*


----------



## royal (Mar 28, 2006)

saurav_cheeta

hope this is what u looked for ...


```
C:\Documents and Settings\Royal>ping 61.1.96.71 -t 

Pinging 61.1.96.71 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Request timed out.
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=51ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251
Reply from 61.1.96.71: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=251

Ping statistics for 61.1.96.71:
    Packets: Sent = 704, Received = 702, Lost = 2 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 49ms, Maximum = 105ms, Average = 51ms
Control-C
^C
C:\Documents and Settings\Royal>
```

seems I have less loss ...

let us know what u make out of this


----------



## thecyclone2k (Mar 28, 2006)

*Wrong Forum* I guess.

Let's see what BSNL offers now. They always have a cache hidden!


----------



## planetcall (Mar 28, 2006)

Stop putting those big data in this forum. You may use PasteBin. 
*hashmysql.org/paste/index.php

AlphaOmega, to your query I would say that I am willing to pay anything around 600 to 700 for unlimited 256 or maybe 400 for a capped one with free usage from 8PM to 8AM. I dont think it is a big wild guess as the govt. wants to promote BB in India on a big scale. Until the servies get good and affordable it would not be possible.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 28, 2006)

@ saurav_cheeta
there seems to be a problem with ur telephone line and not with the provider coz i too had a similar problem coz my main telephone was connected to the router as well as cordless telephone.
the MTNL/BSNL tell tht main line shud be connected to only the router and the line out from the splitter should be branched for other connections.
try disconecting the other telephones and then do the test again.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 28, 2006)

I am moving this thread to In General... and later will merge to dataone sticky.

..and it's great news :d 

_Moved Here_


----------



## naveenpoddar (Mar 28, 2006)

Calling all Dataone users !

 Please be aware BSNL calculates the mixed usage by taking average  download/upload rate during that particular period.

I am 100% sure because I have been charged around Rs 2100 for excess Data usage in February Month bill. I am using Homeplan 500 and download stuffs during the happy hours using Bitcomet.  I have scheduled Bitcomet to start at 2.00am and close
at 7.56. Dataone connection also connects automatically at 2.04 am but  I *disconnect the connection manually in the morining*. So disconnection time is *not always before the happy hour. *

When I carefully review my each login session, I found huge data usage been included in my account, on day when I continued my night login session till late morning i.e more than an hour after the happy hours ended. 

*For example a day when i disconnected my night login session at 10.00 am , and the total data usage during that session was 700 mb , they calculated the non free hours usage by taking the average usage of that session ie 700mb / 10hrs * 2 = 140 mb . In reality i wouldn't have use more than 10 mb in those 2 hours. *

So this is the method they are applying to calculate the mixed usage which is not upto valid in my sense. I dont think that they have the right to calculate data transferred based on assumption. There must be some way to find the actual usage that have taken place whenever a mixed usage happens.

There is no rule mention by BSNL or Calcutta Telephones in their website or anywhere else that you should login and disconnect during the free hour to obtain the free usage. 

I also went to local AOTR, DE Internal Broadband (Telephone Bhavan) but none of them took the matter in their own hand. 

Please suggest me whether i should pay the bill and keep silent considering it as my fault or should i fight.

Also please advice whom should i meet in the BSNL office who can handle my matter.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2006)

@naveenpoddar BSNL data usage has been updated. Now the calculation is done correctly i.e., if you even exceed the free usage time there is no problem .the server will not count the night unlimited datatransfer . for your benifit you can download the latest shaplus dataone bandwidth calculator  here. the software is now configured to display according to the changes made to the DataOne portal.


----------



## naveenpoddar (Mar 29, 2006)

charangk said:
			
		

> @naveenpoddar BSNL data usage has been updated. Now the calculation is done correctly i.e., if you even exceed the free usage time there is no problem .the server will not count the night unlimited datatransfer . for your benifit you can download the latest shaplus dataone bandwidth calculator  here. the software is now configured to display according to the changes made to the DataOne portal.



You r not understanding my problem. Have you ever continued your night login session  1 or 2 hrs after happy hours ends. You will see the difference there . OK You do one thing you find out and post here a single mixed usage where you dont have been charged a single kb .


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 29, 2006)

I have done that lots of times, in fact almost all the times. As Dr.Grudge said that they turn on the meter only on 8:00:59 am i dont see why they will divide yr data that way...


----------



## abhishek_sharma (Mar 29, 2006)

u guys in kolkata are being TOO finicky. i live in jamshedpur and compared to what u ppl get in kolkata..its horrible here.
the customer support u guys have is decent...we here dont have anything like tht.
do u think the managers r geeks or sth that they will understnd pings n all..
they must be having geeks too in their ranks..but u wont find them at the mangerial desk!!!
but i agree to u tht they should have a technically snd person to deal with bb problems too and not just a manager who knws only abt old ANALOGUE  telephones..

calcuttatelephones.com is pretty good on bb support.
*calcuttatelephones.com/help/bband_troubleshoot.html
[for bb troubleshooting]

it also has one link with instructions to change ur bb into an always on connection...so there are no problems of link not being setup
here''s the link [there's one option on tht page called CONFIGUARTION FOR MULTIUSE..and there choose ur modem and check it out]
*calcuttatelephones.com/dataoneinstall/menu.html

i'm really indebted to the calcuttatelephones website...earlier i used to face problems when the link didnt use to set up for many hrs at a stretch..and i had to live without bb  
but after i configured the conection to b always on..its rocking..each time i switch on the modem..in 30 secs flat it gets linked up.

u also have a toll-free no. to ask ur queries..we dont have tht either


----------



## RCuber (Mar 29, 2006)

well i dont have one after the 8:00 AM but i have one before 2:AM


> Service From To Send(Kb) Receive(Kb) Bandwidth(Kb) Duration Charged Usage(KB)    Daily total
> 
> *Speed 256 Kbps 2006/03/25 01:59:27 2006/03/25 04:09:47 4861  58746  63607(BW used)  7820  267--(charged) *



The download starter before 2 am and went up to 4:10 AM but i was charged only 267kb for the whole time  :roll:


----------



## naveenpoddar (Mar 29, 2006)

@charangk: have a glance on this records

*img530.imageshack.us/img530/8616/records7mp.th.png

Please note On all these days  Bitcomet client was shut down before 8.00 am


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 29, 2006)

^^
That's your problem... it don't happen with others. Just contact BSNL naa.. 



And man.. pay the bill along with your complaint. They'll take anything along with $$.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 30, 2006)

^^^ indyan no need to disconnect the line at all. Every thing is automatic now. so now on whenever you the timer ticks past the 2 am mark the bsnl timer just stops the counter and restarts after 8:00:59 AM just like QwertyManiac said.  i never switch off the modem at all ,even when i switch off my pc . I switch off the modem only when i goto sleep at nite.


----------



## yrana2002 (Mar 30, 2006)

Indyan said:
			
		

> I have set my connection to autodisconnect at 7:50.I dont want to take any risk.
> Btw, suppose I am connected to the net before 2 am.
> Now, after 2 am should  I just disconnect and reconnect, or do I also need to restart my PC?
> 
> And any news about the probably tarrif update?




Well, earlier there was a myth that if you started before & continued after the *Happy Hours*, you would be charged for the usage( which is not the case now).

There is no need to do that disconnect, reconnect business. Even though your  night download will be included in *Mixed Usage*, you will only be charged for whatever transfer there was before *2:00AM*, which is next to nothing if you simply kept your connection on. 


			
				naveenpoddar said:
			
		

> @charangk: have a glance on this records
> 
> 
> 
> Please note On all these days Bitcomet client was shut down before 8.00 am



Even though Bitcomet was shut down before that time, the connection was on. It will show you whatever usage you have during a whole connection period, which breaks when you switch off your modem.
So, dont worry, all you will be charged will be whatever you used after the Happy Hours.
Trust me, experience is the source brothers... 8) 

*Savvy*


----------



## naveenpoddar (Mar 30, 2006)

> Even though Bitcomet was shut down before that time, the connection was on. It will show you whatever usage you have during a whole connection period, which breaks when you switch off your modem.
> So, dont worry, all you will be charged will be whatever you used after the Happy Hours.
> Trust me, experience is the source brothers... 8)
> 
> *Savvy*



BSNL has already send me a bill of Rs 2894 in which Rs 1849 + Service tax has been charged for 1541 mb extra data usage in the month of february.And you are saying that they dont charge. 

If you are so sure then pls keep internet on till 9.00 or 10.00 am in the morning  . And you will see the differnece . 

I have experienced it that is why i am warining you guys. Trust me !


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 30, 2006)

I got a new problem. After sometime of connection time, the BSNL link breaks down (not the modem tho) and it tries to reconnect, sometimes successfully or keeps breaking down. When I put my phone off the hook and keep it that way, this problem goes away. whats the reason?


----------



## go4saket (Mar 30, 2006)

Never heard of such a thing...


----------



## yrana2002 (Mar 30, 2006)

naveenpoddar said:
			
		

> BSNL has already send me a bill of Rs 2894 in which Rs 1849 + Service tax has been charged for 1541 mb extra data usage in the month of february.And you are saying that they dont charge.
> 
> If you are so sure then pls keep internet on till 9.00 or 10.00 am in the morning  . And you will see the differnece .
> 
> I have experienced it that is why i am warining you guys. Trust me !



I think they might have charged you not for those 2-3 instances only, but for many other such occurences. You might not realize it, but those stats in their sites can be very misleading.

Even with *Shaplus*, you have to be careful as the mixed usage isnt actually seperated from the *Free Hours* usage in its reading. 

Yes, there might be some problem with your area, but here in the west, its all just & fair, atleast upto now
 :roll:


----------



## gsmsikar (Mar 30, 2006)

i have a bsnl broadband connection and the modem came with the connection.. SmarAX MT882 
there are two ways to connect the modem to the PC , 
1. USB 
2. Ethernet 

which one is good in any way in between them? 

and i am using it in USB now , can u tell me how to configure it to use in Ethernet ? 

help me plz.. 

thanks


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 30, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Never heard of such a thing...



Neither have I encontered others having such a problem, but cud it be a splitter fault ?


----------



## prankie (Mar 30, 2006)

I am currently using Airtel DSL (128Kbps), their rent is 700Rs + 10.2% tax,
and *UNLIMITED DOWNLOAD...*
This is the main reason i have'nt migrated to BSNL...
coz the downloadlimit of BSNL's 256Kbps plan is 1GB(that much i download daily!!)


----------



## janitha (Mar 30, 2006)

With the BB of Dataone, I am not able to use the Caler Line Identifier with the phone. Has anybody else a problem like that? I have tried both phone with Caller ID and a separate Caller ID unit.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## gsmsikar (Mar 31, 2006)

i have taken the dataone broadband connection on the 29th March 2006 , my plan is Plan Home 250, as i was not aware of the Happy Hours facility in the Home 500 plan , now i want to change my plan to Plan Home 500 , is that possible ?
if possible then what should i have to do ?

for taking the BB i have paid Rs 1771 according to the demand note...in which 
500 is security of BB
500 is security of modem
500 is 2months advance rent of Plan 250
200 is 2months advance rent of modem 
71 is service tax

i donno if i am able to get any free trial offer  as the service is started in my area on the same day..

thanks and please let me know how to change the plan and am i eligible ?


----------



## desertwind (Mar 31, 2006)

You can change the plan free of cost, ie no charge for changing the plans.

Just contact your Local Telephone Exchange.


----------



## sujithtom (Mar 31, 2006)

unlimited download for which plan dude??


----------



## kalpik (Mar 31, 2006)

Look here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=40100


----------



## janitha (Mar 31, 2006)

gsmsikar said:
			
		

> i have taken the dataone broadband connection on the 29th March 2006 , my plan is Plan Home 250, as i was not aware of the Happy Hours facility in the Home 500 plan , now i want to change my plan to Plan Home 500 , is that possible ?
> if possible then what should i have to do ?
> 
> for taking the BB i have paid Rs 1771 according to the demand note...in which
> ...



I think you were eligible for the 2 months free scheme and they had inadvertently charged you. Try lodging a complaint.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## jack// ani (Mar 31, 2006)

So guys....31 March finally arrived!! But now announcement of new tariff   should I keep downloading in Happy Hours...

I'm getting worried, because afterwards they will say...didn't you read, tariff are subjected to change without prior information


----------



## jack// ani (Mar 31, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> With the BB of Dataone, I am not able to use the Caler Line Identifier with the phone. Has anybody else a problem like that? I have tried both phone with Caller ID and a separate Caller ID unit.
> 
> V.Prem Kumar



Working fine for me!!!


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 31, 2006)

the tarriff on bsnl page has not changed yet , even if there is any change in plans , the official site is always updated late .


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 31, 2006)

Hmm.. Tamil new year day falls on April 14th. They'll (BSNL) will annouce/implement schemes from that damn day.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 31, 2006)

Well it was also new year day yesterday in maharashtra and other parts in India , and i think BSNL is not going to consider regional new yr days to implement the new plans(if any).  April 1 is the business new yr besides april fools day.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 31, 2006)

Hmm.. 

They annouced Dataone on Jan 14th (Pongal)... besdies Mr Dayanidhi Maran, our IT minister hails from Chennai and with elections coming up in Tamil Nadu, they'll annouce/implement that on Apr 14th. But what do I know more than you guys? I am just predicting the damn date.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 31, 2006)

Hmm.. the telephones in our area is not working  No phone is working in our area.. they say it's major "cable (f*ing) fault"
So no Internet for 2 days  

I have more than 350mb in my account which is yet to be used this month.. if the phone don't works, they it's gonna go waste. Today is Friday, I don't think they'll  mend the line this weekend.
BSNL sucks. %!$^@%#& them...


----------



## mohit (Mar 31, 2006)

today is a friday dude .. which world r u in ?


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 31, 2006)

Well, I meant tomorrow being a saturday, they wont mend the lines. Typo man.. whatever be it.. I'll have to use the 350mb in some 11hours or it will go waste.

[Edit]
It's working now. It dint work for almost 41 hours earlier.


----------



## masterpartha (Mar 31, 2006)

man how do i copy the ping statistics from the cd prompt?
plz help
by the way it shows that on my dialup i have 1%loss :roll:


----------



## jack// ani (Mar 31, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Tamil new year day falls on April 14th. They'll (BSNL) will annouce/implement schemes from that damn day.



Really LOL....

BSNL is always a latecomer!!! Rant Rant Rant....... they suck!!


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 31, 2006)

I wd sue them if they restrict the unlimited hrs tmorow and do not inform me abt that (atlest in their website)


----------



## din (Apr 1, 2006)

This is the latest news :

 BSNL extends free upgrade scheme to Broadband for dial up Internet users upto 30th April 2006

Nothing about new plans or change in existing plans

From : *bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=289


----------



## thecyclone2k (Apr 1, 2006)

You have 400mb download limit in that!


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 1, 2006)

As I said earlier, they might annouce the plan in abt 10 days time.. 
*broadbandforum.in/BSNL_Unlimited_plans_within_10_days-t4559.html


----------



## jack// ani (Apr 1, 2006)

great news....

we are one step ahead....lets hope for the best!!!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Apr 3, 2006)

btw any news guyz on wen they are introducing new plans or changing the existing ones.it quite some time now.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 6, 2006)

Hmm.. are they gonna annouce any new plans or what? It's April 6th now. I lost hope now. 

Anyway I'll merge this thread to the Dataone sticky after a day or so. 

BSNL sucks.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Apr 6, 2006)

i am using their free trial 256kbps plan
400 mb datalimit and i get rs.550 bill for extra 406 mb download

i can pay 250Rs. per month for 256kbps or 128 kbps
but unlimited download is what i want
atleast they can give happy hours.


----------



## din (Apr 7, 2006)

More news ... But no use !!

TEMPORARY BROADBAND CONNECTION

BSNL is offering temporary broadband connection for short duration with effect from 01st April 2006.

At *bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm#temp


----------



## nix (Apr 7, 2006)

*hi*

we just got a BSNL landphone coz i wanted dataone. we also have a tata indicom landphone. for the first two months....we used only tata phone and the BSNL phone was used like only around 10 calls or something...yet @ end of two months we got bill of Rs.882 which is too high considering that have not opted for their broadband. now i have serious doubts if i really need to go in for their broadband or not.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 7, 2006)

^^
BSNL plans sucks. Why don't you go for any other ISP. 

Hope they invite me and desertwind for "talks" on the new plans. We can make them understand as to how we are frustrated and their plan sucks bigtime.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 7, 2006)

I posted this thing in the Invitation thread also, but want to ask Chennai BSNL users whether they can open bitme.org 

This is what I get when I open bitme.org:
*img47.imageshack.us/img47/1206/untitled8ip.gif
I can't even open Bitme, even one of my cousin using dataone can't open the site. 

So whatever I need to leech, I'll send the torrent to my friend who downloads for me. 



BSNL sucks man. We got another issue to rant now


----------



## desertwind (Apr 7, 2006)

Bitme.org is working for me. BUT the real problem is that none using dataone will be able to register there. They will check for usage of proxies and dataone will surely fail the test.

What is more irritating is that all most all the dataone dynamic ips (i think the whole series) is listed in the blocklist of several spam, spyware and proxy lists. (check whether ur ip is listed on cbl.abuseat.org.

This clearly reveals that BSNL allows spammers/spywares to reside in their network and/or forces usage of proxies.

I've to switch back to my old dialup connection for registering at bitme.org


----------



## RCuber (Apr 7, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> With the BB of Dataone, I am not able to use the Caler Line Identifier with the phone. Has anybody else a problem like that? I have tried both phone with Caller ID and a separate Caller ID unit.



I too have a similar problem. bnsl landline numbers does come but other n/w numbers are displayed sometime and sometimes not.


----------



## desertwind (Apr 7, 2006)

YES!! sure i can show atleast 25 reasons why bsnl sucks! With online demo


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 7, 2006)

As far as I know, none of the Chennai BSNL users are abe to open bitme. 


How will you maintain ratio man? We have a 64k up line only. I myself got banned 3 times in 2 private torrent site coz I was not able to maintain the ratio. I can't even upload 75mb for every 700mb


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 7, 2006)

^^ 
Hey man , can we write a article like 
"50 reasons why Dataone sucks"

And post all over?


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 7, 2006)

i haven't had any problem with dataone ever since i started usin it for the past 4 months in my town. They never had any failures or some s*** like dat 4 more than 1 hr. In my city, their service rocks
. Also they give me the bandwidth they promise 32KBps


----------



## Akhil Jain (Apr 7, 2006)

r u appreciating them or insulting them


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 7, 2006)

ya me too getting the service as promised , but bsnl shud seriously introduce some enhancements(from the consumer point of view) to the current plans and also introduce some new ones.


----------



## nix (Apr 8, 2006)

i would get airtel immediately if available in my area. but its not. most of my relatives have already shifted to airtel landphone+broadband because they were overcharged by BSNL. i just hope airtel comes to my area here in bangalore soon...


----------



## jack// ani (Apr 8, 2006)

well....the only reason i find why bsnl sucks, is 1gb download limit!! in our area bsnl have outperformed airtel in all other respect!! u are getting 32KB consistent download speed, airtel hardly reaches this figure!! Server is never down...what else u need!!!!!


----------



## go4saket (Apr 8, 2006)

I have a 256Kbps Dataone connection. Can anyone tell me what is the upload speed in this connection.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 8, 2006)

Upload sucks. 

You will hardly get 6-7 KBps on torrents.


----------



## PikachuTrAiNeR (Apr 8, 2006)

Okay, I don't feel like going through 34 pages now.
How do you set it up on Ubuntu? I'm using ethernet, *not* usb.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 8, 2006)

Here you go Pickachu Trainer (umm... Ash? )
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35004


----------



## PikachuTrAiNeR (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey, thnx! xD
If you like I make make you somethin' glittering maybe youre name. (an image) lol
Thnx a lot!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 8, 2006)

what? didnt get you...


----------



## desertwind (Apr 8, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> How will you maintain ratio man? We have a 64k up line only. I myself got banned 3 times in 2 private torrent site coz I was not able to maintain the ratio. I can't even upload 75mb for every 700mb



If thats a question for me, here's the explanation.

I've two connections
1. Home500 (1 GB limit, 256 down 64 up, Happy Hours)
2. Business3000 (10 GB limit, 512 down 128 up, NO Happy Hours)

The business3000 plan is of my dads office and their average usage is about 1 GB. SO that leave a huge 9 GB for me.

In Happy Hours I use my Home500 for seeding+leeching
In Non-Happy hours I use Business3000 for seeding only. I usually download non-torrent stuff (and rarely leeches) at this time. Still my azureus ratio is 0.65 only. But i maintain a ratio > 0.75 in all private torrent trackers (bwtorrent, idesir, dctorrent etc). I dont care about my ratio in public torrent trackers.

And I myself got banned from bwtorrents once. It all happened in a flash. I hardly got a time to understant what happened.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 8, 2006)

^^^ lol even i get that dialog box i just cancel it and select never install language pack.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 8, 2006)

desertwind,
Okie.. nowadays I no longer bother about ratio in private trackers (except BwT), let them ban. I don't care. I'll create a new account or if it's invite only, then there are loads of other private trackers where I can leech.


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 9, 2006)

same as above... Only disadv is the 1GB limit...Else BSNL rocks...


----------



## desertwind (Apr 9, 2006)

BSNL has got several technical and organizational problems, and the datacaps too. I'm sure BSNL is a crap ISP. But when it come's to speed, it is better than any other players in the field. It is offerring good speeds almost all the time.

But still, I've 25 reasons why BSNL sucks.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 9, 2006)

hey,
does any one know about change in plans which was expected after april.pls anyone it quite a while


----------



## Akhil Jain (Apr 9, 2006)

oh yes if they bypass 1GB restriction ..
except this BSNL rocks


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 9, 2006)

I can tell 32 reasons why BSNL sucks. Beat me


----------



## mannu143 (Apr 9, 2006)

*problem*

hi i have a Smart AX MT880 modem, the problem is that whenever there is a
fluctuation my modem trips breaking the link, and my download are stoped and broken.
i use elnova UPS and i have even tested other UPS also the problem is still there, 

please help abpout this.


----------



## janitha (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: problem*



			
				mannu143 said:
			
		

> hi i have a Smart AX MT880 modem, the problem is that whenever there is a
> fluctuation my modem trips breaking the link, and my download are stoped and broken.
> i use elnova UPS and i have even tested other UPS also the problem is still there,
> 
> please help abpout this.



It happens most of the time in my case also but especially when the voltage is low and the relay in the UPS is actuated. I have also tried 3 different UPSs. I think the modem requires even lower transfer time than which is tolerated by the SMPS and the monitor.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 9, 2006)

Seems that BSNL is not gonna get the new plan as yet.. 

Atleast I am happy that I got a new avatar! 

_Threads Merged_


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 9, 2006)

Hehe, new and nice avatar grudge  now Emma's mine


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 9, 2006)

Why pull in Emma here? Emma has always been mine. Back off. Don't spam here.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 9, 2006)

Hmm.. Some BSNL guy did something to your teeth ..?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 10, 2006)

Whoose teeth ? u mean this? -  ? thats shwet's teeth


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 10, 2006)

Lol .. This thread merger screwed it up ..  I was replying to Ashwin who had "32 reasons why BSNL sucks" ..


----------



## desertwind (Apr 10, 2006)

shahab: Initially it was me who was the target of BSNL guys. But I directed them to drgrudge, as he has more reasons


----------



## jack// ani (Apr 10, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> I can tell 32 reasons why BSNL sucks. Beat me



hi drgrudge,

i've turned interested to hear those 32 reasons!!!

regards


----------



## jack// ani (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: problem*



			
				janitha said:
			
		

> mannu143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah...its happen with me also, quite often!!


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 10, 2006)

jack// ani said:
			
		

> drgrudge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll post if BSNL motivates (read provokes/irks) me to do so.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 10, 2006)

Ok guys, 
wait for the XX reasons why BSNL sucks posts. desertwind and me gonna post it soon 

meanwhile if you have anything to rant, post here.


----------



## jack// ani (Apr 10, 2006)

Ah....nice finally u did it!!



> Here's the 25 I promised. I'm quite sure i can add more if I site for 10 more minutes.





> 1. DataOne is capped



Agree



> 2. DataOne offer Happy Hours but on wierd timings



Agree



> 3. DataOne billing is not transparent



Agreed partially!!



> 4. DataOne often send you overbills



Again agree partially!!



> 5. BSNL people knows nothing about DataOne



Very true!!! I agree 200%!!!!!!



> 6. BSNL do not support no other OS than MS Windows.



Agree



> 7. BSNL provides modem which contains Linux drivers for Linux OS that existed 2 years back.



I'm using a ethernet one...so no problem here. USB might be big mess!!



> 8. BSNL provides you with 100+ pages os usage statistics every month, still leaving you ignorant about your usage



Again very true!!!



> 9. BSNL think all it's customers are M.COM graduates



LOL...very ture!!



> 10. DataOne has got a Toll-Free number where no one picks up the phone



Never ever tried calling them.



> 11. DataOne depends on your telephone, If telephone is faulty, dataone is too



No...idea!! But that should happen with every adsl link isn't it!!



> 12. DataOne usage page doesn't support worlds second largest used Web Browser, Firefox



Yup...that happen!! BTW, which is first largest used browser?? Last i knew it firefox!!



> 13. Dataone allows anyone to access critical private data like usage statistics using a simple VB tool (like shaplus software)



True.



> 14. Dataone forces usage of proxy



No idea.



> 15. Using Dataone dynamic IP, many sites may ban/block you



Maybe...



> 16. Dataone allows spammers to reside in their network



Not sure!!



> 17. Dataone allows spywares in their network



Again not sure!



> 18. Once dataone is down, dont expect it to get repaired before a week



Never happned with me.



> 19. Dataone does not offer security for user accounts



No idea.



> 20. Dataone does not binds userids with their curresponding telephone Nos, so that anyone with an account can use any other account in any telephone



True



> 21. You contact your local telephone exchange for any billing complaints, they ask you to contact DE of your SSA



No idea.



> 22. You contact your SSA DE for billing complaints, he simply says that all billing are done from pune, so give me a complaint and wait. And they does nothing



Again no idea.



> 23. Dataone has several complaints with telephone usages, like in someplaces it just disconnects whenever an incoming/outgoing call is attended



Never happned with me.




> 24. In some places it denies working of plus features of telephone like call waiting, CLIP etc



Never happned with me.



> 25. Dataone does not a a proper complaint cell/contact person/helpdesk in action.





> drgrudge: add your 7 to this.



Waiting for drgrudge reply.......


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Apr 10, 2006)

jack// ani said:
			
		

> Yup...that happen!! BTW, which is first largest used browser?? Last i knew it firefox!!



It is Internet Explorer 6.0


----------



## jack// ani (Apr 10, 2006)

SWEET SNEHA said:
			
		

> jack// ani said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah..those ppl are still sucking IE


----------



## desertwind (Apr 10, 2006)

jack// ani said:
			
		

> SWEET SNEHA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IE still enjoys 83% share of the browser market. :roll:


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 10, 2006)

DW, please enable smilies at yr profile/at each post 

Man, how to run IE? is it Run > iexplore.exe or jus explore.exe


----------



## desertwind (Apr 10, 2006)

I never noticed that option. May be because I use quick reply feature most of the times. Why it is disabled by default ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 10, 2006)

No, its on your profile page... I dont think is disabled by default... I too use Quick Posting, jus enable 'Show smilies' in your profile and it will appear by defaulteven with QReply...


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 10, 2006)

What smilies?  What are you guys talking abt?


----------



## go4saket (Apr 10, 2006)

All the above is actually true but one more thing s equally true... BSNL has the best speeds... But still, BSNL sucks...


----------



## desertwind (Apr 10, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> What smilies?  What are you guys talking abt?



There is a "Disable Smilies in this post" in the post a reply window, which makes a rolling eyes smiley looks like this  :roll: instead of *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smiles/icon_rolleyes.gif

That is on for me by default. let me check my profile options.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey guys , I use Shaplus software to know my bandwidth usage for my Dataone 500 home plan.
Now , it shows usage in 3 categories : free , mixed and non- free. Now , what I want to know is , what is this mixed usage???
 
I mean if I use net( for downloading) from 6 am to 9 am continuosly , all 3 hours usage will be deducted from my 1GB limit or just 1 hr i.e. 8 to 9 am and rest 2 hrs. will be adjusted in my free usage???
Please reply ... coz if all the 3 hrs. are included in my 1GB limit , I will be screwed.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 11, 2006)

Only 1 hour will be counted (90% times it wont be screwed up, hope for the best). Shaplus's mixed usage means if your session lasts from 01:00 to 08:00 hrs (and not from actual 2:00 hrs).


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 11, 2006)

R u sure???
Coz many a times , i have opened my connection on 01:00 hrs. and even earlier and disconnected at 09:00 hrs. and sometimes even later( doing bulk of downloading between 02:00 to 08:00 hrs.)
Am I safe????


----------



## Akhil Jain (Apr 13, 2006)

i think u r
but be on safer side
always reconect @ 2.10 a.m. 
and disconnect @ 7.50 a.m.
10 minutes gaps on both ends assures peace


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 14, 2006)

Is d/l free today? (Tamil new Year..) *hopes its free*


----------



## Akhil Jain (Apr 14, 2006)

~Phenom~
if u want to confirm ur usage 
better log onto following website and check ur account usage 

*www.dataone.in

submit ur username & password 
and select service records

total time (in hrs.)
total volume (in Gb)
total volume excluding night unlimited hours
total volume received
total volume send


----------



## mannu143 (Apr 15, 2006)

*bill*

i got my bill today for 2 months, it was 3000, i am using plan home 500, and when i complained and god details it was mentioned in bill plan250, first they were not accepting there mistake, now they r saying pay 3000 and it will be adjusted in next bills, these people simply dont know customer service.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 15, 2006)

desertwind said:
			
		

> i havent given an single paise till now for BSNL DataOne. Beleive it or not,  not a single penny, even no rental.


ditto

{edit] for modem rental that is...  sorry wrong quote...


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 15, 2006)

^^
:O :O :O 

Really?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello, I have been using dataone for 4 months now since december 2005 and still I have not got the bill. Not that I am eagerly waiting for the bill but I am afraid BSNL people might make some mistake. At first it was the free trial scheme under Home Plan 250 for the first 2 months (dec'05-jan'06) and then since feb'06 after applying for Home Plan 500 I have been using the same. The usage for dec'05 was within 400MB but in Jan'06, it crossed over 500MB.

My first question: In the portal 10.240.43.216, is the usage shown in KB includes the data transferred in the unlimited period between 2AM and 8AM? I am asking this because in March'06, the total usage shown in that portal is over 1200MB.

My second question: When can I expect to get the bill and of what amount? Has anyone faced a similar predicament as mine? I had opted for the monthly rental of dataone modem since upgrading the plan from the free trial scheme. I am pretty much sure that excluding the traffic between 2AM and 8AM in march'06, my usage was within 1GB.

Please reply ASAP.


----------



## anubhav_har (Apr 16, 2006)

> My first question: In the portal 10.240.43.216, is the usage shown in KB includes the data transferred in the unlimited period between 2AM and 8AM? I am asking this because in March'06, the total usage shown in that portal is over 1200MB.



If its free u'll be shown 0 kb transfer excluding Night Unlimited...like this..

*www.stickied.net/files/9b80723d093806745b136ecaf7a22989.gif

For your second answer i think drgrudge will be the best one to answer...


----------



## go4saket (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey guys, is there a problem with the dataone site where we check our account bandwidth etc. Everytime I try to log in, it gives an error saying "The account is not validated".  

Is this happening with others also or just with me.

By the way, is there any other way to check our bandwidth,. I am really worried as the month end is coming and I need to check my left over bandwidth so that I can download some stuff if anything is left.


----------



## go4saket (Apr 26, 2006)

Thankfully I found out my total bandwidth usage from a software called Shaplus. The peoblem is that, in the software itself it said to configure the firewall in such a way that the software wont be able to connect to anyother site but only to dataone site, thus keeping the password safe.

I am using ZoneAloarm 6 firewall and was surprised to see that it didnt even give me a warning that Shaplus is trying to connect to the internet. I checked in the program control list of ZA and it has a question mark, thus indicating that ZA should ask me every time Shaplus tries to connect to the net. So how come shaplus could connect to the internet. Moreover, how do we setup so that a software is allowed to access only a particular website, in this case setting up Shaplus in ZA to visit Dataone site only.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 26, 2006)

Shaplus is safe AFAIE, it uses IE engine I think, to access things... perhaps thats y it accessed the net (using IE)


----------



## kuldeep bhardwaj (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi
can u tell me how 2 see my account usage(how much i have downloaded,
& how much is left)


----------



## kuldeep bhardwaj (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi
can u tell me how 2 see my account usage(how much i have downloaded,
& how much is left)


----------



## mannu143 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

its urgent can someone please tell me how to configure D link 502t broadband modem for dataone, currently i have MT880 provided by BSNL.

Please HELP!!!!


----------



## soumya (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey guys i had plan 250 till april 19th......plan 500 got activated the next day.......so how wil i b charged??......


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

good news , 256k unlimited announced 

*broadbandforum.in/Bsnl-Unlimited-Plan-Announce-t4822.html


----------



## MakeWayForTheBadGuy (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

yaaaay...
hope it's not a rumour this time..


----------



## blackleopard92 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I want to get some things straight.

1: Do you actually sleep after 0000 hrs and wake before 0800 hrs?Isn't there some way of automating the process?

2.Do they consider upload as data-to-be billed?

3.I have found that lag on MTNL is too much for Broadband.Specially for FPS?
Is it a genreal trend?

4.What is that small box (labled ADLS inline filter) function?I operate it without any problems, although there is a lot of interference if you use phone simultaneously.

Also you can change your plans.Just send a written application to local snachar Hut for change of plan.
__________________


----------



## nawaz123 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

How can I disable NAT in ppp mode instead of bridged mode.

If I disable NAt in ppp mode will the net works or not.


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (May 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

My connection disconnects after every 5 minutes 

Got new about the unlimited connection, Im definately gonna take it


----------



## kjuvale (May 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				soumya said:
			
		

> hey guys i had plan 250 till april 19th......plan 500 got activated the next day.......so how wil i b charged??......



depending on how much you used in  remaining 11 days. apprrox. 1.2 rs/mb


----------



## KHUBBU (May 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> 1: Do you actually sleep after 0000 hrs and wake before 0800 hrs?Isn't there some way of automating the process?



check out the tutorials section, there's one given by mario pant to schedule the process.

here's the link:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14599


----------



## shyamno (May 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have been using home-250 since nov'05 and now I had applied for Home-500.How to know whether the change of the plan has been applied or not.


----------



## tarey_g (May 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

see ur account type on the account usage site of banl , www.dataone.in . login and see the details there


----------



## gary4gar (May 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> I want to get some things straight.
> 
> 1: Do you actually sleep after 0000 hrs and wake before 0800 hrs?Isn't there some way of automating the process?
> 
> ...



*1. *refer to *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26732

*2. *yes

*3.* i don't uderstood ur question.pls express clearly ! !

*4. *"ADLS inline filter" is used to split the telephone line for simultaneous use  of phone and Broabband.also u normally should not have any problems,check for loose connection with wires or contact bsnl ppl(HOPE they help)
sarkari log

*5.*yes as simple as that ! !.


----------



## jack// ani (May 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey guys....bsnl unlimilted plan is finally introduced *www.bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=296

cheers!!


----------



## go4saket (May 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

That great news...So its time to forget about bandwidth issue...


----------



## jack// ani (May 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

yups....but tariff is too high!!!!!


----------



## shyamno (May 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi I am using home 500 plan,Now when i log in to the dataone portal site to c the account.Then it shows the total data tranfers.But I had used many transfers in free hours also.So does the portal site shows all the data transfers or it shows only the data(excluding free hours).Please clarify this.The actual data transfer it shows is around .358GB(sent+received).But using shaplus when i exclude the free hour it shows me .108GB(sent+received).


----------



## runeet (May 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hey I wanted to ask, i had discontinued my bsnl serveice but had not handed over the modem coz i had bought it from them, so if i have to restart the service, can u guys plz tell me what i must do, like fill an apllication all over again or what????


----------



## go4saket (May 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Obviously, just fill up their online application. What you can also do is call them, they have a special number for BB booking, and get yourself registered.

BTW, is there anyone who is facing problems in logging on to their account details in the Dataone website. I am just not able to log in since the last fifteen days. Everytime I try to log in, it gives an error saying "Login Failed, Your Account Is Not Validated". Therefore I am using a software called Shaplus to get the details of my account.


----------



## shyamno (May 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Indyan said:
			
		

> It shows the total transfer.
> ~                                               ~


data transfer in non free time+free time.Then how could I know whether the data transfer has crossed 1 GB limit or not(excluding free time usage) as per the plan above which I would be charged.


----------



## abhinavrakesh (May 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

{Attention all Dataone Users}

Take Very Good Care of Your Username And Password, There is a Problem With Dataone anyone with any other Username and Password can Use the Internet and Can Upload And Download so that the usage might increase of that user.

Anyone can log in to dataone internet service with some other existing username and password.


----------



## shyamno (May 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

So I would be charged only if the download+upload exceeds 1GB excluding what ever amount i download in freetime usage hour.So I have to use shaplus for viewing my whether I have crossed 1GB limit or not by clicking on Exclude frre time uasage.


----------



## go4saket (May 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Is there anyone who is facing problems in logging on to their account details in the Dataone website. I am just not able to log in since the last fifteen days. Everytime I try to log in, it gives an error saying "Login Failed, Your Account Is Not Validated". Therefore I am using a software called Shaplus to get the details of my account.


----------



## shyamno (May 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Is there any download limit (in data transfer) in the free time hour except the time limit.Whatever amount i download in the free time would it be added in the limit of 1GB data transfer( Home 500)?


----------



## gary4gar (May 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				shyamno said:
			
		

> Is there any download limit (in data transfer) in the free time hour except the time limit.Whatever amount i download in the free time would it be added in the limit of 1GB data transfer( Home 500)?




u will not be charged for any data tranfers during free hours.
there no download limit in free hrs


----------



## Vishal_@_forums (May 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> u will not be charged for any data tranfers during free hours.
> there no download limit in free hrs


gary4gar, I used to believe the same, however, now I am not so sure. Please read the letter of this month in May 2006's Digit (page 151) The letter is by a user who was wrongfully charged for downloads done during the night hours.

He has said, and I quote:
_"Say I log in at 0000 Monday, and log out at 0000 Tuesday. I schedule my downloads for six hours between 0200 and 0800 Monday. I downloaded 240 MB in the six hours. BSNL says only 240/24 * 6 = 60 MB is free, and they CHARGE SUBSCRIBERS for 180 MB."
_
This is really concerning. Does anyone has more details about this?

Thanks,


----------



## shyamno (May 7, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Vishal_@_forums said:
			
		

> gary4gar, I used to believe the same, however, now I am not so sure. Please read the letter of this month in May 2006's Digit (page 151) The letter is by a user who was wrongfully charged for downloads done during the night hours.
> 
> He has said, and I quote:
> _"Say I log in at 0000 Monday, and log out at 0000 Tuesday. I schedule my downloads for six hours between 0200 and 0800 Monday. I downloaded 240 MB in the six hours. BSNL says only 240/24 * 6 = 60 MB is free, and they CHARGE SUBSCRIBERS for 180 MB."
> ...




please give any more help because I had downloaded over 500 MB in 3 days otherwise i will be in deep trouble.Please help me.Any senior member who is using or used Home 500 can clarify it better than any one.


----------



## jack// ani (May 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey guys....finally bsnl ppl updated their tariff webpage, Home UL900 included now, rest remains the same.......

*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm


----------



## prasad_den (May 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				jack// ani said:
			
		

> hey guys....finally bsnl ppl updated their tariff webpage, Home UL900 included now, rest remains the same.......
> 
> *www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm


Still any idea regarding MCU...???


----------



## yrana2002 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				shyamno said:
			
		

> please give any more help because I had downloaded over 500 MB in 3 days otherwise i will be in deep trouble.Please help me.Any senior member who is using or used Home 500 can clarify it better than any one.




The example suggested before is nothing but a case of *mishap* by the BSNL guys. It does happen sometimes( though it shouldn't). You cant expect everything to be perfect. 

In such a case, you can always reprimand a re-check of your billing & your usage status by complaining to the BSNL guys. 
In my entire 4 months usage, i havent experienced anything like this, even though i download *500 MB* everyday during the *Happy Hours*. 

So, just keep cool and enjoy whatever little facilities these Dataone guys can provide.

*Savvy*


----------



## amrit1 (May 9, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Please help me guys,
I have a bsnl broadband Connection But The modem restarts after 10-15 min.
I called the person from whom i got this connection but he is saying that the problem is in my network card.
i have installed the latest drivers of it but no avail.

Please help me. Wats the problem.
the problem is in my OS or in network card????????


----------



## PinKLip (May 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am on Home 250 plan, but what ever MB i download between happy hour , It shows free  why ??
I used shaplus non password version,
Or it is just showing free ,but will be charged in bill ???

PLEASE make me clear .
thanks


----------



## gary4gar (May 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				PinKLip said:
			
		

> I am on Home 250 plan, but what ever MB i download between happy hour , It shows free  why ??
> I used shaplus non password version,
> Or it is just showing free ,but will be charged in bill ???
> 
> ...




u will be charged for usage b'cause they are no happy hrs in home 250.
as far shaplus is concerned it might be a bug try an updated version from here



			
				prasad_den said:
			
		

> Still any idea regarding MCU...???


MCU will be charged @1re per mb for use for phone for internet & and calling someone.between that duration the total mb Downloaded will be charged @1 re per mb.this plan is not entirely free.also there is no monthly rental for phone.


regards,
gary


----------



## gary4gar (May 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Vishal_@_forums said:
			
		

> gary4gar, I used to believe the same, however, now I am not so sure. Please read the letter of this month in May 2006's Digit (page 151) The letter is by a user who was wrongfully charged for downloads done during the night hours.
> 
> He has said, and I quote:
> _"Say I log in at 0000 Monday, and log out at 0000 Tuesday. I schedule my downloads for six hours between 0200 and 0800 Monday. I downloaded 240 MB in the six hours. BSNL says only 240/24 * 6 = 60 MB is free, and they CHARGE SUBSCRIBERS for 180 MB."
> ...






			
				shyamno said:
			
		

> please give any more help because I had downloaded over 500 MB in 3 days otherwise i will be in deep trouble.Please help me.Any senior member who is using or used Home 500 can clarify it better than any one.




I think there were some billing problems of the customer because there is nothing like that.u can download anything between 200hrs-800hrs.all within this time is totally free.i confirmed this with a bsnl employee.vishal the case u telling is of misbilling which can be rectified with bsnl and they will soon revert there charges.if u still not belive me u can call there all india helpline 1800-424-1600
Edit: Home 500 has 100 hrs free after that it will be charged i recieved a news from somewhere which is yet to be confired as to be extra sure do not download more than 100 mb in happy hrs 
regards,
gary


----------



## Vishal_@_forums (May 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> I think there were some billing problems of the customer because there is nothing like that.u can download anything between 200hrs-800hrs.all within this time is totally free.i confirmed this with a bsnl employee.vishal the case u telling is of misbilling which can be rectified with bsnl and they will soon revert there charges.if u still not belive me u can call there all india helpline 1800-424-1600


I believe you are right. I called-up bsnl a few days ago and they stated the same. Am keeping my fingers crossed till I get my bill.

Thanks for the info gary! 

Cheers!


----------



## Mangal Pandey (May 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey thanx for the link for that unlimited home plan.
i didnt know about it.
but 1 more query.
In the Plan there is also a Home Unlimited Plus Plan, where the monthly rental is Nil. Now my question is the phone on which I have braodband installed (wish 2 migrate) also has One India Plan (299 pm/ all STD calls 1 Re/min..).
Now if i migrate 2 Home Unlimited Plus then will One India plan also exist simaletenously. (matlab dono ek saath chalega ki nahi ya fir kaun sa chalega)
Hope my question is clear.


----------



## gary4gar (May 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Mangal Pandey said:
			
		

> hey thanx for the link for that unlimited home plan.
> i didnt know about it.
> but 1 more query.
> In the Plan there is also a Home Unlimited Plus Plan, where the monthly rental is Nil. Now my question is the phone on which I have braodband installed (wish 2 migrate) also has One India Plan (299 pm/ all STD calls 1 Re/min..).
> ...




if u opted for Home Unlimited Plus Plan,then u cannot have a seprate plan for  calling through.it will be automatically converted in zero rental plan.in Unlimited Plan u can have a seprate plan for phone for u will be charged seprately.both the plans has same features this is the only diffrence in them. in my opion u should go for home Unlimited Plus Plan.


----------



## jack// ani (May 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> MCU will be charged @1re per mb for use for phone for internet & and calling someone.between that duration the total mb Downloaded will be charged @1 re per mb.this plan is not entirely free.also there is no monthly rental for phone.



hi gary4gar,

are you sure.....MCU means that?? you mean....if someone is talks on phone for an hour, and downloads 100mb in this duration, he will be charged rs.100!!! now this is unbelievable....what i think MCU mean is...you pulse rate will drop from current 3min/pulse to 1min/pulse....you have to pay 3 times more for the same voice call!!!


regards


----------



## gary4gar (May 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				jack// ani said:
			
		

> hi gary4gar,
> 
> are you sure.....MCU means that?? you mean....if someone is talks on phone for an hour, and downloads 100mb in this duration, he will be charged rs.100!!! now this is unbelievable....what i think MCU mean is...you pulse rate will drop from current 3min/pulse to 1min/pulse....you have to pay 3 times more for the same voice call!!!
> 
> ...




yes,
i meant that only but messed up with per min to mb.it was a typing error


----------



## mayhbp (May 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys the link with the info has changed now it contains two plans.
1.Bsnl 900 unlimited
2.Bsnl 900 ulimited Plus

the plus one has a  MUC of 1/min.but the non plus version has all the features of ur existing connection(the one u already have ie. monthly rental etc).means u dont have to mess up ur phone with all the unlimited features.

cant make up my mind on which one to go for.any ideas?


----------



## jack// ani (May 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mayhbp said:
			
		

> Guys the link with the info has changed now it contains two plans.
> 1.Bsnl 900 unlimited
> 2.Bsnl 900 ulimited Plus
> 
> ...



if you are not making too much voice call...then probably PLUS plan is the best.


----------



## PinKLip (May 11, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> u will be charged for usage b'cause they are no happy hrs in home 250.
> as far shaplus is concerned it might be a bug try an updated version from here
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks gary4gar for reply.
I am using the leatest version of shaplus, but it still shows free during happy hour, now my limit for this month is over ,now I am switched back to netone connection. 
Any one of my friends having the same problem?????

I am still confused,,, thanks any way


----------



## gary4gar (May 11, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				PinKLip said:
			
		

> Thanks gary4gar for reply.
> I am using the leatest version of shaplus, but it still shows free during happy hour, now my limit for this month is over ,now I am switched back to netone connection.
> Any one of my friends having the same problem?????
> 
> I am still confused,,, thanks any way



i suggest to move to HOme unlimeted plan plus where u just have to pay the broadband rental 900 rs nothing else not even phone rental which u must be paying @280-300bucks.

btw,visit forum at 2 am then u got mania of net so it should be ok to swicth to ul plus and don't bother about any limit.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 12, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi, I cannot connect to Dataone since last night. I am getting the error 678 (don't know what it is). I have checked the LAN cable and also the phone line and there is no problem of loose connection. Can someone shed some light on this on how to get rid of this error. All the indicators (Link, power and LAN) are on steadily.

Please help.


----------



## salils (May 12, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Hi, I cannot connect to Dataone since last night. I am getting the error 678 (don't know what it is). I have checked the LAN cable and also the phone line and there is no problem of loose connection. Can someone shed some light on this on how to get rid of this error. All the indicators (Link, power and LAN) are on steadily.
> 
> Please help.



the same problem withme on my LANDLINE INTERNET of BSNL


----------



## s18000rpm (May 12, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

how to change from  "HOME 250 PLAN"  to  "HOME 900 PLAN".

can you guys tell me the PROCEDURE.

 CURRENTLY i'm getting bill around 1000-1500 bucks.


----------



## go4saket (May 12, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Very simple... Just go to your nearest BSNL office and give them an application to do so. Do mention your phone number, customer ID and your BB user name for a faster service. The rest remains to them...


----------



## gary4gar (May 12, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Hi, I cannot connect to Dataone since last night. I am getting the error 678 (don't know what it is). I have checked the LAN cable and also the phone line and there is no problem of loose connection. Can someone shed some light on this on how to get rid of this error. All the indicators (Link, power and LAN) are on steadily.




error 678 is when a remote server we are tring to connect is taking to long to respond.solution:the server might be busy so try againg latter.if problem remains contact BSNL.on ur part keep trying again & again

regards,
gary


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@gary4gar: thanks it is up and running now after 24 hrs .


----------



## shyamno (May 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> I think there were some billing problems of the customer because there is nothing like that.u can download anything between 200hrs-800hrs.all within this time is totally free.i confirmed this with a bsnl employee.vishal the case u telling is of misbilling which can be rectified with bsnl and they will soon revert there charges.if u still not belive me u can call there all india helpline 1800-424-1600
> Edit: Home 500 has 100 hrs free after that it will be charged i recieved a news from somewhere which is yet to be confired as to be extra sure do not download more than 100 mb in happy hrs
> regards,
> gary



What does the last para means?In a partcular day's happy hour if I download more than 100 MB then it will charge or In a whole month I can download only  100MB in free hours, after which it would be chargable.


----------



## go4saket (May 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Can two people connect to BSNL BB at the same time using the same user ID and password. Well, it was possible some time back, I am sure, but what about now. I heard that such feature has been disabled now, but I am not sure how true it is. Can someone check it out and post the result...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				shyamno said:
			
		

> What does the last para means?In a partcular day's happy hour if I download more than 100 MB then it will charge or In a whole month I can download only  100MB in free hours, after which it would be chargable.



What!!! Someone please confirm. I have downloaded more than 3GB of data in happy hours. If this is true then I am in a soup. Better leave BB and get back to my old dial up then.


----------



## shyamno (May 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Some one please break the mystery of happy hour downloading and it's charges(if any).


----------



## rbhuvaneshbabu (May 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hello Friends, I can feel only pity on you because im using Airtel Broadband Internet Connections "Unlimited Access" @256 kbps for just Rs.600 Per month. Better Switch to Airtel Broadband Services.

With Regards,
R.Bhuvaneshbabu
09894433127
rbhuvaneshbabu@yahoo.com


----------



## PinKLip (May 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> What!!! Someone please confirm. I have downloaded more than 3GB of data in happy hours. If this is true then I am in a soup. Better leave BB and get back to my old dial up then.



I am already back to my NETONE connection(my this months BB's 400mb limit is over)
Shaplus still show's free happy hour,What to do ?????


> Hello Friends, I can feel only pity on you because im using Airtel Broadband Internet Connections "Unlimited Access" @256 kbps for just Rs.600 Per month. Better Switch to Airtel Broadband Services



In my city airtel is still limited to mobile only


----------



## PinKLip (May 14, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Some of my friends may get help from here


> *www.vinuthomas.com/Forums.html
> *www.broadbandforum.in/index.php?showforum=7


----------



## mayhbp (May 14, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

tell me one thing guys what is the point of unlimited usage or happy hours 
if they charge for it.i think they dont or they would have mentioned it,i have been downloading for the past 9 months never have i been billed for it.
even if this is a recent development they would have mentioned it.
they would not have mentioned unlimited if it had been otherwise.

next thing ull hear is "u know the 900 ul plan they charge u if u go bove 900 mb"
my opinion its not true.
so put it to a rest guys


----------



## go4saket (May 14, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hey, is there anyone from Orissa! I am not able to connect since yesterday as I am getting an error 678. Are things alright with you or is it the same every where in Orissa... Is there a way out form this...


----------



## PinKLip (May 14, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Another anternative to Shaplus is here
Dataone Usage finder


> *duf.sourceforge.net/


I have not tried it,
please try and give coments
thanks


----------



## mayhbp (May 14, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

yep yesterday the same thing happned to me round about 4 am i got disconnected and then the same old 678.i think bsnl has increased the no of users more than the server can handle


----------



## PinKLip (May 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Anyone out there, who got UL900Plus plan???

Please give your review
thanks 
regards 
PinKLip


----------



## saiaspire (May 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi guys,

I use Dataone and i have a Type I modem from BSNL.( Huwaein SMARTAX MT800)

If i start my modem, it automatically connects to the internet.

I dont want this to happen, instead i want to connect to the internet only when i want, jus like dial-up where i have to enter my userid and pass and then click dial.

One of my friends told i can do this using PPOE dialer. PLs Help.

-Sai


----------



## PinKLip (May 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				saiaspire said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I use Dataone and i have a Type I modem from BSNL.( Huwaein SMARTAX MT800)
> 
> ...


Hi saiaspire
For modem help you can look here,


> *www.vinuthomas.com/Forums.html


a very good forum on Dataone and other indian Broadband.
and PPOE dialer
go here





> www.respppoe.com


 I have not used PPOE dialer, some of my friend have use it
regards 
PinKLip


----------



## saiaspire (May 16, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Thanks a lot Pink Lip!

I really needed that


----------



## PinKLip (May 17, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Please share your experience of PPOE dialer.
Thanks
Regards
PinKLip


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 17, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

A peculiar problem is cropping up for the last few days. After sometime of connecting, the link goes away and I am not aware. Suppose I am writing a important email or a long post here and after I click on 'send' or 'submit', I suddenly see the page cannot be displayed. On checking I find that the link light on the modem is gone. By that time it is too late and I have to write all over again. The link comes back on after sometime. I am just wanting to ask does anyone has this kind of experience? How to overcome it?


----------



## PinKLip (May 17, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> A peculiar problem is cropping up for the last few days. After sometime of connecting, the link goes away and I am not aware. Suppose I am writing a important email or a long post here and after I click on 'send' or 'submit', I suddenly see the page cannot be displayed. On checking I find that the link light on the modem is gone. By that time it is too late and I have to write all over again. The link comes back on after sometime. I am just wanting to ask does anyone has this kind of experience? How to overcome it?



I think you can search for your prob in vinuthomas forum . Link in given above


----------



## cyrux (May 18, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@digitised , since its a problem with the link , its from the exchange side


----------



## deepgeek2 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I too have suffered the same problem.
The problem is that even the message of disconnection is shown a bit later than actual disconection.
This "link" thing is very strange.
It keeps coming and going for no obvious reasons.


cyrux said





			
				cyrux said:
			
		

> @digitised , since its a problem with the link , its from the exchange side



The problem is that right now there are simply too many problems from the exchange side.


----------



## jack// ani (May 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi all,

i just read somewhere that change in plan is done only at first day of the month....just want to confirm if its true. as i'll be switching to 900UL.

btw....did anyone got UL plan!!!!!

thax


----------



## go4saket (May 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Nothing as such... You can change your plan anytime according to your own convinience. You will be billed in pro-rata basis...


----------



## PinKLip (May 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				jack// ani said:
			
		

> hi all,
> 
> i just read somewhere that change in plan is done only at first day of the month....just want to confirm if its true. as i'll be switching to 900UL.
> 
> ...


I went to  BSNL Office yesterday(18th may).The UL900Plus plan is yet to be started in my state.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Ok, I have one dump question a relative asked me. Is there any way that the end-user knows in which plan he is currently in, i.e. home 250, home 500, home 999, home UL 900 etc.?

Please reply. It's urgent. Actually he had taken during the free scheme (home 250) and then applied for home 500 after two months. His local exchange also confirmed him the same. Now after 2 months of heavy use (where usage went over 4GB in free hours), he had called up helpdesk 18004241600 for some random query. In that he just asked the technician (?) what plan is being shown against his username and he got the shocking reply that it was home 250, still!!!!!!!!!!!!

So I am asking this question on his behalf. He had applied at the exchange and they had told him that he had been upgraded to plan 500. Now how come it is shown otherwise? Is there any way the user finds out what plan he is currently in?

Please reply, it's urgent.


----------



## jack// ani (May 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				PinKLip said:
			
		

> I went to  BSNL Office yesterday(18th may).The UL900Plus plan is yet to be started in my state.



and which state do you belong to.......


----------



## PinKLip (May 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				jack// ani said:
			
		

> and which state do you belong to.......


I am from ASSAM.


			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Ok, I have one dump question a relative asked me. Is there any way that the end-user knows in which plan he is currently in, i.e. home 250, home 500, home 999, home UL 900 etc.?
> 
> Please reply. It's urgent. Actually he had taken during the free scheme (home 250) and then applied for home 500 after two months. His local exchange also confirmed him the same. Now after 2 months of heavy use (where usage went over 4GB in free hours), he had called up helpdesk 18004241600 for some random query. In that he just asked the technician (?) what plan is being shown against his username and he got the shocking reply that it was home 250, still!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I thinks 
Here ars some usefull links
To check your plan usage, change broadband access passwords using any of the belowmentioned links:
10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp
10.240.89.199/webLogin.jsp
10.241.16.195/webLogin.jsp
10.241.96.195/webLogin.jsp
 some of the above link work only with IE
or navigate through
www.dataone.in/

To check your mail and to change your webmail password use this link:
www.dataone.in/

A nice BSNL site containing lots of valuable information:
www.ap.bsnl.co.in/inte...ternet.htm
Credit goes to some other forum
Regards
PinKLip


----------



## go4saket (May 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Ok, I have one dump question a relative asked me. Is there any way that the end-user knows in which plan he is currently in, i.e. home 250, home 500, home 999, home UL 900 etc.?
> 
> Please reply. It's urgent. Actually he had taken during the free scheme (home 250) and then applied for home 500 after two months. His local exchange also confirmed him the same. Now after 2 months of heavy use (where usage went over 4GB in free hours), he had called up helpdesk 18004241600 for some random query. In that he just asked the technician (?) what plan is being shown against his username and he got the shocking reply that it was home 250, still!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So I am asking this question on his behalf. He had applied at the exchange and they had told him that he had been upgraded to plan 500. Now how come it is shown otherwise? Is there any way the user finds out what plan he is currently in?


Thats quite simple... Just go to *10.240.112.195/webLogin.jsp and log in with your user ID and password. There, click service records and select the current month. On the very left column, your current scheme will be displayed.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				go4saket said:
			
		

> Thats quite simple... Just go to *10.240.112.195/webLogin.jsp and log in with your user ID and password. There, click service records and select the current month. On the very left column, your current scheme will be displayed.



I followed as you told, but the left column is only written "Speed 256kbps". 

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/2993/dataoneusagescreenshot4ri.th.jpg

That is not clear as to the current plan. Although, the total traffic shown in the extreme right column is shown as 0 for unlimited usage (2AM-8AM). That is supposedly a saving grace. But can someone with *home plan 250* can please tell me what amount of traffic is shown in the right hand column if they use it anytime between 2AM-8AM (as home unlimited is not available in plan 250)?


----------



## cyberzook (May 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> A peculiar problem is cropping up for the last few days. After sometime of connecting, the link goes away and I am not aware. Suppose I am writing a important email or a long post here and after I click on 'send' or 'submit', I suddenly see the page cannot be displayed. On checking I find that the link light on the modem is gone. By that time it is too late and I have to write all over again. The link comes back on after sometime. I am just wanting to ask does anyone has this kind of experience? How to overcome it?


I am facing similar connections very frequently this month.. its probably problem with exchange/their system. I posted complaint at 1800-424-1600. They solve the problem but it reappears again after 1 day or even a few hrs.. At times after switching the modem the WAN light would not stabilise at all or after a long time.. like it happened today morning during the free hours..such waste of valuable sleep!!
So today i have configured the modem for "always on". working prob free since then. lets see how it goes..


----------



## jack// ani (May 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				go4saket said:
			
		

> Nothing as such... You can change your plan anytime according to your own convinience. You will be billed in pro-rata basis...



thanks for reply....now suppose i'am willing to change my home500 plan in the mid of the month....to 900UL will they charge me rs.500 or 900 for that month???

thax


----------



## go4saket (May 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

That depends on the date on which they activate your new plan. Say for exapmle that they activate your new plan on 20th, then you will be charged @Rs.500 for 20 days and @Rs.900 for the rest. They will calculate in on pro rata basis.


----------



## prasad_den (May 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				jack// ani said:
			
		

> thanks for reply....now suppose i'am willing to change my home500 plan in the mid of the month....to 900UL will they charge me rs.500 or 900 for that month???
> 
> thax


Your plan will be changed from the following month onwards..


----------



## go4saket (May 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				prasad_den said:
			
		

> Your plan will be changed from the following month onwards..


Are you sure about this because as to what I know, they charge on pro rata basis...


----------



## PinKLip (May 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> I followed as you told, but the left column is only written "Speed 256kbps".


That means your are on h250 plan.
In case of h500 plan it show h500 plan in extrime left column, i have ckecked it, confirmed.


			
				digitized said:
			
		

> But can someone with home plan 250 can please tell me what amount of traffic is shown in the right hand column if they use it anytime between 2AM-8AM (as home unlimited is not available in plan 250)?


please see this thread-------
*www.vinuthomas.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=3604.html
I used 710mbs in the month of apr2006. I have to pay for 300mb(710mbs-410mbs)
*DONOT cross your D/L limits,otherwise you have to pay ,That is SURE.
*One more thing please erase your ID from the image, you have posted


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				PinKLip said:
			
		

> That means your are on h250 plan.
> In case of h500 plan it show h500 plan in extrime left column, i have ckecked it, confirmed.
> 
> please see this thread-------
> ...



Can someone else with home 500 plan confirm what is written in the extreme left column?


----------



## shyamno (May 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am using home 500.can any one help me in configuring my settings for downloading files through Bitcomet or any other torrent download s/w.Because I am getting only D/S=3-4KB/s and U/S=1KB/s,which I think is very low than average.


----------



## go4saket (May 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Incase if you have restriced your upload speed, increase it and your download speed will increase proportainately. Generally the download speed is 6 times of your upload speed. So check out your upload speed...


----------



## go4saket (May 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am having a problem with BSNL BB. I have two parallel telephone line in which I have my BB connection. The problem is that whenever I switch on my modem, the phone connected to the modem works all fine but the other phone on the parallel line gets very disturbed. Why is this happening. Is there a way to stop this disturbance???


----------



## shyamno (May 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

U must have a seperate connection for both the phone i.e the main wire which was previously coming and getting attached to the main phone ,now there must be two lines coming from the outside poll (or whatever) and getting attached to the two phones seperately.


----------



## go4saket (May 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

The main wire that comes from the pole is further divided in two and each of them connects to phones. I hope this is the right procedure...


----------



## Generic Superhero (May 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

can someone tell me whether the home 1000 plan is single user or multi user type?


----------



## PinKLip (May 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Here is the link for ,
ADSL modem configure
ADSL modem driver/software other utilities--------
*www.calcutta.bsnl.co.in/dataoneinstall/menu.html

Credit goes to someone else


----------



## PinKLip (May 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Any one on Home500 plan??
Today I applied for migration to H500, h250 is too less, my this month limits(410mbs) is overed in just 10days.
Now I have stop using datsone, back to NETONE acountless dialup........
BTW if anyone having on H500 plz give your feedback .
Thanks
Regards
PinKLip


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@pinklip: confirm from everywhere (local exchange, customer support), if possible get in writing about your change in plan from the local exchange. They will tell you that after 3-4 days it will be activated. You will ring them continuously to get the confirmation and they will get fed up and tell you that h500 has been activated. In reality it will be not. And then after transferring >4GB per month for the next two months, they will tell you innocently that you are still on h250 and you will be charged Rs.10000 on your bill for 2 months. Don't take anything for granted, I have had this very experience. If they still send me bill based on h250 (I have transferred >6GB of data this month BTW), I will simply not give them the money and take the airtel 256kbps unlimited connection at Rs.999. BSNL dataone simply sux.


----------



## sam_1710 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Any one using HOME 900 UL plan???

Hello....!!!!! Any one using the unlimited Home 900 plan from BSNL...
Please tell me the Pros and cons!!!!!
 Thank you!!!


----------



## cyberzook (May 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Can someone else with home 500 plan confirm what is written in the extreme left column?



[2006-05]Service Records 
    Service:All Services    Domain:All Domains 

  Total Send Volume(GB) Total Receive Volume(GB) Total Volume(GB) Total Duration(hour) 
  0.171       1.108           1.279           53.85 

[Next Page]  [Last Page]      Page 1 / 7     Total 129 Records  

  Service Name Start Time Stop Time Send[KB] Receive[KB] Total[KB] Duration[second]    Traffic(KB)(excluding night unlimited[For HOME 500/1000/1800/3300 plan only]) 

  Speed 256 Kbps    2006/05/24 16:55:16        2006/05/24 17:42:56     769    3264    4033    2860    4033 
  Speed 256 Kbps    2006/05/24 13:40:40        2006/05/24 14:37:40     2073  5277    7350    3420    7350 

 I am having home 500 since july last year


----------



## cyberzook (May 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Now after configuring the modem(UT-300R2) for "always on" I am facing a problem with azureus..
the NAT & DHT are remaining firewalled(red/yellow), getting very low d/l speeds..
Help!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				cyberzook said:
			
		

> Now after configuring the modem(UT-300R2) for "always on" I am facing a problem with azureus..
> the NAT & DHT are remaining firewalled(red/yellow), getting very low d/l speeds..
> Help!



Check out www.portforward.com for configuring your particular modem for azarues. Check that in the local modem server 192.168.1.1, under the section virtual server, your particular application is added with your particular port number.


----------



## gary4gar (May 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



> Any one on Home500 plan??
> Today I applied for migration to H500, h250 is too less, my this month limits(410mbs) is overed in just 10days.
> Now I have stop using datsone, back to NETONE acountless dialup........
> BTW if anyone having on H500 plz give your feedback .
> ...


the best thing about home 500 is happy hrs


----------



## yrana2002 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have one really odd case.

I use Dataone Usage Finder to check my usage for Home 500 Plan.

Lately, that is on 24th, i checked my usage to see i had used .9GB(excluding night time of course )
However, when i checked in the morning today, it showed .84GB and now, when i checked in the night it was .54GB 

Now tell me whats happening here. This all can lead me to a big bill now...
I thought *DUF* was reliable than Shaplus as it seperates mixed usage as well..


----------



## PinKLip (May 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



> I have one really odd case.
> 
> I use Dataone Usage Finder to check my usage for Home 500 Plan.
> 
> ...


There is another application called "WatchWAN"
Get it here-----
*duf.sourceforge.net/watchwan/
You can try it


----------



## calvin (May 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

anyone using plan 900?????
do please tell ur opinion about it. a friend of mine feels the speeds are not 256 always. 
but i wanna b sure. cause am planning to change from 500 to 900 plan
please reply soon


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

When I log into my account's usage finder, it always adds up my night time usage in the total recieve volume. How do I know the total usage that I am being charged for?
Furthermore, is there any way to know only the current month's usage?


----------



## gary4gar (May 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@aryayush 
u can use DataOne-Bandwidth 2.4
*www.shaplus.com/dataone/index.htm


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Thanks a lot! Really did help!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Heard unconfirmed reports that night unlimited will be taken away from home 500 plan. Anyone heard of it? I may be completely wrong and insane to say this, but someone please confirm.(

Actually I saw this posted in another tech forum.


----------



## a_medico (May 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Does anybody use Modem with wireless access point for dataone?

plz tell me which one to be preferred. i have heard of netgear.

what is the approximate price?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 30, 2006)

*BSNL Dataone problem...*

these days i noticed dataone becoming harder to connect. sometimes suddenly dataone stops the connection(i mean the icon is there,but i cant browse the net). sometimes when connecting i get the message "password is invalid" while it is a saved password and is perfectly valid. and sometimes while connecting its like "the server did not respond in a timely manner"

is it just me?


----------



## kjuvale (May 30, 2006)

*Re: BSNL Dataone problem...*

yes, i am facing the same problem from many days, it happened 3-4 times. The saved password which was correct was rejected and also even when its connected not even single page of sites opens. But it happens sometimes only not for whole day. it gets working after 15-30min.


----------



## gary4gar (May 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey this is not a sticky anymore & also all members have rep power 0 excepct mods.some changes sre in progess...


----------



## Brave_Hunt (May 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hey guys I'm using adsl HUAWEI SmartAX MT880 moden and when I try to confiure it through *192.168.1.1/ nothing happenes I get the message that "The page cannot be displayed" can anyone tell me why I can't open it?


----------



## gary4gar (May 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

first set lan i.p address to 192.168.1.100 & then try


----------



## drgrudge (May 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> hey this is not a sticky anymore & also all members have rep power 0 excepct mods.some changes sre in progess...


Hmm.. it'll be sticky once again.


----------



## enigmatic.manas (May 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey guys i use airtel bb........is dataone better than airtel.....plz guys help........i have no idea about dataone


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post All BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Heard unconfirmed reports that night unlimited will be taken away from home 500 plan. Anyone heard of it? I may be completely wrong and insane to say this, but someone please confirm.(
> 
> Actually I saw this posted in another tech forum.



Yes I think  u r wrong dude.............they can't do this without putting info of withdrawl of  night unlimited in there website and till today all seems in our favour plz visit and confirm night unlimited here *bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm


----------



## taurus (May 31, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Can anyone help please.I have recently applied for migration to H500 from H250.
Now when I go the link  *10.241.80.195/webLogin.jsp and click on the
"user info" tab i get a message like this:
                              A Runtime error has occured.
                              Do you wish to debug ?
                              Line : 209
                              Error : Exception occured.
Is this problem due to my browser (IE 6) or with the site itself ?
Is there any other way i can confirm whether my plan has been changed ?
Thanks for any suggestion about this.


----------



## Brave_Hunt (May 31, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> first set lan i.p address to 192.168.1.100 & then try


 And how would I do so? Please tell me the full process I'm kinda noob 'bout it.


----------



## gary4gar (May 31, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*For win xp*=in the taskbar on two computers icon right click on status>a window labelled "local area connection status">click properties>a window labelled "local area connection properties">choose INTERNET PROTOCOL(TP/IP)>click properties>now enter the following values


```
I.P Address:192.168.1.100
subnet mask:225.255.255.0
```
leave rest fields blank.for any further help reply back 

regards,
gary


----------



## Darthvader (May 31, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@taurus Its nothing with IE6 since thats almost the only browser it supports.
Check it out l;ater


----------



## Brave_Hunt (May 31, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> *For win xp*=in the taskbar on two computers icon right click on status>a window labelled "local area connection status">click properties>a window labelled "local area connection properties">choose INTERNET PROTOCOL(TP/IP)>click properties>now enter the following values
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


It worked  but dunno what to set there   anyways thanks for helping.


----------



## gary4gar (May 31, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

web based utility is used for port forwarding,wireless control,connection.in simple works every setting of ur router is available here.


----------



## PinKLip (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi,only the 10.240.16.195 portal shows the plan in the user info page.
So, to know what is your current plan just try to login through that portal,
other portal might not reflect your plan.
Try it
Thanks
Credit goes to someone else.


----------



## taurus (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				taurus said:
			
		

> Can anyone help please.I have recently applied for migration to H500 from H250.
> Now when I go the link  *10.241.80.195/webLogin.jsp and click on the
> "user info" tab i get a message like this:
> A Runtime error has occured.
> ...




I tried the portal *10.240.16.195/webLogin.jsp but same problem.
Is any one else having this problem?
If not then i guess somethings wrong with my browser.
Any suggestion about this would be very helpful.
Thanks.


----------



## PinKLip (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				taurus said:
			
		

> I tried the portal *10.240.16.195/webLogin.jsp but same problem.
> Is any one else having this problem?
> If not then i guess somethings wrong with my browser.
> Any suggestion about this would be very helpful.
> Thanks.


Sometime while login you will be asked to install chiniese language pack. try installing the pack(this is due to the BSNL portal is coppied from a chiniese site, i read this in some other forum.BSNL people cannot or doesnot want to remove it,That I donot know)  
Thanks
Regards
PinKLip


----------



## taurus (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				PinKLip said:
			
		

> Sometime while login you will be asked to install chiniese language pack. try installing the pack(this is due to the BSNL portal is coppied from a chiniese site, i read this in some other forum.BSNL people cannot or doesnot want to remove it,That I donot know)
> Thanks
> Regards
> PinKLip



Thaks for your suggestion but the culprit in this case was my firewall "zonealarm". After shutting it down i could view my records.
By the way i got this usefull tip from vinuthomas.com.
Three cheers to them !!!!!!!


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys help me...

I am already using DataOne Home 1000 plan and now i want to change plan to Home UL 900 so that i can determine which one is better.....

If i take Home UL 900 and dont liked it then can i again change plan to Home 1000 plan ?


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Ya u can change back


----------



## aryayush (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				anirudhasarawgi said:
			
		

> Guys help me...
> 
> I am already using DataOne Home 1000 plan and now i want to change plan to Home UL 900 so that i can determine which one is better.....
> 
> If i take Home UL 900 and dont liked it then can i again change plan to Home 1000 plan ?


I too had the Home 1000 plan earlier and I recently had it changed to Home UL 900. Let me tell you, the speed will become agonisingly slow (compared to the 384 Kbps you currently have) but the unlimited downloads facility more than makes up for it. However, if you are satisfied with the 2 GB and happy hours that you have, do not switch to the UL plan.


----------



## %systemroot% (Jun 3, 2006)

*Free BroadBand By BSNL*

Hey guys ..... I am using BSNL 250 Home Plan since January 3rd 2006 and guess what I haven't paid evn a rupee for it yet....

The previous 4 telephone bills had no details about broadband prices....although I have exceeded the limits of 0.4GB every month

Is there anyone else who has been lucky like me????????


*www.imgmonkey.com/image/8168-sig-trick-copy.png


----------



## hard_rock (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys, I got new dataone broadband connection ( Actually I applied for Home 500 plan). When they (BSNL Guys) setup the connection and showed me the account statistics (Download Amount) on dataone.in, it showed Start Up Plan, 256Kbps. But I told them though it shows Start Up ur account is Home 500 Only..So I need to know from Dataone Home500 plan users that whether it will show Home 500 plan, 256Kbps or Start-Up plan only for Home 500 plan.


----------



## royal (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I applied for changing my plan from home500 to UL900 last month ...

any sure way to know whether it has been changed or not ?


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey there site is down for me at least cannot see anything except blue background.but with shaplus tools it all works.any infos on this


----------



## go4saket (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Yes, I too am using Shaplus to check my bandwidth. BSNL sucks...


----------



## mayhbp (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				royal said:
			
		

> I applied for changing my plan from home500 to UL900 last month ...
> 
> any sure way to know whether it has been changed or not ?




go to the portal.click on userinfo if it displays UL 900 then it has been changed.
and they usually do it on a new month.


----------



## PinKLip (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here**(portal for firefox)*

Try this
*10.240.144.195/nonie_webLogin.jsp
to login in firefox
No addon for firefox in necessary
No more------
" 
Sorry, you cannot access portal because your explore is not Cookie-enabled.
 Please set your exploreCookie-enabled, and access portal again!
 ie needed 
"
massage

give feedback
Thanks
Regards
PinKLip


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi,

I applied for a new BSNL landline connection last saturday and will be getting the new number today itself. Is it possible that I can apply for the dataone connection this month itself for this new number? If I apply within 2-3 days, then the telephone bill (I suppose that is required for BB application processing) will not be available as the first bill will arrive latest by july.

To summarize, can I start using the new dataone connection (I applied for h500) from this month itself?

Thank you.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here**(portal for firefox)*



> Try this
> *10.240.144.195/nonie_webLogin.jsp
> to login in firefox
> No addon for firefox in necessary
> ...



yes looks like at lasts BSNL came to know there is any other brower on the earth except IE.but ispite of repeated tries my login is failed



> Hi,
> 
> I applied for a new BSNL landline connection last saturday and will be getting the new number today itself. Is it possible that I can apply for the dataone connection this month itself for this new number? If I apply within 2-3 days, then the telephone bill (I suppose that is required for BB application processing) will not be available as the first bill will arrive latest by july.
> 
> ...


i think should have applied for the bb caonection by staing in the form itself.now as u have applied for it.u have to go to their customer service center.alternatively u can concact ur local exchange.get may give to faster results.as in my case i got a call from my exchange.the person said we are givung bb for free.so i immediatly said yes.the next day bb was insatlled.after two days i got my pass.believe me i didn't got out of my house.i am really satified by their service.u can get thier no. from *197*



for others
Shaplus also shows the subscribed plan in the extreme left column


----------



## pop143 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Anybody here using bsnl h ul 900 plan..?


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@aryayush : can u tell me wats ur dataone UL 900 download and upload speed ?


----------



## mayhbp (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				anirudhasarawgi said:
			
		

> @aryayush : can u tell me wats ur dataone UL 900 download and upload speed ?



My friend is currently using the ul plan he says the speeds dont suffer a lot,
its more int the night and a bit compromised in the day.

But the UL thing more than makes up for it.
At least i am going for it.

but get a few reviews from people in ur city if u can.


----------



## pop143 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am using 500 plan , but its showing 250plan in the bsnl webportal;
its not excluding the free time; though i manually exclude 2-8 hrs; wot about the mixed time.i mean 7.30-8.10 am..! wot to do for this? if its is 500 plan already wud be the server automatically split up the usage time and mb.??
happy hours users plz help me. how this mixed time for u appears in ure usage chart??


----------



## mayhbp (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				pop143 said:
			
		

> I am using 500 plan , but its showing 250plan in the bsnl webportal;
> its not excluding the free time; though i manually exclude 2-8 hrs; wot about the mixed time.i mean 7.30-8.10 am..! wot to do for this? if its is 500 plan already wud be the server automatically split up the usage time and mb.??
> happy hours users plz help me. how this mixed time for u appears in ure usage chart??




I guess if its showing 250 then they can seriously bill u.My first advise is to stop downloading anything.Second talk to your commercial officer,better to show up on his desk.Tell him about the problem.
and he will check the form u filled.if there is a problem they will sort it out,(but remember it wont change immediately so restrain from downloading)

And about the 7 30 to 8 10 thing it dosent matter now,if u r shown as a 250
user you  will be charged for the whole period so first thing is to get ur mess settled.


----------



## royal (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mayhbp said:
			
		

> go to the portal.click on userinfo if it displays UL 900 then it has been changed.
> and they usually do it on a new month.



I figured it out myself  

But anyway, thx for the info


----------



## pop143 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mayhbp said:
			
		

> I guess if its showing 250 then they can seriously bill u.My first advise is to stop downloading anything.Second talk to your commercial officer,better to show up on his desk.Tell him about the problem.
> and he will check the form u filled.if there is a problem they will sort it out,(but remember it wont change immediately so restrain from downloading)
> 
> And about the 7 30 to 8 10 thing it dosent matter now,if u r shown as a 250
> user you  will be charged for the whole period so first thing is to get ur mess settled.



My monthly telephone bill comes printed with home500 plan subtracting 1gb free. but in website its h250; and anyway in h500 also they r not subtracting the free usage ; ie-7 to 8 am, i used;

the thing is , even if i go and complain, wud they be having any record and cud they splitup the time 7-30 to 8.10 as 7.30 to 8.00 and 8.00 to 8.10 am

bcoz most of my high data usage are like mixed time only. plz reply if u knw any.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am using Home1000 Plan but in website its written Speed 256 Kbps... why is it so. The Bill is taken for Home1000 Plan though with 2gb given for usage.Somebody help me ?


----------



## pop143 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				anirudhasarawgi said:
			
		

> I am using Home1000 Plan but in website its written Speed 256 Kbps... why is it so. The Bill is taken for Home1000 Plan though with 2gb given for usage.Somebody help me ?



ya same for me...bill h500..but in website startup plan. they do give 1 gb free..but not deducting the freetime usage. is this same for u? are they deducting the 2.-8.or same gb usage is billed as shown in website..??


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

HAS any1 got the HOME 900UL + plan in the digit forum?
If that is So,is ur plan change reflected /shown in the bsnl poartal a/c checks

.......& more so.....what about the speed during daytime with the 900UL plan?

GENUINE REPLIES would be REALLY appreciateed!


----------



## royal (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> HAS any1 got the HOME 900UL + plan in the digit forum?
> If that is So,is ur plan change reflected /shown in the bsnl poartal a/c checks
> 
> .......& more so.....what about the speed during daytime with the 900UL plan?
> ...



I have it  

yes I checked out the portal...it is there under user info  

well,regarding speed ... I get around 30 KB/s download speed


----------



## mayhbp (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				pop143 said:
			
		

> My monthly telephone bill comes printed with home500 plan subtracting 1gb free. but in website its h250; and anyway in h500 also they r not subtracting the free usage ; ie-7 to 8 am, i used;
> 
> the thing is , even if i go and complain, wud they be having any record and cud they splitup the time 7-30 to 8.10 as 7.30 to 8.00 and 8.00 to 8.10 am
> 
> bcoz most of my high data usage are like mixed time only. plz reply if u knw any.



dude if in the monthly bill they are charging you according to the 500 plan then yes they should be substracting the usage of 7:30 to 8.00 and billl u for only 10 mins ie 8:00 to 8:10.
that what happens for me.
about past records, its there in the portal along with the present month ull have the past 2 months record(i dont think ur problem is older then that?) or take a print out to them from the portal.You will have to do this.

and bout changing your display ,only the CO can help you.cause now i have talked to him(ofcourse my city) so many times that i know things happen.
and ull have to submit an application saying so and so has happned please make the changes on the portal.
its not going to change on its own u have to give them in writing(govt stuff).

in my case  i went there with 1200rs to buy a modem and took it. then i changed my mind there and then and decided to go for a wi fi one.
guess what they did not take the extra 800 and give the modem,instead asked me to fill an application, give 2000 rs and then take a refund of 1200.

\what awesome crackpots.


----------



## mayhbp (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

What is the RSS feed for this thread.I could get the one for the general forum but no tfor this particular thread.
anyone ?


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am facing an extremely slow spped during DAYTIME.......about 109-140 kbps.which doesnot justify my data1 as exactly as BROADBAND service.....only in NIGHTtime(after 12-1am),speed somewhat increases to around about 256 kbps or more

This is all after they shifted me to my 900 UL Plus,which i thought would at last save my soul,but alas

Now,is this complain time(since data1 bband should b mandatory 256 kbps round the clock whether day or night,otherwise it should not b data Bband)

So NOW Whom 2 complain( or is it all NORMAL)?


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

is normal.u can complain for it but hope they listen(_sarkri log_)
but there is a up-down of 240-250kbps


----------



## pop143 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mayhbp said:
			
		

> dude if in the monthly bill they are charging you according to the 500 plan then yes they should be substracting the usage of 7:30 to 8.00 and billl u for only 10 mins ie 8:00 to 8:10.
> that what happens for me.






Thanks buddy , this month i'll find out....and fill a complaint.


----------



## PinKLip (Jun 10, 2006)

*Dizitized plz note this*



			
				anirudhasarawgi said:
			
		

> I am using Home1000 Plan but in website its written Speed 256 Kbps... why is it so. The Bill is taken for Home1000 Plan though with 2gb given for usage.Somebody help me ?


Ya lots of people are having this type of prob. Me too a victim.I have shifted from h250 to H500 on 2nd june. But my portal shows only " Speed 256", nothing is mentioned abt the plan. I have meet a senior BSNL officer and told him abt this problem. He discussed this matter with BSNL official from Bangalore(I was told everything in dataone is controlled from Bangalore).
Soon every body can see his/her plan in the portal so no more confusion.
Now I can too see the plan in the portal .
So confusion regarding this is FINALY OVER.
Again I am saying if you are useing FireFox then
go here *10.240.144.195/nonie_webLogin.jsp  
Other portal donot worked in firefox


----------



## go4saket (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I guess if you check your bandwidth through Shaplus, it displays your connection plan also...


Sorry guys, just checked it out...Shaplus also doesnt display your connection plan...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

UL connection rulz,

D/led in May : 56 GB
Uploaded : 14 GB

Whee!


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> UL connection rulz,
> 
> D/led in May : 56 GB
> Uploaded : 14 GB
> ...




how much time it takes on avg to download a movie on rapidshare of 1 GB.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> HAS any1 got the HOME 900UL + plan in the digit forum?
> If that is So,is ur plan change reflected /shown in the bsnl poartal a/c checks
> 
> .......& more so.....what about the speed during daytime with the 900UL plan?
> ...




i had directly applied for 900 plus plan. Didnt have broadband before that.

So as  of now I have :-

1) 900 UL plus plan

2) netgear DG834G ADSL Modem/router wireless (in short, a modem which emits wireless signals)

3) We access it with 2 laptops (with neatgear you can connect 20, i think)

4) The download speed I am getting is 29-30 kbps (while downloading big files from rapidshare in flashget)

As of now, the download speed is quite constant irrespective of day/night.

In short, I am quite happy though on first day configuring the modem was a big pain in @$$. And the problem was actually in the connecting point of phone line and not the modem


----------



## mayhbp (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> how much time it takes on avg to download a movie on rapidshare of 1 GB.




personal experience man rapidshare is very slow even on the UL connection.
its the only down side of it(i dont get above 10 avg)
whereas torrents give bout 30.


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Ok.. I have UL 900 + plan. Got it 5 weeks back. (One of the first in Chennai and First one in our exchange to get that plan).

Here is more on that:
*ashwinr.com/2006/05/06/an-unlimited-internet-connection-atlast/


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> how much time it takes on avg to download a movie on rapidshare of 1 GB.


What do you mean? The speeds are always 28-30 minimum and 33-34 max usually, and movies are 700 MB, so it takes about 7 hourse .. But I dont use RS for movies, torrents are way easier to use than RS and no waiting or limit stuff either...

Have a good connection, use torrents


----------



## sajal (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Dataone Usage Finder
A free open source tool to do the calculations for bsnl dataone
*duf.sourceforge.net/

Using it and looked quite useful.. u guys might want to try it out


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

what about any usage finder in GNU/LInux


----------



## sajal (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> what about any usage finder in GNU/LInux



Try this perl script
Data One Broadband Statistics
*dobs.sourceforge.net/

Haven't tried, but most users say it works perfectly.


----------



## executioner (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey
      does bsnl charge for extra download in the trial period


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi guyess...

for past few days i have noticed a huge speed boost with one of our DataOne account...  with our 1mbps, the normal download speed is around 125 - 130 kbps.... but for few days its running over 275kbps... non stop...   

take a look here,

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/4530/2803fb.th.jpg

though i have not seen any difference with Home 256, or with MU 512 Kbps..

anyone else here having such a boost??


btw,



			
				executioner said:
			
		

> hey
> does bsnl charge for extra download in the trial period



they do charge for extra, thats any thing over 400MB....


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				executioner said:
			
		

> hey
> does bsnl charge for extra download in the trial period



yes,
they do charge for it @1.2 or @1.4Rs per MB


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

HI guys
 I took a dataone connection . I have instaslled all the drivers of the DSL modem and established a connection . But whenever I try  to connect to the internet It says "THE REMOTE COMPUTER IS NOT RESPONDING " 
Error No. 678.

Urgent Help Needed.


----------



## friend_sunit (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I had applied for DATAONE BROADBAND on 1st April but have not yet received any information from BSNL. I queried but no one was there to receive me and give me a good reply. THIS is BSNL.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				chirayu garg said:
			
		

> HI guys
> I took a dataone connection . I have instaslled all the drivers of the DSL modem and established a connection . But whenever I try  to connect to the internet It says "THE REMOTE COMPUTER IS NOT RESPONDING "
> Error No. 678.
> 
> Urgent Help Needed.




contact ur local exchange on phone and register a complaint.get their from 197.


----------



## cyberzook (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have installed SuSE 10.0 I am unable to connect to my dataone conn. How do I dial ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				chirayu garg said:
			
		

> HI guys
> I took a dataone connection . I have instaslled all the drivers of the DSL modem and established a connection . But whenever I try  to connect to the internet It says "THE REMOTE COMPUTER IS NOT RESPONDING "
> Error No. 678.
> 
> Urgent Help Needed.



You need to configure your Router to connect to BB service... usually the help center ppl come and do it manually... there was a topic on how-to-do-that too, search


----------



## shyamno (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am a user a BSNL BB and having home -500.I monthly had can which is unbelievably Rs.10000.But I have checked in portal as well as Dataone Bandwidth.I am giving u the no. Total 1.108GB(Excluding free time Usage).I am in real shock.

Please help me.what should I do next.Please reply.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> You need to configure your Router to connect to BB service... usually the help center ppl come and do it manually... there was a topic on how-to-do-that too, search




is u have a router from bsnl & has a dataone logo on it.u do not need to do it.there is something else wrong.that is why i told u register a complaint.as most of us have routerrs from bsnl only.if u have from outside.then

1) in any brower(can be iinternet explorer also):type _192.168.1.1_ & enter usser id & password as _admin_
2)go to setup tab & select _pvc0_
3)select type as _bridge_
4)in Bridge setting on same page select its typre as _LLC_
5)In pvc settings enter _VPI=0_ _VCI=35_


if u have a router from bsnl also pls double check the values again

regards,
gary


----------



## chirayu garg (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> 1) in any brower(can be iinternet explorer also):type _192.168.1.1_ & enter usser id & password as _admin_


I have a bsnl router and I should type the above address while online or offline.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

how can you be online?  Use sense man, it connects to your router, just keep modem on and enter...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 17, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Today I applied for home 500 for my new landline number. I just double checked at the counter to be doubly sure inspite of the lady opposite to be very much irritated. Got the registration cum receipt too. However there is no mention of the plan in the same. They should mention it to avoid confusion. When I asked this same question to the counter, I was told that the registration number on the receipt contains the code for home 500. My regn no goes like ".../BB/H1/06-07/0250". I was told that *H1* is the code for home 500. I also doube checked whether the last *...250* have any significance to the plan 250. But I was assured that I got 500.

How do I know that BSNL is not bluffing me this time?

Secondly, today is 17th. If I get my username, say on 25th, will I get the full qouta of 1.0GB for the remaining 5 days, or my qouta will be calculated on pro-rata basis,i.e. if for 30/31 days it is 1024MB, then for 5 days it will be 171MB roughly?

Please help. I do not want to be bluffed by BSNL this time.


----------



## PinKLip (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Today I applied for home 500 for my new landline number. I just double checked at the counter to be doubly sure inspite of the lady opposite to be very much irritated. Got the registration cum receipt too. However there is no mention of the plan in the same. They should mention it to avoid confusion. When I asked this same question to the counter, I was told that the registration number on the receipt contains the code for home 500. My regn no goes like ".../BB/H1/06-07/0250". I was told that *H1* is the code for home 500. I also doube checked whether the last *...250* have any significance to the plan 250. But I was assured that I got 500.
> 
> How do I know that BSNL is not bluffing me this time?
> 
> ...


Hi 
See my post here


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=253217#post253217


That may help you.


> my qouta will be calculated on pro-rata basis


Ya on pro rata basis.
Thanks
PinKLip


----------



## pop143 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi 
am using firefox 1.5 browser , when i login to the 10.240.16.195 , it says "sorry IE needed" wot to do guys?  help me..i have even tried "IE tab" of IE engine extension in firefox..not working.

help me.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@pop143
in this case u can use shaplus meter from *www.shaplus.com/dataone/index.htm


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Now BitSoup bans BSNL Dataone IPs 
*ashwinr.com/2006/06/18/now-bitsoup-bans-bsnl-dataone-ips/

Just want to know if anyone from Chennai can open Bitsoup or Bitme..


----------



## karthik88 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Does the Dataone plan require a BSNL telephone. I am using a reliance phone and have a Motorola Cable modem (I bought it). Now inorder to have BSNL broadband plans what shd I do? Apply for a new phone or can I simply apply for a broadband connection? And the BSNL people are deadly slow in giving connections. I live in attingal in Thiruvananthapuram. My friend applied for a BSNL phone connection some four years ago and haven't got it yet.


----------



## PinKLip (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				pop143 said:
			
		

> hi
> am using firefox 1.5 browser , when i login to the 10.240.16.195 , it says "sorry IE needed" wot to do guys?  help me..i have even tried "IE tab" of IE engine extension in firefox..not working.
> 
> help me.



try this *10.240.144.195/nonie_webLogin.jsp
I already posted it before, may be you missed that one.
Thanks
PinKLip


----------



## aryayush (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				pop143 said:
			
		

> hi
> am using firefox 1.5 browser , when i login to the 10.240.16.195 , it says "sorry IE needed" wot to do guys?  help me..i have even tried "IE tab" of IE engine extension in firefox..not working.
> 
> help me.


How is this a 'BSNL Dataone Related' query?


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> How is this a 'BSNL Dataone Related' query?


hey man he is making a effort to check use of bsnl dataone bb service that's way it it related to bsnl


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				karthik88 said:
			
		

> Does the Dataone plan require a BSNL telephone. I am using a reliance phone and have a Motorola Cable modem (I bought it). Now inorder to have BSNL broadband plans what shd I do? Apply for a new phone or can I simply apply for a broadband connection? And the BSNL people are deadly slow in giving connections. I live in attingal in Thiruvananthapuram. My friend applied for a BSNL phone connection some four years ago and haven't got it yet.



In order to get a new dataone connection it is a must that you have a BSNL landline telephone. You can buy your own ADSL modem but the phone line is a must.

About late delivery, all I can tell you is that you have to be in touch constantly with them and remind them of your request. Otherwise if you leave the response to their discretion, then by default their response will be late. I have applied for new dataone connection last saturday and I will wait for 2-3 more days, and then will start pestering them on the phone. Otherwise, they will become more late.


----------



## Thor (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Silly Data1 Site !!
*10.240.43.216/
When accesed by Opera [ Preference:Identify as opera]
*img207.imageshack.us/img207/6780/data1silly8wa.jpg

Works ok when Opera is asked to Identify itself as IE.. Stupidity Extreme!!!

MoreOver  Last 4 months I'm using Data One Plan . Yet No Billing !!!


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Thor said:
			
		

> Silly Data1 Site !!
> *10.240.43.216/
> When accesed by Opera [ Preference:Identify as opera]
> *img207.imageshack.us/img207/6780/data1silly8wa.jpg
> ...


i think bsnl has taken money from ms for promatin of IE


----------



## The Incredible (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi!

I applied for Dataone in the previous november and they brought d modem a week ago. 

After inserting the wire from walljack in the ADSL socket of modem they waited for the link light on the front panel to glow but it only flickered for few moments after a moment or two. Then they said that there is perhaps some problem in the exchange so it 'll work after two days. so i called them after three days then they again said that it will take two days. (The only glowing properly was the power light on the front panel of the modem. )

I'm totally confused. I just can't understand what the real problem is. Pls help.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Umm, when you apply for bb, they make changes to your phone connection at the exchange, perhaps they didnt make it, thats y no link yet.


----------



## chaan (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

After inserting the wire from walljack in the ADSL socket of modem they waited for the link light on the front panel to glow but it only for few moments after....

You may be far away from BSNL exchange and so the resistance of copper wire will be high........
Solution:  Use thick copper wire instead of ordinary telephone wire (or double the pair of telephone wires).  There will not be any joints or looping before the Splitter.  Try this and best of luck.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^
u can tell them to chenge the wireing of ur phone, as in my case also i had same problem so the cahnged my wiring.


----------



## aditya_1988 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi, everyone.
I'm a complete newbie in this broadband era.
I just got BSNL Home-900 unlimited plan(256 Kbps). The guys came, installed the modem and the net is running very well. (dwnld speed abt 42 kbps)
What I wanted to know is this:
Q.1.  How do I know the speed of my internet connection? 
         On ZDnet India, it shows 46 something kbps(How's that?)

Q.2. How do I login to my account? I didn't get a user id or password from BSNL? (weird)

Plz reply soon


----------



## The Incredible (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Thanks for the help!

There is  a connection gone to my old phone from the wire coming from the pole and then it had gone into the walljack. I' tried removing that wire from the old phone but it didn't work.

And I'll try to get the wire mentioned by "gary4gar".

Thanks once again!


----------



## PinKLip (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				The Incredible said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help!
> 
> There is  a connection gone to my old phone from the wire coming from the pole and then it had gone into the walljack. I' tried removing that wire from the old phone but it didn't work.
> 
> ...


IF you are using splitter( i cannot figure out what you mean by walljack), look closely in the splitter, on one side "LINE" is written in the splitter, your phone line should be attached here(may be your line from walljack), on the other side "MODEM" and "PHONE" is written, ADSL modem should be attached to where "MODEM" is written, phone line is to be on where "PHONE" is written.
I am using SmartAX 882. This was happened to me. Try it.


----------



## The Incredible (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				PinKLip said:
			
		

> ( i cannot figure out what you mean by walljack)



After the wire coms from the pole, it needs to be attatched to a walljack which is usually like a cuboid then another wire is attatched at the other end of the walljack so that it cud b inserted in the phone. Unless the wire is attatched to a walljack it can't b inserted in phone.


----------



## unni (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi,
        I am planning to get DataOne broadband. I have gone through the first 14 and last 10 pages of this thread. I have the following doubts.
1. I am planning to get the UL900 plan for the first month and then change to Home250. So, if I get the connection on June 25th, how will I be charged?
2. What is this charging on pro-rate basis?
3. Which one is more advantageous- connecting the modem through USB or a LAN card?
Please reply.


----------



## PinKLip (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@unni


> . I am planning to get the UL900 plan for the first month and then change to Home250


Why??????
they will charge you One month advance in UL900.If you want to get H250 then go for h250, it seems you need UL only for few days, to D/L something huge?
Anyway, let me tell you best is go for H500 NU (2am-8am)
H250 is totally useless.


> What is this charging on pro-rate basis?


Means you will charge daily according to your plan, so if you get connection on jun25th you will charge from jun25th to 30th jun, then again new calculation from 1st july.


> 3. Which one is more advantageous- connecting the modem through USB or a LAN card?


LAN card
regards
PinKLip


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

What he calls the walljack might be the splitter perhaps?


----------



## unni (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@PinKLip
it seems you need UL only for few days, to D/L something huge?

Actually, I don't want to burden my dad's pockets. I want to download as much as possible in one month. But looks like I don't even have that luck. I went to the exchange today. The form that was given to me had options for selecting plans that were introduced before the unlimited plan. But the lady there told me that UL900 plan wasn't available in our exchange as it supported only 32 slabs, or something like that. I hope she said that just to get rid of me because I asked too many questions.


----------



## naveen224 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi, 
i am from hyderabad, am subscribing BSNL Broadband, there is shortage of modems (TYPE I), so i decided buy modem myself and then take connection,
so i want to know what are companies, models and prices(if you know) available in the market
bye 
naawin


----------



## vs_sriram (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi,
I'm from Hyderabad too,I've applied for the UL 900 offer today and as there was shortage of modems,I took the option of buying a modem myself..

I took a D-Link ADSL Router [DSL-502T] ,it cost me 1700 Rs and the guy told me that it works with BSNL Dataone...

Can anyone please confirm that this D-Link Router works ?

Thank you


----------



## PinKLip (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Please see this forum--
*www.vinuthomas.com/Forums.html
Worth to visit
(Posted before by me)
You will get almost every thing


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hello, is there a problem with dataone portal 10.240.43.216 and 10.240.89.199? It is not showing my usage from yesterday night till now. This also includes night unlimited usage.


----------



## joey_enigma (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey guys , 
i am really in a confusing situation , I am a dataone user since September.....all was going fine since March.Since March my dataone usage has been : - 
March : 1011 MB
April : 1200 MB
May : 1290 MB 
And i am on Start-up plan Rs.250 , but for all the above months BSNL only charged me the basic Rs.250 rent and they haven't charged me for the excess usage over 400 Mb for any of the months.I know i should be happy for this.....but ethically i think it's wrong and moreover since many of the guys are suffering from over-billing problem.
Also i can understand that BSNL does not reconcile their records in the same month....but this has been going on for 3 months now.
And i am more worried that one fine day.....BSNL is going to charge me for the excess usage together in one single month with a HUGE bill ......and in that case my DAD will freak out!!
So what should i do now??Should i take up this with BSNL authorities or should i just let it go in the hope that BSNL will overlook their error and not charge me.
Please guys , help me out!! 

Take Care,
joey_enigma


----------



## Thor (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Same here!! I even hv not yet have to pay the modem Bills..infact I'm using dataone since December [2 free months , so effectively from february] . I did not receive a single DataOne Bill...And I'm worried too becoz of the same reason as stated by "joey_enigma"..What to do ?


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^
he guys just jope that bsnl forgests u. don't ever to bsnl to show ur honesty.try aranging the appox amt & keep it secure.any time BSNL gives the bill pay.else its ur good luck


----------



## PinKLip (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Thor said:
			
		

> Same here!! I even hv not yet have to pay the modem Bills..infact I'm using dataone since December [2 free months , so effectively from february] . I did not receive a single DataOne Bill...And I'm worried too becoz of the same reason as stated by "joey_enigma"..What to do ?


Contact BSNL. Be ready for a Big Bill If you have excess D/L crossing your 410mbs limits.
That is sure.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Hello, is there a problem with dataone portal 10.240.43.216 and 10.240.89.199? It is not showing my usage from yesterday night till now. This also includes night unlimited usage.



Hey, I still cannot access the service records for last saturday night and sunday (24th and 25th june). Can someone who has a similar problem have any solutions? My username got created on saturday itself. Although the portal shows records upto saturday afternoon, there is no signs of records as mentioned above. Does the username creation date have anything to do with this?

Secondly, the portal shows my current service plan as 'startup-plan speed 256kbps'. I got home 500 (that was confirmed by local exchange records). Is this correctly shown?


----------



## hard_rock (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi Digitized, Me too getting the same problem from 25th. My usage record isnt updated from yesterday. 
        When I got the Home 500 Plan after taking 2-3 rounds to BSNL office, it showed me that Start-Up Plan Speed 256Kbps. So I argued with the JTOs (Junior Telecom Officers) that I have applied for Home 500 Plan but its showing Start-up plan when they configured it. But they are so brilliant that they said whatever BSNL AUTOMATED PORTAL shows is wrong n only what they say is right (Even after showing the BSNL Tariff page on net). Next day I called up again and told the problem to BSNL (Not to these JTOs) and they rectified the problem in 2 hrs and BSNL Portal showed Home 500 Plan Speed 256kbps.. So dont listen to them.. Call again and dont leave it untill u get it as "Home 500 Plan" otherwise u will get HUGE BILLS( If u believe those BSNL guyz).


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hey the people at 18004241600 told me that indeed home 500 is shown in their system against my username in spite of the portal showing as mentioned above. *Please help. Should I start using night unlimited and download stuff? Or should I wait?*


----------



## hard_rock (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



> Hey the people at 18004241600 told me that indeed home 500 is shown in their system against my username in spite of the portal showing as mentioned above. Please help. Should I start using night unlimited and download stuff? Or should I wait?


              Ya for some of my friends it shows "Speed 256kbps" only. But not a different plan name atleast... That's why I enquired and got it corrected. Think about it... Otherwise you will get HUGE BILLS if plan is still Start-Up. Be sure that atleast it doesnt show Start-Up plan in the BSNL website.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

all those who are having probs in checking usage in bsnl portal can u shaplus brandwith tools.it is working for me.


----------



## chaan (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Is there any SW to check the speed and useage of DATAONE other than BSNL's service records?


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

ya u can go for *du meter(paid)*
www.dumeter.com

or * ShaPlus Bandwidth Meter(free)*
*www.shaplus.com/bandwidth-meter/index.htm


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Now I am facing another peculiar problem? Has BSNL updated their software? I am on home 500 (customer care and local exchange both confirmed the same), still the column on portal (Traffic(KB)(excluding night unlimited[For HOME 500/1000/1800/3300 plan only])) (extreme right side) is not showing 0 for usage between 2AM and 8AM, but the actual usage. Please see this screenshot. Has anyone faced this particular problem? Please help.

*img179.imageshack.us/img179/2594/dataoneerror2zo.th.jpg


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^
u can say this to ur co & can demand a written confirmation from bsnl to be extra sure.


----------



## Impulser (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey ,, for me the same problem occurs.. They have stopped showing the usage from 24th June 2006 ... Can anyone know the reason... And another doubt if i change the scheme .. when it will be activated and where can i check that on the dataone website...


----------



## shyamno (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Now I am facing another peculiar problem? Has BSNL updated their software? I am on home 500 (customer care and local exchange both confirmed the same), still the column on portal (Traffic(KB)(excluding night unlimited[For HOME 500/1000/1800/3300 plan only])) (extreme right side) is not showing 0 for usage between 2AM and 8AM, but the actual usage. Please see this screenshot. Has anyone faced this particular problem? Please help.
> 
> *img179.imageshack.us/img179/2594/dataoneerror2zo.th.jpg



U can take the printout and go to ur local exchange and verify it with records of ur exchange.Does u have applied for Plan change because in the portal it is showing that u r in start up plan and that's the reason it is not showing 0 usage.Had it been Home 500 or above it would definitely shown 0.
U can also check in which plan u r by clicking "user info" in the portal site.

I also faced this pro.My bill amount was Rs.10000 and it had calculated the night time usage.Then I took all the records and went to meet the AOTR of my local exchange and then it was confirmed that I was in Home 500 and the new revised bill is Rs.1000


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

This is regarding my last 2-3 posts and the problem I am facing. Now I am facing another peculiar problem (or solution to the above problem I should say). Now for the last 2 days, I am noticing that the my sessions from 2:08AM - 7:45AM is not shown at all, though the other usages in normal time are shown. Also they are not showing the total usage including night unlimited in the total usage column at the top. Seems like I found a solution. But I will meet the commercial officer to be sure.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*super fast BSNL*
i applied for a plan change from home 500 to home 250 on 28 of this month.and surprisingly they changed it the next day itself(29).i thought that th'll change from 1st of next month.so i downlaoded half darna mana hai from net that night(550mb).
on 29 morning i checked my usage and and it was showing start up plan and dataone tool by shaplus also stoped excluding free time usage.i called them up they said they changed the plan that day only.i saw the time in bsnl portal as 7:50

 now i am on home 250 plan.u guys all know that bsnl charges everything on pro rata bases.
so start up plan for 2 days would get a rental of 20rs(appox) and will get free mb of  
26.6mb.so by rule i can transfer update 26.6 mb up & down. naything more than it this is charge able so for extra mb charged would be

550-27(appox)=523(net chargeable mb)
extra mb @1.40 per mb = 723Rs
and ppl that not all we have to add monthly rental of 500(home 500 rent)+20(home 250)+723(extra mb)

so my total bill come out to be 1243+tax 
this is real bad. i am gonna change to airtel soon as it come sto my city


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Ya, I guess 250 plan does not have free bandwidth, so you cannot waste their bandwidth much. So they changed it super fast. The problem is when someone applies for the reverse, i.e. 250 to 500 to 900 unlimited, etc. They will happily downgrade very soon without customers' knowledge and without any lead time associated with them. You will download thinking you are stil in 500 and they will charge you based on 250. Me too waiting when airtel will come to my area, then I will switch immediately.


----------



## deadly_dude (Jun 30, 2006)

*Can i temporarily discontinue my DATAONE Account??*

Hey guys ,
i wanted to know whether i can temporarily disconnect my DATAONE connection for a few months as i will be out of town during the said period.....i dont want to completely remove the connection because i presume i will have to go through the installation process once again if i completely remove my account.....so can i just ask the BSNL authorities to suspend my DATAONE account for a few months??......or else i would have to unnecessarily pay rent for the said period of inactivity!!

take care,
deadly_dude


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Can i temporarily discontinue my DATAONE Account??*

I don't want to sound "rude" or "unfriendly" now.. but don't you think you can ask the same question to BSNL instead of asking to us? After all we might know abt this only if someone has some experience on this issue. 


And dint you see the BSNL sticky in this section? Anyway no issues, I'll merge this thread after some time maybe tomorrow.


----------



## deadly_dude (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Can i temporarily discontinue my DATAONE Account??*

hey Dr.grudge,
   you werent rude at all ....it's all good.....and i guess i overlooked the BSNL Sticky in this section.....my bad.. .....and as to why i chose to ask the question here instead of BSNL authorities.....well for one thing......considering the experience of a common consumer in dealing with BSNL authorities....i didnt wanted to get lost in the system.....and secondly.....i was eventually going to ask BSNL authorities anyway.....but just thought to take a opinion here as i figured atleast one of the guys here might have had to face a similar situation at one time or the other!!
take care,
deadly_dude


----------



## PinKLip (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

My connection was changed to H500 from H250 on 10th JUNE 06, the dataone portal shows my plan "Plan -HOME500 : Speed -256 Kbps". As july has started am I safe to use free time ??? I am too scared of BSNL huge bills. In june I have used only 390MBs only, not crossing the 400mbs limits of h250.
thanks


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Can i temporarily discontinue my DATAONE Account??*

can any one move it to bsnl sticky??


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Can i temporarily discontinue my DATAONE Account??*



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> can any one move it to bsnl sticky??


 

_Threads Merged_


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hey guys I'm a Bsnl DataOne user and I need your qick help I've been using HOME 500 Plane for last five months but my current service was showing as *Speed 256 Kbps* instead *HOME 500: Speed - 256 Kbps* but the billing was correct I had my 1gb limit and night unlimted facility with it. But now I've changed my plan to *HOME UL 900 Plus *I did it couple of days ago in june but It was still showing my plan as *Speed 256 Kbps *So I restricted myself not to cross 1gb utill July maybe then they'll change my plan and It'll appear on DataOne.in when I log on however I've confirmed that the plan has been changed from my local office in June and they said it takes some time to update their website. Now It's been couple of days even if they've changed my plan that I've seen by my own eyes when I log on to Dataone.in It still says *Speed 256 Kbps* what's that mean? Should it be *HOME UL 900 Plus* instead that? Or It just ok I'm asking because I'm still confused If I cross 1gb limit they'll charge me for that. Please help me regarding this. Attaching a pic that will let you know what I see when I log on.
*i81.photobucket.com/albums/j213/kakaboora/CurrentService.jpg


----------



## serendipiti (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I got my connection activated 2day.I am on Home 250 startup plan.But problem is I can't view my usage stats using the default username and password(using which i can connect without problem however).Also for asansol cud anyone tell what are the exact website address to which i need to go to check account usage and change default password etc.
Thanx!


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
*10.240.144.195/nonie_webLogin.jsp


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Brave_Hunt said:
			
		

> Hey guys I'm a Bsnl DataOne user and I need your qick help I've been using HOME 500 Plane for last five months but my current service was showing as *Speed 256 Kbps* instead *HOME 500: Speed - 256 Kbps* but the billing was correct I had my 1gb limit and night unlimted facility with it. But now I've changed my plan to *HOME UL 900 Plus *I did it couple of days ago in june but It was still showing my plan as *Speed 256 Kbps *So I restricted myself not to cross 1gb utill July maybe then they'll change my plan and It'll appear on DataOne.in when I log on however I've confirmed that the plan has been changed from my local office in June and they said it takes some time to update their website. Now It's been couple of days even if they've changed my plan that I've seen by my own eyes when I log on to Dataone.in It still says *Speed 256 Kbps* what's that mean? Should it be *HOME UL 900 Plus* instead that? Or It just ok I'm asking because I'm still confused If I cross 1gb limit they'll charge me for that. Please help me regarding this. Attaching a pic that will let you know what I see when I log on.
> *i81.photobucket.com/albums/j213/kakaboora/CurrentService.jpg



That's normal because the UL 900 Plan also has 256 kbps speed. Check out *Service Order Records* to confirm if you have the Unlimited Plan.


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ultimate Z Fighter said:
			
		

> That's normal because the UL 900 Plan also has 256 kbps speed. Check out *Service Order Records* to confirm if you have the Unlimited Plan.


*Ultimate Z Fighter *When I click on *Service Order Reacords *after loging on It says "Sorry. The service order record you are querying is not found." still confused  by the way are you using the *HOME UL 900 Plus* plan too? What does your current service show as? Please tell me anyone who's on *HOME UL 900 Plus *or *HOME UL 900 *plan.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

my phone line is down but still my Dataone connection working fine.
there cheers for dataone..

hip hip hurry..
hip hip hurry..
hip hip hurry..


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Brave_Hunt said:
			
		

> *Ultimate Z Fighter *When I click on *Service Order Reacords *after loging on It says "Sorry. The service order record you are querying is not found." still confused  by the way are you using the *HOME UL 900 Plus* plan too? What does your current service show as? Please tell me anyone who's on *HOME UL 900 Plus *or *HOME UL 900 *plan.



This is how my Service Order Records looks like:

*ihost.za.net/files/4/bsnl_thumb.jpg

Also, on your Service Records, the traffice should be '0'.

One more question: How did you apply for the Home UL 900? Did you have to send some application to _change_ (if you had some other plan) your connection plan to Home UL 900[/plus]?


----------



## drsethi (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have Home 250 plan. When I went to BSNL to change the plan to Home UL 900 Plus (With no rental) the person there told me this plan is for new connections only. Old BSNL customers can apply for UL 900 only.While BSNL site is not very clear about this but I understand that this plan is for old customers also.


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Thor said:
			
		

> Same here!! I even hv not yet have to pay the modem Bills..infact I'm using dataone since December [2 free months , so effectively from february] . I did not receive a single DataOne Bill...And I'm worried too becoz of the same reason as stated by "joey_enigma"..What to do ?



some1 said to me that those (during the promotional offer for the 2 months started by BSNL ) have been waived off as after 3 months the call/ data usages is wiped off the server & stored for records in CD (for any use in future). I dont how true is that, but certainly wishd it were true. can any1 clarify. even i havent recd my bills since feb. i was in free 2 month plan. i havent also purchased the modem.


----------



## chaan (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hey guys,

        I cannot connect the DATAONE  nowadays before 11.05 PM. At exact 11.05 PM the LINK becomes stable.... all the othertimes it is blinking 4,5 times at intervels.........ANYONE know the reason?


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ultimate Z Fighter said:
			
		

> This is how my Service Order Records looks like:
> 
> *ihost.za.net/files/4/bsnl_thumb.jpg
> 
> ...


Yes *Ultimate Z Fighter *I had to submite an application on my local BSNL office for that and they took about one week to change my plan and then I went to their office to confirm whether they've changed my plan or not they checked and said that they've changed it from their office and when I asked why It doesn't show on my Dataone portal they said it takes some time to update their website so I waited but It's still showing my current plan as *Speed 256 Kbps* instead *Paln - HOME UL 900 Plus  *althouh I'd like to mention that when I first applied for my Dataone connection I had applied for *Plan - HOME 500 *but still It was showing my plan as *Speed 256 Kbps! *rather than *Plan - HOME 500* I first didn't understand but the billing was correct I could have used 1Gb monthly data transfer and the night unlimited from 2:00 AM to 8:00 PM facility was allowed so I didn't mind neither asked about it. When I changed my plan I thought It'll be change to *Plan - HOME UL 900 Plus *but It's still the same I tried to ask about this matter by calling on *1600 424 1600 *and they said they're unable to tell me whether the plan has been changed or not and I'll have to ask about it in my local BSNL office so I made a call them and they said they've done it from their side and they don't know why my portal hasn't been unpdated. Now the only option I see is to wait for this month and see If they bill me Rs. 900.00 as a rental or not. becuse I'm helpless here.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Mangal Pandey said:
			
		

> some1 said to me that those (during the promotional offer for the 2 months started by BSNL ) have been waived off as after 3 months the call/ data usages is wiped off the server & stored for records in CD (for any use in future). I dont how true is that, but certainly wishd it were true. can any1 clarify. even i havent recd my bills since feb. i was in free 2 month plan. i havent also purchased the modem.


 
For my other username, I also did not get any single bill. I had been using since december 2005 under free trial scheme for two months and so effectively from february 2006, I have been using it. But I have not got any single bill, not even modem rental. I also heard from somewhere that the two months free becomes three months and then they charge.

I hope BSNL forgets about this and does not bill me a single time.


----------



## ramu (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I need some info.. please help

1) Do i need a BSNL landline for broadband or will their FWP will do??
2)Does the telephone bill increase when i use broadband like previous dialup connections??
3)In the new 900 UL and 900 UL plus plan, what is the difference
4)What is MCU in those plans


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				ramu said:
			
		

> I need some info.. please help
> 
> 1) Do i need a BSNL landline for broadband or will their FWP will do??
> 2)Does the telephone bill increase when i use broadband like previous dialup connections??
> ...



1. Yes you need Bsnl Landline.
2. Yes for  limited package and NO for unlimited package.
3.  

#For Home Plan UL 900 Plus: Telephone Rental per month- Nil, Free Calls- Nil,
    MCU charges per Pulse @ Rs. 1/- shall be applicable. Security Deposit and
    Installation charges as applicable for Local/STD/ISD shall be taken from   new customers.

# For Home Plan UL 900: Telephone Rental per month, Free Calls & MCU charges
    per pulse shall be as per existing plan of the customer.


Did you read this *www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm ?

4. MCU?


----------



## royal (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Currently I am having Home UL 900 plus plan.However since last evening i am getting Error 691("Invalid UserId and/or Password").

I had changed the default password but that was a long time ago.I called Customer Care and the lady tried to help.However even after repeated attempts the problem was still there.She said it was working fine at their end and that I would have to call in the morning when their "Technical" persons would be available ...

one of my friends had a similar problem a few months ago...BSNL had actually provided another user with his UserId...he had to go through great trouble to rectify that.

So i was just wondering ... have any of you guys ever had this problem???
I really could use some help on this...when i am unable to download for a day I feel like fish out of water


----------



## mohit (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i had applied for change in tariff plan from home 500 to home 900 UL Plus ..how do i check if its been changed ?

the service order records show this,

*img93.imageshack.us/img93/6294/untitled8ac2.jpg

so has it been changed or not ???

how can i be 10000% sure that it has been changed ? and can i start using the unlimited plan from now itself ?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey friends, guess what? All my problems seem to be solved. Actually yesterday I got a letter from BSNL stating my user ID, plan, default password, etc, ... type of introductory letter to a new user. My main concern was about the plan. I was too much worried (see some of my previous posts in this thread in the last 2 weeks). Now in the letter it is clearly written that I have *home 500*. Now I am very happy...

I know that this is not a query of any sort but just wanted to share.

By the way, I got the letter from DE, Broadband, BBD Bagh, Kolkata...


----------



## ramu (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> #For Home Plan UL 900 Plus: Telephone Rental per month- Nil, Free Calls- Nil,
> 
> MCU charges per Pulse @ Rs. 1/- shall be applicable. Security Deposit and
> 
> ...


----------



## mohit (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

MCU = Metered Call Units ... jst a guess..


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Bsnl Sucks*



			
				royal said:
			
		

> Currently I am having Home UL 900 plus plan.However since last evening i am getting Error 691("Invalid UserId and/or Password").
> 
> I had changed the default password but that was a long time ago.I called Customer Care and the lady tried to help.However even after repeated attempts the problem was still there.She said it was working fine at their end and that I would have to call in the morning when their "Technical" persons would be available ...
> 
> ...




Earlier BSNL DATA1 REALLY used to b GOOD with NO problems at all.but from JUNE onwards & with my Plan changed to H900+,things have touched ROCK BOTTOM.Have been plaughed by Error 678 & Error 691 problwms throught 24 hrs random.& also if line gets connected,it is dropped@random after 5-10 minutes.Having a Real Hrd time NOW with H900+!!!


----------



## mukul (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i had that error for a while ...... i complained to their customer care .. they told that the problem is in banglore... and will be resolved......It was resolved too in 2 hours.... now workin hppily..... cheers!


----------



## royal (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mukul said:
			
		

> i had that error for a while ...... i complained to their customer care .. they told that the problem is in banglore... and will be resolved......It was resolved too in 2 hours.... now workin hppily..... cheers!



ur lucky man...CC people over here are as ignorant as one can be.
I called again yesterday only to be told that a "Docket" has been registered and that broadband technicians are working on it   god knows when it will be done


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Invalid UserId and/or Password error occurs many times these days. It's not only that your connections that's hit, but all *all* the connection that particular exchange is hit. 

Recently last Sunday, I couldn't connect from 6-9 PM. 

Dataone is not like b4, there are frequent disconnections these days. But the good news is that they seem to last for 20-40 mins at max. barring the 180 mins last Sunday.


----------



## REY619 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

People I have been reading this post for long and am going to apply for a BSNL BB connection. I have a few question, i hope someone will answer!
1. I have a Motorola SM56 Speakerphone modem (max speed 115200bps), i hope i dont have to buy another modem. or do i have to?
2. On BSNL website (*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone.htm) it says u need-10/100 ethernet port and Adsl CPE, i want to know what are those two things??
3. I run Windows98, do i have to get XP or something else?
Plz sum1 help, thanx!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				REY619 said:
			
		

> People I have been reading this post for long and am going to apply for a BSNL BB connection. I have a few question, i hope someone will answer!
> 1. I have a Motorola SM56 Speakerphone modem (max speed 115200bps), i hope i dont have to buy another modem. or do i have to?
> 2. On BSNL website (*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone.htm) it says u need-10/100 ethernet port and Adsl CPE, i want to know what are those two things??
> 3. I run Windows98, do i have to get XP or something else?
> Plz sum1 help, thanx!



1- You have to get a standard ADSL modem, the motorola one won't do
2- 10/100 ethernet port is the LAN port of your motherboard. What is your board? Newer boards have on-board 10/100 LAN. On older boards which do not have one, you have to install a LAN card on the spare PCI slot.
3- You can run dataone on windows 98.


----------



## kotuday (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I got a UT-300R ADSL modem for my new BSNL Dataone connection. I have setup my local LAN TCP/IP properties as

IP: 192.168.1.2
Mask: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.1.1

I am able to ping 192.168.1.1 but when I try to access the configuration page of the modem at 192.168.1.1/ the page loads very very slowly. After a while it stops loading. Another thing I noted is that the DATA LED on the modem never blinks.

Has anyone faced such an issue? Any pointers to resolving the issue?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Thor (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi ! 
I will be direct! BSNL Dataone has not yet charged my for the MODEM, neither hv they sent over a single bill for the 6 months I hv using DATA 1 , i asked for Rs.250 /month connection.
I view my service record page , i notice a wierd thing.
Two Instances,
1> Time of Surfing : 7.15 - 7.50   Upld=Some KB, Dwld = Some KB , Time =xx seconds , Traffic =0 KB
2>Time odf surfing 2.04 to 3.07 ,,,,,, Traffic =0 KB.

Does this mean I'm actually actually having HAPPY HOUR ??? Meaning free surfing durin 2-8 am ?
Pls clear this 4 me ?


----------



## vava (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi 

Is there anyway to connect dataone in windows 98?
Please help me


----------



## netuser (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

my frnd and i were havin an arguement bout a certain thin,
does bsnl broadband service keep record of every ip address assigned to a particular user? for example suppose a user logs on using his id xyz and he is assigned an ip address of 69.44.332.98 ,(and suppose his telephone no is 3244455 )will this record that frm telephone no 3244455 user xyz loged in and had ip address of 69.44.332.98 be in bsnl database  forever?or its gets deleted after few days?


----------



## royal (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys, my "error 691" problem still has not been solved...the BB customer care people know only to "reset" to the old password . Its the maximum they can do and seems they are very proud of their capabality.

However the problem has been persisting for 5 days and I really need to rectify this. So do I need to go to the Telephone Exchange office and lodge a complaint ???  

what do you people suggest?

Hey the problem has been solved ... whew


----------



## arunks (Jul 12, 2006)

*download GBs of data free of cost on 250 plan*

hi,,.....

almost everybody(many persons) is using free gprs internet on computer thru free live wap service on bsnl and airtel..

so on otherside Can anybody plz provide a way to use the bsnl broadband also free..

if not possible unlimitely then is there any way to download a few GBs of data free on 250 plan of bsnl broadband.........????????

i m waiting 4 replies


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: download GBs of data free of cost on 250 plan*



			
				desmataks said:
			
		

> hi,,.....
> 
> almost everybody(many persons) is using free gprs internet on computer thru free live wap service on bsnl and airtel..
> 
> ...



No, not possible.
*
Solutions: *Take home 500 or unlimited 900/900 plus.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: download GBs of data free of cost on 250 plan*



			
				desmataks said:
			
		

> hi,,.....
> 
> almost everybody(many persons) is using free gprs internet on computer thru free live wap service on bsnl and airtel..
> 
> ...


is bsnl gprs really free??
if yes what things do i need



			
				netuser said:
			
		

> my frnd and i were havin an arguement bout a certain thin,
> does bsnl broadband service keep record of every ip address assigned to a particular user? for example suppose a user logs on using his id xyz and he is assigned an ip address of 69.44.332.98 ,(and suppose his telephone no is 3244455 )will this record that frm telephone no 3244455 user xyz loged in and had ip address of 69.44.332.98 be in bsnl database  forever?or its gets deleted after few days?


yes it maitains a log of phone no. & ip's but it is deleted after a certain time but u have to ask bsnl ppl whats the time. which they'll never tell u



			
				REY619 said:
			
		

> People I have been reading this post for long and am going to apply for a BSNL BB connection. I have a few question, i hope someone will answer!
> 1. I have a Motorola SM56 Speakerphone modem (max speed 115200bps), i hope i dont have to buy another modem. or do i have to?
> 2. On BSNL website (*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone.htm) it says u need-10/100 ethernet port and Adsl CPE, i want to know what are those two things??
> 3. I run Windows98, do i have to get XP or something else?
> Plz sum1 help, thanx!


1)u need to get a adsl modem
2)no need of lan card if u don't have it, u can use ur usb port for this
3)yes u can use in windows 98



			
				vava said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Is there anyway to connect dataone in windows 98?
> Please help me


u need to install some fixes.i had personnnaly uploaded it for u
this is the link: *www.MegaShare.com/26407


----------



## serendipiti (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am a new user to dataone Home 250 plan(Startp)and have paid 2500/-as one year adv rental.My usage page says activation date of my account to be 27-6-2006.However i got the connection and modem etc installed on 1-7-2006.
My question is whether i have to use up my alloted 400 MB within 3o days of 27-6-2006 or 1-7-2006 and is it 30 days of usage that is calculated or 1 month(30/31 days depending on the month)that matters.
Thanx!


----------



## arunks (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: download GBs of data free of cost on 250 plan*



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> is bsnl gprs really free??
> if yes what things do i need




have a look on this page
*www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=123095


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^thanx for link but the pots are very long so it will take me time to read that all & reply.i am sleeping right now zzzz~~~


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hey guys I'm usnig *SmartAX MT880* ADSL modem/router for my DataOne connection can anyone tell me from where I can upgrate *"Firmware"* for my model of modem/router?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hello, I am using scheduler for my downloads through dataone night unlimited. Can anyone tell me why the line keeps getting disconnected at night? Previously it never got disconnected. It is impossible for anyone to stay up whole night and see that the connection is not dropped.

For this reason my utorrent downloads are getting delayed...


----------



## jack// ani (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

yups...it happens with me too, though not quite often, but atleast once or twice  a week. it turns out to be a big menace esp if your download...can't be resumed, like rapidshare. i turned nuts when last week...connection dropped when 100mb rapidshare download was about to finish!!!!


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Hello, I am using scheduler for my downloads through dataone night unlimited. Can anyone tell me why the line keeps getting disconnected at night? Previously it never got disconnected. It is impossible for anyone to stay up whole night and see that the connection is not dropped.
> 
> For this reason my utorrent downloads are getting delayed...





			
				jack// ani said:
			
		

> yups...it happens with me too, though not quite often, but atleast once or twice  a week. it turns out to be a big menace esp if your download...can't be resumed, like rapidshare. i turned nuts when last week...connection dropped when 100mb rapidshare download was about to finish!!!!


use a dial up coneection in this regard.
go to properties of dial up connection.
click on options tab & check "redial if line if dropped"
aslo u can change the the vaules to ur choice.



@serendipiti
they calc the usage on pro rate baises i.e for 3days it would be divided by 30


> ex:for 30 days they charge=250 then,
> for 3 days they charge
> ==>250/30 = 8.3 then for three days
> ==>8.3x3 = 25


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Man seriously do not opt for bsnl connection in ur lifetime...I am getting frequent disconnections for the broadband UL+ service...I complained them but they have no solution for it...Its just 6 days i started using broadband and it sucks man..I am switching to airtel after 2 months[minimum hire period]...for bsnl.I just hate BSNL


----------



## pop143 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

After 2 am , am unable 2 connect to bsnl.....router "link" led is not at all connecting...!

i hardly get a connection in the mornin 6 am. do any 1 know..is that bcoz of traffic or wot.? do any1 have the same problem.?

if i keep connected from 1am...and continue till next morning 9am...will my free surf hours be excluded from the bill..?? everybody here receiveing billing like that..?? can they successfuly distinguish and put the correct usage is the colum..??(bcoz for my h500 conn...its showing as h250, so i dont know the exclusion procedure, the server makes etc..)

please reply..!!


----------



## Madhav Vasudev (Jul 13, 2006)

*Bsnl Bband*

Hi guys
I have a BSNL Home 500 Plan
I just bought it 1 month back
The Modem is Huawei MT841

The Link light in the modem Hardly comes!!!
Most of the time it just doesnt come at all or in rare cases it blinks
and after some time it becomes stable (Which is very rare)

Any Suggstions???


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Bsnl Bband*

I too got same modem with UL+ plan.
The status light shud be blinking and the adsl light shud be continous.This means the connection is proper...The link light glows only when there is some fault in the internet ..


----------



## Madhav Vasudev (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: Bsnl Bband*

do i need to change any settings
in the computer???


----------



## mohit (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Man seriously do not opt for bsnl connection in ur lifetime...I am getting frequent disconnections for the broadband UL+ service...I complained them but they have no solution for it...Its just 6 days i started using broadband and it sucks man..I am switching to airtel after 2 months[minimum hire period]...for bsnl.I just hate BSNL



hey i am using the UL plan and i dont get disconnected even for 3-4 days continuously .... there must be a problem with ur phone line. make sure the wire of the telephone line is of good quality (thick wire) and also make sure u r not having any parallel connection or something.

i used to face frequent disconnections but then it has become perfect after i got the wire changed ... the wire should also be free from any joints/cuts.


----------



## imdbest (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Bsnl Bband*

d00d there is problem wid ur Telephone Line

watch out iy must be having many joints in between the Box & Pole,
might  be touching some iron piece too

if yes get it changed wid a full length wire for error free connection

if no, call your SDO,TelephoneXchange its their work to correct all Data1 probs of their area


----------



## RCuber (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Bsnl Bband*

I guess you have swaped the phone line's from your splitter.

BTW Please post all your dataone related queries in the DataOne Sticky only.


----------



## priyanr (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

A useful app for BSNL INDIA Dataone Broadband Users It simply shows your current month Bandwidth usage in seconds without going to *dataone.in

*priyanr.bizhat.com/downloads.htm

I found, i can connect using my freinds id's from my dataone connection. Is anyone doing like this. Is there any leagal problems with that. When i was using dial up me and all my friends used the same id for connecting. Still it is possible on Dataone.


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

can cum1 post the link for BSNL Dataone modem drivers for windows vista


----------



## kreigsmarine (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

the adsl light of my router goes off after every half hour or so and the connection stops working..i haave to then restart the router and the light comes on again....is there sumthing wrong with my settings or is there a problem with the telephone line?
pls help


----------



## phoenix12345 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey everybody i'm in real trouble... in may i opted for home 500 from home 250 and the plan changed from june as stated by the bsnl workers... i started doing heavy download from 5 of june that is in the night unlimited mode and for instance i checked the service records for safety and in the column total( kb ) it was showing 128257 and in this (Traffic(KB)(excluding night unlimited[For HOME 500/1000/1800/3300 plan only]) it was showing 0 ... so i thought that my night unlimited is finally working for sure and i continued to use it till the end of month ..... i download approx. 9 GB then in july i've recieved the bill and the amount they have given is rs.15000  ...i am terrified .... please help.... everywhere when i used to download in the night unlimited time (0200-0800) the traffic (KB) column is showing 0 i don't know what the problem is ... i think they have included the night usage download too... any ways to help .... please respond fast


----------



## priyanr (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

You should imedialtly contact Datone customer care in when using night unlimited the total used mb always show including night. But in excluded night usage will be 0. I think they had billed including ur night usage




			
				phoenix12345 said:
			
		

> hey everybody i'm in real trouble... in may i opted for home 500 from home 250 and the plan changed from june as stated by the bsnl workers... i started doing heavy download from 5 of june that is in the night unlimited mode and for instance i checked the service records for safety and in the column total( kb ) it was showing 128257 and in this (Traffic(KB)(excluding night unlimited[For HOME 500/1000/1800/3300 plan only]) it was showing 0 ... so i thought that my night unlimited is finally working for sure and i continued to use it till the end of month ..... i download approx. 9 GB then in july i've recieved the bill and the amount they have given is rs.15000  ...i am terrified .... please help.... everywhere when i used to download in the night unlimited time (0200-0800) the traffic (KB) column is showing 0 i don't know what the problem is ... i think they have included the night usage download too... any ways to help .... please respond fast


----------



## pop143 (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

to confirm u r in 250 /500 plan..refer ure last month bil..on what the rental u paid..!!!

me also have same prob ..its diff..i receive 500 rental..website shows 250 starter paln.....and they bill subtracting 1gb free usage..not even considering the night time (2-8 am or mixed time);

donno wot 2 do.....if i enquire the cheif...they say server is putting the bill
and we dont have anything 2 do wit that..!!

waiting for last month bill..to have a clear overview..it should arrive within 2days;

tell u after that..bye.!!




			
				phoenix12345 said:
			
		

> hey everybody i'm in real trouble... in may i opted for home 500 from home 250 and the plan changed from june as stated by the bsnl workers... i started doing heavy download from 5 of june that is in the night unlimited mode and for instance i checked the service records for safety and in the column total( kb ) it was showing 128257 and in this (Traffic(KB)(excluding night unlimited[For HOME 500/1000/1800/3300 plan only]) it was showing 0 ... so i thought that my night unlimited is finally working for sure and i continued to use it till the end of month ..... i download approx. 9 GB then in july i've recieved the bill and the amount they have given is rs.15000  ...i am terrified .... please help.... everywhere when i used to download in the night unlimited time (0200-0800) the traffic (KB) column is showing 0 i don't know what the problem is ... i think they have included the night usage download too... any ways to help .... please respond fast


----------



## p_d5010 (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi friends,
Yesterday I bought Hawei SmartAX MT880 ADSL Modem for broadband connection. Now, I have done the installation myself. But my problem is that, the lan and power leds glow, while the adsl link and act leds never glow. I am yet to activate broadband on my telephone line. Can anyone tell what the problem can be?
And is it necessary that the line should be activated for broadband for blinking of led's in ADSL "Link" and "Act"?
Thanks.
Please answer my query.


----------



## killerinstinct2 (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

can anyone has the diasconnet problem......i hv the same ........any solutions regarding it...........thxxx


----------



## Charley (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

best option would be to upgrade to the 900 per month plan ..... Its TOTALLY free i.e. free u/l's & d/l's


----------



## tinku dhar (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> best option would be to upgrade to the 900 per month plan ..... Its TOTALLY free i.e. free u/l's & d/l's



man ..... ,

wat r the more fetures in tht man ?????????????

i think it will cut some thing like 1rs per pulse rate ... something like tht 

regards


----------



## goobimama (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I've upgraded to the 900 UL plan... Not sure about the call tariff's but its nice to have a 24/7 high speed internet connection...


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I've upgraded to the 900 UL plan... Not sure about the call tariff's but its nice to have a 24/7 high speed internet connection...


edited


----------



## tinku dhar (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> hey i got user id & pasword from my friend of u/l plan so want to know whether i can know that particular dataone user is online or not so that i may use his account.



wat the hell ... ,??????????

ya got the username ans password of someone else ??????????????

kool and can ya use in urs also ?????????????? i don't think u can inBROADBAND's ///... LOlz

neva mind .,.... and if ya wanna use tht TICK the option FOR ALL USER while dialin up ... ok 

thts all 

regards


----------



## Charley (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> hey i got user id & pasword from my friend of u/l plan so want to know whether i can know that particular dataone user is online or not so that i may use his account.



Dont try that ,it will not WORK ......

Why do you wanna do ILLEGAL things? Just buy a plan, its so easy and ENJOY........[/quote



			
				tinku said:
			
		

> man ..... ,
> 
> wat r the more fetures in tht man ?????????????
> 
> i think it will cut some thing like 1rs per pulse rate ... something like tht



OPT for the U/L 900 plan not the PLUS .........


----------



## tinku dhar (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Dont try that ,it will not WORK ......
> 
> Why do you wanna do ILLEGAL things? Just buy a plan, its so easy and ENJOY........[/quote
> 
> ...



man wat ya mean ????????????????

in tht without PLUS ./.... it will not cut???????????

hey man it will CHARGE me only 900 per month ??????????? thts it ??????????

regards


----------



## priyanr (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

It will work ,  u can use any other dataone id from ur dataone connection, It will work . I don't know whats the leagal problems are. I am sure the bsnl may be logging the userid with telephone number



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> hey i got user id & pasword from my friend of u/l plan so want to know whether i can know that particular dataone user is online or not so that i may use his account.


----------



## tinku dhar (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

well help me out some one plz ..plz plz ... 

the thing is tht i was usin 250rs plan ok .... but now i said the BSNL officer to make in 500plan ... so i can download unlimitedly at NIGHT if im rite .... 

but i don't think its happein ... i dunno y ... well can anyone tell me how to check whether im in 500paln or still 250 rs plan ... 

regards


----------



## nishant_garg89 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

frst of all i am sorry if u think my question is too noobish but it is..

i am new to h500..
and all that fractions of bat files is not going down my throat..
my connect.bat(my  code is correct!) is not running at all...schedular says that cudnt start and wen i manually start it says anthr program using this file..
wat do i do??

and wat abt that overlapping thing of bsnl?
do i really need to connect and disconnect


----------



## yrana2002 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

There's nothing newbish in asking any question. Just open out..

If you're talking about bat files for automating connections, then visit this tutorial on how to schedule your broadband connection:
Scheduling Broadband
And to automate everything, visit this tutorial:
Dataone Automation



> and wat abt that overlapping thing of bsnl?
> do i really need to connect and disconnect



No, there isnt any problem of overlapping. BSNL meter stops as soon as *"THEIR"*  clock strikes 2 and restarts at 8. So, dont worry about connecting or disconnecting.

*Savvy*


----------



## pop143 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi,,

do any 1 here using virtual server over bsn router..??

i configured both public/private port to be 80/80 ..still i am going to admin pageof router..when i enter the ip address (public) of my router..??

plz reply.


----------



## tinku dhar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey yrana ... ,

man help me in my question 

regards


----------



## nishant_garg89 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				yrana2002 said:
			
		

> There's nothing newbish in asking any question. Just open out..
> 
> If you're talking about bat files for automating connections, then visit this tutorial on how to schedule your broadband connection:
> Scheduling Broadband
> ...



thax a lotn
then this means i neednt disconnect and use those bat files..i can just schedlue downloads they will begin on their own at 2 am..
one thing more..
i use the shaplus software..it is showig only 100mb my usage(at oo free hours)
but wen i check the bsnl site..in total data transfer it shows above 1 gb but in frnt of big dnds it shows 0 kb...
does all u ppl's account shows like this..
means all hav total data trasfer(7-9gbs/moth) show above at top in bsnl site.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> wat the hell ... ,??????????
> 
> ya got the username ans password of someone else ??????????????
> 
> ...


ppl is possible and also i downloaded about 10gb with his account but with his permission so why its iilegal if the user gives me the pass & id



			
				achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Dont try that ,it will not WORK ......



working for me since 2 months


----------



## The Incredible (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Well i got my broadband connection finally but they have not given me the password so i cant access my dataone.in a/c to see a/c details. i use winxp and have the p/w saved in d connection wizard is there any way to get it???


----------



## neerajmsr (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am using Data one broadband for last one month. I am using home 500 plan. My query is this -how can I know how much i used my downloading data lmit

thanks
neeraj


----------



## yrana2002 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> hey yrana ... ,
> 
> man help me in my question
> 
> regards


If you wanna watch which plan has been activated. Firstly, use your account for an hour or so and follow these steps after about an hour( just for absolute verification )

Visit this site:*10.240.224.195/
Enter your user ID & password..
Click on Service Records and choose the current month
Here, there will be your service records for the running month, the first column will indicate your activated plan, that is, for your case, it should be *"Home Plan 500"*. If its not, then better contact the BSNL guys again & stop using it at night..

*Savvy*


----------



## rksingh_web (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I Get Dataone. But Unabal To Connect , I Configure According To The Manual But Still My Connection Not Woprking

.only One Problem Occured And This That Vpi/vci 0/35 Which Uses Pppoe  It Unable To Connect To Server.

I Uses Diffrent Settings More Then 100 Times But Still Nothing Happen ,how To Resolove Problem Of Vpi/vci 0/35 , My Phone Line Is Ok.only Problem Is Pvc-6 ( 0/35 ,ppoed, Dns Enabled ,enc-llc Is Not Working)

But Only One Thing I Also Want To Is Std Facility Required Into The Phone As In My Phone Only Local Facility Enabled

Is For Dataone Broadband Std/isd Facility Required In The Telephone.my Modem Is Ok But It Unable To Conncet Vpi/vci Conncetction Which Settings Are 0/35, Pppoe, Dns Enabled,llc)why It Happens? How To Correct It And Enjoy Braodaband Service


----------



## tinku dhar (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				yrana2002 said:
			
		

> If you wanna watch which plan has been activated. Firstly, use your account for an hour or so and follow these steps after about an hour( just for absolute verification )
> 
> Visit this site:*10.240.224.195/
> Enter your user ID & password..
> ...



well man .... ,

as i m tryin tht u gave the site is not openin ... so i did is the same method by goin bsnl.co.in //.... 

and gonna check it will work in tht nah ????????????

regards


----------



## pop143 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

wait 4 some hrs..and then open site @ night hrs or so....

the site wont open for others ...connecting not through bsnl data one net..i think so////




			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> well man .... ,
> 
> as i m tryin tht u gave the site is not openin ... so i did is the same method by goin bsnl.co.in //....
> 
> ...


----------



## yrana2002 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> well man .... ,
> 
> as i m tryin tht u gave the site is not openin ... so i did is the same method by goin bsnl.co.in //....
> 
> ...



Make sure that you use Internet Explorer to open the site.. Keep trying every hour. And if still it doesnt work, then download Shaplus for Dataone. This will allow you to check your usage excluding the night hours..

*Savvy*


----------



## tinku dhar (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				yrana2002 said:
			
		

> Make sure that you use Internet Explorer to open the site.. Keep trying every hour. And if still it doesnt work, then download Shaplus for Dataone. This will allow you to check your usage excluding the night hours..
> 
> *Savvy*



well man ... ,

ya actuallly im out of station so... may be its no openin ....... 

so i will 1st see wheather its 500 plan or not.... than gonna download tht ok 

regards


----------



## serendipiti (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am having a strange problem.I am on Home 250 plan of Dataone and this morning i connected successfully to Dataone like every other day.From 11 am onwards i am constantly getting an error 691(wrong username/password)whenever i try to connect.Fact is i've not changed my password recently(as i said i used autosaved pw to connect and connect i did this morning).
Another thing:i'm from asansol-can anyone give contact no. of persons of BSNL who i need to talk to regarding this in case this doesn't resolve(saw some similar question on vinuthomas.com and seems this happens in Dataone as some users posted;for lucky ones it goes away on its own for others it drags on a bit requiring resetting of password etc.).
Please help!


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Error 678 & Error 691 r Best pals/companions of BSNL-Data1!
I get that so many times!


----------



## serendipiti (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Any clues??Getting error 691 frm y'day...i'm on old sick dialup again!


----------



## tinku dhar (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> Error 678 & Error 691 r Best pals/companions of BSNL-Data1!
> I get that so many times!



buddy .. ,

thts happen when the BSNL r doin some update etc etc in the main SERVER ... 

regards



			
				yrana2002 said:
			
		

> Make sure that you use Internet Explorer to open the site.. Keep trying every hour. And if still it doesnt work, then download Shaplus for Dataone. This will allow you to check your usage excluding the night hours..
> 
> *Savvy*



well yrana .. ,

man .. i can't see anywhere written 500plan man can ya plz plz plz gemme the Screenshot.... of where i can get ???????????????

im teansed man 

coz 1 day i used tht when BSNL pplz said me tht its in 500plan ... 
at 8 pm and downloaded some stuffs till 2 hrs and still the mb seems to be increased sooo if i have prove i can complain it ... 

regards


----------



## serendipiti (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> buddy .. ,
> 
> thts happen when the BSNL r doin some update etc etc in the main SERVER ...
> 
> regards


But no one in my locality seems to be having the prob...only me..if it were a server thing wudn't more people be affected??


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				rksingh_web said:
			
		

> I Get Dataone. But Unabal To Connect , I Configure According To The Manual But Still My Connection Not Woprking
> 
> .only One Problem Occured And This That Vpi/vci 0/35 Which Uses Pppoe  It Unable To Connect To Server.
> 
> ...


see first of all pls post a screenshot of ur screen so we will know where u are wrong.
also no std is required even outgoing is not required for dataone



			
				serendipiti said:
			
		

> I am having a strange problem.I am on Home 250 plan of Dataone and this morning i connected successfully to Dataone like every other day.From 11 am onwards i am constantly getting an error 691(wrong username/password)whenever i try to connect.Fact is i've not changed my password recently(as i said i used autosaved pw to connect and connect i did this morning).
> Another thing:i'm from asansol-can anyone give contact no. of persons of BSNL who i need to talk to regarding this in case this doesn't resolve(saw some similar question on vinuthomas.com and seems this happens in Dataone as some users posted;for lucky ones it goes away on its own for others it drags on a bit requiring resetting of password etc.).
> Please help!


try calling there toll free all india helpline- 1800-424-1600.but chances are less u will get help
also u can call up 197 the say the person that u want ur xzy exchange no.
where xzy is ur exchange name


----------



## tinku dhar (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				serendipiti said:
			
		

> But no one in my locality seems to be having the prob...only me..if it were a server thing wudn't more people be affected??



hmmmmmmmmmmm .. ,

well man ... than i think it wuld be gr8 if ya say this prob to BSNL officers not the workers ... 
the main officer with lil bit angry expression man ... it will be solved soon ... 

lol


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ Mr Tinku R u from BSNL???


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

WHAT IS HAPPENING? For the last 3-4 days, I am getting mad at getting errors 678 and 691. After the heavy rain in Kolkata last week, the phone line also has a crackling sound. The phone drops the line during a conversation. This is getting to my nerves.

For this reason also, the night unlimited downloads are getting affected. Someone rightly said that in order to know the value of 6 hours, ask any person who uses dataone broadband.


----------



## yrana2002 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> well yrana .. ,
> 
> man .. i can't see anywhere written 500plan man can ya plz plz plz gemme the Screenshot.... of where i can get ???????????????
> 
> ...



Here is the snapshot of result of Shaplus software. See the encircled "Services" Column..

*img133.imageshack.us/img133/898/sgphoto20060725144856ea1.th.png
*Savvy*


----------



## unni (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

From 25th 9 am onwards, DataOne portal shows my access times by actual time + 05:26 hours. I called one of my friends, and he has the problem too. So, now my downloads during free hours are charged and I have exceeded my limit already. I am Trivandrum. All users, be careful.


----------



## PinKLip (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have a problem ,I cannot used IE to see my uses in dataone . Login is no problem, but when i click on user info or service records it shows error on page.
I have reinstalled window but no use,  that's why i cannot use shaplus dataone( (I donot want ot use the password version)
With firefox there is no prob. Firefox is not supported with shaplus
Please help
thanks
 screen shot 
*img154.imageshack.us/img154/6131/errorva0.th.gif


----------



## vikasg03 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hy
i am going to subscribe BSNL broad band with 250 PLAN (400 MB limit) but still not sure whether 400 MB is sufficient or not for me. Thats why i want to know from u people,as per my uses which i describe here can i manage in 400 MB.
1. check daily yahoo mails...having no download attachment only upload CV.
2. open only naukri related sites daily.
3. google searching daily  ...
4. Download norton definitions updates 2 times in month
5. open forums regular basis.
6. open newspapers sites.
7. no download any type and no upload other then sending resume.
8. And chatting of course.....

i think i can use net daily 4-5 hours.
For those people who already use BSNL 250 plan i want to know is they manage one month in 400 MB, or pay extra. and also tips for manage in 400 MB limits.

thanks
Vikas


----------



## arun_7_85 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

heloo,

I have two dataone connections  one in kerala (business plan)and other at gujarat(home plan ).  The problem is I cant connect to dataone in gujarat with  the id of the other dataone connection which is at kerala.  I need to connect with my other account. Is it possible to do so  and how ???


----------



## Sanchit (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Recommend me a broadband modem and a plan within 400 for DataOne broadband.


----------



## boys_onnline (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi,
  I have started my broadband account with home 250 plan.... Actually I would like to start with home 900 plus as i need to download a lot... Iam not from a city... BSNL has started providing broadband services here only recently... Iam one of the few people to get the connection here... 
  The problem is I cant change my plan to Home 900 plus.. because officials here say that i cant change the plan until i get the first bill... ie.. i have to wait for nearly two months... Is it true? or the officials here are ill informed?


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ after u subscribe 2 DATA1 service,u get ur Telephone bill on Monthly basis!
so u wait till a month!


----------



## 786 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

After opening the portal *10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp I am able to login but cannot see my usage or user's info or anything. Every time I click, an error massage occures at the lefthand corner bottom. Can anyone give the details to what to do?
 *(I use IE & Opera, also tried with other browsers also)*


----------



## yrana2002 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				786 said:
			
		

> After opening the portal *10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp I am able to login but cannot see my usage or user's info or anything. Every time I click, an error massage occures at the lefthand corner bottom. Can anyone give the details to what to do?
> *(I use IE & Opera, also tried with other browsers also)*



The BSNL site doesnt provide very good info on your usage neither does it provide details on your free timings.
Download other softwares such as *Shaplus* or* DUF*. See the previous posts for their links.
*Savvy*


----------



## pop143 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Please somebody answer me..

.i changerd to plan 900...now my browsing speed is reduced.

pages were loading damn  fast when i was in h500...now 2-3 secs late it is...
this lags in browsing...

but in download am getting 26 kbps .....now....!!!!!!!!!!

donno wots happening......any1 have experienced the same..????


----------



## drsethi (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				PinKLip said:
			
		

> I have a problem ,I cannot used IE to see my uses in dataone . Login is no problem, but when i click on user info or service records it shows error on page.
> I have reinstalled window but no use,  that's why i cannot use shaplus dataone( (I donot want ot use the password version)
> With firefox there is no prob. Firefox is not supported with shaplus
> Please help
> ...


 use this url in firefox/konqurer
*10.240.144.195/nonie_webLogin.jsp


----------



## PinKLip (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				drsethi said:
			
		

> use this url in firefox/konqurer
> *10.240.144.195/nonie_webLogin.jsp


Thanks drsethi,
Info abt this portal is posted in this forum by me long before.
u can search my posts----
Anyway thanks for trying to help me.


			
				yarana2002 said:
			
		

> The BSNL site doesnt provide very good info on your usage neither does it provide details on your free timings.
> Download other softwares such as Shaplus or DUF. See the previous posts for their links.
> Savvy


How do you u use nonpassword version of shaplus without going to the bsnl portal??


----------



## vikasg03 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hy
i am going to subscribe BSNL broad band with 250 PLAN (400 MB limit) but still not sure whether 400 MB is sufficient or not for me. Thats why i want to know from u people,as per my uses which i describe here can i manage in 400 MB.
1. check daily yahoo mails...having no download attachment only upload CV.
2. open only naukri related sites daily.
3. google searching daily ...
4. Download norton definitions updates 2 times in month
5. open forums regular basis.
6. open newspapers sites.
7. no download any type and no upload other then sending resume.
8. And chatting of course.....

For those people who already use BSNL 250 plan i want to know is they manage one month in 400 MB, or pay extra. and also tips for manage in 400 MB limits.

thanks
Vikas


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				vikasg03 said:
			
		

> hy
> i am going to subscribe BSNL broad band with 250 PLAN (400 MB limit) but still not sure whether 400 MB is sufficient or not for me. Thats why i want to know from u people,as per my uses which i describe here can i manage in 400 MB.
> 1. check daily yahoo mails...having no download attachment only upload CV.
> 2. open only naukri related sites daily.
> ...


 
For your needs, home 250 plan with 400MB limit will be sufficient. You are not into downloading stuff and the like.


----------



## PinKLip (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@vikasg03
to be precise for H250 plan bandwith limit is 410 MBs
So u will get 10MBs more
And strictly NO download


----------



## aniishvara@gmail.com (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have just changed my BSNL Dataone Plan from HS-250 to HS-500 plan.
I had given the application for the plan change on 26th july and on 2nd of august it has started to show HOME 500: Speed 256 KBps in the service name column and it is also showing 0 in all downloads between 2-8 am in Night unlimited Column.

Now about my question
I just wanted to know that am I safe to sownload between 2-8 am and the mbs downloaded at this timewill not be charged because I have read a review on net in which a person is charged for mbs who has like me changed from HS-250 to HS-500 and downloaded gbs of data at 2-8 am ending up with a huge bill of Rs 15000. 

PS->He has not specified about what was the service being displayed at his browser but it was showing 0 download in Night unlimited column in his acount
Are there any chances that I might also face such type of situation if i download at 2-8 pm???


----------



## tinku dhar (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

well man ... ,

i got the same QUETION as me too changed it frm 250 to 500 plan but now ... i heard tht its frm 8pm to 8am in the morin is UNLIMITED ... but 1day when i connected at 8pm and downloaded for 10pm ... the kbs ... was still showin in the bsnl A/C site ... m totally CONFUSED .... wat is it .. 250 plan or 500


----------



## coll1986c (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi
Well this is my first post but my question is already put by aniishvara@gmail.com same to same by copying it from chip-india.com
Well I just wanted to know am I safe to download now between 2 - 8 am or not

For you tinku dhar 
free download time is from 2 - 8 am

Can anyone help me


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				pop143 said:
			
		

> Please somebody answer me..
> 
> .i changerd to plan 900...now my browsing speed is reduced.
> 
> ...



Well, It also depends on the speed of the server and the traffic.

I'm also getting the same speed ~25 kbps




> hy
> i am going to subscribe BSNL broad band with 250 PLAN (400 MB limit) but still not sure whether 400 MB is sufficient or not for me. Thats why i want to know from u people,as per my uses which i describe here can i manage in 400 MB.
> 1. check daily yahoo mails...having no download attachment only upload CV.
> 2. open only naukri related sites daily.
> ...



I would recommend you settle for eith Home 500 or UL900[/plus] even if you regularly visit forum and the sort and downloadin stuff. Unlimited is the best bet for bandwidth, Go for Home 500 if you comparitively more speed. There's are Night Unlimited in Home 500.



> I just wanted to know that am I safe to sownload between 2-8 am and the mbs downloaded at this timewill not be charged because I have read a review on net in which a person is charged for mbs who has like me changed from HS-250 to HS-500 and downloaded gbs of data at 2-8 am ending up with a huge bill of Rs 15000.



If you are in for downloading stuff, make no mistake. Go for Unlimited Plan... No Compromise


----------



## PinKLip (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				aniishvara@gmail.com said:
			
		

> I have just changed my BSNL Dataone Plan from HS-250 to HS-500 plan.
> I had given the application for the plan change on 26th july and on 2nd of august it has started to show HOME 500: Speed 256 KBps in the service name column and it is also showing 0 in all downloads between 2-8 am in Night unlimited Column.
> 
> Now about my question
> ...


Even your portal shows H500, and your plan is changed on 2nd aug, there may not be update in the  TRA(billing section) of BSNL.
So be in safer side, start downloading/night unlimited using from next month i.e.- september, and one more thing, donot get fooled by "0 download in Night unlimited column", it even shows in H250 during 2-8am in sometime, I donot know no why.
This is my personal experience 
Regards pinKLip


----------



## coll1986c (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Ok I Understand that I should be careful in downloading night mbs and should start from next month but wat about 1 Gb free


----------



## PrinceHeart (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

OK ......

Guys and Gals..
I am officially using DataOne as of now and guess im a part of this family too.
Got HOME UL 900 Plus yearly advance. Im getting 28/32 KBps as of now, online since 4+ hrs. Using with USB type I modem. Looking good as of now.

Thrusday - I applied for the new telephone connection. At the end of the day. paid 500 for telephone and 10200 for dataone ( 9000 +1200modem) Got line dug out in front of my house and got a private box inside my garage on that same day.

Friday - got dial tone on my phone, got no phone - cause the guy was out of city. Got my no.

Saturday - got phone. went to get my preffered username. got it. Got modem and stuffs. Now online.

Still to pay by monday - 12.24 % service charge for the whole yr. + 100 for the registration charges for dataone. I will ask if i can pay the whole 2600 for the new telephone connection too. for security and other stuffs for the phone connection. Let see.

Well this is the fastest ISP i have used in india as of yet. I used to browse at 350KBps back in sydney, australia few yrs back. Well i don't think i can get that speed in india any sooner yet. So atleast this dataone is good enuff for now.

cheerz


----------



## Venom (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Were you using Optus in Australia? I heard that 512k's got dead cheap there now.


----------



## kisorgovinda (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am having BSNL home 250 plan. Today I am unable to send any message through dataone email using outlook express. However, I am receiving email. I went to dataone site and could sent email using my dataone id. I tried to contact the ISP at 18004241600. First time a voice told that the number is blocked. Next time the IVRS worked and on selecting option 2 i.e. customer care officer, one voice went on telling "Pls hold on" but no connection even after 15min. of holding the line. I am located at Kolkata.


----------



## Venom (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

It may be your email settings perhaps...


----------



## kisorgovinda (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Venom said:
			
		

> It may be your email settings perhaps...



I have checked my email settings they are OK.


----------



## yrana2002 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Well, i'm happy with BSNL, but from the last few days, i've observed that the connection is never constant during the Happy Hours time. It connects for about *15min,* then disconnects until *2-3*hours.

I can hardly download some *100-150MB/day* 

I know its temporary, but still, this is the time when i make use of my facilities and they're denying it to me.. 

Does anybody else have such a problem??

*Savvy*


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

you should check ur Signal to noise ratio... should be around 20db


----------



## Venom (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				yrana2002 said:
			
		

> Well, i'm happy with BSNL, but from the last few days, i've observed that the connection is never constant during the Happy Hours time. It connects for about *15min,* then disconnects until *2-3*hours.
> 
> I can hardly download some *100-150MB/day*
> 
> ...


Simple man, its SNR, jusr put your phone off the hook and it shouldnt disconnect. Complain.


----------



## PrinceHeart (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

yeah its optus. and its abt some rs. 1100 monthly with 3 month free if anyone commit for a yr of their services. and they do got lots of other facilities too.

peace


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				PrinceHeart said:
			
		

> yeah its optus. and its abt some rs. 1100 monthly with 3 month free if anyone commit for a yr of their services. and they do got lots of other facilities too.
> 
> peace


 
Bloody Assusies.


----------



## kisorgovinda (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Venom said:
			
		

> It may be your email settings perhaps...



I have checked my email settings they are the same as provided by BSNL. The peculiarity is that I am receiving email but are unable to send.


----------



## vaithy (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				yrana2002 said:
			
		

> Well, i'm happy with BSNL, but from the last few days, i've observed that the connection is never constant during the Happy Hours time. It connects for about *15min,* then disconnects until *2-3*hours.
> 
> I can hardly download some *100-150MB/day*
> 
> ...



Dear!!

It is like having a fastest car on a wide lane but catched in a traffic snarls, but are you going to blame the car maker, or others who, want to test their own wares at the same time in the same place ?

- If the problems persist  , please contact your customer care service centre!
Thank you!
`Vaithy


----------



## sysfilez (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

My piece of mind has gone since i got my connection 900 unlimited. half the time link failure, then sometimes poor connectivity, customer support nil, n all sorts of problem. to sum up last month (june) bsnl slapped me with a bill of Rs. 24,192.00 out of which BB Charges is Rs. 19251.00. Gr8. This is 900 unlimited plan.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				sysfilez said:
			
		

> My piece of mind has gone since i got my connection 900 unlimited. half the time link failure, then sometimes poor connectivity, customer support nil, n all sorts of problem. to sum up last month (june) bsnl slapped me with a bill of Rs. 24,192.00 out of which BB Charges is Rs. 19251.00. Gr8. This is 900 unlimited plan.


 
Seems like they have charged you as per the old plan. Please check in the portal as to when your unlimited plan was activated. Then if everything is all right from your end, take a screenshot and a printout along with the service records and then meet the commercial officer of your area.


----------



## PrinceHeart (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Need some help.

Im in *www.dataone.in/

mail user ID : username@dataone.in ( username as per login)
password   : (*****)

Invalid username or password
what to do ?
Thought when the user/pass is the same as my dataone login info ??
Do i have to go to BSNL office and ask them to activate my email or something ? i got HOME UL 900 PLUS - so i get 2 email IDs correct ??
Can anyone help me out with this ?

cheerz


----------



## kisorgovinda (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				sysfilez said:
			
		

> My piece of mind has gone since i got my connection 900 unlimited. half the time link failure, then sometimes poor connectivity, customer support nil, n all sorts of problem. to sum up last month (june) bsnl slapped me with a bill of Rs. 24,192.00 out of which BB Charges is Rs. 19251.00. Gr8. This is 900 unlimited plan.



If there is so much problem it appears u couldnot have used so much of BB. If u feel ur charges are not correct write to the CGM of the region. If this doesnot work issue a legal notice.


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				PrinceHeart said:
			
		

> Need some help.
> 
> Im in *www.dataone.in/
> 
> ...


 
PrinceHeart beta, You have to go to BSNL office and ask 'em for e-mail. The e-mail ID would be diffrent one and has nothing to do with your user ID. Or else you can make a call to CO for that.


----------



## leftraju (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have cel 1gh windows xp/sp-2 128 sdram. when ever i want to know monthly usage at dataone website after login successfuly, I get reply "timed out"  due to security reason, every time i tried to know my usage. I tried to solve the problem with bsnl staff but all in vein. please help.

I have celeron 1 GH 128 MB SDRAM OS WINDOWS/XP SP-2. I have dataone broadband connection from bsnl. My problem is: when ever I login bsnl website and want to know about monthly usage. The answer denied by "timed out" due to security reason. I told my problem with bsnl and they tried to solve my problem by giving some instruction to change in internet option by changing in security. But all in vein. 

2.   when ever I try to close a running programme by pressing ALT+SHIFT+DELET. The window appear without hilighting task manager and there is no option to shut down the computer or log off. please help to solve both problems. tks.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

For the last 2-3 days, I am noticing that Shaplus is not getting the updated usage records from the dataone portal. It is showing only the usage records upto 4th august. Although when I actually login to the portal, I get the updated usage records till my last session today.

Has anyone faced the same problem?


----------



## Venom (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				leftraju said:
			
		

> I have cel 1gh windows xp/sp-2 128 sdram. when ever i want to know monthly usage at dataone website after login successfuly, I get reply "timed out"  due to security reason, every time i tried to know my usage. I tried to solve the problem with bsnl staff but all in vein. please help.
> 
> I have celeron 1 GH 128 MB SDRAM OS WINDOWS/XP SP-2. I have dataone broadband connection from bsnl. My problem is: when ever I login bsnl website and want to know about monthly usage. The answer denied by "timed out" due to security reason. I told my problem with bsnl and they tried to solve my problem by giving some instruction to change in internet option by changing in security. But all in vein.
> 
> 2.   when ever I try to close a running programme by pressing ALT+SHIFT+DELET. The window appear without hilighting task manager and there is no option to shut down the computer or log off. please help to solve both problems. tks.


Cookies are set to normal and enabled ?


----------



## root_slack (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I got home 500 plan and I am trying to check my usage , but i forgot my password, is there anyway to get it?

Regards
Jay


----------



## tinku dhar (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				root_slack said:
			
		

> I got home 500 plan and I am trying to check my usage , but i forgot my password, is there anyway to get it?
> 
> Regards
> Jay



well LOL

mate ... u contact the bsnl officers in charge


----------



## tinku dhar (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

how how how to know ... 

whether my PLAN has been changed or not


----------



## pardeep105 (Aug 14, 2006)

*internet connection disconnects  during voice chat*

I am using bsnl 256 kb plan
problem is that during voice chat using skype ,yahoo messenger or any other tool ,internet connection disconnects frequently,generally at less than 1 minute interval,what could be the problem


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Brave_Hunt said:
			
		

> Bloody Assusies.


WTF ?


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> WTF ?


You from Aussie land?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

No but why say em bloody ?


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> No but why say em bloody ?


Then WTF?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Well, dont wanna have a small chat here, cause I know many Aussies as my friends, thats why I asked. Are YOU an aussie ?


----------



## root_slack (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Thanks Tinku ji


----------



## plank123 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I wish to take the Home-500 plan of BSNL along with the type-IV modem. Will it be possible to share the internet connection among 2 computers at my home?

Thanx in advance.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				plank123 said:
			
		

> I wish to take the Home-500 plan of BSNL along with the type-IV modem. Will it be possible to share the internet connection among 2 computers at my home?
> 
> Thanx in advance.


ya surely u can do this.u need about 2-3 lan card for 2 pc's


----------



## PrinceHeart (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

what is this game package 1 showing in the dataone.in usersite after logon ? What will happen if i activate it ? And what's the cost of this service. Any help ? Anyone knows ?

cheerz


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Nah, it aint available yet, will say not available alone lolz...


----------



## plank123 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> ya surely u can do this.u need about 2-3 lan card for 2 pc's



Thanx a lot for the quick info...


----------



## PrinceHeart (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Well i got Home UL 900 Plus... and i heard 2 things in another forum -

somone says - i came to knw frm BSNl Office in HYd..Price is 1500 /- only daily Download limit 3 GB.

And someone else said - yes itz 25 /- per day extra and u can use 512 kbps the whole day fom the time of activation in admin panel. i confirmed it with BSNL officer. watch out for this special plan on BSNL website by this month end i.e. its going to be officially announced on September 1st.

Not telling the source of this, as it may come under advertising other forums.
I don't know which one to believe though. Maybe BSNL is gonna take out 2 more new tariff plans - Home UL 1500 and Home UL 1500 Plus @ 512kbps.

Then i will say BSNL is surely gonna be my lifelong favorite ISP in India. Can anyone confirm this info ? As to which one of these is true and what's the real story and tariff plan for all this and how are we gonna use this. Im scared to push that magic button which says ACTIVATE before comfirming anything 100% Don't want Rs. 10000 bill amount next mo. for nothing 

Well.. im downloadin stuffs @ 30kBps + chatting in yahoo / msn / irc at the same time + using this forum posting replies with very quick response. I really type fast and use these stuffs almost at the same time one by one. I don't really need to get 30 kBps extra for Rs. 25/- per day anyway if all this is true. But well.. who would not like SPEEEEDDD !!! I have already used Singtel in singapore and Optus and Telstra in Australia. So this dataone is nothing compare to all that. But still..I will say .. India is developing good in Internet Field. And as an Indian - Im happy BSNL has started to think about the citizen of its country.

lol make that @ 42 kBps... and i swear i did nothing 

cheerz


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				PrinceHeart said:
			
		

> Well i got Home UL 900 Plus... and i heard 2 things in another forum -
> 
> somone says - i came to knw frm BSNl Office in HYd..Price is 1500 /- only daily Download limit 3 GB.
> 
> ...


 
I made a call on *1600-424-1600* a moron man picked up the phone and when I asked about this thingy he re-directed me to other person but I couldn't connect, all I kept listening was some kinda pathetic music going on and on so I hung up the b***dy phone.  After a while I again dared to make a call this time a stupid lady picked up the phone but she couldn't even understand what I am talking aboutso she also re-directed me to related person  now this time a man picked up the phone and asked what I wanna know, after hearing me he again re-directed me to a friggin person somehow holding my nerve I repeated my question regarding this "game package1" and he said there's no value added service such as "bod test, game package1 & bod test2" although they appear on portal but nothing will happen by pressing 'Activate' button. Since I haven't dare to activate any of those service myself because I wanted to confirm first that how much I am gonna get charged If I do so, but still not satisfied by the answer I've heard from those morons.


P.S._After all this crap I've come to this conclusion that Dataone rocks but It's cutomer service totaly SUCKS!_


----------



## tinku dhar (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Brave_Hunt said:
			
		

> I made a call on *1600-424-1600* a moron man picked up the phone and when I asked about this thingy he re-directed me to other person but I couldn't connect, all I kept listening was some kinda pathetic music going on and on so I hung up the b***dy phone.  After a while I again dared to make a call this time a stupid lady picked up the phone but she couldn't even understand what I am talking aboutso she also re-directed me to related person  now this time a man picked up the phone and asked what I wanna know, after hearing me he again re-directed me to a friggin person somehow holding my nerve I repeated my question regarding this "game package1" and he said there's no value added service such as "bod test, game package1 & bod test2" although they appear on portal but nothing will happen by pressing 'Activate' button. Since I haven't dare to activate any of those service myself because I wanted to confirm first that how much I am gonna get charged If I do so, but still not satisfied by the answer I've heard from those morons.
> 
> 
> P.S._After all this crap I've come to this conclusion that Dataone rocks but It's cutomer service totaly SUCKS!_




HAHAHAHAHAHHEHEHEHEHEHE ... ,

 buddy nothing to do now ... its BSNL lolz..... there pplz or the officer do tht call to this person and tht person me tooo get this prob here when i call to local office for some enquiry ... 

STILL i dunno tht really my PLAN is 500 or 250 the old one lolz../.. 

dunno wat to do... but i think im gonna call in the given no... u tried


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^
don't ever try the helpline no. they are morons.
for any queries see your commerial officier.
he is the person who knows something.
luckly the person in my exchange is knows to me so i call him on his cell & get all info.i even did not get out of my house for appling for connection.he send a line with a form & i filles it at spot & in two days BB was rocking my house. so BSNLs customer service rocks for me


----------



## PrinceHeart (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

gary4gar - why don't u call that person u know and ask him/her about this bod test and bod 2 test and game package 1 .. and please let us know about it in full details 

cheerz


----------



## tinku dhar (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				PrinceHeart said:
			
		

> gary4gar - why don't u call that person u know and ask him/her about this bod test and bod 2 test and game package 1 .. and please let us know about it in full details
> 
> cheerz



ya come on BUDDY


----------



## shakshy (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

how do i know if there is dataone in my town


----------



## tinku dhar (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				shakshy said:
			
		

> how do i know if there is dataone in my town



well lolz... 

man ... its there in most of the cities now .. still for more CONFORMATION its better for ya to go to .//.... BSNL office


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have a DataOne broadband connection 256Kbps, for Rs 250 monthly.

when i am online, the link gets disconnected frequently. There is no problem
with the phone line or with the modem. When i lodge a complaint at
the service, they call back saying that they couldnt find any fault.

What may be the problem?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am totally confused now as to whether to keep dataone now or leave it. I took a new connection in June. Bill for June that I got in July was OK. I also got a letter from DE (Broadband), BBD Bagh stating my plan as home 500. Now today I am horrified to see a bill of Rs.17415 on www.calcuttatelephones.com. My usage including night unlimited in July was over 13GB but well below 1GB excluding night unlimited.

What to do? Previously also they had made this kind of mistake on a connection we previously owned. I did not give the bill and they disconnected the line.


----------



## Chirag (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I wanna know that do we need diff modem for home ul 900 or the one which is there with other plans (home 500 and all) will work?


----------



## tinku dhar (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> I am totally confused now as to whether to keep dataone now or leave it. I took a new connection in June. Bill for June that I got in July was OK. I also got a letter from DE (Broadband), BBD Bagh stating my plan as home 500. Now today I am horrified to see a bill of Rs.17415 on www.calcuttatelephones.com. My usage including night unlimited in July was over 13GB but well below 1GB excluding night unlimited.
> 
> What to do? Previously also they had made this kind of mistake on a connection we previously owned. I did not give the bill and they disconnected the line.



 ... DAMN ... ,

well buddy me too AFRAID bout the BILL .. thts y m not usin mine MUCH .... coz ...im really not sure tht night r unlimited in 500 plan


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> ... DAMN ... ,
> 
> well buddy me too AFRAID bout the BILL .. thts y m not usin mine MUCH .... coz ...im really not sure tht night r unlimited in 500 plan


 
See here, night unlimited is available in 500 plan.

*www.calcuttatelephones.com/tariff_broadband.shtml


----------



## tinku dhar (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> See here, night unlimited is available in 500 plan.
> 
> *www.calcuttatelephones.com/tariff_broadband.shtml




hmmm thnx man ... ,

but its 
Night Unlimited
(0200 - 0800 Hrs)

can u tell me frm when to when ????????????????

regards


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> hmmm thnx man ... ,
> 
> but its
> Night Unlimited
> ...


 
2AM-8AM. Safest is connect at 2:10AM and disconnect at 7:50AM.


----------



## tinku dhar (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> 2AM-8AM. Safest is connect at 2:10AM and disconnect at 7:50AM.



DAMN i thought frm 8 to mornin 8 lolz... 

neva mind will wake up fast and download wat i want to lolz.... 

THNX dude


----------



## uttoransen (Aug 21, 2006)

*was it free ever,*

people are saying that it was free till april 2006, but i have paid 2300Rs for the month of october, and some 1500Rs for the months of nov, dec, and jan, and the rest is yet to come, now i have the 900 unlimited, and it's ok, perhaps, now i know there is a fixed 900 Rs, so am making the most of it,


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> I am totally confused now as to whether to keep dataone now or leave it. I took a new connection in June. Bill for June that I got in July was OK. I also got a letter from DE (Broadband), BBD Bagh stating my plan as home 500. Now today I am horrified to see a bill of Rs.17415 on www.calcuttatelephones.com. My usage including night unlimited in July was over 13GB but well below 1GB excluding night unlimited.
> 
> What to do? Previously also they had made this kind of mistake on a connection we previously owned. I did not give the bill and they disconnected the line.



Just one word

OWNED


----------



## uttoransen (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				sysfilez said:
			
		

> My piece of mind has gone since i got my connection 900 unlimited. half the time link failure, then sometimes poor connectivity, customer support nil, n all sorts of problem. to sum up last month (june) bsnl slapped me with a bill of Rs. 24,192.00 out of which BB Charges is Rs. 19251.00. Gr8. This is 900 unlimited plan.



don't worry am planing something bad for bsnl, just wait.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ultimate Z Fighter said:
			
		

> Just one word
> 
> OWNED


lol...


This is getting too common, they HAVE to do some upgrades, I dont care if that takes a weeks down time, its more worth than ending up paying 30k


----------



## PinKLip (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> I am totally confused now as to whether to keep dataone now or leave it. I took a new connection in June. Bill for June that I got in July was OK. I also got a letter from DE (Broadband), BBD Bagh stating my plan as home 500. Now today I am horrified to see a bill of Rs.17415 on www.calcuttatelephones.com. My usage including night unlimited in July was over 13GB but well below 1GB excluding night unlimited.
> 
> What to do? Previously also they had made this kind of mistake on a connection we previously owned. I did not give the bill and they disconnected the line.


Ok. Did you get confirmed your plan in TRA section ??
this is important, becoz there may not be changed in your plan to H500.
BTW H500 do have happy hour


> *bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm





			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Safest is connect at 2:10AM and disconnect at 7:50AM.


practically i have seen that BSNL clock is arround 1-2 min slow then IST.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				PinKLip said:
			
		

> Ok. Did you get confirmed your plan in TRA section ??
> this is important, becoz there may not be changed in your plan to H500.
> BTW H500 do have happy hour
> 
> ...


 
I am currently taking out prints of the usage records for July 2006. Since I also have to go to office, I can only take these to the commercial officer next saturday. I am demarking the 2AM-8AM usage and I will also show the letter from DE (Broadband), BBD Bagh stating my username, phone number to which this is connected and most important, the plan, home 500. Now after seeing this, let me see how BSNL escapes. They think we know nothing and they know everything, those m*r*ns. 

Preparing for a long fight... 

And it is because of this, unnecessary tense atmosphere was created in my home. My father could not understand how come they charged this ridiculous amount. He is still of the opinion that I am at fault and BSNL can do no wrong.  I had assured him the bill would not be greater than Rs.651 (Rs.500 + 12.2% service tax + Rs.100 modem rental) per month.

Let's see how this goes.... . Seeking your support....I think many of you have faced this similar predicament in the past and I am drawing inspiration from the fact that you have come out successful. Now I need your best wishes. Bye....will keep you guys updated...


----------



## Chirag (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Do we need direct connecttion frm the phone pole to our house to connect to dataone??

I mean I have 1 main connection in my house and others come under that. So will dataone run on other connection?


----------



## kisorgovinda (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> Do we need direct connecttion frm the phone pole to our house to connect to dataone??
> 
> I mean I have 1 main connection in my house and others come under that. So will dataone run on other connection?



The dataone connection comes through your telephone line. A splitter is connected to your telephone line at your premises. It has got two output - one goes to the telephone and the other goes to the modem provided by the BSNL.
Hope this answers your query.
__________


			
				digitized said:
			
		

> I am currently taking out prints of the usage records for July 2006. Since I also have to go to office, I can only take these to the commercial officer next saturday. I am demarking the 2AM-8AM usage and I will also show the letter from DE (Broadband), BBD Bagh stating my username, phone number to which this is connected and most important, the plan, home 500. Now after seeing this, let me see how BSNL escapes. They think we know nothing and they know everything, those m*r*ns.
> 
> Preparing for a long fight...
> 
> ...





Nobody can consume such a big amount in a month. There might be some vested interests in the department who might be doing this for their gain. Fight back. Think using RTI if needed. Best of luck.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> Do we need direct connecttion frm the phone pole to our house to connect to dataone??
> 
> I mean I have 1 main connection in my house and others come under that. So will dataone run on other connection?


ya u need a direct connection for a good performance & to avoid disconnections. however u can then take connection to other phones after connecting it to modem. but this means double wires


----------



## Chirag (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Look in my house there is one phone line if it works than all other phone line works so one in my hall is main and in room they r all under it. So will dataone run in my room or i need to put wire in main phone line?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Just try and see na Chirag. If the voltage is the same in your end wire, it should do fine. What is the harm in trying? Will your phone go boom ?


----------



## Chirag (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Arre look now a letter is gonna come to my house and I have to say that I have to buy or not. If I buy and it doesn't work then???? I m jst waiting for it.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

It is supposed to be put before all telephones. otherwise if a phone is connected 'under it'(correct term: in parallel) then when the phone is used it can cause disturbance to the net connection and induce error or disconnections.

what u can do is..... connect the wire from the pole to the small splitter and from the splitter connect the modem and ur main phone. now all the phones in parallel(under  ) to the main phone will work as well as the modem.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> Look in my house there is one phone line if it works than all other phone line works so one in my hall is main and in room they r all under it. So will dataone run in my room or i need to put wire in main phone line?


see this is how dataone is connected


> phone line>splitter>modem & phone


now in order to get a good performance they will connect your main line(from pole) to your splitter then after to modem.
 for other phone take a new line from splitters phone jack & divide it in no of parrallel connections u have for your phone.take the respective wire from rooms which have phone set. hope u got it

regards,
gary


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

here dude: 
*img225.imageshack.us/img225/8774/bmpgm9.jpg


----------



## tinku dhar (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> It is supposed to be put before all telephones. otherwise if a phone is connected 'under it'(correct term: in parallel) then when the phone is used it can cause disturbance to the net connection and induce error or disconnections.
> 
> what u can do is..... connect the wire from the pole to the small splitter and from the splitter connect the modem and ur main phone. now all the phones in parallel(under  ) to the main phone will work as well as the modem.



well if i want to connect with my 2 fones ... as 1 has to be near my COMPUTER and i was thinkin to put ... in my MOMs bedroom


----------



## jack// ani (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi all,

i'm going to register for dataone UL....they have mentioned 1 month security deposit of rs.900; will they collect this money at the time of registration or they will include the money in telephone bill??

thax


----------



## tinku dhar (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				jack// ani said:
			
		

> hi all,
> 
> i'm going to register for dataone UL....they have mentioned 1 month security deposit of rs.900; will they collect this money at the time of registration or they will include the money in telephone bill??
> 
> thax



well durin the connection man ... ,

they will not add in the BILLL .... 
__________
well .... ,

can anyone gemme the DETAILS of 900 plan ... coz.... my friend have got this .... and also i want to use it ... so..... will ... it only come 900 RS after usin 24 hrs ?????????????????

regards


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
I am using it.
Keep your connection ON for 24/7 x 4 too, no problems, its totally UNLIMITED. Just 900 per month + other phone charges as applied.

I use it and do over 60 Gigs each month.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

My total transfers cross 65-67 GB. It includes 61 GB downloads.   

I currently need a high speed connection of atleast 512kbps. For just leeching 384k line is sufficient (IMO), but browsing+leeching with a 256k line is not productive. So these days I pause my leeching activities while I need to browse some important things.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Right Dr.Grudge, I hope we get 512k soon in the 1000 circle.


----------



## Chirag (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Damn. I can't go for Dataone coz of phone line prob. Me in a flats so those lines r fixed and Dad saying no for a new line in my room coz it won't look nice. I m using sancharnet presently(dial up) and it connects after 20-25 tries and disconnects often.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Then get a wifi modem and use na!


----------



## Chirag (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Matlab?? Don't laugh at me but I don't have any idea abt wifi. Plz throw some light on it.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^
a wifi is a thing which u can connect to internet without wires.check this. either get a type II or type IV modem which supports wifi.u also need a wireless card for ur pc


----------



## Chirag (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Any idea abt the cost of modem?? If its high than I think I shld go for cable internet 1100/month for 256 kbps ul and 1800/month for 512 kbps ul. I m thinking of going with 256 kbps ul and than hacking their modem and making my connection 2 mb or more if i find the correct file.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

guys, is a d-link modem better & faster than the type-1 modem supplied by BSNL??

can u suggest some d-link modems??


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have the Type 4 smartax MT-841 Adsl Modem from dataone. It has integrated Wifi router.. and is very smooth. i did not buy it but took it up on rent @ 100rs Pm


----------



## tinku dhar (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> I have the Type 4 smartax MT-841 Adsl Modem from dataone. It has integrated Wifi router.. and is very smooth. i did not buy it but took it up on rent @ 100rs Pm



DAMN ... MODEM for R#ENT lolz..... 

KOOL


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> Any idea abt the cost of modem?? If its high than I think I shld go for cable internet 1100/month for 256 kbps ul and 1800/month for 512 kbps ul. I m thinking of going with 256 kbps ul and than hacking their modem and making my connection 2 mb or more if i find the correct file.


hey there is no need ur wireless if u are comfortable wires. that means if u have no problem in Double wiring. first it will come directly to ur pc & them from there is will go the telephones in ur house. 1 wire for each telephone.u also can't use internal wiring even if u have it.becasue first telephone wire should come directly from your pole to your modem(which will be in ur room).u there will be all wires running down ur house.
better get a type-II modem for 1800 which has a wi-fi u can also use ur laoptop to connect wirelessly. but its range its also around 80-150meters.

for cable modem:speeds are highly unrelible & modem is costly around 5000Rs


reagards,
gary


----------



## Chirag (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

The cable internet provider in my area said that the modem will cost around 2k. And if I use wi-fi than no wires. No use of wires at all??


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> I am totally confused now as to whether to keep dataone now or leave it. I took a new connection in June. Bill for June that I got in July was OK. I also got a letter from DE (Broadband), BBD Bagh stating my plan as home 500. Now today I am horrified to see a bill of Rs.17415 on www.calcuttatelephones.com. My usage including night unlimited in July was over 13GB but well below 1GB excluding night unlimited.
> 
> What to do? Previously also they had made this kind of mistake on a connection we previously owned. I did not give the bill and they disconnected the line.



Good news friends, BSNL acknowledged their mistake today and told that they will send the rectified bill soon.  I met with the AOTR North today and he took all the trouble for me after seeing my usage records (I had demarked the night unlimited usage), the letter  from DE (Broadband) stating that I have home 500, and my application for rectification of July 2006 bill.

For the past few days I had stopped downloading altogether and now I am very happy.

As soon as I get the new bill downloading via torrents will resume....


----------



## Chirag (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys I got letter frm Bsnl today abt bband. Only abt payment is there on paper. So when shld I go to their office for id and pass?


----------



## tinku dhar (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> Guys I got letter frm Bsnl today abt bband. Only abt payment is there on paper. So when shld I go to their office for id and pass?



well man .. ,

u got the letter go MONDAY itself mayn


----------



## Chirag (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Ok guys i m going for dataone. Now there is some phone line prob so i m going for wifi. So tell me for which modem shld i go?? Now if I use wifi I wno't have any prob with phone line na? (its not main line)

Plz give company name+model+cost. Thnx


----------



## tinku dhar (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> Ok guys i m going for dataone. Now there is some phone line prob so i m going for wifi. So tell me for which modem shld i go?? Now if I use wifi I wno't have any prob with phone line na? (its not main line)
> 
> Plz give company name+model+cost. Thnx




buddy ... ,

see its BSNL queiries only nah ... so its better for u to discuss this in ... some other SECTION mayn ... 

tht i think so tht pplz may more reply to the Q of urs


----------



## Chirag (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Different section?????????????

*Title of this thread :* **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries 
Here** 

And even if make a new thread than mode will close it.

Anyways lemme try in Hardware section.


----------



## tinku dhar (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> Different section?????????????
> 
> *Title of this thread :* **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries
> Here**
> ...



no MOD will not CLOSe it 

ya HARDWARE section will be the best


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

u can take type-II or type-IV for 1800 or 2000
*bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm


----------



## Chirag (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Actually I m not gonna buy modem frm bsnl guys. So plz suggest a modem (company name+model+cost). I hope I m not asking so much.


----------



## praful_m_n (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi all,

i m a new member of digit team 
though i used to read digit magazines occassionally, i joined the forum yesterday...


well, i would like to know is there any way by which we could see how much size limit have we used up???

actually, i have 500 home plan.. i was told by my frnd that the data limit what it shows on the bsnl site includes the data uploaded/downloaded included between 02:00am-08:00am, which is actually free for 500 home plan and above...

it would be of great help to me if anyone could kindly suggest me any software...

thanking you in advance,


----------



## praka123 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

get yorself shaplus 
*www.shaplus.com/dataone/


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> Actually I m not gonna buy modem frm bsnl guys. So plz suggest a modem (company name+model+cost). I hope I m not asking so much.


i think u should get a modem *only* from bsnl because then u will get lifitime support from it. also don't go for a wireless becasue a good high range router from companies like netgaer, Dlink which support high range are costly. additinally u have to get a PCI card fitted in ur pc for wireless internet. so better get cordless telephone and keep the base set in ur room & take handset where want.now u can take a type-I for just 1200.cheap judag! i hope u understood something out of it
regards,
gary


----------



## praful_m_n (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

thanks prakash...
it was useful but it would have been better if i had got any soft which tells me size limit excluding night unlimited time....
but i liked the software since something is better than nothing...
thanks again


----------



## temp (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> how how how to know ...
> 
> whether my PLAN has been changed or not



Login on   *10.240.89.199

Goto User info

Current Service (This is Your current plan)


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praful_m_n said:
			
		

> thanks prakash...
> it was useful but it would have been better if i had got any soft which tells me size limit excluding night unlimited time....
> but i liked the software since something is better than nothing...
> thanks again


hey man!
it does tell u
when u get the usage in this soft there are two check boxes below just use them!


----------



## Anurag A (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have a BSNL Broadband Connection - Home Plan - 256 KBPS - 400 MB download free. I want to know about the usage of upload\download. I tried on BSNL website but i am unable to do so. please tell me...


----------



## tinku dhar (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Anurag A said:
			
		

> I have a BSNL Broadband Connection - Home Plan - 256 KBPS - 400 MB download free. I want to know about the usage of upload\download. I tried on BSNL website but i am unable to do so. please tell me...




DOWNLOAD this 

*www.shaplus.com/dataone/
__________


			
				temp said:
			
		

> Login on   *10.240.89.199
> 
> Goto User info
> 
> Current Service (This is Your current plan)



well homie ... ,

hahahaheheheheh thnx but i knew this frm beginnin ... homie .. there they don't show the PLAN ... they show .. SPEED 256kbps tht alll


----------



## plank123 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I wish to take the Type-IV modem from BSNL. I wish to wirelessly connect my laptop. After visiting the below mentioned manufacturers website, and viewing the product info., I saw it was mentioned - "One PCMCIA slot for WLAN 802.11g NIC".

Now does that mean I need to buy a seperate PCMCIA card (or PCMCIA Antennae, etc.) for connecting my lappy, or is it fully wi-fi enabled.

And how many days did it take for you all to get the Dataone connection after application.

I would be grateful if my above queries are promptly answered. Thanx in advance.

Website of that modem - *www.huawei.com/products/terminal/products/view.do?id=86


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have applyed for changing my plan from home 500 to 900 unlimited. I want to check if it is activated yet or not. is there any link so that I can see what plan I am using now?
  another problem is that whenever I try to go to *10.240.89.199 site for checking my usage it doesnt show. It says welcome after log in. but cant show the data usage. I have tried using shaplus but it gives me an error too.


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tanmoy_rajguru2005 said:
			
		

> I have applyed for changing my plan from home 500 to 900 unlimited. I want to check if it is activated yet or not. is there any link so that I can see what plan I am using now?
> another problem is that whenever I try to go to *10.240.89.199 site for checking my usage it doesnt show. It says welcome after log in. but cant show the data usage. I have tried using shaplus but it gives me an error too.




man regardin BOTH i think u suld go to BSNL office and ... make urslef clear .... 

ok .... or else ... u gonna also have to PAY much later


----------



## uttoransen (Sep 1, 2006)

*my plan changed to ul 900, got a bill of 7,000 rs.*

that's right, but then my plan was changed on 3rd of july, and the bill for july came to me as rs 7000. but then when i complained it was cancelled. though for the 2 days, that's july 1 and 2, i had to pay rs 500, as those 7,000rs was divided by the month, say 230 rs a day, and for two days 230*2, 460 rs i had to pay. and those 2 days i even did'nt used the net.

anyways am happy that the plan is working, and from now on i know i can use unlimited. pretty happy now.


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i m facing intermittent link failure, i am having unlimited 900plan. at first i was using type1 modem the white one then few days back the bsnl engineers came and change the modem to type2 de black one. the probelm still persists. bsnl authorities r saying they have cheked every stuff @ both ends, they have changed the port number of times, but still no good done. thou they r constantly monitoring it. ne idea wat may be wrong?


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				sysfilez said:
			
		

> i m facing intermittent link failure, i am having unlimited 900plan. at first i was using type1 modem the white one then few days back the bsnl engineers came and change the modem to type2 de black one. the probelm still persists. bsnl authorities r saying they have cheked every stuff @ both ends, they have changed the port number of times, but still no good done. thou they r constantly monitoring it. ne idea wat may be wrong?



well wat to say ... ,

im tensed ,... for ya BUDDY ... u immediately .. talk to the main BSNL officer not tht the LINE mains etc etc .... the MAIN branch manager ... i think it suld be solved ... y suld ya pay for no USE huh


----------



## soumya (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have a simple question for all of you guys to answer.You see I have this 256 kbps dataone connection.People are always tellling me there is no way to uncap an adsl modem.But believe me,I have seen people having the same 256 kbps connection but they are downloading at a speed of over 100 kbps,right in front of my eyes.I don't know whether they have uncapped their modem or done somethinng else.But be rest assured that you can too download at a speed of over 100 kbps on your existing 256 kbps line.But the problem is that they don't tell me the way to do it.I don't know whether it's their ego or anything else.I am also aware that some of you reading right now may know the trick.So,why not share it??Give it a thought,will you!!!


----------



## Chirag (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
I don't think its possible to hack adsl modem. But i know how to hack those cable net modems. Making them 2 mb or more if u find the right file.


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				soumya said:
			
		

> I have a simple question for all of you guys to answer.You see I have this 256 kbps dataone connection.People are always tellling me there is no way to uncap an adsl modem.But believe me,I have seen people having the same 256 kbps connection but they are downloading at a speed of over 100 kbps,right in front of my eyes.I don't know whether they have uncapped their modem or done somethinng else.But be rest assured that you can too download at a speed of over 100 kbps on your existing 256 kbps line.But the problem is that they don't tell me the way to do it.I don't know whether it's their ego or anything else.I am also aware that some of you reading right now may know the trick.So,why not share it??Give it a thought,will you!!!



well i want to say something to this TOPIC .... ,

BUDDy i tooo have downloaded not 100kbps infact in 168 kbps ... u know ... but BECAUSE once my friend gave me RAPIDSHARE premium a/c for 3 days .... and .... so we can download in more than this also ..... but mayn.... i really DON't think as to HACK .... ADSL ... also ... if u can get info .. frm were they i mean ur FRIENDS downloaded frm .... it wuld be gr8 ...


----------



## soumya (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

When he checked his broadband speed, it showed something like 792 kbps.He downloads at a speed of 100 kbps and above from virtually anywhere.I know it's possible,but the way is still an enigma for me!!


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> well wat to say ... ,
> 
> im tensed ,... for ya BUDDY ... u immediately .. talk to the main BSNL officer not tht the LINE mains etc etc .... the MAIN branch manager ... i think it suld be solved ... y suld ya pay for no USE huh


@tinku dhar
the AGM is himself concerned in our matter, we are at a priority zone. he is making all those scrapy engineers of bsnl dataone work for us. the bsnl engineers call us 3 -4 times a days to find out the status, and any probs if persists.


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				sysfilez said:
			
		

> @tinku dhar
> the AGM is himself concerned in our matter, we are at a priority zone. he is making all those scrapy engineers of bsnl dataone work for us. the bsnl engineers call us 3 -4 times a days to find out the status, and any probs if persists.



kool than i think it suld be solved recently HOMIe .... ,

as since ENGINEers r not able to find the CAUSe how can we help ya BUDDY


----------



## praka123 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

guys! i found dataone on explorer on *10.240.16.195 gives me total usage after reduction for night usage!.
the tag is at the end as "Sum Traffic(GB) Excluding Night Unlimited"
did anybody noticed dat?BTW am in Kerala say goodbye 2 shaplus BW meter 

and reg high speeds i think there is an option in dataone portal called BOD(bandwidth on demand)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> ^^
> I don't think its possible to hack adsl modem. But i know how to hack those cable net modems. Making them 2 mb or more if u find the right file.


 Assure that there are more than one ISP in your area...


----------



## Chirag (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
Na they won't be able catch me coz I will change my modem mac address.


----------



## plank123 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Can you'll please tell me whether you'll had paid Installation charges of Rs 250 and Registration Charges of Rs 100? Also how many days did it take (approx) to get the user-name and password since the day when you applied for DataOne connection?

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

They called me in 1 week after I applied. Now they said they will call me today to give usename and pass but didn't call. Waiting for monday.


----------



## Babbage (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I installed "Magitime" to keep track of my data transfer during my browsing hours. Each time I browse the net for abou 30 mins and then disconnect, I find that about 10Mb of bandwidth has been used, although most of my time is spent reading mails and visiting forums!!  What could be the problem??


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Babbage said:
			
		

> I installed "Magitime" to keep track of my data transfer during my browsing hours. Each time I browse the net for abou 30 mins and then disconnect, I find that about 10Mb of bandwidth has been used, although most of my time is spent reading mails and visiting forums!!  What could be the problem??


its normal dude!
__________


			
				plank123 said:
			
		

> Can you'll please tell me whether you'll had paid Installation charges of Rs 250 and Registration Charges of Rs 100? Also how many days did it take (approx) to get the user-name and password since the day when you applied for DataOne connection?
> 
> Thanx in advance.


i nether paid any installtion charge or registration free. also i got a call from bsnl officer(my known person) that we are giving BB for free. then i said yes next morning bb installed and in afternoon got userid & pass. well pretty good service but only when if u know someone.


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Babbage said:
			
		

> I installed "Magitime" to keep track of my data transfer during my browsing hours. Each time I browse the net for abou 30 mins and then disconnect, I find that about 10Mb of bandwidth has been used, although most of my time is spent reading mails and visiting forums!!  What could be the problem??



well mayn ... its the SAME with all USERs  me toooo 



			
				plank123 said:
			
		

> Can you'll please tell me whether you'll had paid Installation charges of Rs 250 and Registration Charges of Rs 100? Also how many days did it take (approx) to get the user-name and password since the day when you applied for DataOne connection?
> 
> Thanx in advance.



for me .... also ... 1 BRO said me tht they r givin BB for free trail for 2 months ... so .. i gto tht time .. but it TOOK bout 15days .. for me as BOARD exam was near ... so MY BRo delayed tht .....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Babbage said:
			
		

> I installed "Magitime" to keep track of my data transfer during my browsing hours. Each time I browse the net for abou 30 mins and then disconnect, I find that about 10Mb of bandwidth has been used, although most of my time is spent reading mails and visiting forums!!  What could be the problem??


Eh? Whats wrong with that? I get about 100 MB downloaded per hour of surfing.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey guys, I have been using BSNL dataone 500 home plan since March 2006 , but have still not received any Bill , neither in phone bill nor separately.
Am i really lucky and shuld remain quiet or should I contact my exchange to avoid future troubles????
Please reply....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> hey guys, I have been using BSNL dataone 500 home plan since March 2006 , but have still not received any Bill , neither in phone bill nor separately.
> Am i really lucky and shuld remain quiet or should I contact my exchange to avoid future troubles????
> Please reply....



Be ready for a hefty bill, erroneous of otherwise. I am speaking from experience. They are a bunch of jokers.


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> hey guys, I have been using BSNL dataone 500 home plan since March 2006 , but have still not received any Bill , neither in phone bill nor separately.
> Am i really lucky and shuld remain quiet or should I contact my exchange to avoid future troubles????
> Please reply....



buddy don't be happy .... ,

i too have the same opinion once ... but now i know .......................

SO better CONTACT or START Calculating .. ur USAGE  and also let US know


----------



## uttoransen (Sep 3, 2006)

*Rs 500 plan, got a bill of 1400*

that's right, 1400, but then 1024 mb was deducted from that, after i told them, and it was then arround 400, and that too on 1.2 per unit, it was not much, thanks to bsnl, now am on 900 and it's not going to give me any more big bills for sure. as i have got it confermed.


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: Rs 500 plan, got a bill of 1400*



			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> that's right, 1400, but then 1024 mb was deducted from that, after i told them, and it was then arround 400, and that too on 1.2 per unit, it was not much, thanks to bsnl, now am on 900 and it's not going to give me any more big bills for sure. as i have got it confermed.



well mate .. ,

r u sure 900 unlimited ... if used can be DOWNLOADED and UPLOADED UNLIMITEDly ???????????????????????????

i want to confirm 1st .... and the BILl of BB gonna come only Rs900


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Please refer to a previous post of mine a few days ago regarding the same matter.

I received a bill of Rs.17415 for July 2006. This…in spite of applying for cancellation of the bill with the AOTR (Accounts officer, North). They have included the night usage as billable usage over my limit of 1024MB. The AOTR assured me when I met him and explained him the details that the bill would be cancelled. I met him last Saturday, 26th august.

What should I do? It is impossible to continue like this every month when they make errors. And Airtel BB is not available in my area. And Tata Indicom, Reliance, etc have the worst tariff plans.

Please reply fast as the due date is 8th sept. Repeated complaints to appropriate authorities have had no effect.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^^
just two word
"*Consumer court*"


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Please refer to a previous post of mine a few days ago regarding the same matter.
> 
> I received a bill of Rs.17415 for July 2006. This…in spite of applying for cancellation of the bill with the AOTR (Accounts officer, North). They have included the night usage as billable usage over my limit of 1024MB. The AOTR assured me when I met him and explained him the details that the bill would be cancelled. I met him last Saturday, 26th august.
> 
> ...



buddy ... nothing to do for now .... 

ITS INDIA .... u got to wait a bit for BB to settle ... and become more cheap


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> ^^^^
> just two word
> "*Consumer court*"



How do I register a complaint?


----------



## Chirag (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Yayyyyy. I got dataone home ul 900 today. Here ppl were saying it won't run without direct phone line frm pole but it did. Yes it is running and I m getting 28-30 KBps download speed and no dis-connections.


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> Yayyyyy. I got dataone home ul 900 today. Here ppl were saying it won't run without direct phone line frm pole but it did. Yes it is running and I m getting 28-30 KBps download speed and no dis-connections.




buddy ... ,

can ya telle me .. whether it gonna BILL u only 900 or more ???????????????

regards


----------



## Chirag (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
only 900/month. Nothing else.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> How do I register a complaint?


check this site *www.consumergrievance.com/


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> ^^
> only 900/month. Nothing else.



ok thnx  i asked coz my friend got 900 plan and .. im USIN tHT so was kinda afraid


----------



## executioner (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Please tell all the info about bsnl plan 900
will i be able to convert from my current plan 250 to it?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				executioner said:
			
		

> Please tell all the info about bsnl plan 900
> will i be able to convert from my current plan 250 to it?



Just give an application to the AOTR of your area alongwith a last telephone bill. But do not start using it as unlimited unless you see the plan change in any of the portals for checking usage records. Please do not be impatient or be ready to see a huge bill.

BSNL is a bunch of jokers.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

My internet is not working now. Donno whats the prob. My pc was in standby mode and internet was on. When I came back no site was opening. Net connects but no site opens except that router configuration site. Any idea what could be the prob?


----------



## imperialguy (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i applied for UL900 plan 2 days back. i bought the modem myself. i heard that UL900 doesn't need any username/password. i don't know what BSNL guys do during installation. but, i sure know how to install an ADSL Router.

All i need to know is whether i've to wait for those guys to come and install (in case username/password is necessary) or can i proceed with installation without any username/password ??

my modem is D-Link DSL-502T.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

My net working fine again.

^^
Yup u need a username and pass. I got same plan and same modem. During installation of modem u need to enter username and pass. U don't have to wait for them to come. They will phone u and tell u username and pass and u can install ur modem and access net.


----------



## imperialguy (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

thx chirag. i do know how to install ADSL Router normally by running starup wizard. But, with username and password, I sure have a few doubts. 

So, even if BSNL people ring me up and tell me the username/password, I may not be able toconfigure it properly. So, can you pls help me out by explaining the exact configuration procedure by using username/pass


----------



## Chirag (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I m telling u how that guy who sold me modem did the installation.(Free of Charge )

Look connect ur modem then in ur browser go to *192.168.1.1 then run setup wizard. Then when it finishs click on Wan tab and select Pvc0 and then select Wan Type as Bridge connection. Click on apply.

Do same with Pvc1 and Pvc2.

Now in Pvc 3 select PPoopE(or something like that) and enter ur id and pass and click on apply. Now go to tools then select system tab and then click on 
save and reboot. It shld work.


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> My net working fine again.
> 
> ^^
> Yup u need a username and pass. I got same plan and same modem. During installation of modem u need to enter username and pass. U don't have to wait for them to come. They will phone u and tell u username and pass and u can install ur modem and access net.



well well ... ,

man im really confused ... i had 250 plan and i changed it to 900 plan ok ... than im USIN the SAME username and password tht i used to in 250 plan .... also i have not got any KINDA other MODEMs etc etc ... so HELP me out in this quiery


----------



## imperialguy (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> I m telling u how.......(Free of Charge )



Thats truly appreciable.



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> Now in Pvc 3 select PPoopE(or something like that) and enter ur id and pass and click on apply. Now go to tools then select system tab and then click on save and reboot. It shld work.



Now, are u sure it is in PVC3 where we've to enter our usrid pass, and not in PVC0 ??
I'm not sure because, what I've learnt is:

1.) usrid pass should be entered in PVC0, 
2.) And PVC0, PVC1 & PVC3 should be changed to Bridge Connection (So, PVC2 is not touched). 

I learnt this from the following website (a segment of BSNL dataone official website for goa):

*goa.bsnl.co.in/broadband-conf/dlink.htm

Please do visit this site, and clear my doubts.

The reason why I thought that the UL900 plan doesn't require any usrid pass is because of the following post:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=258270&postcount=971

Check that post too.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey guys clarify my doubt, i'm on Home Plan 250 now (in b'lore), & i was goin to change the PLAN to UL 900 but i got stuck in Chennai.
Now if i apply for the PLAN Change this week, will BSNL change my 250 plan to 900 in this (current)month itself or will the change take EFFECT only the 1st of NEXT MONTH.


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> hey guys clarify my doubt, i'm on Home Plan 250 now (in b'lore), & i was goin to change the PLAN to UL 900 but i got stuck in Chennai.
> Now if i apply for the PLAN Change this week, will BSNL change my 250 plan to 900 in this (current)month itself or will the change take EFFECT only the 1st of NEXT MONTH.


 .



mayn............. it suld be KNOWN to BSNL OFFICER soooo y not goin there and ASKIN ur QUESTION 

it gonna help u more


----------



## Chirag (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@ tinkudhar - I don't think u need other modem or username/password to use new plan. I got a new one. As u had home plan 250 and changed it to 900 it shld work with old user id and pass na. Only plan is changed.

@ imperialguy - Pata nahi yaar. I told u as that guy did. Anyways try ur method first and if it works then fine but if it doesn't then try the way I told.


----------



## imperialguy (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

k, then. waiting for a call from BSNL Exchange. as soon as i get my usrid and password, i'll try both the methods.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> I m telling u how that guy who sold me modem did the installation.(Free of Charge )
> 
> Look connect ur modem then in ur browser go to *192.168.1.1 then run setup wizard. Then when it finishs click on Wan tab and select Pvc0 and then select Wan Type as Bridge connection. Click on apply.
> 
> ...



I did nothing like that and used the windows connection wizard and got connected...I used the modem BSNL provided..


----------



## temp (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praful_m_n said:
			
		

> thanks prakash...
> it was useful but it would have been better if i had got any soft which tells me size limit excluding night unlimited time....
> but i liked the software since something is better than nothing...
> thanks again




Go on  *www.shaplus.com/dataone/

This will help you.
see also "Dataone Usage Finder v1.4 Beta"


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> @ tinkudhar - I don't think u need other modem or username/password to use new plan. I got a new one. As u had home plan 250 and changed it to 900 it shld work with old user id and pass na. Only plan is changed.
> 
> @ imperialguy - Pata nahi yaar. I told u as that guy did. Anyways try ur method first and if it works then fine but if it doesn't then try the way I told.



gr8 thnx for the REPLY mayn i thought new ADSL is needed


----------



## imperialguy (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Now, what I'm going ask will seem very weird and practically impossible to many of u. But, since I couldn't resolve the issue by myself, I decided to pose my queries.

Until a month back, I used the internet connection provided by a private ISP called as "*V-Online*". Currently, I'm using the "*BSNL Dataone 256kbps UL900*". 
Now, I'm going to divide my post into two parts: 
PAST(while using V-Online) and 
PRESENT(using BSNL), to explain the situation, and then the queries follow.

_Request_: Please be patient and read the whole post.

PAST(when I used *V-Online*):

My package was 128Kbps UL, and the connection was ADSL-based. So, I got an ADSL Router and a copper wire line from the ISP. Now, with an ADSL Router and a 128Kbps connection, the expected max. download speeds should be 128/8=16KB/s. Isn't it ?
But, do you know how much speed I used to get. I used to get the following speeds for the corresponding types of downloads:

For Direct HTTP downloads: 50-100KB/s i.e., 400Kbps-800Kbps
For FTP downloads: 30-50KB/s i.e., 240Kbps-400Kbps
For Bit Torrents: 30-80KB/s i.e., 240Kbps-640Kbps
For P2P(Limewire/Bearshare): 40-100KB/s i.e., 320Kbps-800Kbps

Not only that, but, in some very forunate cases, my speeds used to hit the 1Mbps margin too. So, on an average, for any type of download, I used to get around 50-100KB/s.

This does seem unbelievable. It was for me too. The only reason for the high speed I guessed was that the network technicians at my ISP(i.e., at V-Online) are a bunch of dumb guys, and must've given 1Mbps line to me instead of 128Kbps line, because I don't remember adopting any special methods/gimmicks on my ADSL Router by myself. I never changed any of its parameters or anything. All I used to do was just port forwarding when required. But, the strangest thing that even today I cannot understand is how was I able to get speeds of the range 50-100KB/s on a 128kbps connection.

Now, I cannot so easily conclude that my ISP has no knowledge of what he's providing to his customer, isn't it! Moreover, V-Online is a famous ISP in our city(Visakhapatnam).

PRESENT(using *BSNL Dataone UL900 Plan*):

On July 30, we moved into a new house which is quite far away from the main city. In this new area, BSNL is the only ISP available. So, I was kind of compelled to take this connection. I applied for the connection in august 2nd week. But, since the people in the Telephone Exchange at my new place are kind of lazy guys, I got the landline connection on September 3rd, and I got the broadband on Sept. 6th(i.e., yesterday). 

Now, I started downloading a torrent file. I bought a D-Link DSL-502T modem. So, I did the necessary port forwarding for BitTorrent. And, the speed I'm getting is around 28KB/s. Now, this is expected as my connection is 256Kbps, so I should get speeds around 25-32KB/s.

Now, if anybody can explain to me what was it that "V-Online" provided me that the BSNL guy has failed to provide ? 
How was I able to get such high download speeds back in the old ISP days ??

These questions are still unanswered to me. The only alternatives I have is either to assume that there something very technical about the ISPs, bandwidths, and speeds that is beyond my knwoledge scope or to assume that the V-Online guys are a bunch of nuts(like I mentioned before).

Now, some of you might have a doubt, as to why didn't I ask the V-Online people the reason for my high speeds. Well, that would be the most dumbest thing to be done. It's obvious that I enjoyed 1Mbps speeds while paying for only 128Kbps line. So, I was afraid they will cut short my bandwidth back to original package (i.e., 128Kbps) or even charge me for illegal 1Mbps speed. So, all those 6months, I just kept my mouth shut and paid the regular bill for 128Kbps line(it was Rs. 550/-). Moreover, on top of everything, I was happy about the luck I had.

Now, being used to such high speeds, I'm not able to digest the low speeds of BSNL Dataone. So, I need any one of you guys to consider the "V-Online" case as a classic example to solve the mystery of this ADSL technology (and ofcourse only if u feel that the V-Online guys are not dumb).


----------



## imperialguy (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Now, what I'm going ask will seem very weird and practically impossible to many of u. But, since I couldn't resolve the issue by myself, I decided to pose my queries.

Until a month back, I used the internet connection provided by a private ISP called as "*V-Online*". Currently, I'm using the "*BSNL Dataone 256kbps UL900*". 
Now, I'm going to divide my post into two parts: 
PAST(while using V-Online) and 
PRESENT(using BSNL), to explain the situation, and then the queries follow.

_Request_: Please be patient and read the whole post.

PAST(when I used *V-Online*):

My package was 128Kbps UL, and the connection was ADSL-based. So, I got an ADSL Router and a copper wire line from the ISP. Now, with an ADSL Router and a 128Kbps connection, the expected max. download speeds should be 128/8=16KB/s. Isn't it ?
But, do you know how much speed I used to get. I used to get the following speeds for the corresponding types of downloads:

For Direct HTTP downloads: 50-100KB/s i.e., 400Kbps-800Kbps
For FTP downloads: 30-50KB/s i.e., 240Kbps-400Kbps
For Bit Torrents: 30-80KB/s i.e., 240Kbps-640Kbps
For P2P(Limewire/Bearshare): 40-100KB/s i.e., 320Kbps-800Kbps

Not only that, but, in some very forunate cases, my speeds used to hit the 1Mbps margin too. So, on an average, for any type of download, I used to get around 50-100KB/s.

This does seem unbelievable. It was for me too. The only reason for the high speed I guessed was that the network technicians at my ISP(i.e., at V-Online) are a bunch of dumb guys, and must've given 1Mbps line to me instead of 128Kbps line, because I don't remember adopting any special methods/gimmicks on my ADSL Router by myself. I never changed any of its parameters or anything. All I used to do was just port forwarding when required. But, the strangest thing that even today I cannot understand is how was I able to get speeds of the range 50-100KB/s on a 128kbps connection.

Now, I cannot so easily conclude that my ISP has no knowledge of what he's providing to his customer, isn't it! Moreover, V-Online is a famous ISP in our city(Visakhapatnam).

PRESENT(using *BSNL Dataone UL900 Plan*):

On July 30, we moved into a new house which is quite far away from the main city. In this new area, BSNL is the only ISP available. So, I was kind of compelled to take this connection. I applied for the connection in august 2nd week. But, since the people in the Telephone Exchange at my new place are kind of lazy guys, I got the landline connection on September 3rd, and I got the broadband on Sept. 6th(i.e., yesterday). 

Now, I started downloading a torrent file. I bought a D-Link DSL-502T modem. So, I did the necessary port forwarding for BitTorrent. And, the speed I'm getting is around 28KB/s. Now, this is expected as my connection is 256Kbps, so I should get speeds around 25-32KB/s.

Now, can anybody explain to me what was it that "V-Online" provided me that the BSNL guy has failed to provide ? 
How was I able to get such high download speeds back in the old ISP days ??

These questions are still unanswered to me. The only alternatives I have is either to assume that there something very technical about the ISPs, bandwidths, and speeds that is beyond my knwoledge scope or to assume that the V-Online guys are a bunch of nuts(like I mentioned before).

Now, some of you might have a doubt, as to why didn't I ask the V-Online people the reason for my high speeds. Well, that would be the most dumbest thing to be done. It's obvious that I enjoyed 1Mbps speeds while paying for only 128Kbps line. So, I was afraid they will cut short my bandwidth back to original package (i.e., 128Kbps) or even charge me for illegal 1Mbps speed. So, all those 6months, I just kept my mouth shut and paid the regular bill for 128Kbps line(it was Rs. 550/-). Moreover, on top of everything, I was happy about the luck I had.

Now, being used to such high speeds, I'm not able to digest the low speeds of BSNL Dataone. So, I need any one of you guys to consider the "V-Online" case as a classic example to solve the mystery of this ADSL technology (and ofcourse only if u feel that the V-Online guys are not dumb).


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@imperialguy: why this double post?

I think it is plain and simple. When you used to have V-online, you did not 128kbps line as you had thought. Neither you had 1MBps line. In an 1MBps line you should have got around 120-125kbps download speeds on everything (1024/8=128 approx). But you have mentioned you got speeds in the range of 60-100kbps. I think you got a 768kbps line with V-online, so that the download speed is 768/8=96kbps approx.

There is a phenomenon of burst in speeds initially when the speed increases dramatically. It also occurs with me in torrents and download accelerator when I get 40-45kbps speed in 256kbps line. Then the speed normalizes to 28-30kbps. It does not seem to be the case with you as you have mentioned that you got those speeds constantly.

So only solution: You were very much lucky and used a 768kbps line for that period by only paying for 128kbps. We wish we were that lucky.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*v-online is not alone!*
i have BSnl dataone 256kbps sometimes i also get more speeds than i pay for
like for an hour i will get around 35-40k*B*ps.till now i considered myself lucky but now my seeing u i am feeling the real meaning of being lucky.

whoa!*50kBps on 128kbps line*

btw, where do u live & also ur friends also got the same speeds on v-online?


----------



## imperialguy (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> whoa!50kBps on 128kbps line
> 
> btw, where do u live & also ur friends also got the same speeds on v-online?



Yes, indeed I was very very lucky during those 6months. I live in Visakhapatnam and I did hear from some of my friends who told me about certain guys (who are my friend's friends) that they are experiencing such  extremely high speeds on V-Online. And mind you, its not speed bursts (of say 35KB/s to 40KB/s) like you are thinking. I used to get consistent speeds. Although, I don't know the exact reason for these speeds, I can surely tell you that the speeds I got varied from protocol to protocol as mentioned earlier.



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> So only solution: You were very much lucky and used a 768kbps line for that period by only paying for 128kbps. We wish we were that lucky.


Well, all that luck was "the past". Looking in the present, currently, I'm just another BSNL broadband user, getting the speeds for exactly what i pay.

However, I cannot just neglect the fact that there was "something" that accelerated my speed during those 6months. Even my collegemates and friends were unable to tell anything. But, even then, I thought of a couple of reasons for this high speed:
1.) Because V-Online people made a human error in alloting me the line(i.e., probably they had alloted me some 1Mbps or 768Kbps line instead of a 128Kbps line) - _Now, this is a very less possible fact because no ISP can make a mistake for 6 long months. He should've caught his own mistake and rectifed it in atleast a month_.

2.) The technicians were immature and they must've operated on a faulty Server Equipment - _I call this as *"Faulty Engineering"*_

If it is neither of the above two, then check out my discussion in another forum where I'm in the process of tracing the correct reason with the help of a user named "prachandakaal", here:
*www.vinuthomas.com/Forums/viewtopic/p=53445.html#53445


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

mey be imperialguy WERE the one and only USER of V-online in ur locality lolz..... 

mayn im usin BSNL tooo and have the same SPEED nothing toooo be done 

also i have GOT a speed of upto .... 60kbps when in RAPIDSHARE premium and .... also 72kbps


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Just give an application to the AOTR of your area alongwith a last telephone bill. But do not start using it as unlimited unless you see the plan change in any of the portals for checking usage records. Please do not be impatient or be ready to see a huge bill.
> 
> BSNL is a bunch of jokers.



I applied for Plan Change from HOME 1000 to HOME UL 900 on 22nd of August and from 1st september the download speed came down to 25k-30k and it was written "Speed 256 Kbps" in the portal. So, I went to BSNL office and they said that "the plan has changed to HOME UL 900 but its not updated in the portal". ALso in the past when i changed from DIAS to DataOne HOME 1000 it was written "Speed 256 Kbps" in the portal. Why is it ? I m confused whether to start downloading big files now.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				anirudhasarawgi said:
			
		

> I applied for Plan Change from HOME 1000 to HOME UL 900 on 22nd of August and from 1st september the download speed came down to 25k-30k and it was written "Speed 256 Kbps" in the portal. So, I went to BSNL office and they said that "the plan has changed to HOME UL 900 but its not updated in the portal". ALso in the past when i changed from DIAS to DataOne HOME 1000 it was written "Speed 256 Kbps" in the portal. Why is it ? I m confused whether to start downloading big files now.


 
This again proves that BSNL is indeed a bunch of jokers.


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

The BSNL guys dont hv modems,so i hv only D-LINK 502T as the option.Is it good for P2P mainly BiTTorrent as i hv heard bad things about D-Links DMZ.Or i should wait for bsnls modem.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mAYHEM said:
			
		

> The BSNL guys dont hv modems,so i hv only D-LINK 502T as the option.Is it good for P2P mainly BiTTorrent as i hv heard bad things about D-Links DMZ.Or i should wait for bsnls modem.


 
Get your own standard ADSL modem if you are impatient, so else wait for BSNL to give you a modem at a time which only GOD knows. However hard you complain, BSNL will do it's work (if ever it does) at it's own leisurely time.  . I had to wait for 3 weeks after applying to get the modem and another week to get my username activated.

This again proves what I told earlier. They are indeed a bunch of jokers.


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Anyone using D-Link 502T.Can anyone tell its performance with Bittorrent,read about many D-Link modems as Bad modem/router in various forums.


----------



## imperialguy (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mAYHEM said:
			
		

> Anyone using D-Link 502T.Can anyone tell its performance with Bittorrent,read about many D-Link modems as Bad modem/router in various forums.



Currently, I'm using D-Link DSl-502T modem/router and BSNL Dataone UL900 package. Whether in BitTorrents, or P2P or in rapidshare downloads, I always get a consistent speed of 30KB/s i.e., around 240Kbps. If I'm lucky, speeds in P2P sometimes exceed 300Kbps too. So, I think I'm getting what I need to get. But in order to get these speeds, you'll have to do Port Forwarding in the ADSL Router.


----------



## Rishi (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am not sure if this has been adressed previously but here goes.

I would like to know how does BSNL calculate the period for determining the bandwidth of it's broadband account. e.g. I have a 2GB bandwidth limit. Is it from the 1st of the month to 31st of the month or is it by the billing period. (generally 9th - 8th)?

I asked BSNL people about this, they are generally unaware about this, but sometimes say that it is by the billing period. However if it is by the billing period, the data provided by the bsnl website www.dataone.in gives download data monthly and there is no way to get the data by billing period. 

Hope you can solve my problem.
Rishi

* edited for spelling


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Rishi said:
			
		

> I am not sure if this has been adressed previously but here goes.
> 
> I would like to know how does BSNL calculate the period for determining the bandwidth of it's broadband account. e.g. I have a 2GB bandwidth limit. Is it from the 1st of the month to 31st of the month or is it by the billing period. (generally 9th - 8th)?
> 
> ...



It is to 1st to 31st/30th of the month. Your confusion and their ignorance again proves that they are indeed a bunch of jokers.


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I bought a Dlink GLB-502T using it through USB.Can anyone tell me how to configure this for dataone.Couldn,t find PVC0,1,3,PVC box is greyed  and shows New,theres also a AUTO PVC option,the guide for DSL 502T didn't helped.Plz reply


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

can u provide some screen where *pvc0* option is placed??


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Here r the Screenshots
*img145.imageshack.us/img145/8538/nmainfx9.th.png

*img167.imageshack.us/img167/3835/newconnyn1.th.png

*img80.imageshack.us/img80/2213/bridgesd6.th.png

*img214.imageshack.us/img214/6238/advbj3.th.png


----------



## Chirag (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
U using Dlink DSL 502T? Coz when I configured my adsl router it was totally diff than urs.


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Got the PVC box working(didn't enabled sharing).There is no pvc0,it becomes pvc 0.32(same as vci no).
*img83.imageshack.us/img83/6798/nwxo5.th.png
So can anyone tell me,how to config it.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
No no don't change it. Its correct. It is 0:32 (PVC:VCI) PVC is 0 only. So no need to change.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mAYHEM said:
			
		

> Got the PVC box working(didn't enabled sharing).There is no pvc0,it becomes pvc 0.32(same as vci no).
> 
> So can anyone tell me,how to config it.




leave all rest values to default
choose any one of them
*al always on*
*img183.imageshack.us/img183/8486/screenshot910200675921pmob2.th.png

*dial up connection*
*img86.imageshack.us/img86/7238/screenshot910200680151pmbi1.th.png

well just too lazy to type


----------



## crazywolf (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Is there any way to know our usage on bsnl dataone
                                                             plz help


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				crazywolf said:
			
		

> Is there any way to know our usage on bsnl dataone
> plz help



try this out 

*www.shaplus.com/dataone/


----------



## Rishi (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> It is to 1st to 31st/30th of the month. Your confusion and their ignorance again proves that they are indeed a bunch of jokers.



Thanks, I wanted to know the amswer of that for a long time.


----------



## charmed4good (Sep 11, 2006)

*gaming package? free?*

Has anyone ever noticed 
like when you go to the portal of bsnl there are these things
"bodtest""gaming package" etc.
welllllllllllllllll i tried it and like you get phenomenal speeds
will this be charged 
any info?????????????????/


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 11, 2006)

*What is the average speed got on the 900/-BSNL Dataone 256kbps package*

What speeds r got in the 900/-BSNL Dataone package? Users please reply.
Do we get around 30kBps?
And how is the customer service?
Any Vizagite here using the BSNL package? Please reply soon.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
I get speed around 28-32 KBps
Customer Service sucks


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i got SPEED of about 14kbps - 38 kbps


----------



## jack// ani (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi guys,

i'm about to change my home500 to 900UL, so how many days will they take to change the plan after i have given the applicaton.

thax


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> leave all rest values to default
> choose any one of them
> *al always on*
> *img183.imageshack.us/img183/8486/screenshot910200675921pmob2.th.png
> ...


Thx bro for the help.
Anything that need to be enabled in the Advanced Settings to get better performance like UPNP,is it really helpful


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				jack// ani said:
			
		

> hi guys,
> 
> i'm about to change my home500 to 900UL, so how many days will they take to change the plan after i have given the applicaton.
> 
> thax



maximum to 1 week mayn 

also mate ASK wat is the difference in 500 and 900UL plan in ur place OFFICE ok .... not JUST like tht 

CHEERS !@!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charmed4good (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: gaming package? free?*



			
				charmed4good said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever noticed
> like when you go to the portal of bsnl there are these things
> "bodtest""gaming package" etc.
> welllllllllllllllll i tried it and like you get phenomenal speeds
> ...




Helllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooo?
would anyone care to REPLY??????????????????


----------



## jack// ani (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> also mate ASK wat is the difference in 500 and 900UL plan in ur place OFFICE ok .... not JUST like tht
> 
> CHEERS !@!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



thax....but why should i care to ask that????


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Plz can aybody tell me that should i disable or enable this Auth,is this thing really needed.

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/9349/authwj1.th.jpg


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mAYHEM said:
			
		

> Plz can aybody tell me that should i disable or enable this Auth,is this thing really needed.
> 
> *img171.imageshack.us/img171/9349/authwj1.th.jpg


well it has nothing to do with performance or speed, just for securer acces to for network.just enable it.
__________


			
				mAYHEM said:
			
		

> Thx bro for the help.
> Anything that need to be enabled in the Advanced Settings to get better performance like UPNP,is it really helpful


just enable UNnp(Universal Plug and Play) rest will be done on its own


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				jack// ani said:
			
		

> thax....but why should i care to ask that????



well y suld not u i mean u r CONSUMER and also .. mate BSNL r not a good in SERVICE as i ask pplz here the officers whether there is NIGHT unlimeted in 500 they says me no and as i can SURF unlimitedly at night soooo get wat is the USE of this PLAN r they givin unlimited ???????? i mean only 900 RS ? a MONTH ????????


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Night UL in 500 Plan = 2:00 am to 8:00 am everywhere.

The 900 plan is total unlimited with NO CHARGES AT ALL.


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Night UL in 500 Plan = 2:00 am to 8:00 am everywhere.
> 
> The 900 plan is total unlimited with NO CHARGES AT ALL.




buddy i know tht toooo but here in my BSNL office pplz said tht 500 at night also its not UNLIMITED but ya ... its does is UNLIMITEd .. when i tried


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Settings For GLB-502T using Bridge Connection.They are working fine for me but can someone look at them and verify them.
*img241.imageshack.us/img241/9186/connrs8.th.png

*img241.imageshack.us/img241/4825/lanlh7.th.png

I hv few Question
My modem Shows Dsl Speed 509/2043 kbps-Is it my conn speed ?

How can i find SNR and what should be value of good SNR

Modem Status
		Connection Status	 	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps)	 	509
Ds Rate (Kbps)	 	2043
US Margin	 	25
DS Margin	 	21
Trained Modulation	 	ADSL_2plus
LOS Errors	 	0
DS Line Attenuation	 	37
US Line Attenuation	 	19
Peak Cell Rate	 	1200 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast	 	0
CRC Tx Fast	 	0
CRC Rx Interleaved	 	0
CRC Tx Interleaved	 	0
Path Mode	 	Interleaved


DSL Statistics
		Near End F4 Loop Back Count	 	0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count	 	0


----------



## Ram Agarwal (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

can i use lan and usb together in two different computers for sharing my dataone connection. i am using wa1003a rs 1200 modem. if not tell me a way other than proxy. i already own a hub.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mAYHEM said:
			
		

> Settings For GLB-502T using Bridge Connection.They are working fine for me but can someone look at them and verify them.
> *img241.imageshack.us/img241/9186/connrs8.th.png
> 
> *img241.imageshack.us/img241/4825/lanlh7.th.png
> ...



well why do u worry so much if all is runninf fine. for speed test it now www.*dsl*reports.com/s*test]*[/SIZE]here


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> well why do u worry so much if all is runninf fine. for speed test it now www.*dsl*reports.com/s*test]*[/SIZE]here


 i can only connect 2 or 3 hours a day.Most of the times it says phone line busy or it disconnects automatically after few mins.


----------



## plank123 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I've got this peculiar problem with my Huawei MT-841 modem. When I switch on the modem, the Power LED and the LAN1 LED starts glowing immediately. However, the ADSL LINK LED starts glowing only after 3-4 minutes. Is this glowing of ADSL LINK LED after a delay normal?

If abnormal, what could be the problem?

Some vital stats of my modem are - 
Firmware Date - June 2005
SNR -31db/36db

Thanx a ton for ur advice...

Best Wishes.


----------



## hermit (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@plank123

its quite normal dont worry


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				plank123 said:
			
		

> I've got this peculiar problem with my Huawei MT-841 modem. When I switch on the modem, the Power LED and the LAN1 LED starts glowing immediately. However, the ADSL LINK LED starts glowing only after 3-4 minutes. Is this glowing of ADSL LINK LED after a delay normal?
> 
> If abnormal, what could be the problem?


 Thats abnormal my adsl link led starts glowing in less than 15 sec.

Anybody plz help me,i am not able to connect to dataone.Dialup says"phone line busy"(bridged mode) or it disconnects after few miins.Haning no problem with the ADSL link.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mAYHEM said:
			
		

> i can only connect 2 or 3 hours a day.Most of the times it says phone line busy or it disconnects automatically after few mins.


use the follwing values

I.p address:192.168.1.*2*
subnet mask:225.225.225.0
default gate way:192.168.1.*1*

dns servers
61.1.96.69
61.1.96.71

*turn off* DHCP


also what error do u get. pls give the error no.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
What happens if we keep DHCP on?


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@chirag
well when we keep DHCP on then we don't have to give the ip adress, subnet and all those values.but somethimes DHCP cause problems so we can keep it off


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> @chirag
> well when we keep DHCP on then we don't have to give the ip adress, subnet and all those values.but somethimes DHCP cause problems so we can keep it off


From where to turn dhcp off.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Sometimes my connection gets d/c and starts again automatically and then no site opens. I have to take out power cable and put it again. I m not using main phone line frm pole. So the prob is coz that phone like or something else?
Any idea?


----------



## plank123 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

For users of Type -III or Type IV (Huawei MT841) ....

How many of u have upgraded to the latest firmware of the MT841 modem? Have you noticed any difference?

(NEW FIRMWARE version - MT841_V100R001C01B021SP03 of 23rd December 2005 )

Thanx.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mAYHEM said:
			
		

> From where to turn dhcp off.


well check in lan group one!
its in this screenshot *img241.imageshack.us/img241/4825/lanlh7.th.png
also pls check other ways to turn off DHCP b'cos i cannot see whats ur menu layout & it is completly diff from menu of my router.
__________


			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> Sometimes my connection gets d/c and starts again automatically and then no site opens. I have to take out power cable and put it again. I m not using main phone line frm pole. So the prob is coz that phone like or something else?
> Any idea?


when it discounts does the ADSNL link go off??
when yes there is some problem in ur line like earthing if no then some lose connection in ur lan or some settings.


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@gary4gar
The main problem was usb drivers,they were really buggy.Now i am using with my ethernet card.The bridged mode and dialup work fine,but the always on or PPPoE connection isnt still working

My System Log
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Valid Configuration Tree
stat successfull for /etc/resolv.conf.
Resolver Polling Timer Started succesfully.
NTP Polling Timer for DHCP Started succesfully.
DSL Polling Timer Started succesfully.
Firewall NAT service started
del_iptable_rules : ppp_name not intact 
Bridge Created: br0
updateall_servers : No children found for conn:
Bridge Created: br1
Bridge Interface Added: eth0
Bridge Interface Added: usb0
DSL Carrier is down
del_iptable_rules : ppp_name not intact 
DSL Carrier is up
auto_vcc_default oamPing(0.35)result(2)
auto_vcc_default oamPing(0.32)result(2)
auto_vcc_default oamPing(0.40)result(2)
auto_vcc_default oamPing(0.36)result(2)
auto_vcc_default oamPing(0.3)result(2)
auto_vcc_default oamPing(0.96)result(2)
auto_vcc_search oamPing(0.35)result(2)
auto_vcc_search oamPing(8.35)result(2)
auto_vcc_search oamPing(0.43)result(2)
auto_vcc_search oamPing(0.51)result(2)
auto_vcc_search oamPing(0.59)result(2)
auto_vcc_search oamPing(8.43)result(2)
auto_vcc_search oamPing(8.51)result(2)
auto_vcc_search oamPing(8.59)result(2)
Conn Delay Timer started for 50 sec
pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0
TimerEvent: PPPoE not in a state to handle it; currState 

I got these Primary and Secondary values from a bsnl site.Primary DNS as (61.1.96.69 – East, 218.248.255.145- South, 218.248.255.193- North, 218.248.255.177- West region) and Secondary DNS as (61.1.96.71 – West, 218.248.255.145- North, 218.248.255.193- South, 218.248.255.177- East Region) are these values right.

Is the cat5e cable given with dlink router a crossover cable so that i can use to connect laptop and computer


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=newconnyn1.png

refer to this & set max alive as "9999999"= input maximum possible time. 

also go to the status tab & tell me whats the connection status


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> *img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=newconnyn1.png
> 
> refer to this & set max alive as "9999999"= input maximum possible time.
> 
> also go to the status tab & tell me whats the connection status


 Conection Status Says 
State->Disconnected
Disconnect Reason-> NA

System Log says something like cant create PPPoE connection.Whats the default username and password when using with telnet,tried combinations of admin and root.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

did u input user id & pass of dataone right??


----------



## abdulmuqsith (Sep 17, 2006)

*Home 900UL Plus - first bill*

Hi

I am new to this thread.

I am planning to take BSNL's Home 900 UL Plus plan. I don't have a phone connection. Can anybody help me out what could the first bill look like .. bcz have heard lot of discripencies in the billing?

How much I 've to pay them initially? ( i will buy ADSL modem and splitter from outside).

If anyone got the first bill .. plz paste the contents .. tht could be helpful to me.

thnx


----------



## crownabhisek (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I'm using *Home Plan-500*
I've a *fantastic* and a bit *comic* problem. U just can't believe, when it *rains*, i cannot *connect*. And if some *magic* happens and it gets *connected*, then another *problem* arise i.e. not a single site *opens*. My *sent* and *recieved* bytes becomes as low as *1000 bytes*.
I don't think it has *any solution*. Thanks...
__________
Its actually *10.240.112.195/webLogin.jsp *Try this.*


----------



## choudang (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have configured my dataOne connection in Ubuntu and its running very fine.

suddenly, when i switched back to windows and trying to get connected, it says that "the remote computer does not respond". Yesterday, i thought that might be DataOne is somehow goes down. but today, when i started my PC it shows same msg. most imp'ly, it was working fine in windows till day before yesterday.

i noticed that the lights are indicating like "Always On" mode [in linux]. Then i switched back to linux and its working.

What should i do? Because i use my connection in both OS


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> did u input user id & pass of dataone right??


 yup, it connected once the day they activated my account that 2 for just 5 mins.I think there is a problem with my account.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

if the dial up account works fine for u u can add it to system startup so no need of connecting it again & again


----------



## priyanr (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Configure in bridge mode

Enter vpi: 0
Enter vci: 35
Then apply

Now in WIndows xp->Net work connection-> New-> Broard Band COnnection -->Needs Password->Enter ur username & password

Now connect the newly created connection

You will surely get the INTERNET


You can also configure in pppoe in the sameway (Enter username  & password in the router) then you don't have to confugure connection in computer )




			
				mAYHEM said:
			
		

> Here r the Screenshots
> *img145.imageshack.us/img145/8538/nmainfx9.th.png
> 
> *img167.imageshack.us/img167/3835/newconnyn1.th.png
> ...


----------



## pop143 (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

why the router hangs up..when i am using bitcomet..?


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*Check this trick guys*

Go to BSNL Dataone Portal. 

Click on gamepackage1 and activate it. Speed increases by 256 kbps

Means UL900 and 500 plans speed increses to 512 kbps

And its confirmed FREE for UL900 plans

+rep guys


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
well will not take any risk, so let others try


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Yeah and you are charged Rs. 50 for 24 hours I think.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
Charge Rs.50 to those with ul 900 also??

Getting 58-59 KBps when I activate that service. Plz someone confirm that it is free or not for home ul 900?


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Chirag :

mate me too confused.... and wat 512kbps also in downloadin etc etc ??????????
1st tell me u EXperiencing any CHanges ???????????


----------



## Chirag (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
Yea speed was almost doubled. I was getting 58-59 KBps while downloading. I deactivated it coz I m scared what if I get charged. On bbandforum many ppl r saying its free till Diwali but some saying that they got bill which included gaming package charges. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I called the BSNL Guys and they confirmed it is free for UL900 plan, I have also seen other forums where people have called BSNL to confirm, Just PM me if you want the link..


And enjoy the service guys,

512kbps unlimited for just 900 a month


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

So it seems you are enjoying 512kbps by paying for 256kbps. Well, good for you. Not so good for me. I posted here quite a few days ago about a billing dispute on my 500 plan. They had sent me a bill of Rs.17000 for july. I gave a written complaint, I got my copy countersigned. The issue was not resolved. Now they sent a bill of Rs.10000 for august. I again gave a written complaint and got my letter countersigned. Inspite of repeated follow-ups and phone calls and physically visiting billing offices, no action was taken to cancel and give me a corrected bill. Now to add to my worries and woes, they have disabled my outgoing calls from my landline. Only incoming calls are there, but I doubt for how many days...

What should I do? please please please someone give some suggestions. you seem to be enjoying dataone very much. but I am not so lucky, been so since the time I first used dataone, december 2005.

PLEASE HELP....BSNL TRULY $UCKS BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG TIME....the bunch of jokers/idiots...


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> So it seems you are enjoying 512kbps by paying for 256kbps. Well, good for you. Not so good for me. I posted here quite a few days ago about a billing dispute on my 500 plan. They had sent me a bill of Rs.17000 for july. I gave a written complaint, I got my copy countersigned. The issue was not resolved. Now they sent a bill of Rs.10000 for august. I again gave a written complaint and got my letter countersigned. Inspite of repeated follow-ups and phone calls and physically visiting billing offices, no action was taken to cancel and give me a corrected bill. Now to add to my worries and woes, they have disabled my outgoing calls from my landline. Only incoming calls are there, but I doubt for how many days...
> 
> What should I do? please please please someone give some suggestions. you seem to be enjoying dataone very much. but I am not so lucky, been so since the time I first used dataone, december 2005.
> 
> PLEASE HELP....BSNL TRULY $UCKS BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIG TIME....the bunch of jokers/idiots...



hmmmmmmmmm ..,

mate same kinda prob here.....  be4 2 months .... 
im gonna suggest u only 1 option .... tht is to ask the BSNl to make it in PARTwise billin kinda installment u can make tht in 4 installment for 17000 and 3 installment for 10000 

thts the only option and after tht completed than make ,,.... 900UL activated ..... 
__________


			
				Ultimate Z Fighter said:
			
		

> I called the BSNL Guys and they confirmed it is free for UL900 plan, I have also seen other forums where people have called BSNL to confirm, Just PM me if you want the link..
> 
> 
> And enjoy the service guys,
> ...



well how can i know 512kbps has been activated ???????????????????


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> hmmmmmmmmm ..,
> 
> mate same kinda prob here.....  be4 2 months ....
> im gonna suggest u only 1 option .... tht is to ask the BSNl to make it in PARTwise billin kinda installment u can make tht in 4 installment for 17000 and 3 installment for 10000
> ...



hmmmm...and why might I ask I should give the incorrect bill? 

BSNL go to hell...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ultimate Z Fighter said:
			
		

> I called the BSNL Guys and they confirmed it is free for UL900 plan, I have also seen other forums where people have called BSNL to confirm, Just PM me if you want the link..
> 
> 
> And enjoy the service guys,
> ...


NAW
When you activate that game thingy, it charges Rs. 50 per 24 hours and has a limit of 1GB download. Be it an UL connection or not.


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> NAW
> When you activate that game thingy, it charges Rs. 50 per 24 hours and has a limit of 1GB download. Be it an UL connection or not.


 
How can you say so sure that? Do you have any proof? What's the source of your comment?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Have used it myself dude, I got an UL connection for the past 3 months now... or maybe 4.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^^
*www.broadbandforum.in/Requesting-All-Game-Package-1-Users-t7127.html
they say entirely diffrent then u say


----------



## Chirag (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
See on broadband forum everyone is saying its free for ppl with ul 900. They got their bills and even posted there. Still I m not sure.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

found some more info
*www.broadbandforum.in/index.php?showtopic=6887&st=15
its been more confusing


----------



## Chirag (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
Some r saying its free till Diwali.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

here is an interesting info about MTNL gaming package
BSNL game package can be similar !
*mumbai.mtnl.net.in/triband/games/games.html


----------



## jack// ani (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

what the fu**k these bsnl ppl are.....i got will an application, to change my home500 to 900UL plan. they said plan will be changed only on 1st Oct, not in Sep.

guyz is that true....please tell me


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				jack// ani said:
			
		

> what the fu**k these bsnl ppl are.....i got will an application, to change my home500 to 900UL plan. they said plan will be changed only on 1st Oct, not in Sep.
> 
> guyz is that true....please tell me


 
Haha,   see how BSNL is confusing people. It is true. Even if changing from one plan to the other takes two minutes (done on their server against your username), they will not do it until next month. This proves the inadequacy of their software. Their software cannot differentiate the usage for 500 plan with the 900 UL.  

This indeed proves that BSNL is pathetic, has poor customer service, and whatever bad you think of them. They have not cancelled my bills of Rs.17000 and Rs.10000 for simultaneous months and now have disconnected the phone line inspite of giving a written application to cancel my bill (refer my previous posts here). 

"BSNL go to hell" has now become my motto.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^
cool down mate


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



> well how can i know 512kbps has been activated ???????????????????



It'll say "Activating the service succeeded." 

It wont charge a penny, Bandwidth for UL900 plans is FREE. 

For those who still Don't believe, I have recieved BSNL phone charge bills for month of August (01/08/06-31/08/06)

Whereas on the dataone portal in the records, i have used the gaming service:

[2006-08]Service Records
    Service:game package1    Domain:All Domains

 	Total Send Volume(GB)	Total Receive Volume(GB)	Total Volume(GB)	Total Duration(hour)	Sum Traffic(GB) Excluding Night Unlimited
 	0.422	4.931	5.353	41.18	0.014

         Page 1 / 1     Total 18 Records 

 	Service Name	Start Time	Stop Time	Send[KB]	Receive[KB]	Total[KB]	Duration[second]	Traffic(KB)(excluding night unlimited[For HOME 500/1000/1800/3300 plan only])

 	game package1	2006/08/31 21:16:17	2006/08/31 21:28:13	528 	1894 	2422 	716 	72
 	game package1	2006/08/31 15:59:56	2006/08/31 16:07:54	2541 	20945 	23486 	478 	48
 	game package1	2006/08/30 20:09:14	2006/08/30 20:42:51	1825 	6545 	8370 	2017 	202
 	game package1	2006/08/29 20:32:29	2006/08/30 00:07:29	65024 	209134 	274158 	12900 	1290
 	game package1	2006/08/29 14:50:29	2006/08/29 15:24:45	6774 	78357 	85131 	2056 	206
 	game package1	2006/08/28 16:03:57	2006/08/28 23:08:20	115975 	255802 	371777 	25463 	2547
 	game package1	2006/08/28 11:12:02	2006/08/28 15:22:41	68357 	135494 	203851 	15039 	1504
 	game package1	2006/08/28 10:56:28	2006/08/28 11:11:12	2199 	27175 	29374 	884 	89
 	game package1	2006/08/25 16:14:03	2006/08/25 20:02:17	20612 	526752 	547364 	13694 	1370
 	game package1	2006/08/25 15:32:19	2006/08/25 16:09:05	4865 	132958 	137823 	2206 	221
 	game package1	2006/08/25 15:10:24	2006/08/25 15:26:24	2033 	54131 	56164 	960 	96
 	game package1	2006/08/25 14:29:56	2006/08/25 14:55:43	2408 	63999 	66407 	1547 	155
 	game package1	2006/08/24 21:01:35	2006/08/24 21:46:02	2266 	63042 	65308 	2667 	267
 	game package1	2006/08/22 16:11:04	2006/08/22 21:20:27	27304 	733489 	760793 	18563 	1857
 	game package1	2006/08/22 16:00:04	2006/08/22 16:02:18	152 	807 	959 	134 	14
 	game package1	2006/08/22 14:17:22	2006/08/22 15:32:14	10347 	248278 	258625 	4492 	450
 	game package1	2006/08/21 20:42:58	2006/08/22 09:01:09	108818 	2610954 	2719772 	44291 	4430
 	game package1	2006/08/18 20:01:13	2006/08/18 20:03:31	386 	537 	923 	138 	14


But on the bill, it says Debit: Broad band rent : 900.00

So, *Gamepackage is FREE for UL900 users*


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Can anyone plz suggest me a good ADSL2+ router with 1 usb and lan port and firewall.Budget ~2.5K


----------



## Chirag (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
D-link 502T


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> ^^
> D-link 502T


 

I hv that piece of trash.Other than Dlink......netgear,netcomm,linksys.


----------



## tinku dhar (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

well guys ,

im not seein any speed increase to my net !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! after activating the game pack


----------



## Chirag (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

U downloading torrents kya? Try with microsoft.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I now join BSNL dataone Trash party ! 
It is now active i.e the link on my phone after 4 months of waitnig but heck.. they gave me username which is not working, I have to now wait till Monday !!! to use the broadband !!!
BTW, any good fellow here who can suggest me few things which I can suggest to my lineman in order to make sure that my Adsl runs smoothly !! ie. any tip for wiring or any checkpoints !!

BTW.. no doubt that BSNL guys sucks .. they don't worry about anything because QOS is nothing of their concern, they are getting  their pay,..whether they work or not work!!

And because of their Meherbaani.. I am using simple dialup inspite of having BB activated on my line.. ..
__________
Guys.. I got it working because I figured that as usual people misspell my name and hence the username of dataone.. 
But now when I am connected its showing average speed of 70kbps !!! isn't insane ? Is it sunday .. ? its slow ? I have seen few posts saying same that on sunday its slow sometimes or I need to tweak something.. 
And plz.. someone respond to my earlier post too !


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> I now join BSNL dataone Trash party !
> It is now active i.e the link on my phone after 4 months of waitnig but heck.. they gave me username which is not working, I have to now wait till Monday !!! to use the broadband !!!
> BTW, any good fellow here who can suggest me few things which I can suggest to my lineman in order to make sure that my Adsl runs smoothly !! ie. any tip for wiring or any checkpoints !!
> 
> ...



WELCOME TO THE BSNL HATE CLUB...


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

what about the things I asked ?
__________
Now new heck from BSNL, I logged into dataone.in to check the status.. 
And in userinfo I found that ..

 User Type Postpaid Users 
  User Status Online 
  Current Service Plan -Start up Plan ,speed-256 Kbps 


See the last line, its saying "Startup Plan" though I have applied for "Home 256 UL pLus" !!
Is it something to be concerned of ?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> what about the things I asked ?
> __________
> Now new heck from BSNL, I logged into dataone.in to check the status..
> And in userinfo I found that ..
> ...



See, again they are confusing you, confusing us, confusing everybody. Rectify that ASAP, otherwise be readu for a gigantic bill.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Well, that is not really a problem, the main thing is that I am only getting 75 kbps !!! instead of 256!!! now I need to resolve this problem .. Where should I start from ?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Well, that's really not a problem, huh! you will feel the problem when BSNL will give you a hefty bill of greater than Rs.10000 per month. And no logic of yours will work for them. After all, they need to understand something about computers and internet before you will make them understand something about computers and internet and data transfer and free usage and what not.

And see, you had been promised 256kbps, and you are getting only 75kbps. That's a faulty line I think. You need to get the wire changed. But I do not think you will get it immediately. You have to contact local exchange. They will say they do not know anything. Then they will tell you to contact someone else. You enquire about him and then find out that he has not come to office that day. When you ask about him, other people will say that they do not know anything. Then they will tell you to go to a place far away to meet some manager (damager I think), and you find out he's busy with something else (busy chatting on the phone) or playing solitaire on the PC.

Well, that's what happened to me last saturday.

And after all that, they will disable the outgoing calls from your phone due to pending bills.

Best of luck for you.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> Guys.. I got it working because I figured that as usual people misspell my name and hence the username of dataone..
> But now when I am connected its showing average speed of 70kbps !!! isn't insane ? Is it sunday .. ? its slow ? I have seen few posts saying same that on sunday its slow sometimes or I need to tweak something..
> And plz.. someone respond to my earlier post too !




where did u check ur speed???


----------



## Ricky (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Man... I know I am getting such speed and there is no measuring fault, I use DuMeter while I am on windows and done various online check also and all suggested that I am around 80 kbps !!!
__________
Btw, I tried both way.. ie connecting to aDSL via PC and also via Modem directly! Both results are same also the line is fine ie. its not having much disturbance..ie. its almost disturbance free(my telephone line)
__________
Well.. using DuMeter I can clearly see that there somesort of defined cape.. I am only getting around 75 kbps when I am doing a download. 
Here is 
*www.imagetor.com/out.php/t4987_slowdsl.jpg
Any help ?
Though Now I am going to reboot in linux after few minz and will see if in Linux I get proper speed.
__________
Again I forgot to mention that there The GREEN lines are download and its clearly visible that they are not moving above 75-80 kbps , I think if it was a line fault then there would some ups and ie. variations but here I am almost getting constant 75 kbps and not a single data packet with more than that speed !
__________
BTW, I like this "Automerge" feature.. its  really cool !!
__________
*@digitized*
Well, I have proof saying that I have applied for 900 UL PLUS then how could they charge me on bandwith basis, it seems that SDO at my exchange is someone literate and I hope can understand this easily, though I am visiting him tomorrow (MUNDAY.. huh its already today). Also, do you  think changing the wires can do  the JOB ? OK.. l will see in that concern !

Any other good fellow with some more advices ?
__________
Am I talking to myself !! Man.. someone should respond atlest...


----------



## Ultimate Z Fighter (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

It might be 75 Kilo-*Bytes*-persecond, try some elese test


----------



## Ricky (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

ultimate_z_fighter !!
Kardi bacchon wali baat...!!

Ama yaar, I am asking for help/views here only after investigating at my level and hence I have clearly mentioned that its is 70kbits !


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> Man... I know I am getting such speed and there is no measuring fault, I use DuMeter while I am on windows and done various online check also and all suggested that I am around 80 kbps !!!
> __________
> Btw, I tried both way.. ie connecting to aDSL via PC and also via Modem directly! Both results are same also the line is fine ie. its not having much disturbance..ie. its almost disturbance free(my telephone line)
> __________
> ...


 
Hehe,   I also had proof that I had 500 plan in the form of a letter from SD (Broadband), Central Telephone Exchange, BBD Bagh. Then how come they have slapped me a total bill of around Rs.27000 (10k + 17k) and now pretend that they know nothing?

It's simply ridiculous. .

Now inspite of your UL 900, they might charge you in terms of 250 plan and then pretend they know nothing. all this while you d/l ed to your hearts' content and the monthly traffic soared to 55-60GB...

Think about it.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I already considered that and dude today morning I got my plan changed to Home 900 UL PLUS  .
I told yaa.. issue is not that.. but the issue is speed, i am still getting 70 kbps.. It seems as if I am on simple dialup but only good part is that its really 70 kbps ie.. as if dedicated 70 kbps.
So should we focus now on speed issue ? btw.. again.. FYI, there is negligible disturbance / noise in my telephone line and on simple dialup it works perfect ie. no issue about noise!

So can anyone give me idea (considering my post with that PICTURE / screenshot) that where might the problem is. 

BTW,  a funny thing.. I asked to change my account to HOME UL PLUS and he said that both are same ie.  startup 250 plan and this UL plan.. and was giving the reason that both provide 256 kbps speed, anyways.. I got it changed within 5 minz of the call ie.. I disconnected the call when it was changed. Now this is called BB , a guy is monitoring and managing BB connection and don't even know the difference between Bandwidth cap and bandwidth pipe ie.. speed and limit !!
__________
Hmm.. Bhai log, now even more slower speed now average is 60kbps, though tomorrow I will make a complaint in exchange .
Here is new status..
*www.imagetor.com/out.php/t4995_evenslowerbsnladsl.jpg
Though one problem ie. incorrect plan has been resolved but speed issue is still there.
__________
I found right now that upload speed is greater than download ... *www.imagetor.com/out.php/t4996_greaterupload.jpg !! man.. where is the fault (
__________
hmmm.. 
I found new thing.. though my speed is now fine.. around 256 kbps ... 
When looking into system information into the Modem ie. modem's web interface.
I saw that yesterday and day before yesterday when I was getting 70kbps I found that..

It was

Bandwidth Up/Down(Kbit/sec)   ---  511/70

But now when I am getting 250 kbps

Its.. 
Bandwidth Up/Down(Kbit/sec) --- 511/250

So I think its some cap done by exchange or something !!!
__________
And I went to check same at my friend's place who is using BB and found that he is having 509/2043


It means the problem is this thing..
__________
*Are there only two people on whole digit forum who are using Dataone ??? ie. Ricky and Digitized ????*


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

You forgot one person, gary4gar!!! :d

On a more serious note, your problem seems out of my bounds. Waiting for others to comment.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> I already considered that and dude today morning I got my plan changed to Home 900 UL PLUS  .
> I told yaa.. issue is not that.. but the issue is speed, i am still getting 70 kbps.. It seems as if I am on simple dialup but only good part is that its really 70 kbps ie.. as if dedicated 70 kbps.
> So should we focus now on speed issue ? btw.. again.. FYI, there is negligible disturbance / noise in my telephone line and on simple dialup it works perfect ie. no issue about noise!
> 
> ...


is ur problem solved now??


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> And I went to check same at my friend's place who is using BB and found that he is having 509/2043


Modems web interface should show 512/2048(thats the max i think under home plan).
PLz post the US,DS Margin and Line Attenuation frm Modem Status


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Indyan said:
			
		

> Their billing is totally crap. The bills for last 6 months have all been screwed up.
> This month the original bill was something like 29k, after corrections it came down to 1.2k. The billed me wrongly even on unlimited connection.



You must have noticed some of my recent posts on this sticky. I too have this pending billing problem. I have been fighting with them for the last 1 month. Please tell me what did you do to solve this problem.

It's an earnest request....please.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Well, I dont' understand what do you meant by US,DS margin but here are the stats..  of web interface..
*www.imagetor.com/out.php/t5004_adslmodemstats.jpg
as far as I understand they shld also make it 511/2043 on my line because its the maximum speed of data can be transferred on my adsl, the main way to limit data is I think their plan .. not this up/down link capacity !!

I am more concerened to know that whom should I contact ? Is it line fault or something to be set by exchange people or something related to broadband department ?
__________
@digitized, draft an application with little bit of dhamki for Consumer forum as well irresponsibility of staff , first give it to concerned dept. and then wait for few days , if nothing happens then give to General Manager and ofcourse when going to General Manger go with some crowd .. !
This is the way one of my friend used !


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> Well, I dont' understand what do you meant by US,DS margin but here are the stats..  of web interface..
> *www.imagetor.com/out.php/t5004_adslmodemstats.jpg


Line Attenuation
Measure of how much the signal has degraded between the DSLAM and the modem. Maximum signal loss recommendation is usually about 60dB.Lower is better.
20dB and below is outstanding 
20dB-30dB is excellent
30dB-40dB is very good
40dB-50dB is good
50dB-60dB is poor and may experience connectivity issues

Ur DS Line Attenuation is 55dB which poor.

Noise Margin (Signal to Noise Ratio)
SNR represents the difference between the signal you are receiving or Sending and the natural level of noise on the line.6dB is the lowest dB manufactures specify for modem to be able to synch. In some instances interleaving can help raise the noise margin to an acceptable level. Higher number is better.
6dB or below is bad and will experience no synch or intermittent synch problems
7dB-10dB is fair but does not leave much room for variances in conditions 
11dB-20dB is good with no synch problems
20dB-28dB is excellent
29dB or above is outstanding

Ur Down SNR is 6.5 dB which is again poor.

Here


Try to use G.dmt modulation as it use by bsnl and then others like ADSL2+,your Data Path Mode is FastMode,reboot ur modem try to get Interleaved Mode bcoz it has greater error tolerence and it should inscrease ur Down SNR.Have ur phone line checked.


----------



## techno tublai (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi all there, I am downloading with opera and it shows 31.4KBps. Is that supposed to be allright? And one thing for sure, the customer care guys are crap an illeterate(atleast technically) - they said you cant dial - up with a sulabh 2 line


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				techno tublai said:
			
		

> Hi all there, I am downloading with opera and it shows 31.4KBps. Is that supposed to be allright? And one thing for sure, the customer care guys are crap an illeterate(atleast technically) - they said you cant dial - up with a sulabh 2 line


 
What!!! that's the biggest joke of the year. Connect to Dataone through dial-up Sulabh-II line and not through PPPoE....hahahaha...


----------



## jack// ani (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> What!!! that's the biggest joke of the year. Connect to Dataone through dial-up Sulabh-II line and not through PPPoE....hahahaha...



ya...i guess it did qualified for the biggest joke of the year......LOLLLLLLLLLL

very funny


----------



## Ricky (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@mAHYEM
well, I tried to change to d.Gmt and was unable to connect ie.. the link was not getting stable so I have had to revert to ADSL2+.
But after that things got changed.. I am now again back to 507/56 means that only download speed of 56 kbps !
*www.imagetor.com/out.php/t5011_higherSNR.jpg
__________
but now SNR is increased to 12 db and lil deduction in attenuation ie. 51 now from 55.

But.. what happened was all that I changed to d.Gmt then back to ADSL 2+ !!
__________
*Here is new udpate*
I tried to shift to d.Gmt mode but was not able to connect but then I selected ADSL2 only , it though give higher connectivity ie. 511/899 but was not stable. 
Then I switched to Multimode , in that it got d.GMt as well little imporovment in line attenuation.
Here..
*www.imagetor.com/out.php/t5012_whileinmultimode.jpg
__________
*@Mahyem*
When you suggested to change the Modulation so I was trying to all different available and the T1.413 give some better result. Now one thing I want to know that which Adsl technology is being used by bsnl ???
Here is new stats.
*www.imagetor.com/out.php/t5013_oddsetttingsfordsl.jpg


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> @mAHYEM
> well, I tried to change to d.Gmt and was unable to connect ie.. the link was not getting stable so I have had to revert to ADSL2+.
> But after that things got changed.. I am now again back to 507/56 means that only download speed of 56 kbps !
> *www.imagetor.com/out.php/t5011_higherSNR.jpg
> ...


Try to re-syn ur modem a no of times so that Interleaving can be activated.
But biggest problem seems to be that of phone line,have ur phone line checked as theres a lot of noise.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Ya.. I have launge the complain about phone line, should be checked by tomorrow but what do you mean by re-sync the modem ?


----------



## mAYHEM (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> Ya.. I have launge the complain about phone line, should be checked by tomorrow but what do you mean by re-sync the modem ?


 When u disconnect and reconnect ur modem(like in the sitution of unstable link) then interleaved data path is activated automatically so as to make the link stable.


----------



## go4saket (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have a small problem with BSNL BB. If I leave my connection on and dont use the computer for some time, my connection automatically gets disconnected. This generally doesnt happen if I am using my computer. Now, why dows this happen and how can I prevent this from happening?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Prevent comp from entering Standby!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				go4saket said:
			
		

> I have a small problem with BSNL BB. If I leave my connection on and dont use the computer for some time, my connection automatically gets disconnected. This generally doesnt happen if I am using my computer. Now, why dows this happen and how can I prevent this from happening?


 
Check in the connection properties whether that the internet will be disconnected when remaining idle for about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Chirag (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
Where is that option in Internet properties??? I can't fine it.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> ^^
> Where is that option in Internet properties??? I can't fine it.


 
Go to Tools>Internet Options> Connections>select your connection>click settings>dial-up settings>properties>options tab>idle time before hanging up=never. 

This should solve your problem.


----------



## go4saket (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

But Idle time before hangup in my connection is unticked. This means that this feature shouldnt be active...


----------



## Ricky (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Saket... 
Simply log into Modem interface, there enter username and password and set your LAN to use Modem as gateway, DNS etc.. usually modem's ip is 192.168.1.1 depends upon make, see its manual.
I simply starts the modem and my internet start working.. if there is DC then again it take care of all itself. !


----------



## mtech84 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

f---k dlink glb 502-t . i wasted whole day .. but still its not working...


----------



## Chirag (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
I have dlink and its working fine. What problem u having?


----------



## Bright (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

well I am Suffering from same which people posted before.
I applied for Home500 
I Got my username password on 24th sept.I was jus verymuch excited that didnt cared to goto portal and
I Downloaded 700MB on 25th night 1am to 9am.
then when I checked my usage from Dataone's portal it showed as 0.71Gb.Got shocked then checked user info it said that i am using Start up plan 256kbps.
I went to Bsnl office and they said that there records say that I have Home500 only and I need not worry abt the Site.
I wanna know from u all is it true.Has it happened to any1 else that the Portal said wrong,but bill was right and ur Night Dowload was excluded from it.
Otherwise i think i m in Real Danger zone bcoz even if i put forward the screenshot of the records to the commercial Officer then he might say that the Download was done from 1 am to 9 am ,infact the connection was active till 11 am.He will say "HOW WILL I KNOW WHETHER U DOWNLOADED BET 2-8 OR 8-11". ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR MY THIS PROB.

APART FROM THIS.
I have 1 questn i.e.previously when I didnt had Broadband then use to get a bill of 2 months wid Rental-Rs360.I read somewhere that with BB we get monthly Bill.i.e.
Will now I get a bill every month with rental-Rs180.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@ bright 
STOP DOWNLOADING
i too have same problem , the GM of BSNL says me that do not care about site and your plan is activate and ....blah ! blah! blah! .......

After months i get bill of Rs. 12000  and then when i go to office , the GM was changed, However I convience him but though i had to paid 3000 Rs.

i download only b/w 2- 8    time period but i did not disconnect . So , they count whole data , like example

start downloading @ 7 a.m. , download till  8.00 a.m. but disconnect connection at  11 a.m.    :::: now how they charge , suppose data is 100 MB

total = 5 hrs.
data = 100 mb
data in 1 hr. = 100/5 = 20 mb
night exclude = 20 mb
chargeable = 20 * 4 = 80 mb
bill = 80*1.20= ........
i think u understand....
SO IF U CONTINUE DOWNLOADING THEN PLZ RECONNECT YOUR CONNECTION AT 2:00 A.M. AND THEN AGAIN AT 8:00 A.M.
it will be good if u take 10 minutes margin on both sides


----------



## Bright (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I m new to BB and previously when I didnt had Broadband i used to get combined phone bill for 2 months with 180+180=360 Rental
i wanna know tthat After taking Broadband do we get monthly bill i.e. Bill every single month with Rs180 rental.
And with my Home 500 plan problem i m thinking of changing my plan to UL900
Can anybody tell me with UL900+ whether we get Zero Rental for the phone and it says that "Telephone Rental per month- Nil, Free Calls- Nil,
MCU charges per Pulse @ Rs. 1/- shall be applicable. The calls shall be charged
as per pulse rate of BSNl Bfone General Plan. Security Deposit and Installation
charges as applicable for Local/STD/ISD shall be taken from new customers."

Now somebody tell me what this MCU has got to do with Broadband ?
Are they gonna charge us the phone bill too at the time we use Broadband similarly like what use to happen with Dialup-connection.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Yeah the bill is monthly for all BB customers.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mtech84 said:
			
		

> f---k dlink glb 502-t . i wasted whole day .. but still its not working...



Hey.. i have used that for a while and its fine..
__________


			
				Bright said:
			
		

> I m new to BB and previously when I didnt had Broadband i used to get combined phone bill for 2 months with 180+180=360 Rental
> i wanna know tthat After taking Broadband do we get monthly bill i.e. Bill every single month with Rs180 rental.
> And with my Home 500 plan problem i m thinking of changing my plan to UL900
> Can anybody tell me with UL900+ whether we get Zero Rental for the phone and it says that "Telephone Rental per month- Nil, Free Calls- Nil,
> ...


I was always against Landline phone but because of BB I have now Landline. Anyways, the plan you are talking about is "*HOME 900 UL PLUS* not that 900 UL only! In plus there is no rental for phone and only call charges Rs. 1 per pulse ie. 3 minz for local and different for std etc.
Though I am in HOME UL 900 PLUS  but still I am yet to recieve any bill and it will the first bill who will clear the situation. 

Like you they also gave me Startup 250 plan then I I was lucky as was having speed problem so despite of doing downloads was not able to cross even 400 mb limit.Instead of going to Exhange and putting application I looked for the No. of the person who manage BB at main computer ie. creation etc. and explained him that I have paid for 900 ul pls as well as i have reciept for tht only and hence change and .. he changed it to 900 ul PLUS though he was not aware of the difference between both plan.. according to him.. both plans give 256kbps speed .. 

BTw.. in *HOME UL 900*, you get unlimited data transfer as well normal phone rental for which you have applied.

Also, Dataone is aDSL and hence it does not use the normal analoge channel hence no call is being made while using internet.


----------



## kssajan (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Due to member's request, I am starting this topic.
> 
> Daer Madam Can I get in the matter related to Dataone accounts.
> I have one data one account in office phone and other in my home. Still yesterday I use the official user ID and password from my home. but after formating and reloading OS to my computer I can not accesss the official user ID account through my home phone why?
> ...


----------



## paragkalra (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi Lads and Chicks,
I have a BSNL broadband. Also I have two pcs connected in Lan. Right now I can connect to BSNL BROADBAND through USB at a time only on any one pc. I wanna ask, is there anyway I can share broadband on my two pcs so that internet is available on both the pcs. I have one lan card on each pc and my both pcs are in lan. Also I don't have a hub and one of my pc will be connected to internet through usb and i want second pc to share the internet through lan.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Parag, simply get a crosscable, and connect both PC's Lan card to each other using that and then connect one of your PC to internet using USB and you can share internet by enabling ICS in windows.


			
				kssajan said:
			
		

> Daer Madam Can I get in the matter related to Dataone accounts.
> I have one data one account in office phone and other in my home. Still yesterday I use the official user ID and password from my home. but after formating and reloading OS to my computer I can not accesss the official user ID account through my home phone why?
> Do the faorating make any change? I use a dialup type broad band usage
> sajan


May be someone changed the user ID as their is no relation of dataone account to formatting. And you need to describe the situation more clearly ie. is it giving wrong password error or you are not able to connect at all ?

*@Mayhem*
Now *www.imagetor.com/out.php/i5057_adslstatsind.gmt.jpg
Now is in above condition but I doubt that I willl in problem if upgrade the plan. Isnt' !!


----------



## yellow pants (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

can anyone help me the configuration of me huawei quidway wa1003a...so that i can use others id.... (ma brothers!!!!)....please help..


----------



## paragkalra (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

By the way what is ICS and how to enabe it in Windows. I know very little about windows, coz i mostly use LINUX


----------



## mAYHEM (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> *@Mayhem*
> *www.imagetor.com/out.php/i5057_adslstatsind.gmt.jpg
> Now is in above condition but I doubt that I willl in problem if upgrade the plan. Isnt' !!


Is ur speed fine and changing of plans has nothing to do with ur modem stats.


----------



## Thor (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

My BSNL Bandwidth is 256Kbps=32KBps totally ? Then how is it that IDM shows a download speed of 40 KBps ?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

WTF!!! Dataone giving 913kbps???!!! I haven't activated game package or anything, nor do I have a 1Mbps line. See screenshot.

*img433.imageshack.us/img433/933/06hb0.th.jpg

I only have home 500 speed 256kbps.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

LolMe too getting 973 kbps. It would be some bug or something coz no increase in download speed.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^^
so download fast before they fix!
dont waste time here posting


----------



## Ricky (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Mayhem, I was actually pointing that if I opted to upgrade to higher speed plan then I really need to do tweaking ie sort out the things as now I mostly get download link around 300-350 kbps so my 256 kbps plan runs fine but if I opted for say 512 kbps and 1 mbps line (so chances are real rare).

Digitized> can you tell me your area ie location btw at my place its steady 256 kbps !


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@ricky: if you are from Kolkata, then you will know this place. I stay in Shyambazar.


----------



## mAYHEM (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> Mayhem, I was actually pointing that if I opted to upgrade to higher speed plan then I really need to do tweaking ie sort out the things as now I mostly get download link around 300-350 kbps so my 256 kbps plan runs fine but if I opted for say 512 kbps and 1 mbps line (so chances are real rare).


Activate the game package(512 kbps) and measure ur bandwidth.U got ur phone line checked,still ur SNR is bad.


----------



## yrana2002 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hello Guys, its been a long time since i posted somethin on this thread.
By The Way, i saw the posts prior to the few ones here. 
And i finally concluded,
BSNL really is poor..

At first, when i got the connection for a few months, i was really proud of it. But my point of view has changed ever since the monsoons.
Not because of billing problems, i have them absolutely under control. 
Its because of their frequent disconnections, offline services  and many times anonymous responses.

But still i'm continuing with it, the downloading speeds have reduced for Bittorents by about 20-24kbps. 

RDB is going to the oscars. We need to learn something from it. 
Aamir Khan said: 
There are two types of people..
1. Who let things happen as they are 
2. Who bring about a change, help in improvisation

I know all Digitized here are the no.2 types. So, lets try to bring about the revolution in the BSNL network.. 

*Savvy*


----------



## yellow pants (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

can anyone help me the configuration of me huawei quidway wa1003a...so that i can use others id.... (ma brothers!!!!)....please help..
__________
can anyone help me the configuration of me huawei quidway wa1003a...so that i can use others id.... (ma brothers!!!!)....please help..   

an this time please reply......


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				yrana2002 said:
			
		

> Hello Guys, its been a long time since i posted somethin on this thread.
> By The Way, i saw the posts prior to the few ones here.
> And i finally concluded,
> BSNL really is poor..
> ...



I am flattered..., wow you compared me to DJ in RDB aka the great Aamir Khan. Let's see, I still do not have any good news. I am still fighting with them. The next round will resume tomorrow.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				yellow pants said:
			
		

> can anyone help me the configuration of me huawei quidway wa1003a...so that i can use others id.... (ma brothers!!!!)....please help..
> __________
> can anyone help me the configuration of me huawei quidway wa1003a...so that i can use others id.... (ma brothers!!!!)....please help..
> 
> an this time please reply......


what help do u want??
also enter other id the same way & connect it


----------



## Akhil Jain (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> what help do u want??
> I know all Digitized here are the no.2 types. So, lets try to bring about the revolution in the BSNL network..
> 
> Savvy
> __________________



Me too with u ?? tell me the date and time . we will drop bombs on our respective local BSNL Offices ....

HA aH HA ha ha ha !! ROTFL


----------



## rupa4uf (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i want to know how cani give connections to bsnl broad band on my own? is there any difficulty?in giving connections or software or they only have to install? any secret numbers be there?


----------



## yrana2002 (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> I am flattered..., wow you compared me to DJ in RDB aka the great Aamir Khan. Let's see, I still do not have any good news. I am still fighting with them. The next round will resume tomorrow.



Well, i was talking about the Digit forum users in general (Digitized users)*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon11.gif. 

But dont worry, if you're in the fight, you're definitely one of them.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

BSNL GO TO HELL. BSNL S*CKS BIG TIME!

I have been wandering through this office and that office and meeting this official and that official for my billing dispute for the last 1 1/2 months and ultimately I haven't found any solution. Most of the time I get the reply of meeting this person and meeting that person. To add insult to injury, they have misplaced my application and supporting documents. Today I was told to meet DE (Broadband) by SDE (Broadband) yesterday and quite naturally he was absent (absent for the last two weeks) and the security gaurd told me that subsciber visit is only on tuesday and friday. Who the hell they are showing the rules? I am roaming for the last 45 days without any solution, who will compensate for this waste of time???

I WILL NEVER PAY THEM Rs.27000 IN TOTAL. I WILL BETTER HOLIDAY IN GOA WITH FRIENDS RATHER THAN GIVE BSNL...OF ALL PEOPLE THE MONEY.

So I have decided that I will go there one more time on friday (as per their rules, huh...rules, that's laughing stock) (oh sh*t, friday is Laxmi puja, they are religious people, they will perform puja, plus that's a friday, I doubt they will come) and if nothing comes out, I will discontinue with landline and broadband as there are no other broadband service providers in our locality. I will continue with mobile.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hey,
Digitized I am not in Kolkata, I live 1000ds km away.
Anyways,
Its right to go to consumer forum .
Make a date by date record and response and also name every person who suggest you such and such.


----------



## yrana2002 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Does anyone know the Dataone Customer Care Helpline number for Ahmedabad or Gujarat?? 
Please dont tell me the toll free no. 1600-424-1600  

I actually wanted to inquire about this GamePackage1 thats been up in discussion a few times. I even saw it as a package which can be activated in the portal. 
Searching in other forums, i found that it is free for UL900 users  
What about HP500 users?? Does anyone have any information?


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^
most forums on net say they will be charged for it
but nothing is sure till there is officail confirmation.
insead of phone i suggest u to meet the CO of ur exchange, and have a written confermation of it.

else u will be like digitized


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@digitized

*Forget Visiting....* just go to 34 B B D BAG with a written complain and asking them for answer in written... do mention the point of Information Right Act 2005 on ur letter.... and dont forget to bring back the receive copy of the letter... 

and as its a Billing issue... do the same with AORT of ur exchange and CAOTR... then just seat back and relax... One thing i have learnt... that U follow their what ever bull siht rule is there... but *Make sure u comunicate only in written letters...*

u will see the effect !!


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> @digitized
> 
> *Forget Visiting....* just go to 34 B B D BAG with a written complain and asking them for answer in written... do mention the point of Information Right Act 2005 on ur letter.... and dont forget to bring back the receive copy of the letter...
> 
> ...


 
@digitized Listen what saurav_cheeta says. Why? because Cheeta bhi peeta hai.


----------



## avis_gan (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I use a home UL900 Plan, i got it installed on 9th Sep on my existing phone,
 igot my first Bill for Rs.3010/- which doesn't include telephone charges, i got it as

Debit Charges
BBRNT       750
MOP-REV   1200

Deposit      900

Total        2800

Can you guys clarify whether this is correct i was under the impression that total charges are

plan charges   900
Modem Rent   100
Installation     250
Deposit          900

Total            2400


Thanks & Regards


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

What is happenning??? I do not understand. After all I am not getting speeds greater than 28-30 in downloads.

*www.speedtest.net/result/49688202.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/48376374.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/49249197.png


----------



## jack// ani (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> What is happenning??? I do not understand. After all I am not getting speeds greater than 28-30 in downloads.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/49688202.png
> 
> ...



ya...its happening with me too. but couldn't understand why!!!!


----------



## Ricky (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

For me its fine.. even gamepackage is not giving contstant 512 but yes sometimes there are sudden burst so I think I m not  gonna use gamepackage aney more


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^
its because of the free offer on gamepackage the BSNL servers are over burdened. i think it will last till diwali


----------



## yrana2002 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Will somebody please clarify to me:
Is the gamepackage free from Home 500 PLan users?? Will it be free if i use it during the night?


----------



## Chirag (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

U guys still getting the option to activate gaming package????


----------



## Ricky (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

For Chirag!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37400&page=4


----------



## Chirag (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
Arre I know its gone now. Well i asked coz ppl were still asking questions that it is free for this plan or that or not?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Regarding my pending billing problem, today I was informed that my application would be sent to DGM Broadband to BBD Bagh and then if he approves, it will be sent to AOTR (North), Manicktala and then to my exchange back again and then I will get the corrected bill. Considering BSNL's lethargic nature how much time can I expect for the whole above process?

2nd question: In view of this ongoing problem as my bills are pending and two due dates are over, the incoming and outgoing facilities of my phone are disabled now... Anyway, I wanted to know when I pay the money corresponding to the corrected bill ultimately, can I expect to get back my old number with all facilities (incoming and outgoing) enabled or will BSNL tell that I have to get a new number?

Please help. Thank you.


----------



## lalu (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i own a dataone modem itz name is written as UT-300R2U the problem is that i cant create a dailup for it coz i am using 2 account. i had created a daip up when i pres the connect icon it show connecting through WAN miniport(pppoe) please kindly when i ask this about this to bsnl officer he said that itz anew model and we cant create any daiup in this model is this really true?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I don't think so i.e you can create dialup but problem might be in configuration of PC etc.

I have a modem, in begining I was able to connect using dialup connetion created on PC itself but later on it refuses to connect that way.. ie. it shows that connecting via WAN miniport and keeps on saying and in the end no connection.

So now I connect internally from modem itself ie in modem there is option that it can connet on its own. As I found more handy. ie. just turn on the modem and will connect on automatically so I never bothered about resolving the issue of not able to connect through PC itself.  

*@Digitized*
If airtel is available in your area then I think better apply for that, bcz I think its gonna take ages for them to do all such process. They even took 4 months to give me simple phone line and thats when I was daily visiting them.

BTW, if things get resolved then u will get ur old No. itself. 
Man, its high time, you need goto "Consumer Forum" !!!


----------



## lalu (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

somebody help me to configure the dailup inside the modem


----------



## Ricky (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

lalu.. what modem u have ?
BTW.. u need to delete PVC with 0/35 and then create new dialup connection there.


----------



## ajeesh (Oct 15, 2006)

]I am facing a problem accesing the BSNL dataone connection.I can acess for 5-10 minutes and then the connection goes down.I need to switch off the modem and switch it back on again so i can surf for another 5-10 minutes.Why is this happening,it was working fine a day ago


----------



## tinku dhar (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				ajeesh said:
			
		

> ]I am facing a problem accesing the BSNL dataone connection.I can acess for 5-10 minutes and then the connection goes down.I need to switch off the modem and switch it back on again so i can surf for another 5-10 minutes.Why is this happening,it was working fine a day ago



mate .. ,

i too had this prob wat u need to see is tht is ur Phone line is not disturbed .... 
there suld'nt be statistic Sound .... 

ifs its there make the line some where the connection got Prob 

also if there is no sound and still gettin disconnected ,... than mate there must be some prob in the SErver itself 

it suld be solved in 1 day atleast if not than CONTACT bsnl officers


----------



## Ricky (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

For temperory solution, you may try to change Adsl Mode from modem itself. Try various mode and see which one is stable.


----------



## lalu (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

dear friends, i use UT-300R2U dataone modem since i had two account(one mine with 250 plan and other my uncles 900ul plan) i had changed several time my 250's username& password to my uncle'S 900ul plan username&password but next time when open my computer and when check the modem configuration in my wan settings my 250"s username is there instead of my uncles which i changed last time anybody please help me to fix my uncle"s 900ul's username&password as my default account?


----------



## manuroam (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi all, 

I have a TYPE 4 modem SMart AX MT 841 and I have business 3000 connection. I want to share the internet connection without having to use windows Int. Con. Sharing or something similar..
ie, I dont want to use one system as server. How can I do that?

Best regards,
Tony.


----------



## mtech84 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi group..plz help me out..bsnl truly sucks... for some part of the day...connection is good..admirable... but mostly in night.. evening.. connection drops down..within 2 mins..adsl line goes off..and comes agaion...i am fed of this... i cannot download even 1mb during eveninghrs...plz help... suggest some.. settings ..


i am using dlink glb502t model..... i use lan to connect...
__________


			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Due to member's request, I am starting this topic.
> 
> 
> Use this thread to post all your BSNL Dataone  related questions. Use it to get your BSNL related queries and general topics like how can I know the transfers of my connection and more!
> ...



hi group..plz help me out..bsnl truly sucks... for some part of the day...connection is good..admirable... but mostly in night.. evening.. connection drops down..within 2 mins..adsl line goes off..and comes agaion...i am fed of this... i cannot download even 1mb during eveninghrs...plz help... suggest some.. settings ..


i am using dlink glb502t model..... i use lan to connect...


----------



## mAYHEM (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mtech84 said:
			
		

> hi group..plz help me out..bsnl truly sucks... for some part of the day...connection is good..admirable... but mostly in night.. evening.. connection drops down..within 2 mins..adsl line goes off..and comes agaion...i am fed of this... i cannot download even 1mb during eveninghrs...plz help... suggest some.. settings ..
> 
> 
> i am using dlink glb502t model..... i use lan to connect...
> ...


 If ur ADSL link is not stable that may be bcoz of ur phone line and only bsnl guyz  can help ypu.


----------



## mtech84 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi dude...see in the morn.. its fine... in day to night time... i hav this prob... i think congestion increses due to more no..of users in night..is that so..how much time a bsnl conn. is on... continuos..widout disconn.if u download someth...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mtech84 said:
			
		

> hi group..plz help me out..bsnl truly sucks... for some part of the day...connection is good..admirable... but mostly in night.. evening.. connection drops down..within 2 mins..adsl line goes off..and comes agaion...i am fed of this... i cannot download even 1mb during eveninghrs...plz help... suggest some.. settings ..
> 
> 
> i am using dlink glb502t model..... i use lan to connect...
> ...



Yeah, me too, I am fed up with error 678 at night.


----------



## mtech84 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i wud like to share some more info...if u know ...i had sify initialy..it was damm!! good than bsnl.... coz initall..bsnl was too costly.....sify always gave tough competion...sify also provided compensation pack....if they are down for some reason...forget in bsnl....they don't even know how to speak to customer....but suddenly sify "bhav khane laga" usne pack price increase kiya..in form of maintena.... bsnl aakhir govt ka hai.... i think they hav copied even the brochure from chinese isp's... just open the help... in usage check page,,, u will find chinese fonts..

real... su***ss


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mtech84 said:
			
		

> i wud like to share some more info...if u know ...i had sify initialy..it was damm!! good than bsnl.... coz initall..bsnl was too costly.....sify always gave tough competion...sify also provided compensation pack....if they are down for some reason...forget in bsnl....they don't even know how to speak to customer....but suddenly sify "bhav khane laga" usne pack price increase kiya..in form of maintena.... bsnl aakhir govt ka hai.... i think they hav copied even the brochure from chinese isp's... just open the help... in usage check page,,, u will find chinese fonts..
> 
> real... su***ss



Both Sify and BSNL s*ck big time. Only Airtel is perfect.


----------



## SONU (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i use bsnl BD
i always get connaction error in 7am to 1pm.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Haha, I pity BSNL....

July Bill: Rs.17415
August bill: Rs.10076
September bill: Rs.9986

Do not tell me to stop using free hours. But this is continuing for 3 continuous months and I guess will continue unless they update the portal with 0 usage for my 2AM-8AM usage. In the meantime our incoming and outgoing call facility of the phone is gone. Dad took a new mobile to divert all incoming landline calls to it. BSNL tells me that they will send my application to the BBD Bagh office, then to AOTR north office at Manicktala and then to my local exchange and then to me. HAHA, that will take at least 3 months. Actually this work can be solved by at the most 7 days. Now even if I solve this problem, then there is another application for the latest blunder in the september bill. That will take another 3 months. Then they will make blunder in the october bill, that will take another 3 months and so on and on and on and on...........................................

I cannot make the application immediately as they are refusing to see the validity of the online bill hard copy. Their own copy has not yet reached our home. This is similar to the point why they do not see the genuineness of the Shaplus records.

FOR HOW MANY DAYS WILL THIS CUSTOMER HARRASMENT CONTINUE? I HAVE BEEN GOING TO THEIR PLACE SINCE THE MONTH OF AUGUST WHEN THE FIRST BILL CAME. I SUPPOSE THEY ARE THE ONLY BUSY PERSONS IN THE MILKY WAY GALAXY AND THE ONLY THING THE CUSTOMERS WILL DO IS TO GO AFTER THEM. We don't have value for our time.

BSNL-GO TO HELL
BSNL M*RD*BAD
*BSNL*-*B*ECHARA *S*HARMNAYAK *N*ALAYAK company *L*IMITED

I suppose this is not a dataone query that should be posted in the sticky but a BSNL hate blog. I sincerely apologise to the mods if they feel this post should not be here, but I feel we should know their darkest side.


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

digitized: it is ok. There is nothing better than lettings others know what their ISP does to other people. Who knows the next month, someone else would be on the recieving end of this? 

You can start your own blog or something to vent your frustrations and get it off your chest. forums are not a bad place too.


----------



## mtech84 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi group..i found a nearly solution...for error 678....error 678..is caused by client's information on server is resetted...also..... maybe some pup's and wrong settings in tcpip.sis file... so i tweaked with tcpoptimizer.... but before that i tested my speed at one of testing site..it recommeds one to what settings one shud put in tcp optimizer... after asking some info..about ur connection...that it... i tried this .....and rebooted..i remained online for... 11hrs...
__________


			
				mtech84 said:
			
		

> hi group..i found a nearly solution...for error 678....error 678..is caused by client's information on server is resetted...also..... maybe some pup's and wrong settings in tcpip.sis file... so i tweaked with tcpoptimizer.... but before that i tested my speed at one of testing site..it recommeds one to what settings one shud put in tcp optimizer... after asking some info..about ur connection...that it... i tried this .....and rebooted..i remained online for... 11hrs...



i wonder how dizited pays a huge pocket to bsnl.. r u runni..some company or wat...just kiding...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mtech84 said:
			
		

> hi group..i found a nearly solution...for error 678....error 678..is caused by client's information on server is resetted...also..... maybe some pup's and wrong settings in tcpip.sis file... so i tweaked with tcpoptimizer.... but before that i tested my speed at one of testing site..it recommeds one to what settings one shud put in tcp optimizer... after asking some info..about ur connection...that it... i tried this .....and rebooted..i remained online for... 11hrs...
> __________
> 
> 
> i wonder how dizited pays a huge pocket to bsnl.. r u runni..some company or wat...just kiding...



I have not paid anything to those m*r*ns. What do you think? Me a son of Bill Gates or what???


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i m sick and tired of this bsnl and its related problems. and anyway posting here complains wont help @ all.
__________


			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Both Sify and BSNL s*ck big time. Only Airtel is perfect.


airtel is good, my friend uses it. never had any complains, and if its down just call the ccare n they starts running to solve ur probs.


----------



## thinkingdigit (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

arrey guys i got my brothers username and passowrd just wanted to knoe where to type it an all i have my modem huawei  wa1003a  in auto dialing mode i.e. it dials itself an i can connect to the net as soon as i switch it on .....pleeese help  guys...

thanx in advance


----------



## Akhil Jain (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

go in network connections and right click-- properties.... a dialog box willl appear

now select tab options and just uncheck the second line i.e. prompt for password and username ....

press ok and u r done


----------



## tgpraveen (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i pay Rs 500 per month for my dataone connection now my ques is that have dataone ppl updated their schemes
coz earlier i used to get 4000 mob bandwith limit but now on dataone site i see that for 5oo rs scheme the limit is 1 gb and now at night internet usage is free for this scheme which was not so earlier

PLS tell me havi i got something wrong or have they upgraded their schemes.

PLS send an email to tgpraveen89@gmail.com


----------



## thinkingdigit (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Akhil Jain said:
			
		

> go in network connections and right click-- properties.... a dialog box willl appear
> 
> now select tab options and just uncheck the second line i.e. prompt for password and username ....
> 
> press ok and u r done



Akhil i guess that is when u don wanna click connect all da time when using to connect through PPPoE.But i have the auto dialing one even then where do i TYPE my brothers id and password?????


----------



## thinkingdigit (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys answer please...................(the above)


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				thinkingdigit said:
			
		

> Guys answer please...................(the above)


 1) open internet explorer
2) go to 192.168.1.1
3) enter user id & pass as "admin"
4) click setup & pvc0
5) change the both user-is & pass
6) click apply
in system>click save all

*P.s:*u want to dial-up type instead of always on change it to bridge mode if u want to dial-up type instead of always on


----------



## thinkingdigit (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

also gary 1 more thing......

in the userid column
will it be just-- mkdas
or-------------mkdas@dataone.com
(*P.S.*mk das is just an example  )

If it is mkdas@dataone.watever

wat is dat watever,,,,,is it .in or.com
and also u guys sure that only my brother (whose id i will be using) will be charged.......


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

mkdas@dataone

it is .in but userid doesnt require that


----------



## thinkingdigit (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys while downloading a 7mb song through opera it showed a speed of 20KB\s....is it ok for a 256 plan??? .....also while testing the speed on one of the sites i got a result of 118.63 kilo bits\s??????.....please help me out....

thanx a lot....


----------



## mtech84 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi group...plz tell me which is best modem for bsnl... i wanted wifi support... also .. it shud be cheaper.... but if is exceptionally good then i won't matter for price.... i have dlink glb-502t modem...

...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi guys.
I told u earlier also that I use 256 kbps Dataone 500 home plan from around february this year and I m still to get any bill.
My phone bill comes regularly but no dataone bill.
I reported it to BSNL office many times but they didnt cared.
I feared of sudden heavy bill again reported to higher authorities and they enquired in my case .
i was sitting in their office and a junior came and said there is no dataone account on my name.
Then I reinsisted that I m using Dataone and there is no bill.
then they asked me  to leave assuring that i will get the bill within 10 days.

Now i just wanna know that did I did the right thing informing them or I m a jackass throwing axe on my own foot???


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@thinkingdigit: No it is not correct for a 256kbps plan. You should get around 28-30kbps. Also the speed is not shown correctly. Where did you test it? You should test it at www.testmy.net or www.speedtest.net or www.calcuttatelephones.com. It should give near to accurate results. Your speed should range between 240-260kbps.

@~phenom~: Initially though it seems that you are mistaken to remind BSNL of the bill, but I think you did the right thing. It is better to get a bill of around Rs.5000 for 8 months rather than Rs.10000 for 1 1/2 years. This is of course excluding the fact that they have not mistaken on the bill and have billed you only Rs.600 per month (Rs.100 for the modem rental). I suppose you have kept the usage within 1GB limit per month excluding free usage. Otherwise there is extra usage charges.


----------



## mtech84 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi group...plz tell me which is best modem for bsnl... i wanted wifi support... also .. it shud be cheaper.... but if is exceptionally good then i won't matter for price.... i have dlink glb-502t modem...

...plz reply.... fast...


----------



## thinkingdigit (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@digitized....
Dude i tried with www.speedtest.net and the results were as follows---
*img321.imageshack.us/my.php?image=untitledyf6.png
_______________________________________________________
Also with www.calcuttatelephones.com i got a result were ----
*img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bsnlib9.png

so.....now are they fine...?????


----------



## shyamno (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Why the usage checking site of BSNL BB doesn't open in opera or Firefox..


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi Everyone! Yeah, I'm fresh stock in digit forum but what I would like to say is that Broadband Technology is dependent on a lot of factors. And from my exprience working as a Support Engineer for 'Demon Internet' which is an ISP in the UK who provides the connections through BT's(British Telecom) telephone line. And I have seen a lot of people having lot of misconceptions about technical broadband issues. What I would like to say is that, perhaps with the experience that I have the relevent field, possibly I can try answering all technical queries in terms of realistic broadband performance parameters like download speeds, connectivity issues, router configurations and so on. So, till I'm here, hope I can be of some help


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				thinkingdigit said:
			
		

> @digitized....
> Dude i tried with www.speedtest.net and the results were as follows---
> *img321.imageshack.us/my.php?image=untitledyf6.png
> _______________________________________________________
> ...


 
There seems to be some problem. Please also try out www.testmy.net. Your ping times are high, download speed is low...etc. Did you check whether there is disturbance in the phone line? And is your ADSL link stable?


----------



## thinkingdigit (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> There seems to be some problem. Please also try out www.testmy.net. Your ping times are high, download speed is low...etc. Did you check whether there is disturbance in the phone line? And is your ADSL link stable?



I tried with www.testmy.net and the results were as follows--
*img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shareezx72vbq7ek4.png
(these were the uploads)
And as for downloads they were----
*img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sharekm95jeyx8pc2.png

and by the way the adsl link is very stable.....


----------



## max_demon (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Help abt the bill
*img133.imageshack.us/img133/3199/scan0006lh8.th.jpg
Is that soething Wrong with the bill
I've bought modem of my own
Explain each ine in detail
PlZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
I think something is wrong with the bill
I use data1 250 plan and a bephone


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				max_demon said:
			
		

> Help abt the bill
> *img133.imageshack.us/img133/3199/scan0006lh8.th.jpg
> Is that soething Wrong with the bill
> I've bought modem of my own
> ...


well 773 are dataone(rental+installtion+all types of charges) charges and rest are ur call charges.

for more info on ur diwali gift concact ur exchange


----------



## kisorgovinda (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> well 773 are dataone(rental+installtion+all types of charges) charges and rest are ur call charges.
> 
> for more info on ur diwali gift concact ur exchange



Is it so gary? Kindly check the bill again.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				max_demon said:
			
		

> Help abt the bill
> *img133.imageshack.us/img133/3199/scan0006lh8.th.jpg
> Is that soething Wrong with the bill
> I've bought modem of my own
> ...


 

Well, If you have bought your own modem, then you shouldn't be charged any rentals for the modem. What you see as 'debits' is your actual broadband charges, rest all are your telephone call charges and tax.

Now if your broadband charges is Rs733:

The monthly charge of the package is Rs250/-
No rentals for the modem since you have your own.
Free 410MB Data Transfer
733-250= Rs483. So, Rs483/- is your additional usage charges since you have crossed the free limit of 410MB.
You will be charged at Rs1.40 per additional MB
So if your charged Rs483/-. Then 483/1.4= 345. So you have used 345MB extra.
So in total, you have used 345+410= 755MB!
Now, you can check your broadband usage by logging onto your dataone administration page and if it's anything less that 755MB, then it's a problem with the BILL!!!!
----------------------------------------------------------------
Enjoy!


----------



## max_demon (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have seen But How to see of exact month 
my steps -
www.dataone.in
entered my username & passwd
then clicked
Service Records
It is showing this
*img226.imageshack.us/img226/7074/bsiv6.th.jpg
__________
therefore I must be charged 1650 Rs but BSNL is charging Rs 2156
It has been added due to "Other debits" 733 
so What is other debits
__________
And my first bill has charged me Rs.1313 It has included the charges of installation so .. why I M charged double


----------



## Chirag (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
Just select the plan u r using and click on OK.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				max_demon said:
			
		

> I have seen But How to see of exact month
> my steps -
> www.dataone.in
> entered my username & passwd
> ...


 

Dude, on this page, you need to select the month that you think you are charged extra for and then click on 'OK'. Just select the month and leave the other options as it is. When you click on 'OK', it will tell you the actual GB usage for that month upto date. So, if it is showing 0.737GB that means, it's 0.737x1024= 755MB. So if your free usage is 410MB, then you extra usage is 755-410= 345MB. So you will be charged 345x1.4= Rs483/- extra for that month and plus Rs250/- plan charges. So you pay a total of Rs733/- extra! And All your Dataone charges will always come under 'Other Debits' All the other sections in the bill are only for your telephone charges. Dataone charges are always under other debits, so even if you don't use extra a month, your other debits will atleast be Rs250/-


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				shyamno said:
			
		

> Why the usage checking site of BSNL BB doesn't open in opera or Firefox..


 try this link


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I applied for plan change from home 384 to home UL 900 on August 18 and from 7th sep(before 7th sep, my phone went dead from 29th aug to 7th sep) I started getting 30 kbps download speed. I also confirmed it from bsnl office. I checked the bill online and saw a bill of Rs. 3259 for the month of september. Previouly for the month of August I got 3520 bill.

August month :- 1183 net chargable calls+180 rental+around 400 tax+1680(internet charges)=3520

September month :- 943 net chargable calls+180 rental+around 350 tax+900(internet charges)=3259

As you can internet charges 1680-900=780, so in the first only I shud get 780 less from august's bill and net chargable calls is 240 less in sep, it will decrease the bill further.  lesser tax too.

Can anyone please tell me why I am getting high bills.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				anirudhasarawgi said:
			
		

> I applied for plan change from home 384 to home UL 900 on August 18 and from 7th sep(before 7th sep, my phone went dead from 29th aug to 7th sep) I started getting 30 kbps download speed. I also confirmed it from bsnl office. I checked the bill online and saw a bill of Rs. 3259 for the month of september. Previouly for the month of August I got 3520 bill.
> 
> August month :- 1183 net chargable calls+180 rental+around 400 tax+1680(internet charges)=3520
> 
> ...



Haha, that's because BSNL has made a mistake, as usual, that's y!!! Read my previous posts here for my experience with high bills.


----------



## max_demon (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Dude, on this page, you need to select the month that you think you are charged extra for and then click on 'OK'. Just select the month and leave the other options as it is. When you click on 'OK', it will tell you the actual GB usage for that month upto date. So, if it is showing 0.737GB that means, it's 0.737x1024= 755MB. So if your free usage is 410MB, then you extra usage is 755-410= 345MB. So you will be charged 345x1.4= Rs483/- extra for that month and plus Rs250/- plan charges. So you pay a total of Rs733/- extra! And All your Dataone charges will always come under 'Other Debits' All the other sections in the bill are only for your telephone charges. Dataone charges are always under other debits, so even if you don't use extra a month, your other debits will atleast be Rs250/-


but where is other month i cant see that it shows 2006-10
2006-2008 like that


----------



## Ricky (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone! Yeah, I'm fresh stock in digit forum but what I would like to say is that Broadband Technology is dependent on a lot of factors. And from my exprience working as a Support Engineer for 'Demon Internet' which is an ISP in the UK who provides the connections through BT's(British Telecom) telephone line. And I have seen a lot of people having lot of misconceptions about technical broadband issues. What I would like to say is that, perhaps with the experience that I have the relevent field, possibly I can try answering all technical queries in terms of realistic broadband performance parameters like download speeds, connectivity issues, router configurations and so on. So, till I'm here, hope I can be of some help



Hmm, if you really worked for BT and that too in aDSL department then you could help me a bit, are you thre btw ?
Mine problem is simple, that I have struggle hard to get download link of "256kbps' or above , on first it seems that line is faulty. 
Ok I went to exchange and they said that we have just alloted you BB connection on your own risk as your house is more than 3 kms away ie. they can only provide support in 3 km range.
Here are the stats for adsl from the modem
*www.imagetor.com/out.php/t5807_adslstats.jpg
But thats only when if I select "adsl mode" as "multimode" , default ADSL2+ gives only 96 kbps download link.
On the other hand, a guy, a km away, having BB and same modem  on selecting adsl2+ gets download link of 2046 ie. around 2mbps (it means that he can use upto 2mbps plan without problem).

One more thing to note here that when I select aDSL mode as "ADSL@+" then link get stable on its own but when I select multimode then I have to use few tricks to make it stable. 
So I want that I can get proper download link with ADSL2+ as then I won't have to worry for link stability.

What should I suggest to link man and exchange guy to do in this concern ?
They are getting paid for nothing so they never worry to diagnose anything.. they only repair things those are normal and usual..ie they know it already else they wont bother.


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Try other modes if your router supports it. I have a Surecom 4 port ethernet router and by default it sets up the connecting in glite modulation and I get link speed of 512/2048 kbps. I faced the link instability problem too on my side but I reckon it was due to pbx phone setup at my place. Things are fine now however.


----------



## thinkingdigit (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys i am still facing the same low speed problem..its been a while now and even the bsnl officials are not acting on it....please help..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Update from BSNL regarding my billing problem: Have been told to go to meet the DGM Broadband at Telephone Bhavan, BBD Bagh, Kolkata and explain him the problem. Local SDE told that he can recreate the bill for one month but problem is at the basic level of plan allocation. Although it is 500 night usage is not shown as '0'. Have to do that. I told them the very same thing the first day itself 3 months ago. Now I will go next week and tell him my story and then he will do the needful and forward to Manicktala AOTR and then to my local exchange and then the corrected bill to me. In the meantime there is another huge bill for september. Hopefully all will be solved within one month starting now......Anyway, there is hope now.

Will give more updates later.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@ricky.. dude get a 3rd part adsl model like linksys. much better results...and will help in ur case.


----------



## karthik316_2003 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Nat Error With Torrent Agents/downloading Torrent Files....plzzzzzzz Help*

guys..facing a problem downlading torrent files...i got the home 500 plan... i get what is called as the "NAT error..."... leave alone downloading the files...   have tried my luck with clients such as AZEREUS,LIMEWIRE but in vain,,, i guess some tweaking has to be done like port forwarding,etc etc..,i did try at following the instructions at portforward.com... 

but did some dirty work around there which messed up my entire connection..,then had to call up the authorities to "reset" my connection...

so anybody out there..,pls help me on how to get rid of this NAT error,some port settings..,etc etc so that i could download torrent files...\

some of my friends who got the airtel broadband say BSNL does not support downloading torrents as port forwarding may prove to be dangerous.... is that so...???

anybody faced anything similar to me... plzzzzzzzz help me out.........


----------



## rounit (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey friends i m unable 2 use the internet

when i complain then no action is taken


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				rounit said:
			
		

> hey friends i m unable 2 use the internet
> 
> when i complain then no action is taken



What exact error are you getting?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Nat Error With Torrent Agents/downloading Torrent Files....plzzzzzzz Help*



			
				karthik316_2003 said:
			
		

> guys..facing a problem downlading torrent files...i got the home 500 plan... i get what is called as the "NAT error..."... leave alone downloading the files...   have tried my luck with clients such as AZEREUS,LIMEWIRE but in vain,,, i guess some tweaking has to be done like port forwarding,etc etc..,i did try at following the instructions at portforward.com...
> 
> but did some dirty work around there which messed up my entire connection..,then had to call up the authorities to "reset" my connection...
> 
> ...


Buddy, there is no such problem, infact BSNL, being a govt. curriculum are very much ignorent to such thing ie torrents etc. and I feel that they are best for doing such stuff, all problem I feel is bcz of your setup ie. your side, nothing to do with BSNL.

Reset your modem, there is buttun do to that in back , hold it for few seconds while modem is on.
Also remove any firewall or internt security software, then set your modem to connect on its own and use it as router.
See it things works then !!
__________


			
				thinkingdigit said:
			
		

> Guys i am still facing the same low speed problem..its been a while now and even the bsnl officials are not acting on it....please help..


As I have done, try experimenting with various modes in your modem available, and stick with one wich gives download link of more than 256 kbps !

You have to open modem's web interface and then something under "ADSL" you can find the same !


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

for ur NAT problems, disable NAT and inbuilt firewall(or config correctly) in ur router config tool. thatz as easy as it gets.


----------



## thinkingdigit (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

guys i just wanted to know how can i appy various modes for my Huawei quidway WA1003a modem....so that i can expierience a speed of more than 256kbps....since for past few days i have been expierincing very low speeds.....please do help....:s


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

well i think the best mode is automatically selected when u switchon the modem.

may be the s/n ratio is too high in ur case due to the long wires. and may be because of this it has clocked down.

why dont u try to get someother frnds modem and try it on.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> Hmm, if you really worked for BT and that too in aDSL department then you could help me a bit, are you thre btw ?
> Mine problem is simple, that I have struggle hard to get download link of "256kbps' or above , on first it seems that line is faulty.
> Ok I went to exchange and they said that we have just alloted you BB connection on your own risk as your house is more than 3 kms away ie. they can only provide support in 3 km range.
> Here are the stats for adsl from the modem
> ...


 

As you are aware, Broadband is very distant dependant. Even in the UK, no brodband line is given to distance above 5.5Km. That means, a person who is staying 5.5Km away from the exchange can get atleast 256Kbps but then comes the big daddy of broadband 'LINE CONDITIONS'. No matter even if your house is at the door of the exchange, if your line is not good, you get nothing! First thing you need to do is make sure the problem is not withing your house.


Disconnect every other device from the phone line except your modem.
Get a new ADSL micro filter and connect the filter to the first point of entry of the phone line into the house. (eg: if the phone line coming from outside comes first into your living room from where it splits up, then you need to connect the filter directly to that socket with a standard 3ft telephone cable.)
Now, connect your modem directly to the filter on the computer/modem port with again a standard 3ft cable.
Now check if the DSL link speeds on your modem are any different with the different modulation types.
If still no improvement, disconnect the modem and filter from the first socket and then connect a standard anologue phone directly to that socket without the filter and check if there is any static or crackling on the line you can hear.
If there is nothing, then you will need to try with another modem.
If still no improvement, well you have done enough tests to prove the problem is certainly not within your house.
The next step is pure gamble. Firstly, it could be that the distance is too much for BSNL's DSLAM to give you proper connectivity and link speeds in which case nothing can be done. Secondly, it could be that the line from the exchange to your house is too degraded that it can't handle both the data and voice in which case the only way out is to rewire the entire cabling which BSNL is not going to do even in your most wonderful dream!
Now, about the different modulation types that you mentioned earlier:There are a lot of modulation types, now, the only one that will work properly is that one that BSNL is using. Some modulation types are intercompatible, that's why some of them work and some of them don't even connect and some of them give limited connectivity. Now, what modulation is BSNL using? that's a very good question! Seems like BSNL really don't want to disclose such information to public although it is a very essential part of connectivity. If you search the internet, you can find lot of answers to it by different people, but to my knowledge, BSNL hasn't sent out any official reports on the same. 
​Hope you find this answer helpful
__________


			
				thinkingdigit said:
			
		

> guys i just wanted to know how can i appy various modes for my Huawei quidway WA1003a modem....so that i can expierience a speed of more than 256kbps....since for past few days i have been expierincing very low speeds.....please do help....:s


 
Unfortunately, Regardless of what your link speeds are, your maximum speed will not go above 250Kb/s which is a maximum of 35KB/s. If you do a speed test on www.kbps.co.uk you can find you exact download speeds, it will ideally range between 20-30KB/s. I find that site very usefull as it gives a detaild summary of the tests you do. 

Secondly, the maximum link speed that you will get will not exceed 2048Kbps but your line will be capped at 256Kbps if you have opted for that package.

To see on how you could check if it's any problems in the house lowering your speed, just go though the insructions in my last post


----------



## mAYHEM (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Now, what modulation is BSNL using? that's a very good question! Seems like BSNL really don't want to disclose such information to public although it is a very essential part of connectivity. If you search the internet, you can find lot of answers to it by different people, but to my knowledge, BSNL hasn't sent out any official reports on the same.


 BSNL is using G.dmt modulation.


----------



## swaroopksuresh (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> Any idea abt the cost of modem?? If its high than I think I shld go for cable internet 1100/month for 256 kbps ul and 1800/month for 512 kbps ul. I m thinking of going with 256 kbps ul and than hacking their modem and making my connection 2 mb or more if i find the correct file.


 
Please tell me how to HACK cable modem.
64 Kbps unlimited intenet is available for 400/- .Is it pssible to change the speed to 2mb?
swaroopksuresh@yahoo.com


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i recently asked for a change in the plan from HOME900 to HOME250

but looks like these guys hav changed it on 31st itself...and the portal is showing tht as charged usage(some 1gb) for 31st

so could this just be error in the portal...or do i need to get tht changed somewhere?

and if at all i am billed will i be billed for Oct or Nov?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i applied for Plan change from Home 250 to Home 900UL on 30th (monday), October.
& my plan did not change  . is this normal for BSNL to delay such things.

Will the plan be changed in any other day of this month.


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i applied for Plan change from Home 250 to Home 900UL on 30th (monday), October.
> & my plan did not change  . is this normal for BSNL to delay such things.
> 
> Will the plan be changed in any other day of this month.



INFORM to BSNL thts it


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i applied for Plan change from Home 250 to Home 900UL on 30th (monday), October.
> & my plan did not change  . is this normal for BSNL to delay such things.
> 
> Will the plan be changed in any other day of this month.



ya..they sometime take time, usually not more than 1 or 2 days.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

so is there any possibility that the PLAn will be changed in this month itself.
i just want to know guys, i've got 4-5 GB of downloads to make 


I'll be calling BSNL tomorow
__________
thanks @tinku & @ jack// ani.

I just called the BSNL CC (B'lore # 1500), & the BSNL guy told me that, the Procssing will take a week, & after that they will Inform us of the Plan Change.


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> so is there any possibility that the PLAn will be changed in this month itself.
> i just want to know guys, i've got 4-5 GB of downloads to make
> 
> 
> ...



ya it Just gonna take some days i mean a WEEK may be ...... but u do need to INFORM them frequently 

and 900 UL Plan is the BEST for to Download UNLIMITED  better than 250 and 500 PLAN


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

guys, i just recieved a call from BSNL Exchange, they callled to Confirm the Plan Change. 
I asked them about when the Change in Plan will take effect, they said MAYBE this month itself  , or 1st day of next month, i.e., 1st December.  . 

they also told to call the BSNL call Centre now & then, to see whether Plan change has taken effect (i.e., in this month)


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> guys, i just recieved a call from BSNL Exchange, they callled to Confirm the Plan Change.
> I asked them about when the Change in Plan will take effect, they said MAYBE this month itself  , or 1st day of next month, i.e., 1st December.  .
> 
> they also told to call the BSNL call Centre now & then, to see whether Plan change has taken effect (i.e., in this month)



aha 

mayn don't worry and be happy it gonna be ok sooon 

as how many days after applyin u got the connection


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

well i dont remember exactly, but i think it took 1  week to get  the connection. (using the Home250 since 2005/11/21)


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....,

u gonna be gettin PLAN 900 UL sooon


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey, which soon are talking about,  the REAL soon  or the usual BSNL Soon . (sloooow soon) 

I just hope i get it by next monday-wednesday.


----------



## squid (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

BSNL has announced the tariff for Gaming services and is providing a free 15 day trial. does anyone know how to activate this package

*bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=337


----------



## Akhil Jain (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

yes , squid i check it.
but how will they know what data is meant for gaming and what amount for other purpose.
i think they will consider data downloaded from I.G. site to be free and all other data wud be count 
also they not clear the difference between stadard and premium package

if i opt for 900ul plus plan and standard gaming 
then 900+100=1000 & taxes wud i got 
plz clarify if anyone have information


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				squid said:
			
		

> BSNL has announced the tariff for Gaming services and is providing a free 15 day trial. does anyone know how to activate this package
> 
> *bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=337



Hmmm...but how to activate the free trial?


----------



## Chirag (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

How to activate gaming package????? There is no option on Gaming page.


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

ya...where can i activate this 15 days free trial....i'm so eager!!

and yes a very very big doubt....

c)Data Download for Gaming purpose: -The  usage charges for downloading data for gaming purpose will not be charged and will not be counted as volume charged in the Broadband bills of the subcribers. 

they are saying data downloaded for gaming purpose will not be charged...so will they charge if i download something else...how will they come to know this?? and is this also applicable in free trial period also!!!

bsnl guys have again put a big question mark on there billing !!!!!


----------



## Chirag (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
I think when we will activate the plan we would be able to surf only some selected sites.(gaming ones)

Not sure though.


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

maybe that true....but sad!! who want to waste time playing game!! all i need is free 512 speed for 15 dayssss......


----------



## Akhil Jain (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				jack// ani said:
			
		

> ya...where can i activate this 15 days free trial....i'm so eager!!
> 
> and yes a very very big doubt....
> 
> ...



yes , i have already put the same question.
i think they will consider data downloaded from site indiagames.com to be game data and free.( as u can see from thier advertisements that indiagames.com and BSNL has made a alliance ) and rest willl be considered as non game chargeable data.

also tell me what is difference between standard package and premium package


----------



## mikeon (Nov 3, 2006)

*USB or LAN ???*

Can anyone tell me which mode of connection is better ??

I got a Huawei SmartAX MT841 modem and it is presently connected through USB. I've heard that connecting through LAN is better. I am facing disconnections at times but it mostly happens when I'm downloading (usin utorrent) and surfing at the same time. While only downloads are runnin it doesnt disconnect ! So connecting through LAN is more stable ?? Will it not get disconnected ?

I got a realtek onboard ethernet card can I connect through that ?

Plz reply ! 

(I tried going thru all the pages but there are close to 80 pages !!! So if this has been posted before, plz refer me to the appropriate page)


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

lan/usb has nothing to do with disconnection.....you didn't mentioned how frequent?? everyone faces similar problem...which is due to line fault...i get disc once or twice a day, and if things are good then maybe none in 1-2 days!!

and ya...lan is better coz...you don't have to install any crappy drives...just plug and play, it will work on your realtek lan card.


----------



## mikeon (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

k thanx 4 da reply but how do I go about connecting thru LAN ?
I mean is it a direct connect and that's it ? Or do I have to configure some settings (modem or other) ?


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 3, 2006)

*Tariff for Game package one:finnaly(15 days trial)*

Tariff for Gaming Services on Broadband by M/s. India Games



> BSNL has decided to introduce Gaming Service in association with M/s. India Games (I.G.) to BSNL Broadband customers.  The Gaming Service will be available undeer the following two packages:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*www.bsnl.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=337


cheers there is a 15 days *free* trial period.
enjoy...


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mikeon said:
			
		

> k thanx 4 da reply but how do I go about connecting thru LAN ?
> I mean is it a direct connect and that's it ? Or do I have to configure some settings (modem or other) ?



obviously you have to config lan card ip/dns...
__________
hi guyz..

anyone knows how to change ip address without switching on/off the modem...


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@mikeon, i had asked a AIRTEL BB Service Person about which is better- LAN/USB, he said LAN connection is better & FASTER than USB.

just buy the appropriate LAN cable & connect it .

wait for more reply on this configuring. (i dont know much about it )

& @jack// ani, NO OFFENCE, but can you put the Avatar which u used before, the present one looks kinda 
__________
YeeeeHAAAW *FINALLY*, my PLAN 900UL got activated.          i'm soooooooooooooooo happpy.

thank you @tinku dhar, Jack//ani,


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @mikeon, i had asked a AIRTEL BB Service Person about which is better- LAN/USB, he said LAN connection is better & FASTER than USB.
> 
> just buy the appropriate LAN cable & connect it .
> 
> ...



Ya, Jack //ani: plz change your avatar.
@s18000rpm: congratulations on getting the unlimited connection.


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

guys...why are you making fuss of it....its just Alizee dancing...no nudity or vulgarity. check out this full size version of the same avatar....n tell if something is wrong...*www.mindgamez.com/me/alizee/alizee_dance.gif


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Tariff for Game package one:finnaly(15 days trial)*

What's the difference btw the std and the premuim plans?


----------



## Chirag (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Tariff for Game package one:finnaly(15 days trial)*

How to activate this package?????


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey man, jack, its no problem dude, the dance is just kinda  thats all. 

check this BSNL portal screenshot.
*img134.imageshack.us/img134/3245/bsnltz4.th.jpg

under the "Total Volume (GB)" it shows 313MB , & under "Sum Traffic (GB)" it shows .270GB (270mb).

what the heck is going on!    ---- which Total Reading should i take. its really confusing, now i'm in doubt whether 900UL has activated or not.

P.S. i tried calling the BSNL #1500, but couldnt get connected with a Operator.


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> hey man, jack, its no problem dude, the dance is just kinda  thats all.
> 
> check this BSNL portal screenshot.
> *img134.imageshack.us/img134/3245/bsnltz4.th.jpg
> ...



why are you suppose to worry....you have ul acc....have fun.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Tariff for Game package one:finnaly(15 days trial)*

ya ,we r already disscussing this piece of news on thread for "bsnl querries"


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Tariff for Game package one:finnaly(15 days trial)*

Im already using this getting 200KB/s using Netdump trick


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Tariff for Game package one:finnaly(15 days trial)*



			
				hmmmmmmmmmmmmm said:
			
		

> Im already using this getting 200KB/s using Netdump trick



what is that trick....


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Tariff for Game package one:finnaly(15 days trial)*

Thanks for pointing that out, Sir! 

_Threads Merged_


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Tariff for Game package one:finnaly(15 days trial)*



			
				hmmmmmmmmmmmmm said:
			
		

> Im already using this getting 200KB/s using Netdump trick


Can yoube More Explicit ?


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

wat is the Trick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and s18000rpm buddy don't worry if BSNL have called and said u tht the PLAN is changed etc etc than don't u worry


----------



## whiz_kid1980 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi,

I have a BSNL dataone broadone connection and had got a laptop. The BSNL guy who came to install was useless..... I had somehow figured it out myself and set it up.
A year later, I've bought another laptop..... am trying to set up this one but.. gosh.... I've forgotten the Key/password for the wireless modem.... I think the default is abcd...... something like that.. its a hexadecimal one.....

Further the 192.168.1.1 wesbite..... the 'admin' username and 'admin' password is also not working.. I must have changed the password but I've tried all my regular passwords but cannot get in..... anyidea, how to acess the 192.168.1.1 site ? This god damn site does not even have a 'Forgotten password' link..........

Please help....

Rgds,
WK


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				whiz_kid1980 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I have a BSNL dataone broadone connection and had got a laptop. The BSNL guy who came to install was useless..... I had somehow figured it out myself and set it up.
> A year later, I've bought another laptop..... am trying to set up this one but.. gosh.... I've forgotten the Key/password for the wireless modem.... I think the default is abcd...... something like that.. its a hexadecimal one.....
> ...



you are at dead end...just reset you modem, thats all you can do. there is switch are the rear end to do so.


----------



## kadal27 (Nov 5, 2006)

*System frequently reboots*

Pentium D 2.66 Intel mother board, 256 DDR Loghitech keyboard and mouse
UT-300R ADSL Modem
I got my data one connection activated yesterday.  Since then my system gets rebooted frequently.  I am unable to find the reason.  (The modem was configured and connected to my system some 3 or 4 days earlier.  No problem was found then.  Only the activation of connection was done yesterday.) Can anybody help me?


----------



## jack// ani (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

its very difficult to say...what went wrong, with the info given!! possibility are....virus, irq/hardware conflict... 

best way to figure this out is to remove the you modem completely...and see if your pc is having similar problem.

good luck


----------



## sixthsense2k6 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Not able 2 chek usage  !! ??*

* for the last 3 days i am not able 2 chek my DATAONE usage as my INTERNET EXPLORER says "page cannot be displayed"*
*there is no change in explorer setting from my part......*
*i even tried the LINK given in the POSTS in this forum with OPERA...still there is no solution..opera says 2 ENABLE COOKIES....but i cheked by doing tat 2....still there is no solution...........*


*plsssssssssssssss help  immediately !!*


----------



## kadal27 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: System frequently reboots*



			
				kadal27 said:
			
		

> Pentium D 2.66 Intel mother board, 256 DDR Loghitech keyboard and mouse
> UT-300R ADSL Modem
> I got my data one connection activated yesterday.  Since then my system gets rebooted frequently.  I am unable to find the reason.  (The modem was configured and connected to my system some 3 or 4 days earlier.  No problem was found then.  Only the activation of connection was done yesterday.) Can anybody help me?



Is there any way to find log in XP?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Not able 2 chek usage  !! ??*



			
				sixthsense2k6 said:
			
		

> * for the last 3 days i am not able 2 chek my DATAONE usage as my INTERNET EXPLORER says "page cannot be displayed"*
> *there is no change in explorer setting from my part......*
> *i even tried the LINK given in the POSTS in this forum with OPERA...still there is no solution..opera says 2 ENABLE COOKIES....but i cheked by doing tat 2....still there is no solution...........*
> 
> ...



Click either DataOne.in OR *10.240.48.195/ .

if you go to the Data-1 website, just click "Check Your Account Usage", if you've clicked the second link, then you'll directly go the Login Page.

if want to Log In Thru "Opera", open the data-1 website in Opera, ==>> Right Click ->Edit Site Preferences-> Click "Network Tab"-> select "Identify As Internet Explorer" from the Drop down menu.


----------



## puneet02002 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

problem with bsnl broadband connection 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hi i have a bsnl broadband connection after 10 minutes it is hanged the internet dial up blinking if i clik on that icon . i have to restart the system again and same repeated agian and again. i am not understanding whats the problem. guide me guyz.

Thanks & Regards

Puneet garg
puneet02002@yahoo.co.in


----------



## blademast3r (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

For all those guys who wanna download from 2-8 am without wakin up read my tutorial here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40431


----------



## miehierjoshi (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

OH MAN BSNL IS SUCKING A LOT FOR LAST SEVEN DAYS. WHEN I TRY TO DOWNLOAD ANY RAPIDSHARE MATERIAL, DOWNLOADING SPEED COMES DOWN TO 3 TO 4 KB/S. I AM IN THE 900/UL PLAN. FROM ALL THE OTHER SITES I VERY EASILY CAN DOWNLOAD WITH NORAL SPEED OF AROUND 30 KB/S. ANYBODY HAVING SOLUTION. 
MY MAIL ID IS 
miehierjoshi@yahoo.co.in


----------



## kadal27 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Dataone in FC4*

How to configure Dataone in FC4 ?


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				miehierjoshi said:
			
		

> OH MAN BSNL IS SUCKING A LOT FOR LAST SEVEN DAYS. WHEN I TRY TO DOWNLOAD ANY RAPIDSHARE MATERIAL, DOWNLOADING SPEED COMES DOWN TO 3 TO 4 KB/S. I AM IN THE 900/UL PLAN. FROM ALL THE OTHER SITES I VERY EASILY CAN DOWNLOAD WITH NORAL SPEED OF AROUND 30 KB/S. ANYBODY HAVING SOLUTION.
> MY MAIL ID IS
> miehierjoshi@yahoo.co.in


 .

buddy .... ,

u need to Choose the speed u want the file to be download select the more speed one 

i mean like 7000 of 10000
               8000 of 10000

Click the radio button of this 8000 one and now i think u can see the difference also try to use Firefox 2.0 to download as fast as possible its the best i believe


----------



## squid (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> .
> 
> buddy .... ,
> 
> ...



Hi
  Here 10000 is the maximum bandwidth available with that particular server and 7000 or 8000 denotes actual transfer rate. so u should choose the server with low active transfer rate i.e in this case 7000 of 10000


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				squid said:
			
		

> Hi
> Here 10000 is the maximum bandwidth available with that particular server and 7000 or 8000 denotes actual transfer rate. so u should choose the server with low active transfer rate i.e in this case 7000 of 10000



wat do u mean !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Dataone in FC4*



			
				kadal27 said:
			
		

> How to configure Dataone in FC4 ?


go to open source section & there is a sticly thread on it(i purposly didn't gave the excact link)


----------



## karthik316_2003 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@ ricky

Reset your modem, there is buttun do to that in back , hold it for few seconds while modem is on.
Also remove any firewall or internt security software, then set your modem to connect on its own and use it as router.
See it things works then !!

thanks for your reply vicky....but got a few doubts....

i use the McAfee perosnal firewall & i dont want to disable it.... thats essential for online security i guess.....

"set your modem to connect on its own and use it as router."

of course my modem connects to the net automattically but i dont understand wat u mean by "use it as a router"..... im not at all familiar abt the things that are to be done by logging into the modem's setting page or whatevr u call it.... can u give me a step by step procedure..... ///pls/
__________
@ rollercoaster

for ur NAT problems, disable NAT and inbuilt firewall(or config correctly) in ur router config tool. thatz as easy as it gets.

i dont get wat u mean by "disable NAT and inbuilt firewall(or config correctly) in ur router config tool" cud u pls expalin me....
 thnks..!


----------



## smartguysforever (Nov 15, 2006)

*Get more SPEED and use MORE pc*

hi to all
   i am using home 500 plan, and downloading daily between 2-8 in night, becoz its free and i m gought 30-32 kbps speed. but now i have to know something. one of friend is join BSNL dataone network, he buy a D-LINK DSL modem from a shop. when he tried to connect that, he fails. he called a person frm bsnl. u know that person gives some settings on ip : 192.168.1.1 and after that modem is working but the main thing is he gought 60 kbps speed. so i want to know that settings. if any one here know that plz mail me. and i want to know that how can i use my 5 pc with same speed of net connection with BSNL dataone. plzzzzzzzzzz help me, and mail me. i am verythankfull to you. plzzz

Regards
Manish Sharma


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Get more SPEED and use MORE pc*



			
				smartguysforever said:
			
		

> hi to all
> i am using home 500 plan, and downloading daily between 2-8 in night, becoz its free and i m gought 30-32 kbps speed. but now i have to know something. one of friend is join BSNL dataone network, he buy a D-LINK DSL modem from a shop. when he tried to connect that, he fails. he called a person frm bsnl. u know that person gives some settings on ip : 192.168.1.1 and after that modem is working but the main thing is he gought 60 kbps speed. so i want to know that settings. if any one here know that plz mail me. and i want to know that how can i use my 5 pc with same speed of net connection with BSNL dataone. plzzzzzzzzzz help me, and mail me. i am verythankfull to you. plzzz
> 
> Regards
> Manish Sharma



Your friend must have got a 512kbps connection. Tell him to test his speed at www.speedtest.net, www.testmy.net or at least www.calcuttatelephones.com. Then post the results here.

As far as I know, there is no hack for the modem to get 60kbps download speeds when you got only a 256kbps connection.


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

well he is usin  kbps or downloadin frm some weblink were they gives  kbps 

as me myself downloaded 100kbps and more frm 1 site


----------



## guruliving (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Is BSNL DataOne Modem a Time Bomb for other Brand Modems?

Hi Everyone,

Have you finally purchased the BSNL provided modem after long try of using the modem you purchased from your nearby shop or from other private suppliers?

Here I am also one of the victim but with great escape from buying BSNL modem.

I tell the story …

I am a computer reseller trying to sell a Branded modem to my regular customers. I installed 10 to 12 modems to my customer place. Here the problem arise. When my customers try to open websites like yahoo or rediff. The first page will open quickly. And after giving their username and password the browser shows “Page can’t display error message” and also some times page opens normally some other times it won’t.

I try to contact BSNL customer support. I went to BSNL office and inform them about the problem. Every time they try to teach me ABCD and their spoon feeding lessons. Finally they recommend me to buy their BSNL’s DataOne branded modem. I ask them to demonstrate their modem. 

Finally they provide me a modem that was working great without “Page can’t display error message”. At the same time I removed their modem and try to browse using my modem. Using my modem I often get “Page can’t display error message”. How could this can be happed and my modem is also a class 1 and certified modem?

I contact my modem supplier and my supplier said confidently this is a good modem. Finally I contact my modem supplier technical support and they help me to pinpoint the problem. Regarding this problem I contact BSNL officials more than one week. But my supplier solve my problem within 30 Minutes.

Here is my point is privatization is good and must in Public sector. BSNL customer service is very very poor and no one pickup the phone after 5:30 PM. Very very lazy people just only come to office to pass their day.

This is the full story. The DNS server address provided by BSNL 61.1.96.69 and 61.1.96.71 is pre planned with master mindedly working only with BSNL Dataone modem only. This is a Time Bomb to other private modem brand and private modem supplier.

Why they pre planned and indirectly force customer to buy BSNL Modem only? This is the idea of Our Indian Minister getting good commission from the regular supplier and give them regular order of modem without loosing his\her regular bribe commission.

How did I over come from the problem? The Answer is I stopped using BSNL’s DNS Server and I am using public DNS server IP as my default DNL server. The problem is over and no “Page can’t be display error message” and now I can browse without error messages. So wisely change your DNS server and escape from BNSL Time Bomb.


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				guruliving said:
			
		

> Is BSNL DataOne Modem a Time Bomb for other Brand Modems?
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ...



tht was kool to hear as usual like other members i tooo hate BSNL and there customer service .......

and mate can u tell me wats the use of this other Modem than BSNL !!!!!!!!!!!
is there change in the Speed etc etc !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> tht was kool to hear as usual like other members i tooo hate BSNL and there customer service .......
> 
> and mate can u tell me wats the use of this other Modem than BSNL !!!!!!!!!!!
> is there change in the Speed etc etc !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Also count me in the BSNL dataone hate club due to their incompetence, poor customer service and what not...


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hahahaha 

digitized u r most welcome lolz


----------



## mani86 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

connection problem

hi
i am using bsnl plan ul 900.every time i try to connect it says 
"ACCESS DENIED:USERNAME OR PASSWORD ARE INVALID ON THE DOMAIN"
but i checked it the username and password is correct.it works on the website can someone help plzzzzz


----------



## praka123 (Nov 23, 2006)

*firefox cant get dataone usage!*

today when i tried with firefox *10.240.16.195 is not accessible showing IE error.any workarounds ?am on Linux Debian and now using perl (dobs.sourceforge.net)script to find out the usage  
so any address to logon with firefox(no opera pls!)
earlier i can logon as *10.240.144.195/nonie_webLogin.jsp
Help!


----------



## linuxman (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*Which is the best Broadband service available in Bangalore?
Is it Airtel or BSNL?

Thanks*


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

If you're willing to spend 900 bucks to get the *Unlimited Download* scheme, then BSNL is the answer.

no downtime or something like that. i've been using BSNL BB for well over a year without any problem.


----------



## panchamk (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Is BSNL DataOne available in Mumbai? If so, are there any Mumbai users who can vouch for it/not recommend it?

I'm asking because Mumbai is not listed on BSNL's website.

(It sucks that Delhi folks have unlimited plans from MTNL and Mumbai folks don't.)


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

well i wanted to know how good is the speed and stuffs.. airtel is not available in my area..  am not sure about dataone.. in chennai


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

guys ......,

now i need help can anyone tell me wat wrong with my net when i try to connet its sayin ERROR769: unable to reach dunno wats wrong plz help me to find out 

is it because i have not paid the bills etc etc !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

coz i don't remember particularly wats the matter


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

It sometimes happens, i couldnt connect to net for 2-4 hours, maybe BSNL problm.
Just check whether  everything is OK in the Modem page.(one in which we type 192.168... & login using "admin" & "admin" as usr & passwrd.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Anyone knows the dataone account  login weblink for firefox users?As I use GNU/Linux i dont have Internet Exploder installed.earlier i can login in firefox via *10.240.144.195/nonie_webLogin.jsp
So now dataone portal is directing to *10.240.16.195/ where i cannot login via firefox.so guys help?


----------



## VD17 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey guys.. i'm in varanasi and i just cant open megaupload.. did bsnl block it for some reason? its been like these since almost a fortnight now...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

guys i am from tamil nadu and from a place called mecheri in salem dt....

we had got a notice that dataone is gona come and asked to register for connection...i made registration...but atlast they told that since there wasnt enough minimum connection, they wont give connection....

wht can i do...i am running the latest system...but using a dialup...its horrible....
i think bsnl is not a private company who need profit...its gov run and i think broadband is the thing of the future.... and i think many will buy the broadband in comming soon....

why cant they just realise...no one is going to sit with dialup for the next 6 months ...many will realise and change...
good morning


----------



## bsnldomain (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mani86 said:
			
		

> connection problem
> 
> hi
> i am using bsnl plan ul 900.every time i try to connect it says
> ...


 
I am sure that you dont use your Username and Password.Because the plan ul 900 is secured by the telephone number of that person.And you say that " but i checked it the username and password is correct.it works on the website " it because when you log in by your ID and Password then you can checked the other uses record in BSNL PORTAL.


----------



## sejal (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

"hey guys.. i'm in varanasi and i just cant open megaupload.. did bsnl block it for some reason? its been like these since almost a fortnight now...
__________________
Vinayak"


same problem.


----------



## thinkingdigit (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

guys...i got problem .....I FORGOT MA DATAONE PASSWORD>>>OH MAN.... 
......i am so very gone.......newayz is there any way to recover it anyhow....???????


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				sejal said:
			
		

> "hey guys.. i'm in varanasi and i just cant open megaupload.. did bsnl block it for some reason? its been like these since almost a fortnight now...
> __________________
> Vinayak"
> 
> ...



buddy ...,

i think u need to download the toolbar and than after tht u need to install and remember to only use frm ur IE not like firefox etc etc ok 
__________


			
				thinkingdigit said:
			
		

> guys...i got problem .....I FORGOT MA DATAONE PASSWORD>>>OH MAN....
> ......i am so very gone.......newayz is there any way to recover it anyhow....???????



welll go to BSNL and inform this they will make a new


----------



## neodaone (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi
M on a 256k bsnl line..not unlimited,though hopin to change to it. Anyways, fa the past 2-3 days, ive been facing tremendous lag in a certain game i play online. Server is in india only. Airtel faces no lag

Also, *www.speedtest.net/
I tested ma upload/dl speeds. The server in pak gave me a dl speed of 77kbps n upload of 40 sumthn. While singapore gave me 90kbps, n 50 resp.
However, the srver in LA,usa, gave me a whopping 270 kbps dl speed n 150 ul.

Also, a frnd of mine in chennai, has same bsnl 256k conn, n usually gets 120kbps as dl speed in DAP. He said he tweaked some stuff in dap, so that each dl gets him 30kbps resulting in 120kbps total dl speed. Is it possible?

How is my speed more with distant servers? This is totally opposite to wat ive xperienced practically

Thank You


----------



## nileshgr (Dec 5, 2006)

*Don't have BSNL Landline. How to apply for broadband?*

I don't have a BSNL Landline. But i want broadband. how to apply for it? If it needs a landline, then tell me how to apply for DataOne?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Don't have BSNL Landline. How to apply for broadband?*



			
				nilesh.3892 said:
			
		

> I don't have a BSNL Landline. But i want broadband. how to apply for it? If it needs a landline, then tell me how to apply for DataOne?



For dataone broadband, you will need a landline. However, if you apply with Airtel, then I do not think a landline phone will be required.  For BSNL just meet the commercial officer/AOTR of your local exchange and submit the application form for new connection and the broadband alongwith xerox copy of last telephone bill.


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				thinkingdigit said:
			
		

> guys...i got problem .....I FORGOT MA DATAONE PASSWORD>>>OH MAN....
> ......i am so very gone.......newayz is there any way to recover it anyhow....???????



I guess this should help you *ubercoder.blogspot.com/2006/11/recovering-adsl-passwords.html


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Don't have BSNL Landline. How to apply for broadband?*



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> For dataone broadband, you will need a landline. However, if you apply with Airtel, then I do not think a landline phone will be required.



i'm not too sure about that, my cousin applied for Airtel BB & he was given a Airtel Telephone. (just like BSNL)

but the good thing is, No Telephone Rentals, only a Rs.25/- per month is charged as a rent (for CLIP charges).


----------



## thinkingdigit (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey members......i finnaly got ul plan  ......also cud you guys please suggest me a good P2P sharing software......please suggest such a one wid which i wont have any difficulty finding episodes and movies(both english and hindi).Currently i am using limewire though i am not very happy about its performance....


----------



## neodaone (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Use torrents...nuff said..great for ul conns like mine  n now urs 
__________
btw, the joke is ulta...

She offered me her honour
I honoured her offer
Then all night i was on her and off her....

thts it i think...


----------



## keep_it_rl (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Dude Am Usin 900ul
Lemme Xplain u the Prblms In Detail
Its like evrything is going smoothly but suddenly the web pages stop loading.
But i can see the lan icon on the taskbar showing tht am still connected to the net.But practically its disconnected coz pages rnt loading anymore.
Now i try to disconnect the net by right clicking on the lan icon but it doesnt disconnect.Now i try double clickng the broadband dialer,but nothing heppens i retry double clicking it but still no result..
Now with no other way left i restart my modem and computer and then try to connect thn only i can connect....
But somtimes i evn have to restrt my computer several times...
is it due to my modem ,pc or isp


----------



## Chirag (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
R u having direct line from the pole in ur room?? Coz I m having the same prob and I don't have direct line.


----------



## thinkingdigit (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				neodaone said:
			
		

> Use torrents...nuff said..great for ul conns like mine  n now urs
> __________
> btw, the joke is ulta...
> 
> ...



dude neo..i do use torrents using *bitcomet * but the problem is i recieve low speeds (20kB/s-26kB/s) because of which i can complete 20% of a movie file in about 3 hours..!!!! 

Also could you tell me the complete configuration of bitcomet so that i can experience higher speeds and also is the thing if i get a higher no of seeders then the download is faster???

An as far as the poem goes...i guess the one which you wrote *WAS*  da one


----------



## Ricky (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				guruliving said:
			
		

> Is BSNL DataOne Modem a Time Bomb for other Brand Modems?
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ...




Guruliving::
I too faced DNS problem but not exactly of your type and even I opened a thread for same:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39754

But, Ya I agree that BSNL employee takes salary for just giving attendence !
__________


			
				mani86 said:
			
		

> connection problem
> 
> hi
> i am using bsnl plan ul 900.every time i try to connect it says
> ...




You surely are doing typing mistakes. BTW, on bsnl you can connect using any dataone password on any phone no. untill its on same exchange (not checked with other exchange yet)
__________


			
				neodaone said:
			
		

> Hi
> M on a 256k bsnl line..not unlimited,though hopin to change to it. Anyways, fa the past 2-3 days, ive been facing tremendous lag in a certain game i play online. Server is in india only. Airtel faces no lag
> 
> Also, *www.speedtest.net/
> ...


Many times the server ie. one being used for testing is also cause of problem. So you should test more than one. Anyways, I am yet to see 150 kbps upload speed in dataone 256 kbps connection, what I mostly get is arournd 80 kbps upload.

Also, about yoru friend getting 120 kBps.. make sure he is saying kilobytes.. 
And if its kilobytes then I want to meet him to know the trick .
__________


			
				keep_it_rl said:
			
		

> Dude Am Usin 900ul
> Lemme Xplain u the Prblms In Detail
> Its like evrything is going smoothly but suddenly the web pages stop loading.
> But i can see the lan icon on the taskbar showing tht am still connected to the net.But practically its disconnected coz pages rnt loading anymore.
> ...



Its problem if ISP .. specifically of line. It happens when the LINK stability reduces but not that much so that link get broken. ie. something between stable and unstable link.

Solution is wait untill link gets stable...
other work around is to set your modem to connect on its own, that way you wont have to deal with hanging computer etc.
You can then easily reconnect / disconnect using Modem's web interface.


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey RICKY .... ,

but how can u get 80 kbps of uploadin when i upload anything in sendspace etc etc site than it uploads in 4 to 5kbps


----------



## Ricky (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

you can check your upload speed on any bandwidth testing site.
I was uploading a file on megashare and it says average of 70 kbps upload speed. 
May be you are seeing 4-5 kBps

But also upload speed is dependable on other applications runing and using upload slot as well as the available bandwidth space on the server where you are uploading stuff.

Lastly, I use DUmeter to constantly monitor my internet's performance and by far its simple and so much useful.


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## keep_it_rl (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey ricky
and i wasnt having this prblm in the first one month 
how can i configure my modem to connect itsel

rite 
yesterday i tried this , vn the something occured i dint resboot the modem i rebooted the computer thn i got connected
so i reinstalled xp ,after reinstalling xp the modem worked fine for bout 17 hours...thn the same bullshit occured
I am vry confused wht is it actully i dnt even understand if this the way modem hangs or nt


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				keep_it_rl said:
			
		

> hey ricky
> and i wasnt having this prblm in the first one month
> how can i configure my modem to connect itsel
> 
> ...



Why are you not using the PPPoE software dialer for broadband?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am continuously getting error 691 (invalid username/password) since last saturday. Any suggestions as to how to get this sorted out? No one is picking up the phone at 18004241600.

Maybe due to non-payment of landline bills (the billing problem is still existing), they have disconnected the broadband connection???!!! I have no idea. But the outgoing and incoming calls got disconnected since last september (4 months back). The broadband problem as now, should then have started in september only. But I have been using it without any connection problems. What could be the problem?

Thank you.


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> I am continuously getting error 691 (invalid username/password) since last saturday. Any suggestions as to how to get this sorted out? No one is picking up the phone at 18004241600.
> 
> Maybe due to non-payment of landline bills (the billing problem is still existing), they have disconnected the broadband connection???!!! I have no idea. But the outgoing and incoming calls got disconnected since last september (4 months back). The broadband problem as now, should then have started in september only. But I have been using it without any connection problems. What could be the problem?
> 
> Thank you.



dude contact to bsnl officers u will get the reason


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> I am continuously getting error 691 (invalid username/password) since last saturday. Any suggestions as to how to get this sorted out? No one is picking up the phone at 18004241600.
> 
> Maybe due to non-payment of landline bills (the billing problem is still existing), they have disconnected the broadband connection???!!! I have no idea. But the outgoing and incoming calls got disconnected since last september (4 months back). The broadband problem as now, should then have started in september only. But I have been using it without any connection problems. What could be the problem?
> 
> Thank you.


just go to the dataone site(*10.240.144.195) from another dataone connection as the site is only available to dataone users.enter your userid & paswword in the fields, if the have stopped your connection which is most likely u will see a *huge account suspended page*


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey guys, please tell how to get my email id at dataone?? i m having 500 home plan.


----------



## morpheusv6 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Does any one have the details about the exact pricing plans of BSNl for its 2 Mbps connection?
Will the Home 900 UL plan be upgraded from 256 kbps to 2 Mbps?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^yes, now what about my query??


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> hey guys, please tell how to get my email id at dataone?? i m having 500 home plan.



dude .... ,

same prob when i asked the office staffs they said wats the use of this email id 
as we get better features in yahoo, gmail etc etc 

and tht is true sooo mate don't bout the bsnl email lolz its not need also 
__________


			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> ^^yes, now what about my query??



YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wat im hearin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im usin 500 PLAN of 256kbps will i also get 2mbps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and also the price will be the same !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I dont need it but it will be good to have phenom@dataone.in , when everybody else have those yahoo and gmail , its different.


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

kool lolz 

but will we 500 user get the 2mbps !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and how its possible where u got this news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

its there in one of threads on this forum with link  to official news.


----------



## jatinkompelli (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi guys,
 I have taken bsnl nrosdband in oct.
I have asked them for home 500 plan,but they had given me start up plan of 250.
When i complained them about it then they said now it will remain for 3 months,
also i had given them letter to change it to home 500.

Now when the bill came in that they have charged as per home 500 when i checked my plan in their office it was home 500 , but when i checked it through  the site provided by them there ii is not showing home 500 there it is still 250 plan.

Why is that so, Plz help me, is there any way i can confirm which plan i am using.


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> its there in one of threads on this forum with link  to official news.



kool can i get tht thread link plz


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Happy Happy news for all all everyone using Bsnl Dataone connection.256kb/s converted to 2 mb/s and more with increase in download limit


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Happy Happy news for all all everyone using Bsnl Dataone connection.256kb/s converted to 2 mb/s and more with increase in download limit



were u got this news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rajaryan_13 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



> *BSNL to offer broadband connectivity at 2 mbps*
> 
> BSNL will offer high speed of broadband connectivity up to two mbps (megabits per second) to its subscribers who have till now been getting the connection at 256 kbps (kilo bits per second).
> 
> ...



Source: *www.hindu.com/2006/12/15/stories/2006121504941900.htm


----------



## blackpearl (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

There has been no official announcement till now. Is there anyway to know whats the bandwidth limit of the plan by logging into the dataone account? How will we know when the new plan has started to take effect?


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

check discussion on this topic here
BSNL to offer broadband connectivity at 2 mbps
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43803


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am disgusted with BSNL's pathetic attitude and poor customer service. So I am not interested in BSNL's 1Mbps/2Mbps plans.


----------



## 24online (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

why "upto 2mbps" ?? just write 2 mbps... something fishy...

*www.chennai.bsnl.co.in/News/BBSTariff010107.gif


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

now home 500 is the best plan even better than Home 900 UL plan with speeds @256-2mbps and d/l limit of 2.5gb


----------



## harikatt (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

yes, lets hope the coming months will be very good for new year with great improviing broadbands in all sections..


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> now home 500 is the best plan even better than Home 900 UL plan with speeds @256-2mbps and d/l limit of 2.5gb



well .. ,

i too got this 500 Rs but  i  use 900 Plan mostly of my friends is there no upgradation for this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 900 PLAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

there should be some increase in speeds  in 900 UL plans also or BSNL may give us UL plan owners 1 or 2 Mbps with datacaps of around 100 GB .


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Regarding the billing fiasco, now local AOTR is telling me that there is no free usage in 500 plan and their records do not show free usage against my username.. BSNL's employees are lead jokers from the OLYMPIC CIRCUS. This is inspite of the fact that I have submitted all usage records.


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Regarding the billing fiasco, now local AOTR is telling me that there is no free usage in 500 plan and their records do not show free usage against my username.. BSNL's employees are lead jokers from the OLYMPIC CIRCUS. This is inspite of the fact that I have submitted all usage records.



yaaaaaaaaaaa ... ,

here toooo when i ask they says there is no such offers lolz


----------



## morpheusv6 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Any latest news on the BSNL 2 Mbps offering?


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				morpheusv6 said:
			
		

> Any latest news on the BSNL 2 Mbps offering?



yaaaaaaaaaa this info has been posted in BSnl site


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				morpheusv6 said:
			
		

> Any latest news on the BSNL 2 Mbps offering?


see this *www.bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=352


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hey guys i just want to sort a confusion you all have regarding broadband that the isps are not providing the right bandwidth when u take a connection of say 256 kbps you don't get so and complain about getting 30 kbps or so.But actually the isps provide 256 kilobits per second which means 256/8=32 kilobytes per second it's actually the wrong method of displaying the bandwidth in downloading software including IE get it


----------



## kuni5_hem (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys..tell me one thing..
my frend was earlier using BSNL Broadband connection..
but nw he is not using that..
he had bought the modem frm BSNL..
and so his modem is free now..
so i want to ask that..whether i can use that modem to get a new connection or not..??
Is BSNL providing that service...??


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

if you're going to get *BSNL* BB connection, then you can use that modem. (BSNL does not force you to buy/rent their modem)


> Is BSNL providing that service...??


which service???


----------



## aditya_dahunk (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

ok a revelation just now i noticed that bsnl has upgraded their systems slightly coz everyone is noticing slow dl speed but i just noticed my upload speed skyrocketing from 6kb max earlier to now gettin abt 30 kbps(kilobytes)
2mbps is coming i suppose(bite bsnl`s ass airtel)


----------



## baccilus (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Good news guys. I think the 2MBps service has started. I am consistently getting download speed between 150 and 300 Kbps(thats kilobytes). Has it started everywhere? this is so coooooooooool........


----------



## yrana2002 (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Well, yes the PLan to 2mbps has started to show its effect, but not to the extreme.

My download speeds are still stuck upto 40-50, and i tested my bandwidth and results were 424Kbps or 53KB/s.
Has anyone experienced the full advantages of 2mbps connection yet?


----------



## Akhil Jain (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

if it is 2 mbps then i shud get 256kilobytes /sec... atleast 190 kilobytes /sec constant speed , but now i am getting only 70-80 kbps constant ..
with sometimes speed goes to 140 for 2 minutes...
so i think i am geeting less then 1 mbps


----------



## aditya_dahunk (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

ohhhh yeahhh 2mbps is here although my max i achieved was 150kbps(kilobytes)
i think its testing and from 1st we will get max coz rapidshare iam not getting speeds


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i think testin is goin around there >>>>>>>>>>



			
				baccilus said:
			
		

> Good news guys. I think the 2MBps service has started. I am consistently getting download speed between 150 and 300 Kbps(thats kilobytes). Has it started everywhere? this is so coooooooooool........



Baccilus were u frm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im not gettin it  i mean in my place its not yet updated


----------



## kuni5_hem (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

tanx..s18000rpm..
i meant..
that only i.e. wil they b allowin me to use that modem..??
but nw i got that answer..
tanx mate..


----------



## BilluMastan (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

In guwahati the bsnl offers bb to users having no single window customer service centre. at panbazar bb office offers no solution to the customer except misguidance and running aimless to solve billing problem of broadband and so many. hopeless condition prevails here and i feel helpless when nothing could be done to change my plan from h250 to h500 after several time applying in written to the panbzr office. now new plans are coming from 1st jan'2007 but bb office does not know it when visited they took one copy from me which i downloaded from the bsnl rss feed. now i am in a problem to get my plan changed fm h500 to h1000. help me.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi guys...

from the last few days my download speeds have dropped low 

but here is the thing.. when  i use a download manager then the speeds are ok but by normal download the speeds are like 8kbps (i have UL900 256kbps Plan)

It is really odd... seems like individual speeds are blocked to 8kbps but whne i use a download manager or download torrents then the speeds are around 30kbps..

I have tries resetting the modem....changing LAN wire....Different PCs..different browsers...

the $*%**( dudes at BSNL dont know anything...
any tips?


----------



## Chirag (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
Same thing is happening with me. I m also on UL900. What the hell did they do????


----------



## mAYHEM (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Facing the same problem on UL 900+.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

DAMN!!! seems to be some kind of insane method to hinder high usage...

it is so bad i cant even listen to my fav audio streams neither on WMP or winamp.   (which are just 96kbps - 128kbps)

i did better then this on my previous reliance connection....


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I'm having a similar problem, but there's some twist in my story.
So far, as i mentioned before, i tested my connection to show 424kbps [I live in Gujarat].
Now, one thing i've noticed is that whenever i download from firefox manager or from DAP, my speeds do go upto 50KB/s, but with the torrents, its well below 15KB/s.
The torrents have about 30 seeds, few leechers. Moreover, i used to get consistent 30KB/s for my 256kbps earlier, and i havent changed anything. 
Does anyone know the solution to my problem?


----------



## santu_29 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

this sux.. hopefully not 4 long.. i have the UL 900 plan and i am getting under 10kbps... grrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## Vivek788 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have H250,the bandwidth cecker shows 400 mb as limit even today


----------



## santu_29 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

MTNL/BSNL will not upgrade the speeds of customers with unlimited plans. 

check here> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44875


----------



## morpheusv6 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Anyone in Bangalore getting 2 Mbps at night Unlimted via home 500 plan?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mAYHEM said:
			
		

> Facing the same problem on UL 900+.


me too


----------



## mAYHEM (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> me too


 For me speeds are back to normal.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hurray.. my speeds are back to normal too...

looks like there are a few guys on the tech with bsnl who really do some stuff. too bad they are not put in public relations...

if these real people are put in contact with coustomers then it would really help us(and them with the feedback)


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

just a query...
will we be able to play online multiplayer games now, unlike earlier, where it drags and hangs every 5 seconds?


----------



## hard_rock (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

How do u people check your account usage. I used to check using Dataone usage finder..But now there is no option for 2007 in the drop down box of DUF. I even tried Shaplus Dataone Checker.. But I like DUF only. Any hack/alternative to get 2007 in drop down box..(It has only 2005 and 2006)


----------



## managana (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Use this
*www.shaplus.com/exes/misc/DataOne-Bandwidth 2.6.zip


----------



## hard_rock (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



> How do u people check your account usage. I used to check using Dataone usage finder..But now there is no option for 2007 in the drop down box of DUF.* I even tried Shaplus Dataone Checker.. But I like DUF only.* Any hack/alternative to get 2007 in drop down box..(It has only 2005 and 2006)



  Any Hacks for DUF??


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

listen guys ... ,

lolz instead of gettin 2mbps Speed here in my place 30 and 31st there was no net lolz and yaaa also when i check my friends 900 Plan after the prob solved (8:30 Pm 1st jan) it was really showin 8 to 12 kbps speed wat the heck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## managana (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> listen guys ... ,
> 
> lolz instead of gettin 2mbps Speed here in my place 30 and 31st there was no net lolz and yaaa also when i check my friends 900 Plan after the prob solved (8:30 Pm 1st jan) it was really showin 8 to 12 kbps speed wat the heck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It seems they have downgraded the speed of UL 900.
In chennai I am getting now (10.10 pm 1st Jan) 10-12 kBps d/l.
Don't know what is happening.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

My UL on the other hand [Chennai] has been fast as usual for the whole day.


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

GO here guys and lets discuss this speed matter there 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45348


----------



## Ricky (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> GO here guys and lets discuss this speed matter there
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45348



is GIVING


```
No Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator
```


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> is GIVING
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



well nope actually i made tht thread but aftreward since there was one more of same kinda soooo MOD collaborated both the thread  :-

go : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45550


----------



## mohit (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

is anybody able to log in to the dataone account administration site ?

the site is not opening for  me since ages ...how do i check my usage guys ?


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mohit said:
			
		

> is anybody able to log in to the dataone account administration site ?
> 
> the site is not opening for  me since ages ...how do i check my usage guys ?



well .. ,

dude ya its not workin  but u can check by usin an appz since im not at home may be some one provide u tht appz or search in this thread u will get it go back  be4 PAge 80 u will get it mate


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@click this link & enter ur user name... *www.sancharnet.in/dataoneredirect.htm
use Internet Explorer.

(i'm using Opera, but masked/emulating the browser as IE.)


----------



## mohit (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @click this link & enter ur user name... *www.sancharnet.in/dataoneredirect.htm
> use Internet Explorer.
> 
> (i'm using Opera, but masked/emulating the browser as IE.)



thanks dude


----------



## drsethi (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

What is the address of portal for browsers other than Internet Explorer?(i.e. Mozilla Firefox) I am on UL plan but for curiosity want to know usage.
Earlier address not working and I use Linux mostly.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

can anyone tell me whats "*Manage Parental Account*". its located on top-right corner of that page. (link- *www.sancharnet.in/dataoneredirect.htm)

i tried to login, but my current account user name/passwrd is not working.


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				drsethi said:
			
		

> What is the address of portal for browsers other than Internet Explorer?(i.e. Mozilla Firefox) I am on UL plan but for curiosity want to know usage.
> Earlier address not working and I use Linux mostly.



try this appz 

*rapidshare.com/files/11188782/DataOne-Bandwidth_2.5.exe


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me whats "*Manage Parental Account*". its located on top-right corner of that page. (link- *www.sancharnet.in/dataoneredirect.htm)
> 
> i tried to login, but my current account user name/passwrd is not working.


it is the Admin portal through which all dataone accounts are being managed
that it change of plan,creation of new account etc


hack this & dataone is yours


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^Thanks.

wow. that would be great thing. i would just want to make speed increase to the UL900 plan. 

hey hacker dudes, hack that BSNL account.


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey guys delete the words u Used there or else it will be gr8 prob in this thread Just Pm and share 

well im gonna try tooo lolz 
__________
but is tht Site loadin ?

im unable to load tht site gemme other link for tht if possible


----------



## drsethi (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> try this appz
> 
> *rapidshare.com/files/11188782/DataOne-Bandwidth_2.5.exe


And then how to open this file in Linux!!!!


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				drsethi said:
			
		

> And then how to open this file in Linux!!!!



well ,

u usin Linux ? well don't linux Support EXE format ?

if it does than go download it  and double click thts it


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				drsethi said:
			
		

> And then how to open this file in Linux!!!!


u must be joking?
download wine it will  run any windows application without any problem including games!


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				drsethi said:
			
		

> What is the address of portal for browsers other than Internet Explorer?(i.e. Mozilla Firefox) I am on UL plan but for curiosity want to know usage.
> Earlier address not working and I use Linux mostly.


follow this link
*10.240.144.195/nonie_webLogin.jsp


----------



## jack// ani (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi guys...here is a little question...

i'm going to buy wireless modem(huawei) from bsnl, the one with a wirless and ethernet port. 

can you please tell me will i be able to access the net simultaneously if i connect my laptop and desktop to this modem??


----------



## drsethi (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> follow this link
> *10.240.144.195/nonie_webLogin.jsp


 Thanks. It works.
@Desi-Tek.com, Wine was not able to open the file.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				jack// ani said:
			
		

> hi guys...here is a little question...
> 
> i'm going to buy wireless modem(huawei) from bsnl, the one with a wirless and ethernet port.
> 
> can you please tell me will i be able to access the net simultaneously if i connect my laptop and desktop to this modem??



yup! u can surf net simultaneously.........but r u sure they are goin to provide u huawei modem??? i think BSNL's contact with huawei has ended .....*BSNL employ told me*


----------



## R Balaji (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hello,

I have BSNL broadband 256.works fine.
When I login to dataone site for knowing my usage, I get "Operation Timed out" message". I am able to login using my userid / Password. It gets accepted and getting a blue screen.
I get the above error when I press "Service Records" or any other option.

Is there anything I can do to solve this problem?

Thanks
R Balaji


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				R Balaji said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I have BSNL broadband 256.works fine.
> When I login to dataone site for knowing my usage, I get "Operation Timed out" message". I am able to login using my userid / Password. It gets accepted and getting a blue screen.
> ...



dude .. ,

*rapidshare.com/files/11188782/DataOne-Bandwidth_2.5.exe

try this it will help u to get ur a/c info and usage


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*calcuttatelephones.com/dataoneinstall/mu04.html


Does this means that i can use internet on both my PC via LAn and on my laptop via wifi at the same time...


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				ajayashish said:
			
		

> *calcuttatelephones.com/dataoneinstall/mu04.html
> 
> 
> Does this means that i can use internet on both my PC via LAn and on my laptop via wifi at the same time...



hmmmmmmmmmmmmm .. ,

i think u know damn ... try contactin this Calcutta BSNL officers u will know


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm .. ,
> 
> i think u know damn ... try contactin this Calcutta BSNL officers u will know


 
if they could have helped this thread would not have come this long


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				ajayashish said:
			
		

> if they could have helped this thread would not have come this long



hahahahahahehehehe .. ,

neways i agreee see if anyone can help u out


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I still cant figure what what is the intention of this new broadband speed plans. 
Leave upcapping speeds, mine goes way below 15kBps during the day, and only goes to max. of 25KB/s in the night.
Only during Happy Hours, i get somewhere around 40KB/s.

I thought at first, maybe due to recent implementation there might be some problem. But now, its the 15th. Surely, there's something seriously wrong here. 
What do you reckon, should i ask the BSNL guys about this??


----------



## Chirag (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Anyone facing downtime??
I m on ul 900 and since last 3-4 days net stops working. It jst stops. Nothing happens and only after 2-3 hrs it starts working. Now i can say BSNL sucks big time.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

No downtime here @ b'lore.

but the speed are getting even lower, now i'm only getting *max. of 15KBps*  even when i d/l from Rapidshare/gaming sites through out the day.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

there seems to be some kind of backbone problem witn BSNL. some vital part is down so the connections are being routed in odd places.. look at this tracert-

C:\Documents and Settings\vg>tracert www.yahoo.com

Tracing route to www.yahoo-ht2.akadns.net [209.131.36.158]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    34 ms    32 ms    29 ms  59.94.128.1
  2    64 ms    68 ms    69 ms  218.248.249.97
  3     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  4    97 ms    90 ms    66 ms  218.248.255.5
  5    65 ms    69 ms    68 ms  218.248.255.6
  6   *681 ms   680 ms   655 ms  203.101.65.181*
  7   689 ms   697 ms   678 ms  61.95.180.17
  8   704 ms   660 ms   642 ms  203.101.100.226
  9  1007 ms  1008 ms  1046 ms  sl-gw39-nyc-10-2.sprintlink.net [144.223.157.149]
 10  1057 ms  1021 ms  1041 ms  sl-bb24-nyc-5-0-0.sprintlink.net [144.232.13.63]
 11  1021 ms  1022 ms  1040 ms  sl-bb27-nyc-10-0.sprintlink.net [144.232.13.174]
 12  1021 ms  1041 ms  1053 ms  Te-4-3.car1.NewYork1.Level3.net [4.68.111.157]
 13  1032 ms  1009 ms  1001 ms  ae-2-54.bbr2.NewYork1.Level3.net [4.68.97.97]
 14  1055 ms  1093 ms  1050 ms  as-0-0.bbr1.SanJose1.Level3.net [64.159.1.133]
 15  1095 ms  1086 ms  1040 ms  ae-13-53.car3.SanJose1.Level3.net [4.68.123.77]
 16   906 ms     *      891 ms  4.71.112.14
 17   908 ms   887 ms   895 ms  g-1-0-0-p171.msr2.sp1.yahoo.com [216.115.107.87]
 18   922 ms   922 ms   917 ms  te-8-1.bas-a2.sp1.yahoo.com [209.131.32.19]
 19   902 ms   902 ms   960 ms  f1.www.vip.sp1.yahoo.com [209.131.36.158]

Trace complete.

My ping times earler were <350Ms and now normal ping is ~1000ms. Horrible!!!!!
and the problem is in the routing of BSNL see HOP 6.

BTW try CNET's Bandwidth Test to chk true speeds. Mine vary from 56kbps to 230kbps (i have 256kbps Connection)


----------



## dragon (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi guys,

just wanted to know if bsnl has updated home 500 plan's download limit to 2.5 GB from the previous 1 GB??


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^yes.

see here for the changes - DataOne Updated Tarrif


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

anyone noticed the Bsnl & IndiaTimes games on Demand service launched? (the account site is not fully operational though as i see right now).... wondering if anyone tried yet!


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				yrana2002 said:
			
		

> I still cant figure what what is the intention of this new broadband speed plans.
> Leave upcapping speeds, mine goes way below 15kBps during the day, and only goes to max. of 25KB/s in the night.
> Only during Happy Hours, i get somewhere around 40KB/s.
> 
> ...



I take my word back here. 
From the 15th, i've been getting *better* speeds, during night and happy hours time, even though the day time bandwidth is disappointing. 
Yesterday, i got a torrent download speed of 120kB/s, that's about 960kbps. 
Not upto what was promised, but certainly satisfactory for the moment.  

*Savvy*


----------



## arunks (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hello plz help me

i have a 250 dataone plan..so i have 1GB free download ...

when i check my account status on dataone.in site then it displays on the right something abt "Sum Traffic(GB) Excluding Night Unlimited"

see in this photo..

*www.shareapic.net/images/000661709.jpg

or

*www.shareapic.net/content.php?id=661709&owner=desmataks

i could not understand if night unlimited download is not available in 250 then why is it written there in my status...

in the picture u can see below that of above mentioned;;
"Traffic(KB)(excluding night unlimited[For HOME 500/1000/1800/3300 plan only])"

but my total download till now is 0.522GB and they have written it same 0.522 GB in the column of "Sum Traffic(GB) Excluding Night Unlimited"

so whats the funda behind this


any 250 plan user has tried night download from 2am whether it is charged or not..

plz tell me


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				arunks said:
			
		

> but my total download till now is 0.522GB and they have written it same 0.522 GB in the column of "Sum Traffic(GB) Excluding Night Unlimited"


b'coz there's *no Night Unlimited d/l in Home 250 Plan.*

so the usage under "Sum Traffic(GB) Excluding Night Unlimited" is same as "Total Volume(GB)"

If you were on Home 500, the Night free download size is shown under "total Volume (GB)", but under "Sum Traffic(GB)..."(<- which is used for Billing),  the Night downloads are not taken into account.

take a look at this pic, i'm on UL900 plan
*img104.imageshack.us/img104/5466/untitledfh7.th.jpg


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jan 18, 2007)

*some torrent speed queries...*

hi ppl..,... just posting a few queries of mine with regards to downloading torrents...i got the home 500 plan & use MuTorrent client btw..,

1.had problems downloading torrents for almost 2 months... cud not find any proper instructions for port forwarding for my UTSTAR 300R2 router... jus *changed my connection type frm PPPOE to bridge & hopefully its all up & workin now.*
yesterday was downloading my first torrent frm torrentspy.com using MU Torrent...when i can see 35 KBPS is quite good for a 256 Kbps connection..,v get speeds like 160KB+ wen connected to the server directly..,& i have seen ppl here tellin they r gettin such speeds in torrents itself..! is it possible to get such a speed in torrents....,?wat do i have to do for dat...?!

2.whether i download 1 torrent or 2 torrent files..,my "bandwidth" remains the same right...,so wont my downloads be at 15KB each instead of single file bein downloaded at 30KB... since sum1 in this forum had said make multiple downloads to increase the bandwidth....

3.jus found some tips sayin forwarding the ports can help us boost the speed frm the current 40KB to 160KB+ .... info is here... *forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/73686 

pls let me know if this is possible in my UTSTAR300R2 router... point to be noted is that i have changed to bridge connection frm PPPOE recently..*can port forwarding be done in bridge setting...? *

cuz when i enter into my router setup, (192.168.1.1) im not able to enter the port forwarding setting..,i get the error message as *"u must enter an ip address on LAN clients page for the selected LAN group to enter this setup"*

& when i enter the LAN clients page to do so..,i got three text boxes namely 

*a. select LAN connection (default selection is LAN Group 1)
b.Enter IP address (i entered 192.168.1.7) ---->>>((((assuming my comp. ip is 192.168.1.7))))
c.Hostname (i dont know wat to enter)
d.MAC address (i dont know wat to enter)*

as i said left the last 2 fields empty & when i click the apply button..,sumthing like this appeared..

Delete IP Address Hostname MAC Type 
          192.168.1.7                    Static 

next up..,went to the port forwarding ----->custom port forwarding setting...,where i had several options again..,when i fillled in with details dat i knew..,i got a message *"error on page"..*pls help me out guys..,any help will be highly appreciated...i shall enter the fields that appeared & the values i entered...

*1. Select LAN Connection: LAN group 1 (selected by default)
2. Application (i entered MuTorrent)
3. Enable (with a tick mark) i choose both TCP & UDP)
4. Source IP address (i entered 192.168.1.1)
5. Source netmask (i dont know wat to enter)
6. Destination IP Address (i entered 192.168.1.7) ---->assumption
7. Destination Netmask (default entered value is 255.255.255.255)
8. Destination Port Start (i entered 12345)---->(assuming i have entered that port in Mutorrent)
9.Destination Port End (same value as port start...12345)
10.Destination Port Map (i dont know wat to enter)*

pls tell me where i went wrong..!!

4.in the the mu torrent client.., there r few indications like these..,can u pls tel me wat they mean..

a.seeds: x of x connected (x in swarm) ... wat does that swarm mean....

b.under the peers section where it shows all the available peers..,when i right click each of the them..,get an option "add peer"..,wats does dat mean ..?

thanks...!


----------



## GameAddict (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi Dataone users,

Anybody living in the New Bowenpally area of Hyderabad ? Want to know how's the speed of BSNL there....

GA


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@karthik316_1999 enable dhcp and use pppoe not bridge torrent will work fine!



> LAN -EthernetMAC Address00:18:02:FB:52:ADIP Address192.168.1.1Subnet Mask255.255.255.0DHCP ServerEnabledNATEnabled


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

well , r u all on a dynamip ip or is there a fixed ip in ur TCP\IP properties.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*GUYS! GUYS!
*did u noticed that dataone admin is now opening on *firefox/*other browsers also.now if i type dataone.in and try account admin it is automatically detecting the nonie_login option.alas Cool
*10.240.64.195/nonie_webLogin.jsp


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*@ desi *

thanks for your reply.. but problem is when i was in PPPoe earlier, my download in torrent did not even start...!! NAT error i guess..., & i also faced  problems with port forwarding which i guess needs to be done once in PPPoe mode for the torrents to work fine...

cud u pls look thro the last part of my post...& tell me what shud i enter in the port forwarding fields....

& cud u pls tell me in wat way PPPoe is better than bridge mode for torrent speed..

thanks once again...


----------



## utkarshsingh_91 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi i am utkarsh
i have a problem .   i have win 98 & xp sp2.
on both i had ie6. but i could only login from 98 and not from xp.
in xp the portal site gives the error sorry operation timed out. today i installed ie 7 but the problem has not gone. please help me. in 98 i can fully access my account in the portal website. but in xp none of the websites are working nor the dataone.in redirect page.


----------



## bhutbhut (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi
I am using Dataone Unlimited Plan. I want to know whether I can setup an wireless connection, using my DataOne. I am using a Compaq Laptop but it doesn't have wireless support. So I need to work with a PCMCIA card. 
So, please let me know how can I access my Data1 connection wirelesly.


----------



## digital_mech (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hey guys, i'm going to apply for the h500 plan today. If i buy type1 modem from bsnl and download within 2.5gb limit, how much will be my 1st bill? How many days they will take to install and activate my connection?  currently i'm located just outside mumbai mtnl circle(thank god! ).
And any tips for 1st time dataone users like me?


----------



## agnels (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

How fast can i get a Broadband connection from BSNL if i buy the modem from BSNL?


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

now a days we cannot assure how many days they take to activate... my friend applied on last friday and has got nothing yet and his neighbour who applied on tuesday got his net running n thursday...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

mine got in 2 weeks


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				agnels said:
			
		

> How fast can i get a Broadband connection from BSNL if i buy the modem from BSNL?


yes u can but buying modem from BSNL have to advantages 

 cheap price
 lifetime warranty:that is they will replace it when it goes kaput.also they will help u configure it.is get a modem from outside u have to confiure it yourself
__________


			
				bhutbhut said:
			
		

> Hi
> I am using Dataone Unlimited Plan. I want to know whether I can setup an wireless connection, using my DataOne. I am using a Compaq Laptop but it doesn't have wireless support. So I need to work with a PCMCIA card.
> So, please let me know how can I access my Data1 connection wirelesly.


for that u need a wireless enableb laptop & a wireless acces point(or router)
your acces point will be connected to your phone line directly. type II & IV modem from bsnl have the access point feature. u can take a modem from outside also


----------



## sigma84 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Well i when i download torrents i get speed of abt 220kb/s avg. (i have dwnload speed upto 2 mbps) but when i try to dwnload anythng through my browser like IE 7 or mozilla 2.0 the speed literally crashes....... but if i dwnload the files using a dwnload manager like DAP i again start getting speeds around 200kb/s....................this thng is really annoying if i have to dwnload files from rapidshare or megaupload and anothr thng from 8 a.m. - 10 a.m. i get maximum speed even if i use the IE 7 to dwnload.........

any idea whts the reason and if thr`s any remedy for this


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

u can access internet wirelessly on multiple computers using the TYPE 2 and 4 modem from BSNL... no need to routers or switch... i have done that at my home


----------



## mrbgupta (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@@@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## utkarshsingh_91 (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi i am utkarsh
i have a problem . i have win 98 & xp sp2.
on both i had ie6. but i could only login from 98 and not from xp.
in xp the portal site gives the error sorry operation timed out. today i installed ie 7 but the problem has not gone. please help me. in 98 i can fully access my account in the portal website. but in xp none of the websites are working nor the dataone.in redirect page.


----------



## go4saket (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hey guys, check *bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=352

There at the end of the page there's a line which says "1. The downloading limits will be either up loading or down loading which ever is reached earlier."

What does this mean. Does this mean that the 1 GB limit is either upload or download and not the sum of both...


----------



## cool_buddy (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi everyone
I have a doubt about DATAONE BILLING

I have 2 telephones (one at my shop and one at my home),as I require 
internet at both places.

I have got plan 250 home and plan 700 bsns at my home and shop respesctively.As I have crossed my home plan limit I some times use my biss plan's usernername and password from my home as its limit dosent get consumed that much

What I want to know wheather:-
1. I will be charged more for my home phone .

2. Will the usage from my bsns plan will be added to my home plans excess usage.

3. Will they give me the details on my home telephone bill for the usage of bsns plan.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

1) no
2) no
3) i didn't get u what u are trying to say, they will will u how many mb's were used by your account(home 250)


----------



## Ricky (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

No.. you wont' get charged for home plan on business phone and vice -versa.


----------



## cool_buddy (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Thanks for helping me out friends
As I heard much about BSNL that they over charge, 
I thought they will charge me twice i.e 
they will cut of the used mb from bsns plan's limit .
And also charge me for the excess usage from home plan

hey "gary4gar" actyally I was trying to ask 
will they show the details of my bsns plan usage in my home plans bill
i.e.
WILL THEY SHOW THE DETAILS LIKE

total nos of plans used from this telephone (my home): - 
usage from both plan: - 1. home plan  - xxxxmb
                                 2. Business plan - xxxx mb

etc..
(Actually I haven't told my BRO (who manages the shop) 
about what I am doing )  

What else can I do,
From the bsns plan ony 67 mb has been used out fo 4GB limit till now.
I am making a good use atleast  
It seems that a lot of bdwdth is going to be wasted.

HEY!! Do BSNL carry forward the remaining BDWDT ?


----------



## bhutbhut (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				cool_buddy said:
			
		

> Thanks for helping me out friends
> As I heard much about BSNL that they over charge,
> I thought they will charge me twice i.e
> they will cut of the used mb from bsns plan's limit .
> ...



Use your business plan Id and Password from home, so that the  usage will reflect against the right paln. It all counts which user id and password you are using not from where.
Enjoy


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

experiencing speed drops in Dataone.
current 9.9kBps
torrents uploading at 45 kBps!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^ it is like that from quite some time in my home town mate.


----------



## shyamno (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

can any one give me the correct and the best DNS server configuration combination to be used in Kolkata...BSNL-BROADBAND..???

As there are many..DNS server list..such as:::

61.1.96.69-preferred
61.1.96.71-secondary....

is there any other addressess such as 218.248.255.145 or 218.248.255.193 or 218.248.255.177...

does the correct combination of DNS servers increases the speed..

Because..I live in south kolkata..and the BSNL guy have configured tcp/ip setting for the DNS server to 61.1.96.69 and 61.1.96.71..

whereas one of my friend living in central kolkata,,the BSNL guys have configured it as 218.245.255.145 and 61.1.96.71..and he is getting speed above 200KB/s constantly..where as I have getting around 30-60 KB/s...

also another of our friend configured its settings as the above and also he is getting the same constant speed of around 200 KB/s...

what is happening...

Also both my friend's connection is one month old..whereas mine is 1+ year old..can it also do any effect  in the speed...

Sorry if I have posted this thread in the wrong section..I don't know where it will be suitable..in H/w or here ...


----------



## BilluMastan (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Can i be able to use my adsl modem if i change my place from where i am now using dataone1 and what to do to resent my modem coz i saved my user name and password in the modem memory
__________
I am user Dataone1 BB in Home-250 plan can any1 tell me that i am getting free night time or not

<a href="*img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scrae8927xb3.png" target="_blank"><img src="*img142.imageshack.us/img142/6898/scrae8927xb3.th.png" border="0" alt="Image Uploaded by ImageShack Toolbar" title="Image Uploaded by ImageShack Toolbar" /></a>


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				shyamno said:
			
		

> can any one give me the correct and the best DNS server configuration combination to be used in Kolkata...BSNL-BROADBAND..???



AFAIK the DNS IP u specify does not make difference as the servers of BSNL provide the DNS IP automaticaly when u extablish the connection. 

even if u dont provide a DNS IP then also the connection works.. doesnt it. How? because if u did not provide the DNS IP then how can the system resolve the addresses.... because the connection server provices automatically


----------



## digital_mech (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hello guys,
Bsnl guy in my area doesn't know how to install modem. He is giving me type-1 modem on monday.  Can anybody explain me step by step how to install modem through USB? Please give me all settings for the same. 
I've home 500 plan, winxp pro. No lan card, going to use USB port.


----------



## Taran0000 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hello I m getting bad speed on Bsnl UL plan. Is anyone else still having the prob. Also ping is 1000+ for me these days. Can u please 62.189.19.246 ping this server and let me know the results.............


----------



## janitha (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am having plan 250 at home and business 700 at my office and I was able to use both at any of the two places for the past 8 months. Now I can access the connections at the respective lines only. Anybody else experiencing the same?


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				BilluMastan said:
			
		

> Can i be able to use my adsl modem if i change my place from where i am now using dataone1 and what to do to resent my modem coz i saved my user name and password in the modem memory



AFAIK, u can use it anywhere
to change the user id & password just  go to 192.168.1.1
then look for "pvc0" there u will find user id & pass fields just rewite ur new pass & user id in it. remember saving it in modem by "save all" command
also u can make it to bridge mode but then u have connect every time in xp.



__________


			
				BilluMastan said:
			
		

> I am user Dataone1 BB in Home-250 plan can any1 tell me that i am getting free night time or not


no home 250 does not have happy hrs
__________


			
				digital_mech said:
			
		

> hello guys,
> Bsnl guy in my area doesn't know how to install modem. He is giving me type-1 modem on monday.  Can anybody explain me step by step how to install modem through USB? Please give me all settings for the same.
> I've home 500 plan, winxp pro. No lan card, going to use USB port.


as easy as a pie
1)install usb driver from cd
2) reboot)
3) connect usb cable in ur pc & modem
done!


----------



## pavarathy (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Frnds I am now experiancing a sudden drop in downloading speed in my dataone Rs 500 connection.
My dwnlding speed was 205-210 KBps.
Now i have 3-10KBps Maximum.
I am from kerala.
Am I only one experiancing this problem?
This is happening for 4-5 days now.
Is it because of any worlk in our area?


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

dunno dude.. ,

in Day time i get 12 to 20 KBps sometimes and at nite i get 200 above speed 
sooo i don't use much in day time 

check nite time hope tht speed is constant


----------



## pavarathy (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> dunno dude.. ,
> 
> in Day time i get 12 to 20 KBps sometimes and at nite i get 200 above speed
> sooo i don't use much in day time
> ...


ya its constant through out day and night.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				pavarathy said:
			
		

> Frnds I am now experiancing a sudden drop in downloading speed in my dataone Rs 500 connection.
> My dwnlding speed was 205-210 KBps.
> Now i have 3-10KBps Maximum.
> I am from kerala.
> ...


Hey Bhai!i also experiance the same speed drop here in Muvattupuzha also,today gonna ask to a known bsnl guy what is hapning?i got an avg of 40kbps speed on day time and during happyhours speed climbs upto 118kbps.now earlier 4-5 days back a constant speed of 205-224 kbps,now am a loser yaar?
we here are getting dataone from ernakulam core server only.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*New Query of a NewBie to Broadband*
 Guys i want to hav a Broadband connxn from Data One. Wat wud b the procedure. I hav Filled up the form available at the Web Site. Will the contact me or not?? Also Wat abt modem???
Plz help me, i m new to Broadband.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

there are people still waiting for BSNL conxn. for more than 2 months after Filling & submitting the form @ the Branch Offices

so the best thing you can do is give the form @ ocal BSNL office.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Wat abt MODEM??
Sud i buy it or take on rent?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

the BSNL will supply tat, so buy theirs

aound 1250/- i guess

check the tariff plan webpage www.dataone.in


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Then y r they not giving conxns to whom who hav filled forms 2 months ago?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

no. i meant to say the ppl who applied 2months havent got the connc. yet


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Yeah i was also saying that y sudnt they work faster. They sud give conxn in a WEEK.


----------



## janitha (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Manshahia said:
			
		

> Yeah i was also saying that y sudnt they work faster. They sud give conxn in a WEEK.



The reason may be non availability of ports or modem. When I applied more than a year back, I got connection the very next day.
After all it is BSNL.!!!!!!!!!!!
We can only hope.


----------



## streetfire (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hai,
I am using home 500 plan from BSNL.I am having great trouble with my connection.Often i get download speed only at 1Kbps evan they say that it is 2mbps.But i think there is no problem with my hardwre...Is the distance from the exchange causes me the slow dwnload speed?
i am dwelling 2kmaway from the exchange...


----------



## Spawn Freak (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

How to use 4 LAN ports of MT841 as a network hub to access internet on 4 pc's n 1 WLAN (lappy or PDA) at the same time.

Also form a WIRED network of 4 PCs...

PLZ help!


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Wud they take the MODEM security after coming home??


----------



## utkarshsingh_91 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi i am utkarsh
i have a problem . i have win 98 & xp sp2.
on both i had ie6. but i could only login from 98 and not from xp.
in xp the portal site gives the error sorry operation timed out. today i installed ie 7 but the problem has not gone. please help me. in 98 i can fully access my account in the portal website. but in xp none of the websites are working nor the dataone.in redirect page.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i hav filled the form at the office. they said they wud b cming at the earliest. and wat abt the security of the modem, connection bill, modem rent ???
when r they going to take this??


----------



## ajayashish (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i have home 500 plan and get download speed of 220kbps but upload speed of 27kbps ... can the upload speed be increased


----------



## Akhil Jain (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

how  to set up dataone in win 98 ??( I want no comment such as " use xp and not 98")


----------



## keanu_reeves (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

where can i find updated firmware for my MT841


----------



## manjunath.parashar (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi,,,

Being a new member to the Forum awa to the BSNL broadband family, I'm not sure about the protocols being follwed in this forum/thread.Pl forgive me I'm voilating rules... I've a question

I'm using *Home 250* and its been 4-5 days since I got the connection. I'm using yahoo messanger with voice to talk and it says usage is 600MB..!!. Usage is 22 hrs. At the outset I'm not sure if this is correct. I was not sure that the voice would take so much bandwidth. I want to change the tarrif plan to *Home UL900*. I wish if some one could tell me how should I do that and how fast it gets reflected??


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

just contact the Local BSNL office, you'll have to write a letter & give them.

for me it got activated in *One Week*.


----------



## djmykey (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi all of ya ppl, I wanted to know that just in case I wanna get the data1 connection back, will they give me a connection if I want to use it with my old data1 connection coz last time I bought the connection I bought the modem so its still with me/


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

u can opt to not buy a modem when u register for a dataone connection


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Akhil Jain said:
			
		

> how  to set up dataone in win 98 ??( I want no comment such as " use xp and not 98")


dude u have to install a dialer.
get it from here *rajasthan.bsnl.co.in/main/PPPOE098.EXE
__________


			
				manjunath.parashar said:
			
		

> Hi,,,
> 
> Being a new member to the Forum awa to the BSNL broadband family, I'm not sure about the protocols being follwed in this forum/thread.Pl forgive me I'm voilating rules... I've a question
> 
> I'm using *Home 250* and its been 4-5 days since I got the connection. I'm using yahoo messanger with voice to talk and it says usage is 600MB..!!. Usage is 22 hrs. At the outset I'm not sure if this is correct. I was not sure that the voice would take so much bandwidth. I want to change the tarrif plan to *Home UL900*. I wish if some one could tell me how should I do that and how fast it gets reflected??





for ghost usage install a firewall like zone alarm & use D u meter for monitoring the  web connection, there must be some automactic updates turned on or some virus.

for plan change only god can tell how much time it will take as bsnl is a _saarkri company_. but make one thing sure u get a confermation in writing of plan change from them(i many forum members here have been given ghost bills).


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi friends ,
I have 900 Plus UL plan and my friend has 500 plan.
I generally use net at night and he use it in day time.
So , today we decided to share our uname and passwords for mutual benefits . I thought I will access net with his uname at 2 mbps but what I m getting is same 256 kbps as in my 900 plan but he gets 2mbps with his same uname and password . I wanna know why this is happeneing ???? Do I need to change some settings ??? Please reply soon...
Also tell me is there any harm in sharing uname , passwords and using each others accounts ???


----------



## tinku dhar (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> Hi friends ,
> I have 900 Plus UL plan and my friend has 500 plan.
> I generally use net at night and he use it in day time.
> So , today we decided to share our uname and passwords for mutual benefits . I thought I will access net with his uname at 2 mbps but what I m getting is same 256 kbps as in my 900 plan but he gets 2mbps with his same uname and password . I wanna know why this is happeneing ???? Do I need to change some settings ??? Please reply soon...
> Also tell me is there any harm in sharing uname , passwords and using each others accounts ???



no dude ... ,

it will work fine  and sharin with friends who will not tell to anyone is ok 

remember durin day time the speed may varies but at nite u will get nice speed to upto 200 KBps of downloadin

better u usin a nice download manager 

regards


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

thanx for replying buddy but when i was using his account , i got 256 kbps speed while just 10 minutes before he was using his account he was getting 2mbps . Also , my internet settings is optimized for 256 kbps by tuneup utilities , is it the culprit ???


----------



## tinku dhar (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> thanx for replying buddy but when i was using his account , i got 256 kbps speed while just 10 minutes before he was using his account he was getting 2mbps . Also , my internet settings is optimized for 256 kbps by tuneup utilities , is it the culprit ???



hmmmm may be ,

plz don't install any such appz wich speed ups ur net speed etc etc infact it neva speed ups 

soo let it be simple and normal 

regards


----------



## Akhil Jain (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> dude u have to install a dialer.
> get it from here *rajasthan.bsnl.co.in/main/PPPOE098.EXE
> ____.


i  have   install the  dialer  and  it have  made a  new  icon  on  desktop  also   ... now   what  ??? it asks  for some number.. plz  give me details.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Akhil Jain said:
			
		

> i  have   install the  dialer  and  it have  made a  new  icon  on  desktop  also   ... now   what  ??? it asks  for some number.. plz  give me details.



i don't know with no are u asking about?
PLease tell in detail
no number is needed just enter the user id & password
thats it.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> i don't know with no are u asking about?
> PLease tell in detail
> no number is needed just enter the user id & password
> thats it.


it makes a   realtek  icon  on  desktop   .. when  double   click  ittt   , it   has  three fields  
userid
password
number to dialled

i  am  very much confused if  i am doing something wrong  because it is bb and not  dial up ,  so why its  asking this  field   ..  by default there is   a 0    in  that  field.
plz give  me  a  step by  step  illustration , plz


----------



## go4saket (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi guys! My friend from Nagpur and myself from Orissa used to share our BSNL BB, both on 250 Plan. Since a last few day we both are not able to connect using each others password. Is it that BSNL has changed something by which the usedname of one state cannot be used in other state...


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Akhil Jain said:
			
		

> it makes a   realtek  icon  on  desktop   .. when  double   click  ittt   , it   has  three fields
> userid
> password
> number to dialled
> ...


can u post the screenshot of ur screen??
upload them to imageshack.us


----------



## janitha (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				go4saket said:
			
		

> Hi guys! My friend from Nagpur and myself from Orissa used to share our BSNL BB, both on 250 Plan. Since a last few day we both are not able to connect using each others password. Is it that BSNL has changed something by which the usedname of one state cannot be used in other state...



It seems they are doing something like that, since I am also experiencing the same for the last three weeks or so.


----------



## freebird (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

that is a welcome stanz for single home dataone users.we r safe


----------



## go4saket (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I dont think so because I still am able to use my friends ID who are within the state...


----------



## freebird (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

well bsnl it updateing its back-end and  after some time u will not be able to login with others id even in same city. however as bsnl uses WAN u can still share from same exchange.

as its a _saakari_ company it will take to take effect thoughout the country


----------



## Chirag (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
Yea surfing speed sucks now. You on which plan?


----------



## alok4best (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am on Home UL 900...I m not getting clue what to do...I even tried open dns..
__________
I request if anyone could help out,if something can be done on my part.I m getting a download speed of around 30KBPS..which is perfect(I m on 256Kbps)..But even if I m downloading at 10 I cant surf...I need to completely stop download to get a decent surfing speed.


----------



## alok4best (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: can i do this*



			
				harmu.com said:
			
		

> i have unlimited ul900 plan. now can i download free stufs from the net, and sell them by cd. is it allowed.
> refer signature for details.
> 
> actually i don't do download too much, still pay 900Rs, so i was just planning,



Very Funny..is it the case then anybody will download for himself...why pay you..almost everyone has an Internet connection here on this forum.
And I dont like spending money even on paid softwares,why pay for free stuff


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Got a BB.
I hav bought the Data ONe modem...
I want to knw why there is a wireless mark and LED  on it??
Wat is its purpose and how can i use it ?


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^
not useful for destops
but very used in laptops in surfing internet without any wires.
That's the freedom that wi-fi offers.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^can be used with Desktops also, if you got ASUS P5B Deluxe Wifi m/b.


----------



## bhutbhut (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

You can use it with Desktop also and you dont need any special Motherboard for that. You can add a PCI wireless card or even go for an USB Wireless card also and can access Internet Wirelessly.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				bhutbhut said:
			
		

> You can use it with Desktop also and you dont need any special Motherboard for that. You can add a PCI wireless card or even go for an USB Wireless card also and can access Internet Wirelessly.


i did'nt say u can'nt but whats the utility for wifi when u are fixed are at a place with 100's of wires running over u.

wifi means complete freedom from wires


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hmm.. just to report in Kolkata i am facing a funny problem with my BB...

no matter what Connection is use Home 500 / Business 3000 / 5000 / 9000 at every night after 2AM pinging response time for any IP / Domain / Host goes as high as over 2500+ MS where as just before 2AM its normal like for to say with Google.com its about under 200 MS...

the most strange part is, this effects only Direct downloads and Web Site loading speeds, Torrent downloads works fine  (i am using uTorrents) downloads with my Highest speeds



any one noticed any thing ??


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

what do u mean by highest speeds now that bsnl is upto 2mbps on Home 500
coz after 2o clock my speeds are abt 150-160 kbps while before 180-190


----------



## ronweasley (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi,

im using dataone home 250(upto 2Mbps rt nw) from 1 year...and have faced all sorts of problems but none like this........

dataone is now giving download speeds of upto "7-12KBps"...........but webpages open in their usual speeds...........SOMEONE HELP ME! QUICK!


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i'm also having this particular speed prblm

i'm not able to d/l something @ more than 12KBps
btw i'm on UL900.

i dunno whether this prblm. occured by - with me changing the "Modulation Mode" in modem settings page or BSNL's side.


----------



## vsashokk (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hai
 i'm new user to this forum...
i got home 500 plan upgraded from home 250 from jan...
i 'm not aware of increased dwld limit ie 2.5 GB /month ..so usedonly upto 1 gb...chargeable...
is it possible to get those unused accumulated for future use..plz dont think absurd my shaplus sw...Dataone BW usage..2.7 shows remaining to be used in 30 days when i check for feb month today..plz help me..out frnd.s...
thanx in advance..


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*URGENT HELP NEEDED*

guys right now, i was checking the "Account usage" page  (i'm on UL900), then i clicked on the "*Stop current service*", i thought it might  ask for a confirmation, but it didnt ask anything, & now in *"User Info"* Page its showing
*	User Status	- Offline*, but the connection (for now) is OK.

guys tell me that i wont get Disconnected or Unsubscribed, b'coz of my stupid curiosity


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *URGENT HELP NEEDED*
> 
> guys right now, i was checking the "Account usage" page  (i'm on UL900), then i clicked on the "*Stop current service*", i thought it might  ask for a confirmation, but it didnt ask anything, & now in *"User Info"* Page its showing
> *	User Status	- Offline*, but the connection (for now) is OK.
> ...


well then i did clicked on the "Stop current service"
it gave me a error msg that

```
Its Your default service, so it can't be stopped
```

i don't know how u succeded.
anyways most of the buttons on that crapy site are of no use
so don't worry
__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i'm also having this particular speed prblm
> 
> i'm not able to d/l something @ more than 12KBps
> btw i'm on UL900.
> ...


just reset your modem. there should be a option in menu itself

judging by your acts, u are a naughty kid*livinonaprayer.superforos.com/images/smiles/nana.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

no error msg shown.

btw i changed (upgraded) from Home 250 to UL900.

& now that "Stop current service" link has diappeared.

does this mean that the BB plan will get de-graded to Home 250 .

i' turned off net & then re-connected & logged in & out numerious times in "Account Usage" page, but still it shows *User Status - Offline*.

i hope what you said is TRUE about the links in that page


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

dude
for a test just d/l say 50mb of data in happy hrs today itself and see if its gets counted or not


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

ok will do that right away.
__________
UPDATED

i just re-checked the account usage again, it shows =

*img114.imageshack.us/img114/6273/bsnluj0.th.jpg

No data has been charged, & still the "Service name" is shown as "Plan- HOME UL 900"

So Far So Good.

the only thing bugging me is the *User Status* thing, which is still showing *User Status -  Offline*

Tomorow the first thing i'm doing is to call BSNL Service Person for a doubt clarification


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ok will do that right away.
> __________
> UPDATED
> 
> ...


why do u call them for such small things!
i bet even they will not know whats its use


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Now they will cheat you by showing d\l=0 and charging you according to 250 plan


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Gary, well atleast i should try it.

@Vimal, i'm getting this BSNL line disposed by 25th of March, coz shifting house


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^So what,they will still send you bills of 18000 per month


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

well i wont be here, niether my parents (they are moving to KGF) & i'm off to Chennai

who they gonna bill now


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^Then Law Enforcement Agencies will do their work(you will be at 4 star wanted level)
And what is KGF


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

KGF- Kolar Gold Field (2-3 hrs frm B'lore).

i'll update on this new problem of mine tomorow, & also tell you guys what BSNL personel says about the "Stop Current Service" link in "accounts usage" page


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

WTF are those bsnl guys upto.Mine account also shows offline 
and I didnt mess around like you too.
So It is (ab)normal


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

oh man, you also gave me a HOPE


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys, my bro disabled PPPoe at his office. Means no need to dialup, Always on Connection.

Now he wants to access the Net on my Laptop using the WiFi router in the ADSL cable.

I think it must be there somewhere in the thread, but even after searching i could not find it.
Can anyone help me how to guide him to access the net Wifi'ly?


----------



## jack// ani (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				alsiladka said:
			
		

> Guys, my bro disabled PPPoe at his office. Means no need to dialup, Always on Connection.
> 
> Now he wants to access the Net on my Laptop using the WiFi router in the ADSL cable.
> 
> ...



your question is quite hazy, did your bro disabled or enabled the PPPoe, because that how you don't need a dialup

anyway if your router is wifi enabled, just go ahead configure it, in dhcp, same with you laptop, you can get connected right in.

good luck


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				jack// ani said:
			
		

> your question is quite hazy, did your bro disabled or enabled the PPPoe, because that how you don't need a dialup
> 
> anyway if your router is wifi enabled, just go ahead configure it, in dhcp, same with you laptop, you can get connected right in.
> 
> good luck


 
My Brother disabled PPPoE. Now he does not need a dialup to connect to the internet.

I did not understand what you meant by configure DHCP, same with  you laptop.

On his computer, His Lan Card has an IP Address. Should i ask him to use the same IP address for his Laptop's WiFi?


----------



## onlytest (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> Hi friends ,
> I have 900 Plus UL plan and my friend has 500 plan.
> I generally use net at night and he use it in day time.
> So , today we decided to share our uname and passwords for mutual benefits . I thought I will access net with his uname at 2 mbps but what I m getting is same 256 kbps as in my 900 plan but he gets 2mbps with his same uname and password . I wanna know why this is happeneing ???? Do I need to change some settings ??? Please reply soon...
> Also tell me is there any harm in sharing uname , passwords and using each others accounts ???



i think they applied dl limits on Phone numbers, ie your phone number is registered with 900 plan with 256kbps speed and his line is with 500 plan with upto 200mbps, so their system stops your line's d/l limit to 256kbps 

(i think so)


----------



## lavan_joy (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

BSNL (finally) launched the broadband in our area last week. But they don't have ADSL 2+ modem for sale to the bsnl dataone customers. 

So we have to buy the modem from the hardware resellers.Which brand has the good compatibility with BSNL Dataone? D-Link ADSL 2+ ???

Or any ADSL 2+ modem can work properly with DATAONE? Let me know as early as possible.


----------



## s_aerin (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

can u provide link for firmware upgrade of dataone modems(WA1003A,huawei)


----------



## bugmenot (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I m having 500 plan
suppose i m downloading at 7 am and go thru 9 am... then how will they deduct it???


----------



## bikram_63 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Due to member's request, I am starting this topic.
> 
> 
> Use this thread to post all your BSNL Dataone  related questions. Use it to get your BSNL related queries and general topics like how can I know the transfers of my connection and more!
> ...


Hi Sir,
       My query is not related to dataone but related to BSNL.I have problem that I want to connect two computers through PSTN line.I know little bit about this thing that I have to dial that computer actually I want ot make a network through normal telephone line.Sir,Plz help me if u can.
__________
Hi Sir,
       My query is not related to dataone but related to BSNL.I have problem that I want to connect two computers through PSTN line.I know little bit about this thing that I have to dial that computer actually I want ot make a network through normal telephone line.Sir,Plz help me if u can.My email address is Bikram_63@yahoo.co.in
__________


			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> hey RICKY .... ,
> 
> but how can u get 80 kbps of uploadin when i upload anything in sendspace etc etc site than it uploads in 4 to 5kbps


Hi Sir,
       My query is not related to dataone but related to BSNL.I have problem that I want to connect two computers through PSTN line.I know little bit about this thing that I have to dial that computer actually I want ot make a network through normal telephone line.Sir,Plz help me if u can.My email address is Bikram_63@yahoo.co.in
__________
Hi Sir,
       My query is not related to dataone but related to BSNL.I have problem that I want to connect two computers through PSTN line.I know little bit about this thing that I have to dial that computer actually I want ot make a network through normal telephone line.Sir,Plz help me if u can.My email address is Bikram_63@yahoo.co.in


----------



## appu (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				bugmenot said:
			
		

> I m having 500 plan
> suppose i m downloading at 7 am and go thru 9 am... then how will they deduct it???



yup it will be charged but only wat u have downloaded after 7:59 am
its always better to start at 5 r 6 to be safe


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

is there any speed differential btw the modems??
my friend is using a D-Link modem and getting a download speed of 200Kbps and i m using bsnl's modem but getting a speed of 70 KBPS..
but we r browsing internet in different cities...


----------



## varunprabhakar (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i am noticing very low speeds since today.
30kBps dwnld as compd to 200kBps earlier.
how do i make ot whether its problem with my router or at the bsnl server end?
is there any possible way to diagnose the prob??


----------



## yrana2002 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Wohoo.. 
Just today, my pc started a 1.2GB downloading file, automatically at 2:00AM and by the time i got up at 5:00AM, it had already finished. 
I couldnt believe my eyes, looking at the stats of my torrent client. The second time i've experienced such amazing speeds. I dont know what exactly they were, but from the average download speed, i can deduce that my bandwidth during that time was somewhere around 960kb/s

See the screenshot:
*img443.imageshack.us/img443/2812/sgphoto20070310065644gn3.th.png


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Wat is the model name of Data One's Modem provided by the BSNL guys...
Also will i hav to install drivers on linux to get it working...
thnx.


----------



## freebird (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ Huawei Mt 880/882


----------



## appu (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Manshahia said:
			
		

> is there any speed differential btw the modems??
> my friend is using a D-Link modem and getting a download speed of 200Kbps and i m using bsnl's modem but getting a speed of 70 KBPS..
> but we r browsing internet in different cities...



hey it all depends on the plan u r in and not d modem
also in bsnl case sometimes due to bad server it may get slow


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

plans are same


----------



## yrana2002 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Gosh, i just feel i'm in a dreamworld right now..
See this thumbnail to understand why:

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/28/sgphoto20070311052224qs2.th.png

Experienced 220KB/s or 1760kb/s throughout the download. Downloaded an entire 1.4GB file in about less than 2 hours...

So, inevitably, since yesterday, i've downloaded 2.7GB in virtually less than 5 hours


----------



## tech_lover (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

what are the typeI to type IV modems given by BSNL? Are different hardware required? Does speed depend on these types of modem or the plan?

Thanks


----------



## janitha (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Type I Has one USB and one Ethernet
Type II has one Ethernet and one WiFi
Type III has 4 Ethernet
Type IV has 4 Ethernet and one WiFi
Speed should be equal at least theoretically.


----------



## appu (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Manshahia said:
			
		

> plans are same



may be then some problem in server in ur area
r may be modem problem if it is provided by bsnl contact them they wil check it and rectify the prob
r also one primary reason may be spyware r virus in ur system


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

recently Dlink launched a wireless ADSL modem cum router. Does anyone have that and how well does it work with BSNL. Can we share computer files through this modem cum router


----------



## gofeddy (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Does it make any difference to your modem or internet connection when you update your modem framework?
Because, I updated the framework for my MT880 modem but I found no difference at all.


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi mates,
I am having a problem with my BB. It was working normally, two days back wen i tried to connect it didn't, it was showing "connecting thru wan miniport" and then an ERROR No. 678. I tried all the things but none worked out. AFAIK my modem is installed properly, my username and passowrd is correct. I tried connecting both with USB and ethernet Port it didnt work. 
Now seeking you guys help.

tnx in advance
sam


----------



## varunprabhakar (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

check first 
whether adsl link is coming??


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				sysfilez said:
			
		

> Hi mates,
> I am having a problem with my BB. It was working normally, two days back wen i tried to connect it didn't, it was showing "connecting thru wan miniport" and then an ERROR No. 678. I tried all the things but none worked out. AFAIK my modem is installed properly, my username and passowrd is correct. I tried connecting both with USB and ethernet Port it didnt work.
> Now seeking you guys help.
> 
> ...



Something wrong with the binding at server side.


----------



## leosuman22 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Very POOR SPEED during NIGHT UNLIMITED hours*

hi,
i am  an user of Dataone home 500 plan under kolkata circle..
i was happy with my dataone connection.. 

but for last 1 month i am facing extreme low speed during night unlimited hours (2am - 8am).. the speed falls down to around 64 kb/s only where as it should be minimum 256 kb/s.. and ping shows more than 2000..
as a result it is a very worst experience to browse the web on that time..
and about download..?? huh.. just cant think about it..

i complained to the broadband team but no results come out and also they did not give me any satisfactory answer..

and i also noticed in other forums that there are more users facing the same porblem..

can anyone please help me.. or can tell why this is happening..

thanks..


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i want to use the wireless facility of my modem...
how can i use that??
plz help..


----------



## leosuman22 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

for that i think you will need a wi-fi adapter for your pc first..


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^^ wat wud b its cost??


----------



## Dhruv11 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Since last 1 week im unable to login n chk my dataone usage  Everytime i try to login, it throws me back to login page ! Works fine with my frendz, dunno wots wrong on my side. Is there any 3rd party app to chk the bandwidth usage ? Im worried about my 2.5 GB bandwidth limit n desperately wanna knw the amount of bandwidth left but login page everytime dodging me.


----------



## mikeon (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

you can use this nift lilttle app
*www.shaplus.com/exes/misc/DataOne-Bandwidth 2.7.zip


----------



## 786 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Very POOR SPEED during NIGHT UNLIMITED hours*



			
				leosuman22 said:
			
		

> hi,
> i am  an user of Dataone home 500 plan under kolkata circle..
> i was happy with my dataone connection..
> 
> ...



I am also having the same prob, please someone help...


----------



## 786 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Dataone Broadband Users, Please Take A Look Here*

I am now using Home plan 500, and thinking of changing the plan to 900-plus. Do any one can help me out...

my present monthly bill comes:-
                                   Rs.
BB charge                      500
modem rental                   60
Fixed charge                  120
Educational cess             1.72
Total call charge             x
Service tax @12%           y
BB usage charge              z

Total amount                 Rs.681.72+x+y+z

Among these which do increase/decrease & what are excluded/inclded?
Please give in details...


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Dataone Broadband Users, Please Take A Look Here*

*Wrong section!*
first try and post in the right section

For your billing
BB charge *900*
modem rental 60
Fixed charge *nill*
Total call charge x
Service tax *@12.36%* y
BB usage charge *nil*

*Total amount* Rs.1011.24+x+y


----------



## hittheswitch (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hey...i have some queries....
I got my BSNL phone installed on 5th of march 07.My broadband connection H500 installed on 15th March 07..... The following are the queries....

1.When will i get my first bill from BSNL?
2.If my broadband started on 15th of March the will i be charged for the whole month i.e Rs.500.
3.They provide 2.5 GB/Month as a download limit.So will i get 2.5GB for just 15 days of march or should i use only 1.2B GB in the month of march.
4.If they give me 2.5GB for march then would that mean this limit is reset on 1st of every month and i would be gettin a new 2.5 GB limit on 1st of April.

Thank you for your patience......
Pls reply...


----------



## varunprabhakar (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

regarding ur queries
1. u ll get ur bill wid ur landline bill.
2. no u wont b charged for whole month.
3. u ll got 1.2 gb
4. u ll get 2.5 gb from 1 april


----------



## leosuman22 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Very POOR SPEED during NIGHT UNLIMITED hours*

@ 786 and all kolkata users who are facing low speed during night unlimited hours (2am - 8am)..

i have taken some steps against this problem..

1> submitted letter regarding this problem to the DE Broadband (local exchange) and DE Broadband (telephone bhavan) with all details.
2> met with DGM Broadband personally and explained my problem, with all the documents (e.g. the copy of letters i submitted to the DE and printout of speed checking report + screen shot of trace root report). But he told me that i am only user who facing this problem.

1 week passed but no result come out.

that was my personal and indivisual try..

but i request all to take a step towards it.. lets all get together and shout to them.. that they can hear us loud and clear..

thanks.


----------



## prakhar18 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey guys kindly suggest me the best bsnl plan...i download lots of stuff...music movies ebook etc.... i currently use airtel 699 plan...


----------



## leosuman22 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@ prakhar..
dont switch to bsnl right now...
bsnl service is sucking now a days..


----------



## zodiac_511 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I'm planning to apply for the Home 500 plan soon.

Can anyone tell me if the speed will always be at least a constant 256kbps or higher "even at night"?

BTW  I live in Chennai

Thanks


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

bsnl launched counter strike server on its network 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53477


----------



## tgpraveen (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

my dataone.in is not opening iam in guj
does anyone else have this prob
rest all sites opening

pls tell how i can check data transferred amount


----------



## appu (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tgpraveen said:
			
		

> my dataone.in is not opening iam in guj
> does anyone else have this prob
> rest all sites opening
> 
> pls tell how i can check data transferred amount




yup this problem is faced many times
u can use this software to find ur usage
Gr8 soft tells our usage it can display it in graphs and also tell abt d remaining mb/gb we have


```
*shaplus.com/dataone/
```



			
				zodiac_511 said:
			
		

> I'm planning to apply for the Home 500 plan soon.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the speed will always be at least a constant 256kbps or higher "even at night"?
> 
> ...



The speed wil remain mostly constant at 256 during d day but @ nite it increases to 2mb r near to to like 1.5 mb atleast.


----------



## 786 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Very POOR SPEED during NIGHT UNLIMITED hours*



			
				leosuman22 said:
			
		

> @ 786 and all kolkata users who are facing low speed during night unlimited hours (2am - 8am)..
> 
> i have taken some steps against this problem..
> 
> ...




NO use of shouting, nothing will work unless you post this in a new thread so that other users can also see this and also informing other users who are facing this problem, by other means. Two is not enough for taking steps like this. A foolish work indeed.


----------



## Manshahia (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

guys whenever i get a phone call on the landline, the internet stops working..
wat can b the problem??


----------



## varunprabhakar (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

are u using a adsl splitter??


----------



## Manshahia (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

yeah i m using a splitter...


----------



## varunprabhakar (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

mst b problem with splitter or someting IMO


----------



## Manshahia (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

imo???


----------



## Pravas (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hello guys , can anyone tell me how to check the download usage of data one. please tell me howshould i register for e-mail account for data one connection.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tgpraveen said:
			
		

> my dataone.in is not opening iam in guj
> does anyone else have this prob
> rest all sites opening
> 
> pls tell how i can check data transferred amount


try this *10.240.16.195/


----------



## tgpraveen (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

THX A LOT GARY4gar.


----------



## cage3d (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				yrana2002 said:
			
		

> Gosh, i just feel i'm in a dreamworld right now..
> See this thumbnail to understand why:
> 
> *img217.imageshack.us/img217/28/sgphoto20070311052224qs2.th.png
> ...



What is your broadband plan, do you get this kinda speed dung 2 to 8 a.m..please reply.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi I am using BSNL broadband on winXp, can I use it on Linux ? if yes which verson? 
anybody pls help if u know


----------



## ITTechPerson (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

thnks for ur reply Indyan, the software they have provided will tht be enough?


----------



## tech_lover (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Please help regarding BSNL Broadband

1. The Link Light on Type I modem doesn't glow even though the guy who came to install said that it will become green in 2 days

2. On my PC an error comes that says limited or no connectivity because the network did not assign a network address to the computer

3. And finally inspite for asking to buy the modem, I received an old modem with no warranty card. Is this the norm?

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



> thnks for ur reply Indyan, the software they have provided will tht be enough?




You will not need any extra software the inbuilt shell is powerful enough to handle day to uses.Just plug the router though ethernet(Lan) and DHCP will automatically take care of rest. You will just need to put the dataone user id & password into the router.then enjoy safe & fast internet on GNu/linux.
           For more info start a thread in the opensource section



			
				tech_lover said:
			
		

> Please help regarding BSNL Broadband
> 
> 1. The Link Light on Type I modem doesn't glow even though the guy who came to install said that it will become green in 2 days


They haven't yet ativated the Adsnl link on your telephone number from the exchange. contact your SDO


			
				tech_lover said:
			
		

> 2. On my PC an error comes that says limited or no connectivity because the network did not assign a network address to the computer


use the following values control panel>network connections>properties>TCP/IP>properties

```
ip 192.168.1.[B]2[/B]
default gateway 192.168.1.[B]1[/B]
```



			
				tech_lover said:
			
		

> 3. And finally inspite for asking to buy the modem, I received an old modem with no warranty card. Is this the norm?
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks


No norm
its based upon availability so if u want a new one then want for a while when new routers arrive. At present there is shortfall in supply of routers(modems). Type I & III are extinct and II & IV are in the endangered list 
     YOu can always buy a modem from outside with you are not stattisfied with BSnl routers


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I sometimes get good speeds and sometimes the speed goes down to challenge dialup.Really hard as sometimes digit does not open.


----------



## janitha (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Same with me also.


----------



## brokenarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i m not getting full upload speed i m getting only 20-22 kBps whereas my frns r getting upto 50-60kBps whatz the problem .is it my modem r something else..


----------



## janitha (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Today when I downloaded a big (SW) file from my *office*, (Busi 700 Plan) it was an almost constant 220 KBps.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

The fact is that though bsnl rocks it sucks too


----------



## royal (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Indyan said:
			
		

> Dataone has been extremely sluggish today. Anyone experiencing the same (esp Kolkata users) ?



Same here


----------



## freebird (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

dataone was not responding(cant connect) from today ~12PM to 2.30 PM,it simply errs out.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

in b'lore too BSNL was not at all connecting.

1st i missed the F1 on TV (frequent cable cut), then dataone was not working , really bad unlucky day for me & Ferrari


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

To hell goes BSNL,but not me.Same with me.


----------



## nandmkumar (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

It is rather astonishing and disappointing as well to note that BSNL Dataone customers have been fooled. The "Home 500 Plan" customers had the advantage to use free unlimited use time pack from 2000 hrs to 0800 hrs. But now it seems that BSNL has modified/reduced the same from 0200 hrs to 0800 hrs recently which is rally equiivalent to cheating the customers


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

What do u mean cause i download linux distros during night from 2:00 am to 8:00 am.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

The disturbing during the night is only occurred in Kolkata not other city.Here disturbing means low down the download speed during night unlimeted.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey guys can any one tell me plan 900 UL wat is the speed of this plan i saw on the Bsnl site it shows 256Kbps


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

only 256kbps = 32KBps


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

but friend tell me the Bsnl increase the speed 2Mbps for all plans


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

except 900UL, all plans are upgraded to "upto 2MBps" speed.


BSNL's 900UL sucks 

P.S. i'm a 900UL user


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

reliance provide 300Kbps @900UL so ts better i am already using a reliance broad band connection 75 Kbps @400 UL


----------



## tgpraveen (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

GUys pls inbox me and tell me how to check on which plan of dataone i am on


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I need some help regarding BSNL, one of my friends need a connection in KOTA and he does NOT have any bsnl connection already. Here are my questions

1) Is it necessary to take the Bfone before u can take internet from them?

2) If he does take the bfone, will there be additional charges for it's installation? He will not be using the phone in any case.

3) If he does take the phone and broadband, and then never use the phone, will he have to pay any monthly rental for the phone also, assume that he will be using home 500 plan and will purchase the modem one-time, how much monthly he will have to pay(no phone usage)?


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tgpraveen said:
			
		

> GUys pls inbox me and tell me how to check on which plan of dataone i am on


 *10.240.43.216

now enter the User ID & password, then click "User Info"

now you'll know which plan you're subscribed to.



btw its strange that you use a Dataone plan & dont know which one it is.


----------



## janitha (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Kniwor said:
			
		

> I need some help regarding BSNL, one of my friends need a connection in KOTA and he does NOT have any bsnl connection already. Here are my questions
> 
> 1) Is it necessary to take the Bfone before u can take internet from them?
> 
> ...



As far as I know, only in case of Home Plan UL 900 Plus you will not be charged monthly rental. 

"For Home Plan UL 900 Plus: Telephone Rental per month- Nil, Free Calls- Nil,
    MCU charges per Pulse @ Rs. 1/- shall be applicable. The calls shall be charged
    as per pulse rate of BSNl Bfone General Plan. Security Deposit and Installation
    charges as applicable for Local/STD/ISD shall be taken from new customers."
Also see:-
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm


----------



## tgpraveen (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *10.240.43.216
> 
> now enter the User ID & password, then click "User Info"
> 
> ...




 Username ********** 
  User Type Postpaid Users 
  User Status Online 
  Current Service Downloadspeed upto 2 Mbps 
  Create Time 2005/09/01 16:06:59 

This is all the info that i get
how do i know if my plan is rs.250 or rs.500
am i missing something pls do help me.
thx in advance.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am getting low download speeds during night unlimited.The speed reaches over 120 kilo bytes/sec but then goes down to 40-44 kilo bytes/sec.It seems that BSNL has slowed down my speed on purpose.They Just want me to browse faster.Maybe i'll switch to BSNL's 900unlimited plan.I used to get good speeds when i used MTNL in Delhi.I think we should start a thread on "BSNL's Cheating on me."


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tgpraveen said:
			
		

> Username **********
> User Type Postpaid Users
> User Status Online
> Current Service Downloadspeed upto 2 Mbps
> ...


 ok check in "Service Records" page.

*img114.imageshack.us/img114/6273/bsnluj0.th.jpg

under Service Name, you'll find your's 

like mine shows 900UL


----------



## tgpraveen (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@s18000rpm THX a lot man i checked what u r saying and where for u it says 900UL for me it says download speed 2mbps then on which plan am i on


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Oh maaan,i m sick of BSNL.Tonight i m getting speeds as low as 670 bytes.I telephoned the customer care about this then they forwarded my complaint to the exchange.Yesterday i got a ring from the exchange and they told me to get a joint less telephone line from the pole.It was BSNL who gave the connection well along with the wires which have joints at points but only 3.Is it due to these joints or there's something else wrong.Has the modem become faulty.Should i replace the wire manually with a joint less one(even i removed the joints there would be two remaining,one on the pole an the other on the phone).Please someone give me some advise on how to tackle the problem and get good speeds.I have the BSNL 500 home plan and Quidway WA1003A modem.I have troubleshooted both using LAN and usb.I have windows vista and there is absoltly no virus or malware eating the bandwidth.I got the connection about a month back and i used to get good speeds of about 120-280 Kilobytes/sec(ya 280 sometimes it even went above 300 Kilobytes/sec during night).Just google "Reasons why bsnl sucks" and u will get plenty.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				tgpraveen said:
			
		

> @s18000rpm THX a lot man i checked what u r saying and where for u it says 900UL for me it says download speed 2mbps then on which plan am i on


 Customer Care is where you'll get an answer.


----------



## ITTechPerson (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I got a new prob - Installed the modem but it's not conecting, only 2 light is glowing on modem (usualy 3 will), now bsnl engg. said nic prob in machine, tht makes me wondered - where the hell nic come from, I amusing at my home with no nic. they have changed the modem; usb cable but unable to resolve.

I might missing some easy spot - any one can pls suggest?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Try using a different lan card or a pci usb provider.


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

can anyone tell me how to change DNS in Quidway WA1003A.. type 2 modem...


----------



## Pravas (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Is the *"Sum of nite unlimited" *is also added in the *"total Volume(GB)"*.

Cuz i dunno , i did most of my works in between 2 to 8 am but found that my gb's are increasing. Yeah i am sure i aam using Home 500 plan. Also tell me how frequently does the Service Records gets updated.


This is when i got connected to BSNL's, this is what it shows when i click on *Service Order Records*

     SERVICE NAME                                ORDER TIME                                   STATUS

HOME 500 downloadspeed -Upto 2 Mbps                       2007/03/16 17:03:40                       Normal

Will some one explain the above in a little detail? also tell me if i got connected to BSNL's service on 16/03/2007  at 03:40 then will on the same time but dated 16/04/2007 mine service records will be reseted to 0..Please reply me soon. THNX in Advance


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				ajayashish said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me how to change DNS in Quidway WA1003A.. type 2 modem...




Changing Dns server is not router specific
*for follow thisin windows xp*
start>control panel>Network and internet connetions>Network connections>local area connection>properties>Select TCP/IP>properties>Use the following DNS servers>click O.K



			
				ITTechPerson said:
			
		

> I got a new prob - Installed the modem but it's not conecting, only 2 light is glowing on modem (usualy 3 will), now bsnl engg. said nic prob in machine, tht makes me wondered - where the hell nic come from, I amusing at my home with no nic. they have changed the modem; usb cable but unable to resolve.
> 
> I might missing some easy spot - any one can pls suggest?
> Thanks in advance



PLs tell which light is on & which is off
we aren't concerned with thier numbers


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

New rumor-"BSNL in patna has banned it's home users for use of internet during night unlimited."They r giving lame excuses for the time being.


----------



## appu (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Pravas said:
			
		

> Is the *"Sum of nite unlimited" *is also added in the *"total Volume(GB)"*.
> 
> Cuz i dunno , i did most of my works in between 2 to 8 am but found that my gb's are increasing. Yeah i am sure i aam using Home 500 plan. Also tell me how frequently does the Service Records gets updated.
> 
> ...




Look yup download is free from 2 to 8 in morning but it wil be added to ur total download but not to ur sum total ie total download - free download so u wont be charge for dat download at all dont worry
and no i dont think its like dat it wil be reset on 1/4/07


----------



## paragkalra (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi Guys...I have BSNL DATAONE 900 UL PLAN....My pc is on and downloading something or the other for almost 18 hours...except when there is no power for nearly 6 hours.....i am really apprehensive about the fate of my modem....coz i m really putting it in hot waters....I am having this modem(HUAWEI SMARTX 882) for almost 14 months now...and nothing has happened...I just want to ask whether or not WARRANTY still holds valid or not...or it is now void (IN SHORT whats the warranty period of BSNL MODEMS).....Also in case of sudden death or tragedy if my modem goes crashing and I am made to buy A NEW MODEM, which modem would be a best buy considering BSNL service and compatibility issues.....ALSO i have two PCS........So I want my new modem also to act as a hub... with as many as extensive features as possible (like wireless router etc...)....Money is not an issue......But quality, warranty and compatibility with BSNL SPEED AND SERVICE DOES MATTER TO ME......WAITING FOR YOUR REPLIES...


----------



## appu (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				paragkalra said:
			
		

> Hi Guys...I have BSNL DATAONE 900 UL PLAN....My pc is on and downloading something or the other for almost 18 hours...except when there is no power for nearly 6 hours.....i am really apprehensive about the fate of my modem....coz i m really putting it in hot waters....I am having this modem(HUAWEI SMARTX 882) for almost 14 months now...and nothing has happened...I just want to ask whether or not WARRANTY still holds valid or not...or it is now void (IN SHORT whats the warranty period of BSNL MODEMS).....Also in case of sudden death or tragedy if my modem goes crashing and I am made to buy A NEW MODEM, which modem would be a best buy considering BSNL service and compatibility issues.....ALSO i have two PCS........So I want my new modem also to act as a hub... with as many as extensive features as possible (like wireless router etc...)....Money is not an issue......But quality, warranty and compatibility with BSNL SPEED AND SERVICE DOES MATTER TO ME......WAITING FOR YOUR REPLIES...




D-link offers a good no of realiable modems for adsl type but i would like to advise u one thing
Dat is opt for a bsnl provided modem
Reasons
1. coz then they wil provide all kinds of support if its their own modem
2. even if there is a problem wit ur connection they wil blame ur modem and after many crys and shouts they may try to check out if there is any connection problem
3. Even i once thought of these and went out to a reputed comp hardware shop and asked him for Bsnl modem but d owner of d store itself told me not to buy one and told me d above reasons and d tantrums u may have to face in case any prob occurs in ur connection.

So now its up to u to decide abt it


----------



## paragkalra (Apr 20, 2007)

*Usb drivers for VISTA*

Hi friends....I am using Windows Ultimate....I have BSNL dataone HOME 900 UL plan..I have Huawei SmartX MT882 modem...So far I access internet through LAN cable...Now I want to access net through USB CABLE which I got with the modem....But I don't have drivers for vista...will XP drivers work for vista as well......Also please kindly give the step by step procedure to install usb drivers for my modem......as my manual is missing.......


----------



## Pravas (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Now this software Works fine.This is one to check your Usage and amount of Bsnl data one services . Exactly i dont remember where i found it , try google searching the file named   *Dataone Usage Finder v1.5*


----------



## jack// ani (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Usb drivers for VISTA*



			
				paragkalra said:
			
		

> Hi friends....I am using Windows Ultimate....I have BSNL dataone HOME 900 UL plan..I have Huawei SmartX MT882 modem...So far I access internet through LAN cable...Now I want to access net through USB CABLE which I got with the modem....But I don't have drivers for vista...will XP drivers work for vista as well......Also please kindly give the step by step procedure to install usb drivers for my modem......as my manual is missing.......



Whats wrong with LAN cable, its always a good idea to avoid USB, because it requires drivers!! Go and set the modem back to LAN cable, don't use USB.


----------



## bandhu (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

due to disruption in connection and no indication on LED, thinking that the driver probramme is corrupted, I un-installed the huawei smartAX MT 882 ADSL router BSNL dataone modem programme.
I tried reinstalling from CD supplied by BSNL. But was stuck up halfway through and cancelled the setup.

Upon trying to reinstall again from set up.exe programme i amm getting a message that it is already installed and if wanting to reinstall, uninstall first but.. I am not able to find any such program on my computer. 

Kindly help me in uninstalling and reinstalling the software.


----------



## amanjagga (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i have heard from others that if you fill others User name and password you can charge others or when phone is dead and sometimes the BB is working then no Usage is counted for that.i_s these things are true?_


----------



## appu (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				amanjagga said:
			
		

> i have heard from others that if you fill others User name and password you can charge others or when phone is dead and sometimes the BB is working then no Usage is counted for that.i_s these things are true?_



nope all these r silly things


----------



## royal (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Friends, I have been in plan 500 since Feb 2007. However I get a max. download speed of 60-70 KBps . 

Is there any way to increase this to at least to 100-120 KBPS ? Will submitting a formal complain to BSNL solve this ?


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

sounds like u have problem with ur lan cable?


----------



## mAYHEM (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Anybody having the latest firmware for DLink GLB-502T modem.


----------



## royal (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> sounds like u have problem with ur lan cable?



How do I know if its the LAN cable ?  
And how to fix it ?


----------



## The Terminator (May 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Well...my dear frndsss....i m here to ask u somethngs

Well..do anyone knowss how to use other's account?
and well anyone knowss whatss ppoe mode and bridge way?
well..do anyone knowss how to set back ppoe mode to bridge mode and bridge mode to ppoe mode?

plzz reply for what all i asked

here is there any gud,brilliant hacker of dataone?then plzz help for my future queries


----------



## lovesujoy (May 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I cannot access my router setup page 192.168.1.1 
just got my modem yesterday no username/password as yet but yesterday noon it was working after that it stopped.   

I am using WA3002-g1 Wireless ADSL Router

please help 

finally peace prevails...i got my connection and its working........at last


----------



## kooabs03 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				The Terminator said:
			
		

> Well...my dear frndsss....i m here to ask u somethngs
> 
> Well..do anyone knowss how to use other's account?
> and well anyone knowss whatss ppoe mode and bridge way?
> ...


ppoe mode means ur modem as well as router is working. when u change it to bridge mode it means ur router works as a modem only. in modem mode only one computer can access net.


----------



## gary4gar (May 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

my connection is in waiting list because there are no ports available.
does any body else is also in waiting list like me?


----------



## The Terminator (May 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				kooabs03 said:
			
		

> ppoe mode means ur modem as well as router is working. when u change it to bridge mode it means ur router works as a modem only. in modem mode only one computer can access net.





Well..thnk u very much for ur information
So..i thnk u are gud in computers ..rite

Well...let me come to the point...I m having bsnl dataone in my office and also at my home....soo..now what i want is..i want to use my dataone account of my office in my home..So how will i do that...and...i dont know whether that account is portblinded..anyway if anyone could tell me how can i use...i could try out....

waiting for a favourable reply at the earliest


----------



## freebird (May 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

in most parts of the country u can access dataone from a single bsnl number.


----------



## janitha (May 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				freebird said:
			
		

> in most parts of the country u can access dataone from a single bsnl number.



Here my office connection could be accessed from home and vice versa for more than a year, but since two months back it is not possible.


----------



## The Terminator (May 8, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				janitha said:
			
		

> Here my office connection could be accessed from home and vice versa for more than a year, but since two months back it is not possible.




ohh..is it so? how did u use it? can u please tell me its procedures? is port blinded implemented in kottayam?


----------



## debasish (May 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

guys can u help me with this!

i m using BSNL Home 500 BB plan for my home...my problem is everytime i hav to connect to internet, i hav to log in using the 192.168.1.1 (router address) and setup the connection username, password etc. is thr any way i can save my details and connect quickly and by logging in everytime...i use windows xp, D-link GLB-502T router cum modem, and usb connector.

another problem is the connection sort of fails to my computer after every 2hr...i hav to reinsert the usb connector to resume connection again..why is it happening?

thanx in advance


----------



## jkjhala (May 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am using BSNL dataone home 500 plan. as I know night usage (0200 -0800) is free for Home 500.

what I am finding since Jan 2007, they are charging for it. this month they have charged me 7200 rs. as additional usage charge. They are not deducting night usage. 

Nobody is replying properly at local office. Can you guide me where I can complain ? I have full data printout with me but I am finding helpless.

If anybody is facing similar problem please come together we will fight for it.

thanks


















			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> Due to member's request, I am starting this topic.
> 
> 
> Use this thread to post all your BSNL Dataone related questions. Use it to get your BSNL related queries and general topics like how can I know the transfers of my connection and more!
> ...


----------



## gary4gar (May 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				debasish said:
			
		

> guys can u help me with this!
> 
> i m using BSNL Home 500 BB plan for my home...my problem is everytime i hav to connect to internet, i hav to log in using the 192.168.1.1 (router address) and setup the connection username, password etc. is thr any way i can save my details and connect quickly and by logging in everytime...i use windows xp, D-link GLB-502T router cum modem, and usb connector.


do this after you enter the username , password etc in 192.168.1.1
Click on *Tools *

Click on *System*

Click on *Save and Reboot*

done!




			
				debasish said:
			
		

> another problem is the connection sort of fails to my computer after every 2hr...i hav to reinsert the usb connector to resume connection again..why is it happening?
> 
> thanx in advance




usb = hell lot of problems because of driver failure
better get a lan card to enjoy trouble free connection, also it costs only 180 bucks. after installing it u won't be complaining.



			
				jkjhala said:
			
		

> I am using BSNL dataone home 500 plan. as I know night usage (0200 -0800) is free for Home 500.
> 
> what I am finding since Jan 2007, they are charging for it. this month they have charged me 7200 rs. as additional usage charge. They are not deducting night usage.
> 
> ...




bsnl is known for ghost billing thats because of bad billing infrastructure they have in place. seriously the bsnl billing system needs a over haul as it is ages old. now atleast bsnl as tied up with hcl to improve its billing but that will take time.

     As your case is also case of ghost billing, you will find many of your fellow users here also still fighting for months & months.only very few of them have there problems solved.

    Now for your problem solution, first of all stop roaming the bsnl office and write to your commercial officer about your problem giving all the facts datewise along with all the proofs and send it via *registered* post. Insist that you should get all your communication with bsnl on paper so that you can prove later.


----------



## Chirag (May 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Me facing strange prob since this morning. Not able to open yahoo/meebo/digitalpoint and not even google. Only sites like digit, pw and my site are opening.


----------



## janitha (May 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> Me facing strange prob since this morning. Not able to open yahoo/meebo/digitalpoint and not even google. Only sites like digit, pw and my site are opening.



Exactly same with me also. 
Was wondering what happened!


----------



## tharun518 (May 14, 2007)

*Access other's computer using a gussed I.P.*

I could access other's computer using a gussed ip.
I went to a site to know my i.p. Then i paste my i.p on address bar. The modem site of my open. Then I tried changing the i.p this way
If my ip is
59.xx.33.172/
Changed to 59.xx.33.179/ failed
59.xx.33.180 failed
59.xx.33.175 worked
opened a modem site same as my. Then I check the username it was different. So i came to conclution that i access some ones modem. I could restart the modem and do what ever I could to my modem.
But next day when I tried to do with the same ip cant. But when i tried with ip similar to my it worked. All modem site i access was of the same modem wa3002-g1(UT Starcom). Please post reply.


----------



## Chirag (May 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I m not able to open any site except digit. Yahoo messenger is working.. Anyone facing the same prob or there is prob with my connection.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^all sites working.

clear your browser cache.


----------



## Chirag (May 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
Chalo chodo theek ho gaya.


----------



## daniel_joseph (May 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

BSNL broadband chairman, I.T MINISTER and ALL. Please try to provide night unlimited surfing (0200 to 0600) for Home 250 customers. You people provide it for all other plans exect this. Why this? Please try to give night unlimited.


----------



## Chirag (May 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
Err.


----------



## vasudel (May 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

My parents in India have the Broadband connection, voice chat is just fine.  They can see my webcam, but I can't see their webcam.  And also I can see their webcam & do voice chat if they connect via dialup with the same setting on the same computer.  It looks like some port issue with BSNL broadband, we called BSNL tech support but no luck.  Does anyone know what is the problem?.

Thanks


----------



## taj_rat (May 16, 2007)

*Unable to connect to Internet (BSNL DataONe)*

Hi..

Have a BSNL Dataone connection thats been working alright for last one year or so. However have not been able to connect from last 4-5 days. Had called BSNL support and the guy who came said that its a IE/Windows problem?? Have run AVG antivirus and anti-spyware scans which did not find anything. 

Initially was able to connect but wouldnt open any sites but now am unable to connect to the net at all. Even tried shutting down my ZA firewall but that did not happen either..

Please..any ideas that I could try..

Will await any help..


----------



## s18000rpm (May 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

does the "link" LED light up?


----------



## ITTechPerson (May 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				vasudel said:
			
		

> My parents in India have the Broadband connection, voice chat is just fine. They can see my webcam, but I can't see their webcam. And also I can see their webcam & do voice chat if they connect via dialup with the same setting on the same computer. It looks like some port issue with BSNL broadband, we called BSNL tech support but no luck. Does anyone know what is the problem?.
> 
> Thanks


 
can u tell which port they r using ? USB or LAN.
also, has they configured the cam on broadband conection ?


----------



## Akshay (May 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I m planning to get BSNL home 500 plan in my office. I want to connect 2 laptops n a desktop to d same conn. via wifi. Wht r my options - ICS or something else? 

Will I b able to browse wit 3 computer by just using one home connection? or will IP addr create a prb for me? Do I need to install ne additional software?


----------



## aryayush (May 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

They won't allow you to take a home plan for your office.

Yes, you can browse with all three computers on one connection.


----------



## Akshay (May 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@aryayush

Wht additional s/w. wil I need for it? 

_PS: I spoke to BSNL. My office is a residential premise. So dey dont have prb giving me home conn. _


----------



## debasish (May 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> do this after you enter the username , password etc in 192.168.1.1
> Click on *Tools *
> 
> Click on *System*
> ...



dear gary4gar, is thrn't any way out, without buyin a lan card...i heard that firmware upgrade can help....is it so? whr can i find it! pls help


----------



## batsD1 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have the home plan 1800 and recently my telephone bill shot up to 12,000/-. Can I use Dataone Usage Finder and Shaplus Dataone bandwidth to check my connection. How safe are the programs


----------



## vasudel (May 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Quote:
Originally Posted by *vasudel*
_My parents in India have the Broadband connection, voice chat is just fine. They can see my webcam, but I can't see their webcam. And also I can see their webcam & do voice chat if they connect via dialup with the same setting on the same computer. It looks like some port issue with BSNL broadband, we called BSNL tech support but no luck. Does anyone know what is the problem?._

_Thanks_




			
				ITTechPerson said:
			
		

> can u tell which port they r using ? USB or LAN.
> also, has they configured the cam on broadband conection ?


 
I think it is using LAN connection, do we need to configure anything specifically?. Not only that I am not able to connect using Netmeeting, & I used some remote desktop access s/w but they can see my screen not vice versa. Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## ITTechPerson (May 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				vasudel said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vasudel*
> 
> I think it is using LAN connection, do we need to configure anything specifically?. Not only that I am not able to connect using Netmeeting, & I used some remote desktop access s/w but they can see my screen not vice versa. Please help.
> ...


 

Boss they have some trackerware on their pc - pls suggest them to use updated antivirus, spyware in safe mod then run ccleaner.
I hope tht will help.
keep updating the progress


----------



## vasudel (May 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Quote:
Originally Posted by *vasudel*
_Quote:_
_Originally Posted by *vasudel*_

_I think it is using LAN connection, do we need to configure anything specifically?. Not only that I am not able to connect using Netmeeting, & I used some remote desktop access s/w but they can see my screen not vice versa. Please help._

_Thanks._




			
				ITTechPerson said:
			
		

> Boss they have some trackerware on their pc - pls suggest them to use updated antivirus, spyware in safe mod then run ccleaner.
> I hope tht will help.
> keep updating the progress


 
When i tried last time I told them to shutdown the antivirus etc to see if that is blocking. Will these spyware displayed in the Taskmanager when it runs, because they used the same PC without any changes in the setting but connected thru dialup. It works properly but not with BSNL broadband connection.

Thanks.


----------



## ITTechPerson (May 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

spyware will not showup anywhere but only in antyspyware scan - try spyware doctor 

I am just guessing the cam is not configured properly in broadband - ask them to remove the driver of the cam & reinstall it, then configure it in Instant msngr.
U posted early tht u can't access thr remote comp - is it only via broadband?


----------



## vasudel (May 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				ITTechPerson said:
			
		

> spyware will not showup anywhere but only in antyspyware scan - try spyware doctor
> 
> I am just guessing the cam is not configured properly in broadband - ask them to remove the driver of the cam & reinstall it, then configure it in Instant msngr.
> U posted early tht u can't access thr remote comp - is it only via broadband?


 
Yes it is via broadband but my parents can see my screen but not the other way. Also I could not access thr remote comp via dialup because of the bandwidth issue.


----------



## skghosh44 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

As per DataOne home plan 250 I have to get one email ID with 5 mb space
at the time of BB connection. But I have not provided the same by the 
BSNL. On enquiry about the same they inform me that I have to apply seperately for the same. I do so on 12/04/2007, but inspite of several reminder BSNL yet not inform me the email ID. Please tell me what I have to do for the same.


----------



## janitha (May 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				skghosh44 said:
			
		

> As per DataOne home plan 250 I have to get one email ID with 5 mb space
> at the time of BB connection. But I have not provided the same by the
> BSNL. On enquiry about the same they inform me that I have to apply seperately for the same. I do so on 12/04/2007, but inspite of several reminder BSNL yet not inform me the email ID. Please tell me what I have to do for the same.


The e-mail id is "username@dataone.in"


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@janitha:
are u 4m kerala?do u use dataone Home 500 plan?what speed max u get?
I am getting at max 218 KB/s or 1.74 Mbps,from muvattupuzha near ernakulam.


----------



## janitha (May 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> @janitha:
> are u 4m kerala?do u use dataone Home 500 plan?what speed max u get?
> I am getting at max 218 KB/s or 1.74 Mbps,from muvattupuzha near ernakulam.


Yes, I am from Kollam and I use Home 250. While downloading large files, I normally get near or around 200 KBps but at times it becomes very slow, especially of late.


----------



## gary4gar (May 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				debasish said:
			
		

> dear gary4gar, is thrn't any way out, without buyin a lan card...i heard that firmware upgrade can help....is it so? whr can i find it! pls help


well try your luck with updating firmware & all things of that sort but we can't garranty that it will work or not.

it may be or may be not


----------



## medigit (May 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi.. i am on Rs 500 plan.. i want to change the dataone plan to rs 250 (satrt up plam)..  how to\ change it???


----------



## gary4gar (May 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				medigit said:
			
		

> hi.. i am on Rs 500 plan.. i want to change the dataone plan to rs 250 (satrt up plam)..  how to\ change it???


submit a application to your customer service node/center


----------



## janitha (May 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> submit a application to your customer service node/center


Yes.
I submitted an application in the morning for my office 700 connection to be shifted to Plan 250 and when I checked the usage page in the afternoon it was changed. I had made advance payment for one year and the excess amount is being deducted from the telephone bill.

I mean to say that at times they are very prompt.


----------



## ITTechPerson (May 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

GOOD to hear bsnl is working tht damn good !!

Wow...


----------



## medigit (May 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@ janitha

whom did u address d letter 2..  nd where did u submit d application form??


----------



## janitha (May 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				medigit said:
			
		

> @ janitha
> 
> whom did u address d letter 2..  nd where did u submit d application form??


to the Commercial Officer, Dataone/BSNL.


----------



## major9 (May 27, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I'm in Cochin. I get only upload speeds btw. 3kBps & 12kBps. I'm on Home Unlimited plan.
What do you guys get ? 

I heard that in Airtel BB connection you get upto 30kBps upload speed on a 256kbps line. Is it true ?


----------



## comrade (May 27, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i need a small clarification...upload speed in my bsnl 900UL plan is around 6kBps...the same is not in the case with friends tata indicom who is getting 30KBps..both of us are on 256Kbps plan.
why this is so? tata using cable or adsl or what?


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				comrade said:
			
		

> tata using cable or adsl or what?


The speed is not depend on the router whether it is ADSL or DSL.It's depend upon the ISP provider.


----------



## bhutbhut (May 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Indranil92001 said:
			
		

> The speed is not depend on the router whether it is ADSL or DSL.It's depend upon the ISP provider.



I beg to differ here. You will always get better download speed than the upload speed in case of ADSL (Asymmetric Digital Subscriber Line) technolgy. ADSL uses two separate frequency bands, referred to as the upstream and downstream bands. The upstream band is used for communication from the end user to the telephone central office. The downstream band is used for communicating from the central office to the end user. With standard ADSL  the band from 25.875 kHz to 138 kHz is used for upstream communication, while 138 kHz – 1104 kHz is used for downstream communication.
As TaTa using DSL technology, your friend getting higher upload speed also. Here is some more clarifications :

The distinguishing characteristic of ADSL over other forms of DSL is that the volume of data flow is greater in one direction than the other, i.e. it is asymmetric. Providers usually market ADSL as a service for consumers to connect to the Internet in a relatively passive mode: able to use the higher speed direction for the "download" from the Internet but not needing to run servers that would require high speed in the other direction.

There are both technical and marketing reasons why ADSL is in many places the most common type offered to home users. On the technical side, there is likely to be more crosstalk from other circuits at the DSLAM end (where the wires from many local loops are close together) than at the customer premises. Thus the upload signal is weakest at the noisiest part of the local loop, while the download signal is strongest at the noisiest part of the local loop. It therefore makes technical sense to have the DSLAM transmit at a higher bit rate than does the modem on the customer end. Since the typical home user in fact does prefer a higher download speed, the telephone companies chose to make a virtue out of necessity, hence ADSL. On the marketing side, limiting upload speeds limits the attractiveness of this service to business customers, often causing them to purchase higher cost Digital Signal 1 services instead. In this fashion, it segments the digital communications market between business and home users.

Ref : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adsl
       *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dsl


----------



## Ravirdv (May 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi all

i want to get home500 plan but i dont have landline at home, is there any landline plan which has no monthly rental, i just want it for broadband


----------



## janitha (May 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ravirdv said:
			
		

> hi all
> 
> i want to get home500 plan but i dont have landline at home, is there any landline plan which has no monthly rental, i just want it for broadband



Yes, Home Plan UL 900 Plus. See the link
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm


----------



## Ravirdv (May 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

no yaar i want home500


----------



## janitha (May 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Quote
"home500 plan + no monthly rental + broadband"
I think the only possibility is to wait for BSNL to introduce such a plan.


----------



## Stuge (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I'm using MTNL 
are you guys bale to open *www.register.bol.net.in/


----------



## soumya (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

cannot change dataone password...getting this error

Content was blocked because it was not signed by a valid security certificate.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

use alternate browser rather than IE.use FF or opera.
but two days back when i tried changing passwd i got some error in red color 
but now no probs is working well.


----------



## desai_amogh (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

im in pune. i stay alone .. & dont have a bsnl landline connection..
& i want to buy a bsnl broadband connection..i have no intentions to use the landline
so plz tell me the best option & how i cud get the connection without using a landline connection.


----------



## Stuge (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				desai_amogh said:
			
		

> im in pune. i stay alone .. & dont have a bsnl landline connection..
> & i want to buy a bsnl broadband connection..i have no intentions to use the landline
> so plz tell me the best option & how i cud get the connection without using a landline connection.



In order to get BSNL BB connection .You will have to have BSNL landline ,otherwise they will not provide BB service to you .You can select  the cheapest landline package like the one   for Rs 99  and get a decent BB plan.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

after monsoon rains started dataone started getting bad or what in Kerala

I cant connect to dataone from yesterday evening onwards.if i try i get an error saying the "CHAP authentication failed: Error No.47:The system is busy. Please try again later." .today after 3'O Clock onwards i can sometimes connect.that is after trying for around 15 times!what is happening?I called the bsnl guy he is saying many ppl here in Ernakulam(Cochin) areas are experiancing this difficulty-he says this problem will be rectified by today evening.but nothing happens as of yet.
the link is up.(green LED).I use MT880 router modem.Someone from Kochin/Kerala confirm this?

```
root@ubuntu:~# pppoe-discovery 
Access-Concentrator: EKM-RAS-CSR-01
```
 ^is this da one core server that sets connection?


----------



## janitha (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> after monsoon rains started dataone started getting bad or what in Kerala
> 
> I cant connect to dataone from yesterday evening onwards.if i try i get an error saying the "CHAP authentication failed: Error No.47:The system is busy. Please try again later." .today after 3'O Clock onwards i can sometimes connect.that is after trying for around 15 times!what is happening?I called the bsnl guy he is saying many ppl here in Ernakulam(Cochin) areas are experiancing this difficulty-he says this problem will be rectified by today evening.but nothing happens as of yet.
> the link is up.(green LED).I use MT880 router modem.Someone from Kochin/Kerala confirm this?
> ...



Same here at Kollam also. After evening it gets connected but only after several attempts. But each time the error code and message are different.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^ OMG!Yes the same is happening;all over kerala?.I hopes broadband is not controlled from bangalore for dataone users or is it?  hope this will be resolved soon.
error codes may differ.
but the real cause is their core server is down/ it fails to resolve user names/passwds.In windows the error starting with some #715 is the original reason.


----------



## janitha (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> ^ OMG!Yes the same is happening;all over kerala?.I hopes broadband is not controlled from bangalore for dataone users or is it?  hope this will be resolved soon.
> error codes may differ.
> but the real cause is their core server is down/ it fails to resolve user names/passwds.In windows the error starting with some #715 is the original reason.



After several attempts I was again able to connect. 
BTW in my case this is the second or third instance during the past 20 months.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				janitha said:
			
		

> After several attempts I was again able to connect.


 same here.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have faced twice earlier but it is resolved and everything is fine.
but this time the problem is taking time to resolve an takes many attempts to connect that one can successfully connect to dataone.


----------



## raveena (Jun 6, 2007)

*Problem with ADSL Modem*

Hi frens,
            I am using BSNL broadband connection and for that i am using D-link ADSL Modem ..but the problem is that while browsing suddenly PPPoE LED(light) of ADSL modem stops glowing there by i am unable to browse....This problem arises frequently .....Again to have a glow in that LED i have to switch OFF the modem and ON it again .....but sometimes that PPPoE LED will not glow at all(Even after switching it off and On).
           So, if any one can help me in solving this problem, please tell me 
whether its the problem with Modem or with connection or some thing else....
If any one has the solution for this problem, u can mail me at raveena.reddy@gmail.com

Thanks and regards,
Raveena

Hi frens,
            I am using BSNL broadband connection and for that i am using D-link ADSL Modem ..but the problem is that while browsing suddenly PPPoE LED(light) of ADSL modem stops glowing there by i am unable to browse....This problem arises frequently .....Again to have a glow in that LED i have to switch OFF the modem and ON it again .....but sometimes that PPPoE LED will not glow at all(Even after switching it off and On).
           So, if any one can help me in solving this problem, please tell me
whether its the problem with Modem or with connection or some thing else....
If any one has the solution for this problem, u can mail me at raveena.reddy@gmail.com

Thanks and regards,
Raveena


----------



## morpheusv6 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> after monsoon rains started dataone started getting bad or what in Kerala
> 
> I cant connect to dataone from yesterday evening onwards.if i try i get an error saying the "CHAP authentication failed: Error No.47:The system is busy. Please try again later." .today after 3'O Clock onwards i can sometimes connect.that is after trying for around 15 times!what is happening?I called the bsnl guy he is saying many ppl here in Ernakulam(Cochin) areas are experiancing this difficulty-he says this problem will be rectified by today evening.but nothing happens as of yet.
> the link is up.(green LED).I use MT880 router modem.Someone from Kochin/Kerala confirm this?
> ...



In Bangalore since the past 2 nights(when it starts to rain) the connection drops. I called up the BSNL people and they told me that 'there's a major server breakdown'. That was yesterday. 
Today the connection was fine when I connected at 11 pm(the previous night). But at 12.30 am the connection again breaks(it had not even started to rain). When I woke up in the morning to check the downloads, I am getting DL speeds of *1 KB/s* and upload at 54 KB/s. This again rectified itself now at 8.35 am the speeds are back to normal again.
*Is BSNL trying to curb the 2-8 am UL downloads?*
Can anyone from Bangalore confirm this? I am from Jayanagar 4th Block areaand use Home 500 plan.

Watch this!!
*speedtest.dataone.in:83/bandwidthmeter/initialmeter.php


*[SIZE=+2]BSNL BROADBAND SPEED  TESTER[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=+2]Your  IP Address:[/SIZE] [SIZE=+2]xx.xx.xx.xxx[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+2]Your Current Bandwidth Reading:[/SIZE] [SIZE=+2]257.23  Mbps
[/SIZE][SIZE=-0](Download Rate at 32.15 MB/sec)[/SIZE]  

       28.8 kbps dial-up *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/1.gif  33.6 kbps dial-up *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/1.gif  53.3 kbps dial-up *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/1.gif  56 kbps ISDN *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/2.gif  128 kbps ISDN *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/2.gif  256 kbps BROADBAND *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/2.gif  384 kbps DSL *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/3.gif  768 kbps DSL *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/3.gif  1000 kbps DSL *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/4.gif  1500 kbps DSL/T1/Cable Modem *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/5.gif  *263401.3 kbps* *YOUR SPEED* *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/you.gif[SIZE=-0]

RETEST     CLOSE  

[/SIZE]     *Disclaimer:*
This application downloads file from BSNL  server and downloaded data will be counted as data download for the purpose of  Volume based Billing. BSNL does not claim that you will get the same download  speed from all other National and International web sites. This download speed  is just an indication of download speed limit supported on your BSNL dataone  connection or on the link by which you are connected to the Internet in ideal  conditions, and is not the absolute download speed limit.


What a speed!! (Blocked out the IP)

Found out the problem was at NIB Bangalore. Upgradation off server!!


----------



## morpheusv6 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Did someone lately check the dataone website?
It shows details only from 6.6.2007 onwards!! 
No records forMay, April,..
I have used around 900 MB of non free usage and the dataone site shows only 67 MB
Long live BSNL


----------



## praka123 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



> Found out the problem was at NIB Bangalore. Upgradation off server!!


Are u sure/


----------



## praka123 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Now from yesterday night onwards Bsnl dataone home500 @least is rocking 
very good speeds for me.the user/passwd resolve issue also gone.
@janitha:any changes there?


----------



## janitha (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> Now from yesterday night onwards Bsnl dataone home500 @least is rocking
> very good speeds for me.the user/passwd resolve issue also gone.
> @janitha:any changes there?



Today it is again normal.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

but speed also increased earlier max speed i got was 217 KB/s and rarely it touches 225 KB/S.now the speed for torrents even reached 210 KB/s easily.the direct downloads from debian.org etc shows max near 230 KB/sec. 

And do u ppl got there bsnl guys putting underground cables upto the house.  yes three months back they wired up to our house by  underground cable.waiting for this to be connected instead of from telephone post.-hoping some more speed in Dataone


----------



## ico (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hello,

Can some one help me.

I can't upload files...
I am unable to attach files in Gmail & Rapidshare & other sites too....I am experiencing very low speeds.......

And moreover when I log in to their Portal i.e. *10.240.96.195/
and click on User Info.........I get this

Username      "my username"
User Type     Postpaid Users 
User Status   *Offline *
Create Time   2005/04/13 10:57:20

How can I be offline when I am accessing Internet through DataOne && I am not getting those options that use to come on the Left Side & on the Top under the banner........I have included a Screenshot


----------



## lalam (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I wanted to know something i'm currently on sify and is it possible that i get a bsnl broadband connection through some data cable and without the need of having a landline connection for i don't intend on getting a landline connection though.....


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				lalam said:
			
		

> I wanted to know something i'm currently on sify and is it possible that i get a bsnl broadband connection through some data cable and without the need of having a landline connection for i don't intend on getting a landline connection though.....


No, You need a BSNL Landline for the DataOne ADSL serivice


----------



## spikygv (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i have a strange problem . i can connect to the net . google talk can sign me in . and everything is fine . sometimes , i cant access a few sites , sometimes i cant access any site(including dataone.in) with any browser . after a few minutes , everything is back to normal . sometimes i need to refresh the page , 5-6 times to access it . i had this problem 2 weeks back and i had told the customer service man and PROMPTLY after a week , he said the problem was corrected and i found myself satisfied . again the problem is somewhat vaguely repeating .why is it that sometimes , i cant access some sites(that my frens can with bsnl connection) ? thank you


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Jun 21, 2007)

*super SLOW night speeds*

hey guys,

i have been getting really slow download speeds at night time i.e., frm 2AM to 8AM... i am on 500 plan. i have observed that speeds are fine till 2 AM.

its like this..

 1:45 to 2:00 - transfer rate:115 kBps 
 2:00 to 2:30 - transfer rate:  50 kBps 
 2:30 to 7:30 - transfer rate: 25-30 kBps 
 7:30 to 8:00 - transfer rate:   50 kBps 
 8:00 to 8:15 - transfer rate: 115 kBps [back on track]

is bsnl manually throttling the speeds during those times?? can  i register any complain or is it a usual problem?


----------



## Manshahia (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey guys can i stop the Broadband service for two months as i m going out..??


----------



## spikygv (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: super SLOW night speeds*



			
				jack_the_ripper said:
			
		

> hey guys,
> 
> i have been getting really slow download speeds at night time i.e., frm 2AM to 8AM... i am on 500 plan. i have observed that speeds are fine till 2 AM.
> 
> ...




i think its the usual traffic prob . yesterday i had programmed pc to start at 2.30 am and hibernate at 7.30 am . so in 5 hours i downloaded abt 3 gb of data in torrents and the average speed as per my calculation will be 157KBPS.
try again and see . 

Whhat abt my problem . it is still persisting . weird . . . . .


----------



## almighty (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi frnds
i opt dataone connection 10 days back with basic phone connection
as i am not aware of plans ,i go with the start up plan, i don know abt the limits, now i know that i can use only 1 gb in one month
currently i am using 250 home plan but i would to change it for 500 home plan...
i can i change it... do i have to apply for new connection...
actualy the main prob is that net and phone connection belong to my dad name
and he is not in the city now and probably he come back after 2-3 months...
so if i tell bsnl executives to change the tariff they ask for the owner permission which i am not able to give them ryte now...
but i don want to continue with this 250 home plan coz the usage limit is too low and it cross limit in a week only
so is dere any way to change the tariff online so that i can log with my id and pass and request bsnl to change or amend my current plan to home 500
plz help me out frnds
thanking u and expecting a reply soon


----------



## Ravirdv (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi, I want to get "Home UL plus plan" now my question is that, there is no monthly rental for landline so is it possible to activate other plans on landline like "111Plan" for free BSNL to Bsnl calls(gujarat)?????


----------



## mohit (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hey people.

I am currently using BSNL Dataone broadband service and I would like to go wireless.

I want to know what all hardware (please post model nos as well) will I require if I want to go wireless with my lappy. The network should be decent in a large sized room.

I had the chance to use the wireless modem cum router provided by BSNL and it was made by Huwawei (I hope I spelled it right). It was very decent and simple to install and the best part was the modem was inbuilt in the router itself. It offered Wireless, USB and LAN connectivity in one single device and there was no need of anything else. As I said even the modem was in built.

I am looking for something like that but it should not be real expensive as well.

Please let me know what options I have.

Thanks.


----------



## Kniwor (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Is a Bfone necessary for taking dataone connection.
If yes, will i have to pay the bfone bill too, it will be absolutely useless here, already there sufficient phones....
If bill is to be paid, what will be the minimum monthly after taking the starter plan (including bfone bill) that I will have to pay..


----------



## mohit (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Kniwor said:
			
		

> Is a Bfone necessary for taking dataone connection.
> If yes, will i have to pay the bfone bill too, it will be absolutely useless here, already there sufficient phones....
> If bill is to be paid, what will be the minimum monthly after taking the starter plan (including bfone bill) that I will have to pay..


A Bfone is absoultely necessary for Dataone.

If you dont want to pay the Bfone rent then opt for the Home UL 900 PLUS plan which does not have the usual Bfone rental.

All other home plans will be charged the Bfone rental separately. The rental for the Bfone comes to approx 180 bucks in each billing cycle of 2 months. (This may vary depending on your location)


----------



## Ravirdv (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

ok, i have applied for landline now if i apply for Home900+ then there would be no monthly rental for landline right?????????????


----------



## mohit (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ravirdv said:
			
		

> ok, i have applied for landline now if i apply for Home900+ then there would be no monthly rental for landline right?????????????



No there will be no rental for the landline in the HUL 900 PLUS plan.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

but if anyone wants any other plan then Unlimited then he can opt for incomming only by paying
monthly 120/-
or yearly 1320/-(instead of 1440/-)


----------



## mohit (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> but if anyone wants any other plan then Unlimited then he can opt for incomming only by paying
> monthly 120/-
> or yearly 1320/-(instead of 1440/-)



Which plan is that ? Is that the Sulabh plan ? I was not being given Dataone facility on my Sulabh phone. Is it possible or is it some other plan ?


----------



## Kniwor (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> but if anyone wants any other plan then Unlimited then he can opt for incomming only by paying
> monthly 120/-
> or yearly 1320/-(instead of 1440/-)



he said 180/- for 2 month cycle, isin't that cheaper...

Do u mean 120/- for 2 month cycle? and what's the name of this plan..


----------



## ayush_chh (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi!
i have an account with 250 home plan on my tel no. the dn/up is only limited to 1GB...if i use someone elses account on my line and if the dn/up limit of his account exceeds the max  who will be charged me or him???


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Kniwor
the chages i said are for Sulabh plan(incomming only)
its 120/- Per month
so 120x12 = 1440(rental for whole year)
instead you can pay 1320 as time only then nothing will come as phone rental in ur bill
check *bsnl.in/service/tnc/basictariff.htm



			
				mohit said:
			
		

> Which plan is that ? Is that the Sulabh plan ? I was not being given Dataone facility on my Sulabh phone. Is it possible or is it some other plan ?


Dataone can installed on Sulabh plan there no problem at all,I have seen one of my friends was using dataone with  Sulabh plan, may there must different policies for different circles.
   But speaking technically there no problem because there no need to dail any number in dataone so it can be used with Sulabh plan. even i on my phone have also tried it.
   once my incomming & outgoing were barred due to non-payment of bill
 but still dataone was up and running


----------



## mohit (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mohit said:
			
		

> Hey people.
> 
> I am currently using BSNL Dataone broadband service and I would like to go wireless.
> 
> ...



Can somebody help me with that ?


----------



## arun_e (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				raj14 said:
			
		

> Well maybe BSNL hasn't replaced their servers in your city, they surely did in my city



Hi guys,
           Is there any way to use other accounts with one telephone line. I have some usernames and passwords, but I cant use them. So please tell me a solution.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_neutral.gif


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: super SLOW night speeds*



			
				jack_the_ripper said:
			
		

> hey guys,
> 
> i have been getting really slow download speeds at night time i.e., frm 2AM to 8AM... i am on 500 plan. i have observed that speeds are fine till 2 AM.
> 
> ...


 
This is absolutely normal, the reason being, everyone who's got night unlimited takes advantage of the time between 2am to 8am. So, the users connecting to your local telephone exchange/city are downloading more during that time than any other time of day, resulting in constrained bandwidth for everyone!



			
				mohit said:
			
		

> Hey people.
> 
> I am currently using BSNL Dataone broadband service and I would like to go wireless.
> 
> ...


 

Well, as you suggested, the best option is a modem cum router rather than having a seperate modem and a router. Why don't you purchase BSNL's router itself? I reckon that is quite good comparing other modem/routers in the market. However options are limited for a modem cum router but you can find a lot of WiFi routers without modems.

*Modem cum Router*

D-Link Wireless Router + Modem (DSL-G604T) -- Rs 4700/-
Linksys Wireless Router + Modem (WCG200) -- Rs 4700/-
Netgear Wireless Router + Modem (DG834G) -- Rs 3700/-
I would certainly recommend the netgear. It's not only cheaper but also very reliable and easy to use! Thousands of customers I know prefer the netgear over the others.

*Router Only*

Net Gear Wireless Router (WGR614) -- Rs 2200/-
D-Link Access Point (DWLG-2100AP) Wireless Upto 108Mbps -- Rs 3400/-
D-Link Wireless Router (DI-524) -- Rs 2300/-
Linksys Wireless Router (WRT54G) -- Rs 2800/-


The choise is yours!


----------



## herc (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey ppl i recently applied for a bb connenction of bsnl...first they told us tht no modem was availabe so we bought one of netgear...then they told us tht theyu dnt hav any empty ports...so we waited a month and now the modem is not working....i took it to the ppl and they said it had to be tweaked so they accesed it's internal using "*192.168.0.1" they changed some settings but when i bought it home...it didnt connect...then i asked them and they asked if the above url was being opened when i tried it...it didnt...now they r putting it off again..???plz help...why isnt it opening??....i also posted this post sumwhere else but got no reply...plz help me out??


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Um, cause its *192.168.1.1 and not 0.1 I s'pose.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				herc said:
			
		

> hey ppl i recently applied for a bb connenction of bsnl...first they told us tht no modem was availabe so we bought one of netgear...then they told us tht theyu dnt hav any empty ports...so we waited a month and now the modem is not working....i took it to the ppl and they said it had to be tweaked so they accesed it's internal using "*192.168.0.1" they changed some settings but when i bought it home...it didnt connect...then i asked them and they asked if the above url was being opened when i tried it...it didnt...now they r putting it off again..???plz help...why isnt it opening??....i also posted this post sumwhere else but got no reply...plz help me out??


 
Ok, here's what you'll need to do:


First, click on start, go to run and then type 'cmd' without the inverted commas and then hit enter or click on 'OK'
Now, you'll get a black command prompt window. If you don't get this, then either your administrator has restricted your access or cmd is missing from root directory.
Once you get the command prompt, just type in 'ipconfig' without the commas. You just need to type without clicking on anything.
Now you should get something like this:
Windows IP Configuration

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 7:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

If you don't get anything like this, then there is some problem with your LAN card or drivers or maybe your LAN connection is disabled in network connections. Try reinstalling the LAN card through device manager if it's a problem with the drivers. Or, if its disabled in the control panel, right click on the local area connection and enable it.

Your Default Gateway address will be your Router's internal I.P address. This is the address that you'll need to access the router to make any configuration changes on the router.

Here's were you'll need to be careful:

Now, on the same command prompt window, type 'ping your_default_gateway_IP_address' eg: ping 192.168.0.1.

You are supposed to get something like this:

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

If you get this, then it shows that your router is communicating properly with your computer. However, if you get something like this:

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)

Then it means, your router is not talking your computer or vice versa. Also, it could be your firewall. Try disabling all your firewalls and anti virus and try ping again.

If the ping is successfull, then you can try accessing the router interface to make the necessary changes you want. However, if it still doesn't come up (doesn't even ask for router username and password), then it could be a problem with your browser.

Try these steps and let me know the outcome.


----------



## herc (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

thanks for the step by step help....man...but i alredy tried all tht....it ws a prob. in hte os only i reinstalled it...found it when i was trying to manually setup the conection...neways its wurking fine now....thanks anyway...man!!!


----------



## mohit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Help is here
Thanks for helping me out. I am planning to go with Netgear as well


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mohit said:
			
		

> @Help is here
> Thanks for helping me out. I am planning to go with Netgear as well


 
Good choise! Enjoy!


----------



## direfulsky (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have bsnl data one connection...mostilly i do get download speed around 45 to 50 KBPS..pls tell watts diffrence betwen kbps and KBPS>?
THANKS in adavnce.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				direfulsky said:
			
		

> I have bsnl data one connection...mostilly i do get download speed around 45 to 50 KBPS..pls tell watts diffrence betwen kbps and KBPS>?
> THANKS in adavnce.


 
Kbps = Kilo *bits* per second
KBps = Kilo *Bytes* per second

1 Byte = 8 bits

So, when you transfer a 1MB file, it's one MegaByte and not bit. 

So, if you have a transfer speed of 1MBps, then it willl take 1sec to download. 1MBps = 8Mbps.

So, when you mean your dataone connection is running at 2Mbps, the maximum throuhput/transfer rate you can achieve is 250KBps or 2000Kbps.

I hope it's clear!


----------



## xsreality (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hello friends!

I am a bit frustrated now trying for the past few hours to successfully open the ports for my client (Azureus). I am on bsnl 500 plan, with Huawei SmartAX MT880 modem.. i found out that port forwarding is important to get good speeds, but however have i tried I am not able to get past the following error:


```
NAT Error: IP Address:port no. Connection Time Out 20 secs.
```

I tried instructions on portforward.com but to no avail. I have created virtual servers but that didnt help too.. I am using ZoneAlarm firewall (not anti-virus)  but disabling it makes no difference. Plz can anybody help me out?

Thanx,
Abhinav


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				xsreality said:
			
		

> Hello friends!
> 
> I am a bit frustrated now trying for the past few hours to successfully open the ports for my client (Azureus). I am on bsnl 500 plan, with Huawei SmartAX MT880 modem.. i found out that port forwarding is important to get good speeds, but however have i tried I am not able to get past the following error:
> 
> ...


why don't you Enable UnNP in router & azureus ?


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				xsreality said:
			
		

> Hello friends!
> 
> I am a bit frustrated now trying for the past few hours to successfully open the ports for my client (Azureus). I am on bsnl 500 plan, with Huawei SmartAX MT880 modem.. i found out that port forwarding is important to get good speeds, but however have i tried I am not able to get past the following error:
> 
> ...


 


Enable upnp in Azureus
Enable tcp, udp & pnp in Windows Firewall
Enable tcp, udp & upnp on the modem
If this doesn't work Try using ports 53000-63000 instead of the default.


----------



## arnab2kool (Jul 1, 2007)

*How can I connect my laptop and desktop in Dataone 500?*

How can I connect my laptop and desktop in Dataone 500? I have connected my laptop thru USB and I want to connect my desktop using the LAN port cause my LAN port is not working in laptop. And also when I am connecting my Laptop to internet thru USB I am getting 12mbps whereas in LAN I get 100 mbps! Whats the reason behind. And my computer says when connected to internet "limited or no connectivity". I dont know why? Can I get the same speed in USB as I used to get in LAN, and also how to connect the both?

Waiting for someones help.

Thanks.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: How can I connect my laptop and desktop in Dataone 500?*



			
				arnab2kool said:
			
		

> How can I connect my laptop and desktop in Dataone 500? I have connected my laptop thru USB and I want to connect my desktop using the LAN port cause my LAN port is not working in laptop. And also when I am connecting my Laptop to internet thru USB I am getting 12mbps whereas in LAN I get 100 mbps! Whats the reason behind. And my computer says when connected to internet "limited or no connectivity". I dont know why? Can I get the same speed in USB as I used to get in LAN, and also how to connect the both?
> 
> Waiting for someones help.
> 
> Thanks.


 
Dude, if you are using the modem that BSNL provided, then it will connect only with either the USB or the LAN. You cannot have both the USB and the LAN working at the same time. For that, you will need to get a router or buy a switch and connect it to your modem and conect both your laptop and PC to the switch with a LAN cable. If you don't, then you are bound to get the error 'Limited or no Connectivity'

As far as the speeds are concerned. The USB 1.0 transfer is limited to 12Mbps. However, LAN works at 100Mbps. It's something that you can't change. But, you don't need to worry about it. Because, you are really not going to get the speed that you see. You won't get a speed of more than 2Mbps even if you use the USB or the LAN, because that is the speed of your connection to the internet. The speed that you see displayed is the speed between your laptop/PC and the modem and not the actual speed of your line. So, it doesn't make a difference even if it's USB or LAN.


----------



## arnab2kool (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: How can I connect my laptop and desktop in Dataone 500?*



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Dude, if you are using the modem that BSNL provided, then it will connect only with either the USB or the LAN. You cannot have both the USB and the LAN working at the same time. For that, you will need to get a router or buy a switch and connect it to your modem and conect both your laptop and PC to the switch with a LAN cable. If you don't, then you are bound to get the error 'Limited or no Connectivity'
> 
> As far as the speeds are concerned. The USB 1.0 transfer is limited to 12Mbps. However, LAN works at 100Mbps. It's something that you can't change. But, you don't need to worry about it. Because, you are really not going to get the speed that you see. You won't get a speed of more than 2Mbps even if you use the USB or the LAN, because that is the speed of your connection to the internet. The speed that you see displayed is the speed between your laptop/PC and the modem and not the actual speed of your line. So, it doesn't make a difference even if it's USB or LAN.



Thanks mate, for the information. I have another question. I have a network card named 22mbps. I have the cd too. I installed the wireless lan driver, pcmcia driver but I cant use the wireless feature. Any solutions for this?


----------



## xsreality (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Enable upnp in Azureus
> Enable tcp, udp & pnp in Windows Firewall
> Enable tcp, udp & upnp on the modem
> If this doesn't work Try using ports 53000-63000 instead of the default.





			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> why don't you Enable UnNP in router & azureus ?



Thanx for the replies...

1. upnp is enabled by default in Azureus.
2. I am not having SP2, so windows firewall is not there.. though I have allowed ports for TCP, UDP in zonealarm.. but as disabling ZA also doesnt help, so problem must be in router and not in firewall. modem firewall is also disabled.
3. upnp is already enabled on the modem. How exactly should I enable TCP, UDP on modem.. there is no such option.. if you mean creating virtual server then i have done that already.
4. My port no. is 53552. its in the range u suggested.

*I read in another forum that this problem arises due to corrupted router configuration.. what does that mean? How can it be corrected?*


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Xsreality: You first have to set a static IP to your PC, and then forward ports.. 

First follow the instructions in this link..
*portforward.com/networking/static-xp.htm

Then follow this...
*portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Huawei/SmartAX-MT880/Azureus.htm

I know you've mentioned that ypu have already tried the instructions in portforward.com.. But still I want to make sure that you have made the first step also. I've been using azureus with no problems afetr I successfully forwarded ports using these instructions..


----------



## xsreality (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have followed the first instruction also.. and I have a static IP now.. (IP Address is defined and not obtained automatically). My static IP address is 192.168.1.2
But I have not yet successfully been able to forward ports.


----------



## almighty (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey my frnd today formated his pc 
he is using dataone home 250 
but he dont know how to install modem 
so he called me up
can any one tell me how to install modem... he is using xp pro..and modem is given by bsnl
one of my frnd told him that xp has inbuilt driver for modem (bsnl) 
is it true ?
if ys how to configrue it
plz guide properly
thanking u


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: How can I connect my laptop and desktop in Dataone 500?*



			
				arnab2kool said:
			
		

> Thanks mate, for the information. I have another question. I have a network card named 22mbps. I have the cd too. I installed the wireless lan driver, pcmcia driver but I cant use the wireless feature. Any solutions for this?


 
If you are trying to use the PCMCIA card with the existing modem, you are not going to see any luck with the wireless because of the simple fact that the modem that you have, I dont' think it's got wireless. So my friends, as an All in one solution to your problem, I would advise you to go for a wireless router.

check my post in the thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29143&page=99 for more on wireless routers.



			
				almighty said:
			
		

> hey my frnd today formated his pc
> he is using dataone home 250
> but he dont know how to install modem
> so he called me up
> ...


 
You dont' need to install the modem if the computer has a LAN port/card. But if he's got USB, you can download the latest drivers for the modem from 
*www.huawei.com. Copy that onto a CD/pen drive from somewhere else and then take it to your friends place and install it like any other driver.​ 
However, if you are going to use the LAN card, then first reset the modem with the help of the reset button at the back of it. (don't do this if you dont' remeber the username/password). Then just plug the modem up with the LAN cable and go into the LAN TCP/IP properties and set this address manually:
I.P: 192.168.1.2
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1​ 
Once this is done, open IE and go to the address 192.168.1.1 and enter the username: admin and password: password.​ 
Then go in and enable the DHCP server on the modem and put in the dataone username and password and put your TCP/IP settings on the computer back to automatic. You should be able to browse absolutely fine now.  ​


----------



## goobimama (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Woohoo! Finally upgraded to 2mbps Home1000.... I know this is spamming, but I just felt like it.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

So HD all the way!
But some People are lucky
you on 2mbps and i am on my dial-up
No bb for me bad


----------



## xsreality (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Friends, if the router configuration is corrupted, what needs to be done to correct it?


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@xsreality...: You are making a mistake in the first step.. In the first link, at the end of the page, you have two blanks to fill : 
Enter your computer's default gateway: 	 
Enter your computer's current IP Address:

In the default gateway, enter, 192.168.1.1
In the current IP, enter, 192.168.1.2

Now click the Find Static IP addresses button... Most likely you'll get it as 192.168.1.136.. You must use this as the Ip address instead of the 192.168.1.2 you already have..

Then follow the 2nd step of setting the router..


----------



## herc (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey ppl how do u check ur usage stats in bsnl bb connection...i have 250 home plan and not been able to check it....guess i dunno how???


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Use datafox extension for firefox, if you use it....!!


----------



## herc (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

no no man i want to check wid the bsnl ppl i already am using datafox...but want to compare it wid theirs???


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*10.240.0.195/webLogin.jsp

This is the BSNL site for checking the BB usage.. But I've not visited the site for more than 6 months, ever since I started using datafox..!! Datafox gives proper info.. so I don't think you should worry about it giving improper data..


----------



## herc (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

how do u get datafox???i searchd on the plugins page but got nnuthin?


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

No... its not in the plug ins page.. 
Get it here... *www.thegoan.com/datafox/


----------



## herc (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i downloaded and installed it but its not working....actually i use the always on connection ...i j ust switch on the modem and connect to the internet....dont hjave to fill in a password or anything....soo datafox also is not working???


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I use the same way as you have mentioned... But many times the BSNL site is down, that you may not be able to access it either way.. Just try it agaion a day or two later..


----------



## arnab2kool (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: How can I connect my laptop and desktop in Dataone 500?*



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> If you are trying to use the PCMCIA card with the existing modem, you are not going to see any luck with the wireless because of the simple fact that the modem that you have, I dont' think it's got wireless. So my friends, as an All in one solution to your problem, I would advise you to go for a wireless router.
> 
> check my post in the thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29143&page=99 for more on wireless routers.
> 
> ...




Its got wireless man. I bought the modem from BSNL that costs 1800, I think you have heard this modem (Type - II). It has a aerial and an indicator (wireless) too. So cant it be connected? Cant I connect my pc wirelessly with the help of this modem to the internet?

Thank you.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: How can I connect my laptop and desktop in Dataone 500?*



			
				arnab2kool said:
			
		

> Its got wireless man. I bought the modem from BSNL that costs 1800, I think you have heard this modem (Type - II). It has a aerial and an indicator (wireless) too. So cant it be connected? Cant I connect my pc wirelessly with the help of this modem to the internet?
> 
> Thank you.


 
Yes, you can, what is the exact problem, is it still with driver installation or configuration?


----------



## arnab2kool (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: How can I connect my laptop and desktop in Dataone 500?*



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Yes, you can, what is the exact problem, is it still with driver installation or configuration?



yes installed the driver, but still not working. Dont know why? Also installed the datafox. how to see the usage rate?

Thank you.


----------



## mohit (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Woohoo! Finally upgraded to 2mbps Home1000.... I know this is spamming, but I just felt like it.


Which is this plan ? 2MBS unlimited ?

EDIT : Never mind. Found it.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: How can I connect my laptop and desktop in Dataone 500?*



			
				arnab2kool said:
			
		

> yes installed the driver, but still not working. Dont know why? Also installed the datafox. how to see the usage rate?
> 
> Thank you.


 
As far as the usage is concerned. You can go to www.dataone.in. If it's not displaying a page, you will need to check if you are using the correct DNS server address. If all is correct and still no go, then download the DataOne-Bandwidth Checker 2.7 from www.ShaPlus.com. It's quite a useful software.

As far as the problem with the wireless is concerned. You don't need to install any drivers! If you have installed any, then uninstall it first. Plug the computer to the router directly with a LAN cable and then log onto 192.168.1.1 and make sure wireless is enabled and that it's on both 'b' and 'g' type. Dont' change any default channel settings. And also make a note of the SSID. Once that is done, unplug the LAN cable and plug your wireless card in the computer and Windows will automatically detect it and install the generic drivers.

Once that's done. Go into network connections, right click on the wireless area connection and left click on 'Scan for networks' or 'view list of available networks'. Select the network which has the same name as your router's SSID.

You should get connected with this!


----------



## mohit (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Can somebody tell me how can I have BSNL connected as "Always On" ? I want it such that whenever I start my PC, BSNL should be connected already and I dont have to connect it manually. I just want that as soon as the PC loads windows, I can surf instantly. Is this possible ? I heard it was. Someone knowing how to do it, please post here.

Thanks.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mohit said:
			
		

> Can somebody tell me how can I have BSNL connected as "Always On" ? I want it such that whenever I start my PC, BSNL should be connected already and I dont have to connect it manually. I just want that as soon as the PC loads windows, I can surf instantly. Is this possible ? I heard it was. Someone knowing how to do it, please post here.
> 
> Thanks.


 
You can do that by setting up the modem to connect automatically by itself rather than you needing to click on the connection icon to connect. Please let me know the model no. of the modem you have so that I can give you the appropiate instructions.


----------



## mohit (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> You can do that by setting up the modem to connect automatically by itself rather than you needing to click on the connection icon to connect. Please let me know the model no. of the modem you have so that I can give you the appropiate instructions.



I am having Huwawei MT882.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mohit said:
			
		

> Can somebody tell me how can I have BSNL connected as "Always On" ? I want it such that whenever I start my PC, BSNL should be connected already and I dont have to connect it manually. I just want that as soon as the PC loads windows, I can surf instantly. Is this possible ? I heard it was. Someone knowing how to do it, please post here.
> 
> Thanks.



Open the Modem setting page by clicking here-> *192.168.1.1/ & do as instructed in the pic.
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/bc.JPG


----------



## mohit (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^Not opening for me. How do you open it ?


----------



## janitha (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mohit said:
			
		

> ^^Not opening for me. How do you open it ?


Same with me!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

ok forgot, it might differ for other models.

read the DataOne Manual book, it wud be given there on how to access modem setting page.

try to open (copy paste it in adrrs. bar) in Internet Explorer.

*192.168.1.1/


----------



## janitha (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ok forgot, it might differ for other models.
> 
> read the DataOne Manual book, it wud be given there on how to access modem setting page.
> 
> ...



Tried IE also with same result.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mohit said:
			
		

> ^^Not opening for me. How do you open it ?





Go start>control panel>network connection> local area connection>open properies>select TCP/IP>click properies 

and set it as shown
*img339.imageshack.us/img339/7818/defaultgatewaynm7.jpg


----------



## cyber_ral (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

how does one configure bsnl dataone on mandriva linux 2007??


----------



## praka123 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^do ask in Open Source Section


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 6, 2007)

*Didn't have my internet connection for over 48 hours! Reason, BSNL!*

I am using BSNL's modem one a rental basis, and the day before yesterday, the modem's power adapter gave up on me! It refused to turn on the modem.

Now, what's the first thing you would think? Yes, take the thing and run to your telephone exchange to get it replaced because it's their modem and you still have warranty because you are still paying for it. That is what I also thought but sadly, that's where things took a turn for the bad.

As soon as the I took the modem and the adapter to the exchange, the officer in-charge plugged the modem with another adapter and voila! It turned on which again confirmed that the adapter I had was faulty. Now, you would think they are going to replace it for you. Atleast that's what I thought! But the officer told me that they don't have any stock and that there were a lot of adapters that were sent to Gujrat to get repaired, and she told me as soon as those adapter come, she'll give me one. And guess how long that is going to take? 3 months!!! The officer in-charge is asking me to wait for 3 months without a broadband connection!! Hell, I can't stay 3 hours without it!! It ticked me off, and I asked her if me buying another adapter would void the modem warranty to which she replied she wouldn't recommend me to do that, but if I'm willing, I can go get one.

Now, you would think, ok, hell with the replacement, I'll just go get a new adapter for 150~200 bucks. Again, atleast that's what I thought and voila, I was wrong again!! I searched my entire town in all the electrictronics shops for a replacement adapter, and hell, they ain't got one of the similar type!! I even went to the nearest city and no one has it!!

Now, you would think that not getting one is impossible!! but trust me, the adapter that the modem needs is not the one you would normally find in electronics shops. The adapter the modem uses is a 9V AC 1000mA. First of all, you don't get an AC to AC adapter normally in electronic shops. You can find a million varieties of AC to DC adapters. And on top of that, this adapter need 1000mA of power! Even if you found and AC to AC adapter, they aren't anymore powerful than 500mA. You just can't find one!! Even if you found one, it is not easily accessible! Finally I ran out of choice and the only option was to repair the bloody thing!! And thankfully one of the shop keepers directed me to a very remote location, you can't even call that place a town, on going there, there is this one place where a couple of electronic geeks repair anything possible! And thankfully once again, they promised to repair my adapter but they said it would take 3 days!! I begged them and tried to make them understand the importance of the adapter and finally agreed to repair it within a day for 110 bucks!

So, I went again to the remote place today and finally got the adapter back and got online and I'm writing this post!

The moral of the story is: DON"T GET A BSNL MODEM!! Looking back at my posts, I certainly did support the modems they supply because they are considerably good quality but lack of support and BSNL's ignorance has promted me to take an alternative route!! So, when you get a modem/router make sure the accessories are easily available in the market no matter which brand it is! I've even told the guy to make me another adapter just in case this one gives up again! Atleast it's just a matter of 110bucks than 3 days or 3 months without a connection to the outside world!!


----------



## janitha (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Any 9V 1000 ma adapter is not such a big deal, whether AC or DC. If AC, it is only a matter of a 9V 1000 ma step down transformer, wires and the pin.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Didn't have my internet connection for over 48 hours! Reason, BSNL!*



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> I am using BSNL's modem one a rental basis, and the day before yesterday, the modem's power adapter gave up on me! It refused to turn on the modem.
> 
> Now, what's the first thing you would think? Yes, take the thing and run to your telephone exchange to get it replaced because it's their modem and you still have warranty because you are still paying for it. That is what I also thought but sadly, that's where things took a turn for the bad.
> 
> ...


so Planning to Buy a Dlink 502T??


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				janitha said:
			
		

> Any 9V 1000 ma adapter is not such a big deal, whether AC or DC. If AC, it is only a matter of a 9V 1000 ma step down transformer, wires and the pin.


 
It's quite easy to say that, and myself being an electronic & electrical hobbyist understand the point that you are trying to make. But just take a step back at walk the path again but this time in the form of a layman who knows nothing about these things. How do you think they are going to react?

The reason I got it fixed in the first place is because I knew it could be fixed and I knew the procedure that involves in fixing it and I knew who could do it at the earliest. Otherwise, why do you think I went in search of that shop? It's just because I didn't have the accessories to fix it myself and knew it could be done elsewhere.

But that's not the case with everyone. The point that I tried to make was that it is not something that is easily accessible unlike primary AC and secondary DC adapters available commercially.


----------



## janitha (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> It's quite easy to say that, and myself being an electronic & electrical hobbyist understand the point that you are trying to make. But just take a step back at walk the path again but this time in the form of a layman who knows nothing about these things. How do you think they are going to react?
> 
> The reason I got it fixed in the first place is because I knew it could be fixed and I knew the procedure that involves in fixing it and I knew who could do it at the earliest. Otherwise, why do you think I went in search of that shop? It's just because I didn't have the accessories to fix it myself and knew it could be done elsewhere.
> 
> But that's not the case with everyone. The point that I tried to make was that it is not something that is easily accessible unlike primary AC and secondary DC adapters available commercially.



Any local technician anywhere in India will do it for you and it won't take much time or cost.

But regarding the customer care of BSNL, I agree.


----------



## arnab2kool (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Didn't have my internet connection for over 48 hours! Reason, BSNL!*



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> I am using BSNL's modem one a rental basis, and the day before yesterday, the modem's power adapter gave up on me! It refused to turn on the modem.
> 
> Now, what's the first thing you would think? Yes, take the thing and run to your telephone exchange to get it replaced because it's their modem and you still have warranty because you are still paying for it. That is what I also thought but sadly, that's where things took a turn for the bad.
> 
> ...



No man you are right. But in my town I got 2 adapters defected due to high voltage and they replaced it twice. For the 2nd adapter replacement they dint had any spare adapter and adviced me to purchase an adapter from market and that wouldn't void my warranty. I purchased an adapter according to the voltage specifications (9v or 12v, I dont remember) and used for 2 months, and after that they gave me another adapter and its working fine. Try to use a voltage stabilizer for using ur pc and modem adapter. Take out a common power output from ur voltage stabilizer and connect ur UPS to it and plugin ur adapter into it, that will save ur adapter for rest of ur life. I am doing so and I havent faced any problems from that time.

Thank you.

Hello,

I want connect my BSNL modem (Quidway WA 1003A) via Bluetooth. I have tried number of times, but dint got it working. I asked the BSNL people that whether I have the wireless facility in my modem or the aerial and wireless indicator are just in the modem to add a bit beauty to it? They answered me "no your modem has this facility and you connect wirelessly with the help of Bluetooth, all you need is a Bluetooth Dongle". Now can anybody tell me how I can make my connection working between the Bluetooth Dongle and the modem, so that I can connect to net without wires also. 

Help needed, please.

Thank you.

Hello,

I want to connect my BSNL modem (Quidway WA 1003A) via Bluetooth. I have tried number of times, but dint got it working. I asked the BSNL people that whether I have the wireless facility in my modem or the aerial and wireless indicator are just in the modem to add a bit beauty to it? They answered me "no your modem has this facility and you connect wirelessly with the help of Bluetooth, all you need is a Bluetooth Dongle". Now can anybody tell me how I can make my connection working between the Bluetooth Dongle and the modem, so that I can connect to net without wires also. 

Help needed, please.

Thank you.



			
				arnab2kool said:
			
		

> No man you are right. But in my town I got 2 adapters defected due to high voltage and they replaced it twice. For the 2nd adapter replacement they dint had any spare adapter and adviced me to purchase an adapter from market and that wouldn't void my warranty. I purchased an adapter according to the voltage specifications (9v or 12v, I dont remember) and used for 2 months, and after that they gave me another adapter and its working fine. Try to use a voltage stabilizer for using ur pc and modem adapter. Take out a common power output from ur voltage stabilizer and connect ur UPS to it and plugin ur adapter into it, that will save ur adapter for rest of ur life. I am doing so and I havent faced any problems from that time.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...



OOps posted twice by mistake! Sorry everybody for this. Moderators dont mind. But I need help with the wireless issue.

Thank you.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Listen mate, the wireless you are referring to is of 2 types. One is Wi-Fi and the other bluetooth. The modem you have has Wi-Fi while your USB dongle supports bluetooth. Both of them are different technologies and cannot connect with each other. So, you can't try connecting a bluetooth device to another device that only supports Wi-Fi. So, all you need to do is just get a wireless LAN card for you PC and you should be able to connect wirelessly. If you have a laptop, just check the configuration to see it alredy has a wireless LAN card(WLAN).


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Didn't have my internet connection for over 48 hours! Reason, BSNL!*



			
				arnab2kool said:
			
		

> No man you are right. But in my town I got 2 adapters defected due to high voltage and they replaced it twice. For the 2nd adapter replacement they dint had any spare adapter and adviced me to purchase an adapter from market and that wouldn't void my warranty. I purchased an adapter according to the voltage specifications (9v or 12v, I dont remember) and used for 2 months, and after that they gave me another adapter and its working fine. Try to use a voltage stabilizer for using ur pc and modem adapter. Take out a common power output from ur voltage stabilizer and connect ur UPS to it and plugin ur adapter into it, that will save ur adapter for rest of ur life. I am doing so and I havent faced any problems from that time.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


THese bsnl babu's are misleading you
bluethoth & wi-fi are separate protocols and and arent't compatible with each other.

you can use a wi-fi card(PCI) on destop which comes for 1200/-
and on lappy u will have it inbuilt


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 9, 2007)

*Any Routing Problems with Dataone today?*

Anyone facing any routing problems with the connection today? 

I haven't been able to access several sites after 8pm today(08/07/07). Further diagnostics show that routing is failing on BSNL server nodes for several websites and I.P addresses.   

Please let me know if anyone else if facing similar issues today. I've already sent a mail to BSNL's routing admin. No reply though! Maybe it's too much to expect a prompt response from BSNL.


----------



## janitha (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Any Routing Problems with Dataone today?*



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Anyone facing any routing problems with the connection today?
> 
> I haven't been able to access several sites after 8pm today(08/07/07). Further diagnostics show that routing is failing on BSNL server nodes for several websites and I.P addresses.
> 
> Please let me know if anyone else if facing similar issues today. I've already sent a mail to BSNL's routing admin. No reply though! Maybe it's too much to expect a prompt response from BSNL.



Yes, here also it was the case. Some sites were not opening while some others were.


----------



## almighty (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi frnds
yesterday i formated my pc
can ne1 plz tell me how to install driver for my modem
when am trying to install driver which came along with modem from bsnl
i get an error message
i ve xp pro service pack 2
plz guide me


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^if you have LAN Cable Modem, then you dont need any Drivers.

you need Drivers for USB/WiFi modem.


----------



## almighty (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

no i don have lan 
what abt usb? how to install driver for it


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Dude, it's better you invest in a LAN card, just about 250~350 bucks... no hassles of driver installation/reinstallation. Power problems, speed problems and so on.

I would certainly say it's worth having a LAN card than you going through all the other hassles.


----------



## almighty (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^
thanx for suggestion
but recently wat sud i do to connect with usb?
my 6020 is also not connecting with pc otherwise i check for driver online for modem 
plz help me out


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				almighty said:
			
		

> ^^^
> thanx for suggestion
> but recently wat sud i do to connect with usb?
> my 6020 is also not connecting with pc otherwise i check for driver online for modem
> plz help me out


just pop in the driver CD & run setup.exe & click NEXT,NEXT,NEXT,NEXT,NEXT,NEXT.............

lol just joking
please tell what error do u get & if possible post screenshot.
and here at my place LAN card comes just for 180 bucks


----------



## mozodingdong (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i used id and password of one of my friend to connect dataone and surprisingly i got connected. do anyone know wheather BSNL knows that the particular id and password is loged from a particular fone number?? do they have records that so and so user id was used from a particular fone no. ?


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mozodingdong said:
			
		

> i used id and password of one of my friend to connect dataone and surprisingly i got connected. do anyone know wheather BSNL knows that the particular id and password is loged from a particular fone number?? do they have records that so and so user id was used from a particular fone no. ?


 
Unfortunately although they do, it's not public and it's going to get charged on the phone number on which the original id has been registered and not from which you are using it.


----------



## mozodingdong (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

if i ask dataone for the usage detail of my broadband will they b able to give the information that from which tele no. the used id was used to login??


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mozodingdong said:
			
		

> if i ask dataone for the usage detail of my broadband will they b able to give the information that from which tele no. the used id was used to login??


 
Nope they wont! and if you ask BSNL for the usage details, they will ask you to use the dataone website to check the details where you wouldn't find any telephone no. If you think someone else is using your login details, then change your password immediately, however, if your usage is showing higher in your bill than what it shows on the dataone website, then someone else's id is clipped wrongly to your no. You need to give a complaint where they will investigate and see if any other id is being wrongly billed on your no.


----------



## Manshahia (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*i m getting download speed more than 50 KBps these days..
can anyone help me telling whom i sud contact in BSNL abt this problem?
i m on Home 500*


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mozodingdong said:
			
		

> i used id and password of one of my friend to connect dataone and surprisingly i got connected. do anyone know wheather BSNL knows that the particular id and password is loged from a particular fone number?? do they have records that so and so user id was used from a particular fone no. ?


enojy as much as you can but the party will be soon over and you won't be able to use other people id's from your phone line


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Manshahia said:
			
		

> *i m getting download speed more than 50 KBps these days..*
> *can anyone help me telling whom i sud contact in BSNL abt this problem?*
> *i m on Home 500*


 
You say you are getting above 50KBps, then what is the problem?


----------



## Manshahia (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

but for the past 5 months i hav been getting a speed of 150-170 KBps on torrents which came down to 50 KBps and 60-70 KBps on rapidshare which came down to 1-2 KBps... I cant download anything from rapidshare...


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Manshahia said:
			
		

> but for the past 5 months i hav been getting a speed of 150-170 KBps on torrents which came down to 50 KBps and 60-70 KBps on rapidshare which came down to 1-2 KBps... I cant download anything from rapidshare...


 
First of all, lot on to your modem interface and then make sure your downlink speed is 2048Kbps. If not, then there might be noise on the line which is resulting in lower synchronisation and hence lower throughput. So, get your line checked in that case. However, if it is still the same, do the next step.

Next, run the speedtest from BSNL's website and see what speeds they tell you. Here's the link: www.dataone.in Go there and click on speed test.

If you see similar speeds, first of all, run a complete anti-virus and a spyware scan and make sure everything is clean. Then make sure no other programs using the internet are running, except for essential system utilities. And then run the speed test again. If it's still the same, I'm afraid nothing much you can do about it. Try getting in touch with your local telephone exchange. I'm sure they won't be of help at all. But miracles happen!!


----------



## Manshahia (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

called the BSNL customer care...
they hav logged the complaint and said its a server problem...
he said that the problem wud b resolved in 24 hours...
lets c wat happens...

*One more thing*

THe downlink is 2048 KBps...
the uplink is 480 KBps.. i think it sud b 512 KBps....

SNR Margin 	:	27.0 	8.0 	db
Line Attenuation 	:	33.0 	21.0 	db


----------



## praka123 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

for past 3 days daytime am getting low speeds @ 10kB/sec then i called the JE of Muvattupuzha exchange and now the speed is somewhat OK.he is saying that the available bandwidth is shared btwn available ports.


----------



## mozodingdong (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Manshahia said:
			
		

> called the BSNL customer care...
> they hav logged the complaint and said its a server problem...
> he said that the problem wud b resolved in 24 hours...
> lets c wat happens...
> ...


 
2048 KBps ?? (KBps is Kilo Byte per second and kbps is kilobit per second) bsnl offers 2 mbps that is 2048 kilo bits/256 kilo bytes.. i think u quoted it earonously..


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mozodingdong said:
			
		

> 2048 KBps ?? (KBps is Kilo Byte per second and kbps is kilobit per second) bsnl offers 2 mbps that is 2048 kilo bits/256 kilo bytes.. i think u quoted it earonously..


 
That was a typo and anyone would understand that. Don't look at things literally. Look at what it implies.



			
				Manshahia said:
			
		

> called the BSNL customer care...
> they hav logged the complaint and said its a server problem...
> he said that the problem wud b resolved in 24 hours...
> lets c wat happens...
> ...


 
Are you using a Home500? because uplink is supposed to be 256Kbps unless it's a business package


----------



## mozodingdong (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

ok, got it ..


----------



## mozodingdong (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

how u people getting such speed? 

this is what my dataone speed .....


----------



## Manshahia (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

yeah i m on Home 500...


----------



## praka123 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



> BSNL, Calcutta Telephones Free Broadband Speed Checker.
> 
> 
> Testing is done with 128 KB of Sample Data. Formula To calculate your Bandwidth=(128*8 Kbits/(endtime - starttime) sec
> ...


^^this is my speed upto 8-9 PM.while morning and  night speeds are around 217-230 KB/Sec.am on home 500.after monsoon started on June here(Kerala) speeds are like this.I must say that earlier am getting a good speed of 217KB/sec irrespective of time.


----------



## mozodingdong (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hoo haa mine is 1.86 great ....................*www.calcuttatelephones.com/bandwidthmeter/meter.php


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mozodingdong said:
			
		

> how u people getting such speed?
> 
> this is what my dataone speed .....


 
Dude, that's because you did the test on the karachi server. And no offense to Pakistan, but that server sucks!! Even my tests show that, the server in karachi is underperforming, so don't expect great speeds on that. Try a test server in New York.


----------



## shri (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

can cross-cat lan cable be used for the modem WA3002-g1 instead of the one supplied along with the modem?


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				shri said:
			
		

> can cross-cat lan cable be used for the modem WA3002-g1 instead of the one supplied along with the modem?


 
I'm not sure about the particular modem you have but if it has been manufactured in the last 3-4 years then it will. All new routers lan cards have something called 'Auto-sensing', which means, it can figure out by itself whether you are using a crossover or a straight through cable and adjust to work accordingly.


----------



## mohit (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Can somebody please tell me how can I use Dataone on Win 98 ? Its really urgent.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mohit said:
			
		

> Can somebody please tell me how can I use Dataone on Win 98 ? Its really urgent.


 
Are you facing a problem or you just need genral guidance, do you have a LAN card?


----------



## mohit (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Are you facing a problem or you just need genral guidance, do you have a LAN card?



I need guidance on how to set up the connection on Win 98. I don't think that PC has a LAN card. 

I do have the USB + LAN ports on my modem.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mohit said:
			
		

> I need guidance on how to set up the connection on Win 98. I don't think that PC has a LAN card.
> 
> I do have the USB + LAN ports on my modem.


 
So, I guess you should have a USB on the computer as well, in that case, do you have the installation CD with you? If you do, just put the CD in and go through the default installation options and once it's installed, plug in your modem onto the computer. Then make sure the USB, power and link light on the modem are 'ON'. Please do this and let us know.


----------



## mohit (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> So, I guess you should have a USB on the computer as well, in that case, do you have the installation CD with you? If you do, just put the CD in and go through the default installation options and once it's installed, plug in your modem onto the computer. Then make sure the USB, power and link light on the modem are 'ON'. Please do this and let us know.



Ok. But how do you make a PPP connection in Win 98 ? Will the CD guide me to do it ?


----------



## arnab2kool (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mohit said:
			
		

> Can somebody please tell me how can I use Dataone on Win 98 ? Its really urgent.



You have to install the PPPOE driver or dialer in 98 to make the dataone work. Just run the setup and it installs and you will be using it in no time. If you dont have the software then PM me with your email id and I will mail you the the dialer or PPPOE driver that is needed to make Dataone work in 98.

Thank you.


----------



## mohit (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^I have the CD provided with the modem. I hope that contains the dialer as well. Right ??


----------



## janitha (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mohit said:
			
		

> ^^I have the CD provided with the modem. I hope that contains the dialer as well. Right ??


I was also having Win 98 only when I subscribed Dataone about 2 years back and it was like hell. As suggested by the BSNL engineer, I purchased an OEM pack of Win XP Home for about Rs.3.5K. Not only installation and usage of Dataone became easier, all other problems associated with win 98 disappeared. Since then, far I have been wondering why I din't upgrade to XP for years. Of course prior to XP I had used only pirated SWfor about 9 years.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				mohit said:
			
		

> ^^I have the CD provided with the modem. I hope that contains the dialer as well. Right ??


download it from here
*rajasthan.bsnl.co.in/main/PPPOE098.EXE


----------



## direfulsky (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have siemens c2110 modem provided by bsnl.its all pre configred 
in its configration page i found its connection authentication user name is diffrent then my username and password..it do have my username and password field there..
bsnl guys told me your user name and password is nothing to do with connection authentication..it do only  work for u to monitor ur usage details.
is any one here out there have that modem?


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				direfulsky said:
			
		

> I have siemens c2110 modem provided by bsnl.its all pre configred
> in its configration page i found its connection authentication user name is diffrent then my username and password..it do have my username and password field there..
> bsnl guys told me your user name and password is nothing to do with connection authentication..it do only  work for u to monitor ur usage details.
> is any one here out there have that modem?


try "admin" as a user name & password


----------



## Manshahia (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

else u can also reset the modem using a pin.. there sud b a hole at the backside of the modem..
try using it...


----------



## joey_182 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey guys ..i have a query...
From last two days my download speed is worse below 20KBps...my region is chandigarh...i havent made any changes in pc or in adsl router...wheres the problem??


----------



## Manshahia (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

same problem here joey..
call the customer care...
1800-424-1600.. assuming that u r on BSNL's Dataone...
I m having same problem from last 10-15 days and they are saying that problem is in the server and on some phone numbers...
they say that they are working over it and will rectify it as early as possible...
earlier i wasnt even able to connect..


----------



## joey_182 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^thnx for reply buddy..
ok i'll call them...


----------



## Manshahia (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Wat is the use of ADSL splitter..?
If i dont use it, will that make any difference in speed i m getting??


----------



## shidhin4ever (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i got the unlimited 900 plan two days back.now i have access to only a few sites like google,digit forum..most of the sites cannot be accessed..(server not found message).there is no problem with torrent downloads which i use.
theres sumthing wrong.
..and yeah..these sites which i cant access in broadband are available in my dialup connection..
plz help..


----------



## Areeb Khan (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am using a Siemens C2110 wireless modem and using it on Windows Vista Business.Two days ago I changed my password on the dataone site and after that I have been unable to use the broadband.I gathered from the net that I have to change the password in my modem also.Please tell me how to do it?There isn't any option of username or password.It just used to connect the moment I switched on my modem and turned on the wirless network on my laptop.

I tried accessing the dataone site from my dial-up connection to change my password to the previous one but it redirects me to the bsnl home page.
Please tell me what to do?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

first,always try configuring from windows/ur OS side.router's pppoe dialer is good,but it can be vulnerable,that someone can telnet into ur pc with default router passwd(admin/admin for most) in the same ip range for eg:dataone users.use XP/Vista's pppoe dialer.simple.reset router/modem and try.best of LUck.


----------



## Areeb Khan (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> first,always try configuring from windows/ur OS side.router's pppoe dialer is good,but it can be vulnerable,that someone can telnet into ur pc with default router passwd(admin/admin for most) in the same ip range for eg:dataone users.use XP/Vista's pppoe dialer.simple.reset router/modem and try.best of LUck.



How to do all this?
I even read on net from *chennai.bsnl.co.in/BBS/ChangePass2.htm
on how to change the password of the modem.I did as told but it didn't help.

So please help.


----------



## anniyan (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi guys sorry i am a new data one user  , could u give some pointers to find s/w to calculate net usage and i want to know dataone is compatible with windows 98 because it works only in XP in my PC


----------



## janitha (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				anniyan said:
			
		

> Hi guys sorry i am a new data one user  , could u give some pointers to find s/w to calculate net usage and i want to know dataone is compatible with windows 98 because it works only in XP in my PC



It works with 98SE but the configuration is difficult.


----------



## anniyan (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

thankd for your response , any pointers on how to configure dataone in windows 98 se ?


----------



## anniyan (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

thanks guys. I configured Dataone successfully in Windows 98 too  (just installed network adapter driver)


----------



## hermit (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi i am data 1 user from hyderabad.

i am unable to connect to www.rapidshare.com. i get message page cannot b displayed , 

i think bsnl have blocked this site 

 plz respond 

hermit


----------



## RCuber (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ Its working for me . Try www.rapidshare.de


----------



## hermit (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i want *.com *sir as i have to download stuff

*.de* is working fine 

thanks for conformation


----------



## arnab2kool (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				hermit said:
			
		

> hi i am data 1 user from hyderabad.
> 
> i am unable to connect to www.rapidshare.com. i get message page cannot b displayed ,
> 
> ...



Hello,

No you are wrong. I connect to rapidshare almost everyday. Check again.

Thank you.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Areeb Khan said:
			
		

> How to do all this?
> I even read on net from *chennai.bsnl.co.in/BBS/ChangePass2.htm
> on how to change the password of the modem.I did as told but it didn't help.
> 
> So please help.


username for router may be admin.-change the passwd for that user in router.else dont care above steps.but instead,configure pppoe connection from Windows XP or Vist/Linux pppoe client,in windows u haf to go to network connections to make a new connection.


----------



## purifier (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I'm from Hyderabad too... rapidshare.com isn't working for me... Does anybody know the reason please? 

If rapidshare.com isn't working try ipconfig /flushdns in the command promt once... Now its working fine!


----------



## Areeb Khan (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> username for router may be admin.-change the passwd for that user in router.else dont care above steps.but instead,configure pppoe connection from Windows XP or Vist/Linux pppoe client,in windows u haf to go to network connections to make a new connection.



Thanks!!!!! It worked.


----------



## yash227 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

which user name or password use for this portal : **10.240.43.216/

ples tell me.....


Yash
*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^you have to use the "User Name" & Password  provided by BSNL.


----------



## arnab2kool (Jul 29, 2007)

*How to install the datafox plugin?*

I have firefox 1.5 and I have downloaded the datafox plugin. How to install it? I cant find a way. Can anybody help me?

Thank you.


----------



## go4saket (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: How to install the datafox plugin?*

Hey, can anyone tell me what is the upload speed of BSNL Home 3300 (2 Mbps) plan...


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ 256Kbps is the upload bandwidth which translates to roughly 20~30KBytes/sec in realtime


----------



## go4saket (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

r u sure of this... do u have 3300 plan or u came 2 know from somewhere...


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				go4saket said:
			
		

> r u sure of this... do u have 3300 plan or u came 2 know from somewhere...


 
Dude, regardless of whether it's a home 250, 500 or 3300, all these plans run on the same bandwidth. Upto 256Kbps for upload and Upto 2Mbps for download.

If you are looking for more upload, then I would suggest you try going with a local ISP where you can get upto 512Kbps upload.


----------



## go4saket (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Sorry my friend, but you are wrong here. Plan 250 & 500 have a bandwidth of 256 Kbps to 2 Mbps whereas Plan 3300 is a dedicated 2 Mbps line. Upload is 8KBPS for 250 & 500 plan. I want to know th upload speed for 3300 plan...


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Are you confused, you first say that the upload is 256Kbps and then you say it's 8KBPS? Where did you get that info from? Even if you convert it, it doesn't add up..

With regards to the upload, I was wrong in the difference of plans. However, although the Home3300 shows a dedicated 2Mbps line you should understand that you are never going to get an upload of 2Mbps for the simple fact that the technology is ADSL and upload and download won't be same. I expect to see an upload of anywhere between 512Kbps to 1Mbps. Not more than that!!


----------



## gigyaster (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am currently a netone user, now I am willing to go for a broadband. I am from Shillong so I have to take BSNL's one, since no other ISP are here. 
I find it very much difficult to understand the procedure and detailed information about the HOMEPLAN250. So, I am asking you people to help me out.

All I need is the cheapest broadband (from BSNL). Please mention all the hidden cost, and whose modem will be best. ALL INFO ABOUT HOME 250 PLAN Plzz in details. No copy paste from BSNL's website please.
Thank You.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^go with Home500 plan.dont look behind.  once ur addicted to BB,H250 is simply not enough  honest saying


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> With regards to the upload, I was wrong in the difference of plans.


 

I have to correct myself again. Seems like BSNL have increased the upload bandwidth!! I checked my router now and it's giving me 864Kbps upload on a Home 500 package and not the expected 256Kbps.

Can everyone else check their router and see if they have similar/more upstream rates?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^what's ur adsl- settings set:is it T1.413 or G.lite or..i mean i am using a huewai router mt 880 2yrs old.hope to know which settings others are using?


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> ^what's ur adsl- settings set:is it T1.413 or G.lite or..i mean i am using a huewai router mt 880 2yrs old.hope to know which settings others are using?


 
I have tried changing those settings before but that didn't really make any difference. However, are you getting similar speeds on your modem? I have the same Huewai 880.


----------



## go4saket (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Are you confused, you first say that the upload is 256Kbps and then you say it's 8KBPS? Where did you get that info from? Even if you convert it, it doesn't add up..
> 
> With regards to the upload, I was wrong in the difference of plans. However, although the Home3300 shows a dedicated 2Mbps line you should understand that you are never going to get an upload of 2Mbps for the simple fact that the technology is ADSL and upload and download won't be same. I expect to see an upload of anywhere between 512Kbps to 1Mbps. Not more than that!!



When I said 256 Kbps, I meant download speed. Upload speed is just 8 KBps or say 64 Kbps. I do understand that upload speed can never be equal to download speed and so upload speed cant be 2 Mbps in plan 3300. Thats what I am asking here, what is the upload speed in plan 3300. BTW, to check your upload speed, go to *www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				go4saket said:
			
		

> When I said 256 Kbps, I meant download speed. Upload speed is just 8 KBps or say 64 Kbps. I do understand that upload speed can never be equal to download speed and so upload speed cant be 2 Mbps in plan 3300. Thats what I am asking here, what is the upload speed in plan 3300. BTW, to check your upload speed, go to *www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/


 
Dude, upload for home250 and 500 was not 64Kbps, it was 256Kbs and now it has increased. As of now, as mentioned earlier I am getting an upload of 864Kbps on home 500. You can see anywhere between 512Kbps~1Mbps upload on the Home3300.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> I have tried changing those settings before but that didn't really make any difference. However, are you getting similar speeds on your modem? I have the same Huewai 880.


 I feel i get more speed when switched to below configuration;though response time seems high.but here,in this forum,many users of 880/882 router/modem suggest G.dmt  
*vinuthomas.com/Forums/viewtopic/p=77306.html
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITU_G.992.1
*iup.in/img/praka123/Screenshot-2.jpg
anyways u have to change from default ADSL2+ to any of the other settings as with dataone.
My torrent speeds suck.I got max torrent d/ling these days at 208KB/s while before monsoon it was 217-225KB/s.My u/l speeds are hanging around 70KB/s(580kbps).though i dont check if it goes above that speed-as i set a cron job to be run btwn 2-8AM to switch on and off the torrent clients and the connection in my Debian Linux.
My DSL speed is 217kB/s(1.8mbps) now.and before June got 230 KB/s stable.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> I feel i get more speed when switched to below configuration;though response time seems high.but here,in this forum,many users of 880/882 router/modem suggest G.lite
> My DSL speed is 217kB/s(1.8mbps) now.and before June got 230 KB/s stable.


 
Thanks praka, however, I am well aware of these settings and I can assure you that the best stability to speed works on the normal G.dmt that is supported by BSNL. Changing the setting to one which conflicts with the server settings at your ISP may result in instability/packet loss/higher responce times/varying speeds.

So, it is always advised to keep them at your default ISP setting which is G.dmt. Besides, regardless of what setting you change it to, if you come to the main page of your modem, you can see that it has picked up the line default which is G.dmt.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have researched a little just now  sorry i earlier told G.lite what i meant was G.Dmt!

Found that the settings under adsl-settings shud be ideally modulation= G.Dmt,FDM=mode,Bitswap=doesnt matter  Hope it helps someone.
Check SNR in summary page for teh highest value=better settings.
And a good speed test is airtel walle:
*203.145.184.14/meter.php


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> I have researched a little just now  sorry i earlier told G.lite what i meant was G.Dmt!
> 
> Found that the settings under adsl-settings shud be ideally modulation= G.Dmt,FDM=mode,Bitswap=doesnt matter  Hope it helps someone.
> Check SNR in summary page for teh highest value=better settings.


 

Honestly praka, the SNR has nothing to do with the setting on your modem. Before I start, you should know that I am a support engineer working for a UK ISP, so you can take my word for it. Refer to my previous posts on the same thread.

Now, regarding the SNR margin, firstly it stands for 'Signal to Noise Ratio'. This is a parameter which helps in identifying how strong your signal is. As SNR is defined, it's the ratio of signal that is reaching your modem with regards to the Noise on the line and this is totally controlled by the ISP itself.

If you have high levels of static Noise on the line, you would need a higher SNR margin set on your line but at the same time, higher the SNR, the lesser the bandwidth will end up being. There is an ideal range in which the SNR works, somewhere between 12~45dB. If the SNR seems to go to abnormally high values, then you would end up getting less that 2Mbps at the same time it can't be too low as the synch will end up getting dropped every minute due to the noise on the line.

So, there is a very small bracket in which the ISP handles this. For example: In the UK, if a customer is complaining about very frequent disconnections, then after the basic checks show no problem, we go ahead and raise the SNR margin making sure that it doesn't affect the customer's synchronisation speeds.

So, honesly, SNR might keep varying +/-5 every time your modem makes a connection depending on the noise on the line. And certainly that has nothing to do with the settings on your modem.

Hope you get my point.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

/*offtopic/*
oh!ur a support engineer  btwn i am a lo$er ECE(8 more papers 2 clr)  
97-2001 batch!
on topic:
but ppl keeps experimenting!I knew that SNR stands for signal-to-noise ratio and if the value seems greater then i think shud settle for that option?as stand from the customer premise equipment.and what i think above values gave a  wee-bit better performace may be  and am not arguing with you 



> What do the figures mean?
> 
> Let's look at some typical figures, and here I will use the ones shown by my own equipment a D-link DSL-504 Router using 512K 50:1 ADSL.
> 
> ...


 see below link:
*usertools.plus.net/tutorials/id/12


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> /*offtopic/*
> oh!ur a support engineer  btwn i am a lo$er ECE(8 more papers 2 clr)
> 97-2001 batch!
> on topic:
> ...


 
I never said you were wrong.. the link you gave does add up to what I said which is that the settings have really nothing to do with SNR. It keeps varying. It could be decieving as you might see a better SNR when you change a setting but that is only because SNR keeps varying. And every time you change a modulation setting on your modem, it has to resynchronise with te exchange leading to a different SNR value. Hence you see a different SNR when you change the modulation setting and very decievingly enough we unfortunately come to the conclusion that the setting is which changed the SNR.

One more thing that I should say is that, the ADSL we all use is capable of doing above 12Mbps. It has only been limited to 2Mbps and the SNR plays a very big role in it. If you need higher speeds the SNR has to reduced quite considerably comparing a 1or 2Mbps line. For example: on an 8Mbps line, the SNR should ideally be aroun 9~12dB. Like I mentioned before, higher SNR doesn't always mean good. If the SNR is increased too much by the ISP, you might see a slower connection but ofcourse a more stable one!!


----------



## go4saket (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Dude, upload for home250 and 500 was not 64Kbps, it was 256Kbs and now it has increased. As of now, as mentioned earlier I am getting an upload of 864Kbps on home 500. You can see anywhere between 512Kbps~1Mbps upload on the Home3300.



256 has never been the upload speed in plan 250, forget about getting 864Kbps. Anyways, theres no point in fighting about it.


----------



## varsharani (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hello..

I m a Dataone user under "Plan Home-250, 256Kbps"... 1GB is the limit...
I exceed my surfing last month (july) upto 1.325GB.. But the 3 moths before this, i haven crossed even 800.. I just wanted to know,if i ll be needing to
pay the extra charge,or will they take the last 2 months  into consideration? any carry forwards of the last 2 months???? i was told so, by friend that they have mentioned like that,in the registration form.


----------



## go4saket (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Sorry friend, but you will have to pay extra for the extra usage. There is no carry forward system of bandwidth.


----------



## janitha (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

No carry forward.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				go4saket said:
			
		

> 256 has never been the upload speed in plan 250, forget about getting 864Kbps. Anyways, theres no point in fighting about it.


 
Dude, it's not about fighting, it's plain simple fact that the base upload speeds was 256kbps for Home250 whether you like it or not and now they have increased the upload bandwidth to 864Kbps! This is plain simple fact! You might be asking how do I know? Because I was using Home250 till 2 months back and now on Home500.

For the sake of not arguing anymore, please provide sources or any piece of relevant info showing that it was not 256Kbps for upload and not 864 now.

*www.speedtest.net/result/163731768.png

lol.. look at my download speeds.. something conked up on this test!!


----------



## praka123 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@helpishere: use airtel test -it is correct without disturbances.
*203.145.184.14/meter.php
other way includes d/ling from some fast servers like d/ling from microsoft.com -for me it fetched 230KB/sec.(d/l speed!)


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> @helpishere: use airtel test -it is correct without disturbances.
> *203.145.184.14/meter.php
> other way includes d/ling from some fast servers like d/ling from microsoft.com -for me it fetched 230KB/sec.(d/l speed!)


 
Both BSNL and Airtel test show around 1.5~1.8Mbps but tried on speedtest.net and kbps.co.uk, the international transfer rates seem to be suffering anywhere between 0.4~1Mbps.

Praka, could you please do an 'autorun speedtes' on www.kbps.co.uk and see what speeds you are getting?


----------



## praka123 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

getting low speeds @ above site.while when i was in Bangalore i got good results with that java based site 
results:
ile size transferred : 3.02 MB (3167484 bytes)
Total time taken      : 19.82 seconds (19821 milliseconds)
Throughput            : 159.0 KB/sec [Kilobyte-per-second]
                      = 0.16 MB/sec [Megabyte-per-second]
                      = 1272.0 Kbps [Kilobit-per-second]
                      = 1.27 Mbps [Megabit-per-second]
-----------
File size transferred : 1.04 MB (1090681 bytes)
Total time taken      : 20.26 seconds (20263 milliseconds)
Throughput            : 53.0 KB/sec [Kilobyte-per-second]
                      = 0.05 MB/sec [Megabyte-per-second]
                      = 424.0 Kbps [Kilobit-per-second]
                      = 0.42 Mbps [Megabit-per-second]

while *www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/ of us gave me d/l speed of 1828Kbps and u/l speed of 424 kbps 
but in reality,my download speed in debian apt can be around 217KB/Sec while downloading and with torrents upload is approx 70KB/Sec.so this test if in kerala means unreliable?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> @helpishere: use airtel test -it is correct without disturbances.
> *203.145.184.14/meter.php
> other way includes d/ling from some fast servers like d/ling from microsoft.com -for me it fetched 230KB/sec.(d/l speed!)



*img403.imageshack.us/img403/6830/airtelhl5.jpg




> Last Result:
> Download Speed: 1800 kbps (225 KB/sec transfer rate)
> Upload Speed: 168 kbps (21 KB/sec transfer rate)


from Speakeasy


----------



## Vivek788 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey my speed is  very slow....most of dierct lnks run at 30-60kbps range.
The main problems are torrents which run from anyting between 0-20 kbps for majoity of the download time(seeds more than 2000),after 7 am torrent speeds shoot up to 60-100 kbps sometimes for some files while sometimes by 6 oclock the connection is lost.

Also i lose capability to use http(browse) after a few minutes.So i need to restart modem to get it back(though downloads and gtalk continues to have connection for few more minutes).Yahoo loses connection before any other site...what is going on with my connection?Is it a network problem,wiring disorder or modem complaint????

I use plan 500 frm the time bsnl started giving broadband service(same modem).....please help!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Vivek788 said:
			
		

> hey my speed is  very slow....most of dierct lnks run at 30-60kbps range.
> The main problems are torrents which run from anyting between 0-20 kbps for majoity of the download time(seeds more than 2000),after 7 am torrent speeds shoot up to 60-100 kbps sometimes for some files while sometimes by 6 oclock the connection is lost.


torrent download speed depend on many things like..how many seeds,peers you are getting.For good torrent download speed..you may give try to this....
*www.techiehome.org/viewtopic.php?t=518

And few seeting:
*img111.imageshack.us/img111/8821/44764397kg9.jpg

and set download limit to unlimited.

*img299.imageshack.us/img299/3114/b1uv0.jpg





> Also i lose capability to use http(browse) after a few minutes.So i need to restart modem to get it back(though downloads and gtalk continues to have connection for few more minutes).Yahoo loses connection before any other site...what is going on with my connection?Is it a network problem,wiring disorder or modem complaint????


are you using USB cable to connect your modem woth your computer???


----------



## go4saket (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Dude, it's not about fighting, it's plain simple fact that the base upload speeds was 256kbps for Home250 whether you like it or not and now they have increased the upload bandwidth to 864Kbps! This is plain simple fact! You might be asking how do I know? Because I was using Home250 till 2 months back and now on Home500.
> 
> For the sake of not arguing anymore, please provide sources or any piece of relevant info showing that it was not 256Kbps for upload and not 864 now.
> 
> ...



See what I got...

*www.speedtest.net/result/164008897.png
New York Server

*www.speedtest.net/result/164010773.png
Bangkok Server

*www.speedtest.net/result/164011586.png
Japan Server

Well, it seems like BSNL Bangalore hasn't capped their bandwidth. Lucky you guys...


----------



## praka123 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@charangk:Lucky U   for me 1.8 mbps capped


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

If u have a low bandwidth then these are the two main causes of it-
1)The underground cable has a little fault
2)Or there are two many users online(check at night 1:00am to see if bandwidth has increased)


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> If u have a low bandwidth then these are the two main causes of it-
> 1)The underground cable has a little fault


underground cable has nothing to do with speed.If there is any problem in underground wire..than either your internet will not work or you will face problem of frequent disconnection.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Firefox works on dataone admin page*

<*UPDATE*>
Firefox/Iceweasel now works fine with dataone administration account.

*10.240.64.195/ is the address.Nice,Now i can spare Opera-static!.Complete switch to Epiphany and Firefox.(btwn a Linux user-so no ie-never for me!)


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				go4saket said:
			
		

> See what I got...
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/164008897.png
> New York Server
> ...


 


First of all BSNL doesn't cap anyone's bandwidth. It depends on a million other factors, just go back on the same thread and refer the post I have put up explaining the reason for different bandwidths.

Secondly, I did the test from kerala and not bangalore



			
				ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> underground cable has nothing to do with speed.If there is any problem in underground wire..than either your internet will not work or you will face problem of frequent disconnection.


 
I have to disagree with you here. Although you are right about the frequent disconnection part, you are wrong about the part that the underground cable isn't going to cause a problem.

Any problem with anything in between your modem and the server you are accessing will lead to speed problems whether it is your underground cable or server problems. Don't forget the part about SNR margins.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey guys can u tell me there is any difference between Type-I modem and Type-II modem in speed


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> hey guys can u tell me there is any difference between Type-I modem and Type-II modem in speed


 
Speeds never really depend on the modem unless you are using incompatible technologies. So, there is no difference in speed between the modem that BSNL offers. It's just there for the additional option on the modem/router like more ethernet ports or Wi-Fi


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

thanks


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> I have to disagree with you here. Although you are right about the frequent disconnection part, you are wrong about the part that the underground cable isn't going to cause a problem.
> 
> Any problem with anything in between your modem and the server you are accessing will lead to speed problems whether it is your underground cable or server problems. Don't forget the part about SNR margins.



Sorry friend..I also dont agree with you.High SNR(signal to noise ratio)...is required to maintain steady speed. Below are factors for low SNR
1) Longer line.....

2)Speed of your internet connection.High speed connection ..lower SNR than on low speed connection on same line.

3)Hot weather and  Wet weather on a connection somewhere could cause dampness and deteriorate the signal. This can be other reason for low SNR.

But when it comes to underground...these factors are negeligible.And if there is any cut in wire..than internet will not work totally.


----------



## dreams (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys, Me in chennai and usin the Unlimited plan..I am gettin a speed of 30 KB/sec normally..

I want to know how much u guys r gettin frm the unlimited plan..in chennai.

TIA


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> Sorry friend..I also dont agree with you.High SNR(signal to noise ratio)...is required to maintain steady speed. Below are factors for low SNR
> 1) Longer line.....
> 
> 2)Speed of your internet connection.High speed connection ..lower SNR than on low speed connection on same line.
> ...


 
Forget it, no point arguing wid u.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

at last I got my bsnl internet connection  active from today.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Forget it, no point arguing wid u.


as U wish..............


----------



## Akshay (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I m facing a strange prb. n m totally confused..

I recently took a BSNL Broadband Conn. under Home 500 plan. My modem wil b taking andr 4-5 days to arrive. So rite now I m using my frnds modem - DLINK 502T ADSL.

I got my username n passwrd from BSNL. So after connecting my frnds modem to my laptop, I didnt hav to do nething n Internet started immediately. No username or passwrd was required. My frnd n me hav diff. phone nos, userid n passwrd. Everytime I hav to just connect d modem to my laptop n net starts immediately.

My service record (with my userid n passwrd) at "*10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp" shows no usage but a service request of "Home 500 Plan - upto 2mbps". 

So my query is - 

1. How do I confirm if my frnds plan hasnt changed? (earlier he was on UL900) (I think I accidently mite hav changed his plan or smthng)
2. Whose account is getting charged? 

_
PS: I dont want to change modem settings (192.168.1.1) but jst want my queries 2 b answered._


----------



## Peter Parker (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Stop spamming!
*clearblogs.com/selfimprovementguide/


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Akshay said:
			
		

> I m facing a strange prb. n m totally confused..
> 
> I recently took a BSNL Broadband Conn. under Home 500 plan. My modem wil b taking andr 4-5 days to arrive. So rite now I m using my frnds modem - DLINK 502T ADSL.
> 
> ...


its yours friends's account you are using, he will be charged for it


for plan change there no way you can change your plan from portal itself, for that you have to submit a application to BSNL. You can try to download some from internet say a 5mb file 7 see whether it is counted as free download or a paid one.

if he is on 900UL then it will be counted as free otherwise it will be counted as paid d/l

PS:do the above thing in non-happy hrs only


----------



## Vivek788 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@ravi_9793

My utorrent has been set according to portforwarding instructions,so it is set as u have shown...and though not all ,some of the torrents are new with quite a number of seeds and peers.

Its the http prob thats really a pain in the neck...i use LAN,should I switch to USB...?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Vivek788 said:
			
		

> @ravi_9793
> 
> My utorrent has been set according to portforwarding instructions,so it is set as u have shown...and though not all ,some of the torrents are new with quite a number of seeds and peers.
> 
> Its the http prob thats really a pain in the neck...i use LAN,should I switch to USB...?


No..that is not a http problem. And dont shift to USB.There is no speed issue betwwen USB and LAN..but USB faces frequent disconnection problem.

BTW..have you measued your downloading speed at some sites??


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Vivek788 said:
			
		

> @ravi_9793
> 
> My utorrent has been set according to portforwarding instructions,so it is set as u have shown...and though not all ,some of the torrents are new with quite a number of seeds and peers.
> 
> Its the http prob thats really a pain in the neck...i use LAN,should I switch to USB...?


are using DNS provided my BSnl??
then it must be the culprit
use OpenDns they are much faster, google for it


----------



## Vivek788 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

oh..i never thought of such a situation...thanks..will try openDNS


----------



## amianirban (Aug 9, 2007)

*Getting timeout in BSNL account usage page*

Whenever I login to BSNL site *10.240.43.216 to check my account usage, I get a message "_Sorry. Operation timed out. For safety, please log in again_". The url of this timeout page is *10.240.43.216/myportal/myportaltimeout.jsp. I remember earlier I could enter successfully. Do any of you face/had faced similar problem? What's the remedy?


----------



## janitha (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

At times it takes several attempts to login, and each time there is a different error message. (server not responding, line is busy etc. etc.) Anybody facing a similar situation?


----------



## praka123 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Firefox/Iceweasel now works fine with dataone administration account.
*10.240.64.195/ is the address and everytime it logs in fine.


----------



## brainstar (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi ppl,
i am a bsnl(bangalore) dataone customer iam having home-500 plan which has foll. features. The maximum free bandwidth usage is 2.5GB and has an night unlimited option i.e., i can download for free from 2:00 am t0 8:00am. But in my bsnl account viewing site iam not able to differentiate between free usage and normal usage so please help me in this regard i'll be thankful for whoever solves dis problem........... *vinuthomas.com/images/smiles/icon_rolleyes.gif


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				brainstar said:
			
		

> hi ppl,
> i am a bsnl(bangalore) dataone customer iam having home-500 plan which has foll. features. The maximum free bandwidth usage is 2.5GB and has an night unlimited option i.e., i can download for free from 2:00 am t0 8:00am. But in my bsnl account viewing site iam not able to differentiate between free usage and normal usage so please help me in this regard i'll be thankful for whoever solves dis problem........... *vinuthomas.com/images/smiles/icon_rolleyes.gif


use this tool
*shaplus.com/exes/misc/DataOne-Bandwidth 2.7.zip


> Dataone website provides only total monthly bandwidth consumed and does not provide free and chargeable bandwidth separately. The session logs can run into multiple pages and it is difficult to add all the session logs to find the total chargable monthly bandwidth usage.
> 
> The following tool will calculate the Total chargeable monthly Bandwidth consumed.


----------



## yrana2002 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hello, guys..
i recently got a new datone connection H500 plan, which i had earlier as well, but somehow i've been having a strange problem..
My modem keeps on disconnecting every minute. I just cant understand why, almost every minute  it disconnects, then connects for a few minutes, and then same again.
With this, i cant surf and download properly..Kindly help me on this issue


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^try changing the modulation mode.
open the Modem Settings page ( *192.168.1.1/ ), the User Name & p/w = *admin*.

follow the instruction as in pic.

*img178.imageshack.us/img178/6306/bsnleq5.th.jpg
[Note: this pic shows *Huawei SmartAX MT880* Modem.]


----------



## yrana2002 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Well, i've done that.. we'll have to see how well it works, but what is the logic behind that thing?


----------



## startrex88 (Aug 11, 2007)

*how to set up dataone connection in fedora 7*

well the subject speaks for itself i use a home 500 plan


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*DUF (Dataone Usage Finder)*
*duf.sourceforge.net/
Is this software safe to install in pc to see the Data One usage.


----------



## direfulsky (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

IS data one is down there?I am from lucknow and around 1 pm i got disconnected...till now its no connectivity. my adsl link is ok.. but there is no activity on data link  led.did checked the modem configration page and found not connected..
do update me please..
thanks


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				direfulsky said:
			
		

> IS data one is down there?I am from lucknow and around 1 pm i got disconnected...till now its no connectivity. my adsl link is ok.. but there is no activity on data link  led.did checked the modem configration page and found not connected..
> do update me please..
> thanks


are you using USB or LAN for connectivity??


----------



## direfulsky (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i am using lan connectivity and my lan link is up and running


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				direfulsky said:
			
		

> i am using lan connectivity and my lan link is up and running


start-->>run-->>type cmd and press enter
Command prompt will open.
type
ping 192.168.1.1


and post the result.


----------



## direfulsky (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

here is the ping result
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\amresh>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms

and here is my modem settings:
Internet(WAN) Configuration:   
  VPI / VCI 0 / 38    
  Service Category UBR Without PCR    
  Connection Type PPPoE   LLC/SNAP,   Always On    
  PPPOE AC Not Configured    
  NAT On    
  WAN IP Address Automatically Assigned    
  Default Route On 

Configure Connection Type 


  Select the protocol and encapsulation type with the ATM PVC that your ISP has instructed you to use.   
  Protocol: PPP over ATM (PPPoA)    
    PPP over Ethernet (PPPoE)    
    RFC1483(Routed)    
    Bridging    
  Encapsulation Type:  LLC/SNAP


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				direfulsky said:
			
		

> here is the ping result
> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> 
> and here is my modem settings:
> ...


 
Seems like the modem has lost the settings but you can confirm that by doing a ping to www.google.com and see if it times out. Could you please mention the model of the modem so that we can troubleshoot further.


----------



## direfulsky (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Siemens C2110...


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				direfulsky said:
			
		

> Siemens C2110...


 
did you try ping www.google.com ? What is the reply? timing out or are you getting replies?

If the answer is timing out, then please do a "tracert www.google.com" instead of ping without the commas and paste it here.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				direfulsky said:
			
		

> here is the ping result
> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> ...


open IE
enter address 192.168.1.1
You will be aksed user name and password...
user name-->> admin
password-->> admin

There click on WAN.
see..wht is the status in WAN page.


----------



## direfulsky (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

my modem failed to get assigned an WAN IP address..as i said in my preveous post my ADSL and LAN link is up and stable..

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\amresh>ping www.google.com
Ping request could not find host www.google.com. Please check the name and try a
gain.

C:\Documents and Settings\amresh>ping www.google.com
Ping request could not find host www.google.com. Please check the name and try a
gain.

C:\Documents and Settings\amresh>


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				direfulsky said:
			
		

> my modem failed to get assigned an WAN IP address..as i said in my preveous post my ADSL and LAN link is up and stable..
> 
> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> ...


just give me a print page of WAN


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				direfulsky said:
			
		

> my modem failed to get assigned an WAN IP address..as i said in my preveous post my ADSL and LAN link is up and stable..
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\amresh>


 
Go into the WAN configuration and just try recreating the account by putting in your broadband username and password. Rest of the settings seems to be fine. If it still doesn't work, you will need to contact your BSNL office to report the problem


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				direfulsky said:
			
		

> and here is my modem settings:
> Internet(WAN) Configuration:
> VPI / VCI 0 / *38    *
> y




use 35 instead of 38 For VCI


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ Yes, you are right, didn't notice that. I'm still working with 0,38 in the UK, so overlooked that.. sorry..

But like I mentioned before, seems like the entire modem has been reset unless you are not telling us that you pressed the reset button So, you'll need to reconfigure it.


----------



## brainstar (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi dis is brainstar 
         this problem is common if ur using dareglobal DB108 modem even i've seen a few cases like these ur link will be proper and also u'll get authentication failure in ur router ..........
      complaint to bsnl about it in ur nearest exchange and ask them for change in modem..........

hi ppl iam a bsnl bangalore customer iam having really huge problems with my account usage. As we all know bsnl won't provide bandwidth usage seperately for night unlimited and normal usage separately. I downloaded shareplu bandwidthmeter 2.7 and also dataone usage finder but the problem is dat i can't see my account details in any one of dat cos it shows account login failed even though i've tried for several times with correct username and password also i've used datafox-mozilla extension for the same problem. The problem have not been solved even though i try with different urls.......plz give me a proper solution for this problem........
i regularly see my account usage in *10.0.0.16:8080


----------



## utsav (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey i don't hav bsnl landline.so what will be d initial cost of getting the landline and home 500 plan with a type 1 modem.type 1 modem is for Rs 1200 . and how much i have to pay for getting d connection and landline.

i don't want to use bsnl landline .do i hav 2 pay its monthly rental also


----------



## src2206 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi

I use the Black Huawei modem. I do not need the wireless connectivity to be enabled. So how can I exactly disable the wireless connectivity option?

Thanks.


----------



## direfulsky (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

thanks lot guys. i really appreciate your help..yes i did got freddle around with things.. the clues all u provided me..now at last i did delted all my connections there.. and created a new one...and now my connection is up and running..
thanks again.. 
have a nice day
happy independence day!


----------



## brainstar (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi ppl,
         bsnl bangalore has really gone mad, yesterday i got the bill for dataone it says i need to pay Rs.7006. I got my brroad band connection on March'07 aunder 250 plan on the month of may i wrote an application for change of plan from home-250 to home-500. BSNL staff said dat ur plan will change from the month of June'07 as usual they cannot change the plan in between any month. So from the month of June  i started using night unlimited  traffic even though  noticing  there was no change of plan in my account, hence i got the confirmation from the bsnl staff via telephone (I doubly confirmed from them that there was a change of plan in bsnl server) and in the month of July'07 i received a bill of Rs.3187 i went to the bsnl regional office to sort it out actually i had not even downloaded not even 2GB(2.5GB is the maximum free usage) and it sorted out in the month of July'07 itself  and got a new rectified bill and in yesterdays bill it was mentioned that i need to pay again for the month april, June . Also they have chaeged me twice i.e, for the month of june the amount has repeated twice hence the bill amount has gone upto Rs.7006 

Isn't this a real madness.................
please post ur opinions on this


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				brainstar said:
			
		

> hi ppl,
> bsnl bangalore has really gone mad, yesterday i got the bill for dataone it says i need to pay Rs.7006. I got my brroad band connection on March'07 aunder 250 plan on the month of may i wrote an application for change of plan from home-250 to home-500. BSNL staff said dat ur plan will change from the month of June'07 as usual they cannot change the plan in between any month. So from the month of June  i started using night unlimited  traffic even though  noticing  there was no change of plan in my account, hence i got the confirmation from the bsnl staff via telephone (I doubly confirmed from them that there was a change of plan in bsnl server) and in the month of July'07 i received a bill of Rs.3187 i went to the bsnl regional office to sort it out actually i had not even downloaded not even 2GB(2.5GB is the maximum free usage) and it sorted out in the month of July'07 itself  and got a new rectified bill and in yesterdays bill it was mentioned that i need to pay again for the month april, June . Also they have chaeged me twice i.e, for the month of june the amount has repeated twice hence the bill amount has gone upto Rs.7006
> 
> Isn't this a real madness.................
> please post ur opinions on this


BSNl workers are little lazy...but sometime they are fast.


----------



## utsav (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

some one plz solve my query plz on post number 2174


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				utsav said:
			
		

> hey i don't hav bsnl landline.so what will be d initial cost of getting the landline and home 500 plan with a type 1 modem.type 1 modem is for Rs 1200 . and how much i have to pay for getting d connection and landline.
> 
> i don't want to use bsnl landline .do i hav 2 pay its monthly rental also


 
The only way you can not pay for the landline and use broadband is with the Home900 plan.. where you don't have to pay any rentals.. as for all other connections, you have to pay telephone rentels.. or what you could do is.. take a connection and make your connection only incoming with no outgoin.. you might still be charged a bit for it.. but lesser..

As far as the exact payments are concerned, please refer BSNL's website at www.bsnl.in You can't find more details that what is there.. so refer the website first..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				brainstar said:
			
		

> hi ppl,
> bsnl bangalore has really gone mad, yesterday i got the bill for dataone it says i need to pay Rs.7006. I got my brroad band connection on March'07 aunder 250 plan on the month of may i wrote an application for change of plan from home-250 to home-500. BSNL staff said dat ur plan will change from the month of June'07 as usual they cannot change the plan in between any month. So from the month of June  i started using night unlimited  traffic even though  noticing  there was no change of plan in my account, hence i got the confirmation from the bsnl staff via telephone (I doubly confirmed from them that there was a change of plan in bsnl server) and in the month of July'07 i received a bill of Rs.3187 i went to the bsnl regional office to sort it out actually i had not even downloaded not even 2GB(2.5GB is the maximum free usage) and it sorted out in the month of July'07 itself  and got a new rectified bill and in yesterdays bill it was mentioned that i need to pay again for the month april, June . Also they have chaeged me twice i.e, for the month of june the amount has repeated twice hence the bill amount has gone upto Rs.7006
> 
> Isn't this a real madness.................
> please post ur opinions on this



in ur bsnl page it shows ur plan has been changed or not if showing so u can reduces the rate of night free


----------



## iffmainak (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am subscribed to the dataone home plan 500, and whole of last month we were not in home. Computer was not switched on for even a single minute. And this month we got an internet usage bill of about Rs 5500( 500 rental + 5000 @ .80/mb download extra!!) ...This is BSNL ... really dont know what to say .. I am even not able 2 check all the usage details on net, since servers are as usual down ...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				iffmainak said:
			
		

> I am subscribed to the dataone home plan 500, and whole of last month we were not in home. Computer was not switched on for even a single minute. And this month we got an internet usage bill of about Rs 5500( 500 rental + 5000 @ .80/mb download extra!!) ...This is BSNL ... really dont know what to say .. I am even not able 2 check all the usage details on net, since servers are as usual down ...


Did you changed you account password???????


----------



## leftalone (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Excuse Me,
I'm in kerala and i'm recently broad-banded...
The person juz gave me the modem and i manged to set it up..

The problem is with the torrents.
I use uTorrent..

I couldn't download a thing and the speed is 0.5 Kbps and the like....
The uTorrent port check displays that the port is not open.
I've tried many ports, but no use...

CAn someone help me out???????

I have the 500 plan and i have amazing speeds.
But, the problem is with the torrents.
The speed is 0.5 kbps and not even one port can be opened...

So, i'm dissapointed as i cannot download torrents...
I USE uTorrent...

Can someone help me wiht port forwarding?????


----------



## praka123 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i am a linux user.I can give the basic things.firstly if urs is a single computer,open a random port say 25784 in firewall whatever u use(comodo,zonelam,winxp default etc).then go to µtorrent options and add this port as incoming tcp/udp listening port.save the settings.and try.
and goto 
*portforward.com 
for details.btwn Azureus too is a good client.


----------



## leftalone (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> i am a linux user.I can give the basic things.firstly if urs is a single computer,open a random port say 25784 in firewall whatever u use(comodo,zonelam,winxp default etc).then go to µtorrent options and add this port as incoming tcp/udp listening port.save the settings.and try.
> and goto
> *portforward.com
> for details.btwn Azureus too is a good client.



I've done that...
Still no ports open..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am facing one problem with DATA One off late...

Out side Indian Network sites are running damn slow, this screen shot may explain a bit, tried to ping, google.com and vsnl.com at once... here is the result...

*img3.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/0583b5441d.jpg

 

any one facing the same ??


----------



## praka123 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^no such problems.may be set ur MTU to 1492 will help?

```
sid:~# ping google.co.nz
PING google.co.nz (72.14.207.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from eh-in-f104.google.com (72.14.207.104): icmp_seq=1 ttl=240 time=325 ms
64 bytes from eh-in-f104.google.com (72.14.207.104): icmp_seq=2 ttl=240 time=327 ms
64 bytes from eh-in-f104.google.com (72.14.207.104): icmp_seq=3 ttl=240 time=325 ms
64 bytes from eh-in-f104.google.com (72.14.207.104): icmp_seq=4 ttl=240 time=327 ms
64 bytes from eh-in-f104.google.com (72.14.207.104): icmp_seq=5 ttl=240 time=326 ms
64 bytes from eh-in-f104.google.com (72.14.207.104): icmp_seq=6 ttl=240 time=327 ms
64 bytes from eh-in-f104.google.com (72.14.207.104): icmp_seq=7 ttl=240 time=326 ms
64 bytes from eh-in-f104.google.com (72.14.207.104): icmp_seq=8 ttl=240 time=327 ms
64 bytes from eh-in-f104.google.com (72.14.207.104): icmp_seq=9 ttl=240 time=327 ms

--- google.co.nz ping statistics ---
9 packets transmitted, 9 received, 0% packet loss, time 7996ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 325.416/326.889/327.926/0.926 ms
```


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@praka123 

1st of all its Bridge mode Connection... so that MTU value of Modem shouldnt come to effect, second of all, i didnt know MTU settings would effect only Non Indian (BSNL/VSNL) Network IPs

please Explain....


----------



## praka123 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^i am no expert in networking.even i use  bridge mode.(using pppoe linux dialer from os).the MTU value for ur lan card is what i am saying.it has to do with preventing some packet(internet data are send in packets right  ) collision etc by reducing MTU from default 1500 to some value which fits.for Linux,it is set at 1492.below is the output of ifconfig(ipconfig /ALL in win).

```
ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  
          inet addr:59.9efs  P-t-P:59.94.0.5  Mask:255.255.255.255
          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  [B][U]MTU:1492[/U][/B]  Metric:1
          RX packets:3362 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:3288 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 
          RX bytes:3046631 (2.9 MiB)  TX bytes:411599 (401.9 KiB)
```
 may be i will find a link for windows.I have the link.but lost.
remember i am using OS dialer,not the ppp mode of router dialer.
edit link:
*help.expedient.com/broadband/mtu.shtml


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

From this afternoon dataone downstream and upstream speeds have been abysmally slow in Bangalore.
URL: *myspeed.visualware.com/speedtest/speedtestjs.html
When: Wed Aug 15 22:11:37 IST 2007
Download: 36,192 bps
Upload: 19,144 bps
QOS: 3%
RTT: 2 ms
MaxPause: 4267 ms
Test #: NA
That is 36Kbps/19Kbps as against 2048Kbps/512Kbps.
This is now happening too frequently. Very poor service by dataone. With such low upload speeds one cannot enter and execute any online activity like booking railway tickets or online banking transactions and now dataone is talking of IPTV. May God save those taking IPTV service!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am not facing any ROT after pinging google.com
I am a Airtel subscriber


----------



## paid (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Net connection on UT-300R2U frequently gets disconnected every 4-5 minutes changed modem & external Line but no success. switched modes to G.DMT but all in vain. Modem is connected with splitter but it makes no difference if I remove telephone. I am posting ADSL Log File 

Other Details:

SNR Margin 21.5db 20.5db dB 
Line Attenuation 41.5db 25.0db dB 
Loss of Signal 0 0  
CRC Errors 0 0  
Data Rate 2047 Kbps 251 Kbps kbps 
Latency Fast Fast 

Please help


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				paid said:
			
		

> Net connection on UT-300R2U frequently gets disconnected every 4-5 minutes changed modem & external Line but no success. switched modes to G.DMT but all in vain. Modem is connected with splitter but it makes no difference if I remove telephone. I am posting ADSL Log File
> 
> Other Details:
> 
> ...


First Q-->> wht connection do you use LAN or USB???
Q2-->> Does you link light also drop when your net is disconnected???


----------



## REY619 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				paid said:
			
		

> Net connection on UT-300R2U frequently gets disconnected every 4-5 minutes changed modem & external Line but no success. switched modes to G.DMT but all in vain. Modem is connected with splitter but it makes no difference if I remove telephone. I am posting ADSL Log File
> 
> Other Details:
> 
> ...



I have same modem... No such problem for me... Btw i am using USB mode...


----------



## paid (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> First Q-->> wht connection do you use LAN or USB???
> Q2-->> Does you link light also drop when your net is disconnected???



Ans-1      Yes I use LAN 
Ans-2      Yes the green ADSL LED on modem drops and then blinks

Could it be due to wrong +ive and -ive wires switched wrongly in modem from Telephone line?

I am also attaching a ping report


----------



## REY619 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^There is definitely some problem in your telephone line...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				paid said:
			
		

> Ans-1      Yes I use LAN
> Ans-2      Yes the green ADSL LED on modem drops and then blinks
> 
> Could it be due to wrong +ive and -ive wires switched wrongly in modem from Telephone line?
> ...


this is probelm from BSNl side.you cant do anything in this.Just make sure..you have not done any modification in the wiring.And your spliter is working fine.

Just try surfing the net directly......remove spliter, and phone.Connect your modem directly to the BSNL line.


----------



## src2206 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Do you have any parallel line connected with the phone through which the BSNL BB works? In that case you may get troubles like this.


----------



## REY619 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hey People... I have UT-300R2U modem, i have connected it to the UPS so that connection doesnt get lost in case of power failure, but it doesnt happen.
When light goes modem remains connected but the green ADSL LED on modem drops and starts blinking again hence connection is lost... It has resulted huge loss of bandwidth to me... yesterday i was downloading from rapidshare and only 40 seconds were left in the completion of download and power failure.... and have to restart the whole 100MB file again.   
Aint there a solution for this??? Please....
Thanx.


----------



## paid (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				src2206 said:
			
		

> Do you have any parallel line connected with the phone through which the BSNL BB works? In that case you may get troubles like this.



nah no parallel line I have asked CC to change splitter


----------



## Phreezer (Aug 16, 2007)

*How to uncap ur modem & increase speed*

Well ppl first of all this tutorial is for Cable not for ADSL modem which is provided by BSNL. Anyways for informative purposes you can go thru it. Some links are dead but you can get the tools by searching the net, but once again it is useful only if you have cable modem. Furthermore uncapping your speed is illegal and banned by ur ISP so try it at ur own risk 

Most of us will be feeling that the surfing speed which is allocated by our ISP is not enough. People with 64Kbps will think 128Kbps will be cool speed. People with 128Kbps will think 256Kbps will be cool and so on

This tutorial will teach you how to increase your 64Kbps link to 512Kbps or what ever speed you like.

It is very much possible to do this. With a bit of luck if your Cable Internet Service Provider are very uneducated on how this very new technology works and leave some key loopholes open for you to grab vital information on how to accomplish this task. But this tutorial will no guarantee you 100% success.

Okay here we go. I'm going to try to explain you as best as I can to accomplish re-configuring your SB5100, SB4100 or SB3100 cable modem 

Theory of cable modem working

All the cable modems when it boots up it will search for an "Image file" where in all configuration like your upload speed limit and download speed limit is defined. This "Image file" is stored in ISP`s TFTP server. Modem will be pre-configured with the ISP`s TFTP server IP address and the Image file name to be downloaded. When the modem boots up it query TFTP server and download Image file from TFTP server according to this this our speed limits will be set.

Our Mission

Get this Image file from ISP`s TFTP server, reconfigure it according to our need and force our modem to download this file from our Computer rather than downloading it from our ISP`s TFTP server.

Steps to accomplish

1). Get cable modems MAC address
2). Get your ISPs TFTP server IP address
3). Get name and path of the "configuration file" or Image file stored in the ISP`s TFTP server.
4). Download Image file from ISP`s TFTP server.
5). Decrypt the Image file which you downloaded from ISP`s TFTP server
6). Modify the Image file
7). Encrypt the modified Image file
8). Change your computer's TCP configuration same as ISP`s TFTP server (i.e. IP address same as ISP`s TFTP server)
9). Host TFTP server in your computer
10). Put Image file in the base directory of your TFTP 
11). Restart your modem
12). Changer your PC's IP back as given by ISP
13). OOPS Done. Start surfing with your new speed


1). Get cable modems MAC address

You can either look at the back of the modem to get this MAC Address or you can logon to your Cable modem with your Web Browser *192.168.100.1/ . This is internal HTML pages stored within your DOCsis cable modem (SB5100, SB4100 and SB3100) that gives you even more vital information on configuration. Unless it is turned off by your ISP. This feature might be totally turned off by your ISP. 


2). Get your ISPs TFTP server IP address
3). Get name and path of the "configuration file" or Image file stored in the ISP`s TFTP server.

For getting this vital information you have to do an SNMP walk over your modem. For doing this you can use any one of the tools below

 There's a program called QUERY.EXE from Weird Solutions which is a BOOTP packet request program that will tell you everything you need to know, without all these extra steps. It will display the Image Filename, TFTP server address, which is really all you need to get started. To use this BOOTP QUERY tool, you need the MAC address of your cable modem 

 Beginners can use DOCSIS Diagnosis utility
You can download this from: *homepage.ntlworld.com/robin.d.h.wal...ag/docsdiag.zip

Or

Beginners can use SNMPWALK Tool
You can download this from:

*www.bradford-sw.com/board/board.cgi...download&gul=13

use command "snmpwalk 192.168.100.1 public"

NOTE: Use modem's IP address as "192.168.100.1" (SB5100, SB4100 and SB3100) when it asked to provide by any of the above tools. SNMP community is "Public"

Using the above tools you will get the information of your ISP`s TFTP server IP and the name of your "Image file" stored in that TFTP server 
All your vital information is stored in this file, One of which is the MaxRateDown 2621440; MaxRateUp 393216;. (This was my ISP settings. Which you can see is similar to what speed I was getting. 40KB/s up and 250 KB/s down)

Among these, the one we need are:
Configuration TFTP Server = 194.*.*..90 (replace this with yours throughout in the doc)
Configuration filename = isrr.bin (replace this with yours throughout in the doc)
And
IP fragments created = 0
IP address.10.xxx.xxx.xxx = 10.xxx.xxx.xxx
IP address.192.168.100.1 = 192.168.100.1 (the IP address of the cable modem, (replace this with yours throughout in the doc)
IP-to-If-index.10.xxx.xxx.xxx = 2

Suggestion: You can do this step by sniffing the modem i.e. "192.168.100.1" when modem boots up. I never tried this method. Try your luck.


4). Download Image file from ISP`s TFTP server.

For doing this got to your command prompt and use below commands with out quotes and bracket.


"C:\tftp -i <ISP`s TFTP server IP> GET <Image filename> <local filename>"

Okay now you got Image file from your ISP`s TFTP server.


5). Decrypt the Image file which you downloaded from ISP`s TFTP server
6). Modify the Image file
7). Encrypt the modified Image file

Use docsis tool which you can download from 

*sourceforge.net/projects/docsis

using this program you can decrypt image file change the upload speed and download speed ,save it and encrypt back. Rename this newly created file same as your original image file.


8). Change your computer's TCP configuration same as ISP`s TFTP server (i.e. IP address same as ISP`s TFTP server)

Go to my network place and right click ->properties
Select your LAN Card right click ->property->Internet Protocol (TCP-IP) double click on it and change it to as following values
Configure your TPC's TCP settings as below
IP: 194.*.*.90 (replace with the ISP's TFTP server)
Netmask: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.100.1 (replace with your cable modem's IP address)

Note: Gateway should be 192.168.100.1 then only your modem can communicate with computer.


9). Host TFTP server in your computer
10). Put Image file in the base directory of your TFTP 
11). Restart your modem

Download TFTP Server software and host TFTP server in your computer
You can download TFTP server from:
ftp://ftp.ida.net/pub/wireless/tftpd32.exe

Start TFTPD32 server. Go to Settings and set the Security to None. Increase the timeout to 20secs and the Max Retransmit to 6. Choose to translate UNIX filenames. Make sure it's base directory point to where the isrr.bin is (i.e. the image file which you modified). If you need to replicate a directory pathname along with the image file, then make a directory from root that corresponds to the image file pathname.

Restart your modem, and AS SOON as the SEND light goes solid, you should see a receive on your TFTP server i.e. your PC


12). Changer your PC's IP back as given by ISP
13). OOPS Done. Start surfing with your new speed

Now you change your TCP settings of your PC back to normal as given by ISP. (I.e. Put your original IP address and gateway)

Oops you hacked your modem. Test out by downloading some files using DAP (Download accelerator plus)

Note: This speed will remain same until you restart your cable modem. So each time you reboot your modem you have to follow the steps 8,9,10,11 and 12


----------



## REY619 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

O.M.G>!!!!!!!! Thats hell of a Great info!!! Thank you!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*img183.imageshack.us/img183/2851/bitcomet1zi0.png


guys i am using bitcomet it block my ip when drag to that balloon its show your listen port is unreachable to public domain peers,please check your firewall and NAT router configuration but if i use my reliance broadband connection it show green balloon.plz help me out


----------



## harish_21_10 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I was planning on getting either BSNL home900 or Airtel unlimited999 broadband plan,my question is wether i can use my Belkin router with the BSNL connection without any problem or any drop of speed?i would be using Lan for desktop and wifi for Laptop...si please let me know about it....and one more thing what do u suggest?Airtel or BSNL...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				harish_21_10 said:
			
		

> I was planning on getting either BSNL home900 or Airtel unlimited999 broadband plan,my question is wether i can use my Belkin router with the BSNL connection without any problem or any drop of speed?i would be using Lan for desktop and wifi for Laptop...si please let me know about it....and one more thing what do u suggest?Airtel or BSNL...


I think you can use the modem.
choosing betweeb BSNL and Airtel.
BSNL-->> very Good speed, very poor service
Airtel-->> Speed just around(up and down) your package, Great supprt


----------



## src2206 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am using BSNL in two different lines at my home for more than 1 year. Speeds are very good, I do not think that any other operator atleast in my city comes even closer, but yes the service is not that great. But still I will not say that the service is very poor or even poor, rather in my opinion it is "Average". I had used Tata Indicom for 6 months and their service was worst. In comparison, BSNL gives far better service.


----------



## REY619 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*Re-Posted-*

Hey People... I have UT-300R2U modem, i have connected it to the UPS so that connection doesnt get lost in case of power failure, but it doesnt happen.
When light goes modem remains connected but the green ADSL LED on modem drops and starts blinking again hence connection is lost... It has resulted huge loss of bandwidth to me... yesterday i was downloading from rapidshare and only 40 seconds were left in the completion of download and power failure.... and have to restart the whole 100MB file again.
Aint there a solution for this??? Please....
Thanx.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ The ADSL line has nothing to do with power loss at your house. It can be a problem only if the exchange you are connecting to doesn't have backup UPS/generator to support the DSLAM/RAS/Other Equipment when the power goes off. If you haven't tried connecting the phone line straight to the modem, then please do that, it should resolve the issue, but even after doing that, if the ADSL line still drops when the power goes off, then you will need to lodge a complaint at your local telephone exchange asking them to take care of their fault hardware or buy backup UPS


----------



## src2206 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



> The ADSL line has nothing to do with power loss at your house.



What!!! If there is a modem, then how do you supposed keep it operational without power in the main line unless it is connected to a backup power source?


----------



## REY619 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> ^^ The ADSL line has nothing to do with power loss at your house. It can be a problem only if the exchange you are connecting to doesn't have backup UPS/generator to support the DSLAM/RAS/Other Equipment when the power goes off. If you haven't tried connecting the phone line straight to the modem, then please do that, it should resolve the issue, but even after doing that, if the ADSL line still drops when the power goes off, then you will need to lodge a complaint at your local telephone exchange asking them to take care of their fault hardware or buy backup UPS


Hmm yes i think that could be the reason... They wont be having a backup source for ADSL line... Damn.. 
Thanx...



			
				src2206 said:
			
		

> What!!! If there is a modem, then how do you supposed keep it operational without power in the main line unless it is connected to a backup power source?


I think he was talking about ADSL line not the main power line.... Correct me if i failed to understand correctly...


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				src2206 said:
			
		

> What!!! If there is a modem, then how do you supposed keep it operational without power in the main line unless it is connected to a backup power source?


 
I meant the ADSL line, not the power cord plugging into your modem. And yes, the ADSL line doesn't need any power except at it's source which is your local telephone exchange, so, even if the power goes out, you should be able to use the internet as long as your modem has power.


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> I meant the ADSL line, not the power cord plugging into your modem. And yes, the ADSL line doesn't need any power except at it's source which is your local telephone exchange, so, even if the power goes out, you should be able to use the internet as long as your modem has power.


i think BSNL has set up link boosters at various places.When the power drops these boosters shut down resulting in the loss of link.


----------



## REY619 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^Hmmm this problem is anywhere else too..??


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> i think BSNL has set up link boosters at various places.When the power drops these boosters shut down resulting in the loss of link.


 
There are no boosters that can be used to boost ADSL line signals and hence nothing to do with powerloss. Like I said before, even after connecting the phone line to the modem directly, if the ADSL drops it's a problem at the exchange. Most possibly due to non-availability of backup systems which I think is rare at least from the part of BSNL. It's better he registers a complaint.


----------



## REY619 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^yes i think they dont have any backup system..... But when the line is dropped when there is power failure, after 4-5 seconds it blinks and gets restored again......


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				REY619 said:
			
		

> ^^yes i think they dont have any backup system..... But when the line is dropped when there is power failure, after 4-5 seconds it blinks and gets restored again......


 
What is the modem you are using? Because if you have an AC adapter for the modem, then a voltage fluctuaion can sometimes reboot the ADSL link in your modem.

As far as broken downloads are concerned, I would advise you to use any of the millions of download managers available which will not cut off the download even if the connection is lost and even if it stops downloading, it can resume from where it left. I would advise you to try searching for such download managers.


----------



## REY619 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> What is the modem you are using? Because if you have an AC adapter for the modem, then a voltage fluctuaion can sometimes reboot the ADSL link in your modem.
> 
> As far as broken downloads are concerned, I would advise you to use any of the millions of download managers available which will not cut off the download even if the connection is lost and even if it stops downloading, it can resume from where it left. I would advise you to try searching for such download managers.


I am using UT-300 R2U.... Yes i am using AC adpater, its connected to UPS so that it remains online when power goes... But ADSL link is dropped and modem remains online, in case of power failure.... 
Also yes i use FDM to download files, the problem arrives with hrapidshare as it doesnt support download managers.....


----------



## janitha (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				REY619 said:
			
		

> I am using UT-200 R2U.... Yes i am using AC adpater, its connected to UPS so that it remains online when power goes... But ADSL link is dropped and modem remains online, in case of power failure....
> Also yes i use FDM to download files, the problem arrives with hrapidshare as it doesnt support download managers.....



In my case, disconnection happens sometimes when AC fails and more often when the AC starts, presumably due to the switching time of the UPS relay.


----------



## REY619 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^Yes, UPS seems culprit....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> *img183.imageshack.us/img183/2851/bitcomet1zi0.png
> 
> 
> guys i am using bitcomet it block my ip when drag to that balloon its show your listen port is unreachable to public domain peers,please check your firewall and NAT router configuration but if i use my reliance broadband connection it show green balloon.plz help me out



any bsnl user facing this problem


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> *img183.imageshack.us/img183/2851/bitcomet1zi0.png
> 
> 
> guys i am using bitcomet it block my ip when drag to that balloon its show your listen port is unreachable to public domain peers,please check your firewall and NAT router configuration but if i use my reliance broadband connection it show green balloon.plz help me out


 
From a guess, I would say you are using 2 different modems. One for your reliance and the other for the BSNL connection. If that is the case, then the modem you are using for the BSNL connection has not been configured properly.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> *img183.imageshack.us/img183/2851/bitcomet1zi0.png
> 
> 
> guys i am using bitcomet it block my ip when drag to that balloon its show your listen port is unreachable to public domain peers,please check your firewall and NAT router configuration but if i use my reliance broadband connection it show green balloon.plz help me out


 
This is happen because maybe you login from your ADSL not from your PPPOE desktop.If you log in from your ADSL then you need to configure your bitcomet port with your ADSL and you have to set the port as open in your ADSL modem.If you log in from your DESKTOP PPPOE then this problem not happen,IF happen then look at your FIREWALL,Maybe need to configure your bitcomet with your FIREWALL.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

thanks guys problem is solve i  configure the UPnP setting its work fine


----------



## ITTechPerson (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi guys, can u suggest me 1thing, I have a dataone connection in prepaid mode - I pay full in 1 single bill by the end of the year.
Now my pc is not working for 2 months & I am travelling most of the time so notime to repair - in that case it is a completewaste of money.

Pls suggest me how can I cancle my prepaid option (switch to post paid mode) before the next year bill raise to me with full 1 year charge included, and if I cancle it can I be able to re-transfer to prepaid mode?? cause it saves 2 months rental.

Pls I need ur help...


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ That info varies from place to place, so it's better you contact your local BSNL exchange or customer service center and explain it to them to get the appropiate solution.


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Is there any command to shutdown or reboot Bsnl modem( ut 300R2u)....any utility??.
 I want to schedule a connection at 2am so modem needs to be restated otherwise i will get billed(this happened to me yesterday)


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ Nope, that's a misconception. You will not be billed for any usage after 2am regardless of whether you restart your modem or not. You might be a bit confused with the results from the software that you are using to pull out the usage stats. But I can assure you that you don't need to restart your modem.


----------



## src2206 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> ^^ Nope, that's a misconception. You will not be billed for any usage after 2am regardless of whether you restart your modem or not. You might be a bit confused with the results from the software that you are using to pull out the usage stats. But I can assure you that you don't need to restart your modem.



I agree, but I remeber the first time my connection was set up, I was told by BSNL that it is *preferable* to restart the modem......but I forget a number of times and I haven't seen overbilling yet.


----------



## dreams (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi guys.. I live in chennai and ue BSNL UL900.. I had no problems for the last week or month..I use a UT300R2U modem frm BSNL..Wat happens is my ADSL light restarts when i d/l any stuffs frm rapidshare..this is really annoying..this happens umtimes when I browse the net also..I have connected the modem directly to the AC Power outlet..Also I have recently changed my ethernet cable too thinking may be the cable is the culprit..but the speed inc by 10 but the connectivity is stil same..

Note - I have a splitter connected with a telephone. Does this cause any change. BTW it was connected frm day 1 and I have this prob frm last month only.

Help me out guys..

TIA


----------



## topramen115 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi Guys,

I recently took BSNL HOME 500 connection. I have UT300RTU ADSL modem , iam using the single connection by connecting the router to hub then to two PC's . I am able to access the net by setting the router in Router mode by saving ID and password in the router. But, sometimes when i switch off the router suddenly i.e in case of power failure.. the default BSNL settings are coming up and i have to reconfigure.. whts the solution to this .. 

The router which i got has in built BSNL settings. 

Device Info

Board ID: 	96338L-2M-8M
Software Version: 	3.08.BSNL_02.01.02_tr64.
Bootloader (CFE) Version: 	1.0.37-8.7
Firmware Version: 	UT300R2U.0011.01
Hardware Version: 	UT300R2U 2.2
Model Name: 	UT300R2U

Wht is happening is , when power goes off , the modem is being reset and the default settings are loaded .Since , BSNL has put its own firmware with preconfigured settings they are being reloaded. I think the solution is to update the firmware with my own settings. How can I do this .. I have the settings file. But, How do i patch the settings file along with the firmware.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				dreams said:
			
		

> Hi guys.. I live in chennai and ue BSNL UL900.. I had no problems for the last week or month..I use a UT300R2U modem frm BSNL..Wat happens is my ADSL light restarts when i d/l any stuffs frm rapidshare..this is really annoying..this happens umtimes when I browse the net also..I have connected the modem directly to the AC Power outlet..Also I have recently changed my ethernet cable too thinking may be the cable is the culprit..but the speed inc by 10 but the connectivity is stil same..
> 
> Note - I have a splitter connected with a telephone. Does this cause any change. BTW it was connected frm day 1 and I have this prob frm last month only.
> 
> ...


 
If the ADSL light drops, then that has nothing to do with your ethernet cable or your powersupply(very rarely, yes). Mainly it has to do with the phone line or your exchange. The first step is to make sure that your line is clear as much as possible. If it's too noisy or lot of other weird noises on the line, then it will interrupt your ADSL. This is very possible in the rainy season. So, get your actual telephone line checked for disturbance. If it's fine, then make sure your ADSL filter is working/try with another one. If that's fine, then lodge a complaint at your local telephone exchange..



			
				topramen115 said:
			
		

> hi Guys,
> 
> I recently took BSNL HOME 500 connection. I have UT300RTU ADSL modem , iam using the single connection by connecting the router to hub then to two PC's . I am able to access the net by setting the router in Router mode by saving ID and password in the router. But, sometimes when i switch off the router suddenly i.e in case of power failure.. the default BSNL settings are coming up and i have to reconfigure.. whts the solution to this ..
> 
> ...


 
Haven't you tried the 'SAVE AND REBOOT' option once you have actually put in the required settings? Because if you haven't done so, then it will never save the settings and will be lost when the modem restarts. So, once you have made the necessary configuration change that you like. Do a save a reboot and it will store all the information you entered to the RAM.


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Suppose X has a Dataone connection in phone No 123456 and Y has connection in phone No 654321. If X uses his ID/pw to Y's  connection and visa versa, in whose a/c the upload/download limit will be calculated.
I think loading/uploading will be calculated on that account whose ID/PW is used. Here telephone connection is not matter. That is If I used my  BB id/pw to some ones BB connection my BB connection will be billed. I shall be glad to know, am I correct or not ?
Thanks


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Yes, its charged to the userid and not to the phone no. And BSNL has already implemented SSB in majority of the cities... so, use of username/passwords on different nos will not be possible anymore..


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> ^^ Nope, that's a misconception. You will not be billed for any usage after 2am regardless of whether you restart your modem or not. You might be a bit confused with the results from the software that you are using to pull out the usage stats. But I can assure you that you don't need to restart your modem.



yeah i  thought like that till yesterday....but i was billed for free hours becoz my modem was 'ON'  frm 9pm..see the screen shot(105mb gone!!), i hav marked it in red..and also see the yellow mark(00:47 = 12:47) the time i rebooted the modem(compu is off frm 12:45 to 2.10am)....this is not the first time this has happened. 
I am  sure that my compu started only at 2.10am, sheduled in BIOS, and also i can see frm my event log that computer connected to net on 2.15am but some how free hour download frm 2.15am to 2.57am was charged along with 1.13am ~ 2.57am slot....
And also do anyone know why the usage is shown in alternate intervals? like, 1.13to2.15 ,  2.15to3.34,  3.34to4.00  even though there is no disconnection in that time interval..is there any problem with my nic?


*img212.imageshack.us/img212/8654/untitledzp1.jpg


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> yeah i thought like that till yesterday....but i was billed for free hours becoz my modem was 'ON' frm 9pm..see the screen shot(105mb gone!!), i hav marked it in red..and also see the yellow mark(00:47 = 12:47) the time i rebooted the modem(compu is off frm 12:45 to 2.10am)....this is not the first time this has happened.
> I am sure that my compu started only at 2.10am, sheduled in BIOS, and also i can see frm my event log that computer connected to net on 2.15am but some how free hour download frm 2.15am to 2.57am was charged along with 1.13am ~ 2.57am slot....
> And also do anyone know why the usage is shown in alternate intervals? like, 1.13to2.15 , 2.15to3.34, 3.34to4.00 even though there is no disconnection in that time interval..is there any problem with my nic?
> 
> ...


 

Dude, that 107MB is from 1:13am not from 2:00am. There is every possibility that you might have downloaded 107MB in 45mins! That's not a big thing. As far as the times are concerned, BSNL doesn't look time according to your watch. I guess, you have the clocls set forward at your end, so when you think it's 2:00, it might actually just be 1:45! Hope you understand. The data usage perfectly justifies why they have charged you. They have charged you only 107Mb out of the total 325MB you downloaded/uploaded during 1:13am to 2:57am which means, they haven't charged you anything after 2:00am according to them! So, change your clocks! That's the only solution!!


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> I guess, you have the clocls set forward at your end, so when you think it's 2:00, it might actually just be 1:45! Hope you understand.



Noway, actually i hav set  my clock 7 mins behind the indian standard time.More than that my compu only starts at 2:10am(BIOS setting) and utorrent only starts at 2.20 and compu is in shutdown stage from 12:45 to 2:10am.
And also  "event viewer"  in xp shows that compu started at 2:10am and  connected only at 2:12 am. only my ADSL modem is ON frm 12:48.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

The only other thing I can think of is if someone is using your username/password. Because I haven't ever noticed a problem at my end.


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Something wired happened dont know wt caused it.....will try to reboot modem at 2:15am now onwards using autohotkey.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I (had) always disconnect/reconnect dataone connection approx 1.58AM and connect at 2.10AM usually via cron for torrent downloads (uses linux).but sure,there is nothing wrong if u dont follow this.as in MY connxn from core server:Access-Concentrator:EKM-RAS-CSR-01(Ernakulam) they charge correctly.


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> I (had) always disconnect/reconnect dataone connection approx 1.58AM and connect at 2.10AM usually via cron for torrent downloads .


How that program is able to shutdown modem or is ur modem in bridge configuration.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^in bridge mode.no,not shutting down the modem,i only tries to disconnect/reconnect from OS dialer(rp-pppoe)


----------



## Indranil92001 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Yes, its charged to the userid and not to the phone no. And BSNL has already implemented SSB in majority of the cities... so, use of username/passwords on different nos will not be possible anymore..


What is mean by SSB, I mean the full name of SSB and what is it doing.Can anyone help me.


----------



## topramen115 (Aug 25, 2007)

*DNS Problem*

hi,

Iam using BSNL's UT 300RTu router, it is configured to use Primary DNS Server:  	218.248.240.23 Secondary DNS Server: 	218.248.240.135 , I have connected the router to hub and I have connected 2 pc's to the hub. Can i use the same DNS which the router is using.. ?

Can anyone giving me the latest DNS address which BSNL is using ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: DNS Problem*



			
				topramen115 said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> Iam using BSNL's UT 300RTu router, it is configured to use Primary DNS Server:  	218.248.240.23 Secondary DNS Server: 	218.248.240.135 , I have connected the router to hub and I have connected 2 pc's to the hub. Can i use the same DNS which the router is using.. ?
> 
> Can anyone giving me the latest DNS address which BSNL is using ?


yes..you can use.

I think DNS address change region wise.you can even use some open DNS(google it).


----------



## dreams (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



> If the ADSL light drops, then that has nothing to do with your ethernet cable or your powersupply(very rarely, yes). Mainly it has to do with the phone line or your exchange. The first step is to make sure that your line is clear as much as possible. If it's too noisy or lot of other weird noises on the line, then it will interrupt your ADSL. This is very possible in the rainy season. So, get your actual telephone line checked for disturbance. If it's fine, then make sure your ADSL filter is working/try with another one. If that's fine, then lodge a complaint at your local telephone exchange..



I have a parallel connection running in my house..One telephone comin to my hall and another line coming to my bedroom connecting another telephone and modem.

So 2 cable's connecting one telephone and another one conn another telephone and modem.

The 2nd line conn telephone and modem, I chkd the telephoen and it is noisy.. Both telephone use the same number..The other telephone is working fine without any noise..

Does this mean anythin fishy???

Shall I remove the telephone from the splitter and conn the telephone cable dir to modem and check??

And wat do you mean by ADSL Filter????


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				dreams said:
			
		

> I have a parallel connection running in my house..One telephone comin to my hall and another line coming to my bedroom connecting another telephone and modem.
> 
> So 2 cable's connecting one telephone and another one conn another telephone and modem.
> 
> ...


 
Well, you need to diagnose to find out what exactly is causing the problem. It could either be the splitter or the telephone or the cable running to the second telephone.

What I suggest you to do is, first connect the line coming from outside your house, directly to your modem. ie without anything else connected to the phone line. Only your modem, now, if the ADSL light stays solid, then it indicates that the line till your house is fine, it's something inside your house.

Now connect back your first telephone and connect the second line to the second telephone without connecting a filter to the second telephone. See if the line is noisy, if it is, then you will need to replace the cable running to your second line. If there is no noise when you check that, then you will need to replace your ADSL filter.



			
				Indranil92001 said:
			
		

> What is mean by SSB, I mean the full name of SSB and what is it doing.Can anyone help me.


 
SSB is called Select Service Barring. It is a name used by few ISPs who block several phone nos. from accessing one single account which means that you cannot use a different username/password on another telephone no. I heard BSNL is implementing this due to misuse but I'm sure it won't be called SSB, they will call it by someother name.


----------



## dreams (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Well, you need to diagnose to find out what exactly is causing the problem. It could either be the splitter or the telephone or the cable running to the second telephone.
> 
> What I suggest you to do is, first connect the line coming from outside your house, directly to your modem. ie without anything else connected to the phone line. Only your modem, now, if the ADSL light stays solid, then it indicates that the line till your house is fine, it's something inside your house.
> 
> Now connect back your first telephone and connect the second line to the second telephone without connecting a filter to the second telephone. See if the line is noisy, if it is, then you will need to replace the cable running to your second line. If there is no noise when you check that, then you will need to replace your ADSL filter.



Thnz 4 the fastest reply..BTW wat do you mean by ADSL Filter???


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				dreams said:
			
		

> Thnz 4 the fastest reply..BTW wat do you mean by ADSL Filter???


 
Ok, there is a difference between ADSL filter and a normal splitter.

All a normal splitter does is, it splits your line into 2 so that you can connect 2 phones to the same line.

However, And ADSL filter is used to seperate out the ADSL signals from the phone line. An ADSL filter will look very similar to a normal splitter with one input and 2 output. The only difference is you can connect the phone only to 1 of the output because the other output is used for the modem. You have to connect the modem to this port. The ADSL filter will have the ports named as something like 'computer' and 'telephone'. You need an ADSL filter to filter out any telephonic disturbance that is there on the line. And the ADSL filter is the one that lets you really use the phone and the modem at the same time. If you dont' have an ADSL filter, you will hear all the noise the modem makes on your telephone and similarly, any converstaions made closer to the frequencies of the ADSL signal while talking on your phone will disturb your ADSL connection as well.. hope this clears your doubt and didn't put you into more confusion...  

Anyways, your welcome to ask if you're still not clear...


----------



## topramen115 (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				dreams said:
			
		

> I have a parallel connection running in my house..One telephone comin to my hall and another line coming to my bedroom connecting another telephone and modem.
> 
> So 2 cable's connecting one telephone and another one conn another telephone and modem.
> 
> ...




hi,

BSNL has strictly instructed to connect all parallel phones after the ADSL filter. i.e if u want to have two phones to the same line , then first the main line directly from the BSNL has to be connected to the ADSL filter (it costs around 40rs ) then it will have two output lines, one to telephone and one to to ADSL router , now connect this to the router , then the single telephone output can be split using normal line splitter and connect to as many as phones and caller id's u want.


----------



## topramen115 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

HI,

Can u guys tell me,how much upstream and downstream rate is showing in ur router...For me it is...

Line Rate - Upstream (Kbps):	861
Line Rate - Downstream (Kbps):	10704


----------



## dreams (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				topramen115 said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> BSNL has strictly instructed to connect all parallel phones after the ADSL filter. i.e if u want to have two phones to the same line , then first the main line directly from the BSNL has to be connected to the ADSL filter (it costs around 40rs ) then it will have two output lines, one to telephone and one to to ADSL router , now connect this to the router , then the single telephone output can be split using normal line splitter and connect to as many as phones and caller id's u want.



Think this makes sense..will try it..anyways thnx 4 al the replies..wil try 1 by 1 and keep it posted..

Thnx all.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				topramen115 said:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> Can u guys tell me,how much upstream and downstream rate is showing in ur router...For me it is...
> 
> ...


 
What   ... you got a 10Mbps line????? Are you sure you got the values right? Is it *1704 or 10704*?? Plz confirm


----------



## gindimane (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi i got bb connection(Rs 250 plan) on 13 th of this month.will i get 1GB upto 31st of this month or 13th of next month?anybody plz clarify urgently.i have only 3 days left if it's 31st!

hi!i got bb on 13th of this month(Rs 250 plan).will i get 1 GB upto 31st of this month or 13th of next month?anybody plzz clarify urgently as i have only 3 days if it's 31st of this month.thank you


----------



## hsmukunda (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi I have BSNL dataone broadband connection.
I cannot see myaccount usage.
I did try www.dataone.in and then clicked on check your account usage but the page is showing only blank nothing is there to login, just blank page.
I did check some other ip address which I searched in net to know my account usage even it was not working.
Any body could help me why I could not open the account usage and see my account.
thanks


----------



## Indranil92001 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

If BSNL launch the service IP TV then maybe the Upstreem 861 and downstreem 10704
But I am not sure, do anyone have any idea.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

yes i also checked my speed at bsnl broadband speed tester it showing 21.79 Mbps and i save that screen shot


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Can anyone help me set up static ip on my BSNL broadband home 500plan if its possible??
*Please Help*


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Indranil92001 said:
			
		

> If BSNL launch the service IP TV then maybe the Upstreem 861 and downstreem 10704
> But I am not sure, do anyone have any idea.


 
Well, the upload is already 876Kbps but as far as I know, cities enabled with IPTV service was supposed to get something like upto 8Mbps.. bu 10704Kbps is like 10Mbps. Can someone else check with their connection as well, someone in bangalore or other metro cities where IPTV is already enabled?



			
				NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> yes i also checked my speed at bsnl broadband speed tester it showing 21.79 Mbps and i save that screen shot


 
Naa... that's a problem sometimes with the speedtester, that value isn't true, if you don't believe what I say, just do a test and hit the back button once the test is done, you will see absurd speeds... like 30~80Mbps..



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me set up static ip on my BSNL broadband home 500plan if its possible??
> *Please Help*


 
What kind of help are you looking for? Is it that you need help to set the static IP on your modem assuming you already got the IP info. Or do you want to get a static IP?


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> What kind of help are you looking for? Is it that you need help to set the static IP on your modem assuming you already got the IP info. Or do you want to get a static IP?


I think the format for ip is 59.94.XX.XXX
I want to set the ip according to my region to a static one.I don't know how to set up static ip.I am doing this to prevent getting banned from sites which require static ip.Windows is set to automatically assign ip when i connect.What do i need to configure??


----------



## topramen115 (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				hsmukunda said:
			
		

> Hi I have BSNL dataone broadband connection.
> I cannot see myaccount usage.
> I did try www.dataone.in and then clicked on check your account usage but the page is showing only blank nothing is there to login, just blank page.
> I did check some other ip address which I searched in net to know my account usage even it was not working.
> ...



Just try out this 

*thegoan.com/datafox/

*duf.sourceforge.net/



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me set up static ip on my BSNL broadband home 500plan if its possible??
> *Please Help*




Yes, u can get a static IP . Just connect to the internet by setting the router in router mode / always on configuration .never switch off ur router. U will get static IP ..once u switch off and switch ON u will get a new IP.



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I think the format for ip is 59.94.XX.XXX
> I want to set the ip according to my region to a static one.I don't know how to set up static ip.I am doing this to prevent getting banned from sites which require static ip.Windows is set to automatically assign ip when i connect.What do i need to configure??



Hi Harvik , try to use a proxy server ...


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				topramen115 said:
			
		

> Yes, u can get a static IP . Just connect to the internet by setting the router in router mode / always on configuration .never switch off ur router. U will get static IP ..once u switch off and switch ON u will get a new IP.


I Dont think so....even if u dont switch off modem, ip will change in every 48 hrs


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Can anyone help me set up static ip on my BSNL broadband home 500plan if its possible??
> *Please Help*


 

no you cant do that.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I think the format for ip is 59.94.XX.XXX
> I want to set the ip according to my region to a static one.I don't know how to set up static ip.I am doing this to prevent getting banned from sites which require static ip.Windows is set to automatically assign ip when i connect.What do i need to configure??


 
The only 2 ways in which you can get a static IP address is by either asking your ISP for a package that provides you a static IP address or by registering yourself on sites that provide a so called static IP.

With regards to the first one, you cannot just make a static IP address out of thin air by making any changes on your modem or computer settings. Your ISP will need to assign you this static IP because it costs money. Once they assign you the static IP, you will need to enter that in your modem settings, that's all.

As far as the second option is concerned, there are few site that help you get one single IP permenently, you will need to register on these sites and sometimes pay for the service. Unfortunately, I don't remember the name of the sites, I'll try finding them. Do a bit of googling and you'll find lot more sites.


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am having a problem from yesterday.The link stays during the day for but after 12am the link becomes unstatic and disappears every 15 minutes.There is no earthing in the phone line and the tone of bphone is crystal clear.I have the BSNL 500 plan and i use night unlimited to download.Please someone explain.Do BSNL employees weaken the strength of the link after mid-night.


----------



## uttoransen (Aug 30, 2007)

*A frustrated BSNL user*

last month from 20 july to 3 august my bsnl land line and Rs 900 Ul broadband was dead! again, in august 22nd my telephone went dead and finally on 29th august it was repaired!

so i planned to blog about it *ranchinews.blogspot.com/2007/08/frustrated-bsnl-user.html , so that people understand how it feels to stay offline for days!
Digg it, *tinyurl.com/3dctwl to promote it! thanks!

Note: this is not an advertisement, there is no ads or anything on the blog, please help me to promote it, the bsnl people are not even interested to know what problems i was facing without the internet!


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: A frustrated BSNL user*



			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> last month from 20 july to 3 august my bsnl land line and Rs 900 Ul broadband was dead! again, in august 22nd my telephone went dead and finally on 29th august it was repaired!
> 
> so i planned to blog about it *ranchinews.blogspot.com/2007/08/frustrated-bsnl-user.html , so that people understand how it feels to stay offline for days!
> Digg it, *tinyurl.com/3dctwl to promote it! thanks!
> ...


Its no use fighting with them


----------



## src2206 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: A frustrated BSNL user*



			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> last month from 20 july to 3 august my bsnl land line and Rs 900 Ul broadband was dead! again, in august 22nd my telephone went dead and finally on 29th august it was repaired!
> 
> so i planned to blog about it *ranchinews.blogspot.com/2007/08/frustrated-bsnl-user.html , so that people understand how it feels to stay offline for days!
> Digg it, *tinyurl.com/3dctwl to promote it! thanks!
> ...



Interesting!!! Their service is not that bad. I'm not sure from where you are, but did you try to meet with the DE in your regional Exchange?


----------



## uttoransen (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: A frustrated BSNL user*



			
				src2206 said:
			
		

> Interesting!!! Their service is not that bad. I'm not sure from where you are, but did you try to meet with the DE in your regional Exchange?



I tried! i don't know what exactly is a DE? but i tried to visit there officer! but he was not in his cabin! i tried again, and he was again not there!!

am planning to take a picture of his empty cabin and post on the blog! i know it is not of much use, but that's the only thing i can do!


----------



## src2206 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

DE means District Engineer. If you are not getting him, shot a letter to him taking a received copy for yourself. Then write a letter to the GM(General Manager) of your area HQ with a copy of the letter describing the harrasment that you are going through. Beleive me, there will be action. In Govt organisation, you need to explore the proper channel to voice your opinion..and I am suggesting this from my experience.


----------



## arnab2kool (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				src2206 said:
			
		

> DE means District Engineer. If you are not getting him, shot a letter to him taking a received copy for yourself. Then write a letter to the GM(General Manager) of your area HQ with a copy of the letter describing the harrasment that you are going through. Beleive me, there will be action. In Govt organisation, you need to explore the proper chanel to voice your opinion..and I am suggesting this from my experience.




He is right. I faced problem also, but I went thru a proper channel and met general Manager and mine problem was solved within 60 minutes.
So dont loose hope and keep going.

Thank you.


----------



## uttoransen (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

this time the problem is solved, but 30 days without internet, LOL am still alive!

anyways, thanks for your information, next time if they disconnect my net, anytime soon, then i will follow your method!

though, in jharkhand nothing really works, but i will still try,
thanks!



			
				src2206 said:
			
		

> DE means District Engineer. If you are not getting him, shot a letter to him taking a received copy for yourself. Then write a letter to the GM(General Manager) of your area HQ with a copy of the letter describing the harrasment that you are going through. Beleive me, there will be action. In Govt organisation, you need to explore the proper channel to voice your opinion..and I am suggesting this from my experience.


----------



## src2206 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> though, in *jharkhand* nothing really works, but i will still try,
> thanks!



LOL...that explains a lot


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Atleast got my Dataone connection after 4.5months of wait time Phew! 


now in the user info link it shows startup plan however the thing to be noted is i choose Home 500 when filling the application form, now what to do?
*img2.putfile.com/thumb/8/24207411231.jpg


----------



## src2206 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> Atleast got my Dataone connection after 4.5months of wait time Phew!
> 
> 
> now in the user info link it shows startup plan however the thing to be noted is i choose Home 500 when filling the application form, now what to do?
> *img2.putfile.com/thumb/8/24207411231.jpg



Option 1: Go to your local exchange and talk with the commercial manager and confirm.

Option 2: Wait for the first few days and see if the service records page is showing "Sum traffic excluding night unlimited". If this column appears then its fine....you are in 500 plan.

Pesonally I would have taken Option 1


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*Please,please please* someone help me,its been more than 3 months since my BSNL data one connection has been at fault.I have gone to the telephone exchange several times.The mechanics who work on phone poles say that there is no disturbance in the line so they can't do anything.The link is not static and goes away every 2 minutes.In the middle of the 3 months when the mechanics repaired the underground cables the net was excellent but it again deteriorated.They say that its the problem directly from the exchange which i think is a dumb excuse.The link is going while i am writing this.Bsnl is totally cheating me.

*I just went out and touched the joints of the wire of my Bphone and guess what i got a shock of 220V*.Is this causing the problem,please someone only reply if u know what's going on.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> *Please,please please* someone help me,its been more than 3 months since my BSNL data one connection has been at fault.I have gone to the telephone exchange several times.The mechanics who work on phone poles say that there is no disturbance in the line so they can't do anything.The link is not static and goes away every 2 minutes.In the middle of the 3 months when the mechanics repaired the underground cables the net was excellent but it again deteriorated.They say that its the problem directly from the exchange which i think is a dumb excuse.The link is going while i am writing this.Bsnl is totally cheating me.
> 
> *I just went out and touched the joints of the wire of my Bphone and guess what i got a shock of 220V*.Is this causing the problem,please someone only reply if u know what's going on.


 
Well, there are a bunch of reasons why this could be happening. Hence, it's not wise to come to a conclusion without enough probing. What you need to do next is go to the exchange and threaten them that you will go to TRAI, and if possible, tell that to the DE or any head who is there, not some other employee who can't do anything. As per TRAI terms, you will get compensation for everyday after 3 days of a non-working connection. So, make sure you are heard loud so that they move their a** and find out what the real problem is.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Harvik780:220v?on a phone line   afaik 48v DC is wht phone line carries 
OR do u meant power line is touching the phone line?

here in my house(and all over),bsnl ppl came and put underground cable straight upto the housewall with a box from which line is connecting to bfone and BB.so no poles and posts!.it works better.i hope in other states they already had this.


----------



## JohnephSi (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Iam planning 2 take home 256 plan .Is the browsing free in dis plan .iam new to this


----------



## Sparsh007 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

does BSNL store logs of our sites visited?
just curious


----------



## JohnephSi (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Iam planning 2 take home 256 plan .Is the browsing free in dis plan .iam new to this


----------



## topramen115 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				JohnephSi said:
			
		

> Iam planning 2 take home 256 plan .Is the browsing free in dis plan .iam new to this



NO, There is no HAPPY HOURS for HOME250plan, u need to take HOME 500 or above to get HAPPY FREE DOWNLOAD HOURS

hi guys, 

I have UT300R2U router given by BSNL , it has one USB and 1 LAN port, i have two PC's can I connect one pc with USB and one with LANn and use internet simultaneously....?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				topramen115 said:
			
		

> I have UT300R2U router given by BSNL , it has one USB and 1 LAN port, i have two PC's can I connect one pc with USB and one with LANn and use internet simultaneously....?



yes, you can.

But connection through USB is not preferred...because of frequent disconnection.You may need to plug in and out your USB cable frequently.I suggest you to use a HUB/ switch for multiple connection.


----------



## JohnephSi (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

How did bsnl charge 4 browsing in home 250


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

250 plan i thinks 1GB is free after that 1Rs per MB


----------



## JohnephSi (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

It is correct bt i hope it is 4 downloading.How they will charge 4 browsing.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Downloading and Browsing are the same, both have bits flowing into your box, and are thus counted the same way.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

if u needed fast speed create a bridge and watch ur speed guys and


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

In ADSL do we have different slots for uploads and downloads. i mean are download speed have any relation between them?

can do download & uploading at same time reduce speeds?


----------



## praka123 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

in my exp,if total BW that matters.ie upload+download.so sure there is a difference in speeds.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> In ADSL do we have different slots for uploads and downloads. i mean are download speed have any relation between them?
> 
> can do download & uploading at same time reduce speeds?


 
Nope, it will not affect either, you have a seperate frequency band for the upload and download. So, if you have a 2Mbps line, it *doesn't* mean that you can only upload at 1Mbps and download at 1Mbps simultaneously. You can download at close to 2Mbps while you upload at close to 1Mbps simultaneously.


----------



## rocker (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I lost my dataone password.. can i recover it without callin the dataone ppl???


----------



## rayne (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Finally my 9 month wait is finally over !!


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> I (had) always disconnect/reconnect dataone connection approx 1.58AM and connect at 2.10AM usually via cron for torrent downloads (uses linux).but sure,there is nothing wrong if u dont follow this.as in MY connxn from core server:Access-Concentrator:EKM-RAS-CSR-01(Ernakulam) they charge correctly.


please list output of

```
crontab -e
```
i need that

thanks


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				rocker said:
			
		

> I lost my dataone password.. can i recover it without callin the dataone ppl???


 no but they can reset your pass in a minute.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Remember @gary-i use dataone in bridge mode using linux rp-pppoe  dialer(pon,poff) configured using pppoeconf unlike always ON connxn or router in-built dialer.so follow this reminding that u connect manually to dataone.
man 5 crontab -explains things very well.look for that or gnome-schedule(gui)
I browse normally upto 1-1.30 Am approx.I start Azureus earlier itself.
i run cron as root  in debian
so will explain for root user as some tasks i ran earlier needed root permission,
for ubuntu,

```
sudo su
```


```
:~#crontab -e
```
 for editing

```
# m h  dom mon dow   command
10  2   7 9 5           pon dsl-provider
58 7  7  9  5           poff
```
 ^mine for tomorrow(7/9/07)
if you use a torrent client like Azureus,u can add that too to start at 2AM as follows.first find the path of the binary.

```
sid:~# whereis azureus 
azureus: /usr/bin/azureus /usr/share/man/man1/azureus.1.gz
```
 so u can add to the crontab the torrent client too.but provided,*u have already loaded the torrent to download.*
so atlast mine may look like 

```
# m h  dom mon dow   command
10  2   7 9 5           pon dsl-provider
12  2   7 9 5           /usr/bin/azureus
58 7  7  9  5           poff
```
 ^save and exit.now just for sure cron is up,run

```
sudo /etc/init.d/cron force-reload
```
 now see ur cron results:

```
~#crontab -l
# m h  dom mon dow   command
 10  2   7 9 5           pon dsl-provider
 12  2   7 9 5           /usr/bin/azureus
 58 7  7  9  5           poff
```
 ^reg the digits,i am quoting "man 5 crontab"


> Commands  are  executed  by cron(8) when the minute, hour, and month of
> year fields match the current time, and when at least one  of  the  two
> day  fields  (day of month, or day of week) match the current time (see
> ``Note'' below).  cron(8) examines cron entries once every minute.  The
> ...


 Also,i used to daily edit the day field inorder to be sure.but acc to experts,u can do well without editing for a month,year(using * in tat place or @monthly etc).read more of man crontab and lookup for examples.
*www.scrounge.org/linux/cron.html
*kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/schedule_tasks_on_linux_using_crontab/
what i do is run cron,switch off my power eating CRT monitor,sleep,sleep


----------



## delivi (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey guys, I've got my new DataOne Connection

homeplan,  I get an awesome bandwidth of 1.11MBps


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				delivi said:
			
		

> hey guys, I've got my new DataOne Connection
> 
> homeplan,  I get an awesome bandwidth of 1.11MBps


see this
*img516.imageshack.us/img516/4677/bwde4.th.jpg
*img516.imageshack.us/img516/4677/bwde4.7a4ec58721.jpg

*BSNL RAJASTHAN Circle*


[edit]
sorry for full image, now posting thumbnail


----------



## praka123 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

monsoon gaya,to speed vaapas aagaya!! 

Testing is done with 128 KB of Sample Data. Formula To calculate your Bandwidth=(128*8)Kbits/(endtime - starttime) sec


Your current bandwidth reading is:

1.92 Mbps

@gary4gar:cron try kia ke?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

its mine *img102.imageshack.us/img102/8675/85197968yb7.th.png


----------



## praka123 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^that we can achieve with a back+retest+stop


----------



## Indranil92001 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Do any one knows about it that when the BSNL Launched the IP TV the speed upgrade to 4Mbps. Because The IP TV needs the bandwith of 4Mbps.

*i189.photobucket.com/albums/z66/Ratul92001/Clipboard01-5.png


----------



## praka123 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^8Mbps may be.heard some cities they launched or going to launch


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> its mine *img102.imageshack.us/img102/8675/85197968yb7.th.png


 
Guys, please stop posting the altered versions of the Dataone tests, everyone knows it's fake, how to make it is quite simple that once the actual test is done, hit the browser back button and voila, unbelievable speeds, so please stop posting things that are not true.

As far as the 8Mbps is concerned, it's already launched in several cities in India, the last one I know of was in Bangalore on the 15th of August. And if you go back in this thread, you can see that one user has posted his link speed indicating NOT 8Mbps, but 10Mbps.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^but there may be some other devices replacing default huawei,utstar router modems to provide 8mbps!


----------



## Indranil92001 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> As far as the 8Mbps is concerned, it's already launched in several cities in India, the last one I know of was in Bangalore on the 15th of August. And if you go back in this thread, you can see that one user has posted his link speed indicating NOT 8Mbps, but 10Mbps.


 
If I switch off the IPTV and and start the download then is it possible to get high bandwith.Not the 2Mbps currently I have


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> ^but there may be some other devices replacing default huawei,utstar router modems to provide 8mbps!


 
I don't think so because the existing Huwaei, starcom are all upto8Mbps compatible and the standard is something called as 'annexure B'.



			
				Indranil92001 said:
			
		

> If I switch off the IPTV and and start the download then is it possible to get high bandwith.Not the 2Mbps currently I have


 
I haven't tested it because I'm out of station right now, so can't comment on that. Maybe someone else who has the 8Mbps line should be able to answer that.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@praka123
its 2 in morning
will try in morning next
now i need to sleep


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> Remember @gary-i use dataone in bridge mode using linux rp-pppoe  dialer(pon,poff) configured using pppoeconf unlike always ON connxn or router in-built dialer.so follow this reminding that u connect manually to dataone.
> man 5 crontab -explains things very well.look for that or gnome-schedule(gui)
> I browse normally upto 1-1.30 Am approx.I start Azureus earlier itself.
> i run cron as root  in debian
> ...



so i need tp setup bridge mode
but it is a little complex than normal
[*]i have two routers: d-link 502t & tp-link wireless access point
into which router should i set my id & password??
[*]also regarding crontab, is the order important?
[*]can set cron to automatically power up, just in case i do with windows??
[*]why you don't use wildcard, scared of ghost billing


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> so i need tp setup bridge mode
> but it is a little complex than normal
> [*]i have two routers: d-link 502t & tp-link wireless access point
> into which router should i set my id & password??
> ...


 
I'm not sure about linux PPP but one thing I can tell you is that when you have a wireless access point connected to a modem/router, the password should be on the first piont of connectivity with the phone line, which is the modem/router and not on the wireless access point. I'm not sure whether you can bridge the configuration such that you can set up a PPP dialer on the computer to get connected *in this configuration*.


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> if u needed fast speed create a bridge and watch ur speed guys and


is bridge mode faster than pppoe  in Bsnl adsl modem??


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> is bridge mode faster than pppoe  in Bsnl adsl modem??


 no.speed remains same.it just changes the way you connect

any news or something by bsnl regarding any chance of a speed increase on unlimited home plans?is it gonna be 256kbps forever?


----------



## casual_gamer (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I was not able to download anything from the past 2 days from 2am to 8am...the adsl light kept blinking. There were lots of downtimes from the past 2 weeks in my place. did anyone from bangalore experience this? if its only me, then can it might be problem with my dlink glb 502t modem?


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys, I'm coming to India next month. It has been a year since I'm going to use Dataone again. Is the things same as before? I want an unlimited connection.. so as b4 I need to pay 900+100+tax for the connection? What's the speed I get? 

Is there any better plan which might suit me?


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

u get same speed and same rates as u got b4-i have ul900 plan since broadband in my city.no change in it till now.i think this plan is good if u r online the whole day.not good if u consider the amount of stuff u wanna download per day-but that depends on u


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hmm sucks. When I moved out of Chennai, my parents changed to Home 250 and now I'll move it back to UL 900.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys, i m switching to Dataone Unlimited 900 plan in 3 days. Got the modem today which I will use with a LAN Card. What should I remembar & take precaution.

The cost is going to be Rs 900 + 108 (tax), this will give me free local calls (Dad is GM in BSNL )


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Guys, i m switching to Dataone Unlimited 900 plan in 3 days. Got the modem today which I will use with a LAN Card. What should I remembar & take precaution.
> 
> The cost is going to be Rs 900 + 108 (tax), this will give me free local calls (Dad is GM in BSNL )


No precaution for now.just change the default password which you will get from BSNl.Even you dont change wont affect you much..as you have taken UL plan.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> No precaution for now.just change the default password which you will get from BSNl.Even you dont change wont affect you much..as you have taken UL plan.



*img406.imageshack.us/img406/4003/dsc00715pe5.jpg


Ok, this the modem i m going to use with a LAN card. No drivers require for any OS cos my LAN card works in Linux, Mac & Windows.

It has WiFi too....no problem in sharing internet with friends laptop either


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey mine plan got changed today from 900UL to Home 1000.

How will i be charged for it. Will they take previous 6 days of month as 900UL and remaining days as Home1000 or the whole thing will be counted as Home 1000.

I have downloaded 3.8 GB in previous 6 days (for which my plan was 900UL), will it be added to Home 1000 for my billing next month ??


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@cyberboy_kerala plz try it bridge connection one time then u get the result




> Originally Posted by Help~Is~Here the Dataone tests, everyone knows it's fake,


 so where is i checked its original speed and wat is ur download speed and wat is the speed of D-link GLB-502T router modem provide


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> so where is i checked its original speed and wat is ur download speed and wat is the speed of D-link GLB-502T router modem provide


 
I didn't get the first bit, but my speed is 1.7Mbps throughput


----------



## praka123 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> so i need tp setup bridge mode
> but it is a little complex than normal
> [*]i have two routers: d-link 502t & tp-link wireless access point into which router should i set my id & password??
> [*]also regarding crontab, is the order important?
> ...


 ur connection is wireless.so i am not so expert reg networking.but u may be able to achieve this.if the router can be set in bridge mode & wireless access point ON.i am unaware of wireless concentrators.but i hope if u can link ur router and access point without any problem.then simply changing from ppp mode to bridge mode in router's configuration page helps.then configure using pppoeconf in ubuntu for bridge mode dial.be *aware* of what ur doing.
reg cron,ofcourse u can use wildcard (*) or @yearly monthly etc.reg automatic power up pc via cron may not be possible as system is switched off.but if system is idle u can use cron.also,may be possible to awake from hibernation(buggy/beta in Linux IIRC) in Linux.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi, dataone users...
What is your maximum upload speed on dataone 2mbps ???


----------



## RCuber (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^I can easily get sustained 45 KBps+ on torrents. MAX I can get 60KBps


----------



## topramen115 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi,

Can anyone tell me how can I setup virtual server.. in utstar300r2u outer....


----------



## v_2dpodd (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am BSNL Dataone Subscriber , 250/- plan since Jan '07 and have had a good experience so far till this happened . 

Last month(August) while checking my usage record I found a total usage of 3.4 GB around the 15th of the month .. on further scrutiny of the usage records I found that a total traffic of [FONT=&quot]2999 MB happened between the 7th and 8th of August  . To add to my horror the maximum traffic happened on the 8th of august during a continuous session of 11 hrs for near 2.5 GB traffic .. and that was the day I was unable to login to my account .... I kept getting a Chap authentication error ... username/password incorrect message.. for the 2 hrs I tried to login [/FONT][FONT=&quot] (I use a ADSL modem which I got from Airtel while I was in Gurgaon .. it is a USB modem .)[/FONT][FONT=&quot].... Then I went to my friends place and used the same username password in the dataone usage portal and it worked fine thier .. I took it to be a server error ...and went to work ...and the next day i.e the 9th Aug .. I was again able to login and things were working fine .... Its only around the 15th maybe when I noticed this and I  tried to lodge a complaint..but no body picked the phone ...then I got connected to the IVR broadband menu and raised a docket ...

Finally I called the 1800 number and found a lady ..who seemed very concerned ..and said it is a possible theft and asked me to contact the AOTR office and gave me a number ..and to call it specifally after 11 .. i did so and was told that the number belonged to AOTR in 2003 and was asked to contact the DE .. Called that number.. related my entire problem ... was finally asked to somebody else ..who wud fix the problem ..and finally I was asked to meet the DE of my exchange (Dum Dum , Kolkata) .....(I did get a few calls in the mean while to ask if my telephone was working  fine ...don't knw why .. I never complained for my telephone.. its been working fine.)

I wrote an application detailing everything , including a printout of my usage data and detailing the dispute .. took a day off (u don't expect to find them on Sat/Sun) ...and went to meet the DE ... had to climb 4th floor by stairs .. open my shoes.. went into the air conditioned room with a couple of  PC's ..crossed that and open another room with 3 people answering the phone .. 

I explained my problem to one of them .. who took me along to one of the PCs and opened my account with my telephone number ... and it had the minimal info .. thats my location and plan and the time I have been using the connection . I was asked to wait for the SDE ... so I waited and then again explained the entire thing to the SDE ....
he gave a paitient listening .. went into the PC room a couple of times .. and then finally said it is not possible .. he said "We have enabled Port Binding " on ur line since Feb 07 and it is not possible to use ur account name /password for connection in any other place ..except my telephone ... 

I tried to explain that , i know thats the way ADSL  is meant to work .... I even suggested he can check the server logs against my username and check the MAC address accessing the internet ... .... he had no answers ..and finally asked me to submit an application with the customer care detailing my dispute .. i did so .. got another copy of the same stamped .. and waited ..no response so far ..

I recieved this months bill for 3441/- which includes a broadband usage of 2600/- + and add to that a 300 /- service tax ... i really don't know what to do ... 

"Thanx to those who have gone through the entire story ... " .... I need ur help ...

I would like some insight into what options I have to get my point across to BSNL .. where to head next ... where to go to resolve the issue ... 

your suggestions wud help me immensely ....


[/FONT]


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				v_2dpodd said:
			
		

> I am BSNL Dataone Subscriber , 250/- plan since Jan '07 and have had a good experience so far till this happened .
> 
> Last month(August) while checking my usage record I found a total usage of 3.4 GB around the 15th of the month .. on further scrutiny of the usage records I found that a total traffic of [FONT=&quot]2999 MB happened between the 7th and 8th of August  . To add to my horror the maximum traffic happened on the 8th of august during a continuous session of 11 hrs for near 2.5 GB traffic .. and that was the day I was unable to login to my account .... I kept getting a Chap authentication error ... username/password incorrect message.. for the 2 hrs I tried to login [/FONT][FONT=&quot] (I use a ADSL modem which I got from Airtel while I was in Gurgaon .. it is a USB modem .)[/FONT][FONT=&quot].... Then I went to my friends place and used the same username password in the dataone usage portal and it worked fine thier .. I took it to be a server error ...and went to work ...and the next day i.e the 9th Aug .. I was again able to login and things were working fine .... Its only around the 15th maybe when I noticed this and I  tried to lodge a complaint..but no body picked the phone ...then I got connected to the IVR broadband menu and raised a docket ...
> 
> ...







Try his method
he claims that it works for him 
also he from your city
You can also contact him
do keep us updated on topic


----------



## hmvrulz (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Quidway Wa1003A Huawei 

can some provide me the usb drivers for this modem for Vista... i am not able to use the driver provided by the cd


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				hmvrulz said:
			
		

> Quidway Wa1003A Huawei
> 
> can some provide me the usb drivers for this modem for Vista... i am not able to use the driver provided by the cd


best place to search latest driver is manufacture's website


----------



## batta420 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i currently have bsnl broadband 250 plan where i get a 1gb limit..... i need a software that monitors the bandwidth usage and disconnects the internet connection when a desired limit is reached.... does anyone know a software of that kind??? help me please......


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				jayesh_diu123 said:
			
		

> Hi, dataone users...
> What is your maximum upload speed on dataone 2mbps ???


 
Max upload for home packages are 864Kpbs or 108KBps. You should ideally be able to get a minimum of 40~50KBps at any time.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i am getting a max upload speed of 70KB/sec.i hope it be 7000KB/sec,am generous and wont mind seeding through the whole night(now after dataone,night mean 2-8AM :ghee: )
Honeybee Chalooo hogaya ab control nahi Ho raha humko-to alvida bacche lo0g for now.

kickaayithudangi makkale,njaan arthaprananilanu,ente oru suhruth enne ee paruvathilakki-changanasserykkar Murdabad(no offense!)

Nannu prayanadalli swalpa madya ....
Maamms,,,naan konjam thanni jaasti aayidch..atunale...vaandi?Illa...padukkappore..
so best of Lux all ya guys for 2morrow...brrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> i am getting a max upload speed of 70KB/sec.i hope it be 7000KB/sec,am generous and wont mind seeding through the whole night(now after dataone,night mean 2-8AM :ghee: )
> Honeybee Chalooo hogaya ab control nahi Ho raha humko-to alvida bacche lo0g for now.
> 
> kickaayithudangi makkale,njaan arthaprananilanu,ente oru suhruth enne ee paruvathilakki-changanasserykkar Murdabad(no offense!)
> ...


hmmm..
what you  meant??(language problem here, please use English)


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> hmmm..
> what you meant??(language problem here, please use English)


 
malayalam.. and he's drunk too I guess..


----------



## ramya (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hello All,

MY name is ramya, I live in usa AND my parents live in visakhapatnam, recently my parents took internet connection from BSNL DATAONE ( Un limited plan ) and now there is a problem to them.

everything is configured but they say every time they TURN on the computer net is not automatically connected they should double click on the dataone icon and then click on connect to get system checks for user/password and then system is connected to internet..

My question is, is there anyway when ever they start the computer internet will connect automatically rather than clicking on connect.

note : please let me know if there is a option we should enable to get connected automatically when ever system is on.

Please help
Thanks
ramya


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				ramya said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> MY name is ramya, I live in usa AND my parents live in visakhapatnam, recently my parents took internet connection from BSNL DATAONE ( Un limited plan ) and now there is a problem to them.
> 
> ...


 
Yes they can, but it's quite a workaround and some time and dedication will need to be put to it. However, I would advise them sticking onto the option they are using now because of the simple fact that, if there is a problem, they can come to know immediately unlike the workaround that you could use which only a technically capable person will be able to find out if there is a problem with the connection or not.

However, if you still like the work around, here it is.

1.> Assuming that the computer is running on WinXP, first open network connections, then depening on whether a USB or a LAN cable is connected, you will need to right click on the network connectin which they use and then go to the properties of it.

2.> Once in properties, highlight TCP/IP and then click on properties. Then in the following box, select the option that says 'use the following address' and type the address in this format:

Ip address: 192.168.1.2
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.1.1

Then click on 'OK' and then 'close' on the properties window.

3.> Now open internet explorer and type the address 192.168.1.1.

Now before I can give you more help on this, there is one important piece of information that I would like which is the name and model no. of the modem because the following steps will vary in accordance to models.


----------



## ramya (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Yes they can, but it's quite a workaround and some time and dedication will need to be put to it. However, I would advise them sticking onto the option they are using now because of the simple fact that, if there is a problem, they can come to know immediately unlike the workaround that you could use which only a technically capable person will be able to find out if there is a problem with the connection or not.
> 
> However, if you still like the work around, here it is.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you very much for the help , I will check for model number and let you know soon.

but looks like to dothis more tech help is required, do u think it makes sense to call some network person there locally and check with them  ? rather than asking my parents to do it.. 


ramya..


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				ramya said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for the help , I will check for model number and let you know soon.
> 
> but looks like to dothis more tech help is required, do u think it makes sense to call some network person there locally and check with them ? rather than asking my parents to do it..
> 
> ramya..


 
Yes, that would be better, and make sure they get some one who might be able to visit in the future if a problem arises, otherwise, one guy will fix it, another guy will come screw it up and another guy will take it for repair, and your parents will be at the recieving end of things.

What you could do is, first get the model no.(_found on the bottom part of the modem_) so that we can provide you all the information, then you can ask one of your family friends to take a print out of it, or just tell him/her what to do (some one around the age of 18~22 should jump in to help with no questions asked) and he/she should be able to set it up for your parents.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

how is it possible to give static address, as bsnl gives only dynamic addresses.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

router ppp(inbuilt dialer) mode works-always ON.that may be what helphere is saying.while in bridge mode too it is possible.

I'll say stick with bridgemode connection.
in linux,i know how to allow always ON.but..in windows too it may be possible.

//sry for going offtopic yesterday to ya all!


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> router ppp(inbuilt dialer) mode works-always ON.that may be what helphere is saying.while in bridge mode too it is possible.
> 
> I'll say stick with bridgemode connection.
> in linux,i know how to allow always ON.but..in windows too it may be possible.
> ...


@prakash
i am having trouble in setting dataone in bridge mode
for testing purpose i connected directly to my d-link 502T via ethernet bypassing wifi AP. now i ran 
	
	



```
"sudo pppoeconf"
```
  Followed all steps & tried connecting by "pon dsl-provider". i got 
	
	



```
gaurish@Hero:~$ pon dsl-provider
Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.
```

but still i am not connected, however PPPoE works like a charm

[offtopic]
_kya hua_ honeybee gone!, repenting??


----------



## praka123 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^it shud work.*make sure in ur router u shifted from ppp mode to bridge  mode.192.168.1.1 ?*
else the routing table may be different.post ur "ifconfig" o/p after pon dsl-provider.also look at the o/p of sudo plog command will give clue.and lastly u may need to add default route as dataone.for that,after connecting(pon dsl-provider) u shud look out the o/p of ifconfig and identify the "ppp0" or ppp1 whatever.and run "sudo route add default ppp0".
^^^please read and careful-do judiciously.
//offtopic:
i am pulled into the bar by a close friend yesterday and temptation made me drink.  yes,repending now.also am not a regular boozer.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> router ppp(inbuilt dialer) mode works-always ON.that may be what helphere is saying.while in bridge mode too it is possible.
> 
> I'll say stick with bridgemode connection.
> in linux,i know how to allow always ON.but..in windows too it may be possible.
> ...


 
I guess it's already in bridge mode, that's why they have a dialer. If it's in bridge mode, then you will need a dialer if I'm not wrong.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys I getting a SNR of 10.2 dB for upload and 32.0 dB for download. getting disconnected a lot today. Can any one post the ideal SNR please.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

]^it shud work.*



			make sure in ur router u shifted from ppp mode to bridge  mode.192.168.1.1 ?
		
Click to expand...

*
i did it



> else the routing table may be different.post ur "ifconfig" o/p after pon dsl-provider.


IN PPPoE mode

```
gaurish@Hero:~$ ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:09:06:18:C6  
          inet addr:192.168.1.5  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::211:9ff:fe06:18c6/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:1935 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:1971 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:1904855 (1.8 MiB)  TX bytes:418586 (408.7 KiB)
          Interrupt:19 Base address:0xed00 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:68 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:68 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:6438 (6.2 KiB)  TX bytes:6438 (6.2 KiB)
```


in bridge mode

```
gaurish@Hero:~$ pon dsl-provider
Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.
gaurish@Hero:~$ ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:09:06:18:C6  
          inet addr:192.168.1.5  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::211:9ff:fe06:18c6/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:2869 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:2933 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:2418215 (2.3 MiB)  TX bytes:544059 (531.3 KiB)
          Interrupt:19 Base address:0xed00 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:74 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:74 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:7266 (7.0 KiB)  TX bytes:7266 (7.0 KiB)

gaurish@Hero:~$
```






> also look at the o/p of sudo plog command will give clue.




```
@Hero:~$ sudo plog
Password:
gaurish@Hero:~$
```




> and lastly u may need to add default route as dataone.for that,after connecting(pon dsl-provider) u shud look out the o/p of ifconfig and identify the "ppp0" or ppp1 whatever.and run "sudo route add default ppp0".
> ^^^please read and careful-do judiciously.
> ]





```
gaurish@Hero:~$ sudo route add default ppp0
SIOCADDRT: No such device
```



PS:ma goin out of town for few days, so will reply after 3-4 days


----------



## ramya (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Yes, that would be better, and make sure they get some one who might be able to visit in the future if a problem arises, otherwise, one guy will fix it, another guy will come screw it up and another guy will take it for repair, and your parents will be at the recieving end of things.
> 
> What you could do is, first get the model no.(_found on the bottom part of the modem_) so that we can provide you all the information, then you can ask one of your family friends to take a print out of it, or just tell him/her what to do (some one around the age of 18~22 should jump in to help with no questions asked) and he/she should be able to set it up for your parents.


 

Hello Help_is_here,

I think leaving as it is now it easy rathering than changing the config, as you people suggested i will not change any connfig or update any IP address.

Curious to know...

it seems that bsnl people kept the dataone shortcut on the desktop and parents need double click on that and then connect to start using internet is there any batch file we can write so that when ever system restarts that batch file will execute and dataone connects directly and the system will be automatically connected to internet.

i think u guys might be thinking why i want to do that rather than just double clicking it and saying connect.. it's because wheni am coming here i auto saved yahooo / Google talk to them so when they are in bangalore the internet is automatically connected when system restarts so the yahoo and google used to connect automatically now the secanario is different ..so ...i am asking u guys for this help 

By any means can i write a small batch file for that dataone shortcut and place is someone in the computer so that when ever systems restarts computer automatically connects to internet.


-ramya



			
				ramya said:
			
		

> Hello Help_is_here,
> 
> I think leaving as it is now it easy rathering than changing the config, as you people suggested i will not change any connfig or update any IP address.
> 
> ...


 
I think this should work....  i will place that short cut in this location it will automatically work...

C:\Documents and Settings\ramya\Start Menu\Programs\Startup
thanks and wanted to share with u people

-ramya`


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				ramya said:
			
		

> Hello Help_is_here,
> 
> I think leaving as it is now it easy rathering than changing the config, as you people suggested i will not change any connfig or update any IP address.
> 
> ...


 
Well, that's what I wanted to tell you but I'm not sure if that will work because it might just bring up the dialer and not actually dial if you know what I'm speaking about. And in most cases you will need to edit the registry keys for it to work properly which I think your parents are really not going to do. 

Anyways, did a bit of googling and I think this program should solve your problem. This is a 3rd party dialer but this gives you the option to automatically connect at startup.



> Are you not satisfied with your current dialer? Yes? No? It does not matter. If you did not try 1st Dialer from www.neurobridge.com, you don't know what a great dialer is. 1st Dialer is a small, less then 350 KB, but very powerful DUN (Dial Up Networking) utility jam packed with great features. Designed to work with Windows 95/98/NT/2000/XP, this tool features one click connection, *option to automatically connect to the Internet upon system startup*, and it can even automatically choose which dial up number to call. Of course, other convenient features are there as well, like "Keep alive" function that prevents your ISP from disconnecting when you are idle, automatic re-dialing, hotkeys to quickly connect/disconnect, and activity log. Most importantly, 1st Dialer has been created with the help of thousands of regular users from all over the world, and that is why 1st Dialer is one of the most easily configurable, simple and straightforward dialers available on the Internet. Oh, one more thing - 1st Dialer is absolutely free. That's right, you don't have to pay anything to get all these cool features. So, get your copy right now.
> 
> *www.freedownloadscenter.com/Best/create-dialer.html


 
It's just a matter of installing it and inputting your username and password. You can try it yourself and email the program to your parents as it's very small.. And yes, remeber that the dialup number they should use is 0,35. Enjoy!  

BTW, you don't need to write your name at the end of each post coz you already have it in your username


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

anyone know bsnl's server address to chk their  servertime (by telneting).

telnet 10.240.89.199 13 <--- is this correct address?? or any other?, their time is constantly changing so i need to chk that with a script.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Access-Concentrator: EKM-RAS-CSR-01
--------------------------------------------------
AC-Ethernet-Address: 00:e0:fc:3e:80:89
********************************
^ekm core server  mac address  
if u got ubuntu,try pppoe-discovery command to get ur output.
i think u can get the ip from mac address.right?


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^how did u get these details?


----------



## topramen115 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				ramya said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> MY name is ramya, I live in usa AND my parents live in visakhapatnam, recently my parents took internet connection from BSNL DATAONE ( Un limited plan ) and now there is a problem to them.
> 
> ...



hi,

The best way is to save the user name & password in the Router itself. When ever u switch ON it will automatically connect.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				topramen115 said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> The best way is to save the user name & password in the Router itself. When ever u switch ON it will automatically connect.


 
That has already been suggested and that is not the best way for her parents to get it done. Please do check with the sofware suggested ramya


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

do anyone knows bsnl's time server address(NTP server) ?????????


----------



## ajayashish (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i don't understand why someone yet have not adviced to simply put the connectinon icon inside the START UP in the programme menu. I have used that and it worked for me last time...


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> Access-Concentrator: EKM-RAS-CSR-01
> --------------------------------------------------
> AC-Ethernet-Address: 00:e0:fc:3e:80:89
> ********************************^ekm core server  mac address
> ...




```
root@Hero:~# pppoe-discovery 
Access-Concentrator: JAI-BRS-MIR-01
--------------------------------------------------
AC-Ethernet-Address: 00:e0:fc:39:78:5a
root@Hero:~# cat /etc/resolv.conf
nameserver 218.248.240.79
nameserver 218.248.240.135
root@Hero:~# nano /etc/resolv.conf #changed to Opendns servers
root@Hero:~# cat /etc/resolv.conf
nameserver 208.67.222.222
nameserver 208.67.220.220


root@Hero:~# pon dsl-provider
Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.
root@Hero:~# ping www.google.com
ping: unknown host www.google.com
root@Hero:~# cat /etc/resolv.conf
nameserver 218.248.240.79
nameserver 218.248.240.135
root@Hero:~# ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:09:06:18:C6  
          inet addr:192.168.1.5  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::211:9ff:fe06:18c6/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:28328 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:4
          TX packets:26890 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:27789349 (26.5 MiB)  TX bytes:3494024 (3.3 MiB)
          Interrupt:19 Base address:0xed00 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:55 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:55 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:4360 (4.2 KiB)  TX bytes:4360 (4.2 KiB)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  
          inet addr:59.95.186.4  P-t-P:59.95.160.1  Mask:255.255.255.255
          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1
          RX packets:18 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 
          RX bytes:814 (814.0 b)  TX bytes:54 (54.0 b)

root@Hero:~# poff dsl-provider
root@Hero:~# ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:09:06:18:C6  
          inet addr:192.168.1.5  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::211:9ff:fe06:18c6/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:28367 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:4
          TX packets:26932 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:27791972 (26.5 MiB)  TX bytes:3496041 (3.3 MiB)
          Interrupt:19 Base address:0xed00 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:57 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:57 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:4460 (4.3 KiB)  TX bytes:4460 (4.3 KiB)

root@Hero:~#
```


i guess my name servers are changing automatically, even after manual editing the change


----------



## praka123 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^u need to edit /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider and "#" the line "usepeerdns"
it will enable opendns.
btwn i dont find anything wrong with ur connxn? ppp0 is up na?
see my posts in below thread for more infi on opendns on ubuntu/linux:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59380


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> ^u need to edit /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider and "#" the line "usepeerdns"
> it will enable opendns.
> btwn i dont find anything wrong with ur connxn? ppp0 is up na?
> see my posts in below thread for more infi on opendns on ubuntu/linux:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59380


Thats the main problem that there is no problem.
even after trying everything i am unable to configure it in bridge mode


----------



## praka123 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^OK.then we can have a new thread in OSS section reg this.before that u know that internet is available on ur computer when u do "pon dsl-provider" and ifconfig shows "ppp0" interface.only routing table problem it will be.
and the soltn is when ppp0 is available ie,*when pon dsl-provider u ran,afterwards try "sudo route add default ppp0"*
be sure to post in oss section.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> ^OK.then we can have a new thread in OSS section reg this.before that u know that internet is available on ur computer when u do "pon dsl-provider" and ifconfig shows "ppp0" interface.only routing table problem it will be.
> and the soltn is when ppp0 is available ie,*when pon dsl-provider u ran,afterwards try "sudo route add default ppp0"*
> be sure to post in oss section.




Alas, It worked  
Thanks a lot
now i think i can sleep extra 2 hrs just because of    
Thanks again for gifting me some extra hrs of sleep




*[EDIT]
now when i disconnect & reconnect, i have to add default route to ppp0, can't be handle in a better way?*


----------



## JohnephSi (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

How much downloading speed do u get in home 500 plan n the browsing speed.Any 1 get 2 mbps in browsing.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> Alas, It worked
> Thanks a lot
> now i think i can sleep extra 2 hrs just because of
> Thanks again for gifting me some extra hrs of sleep
> ...


u post the o/p of " route" or route -n .


----------



## JohnephSi (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

How much downloading speed do u get in home 500 plan n the browsing speed.Any 1 get 2 mbps in browsing.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				JohnephSi said:
			
		

> How much downloading speed do u get in home 500 plan n the browsing speed.Any 1 get 2 mbps in browsing.


 
I leave in Kolkata, so here is the speed of the downloading the file by using Internet Download Manager is showing 245Kbps and when you upload the file it shows 25 to 32 Kbps

*i189.photobucket.com/albums/z66/Ratul92001/Clipboard05-1.png


----------



## src2206 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hello Indranil

You are getting a very good speed...its about 1957.2 Kbps (approx 1.9 Mbps) that is very near to the promised 2 Mbps of BSNL. 

Your spped shown by download manager is in KiloByte per sec (KBps) and you need to multiply it with 8 to get the speed in Kilobit per sec (Kbps). Generally all ISPs in India provide their speed in K*b*ps or M*b*ps.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				src2206 said:
			
		

> Hello Indranil
> 
> You are getting a very good speed...its about 1957.2 Kbps (approx 1.9 Mbps) that is very near to the promised 2 Mbps of BSNL.
> 
> Your spped shown by download manager is in KiloByte per sec (KBps) and you need to multiply it with 8 to get the speed in Kilobit per sec (Kbps). Generally all ISPs in India provide their speed in K*b*ps or M*b*ps.


 
I know My BSNL ISP Rocks me    . But the rules of the multiply with 8 is not only apply for India, because one of my friend from London have 24Mbps Down and 2 Mbps Up Unlimited Net Connection get 3500Kbps when downloading and 250Kbps when uploading, it shows his Download manager. I think if you use for home purpose then this rules apply.


----------



## src2206 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

No Indranil, IMHO you are misunderstanding something.

I think your friend's DM shows 3500MBps which is nearly equal to 24Mbps when multiplied by 8. It is a standard rule and applicable internationally unless mentioned otherwise.


----------



## avidasioc (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Time out error during loging at BSNL Brodband 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Time out error during loging at BSNL Brodband I have BSNL brodband connection from feb 07. I have no problem to browsing to internet as well as email service of Dataone. But I am unable to administrative loging or Account user loging. During loging it shown Run time error. But from other dataone user my id & passowerd work properly. The BSNL person said that it was problem my PC. I am use XP as OS.
Please help me to servive my problem


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^^^^^^^^^^
At what address you are getting "Request time out" error.


----------



## avidasioc (Sep 22, 2007)

*Time out error during loging at BSNL Brodband*

*Time out error during loging at BSNL Brodband* *Time out error during loging at BSNL Brodband* I have BSNL brodband connection from feb 07. I have no problem to browsing to internet as well as email service of Dataone. But I am unable to administrative loging or Account user loging. During loging it shown Run time error. But from other dataone user my id & passowerd work properly. The BSNL person said that it was problem my PC. I am use XP as OS.
Please help me to servive my problem


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

At what address you want to login to BSNL broadband.


----------



## sanjay_mahobia (Sep 22, 2007)

*Dataone Related Queries - Timeout error while openning webpage*

Hello,

I am new to this forum. I have BSNL Dataone connection. Recently I am facing a problem while opening the page *www.think4sanjay.info. I am getting timeout error in firefox and if I open it through IE7 then it redirects me to Livesearch and says "We did not find any results for www.think4sanjay.info".

previously I was able to open this page and access my account. This is my website. I am able to open this site through Proxy. but I want to open it without proxy to access my account.

Day before yesterday I formatted my laptop and installed WinXP SP2. Since then I am facing this problem. If anyone knows the solution of this problem or faced this issue, please share it with me. Replies are really appreciable.

I told to my hosting provider about this issue he told it's ISP's problem. I also told to BSNL customer care, but still this problem has not been resolved.

Thanks,
Sanjay


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				src2206 said:
			
		

> Hello Indranil
> 
> You are getting a very good speed...its about 1957.2 Kbps (approx 1.9 Mbps) that is very near to the promised 2 Mbps of BSNL.
> 
> Your spped shown by download manager is in KiloByte per sec (KBps) and you need to multiply it with 8 to get the speed in Kilobit per sec (Kbps). Generally all ISPs in India provide their speed in K*b*ps or M*b*ps.







i am also getting above 273KB sometimes its show 400KB to 500KB


----------



## avidasioc (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*Time out error during loging at BSNL Brodband *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Time out error during loging at BSNL Brodband I have BSNL brodband connection from feb 07. I have no problem to browsing to internet as well as email service of Dataone. But I am unable to administrative loging or Account user loging. During loging it shown Run time error. But from other dataone user my id & passowerd work properly. The BSNL person said that it was problem my PC. I am use XP as OS.
Please help me to servive my problem


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				avidasioc said:
			
		

> *Time out error during loging at BSNL Brodband *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Complaint to BSNL people


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*DataOne making all user account Port Binded* 

Personal observation and reports from my frnds all over India...

Last night I saw that I cant log in to any of my cafe accounts from my home...  modems are switched off at Cafes, no one is using the connection the PWs are correct too...  

So asked few frnds in Yahoo contacts, and yeah... no more access to second user account any more  BSNL is port binding all accounts to their native Telephone numbers 

It wass justified to port bind the Unlimited account but, with limited account we were paying the bill for what we used as even multiple log in from single ID was also not allowed...  so, no harm was done unless it was one stolen account  even they are charging the users who used stolen accounts... So every aspect was taken care of  , still made this move 

pretty bad move for me  atleast !!!!


----------



## Harvik780 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ I have noticed this too in my city.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> *DataOne making all user account Port Binded*
> 
> Personal observation and reports from my frnds all over India...
> 
> ...


U may be unhappy with this move..but it is right move.All ISP get regular complain from subscriber that the bill is too much than expected bill.They claim that they  haven't used that much bandwidth.

There may be some person at dataone ..who are distributing ID and password.

So,to solve this problem, they are doing so.
We at  Airtel are also taking similar steps.


----------



## RaY2007 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> ^^ I have noticed this too in my city.


 
me too


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> U may be unhappy with this move..but it is right move.All ISP get regular complain from subscriber that the bill is too much than expected bill.They claim that they  haven't used that much bandwidth.
> 
> There may be some person at dataone ..who are distributing ID and password.
> 
> ...



Huh ?? I hope u are a BSNL user 

BSNL had a really nice Rule about account Misuse  if you find that really ur account being misused by any other  just file a complain as Account mis-use !!

BSNL detects user Log in via Telephone number immidiatelly in next month the person who used the account will find extra Data usage added to his Telephone bill with special colounm as *Account Mis-use / Extra Data usage* and they the extra data was used under his telephone number greater than his base plan ...



about Justification... Terms of Condition didnt said BSNL would Port Bind it... second TOS allowed users to take Business Plan under Home Telephone..

So I can take business plan under my home telephone... then the Business Plans should not have been Port binded..

whats the harm then using the Business account under Home ??

as One cant make multiple log in at a time from same User id... second if I download 1 Gb from my office account I will be charged for that 1 GB under my office account, so I will pay for what I would use ....

????


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> *DataOne making all user account Port Binded*
> 
> Personal observation and reports from my frnds all over India...
> 
> ...


Whatever logic to give but Its a good move IMO


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Huh ?? I hope u are a BSNL user


No dear...I am a Airtel subscriber..and work for Airtel BB, without being paid.



> BSNL had a really nice Rule about account Misuse  if you find that really ur account being misused by any other  just file a complain as Account mis-use !!
> 
> BSNL detects user Log in via Telephone number immidiatelly in next month the person who used the account will find extra Data usage added to his Telephone bill with special colounm as *Account Mis-use / Extra Data usage* and they the extra data was used under his telephone number greater than his base plan ...


This service may be quick in ur area.But in many area, BSNL support is worst.They visit BSNL office regularly..but nothing happens.



> about Justification... Terms of Condition didnt said BSNL would Port Bind it... second TOS allowed users to take Business Plan under Home Telephone..


They can make modification in TOS, after putting application to TRAI.



> whats the harm then using the Business account under Home ??


Business plan is made only for commercial use...where bandwidth ratio is around 1:1... But for home use, bandwidth ratio is of 1:2

thats why business plan are little costly.



> as One cant make multiple log in at a time from same User id...


same ID can be used for multiple log..if there is no restriction from ISP.



> second if I download 1 Gb from my office account I will be charged for that 1 GB under my office account, so I will pay for what I would use ....
> 
> ????


who knows..that the IDs belongs to you only.In some case..ID and password may be leaked.The installation boy can distribute your ID and password.

Even I can get all IDs and password of Airtel, agra(because I work as DSL engg, here).So, I can also misuse any.


Airtel BB, agra is also binding all ports.Infact more than 50% ports have been blocked..and rest are in process.


----------



## skghosh44 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> *DataOne making all user account Port Binded*
> 
> Personal observation and reports from my frnds all over India...
> 
> ...


 
Are BSNL  started Port binding in all of their Telecom Circles. What about Assam Telecom circle. Still I can access my Office BB ID at my home through my bb connection and visa versa.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				skghosh44 said:
			
		

> Are BSNL  started Port binding in all of their Telecom Circles. What about Assam Telecom circle. Still I can access my Office BB ID at my home through my bb connection and visa versa.


do you own that office..or it is any Govt. office???


----------



## skghosh44 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Assume it is a private office where I am the incharge, some times I have to do Office jobs from my home also.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				skghosh44 said:
			
		

> Assume it is a private office where I am the incharge, some times I have to do Office jobs from my home also.


you have another case.

But there may be some condition..where some person are using office (private OR govn't) ID to access internet at home..without informing the related person...and illegally. In that case........that office is paying the bill..but internet is used by other person.


----------



## skghosh44 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Now I got the point. if I access Office ID/pw at home in my bb connection then office  accounts usage will be increased. Am I correct.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				skghosh44 said:
			
		

> Now I got the point. if I access Office ID/pw at home in my bb connection then office  accounts usage will be increased. Am I correct.


yes...for that reason only all ISP are blocking ports.They dont want to take headache to listen complains related to illegal use of bandwidth.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				skghosh44 said:
			
		

> Now I got the point. if I access Office ID/pw at home in my bb connection then office  accounts usage will be increased. Am I correct.



Wow .. very hard to understand fact.. 


come on !!


----------



## go4saket (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I just measured my BB speed with three different sites and got three different results...

*With 250 Home Plan that has a speed range of 256 Kbps - 2 Mbps*

*www.speedtest.net*
259 Kbps Down & 93 Kbps Up

*www.speakeasy.net*
305 Kbps Down & 115 Kbps Up

*www.calcuttatelephones.com/bandwidthmeter/initialmeter.php*
1200 Kbps Down ... No up speed option available

*With Unlimited Plan that has a speed of 256 Kbps*

B]www.speedtest.net[/B]
223 Kbps Down & 56 Kbps Up

*www.speakeasy.net*
241 Kbps Down & 61 Kbps Up

*www.calcuttatelephones.com/bandwidthmeter/initialmeter.php*
253 Kbps Down ... No up speed option available

Now, why is there any difference...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				go4saket said:
			
		

> I just measured my BB speed with three different sites and got three different results...
> 
> *With 250 Home Plan that has a speed range of 256 Kbps - 2 Mbps*
> 
> ...



Dont use bandwidth for other work while measuring speed.Like stop opening sites, stop all downloads and streaming and others.Also test speed on single computer(if you are in any network)

Also give some break between two continuous speed test.


----------



## go4saket (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> Dont use bandwidth for other work while measuring speed.Like stop opening sites, stop all downloads and streaming and others.Also test speed on single computer(if you are in any network)
> 
> Also give some break between two continuous speed test.



Thanks but I know all these basic rules and have followed them. I checked the speed from the same computer, one that is not connected to a network. I had nothing running when I tested and I tested with the same target server in the first two case, i.e. New York server and with Calcutta server with the third test...


----------



## JohnephSi (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hey guys plz help me out iam new 2 dis.Ive taken a form 4 dataone.At the time of submission of the form wht is the amount which ive 2 carry along with me.Will i ve 2 carry rs 1200 4  purchasing modem.How many days does it take 4 taking a new connection after submittig the form.and there is one column in the form "option for e mail creation' wht us i ve 2 fill up there? Plz do reply hurry guys ive 2 submit it 2mrw.


----------



## skghosh44 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

In our BSNL telecom circle we have to submit application first. They will issue a Demand note subject to availability of their  connection. On receipt of the Demand note u have to deposit the modem cost where they instructed to deposit it mainly at their own cash receipt counter. 

2. If u wish to take Dataone email ID then fill it.


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

How many days does it take 4 taking a new connection after submittig the form.Is the filling of the dataone email id compulsory.Suppose i do not write the email id then wht wil happen.Wht does night time mean.Is it mean that we can durf as well as download whatever we like in freedom between these hours.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

any bsnl employees here:
a que:will they offer dataone in exchanges in rural areas,but with high concentration of bfone connections.I'd like to hear esp if in kerala.


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

How many days does it take 4 taking a new connection after submittig the form.Is the filling of the dataone email id compulsory.Suppose i do not write the email id then wht wil happen.Wht does night time mean.Is it mean that we can durf as well as download whatever we like in freedom between these hours.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				JohnephSi said:
			
		

> How many days does it take 4 taking a new connection after submitting the form.Is the filling of the dataone email id compulsory.Suppose i do not write the email id then wht wil happen.Wht does night time mean.Is it mean that we can durf as well as download whatever we like in freedom between these hours.


time for connection depends, upon availability of ports, modem/routers and most important the _babus_ in your exchange.


happy hours(night time)-200hrs to 800hrsISt is no counted in your monthly usage, therefore it is *FREE*


if you forget to fill in the id there a no problem in getting Broadband connection however you have submit a request again for email id if you want,otherwise no need


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Where wil this e mail id be used. Can i register myself through the bsnl website?

Pz tell me an example of email id. which i can enter there.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				JohnephSi said:
			
		

> Where wil this e mail id be used. Can i register myself through the bsnl website?
> 
> Pz tell me an example of email id. which i can enter there.


it is a simple e-mail which is used like any other mails like yahoo or gmail. no you can't register it on website you have submit a application to exchange itself.

well you could write anything like JohnephSi@dataone.in


----------



## go4saket (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> *DataOne making all user account Port Binded*
> 
> Personal observation and reports from my frnds all over India...
> 
> ...



Hey Saurabh, I am still able to access my friends account from my PC. I have a limited connection and my friend has a unlimited connection. We both are able to access each others connection. Now, this is the story within Orissa. My sister has a BB connection in NGP and I was able to connect with her user ID also, but since the last 6 months or so, I am unable to log in with her user ID although she is still able to connect with mine. STRANGE STUFF WITH BSNL...


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

BSNL BROADBAND PROBLEM
Recently we have take connection of BSNL Dataone  in our office. The problem is that we cannot connect to the net by the modem supplied by the BSNL. Whenever we try to connect it display msg verifying user name and pass word and not connect to the net instead it starts redialing. We tried with other 2 modem it connect to net instantly in the same machine. We contqcted the BSNL people and they taken the modem and get back with the same and found no problem with the modem. They said it may be something wrong with the Telephone Exchange. 
Now my question is the fault with Telephone exchange than how other modem works?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				skghosh44 said:
			
		

> BSNL BROADBAND PROBLEM
> Recently we have take connection of BSNL Dataone  in our office. The problem is that we cannot connect to the net by the modem supplied by the BSNL. Whenever we try to connect it display msg verifying user name and pass word and not connect to the net instead it starts redialing. We tried with other 2 modem it connect to net instantly in the same machine. We contqcted the BSNL people and they taken the modem and get back with the same and found no problem with the modem. They said it may be something wrong with the Telephone Exchange.
> Now my question is the fault with Telephone exchange than how other modem works?


It must be a modem problem .If it was problem from exchange,than how would other modem get connected.

And they have return you other modem of same model.Thats why new modem from BSNL is working now.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				skghosh44 said:
			
		

> BSNL BROADBAND PROBLEM
> Recently we have take connection of BSNL Dataone  in our office. The problem is that we cannot connect to the net by the modem supplied by the BSNL. Whenever we try to connect it display msg verifying user name and pass word and not connect to the net instead it starts redialing. We tried with other 2 modem it connect to net instantly in the same machine. We contqcted the BSNL people and they taken the modem and get back with the same and found no problem with the modem. They said it may be something wrong with the Telephone Exchange.
> Now my question is the fault with Telephone exchange than how other modem works?


Complaint To NIB-II and say you get a error 691


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

If I try to connect with that modem after displaying verifying ID/PW err msg display as (err no I forgot) remote comp not responding somethin like.

Edit Dated 04/10/2007
Yestarday as well as today  during 10.00 am I tried the Office  BB connection and it works fine. But when I tried during evening around 5.00Pm on both the days it is failed to connect to the internet. It is a strange problem I could not understand. 
Please Note : The system is ON from 10.00AM and runs whole the day except the DSL Modem. Is it a problem of LAN Card ? I think so because as the system is on from 10.00AM onwards and the LAN card became hotter may cause problem. Is there any solution ?


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

May i no the sum reqd. at the time of  taking home 500 plan.I will buy the modem worth Rs 1200.Plz help me out sun.

...


----------



## praka123 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

u have to get bfone(landline) connection.they will rent 500/- for BB,and 60/- for  rental of bsnl modem.no need to buy ur own modem.bsnl modem rocks!also u can get  a replacement at any time.reg,bfone connection h500,better u must go to the exchange and talk to them apply there.


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I ve the landline connection .I need not pay Rs 60 since iam goin 2 buy the modem 4rm bsnl worth Rs 1200.Plz tell me wht i ve 2 pay at the time of taking the home 500 plan.Is there any like security deposits??????????????


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				JohnephSi said:
			
		

> I ve the landline connection .I need not pay Rs 60 since iam goin 2 buy the modem 4rm bsnl worth Rs 1200.Plz tell me wht i ve 2 pay at the time of taking the home 500 plan.Is there any like security deposits??????????????


*Payable at time of taking the connection*
Modem 1350-/(1200+12.36% service tax)
*
Will come in first bill*
Monthly charges broadband 560/- incl tax
installation charges 280/-incl tax


Total expenses 2200/-


----------



## praka123 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^500/- only will come if modem cpe is not taken for rental.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> ^500/- only will come if modem cpe is not taken for rental.


Well this is charges when you buy the modem itself from BSNL


----------



## praka123 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

donno about all this.but when i got my dataone h500 connection.they came and fitted and configured the modem dialer with default password and left.asked no money.and 60rupees is the rent for the modem.also i dont have to put safety deposit etc for the connection.they just gave asap.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> donno about all this.but when i got my dataone h500 connection.they came and fitted and configured the modem dialer with default password and left.asked no money.and 60rupees is the rent for the modem.also i dont have to put safety deposit etc for the connection.they just gave asap.


here in Rajasthan circle when you take modem on rent you have to pay 500 as security deposit at customer service center+installing charges(250) then only demand note is issued.

When buying it you need to pay for modem instead of security deposit, rest all stuff is the same

btw, how did they manage to install on debian


----------



## praka123 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^no they configured router in-built pppoe dialer and "ran" off my house.i showed them fedora(which that time i am mainly using)-the JE became frustrated and asked for win xp!we have a nice time,  I explaining him about Linux and he is listening and went off asap 
oh!and they got some meter for reading dB power of the line may be.as i am 3 kms away from exchange.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> ^no they configured router in-built pppoe dialer and "ran" off my house.i showed them fedora(which that time i am mainly using)-the JE became frustrated and asked for win xp!we have a nice time,  I explaining him about Linux and he is listening and went off asap
> oh!and they got some meter for reading dB power of the line may be.as i am 3 kms away from exchange.




lol
btw they never did a meter reading from me!


----------



## praka123 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i want to shift from my house to a rural area.i hope they offer dataone in rural exchanges too.(though rural there are many aspirants for bb there) 
bcoz of the internet problem am still in my town.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> i want to shift from my house to a rural area.i hope they offer dataone in rural exchanges too.(though rural there are many aspirants for bb there)
> bcoz of the internet problem am still in my town.


Still the telecommunications infrastructure is in bad shape in rural areas.
btw why to migration that t in reverse of the trend thats very unusual


----------



## praka123 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^bcoz we got 2 houses.one in the city and the other in rural rubber plantation area.I am happy to shift to the house in the country-side and the only blockade is Internet esp broadband


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> any bsnl employees here:
> a que:will they offer dataone in exchanges in rural areas,but with high concentration of bfone connections.I'd like to hear esp if in kerala.


 
how abt this.. i stay in a village in goa .. there r around 3000 connections in my telefone exchange.. now is tht a good concentration ??


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



> Payable at time of taking the connection
> Modem 1350-/(1200+12.36% service tax


 
I think there is some wrong in the rate. As far as I know modem supplied by the BSNL is not service it is selling. Hence here in Assam Telecom circle the cost of the Modem will be 1200/- + 48/-(sales tax @ 4%) = Total Rs, 1248/- have to paid to BSNL for Type -I modem cost.


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Which means a the time of  connection of H500 plan .Only Rs 1248 is needed .Iam 4rm north east II


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				JohnephSi said:
			
		

> Which means a the time of connection of H500 plan .Only Rs 1248 is needed .Iam 4rm north east II


 
If u have existing Land phone(bphone) and opt for Type -I modem u have to pay Rs,1248/- and if u opt for Type -II modem then u have to pay 1872/-. Type -II modem have a facility WiFi system. In Some area they issued Demand Note to pay the Modem Cost and in some area they added the modem cost in the Telephone Bill. That's depend on the telephone exchange official as well as security money deposited with the BSNL during bphone connection.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				JohnephSi said:
			
		

> Which means a the time of  connection of H500 plan .Only Rs 1248 is needed .Iam 4rm north east II


i think its 1348/-


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i'm planning to get bsnl ul 900 bb connection here in Bangalore. as i dont have bsnl landline, i will submit the form on this monday. how long will they take to give the connection. and after getting the connection, i will submit the bb form. so how long will they take to gimme the connection.


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hey Guys! I'll be getting the Broadband Connection I applied last year next week.

I had applied for Home 900 UL+, How are the upload speeds? I don't download much, but I play a lot of Multiplayer Games. So how are the latencies in your games?

Can someone post the Traceroute results to 203.116.28.15 from Bangalore? (Those who use Home 900 preferably).

Thanks!



			
				Gigacore said:
			
		

> i'm planning to get bsnl ul 900 bb connection here in Bangalore. as i dont have bsnl landline, i will submit the form on this monday. how long will they take to give the connection. and after getting the connection, i will submit the bb form. so how long will they take to gimme the connection.


It'll usually take a few months. I had to wait for a Year! (Applied on Oct 2006, getting it now). Depends on the Exchange.

Go to your nearest BSNL Commercial Office and ask them.


----------



## casual_gamer (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Gigacore said:
			
		

> i'm planning to get bsnl ul 900 bb connection here in Bangalore. as i dont have bsnl landline, i will submit the form on this monday. how long will they take to give the connection. and after getting the connection, i will submit the bb form. so how long will they take to gimme the connection.


After you get the landline, submit the application for broadband to the Bsnl main office in Majestic(it is above "kids kemp"). They will process in one week. After 1 week, go to bsnl local exchange and see if they have received the order and request for immediate installation. Otherwise, they won't bother giving the connection in time.
My bb application was processed and password despatched within a week of applying, but the local exchange guys kept my application somewhere in the bottom and had forgotten about it. I had to remind them 3 times. This way, my bb connection got delayed by 15 days.

ps: I already had a existing phone line. I only had to apply for broadband. btw, mine is home 500. I suggest you go for this if you are a downloader.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i had the BSNL connection about 2 years back.. after that it got DC.. then i got the 512kbps sify connection... but now i am off it.. i want the regualr DATAONE connection.. my big brother is using the 1800 or something like that which i was also using for about 6 months.. but now he got it D/C , so i am planning to get my OWN phone line and BB.. should i go for Home 500 plan ? 

and is 24hr. surfing free ?
and night unlimited means .. unlimited download and upload fomr 2am to 8 am ? (it means excluding the 1 GB limit) ?

please clear my doubts.. and another thing ..

what are the monthly charges for the phone and BB ?


----------



## src2206 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hello Shantanu

I suggest that you go for Home 500 plan. The main reason is that it offers you upto 2Mbps speed which unlimited 900 plan does not offer.

In this plan you have 2.5Gigs of Data transfer free which should suffice your browsing and small download needs. From 2AM till 8AM you can download as much as you can..and at a speed of (upto) 2Mbps.

The phone charge is according to the Phone Plan you choose, though I would suggest you to go for the general plan with 180/- monthly rental and 50 free calls. For BB the charges are again according to the plan. For the modem you have to pay extra rental charge. You can buy the modem outright either from BSNL or from external agencies. Why don't you check *www.calcuttatelephones.com/ for more details? 

I have this connection and it is far better than any private offerings (I burnt my hand with Tata Indicom earlier you can read the my blog post regarding this at *sroyc.blogspot.com/2006/08/broadband-and-vsnl.html). Only thing is that, you are not going to hear sweet lady voices when you call the customer service


----------



## janitha (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I had been using Plan 250 for 2 years without any problem. Changed plan to 900UL Plus from 1-9-07 and seeing very poor speeds changed back to Plan 250 from 1-10-07 by intimating a fortnight earlier by Regd post. Today when I received the bill it had Rs.900 for BB and another Rs.900 as deposit for the plan. All the required deposits were paid at the time of taking BB 2 years back. When I enquired at the customer care, I am told that I have to pay it and  it will be adjusted in future bills.


----------



## shantanu (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

thanks for clearing my doubts ! i will be going for the home 500 and normal 180/- landline tomorrrow.. ! thanks


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> thanks for clearing my doubts ! i will be going for the home 500 and normal 180/- landline tomorrrow.. ! thanks


take the 190/- sahahj plan which gives you 120 free calls a month which is only 50 as in normal 180/-


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i'll go for UL 900 PLUS coz i want unlimited all the time and one can download about 75 GB per month. it 

and can anyone say whether the download speed in UL 900 PLUS is 32 KBps or Kbps ?

 
Anyone Please Reply


----------



## praka123 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^32KB/sec or 256kb/sec


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

thankx Mr OSS pro


----------



## janitha (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Gigacore said:
			
		

> i'll go for UL 900 PLUS coz i want unlimited all the time and one can download about 75 GB per month. it
> 
> and can anyone say whether the download speed in UL 900 PLUS is 32 KBps or Kbps ?
> 
> ...



If you are currently using Plan 250 or 500, after switching to UL900 Plus you will feel as if you are using a dial up connection, as I had mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

now i'm using GPRS Dialup


----------



## guptarahulk (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi..
i got a new bsnl broadband connection
but as soon as i connect to the internet my comp hangs...
i have intel 101 motherboard
i tried formatting the system but no help(XP)
please suggest..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				guptarahulk said:
			
		

> hi..
> i got a new bsnl broadband connection
> but as soon as i connect to the internet my comp hangs...
> i have intel 101 motherboard
> ...



Have you formated your drive and than install XP again??


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i needed i router for my bsnl connection i already used D-link 502-T and not satisfied if there is little bit voltage up-down it will be restart right now i am using Reliance modem in my connection so plz suggest


----------



## RCuber (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ even my MT882 DataOne modem resets if there is a voltage fluctuation (Even on UPS).
I think the "reset" comes standard with BSNL connection


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

but i am using Reliance Modem UT-starcom its works fine  no restart


----------



## RCuber (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ why not stick to the reliance modem itself?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

ya thinking but i am not using Reliance connection so it returned to reliance  company


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*-::INTERNET CONNECTION THROUGH BSNL WLL::-*

My friend has a BSNL WLL(wireless land line) telephone connection in his home, now he wish to take net connection either Dial-uo or Dataone BB. Is it possible to provide internet connection through WLL ?? On query to BSNL people, they said OK it is possible. But I have some doubt. Will any one clarify ??


----------



## praka123 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^normal land connection (cable) is better with dataone.


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

how long dus it take 2 get a demand order after submission of the form?

..

..

.

.

how long dus it take 2 get a demand order after submission of the form?

how long dus it take 2 get a demand order after submission of the form?


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

It depends upon capacity of exchange availability of modem. After all fully depends on the babus/SDE of BSNL how much active they are.


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Will the demand note send to my house or ive to get it 4rm the bsnl office.


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Usually they contact with your phone No on which u seek BB connection. Also u can enquire about it.


----------



## upendra_gp (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

What is the procedure to change the plan please? I want to change it to 500 plan.


----------



## janitha (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				upendra_gp said:
			
		

> What is the procedure to change the plan please? I want to change it to 500 plan.



In my case I had given a request (with telephone and consumer numbers) to the Sub Divisional Engineer(New Services/Dataone) to change the plan ( to UL900 Plus) and it came into effect on the first of next month. Having had very poor download speed, gave another application to change back to plan 250 and it was reverted back on the first of next month. No specific application form.


----------



## nvidia (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Try this if you're using Firefox. Its the best available plugin to check your usage.
*www.thegoan.com/datafox/


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@brokenheart
if people at National Informatics Centre Services can figure out to check usage. 
what will the simple users like us do??

check usage here:*10.241.80.195/webLogin.jsp


----------



## brokenheart (Oct 25, 2007)

*Regary4gar*

sorry for inconvenience.....
actually it was my mistake dude....
i hav already deleted my post..query.for tht matter...

its been ony two days wen connection released ..n i hav downloaded more den 2 gbs... 
My broadband account is not yet registered on bsnl servers.....authentication work etc; .... 

soo....by monday onwards my account will be working.... 

.i was aware of those links already.....

..but niways.....thx for ur support....


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys i ve submitted my demand order .How long will it take to get my connection?


----------



## appu (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				JohnephSi said:
			
		

> Guys i ve submitted my demand order .How long will it take to get my connection?



depends upon the area u live....generally it take 2-6 months but if u lucky then u may get it early


----------



## janitha (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				JohnephSi said:
			
		

> Guys i ve submitted my demand order .How long will it take to get my connection?



The very same querry was posted and properly answered on 21st!!!!!


----------



## Indranil92001 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

In calcutta the IP TV is not lauching yet. Any one know from the other state that if IP TV launch then the user get the download speed 2Mbps to 4Mbps. Thats mean I can currently downlad at 210Kbps, its shows in download manager when the IP TV launch it gose up to 410Kbps. Is it true.


----------



## jpattnaik (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Any body able to connect to demon**d dot com since last three days. I wanted to know whether the server is down or DataOne blocked this IP, as it has done six months ago. Thank you all.


----------



## dark_king (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				jpattnaik said:
			
		

> Any body able to connect to demon**d dot com since last three days. I wanted to know whether the server is down or DataOne blocked this IP, as it has done six months ago. Thank you all.


works fine for me..


----------



## jpattnaik (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				dark_king said:
			
		

> works fine for me..


Thanks for the info. After your reply I checked and found the fault with my system. Ran CCleaner and cleaned the cache. Everything normal now.


----------



## upendra_gp (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

how can i change my plan online? Please reply fast!!!!!!


----------



## janitha (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				upendra_gp said:
			
		

> how can i change my plan online? Please reply fast!!!!!!



Not possible AFAIK.


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Plz tell me how to schedule the rapidshare files to download during home 500 happy hours

.

How much browsing speed n downloading speed did u get guys

in home 500 plan during happy hours n not during happy hours

.


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

JohnephSi

Congrates ! At last your anxiety has finished. You have got your DataOne connection
enjoy downloads.


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Not yet i was planning since i have many rapidshare files to download.

How much browsing speed n downloading speed did u get guys

in home 500 plan during happy hours n not during happy hours


----------



## praka123 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

speed in non-happy hours:1.5-1.6mbps
" " in happy hours:1.7-1.8mbps.
OK?some one claimed to be getting 2mbps+ speeds,but that is not reality.


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> speed in non-happy hours:1.5-1.6mbps
> " " in happy hours:1.7-1.8mbps.
> OK?some one claimed to be getting 2mbps+ speeds,but that is not reality.


Both 4 browsing n downloading or what


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				JohnephSi said:
			
		

> Both 4 browsing n downloading or what


there is no diffrence between browsing and downloading speeds.
also one more thing many people belive the usage limit is for download only, but its your entire brandwith you can use in month which includes browswing also.


----------



## JohnephSi (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

That means i wil get around 2 mbps.

in downloads.How much do u get in downloading 4rm rapidshare.Is it around 2 mbps

as a free one.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

rapidshare means very fast and i dont download anything from rs.i am on Linux 8)


----------



## REY619 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Is there a unlimited plan with 2mbps max speed?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				REY619 said:
			
		

> Is there a unlimited plan with 2mbps max speed?


No


----------



## REY619 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^Can u tell me which plan is this then.....
*img253.imageshack.us/img253/5853/planrs1.jpg
Thanx...


----------



## aryan333 (Nov 2, 2007)

*blogspot problem in dataone broadband*

Hi 

I am using dataone from 4 years recently i did a setting for 2 pc one is from usb (Main system) another is from ethernet wire. 

PROBLEM 

After doing all setting all blogspot website is blocked on my computer i dont understand whats the cause i contacted dataone but they cant understand the cause. 

I am using home plan 900. 


Thanks 

Aryan


----------



## REY619 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@aryan33 are you opening blogspot sites with FireFox? Cos for me too blogspot sites doesnt open with FireFox, and work fine with any other browser... dunno why...


----------



## shyamno (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Is there any problem with Google sites...I am not able to access them properly from two days..

but they are accessible..through proxy....Is it safe to login to orkut or gmail when accessing them through proxy websites ..??


----------



## squid (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

bsnl has introduced two new plans; Home 500C and 500C+
500 C has 175 Free calls and 1.5Gb Data Transfer monthly rent Rs.500
500C+ has 50 free calls and 2.5GB data transfer with a rent of Rs.600
Check this out at *bsnl.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm#combo home


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				squid said:
			
		

> bsnl has introduced two new plans; Home 500C and 500C+
> 500 C has 175 Free calls and 1.5Gb Data Transfer monthly rent Rs.500
> 500C+ has 50 free calls and 2.5GB data transfer with a rent of Rs.600
> Check this out at *bsnl.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm#combo home


already posted by me, search before you post
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72246


----------



## RCuber (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				REY619 said:
			
		

> ^^Can u tell me which plan is this then.....
> *img253.imageshack.us/img253/5853/planrs1.jpg
> Thanx...



Sorry I missed your post. Even I get the exact same content when I choose "Service Order Records". im on Home500.. So I cannot tell much from that screenshot.


----------



## REY619 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Charan thanx.. Dunno what plan is Download speed upto 2mbps..


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				REY619 said:
			
		

> @Charan thanx.. Dunno what plan is Download speed upto 2mbps..


post the sreenshot of a usage record, there will be mention of the plan


----------



## Chirag (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I m on ul 900.. Facing strange problem since today evening. Messengers and some sites are not working.. Digit, DP forum and some others are working. Anyone else facing same problem?


----------



## REY619 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> post the sreenshot of a usage record, there will be mention of the plan



Here it is....


```
*www.fileupyours.com/files/125955/usage.JPG
```


----------



## kevivjha (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I get the following error when I try to connect to BSNL.
Error # 1019
System could not allocate the required space in a Registry log

When I start my computer I get no erros but as soon as I try to connect to the internet I get this error. Any clues on how to resolve this ?


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				REY619 said:
			
		

> Here it is....
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


lol the person creating your account as by mistake given you this plan, as this plan is not available for use, its just a test
*10.241.80.195/myportal/service.jsp?serviceId=1038&mode=order


----------



## REY619 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> lol the person creating your account as by mistake given you this plan, as this plan is not available for use, its just a test
> *10.241.80.195/myportal/service.jsp?serviceId=1038&mode=order



:O :O OMG!! lol do u know the details of this plan?


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				REY619 said:
			
		

> :O :O OMG!! lol do u know the details of this plan?


no details as this a test plan\
better change it ASAP


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Try downloading during the free time, see if they charge u for those downloads. If not, u are in one of the Home plans.


----------



## janitha (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> Try downloading during the free time, see if they charge u for those downloads. If not, u are in one of the Home plans.



Not all Home Plans have free download!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@janitha:wht about dataone speeds now in ur place?now am getting my old speed daytime- ~218KB/Sec and night  ~228-230KB/Sec  .thanks!monsoon is over.but lightning is the next fear.but for us(all over kerala i think!) here,no telephone posts.all underground cables and a box fitted to the wall of house.I hoped,i will get more speed when OFCs are connecting directly  but the truth is the same speed as last time


----------



## janitha (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> @janitha:wht about dataone speeds now in ur place?now am getting my old speed daytime- ~218KB/Sec and night  ~228-230KB/Sec  .thanks!monsoon is over.but lightning is the next fear.but for us(all over kerala i think!) here,no telephone posts.all underground cables and a box fitted to the wall of house.I hoped,i will get more speed when OFCs are connecting directly  but the truth is the same speed as last time



Getting > 200KB/s most of the time other than in the evenings (say 6 to eight) when for unknown reasons it is very slow. It is OFC upto almost every house for last few years. But whenever we go out we unplug everything for fear of lighting. (have had bitter experiences in the past)


----------



## praka123 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^does any improvement if i use rj45 plug for connecting from line.presently a old plug n socket is used.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				janitha said:
			
		

> Not all Home Plans have free download!



Yes. My mistake. But atleast he could find whether he is on H250 or H500 or above home plans.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I want to know how is Games on Demand?  
It says unlimited games @ 200 per month . How is it possible?
Does it contain latest games like COD 4, MOH :A, ???
I have HOME UL 900. What speeds will i get to download games.
THANK YOU


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Long time GOD subscriber here. U can still see my name listed on their site, although i have unsubscribed (lookout for preveen, in top 10 gamers). U can download games only available on GOD service. Yep, its possible because they got a large assortment of *old* games. They dont provide COD4 or MOHAA or any other newer games. Hitman series, Thief series, and warrock are some of the relatively *newer* games available on GOD service. The maximum speed *u* will be able to download games from Indiagames is 32kBps. 

Hope it helps...


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> Long time GOD subscriber here. U can still see my name listed on their site, although i have unsubscribed (lookout for preveen, in top 10 gamers). U can download games only available on GOD service. Yep, its possible because they got a large assortment of *old* games. They dont provide COD4 or MOHAA or any other newer games. Hitman series, Thief series, and warrock are some of the relatively *newer* games available on GOD service. The maximum speed *u* will be able to download games from Indiagames is 32kBps.
> 
> Hope it helps...


First of All, thanks for answer.
The website said 1 will get max speed supported so i was a bit confused .
If i upgrade to home 500 or 250 then WILL THE ADDITIONAL DOWNLOAD get in download tally?


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Yes, u will get the maximum speed supported by your connection and thats 32kBps. The games which are downloaded from this service wont be accounted. Means u can download games for free from this site. Any network usage that occurs when the games are being played will be accountable. For example Warrock is an online multiplayer first person shooter game. If u play games like that, your network usage will be accounted for.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> Yes, u will get the maximum speed supported by your connection and thats 32kBps. The games which are downloaded from this service wont be accounted. Means u can download games for free from this site. Any network usage that occurs when the games are being played will be accountable. For example Warrock is an online multiplayer first person shooter game. If u play games like that, your network usage will be accounted for.


thank you


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> Yes, u will get the maximum speed supported by your connection and thats 32kBps. The games which are downloaded from this service wont be accounted. Means u can download games for free from this site. Any network usage that occurs when the games are being played will be accountable. For example Warrock is an online multiplayer first person shooter game. If u play games like that, your network usage will be accounted for.


how are the pings?
also as its ADSL so up speed sucks, there is any lag?


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Only some of the games available on IG are online multiplayer games. The rest can be played on your pc. But the IG client should be running on the background. IG has got this point system, by which every minute u play using their client is accounted for. Means if u play for 60 minutes, u get 60 points. Likewise u can accumulate 360 points per day. These points can be redeemed for items like Alienware lappies, Nokia phones, PS3s etc etc. Hence this client should be running on the background, and the client will keep track of the number of hours u play the game (game downloaded from IG)

I play Warrock. Warrock is a peer to peer game, not a peer to server game like CS. Hence the lag factor is dependent upon your upload speed. Apart from H900, all other Home plans have got a min of 256kbps upload speed. So the lag is minimal. But u might lag, if u play warrock using H900. I havent tried any other online multiplayer games from IG. Hence cant comment about those games...


----------



## arunhalo (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey is there is any diwal price drop bsnl plans


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys I had a very Important Doubt !!

On *NOVEMBER 1st* I Asked for change of plan from HOME 250 PLAN to HOME PLAN 500 ! And they immediatley did it ! 

For the first two weeks in BSNL DATAONE ADMINISTRATION Site it said as HOME 250 Plan and now it says HOME 500 PLAN in the user Info section

So now this month can i download up to 2.5 GB or not ???

in service records it says this !!

HOME 500 downloadspeed -Upto 2 Mbps *2007/11/03* 12:41:01 Normal


----------



## din (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I just got Dataone connection ! Have some question. 

First qn lol

The modem is SIEMENS C2110. I am planning to setup a home network to share the internet (2 PCs and one laptop) using infra_red_dude's tutorial.

Now, is that modem good ? Should I go for a Router or Modem+Router thing ? Which will be best for me ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				din said:
			
		

> I just got Dataone connection ! Have some question.
> 
> First qn lol
> 
> ...


Dont waste too much money..just get a switch (Rs. 500-600/-).


----------



## din (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Lappy has wi-fi already and I have wi-fi adapter for PC, that is why I am thinking about wireless router.


----------



## ajayashish (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				din said:
			
		

> Lappy has wi-fi already and I have wi-fi adapter for PC, that is why I am thinking about wireless router.


 
I am using Netgear Router+modem for past 1 month and i can share my machine data as well as internet connection bvetween my 2 laptops and 1 desktop... it has a good security system as well as very easy to set up.e 10 mins to start the router and get connected...


----------



## din (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

How much for Netgear Router+modem ? Just curious.. Wi-Fi router rt ?


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi guys...i've got a lappy..can i use dataone wirelessly...i mean wirelessly between 2 rooms???


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^ U have to get a Wifi Router and two Wifi cards.. One PCMCIA (for lappy) and other is PCI for desk


----------



## Devrathnd (Nov 16, 2007)

*How to change plans*

I have currently home 250 plan and i want to change it to home 500 plan

What is the procedure and can i do it online


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: How to change plans*



			
				Devrathnd said:
			
		

> I have currently home 250 plan and i want to change it to home 500 plan
> 
> What is the procedure and can i do it online


The best way is to call customer care..........they may ask your account number for conformation.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> Guys I had a very Important Doubt !!
> 
> On *NOVEMBER 1st* I Asked for change of plan from HOME 250 PLAN to HOME PLAN 500 ! And they immediatley did it !
> 
> ...




You will be charged on a pro rata basis. As per what you have posted, your plan changed on the 3rd. Which means you can use the rest 27days on the Home500 plan which is 2560MB/30days = 85.33MB/day x 27days = 2304MB. So, this month, your usage shouldn't exceed 2304MB.

One thing I'm not sure about is if BSNL has reset your data counter on the 3rd. If they have not, then you can use 2304MB+3days of 1GB(1024/30 x 3) = 2304+102= 2406. So, if your account page did not reset to 0 on the 3rd, then you can use a total of 2406MB this month. Hope this help


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				din said:
			
		

> Lappy has wi-fi already and I have wi-fi adapter for PC, that is why I am thinking about wireless router.


Than i will suggest you to for a modem cum wifi router.Take care, the modem must should have both wifi and LAN port.

It should cost you anything around 3K.



			
				Abhishek Dwivedi said:
			
		

> hi guys...i've got a lappy..can i use dataone wirelessly...i mean wirelessly between 2 rooms???


yes you can use.Just check weather your lappy has wifi card.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Abhishek Dwivedi said:
			
		

> hi guys...i've got a lappy..can i use dataone wirelessly...i mean wirelessly between 2 rooms???


Yes you can .. I have a dataone modem and I connected a linksys router to it.. now I can surf from room in my house.. be it first floor or ground floor.


----------



## Phreezer (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi guys, 
i'm not being able to open some sites today while others are opening fine. I need to login to my webhosting account but the website just refused to open. Then I tried a US proxy & the site opens fine...what can be the possible problem? Is it DNS or something...

Problem solved ppl...was a temporary problem with DNS...but that _temporary _lasted for hours that's why i posted here...sorry for the futile post.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Have you tried using other browser also.Please try to open using other browser.


----------



## [xubz] (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Phreezer -> Were you from Bangalore? Even I had the same problem, Both the Latencies and DNS Failures had peaked day-before-yesterday to yesterday (till evening).

Its working fine now, Hope it stays that way. (And sheesh! Winter is killing me :s)


----------



## masterash (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi Guys,

I need help. I am not in Hyderabad but my in-laws liveher. I asked them to get BSNL DataOne connection to use VOIP.
It took 6weeks to get it as BSNL server was down.
Finally they got the connection lastweek. It worked first 2 days and after that it is down again. They visited BSNL local office and were told that server was down. Is it normal with BSNL.
They live in Yusuf Guda. Can anybody around that area please tell me if they are having any Internet issues with BSNL Dataone and How is the quality like for Internet. In terms of uptime/spedd.

Thanks


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> You will be charged on a pro rata basis. As per what you have posted, your plan changed on the 3rd. Which means you can use the rest 27days on the Home500 plan which is 2560MB/30days = 85.33MB/day x 27days = 2304MB. So, this month, your usage shouldn't exceed 2304MB.
> 
> One thing I'm not sure about is if BSNL has reset your data counter on the 3rd. If they have not, then you can use 2304MB+3days of 1GB(1024/30 x 3) = 2304+102= 2406. So, if your account page did not reset to 0 on the 3rd, then you can use a total of 2406MB this month. Hope this help




Thanks a lot for your reply..!
actually even if i get 2 GB downlaod this month..its good enough
coz i have already exceeded 1 Gb ! so just wanted to be sure that i won't be charged for 1GB+ as plan as already been changed !

so i guess i can start off with free night time !! lol !


----------



## Phreezer (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

no [xubz] am not from hyderabad. BSNL works fine here most of the time as opposed to the popular notion...wish it stays this way.


----------



## direfulsky (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hello guys!
i am unable to open dataone usage account..*10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp
is i need a JVM ..i did every thing disbaled firewall...and clearing all private data from ie...please help!
thanks. even the link on up east web direct me to www.bsnl.co.in rather then where it supposed to!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*10.240.64.195/webLogin.jsp
^try this


----------



## Ricky (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Any guy here who got changed to bsnl combo C+ plan ? (which is actually Rs. 600 month including ph. rental I guess) ...
I am wishing to change to this new plan from 900ul PLUS.. I am really gone made with 256kbps.. I need more 

If any guy then tell me how much time it took you to get plan changed after you gave applcation ?


----------



## jossee (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> Any guy here who got changed to bsnl combo C+ plan ? (which is actually Rs. 600 month including ph. rental I guess) ...
> I am wishing to change to this new plan from 900ul PLUS.. I am really gone made with 256kbps.. I need more
> 
> If any guy then tell me how much time it took you to get plan changed after you gave applcation ?



It will be done only on 31st of the previous month or 1st of the month.. regardless your submission of application..


----------



## din (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Just 3 days honeymoon with dataone, problems still  I am getting disconnected a lot. Anyone having new connection facing similar issues ? 

I got my connection last friday (Nov 16). It worked till evening and then stopped (no blinking of the data LED - modem is SIEMENS C2110). Then it came back at night and worked normally. Saturday somewhat ok, but I didn't check much. Sunday again 3 or 4 hr down, back in perfect at night.

Today only 1 or 2 hr uptime. Sometimes the LINK LED blinks, sometimes that also does not glow. When I called the exchange people, they said it may be some temporary problem, asked me to check it for some more time. 

When it connects, I am getting good speed - my scheme is 256 unlimited and I am getting a constant speed of 230 -240.

Any ideas ? Any others facing similar issues ? Anything to check ? Any chance it will be a problem of the modem ?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				shaplus said:
			
		

> New version 2.8 released with following addition
> * Add new combo plans plans Home 500 C and 500 C+
> * Changed revised Tax rate in estimated bill
> 
> ...



Thread


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@din, as a first step disconnect your wireless router, connect your modem directly to the PC and check out whether the connection drops.Bad and noisy lines will drop connections. I am sure there will be a page in your modem giving out the connection details when your connection is on or dropped..In particular check out the line parameter SNR.( Signal to noise ratio.)If it is less than 12 whether download or upload, report the same to BSNL and ask them to check your line.Till the frequent disconnection problem is sorted out keep your wireless router away and don't ever tell the BSNL guys. Otherwise straightaway they will blame the router without even looking whether the fault is on their side.They are such wonderful technically capable guys.


----------



## din (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Ponmayilal

Thanks a lot for your suggestion. I will sure try that. But even before connecting the wireless router, the problem was there. So I do not think it is the router issue, but will check before I confirm.

Anyway will call them again tomorrow to test it.

Edit

6.16 PM

Back in broadband, pretty good speed ! Hmm, they might be switching off something till 6.00 PM and making it ON when they go home ? LOL


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

in linux try,pppoe-discovery for more details of ur core server(just a tip!).
go to 192.168.1.1 for ur cpe interface.check the details.yes,u got a default user and passwd.dont know them reg siemens.just check the booklet u got with it or google.


----------



## din (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

This is acting strange, may be I am new to Dataone, others already seen ?

Yesterday night, broadband is back, speed goes too high (never mind, the happiness of dial-up to bb user !) like 40, 80,100, 140 KB/S (yes I double checked).

Today morning again good speeds, like 40-60 KB/s. I am little confused coz, my plan is 256 unlimited, this 140 means 140x8 = 1120 kbps isn't it ?

Or this is for a short time, will be back to normal ?

Downloading Fedora DVD for testing speed, downloaded 700 MB so far in a short span of time ..


----------



## Ricky (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@din..

It is for sure that the problem lies in your line but not in dataone guy. 
But at your end you can try few stuff.. 
Like reducing number of Jack at your home, if you have phone line in built in you  wiring ie. house wiring then try to get direct cable to your modem. 

If it does not help then look for open joint then cut them and make a fresh joint then cover with cap.. 

I am sure all will help !

and if none of them help then .. 
CALL BSNL .. $#@* guys !


----------



## din (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hmm, thank you for the suggestion.

But I have a strong feeling that it is not the line !! Reason is net is back now and I am getting very good speed, like 100 KB/s ! May be some guys are working on the lines at day time and switching off something ? Any chance of that ? Coz it becomes alright in the evening and night.

Anyway I am going to contact some higher officials this week, will keep you posted.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Check your connection speed at various times using
*myspeed.visualware.com/speedtest/speedtestjs.html
and email the results to yourself.
That way you should be able to keep a record rather than keeping it in your memory.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				din said:
			
		

> This is acting strange, may be I am new to Dataone, others already seen ?
> 
> Yesterday night, broadband is back, speed goes too high (never mind, the happiness of dial-up to bb user !) like 40, 80,100, 140 KB/S (yes I double checked).
> 
> ...


This is not a problem but it's a blessing. Because by nature, 256unlimited is not supposed to give you more than 256Kbps. But most of the times, BSNL takes out this restriction during the night time and you can run the line at it's full speed.

On the other hand, if you shifted from Home500 to 256unlimited, then you are supposed to get 2Mbps unlimited. It might just be that during the day, the exchange is peaking it's capacity with regards to no. of users online resulting in the lower bandwidth.

However, I think it's more or less the first case I mentioned.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				din said:
			
		

> Hmm, thank you for the suggestion.
> 
> But I have a strong feeling that it is not the line !! Reason is net is back now and I am getting very good speed, like 100 KB/s ! May be some guys are working on the lines at day time and switching off something ? Any chance of that ? Coz it becomes alright in the evening and night.
> 
> Anyway I am going to contact some higher officials this week, will keep you posted.



Link getting down in 95% is due to line fault !
I am using bSNL 900 uL from 14 months !

BTw, I am  not getting speed more than 256 kbps.. but yes.. its always 256 kpbs regardless of time.. whever I download, I get full ~256 kbps !


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> Link getting down in 95% is due to line fault !
> I am using bSNL 900 uL from 14 months !
> 
> BTw, I am  not getting speed more than 256 kbps.. but yes.. its always 256 kpbs regardless of time.. whever I download, I get full ~256 kbps !


  I don't think you understood what he was saying. He was talking about getting over 256Kbps and not below 256Kbps


----------



## Ricky (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Cyrus...  well.. I know and that is what I am asking him that I am having 900 UL from 1 yrs and so and I am not getting more than 256 kbps.. but yes.. what I get I get good..ie .full 256kbps.. but never more than that!


----------



## din (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

No, i got what you  (both) said, no confusion.

Yes, I know this is blessing, but its like - when its connected, great speed, but when theres problem, nothing 

Anyway contacted the officials and they are looking into it. They tested the line etc today, so far couldn't find any problem.

Today it was good (please do not think I am boasting, as I mentioned before, the joy of a dial up to broadband user). Fedora DVD done and net was great till 2.45 PM. Then went down and came back at 3.15. Speed was really good, I tried Mint Linux latest ver (CD -700 MB), took exactly 1 hr 10 mins.

Downloading Sabayon Linux DVD now.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

din.. tell us your lines  attenuation and snr figures.


----------



## din (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Local SNRMargin  	   	7.5 dB  	 
Local Line Attn 	  	58.5 dB

Remote Line Attn  	   	42.5 dB  	 
Remote SNRMargin 	  	6.0 dB

That is what you meant ? Got t from modem admin page (status - broadband line). Or it is not what you meant ?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^which exchange for u?eramalloor?or cherthala?i am 3 kms away from my exchange and in H500 it defaults daytime max @217KB/Sec and night it climbs upto 235KB/S.if ur very near to ur exchange perhaps..  good speeds.
 In my town users get avg 230-240KB/S constant.but my connxn is in distance  so..also 256KBps UL sucks with the 32KB/Sec speed come join the home500 connection or its other plans.it is addictive  and night UL 2-8am u can schedule downloads and can sleep very well 8)


----------



## din (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Aroor exchange, yes, distance is more. I think 5.7 KM from exchange to home. Is that the problem ?

But one thing I do not understand is, when connected the speed is great, like I get nearly 2 Mbps. Confused ..

This is like extreme, I mean either no connection at all (no low speed, but just no connection at all) or high speed.

Well, will ask exchange people to test the line, then will contact higher officials - as its not stable yet.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

acc to exchange guys dataone will be given only to people within 2.5 kms from exchange.
and ur distance seems too long  still it works and getting good speeds means good OFC setup


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				din said:
			
		

> This is like extreme, I mean either no connection at all (no low speed, but just no connection at all) or high speed.



Could you just answer these few questions for me plz:

1.> Does the connection drop while you browse?

a.)Drops regardless of connection being used or not
b.)Drops only when browsing
c.)Drops only when idle

2.> When the connection drops, do you see any change of lights on the modem?

a.) No lights change
b.) Line/ADSL light flashes or goes off
c.) Only internet/WAN light goes off or flashing

3.> How long does the connection stay disconnected?

a.) Under 5 mins
b.) 5-30mins
c.) Over 30mins

4.> Do you see any pattern in the disconnection

a.) No pattern, drops randomly throughout the day
b.) Drops only at particular times of the day (Mention the time and circumstance)


Please answer these questions for me so that we could find out where the problem is.


----------



## din (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Could you just answer these few questions for me plz:
> 
> 1.> Does the connection drop while you browse?
> 
> ...



Thank you very much my friend.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

you said your connection does go down. that's what my first question was as to when your connection drops..


----------



## din (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Oh, I am sorry, yes, the connection goes down. 
*
Answer is : a.)Drops regardless of connection being used or not*

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Anyways, from what I understand, this is called a case of *'Intermittent Synchronisation'*. Be wary that BSNL engineers might have never heard of that term.

The Data light is the one showing your TCP/IP or ATM connection status to the BSNL's BRAS servers and the Link light is the one which shows the connection status to BSNL's DSLAM. Now the B-RAS connection happens after the DSLAM connection is established. So, if there is no DSLAM connection, there will certainly not be a B-RAS connection which is necessary for getting the internet.

Hence, as you noted the lights on the modem, is shows that whenever you loose connection, your modem is loosing synchronisation with the local telephone exhange DSLAM and hence the link light starts to flash as it's trying to re-establish the connection while the data light is off as you cannot establish a B-RAS connection till the DSLAM connection is established.

Let's rule out the possibilites one by one now.

The factors which cause drops in DSLAM connectivity can only be attributed to *'Line Faults'* or problem with *'exchange equipment'* or problem with the *'modem/router'* and not your computer unless you're using the USB port to connect to the modem. If you're already using the USB, try using the LAN cable to see if the problem persists to rule out a possibility of computer related fault. Also if possible try with a friend's modem to rule out modem fault.

If the above checks are carried out, then it's clearly a possibility of a line fault or exchange equipment fault. It's simply unacceptable if BSNL is trying to carry out works everyday leading to the disconnection of your service. That is a violation of terms and conditions and QOS.

Also just make sure that your line is not runnig close to any electrical appliances or machines etc which run only during the time you loose connectivity.

Hope you understood this part.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				din said:
			
		

> Local SNRMargin  	   	7.5 dB
> Local Line Attn 	  	58.5 dB
> 
> Remote Line Attn  	   	42.5 dB
> ...



Ama yaar, why you people don't understand..

I was about to write an article on aDSL stuff, something like SNR , aTTN and those dB stuff. Anyways, will do some day ..  

Din, without going in detail, you should understand that more the SNR, better the connectivity. BSNL is just fine, only problem is with line. Your UP (remote) is 6dB and Down (local) is 7dB and this is the problem.
Second thing you must know that your ATTN must be lesser, lesser is better. 
One thing is that your distance is too much. 

My SNR used to be similar to you (means I had faced same situation as yours when I had got my aDSL) but now atm (at the moment) I have ..

---------------
SNR-
Local : 18.5 dB
Remote : 20 dB

Attn -
Local : 20 dB
Remote : 38dB
-------------
This is what is perfect for aDSL which now I am having (it get disturbed in Rainy season or Too hot season)

My case was even worst... don't ask me what .. and how ..

Ok..so in short.. ur prblem is only of line.. 
I had posted solution ie. looking for joints, reducing number joints, covering joints with tape.. also removing number phone connector etc. etc.. 
I think you overlooked that post..

Anyways..I don't like telling anything further, if you dont' want to help yourself then its upto you.. 
I tried giving help !



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> @din..
> 
> It is for sure that the problem lies in your line but not in dataone guy.
> But at your end you can try few stuff..
> ...



Hello Din.. 
This one is the post which may have already solved your prblm


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

HIGHER THE SNR NUMBER WILL HELP U TO ABLE ONLINE 24/7... i mean no disconnection ...this SNR Figure depands on ur line and how far ur from UR Exchange .... even single joint will decrease ur snr up to 10db down ...  ... so be careful on that no Joint between NID AND UR ADSL MODEM

6dB or below is bad and will experience no synch or intermittent synch problems

7dB-10dB is fair but does not leave much room for variances in conditions

11dB-20dB is good with no synch problems

20dB-28dB is excellent

29dB or above is outstanding

For Line Attenuation

Line attenuation also depands on how far ur from exchange . Maximum signal loss recommendation is usually about 60dB. .but Lower is alwys good .

and this will also help to mesaure how much max Bandwidth u can get on ur line .

20dB and below is outstanding

20dB-30dB is excellent

30dB-40dB is very good

40dB-50dB is good

50dB-60dB is poor and may experience connectivity issues

60dB or above is bad and will experience connectivity issues

I HOPE THE ABOVE DESCRIPTION WILL HELP .....


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i'm now at  d/l attn value 40.0 dB and u/l 21.5 dB.(SNR upstream:23 dB downstream:24.5 dB)I am connected from underground cable via a box fixed outside my house.the cable used are very old(some 8 yrs old or more!) and then there is a plug and socket(old type) there for to plugin.if i replace the plugnsocket and another connector between,will i get attenuation value be low?actually my friend is getting stable 240KBps+ speeds,but he is near to exchange.
So,Is it worth for me to rewire with new cables and connecting be straight to the splitter(which bsnl supplied).


----------



## din (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*@Ricky*

I am really sorry, I read all the posts by you. They are indeed very helpful. However, I couldn't do what you mentioned and sure it is a ig mistake from my part. I thought line is ok ! But after reading your explanation again, I am going to try that. I will sure keep you posted on that.

*@Cyrus_the_virus*

Thank you very much. I am going to contact the exchange guys after doing what *Ricky* mentioned. Will see whether these helps and solves the issue.

*@cool_techie_tvm*

Yes, there are joints, going to reduce those as far as possible.

*@praka123*

Yes, they first told me they will not give broadband where distance > 5 KM. But as I am helpless (no other ISP here), finally they made it ok. But there are some other people using BB which are ven far. Like they are at a distance of 7 KM and more from exchange !! And running BB smoothly, may be pure luck.

I am posting this at 5.45 AM, now the speed is really good, like 130 KB/S ( x 8 kbps ? ) and no disconnections.

*One more qn :* Any idea/guess why there is no problem from evening 6.30 to next day noon (good speed, no disconnection)? this pattern is same for almost all days.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				din said:
			
		

> *One more qn :* Any idea/guess why there is no problem from evening 6.30 to next day noon (good speed, no disconnection)? this pattern is same for almost all days.



Ya I do have, I do not have clear idea about this but I have observed that during nights SNR improves automatically, you should check your SNR and ATTN rate in night and you find it better than day time. 

Just to add more: I even made fresh joint at telephone POLE and taped it.



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> i'm now at  d/l attn value 40.0 dB and u/l 21.5 dB.(SNR upstream:23 dB downstream:24.5 dB)I am connected from underground cable via a box fixed outside my house.the cable used are very old(some 8 yrs old or more!) and then there is a plug and socket(old type) there for to plugin.if i replace the plugnsocket and another connector between,will i get attenuation value be low?actually my friend is getting stable 240KBps+ speeds,but he is near to exchange.
> So,Is it worth for me to rewire with new cables and connecting be straight to the splitter(which bsnl supplied).


Your line figures are already good but there are chances that they may get better but before doing this, see what it shows in bandwidth up and down section of your modem information page.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

can i also increase the speed some way?


> Modem Status
> 
> Connection Status 	  	Connected
> Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	512
> ...



what my SNR?
and atten
are they good?
my speeds are not stable
they always jump up & down between 217 to 150 some times 100 and even 70 too
but on a avg i get 150


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ Your downstream SNR is 6 and upstream SNR is 26.


----------



## din (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ricky said:
			
		

> you should check your SNR and ATTN rate in night and you find it better than day time.



Sorry for bugging too much. But yes, I checked the attn values and SNR values when the speed goes very high, when its night, when its stable etc. But there is not much variation, actually the values are not changing much, like very very small change only!

Confusing .. Exchange people will re-check it I think, will keep you updated on how their test goes.

Todays update- good speed from early morning till 11.30 AM (Sabayon Linux DVD almost done), then completely down, now (12.45) it is back, good speed again, do not know how long lol.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> ^^ Your downstream SNR is 6 and upstream SNR is 26.


then according to you its bad?


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ are u experiencing synching problems, means does the modem takes a long time to establish a stable ADSL link after the initial handshake process??


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> ^^ are u experiencing synching problems, means does the modem takes a long time to establish a stable ADSL link after the initial handshake process??


well that happens only some time once or twice in whole week when the adsnl link does not glow at all but that too glows after a restart

whereas rest of the time link come without any problem. also the link is rock sable


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@ricky:
presently i uses op.mode G.Dmt while earlier i had set it to T1.413.
upstream(daytime)
384 Kbps
DownStream(daytime)
2048 Kbps
but if i swith Operation Mode to T1.413,i am getting displayed in modem page: upstream 512kbps and download 2048kbps which one is better?


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> @ricky:
> presently i uses op.mode G.Dmt while earlier i had set it to T1.413.
> upstream(daytime)
> 384 Kbps
> ...


when i select T1.413 my modem light does not glow 

Hell the Values changed as soon as i rebooted my router


> Modem Status
> 
> Connection Status 	  	Connected
> Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	512
> ...



i wanna know how often do they change?


----------



## hoodiboy (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*Has BSNL decided 2 begin 2 MBPS Unlimited Home Plan.....?????
*


----------



## Ricky (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				hoodiboy said:
			
		

> *Has BSNL decided 2 begin 2 MBPS Unlimited Home Plan.....?????
> *


No..  and I guess they will do it never.. 
I have just sent application to shift to new plan ie. 500C+ that is 600 per month and night unlimited

Modem is intelligent enough and it determines best available download and upload capacity of your line by SNR and ATTN itself.
For both, *gary4gar and Praka123*, your lines are already having 2048 kbps  capability downstream which means if you are getting lower speed then its due to BSNL's network congestion or due to slow source of download. 

Want to add more.. I guess BSNL uses G.dmt which can give maximum 2048 kbps of bandwidth. 
Gary4gar, you already have very fine figures.

for DIN, 
Small changes in figures sometimes makes big differences..
for instance.. if ur SNR down is 11 dB then you will not stable sync and if your  SNR down is 13dB then you can have a stable sync..

You can set operation mode to "multimode" (as with my modem) then modem will select best op.mode on its own.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				hoodiboy said:
			
		

> *Has BSNL decided 2 begin 2 MBPS Unlimited Home Plan.....?????
> *


No, ..and I don't think they have any such plan in near future.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*Fellow dataone users,2007 is near ending  and i am wondering for 2008 bsnl will give what new offers?well i dont expect 8mbps atleast some increase in speed and free usage to increased to 4GB?well after  maran step down cant expect much   *


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hmmm.. im waiting for dataone 8 Mbps or 2 Mbps unlimited.. 
aawaz do hum ek hai..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> *Fellow dataone users,2007 is near ending  and i am wondering for 2008 bsnl will give what new offers?well i dont expect 8mbps atleast some increase in speed and free usage to increased to 4GB?well after maran step down cant expect much  *


 
yes I too agree to that.


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Startup 250 and Home 500 plan users are less likely to get 8mbps speed according to my thinking. But lets see that we get 8mbps or not. The Upload speed should also increase to 1mbps or something of that sort.

*What upload speeds should we get in Startup 250, Home 500 and Home 1000??*


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gagandeep said:
			
		

> Startup 250 and Home 500 plan users are less likely to get 8mbps speed according to my thinking. But lets see that we get 8mbps or not. The Upload speed should also increase to 1mbps or something of that sort.
> 
> *What upload speeds should we get in Startup 250, Home 500 and Home 1000??*


it depends...
some get 256kbps while other like me get 512kbps


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> it depends...
> some get 256kbps while other like me get 512kbps



I get 256kbps then. Even my modem says Upstream rate: 256 kbps. By the way you are on which plan???


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

u/l speed on night on H500 for me is approx 60KB/S and very rarely it goes more than that speed.d/l is 218KB/S or 230KB/S depending on time


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> u/l speed on night on H500 for me is approx 60KB/S and very rarely it goes more than that speed.d/l is 218KB/S or 230KB/S depending on time


I am on Home 1000, my modem says Upstream rate 256 kbps and I get 25-32 KB/s upload speed. I live in Gurgaon, Haryana (just adjacent to Delhi). *On which plan are you??*


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

as explained am on Home500 plan and am in Kochin,Kerala.


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Which ADSL mode are you using?? I am on G.dmt .

G.dmt or G.Lite or T1.413???

Have a look at my ADSL Line Status

*Statistics --- Downstream/Upstream*
Line Rate --- 2048 Kbps/256 Kbps
Attainable Line Rate --- 8448 Kbps/1036 Kbps
Noise Margin --- 30.2 dB/31.0 dB
Line Attenuation --- 37.0 dB/20.5 dB
Output Power --- 13.8 dBm/10.8 dBm 

My line can handle ~8mbps download and ~1mbps upload. I think that the exchange here in Gurgaon has been upgraded for the 8mbps plan.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

for me i am using G.dmt and earlier used T1.413 both gave good speeds.
dont look at the upstream/downstream limit that is shown in modem admin page.instead look at  SNR(higher is better) and line Attenuation values(lower the better) .BTW am using a huewai MT880 with updated firmware.
Upstream:
 ADSL Link Speed   	

512 Kbps
downstream:
	ADSL Link Speed 	

2048 Kbps
and the speeds depends upon the core server from where adsl is connected to local exchanges.for me cochin server does it pretty well.


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Thanks, praka123


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

One info:-
on 25/11/07 bsnl broadband service will not be available from 02 hrs to 04 hrs.
that means 2 AM to 4 AM.

for kolkata


----------



## praka123 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^it is for ur area core server only!  it depends.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

ya post edited


----------



## dkalze (Nov 24, 2007)

*hi can i use my friend's happy hours for downloads..??*

hi can i use my friend's happy hours for downloads..??

......i have a 250 plan n my frnd have a 500 plan.....is there any way i can use my friends ip,username and password n download from his account...

....these ppl r giving a special offer for bsnl employees ( my fathers in bsnl )...giving 250 plan for 100......but no such offer on 500 or 700 plan .....help me with tat if u any other plan...plz


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: hi can i use my friend's happy hours for downloads..??*



			
				dkalze said:
			
		

> hi can i use my friend's happy hours for downloads..??
> 
> ......i have a 250 plan n my frnd have a 500 plan.....is there any way i can use my friends ip,username and password n download from his account...
> 
> ....these ppl r giving a special offer for bsnl employees ( my fathers in bsnl )...giving 250 plan for 100......but no such offer on 500 or 700 plan .....help me with tat if u any other plan...plz


No you cannot use other's username and password on your line.BSNL has done port binding.


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: hi can i use my friend's happy hours for downloads..??*



			
				dkalze said:
			
		

> hi can i use my friend's happy hours for downloads..??
> 
> ......i have a 250 plan n my frnd have a 500 plan.....is there any way i can use my friends ip,username and password n download from his account...
> 
> ....these ppl r giving a special offer for bsnl employees ( my fathers in bsnl )...giving 250 plan for 100......but no such offer on 500 or 700 plan .....help me with tat if u any other plan...plz


Where do you live??? In Gurgaon, Port Binding is still not done.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gagandeep said:
			
		

> I get 256kbps then. Even my modem says Upstream rate: 256 kbps. By the way you are on which plan???


HOME 500


----------



## dkalze (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: hi can i use my friend's happy hours for downloads..??*



			
				gagandeep said:
			
		

> Where do you live??? In Gurgaon, Port Binding is still not done.



i live in Hyderabad.............so there's no way it cant be done if port binding is done ??


----------



## Ricky (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Now new crap from BSNL, I am facing line SNR problem from last 2 days and its fluctuating real fast, at times it is 27 and at other it is only 6 dB and mostly down SNR is disturbed. 

I think its problem from Exchange because this much big fluctuation is not possible from line fault, something must be big ie. like exchange involvement etc.
Any idea ?

I will rebind wire on pole tomorrow to assure myself.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Maybe your line has interference from another line.
There are least chances that the problem is from the exchange because then others would be facing the problem too.
If your line is new then it wasn't able to stabilize or maybe BSNL started a  connection in a dead line for someone and that line is interfering with your line.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

guys...i read in bsnl orkut community that *new dataone connections are alloted with static ip's!*and someone there posted that due to account hacking etc from 2008 onwards they will change current dataone users too to static ip  OMG!I dont want this to happen!!dynamic IP is better for me. 
if they increase speed on  2008,thats good,still this static ip thing  only pvt torrent tracker users will benefit i think.


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Static IP will be good for those who want to host websites on their Home computers. 

But for those who download files from Rapidshare, it will be an headache. They'll have to wait for 2 hours to download more if they have downloaded 100 mb. I personally don't want this Static IP. BSNL should give an option to the users for Dynamic IP or Static IP.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

privacy!privacy dude!that too matters.I know proxies are there,still


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

yes, you are correct


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@praka123:don't worry dude they can't make it compulsory for everybody to use static ip address.Static Ip means huge costs on their part.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^if they want they can do!with IPTV and all launching they may enforce static  ip


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^then I guess they will have to increase the costs too cos static ip is not cheap and they won't pay it from their pockets.


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I think they'll enforce Static IP only to IPTV customers.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hello friends.
kisi ko BSNL 8 Mbps and unlimited 2 Mbps ke baare mein koi aur news mili ??
december suru ho gaya hai..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif 

aur yeh kya hai?? 
test 8mb *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif
*img407.imageshack.us/img407/4087/bsnlcv8.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

which home plan has the fastest d/l & u/l speeds?


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> which home plan has the fastest d/l & u/l speeds?


all belong to same cult
no difference



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> guys...i read in bsnl orkut community that *new dataone connections are alloted with static ip's!*and someone there posted that due to account hacking etc from 2008 onwards they will change current dataone users too to static ip  OMG!I dont want this to happen!!dynamic IP is better for me.
> if they increase speed on  2008,thats good,still this static ip thing  only pvt torrent tracker users will benefit i think.


really good news
i am happy, i always wanted a static ip 
but bad news for all those RS users 
their time has come


----------



## praka123 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^and this news is not yet confirmed  that gives some hope for me


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

does the WiFi modem come wit LAN connector too?

soon i'm getting a laptop (wit in-built wifi), but my PC doesnt hav the wifi card.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> does the WiFi modem come wit LAN connector too?
> 
> soon i'm getting a laptop (wit in-built wifi), but my PC doesnt hav the wifi card.



Yes, it has 4 LAN ports.


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i guess while
waitng fr
bsnl,my comp wil bcm outdatd.i wil rely on a nearby cafe ownr,2mbps,unlmtd,400bks.wat else u need


----------



## Ricky (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				INS-ANI said:
			
		

> i guess while
> waitng fr
> bsnl,my comp wil bcm outdatd.i wil rely on a nearby cafe ownr,2mbps,unlmtd,400bks.wat else u need




True true true ?


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am having a strange problem.My connection suddenly looses sync and my output power for downstream decreases from 19.8 DBm to 7.8 DBm.My SNR then drops to 6 DB from 18DB and suddenly after sometime i loose the link which just blinks and never comes.
Can anyone give me any idea of contacts of NIB in my area.

Edit : NIB is currently testing lines in my area with different modulations and speeds.I just checked my modem page and witnessed the automatic changes in modulation from ADSL2+ to G.DMT interleave with speed varing from 300kbps to 8064kbps.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> I am having a strange problem.My connection suddenly looses sync and my output power for downstream decreases from 19.8 DBm to 7.8 DBm.My SNR then drops to 6 DB from 18DB and suddenly after sometime i loose the link which just blinks and never comes.
> Can anyone give me any idea of contacts of NIB in my area.
> 
> Edit : NIB is currently testing lines in my area with different modulations and speeds.I just checked my modem page and witnessed the automatic changes in modulation from ADSL2+ to G.DMT interleave with speed varing from 300kbps to 8064kbps.



I told you @harvik, just wait for some more time till they finish all the testing and trials and stop breaking your head over these marginal SNR changes till something is finalised.


----------



## janitha (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Quote
"NIB is currently testing lines *in my area* with different modulations and speeds."

Boston,Newyork?


----------



## Ricky (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Harvik..

Where you live buddy ?


----------



## ico (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Today, BSNL has given advertisement about 8mbps Business plans in The Times of India (Delhi) on Page 32.
They have not mentioned anything about Home Plans and I even called their Customer Care at 1800 424 1600 and inquired about Home Plans, they said that there is no update yet.

Here are the details of 8mbps Business Plans. 

Business 2000, 256kbps to 8mbps, Rs. 2000, 12gb limit, 70p per additional MB
Business 4000, 1mbps to 8mbps, Rs. 4000, 27gb limit, 50p per additional MB
Business 15000 2mbps to 8mbps, Rs. 15000, 125gb limit, 40p per additional MB

They don't have any Night Unlimited sort of thing in these plans and their Website is still not updated with this new Tariff.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Even Since I moved to new place I am getting the "678" Remote Comp not responding error. Its 2-3 days now. wtf!!!!!!!


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

contact BSNL,its trouble from there side only


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

My brother just got his user name and password.And he cannot login to BSNL portal(the new one)cause BSNL babus did not create his ID.
Now i know how much i try it'll never be created.
BSNL KI JAI ho.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Grrr aaj net speed low hai *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Today I got a call from BSNL that they are going to give my connection this week. Previously i thought i will tell them NO (because they took hell lot of time ) as using the Reliance WiMax.. but after a horrible experience with them i thought that lets try BSNL also.
But after a 5 month wait today they are telling they cant give me Type4 modem but only Type1 modem. They told they will change it after 15 days.. What should i do? Will they really change else it will be use less for me as i want WiFi!


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				the.kaushik said:
			
		

> as using the Reliance WiMax..



I guess you mean to say WiFi


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I finally got my Dataone connection....

but I came to know of it not from BSNL but from some guy from D-Link company! He offered to set-up the D-Link modem (cost quoted Rs. 1900) at my home.....I asked what about username/password from BSNL???

He replied that for testing the modem he will give a temporary username/password. Then he would give the number for BSNL which I should call and ask for my username/password.

He also dropped a hint that he was connected to BSNL in some way.

Sine I'm in a small town BSNL service is pathetic, and I know from friends that they don't supply the modem for broadband connections, so should I go for this D-link thing??


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				the.kaushik said:
			
		

> Today I got a call from BSNL that they are going to give my connection this week. Previously i thought i will tell them NO (because they took hell lot of time ) as using the Reliance WiMax.. but after a horrible experience with them i thought that lets try BSNL also.
> But after a 5 month wait today they are telling they cant give me Type4 modem but only Type1 modem. They told they will change it after 15 days.. What should i do? Will they really change else it will be use less for me as i want WiFi!


you say two options

1) get a wifi adsl router from the market
2) get a modem from them & wait for them to give the wifi modem



			
				Wannabe_a_techie said:
			
		

> I finally got my Dataone connection....
> 
> but I came to know of it not from BSNL but from some guy from D-Link company! He offered to set-up the D-Link modem (cost quoted Rs. 1900) at my home.....I asked what about username/password from BSNL???
> 
> ...


well BSNL never gives connections though any kind of agents, it directly gives out connections. it looks out a fraud to me. first check out with your exchange guys. for more info check
*bsnl.in/faq/faqans.php?paramCategory=BSNL Broadband
*bsnl.in/service/dataone.htm
*bsnl.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm


----------



## tushdante (Dec 11, 2007)

*BSNL Night-time issues*

I have been using bsnl night time free internet for the past two years to download stuff but recently i see that the speed reduces frm the usual 120-200kb/sec to just 4-5kb/sec. Its not always that bad but the same happened last night. I have recently installed a Netgear WGR614v7 router but i get really good speeds when i download stuff in the morning. Could this be a fault on BSNL side?

I have a                   HOME 1800:downloadspeed Upto 2 Mbps plan.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: BSNL Night-time issues*



			
				tushdante said:
			
		

> I have been using bsnl night time free internet for the past two years to download stuff but recently i see that the speed reduces frm the usual 120-200kb/sec to just 4-5kb/sec. Its not always that bad but the same happened last night. I have recently installed a Netgear WGR614v7 router but i get really good speeds when i download stuff in the morning. Could this be a fault on BSNL side?
> 
> I have a HOME 1800:downloadspeed Upto 2 Mbps plan.


 

This same things happen in Kolkata too. During night Free Uses the speed automatically down to 15 Kbps at 2AM, after 1 hour or 45 minutes its increase to 85Kbps. Recently I watch this things. Maybe the Bsnl operator reduce the speed at night 2AM and increase the speed after morning 8AM.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: BSNL Night-time issues*



			
				Indranil92001 said:
			
		

> This same things happen in Kolkata too. During night Free Uses the speed automatically down to 15 Kbps at 2AM, after 1 hour or 45 minutes its increase to 85Kbps. Recently I watch this things. Maybe the Bsnl operator reduce the speed at night 2AM and increase the speed after morning 8AM.



lol.. that's because you are not the only one downloading in the night!!  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif

It's not the operators problem


----------



## Indranil92001 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: BSNL Night-time issues*



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> lol.. that's because you are not the only one downloading in the night!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif
> 
> It's not the operators problem


 
I think you dont know how mutch total bandwith have the BSNL at Kolkta to serve the Internet at the whole city. They have 500Mbps bandwith at Kolkata server station. So there is no problem with the user to downlod at night unless the BSNL Operator decrease the download speed manually at night after 2AM.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: BSNL Night-time issues*



			
				Indranil92001 said:
			
		

> I think you dont know how mutch total bandwith have the BSNL at Kolkta to serve the Internet at the whole city. They have 500Mbps bandwith at Kolkata server station. So there is no problem with the user to downlod at night unless the BSNL Operator decrease the download speed manually at night after 2AM.


I wasn't making fun of you mate, since you are new here, I'll tell you that I work with ISP's, so I know how all of this works out. It's not about how much bandwidth is available, it's about how many users are competing for the same bandwidth. I can assure you that there will be atleast 2500+ connection in kolkata alone that will be active trying to utilize the free period, with what you say is 500Mbps(don't know where you got that from), do the math yourself, and you'll know what the situation is.


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> well BSNL never gives connections though any kind of agents, it directly gives out connections. it looks out a fraud to me. first check out with your exchange guys.



Yes I checked with them.

They said because of the shortage of modems they have given the contract (locally) to the D-Link company. Assured me that it was all legit.

How is this modem and is the price (Rs 1900) right?


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Wannabe_a_techie said:
			
		

> Yes I checked with them.
> 
> They said because of the shortage of modems they have given the contract (locally) to the D-Link company. Assured me that it was all legit.
> 
> How is this modem and is the price (Rs 1900) right?


nopes the prices is way too high, dlink router should come for 1450/-
this a mumbai price so add atmost 200 to it, other wise you can buy it online
it works out way to cheaper
*www.theitwares.com/routers/routers.htm


----------



## Indranil92001 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Cyrus_the_virus you working in ISP so you know the things very well ( If you working as a engineer ).So I dont need to explane you because I think you know this. Actually if the total band with is 500Mbps then only 100Mbps is use for the Net user , the dataone net user  not for the Leased Line user.
When we connect to the net using user id and password each user id has set to a common service plan in the server. If I chose the service HOME 500 then My ID set in Home 500 plan. This each plan have set the upload and download limits. The Home user plan set upload and download limits 27kbps up and download 214 kbps ( in Kolkata ). So everyone in this plan get this speed when they are downloading. There is no problem if the all user downloading at the same time because total bandwith is 100Mbps until a authorized person make this 214 kbps to ****kbps. The person who working on it do understand what I try to say and why they slow down the download speed at night unlimited BSNL know this. I dont need to explane it here.

I dont post or reply but thats not mean I am new here. I only see what people saying and discussing.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Indranil, I'm having a hard time understanding what you said in the last post. However, the point is, BSNL doesn't decrease the download speed during the night, it's only the congestion that you see.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^even BSNL Engineers explained the same to me(also asked me to stick with huawei mt880 modem,i donno why  ).bw congestion that is.
there are chances that due to large no. of ports opened for new  dataone connections via NIB-II recently,so may be that too add as a reason for slow speeds.


----------



## janitha (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> nopes the prices is way too high, dlink router should come for 1450/-
> this a mumbai price so add atmost 200 to it, other wise you can buy it online
> it works out way to cheaper
> *www.theitwares.com/routers/routers.htm



Also available from Prime (Dlink DSL-502T) for Rs.1450 + Rs.150 shipping.
*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=28

I am also having very slow speeds with Dataone at times every day for last one week.


----------



## the.kaushik (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> I guess you mean to say WiFi


 No bro its wiMax


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				the.kaushik said:
			
		

> No bro its wiMax



Is that right? and when did you start using the WiMax from reliance?


----------



## din (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Cyrus_the_virus

Reliance started WiMax in selected cities months back. Bangalore is one of em. But I heard a lot of people are complaining it is not good. May be coz its in intial stages, but heard it goes down like 2 day full etc !


----------



## praka123 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

everything which is supposed to be first launched in US or EU will be launched in India in future 8)


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*Offtopic :*
Am also using reliance adsl broadnet connection at home...man it really sucks and guess what, the dslam is the building next to my house and i hardly ever get the adsl link. Am using their modem as my backup for my Dataone connection. My advice...dont ever go for it, GPRS is a better option.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I really do not know what is happening to BSNL Broadband connection.
Prior to the disconnection on 07 Nov 2007 the connection speeds as indicated by the modem were 2048/512Kbps.The downstream SNR was a consistent 22db and the connection was always stable and consistent with a speed of around 1Mbps.
The BSNL Commercial officer erroneously disconnected my BB connection,when what I had asked him in writing clearly was that he withdraw the BSNL rented modem as I had purchased my own modem.
After I bombarded them and kicked a lot of dust the BB connection was restored on 14th Nov 2007.

What I noticed immediately was that the connection speeds now indicated was around 5500/500Kbps and the low downstream noise margin of 6db.

So I had presumed that BSNL while increasing the speeds to upto 8Mbps was adopting the Rate adaptive ADSL implementation where from the feedback of the line noise behaviour the DSLAM fixes the optimal speed trying to keep the line noise margin at the default level of 6db after about a 10 day training period.

Now after almost 12 days I am finding that the whole connection has gone for a toss.

For the last three days while at times I get a reasonable speed of 1 Mbps, sooner or later and more frequently the speed drops to an abysmal 100kbps or even lower.  

While the noise margins in the earlier part of this  15 day period  was varying between  3db and 10db ( most of the time 6db ), and the speeds were varying, PPPoE connectivity was seldom lost. The noise margin now dips frequently to 0db and frequently PPPoE connectivity is lost. I am now at a loss and have registered my complaint with the Customer Care.

The service associate at the other end as usual tried to pass on the buck on the "private modem" used and tried to advise me to take the modem configuration from the BSNL staff (?????? !!!!!!!!! I feel like crying or should I laugh )After I raised my voice and shouted hell on him and denigrated his technical competence in the choicest words (but parlimentary), he began to listen. When I finally dished out the noise margin figures. he was surprised and told that as per BSNL doctrine it should be above 12db and he will register the complaint.OOOps, I had a one hour dialogue with him.

@cyrus the virus, what is your technical comment on this? Is BSNL really adopting the rate adaptive technology only to mess it up or is it not? 

At one stage I did believe they are going ahead with the rate adaptive ADSL implementation but now I am not sure.

Even before you advised someone here before, to wait for the stabilisation period, I had decided to wait but only the worse seems to have happened.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> @cyrus the virus, what is your technical comment on this? Is BSNL really adopting the rate adaptive technology only to mess it up or is it not?
> 
> At one stage I did believe they are going ahead with the rate adaptive ADSL implementation but now I am not sure.
> 
> Even before you advised someone here before, to wait for the stabilisation period, I had decided to wait but only the worse seems to have happened.


See, ponmyilal, this is what I told, it's not going to be the same way as you read which was implemented in the UK. So, I never really thought there would be a so called '10day' stabilization period, I knew they would play havoc with the line till someone like you have a go at them.

Well, technically speaking, yes it could be the modem at fault as well, as I mentioned before most modems do support AnnexureB which is 8Mbps however, some modem/routers do need to br updated with their latest firmware. We have had several clients facing such issues. So, I would first advise you to make sure that the problem is not at your end by any means, which is again the process of isolation. So, go to the website of your modem/router manufacturer and see if you can get the lates firmware/drivers for them.

(This step is not necessary if it's only a dropping PPoE)
Next, make sure the line from the point of entry into your house upto your modem is not going through several joints, is not passing near electrical wiring/equipment etc.

Next, write a letter to the SD(or who ever is the tops at your exchange) stating what you have done and that it proves that there is not fault at your end and that if BSNL doesn't fix the issue within 72hrs(as prescribed by DoT) that you will file a case against BSNL and take the SD to the consumer court!

Next, just wait and watch as the magic happens.


----------



## appu (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have a problem 
i am not been able to access the main dataone page to check my usage at all.
are anyone else too facing this problem


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

yep,@Cyrus, I did not anticipate such a quick response from you. 
 My Netgear DG834Gv3 replaced the BSNL MT800 modem on 10 Sep 2007 and from day one has been operating with the latest firmware (dated 05 Sep 2007)

I did not rush to surrender the MT800 to BSNL but chose to keep it with me for more than two and half months, just in case the Netgear gives any problem. But the Netgear was performing without any hitch all along and there was no difference in performance from that of MT800. Even the data provided by the two modems such as ADSL sync speeds,attenuation, noise margin etc., were almost the same.

Even after the connection was restored on 27 Nov 2007, I had the MT800 for three days till 30 Nov 2007. During this period I had noticed the change in the line statistics and erratic speeds, and I had double checked it with the MT800. Both showed the same results and erratic performance. I have the screen shots of the data from both the modems and had shown these to the JTO who visited me on 30 Nov 2007 to take back the MT800.( I had made sure that BSNL can’t play tricks and pass the buck on the Modem.)

I do not think that between 19 Nov 2007 and 27 Nov 2007 when I was without any BB connection, my internal wiring has deteriorated to such an extent to bring the noise margin down to 6 db from 22 db. The BSNL line ( a thick cable with many pairs) terminates on a telephone Rose  just below the balcony outside  and my internal wiring starts from there. ( it is not just a twist but secure connection .  My two neighbours' connections are just twists there).There are no joints anywhere.  In any case, I shall ask someone to climb and clean the bare ends and tighten them tom at the telephone rose just to make sure nothing is left on any pretext, as you have suggested. Sometimes the least expected do happen. (just like the CO disconnecting my BB connection that was working flawlessly and putting me to all these troubles)
 And here is today’s screenshot .
View attachment 1336
 Please note that the ADSL line sync is not lost –it was  never lost – but the WAN reading shows zero uptime – PPPoE lost. IE not able to fetch the speed test file coz connectivity is lost. The rest of the page I presume has been obtained from the cache.

Thanks Cyrus for propelling me to the cleanup act.Without that prop I wouldn’t have attempted to do it.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@appu - yes same prob here. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Well, technically speaking, yes it could be the modem at fault as well, as I mentioned before most modems do support AnnexureB which is 8Mbps however, some modem/routers do need to br updated with their latest firmware. We have had several clients facing such issues. So, I would first advise you to make sure that the problem is not at your end by any means, which is again the process of isolation. So, go to the website of your modem/router manufacturer and see if you can get the lates firmware/drivers for them.




whats this annexureB??
how can one check if his router supports this?
my router D-link GLB 502T gives the following modulations

```
NO_MODE
	ADSL_G.dmt
	ADSL_G.lite
	ADSL_G.dmt.bis
	ADSL_G.dmt.bis_DELT
	ADSL_2plus
	ADSL_2plus_DELT
	ADSL_re-adsl
	ADSL_re-adsl_DELT
	ADSL_ANSI_T1.413
	MULTI_MODE
	ADSL_G.dmt.bis_AnxI
	ADSL_G.dmt.bis_AnxJ
	ADSL_G.dmt.bis_AnxM
	ADSL_2plus_AnxI
	ADSL_2plus_AnxJ
	ADSL_2plus_AnxM
	G.shdsl
	IDSL
	HDSL
	SDSL
	VDSL
```


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> I do not think that between 19 Nov 2007 and 27 Nov 2007 when I was without any BB connection, my internal wiring has deteriorated to such an extent to bring the noise margin down to 6 db from 22 db.



Well, one thing that needs to be understood here is that it's not the same. Although your question is valid, if you look at it technically, it's not. I'll tell you why. Because, althought it's the same line, you used to have a higher SNR on the line when it worked fine and now, when a lower SNR has been introduced on your line, it doens't seem to be able to coupe up.

SNR is not something that changes only due to wiring, a set SNR is set at the Exchange and if your line is not able to transmit such low SNR values is when the connection will start dropping out. 
Here is the trick of High speed lines, they can only increase the speed by decreasing the SNR but the trick is to find the best SNR to Speed ratio for the line which is normally done during the stabilization period. If the SNR is too high, you see a lower synch value and vice versa.

And from looking at the line attenuation of 51db, looks like your line is just inside the 3Km mark. Because 60db is the max that can assure you a stable connection. However, all the BSNL guys need to do is increase you SNR to a min of 8-12 which I assume should be ideal for your line, you should have a synch speed of approximately 4Mbps which should be your line's ideal values.

However, I must remind you that dropping PPoE can also be a completely unrelated issue. But you can't prove it to be some other problem unless you first sort out the SNR issue on the line which I believe should sort the dropping PPoE as well from my experience dealing with these kind of issue.



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> whats this annexureB??
> how can one check if his router supports this?
> my router D-link GLB 502T gives the following modulations



AnnexureB is not a modulation type. It's just a driver/firmware version. You won't be able to check that directly on your modem/router. But like I said before, many things which we don't need to break our head over are there and this is one of them, all you need to do is get the latest drivers/firmware and it will have all the support for the hight speed 8Mbps lines.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> .
> 
> AnnexureB is not a modulation type. It's just a driver/firmware version. You won't be able to check that directly on your modem/router. But like I said before, many things which we don't need to break our head over are there and this is one of them, all you need to do is get the latest drivers/firmware and it will have all the support for the hight speed 8Mbps lines.



well there must be any way to find out?
maybe if one can telnet the router then 

```
gaurish@gaurish-desktop:~$ telnet 192.168.1.1
Trying 192.168.1.1...
Connected to 192.168.1.1.
Escape character is '^]'.

BusyBox on localhost login: root
Password: 


BusyBox v0.61.pre (2006.06.30-13:40+0000) Built-in shell (ash)
Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.

# help

Built-in commands:
-------------------
        . : bg break builtin cd chdir continue eval exec exit export
        false fc fg hash help jobs kill local pwd read readonly return
        set setvar shift times trap true type ulimit umask unset wait
# ls -l
drwxr-xr-x    1 4933     1262          224 Jun 30  2006 bin
drwxr-xr-x    1 0        0               0 Jan  1  1970 dev
drwxr-xr-x    1 4933     1262          347 Sep 13  2006 etc
drwxr-xr-x    1 4933     1262          542 Jun 30  2006 lib
dr-xr-xr-x   28 0        0               0 Sep  8 12:00 proc
drwxr-xr-x    1 4933     1262          139 Jun 30  2006 sbin
drwxr-xr-x    1 4933     1262           52 Jun 30  2006 usr
drwxr-xr-x    1 4933     1262            0 Sep  8 12:00 var
-rw-r--r--    1 0        0           71680 Oct 30  2006 var.tar
```



> BusyBox v0.61.pre (2006.06.30-13:40+0000) multi-call binary
> 
> Usage: busybox [function] [arguments]...
> or: [function] [arguments]...
> ...


----------



## praka123 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

whaow 8) i am getting a new CPE(router-modem) tomorrow from bsnl  I just complained am lacking usb option in MT 880(which is very stable!) am getting the modem for the new dataone connections which they are gonna give in bulk.

*News  for Malayalees(Kerala)*
Hey,every exchange in Ernakulam district(perhaps all kerala) is gonna get broadband by Jan1 2008 told by Exchange JTO,though i cant believe it!well the JTO told that they are installing equipments in all remote exchanges near muvattupuzha.  hehe! and they dont confirm this 8mbps speed from 1st of2008  now EV-DO is gonna be there in Muvattupuzha(thanks to...me for letting exchange authorities knowing this  )


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> well there must be any way to find out?
> maybe if one can telnet the router then



I understand what you are trying to say, but like I mentioned, it's more or less to do with a driver version. We use it only for technical reference incase of driver updates. One place you might be able to find it is in the driver release notes or driver documentation and not the router. Because AnnexureB is to do with the driver itself, if you look up on the router, it will just give you the driver/firmware version, but if you need to find out if that driver/firware supports AnnexureB(Which happens to be just one out of many term used) you will need to check the driver release documentation and not the router/modem. Hope you understand what I'm saying. But I would really say, no need to break your head over this, just make sure you have the latest drivers/firmware.d



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> *News  for Malayalees(Kerala)*
> Hey,every exchange in Ernakulam district(perhaps all kerala) is gonna get broadband by Jan1 2008 told by Exchange JTO,though i cant believe it!well the JTO told that they are installing equipments in all remote exchanges near muvattupuzha.  hehe! and they dont confirm this 8mbps speed from 1st of2008  now EV-DO is gonna be there in Muvattupuzha(thanks to...me for letting exchange authorities knowing this  )



Yeah, I guess this is part of the initiative to make Broadband Available in every school in kerala. BSNL rocks in extending technology to every corner at affordable prices.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^now airtel or tata bb,reliance will come with such an option?NEVER.that is why BSNL FTW!all others are restricting themselves to kochi city!damn diditos!

and BTW,from last monday onwards new set of dataone connections are given in major exchanges,they use another page to check their usage(forgot) etc new modems etc(btw,am getting one )


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> @appu - yes same prob here. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif




its work try another ip's 

*10.240.240.195/
*10.240.43.216/
*10.240.89.199/


----------



## appu (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

yup the problem was that my firewall was blocking it so i could not access it now its working
thnks


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> its work try another ip's
> 
> *10.240.240.195/
> *10.240.43.216/
> *10.240.89.199/



thanks


----------



## thepirateboy (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey do you guys know how to config siemens c2110 modem for BSNA dataone connection...i by mistake reseted it to default factory settings...


----------



## appu (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hey guys now i have another problem
from past few day my net has been sloggish and disconnects too often
is this problem faced by everyone......i live in Blore ...jayanagar
coz after seen earlier post i thought that maybe bsnl is also testing 8mb here too


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^ yes maybe 8 mbps duur nahi..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^@ appu I have been having problems with BSNL BB (Bangalore ) since 27 Nov 2007 but for the past few days it has become acute with low speeds ( as low as 30 Kbps or even lower -- God knows) and frequent lost connectivity.

Today a linesman had tested my line and found nothing wrong that could warrant the abysmally low noise margins.

I have shot a warning email to the broadband guys (with copies to PGM, AGM(Public relations)), stating that if the problem is not rectified immediately,I shall haul BSNL before the Consumer forum, after giving them due notice of the same.

BTW can you post the line statistics such as ADSL sync speeds, line attenuation,SNR figures from your modem?

I am regularly monitoring the speeds 
and emailing the BB guys.There has been absolutely no response from them.The last one I sent is this.
URL: *myspeed.visualware.com/speedtest/speedtestjs.html
When: Fri Dec 14 17:12:57 IST 2007
Download: 38,296 bps
Upload: 114,600 bps
QOS: 68%
RTT: 862 ms
MaxPause: 1712 ms
Test #: 2988959

^@ appu I have been having problems with BSNL BB (Bangalore ) since 27 Nov 2007 but for the past few days it had become acute with low speeds ( as low as 90 Kbps) and frequent lost connectivity.

Today a linesman had tested my line and found nothing wrong that could warrant the abysmally low noise margins.

I have shot a warning email to the broadband guys (with copies to PGM, AGM(Public relations)), stating that  if the problem is not rectified immediately,I shall haul them up before the Consumer forum, after giving them due notice of the same.

BTW can you post the line statistics such as ADSL sync speeds, line attenuation,SNR figures  from your modem?

I am regularly monitoring the speeds  
and emailing the BB guys.The last one I sent is this.
URL:      *myspeed.visualware.com/speedtest/speedtestjs.html
When:     Fri Dec 14 17:12:57 IST 2007
Download: 38,296 bps
Upload:   114,600 bps
QOS:      68%
RTT:      862 ms
MaxPause: 1712 ms
Test #:   2988959


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^That double post pretty much shows that your having problems.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

 I don't know how it happened . I edited and saved it only to find it posted again


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*myspeed.visualware.com/speedtest/speedtestjs.html

myspeed test -  
download - 34 kbps
upload -25 kbps
BSNL dataone 2 mbps 
plan - home1000 

Main Rou *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20.gif Ya Hasu *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif, Karu Main Kya Karu… ...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
bhai tu toh fooot fooot ke ro.
34kbps on 2mbps line?????


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ haan bhai
abhi bsnl kuch lafde kar raha hai..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> *myspeed.visualware.com/speedtest/speedtestjs.html
> 
> myspeed test -
> download - 34 kbps
> ...


test again
maybe on other site like speedtest.net


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

speedtest.net

server : mumbai
DL - 1660 kb/s
UL - 345 kb/s


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Yep, even when my net crawls and stutters at an abysmal 30Kbps, the BSNL Broadband tester on their webpage (from the Local server) zooms and proclaims a download speed of 2750Kbps. Fantastic. But it is practically of no use to me when my browser stops dead waiting to open thinkdigit.com for eternity.(happened just a while ago) And I got a very amusing speed in my Speed tester 1.8Kbps!!!!!!!!! before my browser said goodbye for the next five minutes


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> speedtest.net
> 
> server : mumbai
> DL - 1660 kb/s
> UL - 345 kb/s







now its ok


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

The downstream noise margin @ 0217 hrs today was *12 db* and these are the speedtest results
URL: *myspeed.visualware.com/speedtest/speedtestjs.html
When: Sat Dec 15 02:17:16 IST 2007
Download: 1,119,144 bps
Upload: 426,576 bps
QOS: 88%
RTT: 355 ms
MaxPause: 274 ms
Test #: 2989042 
The server from which this speed test is carried out is situated @Dulles, Virginia, USA.
It is prudent to stick to one speed test site so as to keep the route traced the same for a comparative analysis of the speed at different times.

And since most of the servers which we log on to are situated in USA it makes sense to choose any one server there. 
I have now downloaded and installed Visual Route 2008 (free to try for 15 days) from 
*download.visualware.com/networkmonitoring/index.html
to check out where exactly the bottleneck occurs when the speeds are low.Hope to fix the culprit in the next one or two days insha Allah
Here is a sample trace
View attachment 1345


----------



## arnab2kool (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here*

Hello all,

Its strange, really strange. Another victim of BSNL Broadband (well usually get 4-5 kbps at nights, but still BROADBAND). I am in Siliguri, West Bengal. The speed really crawls, takes ages just to open the Digit Forum! What about you guys? Is there any solution for this? Really man, I am frustrated. Is there any way out? I am really in a mood to kick their balls HARD. 

Thank you.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^ are tum digit forum ki baat kar rahe ho.. yaha to kabhi kabhi google site bhi nahi chalti....itni low speed milti hai auar DC bhi ho jata hai...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif pareshan kar diya hai BSNL ne *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/s10.gif


----------



## Indranil92001 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here*



			
				arnab2kool said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> Its strange, really strange. Another victim of BSNL Broadband (well usually get 4-5 kbps at nights, but still BROADBAND). I am in Siliguri, West Bengal. The speed really crawls, takes ages just to open the Digit Forum! What about you guys? Is there any solution for this? Really man, I am frustrated. Is there any way out? I am really in a mood to kick their balls HARD.
> 
> Thank you.


 
Last few days I face same problem in night unlimited, But now I get good speed at night unlimeted. I am in Kolkata, West Bengal


----------



## appu (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> ^^^ are tum digit forum ki baat kar rahe ho.. yaha to kabhi kabhi google site bhi nahi chalti....itni low speed milti hai auar DC bhi ho jata hai...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif pareshan kar diya hai BSNL ne *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/s10.gif



same here too dude maybe like last time they may be testing 8mb now as they were doing a year ago when they tested 2mb


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hey guys my old Huwei SmartAX MT880 modem broke down so I bought a new one from BSNL this one is UT Starcom UT300RTU but, I'm having a problem with this modem that when I start the modem and on the pc and then try to connect It won't let me in the first place! I keep getting a message saying 'Connecting to WAN miniport PPPOE' untill I restart my pc. I'm using ethernet yet since my old one only had ethernet support and I'm even kinda used to It. My ethernet is Atheros. Any suggestion to shoot this trouble? I haven't tried USB yet since this one has the option.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Check the modem settings page and see it the wan settings are configured properly.


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Need the link to download latest *firmware* for *UTSTARCOM WA3002-g1* Wireless ADSL Router. Does anyone face Page cannot be displayed issues with this modem/router in Windows XP?


----------



## arnab2kool (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here*



			
				Indranil92001 said:
			
		

> Last few days I face same problem in night unlimited, But now I get good speed at night unlimeted. I am in Kolkata, West Bengal



Thats nice. But How I can get the same? Is there any way?

Also how to access the modem settings? Is there any way, if I modify modem settings I can get high speeds?

Thank you.


----------



## Mrinal Mohit (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

guys, since morning, i'm not able to access sites like Google, Indian Rail etc. Please help. They are not blocked on my PC. I can access this Forum, Live Search, WikiP etc..


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Mrinal Mohit said:
			
		

> guys, since morning, i'm not able to access sites like Google, Indian Rail etc. Please help. They are not blocked on my PC. I can access this Forum, Live Search, WikiP etc..


 
At times even my *UTSTARCOM WA3002-g1* Wireless ADSL modem cum Router from BSNL blocks connections to bank and other secured sites in XP...but everything works fine with Vista...I really need to upgrade the firmware of my router but not able to find any site to download the firware.


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Mrinal Mohit said:
			
		

> guys, since morning, i'm not able to access sites like Google, Indian Rail etc. Please help. They are not blocked on my PC. I can access this Forum, Live Search, WikiP etc..



I was also not able to access but I can access now.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

today from 9.30 AM onwards am troubled with slow speed in most sites.few sites though loads fast.I donno whether it is opendns or dataone.mostly dataone is the culprit.


----------



## janitha (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have been experiencing dial up like speeds every now and then, for nearly a fortnight. Other times it is normal.


----------



## din (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am having a terrible time. Dataone down most of the time. When it is up, the speed is excellent. Not sure whom to contact. any ideas from where I will get some help ?

Symptoms - sometimes the link LED blinks sometimes it becomes stable. In both cases, no internet.

Place - Alappuzha, Kerala. Scheme Unlimited 256. Modem - Black one - Siemens.

Tried many things suggested by the members, like giving direct connection etc, but no use. The line from exchange to home is gully underground cable, phone works all the time.


----------



## janitha (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

So it seems there is some problem, at least in Kerala!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@din: your line is highly unstable.I too faced similar problems with 2mbps when it used to work @ 2mbps for 4-5 hours per day flawlessly but downtime after it.

Whats your connection speeds?if its 2mbps then try getting your line changed or consider degrading back to 256kbps.BTW distance from exchange and snr ratio?


----------



## din (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

No, I was having problem from beginning itself. I got connection on 15th last month (Nov). Almost one month now, and I could access net through Dataone only 15 days or so. Some days full down, some days down for 3-4 hrs 

Tried toll free number. They are telling thats for Bangalore only. Called SDE, he said line is ok, called the tech guy whos doing these things for BSNL, not much help.

Not sure whom to contact or what to check, helpless again 

@Devil

I am on Home 256 unlimited scheme (UL 900 Plus ?)

 	 Remote Line Attn  	   	43.0 dB  	 
  	Remote SNRMargin 	  	12 dB

Thats is what you meant ?

Also, please explain what you meant yb line unstable. Also, I am getting very good speeds when it is up. So it is like, when internet is there, good speeds, when its down, nothing at all. I mean no speed issues when it is up.

Speed, I am getting very close to 256 itself.

Also, what can be done if SNR is very low ? Any solutions from our end or BSNL will solve it ?

Oh, I forgot, I am about 5.5 KM from Exchange, is that the issue ? But I know two guys who are like 6 or 7 KM form exchange, they are getting BB without any break o problems..


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

You have been tricked by BSNL for so many days.I suggest you send them a letter and action will be immediately taken.
Warn them that you want refunds for the downtime.They are not god send that they have a reason to not give refunds.
In the letter mention technical details.
Send the copy of the letter to DE and one to SDO.


----------



## din (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Last post was made using TATA indicom CDMA. Now, back in Dataone ! Not sure how long. Goes down unexpectedly


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				din said:
			
		

> @Devil
> 
> I am on Home 256 unlimited scheme (UL 900 Plus ?)
> 
> ...


snr ratio is too low.I have a snr ratio of 40+ on my 256kbps connection.



> Also, please explain what you meant yb line unstable. Also, I am getting very good speeds when it is up. So it is like, when internet is there, good speeds, when its down, nothing at all. I mean no speed issues when it is up.


Told you buddy I used to face the same problems with 2mbps--when net was there I used to get 2mbps speeds no problem but only for 4-5 hours each day otherwise dissconnections.So no speeds issues at all.





> Also, what can be done if SNR is very low ? Any solutions from our end or BSNL will solve it ?


yep,the the copper at lines joints gets oxidised(greenish susbtance) after sometime,so call them and ask them  to change your line.It should help.bribing some 50-100 rupees to the local lineman will get things done faster.



> Oh, I forgot, I am about 5.5 KM from Exchange, is that the issue ? But I know two guys who are like 6 or 7 KM form exchange, they are getting BB without any break o problems..


Yea at 5km you should get 256kbps without any problems.


----------



## din (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Told you buddy I used to face the same problems with 2mbps--when net was there I used to get 2mbps speeds no problem but only for 4-5 hours each day otherwise dissconnections.So no speeds issues at all.



How did you get it solved ? Are you getting net full time now ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^yep,I complained too much and they degraded by speeds to 288kbps(288 sounds weird),now my connection is super stable(no DC even for a single second).I am happier now atleast there are no DC.


----------



## din (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@The_Devil_Himself

Hmm, lil confused. You were on 2 Mbps and when u changed to 256 / 288, it became stable and ok. I am on 256, so theres no option for me to downgrade 

Also, how to get the usage history ? I tried the data.bsnl.in link, but it shows the websphere page and nothing in that !

Edit - Oops, seems I checked wrong link, lemme chk again ...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^yea thats why asked your speeds.If you were on 2mbps then degrading back to 256kbps would have helped,but now.....

anyways a sure shot way is to get the line changed,and consider spending some bucks on some good quality wiring from the the pole to your router.Ask Harvik780 about it,he did something like this iirc.

lol can't help with bsnl link cos I use MTNL.it sux though but i got no other option.


----------



## din (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Oh ok, but the line is fully underground cable from exchange to home. Will they change the cable ? Ok, will ask them anyway.

Also, usage check link is

*p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/ ?

Not working for me


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^underground right to your home?thats strange.

Well mine is like underground from exchange to nearby that box kind of thing then the poles and then finally to houses.So its like 2-3 poles between me and the underground wires.

will they change the cable?well why not I say if something is wrong with it.And told you handing over 50-100 bucks to local lineman should help a lot.I know this aint right but It saves all the hassles.

that link doesn't work here also,maybe cos I use MTNL.



lol your dual posting clearly shows your connection is in bad shape.


----------



## din (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Yes, from exchange to home, no overhead lines. Fully underground cable form exchange till home. There were some old connections (not mine, neighbor etc), and recently they changed those also to UG cable.

@Harvik780

I see you are online  Any suggestions / comments on my issue ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

looks like my overhead line is better then your UG line.lol.

well i dont know what you can do now.maybe you should still try to get your line changed.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

After I sent a warning email that I will haul BSNL to the consumer forum, an SDE from the BB section called me and after ascertaining the problem ( which in any case was intimated to them by email a number of times ) said that looks like I have been connected to a "dead pair" of lines and he will inform the exchange to do the needful.I also received an email that the exchange has been sounded. Today being Sunday nothing has happened.

@din your problem more or less looks to be a similar problem a dead pair of lines.

In my case as already posted , the BSNL linesman the day before yesterday had checked my line and had reported that nothing is wrong.

I do not know who is wrong and who is right.Irrespective, if the problem is not resolved by BSNL in the next two days I am determined to shoot a notice to PGM BSNL asking him to show cause before I file a complaint before the consumer forum.

Now going technical here is the screenshot of the route to thinkdigit.com server in USA.

View attachment 1352

The international gateway being used is that of Bharti Televentures in New Delhi.

Inbetween the second NIB node 59.96.192.1 my immediate gateway IP address, and the fourth NIB node 218.248.255,there is an unknown node , contributing 100% packet loss while the fourth node itself contributes 80% packet loss. None of the other nodes show any packet loss. 

What is the significance of this? Anyone? 

@cyrus the virus r u watching?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> Inbetween the second NIB node 59.96.192.1 my immediate gateway IP address, and the fourth NIB node 218.248.255,there is an unknown node , contributing 100% packet loss while the fourth node itself contributes 80% packet loss. None of the other nodes show any packet loss.
> 
> What is the significance of this? Anyone?
> 
> @cyrus the virus r u watching?


Yes, I'm here looking at all the issues going on. However, the tracert result you have doesn't make sense.. do you know why? How can you have another 80% loss after you have a 100% loss? If there is a 100% loss, the packets will not proceed any further. What I would advise you to do is do a direct tracert from the command prompt that is:

tracert 198.65.131.97

paste those results here. I'll be able to interpret them better.

Also do this and paste the results as well

ping www.google.com -n 50
ping 198.65.131.97 -n 50


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Thanks @cyrus. Since I am retiring now, I shall do what you have mentioned later and try to post perhaps tom.

Coming to the packet loss , they are actually not the data packets from the site  that are lost. In that case I will not perhaps be able to access the site as you have rightly said.

What I understand from  the Visual route manual is that their server pings all the nodes and reports the packet loss.It also says that some servers could have been firewalled not to accept such pings.I am not a networking expert, but if this data is not in someway significant, why at all should this data be presented?
And why that unknown node?(Visual route cannot find the ip address of the node)


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

din
I also had instability issues with BSNL broadband.What i did was followed what choto said.Write a letter to the DE and SDO explaining your problem and slight technical details and also urge them to give you a refund for not correcting the problem within 3 days as specified by TRAI.
U can also go to ur local exchange and confirm from the people at the exchange via there systems whether or not ur line is faulty.They will ask ur telephone number for checking the line.
For a 256Kbps connection 27-30Db SNR is acceptable.For a 2Mbps connection anything above 12Db is acceptable.
Also confirm if your modulation is set to ADSL/ADSL2/ADSL2+ or ect.
Different modulations have different guidelines of SNR margin.
Whenever ur given a new connection the line has to first stabilize in 10-15 days.This time you might not get ur user name and pass but the exchange might conduct tests to see if ur line has any stability issues.
U can also check to see if forcing alternate modulation from ur modems settings page helps getting ur SNR higher.
For me G.DMT was unstable so i forced my modulation to T1.413


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ @ Cyrus here is the screenshot of tracert 198.65.131.97.In my first attempt nodes 3 and 4 did not get the IP address and said request timed out.
View attachment 1353


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Check the modem settings page and see it the wan settings are configured properly.


 
And what exactly should be the WAN setting? I've tried my leval but still no progress.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

its my results( i am posting it as a sample as i don't have any problem with BSNL yet)
0 donwtime in past 3months
YAY!

```
gaurish@gaurish-desktop:~$ traceroute 198.65.131.97
traceroute to 198.65.131.97 (198.65.131.97), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  0.770 ms  0.990 ms  1.599 ms
 2  59.95.160.1 (59.95.160.1)  36.608 ms  38.403 ms *
 3  * * *
 4  * * *
 5  203.101.65.233 (203.101.65.233)  109.913 ms * *
 6  * 125.21.167.74 (125.21.167.74)  90.846 ms  88.473 ms
 7  217.6.50.109 (217.6.50.109)  336.827 ms  338.898 ms  340.763 ms
 8  p4-1-3-2.r23.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.8.145)  363.803 ms p4-1-3-0.r23.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.8.5)  365.051 ms *
 9  * * *
10  * * *
11  * * as-0.r21.asbnva01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.9)  347.480 ms
12  xe-1-2.r03.stngva01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.19)  348.939 ms  350.735 ms  353.815 ms
13  mg-2.c20.stngva01.us.da.verio.net (129.250.26.204)  361.329 ms  364.227 ms *
14  * * *
15  logistics20.com (198.65.131.97)  348.738 ms * *
```


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Brave_Hunt said:
			
		

> And what exactly should be the WAN setting? I've tried my leval but still no progress.


Should look like this-
*img115.imageshack.us/img115/9977/wanvv9.th.jpg


----------



## Abhishek_sharma360 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hey i just got my broadband connection[startup plan]  but my one is in bsnl.in domain rather than in dataone.in is there any difference.....plus when i check usage it doesnt show me which plan m using but only time and ruppees i spent.

And is there any method to change plan electronically??


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> ^^ @ Cyrus here is the screenshot of tracert 198.65.131.97.In my first attempt nodes 3 and 4 did not get the IP address and said request timed out.



lol... @ponmayilal, you seem to like to convert pretty much everything to PDF.. lol.. anyways.. post the ping results too plz.. coz like you said.. some servers will not show up as pinging and trace routing commands are disabled on them due to security reasons.

Just copy the result you get and paste is as a code here like @gary has done.
do this:

ping 198.65.131.97 -n 100
ping www.google.com -n 100

Just paste the last couple of lines including the one that say how many packets send, recieved and lost.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Just copy the result you get and paste is as a code here like @gary has done.
> do this:
> boooooo.............I donno how to,  unless someone gives a tut on it


----------



## din (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Ponmayilal - if you are in Windows

Start -> Run -> Command -> ping www.google.com -n 100 -> press enter - > check result

If you are on Linux, open a terminal window, and do the same.

I guess that is what Cyrus meant.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

ya, I know that  . But how to cut and paste that  as a code in the post? mebbe I will now get nOOb of the week or month or year


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am having frequent DC problems. Cant play online games due to this. It DCes like every 10 mins 

What to do? System COnfig is my Sig. I am using Rs. 250 Plan with BSNL Modem.
Chinchwad Pune


----------



## praka123 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@din:just check from which core server are you connected.try below command from Linux

```
pppoe-discovery
```
also my traceroute:

```
prakash@localhost:~$ traceroute 198.65.131.97
traceroute to 198.65.131.97 (198.65.131.97), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  59.93.0.1 (59.93.0.1)  14.228 ms  21.536 ms  29.641 ms
 2  218.248.255.58 (218.248.255.58)  81.601 ms  89.712 ms  97.805 ms
 3  218.248.255.58 (218.248.255.58)  105.404 ms  113.521 ms  121.387 ms
 4  125.17.0.157 (125.17.0.157)  377.563 ms  385.405 ms  393.269 ms
 5  125.21.167.74 (125.21.167.74)  396.692 ms  404.787 ms  412.416 ms
 6  217.6.50.109 (217.6.50.109)  458.942 ms  342.785 ms  339.936 ms
 7  p4-1-3-2.r23.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.8.145)  343.057 ms  350.689 ms p4-1-3-0.r23.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.8.5)  363.714 ms
 8  p64-1-0-0.r20.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.254)  360.267 ms  367.635 ms  375.739 ms
 9  ae-0.r21.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.26)  378.910 ms  386.787 ms  394.889 ms
10  as-0.r21.asbnva01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.9)  415.067 ms  422.930 ms  430.539 ms
11  xe-1-2.r03.stngva01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.2.19)  433.472 ms  441.577 ms  449.396 ms
12  mg-2.c20.stngva01.us.da.verio.net (129.250.26.204)  336.847 ms  336.080 ms  335.837 ms
13  161.58.156.189 (161.58.156.189)  338.752 ms  346.851 ms  354.222 ms
14  logistics20.com (198.65.131.97)  367.510 ms  375.834 ms  383.707 ms
```


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> ya, I know that  . But how to cut and paste that  as a code in the post? mebbe I will now get nOOb of the week or month or year



After pinging, right click on the command window and select *Select All*. The whole command window will be highlighted. Now press *Enter* so that the whole highlighted thingy is copied. Open up a text document and paste it. Thats it.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ I am doing all that. I mark and select only the required data, copy it to the clipboard and paste it to a Word document . all fine. Now the final step How to I put it in this post as a code just like Gary and Praka have done. Right now I am pasting it direct from the clipboard here

Pinging 198.165.131.97 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 198.165.131.97:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),


----------



## din (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Thats teh code tag I think

[ code ] place your text here [ /code ] (remove the space between ] ) will make it 


```
place your text here
```


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Thanks @din for giving me the vital clue. I introduced the code from the toolbar taking your clue.

@Cyrus here is the data the way you wanted 


```
Tracing route to logistics20.com [198.65.131.97] over a maximum of 30 hops:
 
  1     2 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.1
  2    36 ms    37 ms    35 ms  59.92.160.1
  3    36 ms     *        *     218.248.255.74
  4     *        *       35 ms  218.248.255.74
  5   333 ms   328 ms   329 ms  125.16.156.17
  6   328 ms   324 ms   327 ms  125.21.167.74
  7   321 ms   317 ms   317 ms  217.6.50.109
  8   322 ms   323 ms   321 ms  p4-1-3-2.r23.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.8.145]
  9   325 ms   320 ms   323 ms  p64-1-0-0.r20.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.3.254]
 10   316 ms   323 ms   315 ms  ae-0.r21.nycmny01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.2.26]
 11   312 ms   311 ms   314 ms  as-0.r21.asbnva01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.2.9]
 12   314 ms   312 ms   318 ms  xe-1-2.r03.stngva01.us.bb.gin.ntt.net [129.250.2.19]
 13   311 ms   323 ms   312 ms  mg-2.c20.stngva01.us.da.verio.net [129.250.26.204]
 14   314 ms   312 ms   313 ms  161.58.156.189
 15   315 ms   313 ms   317 ms  logistics20.com [198.65.131.97]
 
Trace complete.
```
 

```
ping 198.65.131.97 -n 100
Pinging 198.65.131.97 with 32 bytes of data:
Ping statistics for 198.65.131.97:
    Packets: Sent = 100, Received = 100, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 311ms, Maximum = 356ms, Average = 314ms
```
 

```
ping www.google.com -n 100
Pinging www.l.google.com [64.233.189.104] with 32 bytes of data:
Ping statistics for 64.233.189.104:
    Packets: Sent = 100, Received = 100, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 285ms, Maximum = 296ms, Average = 287ms
```
 
As you can see the NIB nodes 3 and 4 have the same IP address 218.248.255.74 but something seems to be amiss.

In Gary's case also something seems to be amiss at nodes 3 and 4.

In Praka's case everything seems to be Ok. (node 2 and 3 in his case)


----------



## pinakir (Dec 17, 2007)

*How long does it take to get a BSNL dataone connection?*

I am planning to take bsnl dataone internet connection at 'Ranchi'. Can some one of you experienced guys educate me how long(in months) does it take to get one after you apply? Does online application for the same works?

also someone from Ranchi can suggest if there are other good reliable broadband service provider for home use.

thanks


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@ponmayilal, could you please PM me.. I'll run test on your IP address to diagnose it further.


----------



## din (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

OK, Regarding my issue, called DGM today. He said he will sure check it. Within 15 mins, the DE and two field staff came n a maruti van ! They checked everything connected to cable. They brought new modem, new splitter, new cables to connect phone etc. Tried everything new, but no luck. Then they called line man and asked him to check under ground cable. The cable guys came in the afternoon and changed connection from an old cable to new (both underground) and conencted and went back. Net was not up, but the DET called and told me they will come again tomorrow to my house and will check teh issue in detail. Just now I saw modem data link on again. 

Not sure whether the issue is solved or not. I will keep checking and will see how it goes. Anyway the link seems more stable now. Atleast not blinking for the time being. Anyway, I am impressed this time ! I mean they acted very fast. Hope my connection also come back in good condition !!

Meantime, checked the ussage link etc, that also worked.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Good. Please do keep us posted. Also please post the current line statistics like ADSL sync speed, noise margin attenuation etc and also mention the the previous values if you had noted.


----------



## din (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Updates ...

I am downloading Knoppix to test the speed and stability, the speed is good (again I am not sure this is temp or permanent !!). 

Also DGM just called and asked me how it etc !! Very nice person indeed. Told him I will keep checking it till tomorrow morning and will get back to him.

New values - hmm it seems very close to old, so the problem is solved only temp ? Will have to wait and see 

Local SNRMargin  	   	7.5 dB  	 
Local Line Attn 	  	60.5 dB

Remote Line Attn  	   	42.0 dB  	 
Remote SNRMargin 	  	6.5 dB


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

What is this local and remote? Most modems mention downstream and upstream.


----------



## arnab2kool (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi everybody,

Well I called my local exchange and told them to check the line, and they said that its working fine. Then at night from 2 am to 7 am I was using the internet. Well it was not so much fast, but was working not bad. Then I ran a test at 7 or 7. 15 am and got this report.

Download: 84 (Kbps)
Upload: 101 (Kbps)
In kilobytes per second: 10.2 down 12.3 up
Boost: 1607
Latency: 310 ms
Tested by server: 3 flash
User: anonymous
User's DNS: bsnl.in

So what to do? Shud I complain the guys in Dataone? Cause from 2 am to 6.45 or 7 am I was not getting this speed. What do you say guys?

Thank you.


----------



## javedahmed80 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hello drgrudge this is my first post.i have just got a bsnl unlimited broadband connection and i want to share it.i have two computers,the adsl modem,one qhmpl 10mbps ethernet hub,cat 5 cables,each computer has win xp sp2 installed,both computers have ethernet port but one computers port is occupied by the wire from the modem.is there any way that one computer can be switched off but the other can still access the net.plz help me in establishing this network


----------



## din (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Check - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54225

Thats an excellent tutorial by *Choto Cheeta*, with pics. Your requirement is well explained in that.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys I need help..

My BSNL Connection speed is fine but it suddennly disconnects every 10-15 mins. Also lags randomly in online games..

What can be the problem


----------



## din (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

My problem gone more strange !!

They changed verything, changed the cable too. And it was up last night. But went down later. Today morning up again, the Engineer came, it was all ok, then in the afternoon, it went down 

Now the same thing. I mean line LED blinks sometimes, some times it becomes stable - both time, internet down 

No idea whats the problem.

Another thing is, there is an online UPS in the room, any chance of electrical interference ? But I kept modem on the other corener of room last week and it was same.

Utter confusion


----------



## jvijay86 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				arnab2kool said:
			
		

> Hi everybody,
> 
> Well I called my local exchange and told them to check the line, and they said that its working fine. Then at night from 2 am to 7 am I was using the internet. Well it was not so much fast, but was working not bad. Then I ran a test at 7 or 7. 15 am and got this report.
> 
> ...




guess this is prob with number of connections in your exchange...i was shifted to this newly formed exchange a couple of years back, not many connections here so speed's always uniform but for my friend it takes 4 to 5 hours for a 300 mb d/l ...so it depends primarily on the exchange , letsc if they do a upgrade in yours...


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				din said:
			
		

> My problem gone more strange !!
> 
> They changed verything, changed the cable too. And it was up last night. But went down later. Today morning up again, the Engineer came, it was all ok, then in the afternoon, it went down
> 
> ...



@din, if you haven't tried with a different modem, then that's the first thing to do.

Also make sure the phone line goes directly to your modem without going through any filters/splitter/phone.

If the problem still persists.. then it's certainly a problem with the equipment at the exchange, but ask around a few people in your area to see if the problem is widespread, becoz if it's an exchange equipment issue, you won't be the only one having the problem.


----------



## din (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Cyrus_the_virus

Thank you for the suggestion, however I wil list the things I done so far, so you will also think this is strange 

1. Tried a different modem

2. Tried a different splitter

3. Tried changing all cables that goes to phone, modem etc 

4. It was internal wiring, so I tried giving it direct from the underground cable.

5. Cable guys changed my connection from an old UG cable to new

6. The officials tried with a different telephone number

7. I changed position of modem etc thinking there may be some electrical interference

8. Was using a wireless router, removed that and tried to connect directly.

9. Tried on 3 different PCs and one laptop

10. Tried with different network cables (RJ 45)

And in all cases, it is the same. The line LED blinks sometimes, sometimes it is stable, and no internet in both cases. Another thing I noticed is, when there is internet it is very fast, second thing, most days internet is down after 1.00 PM (Broadband goes for lunch but then decide to take a nap ? lol )

Not sure what to do. One thing is in my case, the BSNL officials are very helpful, they are trying their level best and checking everything they can. They are also confused.

And as per the officials, only one person is having this much trouble in that exchange and thats me 

Another thing which I am going to do tomorrow (as suggested by DGM). When broadband is down, I will take my modem and laptop to the exchange. Will test it from there directly. Atleast I will know where the problem is, I mean in line or in exchange or somewhere beyond exchange !!!

Will keep you posted ...


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				din said:
			
		

> Updates ...
> 
> Local SNRMargin 7.5 dB
> Local Line Attn 60.5 dB
> ...


 
@cyrus, which one of the above is the downstream?

@din you haven't still mentioned the ADSL downstream and upstream speeds. I presume that most modems do give this info.

In my case before 21 Nov the ADSL down/up link speeds were2048/526Kpbs.downstream noise margin 22db.

After reconnection on 27 Nov 2007, perhaps to a different DSLAM, the down/up link speeds are shown as 5000/500Kpbs.(The downstream varies from 4300 to 6300 whereas in the earlier connection it was rock-steady @2048.Downstream noise margin has come to be 6db. What is more it keeps varying from 0db to 12db.The JTO swears that the line has not been changed.

So I do presume that these DSLAMS slated for 8MB do bring down the downstream noise margin to the level of 6db. If you let me know your current ADSL link downstream and upstream speeds that will confirm my presumption since you state that even with a newer cable connection the noise margin remains the same as the old cable.

In my case the speed is totally inconsistent varying from almost 1.3 Mbps to nil.None of the web pages will load or will take abnormally longtime.From the service record i find the connection has not dropped.Modem records also show I remain connected even if no webpages load.
The other thing I have noticed was the connection remains good till about 1100 or 12 Noon and then goes for a toss.Again after 1800 hrs, it more or less remains good. 

On the whole it is totally confusing. 

I have now given up complaining and have shot an email to the BB guys with copies to the PGM, and DGM public relations that a notice under section 12a of the Consumer Protection Act 1986 is on the way charging BSNL of deficiency in service and negligence.

Here is the screen shot of 1.89 MB being downloaded in 30 minutes. ( this is actually the speedtest.bin file of the testing website)
View attachment 1359


----------



## din (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Ponmayilal

I am sorry, but not sure why my modem config shows remote  snr and local snr instaed of up and down. May be they are same ?

In my opnion, before giving complainints, contact the top officials, they should be able to help. In most cases going to the offices and meeting them directly helps a lot.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> @cyrus, which one of the above is the downstream?


*local* is downstream and *remote* is upstream

@din and @ponmayilal, like I mentioned a few posts earlier, both of your problem is realated to the low SNR levels, while one of you is loosing synch due to low SNR values, the other is having a dead routing due to the same. Both of you need to ask the Official at the exchange to Increase the SNR values on the DSLAM at the exchange. 

For a 2Mbps line, you are supposed to have an SNR of anywhere between 14-30 and for a higher speed line, you need a minimum of 9-10dB in the downstream for a stable connection.

Be careful that they don't increase it too much, because if they do, then your lines will start to crawl.....


----------



## din (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

SNR can be increased for a particular number at DSLAM ?

Mostly, I will be meeting the officials today, I will ask them that.

Meantime, I am on 256 kbps, I had plans of upgrading, but now I think I will wait till the 256 becoms stable !

Edit ...

After googling, I couldn't find any info of increasing SNR at any level. I think it can't be done ? I mean except cleaning joints, decreasing lenth etc will help to make SNR high, but no direct way to increase it ?


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I too have the same doubt. Can the Noise Margin of the line be tuned and set at the DSLAM?
Of course in the rate adaptive ADSL there are additional modules in the DSLAM such as RAMBO which through the feedback from the line conditions, automatically set the noise margin for optimum performance after a training period.This can be done by increasing the signal strength since it is the difference between the maximum signal strength and the noise strength.
If the noise margin is really tunable manually at the DSLAM, should not BSNL check it when a connection is given and tune it and set it????????

update: My link is up for the last 12 hours from 2100hrs yesterday with the highest noise margin so far 13db. It had not dropped connection and the speeds were consistently around 1.05 Mbps. 

Now the noise margin has started coming down (11db now) and I presume that it will gradually drop down to 0 by 12 noon resulting in inconsistent speeds.

Right now thinkdigit.com is being routed through the VSNL gateway and none of the intervening nodes report any packet loss by the Visual route program ( which is nothing but a glorified version of windows traceart, throwing in some additional info such as the nodes involved and their location if it can determine it or guess it)

At some point of time either by design or for some reason the signals are routed through the Bharti (Reliance ) gateway. At that point the VisualRoute program indicates severe packet loss at some of the intervening nodes. Whether this is due to the network change or the lower noise margin existing at that time is not clear yet.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Well actually the SNR can be increased from the exchange. If the signal output power from the exchange is increased, it increases the SNR too.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Am I sorta exiled from this thread? lol

I asked like twice and no answers


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ mebbe becoz ur prob appears to be less severe than others.  
Only those who faced such problems and got it resolved may be able to give a definite solution.

Another reason is that that there are too many variables to pinpoint or suggest a  definite solution.

When you complain to BSNL desk the very first question they will ask is Which modem do u use?.Anyway try your luck with them.

The next question they will ask Are you using a parallel telephone connection?

In any case you may try the modem on a friend's computer and check.Try his modem in your comp.Once you are sure that it is not your modem or the computer , then your ordeal begins.

Since I am not a gamer, I can say much less on the hanging.

Good luck.


----------



## din (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Ok, went to the exchange with modem and my laptop. They set it there and same thing. No internet. Atleast one thing is sure - there is no problem with line. They tried a lot of things, finally tried with a different modem. White one instaed of Siemens. Starcom or something. That worked. But I am not convinced, because the officials tried with a different modem when they came to my home and that was not working. Anyway Engineer told me that it is the problem with my modem and he gave me this new one.

Came back home, now it shows ISP Authnetication error 

Will call them again, may be some settings they forgot.

*@Tech_Wiz*

You get disconnected very 15 mins ? Also for how long ? Or it get disconnected and come back soon ? Post your SNR values, distance from exchange, your scheme, type of connection (all underground cable or overhead line etc) and other members will be able to comment on.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

It get disconnected every 10-15 mins. Speed during connection is fine.

After DC I have to redial and it gets reconnected 

Distantce from Telephone Exchange = 1200 mtrs odd.

BSNL 250 Plan 1 GB Limit.

Underground / overground I dont know. How to find out?
What is SNR value Where can I see it.

I use XP SP2 and Ubuntu 7.10 [Same DC issue on Both OSes]


----------



## din (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

SNR - Signal to Noise ratio - you will get it from modem config page (when you type 192.168.1.1 in browser)

Only 1200 m WOW. Hmm, it is really strange.

Underground cable - you can see how they gave you connection. For me, it is underground cable from exchange to home. But it may be halfway cable, then poles and overhead lines. You can see how it is given to your house.

Speed during connection is really good ?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

2 MB got downloaded in 1 sec


----------



## din (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

OK, reset modem back to factory settings, then entered teh details and it is up from 4.45 evening. Downloading Edubuntu DVD @ 1.2Mbps. But will see whether the problem occurs again ... will have to wait and see lol


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

192.168.1.1

Isnt working

I am using SmartX MT882


----------



## din (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Open your browser, type *192.168.1.1

Press enter. Page should be shown unless the IP is different or modem config is all diff (less chance)


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

its isnt working. Nothing shows up


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Configure the TCP/IP setting of the LAN card of your PC and include the following details

IP : 192.168.1.10
Subnet mask : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway : 192.168.1.1 (for LAN connectivity)
                          192.168.1.2 (for USB connectivity)

Now try typing in 192.168.1.1 (if connected by LAN) or 192.168.1.2 (if connected by USB) on the browser address bar.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I was able to access when I put IP 1923.168.1.2 Subnet mask and other setts as given by u.

Check the attached file


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ you are getting 8mbps!!! dammit,I hate you(cos I get only 256kbps)


----------



## din (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Thats the ADSL max speed and not the speed hes getting I think ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^no you think wrong,he's actually getting 8mbps down and 500kbps up thats why his connection is not very stable.Now start crying like me.


----------



## din (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

WOW, if its so, yes I am also jelous of him !!!


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Just because his router displays 8mbps downstream doesnt necessarily mean that he is enjoying 8 mbps. It shows his router is synching with the exchange at 8 mbps. If fellow digitians are interested, i shall post a screenie of my neighbor's modem, his modem syncs at 11 mbps and he is on Dataone


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys Average download speed I get is like 200kbps [Actual in case of big files] but smaller files like 1-2 MB download as soon as I click on it.

Anyways my Prob is why Dataone link drops so often? Is it a line problem or something else?


----------



## din (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*@Tech_Wiz *

Your SNR or 1.9 seems too low and I think that causes the disconnection. But I am not sure, I am also new to dataone, so some other experts may be able to tell you more .

May be Cyrus or Ricky has more ideas on this ?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Whats ideal SNR range?


----------



## go4saket (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

As in Plan 250, we are charges 250 for Broadband+Monthly telephone tariff+Tax, what are the charges in Home Combo 500C Plan. As per my understanding, it should be only 500(Broadband charge)+Tax. There shouldn't be any monthly telephone tariff in this. 

Is my understanding correct?


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				go4saket said:
			
		

> As in Plan 250, we are charges 250 for Broadband+Monthly telephone tariff+Tax, what are the charges in Home Combo 500C Plan. As per my understanding, it should be only 500(Broadband charge)+Tax. There shouldn't be any monthly telephone tariff in this.
> 
> Is my understanding correct?


yeah, but the download/upload limit is 1.5gb & you get 175free calls, but the catch is its only available to new customers, atleast In my area*farm3.static.flickr.com/2198/2106529227_846a4d8d61_o.png


----------



## din (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> Whats ideal SNR range?


Experts says 10 or more. But mine is 6 or 7. Also, ask Ricky / Cyrus as they know it more.


----------



## go4saket (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Is that so... Thats bad... Although any such thing isn't mentioned in their scheme... Let me find out...


----------



## sagardani (Dec 20, 2007)

*Not able to check usage!!!!*

I got Home500 plan 4 days ago. Since then Im trying but Im not able to check usage. It says id does not exist!!!! WTF is that?? pls help someone.....


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Call Exchange ask for yourPortal ID.

btw my SNR is always 1.6 to 2.5. ****ing BSNL people havent yet arrived for checking the line. 3 days now. **** this @@


----------



## din (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@sagardani

Contact SDE in your exchange. May be they didn't set it correctly.

@Tech_Wiz

Same as above ! I mean contact SDE for conducting line test. Go there directly and meet the officials. That helps in most cases.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

im with snr u/l:19db and d/l:29db. and line attenuation also OK..but am facing low speeds esp after bsnl is giving lot of connections these days  I hope bsnl will increase the b/w for accomodating all these users.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

just wanna rattle everyone here. mumbai server 

*www.speedtest.net/result/213963072.png


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> just wanna rattle everyone here. mumbai server


You still got stale routing issues @ponmayilal?

Mine below, although not BSNL, the upload and ping times are good:

*www.speedtest.net/result/213965342.png


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

These days (for about a week) am unable to use the Mumbai server while doing speed tests on speedtest.net

Asked some of my friends to do the same, they also reported back the same.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

The picture is still confusing. The noise margins are still varying between 13db and 0db.But generally during the last three days the speeds have been good and I am really not able to corelate the speeds with the noise margin.Even when the noise margin shows 4db the speed is 1.03 Mbps. Sometimes even when the noise margin is 6db it shows poor speed.
After observing the pattern during the last three days I have a vague feeling the noise margin varies within a 6 or 7db range. One day it was between 13db and 6db over 24 hours and the speed consistently good.Then it starts varying between 10db and 4db and still good speeds above 256Kbps. Then sometimes it takes the range of 6db to 0 db with frequently dropping below 3, when speed drops below 256Kbps and the net starts crawling till the noise margin picks up to 4db.

As regards routing, I have seen three so far with no definite pattern..One gets out of VSNL gateway.Sometimes it  gets out through Bharti televenture directly from the immediate NIB gateway.Sometime from the immediate NIB gateway it travels to BSNL gateway at Chennai and then on to Bharti.
These network changes do seem to have an effect on the speed the best being when Bharti or Reliance do not come into picture.

The more deeper I go in the more my hair loss 

.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

this is my result

*www.speedtest.net/result/214092985.png


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I *always stick to* the Java based speed test @ *myspeed.visualware.com/speedtest/speedtestjs.html

It facilitates immediate emailing to anyone you may wish to.The server it connects to is in Virginia,USA.

Since speedtest.net seems to be more popular here, I tried the same with a similarly placed server in USA.

There is a wide variation between the results of the two. Just to cite an example the javabased visualware indicated a download speed of 563Kbps.The flashbased speed test.net indicated a download speed of 2184Kbps.(Both conducted within a short interval twice with the noise margin stable at 7db)

So where are we in simply dishing out these test resuts?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^yes i too tries java walla speed test.i dont like the flash based speed test esp in speedtest.net


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

3 Days now and no one showed up for Line testing. Service from BSNL is utter crap. 1st I have towait like 5 months to get it and now this. Suxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am not able to open mail.yahoo.com since morning. Are other BSNL users able to open yahoomail ??? Please help...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> I am not able to open mail.yahoo.com since morning. Are other BSNL users able to open yahoomail ??? Please help...



yep working.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> You still got stale routing issues @ponmayilal?


 
yep @ cyrus, today I could confirm that there is indeed "dead routing" as you had mentioned when the noise margin dropped below 3db.
Starting at 7db when I started at 0715 hrs this morning, it dropped to 3 by 1300hrs and the net started crawling.I could not carry out the speed test. Though it would open the site,it was downloading the test.bin file (that runs the test) at an abysmally low rate.I opened the DU meter stopwatch and ascertained the download rate as 1.1 kBps that is 8kbps.I have screenshots of the the route traced before and after. Though the route traced is the same, there are packet losses all along starting at the immediate gateway.Here is part of the image
View attachment 1367 
I switched off the modem 1645 hrs and on again after 30 minutes. I am back on the net at a noise margin of 7db.More later.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> yep @ cyrus, today I could confirm that there is indeed "dead routing" as you had mentioned when the noise margin dropped below 3db.
> Starting at 7db when I started at 0715 hrs this morning, it dropped to 3 by 1300hrs and the net started crawling.I could not carry out the speed test. Though it would open the site,it was downloading the test.bin file (that runs the test) at an abysmally low rate.I opened the DU meter stopwatch and ascertained the download rate as 1.1 kBps that is 8kbps.I have screenshots of the the route traced before and after. Though the route traced is the same, there are packet losses all along starting at the immediate gateway.Here is part of the image
> I switched off the modem 1645 hrs and on again after 30 minutes. I am back on the net at a noise margin of 7db.More later.



Please refer to my post here

There's no point waiting and watching anymore, make sure you ask your exchange to do what's mentioned in that post.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

ya, referring to your post there were some specific questions.
1. Whether it is possible to adjust the line's noise margin in the exchange??

Theoretically we all know that by increasing the signal strength, the noise margin or SNR can be increased.

Practically speaking, whether it is possible to tune the line's SNR in the exchange either in the DSLAM or associated equipment?

2. If it were so , should not have BSNL tuned the SNR of each line when the ADSL connection is given? 

Look at din's case. If it were so simple, why should the AGM or DGM visit him and try out a different "new" line, different modem and toil for hours together, that finally fetched no result?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^ if they cant solve current customers,why are they giving aDSL broadband on remote exchanges afaik they are setting up broadband service in remote villages in kerala!I feel bsnl will be down by the amount of complaints they are gonna get!
yeah,they have already completed OFC in most places here i think except idukki or malabar.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> Look at din's case. If it were so simple, why should the AGM or DGM visit him and try out a different "new" line, different modem and toil for hours together, that finally fetched no result?


It's different in his case.

In your case, when the SNR drops, you get no routing because of the simple fact that all data packets on the line will be dropped due to the distrubance on the line because of such low SNR values, but your connection never lost synch from what you've mentioned.

In din's case, his sych drops out constantly which might or might not be due to SNR issue, it's not confirmed. Intermittent loss of synch can happen due to many other factors other than SNR.

I'll give you an example, there was this one client of ours, who's connection just stops working from around 5pm till the next morning, we did all the possible things, no one could figure out wtf the problem was, finally we found out  that the customer's phone line was running close to his christmas tree, and everyday he turns on the light on the tree at 5pm and switches it off in the morning, that was the bloody culprit. I'm sure from what din has done, there's no christmas tree *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif or any other electrical running in his house close to the phone line. I suspect some interference everyday at a specific time either somewhere close to his line in between his house and the exchange or in the exchange itself. That's going to be a mystery to find out. I suspect 100% that it's man made interference because it cannot be a co-incidence for loss of synch everyday at pretty much the same time.



			
				Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> 1. Whether it is possible to adjust the line's noise margin in the exchange??
> 
> Theoretically we all know that by increasing the signal strength, the noise margin or SNR can be increased.
> 
> Practically speaking, whether it is possible to tune the line's SNR in the exchange either in the DSLAM or associated equipment?


The change is made on the console of the system, not one equipment, because couple of equipment make up the system. As I might have mentioned before, I'm not sure if the implementation of MAX in India is going to be the same way as what I've seen internationally. Normally like in the UK, BT's got things like BRAS, RAMBO, DSLAM etc which make up the system and it's controled via a console. All the equipment work  hand in hand to monitor, regulate, re-synchronise and stabilize the line. So, it's not just one equipment.




			
				Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> 2. If it were so , should not have BSNL tuned the SNR of each line when the ADSL connection is given?


They should have.. if they knew what it is and how it affects the line*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif

Tuning the SNR is what a stabilization period is meant for.


----------



## din (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*@Ponmayilal*

Regarding my case, still neither me nor the BSNL officials know what exactly the problem was !!!!

Anyway I think it is not because of any single reason, may be multiple things. Like they changed modem first but then it was near UPS. I kept modem away from UPS thinking there may be electrical interference, then there was internal wiring. Like that we tried everything one by one I / BSNL officials can think of. Finally totally new UG cable, totally new modem, new pair of cables etc solved it. I mean , I belive it is solved as BB is up for the last 54 hrs (which is a record and never happened for me before when I was using the black modem lol). I really hope it is all ok now !

Regarding BSNL, I really understand your frustation. I am not sure whether you know my story (most senior members here know that). I had a very big fight with BSNL officials regarding the delay in getting telephone connection. I complained from exchange level to Union Cabinet minister level (yes he also replied me !). Used Right to Information act, launched a website explaining my experiences with BSNL officials, sent a lot of complaints in registered post to many top officials, made hundreds of phone calls, sent a lot of emails. But that is all over now and I got BB finally. So I think I will tell you something from my experience. Do not call or send email / letter to officials much. That is of not much use. Instead go there and meet the officials. I know it is not easy especially if you are a student or a working person. But we have to find time, like saturday or any day evening, like that. And if one official is helpless, go and meet the next higher official. Not easy but very effective.

Also, the DGM in my area, hes young and he always help people, hes good technically too. I am the first one in my state (Kerala) to use the BSNL datacard (as per BSNL info). That is just because the DGM was equally interested in the working of the card. We installed it and tested it together and became more friendly. Thats is why I call him whenever I find things difficult. He always take action very fast. If he tell like - I will check it - I am sure action will be taken within hrs. I was just giving you an example, that there are nice officials also in BSNL. 

Another thing about BSNL is, the lack of technical knowldge at lower level. Can't blame them coz not much training has been given to them. Also, they may be experts in the telephone things, but the computer, broadband etc are new to them and you know most old people will not change very fast. For younsters, they take it as a challenge and try to learn fast and help others.

My advice is go to the BSNL office, meet the SDE / JE / DGM or any higher official. Explain your case in detail. If they are not taking action, go again and finally you will sure make it.

Good luck, please keep us posted.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				din said:
			
		

> *@Ponmayilal*
> 
> Regarding my case, still neither me nor the BSNL officials know what exactly the problem was !!!!
> 
> ...


when you will leave your habit of typing soooooo long post??*farm3.static.flickr.com/2227/2122606045_29dfcc7eaf_o.png
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@din thanks for your really long post and taking your time for that  . 
By the time I entered this thread you were in the process of winding up your site. So I knew it only sketchily but that you had a long tiff.
I shall see how to deal with BSNL. IMO, meeting any BSNL official is not gonna help. They can and will only make me run around in circles and sing ringaa.. ringaa.... roses along with them. BSNL here is an ocean. Cochin may be different.
BTW, what is your local SNR now? Is it stable or keeps varying over a long period?


----------



## din (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Ponmayilal

My SNR is nearly the same. But net seems stable now. This is day 3 after the modem change and there were no downtime and it is a record in my case !! So as I mentioned before, I really hope it is ok now.


----------



## janitha (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@gary4gar
 when you will leave your habit of quoting soooooo long post??

Jokes apart, I agree with Din. There are very helpful and efficient staff in BSNL also. When I took my BB about 2.5 years back, everything was quick. On the second day after applying and remitting the amounts the young and knowledgeable SDO came with equipments and everything was alright within half an hour. He suggested changing my OS from 98 to XP and I bought and installed it without delay. Since then there has been no major problem, other than once or twice when there was some issue in the exchange which was also resolved within 2-3 hours. Recently there are slow speeds occasionally, may be due all schools being provided with BB.

Also you may find it very difficult when you have to deal with the old staff of BSNL who know only about the telephone!

BTW I also have OFC upto 2 metres away from my PC.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				janitha said:
			
		

> @gary4gar
> when you will leave your habit of quoting soooooo long post??
> 
> .


how dare you*farm3.static.flickr.com/2267/2122604803_10327dbcf9_o.png
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

BSNL service is very poor.Recently they changed the password of all BB users without any notiication beforehand.They also changed the portal which gave us the usage info.After the password change I wasnt able to log in to net for 2 days.I thought it was network problem.When I called the local exchange they gave me another number and that person gave me another .......and atlast  got the number of JTO who gave me instructions for changing the modem config.
After that it was OK.

Now the problem is that when I login to the all new portal they give me the usage in a new way.And the thing that bothers me is that there it is given amount in paise and as of now it is Rs.237.Iam a Dataone 500 plan user and i have 2.5 GB limit and Iam  pretty sure I havent consumed even half of it as my computer monitor was repaired only last monday and after that I havent used much.When I called them they dont know anything and redirects me to another number then to another and so on.

If any one knows what the problem is please help me.


----------



## prakhar18 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

which of these plans is better..

1. TriB Unlimited 256 K 256 256 Unlimited 949 NA 1 Nil 
2.TriB 749NU Upto 2M 256 256 Unlimited in Night Hrs (00:00-8:00) & 1.25 GB in day (08:00-24:00) 1GB 749 NA 1 Rs 1.00/MB (day hrs)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ abey yeh bsnl ke liye thread hai   lol


----------



## din (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

OK, my connection seems to be OK now. Only problem I am facing is - Some of the sites does not work sometime. Example : Yahoo. Sometimes FTP client refuses to work and finally - sometimes MSN messenger does not work (I use Pidgin whenever MSN is not working and Pidgin works all the time).

Now the question is whats the best method to tackle this ? Using proxy ? Any other ideas ? Using Pidgin is ok, but I am used to msn messenger, so any other way ?

Thanks ain advance.


----------



## aravind.gslv (Dec 26, 2007)

*I hav a peculiar problem*

If my modem is switched on for a very long time. I get disconnected.
Bsnl 2mbps plan.
Cann't host properly(Lags always).
And my torrent download speed won't exceed 150KBps even when i get 246KBps for normal downloads.
Why such difference?
Even if seeds are very high this happens. 
Anyway to fix this ?

some asked me to open ports?
whts that supposed to mean!

why this page time out happenig to me?


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi aravind

U need to port forward to get the maximum speed in utorrent.
Please visit this site: *www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm

Select your router model from the list shown there.Mine is UT Star UT300R2U.

It will then Take u to anothr page where u have to select the program for which u need to portforward.Select ur torrent client from the list shown there.
I use utorrent it is the best.Now it will give u simple step by step instructions to portforward.

And regarding the timing out of ur connection u need to change the modem settings.
I use UT300R2U modem and I assume u use the same.the steps are somewhat common for all modems.
For UT300R2U-

1.open a browser and type in 192.168.1.1 in the address bar and press enter.

2.Click on advanced>PPP

3.Select the option - "Manual (Use Connect/Disconnect button only)"

4.Click Apply.

5.Then click the top "Tools" button

6.Then click "Misc."

7.Then Click "Save and Reboot".

Wait for around 3minutes till the modem restarts.

And that is it.


----------



## aravind.gslv (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: ajaybc*

tnku very much for the reply..
i hav tried this now..
will post my experience later


----------



## Dishant (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi guys. i hv dataone 900 ul plus plan but my download speed does not exceed by 35kbps.....pls help


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Dishant said:
			
		

> hi guys. i hv dataone 900 ul plus plan but my download speed does not exceed by 35kbps.....pls help



Is that 35KBps or 35Kbps?


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Dishant said:
			
		

> hi guys. i hv dataone 900 ul plus plan but my download speed does not exceed by 35kbps.....pls help


*Yes, as it is 256 Kilo Bits Per second
256 KILO BITS PER SECOND = 256/8 Kilo Bytes
=32 kbps 

*Or you are saying that u are getting 32 Kilo bits per second


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Harry Potter said:
			
		

> *Yes, as it is 256 Kilo Bits Per second
> 256 KILO BITS PER SECOND = 256/8 Kilo Bytes
> =32 kbps
> 
> *Or you are saying that u are getting 32 Kilo bits per second



kbps is kilo bits
KBps is Kilo Bytes per second.. 

be careful to not mix up these values..


----------



## tharun518 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				din said:
			
		

> OK, my connection seems to be OK now. Only problem I am facing is - Some of the sites does not work sometime. Example : Yahoo. Sometimes FTP client refuses to work and finally - sometimes MSN messenger does not work (I use Pidgin whenever MSN is not working and Pidgin works all the time).
> 
> Now the question is whats the best method to tackle this ? Using proxy ? Any other ideas ? Using Pidgin is ok, but I am used to msn messenger, so any other way ?
> 
> Thanks ain advance.


 
Ya i have the same problem. Can't properly connect to reliancemoney.com. It is mostly found in between 10am to 11am.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

About KBps and kbps

(KiloBits Per Second) One thousand bits per second. Kbps is used as a rating of relatively slow transmission speed compared to the common Mbps or Gbps ratings. Upper case "B" in KBps means kilobytes per second, but "b" for bit and "B" for byte are not always followed and often misprinted. KBps or KB/s would be used for earlier disk and tape transfer ratings as data are transferred in parallel, not serial.


----------



## ladykiller (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey....... i hav BSNL dataone HOME250 plan....... but now..... i wanna change it to HOME500C... so i gave an application to them on 26th of December....... so my 1st question is that.. will they change my plan from 1st january....... i mean.. r they quick enough to do that????????

secondly...... how will i know that my plan has changed???????
presently i hav HOME250... bt the BSNL portal site shows plan "Download speed upto 2 Mbps"..... not anything else*img241.imageshack.us/img241/2763/capturemorecp1.jpg .. so wat does it means???? nd how to see which plan i got??


----------



## ladykiller (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



ajaybc said:


> BSNL service is very poor.Recently they changed the password of all BB users without any notiication beforehand.They also changed the portal which gave us the usage info.After the password change I wasnt able to log in to net for 2 days.I thought it was network problem.When I called the local exchange they gave me another number and that person gave me another .......and atlast got the number of JTO who gave me instructions for changing the modem config.
> After that it was OK.
> 
> Now the problem is that when I login to the all new portal they give me the usage in a new way.And the thing that bothers me is that there it is given amount in paise and as of now it is Rs.237.Iam a Dataone 500 plan user and i have 2.5 GB limit and Iam pretty sure I havent consumed even half of it as my computer monitor was repaired only last monday and after that I havent used much.When I called them they dont know anything and redirects me to another number then to another and so on.
> ...


 
hey... dont worry......... the usage u r getting that is.... Rs.237 is according to the rate of 80 paise per MB... or wateva.. be Acc. to ur plan..... thats the problem with the new portal..... it does n't that BSNL also provides free MBs 

nd hey... in my town... every new connection is getting this type of changed portal......... old users still got that old... gud portal......


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Thank you for th reply Ladykiller

After all u were the only one who replied to my post


----------



## shyamno (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys....BSNL have introduced this new site for checking account usage but I think this is only for the new users as one of my friends who recently got BB can login into the account whereas I can't...can you guys..plz confirm this site :

*p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/


----------



## janitha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



shyamno said:


> Guys....BSNL have introduced this new site for checking account usage but I think this is only for the new users as one of my friends who recently got BB can login into the account whereas I can't...can you guys..plz confirm this site :
> 
> *p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/



Unable.


----------



## shyamno (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Check out this link instead :

*data.bsnl.in/


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Cyrus_the_virus said:


> kbps is kilo bits
> KBps is Kilo Bytes per second..
> 
> be careful to not mix up these values..


I think it is correct,
if u r confused :
256 kbps = 256 DIVIDE by 8 = 32 Kbps or kb/s :d


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Harry Potter said:


> I think it is correct,
> if u r confused :
> 256 kbps = 256 DIVIDE by 8 = 32 Kbps or kb/s :d



Dude, you're denoting it wrong in the first place... that's the problem....

It's 256Kbps = *32KBps* and not Kbps. There is a difference between *B* and *b*


----------



## crazydevil (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

from the link *data.bsnl.in/ also it is not working


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

anyone seeing any increase in speeds?


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^ abhi toh nahi par umeed hai ki 1st January se speed increase hogi


----------



## praka123 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@gauri:do u experience any increase in speed?here in  Kochi,speed is low!may be due to connections been given to every exchanges including rural ones!


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Speeds will be increased, but not on Jan 1st as speculated by many. Now they are on the process of adding more connections.


----------



## janitha (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> @gauri:do u experience any increase in speed?here in  Kochi,speed is low!may be due to connections been given to every exchanges including rural ones!



Only decrease!


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

At times I do get a good speed 
*www.speedtest.net/result/216826897.png


----------



## ladykiller (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey.. pls someone reply to my query also..... plsz plz................. its on the previous page...........


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



ladykiller said:


> hey.. pls someone reply to my query also..... plsz plz................. its on the previous page...........




It will be calculated on a pro rate basis, which means the plan will be divided by 30 and then multiplied by the no. of days you used it.

So, one plan will be muliplied by 27(if the plan changed on the 27th) and the second plan will be multiplied by 3.. then both added.. hope you get the point.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Ponmayilal said:


> At times I do get a good speed
> *www.speedtest.net


But that's only part of the story.and at times it is this 
View attachment 1403


----------



## praka123 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

here in Kerala,dataone speed sucks!is that what new year is bringing to us?


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ Am facing no speed issues at present. Maybe a localized problem


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

in mvpa,speed is low.i also see workers digging to install OFC's a furlong away.may be that is a reason for slow down  
anyway my speeds are not on the upper side these days


----------



## aravind787 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Harry Potter said:


> *Yes, as it is 256 Kilo Bits Per second*
> *256 KILO BITS PER SECOND = 256/8 Kilo Bytes*
> *=32 kbps *
> 
> Or you are saying that u are getting 32 Kilo bits per second


 
Hey,if you got no brains..Dont ****in answer some **** and confuse people ok you better pass out of you hogwarts school and then start using internet ok...hairy ass potter..your 256KB/s(commenting on your 256/8 KiloBytes = 32 kbps)how can 256 Kilobytes per sec be divided by 8 and result in something like 32kbps kilo bits per sec ...get your elementary education properly..


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

LOL!i noticed the post now only


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@aravind
You yourself wrote that you are not getting speeds more than 35kbps (KILOBITS per SECOND) on a Home 900 (256 KILOBITS per SECOND plan).

You should have written 35 KB/s (KILOBYTES per SECOND) which we can't get as we can at the most get 32 KB/s on Home 900 UL.

Look here:
8bits = 1byte
256kbps means 256 Kilo*bits* per second
So, 256kbps = 256/8 KB per second (KB/s) = 32 KB/s.

You are youself confused and Harry Potter is correct.


You wrote 35kbps (Kilobits per second) which is damn slow even slower than 56.6 kbps DIALUP. And the speed which you get in 35kbps in KILOBYTES is 35/8 = 4.375 KB/s (Kilo*bytes *per second)


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				harry potter said:
			
		

> *Yes, as it is 256 Kilo Bits Per second*
> *256 KILO BITS PER SECOND = 256/8 Kilo Bytes*
> *=32 kbps *


what?  how can someone derive 256kbps as 32kbps? and u ppl are thinking it is true 
I hope harry meant *32KB/sec*


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Harry isn't wrong. This guy aravind had posted that he is getting 35kbps on his 256kbps Home 900 UL connection. Aravind is himself wrong.

Now, let me come to the point------------------------------------------------
While I was posting the above post, I suddenly got disconnected and my Upstream SNR decreased from 31 dB to 12dB and the attainable upstream line rate from 1056 kbps to 364 kbps. And also the Downstream Line Attenuation increased from 36 to 46 and Upstream Line Attenuation from 20.5 to 31.5. I don't know why the signal loss (attenuation) has increased as it increases with the distance and I am at the same distance from the exchange.

Also the Downstream Output Power increased form 12.3 to 19.7 dBm. Output Power increases with the loops or the number of connections in and from the wire. So, as the Output Power increased, my Attainable Downstream Rate which was ready for 8mbps (It was 9120kbps) decreased to 5256kbps.

I think that Exchange Guys are tweaking with their instruments.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^Really strange how the upstream and downstream attenuations can change so drastically in the middle of the night.


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^ Not in the middle of night.......just in the middle of Browsing.......


----------



## suniltr77 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Can anyone describe the procedure for configuring the Dataone to be alwasys on. As on now I am usung connect everytime I want to be online. I want to onliline when my PC starts.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

you have to configure dataone connection from router(pppoe dialer) instead of bridge mode which u r using now.
*calcuttatelephones.com have details for each CPE's.


----------



## The Incredible (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Please tell me how to view usage and e-mail. I'm a new user of BB by bsnl. I'm unable to view the logs and check my e-mail


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^^
goto to www.data.bsnl.in


----------



## Chirag (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Getting disconnected damn often.. Like after 5 mins everytime m getting dc.. I m on home ul 900. Anyone else facing this problem?


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I think that you are getting disconnected because of low SNR. Post your ADSL status please....


----------



## Chirag (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^
Erm how?


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Open any web browser.....
then type
*192.168.1.1* in the URL bar.......It will ask username or password
Username = *admin*
Password can be *admin* or *password *depending on your Modem company.
Then browser through and fine some thing called ADSL statiistics or status.

offtopic: You are 16. Its good that young boys are out there in this forum. BTW, I am 13.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

whats the diff b/w home500 and home500 combo


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				Devrath_ND said:
			
		

> whats the diff b/w home500 and home500 combo


There are 2 Home 500 combos. Home 500C and Home 500C+.

The following is when you are having the IndiaOne (180 rental with 50 free pulses) bFone plan. Rest plans may have varied equations. Your bill will be like the following (I hope you'll make out the difference between the plans):

Home 500     = Rs. 180(phone rental) + [Call Price - 50(free calls)] + 500(Broadband with 2.5GB limit and NU) + taxes
Home 500C    = Rs. 0 (phone rental) + [Call Price - 175(free calls)] + 500(Broadband with 1.5GB limit and NU) + taxes
Home 500C+    = Rs. 0 (phone rental) + [Call Price -  50(free calls)] + 600(Broadband with 2.5GB limit and NU) + taxes

So, Home 500C+ is the best bet Home 500 with INDIAONE bFone plan and they users must switch from it as they'll end up saving Rs.80.

Note: Monthly Rental and Free calls can vary with the BSNL bFone plan you are using.


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



gagandeep said:


> There are 2 Home 500 combos. Home 500C and Home 500C+.
> 
> The following is when you are having the IndiaOne (180 rental with 50 free pulses) bFone plan. Rest plans may have varied equations. Your bill will be like the following (I hope you'll make out the difference between the plans):
> 
> ...



On my service order records on dataone usage website shows
"Home 500 Combo; downloadspeed upto 2Mbps"

Which one of the above is this


----------



## suniltr77 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> you have to configure dataone connection from router(pppoe dialer) instead of bridge mode which u r using now.
> *calcuttatelephones.com have details for each CPE's.



I am not finding the link.Could you give the link.


----------



## janitha (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Unable to check mail either through OE or the main page of Dataone!


----------



## Chirag (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Item                Downstream Upstream Unit 
SNR Margin          17         22       dB 
Line Attenuation    30         10       dB 
Data Rate           2048       512      kbps


----------



## praka123 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@suniltr77:
below is the modem configuration page:
*www.calcutta.bsnl.co.in/dataoneinstall/menu.html


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Devrath_ND said:


> On my service order records on dataone usage website shows
> "Home 500 Combo; downloadspeed upto 2Mbps"
> 
> Which one of the above is this


Then its Home 500C. But you can surely verify from the exchange people... or Help Center.


----------



## suniltr77 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> @suniltr77:
> below is the modem configuration page:
> *www.calcutta.bsnl.co.in/dataoneinstall/menu.html



I don't find my modem SIEMENS C2110 in that page.


----------



## ramsingh (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i have got UT-300R2U modem for Dataone... i hav bought intex switch... plz tell me how 2 configur modem ,switch etc.. so that me + 3 other frnds can acces internet indepedntly...i hav seen d tu tutorial of choota cheeta ,, tried it but not working.. plz domeone help.. nd expalin in layman terms..


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



ramsingh said:


> i have got UT-300R2U modem for Dataone... i hav bought intex switch... plz tell me how 2 configur modem ,switch etc.. so that me + 3 other frnds can acces internet indepedntly...i hav seen d tu tutorial of choota cheeta ,, tried it but not working.. plz domeone help.. nd expalin in layman terms..


This may help you. Juts look at the manual method: *www.calcuttatelephones.com/dataoneinstall/mu04.html


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Please give some more details, on what you did

also follow this diagram
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
bsnl Phone line ==> UT-300R2U modem ==> intex switch ==> Computers
---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## prakhar18 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey guys which is best plan to subscribe to... 
i download heavly..more than 3 Gb per month...


----------



## gowtham (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@prakhar18
undoubtedly the home 500rs plan. go for it without any doubts. its the best in the market!! u can /dl 30-40gb very very easily per month!


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

its upto to your budget, IMO get a Unlimited plan with no data caps


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi, anybody know when is bsnl going to offer 8Mbps net.

thanx


----------



## praka123 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^No info and Id say rather dont expect much


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

sad, no sign of 8mbps yet


----------



## janitha (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

It seems there is no new year bonus from BSNL.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Why you people thinking that the BSNL launche 8Mbps service at the new year moment. This plan maybe will launch later for the general home user. Currently this 8Mbps service launched with Plan 2000,4000 and 15000 for Business purpose,you can fiend it when you logon to *10.240.43.216/ and click on Service Records then see below, Select the service you want to query. Scroll it down and you can fiend this service. This is the only service officially launched by BSNL and they gives add for it in some News Paper. But this service in not launched in all state of India. If you want to know that your state have this service or not, just log on to your ADSL and see what speed its showing, if it showing 8000 kbps down then you have 8MBps service and then you can apply for this Plan ( this plan is not for home user ). I dont know where from you people get this news that BSNL will launch 8Mbps in new year for the home user. Anyway but I am sure it will launch but dont know when.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

the difference can be seen!when Dayanidhi Maran was there as I&B Minister,we are gifted with dataone with better plans!now as usual we expected and now the new minister is a oldie Priyranjan Das Munshi!WTH will he care for computers or bsnl!heh!he is busy with so many things na


----------



## Chirag (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

My experience:

( I go to BSNL enquiry section.. )

ME: Uncle, EVDO ke baare mein pata karna tha.
HIM: (Confused) Ye EVDO kya hota hain??
ME: Woh Data-card..
HIM: (Still Confused) Achar upar 3rd floor mein jake pucho.

(3rd Floor - Posh Office)

ME: Uncle EVDO ke baare mein pata karna tha..
HIM: Ab ye kya cheez hoti hain?
ME: Erm Datacard/Wireless Internet
HIM: Acha datacard.. Nahi ab tak launch nahi hua.. 3-4 months baad hoga
ME: Acha (going towards the exit)
HIM: Usko datacard bolte hain, evdo jaisa kuch nahi hota.. datacard hi bolte hain..
ME: Acha uncle.. ( I gave a smile and left)


----------



## praka123 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^WTF!   EVDO is available in remote exchanges too!you have to talk to the right man!


----------



## Chirag (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Well I did.. Talked to like 3 guys.. Same answer.. Will go to another office tomo..


----------



## gulgulumaal (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hey...what speed r u guys getting?. I switched over from Asianet to BSNL Home 500 plan and I have to say the speed is amaaaaazing!!...to say the least.

I'm getting consistently around 95 KB/s download speed, and I'm able to stream 700kbps videos directly from the net. Youtube videos play directly without any delays. It's waaay above what I cud do with my 256kbps connection!!..I'm totally impressed.

BTW this home 500 plan includes night time 2AM - 8AM free, but nothing's mentioned about Sundays. Is the usage free on Sundays and National holidays?


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



gulgulumaal said:


> BTW this home 500 plan includes night time 2AM - 8AM free, but nothing's mentioned about Sundays. Is the usage free on Sundays and National holidays?


No, its not free but if it becomes free my computer will not be on a holiday that day......
And basically its upto 2mbps you can get any speed between 32KB/s to 256KB/s.


----------



## din (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Offtopic .. Please forgive me

@Chirag

The lower level (exchange / commercial office) may not know anything about data card or EVDO. Can't blame em much as  no proper information or training has been given to them. Only some official notification and no details at all.

Try to get in touch with DGM in your area. If possible meet  him / her directly and discuss it with them. They may be able to help you.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



gulgulumaal said:


> Hey...what speed r u guys getting?. I switched over from Asianet to BSNL Home 500 plan and I have to say the speed is amaaaaazing!!...to say the least.
> 
> I'm getting consistently around 95 KB/s download speed, and I'm able to stream 700kbps videos directly from the net. Youtube videos play directly without any delays. It's waaay above what I cud do with my 256kbps connection!!..I'm totally impressed.
> 
> BTW this home 500 plan includes night time 2AM - 8AM free, but nothing's mentioned about Sundays. Is the usage free on Sundays and National holidays?




I'm getting consistently around 230/240 kbps DL speed with IDM *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif
Dataone 2Mbps plan Home 1000


----------



## gulgulumaal (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Rockstar11 said:


> I'm getting consistently around 230/240 kbps DL speed with IDM *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif
> Dataone 2Mbps plan Home 1000




Is that kilobits per second?. Today morning I was getting around consistent 115 KB/s which is like 920 kbps  download!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



gulgulumaal said:


> Is that kilobits per second?. Today morning I was getting around consistent 115 KB/s which is like 920 kbps  download!!



 230/240 KB/s *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif


----------



## gulgulumaal (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

WOW


----------



## The Incredible (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Plz sum1 tell me how to view bandwidth usage other details. I'm new to it.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

has the dial-up speed has gone up?

a week ago i used to get max of 20Kbps, but now whenevr i connect, i get 40+Kbps


----------



## praka123 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^...in a 56K modem?that too *40KBps*?may i call u a lier


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



The Incredible said:


> Plz sum1 tell me how to view bandwidth usage other details. I'm new to it.



*10.240.224.195/webLogin.jsp


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> ^...in a 56K modem?that too *40KBps*?may i call u a lier


 
I think he said 40K*b*ps and not *KBps*. Maybe his line is rid of noise now.. so he's getting a good speed on dial up. The fastest I've ever seen on dialup is 49Kbps.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> ^...in a 56K modem?that too *40KBps*?may i call u a lier


Kbps man

rit now waiting for those BSNL noobs to come & install the BB today


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Whenever I connect to NetOne dial-up (when I eat up my Broadband Bandwidth Limit), I always get 41kbps ++.


----------



## ramsingh (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i am unable 2 view my dataone usage... i hav tried  *data.bsnl.in/ as well as *p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/ .. but cant open it.. .Server not found... gt connectn 10 days ago... still dont know my usage... plz hellp


----------



## rajprit007 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey 
Can anyone tell me 
Do u get 2mbps on 900 unlimited plan

and the site to check bsnl's usage is data.bsnl.in
Just view it directly using the adsl modem nd no additional router in between 
When the page click on The hyperlink saying Bsnl dataone customers click here (in red)
Just get ur portal id frm the bsnl guys


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



			
				rajprit007 said:
			
		

> hey
> Can anyone tell me
> Do u get 2mbps on 900 unlimited plan


No. only 256kbps (32KBps) max.

--------------

guys, just got the modem (for Broadband)

modem- UT Star - UT300R2U

can someone tell me how to configure it? 

what values i've to put in these boxes?
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/data1_1.JPG

If i leave them at default, i get this error.
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/data1_2.JPG


btw is this correct
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/data1.JPG


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



s18000rpm said:


> No. only 256kbps (32KBps) max.
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...


there is exesting connection first change its VCI/VPI values to something other than 0/35, then you can create a new connection

rest all values are correct

why did you specify the DNS address?, let these come from your ISP directly or else use open dns


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/untitled-20080108051758.jpg
is this correct? 

right now, i've connected thru the DataOne.

i've applied for Home 500 plan, i'm getting very low speed (max 30KBps) & i'm not able to login to see "Usage status".

i get this error.
[ Login failed. Please enter a valid user ID and password. ]


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

you have to use 0/35 as VPI/VCI values


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

now geting around 60+KBps 

as u suggested for "open dns", the speed has increased, but i'm not able to upload any pic. (in imageshack/supload). [tried closing KAV too]



gary4gar said:


> you have to use 0/35 as VPI/VCI values



didnt get u.

i changed it again, & it shows the same error.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

use automatic ip obtain and make a bridge connection and problem still so go to the ur BB office and talk to chief engg. i am also facing the problem but now i download minimum  3.5GB to 5.5GB


----------



## PraKs (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Anyone in Bangalore - NEW CONNECTION ?? 

None of this works to check the usage.

*p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/
*data.bsnl.in/wps/portal
*dataone.in/
*10.240.89.199/
*10.240.43.216/
*10.240.128.195/
*10.240.16.195
*10.240.144.195
*10.240.224.195/webLogin.jsp

Now what 2 do ??


----------



## kunal_vkr (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi,guys Could anyone tell me how to check dataone account type in bsnl portal??..

as far as checking usage is concerned  call 1957 or  bsnl  costumer  care ask them to  give your  portal id and password..it's a unique 14 digit id..then go to *p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/ enter id and password..you will get your usage..


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

which is the best package in bsnl?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i still cant upload a pic or a small 16KB file

****#@@$**!@%@**@$#@$# BSNL #$%&&%#


----------



## rajeevpuri (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi,
I'm a new subscriber to BSNL 500 C plan. While checking usage from 

*p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/

It shows me more of upload than download. Does this happen to all users or its some problem on my end.


Thanks in advance..
Rajeev.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



apacheman said:


> which is the best package in bsnl?



BSNL home 500 and home1000
2mbps speed net.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

He told me to post this as he can't reply for some reason


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> how much speed are you guys, on Home 500 plan, getting?
> 
> =>i get max. of 70KBps  on http links (like rapidshare),
> =>Limewire doesnt get connected (even when AV & firewall is off)
> ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^thanks man

anyone tell me whats going on.

can someone on home 500 plan using UT300R2U ADSL2+ model, tell me the settings.


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Please help if you guys can regarding the following problem:
Can't access Google, gmail , orkut or any other Google sites using Dataone!!!


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^done.BTW,I am getting slow speeds and my SNR in day time is as low as 23  which earlier was around 26dB.also the speed is very low(like 100KBps) or low sometimes in daytime  while in night the speeds shoots upto 217KB/Sec;also SNR became 26dB!WTF?any kerala dataone users faces same?


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

yea, me facing the same problem...some days


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

near to my area there is new OFC's laid on;works are going!hopefully the problem will be fixed later  bsnl are giving dataone connection to every sarkar school in kerala even in remote high ranges(malanad) .I hope they will introduce new core servers for this,else we can expect slow speeds 

also,i am failing to get a replacement modem for my old huawei mt880  bsnl ppl are saying they are busy with upgrading the firmware of the new siemens modems for 2nd series of dataone connection(NIB-II).


----------



## sabret00the (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@ praka123 & zyberboy : Thanks a lot guys...used Opendns...think its working...but lets see for how long


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

guys i have 2 connection (reliance & bsnl) can  i run both at same time and getting double speed


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



NIGHTMARE said:


> guys i have 2 connection (reliance & bsnl) can  i run both at same time and getting double speed



Technically possible, but practically almost impossible unless you got the money to buy a load balancer


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

so i run only one connection at time


----------



## janitha (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> ^done.BTW,I am getting slow speeds and my SNR in day time is as low as 23  which earlier was around 26dB.also the speed is very low(like 100KBps) or low sometimes in daytime  while in night the speeds shoots upto 217KB/Sec;also SNR became 26dB!WTF?any kerala dataone users faces same?



Recently (last 1-2 months) I have been getting  getting slow speed intermittently, especially during day time and I had posted about it here.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

c'mon guys, help me on this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=715432&postcount=2866


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Ok a guy named pinku came to my house to check the internet connection.
My brother's net connection is on a new server which was down for 25 days.The guy said that they check the server every morning.Ok the guy found out that the server was down.What checking is done of the server...leme guess...is the calculator working or not.
I asked him a few questions and he gave me the numbers to the local NIB branch.
He has also confirmed that there are no near plans for 8MBPS at a reasonable rate.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



> =>i get max. of 70KBps  on http links (like rapidshare),
> =>Limewire doesnt get connected (even when AV & firewall is off)
> =>cant login to portal to check usage
> =>unable to upload anything (not even a 1KB file)



1st problem over, now i\'m d/lin at 220KBps 

but other problems remain

OMG!!!

i was not able to post anything. now tried thru proxy & i\'m able to post thru.

so any ideas guys?

is it a server side problem? (the \"not able to upload...\")



> =>i get max. of 70KBps  on http links (like rapidshare),
> =>Limewire doesnt get connected (even when AV & firewall is off)
> =>cant login to portal to check usage
> =>unable to upload anything (not even a 1KB file)



1st problem over, now i\'m d/lin at 220KBps 

but other problems remain

OMG!!!

i was not able to post anything. now tried thru proxy & i\'m able to post thru.

so any ideas guys?

is it a server side problem? (the \"not able to upload...\")

OMG!!!

i was not able to post anything. now tried thru proxy & i\'m able to post thru.

so any ideas guys?

is it a server side problem? (the \"not able to upload...\")

----------------------
WTF!!!

i posted only once (at 7pm or so), i dunno whats happening.


----------



## bhunnu16 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi!
I have a datone 500 plan always on connection with night unlimted(2- 8am).Right now i am getting a speed of 200Kbps . Every night I wake up at 2am  and  queue the downloads. So is there any way to auto disconnect & connect the modem at 2am and start the downloads(torrents).


----------



## spikygv (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^ use auto power on power off. .

i have a strange problem. . .i am on ul900 . . after 4-5 hrs of downloading , in utorrent , the tracker status says " a operation on a socket could not be performed because the buffer space was full " . at this time , i cant open any website , i get " this page cannot be displayed error " . .if i close utorrent , web pages open . .. but on re-opening utorrent , it doesnt download . . i have to restart pc.. wat shall i do ?


----------



## Indranil92001 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



sagargv said:


> ^ use auto power on power off. .
> 
> i have a strange problem. . .i am on ul900 . . after 4-5 hrs of downloading , in utorrent , the tracker status says " a operation on a socket could not be performed because the buffer space was full " . at this time , i cant open any website , i get " this page cannot be displayed error " . .if i close utorrent , web pages open . .. but on re-opening utorrent , it doesnt download . . i have to restart pc.. wat shall i do ?


 
Reinstall your operating system, or try with azureus


----------



## spikygv (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

alternative ?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^I doubt if ur having a 3rd party firewall like zonelam or comodo etc?if it is true,try uninstalling those firewall's and see!.the problem seems to be some scripts closing ur ports  (sry not much idea about window$)


----------



## Indranil92001 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@sagargv I dont have any problem with Utorrent in my operating system. I use utorrent 1.7.5. If you get problem with utorrent then try with azureus.
Maybe your operating system need to reinstall again.


----------



## bhunnu16 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Don't know whether this is a repost... Are bsnl meters automatically stop between 2am -8am even if I start the download before 2 and stop after 8am. 
My usage shows the data transfer between the happy hours so i am worried about the bill. 
Also which torrent client can be used for configure it to auto download at a particular time.( If possible plzz post the link for getting the settings to configure the clients).


----------



## sagardani (Jan 11, 2008)

*Internet disconnects when phone rings *

I've Home500 connection through parallel telephone line in my bedroom. I've plugged in ADSL cable and my phone cable on a splitter (i don't know what its called exactly) in 2 different sockets. I've got splitter bundled with router but I don't use it as I already have fixed one. You can see it in the attached photo. The brown cable is of my landline instrument and white one goes to my ADSL router.
But......... When phone rings, internet gets disconnected. When the receiver is picked up, the ADSL light on router starts blinking and disconnects. It again lights properly after few secs and connection starts. And when receiver is kept down, same happens.

Why is this so?? IS anything wrong in my parallel line? (see the attachment) WHats the solution for this?????


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^^
this not the perfect way to arrange thing,
IMHO, 
	
	



```
To Phone line wiring==>Instrument
                         /
                        /
Phone line==>splitter==> 
                        \
                         \
                       Router==>LAN==>PC
```


----------



## spikygv (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i dont have any 3rd party firewall


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

My brother has decided to disconnect his BSNL connection after BSNL failed to correct the server downtime for over 1 month.
He's going for sify 256Kbps unlimited.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi guys,
will BSNL check my usage at the end of the month or by 15th of every month?


----------



## bijucool (Jan 14, 2008)

*Frequent disconnects*

Hi all,

I have been having frequent disconnects-reconnects with my BSNL BB connection. 

Parameters as below:

Link Speed
     Upstream : 508 Kbps
     Downstream : 8187 - 8191 Kbps 
S/NR
     Upstream: 1.1 dB - 2.1 dB (is this the problem?)
     Downstream: 13 dB - 18 dB
Attenuation 
     Upstream: 15.5 dB
     Downstream: 37.5 dB

Sometimes it takes ages to reconnect. Logs contain repeated "PPP triggered start" messages. 

The JE/JTO does not consider the SNR to be a problem. Will try to convince her. Meanwhile, cos I have concealed wiring BSNL tends to blame it on that. I am getting it changed to a direct line. Either my problem will get fixed or I will have better leverage with BSNL.

Meanwhile any inputs from fellow boarders on what I can check or do?

Thanks in advance,
Bijesh


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I got my BSNL BB connection on Jan 5 th and till now I have not been able to check my usage stats. I 've logged on to www.data.bsnl.in, I click on a red link for broad band customer, I enter my portal id and pass. When I click on any of the options billed, unbilled , detailed and consolidated all I get it ' No usage records found'
I am on H250 plan. BTW how to identify our plan coz I've applied for converting  to H500 plan.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I replaced old Huawei MT880 modem for UTSTARCOM UT300R2U and i am looking for any update for firmware ?someone help?


----------



## lavan_joy (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



jamesbond007 said:


> I got my BSNL BB connection on Jan 5 th and till now I have not been able to check my usage stats. I 've logged on to www.data.bsnl.in, I click on a red link for broad band customer, I enter my portal id and pass. When I click on any of the options billed, unbilled , detailed and consolidated all I get it ' No usage records found'
> I am on H250 plan. BTW how to identify our plan coz I've applied for converting  to H500 plan.



Go to *dataone.in and click check account usage


----------



## axxo (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

does changing my smartax mT800 modem will do any good to the speed?


----------



## din (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@praka123

I do not know the technical reason, but my UTSTARCOM modem worked far better than Siemens. So from my experience, it will work perfect for you. Updates are mandatory ? Or you are experimenting ?

@sagardani
Never give connection like that. Gary is right, you should connect as in the figure he gave.

@jamesbond007
When I got my conn, I couldn't check usage for first few days. Not sure why, but may be a temp problem for new users ?

@bijucool
I think the SNR is very low in your case and that may affect your connection. But check with experts here. Also, did you check the connections, like whether there is any joint, anything wrong with line etc ?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^Yes.UTSTARCOM is kinda OK for me,yeah i replaced my huawei mt880 modem which served me 2 years fine for the UTSTARCOM one for USB option/experimenting.also MT880 is available in UK and all,but just the badge,all chips are replaced.I am looking forward with UT300R2U for support and latest firmware(though this modem show line attn as 47dB  ,although speeds are better than Huawei getting 225KB/s @ night)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

January is coming to an end! Where the hell are the 8Mbps plans and 2Mbps unlimited plans ???


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I'm getting little impatient and frustrated. For Rs 1k I get this paltry 256k and 64k d/l & u/p speeds. IMO the minimum should be 512k. 

Still waiting for a decent connection at a resonable amount.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



drgrudge said:


> I'm getting little impatient and frustrated. For Rs 1k I get this paltry 256k and 64k d/l & u/p speeds. IMO the minimum should be 512k.
> 
> Still waiting for a decent connection at a resonable amount.


At present Home 500 is the best VFM plan

i think the speeds should increase in march/April only, as holi is comming.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

This is never ending cycle. First Diwali, nothing happens. Then Pongal, again nothing happens. Holi comes and goes without any cheer. At last Independence Day, yet no new plans. As wait patiently the year also goes by and we're back at square one.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



drgrudge said:


> This is never ending cycle. First Diwali, nothing happens. Then Pongal, again nothing happens. Holi comes and goes without any cheer. At last Independence Day, yet no new plans. As wait patiently the year also goes by and we're back at square one.


you seemed pissed off

cheer up man!
atleast we all have a faster Home internet connection than most of INDIA
things do change, but in India they change slowly

I still miss, our previous Tel co minister  Mr maran.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ 
Yeah, so much to download, so little bandwidth.  

Maran was prolly the best Minister I've seen for a long time. These suckers won't do good job nor let others do.


----------



## Stalker (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I just went to www.dataone.in & clicked on Check my account Usage. It directed me to *data.bsnl.in/wps/portal as usual. But IE is reporting it as a phishing website 

Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## din (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Stalker

Checked at 

*p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/ ?

When we check *data.bsnl.in/wps/portal , I see a red link to the above site. And it works for me.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Congrats to stalker on his newly installed BroadBand connection.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Stalker said:


> I just went to www.dataone.in & clicked on Check my account Usage. It directed me to *data.bsnl.in/wps/portal as usual. But IE is reporting it as a phishing website
> 
> Can anyone else confirm this?


forget Internet Explorer & Use firefox


----------



## Stalker (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@din 
Thanks , problem solved. I dunno why IE reports it as a phishing website 

@Harvik780
Thanks  

@Gary4gar
I do use Firefox, dunno why i opened that link in IE


----------



## din (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Another thing

*p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal

I can check usage there, but where is the place where I used to see my bill plan and all other details ? Coouldn't see it anymore  The above link gives only usage details and nothing else.


----------



## Unbounded Bond (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i have bsnl home plan 250 at my hoome, how cd i know abt dataone usage..i tried doing many things as mentioned in some threads but no successs. Hope u cd help.


----------



## lavi87 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Change in plan*

friends the bsnl S.D.O is not ready to change my plan to 500combo 
he says that as i have been migrated to new 117.xx.xx.xx ip . so i cant
change my plan for 3 months. is it in your area too.

i think i have got only 1 option left to disconnect my broadband plan and then apply again as new connection and new plan


----------



## din (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@lavi87

Make sure you will get broadband after you close it. Else it will not be fun !


----------



## axxo (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



drgrudge said:


> I'm getting little impatient and frustrated. For Rs 1k I get this paltry 256k and 64k d/l & u/p speeds. IMO the minimum should be 512k.
> 
> Still waiting for a decent connection at a resonable amount.



es am paying more than what 2MBPS connection users but still getting only 256kbps ,,it should be atleast 512kbps unlimited for 900 plans or atleast night unlimited 2MBps for all 900UL users..


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am using connect broadband. Its 990 Unlimited plan, according to connect my minimum speed is 80 kbps and maximum speed is 256kbps. I download a lot of data everyday but i am not satisfied with the actual download speed. 

Speedtest.net says that my download speed is 297 kb/s and upload speed is 72 kb/s. 

But whenever i download something using Internet download manager, maximum speed which i get is 24 kbps. Now i am confused of these calculations of bits and bytes (1byte=8bits)

I am planning to shift to dataone's home 500 plan. What is the actual upload and download speed of this plan.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Cerebral Assasin said:


> I am using connect broadband. Its 990 Unlimited plan, according to connect my minimum speed is 80 kbps and maximum speed is 256kbps. I download a lot of data everyday but i am not satisfied with the actual download speed.
> 
> Speedtest.net says that my download speed is 297 kb/s and upload speed is 72 kb/s.
> 
> ...



How many times will people confuse themselves with this?????

K*B*ps = Kilo *Bytes* per second
k*b*ps = Kilo *Bits* per second

When you write, please denote them with the correct types. Do not denote Kilo Bytes per second as kbps, if you do, then you're confusing yourself.

Your download manager gives you Kilo Bytes 24KBps=24x8=192Kbps.
It doesn't always mean that your download manager is going to give you the highest speed on the line, it will only give you the highest speed from the server it's downloading within a maximum limit of your line. So, if the server you're downloading has a maximum lesser than your line maximum, it doesn't mean your line is not performing. If your speed test show that you get 297Kbps, then moving to some other provided would sound foolish, because, it's already giving you more that what was promised. Rest is up to you to use your own judgement.


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Cyrus_the_virus said:


> How many times will people confuse themselves with this?????
> 
> K*B*ps = Kilo *Bytes* per second
> k*b*ps = Kilo *Bits* per second
> ...




Thanks for clearing it out, but i know all about bits and bytes. The thing is i am not satisfied with this speed. Also its quite costly, i pay 1091 Rs for it. I think dataone's plans are better. You didn't answer my real question, my question was, what is the actual speed of dataone's home 500 plan, is it better than my current plan or not?


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Your connect 990 plan specifies a maximum bandwidth as upto 256 Kbps. That is 32KBps.You should be happy if you get speeds higher than this.As per TRAI definition , this cannot be called as Broadband. It is only high speed internet.
As regards BSNL home 500 plan,the specified bandwidth is  256Kbps but can go upto 2Mbps depending upon your distance from the exchange and line parameters.

Just as an example my speed is mostly around 1.7 Mbps.

The BSNL home 500 plan will definitely be better than your current service, but be aware your max. free usage per month is capped at 2.5GB above which you will pay 80p per MB.(usage from 0200hrs to 0800hrs is however not counted)

Usually the best practice to determine your line's capability, will be to conduct the speed test from a local server.If you are using speedtest.net, choose the Mumbai server.

As Cyrus has pointed out your actual download speeds , will depend upon various other factors not really under your control.If your pipeline is capable of carrying more data than a single connect to a distant server can give, then you can usually increase the speeds for large files using a download accelerator which establishes more connections to the server to extract more juice.


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Thanks for the info, 1.7 Mbps is a good speed, my house is not far from the exchange, so there shouldn't be any problem. I will definitely download large files before 8 am. Yes i used Mumbai server for the test cause it was the nearest. I don't trust servers from Pakistan. I use Internet download manager as its the best out there and i use 16 connections per download. I have tweaked it to give the best performance. 

I hope BSNL won't dissappoint me.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Is there have 990 Plan, I hard only 900 Plan for Unlimited Using


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

boo......................... Connect 990 plan is that of HFCL (Himachal Futuristics Communication Ltd) in Punjab.


----------



## prafull (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi guys, I just got plan 500 (NU) and using huawei wa1003a modem.

My dsl speeds show 512/1024kbps.That means I am capped at 1 mbps intead of usual 2 mbps. How to increase the speed ? Where to complain about it ? 1800-424-1600 doesnt seem to work here in gwalior and ppl at 1500 have no clue about it.

Any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Can you please post the complete line statistics from your modem?


----------



## prafull (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Here it is:-


----------



## icehot (Jan 28, 2008)

*Broadband usage --dataone portal id*

I have been given portal id recently and I am finding it difficult to check my usage as this site is not opening most of the times

*p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/

I tried more than 25 times yesterday and only once this site opened.
Does others face this problem?


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



prafull said:


> Hi guys, I just got plan 500 (NU) and using huawei wa1003a modem.
> 
> My dsl speeds show 512/1024kbps.That means I am capped at 1 mbps intead of usual 2 mbps. How to increase the speed ? Where to complain about it ? 1800-424-1600 doesnt seem to work here in gwalior and ppl at 1500 have no clue about it.
> 
> Any help will be highly appreciated.


contact DE in your local exchange.
maybe your are far away from exchange, so they have capped speeds so the connection is more stable


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

yep @prafull, what gary4gar has stated is quite a possibility.That is exactly why I had asked you to post your line statistics.What you had posted is not the line statistics.
The  line parameter that counts in assessing the maximum possible speed is downstream line attenuation.If you let us know this figure then we can guestimate it and say whether BSNL has deliberately capped your line at 1024Kbps.So please post the line attenuation and SNR (noise  margin) figures.(both downstream and upstream)

If your downstream line attenuation suggests that your line is capable of higher speeds, then you should contact BSNL and ask them to set your speed @2048Kbps in the DSLAM.


----------



## ajin115 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi friends,

      After waiting 6 months i got Dataone, it works fine but the main problem is uploading files on my server. I cant upload, rename, edit or any operation with this connection on my server, but if i connect with tata it works fine from same computer. it also giving me problem in yahoo mail to delete mails, registering on sites unable to register. is there any setting in modem? which is not allowing me to do these things? even when i tried to submit this post unable with dataone.


----------



## spikygv (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

try changing dns server to openDNS

208.67.220.220
208.67.222.222


----------



## din (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

OK, finally paid the first bill of Dataone !

Didn't know today is the last day to pay bill. I used to get the printed bill correctly till last cycle, but this time I didn't get bill. I thought it is something with the broadband connection, as it is the first bill after Dataone is activated. Anyway called the exchange, and they gave me another number in exchange to check my bill details. When I called them, they said I can pay bill but to know the amount, come there directly ! I mean no details over phone. Not a  surprise anyway.

I had no clue how much it will be, anyway went there and they told me amount is Rs.4023 ! As theres an ATM near BSNL office, I could manage it. Mine is home unlimited 256 (home ul plus). They had no clue on the detailed bill. 

Anyway I guess its one month bill (900 + tax) plus one month advance (900 +tax), modem (Rs.1200) plus installation charge + activation etc. Is that correct ?

Another thing, the data usage portal. I remember I could logn and get all details like my plan, my data usage etc etc before. But the new data checking link has no other info than data usage volume and change password option. Nothing about bill plan, no profile, no address. No idea where it went. I am talking about these links

*data.bsnl.in

*p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal

Or not much details are available for new dataone users ?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^@din:how is  the dataone speed there?

For me,today speed is VERY LOW!  I just called the JE and he promised he will look the matter. 

I hope dth/satellite based internet lands here in India ASAP!


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^^^
get a Duplicate bill from your customer service center, they give it free of COST.
then see whats wrong, also check your usage www.portal.bsnl.co.in


----------



## janitha (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@praka123

Here at Kollam it is very slow most of the time nowadays and at times even slower than a dial up.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^YUP!I too am facing the same.it seems may be due to NIB-II connections they are giving now   
Hope @janitha you too ask the bsnl exchange for some confirmation  also my line-attenuation increased from 39 to 47  wtf? OFC fault?some paandis are digging cables here in the road


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Dunno what's wrong with my connection... I'm getting 19-21 KBps from this morning and normally it's 28-29 KBps.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

damn!!! 

WTF is goin on?

dataone is sooo slow.

This forum does not open, i changed the dns to "open dns", stil nothing,  pic. hosting site (imageshack) , only thumbnails work, not its link, browsing is really sloooooooooooooooow

but atleast d/l speed are at 70-80KBps

i'm posting this by logging in thru PROXY 

i thought the pc got some spywares or something, but now its confirmed, after seein you guys post.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

yep dataone is so slow. net bhi connect nahi ho raha hai.....


----------



## din (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Yes, net was slow, lil better now..

@gary4gar

I checked my usage, unbilled like 50 GB, billed also nearly same (50 GB). But before I could see the details like our plan, profile etc. Now no way to check those 

All get dataone bill like once in a month or once in two months like the normal tel bill ? I got dataone on Nov 15th 2007. And I paid the first bill in Jan.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Me too surfing through proxy.OpenDns is also not working.Latency has increased to a great extent.


----------



## janitha (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@praka123
 we are not the only people in the forum! #2934



drgrudge said:


> Dunno what's wrong with my connection... I'm getting 19-21 KBps from this morning and normally it's 28-29 KBps.



Really lucky. Mine is sooo slow. Even thinkdigit pages seldom open.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hope something nice happens after this slow speed. Hoping to see an increase in the speed. 


</daydreaming>


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Seems things are back to normal now.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



drgrudge said:


> Hope something nice happens after this slow speed. Hoping to see an increase in the speed.
> 
> 
> </daydreaming>


 


drgrudge said:


> Seems things are back to normal now.


 

What you get now, download speed 850kBps ( I mean 8192kbps )


----------



## praka123 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

still slow speeds.yester night  the speeds did climbed upwards.but,now today morning I am d/ling debian updates @ 7-12KB/S  WTF is Happening!?

Now,I went to router's web based config page(192.168.1.1) to set the modulation type as ADSL2 instead of earlier g.dmt and ADSL2+ ;a slight improvement;thats all.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

The problem in my area still persists,i have confirmed this from other guys.


----------



## din (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

One of my friends form Pune called me 15 mins back. Told me internet is down all over Pune, all comapnies are in trouble. They got the news that some cable in Egypt got cut. I do not know whether it is true.

Anyway here Dataone is up (may be the direct connection at Cochin ?). Yes it is slow all over Kerala.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Yeah it became slow again. Affected for the past 1 hour.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

yep net slow ho gaya hai... 

Guys use a proxy  

im using *www.free-canadian-proxy.info

Internet services in India and Egypt disrupted
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79365


----------



## Indranil92001 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Some web site takes time to loading but the download speed is good


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Its not only with BSNL its with hfclconnect too, mera net kal 2 baje se slow ho gaya tha ab theek huya hai.

Anyway, main aaj BSNL ke office main gaya tha, they said that i will have to apply for a telephone connection first, and i will have to pay 500 Rs for that, phone included. Uske baad main Dataone ka connection le sakta hoon. 600 Rs wala combo plan ke liye apply kar sakta hoon fir, so i will have to pay 1100 Rs only. No installation charges, nothing additional besides this.

Main to soch raha tha ki i will have to pay 3000 Rs atleast lekin i will pay only 1100 Rs. Router toh rent pe le lunga. Are there any additional hidden charges besides these ? And what is the monthly rental including taxes and router rental for Combo 600 plan.


----------



## din (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Cerebral Assasin

Sorry for going offtopic ...

Eenthough I can understand Hindi, it may not be easy (including me !) for most to read it and understand fast. Will be great if you write in English ..


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

ya,had it been in English, perhaps even me could have understood.What is this aadha hindi bhaki angrezi? 

BTW, I checked the internet speed a while ago and get a decent 1.27Mbps from the Chicago server of speedtest.net, though the pingtime is around 600msec - double of what is usual 300msec.
And incidentally someone said thinkdigit.com as an Indian site. Thinkdigit.com server is located in Colorodo USA.
Much to my surprise the PC Magazine's (U.K.) server is located in India, most probably at Chennai ( Bharti Airtel)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*Mbps UL* plan for home users on its way,   but wont be cheap, i guess.


*BSNL launches 1Mbps and 2Mbps Unlimited Broadband service under the Business Plan category*
*bsnl.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=399

Tariff = Business = UL 9000 Plus

Bandwidth*	
*1 Mbps*

* Up linking will be maximum 768 Kbps under both the plans.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

yep speeds are very slow, just 10-12kbps.

guys stop your torrents, the total bandwidth is decreased by 60%, let others breathe. 

*Save bandwidth!! *


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



gary4gar said:


> yep speeds are very slow, just 10-12kbps.
> 
> guys stop your torrents, the total bandwidth is decreased by 60%, let others breathe.
> 
> *Save bandwidth!! *


Will BSNL compensate by providing me 512kBps UL for the days they're doing this repair? 

I'm using p2p and maxing out my connection. Get 24-25 KBps against my usual speed of 29-30 kBps.


----------



## janitha (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Cerebral assassin
Are you trying to assassinate our cerebrum?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Ok, had a quick chat with CMD, BSNL and here's our interview: (Re posting here) 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2295/2233343888_54f5d31e96_o.jpg


----------



## Indranil92001 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@drgrudge do you ask about any speed increasing in future for the home user ( 2mbps to 8mbps ) during interview with CMD


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Indranil92001 said:


> @drgrudge do you ask about any speed increasing in future for the home user ( 2mbps to 8mbps ) during interview with CMD


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I found a interesting article @ bbforum.
here it is:


> New Delhi: India’s electronic ticketing and movie booking sites such as those run by Indian Railway Catering and Tourism Corp. Ltd, or IRCTC, Yatra Online Pvt. Ltd, and PVR Ltd saw a slump in ticket sales a day after two undersea cables carrying telecom traffic were severed in the Mediterranean Sea, disrupting half the Internet and communication capacity serving India.
> 
> The government said it expected the cables to be repaired within 10 days. Traffic on the affected routes were being shifted to “other cables such as SMW-3 cable and Pacific route cables etc. to restore the telecommunication links,” it said in a statement. SMW-3 is the name of a cable connecting South-East Asia, West Asia and Europe.
> 
> ...


*www.livemint.com/2008/01/31233125/Cable-breakdown-hits-rail-air.html
..and it's *reliance's* undersea cable which is broken 

news for me   bsnl/mtnl leasing from pvt companies


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Indranil92001 said:


> @drgrudge do you ask about any speed increasing in future for the home user ( 2mbps to 8mbps ) during interview with CMD


Sure, will ask him.


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

OK, here's it in English.  I went to BSNL office yesterday, they said that i will have to apply for a telephone connection first, and i will have to pay 500 Rs for that. Only then i can apply for Dataone connection. I will apply for 600 Rs Combo plan after that, that means that i will be paying 1100 Rs only. No installation charges, nothing additional besides this.

And i was thinking that i will have to pay atleast 3000 Rs but instead i will be paying 1100 Rs only. I won't buy the router but i will get it on rent. Are there any additional hidden charges besides these ? And what is the monthly rental including taxes and router rental for Combo 600 plan.


----------



## din (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Prakash

I am not very sure, but regarding the undersea cables that reach Cochin

SEA-ME-WE -> More share by VSNL

FLAG -> More share by Reliance

I think other ISPs are using these.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^read in manorama news paper(pg.no 15) that Ship anchor which destroyed the Flag Telecom's cables


----------



## prafull (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*Error 404: No target servlet configured for uri: /BroadBandCustomerPortal/* 

Anyone else getting this error message on *p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/  ?


----------



## din (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Yes, getting the same error. But not surprised lol, I used to get some sort of errors (not this error before though) all the time while accessing the link. sometimes it works, sometimes it does not !


----------



## amey_dude (Feb 1, 2008)

*BSNL Dataone slow browsing speed.*

I have dataone 900UL plan. I hv a wireless setup at my home. The router i hv is linksys WRT54GC. The browsing speed is very low. However i get speed around 25 to 30 KBps when downloading using FDM (free download manager). But still i am not justified to the speed i am paying for ie while browsing i dont get 256kbps speed. When i checked the speed test in dataone.in site it say i hv speed around 65kbps to 125 kbps( only once i had tht). Is this the speed i am paying 900 for  Or is something wrong in my connection only ??


----------



## nvidia (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: BSNL Dataone slow browsing speed.*

Its because of this - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79365


----------



## Rahim (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: BSNL Dataone slow browsing speed.*

Couldnt even connect last night but today theservice is on but it is too erratic at the moment
.


----------



## amey_dude (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: BSNL Dataone slow browsing speed.*

i also know the news. But then howcome others, i mean living my area having connection Home plan 500 can get 1.50Mbps ?? If they get so much speed i should also get around 200-225Kbps as i have 256 kbps connection ??


----------



## din (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: BSNL Dataone slow browsing speed.*

Lil surprised !!

Dataone 900UL plan is for 256 kbps max.

And you are getting 25 to 30 Kbps, that is 30 x 8 Kbps = 240 kbps which is very close to what BSNL promise.

Other schemes are like upto 2 Mbps, but 900UL plan is not like that. Its max is 256 kbps itself.

Hope it is clear now.

Oh, I forgot, I have the same thing as you  I mean UL 900 Plus scheme and same router (wireless).


----------



## suyashpandit (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: BSNL Dataone slow browsing speed.*

man u didnt see the news paper?

some internet cables are cutted in ocean so india and egypt's internet is 50% down 

but now its working well me also dataone user


----------



## din (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: BSNL Dataone slow browsing speed.*

@suyashpandit

He saw the news and his speed is good too ! I mean hes getting nearly 256 kbps itself. Seems hes just confused over the plans.


----------



## amey_dude (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: BSNL Dataone slow browsing speed.*

are...i know the plan....i said tht i get low speeds while browsing. 

see this picture.

*img297.imageshack.us/img297/480/98478801an3.th.jpg

jus now i hv tested.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Moody Bsnl servers


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@din:it seems NIB-II dataone users are not facing low speeds?(whose IP starts with 117.xx.) while those old dataone users having assigned 59.xx.x.x are facing real slow esp this time.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^still slow


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: BSNL Dataone slow browsing speed.*



amey_dude said:


> are...i know the plan....i said tht i get low speeds while browsing.
> 
> see this picture.
> 
> ...


hey don't use bsnl site for testing your speed.its not accurate.try www.speedtest.net


----------



## ayushman9 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Dataone has suddenly became slow ?*

I am residing in raipur ( C.G) . I have a vista ultimate 32 bit installed as primary operating system and win xp pro 64 bit as secondary but i only use vista to download  and have a dataone plan 500 activated .The connection was running fine however just a week ago it has suddenly got slow .ie

1.  When i go to dataone administration page it shows everything normal ,and when i click on the check download speed ,it shows it between 863 kbps to 1.023 mbps .

2 Almost all sites are taking some what more time to load . Eg Thinkdigit is taking approx 7 sec to load without pictures then 2 more sec for pictures previously it took only 3 to 4 sec for complete loading. However Google search is running fast or normal .

3 . The most annoying thing is rapid share . I always use to choose "telisonera " or "Global crossing" for download and download speed used to reach 120 kbps to 220 kbps LITERALLY . However now  it averages to 65 to 75 kbps and rarely reaching 100 kbps.

4. However torrent ( i use u torrent ) is running perfectly fine with speed somewhat slow but not so slow about 80 to 100 kbps depending upon tracker speed .

  What may be the problem ? I want to talk to bsnl Agent as last option as they are pretty rude here .


----------



## nvidia (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Dataone has suddenly became slow ?*

Its because of an undersea cable breakage...
See this - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79365


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Dataone has suddenly became slow ?*



ayushman9 said:


> I am residing in raipur ( C.G) . I have a vista ultimate 32 bit installed as primary operating system and win xp pro 64 bit as secondary but i only use vista to download  and have a dataone plan 500 activated .The connection was running fine however just a week ago it has suddenly got slow .ie
> 
> 1.  When i go to dataone administration page it shows everything normal ,and when i click on the check download speed ,it shows it between 863 kbps to 1.023 mbps .
> 
> ...


Good morning!
didn't read the news??
*www.business-standard.com/common/news_article.php?autono=312241&leftnm=8&subLeft=0&chkFlg=

my speeds are slow
*www.speedtest.net/result/229494281.png


Interesting info


> *REPAIRING A BROKEN UNDERSEA CABLE*
> 
> # Find the location of the accident; drag the damaged part to the surface, and replace it with a new stretch of cable
> # May also send light pulses along the fibers in the cable to determine the exact location
> ...


----------



## praka123 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*www.speedtest.net/result/229528377.png
^for national links also speed sucks


----------



## Ponmayilal (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

My speedtest
Chicago server:
*www.speedtest.net/result/229532834.png
Mumbai server:
*www.speedtest.net/result/229534205.png


----------



## prafull (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi guys, I have another query. 

I was using 500C plan (2-8 unlimited). I applied for special combo 999 plan(256 kbps unlimited connection, no rental plus free calls to all landlines and mobiles in mp and cg) on 28th Jan. I was told that my plan will change from 1st feb. I called local cc yesterday and they informed that my application has been forwarded to bangalore and plan will become active from evening and I will receive a call about that.

This morning that local cc number was unavailable so I called up 1500 and asked them which plan I am on and they said 999 combo plan. They dint had a clue whether my plan was changed but they informed " our record shows your plan as 999 combo, that means 256k unlimited + free calls to bsnl".
After that I checked my download speeds and I am still getting the same which I was getting with 500C plan(around 600k after undersea cable broke) . So my question is, is it safe to continue downloading and I wont be charged extra? Or should I wait for some sort of confirmatory call?


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ 
Afaik, they won't call you. You need to check your connection status by checking in their portal (i think dataone.in). It's mentioned there abt your plan. They still haven't changed your plan thats why you're getting 600k and not 256k.


----------



## prafull (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



drgrudge said:


> ^^
> Afaik, they won't call you. You need to check your connection status by checking in their portal (i think dataone.in). It's mentioned there abt your plan. They still haven't changed your plan thats why you're getting 600k and not 256k.


 
I cant find any place where my current plan is mentioned.My ip range is 117.xx.xx


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

1. *10.240.0.195/webLogin.jsp  

2. Log in and goto "User Info"

3. You see what plan you're provided with. Here's a screenie: 

*img.skitch.com/20080203-qbwy1eib8s1kw38pgywrue6uhg.jpg


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



drgrudge said:


> 1. *10.240.0.195/webLogin.jsp
> 
> 2. Log in and goto "User Info"
> 
> ...


I am sick of Home 500
Please pass on your user id & passwords


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/

not able to open this.

i got h500 activated in Jan. 1st week, but still i'm not able to login & check usage


----------



## amey_dude (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I think i know the problem. Its the linksys router. When i connect to the router given by bsnl then the speed goes upto to 300Kbps (checked using speedtest.net). But when i connect linksys router then the speed drops to 75-100 Kbps !! Anyone with linksys WRT54GC router facing the same problem ??


----------



## prafull (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*10.240.0.195/webLogin.jsp

Doesnt work for me 

*"Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage"*


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ try this..
*10.240.224.195/webLogin.jsp
its workin for me..


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Rockstar11 said:


> ^^ try this..
> *10.240.224.195/webLogin.jsp
> its workin for me..


^nope.

can Vista be a problem?


----------



## Indranil92001 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



s18000rpm said:


> ^nope.
> 
> can Vista be a problem?


 
I am using Vista, I dont have problem with open page *10.240.43.216
My IP start from 59.93.192.x
some time its from 59.93.162.x


----------



## praka123 (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^NIB-II 2nd phase of data1 have IP ranges with 117.xx.xx while the old dataone users are assigned 59.xx.xx

For NIB-II data1 users old dataone.in doesnt work!


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



gary4gar said:


> I am sick of Home 500
> Please pass on your user id & passwords


You problem. We can change the IDs from 2-8.  

prafull - 
ok goto dataone.in and click on "Check usage" on the top and then proceed.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

my IP starts with 117.

even the "dataone usage finder" fails to connect.


----------



## prafull (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



drgrudge said:


> prafull -
> ok goto dataone.in and click on "Check usage" on the top and then proceed.


 
Arey I know that method... but that redirects to


*p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/

which rarely works...and even if its working , it shows only usage, no plan details... Damn BSNL.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*img265.imageshack.us/img265/9477/data1lk8.th.jpg

this is what Vista says about *p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Maybe Vista problem. It works fine on my Mac + Safari/Firefox.


----------



## din (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Yes, the new portal has no info on profile / bill plan etc. Only data usage is given


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

oki, upon suggestion, i wanna continue this query from this thread...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79900

BSNL BROADBAND SPEED TESTER shows varying speeds from 1.8 to 2.3 Mbps.

I explained the problem to bsnl cc guy... it sounded greek and latin to him..


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



abhi_10_20 said:


> BSNL BROADBAND SPEED TESTER shows varying speeds from 1.8 to 2.3 Mbps



Are you expecting you see the same speeds over and over again on different tests? read back on the pages on this thread.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@abhi_10_20 I think you have problem with your Operating system. You said you update linux, So I think you have Linux Operating system. Try with another operating system or another computer which have Windows or try with new NIC card.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^  Linux infact offers better speeds due to correct settings of MTU. 
dont give such bad advices pls! 

btw,the dataone speed tester in dataone.in page feels that my speed is 220KBps  -damn,this test is such a fake!
I have tested in dslreports and reported 1.8mbps back 

also,opendns now sucks! the dataone dnsservers works better!
below is my dns servers for dataone:
218.248.240.23
218.248.240.135


----------



## vaithy (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Dear praka,

even while I downloads softwares via synaptic package manager, I could n't get constant speed some time same file is downloading at the speed 220KBs suddenly changes to 211 kBs and 190 KBs...within span of few seconds.. retesting in the same server will show varying speed, this happened due to noise levels, as well as nature of technology used (adsl is like single foot path..where as Dsl both upstream and downstream traffic can be handled simultenuosly you get constant speed in DSL based ISP)

with regards,
vaithy


----------



## adi007 (Feb 10, 2008)

*New to BSNL datone..*

Well i just got the BSNL BB yesterday..250 rs plan..just 1 GB limit ..i have several questions..

Please i need the solutions to these queries urgently..Don't quote the entire post just specify the number and ur solution...

1.i check my account usage by logging in some *10. something..now i dunno whether checking also counts in my bandwidth or not..i may sound absurd but 1 GB limit is a very very less so i need to know whether checking the acount usage will count in my limit or not..? _solved_

2.i am very confused regarding how to use 1GB limit for the whole month..In our college all ads are blocked by proxy..so i am planning to block all ads so that i can reduce upload and download ..i dunno how to block it..
Apart from ads i want to block all the images greater than the specified size..i used opera. it will block images but it will block all the images which i don't want ..take for example our college,it will block all the images from imageshack only or some specifed sites .. is there any way to do so.._solved_

3.I frequently check my account usage..i found that the currently consumed bandwidth is not displayed in my account.. so i have to log out for about 10 mins and again login to see my baind width..i contacted the BSNL office and they told me that the account usgae will be updated once in 1 hour..i am in utter confusition _solved_

4.This is the thing that is striking my head -->slow speed..
i checked the speed in various site and it reported me some 1.5 or 1 MBPS ...in our college the speed is around 700 KBPS..now what i find is the websites (nearly all websites ) are taking a long time to open..i dunno why..?i beleive it's not due to cable cut coz my speed is alright and is greater than our college..Our college speed is excellent.websites will open within a fraction of seconds..our college has employed proxy so will it make any difference..

5.Since i am low on limit,so i have disabled automatic updates of windows,antivirus,firewall and every application.Is there any software which can be used to know whether any software is accesing the net and how much bandwidth it's consuming and plot a graph of bandwidth usage like task manager..i used firewall(Comodo) but i didn't liked it.._solved_

6.Now i am using Avast home edition..Now i have disabled the automatic updates..so i beleive even when my Avast is active it will not consume any bandwidth ..Am i right..?

7.I have all the idea of getting net connected in my linux(Ubuntu)..now what are the things that is should disable so that their will be no automatic downloads.._solved_

8.I used yahoo messenger to chat..i will have ads below.. i want to disable it so that it will not consume the bandwidth..any way to do that _solved_

9.What is ping and what is ping time..? _solved_

10.Can anyone suggest me the ways to lower bandwidth usage for websites.. _solved_

11.I am accesing net via ethernet port..there is also an option for USB port..which is better..almost all my freinds are connecting net via USB port _solved_

12.Will chatting,IRC,IM consume greater amount of bandwidth ..?_solved_


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



vaithy said:


> Dear praka,
> 
> even while I downloads softwares via synaptic package manager, I could n't get constant speed some time same file is downloading at the speed 220KBs suddenly changes to 211 kBs and 190 KBs...within span of few seconds.. retesting in the same server will show varying speed, this happened due to noise levels, as well as nature of technology used (adsl is like single foot path..where as Dsl both upstream and downstream traffic can be handled simultenuosly you get constant speed in DSL based ISP)
> 
> ...



@vaithy, please understand that you will never get constant speed from a server! it will keep varying! and please understand that this is not going to be any different if you have DSL and not ADSL!


----------



## ramsingh (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hello everyn,
 i live near PUNE(70 kms frm pune .. Baramati..);. gt my dataone connectn 2 months back..but since then i hav not been able to view by Dataone usage... plus now there are frequent connectin problems... i hav told my exchange abt these problems. but no action from their end.. i am really dissapointed with BSNL now.. plz Tell me the Phone no. of top bosses in PUNE BSNL.. so that i can convey my problem directly to them..... i even called the JTO Bangalore.. but they said that the exchange has to call them not individuals...
plz give the  phone no: 

thnkz in advance


----------



## adi007 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: New to BSNL datone..*

no reply


----------



## vaithy (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



ramsingh said:


> Hello everyn,
> i live near PUNE(70 kms frm pune .. Baramati..);.  plz Tell me the Phone no. of top bosses in PUNE BSNL.. so that i can convey my problem directly to them..... i even called the JTO Bangalore.. but they said that the exchange has to call them not individuals...
> plz give the  phone no:
> 
> thnkz in advance



Dear ramsingh,
AAre you saying you are  in PUNE... but in the name of Godsake , why did you conracted JTO in Bangalore... for pune complaints click the link below.. bottom right you will see the word complaints appeared.. when you click the link a complaint form will appear fill up it.. another one in the Home page find out the left pane then click the Officers directory link.. find out the officers responsible for your area contact him ..

Good luck..

vaithy

*www.maharashtra.bsnl.co.in/ssa/pune/default.asp?page=default


----------



## praka123 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

MTU:1492
^is that what you all set for dataone?


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: New to BSNL datone..*

Whoops! A BIG QnA thread here   I also have a BSNL BB Connection with a H500 plan BTW. I am trying to answer your questions here. 


Basically checking the account usage and anything else like that results download and upload of some data and thus they are indeed chargeable.
You can use AdBlock Plus plugin for firefox to block most of the ad, I do not know how to do that in Opera. And to block some specific pages, you can specify them in your firewall.
Yes the BSNL server needs some time to update. BTW why do you need the updated list so fast ?  
I do not understand this question as you declared your speed is OK and also slow at the same time
I think for Windows XP, a third party firewall is a must. Vista's default firewall is moreover OK.
I also think that Avast will not consume bandwidth as long as you are not sending any file to there server for inspection.
Ubuntu has a great gui based options to disable the Automatic Updates and it only notifies about the updates and do not install them at first without confirmation.
Use Pidgin (www.pidgin.im) instead of YM. It also supports a plethora of other chatting protocols as well and do not ridden with ads.
Just Google or search in Wikipedia abt PING.  
Disable pictures, javascripts and Flash contents of a site to reduce bandwidth usage.
Ethernet is a way better than USB and please stay with it. Do not dump Ethernet for the sake of USB.
Any chatting only with the support of text or picture takes a very small toll on bandwidth. But stay away from Voice and Video chats.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: New to BSNL datone..*

Blocking ads in yahoo msngr is possible...there are some registry changes needed..google it and fixes for your specific version number..

Secondly..dont disable avast update..it consumes veryy little amount of data..leave it as it is..

and there is a software called admuncher...ts best in the busines..can block ads in IE,Firefox,Opera...

for FF there is adblock plus
for IE install IE7 pro v2.0


----------



## adi007 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: New to BSNL datone..*

@debsuvra:Thanks for the reply..
in ur reply regarding question 3, i need them since i am low in limit and i must check the account frequently..

in question 4 i mean reported bandwidth is very good but browsing speed is 
way too low..

regarding question 5 i asked for a free good bandwidth monitoring software which will monitor the upload and download usage and will plot a graph..u took mistake for firewall..

regarding question 6, i think avast consumes some bandwidth even if automatic updates are disables..why coz i have seen a bandwidth usage of avast in my firewall..though it's less it may seriously effect me..

Thanks for mentioning Pidgin, i am already using it....it's very good..

Regarding 9,if i google PING i will get some tech stuff which is difficult to understand..So it will be helpful for me if some one just explains the gist of it..



spitfire said:


> Blocking ads in yahoo msngr is possible...there are some registry changes needed..google it and fixes for your specific version number..
> 
> Secondly..dont disable avast update..it consumes veryy little amount of data..leave it as it is..
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply..
i am using piggin so no problem with ads..
If i dont disable avast it will strongly affect me coz i have only 1 GB limit and within 2 days nearly 70 MB has been consumed just for browsing 
will try admuncher ..thanks
^^will i block ads by google..


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: New to BSNL datone..*

1) Since u got the connection yesterday, u should be using *p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/ to check the account usage, i presume. Yes any data transfer that occurs after u connect to the Internet is accounted for.

2) As mentioned, u can try using Firefox coupled with ad-block, flash block. Also images should be disabled while browsing. These helps greatly in reducing the bandwidth.

3) Yea, it takes sometime for the usage to be updated. But surely not 1 hour. Max of 10 - 20 mins. 

4) Websites opening within a fraction of second is dependant on your DNS server settings. Try OpenDNS or Treewalk DNS for faster DNS resolution.

5) *download.trafficstatistic.com/download/TrafficStatistic_Win_1.2.0.1.setup.exe should help u monitor the usage of individual programs. The interface is a bit complex, but it shows detailed traffic reports.

6) Antivirus updates wont take that much of bandwidth. I would suggest enabling the same. Frequent speed tests are waste of bandwidth though 

7) Not exactly a linux buff, still i have used Ubuntu and there are options to disable auto updates.

8) Google is your friend. Search and u might find numerous programs designed to remove ads from Y! Msgr

9) Ping : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping

10) See (2) of this post

11) Ethernet is recommended.

12) No. Provided u remove the ads which appear.

Hope i have answered the queries to your satisfaction


----------



## adi007 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: New to BSNL datone..*

i am currently using admuncher..the browsing speed went too down while using it...
this many sound crazy but i am thinking whether admuncher will save bandwidth or will consume more bandwidth..moreover it's shareware any freeware alternative..


----------



## Akshay (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: New to BSNL datone..*

Use Datafox Firefox addon to calculate ur usage. It is amazing n simple to use. Use Adblock to block the ads (firefox addon). It wil save u bandwidth by blocking those flash ads, banners, etc.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I cant believe, i guess Deluge torrent client in Ubuntu was the culprit in my problem ... yesterday, i used utorrent in windows to download the alpha 4 release of Ubuntu, and man, the speeds were insanely great  and no such problem as i mentioned earlier, was there. Now, even though my problem is solved in one way, i can't understand how could Deluge create such a problem.... and yeah... i prefer to use Deluge, so plz help to get a solution.


----------



## adi007 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: New to BSNL datone..*

cool_techie_tvm and Akshay thanks for the reply..
i am using adblock ..works amazing..

data fox works like a wonder...excellent 

i have installed the following plug ins in Firefox.. 





> No script,datafox,fasterfox,flashblock,leech block,inline image blocked line,Grease monkey,chat zilla,Firefox 2.0.0.9 Adblock 0.5.3.043 Adblock Filterset.G Updater 0.3.1.3 Adblock Plus 0.7.5.3 Adblock Plus: Element Hiding Helper 1.0.2


 Please go through it and tell me whether these are enough to save bandwidth... and if there is any plug ins which consumes bandwidth please tell me

i want to block all images from imageshack.us ..any way to do that in firefox..?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^open a port and add that port in deluge options.
when net is connected,
from synaptic manager install "lokkit"
then open a terminal and run "sudo lokkit"
select custom option using TAB,ALT keys and enter in "other ports"= *53416
*press OK and exit.
now open deluge-torrent options and find the port option.there enter *53416 .*that's it!

I hope ur in bridge mode though(ie,u dial from linux to connect dsl).
if u use router dialer(pppoe mode),you need to open the port in router.
*portforward.com got page for ur router model.
I dont think so,as ur getting good speeds in window$


----------



## adi007 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: New to BSNL datone..*

^^no reply 
Now another thing..
my net connection was activated on 9th feb..i asked BSNL official about the billing in this month he told me


> The billing will be done once in month..since 9 days are already passes we will calculate the billing for 20 Days..that is this month the bill will be around 165 rs instead of 250 rs..The band width will also be lowered around 650 MB not 1 GB


^^Is this right...? What u guys say about the reply given by BSNL official

i have updated the main post..marked which are solved..the following are still striking my head..


> 4.This is the thing that is striking my head -->slow speed..
> i checked the speed in various site and it reported me some 1.5 or 1 MBPS ...in our college the speed is around 700 KBPS..now what i find is the websites (nearly all websites ) are taking a long time to open..i dunno why..?i beleive it's not due to cable cut coz my speed is alright and is greater than our college..Our college speed is excellent.websites will open within a fraction of seconds..our college has employed proxy so will it make any difference..
> 
> 6.Now i am using Avast home edition..Now i have disabled the automatic updates..so i beleive even when my Avast is active it will not consume any bandwidth ..Am i right..?



@cool_techie_tvm:


> 4) Websites opening within a fraction of second is dependant on your DNS server settings. Try OpenDNS or Treewalk DNS for faster DNS resolution.


^^ how to do this


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: New to BSNL datone..*



adi007 said:


> @cool_techie_tvm:
> 
> ^^ how to do this


Preferred Open DNS servers:
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220

dont use
61.1.96.69
61.1.96.71

Use flashblock extension to save flash based ads bandwidth.


----------



## adi007 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: New to BSNL datone..*

^^Thanks..will try it in my home ..currently in my college ...
and BTW will it consume some extra bandwidth..
please look at post 9 and 10..there are lots of queries..


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: New to BSNL datone..*



adi007 said:


> ^^Thanks..will try it in my home ..currently in my college ...
> and BTW will it consume some extra bandwidth..
> please look at post 9 and 10..there are lots of queries..


ping is nothing but a data packet sent to a destination and getting reply from the destination abt the state and channel configuration.Nope, the bandwidth consumed will be more or less same.

Download includes : web surfing, checking dataone portal, updates and anything that involves transmission of data packets in or out.


Best you can do to reduce bandwidth is to never delete cache  of browser(resort to secondary browser for rapidshare kinda sh!t), use adblock plus + flashblock. Disable Auto Updates for softwares. Use a good firewall(Comodo 3 pro) and allow only reasonable amount of software to access net.


----------



## adi007 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: New to BSNL datone..*



T159 said:


> Preferred Open DNS servers:
> 208.67.200.200
> 208.67.220.220
> 
> ...


i tried it..changed the DSN server 
i was able to connect but no websites displayed.....


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: New to BSNL datone..*

^der is a correction

Open DNS servers:
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

sorry, forgot abt the 222


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

see you got three choices
1) BSNL 's Unrelible DNS
2) OpenDNS Relible but slow DNS
3)brun your own dns which is both reliable and fast

I choose the third option, choose which suits you most


----------



## adi007 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



gary4gar said:


> see you got three choices
> 1) BSNL 's Unrelible DNS
> 2) OpenDNS Relible but slow DNS
> 3)brun your own dns which is both reliable and fast
> ...


hey,i believe this is the reply for me..right..?
how to do option 3...


----------



## bhunnu16 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi! I live in Bulandshahr (U.P.). I have BSNL 500U plan. From few days I am facing a problem of server not responding. When I click the connect button the connection, it stops at 'Verifying your username & password'. Then time out with  no server response. This is happening only with my connection as I asked my neighbors (they have BSNL too) whether they are facing the same problem and they said they never faced this problem.The problem lasts from 5 min to a day.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

go to our bsnl broadband office its problem from ur local city server there is machine which hang so they needed to reset the machine then its work properly


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



adi007 said:


> hey,i believe this is the reply for me..right..?
> how to do option 3...


Use BIND


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Wanted to post this for a long time, but here we go... 

We don't even get 64kbps upload. It's 56kbps only.  On an average, I'm able to upload 1 GB for every 6-7 GB I download. 

*img.skitch.com/20080212-dy7ptf8953sefgc4f3hinsbnn5.jpg


----------



## bhunnu16 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



NIGHTMARE said:


> go to our bsnl broadband office its problem from ur local city server there is machine which hang so they needed to reset the machine then its work properly



I know this is dumb... but Is the machine needed to reset for a problem which occurs for some time. Till now only I am having this problem, others(people in my city) connections are working fine. 
Also by resetting the machine once ,will the problem be fixed forever?


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

my dataone was down for 3 days.

reason: my number got a crossconnection with some other number, as a result i spend 2 sleepless nights, picking up calls & saving wrong no


----------



## ramsingh (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

gt my dataone connection in dec... now in d portal  the usage between 2-8 am.. is counted..whereas i m in Home 500 plan.... the portal shows 36 GB data transfer.. what 2 do.. is this d same with others???

gt my dataone connection in dec... now in d portal  the usage between 2-8 am.. is counted..whereas i m in Home 500 plan.... the portal shows 36 GB data transfer.. what 2 do.. is this d same with others???


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Contact BSNL,
I pray they would listen & rectify, else you are in big trouble

As, you will get around Rs28,000/- bill


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



ramsingh said:


> gt my dataone connection in dec... now in d portal  the usage between 2-8 am.. is counted..whereas i m in Home 500 plan.... the portal shows 36 GB data transfer.. what 2 do.. is this d same with others???





gary4gar said:


> Contact BSNL,
> I pray they would listen & rectify, else you are in big trouble
> 
> As, you will get around Rs28,000/- bill



Dude, are you really on H500?? If you can prove this in consumer court you can really sou them big.......


----------



## ramsingh (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hello.. guys.. plz.. suggest a remedy for this.. what to do??


----------



## RCuber (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



ramsingh said:


> gt my dataone connection in dec... now in d portal  the usage between 2-8 am.. is counted..whereas i m in Home 500 plan.... the portal shows 36 GB data transfer.. what 2 do.. is this d same with others???



The portal shows total BW used.. but data transfered during the free period will not be charged. its common for new dataone users to have this doubt.


----------



## ramsingh (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@ charan.. can u confirm this. i mean .. has it happened to anyone else.... i am really bothered.. plz suggest remedy...


----------



## dr_jimit (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hello, everybody,
This thread is Huge, 
So Pl tell me if

Home 500c plan is available for old customers or not?

previously it was for new customers only.


----------



## bhunnu16 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have 500 plan. From last few days the portal *p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/
is not showing my used data.
When I select the month, it says 'No Usage Records Found For.. '
Can any one explain this?


----------



## ramsingh (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@ BHUNNU  r u in Home 500 plan ..if so.. is the download between 2-8 being counted???


----------



## bhunnu16 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



ramsingh said:


> @ BHUNNU  r u in Home 500 plan ..if so.. is the download between 2-8 being counted???


During the month it was counted but after the bill was made for that month, they deleted it.. still showing 13 gb data used.


----------



## appu (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

dont worry u wont be charged the data is just for detail purpose and wil not be counted.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



dr_jimit said:


> Hello, everybody,
> This thread is Huge,
> So Pl tell me if
> 
> ...


Its available for all customers.
my friends has recently changed from HOME 500 to HOME 500 C, i myself submitted the application for it , how ever he checked usage at the new site: *p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/

maybe its not given to old customers on *10.240.144.195/webLogin.jsp
maybe the new site may not be compitable

but BSNL no where states that this is for new customers only,


----------



## pratik03 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

what is average speed we can get in home 500c plan betn 2-8am?

Is it same as specified speed?


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am facing a problem with my BB connection.
I am not able to open www.microsoft.com
Any one facing the same problem


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

how to configure Wi-Fi modem to *Always On* mode?

the BSNL noobs configed it as *dial-up*

i want to use access the internet thru my Desktop as well as Laptop at same time.

modem- UT StartCom WA3002G4


----------



## Stalker (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



bhunnu16 said:


> I have 500 plan. From last few days the portal *p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/
> is not showing my used data.
> When I select the month, it says 'No Usage Records Found For.. '
> Can any one explain this?


 

try *bbservice.bsnl.in/
It works for me

the p3hosting one doesnt work for me as well.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

any good news???


----------



## bhunnu16 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Thanks Stalker.


----------



## casual_gamer (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am charged 500 rupees security deposit for shifting from Home 500 to 500 Combo plan. Are they right or should i get it corrected?


----------



## janitha (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



casual_gamer said:


> I am charged 500 rupees security deposit for shifting from Home 500 to 500 Combo plan. Are they right or should i get it corrected?



It is not at all logical but it is BSNL.


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



casual_gamer said:


> I am charged 500 rupees security deposit for shifting from Home 500 to 500 Combo plan. Are they right or should i get it corrected?


Get it corrected.........because you had already given the security deposit at the time of getting the connection........

It also happened to me when I had shifted to H1000 from H500. At the time when I had got the connection, I had paid Rs.500 Security Deposit and they charged me Rs.1000 security deposit (in the Debits). I went and told them that I had already paid Rs.500, so I just need to pay Rs.500 more.........They corrected it and subtract Rs.500 from my bill.

*In your case, you'll not have to pay any Security Deposit now because you had already paid Rs.500 at the time of connection.*


----------



## casual_gamer (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^I just checked my phone bills, only installation fee was charged, i did not pay any security deposit at that time as i already had an existing landline.

Bsnl dataone tariff page actually says no security deposit for home500, but they are charging "one month charges" as security deposit for 500 Combo plans.

Are there still any chances of me getting Rs.500 refund or have bsnl got it right this time? I think they got it right, no?*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon9.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

guys. atleast tell this.
as i've conncted my laptop & desktop to same router (wifi), what IP do i hae to give to the laptop?

i gave my desktop - 192.168.1.3

as the laptop keeps asking to connect to internet


----------



## adi007 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i am in a  real confusion....dunno what to do ...
my new data one(250 rs  plan 1 GB limit,No nighttime UL) was activated on 9th of this month...till now 663.52 MB has been consumed....now i asked about the BSNL official about the limit this month and he told me that the limit will be not 1 GB but less that it....there will be also reduction in the this month bill...so the question is how much is my limit this month and how much is left to me..
please i need to know this quickly....
BTW i have installed dataone addin in my firefox and according to it Allowed percent:72 and used percent:66....can i rely on it...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys

Today I have also become a BSNL BB customer. I have Home 1000 Plan, in which you get 5 GB download limit.

I want to know your expert advise. Since this thread is too long and I can't browse thru all posts.

Can you guys tell me all important things which I should know as a BB customer? Like any tricks if can be used to improve speed?, All URLs to check accounts, etc.?, I want to know all things which are important.


----------



## Abhishek_sharma360 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hii ppl.......

I have got a bill of jan 2008 of about 13000 Rs. though my plan is H500 even my portal shows it...They hav counted night usage in my bill!!! ....I told them earlier the situation of billing in jan when i saw in ruppees column they said we will rectify it but now after receiving bill they are just ignoring.
In my dec bill it was also written in plan column H500C so i used it in jan only on night...........BSNL SUCKSSSSSS!!........
Now we are heading towards consumer court....Any advice guyz??


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Abhishek_sharma360 said:


> Hii ppl.......
> 
> I have got a bill of jan 2008 of about 13000 Rs. though my plan is H500 even my portal shows it...They hav counted night usage in my bill!!! ....I told them earlier the situation of billing in jan when i saw in ruppees column they said we will rectify it but now after receiving bill they are just ignoring.
> In my dec bill it was also written in plan column H500C so i used it in jan only on night...........BSNL SUCKSSSSSS!!........
> Now we are heading towards consumer court....Any advice guyz??


I've one suggestion for you:
Go to consumer court & Prove that you have H500 and *ask them for a big compensation.* 

And Ramsingh is going to have Rs.36,000 bill.......*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=747053&postcount=3037

I think that their new portal (for IPs 117.x.x.x) has a bug and they need to rectify it soon.

-------------


adi007 said:


> i am in a  real confusion....dunno what to do ...
> my new data one(250 rs  plan 1 GB limit,No nighttime UL) was activated on 9th of this month...till now 663.52 MB has been consumed....now i asked about the BSNL official about the limit this month and he told me that the limit will be not 1 GB but less that it....there will be also reduction in the this month bill...so the question is how much is my limit this month and how much is left to me..
> please i need to know this quickly....
> BTW i have installed dataone addin in my firefox and according to it Allowed percent:72 and used percent:66....can i rely on it...


I guess:

date of activation/no. days in month * 1000 = Data limit reduced
i.e.
9/29 * 1000 = 310.34MB

Your this month's limit should be 1000 - 310.34MB = 689.66 MB

Also, your monthly rental will be reduced by Rs.77. It should be Rs.173.......


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys

I'm getting 230 KBps download speed in my Home 1000 plan. Is it good?
Also how to check the data usage? I have checked following URL which was mentioned in a post here:

*p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/

But when I enter the portal ID and password, a blank page opens. Nothing happens after that. Is there any other URl?


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^ Try this: *bbservice.bsnl.in/
Also this new portal is totally rubbish. The old one was a lot better.......
Many users have faced the problem which you are facing.

And yes 230KB/s is damn good. The maximum you can expect is 256KB/s but you can't get this because you are probably not near to the exchange.....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ Thanks buddy. I have tried all following links mentioned in this thread but none of them working:

*bbservice.bsnl.in/
*10.240.128.195/webLogin.jsp
*10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp
*10.249.89.199/weblogin.jsp
*10.240.0.195/

Also whats the use of following link?

*192.168.1.1/

There is a link to change password. Which password is this? Our dataone login password ? I'm totally out of clue.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^The default user name and password for 192.168.1.1 is admin AFAIK.

If you are a firefox user, then to see usage, install this add-on -
*www.thegoan.com/datafox/

You can also check your usage from 
www.dataone.in and there click on the "Dataone Account administration" link and you will be redirected to some other page. You can check your usage from there


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ Thanks buddy. I have tried all following links mentioned in this thread but none of them working:
> 
> *bbservice.bsnl.in/
> *10.240.128.195/webLogin.jsp
> ...


The *10.24x.x.x are not going to work for you as they are for the old DataOne users who have the 59.x.x.x IP range. You are a new customer, so you are going to get IPs from this range 117.x.x.x. Wait for the next month to start. Your panel may start working from may.

I don't know how to change the password in the new portal because I haven't accessed it and I even can't.



Vishal Gupta said:


> Also whats the use of following link?
> 
> *192.168.1.1/
> 
> There is a link to change password. Which password is this? Our dataone login password ? I'm totally out of clue.


*192.168.1.1/ is the page for your Router preferences. It is used to configure your router, check your ADSL line status, change DNS servers etc. 
From this page you can only change the password for accessing the router. 

The default username & password for accessing your Modem CP are *admin* and *password* respectively.

You can't change the Broadband password from here. It can only be changed from the Portal, if it can be. Changing the password is very easy in the old portal.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ Thanks a lot buddy. I think I should wait for a few hours/days to access the portal. atm even "data.bsnl.in" is not working.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^I dont think you need to wait for a few days. If you are using it for the first time, then check the usage next time when you come ol. BSNL usage is not updated immediately. Its updated once a session ends.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



nvidia said:


> ^^I dont think you need to wait for a few days. If you are using it for the first time, then check the usage next time when you come ol. BSNL usage is not updated immediately. Its updated once a session ends.


This can also be true. But I've told you to wait for few days because I've assumed that your Usage isn't updating in any way, even  after disconnecting. This had happened with me with the old portal when I had got the connection in March 2005 .


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ Thanks a lot buddy. I think I should wait for a few hours/days to access the portal. atm even "data.bsnl.in" is not working.



few hours/days???

i've been waiting like that since 1st week of January

nothing works, not even that Data1 usuage finder s/w.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^Did you ask the customer care people??


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

 

you too know how good the BSNL's custmer care is.

they say the same, it'll take time to activate your account (@ b'lore HQ).

i dont kno why i asked them about LimeWire  (it doesnt connect, evn proxy fails). they thought it as lan/ethernet cable.


----------



## din (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Vishal Gupta and all new Dataone customers

From my experience - may be lil strange !

I could not access the data usage link (yes, I also tried all links listed) for the first 1-2 weeks when I got the connection. After that the links started working but only in a tata indicom connection (yes even more strange lol). Finally after 3 weeks or so, everything became ok and I can check the usage now.

I guess they need to setup something in server, so in my opinion do not worry, it may take some days, but I think it wil be alright after few days.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



s18000rpm said:


> you too know how good the BSNL's custmer care is.
> 
> they say the same, it'll take time to activate your account (@ b'lore HQ).


BSNL CC sux i agree... When i got the connection, they gave it to me without updating the user name and password for my account... After making a million calls, they updated it finally after 15 days



s18000rpm said:


> i dont kno why i asked them about LimeWire  (it doesnt connect, evn proxy fails). they thought it as lan/ethernet cable.


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


offtopic: Are you from B'lore?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^K.G.F


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*Wierd Internet Connection Problem*

i've to do this everytime after restarting modem to browse.


*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/1-20080222075402.jpg *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/2-20080222075402.jpg *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/3-20080222075403.jpg

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/4-20080222075404.jpg *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/5-20080222075404.jpg

i'm on Vista, experiencing this problem since two days.
no s/w installed/un-installed since weeks.


----------



## Chirag (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Me on 900 UL. My connection stops in between. No error nothingg it jst stops working. Even switching on/off doesn't work. After some time it again starts working. WTF WTF!!


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Chirag said:


> Me on 900 UL. My connection stops in between. No error nothingg it jst stops working. Even switching on/off doesn't work. After some time it again starts working. WTF WTF!!


The MODEM gets disconnected or you're not able to open websites while still being connected??


----------



## prashant9918 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

U Are Facking This Isn't Working


----------



## ramsingh (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i hav landline + dataone connectn from BSNL.. i might be tranfered from Pune 2 mumbai.. i dont want 2 diconnect d line.. can i transfer d landline + dataone connecnt 2 my frnd.. that is insted of me being d owner .. my frnd will then be d owner ... is this possible?? how??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

All the new Dataone users (with ip 117.x.x.x) will NOT be able to use the old bsnl site/software like dataone usage finder/datafox etc.

For checking usage you gotta login to *p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/ and enter your portal id and the password. PORTAL ID is a 14digit id issues for you for port binding (meaning your connection is bound to your number and nobody else can use it). This is NOT the same as your loginid/username. If you don't haf this get it from BSNL. Use the login password in the password. After loggin in you can change your login and email a/c password, view usage, view plan details etc.

The blank page appears for 2 reasons:
1) you a/c on the usage site is not activated (usually takes under a week)
2) you've entered a wrong portal. (confirm your portal and also ensure that its 14 digits.)

At the moment none of those usage finders will work. You gotta login to that site.

@VG
192.168.1.1 is the IP address of your router (modem in layman's term). You can change its settings there - like changing from pppoe to bridge mode, DNS etc.

Also, the speed you are getting corresponds to 2mbps. If you've got this plan then its fine.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

is rapidshare slow today since 10am?

i'm getting only 30-40KBps
but got 150+KBps at around 9am

speed test (while d/lin thru rs)
*www.speedtest.net/result/238291351.png


----------



## Chirag (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@gagandeep - The modem lights keep blinking like they normally do, the sites stop opening..


----------



## prashant9918 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

still its not working and my portal id is contain just 6 digits nothing more


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^ Then it is wrong. It needs to be 14 digits. Enquire from bsnl about it.


----------



## nandmkumar (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have a Dataone BSNL Broadband connection under Home 500 plan which enables the customer to enjoy free unaccounted internet  between  02.00 and 08.00 hours. The present system to enable the customer to check his/her usage particulars is quite inadequate. Quite often the site is down and the customer cannot enter the site using the user namd and password allotted to the customer. If at all entered the usage data provided in the spreadsheet is incomplete and unupdated. Earlier, before the change introduced since january 2008, the customer could get the net usage particulars (i.e, the actual GB used after deducting the usage during FREE hours).  Now the customer has to spend time with a calculator  and calculate the the actual usage after deducting the free hour usage.  The BSNL should be more customer-friendly in these matters


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



infra_red_dude said:


> All the new Dataone users (with ip 117.x.x.x) will NOT be able to use the old bsnl site/software like dataone usage finder/datafox etc.
> 
> For checking usage you gotta login to *p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/ and enter your portal id and the password. PORTAL ID is a 14digit id issues for you for port binding (meaning your connection is bound to your number and nobody else can use it). This is NOT the same as your loginid/username. If you don't haf this get it from BSNL. Use the login password in the password. After loggin in you can change your login and email a/c password, view usage, view plan details etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks buddy. I have already gotten my Portal ID and whenever I try it, it displays a blank page. I have tried in both IE and Firefox. I think I should wait for a few days and may be it starts working? atm I have no way to check my usage and to change my password. 

*PS:* Does bsnl.in forwarding feature work? I have set it to forward mails to my hotmail address but its not forwarding them. Is it a known issue?


----------



## Stalker (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Vishal

Have you tried *bbservice.bsnl.in/


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ Strange. It was not opening recently. It kept loading and then time out. But now its opening and showing following menus:

*My Profile
My Orders
View Usage
Change Password
Sign Out*

But "View Usage" and "Change Password" are giving errors "Error 500". May be it'll start working soon.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys

There is a strange thing! As you know I got the connection on Thursday (4 days back). Since then the connection used to show "1.0 Gbps" as connection speed. But surprisingly its showing "100.0 Mbps" now:

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/1793/bbqv6.jpg

Can anyone tell me why is it happening suddenly? I didnt change any setting.


----------



## ico (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ That may have been an error by your LAN card in interpreting your speed.

Anyways, your modem is 10/100 mbps complaint, so your connection with the modem can't be 1gbps.

Also, there is nothing to worry about this. This is the connection speed of your computer with the modem.........


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ Oh. Thanks buddy. Do you have any idea about forwarding @bsnl.in account mails? I have set it to forward mails to my Hotmail account but it doesnt.


----------



## janitha (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Vishal Gupta said:


> Guys
> 
> There is a strange thing! As you know I got the connection on Thursday (4 days back). Since then the connection used to show "1.0 Gbps" as connection speed. But surprisingly its showing "100.0 Mbps" now:
> 
> ...



I have been using dataone for the past 2.5 years and the speed is 100 Mbps though it has also been  shown as 1 Gbps, but very rarely.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ Its again showing 1.0 Gbps since yesterday evening.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^@vishal: How did you get that compression and error things in network properties window?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ I have enabled compression option in my connection settings.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Vishal Gupta said:


> Guys
> 
> There is a strange thing! As you know I got the connection on Thursday (4 days back). Since then the connection used to show "1.0 Gbps" as connection speed. But surprisingly its showing "100.0 Mbps" now:
> 
> ...



bro there is no lan error some time window detect like that .When i connect two pc and having 1Gbps ethernet its also show the same thing


----------



## din (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Indranil92001

Vishal is a very senior member here who helps others a lot. None of his posts are useless / un-necessary / off-topic. His query in this thread is sure related to his internet connection and not just his LAN card and I didn't find anything wrong in that.

The thread is meant for Dataone and all problems directly or indirectly related to it. 

Please be polite at least to persons like Vishal coz we all respect him very much and we all know he will not do anything wrong in this forum.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Some mod ban that Indranil92001 guy. How can he speak like that to a senior member like VG here in our forum


----------



## janitha (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

It seems he is a self appointed moderator. Mods may look into the issue.


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Indranil92001 said:


> Be polite here.


Who is the one who isn't being POLITE............??  I guess Indranil92001

We are here to help each other in the best possible ways not to just shout on him like you did.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Indranil92001 bro read the thread   first its right section let me clear how i have 2 broadband connection  reliance and  bsnl  when i connect reliance  its show reliance connected 100Mbps in other case Bsnl mostly when i connected its show 1Gbps it always happen with bsnl so vishal is asking question in right section fine if u don't no anything plz thing then right ok. and i am really sorry on the behalf my other member for pinch word don't feel bcoz vishal is very reputed and helpful memeber and nice person. 

@nvidia  fine yaar don't ban him  he is new in forum see his post we also welcome the new member


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Thanks guys for your support. I appreciate it.

@Indranil92001
One request to you. Please don't make any issue. As you can see your single post is taking this thread totally off-topic. If you have a problem with any post or thread then report it. It'll help the moderators as well as the members.

Reg to your suggestion, who said to you that its a LAN card problem? I was just discussing about the connection speed and wanted to ask others opinion about it. Since you are a new member, so its better for you to read the other threads and go through all sections and forum rules before suggesting other members what to do and what not to do.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Vishal Gupta said:


> Reg to your suggestion, who said to you that its a LAN card problem?


 
You dont mention that you connected through PPPoE from desktop. I thought it was your Lan Properties not from PPPoE.

So I delete my old post.

Most of the Lan Card we buy from the market all is 10/100Mbps. I saw your screen shot and I think it's Vista Operating System. If your Lan Card driver have problem with Windows Vista some time windows knows it's a 100/1000Mbps NIC Card. If your Lan Card from Onbord not from PIC Slot then it's 10/100Mbps if it's from your PCI Slot then cheak the NIC card what it's saying.

what ever it's shows 1Gbps or 100Mbps you dont get any speed problem from BSNL Net Service. Because if you have paln 2Mbps you Lan Card is enough for this.


----------



## prashant9918 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey i have checked my portal id I got it right when i went to customer care  they also yold me that you would not able to see ur usage because some modification is going on the site   www.dataone.in  so wait and watch.  

hey i have checked my portal id I got it right when i went to customer care  they also yold me that you would not able to see ur usage because some modification is going on the site   www.dataone.in  so wait and watch.


----------



## rollcage (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

What is the official site to view and pay BSNL bills?

dad asked me to pay the bills online
 .. but I cant find the proper link at bsnl site  plz guide me to it,
I know for delhi .. i use this Mtnl Bill View and Pay Portal 
so what is the similar for bsnl - up west


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^^^
try this.
but in my circle i am ONLY able to view bills
*portal.bsnl.in/portal/aspxfiles/login.aspx


----------



## yrana2002 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys, just a query for all Home Plan 500..
Has BSNL repaired whatever problems were caused by that incident in the Atlantic Ocean??

Because my speeds on indian servers is restored, but not elsewhere, i'm getting real poor download speeds and high pings on my multiplayer games on other servers..


----------



## alok4best (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



rollcage said:


> What is the official site to view and pay BSNL bills?
> 
> dad asked me to pay the bills online
> .. but I cant find the proper link at bsnl site  plz guide me to it,
> ...



Try
*www.upw.bsnl.co.in/
But I suspect whether they have online bill payment facility.


----------



## me_chirag (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Can i use someone else A/c at my PC....... Suppose my frnd has 500plan with UL @ night..... can i use his a/c for downloading at my pc ?

can anyone tell me ......?


----------



## janitha (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



me_chirag said:


> Can i use someone else A/c at my PC....... Suppose my frnd has 500plan with UL @ night..... can i use his a/c for downloading at my pc ?
> 
> can anyone tell me ......?



Yes, but you have to use his telephone line!


----------



## Stalker (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Does anyone know a software with which i can accurately measue my Bandwidth: Upload & download Speeds (not dataone Usage)

I already tried Bandwidth Monitor ( doesnt show anything at all) & bandwidth meter ( i think it shows higher speeds)

I'm using Vista 64


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

ONE QUESTION!

If I use someone else ID in my system, who will be charged for the data transfer? I can use other IDs in my system without any problem.


----------



## santhosh_chn (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi, 
i'm from chennai, my current plan is Home 500C, I have already
crossed 3 GB inc night usage, waiting for bill 
the bsnl site for usage and administration is not working for me
should we include username@bsnl.in or just username
it says 'invalid username/password for the most of the time'
but for the same userid/passwd the bsnl mail site is opening
properly...sometime the site is blank after entering user/passwd

and also how the bill date is calculated from 1st day of everymonth?
as well as they have split the limit for eg. 1 GB Limit, first 15 days 512 mb,
so you cross it u pay more?

for Net Meter detection I'm using NetMeter 1.1.3
*www.metal-machine.de/readerror/
provides good report day, week, month wise,
only trouble is the meter irritates by poping out often



infra_red_dude said:


> All the new Dataone users (with ip 117.x.x.x) will NOT be able to use the old bsnl site/software like dataone usage finder/datafox etc.
> 
> For checking usage you gotta login to *p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/ and enter your portal id and the password. PORTAL ID is a 14digit id issues for you for port binding (meaning your connection is bound to your number and nobody else can use it). This is NOT the same as your loginid/username. If you don't haf this get it from BSNL. Use the login password in the password. After loggin in you can change your login and email a/c password, view usage, view plan details etc.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks infra_red_dude for the info...I have my portal id now I'm able to login, but usage details is empty? how my a/c on the usage site gets activated? should I call bsnl customer care?
also,
1. how the limits are calculated (same as my prev post), for eg, 1 gb limit will be split into 512 for 15 days and exceeding it I'll pay extra money? I have experienced it some years back, still they calculate the same way?


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*Broadband Home Plan125*

Bsnl just launched new dataone broadband plan. Seems it is launched to have very  basic plan and cheapest plan. Though it is very limited plan but now you can get  *2mbps speed* for just Rs. 125 per month. That is $3 a  month. However this plan is lame actually. They are only providing *150 mb *data transfer per month. If it exceeds then you have to pay  *Rs. 0.90 per extra mb.*

*www.bsnl.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=404


----------



## janitha (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Vishal Gupta said:


> ONE QUESTION!
> 
> If I use someone else ID in my system, who will be charged for the data transfer? I can use other IDs in my system without any problem.



It was possible previously but they have disabled it in most of the exchanges and the IDs are line specific.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Vishal Gupta said:


> ONE QUESTION!
> 
> If I use someone else ID in my system, who will be charged for the data transfer? I can use other IDs in my system without any problem.



The Person whose ID u r using will be charged. []
However in most of the places, u can not use someone else's ID.
However it still works in my telephone exchange (IIM Bangalore), so sometimes I do use my frnds IDs to enjoy 2 Mbps.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ So suppose I get an ID of 900 Unlimited connection and use it in my Home 1000 (5 GB limit). In that case no one will be charged for the data transfer? I want to clear my doubts nothing else.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ So suppose I get an ID of 900 Unlimited connection and use it in my Home 1000 (5 GB limit). In that case no one will be charged for the data transfer? I want to clear my doubts nothing else.


The Id which is being used will be charged. And this is illegal to use other's ID. If found you can be charged.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ Thanks buddy.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

In here its the exact opposite. Regardless of the account we login, any transfer will be charged to the telephone line initiating the connection. I tried using some UL accounts, but they charged my h500 account for the data transfers.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



cool_techie_tvm said:


> In here its the exact opposite. Regardless of the account we login, any transfer will be charged to the telephone line initiating the connection. I tried using some UL accounts, but they charged my h500 account for the data transfers.


This is not possible. You may be wrong at some point.


----------



## bhunnu16 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I noted an interesting thing few days back.
I can use any username & password with my 500 BB plan. 
Can anyone tell me who will be charged and how is this happening.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ So suppose I get an ID of 900 Unlimited connection and use it in my Home 1000 (5 GB limit). In that case no one will be charged for the data transfer? I want to clear my doubts nothing else.


The Person whose ID u r using will be charged.
but anyways that ID is of UL connection...so doesnt matter in ur case.. 



ravi_9793 said:


> The Id which is being used will be charged. And this is illegal to use other's ID. If found you can be charged.



 I wonder even BSNL cares for that.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

dataone is giving very poor speeds of 11-40KBps on 2-7AM  !bsnl are capping their lines,cheaters!OR some heavy duty downloaders eating full BW  ?
after 7-7.30AM,the speeds returns to 220KBps which I normally gets!where should I complain?


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> dataone is giving very poor speeds of 11-40KBps on 2-7AM  !bsnl are capping their lines,cheaters!OR some heavy duty downloaders eating full BW  ?
> after 7-7.30AM,the speeds returns to 220KBps which I normally gets!where should I complain?


speeds are not capped, yesterday i download around 2.5GB(windows vista direct download) via flashget.
Flashget seems faster than wget


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> dataone is giving very poor speeds of 11-40KBps on 2-7AM  !bsnl are capping their lines,cheaters!OR *some heavy duty downloaders eating full BW*  ?



Second one is more appropiate


----------



## praka123 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^what can I do to get back the speeds?damn!  pray?


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

me also getting ONLY 30KBps on my h500 plan 

at any time, 33KBps is the max. speed i get.


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i hav d UT-300R2U modem.. now  every time the power goes off..... the modem resets itself and i will again have to enter the username and password in the modem configuration page... everyday i hav 2 do this .. now what is d solution so that i dnt hav 2 entr user name nd psswrd evrytime power goes off..  another problem is that d modem default confirratn is of PPPOE.. now even if i change it 2 bridge mode,, once power goes off, th modem stting goes back 2 PPPOE mode. nd i hav 2 enter user name nd passwrd again.. what is d solution???


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> ^what can I do to get back the speeds?damn!  pray?



Well go for asianet if you have it in your area, but don't loose your BSNL connection, keep it at some 250plan.. but use your asianet connection.

The reason to keep the BSNL line is quite simple, reliability. I've had asianet for the past 7 months and intially it was ok, but when they started taking more load, their UPS's cannot keep up with power constant power losses, their fibre cable gets cut once every 2 days..etc... etc.. hence it's not reliable, which one thing BSNL is even if speeds are not great all the time. It's better to have a slow speed connection than have nothing at all and keep starting at your modem all day waiting for the cable light to come on praying those asianet guys fix it ASAP.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

well,I have ditched asianet cable for sun dth a month back 

I hope airtel give bb service in towns of kerala.afterall,demand is much high compared to many other states.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> well,I have ditched asianet cable for sun dth a month back



You don't need to have a TV connection.. you can always take it seperately..
BTW, I got DishTV.. how did you get sun dth in kerala?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

sun dth is available in kerela.but no big ads.their pic quality is best(mpeg4),only thing missing is sports channels except dd sports.I took the connection for all regional(malayalam) channels which other dth players are not bundling,sun dth for Rs2000/- gives free-leased STB+1 yr free subscription,later Rs75/month as basic subscription.channels available are googled for words "satcodx sun" or lyngsat sun.
u can read more herE:
*www.sundirect.in
distributor for ur region:


> Maruthi Electronics
> Mr. Muhammed Siju M
> Email: muhammedsijum@gmail.com
> Patmos Building ,Near Nayanam Theatre, Adoor
> ...



*broadbandforum.in/sun-direct-dth/
its almost 2 months after "unofficial" release


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> dataone is giving very poor speeds of 11-40KBps on 2-7AM  !bsnl are capping their lines,cheaters!OR some heavy duty downloaders eating full BW  ?
> after 7-7.30AM,the speeds returns to 220KBps which I normally gets!where should I complain?


Even me too facing the same. I used to get speeds greater than 200kBps+, but since the past week, by 2am the speed is getting capped at 60kBps. Enquired among many friends and some are facing my situation, while some arent.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^I read in news papers (local) that EVDO is activated in all the major towns in EKM district and may be whole kerala too.Is that a reason?


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> I hope airtel give bb service in towns of kerala.afterall,demand is much high compared to many other states.


Airtel is now in trivandrum, but they are concentrating mainly on the cafes. They are providing a 512/512 UL plan on these cafes.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^yes,it is loong back available in ernakulam and other bigger cities.even it was earlier called dishnet bb IIRC.asianet data line is a NO NO for me.
I am wondering whether some dth based internet solution will be available soon in India


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> ^I read in news papers (local) that EVDO is activated in all the major towns in EKM district and may be whole kerala too.Is that a reason?


The default gateways are different for wireline and evdo subscribers (i guess). Besides EVDO subscribers are getting lesser speeds of the order of 100kbps to 400kbps (so much for 2.5mbps UL claim  ). Something else is being done. I am struggling with an Opensuse download. It is about 4.3GB, usually a night's download job for me. But its been three nights already and am still at 82%...grrrrr


----------



## praka123 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I am given (ernakulam) core server in-charge's room no. for call if at any doubt.I am never able to get the guy lift the phone 
if u run Linux on pppoe,"pppoe-discovery" will show u ur core server.


> Access-Concentrator: EKM-RAS-CSR-01
> --------------------------------------------------
> AC-Ethernet-Address: 00:e0:fc:3e:80:89


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Oh yes,  we both are connected to the same AC


----------



## praka123 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

ur in trivendrum,right? then there will be a core server in trivendrum also


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

But when i run 
	
	



```
sudo pppoe-discovery
```
 i get the same results as yours. 
Maybe the whole of Kerala is on a single access concentrator.


```
Access-Concentrator: EKM-RAS-CSR-01
--------------------------------------------------
AC-Ethernet-Address: 00:e0:fc:3e:80:89
```


----------



## praka123 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

another thing is whole of dataone (NIB) are given from somewhere in bangalore(no sources)
and cellone(mobile) have whole settings for TN and kerala in koyambattoor.
source: (spy in business 8) )


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

... commn guyz .. plz help..................i hav d UT-300R2U modem.. now every time the power goes off..... the modem resets itself and i will again have to enter the username and password in the modem configuration page... everyday i hav 2 do this .. now what is d solution so that i dnt hav 2 entr user name nd psswrd evrytime power goes off.. another problem is that d modem default confirratn is of PPPOE.. now even if i change it 2 bridge mode,, once power goes off, th modem stting goes back 2 PPPOE mode. nd i hav 2 enter user name nd passwrd again.. what is d solution???


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Do u save your configuration in the router? The username and password has to be saved and the modem has to be rebooted to save the changes. Unless u do so, u will have to keep on entering your credentials again and again.


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i save my user name nd password  in d modem configuratn page.. but once  power goes off.. nd modem is again restarted.. the setting goes to default one.. whre user name is GUEST and password is blank.. every power goes off here.. so evryday. i hav 2 enter d username pasword.. wht 2 do??   another solution is there but i dont knw how 2 implemnt it..  the default settng is PPPOE.. if somehow default setting can be Bridge mode.. then no need 2 enter username nd password.. just cliick on the connectn .. so how 2 do it?   Waitng for replies..


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Ok so u need to know how to configure your modem to work in bridged connection, rite? Here it is. Look behind the modem and u should find the reset pin. Hold the reset button for 10 secs (while the modem is still powered up). After about 10 secs release the reset button. Your modem will boot into its default configuration. Then do as instructed on *mydataone.net//pages/configuration/dialer-mode/ut-star-300r2u-adsl-modemrouter.php . U need to have JRE installed properly for the images to be displayed properly. 

If u wish to use your modem in PPPoE mode, do as instructed on *mydataone.net//pages/configuration/router-mode/ut300r2uold.php or *mydataone.net//pages/configuration/router-mode/ut300r2uold.php according to the modem being new or old.

Hope this brings an end to your connection woes !!


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Non technical question, I'm from Hyderabad and have applied for BSNL Dataone connection and I'm from Redhills, how long does it usually take for the connection to be installed/activated?


----------



## alok4best (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



ramsingh said:


> i hav d UT-300R2U modem.. now  every time the power goes off..... the modem resets itself and i will again have to enter the username and password in the modem configuration page... everyday i hav 2 do this .. now what is d solution so that i dnt hav 2 entr user name nd psswrd evrytime power goes off..  another problem is that d modem default confirratn is of PPPOE.. now even if i change it 2 bridge mode,, once power goes off, th modem stting goes back 2 PPPOE mode. nd i hav 2 enter user name nd passwrd again.. what is d solution???


Never heard somthing like this.
The Modem shud not reset after power on/off..
and even I use my router in pppoe mode...but I was never required to enter my id and pass everytime.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



__Virus__ said:


> Non technical question, I'm from Hyderabad and have applied for BSNL Dataone connection and I'm from Redhills, how long does it usually take for the connection to be installed/activated?


It depends upon the port availability on your exchange. If free ports are available u should be getting connected within a week.


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

guys.. i knw how 2 use.. modem in PPPOE or BRIdge mode.. the problem is that the setting goes to default one ie PPPOE( with username as GUEST and pasrd as blank) whenever the power goes off ie. modem shuts down... evry time  power goes.. i have 2 again put d password nd username..  Now tell me how 2   1) keep the modem default setting 2 bridge mode instead of PPPOE mode.. 2) is there any way the modem saves my username nd password ..evene when the power goes off..


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



ramsingh said:


> guys.. i knw how 2 use.. modem in PPPOE or BRIdge mode.. the problem is that the setting goes to default one ie PPPOE( with username as GUEST and pasrd as blank) whenever the power goes off ie. modem shuts down... evry time  power goes.. i have 2 again put d password nd username..  Now tell me how 2   1) keep the modem default setting 2 bridge mode instead of PPPOE mode.. 2) is there any way the modem saves my username nd password ..evene when the power goes off..


Do you save them?


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

yes i save them,... apply button is there.. i click on that ..


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



ramsingh said:


> yes i save them,... apply button is there.. i click on that ..


nah, you need to save them the FLASH memory too

check in Sytem & search for *SAVE ALL OPTION*


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Mere clicking apply wont save it bro. Like mentioned by gary4gar, it has to be saved on the ROM of the modem...Look through the various options, u should find something like *Save and Reboot*

*sigh*


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



cool_techie_tvm said:


> Mere clicking apply wont save it bro. Like mentioned by gary4gar, it has to be saved on the ROM of the modem...Look through the various options, u should find something like *Save and Reboot*
> 
> *sigh*


don't you think using ROM word confused things.
As ROM stands for *Read-only memory*.
So its read ONLY then how could you write to it?


PS: I wanted to just refresh my knowledge. maybe i am wrong


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

thnkz all.. problem solved...


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



gary4gar said:


> don't you think using ROM word confused things.
> As ROM stands for *Read-only memory*.
> So its read ONLY then how could you write to it?
> 
> ...



WoW...didnt expect that coming !!

Ok here it is...in the strictest sense ROM refers to mask ROM which is designed and fabricated with the desired data permanently stored in it, and thus can never be modified. But modern types of ROM such as EPROM and flash EEPROM can be erased and re-programmed multiple times. They are still described as "read-only memory" because the reprogramming process is generally infrequent, comparatively slow. 

Hope this clears the confusion.


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi.... i hav a questiion.. i am living near Pune. My home town is in Kolkata..now..i have dataone here and in Kolkata.. but the dataone is POrt BInded here .. i cant use my kolkata dataone username nd passwrd..  can i request my  local Exchange to remove the port binding..?? is it possibe?? what is done to remove port binding?  physically what is done for port binding??


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Dont know about your place, but in here port-binding is removed on request. We have to give a written request along with proof that both telephone connections are on the same subscriber's credentials. But there are some points to be kept in mind. NIB - I and NIB - II accounts cannot be used on the same telephone line.


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

my IP is 59.xx.xx.xx something.. but i have to  login 2 new portal with portal ID.. so m i in NIB I or NIB-II


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Are u sure your ip is 59.xx.xx.xx ?? Because i thought only the IPs starting 117.xx.xx.xx could access the newer usage checking portal. 59.xx.xx.xx comes under NIB I and 117.xx.xx.xx comes under NIB II expansion phase.


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

when cheking speed with dataone speedtest.. it shows ip as 59.XX. something..

59.9X.208.7X.. is waht it showed now..


----------



## praka123 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

run "cmd" in run box,then enter "ipconfig /all" it will show all details in a window$ xp system.


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

yes.. its a 59.XX.XXX.XX  ip adress.. does it mean i am in NIB I..???


----------



## praka123 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^YES!


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



my net is really screwed up.

i couldnt connect since ~8pm

it wud connect for few seconds & then die


now i'm using open dns. lets see how long the net lives.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



cool_techie_tvm said:


> WoW...didnt expect that coming !!
> 
> Ok here it is...in the strictest sense ROM refers to mask ROM which is designed and fabricated with the desired data permanently stored in it, and thus can never be modified. But modern types of ROM such as EPROM and flash EEPROM can be erased and re-programmed multiple times. They are still described as "read-only memory" because the reprogramming process is generally infrequent, comparatively slow.
> 
> Hope this clears the confusion.


Thanks a lot!
As my User title says I am a curious guy
so asked


----------



## praka123 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^we are experiencing in kerala too!  slow connections


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



cool_techie_tvm said:


> It depends upon the port availability on your exchange. If free ports are available u should be getting connected within a week.




Thanks buddy!


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

from february the BSNL in Kolkata set their download speed to the user 214 KBps to 196KBps. No one can download above the speed 196KBps. BSNL is cheating their coustomear.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^my speeds are normal from past 2 days  getting around 220KB/s


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ Any ideas why there are capping the speeds ?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^Nope  .I have to call the bsnl guy to know more,will do later.
BTW,UT300R2U modem is crap when compared to good ol' huawei MT series  guess my decision was wrong exchanging huawei for UTSTARCOM modem  this modem has got lot of problems ranging from no pppoe dialer ?

@cool tech:if u want,I can give u Ernakulam core server number?do u want?


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Yes, i too miss my old MT880. Now my UTStar 300R2U has also stopped working and am on UTStar 300R2 ADSL modem (which i got with Reliance Broadnet connection). UTStar modems are pathetic


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

guess I have to buy a dlink 502T router for myself.but my bsnl friend insist that buying a router/modem is a waste of money what 2 do?waht 2 do?


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> ^my speeds are normal from past 2 days  getting around 220KB/s


 
Because I think you are not in Kolkata or if you leave in kolkata and use Internet Download Manager to see download speed you dont see the correct download speed. IDM shows fake download speed. If you use IDM to download and want to see the correct download speed then Install Bandwith Monitor. Start the download and at the same time open the Bandwith Monitor. Here you can see the correct download speed in Bandwith Monitor. If you use torrent client then you dont need to install Bandwith Monitor because Torrent client ( Azureus, Utorrent etc etc ) dont shows fake download speed.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^I use GNU/Linux Only;no windows!.and the speeds are correct  more or less constant 218-220KBps 
No,I am in Kerala.before 2 days back,the speeds are real low !


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> guess I have to buy a dlink 502T router for myself.but my bsnl friend insist that buying a router/modem is a waste of money what 2 do?waht 2 do?


I am planning to take BSNL modem as rental. Although it amounts to 60/- per month as rental charges, we can demand any router/modem from them. Am particularly interested in Siemens/Nokia-Siemens router, which they had introduced some months ago.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^I am already on rental as u can guess! but they are not ready to give siemens/other new modems  as they are saying there is lack of modems for new connxn blah....


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i am paying rental of Rs, 60.. say after 20 months.. after paying Rs. 1200 as rental will the modem be mine.... or will it still be property of BSNL?


----------



## adi007 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^it will be still the property of BSNL..
i have already asked the BSNL official about it


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^afaik they will give free modem for bigger plans!


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@ Ramsingh Like mentioned by adi007, it will be a property of BSNL. But u can purchase it anytime u want to. There are two options. Option 1: If you want to continue with the existing modem, 50% of the amount already paid as monthly rentals can be adjusted in the sale price of modem. Option 2: If you want a new modem, full amount will be charged as per prevailing price for the new modem and the old modem is to be returned in working condition.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> ^I use GNU/Linux Only;no windows!.and the speeds are correct  more or less constant 218-220KBps
> No,I am in Kerala.before 2 days back,the speeds are real low !


 
you are in Kerala so you are getting 218 - 220 KBps download speed, but in Kolkata it's set to 196KBps. BSNL kolkata fakeing their coustomears and takes bill 500 permonth. The download speed was in Kolkata before February 214KBps and now it's set to 196KBps.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ Checkout *www.speedtest.net/result/242848453.png This user is in Kolkata. He got connected connected two days back and is in H500 combo plan. I am not sure of his download speeds though.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*www.speedtest.net/result/243682192.png
mine


----------



## alok4best (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

How can u have so much upload speed. :O .
its a known fact that Dataone is ADSL. e.g for UL connection
Downwards- 256Kbps.
Upwards--> 64Kbps.
Ratio U/D ratio 1:4

I suspect the quality of this speed test tool.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

dude, i'm on H500 plan.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



alok4best said:


> How can u have so much upload speed. :O .
> its a known fact that Dataone is ADSL. e.g for UL connection
> Downwards- 256Kbps.
> Upwards--> 64Kbps.
> ...



ADSL is 1:4. But BSNL implements 1:8 for the older subscribers (excluding UL plans). Downstream is 2048kbps and upstream is 256kbps. For the newer subscribers its 8192kbps downstream and 816kbps upstream (now dont ask me how come they dont use 1024kbps upstream, as with the 1:8 thumb rule of BSNL) Because frankly i dont know


----------



## alok4best (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



s18000rpm said:


> dude, i'm on H500 plan.


It Doesnt Matter which plan u r on.
Just go to ur Router's home page and U can check the Link Speeds.
Upstream and Downstream
For my connection it is 2048Kbps Downstream and 512Kbps upstream.
So whenever I just use a diff Id to log in( a home 500 id) I start getting 2Mbps...But the ratio is still the same....1:4


----------



## alok4best (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Check Attachment for more


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hey i am getting synced at 2048/256 

*i27.tinypic.com/k18fmw.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



alok4best said:


> It Doesnt Matter which plan u r on.
> Just go to ur Router's home page and U can check the Link Speeds.
> Upstream and Downstream
> For my connection it is 2048Kbps Downstream and 512Kbps upstream.
> So whenever I just use a diff Id to log in( a home 500 id) I start getting 2Mbps...But the ratio is still the same....1:4



if u had read my previous posts, you'd have understood.

i'm havin weird connc. prblms. with this h500 plan.

limewire doesnt connect at all.... i used to get 220KBps, then the speed dropped to 30KBps frm this month start.

& now i'm surviving on open dns, coz on default bsnl dns, the net was as good as dead.

so wat u saw in tat pic is, result of this prblm.

btw, the result frm Router's home page
Line Rate - Upstream (Kbps): 419 
Line Rate - Downstream (Kbps): 2928


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Dataone quick usage finder not working for me.I have the 117.XX.XX type of ip and use the new portal.The new portal is a crap and doesnt show the total usage excluding night free hours.Please help


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

The Dataone QUF is designed to work on the older portal and for subscribers with 59.xx.xx.xx IP range. U will have to wait until the author updates his program.


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



cool_techie_tvm said:


> The Dataone QUF is designed to work on the older portal and for subscribers with 59.xx.xx.xx IP range. U will have to wait until the author updates his program.



Any other tools for this purpose?
Are there any firefox extensions or addons for this.I know that there are a lot of programmers in this forum.It wud be of great help to the thousands of BSNL users all around India if any one creates such a program or addon.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ If u have an account in Orkut u can download a tool from here *www.orkut.com/CommMsgs.aspx?cmm=10452351&tid=2587582392719300812


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i have absnl modem nd a switch.. through which 4 conectns r there ( me + 3 othr frnds).. now in bridge mode if i log in , d others cannot login nd not able to surf..?? what is d solution 2 this apart from using PPPOE mode..??


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Usually when u use a shared connection, PPPoE mode is more suitable...


----------



## alok4best (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



cool_techie_tvm said:


> Hey i am getting synced at 2048/256
> 
> *i27.tinypic.com/k18fmw.jpg



Its pathetic..How can they tweak the ratio to be 1:8.. BSNL should understand that on Internet ppl do need to send some data upwards also..not only download..How does one upload his docs, or may be fotos on orkut  with such a poor upload speed.



s18000rpm said:


> if u had read my previous posts, you'd have understood.
> 
> i'm havin weird connc. prblms. with this h500 plan.
> 
> ...



 Agreed, BSNL has really some weird configurations. By the way my DNS settings in order. 4.2.2.1 4.2.2.2 61.1.96.69 61.1.96.71 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220  Too Many DNSs.. isnt it.


----------



## temporalturtle (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hi i am using BSNL 900 unlimited plan .  Recently my download speed is not more than 30 kbps at any time( in torrents and in ordinary downloads). wat could be the problem?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

32KB/Sec is the max speed for 900UL plan.


----------



## temporalturtle (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

but i got nearly 100 kbps in this plan three months ago. the problem started after i switched plans to 250 and then back to 900 again


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ maybe they realized their mistake and rectified it.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



cool_techie_tvm said:


> ^^ Checkout *www.speedtest.net/result/242848453.png This user is in Kolkata. He got connected connected two days back and is in H500 combo plan. I am not sure of his download speeds though.


 


temporalturtle said:


> but i got nearly 100 kbps in this plan three months ago. the problem started after i switched plans to 250 and then back to 900 again


 
Yes, It can be possible. I can tell you how is it possible. During a new ID creation on BSNL Domain for the purpose of Internet service, at the same time two policy will applye to this new ID. One is Paln Policy ( whether it is Unlimited Plan or Home 500 etc etc ) and second one is Speed Policy ( whether this ID gets 30KBps or 220KBps download speed ). This two policy will apply at the same time of the new ID creation. You can see your Plan Policy when you open your User's Record. If the Speed Policy set wrong ( if it's set to 8Mbps speed policy )  or forget to set ( I mean default ) then this ID will get 8MBps or Uncaped speed ( Uncaped speed gets if set it Default ). But when this user open his User's record he only see the Plan Policy like this guy saying he have H500 combo plan but cant see his Speed Policy. Some BSNL guy who have rights to make new ID are so noob and oldeg so forget some things during account creation. In Kolkata 8Mbps service is open so if speed policy set wrong then the ID will get that download speed. Even if the plan is Unlimited and if the speed policy set to 220KBps or 100KBps the ID will get 220KBps in Unlimeted Paln. Below is the Modem speed in Kolkata ( all BSNL Internet user in Kolkata dont get this speed )

*i189.photobucket.com/albums/z66/Ratul92001/untitled-3.jpg


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

guyz .plz help.. how to share in bridge mode.. i feel that the Bridge mode is stable for me compared to PPPOE..


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

share what?


----------



## ramsingh (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i have absnl modem nd a switch.. through which 4 conectns r there ( me + 3 othr frnds).. now in bridge mode if i log in , d others cannot login nd not able to surf..?? what is d solution 2 this apart from using PPPOE mode..??


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Indranil92001 said:


> Yes, It can be possible. I can tell you how is it possible. During a new ID creation on BSNL Domain for the purpose of Internet service, at the same time two policy will applye to this new ID. One is Paln Policy ( whether it is Unlimited Plan or Home 500 etc etc ) and second one is Speed Policy ( whether this ID gets 30KBps or 220KBps download speed ). This two policy will apply at the same time of the new ID creation. You can see your Plan Policy when you open your User's Record. If the Speed Policy set wrong ( if it's set to 8Mbps speed policy )  or forget to set ( I mean default ) then this ID will get 8MBps or Uncaped speed ( Uncaped speed gets if set it Default ). But when this user open his User's record he only see the Plan Policy like this guy saying he have H500 combo plan but cant see his Speed Policy. Some BSNL guy who have rights to make new ID are so noob and oldeg so forget some things during account creation. In Kolkata 8Mbps service is open so if speed policy set wrong then the ID will get that download speed. Even if the plan is Unlimited and if the speed policy set to 220KBps or 100KBps the ID will get 220KBps in Unlimeted Paln. Below is the Modem speed in Kolkata ( all BSNL Internet user in Kolkata dont get this speed )
> 
> *i189.photobucket.com/albums/z66/Ratul92001/untitled-3.jpg



Hmm that explains why people are getting more than what they are paying for...thanks for the clarification bro !!


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



ramsingh said:


> i have absnl modem nd a switch.. through which 4 conectns r there ( me + 3 othr frnds).. now in bridge mode if i log in , d others cannot login nd not able to surf..?? what is d solution 2 this apart from using PPPOE mode..??


get a extra LAN card & from there plug the LAN Cable in the switch. and use a proxy, this way other can also use.

But if i would be in your place i would have used PPPOE mode only.

For many reasons


----------



## varunprabhakar (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

if i want to change my dataone plan, how much time will it take for them to process the request and when will the plan b activated:now or 1st of next month?


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Usually it will be activated on the succeeding month's first week.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



varunprabhakar said:


> if i want to change my dataone plan, how much time will it take for them to process the request and when will the plan b activated:now or 1st of next month?



It can be changed anytime... normally it's done within 2-3 hours after you submit the application if the lazy asses at the BSNL office aren't toooo lazy.

The charges are always calculated on pro rata basis.. say if the plan was changed on the 17th of this month, then you will be charged upto 17th as per your old plan and from 17th till the end of the month as per your new plan. It's pro rata, so they will charge you only for the no. of days, not the entire plan fee. and also your free usage will be calculated on no. of days.


----------



## din (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



temporalturtle said:


> but i got nearly 100 kbps in this plan three months ago. the problem started after i switched plans to 250 and then back to 900 again



Same happened in my case. I think some mistake from their side. Mine is 900 UL. For the first month, I used to get 2 Mbps !! But after one month back to 256.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Indranil92001 said:


> Yes, It can be possible. I can tell you how is it possible. During a new ID creation on BSNL Domain for the purpose of Internet service, at the same time two policy will applye to this new ID. One is Paln Policy ( whether it is Unlimited Plan or Home 500 etc etc ) and second one is Speed Policy ( whether this ID gets 30KBps or 220KBps download speed ). This two policy will apply at the same time of the new ID creation. You can see your Plan Policy when you open your User's Record. If the Speed Policy set wrong ( if it's set to 8Mbps speed policy )  or forget to set ( I mean default ) then this ID will get 8MBps or Uncaped speed ( Uncaped speed gets if set it Default ). But when this user open his User's record he only see the Plan Policy like this guy saying he have H500 combo plan but cant see his Speed Policy. Some BSNL guy who have rights to make new ID are so noob and oldeg so forget some things during account creation. In Kolkata 8Mbps service is open so if speed policy set wrong then the ID will get that download speed. Even if the plan is Unlimited and if the speed policy set to 220KBps or 100KBps the ID will get 220KBps in Unlimeted Paln. Below is the Modem speed in Kolkata ( all BSNL Internet user in Kolkata dont get this speed )
> 
> *i189.photobucket.com/albums/z66/Ratul92001/untitled-3.jpg




I have a query here.
If ur explanation is based on the screenshot which u just attached, then u might be wrong. Coz the screenshot shows ur Link Speed...Its the same for all users. The speed limit comes into the picture once u enter ur username and password in Router. yes, its true that only few ppl are getting the 8Mbps link which is for NIB2 I guess...All new users..but for ppl like me the link speed has been 2Mbps for long time now...in fact from the starting of Dataone. and thats why I can seamlessly switch b/n 256Kbps and 2Mbps connection with couple of BSNL ids which I have. Just enter a diff ID and I m on 2Mbps.


Its just a suggestion though..U might still be correct. Though what I have told is perfectly fine.


----------



## ico (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I think that Indranil92001's modem is showing the *Attainable Line Rate.* I mean the speed which his line is capable of attaining or can handle. If BSNL upgrades his connection to 8mbps, then he can get 1MBps easily. 

@Indianail92001
Do yo get speeds above 256KBps during HTTP downloads?????

Also, have a look at this:
*img296.imageshack.us/img296/8426/screenshotlx6.jpg

Even my line can handle 8mbps if it is launched........If Indranil92001 is really experience speeds upto 1MBps (8mbps) then I think his modem is showing the Connection speed only.......Plz correct me if I'm wrong....


----------



## tech_lover (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi,

I cannot check my usage for the past 15 days. I can log in. But clicking service record or any other link doesn't yield anything. (It shows a javascript error). Anyone facing similar problems? How to overcome this?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



din said:


> Same happened in my case. I think some mistake from their side. Mine is 900 UL. For the first month, I used to get 2 Mbps !! But after one month back to 256.


 
Because your plan policy is only changed not the Speed policy. When speed policy is change then you get 30 - 32KBps download speed.



alok4best said:


> I have a query here.
> If ur explanation is based on the screenshot which u just attached, then u might be wrong. Coz the screenshot shows ur Link Speed...Its the same for all users. The speed limit comes into the picture once u enter ur username and password in Router. yes, its true that only few ppl are getting the 8Mbps link which is for NIB2 I guess...All new users..but for ppl like me the link speed has been 2Mbps for long time now...in fact from the starting of Dataone. and thats why I can seamlessly switch b/n 256Kbps and 2Mbps connection with couple of BSNL ids which I have. Just enter a diff ID and I m on 2Mbps.
> 
> Its just a suggestion though..U might still be correct. Though what I have told is perfectly fine.


 
The speed shown in the Modem is the mean How mutch you get the download speed. I mean 8Mbps mean you can Download up to 8 Mbps ( Depand on the Speed Policy of the ID ). If your Modem shows 2Mbps and you log on by the ID which have Speed Policy 8Mbps but you get the 2mbps not 8Mbps. Only deferent is you can get full  
256KBps download speed not like 214KBps or 220KBps. Because the ID which have Speed Policy 8Mbps set in server 860KBps download speed so you get the full 2048Kbps mean 256KBps download speed.




gagandeep said:


> I think that Indranil92001's modem is showing the *Attainable Line Rate.* I mean the speed which his line is capable of attaining or can handle. If BSNL upgrades his connection to 8mbps, then he can get 1MBps easily.
> 
> @Indianail92001
> Do yo get speeds above 256KBps during HTTP downloads?????


 
If I log on by ID which have 2Mbps speed then I get 214KBps ( But in Kolkata the speed set to 196KBps , dont know why ). Even if the modem shows the download speed 24Mbps and if I log on by an ID 2Mbps then I get 2Mbps download speed not 24Mbps because of speed policy.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Exactly...Even I was saying the same. That all speed Limits comes in picture only when u use a specific type of userlogin.
And yes, BSNL gives an "upto 2Mbps speed"...so u cant complain if u r getting 196KBPS ..

An Analogy: Its something like when Bike Manufacturers quote KMPL..what millage they offer is under Lab Conditions which never actually is the case in reality. 

OFFTOPIC(didnt find it worth making a new thread for this) : Anybody seen the new BAJA Pulsar ad on TV. looks really cool. Some Awesome Stunts..
If someone can plz provide a HI-Quality Rip or some download link.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

damn.... new dataone BB user ko 300/ 380 KBPS speed mil rahi hai.... aur old dataone user ko sirf 200/230 KBPS hi speed mil rahi hai...... why????


----------



## praka123 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^sach?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

give me the screen shot with ip from www.Speedtest.net or any other site and 1 more thing that guy where he is testing his speed and when u go to the speedtest plz check from lahore server which one is recommended by the site not from mumbai uske baad main bsnl ki laga ta hu


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> ^sach?





NIGHTMARE said:


> give me the screen shot with ip from www.Speedtest.net or any other site and 1 more thing that guy where he is testing his speed and when u go to the speedtest plz check from lahore server which one is recommended by the site not from mumbai uske baad main bsnl ki laga ta hu



yes sach.. 
woh log IDM se download karte hai.. aur maine do baar pucha hai.... sabhi ko 300 KBPS ke upar hi speed mil rahi hai... aur kisi ko to 400 KBPS tak speed ja rahi hai.. 

IDM consistently Speed Test.
*b.imagehost.org/0239/new_dataone.jpg
  

hmm.. okay abhi toh mere friend ki exams chal rahi hai.... baad mein Speedtest.net ka screenshot mangvata hoon...........


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Rockstar11

Where do you live??


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



gagandeep said:


> @Rockstar11
> 
> Where do you live??



Diu (Gujarat - Junagadh BB service )


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@Rockstar11 write your comments in English. This will help other people. Because the word of ABC use in English language. I dont understand what you are writing there.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^ hmm.. sorry friend but my english is very bad.... so english mein kahoonga kuch aur uska matlab kuch aur ho jayega....  
hmm.. next time hindi fonts ke sath type karoon ? kya?


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Rockstar11 said:


> ^^^ hmm.. sorry friend but my english is very bad.... so english mein kahoonga kuch aur uska matlab kuch aur ho jayega....
> hmm.. next time hindi fonts ke sath type karoon ? kya?


 
No Problem, you can use ABC in hindi, I will try to understand it  

Mughay bhee thodi bhohot Hindi shik nee hay   

( I also need to learn Hindi )


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^^ thanks 
ABC in hindi ???


----------



## praka123 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

dataone is crawling again!


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Rockstar11 said:


> ABC in hindi ???


 
mean use english word in hindi to make sentance


----------



## praka123 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey guys!dont go offtopic  English is the official forum language,those who want hindi forums should try:


> *+ If you do not know any Hindi, do not post here
> 
> +Sabhi thread ke naam Hindi mein likhna.
> 
> ...


*www.snitchseeker.com/hindi/hindi-forum-ke-niyam-18308/
and:
*www.bbc.co.uk/hindi/forum/
OK.?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

My Type-4 modem's DSL light starts blinking in the middle of browsing many times. Its getting quite irritating. I contacted the SDE and he told me that its an earthing problem in the telephone wire.

Is it true? Or is there any other reason behind this problem? Is anyone else facinf such problem?


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I just got my Model, shall positively get my connection soon. Can someone guide me how to setup and basic do's don'ts?


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Vishal Gupta said:


> My Type-4 modem's DSL light starts blinking in the middle of browsing many times. Its getting quite irritating. I contacted the SDE and he told me that its an earthing problem in the telephone wire.
> 
> Is it true? Or is there any other reason behind this problem? Is anyone else facinf such problem?


the link starts blinking as the connection is lost with your exchange.
then again it start to negotiate the connection.

earthing can be common a problem, but its not the only problem.

I never faced such issues. pretty much stable


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ So what may be the other possible reason behind this problem? Is there any chance that the modem is faulty?


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

what is the deferent between *Home 500 Combo and Home 500 Combo Plus*

Currently I have Home 500 ( Not Combo ) and pay bill 560 in every month. Is there any deferent in bill I mean saving the mony if I change the plan to Combo.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ So what may be the other possible reason behind this problem? Is there any chance that the modem is faulty?


Are u able to access the modem interface? if so, try changing the ADSL Modulation to G.DMT.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ Its already enabled. All options are enabled in "DSL Settings" section except "AnnexM Enabled" and "SRA Enabled".


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ So what may be the other possible reason behind this problem? Is there any chance that the modem is faulty?


yes there can be but its rare, but in networking we should start from most common problems & then proceed to other reason.

First tell your exchange to fix the earthing problem, then try a Wiring change from pole to your Router.
Ensure that the wire isn't cut or has joints in between.



Indranil92001 said:


> what is the deferent between *Home 500 Combo and Home 500 Combo Plus*
> 
> Currently I have Home 500 ( Not Combo ) and pay bill 560 in every month. Is there any deferent in bill I mean saving the mony if I change the plan to Combo.


1) Home 500 combo has a monthly bandwidth of 1.5GB whereas Home 500 has bandwidth of 2.5GB.

2) Home 500 combo is a Combi plan of DATA & voice which gives you 175 free calls. but you need to take a separate voice plan when using Home 500. In home 500 you need to take a base plan or voice plan like One india plan or standard plan which charges are billed separately.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@gary4gar can you tell me about the Combo Plus.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ *bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm#combo home


----------



## Chirag (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Wtf wtf. idiotic bsnl net. Getting dc anytime. Leds on, everything seems normal but the net stops working and after loong time it starts working. Can't even download properly and this net dc thing is increasing day by day.. What could be the problem?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^select g.dmt mode in router web interface fur adsl


----------



## yrana2002 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys, i had an interesting query..

I've got a Home 500 plan & my friend has a 900 U/L plan. We both play together on US & UK game servers.. 
Surprisingly, both of us have the same pings on all servers. Contrary to this, i get much higher download speeds than him ( which is expected ).. 

Does this show that BSNL has limited bandwidth for gaming? Or is there any other explanation?


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



yrana2002 said:


> Guys, i had an interesting query..
> 
> I've got a Home 500 plan & my friend has a 900 U/L plan. We both play together on US & UK game servers..
> Surprisingly, both of us have the same pings on all servers. Contrary to this, i get much higher download speeds than him ( which is expected )..
> ...


 
Home 500 Paln has download speed upto 2Mbps and 900 U/L have download speed 256Kbps.


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Indranil92001 said:


> what is the deferent between *Home 500 Combo and Home 500 Combo Plus*
> 
> Currently I have Home 500 ( Not Combo ) and pay bill 560 in every month. Is there any deferent in bill I mean saving the mony if I change the plan to Combo.


Have a look at this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=706961#post706961


----------



## janitha (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Quote

"then try a Wiring change from pole to your Router."


Here, in Kerala we are lucky at least in this regard. Almost everywhere there are no more telephone poles and the cable reaches to every house.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@gagandeep thank you verymutch for the help.


----------



## nick715us (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: DNS Unable to resolve even popular sites*

Hi,

I have BSNL ADSL Siemens SL2_ 141 modem.

I'm frustrated by the fact that the DNS cannot resolve popular sites like amazon.com. At times, even hotmail cannot be resolved.

ipconfig/all cmd reveals both Default Gateway and DNS server as 192.168.1.1. Is this correct?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: DNS Unable to resolve even popular sites*



nick715us said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have BSNL ADSL Siemens SL2_ 141 modem.
> 
> ...


your DNS address cannot be 192.168.1.1


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: DNS Unable to resolve even popular sites*



nick715us said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have BSNL ADSL Siemens SL2_ 141 modem.
> 
> ...


use OpenDNS

```
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
```


----------



## nick715us (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: BSNL DNS issues*

Hi,

I have BSNL DataOne SIEMENS SL2_ 141 ADSL modem. Located in Chennai.

Works fine for the most part but am unable to connect to several sites, including some very common sites like amazon.com. Looks like DNS is not able to resolve several IP addresses. Very frustrating when you click on some Google search results, only to receive a 404  I don't think the target sites are down because they are very known and popular sites.

I also have a TATA Indicom USB wireless internet device and am able to connect to these sites using that device. So, I know it's not an issue with settings on my computer.

Has anyone else experienced the same DNS issues? How can they be  resolved? Appreciate help from any member...Thanks!


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@nick715us if you dont share internet with other client then try connect to the net by PPPoE from desktop.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

The portal has started working for me since today. 

*bbservice.bsnl.in/


----------



## vikasg03 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Who will give the user id and password for broadbad?
Last week i am taking home 250 plan, But at that time BSNL guy didnot give me anyting like mail ids ,password, user name. Just start my net connection Now i want to know who can give these. Any as mention in form they will provide 5 email ids's!   Really, but who and when. Because otherwise how can i check my usuage on official site which always ask me for username and password?

Vikas
Bangalore


----------



## adi007 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Urgent help needed
I am unable to see my account usage..
This problem is not only to me but all my friends...even datafox and other account usage programs are unable to tell my account usage...
Dunno what has happened....any one facing the same problem....
I am getting 404 for every attempt...


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ You can't use Datafox AFAIK.....because your connection is of NIB-2 that is you get the IPs of this range 117.x.x.x

And that new portal has lots of problems......Not only your friends, even here in Gurgaon my new connection is having the same problem.......
But I don't care because it is H900 unlimited..........


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Today I checked my data usage in BSNL portal and I was surprised cause the downloads between 2-8 AM were also mentioned. Is it normal? Do they show the usage in portal but not calculate it in the bill? Or is something wrong there and I should contact the support?


----------



## adi007 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



gagandeep said:


> ^^ You can't use Datafox AFAIK.....because your connection is of NIB-2 that is you get the IPs of this range 117.x.x.x
> 
> And that new portal has lots of problems......Not only your friends, even here in Gurgaon my new connection is having the same problem.......
> But I don't care because it is H900 unlimited..........


now what to do....
i'm on 250 rs plan..
any way to check the account usage..


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Vishal Gupta said:


> Today I checked my data usage in BSNL portal and I was surprised cause the downloads between 2-8 AM were also mentioned. Is it normal? Do they show the usage in portal but not calculate it in the bill? Or is something wrong there and I should contact the support?


BSNL is going _bagwan bhorse_

this really sad.
i got billed @250rs for extra usage whereas my usage was around 1800MB against 2560MB.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ So tell na does it happen to everyone or is there something wrong in my account? I'm worried about it.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Vishal Gupta said:


> ^^ So tell na does it happen to everyone or is there something wrong in my account? I'm worried about it.


the only thing to avoid this is:-
Make sure you reconnect at 2.10AM  before downloading
and disconnect at 7:50AM after downloading.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

oh. I'll keep it in my mind. I hope they'll not charge for the usage between free hours.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Vishal Gupta said:


> oh. I'll keep it in my mind. I hope they'll not charge for the usage between free hours.



Yes they do count Data Transfer which occurs b/n 2 - 8 AM... but that is not charged in the bill...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ Thats cool. Thanks.


----------



## adi007 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



adi007 said:


> now what to do....
> i'm on 250 rs plan..
> any way to check the account usage..


Anyone please help me..
i'm unable to view the account usage..


----------



## alok4best (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi Adi,
it shud not be a problem.
Simple thing is to log on to Dataone.in and there u can find a link at the top of the page to check ur account usage...and if it is not working for u then better check with BSNL ppl.


----------



## adi007 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

it's not working....
i tried several portals...
no one is working....


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



adi007 said:


> it's not working....
> i tried several portals...
> no one is working....


you are on NIB-I or NIB-II?


----------



## alok4best (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi Adi, then u can ask any one of ur frnds who is having the old connection (NIB I ) to check ur usage from their system...but u will have to share ur login info with them..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

yes i have NIB-I no problem with checking my a/c


----------



## adi007 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



gary4gar said:


> you are on NIB-I or NIB-II?


what does that mean...?
i'm a n00b..
just got the net one month back
250Rs. plan...i used to check the usage from datafox or some thing like 10.240.0.195....
now it's not working...
i am unable to check the account usage from the past 4 days..


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



adi007 said:


> what does that mean...?
> i'm a n00b..
> just got the net one month back
> 250Rs. plan...i used to check the usage from datafox or some thing like 10.240.0.195....
> ...



Tell us your IP address.....

www.showipaddress.com

or

Run------cmd------*netstat -n*

I think because you were using the New Portal and your connection is just a month old you are in NIB-2..... You should be having IPs of 117.x.x.x


----------



## adi007 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i have ip range 59.xx.xxx.xx


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ Then you are in NIB-I

Thats why you were able to use use Datafox...

Were you using the new portal??

Anways, try this: *10.240.16.195/webLogin.jsp


----------



## adi007 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Got it...
hey what's this NIB-I....
I changed the domain in datafox and now it works fine...
earlier i used to use 10.240.0.195..
It worked for month and now it's not working...
Thanks gagandeep 
and BTW my account usage till now is 1059.84 MB 
so very limited net usage from now on....so that the monthly bill exceeds by 100rs that is i have to manage with 100MB for the next 15 days..


----------



## vrnoormd (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Try that porta I am using now

*10.240.89.199/webLogin.jsp


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



adi007 said:


> Got it...
> hey what's this NIB-I....
> I changed the domain in datafox and now it works fine...
> earlier i used to use 10.240.0.195..
> ...



You're welcome....

NIB-I = National Internet Backbone 1 (IPs 59.x.x.x)
NIB-II = National Internet Backbone 2 (IPs 117.x.x.x)

Anyhow, get H500.........H250 is good for nothing........


----------



## Masooque (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hello Sirs, 
I am purana reader of Digit since its launching. Till today i used Relience web world for internet surfing and downloading. frm begining of the month i have started to using BSNL's unlimited home 900+ plan. in their application form they stated that the speed is from 256 kbps to 2 Mbps. on first day i got 1000 kbps (125 KBps) but from next day, i am getting only average 30 kBps (256 kbps) speed. Officials at BSNL says that there is misprint in the form. actually speed is only 256 kbps for unlimited home plan. 
my questions are (plzzzzzz solve my question i am very thankful to u all)
1. Are Officilas at BSNL are true ?
2. In All over india, BSNL scheme are same ?
3. i want to change my plan to 1000/month (5 GB download 384 kbps minimul speed)  during  2 AM to  8  AM  what is average download  speed ?
4. One official said me that un officialy that when anyone download from torrnet site. servers are set so that the speed become slow and speed cut down. Is this true ?
5. What is best unlimited plan for downloading ?

Dear sirs, i am very thankful to u, plz solve my problem.
With Regards
Jasmin


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Masooque said:


> 1. Are Officilas at BSNL are true ?


Yes, they are true. H900 & H900+ have just 256kbps or 32KBps speed. There was a misprint in the form.



Masooque said:


> 2. In All over india, BSNL scheme are same ?


Yes, they are same. CHeck out this: *www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm



Masooque said:


> 3. i want to change my plan to 1000/month (5 GB download 384 kbps minimul speed)  during  2 AM to  8  AM  what is average download  speed ?


I always get speeds above 150KBps..... And IMHO H500 and H1000 are the best because they have 2mbps(256KBps) speed and 6hours of free usage. I'm on H1000.



Masooque said:


> 4. One official said me that un officialy that when anyone download from torrnet site. servers are set so that the speed become slow and speed cut down. Is this true ?


No, its not true. I always get 150KBps and above with torrents as combined. You'll only get a good speed with torrents if it has good number of seeders....Also, never believe the BSNL officials whatever they say officially and unofficially. They all are noobs.



Masooque said:


> 5. What is best unlimited plan for downloading ?


H500 and H1000. Tha data which you can download in 6 hours of 2mbps(256KBps) Night-UL is even more than what you can download in the whole day of 256kbps(32KBps)........


----------



## alok4best (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Masooque said:


> Hello Sirs,
> I am purana reader of Digit since its launching. Till today i used Relience web world for internet surfing and downloading. frm begining of the month i have started to using BSNL's unlimited home 900+ plan. in their application form they stated that the speed is from 256 kbps to 2 Mbps. on first day i got 1000 kbps (125 KBps) but from next day, i am getting only average 30 kbps speed. Officials at BSNL says that there is misprint in the form. actually speed is only 256 kbps for unlimited home plan.
> my questions are (plzzzzzz solve my question i am very thankful to u all)
> 1. Are Officilas at BSNL are true ?
> ...



1. yes. the Officials are Correct..UL users get 256Kbps.
2. Yes, Its the same all over India.
3. for Limited connections, the speed is Upto 2Mbps..take a note...Upto..
so under perfect conditions, u can get a download speed of 256KBPS .
4. Yes, it is possible if not certain, some ISPs do block torrent traffic, if u want to fool them, then use encryption option available in all torrent client..
5. There is only one UL plan in BSNL which u r having...No alternatives..so no question of selecting the best.


----------



## Masooque (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Thank you very much All of you, Thanks Again.


----------



## nick715us (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: DNS Unable to resolve even popular sites*

Thanks to all those who replied!

As suggested, I have set the DNS server to 208.67.222.222 in the TCP/IP properties...and it works!!

Still beats me why DNS is pointing to 192.168.1.1 by default?



gary4gar said:


> use OpenDNS
> 
> ```
> 208.67.222.222
> ...


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Iam a Home 500 plan user
Iam not able to play online COD4 in some err.. servers bcoz iam having a high ping\
So i tested in speedtest.net and found the following result

*www.speedtest.net/result/246990441.png

is this possible>?
Is this result normal?
Is there any way to reduce my ping?


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: DNS Unable to resolve even popular sites*



nick715us said:


> Thanks to all those who replied!
> 
> As suggested, I have set the DNS server to 208.67.222.222 in the TCP/IP properties...and it works!!
> 
> Still beats me why DNS is pointing to 192.168.1.1 by default?


how you know which DNS you are using?


----------



## vikasg03 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

How to check problem in my system or from BSNL!
From last evening suddenly internet is not working. in dsl router login under diagonstic tab last three options shows FAIL status. ping is working only to default gateway. I just change my passwords of portal id.
Vikas 
Jayanagar
Bangalore


----------



## nebujvs (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi
can any one can replay to my problem

I apllied for change of my home 250 plan to home 500 in mid Dec 2007, , but he bsnl only changed it on Feb 06th 2008. but i used the free timing on the month Jan 2008 as bsnl pople said it will effect with 2 days.

But my bill was charged under 250 plan for jan 2008, when i contacted Bsnl GM, he  said they have order to change plan only with in 3 months of the requist, so we can't blaim them for the dealy of 2 months to plan chenge . So what i do

nebu


----------



## nick715us (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: DNS Unable to resolve even popular sites*



gary4gar said:


> how you know which DNS you are using?


 
ipconfig/all shows DNS server as 208.67.222.222


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: DNS Unable to resolve even popular sites*



nick715us said:


> ipconfig/all shows DNS server as 208.67.222.222


you are using OpenDns, they are a bit slow but are reliable. the don't fail random like BSNL servers.

to learn more about opendns visit this site
www.opendns.com



nebujvs said:


> Hi
> can any one can replay to my problem
> 
> I apllied for change of my home 250 plan to home 500 in mid Dec 2007, , but he bsnl only changed it on Feb 06th 2008. but i used the free timing on the month Jan 2008 as bsnl pople said it will effect with 2 days.
> ...


nothing you could do, its your mistake you should have checked it before using.

disconnect your connection or pay your bill.

I hope i am not rude, but this is the truth


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Cheers All.

I finally got my BSNL Dataone UL 256 Connection. Have no clue of anything, as this is completely new to me. I would however request the below queries, pardon me if this has been asked already.

1) How to change my BSNL login password.
2) The default username/password to my Modem is admin/admin, how to change it? what are the other security settings that need to be taken care of as I dont want to end up being pwned.
3) My browsing speed is amazing, youtube videos dl like charm, torrent is lightening speed, but when I download a file using web browser or download accelators, I can't seem to get dl speed of more than 1/2 kb, trust me. 
4) I've googled for Q3, but that webpage to login to Admin portl says I'm not authorized.
5) WinXp, Sp2, Firewalled by default XP, Dialup.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



__Virus__ said:


> 3) My browsing speed is amazing, youtube videos dl like charm, torrent is lightening speed




@Virus can you please put your speed test here. I really like to see it   
you can test your net speed www.speedtest.net

*www.speedtest.net/result/247542190.png


----------



## praka123 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*www.speedtest.net/result/247559513.png


----------



## vikasg03 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

SNR MARGIN IN BSNL ADSL 2 MODEM

What is a min req. for snr margin so that internet can work. My net is not working and my 

SNR Margin Downstream 7.1 Upstream 19.8 Db shows in statistics->adsl

What to do for increased this.

Vikas


----------



## praka123 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

BSNL dataone going to increase Speeds? 


> Today I had gone to BSNL Customer Center for changing my friend's Dataone Plan to Home UL 900. On the *new connection forms* they have given the *tariff card* in which under the *Home UL 900 Plan* it is mentioned *"256 kbps up to 2mbps"*. The person at the BSNL office also said that in Home 900 also, the speed has been increased upto 2 Mbps, and the minimum upload and download speed will be 256 kbps. they gonna increase on 1st of April (i think not a April fool )
> 
> Anybody please confirm this, because I am finding it hard to trust the people at BSNL Office. Also please tell me the normal upload speed in Home UL 900?


*broadbandforum.in/bsnl-dataone-broadband/24676-bsnl-speed-increase-official/


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

WOW!
others might be pushed to 8mbps


----------



## praka123 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^well,it can be a rumour too


----------



## axxo (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

100% rumour...this cant happen even in an Indian dream..why expect & get disappointed.
We had a wait for over 3 years to get a 20KBps boost over unlimted UL speed..now calculate the wait for 2MBps Unlimited DL...cant even imagine..


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> BSNL dataone going to increase Speeds?
> 
> *broadbandforum.in/bsnl-dataone-broadband/24676-bsnl-speed-increase-official/


Trust me, if 2mbps gonna release then it would be atleast for Rs 2k


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/data1_Capture-20080318232514.jpg
these noobs changed my plan from h500 to ul900+ 

jus called them, they say they have no idea, they're changing the plan again, dunno hoow long they'll take for it.


----------



## axxo (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^ *discussion.socalskateparks.com/images/smilies/smiley_rofl.gif


----------



## ico (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

f*** the download speed....

I want my upload speed to be improved atleast to 512kbps or 768kbps so that I again have a good ratio on Demonoid when it comes back again......
----------------


praka123 said:


> BSNL dataone going to increase Speeds?
> 
> *broadbandforum.in/bsnl-dataone-broadband/24676-bsnl-speed-increase-official/


The answer is here:



Masooque said:


> Hello Sirs,
> I am purana reader of Digit since its launching. Till today i used Relience web world for internet surfing and downloading. frm begining of the month i have started to using BSNL's unlimited home 900+ plan. *in their application form they stated that the speed is from 256 kbps to 2 Mbps.* on first day i got 1000 kbps (125 KBps) but from next day, i am getting only average 30 kBps (256 kbps) speed. *Officials at BSNL says that there is misprint in the form. actually speed is only 256 kbps for unlimited home plan.*



Its BSNL....Don't expect this from them soon.....


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



ajaybc said:


> Iam a Home 500 plan user
> Iam not able to play online COD4 in some err.. servers bcoz iam having a high ping\
> So i tested in speedtest.net and found the following result
> 
> ...



Hey some one please reply to my query please.....


----------



## praka123 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^male is very slow.test with singaapore server else bombay.


----------



## Renny (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Whta are the speeds in Home 500 plans?

I know its 2mbps between 2am and 8am, but what about at other times?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

It doesnot touch 2 mbps for me.the speed is around 217-230KBps in both day and NU times.only during evening the net slows down here


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@s18000rpm

<<word of caution>>

Keep a check on ur usage till the time you dont *actually*  see that you rplan has been changed.. When i shifted frm H250 to H500, my "user info" section still showed H250 and they said that your plan has been changed, dwnload bindaas 2-8..... nd i ws billed ac to H250.. LOL

These BSNL offcials cannot be trusted !!..


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^but speed says about the plan


never goes above 30KBps.

btw i'm not d/lin anything right now, coz of this low speed. for RS i get max. of 17KBps.


----------



## yrana2002 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Ever since the mishap in Atlantic took place, i've been having a frustrating "dial-up like " speed ffrom my BSNL broadband..  

But even though they took about half a month to fix it up, i finally saw a total 
2mbps put into effect yesterday night, with a whooping 260Kbps speed.. 

*i111.photobucket.com/albums/n141/yrana2002/forum/SGPhoto_2008_03_2003_31_26.png

So i guess, BSNL is indeed good, though it may test your patience on severe occasions..


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



yrana2002 said:


> Ever since the mishap in Atlantic took place, i've been having a frustrating "dial-up like " speed ffrom my BSNL broadband..
> 
> But even though they took about half a month to fix it up, i finally saw a total
> 2mbps put into effect yesterday night, with a whooping 260Kbps speed..
> ...





I never get such speeds
I get maximum of 150KBps in torrents.

But the interesting thing is I get 400KBps(That is right!!! 400KiloBytes per Second) when using Internet Download Manager


----------



## yrana2002 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Well ajay, when your downloading torrents, make sure you also set Upload speed to a maximum in your torrent client.. 

Because in torrents, d/s speed is proportional to u/l speed.. 
Since BSNL gives max upload speed of 30KBps, you wont have to worry about your download speeds  becoming lower


----------



## praka123 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^well,it necessarily will not benefit  set it to around 25KBps => my advice.


----------



## Renny (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

In Home 500 plan, 

The d\w speeds are around 256KBps right b\w 2am and 8am?

What are the upload speeds b\w 2am and 8am?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^now it is increased(upload).around ~400kbps. 

d/l speed never goes anywhere around 2mbps.max 1.8mbps


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> ^well,it necessarily will not benefit  set it to around 25KBps => my advice.




I have set it to 25KBps.
and will check it out tomorrow moring 2am to 8 am


----------



## Renny (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> ^now it is increased(upload).around ~400kbps.
> 
> d/l speed never goes anywhere around 2mbps.max 1.8mbps



K since upload speed is almost 5 times less than download speed wont the download speed for torrents decrease(ratio will be quite less).


----------



## spikygv (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i have ul900+ . upload speeds have gone up . nearly all my torrents are getting more than 1 share ratio . .dl speed 27kBps . upload i've limited to 21kBps . otherwise it used to go upto 30kBps. .is mu upload limit ok ?


----------



## gamer669 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Some prob. for me too
 i have some doubt,
how do i exactly know how muc have i used in the month. I couldn't login in bsnl's for this(with connection ID and password). how do i get the details................


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> ^male is very slow.test with singaapore server else bombay.



I did the test with the mumbai server.Results are as follows:

*www.speedtest.net/result/249081740.png


although the download speeds are good but it says I have got a ping of 606ms which is high.Due to this  Iam not able to play on some multiplayer game servers saying that the server is for low pping players only

Any solution?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^for me,the ping is low!also see my upload speeds
*www.speedtest.net/result/249118256.png
Yes,I am too connected from EKM core server

singapore:
*www.speedtest.net/result/249118860.png


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey guys
i am unable to connect to the following BSNL DNS servers
are they down ??

*61.1.96.69
61.1.96.71*

am now currently online through *OPEN DNS* ! Thank god i had those Address in Essential Softwares directory in a notepad file on my comp !


----------



## praka123 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@akshay:the dns server for dataone:

```
218.248.240.23
218.248.240.135
```

^use these!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hey thanks man !
but the *61.1.96.69  ...... 61.1.96.71 *address were given by BSNL Guy
i did not know that

 218.248.240.23
218.248.240.135
are also bsnl dataone dns !
thanks !


----------



## praka123 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^those servers was used 3 yrs back!
ofcorz,I gave my dataone DNS only (cat /etc/resolv.conf in linux)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

oh ok thanks


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*www.speedtest.net/result/249193319.png


----------



## mrbgupta (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Does your screenshot represents any question? Here is your answer:

*www.speedtest.net/result/242848453.png


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

*www.speedtest.net/result/249210515.png
plan - UL900+


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Damn...

I'm getting very high pings since a week....


----------



## gamer669 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Boss how do i Exactly check my monthly usage (data usage ) I couldn't login in bsnl's for this(with connection ID and password). how do i get the details................


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> @akshay:the dns server for dataone:
> 
> ```
> 218.248.240.23
> ...



hey thanks a lot man...
grrr woh purana 61.1.96.69 dns main bhi use kar raha tha.. aur aaj pura din net nahi chala...  mujhe laga bsnl ke server mein prob hoga..


----------



## praka123 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^kyon na opendns use karein? *opendns.com


----------



## axxo (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

which one is better? open dns or 
218.248.240.23
218.248.240.135


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



axxo said:


> which one is better? open dns or
> 218.248.240.23
> 218.248.240.135




well actually I found this one better.

67.138.54.100
 			  207.225.209.66




It is much faster.But the drawback is it blocks porn 
*www.scrubit.com/


----------



## praka123 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

opendns resolves much faster.bsnl dns servers are slow most of the time.(not sure though as already using opendns)


----------



## alok4best (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I m using 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2 as my DNS for may be a year or so now.
Dnt knw who provides these 2 DNS, but works fine for me.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

try with DNS 1.2.3.4 and 5.6.7.8


----------



## praka123 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

@alok: a whois search gave:


> OrgName:    Level 3 Communications, Inc.
> OrgID:      LVLT
> Address:    1025 Eldorado Blvd.
> City:       Broomfield
> ...


@Indranil:


> OrgName:    Internet Assigned Numbers Authority
> OrgID:      IANA
> Address:    4676 Admiralty Way, Suite 330
> City:       Marina del Rey
> ...



why do u guys use these DNS servers?is it fast?(I dont think so)


----------



## alok4best (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> @alok: a whois search gave:
> 
> @Indranil:
> 
> ...



I use them as they dnt block any site..
BSNL DNS was blocking Demonoid when I decided to switch my DNS to something else..
I guess I m wise enough to decide which sites shud I visit and which ones I shud avoid.. ..I do not want my ISP to act smart..


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



alok4best said:


> BSNL DNS was blocking Demonoid when I decided to switch my DNS to something else..


Who was blocking actually? BSNL was blocking Demonoid or Demonoid blocked the whole entire range of BSNL IPs? I think Demonoid blocked BSNL......


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Look at downstream of the modem configaration web page
This modem configaration web page from Hydrabad
IP range 59.93.79.X

*i189.photobucket.com/albums/z66/Ratul92001/untitled-4.png


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Indranil92001 said:


> Look at downstream of the modem configaration web page
> This modem configaration web page from Hydrabad
> IP range 59.93.79.X
> *i189.photobucket.com/albums/z66/Ratul92001/untitled-4.png


^^ Man, that is the *Attainable Line Rate*. I'm damn sure. Even I sometimes get 9500kbps+. And regarding upstream, my attainable upstream is mainly 1000kbps+.

But it is the connection speed that matters. Mine is 2048kbps down and 256kbps upstream.

May those model types only show the attainable speed not the connection speed......

Is that guy really getting ~1462.75 (if my maths is good) KB/s????? *Probably (99.9bar %) NOT........*

Correct me if I'm wrong.......
*
See my ADSL line status:*
*img141.imageshack.us/img141/9425/statustp6.jpg

Am I getting ~1108KB/s downstream and ~119.5KB/s upstream???? *Definitely not.......*
*
Note:* My Modem is not from BSNL. It is Netgear *dm111p*. For more information: *www.netgear.com/Products/RoutersandGateways/Modems/DM111P.aspx

*-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-*
*
Regarding BSNL upgradation of upload speed....*

I don't know why but no such upgrade has taken place here in Gurgaon. My line can easily handle 512kbps of upstream but still no upgrade from the server side......Guys like prakash and some more people of Kerala get 512kbps upload even though they pay the same price. *Can we sue BSNL for this?*


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

The Screnshot shows the speed not the *Attainable Line Rate*
I know it very well, because when I connect the modem MT882 then it shows same Line Rate not the *Attainable Line Rate.*

what ever shows the Line Rate 11Mbps or 24Mbps you never get the full speed because your account ID have set the download speed policy to 32KBps or 220KBps ( UL 900 = 32KBps, Home 500 = 220KBps ). You never cross this line.

I put the screenshot to show you all that Hydrabad BSNL can handel download speed upto 11Mbps not only the Hydrabad BSNL if anyone shows this speed in his modem then you know that your line can handel this speed. But this is not mean that the owner of this modem get 1462.75 KBps download speed. He dont get it because of the speed policy. If BSNL made new speed policy and set download speed 1462.75KBps with his user ID then this person get this. You can call it capping the speed. But if the BSNL set the download speed 2048KBps then this person cant get the 2048KBps because his line can handel download speed 1462.75KBps mean 11Mbps. Look at below the screenshot. This person's modem shows Line rate 590Kbps but this person have plan policy upto 2Mbps but get the download speed 73KBps. because his line can handel 590Kbps.

*i189.photobucket.com/albums/z66/Ratul92001/Pic.png

I allrady post about it in previous section how it's working


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



Indranil92001 said:


> The Screnshot shows the speed not the *Attainable Line Rate*
> I know it very well, because when I connect the modem MT882 then it shows same Line Rate not the *Attainable Line Rate.*


Attainable Line Rate is the download/upload speed which your line can handle comfortably if our speed is upgraded. Like we both (I and that Hyderabad guy) will be able to handle 8mbps comfortably.

What that modem is showing Line Rate is called Attainable Line Rate in my modem and the connection speed is different i.e. *2mbps*

Speed set in my account is 2048kbps downstream, so my *connection speed/Line Rate* in my modem is 2048kbps.

It is a difference in the naming by different modem companies but technically they are same.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=--=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-


Indranil92001 said:


> I put the screenshot to show you all that Hydrabad BSNL can handel download speed upto 11Mbps not only the Hydrabad BSNL if anyone shows this speed in his modem then you know that your line can handel this speed. But this is not mean that the owner of this modem get 1462.75 KBps download speed. He dont get it because of the speed policy. If BSNL made new speed policy and set download speed 1462.75KBps with his user ID then this person get this. You can call it capping the speed. But if the BSNL set the download speed 2048KBps then this person cant get the 2048KBps because his line can handel download speed 1462.75KBps mean 11Mbps. Look at below the screenshot. This person's modem shows Line rate 590Kbps but this person have plan policy upto 2Mbps but get the download speed 73KBps. because his line can handel 590Kbps.


This is what I mean and had meant actually in my both the posts.........


----------



## appu (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

this is the first time i have got this problem......
my bill had added the download that was supposed to be free.
the dataone portel does not show any extra download but the bill has it so i have 5 day and wil they rectify the problem before the due date or wat

i have home 500 plan


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



appu said:


> this is the first time i have got this problem......
> my bill had added the download that was supposed to be free.
> the dataone portel does not show any extra download but the bill has it so i have 5 day and wil they rectify the problem before the due date or wat
> 
> i have home 500 plan


 
@appu download this application Dataone Quick Usage Finder and install it. it will show you your's dataone used Bandwidth and balance bandwith. This application will help you to know the currect used bandwitdh. If your Service Records dose not show the extra used then you can send a complain letter to BSNL and you will dont have to pay extra money.
Just select Data One Usage Plan and Cheak usage for Month
Download link is below
*download.softpedia.ro/dl/c3601574f...76167/software/INTERNET/DQUFSetup_0.7.0.0.exe


----------



## alok4best (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



gagandeep said:


> Who was blocking actually? BSNL was blocking Demonoid or Demonoid blocked the whole entire range of BSNL IPs? I think Demonoid blocked BSNL......


I guess it was BSNL..coz changing the DNS resolved the issue..
My IP remained in the same usual BSNL range.


----------



## mikeon (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Can I change from Home 500 plan to 500C plan ? theres no rental for this... makes it cheaper... I'm in goa and when I asked them some time ago they said its only for new users... can existing users avail of this ?


----------



## tech_lover (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hi experts,

My modem's connection (the green light) just goes off for 10 sec at least 15 times a day. This is causing real problem, particularly as I work from home, using the internet. Is it a problem with the modem? I use the oldest type I modem. Will changing the modem help?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mikeon (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Isn't anyone using the 500 c plan here ?


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



mikeon said:


> Can I change from Home 500 plan to 500C plan ? theres no rental for this... makes it cheaper... I'm in goa and when I asked them some time ago they said its only for new users... can existing users avail of this ?


Here in my circle, we can change to any plan.
ask your babu to give in writing that HOME 500C is only for new users, get a sign + stamp. 
as BSNL does not mention this on its site or in the application form.


----------



## mikeon (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hey tanx for the reply... 

I've been having some problems with my connection since yest, some sites don't open, i got to keep refreshing and then voila they open! Sometimes I had to reconnect jus to get them working for few mins, Its still happening now, I think its a problem on BSNL's side, it was working fine all this while... I'm using opendns btw... this happen to any one else ?


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^^ Try changing your DNS to DNSAdvantage. it works fine for me ATM. 

156.154.70.1
156.154.71.1


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***


```
gaurish@gaurish-desktop:~$ ping 156.154.71.1
PING 156.154.71.1 (156.154.71.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
From 4.79.59.18 icmp_seq=1 Packet filtered
From 4.79.59.18 icmp_seq=2 Packet filtered
From 4.79.59.18 icmp_seq=6 Packet filtered
From 4.79.59.18 icmp_seq=7 Packet filtered
From 4.79.59.18 icmp_seq=8 Packet filtered

--- 156.154.71.1 ping statistics ---
8 packets transmitted, 0 received, +5 errors, 100% packet loss, time 7000ms
```

are they faster than OpenDns?
seems they have protected their servers against pings


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

They have a node in India. Try www.dnsadvantage.com to find out more about them. I also love the personalized support i am enjoying from DNSAdvantage. They atleast respond to the email queries 

Node Locations *www.dnsadvantage.com/dnsadv/node_locations.html


----------



## praka123 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

trying dnsadavantage on archlinux.as of now it is offering fast DNS resolution of IP's.
sad to see that they have no instructions on their page regarding for GNU/Linux.
for Debian/ubuntu/arch users(bridge mode),u have to edit /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider and comment out "usepeerdns" line.also edit /etc/resolv.conf and add below lines after removing any other lines:

```
nameserver 156.154.70.1
nameserver 156.154.71.1
```

I found below site listing some free DNS servers :
*theos.in/windows-xp/free-fast-public-dns-server-list/


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> trying dnsadavantage on archlinux.as of now it is offering fast DNS resolution of IP's.
> sad to see that they have no instructions on their page regarding for GNU/Linux.
> for Debian/ubuntu/arch users(bridge mode),u have to edit /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider and comment out "usepeerdns" line.also edit /etc/resolv.conf and add below lines after removing any other lines:
> 
> ...


Right now I am Running Cache only DNS server with pdnsd package. it works out faster than any dns as all hits are saved on disk permanently More info here --> *www.debian-administration.org/articles/390


----------



## praka123 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^I have tried it sometimes back.I think it uses dnsutils?


----------



## mikeon (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Well I went to the BSNL exchange and they told me 500c plan is only for new customers! I told them nowhere on the website it is mentioned so and that other places, rajasthan, kolkata, chennai are allowing this, he said he would enquire and find out within 2 days... where can i check if this is possible in my circle or not ? Any BSNL website where I could ask so ?

Is dns advantage better than opendns ?


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



mikeon said:


> Well I went to the BSNL exchange and they told me 500c plan is only for new customers! I told them nowhere on the website it is mentioned so and that other places, rajasthan, kolkata, chennai are allowing this, he said he would enquire and find out within 2 days... where can i check if this is possible in my circle or not ? Any BSNL website where I could ask so ?
> 
> Is dns advantage better than opendns ?


 
First time I hear that Coustomear of BSNL cant change his Plan policy  
and If other place like you mention rajasthan, kolkata, chennai are allowed then why your place is not, you are BSNL coustomear, Rules are same for all user in all state of India.
*There is no plan for new coustomear if BSNL will make new plan then it will for old user and new user bouth.*

if your state have an own BSNL website then you can cheak it. Maybe you can fiend yours state BSNL website in your BSNL Telephone Bill.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



mikeon said:


> Well I went to the BSNL exchange and they told me 500c plan is only for new customers! I told them nowhere on the website it is mentioned so and that other places, rajasthan, kolkata, chennai are allowing this, he said he would enquire and find out within 2 days... where can i check if this is possible in my circle or not ? Any BSNL website where I could ask so ?
> 
> Is dns advantage better than opendns ?


I have told you before, Just ask them to give it writing That "Home 500C, is only for New customers" & get his/her sign on it with stamp.


----------



## janitha (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



gary4gar said:


> I have told you before, Just ask them to give it writing That "Home 500C, is only for New customers" & get his/her sign on it with stamp.



Or give the request for change of plan in writing by Registered Post Ack Due.


----------



## mikeon (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Ok I will wait for his reply in 2 days if he still says its not possible then I will ask him to give it to me in writing.What do I do with that then ?


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

First get that stuff & then we will see


----------



## iChaitanya (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



mikeon said:


> Well I went to the BSNL exchange and they told me 500c plan is only for new customers!
> 
> Is dns advantage better than opendns ?



Rubbish! Everyone can migrate to whatever plan they want to. BSNL people are taking you for a ride!

Well, i prefer OpenDNS. It's fast and worrks all the time.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

dnsadavantage didn't work nicely, failing on random sites, i am back to opendns


----------



## anuragdws (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have been looking for some solution to this problem for a long time but I've not yet succeeded. 

I ve bsnl broadband connection for the last one year with Dare global DB 108 ADSL Modem. I get very good  surfing speed. The problem is when I try to down load some file from any site it never exceeds 20KB/sec. Except once when I got 120KB/sec & that too a few days back. I have tried Internet explorer & Firefox but of no use. One more problem. None of the browsers is able to access http//192.168.1.1 Experts please. Any idea whats wrong.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

haha . even i cant open 192.168.1.1 on my modem on any computer . .it used to open before 2 months.  i was advised to reset the modem . .but everything is working fine and i had forwarded 3 ports which are enough for me. .so i'm not bothering with it at all ..


----------



## mansha (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have bsnl dataone unlimited broadband plan, I live in Penangla, ahead of Gangtok. The problem me nd other users here face is that the net does not seem to connect at times. Though bsnl has sold only four or five connections here. We get problems like internet connection will suddenly disconnect itself and at time will not connect for hours. BSNL officials are themselves at loss why this problem keeps occuring. At times, my HUwaI modem will show all lights but ADSL light will not be blinking though it shows an active connnection, and if I switch it off and then on it connects to the net and then data transfer goes smooothly, I would like to know what is the problem here.As bsnl office has not been able to figure this one out.


----------



## vikasg03 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Hy
I am taking BSNL BB  Plan starting of mar in bangalore, working great but no one give me any document or any thing like password etc. One guy came with modem, fixed/install it and gone.
when i call to Customer care he provide me the portal id (14 digit ) and password also he only provide me my email id and password!!!!!! . But one of my freind told me they also give us a Receipt in which all details are mentioned. Did u also got the receipt at the time of connection. My one month is over , net working fine but i don't have any proof (official proof) like receipt, detail of user id and passwords, etc

One more point Data usuage, in official site and through my third party s/w, there is a difference of 150 MB.  Official site shown more .I am using DU Meter
Vikas 
Bangalore


----------



## goobimama (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Leesten kids. I just got BB at home. Now, in that usage checker (10.249..something), I'm not getting my current month service records. Someone mentioned that BSNL is giving a 15 day trial for new users. Does this mean I can rape my connection to the max? Any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

u cant rape ur connection as the limit for free usage is 500mb


----------



## anuragdws (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Dear sagargv
what do u mean by *i had forwarded 3 ports which are enough for me.*
Could u explain please.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

i had forwarded 4 ports for bit torrent connections ( when 192.168.1.1 was opening ) . .they are 7923
16777
65534
8800

i use 7923 for bittorrents . .since i cant open 192.168.1.1  , i cant change these ports .but i dont care .some1 suggested to reset the modem , but i havent tried it yet.. i see no reason to do it .


----------



## anuragdws (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Thanks sagargv for your response.
Ya the problem now is that i am too unable to access 192.168.1.1
resetting modem is risky. What if one is not able to access even after that

Any other trick.


----------



## alok4best (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



vikasg03 said:


> Hy
> I am taking BSNL BB  Plan starting of mar in bangalore, working great but no one give me any document or any thing like password etc. One guy came with modem, fixed/install it and gone.
> when i call to Customer care he provide me the portal id (14 digit ) and password also he only provide me my email id and password!!!!!! . But one of my freind told me they also give us a Receipt in which all details are mentioned. Did u also got the receipt at the time of connection. My one month is over , net working fine but i don't have any proof (official proof) like receipt, detail of user id and passwords, etc
> 
> ...



what wud u do with documents dear...
U have one receipt which u must have got for fone connection...that is enough..I cant recall anyone getting a written doc mentioning user ids and password in my frnd circle...han with ur first bill they might send u a tutorial explaining how to setup a LAN at home, if u wish to share ur net..


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Atlast BSNL usage checking portal now updated.

Now it shows the total download excluding night free hours


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

BSNL will be implementing 2 new 512kbps UL plans by April 1st 2008.

Circular link : *www.mediafire.com/?ejezkdysjxx


----------



## praka123 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^aint worth dude!atleast we shud get a 2mbps ul plan now!


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^ Well its BSNL, no high expectations please...


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Why dont we expect 2Mbps UL, One of my friend in London get 24Mbps UL


----------



## praka123 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

^yes!  but only hope is bsnl dataone.all other ISP's simply should've provided us "32kbps" broadband if bsnl had not launched dataone 

I am still optimistic.I read there may be a 4mbps plan(not sure!) || H500
and a 2mbps unlimited(pray!!)


----------



## Indranil92001 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> ^yes!  but only hope is bsnl dataone.all other ISP's simply should've provided us "32kbps" broadband if bsnl had not launched dataone
> 
> I am still optimistic.I read there may be a 4mbps plan(not sure!) || H500
> and a 2mbps unlimited(pray!!)


 
Yes, this is absolutly correct that In India BSNL first launch the high speed internet for the people and then other ISP of india copy it and serve it.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

nice move, now UL connection @750bucks.

not bad


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I think revision of 2mbps plans is also important.

Compare H125 to H250. 150MB vs 1GB. It is not a far deal as those who'll opt for H125 are going to be robbed by BSNL.

Then H500 (2.5GB) users get 2.5 times the bandwidth of H250 (1GB).

But then H1000 (5GB) users (me) only get twice the bandwidth of H500. We should get more.

-----------------------------------------------------
*
I wonder why that Circular has that Fraudband Year 2007 logo???* Kahi ye April fool joke toh nahi....


----------



## praka123 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



gary4gar said:


> nice move, now UL connection @750bucks.
> 
> not bad


but when we are accustomed to upto 1.7-1.8mbps of speed,256kbps will look like sh1t u know 

Even someone in foreign will feel 2mbps is like crawling (although I feel 2mbps is atleast needed for browsing web pages esp multimedia enabled pages!)


----------



## nandmkumar (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

BSNL was  supposed to be the most transparent in the telecommunication (telephone and internet) field. But BSNL has also learnt to do "business"  like other Private agencies of course cheating the poor custonmers.  Internet Account Verification facility for the customers has gone to dogs and the site provided for that is very seldom accessible and , if at all accessible, never up-to-date


----------



## anuragdws (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

I have been looking for some solution to this problem for a long time but I've not yet succeeded. 

I ve bsnl broadband connection for the last one year with Dare global DB 108 ADSL Modem. I get very good  surfing speed. The problem is when I try to down load some file from any site it never exceeds 20KB/sec. Except once when I got 120KB/sec & that too a few days back. I have tried Internet explorer & Firefox but of no use. One more problem. None of the browsers is able to access http//192.168.1.1 Experts please. Any idea whats wrong.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

use g.dmt for modulation.reg 192.168.1.1 that u cant login,assign an IP to ur NIC card.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> but when we are accustomed to upto 1.7-1.8mbps of speed,256kbps will look like sh1t u know
> 
> Even someone in foreign will feel 2mbps is like crawling (although I feel 2mbps is atleast needed for browsing web pages esp multimedia enabled pages!)


I agree but UL gives complete freedom. no need to wake up at 3am in morning and check if downloads are working fine

i suffer from this habit


----------



## axxo (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



gary4gar said:


> I agree but UL gives complete freedom. no need to wake up at 3am in morning and check if downloads are working fine
> 
> i suffer from this habit



yup..UL is like open source..complete freedom for whatever u do...but in case of night UL..you are restricted in a container..closed source.do whatever you can within certain limit...
in short UL->Linux, Night UL->Windows


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



axxo said:


> yup..UL is like open source..complete freedom for whatever u do...but in case of night UL..you are restricted in a container..closed source.do whatever you can within certain limit...
> in short UL->Linux, Night UL->Windows


OMG!

you are sick with OS fever

save yourself


----------



## Who (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

Guys i kinda need help , i am unsure if my BSNL plan is home250 or home500 this month so i am afraid to download at night the local BSNL coustomer care are also not sure about my plan , is there a safer way to tell which plan do i own , i don't want a huge bill  at end of this month  so please help...


----------



## spikygv (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> use g.dmt for modulation.reg 192.168.1.1 that u cant login,assign an IP to ur NIC card.



could you explain a bit more. .i'm using onboard LAN .


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



sagargv said:


> could you explain a bit more. .i'm using onboard LAN .


lol, he meant to Set the modulation Type in router.

1) Open modem config page by  *192.168.1.1
2) Browse through menu to find option to set the modulation type or consult the manual. i can't help much as most router have different menu layouts.


----------



## naagendra (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

hello all
how can i know my plan as i have applied for plan change from H250 to UL900+ last month. in my portal its showing like this


My Order Details

  Orderid                          -------890843 
  Order                            Type---        Plan Change 
  Plan Name        --- Home UL 900 Plus 
  Order Status                       -Provisioned

pls guide me

Thanks 
Naagendra Singh


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***



praka123 said:


> ^aint worth dude!atleast we shud get a 2mbps ul plan now!


I'm happy with anything extra. Don't expect more and get disappointed. 

Seems that the new plans are rumors. Anyone can do those BSNL circular in Photoshop.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Apr 2, 2008)

^^ the BSNL officials in here have acknowledged that they have received similar circulars. According to them it maybe delayed, because they need to alter their billing software. It should be available for the public by mid April.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

lol
April fool is over, is it a real stuff.
besides, BSNL does not is all Serious types, does not play pranks like Google


----------



## spikygv (Apr 3, 2008)

hello . i have a rather strange problem which i think is associated with my modem than with bsnl .. i am on ul900+ . i have  a utstarcom wa 3002 g1 ( its got wireless but i use only LAN ) router. 

yesterday , i saw that utorrent was showing a exclamation mark instead of the usual green tick mark which meant that i was not forwarding port.
As i had earlier mentioned , i was not able to open 192.168.1.1 ( for about 3 months ). . digit forum had recommended me to try and hard reset the modem. .i hadnt bothered with it as everything else was fine. . now that i had this port problem i hard resetted it and voila 192.168.1.1 opened . i re-entered my bsnl username and pass , forwarded ports in NAT . but still no go. . both azureus and utorrent say i have a NAT problem..i am able to access all websites , still download cotent in torrents but at low speed.

i have followed these steps : *www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/UTStarcom/WA3002-g1/Utorrent.htm

this is the picture of the page where i have forwarded the port.

*img396.imageshack.us/img396/34/portgf2.th.jpg

and utorrent says i havent forwarded any port.

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/2297/porer9.th.jpg


plz help guys

PS
i have noticed one thing. . it is taking quite a long time for the "adsl link" light on the modem to appear  after turning on the pc. . the adsl link LED used to turn on by the time windows completed booting. . but now its taking 2-3 minutes after windows completely boots..and  in the past 2-3 days disconnections have been rather frequent..

update :

OK. . i usually use XP. . i booted into vista to give it a shot. .i re-checked my torrents in utorrents and started them . .voila , the green mark indicating the port forward success had appeared and speed was nearly constant 31 kBps. . speed guide showed that port 61275 had been forwarded !!!!!!!!!!! a number which i have never entered. .. and i cud not even change the port number also ( it was greyed ) .. 
*img228.imageshack.us/img228/2470/79141892ig3.th.jpg

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/4469/82861411xo9.th.jpg

ok .. i came back to xp to find this in 192.168.1.1 

*img292.imageshack.us/img292/8492/porsr5.th.jpg

looks like vista adds ports on its own .. but again to my dismay , port 61275 did not work in xp.

what the heck is going on guys ??  how do i get the port thing working in xp like it used to ?


----------



## Indranil92001 (Apr 3, 2008)

@sagargv you enter to mutch port number on your modem. In youe screenshot I saw you enter IP 192.168.1.1 with name asf. You dont need to enter this IP range. This is your gatway IP address of your modem.
First you have to sure what Ip have in your Computer. In XP go to Run then type CMD and in this windo type IPCONFIG then it will show you your NIC IP address. Now browse your modem and go to the NAT page where you need to set your PORT for incomming connecting. Delete all your previous entry or you can reset your modem but reseting the modem you need to set user name and password again. In Rule 1 type your application name but dont select the FTP or any thing ( I saw in your screen shot ) utorrent is not FTP.

This is very simple just you need to know your IP of your NIC then your Torrent Client port Number and set it to in your Modem.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 3, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Dr.Venkatesh>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.33
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

C:\Documents and Settings\Dr.Venkatesh>

i think 192.168.1.33 is right.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 3, 2008)

Anyone from Chennai going to get their plans changed to 512k UL? I can go tomorrow if those guys know abt that news plans.


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 3, 2008)

*BSNL related basic questions!*

Guys, some of these has been answered i know but am confused!
Can you tell me HOW DO I SEE MY BSNL BB PLAN online? I was told to see in the portal.. is this the portal? *portal.bsnl.in

If yes when i try to add a phone number i dont have any option for Bangalore under Karnataka 
Also no where i can see any tabs for BB details..

Pls help me! Am lost with the extra ordinary, mind blowing website of BSNL!


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: BSNL related basic questions!*

if your connection is new (or ip addrds. starts wit 117.xxx...) go here -
*bbservice.bsnl.in/

note: *Portal ID is different*, not the user name/pass. you enter to connect to BB.

[whats your IP addrs.]


----------



## anuragdws (Apr 3, 2008)

I just faced a strange problem. I downloaded a file from rapidshare. It started downloading with a massive speed of 230+KB/sec then dwindled to 85+. After completing the download I restarted the pc & again downloaded a file from rapidshare but I was shocked to see the MAX SPEED WAS LESS THAN 20 KB/SEC.

It seems the overall speed has reduced. Though not much difference can be spotted in browsing.

What could be the problem friends.


----------



## devilz666 (Apr 3, 2008)

*BSNL UL 900, speed increased?*

Since 3 hrs i've been d/ling @ 65-72 KBps

Am I alone or are we witnessing some revolution?


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 4, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Anyone from Chennai going to get their plans changed to 512k UL? I can go tomorrow if those guys know abt that news plans.


better take a printout of circular, it would be easy to explain then


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: BSNL related basic questions!*

ok my IP starts with 117.. now what where do i get the id to login? and what is this(*portal.bsnl.in) for then?

also it is said you get email id from bsnl on new connection.. i dint got any?


----------



## bodyquest (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: BSNL UL 900, speed increased?*

aprill 1 has gone long b4..........29.9 kB/s (avg. 24.8 kB/s)


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: BSNL related basic questions!*



slugger said:


> y dont you got and loign *dataone.in*
> 
> click on *Check Your Account Usage* 2 login
> 
> ...



but how? where do i get the email id!


----------



## devilz666 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: BSNL UL 900, speed increased?*



bodyquest said:


> aprill 1 has gone long b4..........29.9 kB/s (avg. 24.8 kB/s)



*www.speedtest.net/result/254919115.png

*i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll75/devilz_workshop/untitled-1.jpg

Is that sufficient?


----------



## spikygv (Apr 4, 2008)

sagargv said:


> hello . i have a rather strange problem which i think is associated with my modem than with bsnl .. i am on ul900+ . i have  a utstarcom wa 3002 g1 ( its got wireless but i use only LAN ) router.
> 
> yesterday , i saw that utorrent was showing a exclamation mark instead of the usual green tick mark which meant that i was not forwarding port.
> As i had earlier mentioned , i was not able to open 192.168.1.1 ( for about 3 months ). . digit forum had recommended me to try and hard reset the modem. .i hadnt bothered with it as everything else was fine. . now that i had this port problem i hard resetted it and voila 192.168.1.1 opened . i re-entered my bsnl username and pass , forwarded ports in NAT . but still no go. . both azureus and utorrent say i have a NAT problem..i am able to access all websites , still download cotent in torrents but at low speed.
> ...



plz help guys. . i'm struck using vista and coz of my grand ma pc . games dont run smoothly on vista like in xp.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: BSNL UL 900, speed increased?*



devilz666 said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/254919115.png
> 
> *i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll75/devilz_workshop/untitled-1.jpg
> 
> Is that sufficient?


Good for you. It's normal at 28-30 KBps for me..


----------



## Indranil92001 (Apr 4, 2008)

@sagargv reset your modem and set agin your username with password and in port forwarding set your Lan IP address with your client port ( Azureus, Utorrent etc etc ). In port forwarding section of the modem only enter one entry, your lan IP with your torrent client port. If dosenot work then cheak your XP firewall in your lan configaration.


----------



## devilz666 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: BSNL UL 900, speed increased?*



drgrudge said:


> Good for you. It's normal at 28-30 KBps for me..



Internet went down for an hour in my area and its back to normal. After almost 14 hrs


----------



## anurag01232006 (Apr 4, 2008)

Guys I m in a big problem here...I was on BSNL HOME 250 plan and recently I gve the application for the sift of plan to HOME500...I gave the application of 13th of March and I was told that from April my new plan will start..But how to check whether my new plan has started or not??*I  have an old connection and  took it it 2006...
*
   Today I went to the exchange and they told me that they updated my plan day before yesterday but my last nights usage has been included in the portal website....can any1 give me the screen shot of the page where the plan is written...M*ine only shows 256 Symmetrical...*..


help me guys....please mail me on anurag01232006@yahoo.co.in  ......


----------



## devilz666 (Apr 4, 2008)

anurag01232006 said:


> Guys I m in a big problem here...I was on BSNL HOME 250 plan and recently I gve the application for the sift of plan to HOME500...I gave the application of 13th of March and I was told that from April my new plan will start..But how to check whether my new plan has started or not??*I  have an old connection and  took it it 2006...
> *
> Today I went to the exchange and they told me that they updated my plan day before yesterday but my last nights usage has been included in the portal website....can any1 give me the screen shot of the page where the plan is written...M*ine only shows 256 Symmetrical...*..
> 
> ...



Dude, call 1957 2moro and ask them. it's dataone helpline


----------



## spikygv (Apr 4, 2008)

Indranil92001 said:


> @sagargv reset your modem and set agin your username with password and in port forwarding set your Lan IP address with your client port ( Azureus, Utorrent etc etc ). In port forwarding section of the modem only enter one entry, your lan IP with your torrent client port. If dosenot work then cheak your XP firewall in your lan configaration.



i added utorrent to exceptions in firewall . .i tried disabling firewall . . but no go .. i resetted the modem again . no use. ..


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: BSNL related basic questions!*



slugger said:


> wat e-mail id r u talkin about?
> 
> the @dataone.in type ?
> 
> ...



These guys really sucks! You know bro what happened! I called them and asked for my email id after trying for half an hr also the email id don't work.. "User id and password do not match! ".. i told the guy to try himself but of no use! then i asked for my portal id! he gave my portal id and i tried to login at *bbservice.bsnl.in/ and no use.. same error! your id and password do not match! 
The also don't know what to do! they told me to call tomorrow!


----------



## Indranil92001 (Apr 4, 2008)

sagargv said:


> i added utorrent to exceptions in firewall . .i tried disabling firewall . . but no go .. i resetted the modem again . no use. ..


 
I think you need to reinstall your Wisdows XP, Because you say you dont have the problem with your Vista. If you have antivirus with firewall on your system or somthing like this this may cause to block your client port. Maybe you have wrong configaration in your Utorrent. To cheak you xp is ok or not uninstall your Utorrent 1.7.7 and download this  Beta vertion utorrent 1.8
Search google with word *download utorrent 1.8* , you can fiend the download link. Then install it and cheak the port and configure it. you can also download another torrent client name bitorrent, *www.bittorrent.com/download this is same like utorrent.
You can also log on to BSNL from your desktop by using pppoe. *If you log on from your desktop then you dont need to configure your modem with Port forwarding*. If you want to know how do you install the pppoe on your system then ask me I will telling you how to install it.

If you still have the problem then you need to format your hard drive and install windows xp.


----------



## dr_jimit (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello Friends,
My plan is Home250 [up to 2Mbps, old portal ]
I am planning  to change to Home 500 C.
I want to ask if my speed will be upgraded to 8mbps , as in new connections here, with new portal?
cos i have seen that speed @ my relative's home, and i loved 400 kb download speed @ night UL.

My billing cycle for "1 yr advanced pay " thing is ending before 1st may.
what should i do to get new portal and 8mbps speed in H500C ?
 shoukd i discontinue my internet at 15th april by giving an application, then again joining as a new connection?
or it will be automatically be 8mbps when my plan will be changed?

Please help me fast. Thanks.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 4, 2008)

Indranil92001 said:


> I think you need to reinstall your Wisdows XP, Because you say you dont have the problem with your Vista. If you have antivirus with firewall on your system or somthing like this this may cause to block your client port. Maybe you have wrong configaration in your Utorrent. To cheak you xp is ok or not uninstall your Utorrent 1.7.7 and download this  Beta vertion utorrent 1.8
> Search google with word *download utorrent 1.8* , you can fiend the download link. Then install it and cheak the port and configure it. you can also download another torrent client name bitorrent, *www.bittorrent.com/download this is same like utorrent.
> You can also log on to BSNL from your desktop by using pppoe. *If you log on from your desktop then you dont need to configure your modem with Port forwarding*. If you want to know how do you install the pppoe on your system then ask me I will telling you how to install it.
> 
> If you still have the problem then you need to format your hard drive and install windows xp.



tell me how to setup a pppoe connection from desktop. . thanx.

even in vista , other ports ( other than 61275 ) are not getting forwarded.


----------



## anurag01232006 (Apr 4, 2008)

devilz666 said:


> Dude, call 1957 2moro and ask them. it's dataone helpline





Dude can u tell me how to check it manually or on ma own...Customer care of BSNL just suck to death....where should i see if I wanna know ma plan?


----------



## Indranil92001 (Apr 5, 2008)

@sagargv first you need to setup your modem for PPPoE from your desktop. Go to your modem configaration page and select *Bridge mode* where you set your user ID and Password. Then click save. Delete all your previous entry of Port forwarding. Restart your modem.

To setup PPPoE from your deskto do the following step.

Click on Start button then Coltrol Panal. In Control Panal Category View click *Network and Internet Connections *in next windo click *setup or change your internet connection. *A windo will pop up, click on Setup tab. A wizard will popup click next. Select *Connect to the Internet *-> Click next, Select *Setup my connection manually *-> Click next , Select *Connect using a broadband connection that requires a username and password *-> click next, In this windo type your ISP name -> click next, then type your username and password. Click next and this windo chek the field if you want to put a shortcut link in your desktop for your PPPoE connection.

But remember to do PPPoE from your desktop you need to configure your modem in Bridge mode.


----------



## Who (Apr 5, 2008)

anurag01232006 said:


> Dude can u tell me how to check it manually or on ma own...Customer care of BSNL just suck to death....where should i see if I wanna know ma plan?



 So much for people helping newbie on the forum, anyway go to 
  *bbservice.bsnl.in/

 Type in your Portal ID & Password , do not type your user ID here , portal ID is diffrent then go my orders to find out your plan & view usage to check your usage.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 5, 2008)

i'm on ul900+ plan & getting 150+ KBps speed


----------



## anurag01232006 (Apr 5, 2008)

smit said:


> So much for people helping newbie on the forum, anyway go to
> *bbservice.bsnl.in/
> 
> Type in your Portal ID & Password , do not type your user ID here , portal ID is diffrent then go my orders to find out your plan & view usage to check your usage.




Dude i am having an old IP address...Do I have to also get a portal ID??



smit said:


> So much for people helping newbie on the forum, anyway go to
> *bbservice.bsnl.in/
> 
> Type in your Portal ID & Password , do not type your user ID here , portal ID is diffrent then go my orders to find out your plan & view usage to check your usage.





I my service records its written that I have test 256 Symmetrical connection.....What does this mean????I am an old user...I was not give any portal Id but i check my usage by my normal user id n password...

Help me guys...


----------



## yrana2002 (Apr 5, 2008)

There's some problem with my ADSL splitter.. 

When i use a phone line through the splitter, my router keeps on getting disconnected virtually every min, while with the direct line it works pretty fine.. 

So, can anyone confirm whether its splitter problem?? If yes, where do i find a new one?


----------



## spikygv (Apr 5, 2008)

Indranil92001 said:


> @sagargv first you need to setup your modem for PPPoE from your desktop. Go to your modem configaration page and select *Bridge mode* where you set your user ID and Password. Then click save. Delete all your previous entry of Port forwarding. Restart your modem.
> 
> To setup PPPoE from your deskto do the following step.
> 
> ...



i configured my modem to bridge mode and tried connecting from desktop , ( i disabled my usual LAN ) . it said that the target wan miniport was not reachable. . .i enabled LAN , tried again . it said username / pass is wrong.(i'm sure i entered it rite , coz i tested 3 times ). .

the same results with all bit torrent clients. .even with azureus. . 

now what do i do ?

thankx


----------



## Indranil92001 (Apr 5, 2008)

sagargv said:


> i configured my modem to bridge mode and tried connecting from desktop , ( i disabled my usual LAN ) . it said that the target wan miniport was not reachable. . .i enabled LAN , tried again . it said username / pass is wrong.(i'm sure i entered it rite , coz i tested 3 times ). .


 
I dont understand why you disable your lancard. If you disable your lancard then how can you connect to your modem from your Computer. if you put correct username and passowod then shoud be connect to the net. Dont use @dataone after your ID, Just put your ID and your password in correct field.
and you also need to format your hard drive and install your overating system again.

If dosenot work then call the expert who can help you. This is not possible to help you from here.



yrana2002 said:


> There's some problem with my ADSL splitter..
> 
> When i use a phone line through the splitter, my router keeps on getting disconnected virtually every min, while with the direct line it works pretty fine..
> 
> So, can anyone confirm whether its splitter problem?? If yes, where do i find a new one?


 
Connect it properly. In splitter you can see the name *Line. *In *Line *you need to connect direct from your phone line. And from name *ADSL *connect to your Modem.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 5, 2008)

Does anyone know how to get registered for Games on Demand for new Broadband users? As new users are given a different portal, the indiatimes redirected portal shows account doesn't exist.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 5, 2008)

Indranil92001 said:


> I dont understand why you disable your lancard. If you disable your lancard then how can you connect to your modem from your Computer. if you put correct username and passowod then shoud be connect to the net. Dont use @dataone after your ID, Just put your ID and your password in correct field.
> and you also need to format your hard drive and install your overating system again.
> 
> If dosenot work then call the expert who can help you. This is not possible to help you from here.



thanks. .i've come to this conclusion . .NAT-PMP is not working for me on any OS. . uPnP is working in windows Vista and windows 98 ( i have this installed in virtual pc which i access through windows XP !! ). but i am unable to use uPnP in XP .. 

Any suggestions on how to use uPnP in XP ?
I'm not sure whether formatting hdd will help .. its been nearly a year since i installed xp , so i might as well try . . but i'll need time for this and i cant do it now.. 
bsnl experts !! ha !!! i called 1957 and told him that i want able to forward ports. . he asked if that was the name of the website i wasnt able to open !!


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2008)

Can anyone sign in to the old server??

I can't. Everytime I try I get this:

*img406.imageshack.us/img406/8262/errorvg5.jpg

I even tried signing in with weird usernames on which it should show "This username doesn't exit" and with my friends username, "Username password don't match".......

Can someone verify this for me?

Thanx in advance......


----------



## beanstalk_230 (Apr 6, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> i'm on ul900+ plan & getting 150+ KBps speed



HOw r ya getting this speed bro

im just getting 30kbps , never more than this


BTW could you please post your ip address nos here .. will help a lot


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 6, 2008)

beanstalk_230 said:


> HOw r ya getting this speed bro
> 
> im just getting 30kbps , never more than this
> 
> ...





got that speed for 1.5 hours  but after that the net died & came back after 11pm , now speed is normal.

btw d/led ~800MB in that 1.5 hrs


----------



## Indranil92001 (Apr 6, 2008)

sagargv said:


> bsnl experts !! ha !!! i called 1957 and told him that i want able to forward ports. . he asked if that was the name of the website i wasnt able to open !!


 
I am really laugh out loud seriously, 
       

is it true that to configure the server of the BSNL visit expert from forign country and they make it.


----------



## spikygv (Apr 6, 2008)

ok.. i am able to connect from my desktop now( by bridging connection as u said ) . . but utorrent is still not forwarding port and i'm getting very low dl speeds in utorrent . . if i could somehow get NAT-PMP or uPnP working in XP .. . thanks again.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2008)

guys...

```
nameserver 64.127.100.11
nameserver 64.127.100.12
```
try these dns servers.hope it is by far the fastest in resolving  (got from gentoo forums)


----------



## Indranil92001 (Apr 6, 2008)

@sagargv uninstall your utorrent1.7.7 and try with 1.8
maybe you have antivirus with firewall or somthing like this which is blocking your incommeing connection.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 6, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Can anyone sign in to the old server??
> 
> I can't. Everytime I try I get this:
> 
> ...



i also face this problem but now its working perfect.BSNL kabhi nai sudhar sakta


----------



## spikygv (Apr 6, 2008)

Indranil92001 said:


> @sagargv uninstall your utorrent1.7.7 and try with 1.8
> maybe you have antivirus with firewall or somthing like this which is blocking your incommeing connection.



i tried utorrent beta 1.8 with no success .. re-installed XP , now working fine with uPnP . installed nod32 , same error as before . .added utorrent in exceptions list of nod32 firewall for ports 0-65535 , now no probs . .

thanks for all your help . but i still cant understand why NAT-PMP is not working like it used to about a week back . .

thanks again.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 6, 2008)

beanstalk_230 said:


> HOw r ya getting this speed bro
> 
> im just getting 30kbps , never more than this
> 
> ...





s18000rpm said:


> got that speed for 1.5 hours  but after that the net died & came back after 11pm , now speed is normal.
> 
> btw d/led ~800MB in that 1.5 hrs






I got this speed on my BSNL Home 500 Plan last monday morning:*images.orkut.com/orkut/albums2/ATgAAAC0VDIsY_527W04wvx1GLbQQ7U_skbn0S52WXQ6a-8A93o3_HK-Xb10DeKZ45Wn4bCWo-zjbdaE9X1AiADICa_CAJtU9VC8mtgBWEBDvs80qdEBWB77FLLJJQ.jpg

Never seen or got such speeds bfore


----------



## spikygv (Apr 6, 2008)

^^ atleast blacken the name of products u r downloading by torrents


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Apr 6, 2008)

Is there any way to know the type of account and username and passwords
 of people connected in same domain in Dataone? Also if I know a username of same domain, can I uncover its password?


----------



## nirajkvinit (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi guys! Is there any post on hosting a website on a home PC using BSNL Dataone Connection. Someone gave me a hint about using Port-Forwarding. And I did the port forwarding as mentioned in *www.portforward.com But I couldn't get the desired result. The browser shows my ADSL router's login page. 
I have searched and almost lost near about a full day looking for the solution. Tried every possible way I could think of/find out, but couldn't get rid of the Router's login page and see the homepage of my testing web-server I have setup.

My Router is D-Link's GLB-502T, and the connection is Home UL 900 if that info helps in one way or another.

My request is to please give me the link of the forum-post/tutorial. I would be grateful to you. 
(I will keep searching, even if you can't help.) 
Thanking you in advance.
Regards


----------



## axxo (Apr 6, 2008)

nirajkvinit said:


> Hi guys! Is there any post on hosting a website on a home PC using BSNL Dataone Connection. Someone gave me a hint about using Port-Forwarding. And I did the port forwarding as mentioned in *www.portforward.com But I couldn't get the desired result. The browser shows my ADSL router's login page.
> I have searched and almost lost near about a full day looking for the solution. Tried every possible way I could think of/find out, but couldn't get rid of the Router's login page and see the homepage of my testing web-server I have setup.
> 
> My Router is D-Link's GLB-502T, and the connection is Home UL 900 if that info helps in one way or another.
> ...



256kbps - not suffice for hosting websites..you better off the plan and go for cheap webhosting in range Rs.100-500



btw any one out there with the new 1350UL plan....wats the down&up speed?


----------



## anurag01232006 (Apr 6, 2008)

Will Any1 answer my query???


         Its been 27 days since I applied for the plan change....Bsnl suxxxxxxx


----------



## nirajkvinit (Apr 6, 2008)

axxo said:


> 256kbps - not suffice for hosting websites..you better off the plan and go for cheap webhosting in range Rs.100-500
> 
> 
> 
> btw any one out there with the new 1350UL plan....wats the down&up speed?



I know buddy. 256bkps isn't enough. And I also know that someone will comment something like this. I have seen such comments in many sites/forums.
But I am doing this as a proof of concept. I am not planning to host any website in my computer. My computer isn't capable of running a decent game, let alone Web-hosting. Besides as you have enlightened me, really now a days one can get nice hosting plan on affordable price. 
I'm saying again. This is just a testing site, and a proof of concept project. So please help me.



axxo said:


> 256kbps - not suffice for hosting websites..you better off the plan and go for cheap webhosting in range Rs.100-500
> 
> 
> 
> btw any one out there with the new 1350UL plan....wats the down&up speed?



Their site didn't show this terrif. Is it for real??? If yes then I might be tempted to get the 1350UL, as it is 512Kbps, or so I've heard.


----------



## Who (Apr 7, 2008)

anurag01232006 said:


> Will Any1 answer my query???
> 
> 
> Its been 27 days since I applied for the plan change....Bsnl suxxxxxxx



i think 5x.xx.xx.xx IP users have to go to this site check their plan,usage etc

*sancharnet.in/dataoneredirect.htm


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 7, 2008)

@nirajkvinit - You're running a webserver already? If not get XAMPP and run it, would solve all your problems of hosting a site as easily as just double clicking its executable. Get XAMPP Lite though, for starters.


----------



## nirajkvinit (Apr 7, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> @nirajkvinit - You're running a webserver already? If not get XAMPP and run it, would solve all your problems of hosting a site as easily as just double clicking its executable. Get XAMPP Lite though, for starters.



XAMPP/WAMPP/EasyPhp is not the problem. I have learned how to configure the WebServer/DB/Php long time ago using tutorials available here. I am already running the server on my local computer. No problem there. 
The problem is I cannot access the same webserver from outside despite port-forwarding.

*lh6.google.com/rockstar.kolkata/R_klW_ytWnI/AAAAAAAAATo/xNH_B_wY5nU/s144/localhost.JPG.jpg
*lh3.google.com/rockstar.kolkata/R_klYPytWoI/AAAAAAAAATw/RoUoo1EZyQ8/s144/web.JPG.jpg​


----------



## axxo (Apr 7, 2008)

nirajkvinit said:


> XAMPP/WAMPP/EasyPhp is not the problem. I have learned how to configure the WebServer/DB/Php long time ago using tutorials available here. I am already running the server on my local computer. No problem there.
> The problem is I cannot access the same webserver from outside despite port-forwarding.
> 
> *lh6.google.com/rockstar.kolkata/R_klW_ytWnI/AAAAAAAAATo/xNH_B_wY5nU/s144/localhost.JPG.jpg
> *lh3.google.com/rockstar.kolkata/R_klYPytWoI/AAAAAAAAATw/RoUoo1EZyQ8/s144/web.JPG.jpg​



next time post better screenshot..not able to see what it is.

actually port forwarding for my bsnl dataone UL750(Huawei 880) goes like this
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2363/2394045797_37ac2dd003_o.jpg

just for to make sure that its properly configured/not..visit this url and check for status..it should be OPEN

if you need further help...am here to help you..coz have already running a setup @ my home  *dreampc.redirectme.net


----------



## upendra_gp (Apr 7, 2008)

i always get speeds like 20-25kbps with my home-500 plan on torrents.
please someone help me forward ports for azureus or utorrent!
my modem is Ut Starcom 300R2U. i  tried portforward.com but the options there are for the MTNL modem. please help me.

and btw ajaybc are the torrents from private trakers or from public trackers?


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 7, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> I got this speed on my BSNL Home 500 Plan last monday morning:*images.orkut.com/orkut/albums2/ATgAAAC0VDIsY_527W04wvx1GLbQQ7U_skbn0S52WXQ6a-8A93o3_HK-Xb10DeKZ45Wn4bCWo-zjbdaE9X1AiADICa_CAJtU9VC8mtgBWEBDvs80qdEBWB77FLLJJQ.jpg
> 
> Never seen or got such speeds bfore





upendra_gp said:


> i always get speeds like 20-25kbps with my home-500 plan on torrents.
> please someone help me forward ports for azureus or utorrent!
> my modem is Ut Starcom 300R2U. i  tried portforward.com but the options there are for the MTNL modem. please help me.
> 
> and btw ajaybc are the torrents from private trakers or from public trackers?



Those were from thepiratebay.org
And btw Ut Starcom 300R2U has two versions version 1 and version 2.So when u look in portforward.com select the correct one.The version1 is the older one and it is bigger to with that "X" like shape on the top.It doesnt have on/off button on it.Version 2 is just the opposite.
I have version 1.

This link is for version 1: *www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/UTStarcom/UT-300R2U/UT-300R2Uindex.htm

This one is for version 2:
*www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/UTStarcom/UT-300R2v2/UT-300R2v2index.htm


And dont ask BSNL guys for help.They are just a bunch of idiots with 
5digit salaries.


----------



## upendra_gp (Apr 7, 2008)

in my modem there's only DMZ host option under NAT.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 7, 2008)

upendra_gp said:


> in my modem there's only DMZ host option under NAT.


Its too risky!


----------



## paid (Apr 8, 2008)

Guys pls. help. I have UT300RTU Modem on Home 500 getting low speeds of 35-40KBps. When I change modulation to ADSL I get frequent disconnections every 5 minutes. Is it modem problem or Line problem. How do I complain if it is line problem.

Modulation:   G.dmt 
Local/Remote Tx Power:   1.24 dB / 1.83 dB 

Item Downstream Upstream Unit 
SNR Margin         8.0db 19.0db dB 
Line Attenuation  41.5db 22.0db dB 
Loss of Signal      0 2  
CRC Errors          3266 164  
Data Rate          4000 Kbps 512 Kbps kbps 
Latency Interleaved Interleaved


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 8, 2008)

SNR is Low
Line Attenuation is High
which means Unstable Connections.
and I also see CRC errors.

I see a Huge problem with your connection, how far are you located from exchange?

Also Please contact BSNL guys are exchange & request for a Line check-up.


----------



## anurag01232006 (Apr 8, 2008)

Guys finally I am on the HOME 500 plan now.....  I get speed like downloading 825 kbps and uploading 200 kbps...Is it ok???


----------



## anurag01232006 (Apr 8, 2008)

*GUys* this is my speed during day time...


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 8, 2008)

hey guys i m currently on home 500 plan and is planning 2 shift 2 PL900plus(i hope i named it right)
it allows u 2 download whole day but my question is......
does this plan gives only 256kbps speed or upto  2mb like others?
and when i got connection those guys just came...connected modem and went.....
so we have 2 do anything else 2 boost the speed?
and i also cant check my account usage....any solution for that?


----------



## paid (Apr 8, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> SNR is Low
> Line Attenuation is High
> which means Unstable Connections.
> and I also see CRC errors.
> ...



Distance is about 3KM from exchange


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2008)

scavanger007 said:


> hey guys i m currently on home 500 plan and is planning 2 shift 2 PL900plus(i hope i named it right)
> it allows u 2 download whole day but my question is......
> does this plan gives only 256kbps speed or upto  2mb like others?
> and when i got connection those guys just came...connected modem and went.....
> ...


A good news for you..

256kbps UL is now available at Rs.750 instead of Rs.900. BSNL has reduced the rates.......
You'll get 256kbps speed in it, not upto 2mbps.


----------



## manishsinghtoo (Apr 8, 2008)

*check Your Account usage is not working.*

Hi Folks,
            From Last week the check Your Account usage section is not working in www.dataone.in when ever i tried to login it says server error.
I want to know is their any option to check account usage? 
And when this problem will be resolved?

                                                       Manish
                                                       Patna. 



gagandeep said:


> Can anyone sign in to the old server??
> 
> I can't. Everytime I try I get this:
> 
> ...


I have the same problem my friend.


----------



## alok4best (Apr 8, 2008)

anurag01232006 said:


> *GUys* this is my speed during day time...



perfectly fine...cheers.



manishsinghtoo said:


> Hi Folks,
> From Last week the check Your Account usage section is not working in www.dataone.in when ever i tried to login it says server error.
> I want to know is their any option to check account usage?
> And when this problem will be resolved?
> ...



Use Datafox Extension for Firefox as an alternative.


----------



## upendra_gp (Apr 8, 2008)

gary4gar what is risky?

i found a way on google.
i was supposed to enter my ip there and all ports are happy.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 8, 2008)

upendra_gp said:


> gary4gar what is risky?
> 
> i found a way on google.
> i was supposed to enter my ip there and all ports are happy.


DMZ stands for demilitarized zone.
Which means Remove all security features in Router like Firewall and NAT. and allowing all internet traffic to reach you directly.

In simple terms, its like Opening all Doors of Your Home, so can one could enter inside.

Learn more about DMS : compnetworking.about.com/cs/networksecurity/g/bldef_dmz.htm


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Apr 9, 2008)

My friend is gettin problem setting up dial up connection . . Some error comes like 308 . He has the ip address for connection . .


----------



## mailtorahul007 (Apr 9, 2008)

Guys pls help me out.......
I'm a newbie to internet nd broadband...
I took a dataone conn last day...plan is HOME 500 C.

The main problem is ma download speeds are like 5.8 kbps nd the max i got was 25.8 kbps.....
wat this...????is this a broadband or some kind of  DIAL UP wit RENTAL..??

The modem tat the BSNL guys provided is..

ZTE ZXDSL831AII...is this a prob with modem as ma frnds hav diff modems nd they r getting hi dload speeds....

pls..pls...pls...help me guys...


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: check Your Account usage is not working.*



manishsinghtoo said:


> Hi Folks,
> From Last week the check Your Account usage section is not working in www.dataone.in when ever i tried to login it says server error.
> I want to know is their any option to check account usage?
> And when this problem will be resolved?
> ...


I can comfortably sign in now......

Try signing in now....


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 10, 2008)

Today I saw the *world's biggest blunder* at the *f**king* BSNL Dataone portal.

Iam a Home 500 plan user and when I saw the usage details today morning at the portal it 9.571GB!!!
When i checked it yesterday it was  only 153MB.

And the  biggest fun is  that  it recorded the usage  as  follows:
*images.orkut.com/orkut/albums/ATgAAAAWBFxJgD5l6zwo-0swG3H-YofmVAma5Ng1tvxOYPwqtSGeIltp3A2Yo0_lfMyOX8djWDeUwHMd_tj0e3EiidQcAJtU9VAD3Sxm6ArGLjNtmkfUvVb6AMzDjQ.jpg



According to the portal I transfered 4.77GB of data thru my *f**king* 2Mbps connection in *JUST 3 SECS.*If that was actually possible then the whole of piratebay wud have been in my harddisc in a day!!!

When I called the BSNL guys and told all this they are saying there cud be a  virus in my computer.Iam on vista with AVG and Zone alarm protecting me.Even if there was a virus then how can it transfer this much of data in 3secs.And they have no answer.

So I have written a complaint to the Divisional engineer and will send it tomorrow.


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 10, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> A good news for you..
> 
> 256kbps UL is now available at Rs.750 instead of Rs.900. BSNL has reduced the rates.......
> You'll get 256kbps speed in it, not upto 2mbps.


 

where you got news of decreasing their tariff for UL900 plan ?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 10, 2008)

FOR THE PAST 48HOURS BSNL DATAONE WAS DOWN IN KERALA !
just now got connected.they said some banglore server was down


----------



## gunda_26 (Apr 10, 2008)

y2j826 said:


> where you got news of decreasing their tariff for UL900 plan ?



My account usage detail is showing my plan as Home 750UL plus,yesterday it was showing  home 900UL  Plus,So  Plan  750 UL,is official now,though not updated on  BSNL website.Please check under "my  orders".in dataone check in  portal.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 10, 2008)

praka123 said:


> FOR THE PAST 48HOURS BSNL DATAONE WAS DOWN IN KERALA !
> just now got connected.they said some banglore server was down


mine was down on Sunday & monday.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 10, 2008)

mine was not entirely down but yeah due to heavy server loads, was getting timeouts. server suddenly stops responding & started again without connection being dropped in interval of every five minutes


----------



## manishsinghtoo (Apr 10, 2008)

*Is the dataone Usage finder Software is credible?*

*Hi Friends,
                    Yesterday I downloaded a software called Dataone usage finder from *duf.sourceforge.net/. Friends  I want to know that the credibility and genuiness of this Software. 

There is no doubt that this software is brilliantly coded and every thing it shows about dataone usage looks clean and neatly designed.

But my question is that does it really connects to dataone portal and gives such details or it sends our username and password details to third party for hacking?

I am really concerned about this. If any one of you use this software prior and never find any problems plz add reply to my post or mail me to manishsinghon@gmail.com

Looking forward for your replies..... Thanx in advance.

*


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 10, 2008)

I dont need to check usage as i am on Unlimited connection  

BTW my plan has been changed to 750UL from 900UL, so its confirmed and i am going to change it to 1350UL


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 10, 2008)

wat is the download speed u r getting with UL plans?
i cancelled it coz it just has 256kbps speed which may also hamper playing my mmo games
with H500 plan i m ghetting 100-150kbps download speed  ( i dont know how 2 configure modems and all that so dunno wether the speed can b boosted more)


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 10, 2008)

*BSNL Business 3000 Connection*

*www.speedtest.net/result/257659314.png

My business will go bust if I have a connection like this one more day, I'm changing to local Cable Broadband first thing tomorrow morning!!

My local cable Broadband connection at home for just half the price!

*www.speedtest.net/result/257681616.png


----------



## praka123 (Apr 10, 2008)

^well,now dataone is flying


----------



## ico (Apr 10, 2008)

My local cable waala gives 128kbps unlimited for Rs.325.........

I'm getting it and then I'll switch to H500 from H1000.....


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Apr 10, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^well,now dataone is flying



well my business connection isn't. After I open tomorrow, if the condition is the same, then I'm changing, no doubt. Don't want my customers to say why the f*uk is it so slow and never come back again!


----------



## praka123 (Apr 10, 2008)

get asianet dataline then


----------



## mailtorahul007 (Apr 10, 2008)

this is ma dload speed on home 500 C plan...wat shud i do..???


----------



## praka123 (Apr 10, 2008)

contact the man resp for broadband connxn in thodupuzha exchange


----------



## brokenheart (Apr 11, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> mine was not entirely down but yeah due to heavy server loads, was getting timeouts. server suddenly stops responding & started again without connection being dropped in interval of every five minutes



hello dude...!!
same thing with me.....
within 5-6 mins my broadband modem shows me lost dsl link....
n it reconnects ....
all download n all getting suffered......
wat da heck wid dese bsnl guys...



mailtorahul007 said:


> this is ma dload speed on home 500 C plan...wat shud i do..???



why don't u use...dwload manager for the same purpose....


----------



## maddy_in65 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: ** Post all your BSNL Data one Related Queries Here ***

This is the speed that i get. I am satisfied with the service i get from BSNL. still i dont face any downtime.

*www.speedtest.net/result/258357307.png


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 13, 2008)

I am facing a strange problem ... After logging into my account ... after 10-20 minutes of surfing... the link and data light of my modem goes off... and internet gets disconnected ... I had to connect again ... sometimes lights gets off more than 3-4 times in 5 minutes ... is this any dns problem ? ... cuz the bsnl guy has setting my local area connection properties to automatically obtain ip and dns setting... i am using connection of IP 117.x.x.x type ...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 13, 2008)

^^ I'm also facing the same problem. Not frequently but sometimes it becomes really annoying. Exchange guys have no idea about it as usual.


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 13, 2008)

^^ but I'm facing it frequently ... they told me may be problem with ur phone line .. and the page also stops loading in between ... i had to refresh it ...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah. They told me the same thing. Even the lineman checked the line but everything was OK. Its a fresh line. I got my phone connection last month.


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 13, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> Yeah. They told me the same thing. Even the lineman checked the line but everything was OK. Its a fresh line. I got my phone connection last month.


can u tell me ur lan ip address and dns setting u did ? ... so tht i can verify :-s


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 13, 2008)

There are no LAN or DNS Settings. I just created a new connection with username and password. Thats it.


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 13, 2008)

pirates1323 said:


> I am facing a strange problem ... After logging into my account ... after 10-20 minutes of surfing... the link and data light of my modem goes off... and internet gets disconnected ... I had to connect again ... sometimes lights gets off more than 3-4 times in 5 minutes ... is this any dns problem ? ... cuz the bsnl guy has setting my local area connection properties to automatically obtain ip and dns setting... i am using connection of IP 117.x.x.x type ...


 
software clashing with each other so try to remove some programs, when i use avast antivirus and zone alarm firewall togather same thing happens to my net too . . .


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 13, 2008)

@ Vishal Gupta and pirates1323

this is a adsl  problem from ur local exchange or line is coming from exchange its broken some where then its happen and this problem automatically solve another day or week if problem in local exchange.BSNL best hai preeti k liye


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 13, 2008)

y2j826 said:


> software clashing with each other so try to remove some programs, when i use avast antivirus and zone alarm firewall togather same thing happens to my net too . . .



I got windows vista home ... and kaspersky internet security ... does it matters   for my connection ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 13, 2008)

How can a software cause the Link line to blink? The modem doesnt switch off, only the "DSL" link line starts blinking sometimes and connection is terminated.

I agree it must be either a line problem or a modem problem.



			
				NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> BSNL best hai preeti k liye


lol.


----------



## pbaner (Apr 13, 2008)

Last month I got the 500C Home Plan (BSNL Broadband).
I would like to know what is the meaning of "*UNLIMITED ACCESS*" during 2 - 8 AM (night hours)?
Does that mean unlimited *downloading* during that time or *only surfing* (same as downloading I suppose, wanted to make sure (downloading of web pages))?
I took the connection from tel. exchange of Bokaro Steel City, Jharkhand.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 13, 2008)

^^ Yep. You can download unlimited within that period. It'll not be charged.


----------



## bandhu (Apr 14, 2008)

I have bsnl bb adsl router model wa type ii 3002-g1 having wi fi already working fine with my desktop connected with ethernet cable. Recently I bought lenovo notebook windows vista having wireless intel (R) PRO/wireless 3945 ABG hardware required for radio 802.11 a/b/g.

The notebook wireless is activated but is not detecting and getting network connection to the wireless router.

Kindly help and suggest solutions.


----------



## kiranmarturu (Apr 14, 2008)

What is the download speed for BSNL Home 900 Unlimited(256kbps) and for BSNL 500C (2mbps) please help me i want to take a new connection. What is better unlimited all time or 2-8 unlimited i download a lot from rapidshare and movies what ever it may be please give me a suggestion.


----------



## Renny (Apr 14, 2008)

Are there different types of Home 500 plans?


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 14, 2008)

HOme 500, Home 500*C* and Home 500*c+*
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm


----------



## cool.josh (Apr 14, 2008)

hello frenz...i see alot of help from this board...
guys plzz help me out in this
I am getting a new 500c plan
i have got a big list of things to download around 40 GB of stuff
but ma main question is i am getting an WI-FI modem and it will be connected to pc with a d-link wireless G router...
so plzzz advice me the precautions i HAVE TO TAKE USING  a wi-fii modem
and also abt the speeds my dear frenzz
thnks
Aneesh


----------



## maddy_in65 (Apr 15, 2008)

i just have taken home 500 o plan. Can i convert the same plan to 500C+ plan and what the time period for the same


----------



## upendra_gp (Apr 15, 2008)

hey when i got my 500 home plan there was no c+ or c plan for that. so my plan now is which one is it 500 or 500c or 500c+?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 15, 2008)

@upendar:urs is Home500 plan!


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 15, 2008)

Ask in your nearest customer service centre


----------



## din (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone in the 512 unlimited (Rs.1350) plan yet ?

Or that is not official yet ?


----------



## dotcommakers (Apr 15, 2008)

yes it will be available from first May in Gujarat, dont know about other states!  I already filled the plan change form.. and they have accepted it!

regards


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 16, 2008)

> Due to Regular Maintenance, Dataone Services will not be available from 02:00 hrs. to 04:00 hs. on 16-04-2008 partially for Chennai, Kumbakonam, Thanjavur, Karaikudi, Dharmapuri, Vellore districts and completely for Pondichery, Chengalpattu, Cuddalore districts. Inconvenience is sincerely regretted.




Hope, its not down in my area


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 16, 2008)

Dataone walo net down ho gaya hai kya????   
yaha pe Dataone net nahi chal raha.....


----------



## praka123 (Apr 16, 2008)

dataone is fine here.  thinking of changing to UL connection if it is offered for Rs750


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 16, 2008)

^^ ab sab kuch thik ho gaya..  dataone rocks  
*www.speedtest.net/result/260201402.png


----------



## avinashvenki (Apr 17, 2008)

hi, 
            i am having an broad band connection of 500plan with a modem 
utstarcom wa3002g4.... its working fine with ethernal ports........but i need to activate wifi...........so please help me in doing this,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



              i will be waiting for ur reply


----------



## cool.josh (Apr 17, 2008)

Dear Frenz....
I dunno my post will be somewhat wacky...
But plzz confirm what I am thinking is right or wrong..

Frenz I have taken BSNL,500C JUST yesterday itself
I was shocked to see that , they are counting the upload also ?
every broadband service provider doesnt count the upload
I dunno why BSNL guys are doing like this
For example, when we talk on the phone, we wont be charged to receive any calls and I mean to say Incoming is free where as outgoing will be charged.
so likewise for the internet,why shud we charged for uploads
sday i had used internet for around 34MB downloads for updates.
usage stick up to 240MB....
IN that usage only UPLOAD was costing much
frenz I am gonna put a case on BSNL at the consumer forums to cheat the consumers with improper tariff,
so plz advise me whether to do this or not....

Plz temme, Is it so important for them to charge for uploads ?
Regards 
Aneesh C


----------



## alok4best (Apr 17, 2008)

cool.josh said:


> Dear Frenz....
> I dunno my post will be somewhat wacky...
> But plzz confirm what I am thinking is right or wrong..
> 
> ...



Tell me when did they cheat you?...
and also which ISP doesnt count the upload ?
Every BSNL plan clearly mentions the Data Limit..
and Data includes upload also..
when u compare it with Incoming calls, did u forget that someone on the other end is paying for that, if they start charging for incoming it will be like charging TWICE for the same data transfer...Now who will the BSNL charge for ur upload...think abt it.they didnt cheat u, I guess u simply misunderstood the Plans.
as simple as that.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 18, 2008)

Actually BSNL uses word download, but the right word to be used is
*Bandwidth*
which means   _The amount of data that can be passed along a communications channel in a given period of time._

I think the word download is wrong and it should be replaced with bandwidth which counts uploads+downloads+browsing+any activity that answers data over internet.


----------



## cool.josh (Apr 18, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Actually BSNL uses word download, but the right word to be used is
> *Bandwidth*
> which means   _The amount of data that can be passed along a communications channel in a given period of time._
> 
> I think the word download is wrong and it should be replaced with bandwidth which counts uploads+downloads+browsing+any activity that answers data over internet.



But uploads shud not charged rite ?
does any other broadband service providers do this ? I dunno
I stay in hyderabad and I use hathway 512 kbps, which has plans of 3 months 4GB and night 11pm-9am unlimited, speed is simply awesome, they count only downloads but not any upload....what u say guys, did I get wrong ? I mean does every broad band service provider counts uploads also ? I am just asking...make me clear coz i already filled up the form to screw bsnl guys...and around 50 guys of ma classmates are ready to go n complaint on the consumer forums, we are going to complaint after a week , after our exams...so plzzz temme or else i will be screwd up ma dadddd


----------



## din (Apr 18, 2008)

*@cool.josh*

As far as I know every BB provider (and the high-speed internet guys, I mean 115 kpbs, data cards, usb modems etc) calculate the bandwidth and NOT just the download or just the upload. Usually they calculate the total usage and not seperate.

*gary4gar* is 100% correct. The word may be wrong, but they all do the same. I mean total usage = upload plus download plus browing plus all activities.


----------



## supershiva (Apr 18, 2008)

do we need to pay extra bucks even for visiting a site on Dataone?
Do we need to pay extra for warching a video even? if it is then
watching a video or downloading it costs the same?


_link removed, No advertising_


----------



## upendra_gp (Apr 18, 2008)

hi friends. i just downloaded a software called duf from sourceforge. is it good?


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 18, 2008)

supershiva said:


> do we need to pay extra bucks even for visiting a site on Dataone?
> Do we need to pay extra for warching a video even? if it is then
> watching a video or downloading it costs the same?
> 
> ...


Repeated question,
Please read the post above your post


----------



## Indranil92001 (Apr 18, 2008)

cool.josh said:


> But uploads shud not charged rite ?
> does any other broadband service providers do this ? I dunno
> I stay in hyderabad and I use hathway 512 kbps, which has plans of 3 months 4GB and night 11pm-9am unlimited, speed is simply awesome, they count only downloads but not any upload....what u say guys, did I get wrong ? I mean does every broad band service provider counts uploads also ? I am just asking...make me clear coz i already filled up the form to screw bsnl guys...and around 50 guys of ma classmates are ready to go n complaint on the consumer forums, we are going to complaint after a week , after our exams...so plzzz temme or else i will be screwd up ma dadddd


 
What you are saying this is true that some ISP dont count Upload data, But I dont know which Indian ISP providing this feature, I heard from my friend who leave in USA told me that their ISP providind Unlimetd Upload but Count the Download data if your Plan is under $10, so they count the download data, but all their Plan is Unlimetd Download + Upload and this UL Plan is above $10.

In BSNL form ( I dont remember whether it was form or somthing else but I read this when I was going to register with BSNL ISP ) I saw there was saying the extar charge will count upon Downlod + Upload. So they saying this before the user's registration. So this is not their Fault.


----------



## alok4best (Apr 19, 2008)

supershiva said:


> do we need to pay extra bucks even for visiting a site on Dataone?
> Do we need to pay extra for warching a video even? if it is then
> watching a video or downloading it costs the same?
> 
> ...



Dear friend. why dnt most of the ppl know that everything on Internet is Bits, Bytes , KBs, MBs and GBs.
Theres no differentiation if u browse, or watch a video, or listen to a song..
everything is data transfer, and considered to be same.


----------



## alok4best (Apr 19, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Actually BSNL uses word download, but the right word to be used is
> *Bandwidth*
> which means   _The amount of data that can be passed along a communications channel in a given period of time._
> 
> I think the word download is wrong and it should be replaced with bandwidth which counts uploads+downloads+browsing+any activity that answers data over internet.




This is for U and Cool.Josh who is all set to go into a legal battle with BSNL without having proper information..
Just look at the image and see what it says..

Download/Upload limit per month..
Get ur facts right first cool.josh...


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 19, 2008)

alok4best said:


> This is for U and Cool.Josh who is all set to go into a legal battle with BSNL without having proper information..
> Just look at the image and see what it says..
> 
> Download/Upload limit per month..
> Get ur facts right first cool.josh...


huh..For me!

I am not goning into any legal battle, all i suggested to BSNL that.

They should Use Word  _Bandwidth_ in place of *"Download/Upload"*

This would reduce a lot of confusion. Most people think we are only charged when they Download. 
Internet Browsing is free. As customer service does not explain anything


----------



## alok4best (Apr 19, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> huh..For me!
> 
> I am not goning into any legal battle, all i suggested to BSNL that.
> 
> ...


I didnt say u r going to legal battle, that was for Cool.Josh .
For u, only that image..it clearly says Download/Upload Limit.And a Limit is afterall a limit.If u cross it, u will have nightmares paying bills. aur yaar jinhe Download/Upload jaisa simple term samajh me nahi aata, unhe Bandwidth kaha se samajh me aayega.lol.
if still, ppl can not get it right, then what can we do..


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 19, 2008)

pirates1323 said:


> I am facing a strange problem ... After logging into my account ... after 10-20 minutes of surfing... the link and data light of my modem goes off... and internet gets disconnected ... I had to connect again ... sometimes lights gets off more than 3-4 times in 5 minutes ... is this any dns problem ? ... cuz the bsnl guy has setting my local area connection properties to automatically obtain ip and dns setting... i am using connection of IP 117.x.x.x type ...



lol... I got my problem fixed ... they changed the whole phone line with new line ... now no disconnections ...


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 19, 2008)

alok4best said:


> I didnt say u r going to legal battle, that was for Cool.Josh .
> For u, only that image..it clearly says Download/Upload Limit.And a Limit is afterall a limit.If u cross it, u will have nightmares paying bills. aur yaar jinhe Download/Upload jaisa simple term samajh me nahi aata, unhe Bandwidth kaha se samajh me aayega.lol.
> if still, ppl can not get it right, then what can we do..



buddy, There is a Common perception That Download means when you download move file from internet. Most people think that surfing is not counted in downloads. People simple to not know what is upload

Additional, Bsnl babus here at exchange say, 
"Sir, take this 250plan, it is Unlimited . however there is download limit of 1GB."

when i got the connection, two years back. i also though this way and ended up paying 1k for 250 rental plan. so i am saying this from my own personal experience. i have learned the hard way.


----------



## cool.josh (Apr 19, 2008)

alok4best said:


> This is for U and Cool.Josh who is all set to go into a legal battle with BSNL without having proper information..
> Just look at the image and see what it says..
> 
> Download/Upload limit per month..
> Get ur facts right first cool.josh...




Dude lemme tell u one thing....
when mobile was introduced in india....
they used to charge....for incoming calls..
after the competetion increased and they got their asses down and they had cut off their prices so down that today cell phone is a part and parcel of a person's life.
For internet...
today competetion has increased and even computers have become the same...but not as cell phones
so its upto us to fight by giving petetions...not only bsnl but for everyone....
we take upload shud be given free and download shud be charged...
u dunno how these bastards drool with higher profits
in other countries there are packages with min of 5 mbps...where it costs of a very less value
so its upto us
why cant we fight
its our own money man ?
if many of us go and complaint...definitely bsnl guys wont react
then there may come another efficient broadband service provider whose gonna do what we want...seeing them these guys will change...
I dunno how virgin mobile is gonna change the present competetion..coz it is giving 10p for incoming for us..so why cant we revolutionise for broadband..why cant we keep up an online petetion seeking some bloody media help ?
things work man..at first what i thought was
but when i had sent an email to PC WORLD EXPERT ADITYA NAG...
i got a positive reply from him to lay a petetion
so its upto u...rite now i am not going to post a petetion...
coz i need more support
than taking an unlimited package..why cant we fight and cut the uploads and make price go lesser....
*www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/4/4/19/f_bsnlm_b80b705.jpg&srv=img33


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 19, 2008)

cool.josh said:


> Dude lemme tell u one thing....
> when mobile was introduced in india....
> they used to charge....for incoming calls..
> after the competetion increased and they got their asses down and they had cut off their prices so down that today cell phone is a part and parcel of a person's life.
> ...


why you want to cut uploads?

I think you should focus on getting Reduction in overall tariff.

Buddy, there is lot more difference between Mobile & broadband


----------



## alok4best (Apr 20, 2008)

cool.josh said:


> Dude lemme tell u one thing....
> when mobile was introduced in india....
> they used to charge....for incoming calls..
> after the competetion increased and they got their asses down and they had cut off their prices so down that today cell phone is a part and parcel of a person's life.
> ...




Your call,
anyways u r going to loose the case.
coz courts do not run on emotions or ethics..
and u shud never compare India with other countries.
and also as ppl have said, mobile is way different from broadband.
dont start judging everything on same criterion.
Frankly speaking they shud be giving 1 or 2Mbps for arnd 500-1000 per month,in sync with international ISPs . But that is nt the case. India is a diff country , so diff parameters.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 21, 2008)

cool.josh said:


> Dude lemme tell u one thing....
> when mobile was introduced in india....
> they used to charge....for incoming calls..
> after the competetion increased and they got their asses down and they had cut off their prices so down that today cell phone is a part and parcel of a person's life.
> ...




Great EnglishAnd also when I saw the post at first I thought it was a poemwith all verses and paragraphs and similies and stuff.Are u MA English...haha just joking


----------



## devilz666 (Apr 21, 2008)

cool.josh said:


> Dude lemme tell u one thing....
> when mobile was introduced in india....
> they used to charge....for incoming calls..
> after the competetion increased and they got their asses down and they had cut off their prices so down that today cell phone is a part and parcel of a person's life.
> ...



LOL, that guy said that you may send petition to BSNL and not to sue BSNL


It' wld have made sense if BSNL hasn't mentioned upload/download thing in tariff plans. You were just being ignorant when you firstly got the connection and now that you have screwed up your bill you think thaqt blaming BSNL will do the trick

And yeah other BBand providers too count upload for the limit upload+ download = bandwidth.

If you go to court then you'll do nothing but end up making fool of yourself


----------



## hjpotter92 (Apr 22, 2008)

When my recieved bytes increase 15 MB the connection dies. I m using BSNL Dataone Broadband


----------



## maddy_in65 (Apr 22, 2008)

Guys, I have a strange problem, i am able to see my data usage page in vista but i am not able to see it in ubuntu, i have deleted cookies, all other files frm firefox, however when i open the dataone usage page, it just shows page loading. I have only saved UN and pass for this page.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Apr 22, 2008)

maddy_in65 said:


> Guys, I have a strange problem, i am able to see my data usage page in vista but i am not able to see it in ubuntu, i have deleted cookies, all other files frm firefox, however when i open the dataone usage page, it just shows page loading. I have only saved UN and pass for this page.


 
I think you need to install Sun Java


----------



## arunataraj (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello all..

  I recently applied for change of plan from 500combo plus to latest 750ul-plus unlimited download plan..
  I applied on the date of *april 22,2008* and in the mid(23-04-2008 and 24-04-2008) the order status was future provisioned.I thought that the plan will be changed from the 1st of next month which is (*may 1,2008*).But now today on (*april 25,08*) the order status shows provitioned see the screenshot below

View attachment 1784


  Indeed the speed was still 2mpbs and my usage detail is shown in bulk(21000 mb downloaded) witout seperating the night usage between 2a.m-8a.m as for in my previous 500c scheme.Before that my day usage was 1360 mb and night free usage was 19640 mb.
  And also for 750UL-plus plan there is no rental for phone so no free calls for me 1.rs/call.
  I used my free phone call limit *175 calls* from my previous 500c plan..
  I am afraid that the calls will be charged  and also doubtful about how they bill for me this month.will they exclude all my night usage from the bill. Please help me to keep myself cool.


----------



## dreams (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi guys..The UL plan has now been reduced to 750 or 700 Rs. Is this only for new connections or applicable for old connections too.

Whenever I make or receive a phone call, my internet connections gets cut.

For ex., I d/l using rapidshare, get a cal in landline, the d/l stops..same thing happens when I make a cal out.

If not d/l the internet slows down and I get a error connection interrupted.

What's the problem??

Connection setup - From the de-marc box, 2 cable comes out (from the same point)one connects to my landline and the other to my Modem.

Is this connection right? Also I get a speed around 30-40 KBps wherein some of my frnds get around 60-80 with the same UL plan.

Which speed is correct?

Hoping to get a soln soon.

TIA


----------



## go4saket (Apr 25, 2008)

We dont have Broadband availability in our office, so I have to go for a wireless/CDMA internet connection either from Tata Indicom, Reliance or BSNL. Which do you think is the best in terms of speed...


----------



## Vivek788 (Apr 25, 2008)

well..i keep downloads in ubuntu.
i use crontab to shut down system at 7.58,but cannot control modem,which is in unbridged mode.I wake up at 9.30 to power it off..
This month it cost me loss of abt 800mb of data as shared.
Now i am struggling with remaining bandwidth..wat shud i do?


----------



## alok4best (Apr 26, 2008)

dreams said:


> Hi guys..The UL plan has now been reduced to 750 or 700 Rs. Is this only for new connections or applicable for old connections too.
> 
> Whenever I make or receive a phone call, my internet connections gets cut.
> 
> ...




U r getting perfectly fine speed...
Speed for UL is 32KBPS...so no issues. about disconnections, complain to ur nearest tel exchange



go4saket said:


> We dont have Broadband availability in our office, so I have to go for a wireless/CDMA internet connection either from Tata Indicom, Reliance or BSNL. Which do you think is the best in terms of speed...


Go for BSNL EVDO if its available in ur city...
Tata Indicom is crap as far as I knw, both in Wired and Wireless broadband.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Apr 26, 2008)

Vivek788 said:


> well..i keep downloads in ubuntu.
> i use crontab to shut down system at 7.58,but cannot control modem,which is in unbridged mode.I wake up at 9.30 to power it off..
> This month it cost me loss of abt 800mb of data as shared.
> Now i am struggling with remaining bandwidth..wat shud i do?


 
Yes, I notice it same with my account too, Then I configure my ADSL Modem. In the field where you put your user ID and password there is an option like this " Connect On-Demand (Close if idle for  minutes) "
enable this option and put the value 1 minutes. So when your computer shutdown then the modem automatically disconnect after 1 minutes from BSNL ISP.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 26, 2008)

Vivek788 said:


> well..i keep downloads in ubuntu.
> i use crontab to shut down system at 7.58,but cannot control modem,which is in unbridged mode.I wake up at 9.30 to power it off..
> This month it cost me loss of abt 800mb of data as shared.
> Now i am struggling with remaining bandwidth..wat shud i do?


I Simple Restart the Router & then shutdown my PC.
I manually turn main switch around 11 am( lazy me)

Even if it connects again, less than 500kb are counted between 8am to 11am


----------



## Vivek788 (Apr 26, 2008)

@Indranil92001 :1 min?What if I switched on modem and went to have break or something,it disconnects?Or does it do that based on OS shutdown? Because I dont want the first case to happen.

@gary4gar: restart modem...how?u do it without waking up?if so,i am interested in knowing how,else its wat i do..if i manage to wake up at 8.


----------



## dreams (Apr 26, 2008)

alok4best said:


> U r getting perfectly fine speed...
> Speed for UL is 32KBPS...so no issues. about disconnections, complain to ur nearest tel exchange


thnx 4 the clarification..I will file a complaint and c wat can b done.

Any ideas abt the price reduction??


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 26, 2008)

Vivek788 said:


> @Indranil92001 :1 min?What if I switched on modem and went to have break or something,it disconnects?Or does it do that based on OS shutdown? Because I dont want the first case to happen.
> 
> @gary4gar: restart modem...how?u do it without waking up?if so,i am interested in knowing how,else its wat i do..if i manage to wake up at 8.


using a simple script
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78477


----------



## alok4best (Apr 26, 2008)

dreams said:


> thnx 4 the clarification..I will file a complaint and c wat can b done.
> 
> Any ideas abt the price reduction??


yes for UL users, it is now 750 plus taxes per month...


----------



## dreams (Apr 27, 2008)

alok4best said:


> yes for UL users, it is now 750 plus taxes per month...


so the slashed prices are applicable for existing users who are being billed 900 p.m too???


----------



## panacea_amc (Apr 27, 2008)

*<< BSNL broadband querry >>*

Hello people, i m new 2 dis broadband.i m thinkin of gettin one.i dnt ve a landline presently.
my requirements r a 30-40kbps  speed with no limits 4 downloadin.which plan do i choose n how much will da entire settin up cost me?
thanks in advance.


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: << BSNL broadband querry >>*

Where are you writing from? Plans vary with region.


----------



## panacea_amc (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: << BSNL broadband querry >>*

Assam


----------



## NucleusKore (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: << BSNL broadband querry >>*

Not much of a choice, you will have to go for BSNL

To sign up for a broad band connection with BSNL Assam see here
*www.assam.bsnl.co.in/dataone_onlinee.html

To see the unlimited tariff's available go here
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm#unlimited home


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: << BSNL broadband querry >>*

Post in the right section(QnA)


----------



## Vivek788 (Apr 27, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> using a simple script
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78477



hm...so i can schedule this script to run at 2.05 and 7.58am.
gud...will try and comment on it soon.


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2008)

dreams said:


> so the slashed prices are applicable for existing users who are being billed 900 p.m too???


Yes, they're applicable for everyone.

Old Customers + New Customers.....


----------



## panacea_amc (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: << BSNL broadband querry >>*

ok thanks 4 info.
i have certain querries.
if i choose UL 750 plan,i get a 34 kbps speed.do i ve 2 pay any rental 4 landline conn.? also, will i b charged 4 da local telefone bill when i use da net?
thanks!


----------



## jal_desai (Apr 28, 2008)

*Bsnl Portal Always Dead!!! .... How To Check Dataone Usage????*

ya.. many of u might be suffering the same problem... i cannot access the bbservice.bsnl.in website to check my usage... i have seen threads in which ppl mentioned tht their FREE HOUR SLOTS were also considered in PAID BILLS... i downloaded lots of stuff yesterday.. (around 1-1.5 GB).. HOW TO CHECK MY USAGE.... i have tried many Dataone usage showing software but they are crap...I have paid 5000 Rs in advance for a year for my Home500 plan (night unlimited)...
help guys...


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: << BSNL broadband querry >>*

You will just have to pay 750Pm + Taxes, Truly Unlimited no extra chrages.

even you do not need to pay Phone rental, All Included.

This plan name is *Home 750 Plus*, quote this while filling your application form.

Also you would get speed around 28-30kBps, which is good.
34kBps is a theoretical speed, you never get theoretical speed.


----------



## panacea_amc (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: << BSNL broadband querry >>*

1 last questn. wat about da local call charges when usin da net n is dis offer 4 unlimited downloadin?


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Apr 28, 2008)

BSNL has started giving broadband from It's anoter server IP followed by 117.200.*.* instead good old 59.95.*.*.

I'm having problem with my broadband from couple of days. That is my ADSL signal keeps dropping and when It stables sometime my username/password works and sometimes other servers default username/password works. :/ It keeps happening and very annoying since I don't get continue connection. BSNL is providing broadband with two different servers. Mine is year old hence my username/password comes from old server which is not supposed to work with new server same goes with new server's username/password. But It seems like I keep getting both server's ADSL frequency time to time. I've complain about It to my local BSNL office they've checked my line and say the line is absolutely fine but I'm still having this problem. They aren't seem to understand what the fault is. Can anyone here suggest me what could possibly be the fault? so I can tell the authorities to make it correct? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 28, 2008)

@panacea

no local charges. thats why its broadband and not dial up. you can use the phone as well as browse net.


----------



## go4saket (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a 500C plan where in I have a speed limit of 256 Kbps to 2 Mbps. Whenever I download anything, I get a maximum speed of 1600 Kbps (200 KBps). The speed is stagnant on 1600 Kbps and never goes above that. Upto 2 Mbps means I should get a max of 2048 Kbps which I never get. It just doesnt go above 1600 Kbps. Is there any setting that can help me to achieve better speeds.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Apr 29, 2008)

go4saket said:


> I have a 500C plan where in I have a speed limit of 256 Kbps to 2 Mbps. Whenever I download anything, I get a maximum speed of 1600 Kbps (200 KBps). The speed is stagnant on 1600 Kbps and never goes above that. Upto 2 Mbps means I should get a max of 2048 Kbps which I never get. It just doesnt go above 1600 Kbps. Is there any setting that can help me to achieve better speeds.


 
No there is no setting in your adsl. The speed cap from your BSNL server  Every state have it's own server, so the IP range is not same in all state. Like Kolkata start from 59.93 and other state start from 59.95. or 59.94.
You cant get above 200KBps until your BSNL server upgarde the download speed 200 to 214 or 220KBps. In kolkata gets download speed 214KBps because the speed policy set in Kolkata server at 214KBps.

The above process is same for the new coustomer only the IP address is changed.


----------



## Vivek788 (Apr 29, 2008)

Vivek788 said:


> hm...so i can schedule this script to run at 2.05 and 7.58am.
> gud...will try and comment on it soon.



The script doesn't work.



> telnet> Trying 192.168.1.1...
> Connected to 192.168.1.1.
> Escape character is '^]'.
> sleep: invalid time interval `1\r'
> ...


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 30, 2008)

Vivek788 said:


> The script doesn't work.


can you post the exact script you took & via which command you invoked it?

by seeing the script i can see, there is "\r" inserted. it should be "sleep 1"


----------



## heartripple (Apr 30, 2008)

so many times i found that i am not connected to the srever so i have to take visit to the site  *192.168.1.1 and i have to reconfigure my settings there. so is there any way to keep my settings as it is.it is very annoying to go through settings often.


----------



## Vivek788 (Apr 30, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> can you post the exact script you took & via which command you invoked it?
> 
> by seeing the script i can see, there is "\r" inserted. it should be "sleep 1"



I copy pasted and double checked the script.Also I checked the syntax of sleep...it is correct.I even tried to put s behind it..still same case.
Does my modem have to be in bridged mode to do this?


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 30, 2008)

Vivek788 said:


> I copy pasted and double checked the script.Also I checked the syntax of sleep...it is correct.I even tried to put s behind it..still same case.
> Does my modem have to be in bridged mode to do this?


Yes, Offcource for this method to work, else you can simple use _pon poff _commands


----------



## Vivek788 (Apr 30, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Yes, Offcource for this method to work, else you can simple use _pon poff _commands



ok,doesn't it require bridged mode operations?
also is it from some pack or does it exist by default(pon/poff).?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 30, 2008)

pon and poff  are owned by ppp package.
always use bridge mode.router dialer?bah!


----------



## adi007 (Apr 30, 2008)

Urgent

I am in 250 rs plan(NEVER EVER OPT FOR THIS BS PLAN )...I had applied for the plan change to 500 rs plan..officials told me that the new plan will be valid from May..

So now just half an hour left for 1st may..

The Question is whether the change will be reflected from 00:00 ..?
and i believe there will be change in my plan name in BSNL portal..Am i right..?
And lastly can i able to download free of charge from today 2 AM onwards...?


----------



## adi007 (May 1, 2008)

Help me help me

I logged out from my net at around 11:45 log in back at 12:15 to find out the my plan isn't changed
It still showing
  	Current Service  	Plan-HOME 250,Speed-256Kbps(test only)

Now what to do..i have already applied for the change of plan and they have approved...
I am feeling like crying..
It probably means i have to cope with this BS 250 rs plan this month also...
I am getting 1500 rs bill coz my usage is 2+ GB...
Please advice me...anyone please......


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 1, 2008)

adi007 said:


> Help me help me
> 
> I logged out from my net at around 11:45 log in back at 12:15 to find out the my plan isn't changed
> It still showing
> ...


 
The Plan Policy is not changed automatically, it will change by manual. Wait for the morning when the BSNL guy will come their office and changing it.


----------



## din (May 1, 2008)

I also applied for a plan change.

From UL 750 Plus to UL 1350 Plus. But no change yet ..

I guess it will be ok by tomorrow only ? As today is off for all.


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (May 1, 2008)

GUYZ GUYZ !!

Dont expect that they'l do this on their own .. Not to forget BSNL services sucks !

Earlier i was on H250 plan and shifted to H500.. For the change i had written an application and they said that the change would reflect from the starting of the new month. It was 5th of that month and the plan hadnt changed till then. If you ask them they'll alwayz say that your plan has ben changed and you can start with your downloads as per the new plan. 

So the point is dont go fr 2-8 downloads till you see the plan changed at the acount information in the portal.


----------



## gary4gar (May 1, 2008)

^^^^
Hide your Username ASAP, else...


----------



## adi007 (May 1, 2008)

I will wait till tomorrow coz today is holiday..

If the plan is not changed then BSNL officials are in real trouble coz i will personally go to BSNL office the next day and i will argue a lot..

I couldn't believe that India's leading Net provider is still operated manually...i thought it would update automatically 

@akshaykapoor_3:what did you do when the plan was not changed even after 5th..?
and please do remove your BSNL username..
BSNL portal is weak..i don't think the passwords are md5 encrypted..
so be careful before giving the BSNL username


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 1, 2008)

Even I m thinking of upgrading from Home 250 to Home 500 plan.
I am too lazy to write an application....now when I finally pushed myself into writing one....I had some problems..

Whom do i need to address the application?? Any bsnl official or somethng?? 
Can anyone post some basic format for it so tht ppl like us can copy! (Lol)


So If I submit the application tomorrow or day after tht..when wll my plan change??
There must be some procedure to change the plan without having to go through all this... Hope BSNL strats somethng like this!!


----------



## adi007 (May 1, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> Even I m thinking of upgrading from Home 250 to Home 500 plan.
> I am too lazy to write an application....now when I finally pushed myself into writing one....I had some problems..
> 
> Whom do i need to address the application?? Any bsnl official or somethng??
> ...


There is no format..
Just take a A4 sheet and write it up
and the plan will be updated next month after submission of application


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 1, 2008)

So this means I wll ahve to stick up to my old plan the entire MAY???
Thts sad  coz i needed it just fr two months!

After that i go to an engg coll n leave my home town....this conn is of no use fr me! I wll be changing the plan to 250 home again!


----------



## TechnoKiD (May 1, 2008)

seems all of us are waiting for the plan change.... i used to have H250. that month i received a bill of Rs.7800+ (yes, seven thousand), dad did a load of wwe with me. last month i changed to h500c.. but still its not enough... u know all this month i sleep in the day time and keep awake from 2 am onwards to download.... now i placed an application to change my plan to 750ul+ but today is 1st may but plan not changed yet... i dono even if it is changed cuz the portal site opens only if ur lucky,.....

waiting for it now....


----------



## din (May 1, 2008)

Ok, great. I think they changed my plan

It shows Home Plan UL 1350 Plus now.

Just tried downloading Ubuntu, getting 40-50 Kbps, so I guess I am on the new plan rt ?


----------



## TechnoKiD (May 1, 2008)

you check the plan from *bbservice.bsnl.in/ rite??? its not opening here..


----------



## din (May 1, 2008)

@TechnoKiD

Yes, I checked it there. It was not opening for me last night, today morning etc. I checked about 30 mins back (11.35 or so) and it opened and showed new plan. Keep checking the link, it seems not up always


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 1, 2008)

hey guys...pls ans my ques!!
Wll I have to w8 the entire may fr changing my plan???


----------



## din (May 1, 2008)

@nitish_mythology

I think the plan change occurs on 1st of the month. If you submitted the application already (before may 1) they will change it. Or you didn't submit application yet ? 

Anyway call your nearest exchange for confirmation.

@adi007

Keep checking the portal, it is down most of the time  But I could login using my VSNL broadband connection (which is really strange  as they claim portal will be open only on BSNL broadband !) and could see the plan change now. I also checked after midnight, early morning today etc but it seems changed at 11.30 morning (today) only.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 1, 2008)

I have still not submitted the applicatioN!


----------



## TechnoKiD (May 1, 2008)

then you are late i think... changes occurs from the 1st of each month... so if u submit now... plan will be changed next month.... but do call the exchange..as today is 1st... they might say... "submit now we will change today itself"... be fast rush to the bsnl office....


----------



## din (May 1, 2008)

Yes, better you go there with a written application. Do not call, go straight away.

Hmm, forgot, today is off for the officials ? I mean May 1st ?


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 1, 2008)

hmm....lets see if I make it!


----------



## adi007 (May 1, 2008)

din said:


> Ok, great. I think they changed my plan
> 
> It shows Home Plan UL 1350 Plus now.
> 
> Just tried downloading Ubuntu, getting 40-50 Kbps, so I guess I am on the new plan rt ?



How did it happened coz today is holiday na...
My plan is still 250 rs...



TechnoKiD said:


> seems all of us are waiting for the plan change.... i used to have H250. that month i received a bill of Rs.7800+ (yes, seven thousand), dad did a load of wwe with me. last month i changed to h500c.. but still its not enough... u know all this month i sleep in the day time and keep awake from 2 am onwards to download.... now i placed an application to change my plan to 750ul+ but today is 1st may but plan not changed yet... i dono even if it is changed cuz the portal site opens only if ur lucky,.....
> 
> waiting for it now....


I am gonna print this post... and show it to my dad
coz last month i received around 2K bill in my 250rs plan (just 1 GB limit) and my dad thinks the amount is huge...
7K...faint...
I feel that you made a wrong move..coz in UL plan you will get a max download speed of 30-50 kbps where as in 500 plan you will get 200-300 kbps..so it's worth waiting till night ...


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 1, 2008)

Just ran whole way frm my house to the office...
They accepted my application n I was informed tht lets suppose if my plan changes from 5th onwards...I wll b billed @250Rs till 5th and then after that @750Rs...
So wht do u guys thnk?? How wll I be billed??


----------



## Rahim (May 1, 2008)

This is hilarious. I went to my Alipore Exchange(Kolkata) and requested to change the plan to 1350UL. But the madam there just told me there is no such plan  and handed me the same old form which still had 900UL and others in it. She told me its rumour and i reminded her to visit Calcutta Telephones website or BSNL but she was adamant. I still cant believe they are so ignorant!!!!
I was just controlling my laughter and just exploded outside the office 

So anybody from Kolkata changed their plan to 1350UL or the exchange has even started giving new plans?


----------



## adi007 (May 1, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> Just ran whole way frm my house to the office...
> They accepted my application n I was informed tht lets suppose if my plan changes from 5th onwards...I wll b billed @250Rs till 5th and then after that @750Rs...
> So wht do u guys thnk?? How wll I be billed??


I have never heard of such thing before...
hmm.....be careful bro...you can't trust any BSNL official word...go easy with download this month..


----------



## ico (May 1, 2008)

@adi007

When had you submitted your change application??

I had also got my plan changed 5 month ago from H500 to H1000 and it had happened smoothly....



adi007 said:


> ....go easy with download this month..


@Nitish: Don't go easy....*Go STRICT.....
*


----------



## adi007 (May 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> @adi007
> 
> When had you submitted your change application??
> 
> ...



hmmm...i think at 15 th of April...


----------



## ico (May 1, 2008)

adi007 said:


> hmmm...i think at 15 th of April...


They should have changed uptil now...

One thing you can do is that you can verify the status of your Plan-change application from the Exchange people if they've something in their heads...


----------



## adi007 (May 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> They should have changed uptil now...
> 
> One thing you can do is that you can verify the status of your Plan-change application from the Exchange people if they've something in their heads...



It's not yet changed (

Today is holiday na....so have to wait....if it's not changed even tomorrow then they are in BIG TROUBLE


----------



## ico (May 1, 2008)

adi007 said:


> Today is holiday na....so have to wait....if it's not changed even tomorrow then they are in BIG TROUBLE


*Yeah man...Teach them a big lesson...*


----------



## adi007 (May 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> *Yeah man...Teach them a big lesson...*



lol..yeah...
BTW could any lawyer or law student here make a *Anticipatory bail* for me...coz i need one tomorrow if the plan is not changed....


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 1, 2008)

hmmm....I wll b careful wth the downloads....but still can nyone xplain me  how wll i b billed???
I am planning to start downloading only whn I see my plan changed on the BSNL portal!


----------



## adi007 (May 1, 2008)

Yepeeeeeeee
Plan changed
 	Current Service  	HOME 500 downloadspeed -Upto 2 Mbps

Hureeeee....
I just wonder if it's manually operated then how come it got changed at night...
may be they use scheduled task ...?


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 1, 2008)

How to chk ur current plan??? 
The link posted in the prev page is nt working!


----------



## upendra_gp (May 1, 2008)

what speeds do u get betn 2-8AM?


----------



## adi007 (May 1, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> How to chk ur current plan???
> The link posted in the prev page is nt working!


log in to your portal and click user info...
the portal address will vary....and sometimes it may not work
i am using *10.240.16.195/webLogin.jsp
dunno whether it will work for you or not



upendra_gp said:


> what speeds do u get betn 2-8AM?


dunno...will check today...yepeee...Night time UL


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 1, 2008)

^^ congrats


----------



## ico (May 1, 2008)

@adi007

Congrats...But you seriously lost a chance to bash BSNL......


----------



## adi007 (May 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> @adi007
> 
> Congrats...But you seriously lost a chance to bash BSNL......


Yeah.....they were lucky...


----------



## gary4gar (May 2, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> This is hilarious. I went to my Alipore Exchange(Kolkata) and requested to change the plan to 1350UL. But the madam there just told me there is no such plan  and handed me the same old form which still had 900UL and others in it. She told me its rumour and i reminded her to visit Calcutta Telephones website or BSNL but she was adamant. I still cant believe they are so ignorant!!!!
> I was just controlling my laughter and just exploded outside the office
> 
> So anybody from Kolkata changed their plan to 1350UL or the exchange has even started giving new plans?


Why don't you show them this


----------



## TechnoKiD (May 2, 2008)

my plan still not changed... i submited application on 28th appril... dono it will get changed this month or not.... lol

At night after 2am i normally get 300+kbps speed with IDM. if you use normal browser downloader u will get around 80-100+kbps....

last month i downloaded 11gb of movies & apps. from 2-8am every night


----------



## upendra_gp (May 2, 2008)

and what speeds do u get with torrents also.


----------



## TechnoKiD (May 2, 2008)

speed of torrents are not fixed na... it depends the seeder also i think.... 

my analysis -with 20+ seeders of torrents i got 110kbps. and less then that its between 20-80kbps...  

tested on plan h500c. and Flashget as the BitTorrent agent.


----------



## alok4best (May 2, 2008)

adi007 said:


> Yepeeeeeeee
> Plan changed
> Current Service      HOME 500 downloadspeed -Upto 2 Mbps
> 
> ...


Scheduled Task....lol...I dnt see BSNL guys being this intelligent.
I guess they changed ur plan in day time...
and web site maintenance must have updated it in night.


----------



## adi007 (May 3, 2008)

^^May be 

Ok here is the quick review of the speed you will get in nightime UL time

Torrent :around 110-130 kbps
The more the number of seeders and leechers the better 

Direct:239-250 kbps..
Downloaded SP3(i think it's RC) from MS site....took around 15-20 mins to download 316 MB..

So my final word...Don't go for any UL plan...go for home 500(2.5GB) or 500C(1.5GB)...
coz in UL u will get download speed around 30-50 kbps but in 500 plan u will get 200-300kbps

I downloaded around 2 GB last night...i could have done 4+ Gb if it was a direct link but it was torrent and as all know torrent speed varies


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 3, 2008)

plan 500
in torrent -256 to 300
direct download -256-400


----------



## TechnoKiD (May 3, 2008)

ya u guys r rite.. but BSNL is not stupid guys.... the limited and unlimited plans are equally balanced after loads of research. They didnot made the plans just by thinking once.... no mater on what plan you are the output will be same.... cuz... in limited you got speed but download is limited and will cost if you over do... and in unlimited you dont have speed but you got unlimited usage and time to keep it cumming slowly... day night... you can keep downloading 27X7....   leme test the UL plan for one month... if i dont like i will switch back to h500


----------



## mrbgupta (May 3, 2008)

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## gary4gar (May 3, 2008)

^^
Utorrent is recommended


----------



## bajaj151 (May 3, 2008)

Presently...I am using 15 days Trial Connection from BSNL which ends on 8th may.So, When should I apply for permanent connection (500C+) and what is the billing cycle (9th May to 9th June) or (9th May to 1 June).

I heard that: Trial Connection limit = 0.5GB...Is this right ?...as I asked from department and they said...its unlimited.


----------



## TechnoKiD (May 3, 2008)

mrbgupta said:


> Flashget is not a reliable bit torrent client.



but i am getting better speed from the same torrent from flashget then utorrent.
i got both in my lappy but i use flashget. also it is easy to use... i keep my lappy on.. and it starts downloading at 2am and stops the download at 8am and i use a diff app to shut down the lappy right at 8am.... 
i sleep my machine work..now a days. hehehe

no offense.


----------



## adi007 (May 3, 2008)

TechnoKiD said:


> but i am getting better speed from the same torrent from flashget then utorrent.
> i got both in my lappy but i use flashget. also it is easy to use... i keep my lappy on.. and it starts downloading at 2am and stops the download at 8am and i use a diff app to shut down the lappy right at 8am....
> i sleep my machine work..now a days. hehehe
> 
> no offense.


You have to tweak the utorrent settings...
Change some bittorrent settings in the Options>>Preference
ex:
*img182.imageshack.us/img182/3370/adasdoq3.jpg
And next right click on the active torrent which is downloading and select Bandwidth Allocation >>High



NIGHTMARE said:


> plan 500
> in torrent -256 to 300
> direct download -256-400


wow....i just hope that for some torrent and direct link download i will get that speed..
BTW where are u from..
I have never seen such a speed in any of the BSNL BB connection here in Hassan...mine is the highest among my friends circle


----------



## ajaybc (May 3, 2008)

TechnoKiD said:


> *cumming slowly... day night*



lol  haha...hehe watch ur words


----------



## sreenidhi88 (May 3, 2008)

no the guys in bsnl schedule the plan change process.its not manually done for every single application.atleast that's what i felt when i spoke to them.i applied for plan change on 28 and it was changed on 2nd.

they were talking smthing about a queuing in nib.didnt understand completely ,came back home and looked up nib (national internet backbone...)


----------



## bajaj151 (May 3, 2008)

bajaj151 said:


> Presently...I am using 15 days Trial Connection from BSNL which ends on 8th may.So, When should I apply for permanent connection (500C+) and what is the billing cycle (9th May to 9th June) or (9th May to 1 June).
> 
> I heard that: Trial Connection limit = 0.5GB...Is this right ?...as I asked from department and they said...its unlimited.



 ????


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 3, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> plan 500
> in torrent -256 to 300
> direct download -256-400



 

mujhe to sirf 200-240 hi download speed milti hai.... 
aur aaj kal DC bhi ho  bahot ho raha hai 
plan home1000


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 3, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> plan 500
> in torrent -256 to 300
> direct download -256-400


 
If you really get this download speed at torrent client then make a screenshot and post it here so Me and all user can see this.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 4, 2008)

@Indranil92001


> If you really get this download speed at torrent client then make a screenshot and post it here so Me and all user can see this.



have a look 


  1-
*img120.imageshack.us/img120/1241/72396661oc2.th.png

 2
*img182.imageshack.us/img182/6158/94603179au7.th.png

 3  
*img90.imageshack.us/img90/5303/35169646dq5.th.png


----------



## upendra_gp (May 4, 2008)

hey friends u all have got 500 plan by BSNL right? then how do u get such great speeds. 300-400kb  !even on direct download with IDM my speed doesn't go above 200kb . torrents provide speeds of 40-45 at max!  Should I get my line checked? or do i need to change any settings?
what o u guys think. please advice me on how to get speeds like u!


----------



## adi007 (May 4, 2008)

@NIGHTMARE: Did u port forwarded...if yes how did u do that...
I am unable to do that and that's why i am not getting good speeds


----------



## ajaybc (May 4, 2008)

BSNL portal not working for me.
I access it by clicking check usage in the dataone.in site.
And the page just loads and loads and loads but nothing happens.
Due to this Iam not able to check my usage this month.
Is there any other link for accessing that site?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 4, 2008)

@adi007

bro i never used a PPPoE connection so no port forwarding i get more and better speed in bridge connection in comparison to PPPoE.so try a bridge connection but its also depend upon  ur login priority assign by local exchange machine  and its also depend upon ur plan (business plan r in high priority)   and how many  user r login that time.If ur not getting 256Kbps then give a request for they change ur port


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 4, 2008)

@NIGHTMARE

What plan are you under? You SIMPLY CANNOT be under the home 500 plan, as the maximum download speed is 256 KBPS. Please clarify, since your screenshots drive newbies to a delusion that their plan is faster than it is.

Secondly, you use BitComet, a torrent client, that has been banned by the majority of private trackers, and some public trackers recommend not to use it, since Bitcomet is a LEECHING client, and it is a well known fact that IT SHOWS SPEEDS HIGHER THAN THEY ARE. But still, the so-called increased speed cant be till 399 KBPS, its just a bit higher than the normal. So, I conclude that you cannot be on a 500 plan.

@upendragp

It is possible to get 250+ KBPS on both direct and torrent downloads. Torrents are highly unstable, but you can get them under circumstances. There are several posts especially for torrents in the Q&A section. Look at those. You can check my posts for more details. The max download speed for 500 plan is 256 KBPS. Dont be fooled by anyone who says they can get more than that.


----------



## ajaybc (May 4, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> BSNL portal not working for me.
> I access it by clicking check usage in the dataone.in site.
> And the page just loads and loads and loads but nothing happens.
> Due to this Iam not able to check my usage this month.
> Is there any other link for accessing that site?



please someone reply to my question


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 4, 2008)

^
Try using the bsnl bandwidth calculator tool..


----------



## gary4gar (May 5, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> ^
> Try using the bsnl bandwidth calculator tool..


Or better use Datafox
www.thegoan.com/datafox/


----------



## ajaybc (May 5, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> ^
> Try using the bsnl bandwidth calculator tool..



What is that thing?
I searched for it in Google it came up with a blog that has link to the shaplus bandwidth calculator.I have tried it is not currect.Many bugs I think.It showed even minus(negative values) as my usage.So uninstalled it.



gary4gar said:


> Or better use Datafox
> www.thegoan.com/datafox/



Iam having the new connection with the ip 117.XX.XX.XX
In these datafox would not work.

Can anyone atleast give me the links to the dataone usage checking site?
Are you guys able to see the site?
I tried to open it with both IE7 and firefox but it wont work


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 5, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> What is that thing?
> I searched for it in Google it came up with a blog that has link to the shaplus bandwidth calculator.I have tried it is not currect.Many bugs I think.It showed even minus(negative values) as my usage.So uninstalled it.



Ya i was talking of it....Well I had tried it twice or thrice and it was working fine for me...so recommended u this!
Contact bsnl ppl...maybe tht could help!


----------



## gary4gar (May 5, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> What is that thing?
> I searched for it in Google it came up with a blog that has link to the shaplus bandwidth calculator.I have tried it is not currect.Many bugs I think.It showed even minus(negative values) as my usage.So uninstalled it.
> 
> 
> ...


It does work, download the latest version from site directly.
just check Override default domain. and select bbservice.bsnl.in from the domain list, DataFox will not work for you otherwise. In the username field and password fields, you must enter your 14 digit portal Id and corresponding password; these are different from the username and password you use in your dialer / modem / router. 
www.thegoan.com/datafox/
The latest version changelog


> Version 1.4 (Current)
> 
> * Support added for new BSNL portal (bbservice.bsnl.in).
> * DataFox will now cache results automatically.


----------



## maddy_in65 (May 5, 2008)

@gary4gar

I am using internet in ubuntu and vista, does datafox calculate data usage of both OS. I also not able to see my datausage since last 7 days.


----------



## gary4gar (May 5, 2008)

maddy_in65 said:


> @gary4gar
> 
> I am using internet in ubuntu and vista, does datafox calculate data usage of both OS. I also not able to see my datausage since last 7 days.


i will get Your total usage from your Broadband account. regarding to you used it in Vista or Ubuntu.
Datafox simple fetches records from The bsnl portal, is the portal itself is down. it can't check usage


----------



## TechnoKiD (May 5, 2008)

datafox will work only when the bbservice.bsnl.in...  but the page it self is not opening.... i am trying to access it day and night from last 3 days..but i can get it opened....

what is bsnl doin man??? their site dont work... but their bill will be 101% correct.... not letting us check what we are doin...


----------



## praka123 (May 5, 2008)

weirdo!I am getting dataone working while my landline is dead  !
bsnl line men said a cable was cut yesterday by digging ppl


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 5, 2008)

I had applied fr change in my plan frm home 250 to 750 unl on 1st MAY...
Still on 250 plan...how long does it normally take??

Else i wll have to visit the exchange myself!


----------



## ajaybc (May 5, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> It does work, download the latest version from site directly.
> just check Override default domain. and select bbservice.bsnl.in from the domain list, DataFox will not work for you otherwise. In the username field and password fields, you must enter your 14 digit portal Id and corresponding password; these are different from the username and password you use in your dialer / modem / router.
> www.thegoan.com/datafox/
> The latest version changelog



Thank you very muchIt is wrking great.Thanks


----------



## leftalone (May 6, 2008)

*A Weird DATAONE problem...plz read and post your opinions/solutions*

I request you guys to atleast read thorugh my problem even if you dont know the solution.

I'm havin a Home500 plan and it was functioning well since a couple of weeks back. Then, some weird problems started:

1. I couldn't access the net alltime. It was UP only at random times and after repeated number of ON/OFF cycles or even waiting 15-30 minutes.

2. Even when I can surf the websites, None of my download managers (IDM, FlashGet) could connect to any server  in the web. But, uTorrent works at that time.

3. After some time of connectivity, the connection drops and i cant access any site, nor the torrents work. BUT, THE Router Status shows the condition as "UP".

This was the problem. I tried many combinations of diferent things, but nothing helped. So i decided to go to the BSNL office.

1. There, it was confirmed that it was not any problems related to my phone line as the DSL INDICATOR LED was lighted always.

2. Next, they said me to make sure that these entries are as follows:
IP: 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1
DNS: 192.168.1.1
Alternate DNS: 218.248.255.145

These values dint match my default settings as shows by running the "ipconfig" command in DOS.

So, i manually entered those values given by the officer in the connection properties.
But, , still it doesnt solve the problem.

Now, I can surf the web for sometime before the connection drops, and that too at atrociously-low-speeds. And also, none of the download managers work. 

Well, i know this is a long post. COnsider this as a discusion rather than a request. I'm not getting the whats the problem behind this problem!!!!!

Displaying webpages is done by downloading images and stuff to your computer. It works. But then why the download managers doesn't work, Can download thorugh the Browser though, and torrents DO work.

As you can see, this is really confusing and weird. I am left helpless, so i shared with you ppl. If you could post a reply, it WOULD BE A GREAT HELP.
Atleast, reply with what you think might be the problem...


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: A Weird DATAONE problem...plz read and post your opinions/solutions*



leftalone said:


> 2. Even when I can surf the websites, None of my download managers (IDM, FlashGet) could connect to any server in the web. But, uTorrent works at that time....


 
This is indicating you have DNS problem. Because torrent dose not need Http address for downloading ( Torrent Client need Http only for the announcing. The announcing ( Updating ) need for the Private Traker but this is not related to the downloading )



leftalone said:


> 3. After some time of connectivity, the connection drops and i cant access any site, nor the torrents work. BUT, THE Router Status shows the condition as "UP".....


 
This is clearly indicating you have DNS problem on your system. This problem from your LanCard.This time torrent is not working because when the torrent client reach it's Traker Update time or when you start your torrent client then the torrent Client need Http for announcing but it's cant do this because of the problem from DNS. But at this time you can browse your ADSL Modem configaration webpage because you use the IP address like 192.168.1.1 or 100.

I dont see your PC, so this is the problem for me to giving correct advice to you. But you can try with below.

1. If you have antivirus with firewall then cheak the settings or uninstall it. Some time antivirus name nood32 giving this type of problem.

2. Try to use connect PPPoE from your desktop. It's better to use direct from your Desktop. Then you dont need to put the Ip address and the DNS address on your ADSL modem. To use PPPoE from your desktop set your ADSL modem in Bridge Mode and install the PPPoE in your PC. You can fiend the PPPoE software on your CD which is provided by BSNL or if you have windows XP then you have PPPoE build on your OS you need to just install it.

3. Then last things is to fromat your HDD and reinstall your OS and try.

I can tell you this problem from your LanCard or your antivireus with FireWall.

Try to connect PPPoE from your DeskTop.

If the WAN Led is good and dont goes off then your Line is OK.


----------



## TechnoKiD (May 6, 2008)

@leftalone    these things are normal with Dataone... i also face like this sometimes... 

guys i need some explanation...if anybody know..

see this info.

My Order Details                           
Orderid                    xxxxxx                                          
Order Type               Plan Change                                                                        
Plan Name                Home UL 750 Plus                                             
Order Status             Future Dated

now is my plane changed or what?

also the Free usages row that appears at the bottom is gone... the now the last month billed shows 15gb... man will they change me 15k

before the plan change in normal usage it was 2gb and in free usage it was 13gb..

now the free usage block is gone and the value is added to the  normal usages.... man m worried...


----------



## TechnoKiD (May 7, 2008)

cool now it shows. 'provisioned' i think now its ul for me....


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 7, 2008)

I had applied fr change in plan on 1st may n its 7 now and i m almost done wth my bandwidth but these fuc**rs are doing ntng..
My hols seem to b spoilt.......huh


----------



## janitha (May 7, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> I had applied fr change in plan on 1st may n its 7 now and i m almost done wth my bandwidth but these fuc**rs are doing ntng..
> My hols seem to b spoilt.......huh



Normally the change the plan on the first day of next month.


----------



## TechnoKiD (May 7, 2008)

i applied on 28th April ..  and its changed on 7th may.... call your bsnl exchange... i called them 2day asking about the plan...  and they conformed  that its changes... and i can download unlimited...


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 7, 2008)

Ya...I personally met them...thy started off wth excuses like thy will have billing problems..soft not accepting.. asked to wait for some more days!


----------



## cool.josh (May 7, 2008)

well here we another problem for me
i am using Home 500c
i am facin lotta problem when browsing
i cant open the site when i click it
first it show firefox cant display
after refreshin it,the site gets opened
and yeah
i cant open even some sites in ma browser
i asked one fren to open this site
www.tigerdirect.com
in his pc
but it dint open
guys what shud i do
i dun have a firewall
i uninstalled kaspersky internet security thinkin this is blockin ma traffic
but no
even now i face this problem
i cant have a proper browsin
i checked it in all other browsers available in ma pc
not only that site
www.orkut.com
www.google.com
www.mail.yahoo.com
www.gmail.com
first it shows page cannt be displayed when i refresh it, the site gets opened
and yeah even ma yahoo messengers logs off n logs in
and if ma frenz msg me it shows those msgs ass offline msgs
plz help me out guys


----------



## 2kewl (May 7, 2008)

Guys, Iam planning to shift to BSNL from my $hitty Sify connection. Can't take it anymore. Planning to go for the UL750 plan.

Can you provide me some details?

1. What type modem should I go for? Do you its better to buy the modem rather than renting it?

2. Is the cost Rs. 750, inclusive of taxes?


----------



## TechnoKiD (May 7, 2008)

@cool.josh

first u got to be use that your connection is ok... next check if any background application is using your connection... for updates or something...

and then use a computer cleaner....(that removes junk , temp files and temp folder contents) then use a registry software to clean ur registry...

and then try to browse... if the problem dont solve... then try formating and reinstall windows.... this will sure fix ur prob. if ur connection is ok....


can u post the last time u formated your system?

750 plan may be unlimited but its boring man....

being a 250 and then 500 user i am feeling very bad... i am downloading at 30kbps and sometimes it goes down to 3-4-5kbps..... man... till yesterday i got ~360kbps...hehe


----------



## alok4best (May 7, 2008)

2kewl said:


> Guys, Iam planning to shift to BSNL from my $hitty Sify connection. Can't take it anymore. Planning to go for the UL750 plan.
> 
> Can you provide me some details?
> 
> ...



 Go for Type 4 Router if u wish to get it from BSNL. IF u wish to purchase go for D-Link or Huawei. No, the cost is exclusive of Taxes..so final bill will be arnd 840.


----------



## ajaybc (May 7, 2008)

cool.josh said:


> well here we another problem for me
> i am using Home 500c
> i am facin lotta problem when browsing
> i cant open the site when i click it
> ...



I get the same problem wen I stumble using the stumble toolbar.It first says the page cannot be displayed and wen refreshing it dislays properly.
For normal browsing no problem.Only for stumble this problem is there


----------



## 2kewl (May 7, 2008)

alok4best said:


> Go for Type 4 Router if u wish to get it from BSNL. IF u wish to purchase go for D-Link or Huawei. No, the cost is exclusive of Taxes..so final bill will be arnd 840.



Thanks! Can we get the modem from outside as well, I thought we have to buy it from the BSNL guys? Neways, any specifications about the D-Link or Huawei modems one has to look for?


----------



## gary4gar (May 7, 2008)

2kewl said:


> Thanks! Can we get the modem from outside as well, I thought we have to buy it from the BSNL guys? Neways, any specifications about the D-Link or Huawei modems one has to look for?


I am using D-link GLB502T router which i brought from market.
Its working Nicely
But i would advise you to get modem from bsnl as if you get from market, you are on your own. BSNL will not provide support for that. so you would need some extra knowledge to configure it yourself. but however D-link guys do help if you need any support.

 They helped me configure my router step by step over phone. but with BSNL, their person would come & install it himself


----------



## 2kewl (May 7, 2008)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 8, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> @NIGHTMARE
> 
> What plan are you under? You SIMPLY CANNOT be under the home 500 plan, as the maximum download speed is 256 KBPS. Please clarify, since your screenshots drive newbies to a delusion that their plan is faster than it is.
> 
> Secondly, you use BitComet, a torrent client, that has been banned by the majority of private trackers, and some public trackers recommend not to use it, since Bitcomet is a LEECHING client, and it is a well known fact that IT SHOWS SPEEDS HIGHER THAN THEY ARE. But still, the so-called increased speed cant be till 399 KBPS, its just a bit higher than the normal. So, I conclude that you cannot be on a 500 plan.




my plan is 500 and i am getting above 256KBps in torrents and direct download if u believe  its ok otherwise no problem i post  the screen shots and u not trust on ur eyes so its ok


----------



## 2kewl (May 8, 2008)

Ok...One more bit f info reqd.! In the HOME 500 plan, is it enough to schedule the downloads from 2-8 or is it necessary to connect/disconnect the modem for this session?


----------



## gary4gar (May 8, 2008)

2kewl said:


> Ok...One more bit f info reqd.! In the HOME 500 plan, is it enough to schedule the downloads from 2-8 or is it necessary to connect/disconnect the modem for this session?


connect/disconnect is not necessary as bsnl automatically resets the data counter. but its a safe practice


----------



## maddy_in65 (May 8, 2008)

I have a query regarding my e-mail address, when i checked my profile it shows my email id as "den**_**@dataone.in" and my BSNL username is "my name@bsnl.in". 
which one i use for configuring my mail client. becoz i use my bsnl un to check web mail. which is my primary mail address.

I have another query, i want to share mail betn ubuntu and vista, long time ago i see one post which guide to do the same but now i cant find the same, please some one give me that link or guide me the same


----------



## 26547670 (May 8, 2008)

I have Plan 250 Broadband connection which I access through my computer with Win XP. The problem is that I can not access my mail through Outlook express even though I configured it with POP3 server details given by BSNL. Please Help.


----------



## nix (May 8, 2008)

hi guys ... am getting an unlimited 750 rs plan too.. what is the speed of that plan ?? is it 256kbps unlimited or 128kbps unlimited??

also, i have a wireless router... (LINKSYS) because i would like to use wireless internet inside my house. should i go in for a modem? if yes, then what kind?


----------



## upendra_gp (May 9, 2008)

hey friends i have home 500 plan. my email id is X@dataone.in. where to check my  mails?
edit: which is the service by BSNL which has started only in selected cities and provides wireless broadband or something like that. I forgot it. please tell me.


----------



## din (May 9, 2008)

nix said:


> hi guys ... am getting an unlimited 750 rs plan too.. what is the speed of that plan ?? is it 256kbps unlimited or 128kbps unlimited??
> 
> also, i have a wireless router... (LINKSYS) because i would like to use wireless internet inside my house. should i go in for a modem? if yes, then what kind?



750 UL - 256 kbps

BSNL already providing the modem isn't it ? So you need not buy another I think, the router will do the sharing part.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 9, 2008)

I cant chk my portal tooo..........what to do??
Pls have a look at the screenshot!

*img388.imageshack.us/img388/4298/portalerrorif9.th.jpg


----------



## adi007 (May 9, 2008)

^^Same here

This has happened for me the first time
i am unable to check the usage

I have used the following

direct usage check
via datafox check
via DUF 2.0 
via DQUF(Data fox Quick Usage)

I have tried nearly 10-20 urls like 10.240.240.195,10.240.89.199 etc

I don't think there are anyways in the world apart from these where i can try to check my usage
Please help me anyone


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 9, 2008)

Seems like this is a universal prb..BSNL ppl wll rectify its soon then!


----------



## ico (May 9, 2008)

I think those BSNL servers are down........

I couldn't even connect for about 2-3 hours in the afternoon.....


----------



## ico (May 9, 2008)

One thing I've come to know is that those BSNL database servers are on Solaris 8 (SunOS 5.8 )....


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 9, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> my plan is 500 and i am getting above 256KBps in torrents and direct download if u believe its ok otherwise no problem i post the screen shots and u not trust on ur eyes so its ok


 
Yes, it could be. Because if your speed policy set to 4Mbps then you get this download speed. Speed policy and the plan policy is not same, they need to manualy put during the account creation or if any person change his/her policy then need to change the policy manually.Just put a screenshot taken from www.speedtest.net then all memember understand that you get the high speed as you say and also I like to see your awsome speed .
And the last qustion do you chage your plan policy to home 500 and then you get this 4Mbps download speed.


----------



## ajaybc (May 10, 2008)

Indranil92001 said:


> Yes, it could be. Because if your speed policy set to 4Mbps then you get this download speed. Speed policy and the plan policy is not same, they need to manualy put during the account creation or if any person change his/her policy then need to change the policy manually.Just put a screenshot taken from www.speedtest.net then all memember understand that you get the high speed as you say and also I like to see your awsome speed .
> And the last qustion do you chage your plan policy to home 500 and then you get this 4Mbps download speed.




One question..Is there any way to change my speed policy to..um...8MBps?


----------



## arunsukesan (May 10, 2008)

Hi is there any way to know the persons calling to my phone when i am using my broadband net service??? I mean like a software caller ID. I am using ADSL C2110 modem..

Please somebody help!!


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 10, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> One question..Is there any way to change my speed policy to..um...8MBps?


 
If you are BSNL Operator and have rights to access to the user's Portal configaration then you can do it.

and if you are not BSNL Operator then call them to change your Plan Policy to 8Mbps. But in this case you have to pay every month 2000, 4000, 15000 depand on what Policy you chose.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 10, 2008)

Indranil92001 said:


> Yes, it could be. Because if your speed policy set to 4Mbps then you get this download speed. Speed policy and the plan policy is not same, they need to manualy put during the account creation or if any person change his/her policy then need to change the policy manually.Just put a screenshot taken from www.speedtest.net then all memember understand that you get the high speed as you say and also I like to see your awsome speed .
> And the last qustion do you chage your plan policy to home 500 and then you get this 4Mbps download speed.




here my screen shot and u can't change ur plan policy

*img182.imageshack.us/img182/4413/highest2xp9.th.png


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 10, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> here my screen shot and u can't change ur plan policy
> 
> *img182.imageshack.us/img182/4413/highest2xp9.th.png


 
You are getting 25Mbps download speed.BSNL dont have this plan policy maxium 10Mbps, but this 10MBps for test only and it's for the server testing. There is no Speed policy set with this 10Mbps and so forget about 25Mbps. And your screenshot show that you leave out of India, and your screenshot is not complete,It's dose not show ISP NIB ( National Internet Backbon ) and the image link you provide it's not from speedtest, your IP 59.94 it's dosenot proof anything.

*Your IP range 59.94.131.* thats mean you leave in the area JALANDHAR ( Punjab ) or Ludhiana but your screenshot shows you are not from this area you are from outside INDIA.*
*Make a speedtest completly and provide a link direct from speedtest like below , not from imageshack or what ever elce*
*www.speedtest.net/result/269647876.png


----------



## upendra_gp (May 10, 2008)

well be it true or false i wud love to get my hands on a connection like this!
i am getting just 50-60kb download speed.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 10, 2008)

You're probably using the Honesty Net Solutions' business plans as it says on speedtest.net, it says 45 MBPS or something on their site. Havent read it fully but I saw that  

One word: PHAILS.


----------



## gary4gar (May 10, 2008)

The Bsnl Usage Site is Back Online



gagandeep said:


> One thing I've come to know is that those BSNL database servers are on Solaris 8 (SunOS 5.8 )....


How can you say so?


----------



## abhi_10_20 (May 10, 2008)

My friend's got a SmartAX mt882 huaweii modem... with which he's not able to portforward, using the steps given in portforward.com. He says he's not able to open up 'virtual server' page on modem's settings to enter the static Ip..... why isn't the page opening for him?... plz help


----------



## gary4gar (May 11, 2008)

abhi_10_20 said:


> My friend's got a SmartAX mt882 huaweii modem... with which he's not able to portforward, using the steps given in portforward.com. He says he's not able to open up 'virtual server' page on modem's settings to enter the static Ip..... why isn't the page opening for him?... plz help


Just Enable UNnP & get complete peace of mind


----------



## praka123 (May 11, 2008)

@abhi_10_20:just get the updated firmware  (dont ask me,search broadband forums like vinuthomas.com and all  )


----------



## dr_jimit (May 11, 2008)

Hello Friends,
i discontinued my old p2 portal [oldest user of bsnl since it came in our area over 2yrs back] and i m now in new multiplay portal H500c.

my speed have increased from old 200 KBps max to now 350-380 KBps download speed.
SO the above guy may not be wrong.

*www.speedtest.net/result/269815465.png
or

<a href="*www.speedtest.net"><img src="*www.speedtest.net/result/269815465.png"></a>

or

*www.speedtest.net/result/269815465.png

Also attached my modem's page . SEE ''''Bandwidth'''.

1] on old portal i hd forworded port, but now i cant do , 
i hve followed guide at portforward.com twice, reset, restore old settings of p2 portal time, but i cant get it forwerded. HELP.
direct download speed up to 350- 380 KBps[mean it,always get it from MS sites. not just at starting but increasing], but cant get so in torrents.

2] How  r those SNR/ attenuation setting on my line ? Link Is Stable for me.


----------



## dr_jimit (May 11, 2008)

OMG, I changed to G> Dmt, nd restarted modem and it shows like in attached image. 8mbps !!!

speedtest.net doesnt show much improvement.

*www.speedtest.net/result/269821625.png

<a href="*www.speedtest.net"><img src="*www.speedtest.net/result/269821625.png"></a>

*www.speedtest.net/result/269821625.png

My Portal shows H500c only , not any 8Mbps plan.
will i be charged for this ????


----------



## gary4gar (May 11, 2008)

No you won't be charged extra. i think

Enjoy your speed man!.

How you shifted to new portal?


----------



## dr_jimit (May 11, 2008)

To shift 2 new portal , u have to close ur old BB service by giving an application around 28th of month, it will close in a day or 2. 

when the link never comes from ur modem =means u r disconnected, go to main office ,fill form for new connection. [ i also changed plan to H500c ]

U will have a downtime of minimum 4-5 days.
u can reduce it if u can contact with the commercial officer at main bsnl office of ur city, Request him to act fast,
then visit ur exchange to send ur username etc to banglore ASAP.
after 24 hrs ur new portal is activated. [get id- password, DNS  from exchange / helpline 12678.


Bu i am unable to port forward .
PLEASE HELP>>>>>>


----------



## gary4gar (May 11, 2008)

But my friend is on New Portal, is does not get 8mpbs speeds


Just regular 2048/512 kbps.



For port forward simply enable UNnP.
Check your routers manual for doing so.
else check portforward.com


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 11, 2008)

@dr_jimit your attachement *Huawei MT841.jpg* *and Huawei MT841 8Mbps.jpg* is not viewable. Can you make it again so we can see it.



gary4gar said:


> But my friend is on New Portal, is does not get 8mpbs speeds
> 
> 
> Just regular 2048/512 kbps.


 
The thing is that every State have it's own server. The download speed set in this server. If the Banglore people gets 320KBps download speed then other state dont gate this speed because the server is not same. It's depand upon the seetings of the speed in the server.


----------



## TechnoKiD (May 11, 2008)

@dr_jimit

u said - OMG, I changed to G> Dmt, nd restarted modem and it shows like in attached image. 8mbps !!!

what does this means... can you please say the steps , i want to try it too...


----------



## ico (May 11, 2008)

Indranil92001 said:


> @dr_jimit your attachement *Huawei MT841.jpg* *and Huawei MT841 8Mbps.jpg* is not viewable. Can you make it again so we can see it.


Thats due to some sort of Database reading problem after the vBulletin (forum) upgrade to 3.7.0......

Due to this reason, we are also not able to see the User Avatars too.......

Anyways, @dr_jimit: you can upload your screenshots to *imageshack.us


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 11, 2008)

@dr_jimit make the screenshot in format PNG. I think it will work.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 11, 2008)

Where can I find the latest plan rates, I mean the updated ones, u know 1350 UL etc.?


----------



## 2kewl (May 11, 2008)

^^ *www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 11, 2008)

BSNL going to launch 24Mbps Unlimetd download Plus 3Mbps Upload with RS 500 Permonth is it true


----------



## praka123 (May 11, 2008)

lol!who will believe that! 

...and:

get 15 minutes more free download time on NU plan after 8:00 AM ?(dont try!)
see:
*broadbandforum.in/bsnl-broadband/27428-how-download-free-after-08-00am-nu-plans/


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 12, 2008)

praka123 said:


> lol!who will believe that!


 
Yes, I was kidding , actually one of my friend in London getting this Download and Upload speed with very low price  , So I am thinking if the BSNL will launch it this will be very good for BSNL User


----------



## dr_jimit (May 12, 2008)

Hello friends, 
sorry for delay and broken images.

my modem MT841 was set to ADSL2+ mode and i got the first speed in bandwidth - down-3500kbps

then i tried G.Dmt mode and restarted modem [save all] 
then it started showing up/down 512/7999 kbps !!!
speed is also increased in speedtest.net as in my results above.

[I m in H500c, portal also shows it ]

My modem page screenshot ,captured by IE7Pro [ ie7pro Rocks!!]
*img293.imageshack.us/img293/4649/huaweimt841ht6.th.jpg
Thanks gagandeep 4 link.

*img293.imageshack.us/img293/433/mt841changeadslsettingsuo0.th.jpg

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 12, 2008)

Indranil92001 said:


> You are getting 25Mbps download speed.BSNL dont have this plan policy maxium 10Mbps, but this 10MBps for test only and it's for the server testing. There is no Speed policy set with this 10Mbps and so forget about 25Mbps. And your screenshot show that you leave out of India, and your screenshot is not complete,It's dose not show ISP NIB ( National Internet Backbon ) and the image link you provide it's not from speedtest, your IP 59.94 it's dosenot proof anything.
> 
> *Your IP range 59.94.131.* thats mean you leave in the area JALANDHAR ( Punjab ) or Ludhiana but your screenshot shows you are not from this area you are from outside INDIA.*
> *Make a speedtest completly and provide a link direct from speedtest like below , not from imageshack or what ever elce*
> *www.speedtest.net/result/269647876.png




oh my god u r such big one man really click the image for larger view then check the ip the ip is 59.94.131.255 now trace again man u gr8


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 12, 2008)

dr_jimit said:


> Hello friends,
> sorry for delay and broken images.
> 
> my modem MT841 was set to ADSL2+ mode and i got the first speed in bandwidth - down-3500kbps


 
First of all congrats to you that you get good speed 

This is happen because of the server of your state If cap the speed to 320KBps then you and all your friend from your area get this download speed while they have Plan Home 500 upto 2Mbps. But if only you get this download speed then this is clear your speed policy is not set correctly with Home 500 upto 2Mbps. You can ask your friend or neibhour if they have BSNL ISP what they get the download speed. Dont call the BSNL guy then they will maybe kill your good download speed


----------



## Vivek788 (May 12, 2008)

guys i have a problem.
I recently changed to bridged mode for scheduling purpose.Now the link dies and reconnects every 3 minutes(exactly 3 minutes).It has become very difficult to download anything....torrents or direct downloads.
What do I do...?I called all numbers I had in my hand which related to Dataone,no response..btw it was saturday morning.
I had this link dying problem with pppoe as well...but then if torrents were running...everything went smoothly..now even that isn't helping...during the initial days of bridged mode,these issues weren't there...I got complete connectivity..this is over the last one week...


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 12, 2008)

Vivek788 said:


> guys i have a problem.
> I recently changed to bridged mode for scheduling purpose.Now the link dies and reconnects every 3 minutes(exactly 3 minutes).It has become very difficult to download anything....torrents or direct downloads.
> What do I do...?I called all numbers I had in my hand which related to Dataone,no response..btw it was saturday morning.
> I had this link dying problem with pppoe as well...but then if torrents were running...everything went smoothly..now even that isn't helping...during the initial days of bridged mode,these issues weren't there...I got complete connectivity..this is over the last one week...


 
Try with Sygate Office Network, configure your PPPoE with it. The advantage is that if your PPPoE disconnect then automatically connect within 5 second. Download link is below.
*www.bumpersoft.com/Internet/Miscellaneous_Tools_and_Utilities/Review_2114_index.htm


----------



## upendra_gp (May 12, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/7693/DATAONE.jpg
please check that image and tell me if I have any problems with my line.
why am i having so much attenuation?


----------



## neelu09 (May 12, 2008)

how do i use dataone on hardy heron???? I have downloaded the dialer from bsnl unzipped it....what next


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 12, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> oh my god u r such big one man really click the image for larger view then check the ip the ip is 59.94.131.255 now trace again man u gr8



This is just normal 2 mbps connection... however, fooling people with the private high-speed connection was a BAD idea. As I said earlier, PHAILS.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 13, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> This is just normal 2 mbps connection... however, fooling people with the private high-speed connection was a BAD idea. As I said earlier, PHAILS.



 i never said this my private high speed  i am using bsnl 500


----------



## gary4gar (May 13, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> how do i use dataone on hardy heron???? I have downloaded the dialer from bsnl unzipped it....what next


Haha, there is no need of it.

1) Using bridge mode
Open Terminal(Application>Accessories) and enter "sudo pppoeconf".
then follow simple on screen commands.
eg.

```
gaurish@Moody-Machine:~$ sudo pppoeconf
```

2) using Always on PPPoE mode, userid & pass set in modem/router
_System>administration>Network>static Ip_ 


> IP: _192.168.1.100_
> subnet: _255.255.255.0_
> Default Gatway: _192.168.1.1_



in both cases Please add DNS to _ /etc/resolv.conf_

paste this into terminal --> sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
then a text editor will open.
enter the following values

```
208.67.220.220
208.67.222.222
```

Done, if everything goes alright you are connected

Else post with is details about what method you followed.
and output of 



> ifconfig
> route
> cat /etc/resolv.conf


----------



## leftalone (May 13, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> I get the same problem wen I stumble using the stumble toolbar.It first says the page cannot be displayed and wen refreshing it dislays properly.
> For normal browsing no problem.Only for stumble this problem is there



@cool.josh too....

Try OpenDNS.
It may help.
*www.opendns.com



Indranil92001 said:


> This is indicating you have DNS problem. Because torrent dose not need Http address for downloading ( Torrent Client need Http only for the announcing. The announcing ( Updating ) need for the Private Traker but this is not related to the downloading )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help. But, stay on!!!. Let me try those.
I'm gonna check my line again. Then, I'm gonna check it on another computer.

And if i'm having DNS problems, how am i able to access all the sites????

Thanks for the reply...Please stay on the line..I will post soon within a couple of days......


----------



## neelu09 (May 13, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Haha, there is no need of it.
> 
> 1) Using bridge mode
> Open Terminal(Application>Accessories) and enter "sudo pppoeconf".
> ...




thnx...it's working now but the speed seems to be lesser than in windows.

datafox is not working for me...i have tried every domain but none seems to work for me.......i have a IP range of 117.x.x.x so from earlier posts i figured out i am on NIB2 so wats the doamin for it......
and why does the site *www.showipaddress.com/ shows my country as france.....looks much like india to me...


----------



## nix (May 14, 2008)

hi guys...finally got broad band connection from bsnl. i have got a type 1 modem. thing is, i have a laptop and a wireless router (linksys) and would like to configure that wireless router so i can use wireless internet. can anyone tell me the steps to configure the router because i do not want to mess up and stay disconnected from the net....


----------



## Rahim (May 14, 2008)

Indranil92001 said:


> BSNL going to launch 24Mbps Unlimetd download Plus 3Mbps Upload with RS 500 Permonth is it true



Arey bhai April Fool ka din chalaa gaya!! Thanda hoja


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 15, 2008)

hmm


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 15, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Arey bhai April Fool ka din chalaa gaya!! Thanda hoja


----------



## dead (May 15, 2008)

i have my bsnl dataone username and pass , for 1 month i will be in patna (i am currently in gaya) , and there is BSNL landline availability in my patna flat . 
so can i bring my modem , plug it into the phoneline and start using it ? i mean using my account from another landline phone ( this landline phone has never used dataone caoonectinon b4) . so will it work ?


----------



## dr_jimit (May 15, 2008)

Hello Friends,

I m unable to open any MS sites
microsoft.com
live.com
hotmail
msn


Torrentz.com is also not opening


even LIve messenger troubleshooter shows following error

ur hosts file contains win.live related entries, which may interfere name resolution."

Attaching screens


I have MT841
H500c

ie8 beta [ no addon mode / ie7compatibility mode both doesnt help
with ie7pro[with adblocker on, disabling it also doesnt help],
 all latest.

neither opens in opera/firefox /safari also.

i also use 2 other laptops,via wifi,
1 with ie7, another with ie6, neither of them can open any MS sites.

I think its related to either BSNL servers of surat / my modem.
PLease help

Thanks


----------



## gary4gar (May 15, 2008)

Use opnedns
For information here --> www.opendns.com


----------



## alok4best (May 15, 2008)

dead said:


> i have my bsnl dataone username and pass , for 1 month i will be in patna (i am currently in gaya) , and there is BSNL landline availability in my patna flat .
> so can i bring my modem , plug it into the phoneline and start using it ? i mean using my account from another landline phone ( this landline phone has never used dataone caoonectinon b4) . so will it work ?



No u cant,
Boradband is not enabled on all telephone lines by default.


----------



## maddy_in65 (May 16, 2008)

I have a query regarding my e-mail address, when i checked my profile it shows my email id as "den**_**@dataone.in" and my BSNL username is "my name@bsnl.in". 
which one i use for configuring my mail client. becoz i use my bsnl un to check web mail. which is my primary mail address.

I have another query, i want to share mail betn ubuntu and vista, long time ago i see one post which guide to do the same but now i cant find the same, please some one give me that link or guide me the same


----------



## dead (May 16, 2008)

can i use any account on my dataone activated line ? (i have 2-3 accounts of ma friends) ....
(who will be charged for the connection) ?


----------



## Rahim (May 16, 2008)

^No you cant . Username are telephone line binded i think.


----------



## gary4gar (May 16, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^No you cant . Username are telephone line binded i think.


Not everywhere its implemented.
Waise you can talk to DE(Int) in your exchange and get Line Binding removed.


----------



## alok4best (May 16, 2008)

dead said:


> can i use any account on my dataone activated line ? (i have 2-3 accounts of ma friends) ....
> (who will be charged for the connection) ?


it depends,
at some places Tel Lines and accounts are not bound, so u can use if this is the case.


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 16, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Not everywhere its implemented.


 


alok4best said:


> at some places Tel Lines and accounts are not bound


 
Do you or anyone know which place have not still bounded.


----------



## maddy_in65 (May 16, 2008)

Plz reply to my queries as mentioned above


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 17, 2008)

maddy_in65 said:


> Plz reply to my queries as mentioned above


 
Use den**_**@dataone.in for your mail client.


----------



## jpattnaik (May 17, 2008)

dead said:


> i have my bsnl dataone username and pass , for 1 month i will be in patna (i am currently in gaya) , and there is BSNL landline availability in my patna flat .
> so can i bring my modem , plug it into the phoneline and start using it ? i mean using my account from another landline phone ( this landline phone has never used dataone caoonectinon b4) . so will it work ?


Jumpers are to be set and extra wiring is done at Telephone Exchange to make DataOne functional on a land line. So you can't use the BB in another line which is not wired at the Exchange.


----------



## drgrudge (May 17, 2008)

Not sure if discussed here b4.. is BSNL throttling Bittorrent as if they are ****ing *******s? I get 17KBps - 21KBps these days? So I need to pay Rs 1350 to get 31KBps?


----------



## adi007 (May 17, 2008)

^^Nope...coz i am getting 150-200 KBps speed on utorrent(BSNL 500 Plan 2 MBps Night time UL)


----------



## praka123 (May 18, 2008)

^some days it slows down,esp between 3AM -8AM?


----------



## neelu09 (May 18, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Not sure if discussed here b4.. is BSNL throttling Bittorrent as if they are ****ing *******s? I get 17KBps - 21KBps these days? So I need to pay Rs 1350 to get 31KBps?



nah i also get around 190 kBps speed...and for some well seeded ones like ubuntu it reached 234 kBps.............


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 18, 2008)

mera to mast chal raha hai 5 to 6 GB download ho ja ta hai


----------



## XtremeX (May 19, 2008)

How much does bsnl charge for unlimited broadband for home users.

How much is the speed.
Is the speed still 256kbps or 2MBps


----------



## gary4gar (May 19, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> Not sure if discussed here b4.. is BSNL throttling Bittorrent as if they are ****ing *******s? I get 17KBps - 21KBps these days? So I need to pay Rs 1350 to get 31KBps?


With with most users of Plan Ul1350/-
rest all get full speeds.
My friends here also experience low speeds. while i am getting 217kBps.
Do you get same speeds on Http downloads?
if yes, then you need to file a Formal complaint to DE(Internet) in your exchange

*broadbandforum.in/bsnl-broadband/27366-ul-home-512kbps-rs-1350-gives-256kbps-speeds/


----------



## drgrudge (May 19, 2008)

They are throttling UL traffic. I can notice the speed difference.


----------



## Shloeb (May 19, 2008)

My friend has a 900UL plan and i have a Home 250 plan. I took this connection because i wanted to use my friends connection. But when i try to login using his password. It says "invalid username/password on the domain." Whereas another friend of mine can use my other friends account of 900UL. How is this so?


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 19, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> Whereas another friend of mine can use my other friends account of 900UL.


 
You can use his account whos account is being used by your another friend. Because his account is not binded. But you cant log in at the same time. Then you have to make a using time, I mean talk to your friend who using another of your friends 750 ( 900 ) and set your using time and your's friend using time. Because you and your friend cant use same account at the same time.


----------



## alok4best (May 19, 2008)

Indranil92001 said:


> Do you or anyone know which place have not still bounded.




Yes, at my place it is not bound.
So on weekends when I can afford to stay awake all night , I do swap accounts and enjoy 2mbps.
Location of Telephone Exchange: Indian Institute of Management, 
Bannerghatta Road, Bangalore.


----------



## Shloeb (May 19, 2008)

Even when my other friend is not using the UL plan even then i can't login.


----------



## gary4gar (May 19, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> They are throttling UL traffic. I can notice the speed difference.


how can you be so sure?


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 19, 2008)

alok4best said:


> Yes, at my place it is not bound.
> So on weekends when I can afford to stay awake all night , I do swap accounts and enjoy 2mbps.
> Location of Telephone Exchange: Indian Institute of Management,
> Bannerghatta Road, Bangalore.


 
Really coollllllllll


----------



## alok4best (May 19, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> how can you be so sure?



Even I m not facing any problem as such,
In fact I find my torrents to be more efficient at utilizing the bandwidth than browsing.
Anytime downloads and uploads at arnd 30KBps, I m on Home 750 UL.


----------



## yogirajoo (May 20, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I face weird problem. After joining BSNL broadband service all my incoming calls just give 1/2 ring and call is connected. Even if we don't pick the phone , caller's pulse starts.

Any idea about remedy? BSNL as usual claims that it must be our internal wiring fault

Regards,

Yogi


----------



## pratik03 (May 22, 2008)

yogirajoo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I face weird problem. After joining BSNL broadband service all my incoming calls just give 1/2 ring and call is connected. Even if we don't pick the phone , caller's pulse starts.
> 
> ...



I had same problem before 2-3weeks but problem is with my phone box.

check your phone is working properly by connecting it directly to phone line


----------



## pirates1323 (May 22, 2008)

one thing i would like to say is tht ... whenever I see tht my connection is not working ... it was cuz of phone line and not of bsnl ... so bsnl works good ... but line gets screwed now and then ,....


----------



## ajaybc (May 23, 2008)

What is meant by throttling torrent traffic?

I found this word throttling many times in this thread.What does it mean?


----------



## alok4best (May 24, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> What is meant by throttling torrent traffic?
> 
> I found this word throttling many times in this thread.What does it mean?


It means limiting the Bandwidth. Say u have a wide river, but u make a Dam to allow only a portion of water to pass by.


----------



## ajaybc (May 24, 2008)

alok4best said:


> It means limiting the Bandwidth. Say u have a wide river, but u make a Dam to allow only a portion of water to pass by.



Is BSNL doing that?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 24, 2008)

It does it in certain areas. You'll know you are being throttled when you dont get >200 kBps in torrents even if the settings are properly optimized, and you are downloading a torrent with high seeders and low leechers.

edit: +1 to alok4best for the good example and explanation


----------



## alok4best (May 26, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> Is BSNL doing that?



Certainly not for me.
Cant say if its the case everywhere.
But personally , I dnt see BSNL being this smart.
To add, no matter whatever u do to optimize ur torrent client, u will never get what is Ideal. because ideal is hypothetical. it doesnt exist in real life.
ur torrent speed depends on the speed of connection u have, which itself varies every moment. so a 2Mbps user wont get 256KBPS downloads all the times(in fact u will never get 256KBPS)..
So I wud say if u manage to get something around 200KBPS for a torrent having high seed ratio, then its fine.


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 26, 2008)

alok4best said:


> so a 2Mbps user wont get 256KBPS downloads all the times(in fact u will never get 256KBPS)..


 
Hummm, I am getting 215KBps Download speed.
*noob BSNL Enginner, they dont know how to calculate from Mbps to KBps *
*They should have to use Calculator to calculate currectly.*


----------



## bajaj151 (May 26, 2008)

Presently,I am on 750UL bsnl plan.

As,it is unlimited, so I want to know, is it possible to connect to net without dialing i.e I just want to switch ON my modem...thats it...don't want to specify user name and password each time.


----------



## gary4gar (May 26, 2008)

bajaj151 said:


> Presently,I am on 750UL bsnl plan.
> 
> As,it is unlimited, so I want to know, is it possible to connect to net without dialing i.e I just want to switch ON my modem...thats it...don't want to specify user name and password each time.


Yeah, Open 192.168.1.1 and to connection setup.
and change Connection type to PPPoE from Bridge. feed your passwords


----------



## bajaj151 (May 26, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Yeah, Open 192.168.1.1 and to connection setup.
> and change Connection type to PPPoE from Bridge. feed your passwords



I found pppoe but there is a option to select

Encapsulation type:
LLC/SNAP
VC MUX

Which one I have to choose ?

I tried through LLC/SNAP (Default)
Then,Click Next,after that
New page (options) ask for IP DNS n all....but I selected obtain IP automatically.
After that,Modem Restarted,but not able to connect to network (No Net)



Is there any specific IP and dns which I must enter ?


----------



## neelu09 (May 28, 2008)

is there any way i can apply to change me plan online.........cause first i had home 500c plan(i applied for home 500 but don't know why got this one)......then i went on vacations for a week and when i returned i found that my plan has been changed to 750UL!!!!! But i didn't apply for it.......luckily i had already passed the allowed download limit and the charges were going to exceed 250 rs but now i will have to pay only 750.....but the speed is really low....so is there any online website where i can apply for plan change or i will have to go the bsnl office.....


----------



## n2vz (May 28, 2008)

Hello,

I have a single problem that the DSL Modem I have doesn't provide with a stable ADSL connection. The DSL LED hardly ever stays for more than just a minute. And the Internet LED hardly stays stable with/without any usage. There are most frequent disconnections.

Please help.

Thanks.

PS. For instance - for making this post I got past through four disconnections. For each webpage that I change, there is one disconnection.


----------



## ico (May 28, 2008)

^^ Try changing your ADSL modulation.......For me G.DMT seems to be stable......

You can change it in your router preferences....

Or may be you're experiencing disconnections due to bad connection line.....


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

^you ask the dataone ppl to check the splitter is connected and/or splitter is working.


----------



## alok4best (May 28, 2008)

^^^ Even I suspect BSNL to be a culprit here.
Must be some prb with ur Line.


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 30, 2008)

NIB-I user 59.*.*.* can access other ID from his ADSL ( Not all possible ) but what about the NIB-2 New user 117.*.*.*
is there any chance to get access other ID from another modem. I mean Not all but some ID.

*noob please dont reply, need reply from expert *


----------



## n2vz (May 30, 2008)

I wouldn't think this is due to bad connection line, since if this would be the case, it would have to be bad throughout. 
There are few times when the connection works just perfect, with perfect speed. Rarely.

Dataone people are providing the worst services. Every person I call, they direct me to a new telephone number. The Person in charge of our area just requests me to check the telephone line connection, doesn't send a person to come and check the problem with splitter/DSL. 

I will rather try to change the config. That is to be done at 192.168.1.1, right?

This time too, I just couldnt't reply to this the last two days due to disconnections.


----------



## shantanu (May 30, 2008)

i just bought the data card (USB ) from BSNL.. and it is not downloading anything... the sites open real quick, but the downloading is varying.. i mean 55kbps to 0kb and 5 6 anything...

what should i do... ?


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 31, 2008)

Hope to see my plan changed from 250 to 750+UL tomorrow.


----------



## pratik03 (May 31, 2008)

What is default password for portal id

i have only portal id & no password

i want to check total usage, my ip starts from 117.x.x.x


----------



## ajaybc (May 31, 2008)

pratik03 said:


> What is default password for portal id
> 
> i have only portal id & no password
> 
> i want to check total usage, my ip starts from 117.x.x.x



The default password is "password" itself.


----------



## pratik03 (Jun 1, 2008)

^ thanks for reply
Is *bbservice.bsnl.in/ down ? I am not able to open it


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 1, 2008)

pratik03 said:


> ^ thanks for reply
> Is *bbservice.bsnl.in/ down ? I am not able to open it



It is always like that.Some times it works some times wont.


----------



## jal_desai (Jun 1, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> It is always like that.Some times it works some times wont.



ya,... bbservice.bsnl.in is f**kin down


----------



## neelu09 (Jun 1, 2008)

ya it's down....but been such earlier but not for so long.....


----------



## bajaj151 (Jun 2, 2008)

Is specifying IP in the Network Connection improves performance n speed....or just obtain IP automatically wud do d job ???


----------



## Rahim (Jun 2, 2008)

Well i applied for change of Plan from 750UL to 1350UL on 14th May and they confirmed (called me) it on 27th May, but still the plan hasnt changed 
These guys cant to anything on time.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 2, 2008)

^^ 
I m facing the same problem.. I applied on 1st may.. they took so long and finally told me tht due to billing problems they wll b changing it on 1st June.
Now its 2nd june n whenever i go thy say KAL HO JAYGA! but these bloody fu**rs dont just do anything!

Man I am sick of it.. My estimated bill of May is 1000+. No other ISP in my city apart from BSNL!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 2, 2008)

^^One thing is sure BSNL has thought me the essence of Patience 
"Sanar ka fal meetha hota hai" doesnt sound so good in this situation.


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah indeed me too have understood he essence of patience.
BSNL ftw.
Now I dont even much care abt if there is a cut, but yeah if its during exams then its not fair.


----------



## alok4best (Jun 2, 2008)

hi guys, though I m on BSNL for years now, I got to know something recently which is quite new for sure..
what exactly is this BSNL portal thing..I mean
*bbservice.bsnl.in ...
coz as I know I enter my account details on something like *10.240.16.195/webLogin.jsp to check my details..
so what exactly is this bbservice.bsnl.in and what is the portal id..i tries logging into this with my id but cudnt succeed...

is it only for new BSNL users.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 3, 2008)

@rahimveron
I am not sure even if they wll change it... 2days gone no plan change.. Will pay an another visit to the Exchange


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 3, 2008)

alok4best said:


> hi guys, though I m on BSNL for years now, I got to know something recently which is quite new for sure..
> what exactly is this BSNL portal thing..I mean
> *bbservice.bsnl.in ...
> coz as I know I enter my account details on something like *10.240.16.195/webLogin.jsp to check my details..
> ...



bbservice.bsnl.in is for the new customers.Users with ip 117.XX.XX.XX including me use it to check usage.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 3, 2008)

alok4best said:


> hi guys, though I m on BSNL for years now, I got to know something recently which is quite new for sure..
> what exactly is this BSNL portal thing..I mean
> *bbservice.bsnl.in ...
> coz as I know I enter my account details on something like *10.240.16.195/webLogin.jsp to check my details..
> ...



BSNL is currently on NIB-2 expansion phase. The older subscribers (whose ips started with 59.xx.xx.xx) were on NIB-1 phase. The new portal, *bbservice.bsnl.in is meant for the newer subscribers (whose ips started with 117.xx.xx.xx). 

The portal id is a alphanumeric code assigned to the newer subscribers.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 3, 2008)

will BSNL move older  subscribers too onto NIB-II


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 3, 2008)

Last year i was informed by some of the higher officials in BSNL that the old subscribers will be migrated to the newer machinery by August-September 2008 (am speaking kerala specific). But i think that wouldn't ever materialize, seeing the way they are struggling with the issues faced by the newer subscribers... Connecting the old users to the newer NIB-2 machinery is easy, but all the profile details and billing info has to be migrated too, and it might take some time. 

Until then the only way to get into NIB-2 is to disconnect the existing connection and reapply for a new connection...


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 3, 2008)

Paid a visit to excahnge..Sat there for about 45minutes and got my plan changed finally...
Beleive me the process was a mental torture anyways!


----------



## neelu09 (Jun 3, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> Paid a visit to excahnge..Sat there for about 45minutes and got my plan changed finally...
> Beleive me the process was a mental torture anyways!



And my plan was changed without even applying for it.....heheehe


----------



## Indranil92001 (Jun 3, 2008)

Why some people are thinking NIB2 is best then NIB1 and plan to change NIB1 to NIB2 LOL
I cheak two of it dont fiend any deferent


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 3, 2008)

The newer subscribers are getting more than what they bargained for. I personally know someone who downloads 5-6 GB every night, while i can barely cross 3GB. And both of us are in H500 plan and in the same locality. The only difference is that he is on NIB2 and i am on NIB1 !!


----------



## Rahim (Jun 3, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> Paid a visit to excahnge..Sat there for about 45minutes and got my plan changed finally...
> Beleive me the process was a mental torture anyways!


Again  guess I have to go for a Darshan to these babus again.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Jun 3, 2008)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> The newer subscribers are getting more than what they bargained for. I personally know someone who downloads 5-6 GB every night, while i can barely cross 3GB. And both of us are in H500 plan and in the same locality. The only difference is that he is on NIB2 and i am on NIB1 !!


 
Yes, this is true, But in some state not in all state of India. Your friend now getting Unexpected download speed but in few month your friend will get download speed like yours. The new portal are new, still need some configaration. This configaration is done in some state of india and now they are getting same download speed like NIB1. In few years ago the NIB1 user who was new then getting same Unexpected download speed like this NIB2 user getting in few State of India.
How do you get only 3GB at hole night  , I am using NIB1 and start the download at 2:01AM and close at 8:59AM and my download data is 4GB. I can show you my uges record if you need proof. Using Utorrent and download speed shows at my DU Meter 215 to 216KBps.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 3, 2008)

Indranil92001 said:


> How do you get only 3GB at hole night  , I am using NIB1 and start the download at 2:01AM and close at 8:59AM and my download data is 4GB. I can show you my uges record if you need proof. Using Utorrent and download speed shows at my DU Meter 215 to 216KBps.



Yea, i average around 180~200 kBps only.


----------



## go4saket (Jun 3, 2008)

Guys, I have a 500C plan in which I have night unlimited download. I connected at 02:07:47 and disconnected at 08:00:47 and the total bandwidth was 4500 MB.

As I disconnected a few seconds after 8 AM, are they going to charge me for the whole download or just for the download in the extra 47 Seconds?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 4, 2008)

^only for extra second


----------



## go4saket (Jun 4, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> ^only for extra second



Are you sure about this, because some guys from other forums told me that they divide the total bandwidth proportionately.

*img147.imageshack.us/img147/9587/dataonebandwidthqr7.gif


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 4, 2008)

BSNL usage portal up again.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 4, 2008)

guys ! many of the website don't open to me now.
when i reset modem they will load but the rest half won't load.

what's the problem with BSNL now ????


----------



## praka123 (Jun 4, 2008)

@akshay:we all are facing the same problem.what I do is to use random DNS servers.


----------



## royal (Jun 5, 2008)

guys I had changed the configurations in Modem(Type I MX 882) home page (*192.168.1.1) to see whether I get better speeds or not . After some time I changed every thing back to as they were but since then I am getting very low speeds (~30 KB/s). 

Previously I was getting 180-200 KB/s download speed. I am on home 500C plan. Please advise what to do ?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 8, 2008)

Guys pls help me out with this..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=852537#post852537


----------



## praka123 (Jun 8, 2008)

solution for slow speed(DNS problem ) and cannot access some sites is here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=89976


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 8, 2008)

bbservice.bsnl.in  down again


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 9, 2008)

getting  speed download 1739Kbps ,upload 201Kbps and ping 237 and in gg server getting lag  due high latency  after my port change but  in morning i check my data usage it shows 4.4GB to 5.0GB download  i can't play game on line bsnl eng r big noob


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 15, 2008)

what dns are you guys using now.

my ip starts with 117.


----------



## alok4best (Jun 15, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> what dns are you guys using now.
> 
> my ip starts with 117.


I m using 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2, works fine foe me.
u can Use Open DNS too if u wish


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 15, 2008)

using open dns, intel website takes ages to open & *downloadcenter.intel.com/default.aspx this doesnbt open at all  

thanks for the dns, trying.


----------



## ¦Rage--o×¦ (Jun 15, 2008)

hey guys.. 
what does portal id mean??? is tthe user name we use for connecting to dataone or smthin else... plzzz tellll


----------



## Rahim (Jun 16, 2008)

What is the max upload speed of 1350UL?
I am getting 28 kB/s Up & 60 kB/s Down. Is it OK?


----------



## Indranil92001 (Jun 16, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> What is the max upload speed of 1350UL?
> I am getting 28 kB/s Up & 60 kB/s Down. Is it OK?


 
Yes it's OK, you are getting 28KBps upload speed it's mean your upload speed is 224Kbps


----------



## Rahim (Jun 16, 2008)

I just wondered since they made 1:1 for 750UL, the same might apply to 1350UL. How wrong i was!!!!


----------



## crazyforever (Jun 16, 2008)

i want to use my friends BSNL connection when he's not using it 

i read it b4 that it requires BINDING - sumthin lik that 

can nybody tell watz this binding stuff is and how to un-bind one's connection ? - is it user-defined ????


----------



## Indranil92001 (Jun 17, 2008)

crazyforever said:


> can nybody tell watz this binding stuff is and how to un-bind one's connection ? - is it user-defined ????


Every Broadband user of BSNL's ADSL have a port and this port have an unic number like your Lan Card have MAC address and this number is deferent from other LAN Card. When your account is created and when you first time log in to your account vie your ADSL the port address is set automatically in your account policy. If any other user from other port address try to access to your account then he or she cant log in to your account untile your port address is match with them. This is call port binding.

You can ask your BSNL operator for this but I dont know they will do it or not.


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> what dns are you guys using now.
> 
> my ip starts with 117.


For me the BSNL DNS is working completely fine at the moment....


----------



## araku (Jun 17, 2008)

*www.speedtest.net/result/285088086.png


this is my result . . . 


but my utorrent hardly gives any speed . . port is not forwarded either . .


----------



## maddy_in65 (Jun 18, 2008)

From the last week i am facing frequent disconnection and sync lost at that moment, however i am able to to get connection back immediately. But due to frequent disconnection it was very irritating me. Is there any problem with BSNL now?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2008)

^welcome to the club


problem on bsnl's side

my bsnl connction starts to disconnect (like yours) at 8am-9am, ~1pm to 5pm then sometimes at night.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 18, 2008)

My phone was dead from past 24hrs, and therefore Broadband service also.
no one from BSNL followed up my complaint

I decided to take matter in my own hands.So i checked the line from phone to pole.
the wire was broken near the pole. i had to climb the pole to fix the broken wire.

now its fixed


----------



## y2j826 (Jun 18, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> My phone was dead from past 24hrs, and therefore Broadband service also.
> no one from BSNL followed up my complaint
> 
> I decided to take matter in my own hands.So i checked the line from phone to pole.
> ...


 
good, it proves that you dont need lineman . . .


----------



## janitha (Jun 18, 2008)

y2j826 said:


> good, it proves that you dont need lineman . . .



Most of us in Kerala also don't need the lineman since there is cable upto the residence wall.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 18, 2008)

janitha said:


> Most of us in Kerala also don't need the lineman since there is cable upto the residence wall.


poleless work is also going on here as well.
but ATM, its banned by JMC due to monsoon.


----------



## ¦Rage--o×¦ (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey wat does portal id mean????


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2008)

Portal ID = ID for checking your monthly usage - *bbservice.bsnl.in/

---------------
OMG

i just logged into other's bsnl portal, by accident, not my fault.
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

i've saved my bsnl portal id & p/w in opera, now when i logged in, i saw plan500 , but i'm on ul750 plan

*img206.imageshack.us/img206/3205/capturebt2.th.jpg

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/looooooooooool.JPG
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/loooooooool.JPG
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/lool.JPG
Image hosting



i'm 100% sure, the old password is password


----------



## alok4best (Jun 18, 2008)

lol, now I hope u didnt change the poor fellow's password.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2008)

nah.
i didnt do anything, just logged out. why spoil his life. (my bsnl bill wen on h500, was rs.25,000/-, billing prblm, actual amt ~5k )
crazy bsnl noobs


----------



## ¦Rage--o×¦ (Jun 19, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> Portal ID = ID for checking your monthly usage - *bbservice.bsnl.in/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 19, 2008)

its different.
"used for connecting to dataone" = thats broadband user id.

NOT: the two id's are for newdataone users (whose ip start wit 117)


----------



## ¦Rage--o×¦ (Jun 20, 2008)

hey then bsnl havent given me a portal id!!! does coz any harm of any sort???


----------



## ico (Jun 20, 2008)

¦Rage--o×¦ said:


> hey but is the portal id the same as used for connecting to dataone??? or do they give diff id ??????



Portal ID & ID for connecting to Dataone are different for NIB-2 users with IP 117.x.x.x....they use this portal* *bbservice.bsnl.in*

Portal ID & ID for connectiong to Dataone are same for NIB-1 users with IP 59.x.x.x.....they use this portal **10.240.16.195/* & many others having similar IP..
=======================================

*My ADSL modem isn't connecting since 2 hours.....Don't know why...*

Does anyone else has faced this problem...?? It happens with me quite frequently, almost once in everymonth....

*Can someone from Gurgaon verify me that are BSNL's broadband servers down?.*.....I can't connect to net since 10pm.....I'm on dialup.


----------



## upendra_gp (Jun 21, 2008)

i am experiencing a strange thing. i installed DUMeter 2days ago. In the day time it says that while browsing my speed goes upto 400 KB/s but i was getting 160-180. Also it says that my upload speed is 50 but i can up at only 24KB/s. so what is the problem?
also what is the upload speed for home 500 plan[i mean practical]?
all units are KB/s or kiloBytes/second.


----------



## maddy_in65 (Jun 21, 2008)

Its been 4 days i am fed up with the BB connection here. After every 10 min my connection goes down, i lost sync. Is there any problem with BSNL. is there any one from pune have same problem. I contacted BSNL officer, he infromed that they dont have any problem in the exchange,


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 21, 2008)

is bsnl dataone available in mumbai?


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 21, 2008)

tgpraveen said:


> is bsnl dataone available in mumbai?


nopes,
There is MTNL there


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 21, 2008)

mtnl sux. awww i miss my dataone. when i had it b4 moving to mumbai i did not realise how gud it was.
what a shame.


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm getting terrible pings... Can't play on UrT servers......


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 27, 2008)

dataone has become realllllly slow

pinging google = 280+


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 27, 2008)

getting very low speed


----------



## skippednote (Jun 29, 2008)

*Dataone 500*

I have decided to get bsnl broadband as my exams will end on 12 july. i have few questions how much i have to pay initialy and i want to take the 500 plan
Wats the modem price and if any installation prices as well and how do i pay and how do i get the bill.........

Please Reply soon
Thanx


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Dataone 500*

the modem cost is around Rs. 1200. the installation charges is Rs. 250. u also get a phone connection with free calls depending on the plan. at the end of the month, u get the phone and net bill together. after the first month, its 500 rupees for every other month unless u exceed the limit.


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Dataone 500*

You Can Download Unlimited During 2am - 8am

And It Will Cost Nill


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Jul 1, 2008)

hi guys,

i have been getting very slow speeds since a week during 2-8. it has been a constant 10-15KBps. checked port settings and all of utorrent, everything seems to be fine. are they capping my speeds, coz i downloaded more than 40GB data last month.

Is anyone else facing the same problem?

will complaining to them be of any use??


----------



## Indranil92001 (Jul 1, 2008)

jack_the_ripper said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i have been getting very slow speeds since a week during 2-8. it has been a constant 10-15KBps. checked port settings and all of utorrent, everything seems to be fine. are they capping my speeds, coz i downloaded more than 40GB data last month.
> 
> ...


 
Yes they capping speed at night free hours, but not only you, all user from your state have the same problem. This will be normal after few days or month.
complaining to them means wasting your time. This will be normal when they want.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 2, 2008)

got the plan changed to ul1350 

speed is good, but bb dies every now & then  as usual


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 2, 2008)

Indranil92001 said:


> Yes they capping speed at night free hours, but not only you, all user from your state have the same problem. This will be normal after few days or month.
> complaining to them means wasting your time. This will be normal when they want.


i can't believe what you said

which place are living?, i am getting full speed here


----------



## Indranil92001 (Jul 2, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> i can't believe what you said
> 
> which place are living?, i am getting full speed here


 
Yes, this is true, During at night free hours some time the download and upload speed is being caped. This is because to save the bandwidth. Every state have the bandwidth limit with red mark, if this red mark limit exist then in next month to recover this exist bandwidth need to cap at free hours. At free hours because you dont need to pay for it. After few days or month this will restore to original speed. This will take days or month it's depand on when the exist bandwidth recover. But this is not happen all state of India at the same time. Every state have it's own bandwith limit. If state A exist bandwith and state B dont exit bandwidth the State A speed being caped during at free hours but state B dont face it. Remember every state have its own server for the user. Upload download speed control from this console server. Only *jack_the_ripper *dont face the problem every user from his area have the same problem. I am not leaving his State or area.

Caping bandwidth at night free hours to save the bandwidth. The speed will restore after month or days.


----------



## jack_the_ripper (Jul 2, 2008)

^^ i guess only my exchange is capping speeds.. coz my frnd's b'band comes under another exchange and he is getting normal speeds from 2am-8am..

my speeds are pathetic, at 60-80kbps..!

anyways i have lodged a complaint at my exchange.. hoping that they rectify it soon.


----------



## pratik03 (Jul 3, 2008)

download speed shoots up to
*www.speedtest.net/result/291251750.png

*img399.imageshack.us/img399/3799/84342559ne3.th.jpg


----------



## Indranil92001 (Jul 3, 2008)

^^ Enjoy your speed and dont tell to BSNL 
36.36 MBps really good.
Can you please log on to your ADSL and see what downlaod speed and uplod speed shows there and make a screen shot so we can see this amazing speed.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jul 3, 2008)

I thought the max speed supported by a telephone line is 24,000 kbit/s !!


----------



## Indranil92001 (Jul 3, 2008)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> I thought the max speed supported by a telephone line is 24,000 kbit/s !!


Not only you, I am also thinking the same , But we are wrong 
above screen shot prove it 
*pratik03* can you log on to your ADSL modem and see what the downlaod and upload speed shows there.


----------



## pratik03 (Jul 3, 2008)

^^ I tried some port forwarding & tampered with some of the setting since then I'm not able to log into modem


----------



## Renny (Jul 4, 2008)

I've been waiting for 1 month for my broadband connection, everytime I ask them the status they say that my ID and password has not been generated by NIB  .


----------



## neilnf (Jul 5, 2008)

*Query regardin usage..*

hi i just want to know that in dataone how much is one packet equal to in bytes..


----------



## littlegoku (Jul 6, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> I've been waiting for 1 month for my broadband connection, everytime I ask them the status they say that my ID and password has not been generated by NIB  .



hey,dont worry about that.You'll get the connection soon(I mean *really* soon).
Want to hear my story??I applied to this bsnl 'broadband' thingy about 3 years ago.And do you know when did I actually got the connection??Just last week.


----------



## Renny (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG!! 3years!! Where do you live??


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2008)

littlegoku said:


> hey,dont worry about that.You'll get the connection soon(I mean *really* soon).
> Want to hear my story??I applied to this bsnl 'broadband' thingy about 3 years ago.And do you know when did I actually got the connection??Just last week.


WTF.......ROFLMAO.........

I had also applied 3 years ago....Coincidentally, DataOne was launched on my B'day and I had applied the same day.... On 14th January, 2005. I had got my connection in 3 months.....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 7, 2008)

I also got after 1 and half year fo registration.


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 7, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> OMG!! 3years!! Where do you live??


somewhere in HIMALAYAS may b


----------



## jebasingh85 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Query regardin usage..*



neilnf said:


> hi i just want to know that in dataone how much is one packet equal to in bytes..


U want to calculate the amount of the data transferred thru ur network connection?...


----------



## neelu09 (Jul 10, 2008)

can i run net simultaneously on 2 pc's using ethernet and usb???


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 11, 2008)

^ yes.


----------



## neelu09 (Jul 12, 2008)

^^^arrey yaar mene G.K. ka sawaal pucha tha kya.....kaise karte hain ye batao na.....and yes simultaneaously connect karna hai...right now i cannot connect through both at one time......


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 12, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> ^^^arrey yaar mene G.K. ka sawaal pucha tha kya.....kaise karte hain ye batao na.....and yes simultaneaously connect karna hai...right now i cannot connect through both at one time......


i don't think thats possible, atleast i haven't been able to do it.
to share net you need a buy a Hub costs around 400 bucks


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 12, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> ^^^arrey yaar mene G.K. ka sawaal pucha tha kya.....kaise karte hain ye batao na.....and yes simultaneaously connect karna hai...right now i cannot connect through both at one time......




either buy a hub or switch( say a 4 port) and connect it to your dsl modem and configure bridge settings on the other pcs you want to use.


----------



## littlegoku (Jul 14, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> OMG!! 3years!! Where do you live??


I live in the capital of Kerala,Trivandrum.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jul 14, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> can i run net simultaneously on 2 pc's using ethernet and usb???


yeah but data transfer speed between both pc would be very less around 600KBPS so its better to purchase switch

btw Is it possible to connect two adsl router to 1 bsnl connection ? and use two a/c at same time?


----------



## sameer.pur (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Guyz..
Help me.. my dataone connection is down for 5 days.
I couldn't wait so i tried altering settings..
And now i am even more frusturated.
I resetted my Router & tried to configure from begonning..
In router config... (I have ZTE 831AII router)
at internet page i edited the entry..
*pppoe_0_35* and final settings are now as...

(BSNL official who put my connection made mine Always On, so i am following that)

Protocol - PPPoE over Ethernet.
Encapsulation Type - LLC/SNAP
NAT - On
Add Default Route - Enabled
User Name -  bwamp######  (6-digit bsnl landline no.)  (I am from Bhilwara,Rajasthan)
Password -  password   (default one, i didn't changed it..)

Are above settings correct..??
But i am not able to connect.
My friend who lives in 10kms area from me,wasn't able to connect too,
but from yesterday his connection is working..

On my router Internet LED doesn't glows up now..
All other LEDs are glowing.
I have checked my line & it's fine..
In fact i am on dial-up from it now..

What should I do??


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 14, 2008)

sameer.pur said:


> On my router Internet LED doesn't glows up now..


then its bsnl server side problem.


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 14, 2008)

well speeds have never been a problem to me... they are above 110 KBps most of the time... here's my uTorrent screenshot

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Scrshot_-_uTorrent_speeds.png
Image Hosting


----------



## upendra_gp (Jul 14, 2008)

hey man how do u get so great upload and download speeds!


----------



## sameer.pur (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks *s18000rpm*, will call again the BSNL officials..

@upendra_gp
Torrent speeds are solely dependent on Seed/Peer Ratio...
& how much you do upload in reply..

I was always able to get 180KBps around in a good seeded torrent.
In total i was able to download around 4.10 GB daily in 6 Hours span..
But that was from direct downloads or File Hosting servers..

Is it normal or I was getting less downloads??


----------



## pirates1323 (Jul 16, 2008)

when phone comes, I get disconnected ... is there any solution for this ?


----------



## janitha (Jul 16, 2008)

pirates1323 said:


> when phone comes, I get disconnected ... is there any solution for this ?



Just ensure that the phone and modem connections are properly done through the splitter.


----------



## 2kewl (Jul 16, 2008)

Guys, My upload is too low. Tested with speedtest, it yields around 20-30 kbps. Iam on UL750. Are these upload speeds normal. 

When I'd tested a week back, i had got around 256 kbps up and down. But now the u/l speeds seem abysmally low.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Jul 17, 2008)

@2kewl yes, this is OK


----------



## skippednote (Jul 17, 2008)

Is there any scheme going on under which they give free modem i saw it on newspaper few days back but i'm not so sure....


----------



## anish_sha (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi guys

After a long wait of 6-7 months after giving application, i got the dataone coonection on march 1st , i was on home 250 plan at first, then on april 1st onwards in changed to home 500 plan which gives me 2.5 gb usage and the UL (2-8), i dwnlded many stuff during night hours and resticted my day transfers to 2.5 gb by the end of tht month, i was out station during may and june, now when i came back now and saw the bill i was surprised to see a bill of 4505/:huh: :S :S  and the bill was like this
BROADBAND-COMBO6600
FIXEDCHARGE TO :30/04/2008=518.33
BROADBAND USAGE - 200804
Grs:34064 Net=2814.08
EDUCATION CESS=8.12
HIGHER EDU CESS=4.07

I am sure my bill wont exceed beyond 700-800 as i had just made 31 local calls from it excluding the free calls of 49...

same happened on march bill where the bill was 2500 and when i went to bsnl office and over checked they told its error wit them and gave me a bill of 1100/-, now the problem is the bill is already paid by my parents, is there anyway that i can do something? right now i am a renting type I modem, now im planning to take Wifi modem from them... i hope they wontreturn the money back, can i get the wifi modem atleast from them?? or any other way?


----------



## Indranil92001 (Jul 18, 2008)

anish_sha said:


> BROADBAND-COMBO6600


 
You say you have Home 500, but your telephone bill say *BROADBAND-COMBO 6600*
There is a Combo plan *Home 500 C and Home 500 C+*
I dont hard about *COMBO 6600, *I only know UL 6000 bandwidth 512Kbps and this Plan is for the Business purpose.
So cheak your Bill with your Bsnl.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 18, 2008)

is BSNL throttling after 2 AM? im facing speed issues after 2  .. speed is pathetic.. 

im using OpenDNS.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Jul 18, 2008)

Charan said:


> is BSNL throttling after 2 AM? im facing speed issues after 2  .. speed is pathetic..
> 
> im using OpenDNS.


 
Yea, sometime they are doing this.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 18, 2008)

dataone is so slow and disconnects often  ! lot of noise from the line.already they fixed 2 days back.again ,I have to call those ppl   also ,underground cables are having problems for a longtime now.bsnl ppl does MDP testing and they reported my line has got signal loss due to earthing or something similar.


----------



## Artemis (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a ZXDSL 531B modem with WiFi, though my LAN is working fine, but the net through WiFi isn't working, like my Laptop can connect to the WiFi but it cant access the net..

One thing I noticed was that when the net used to work fine with WiFi, there used to be a Broadcom ADSL router being detected by the Lappy with the WiFi connection, though now it doesnt, probably I may have changed a setting, what do I do, just tell me what info u need abt my modem settings and I'll give u..plz help

I have Network Authen.-Open
Wep Encrytion 64bit
MAC REstrict mode Disabled
AP Mode:  	Access Point
Bridge Restrict: Disabled

AP Isolation:  	off
Band: 	2.4GHZ
Channel: 	Auto	
Auto Channel Timer(min) 	0	
54g™ Rate: 	Auto
Multicast Rate: 	Auto
Basic Rate: 	Default
Fragmentation Threshold: 	2346
RTS Threshold: 	2347
DTIM Interval: 	1
Beacon Interval: 	100
Maximum Associated Clients: 	 128
XPress™ Technology: 	Disabled
54g™ Mode: 	54g AUto
54g™ Protection: 	Auto
Preamble Type: 	long
Transmit Power:   100%

Please help me I cannot make do without my WiFi, PLEASE HELP


----------



## nvidia (Jul 19, 2008)

Every time i get a phone call, i get disconnected from the net. Is there anyway to correct this problem?


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 19, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Every time i get a phone call, i get disconnected from the net. Is there anyway to correct this problem?


 
u didnt got splitter with it ?

splitter is used to solve these problems . . .


----------



## nvidia (Jul 19, 2008)

^^I have the splitter.. But should i connect both the phone and the modem ? Or will anyone do?


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 19, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^I have the splitter.. But should i connect both the phone and the modem ? Or will anyone do?


 
main wire to splitter and then on splitter its written which wire will go to modem and which one will go to ur phone, so do same and it will work fine . . .


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 19, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^I have the splitter.. But should i connect both the phone and the modem ? Or will anyone do?


in splitter, there's two o/ps, one for phone & one for modem. 

btw, thhe phone line has to come to your splitter (read modem) first, then from the splitter to your first & second phones (in parallel)


----------



## Artemis (Jul 21, 2008)

Please can any1 help me??? I really need the WiFi working..


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2008)

Well guys, whenever I get my IP from this range 59.94.x.x, my pings are worse on a Game server.....(more than 350ms) and when my IP if from this range 59.96.x.x, my pings are rocking just 110ms.....

By anyway Can I ensure myself a 59.96.x.x IP??...I mean can I ensure myself by calling them..........

*I know this is NOT possible but just inquiring about this.......*


----------



## Artemis (Jul 21, 2008)

Also how do I reset my my portal ID password??


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 21, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Well guys, whenever I get my IP from this range 59.94.x.x, my pings are worse on a Game server.....(more than 350ms) and when my IP if from this range 59.96.x.x, my pings are rocking just 110ms.....
> 
> By anyway Can I ensure myself a 59.96.x.x IP??...I mean can I ensure myself by calling them..........
> 
> *I know this is NOT possible but just inquiring about this.......*


Its a random & automated task done by BSNL servers. you can just connect-disconnect again. but thats not efficient


----------



## Artemis (Jul 21, 2008)

Artemis said:


> I have a ZXDSL 531B modem with WiFi, though my LAN is working fine, but the net through WiFi isn't working, like my Laptop can connect to the WiFi but it cant access the net..
> 
> One thing I noticed was that when the net used to work fine with WiFi, there used to be a Broadcom ADSL router being detected by the Lappy with the WiFi connection, though now it doesnt, probably I may have changed a setting, what do I do, just tell me what info u need abt my modem settings and I'll give u..plz help
> 
> ...



Also when I connect my Laptop under Wireless/Station info  it shows


                                       BSSID________________Associated_______________                                          Authorized

00:11:09:0B:EA:CD______               Yes___________________




*Device Info -- DHCP Leases* 

                                      Hostname_______MAC Address________IP Address_______Expires In                          
_____________00:11:09:0B:EA:CD______192.168.1.3________Expired


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Its a random & automated task done by BSNL servers. you can just connect-disconnect again. but thats not efficient


I knew.....

Anyways, can any NIB-2 user with 117.x.x.x IPs tell me that what pings does he get @ 203.215.243.113.......by just pinging it.....

If NIB-2 users get low, ping, then I may get my current connection disconnected and apply for a new connection.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 21, 2008)

guys i am getting 182KB to 200 KB speed downloading  about 4.0 to 4.3 GB but when i playing game on line i get lag and high latancy there why? there any solution


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 22, 2008)

it also depends on the server you connect.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 22, 2008)

WTF! Right uptil 8:00 a.m. my http downloads were chugging in at 20kBps. Then just when the clock struck 8, whoop they jumped to 220kBps. Torrent downloads were a steady high speed.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 22, 2008)

@azaad_shri75 my friends also paying on same server they got no lag


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 22, 2008)

Damn BSNL changed their usage portal again.It has become a blue coloured mess.Now my datafox not working too.
I cant even understand what is written in it.


----------



## din (Jul 22, 2008)

The distance form Exchange - still they keep it as 3 KM ? Here my house is more than 3 KM away and  have BSNL BB working fine, but this is for my old house (another place in Kerala) which is 3.5 KM from the exchange. Those exchange people are new to BB, so not sure whether they will deny BB telling distance is more ..


----------



## praka123 (Jul 22, 2008)

underground cable fault for my connection  ,they are digging up those cables.hoping for the best


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 22, 2008)

i liked it when dayanidhi maran mamu was telecom man


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 22, 2008)

Yup.He was great.He even said he would make internet an essential service and make free broadband available.


----------



## janitha (Jul 22, 2008)

praka123 said:


> underground cable fault for my connection  ,they are digging up those cables.hoping for the best



Common during the rainy period. But I am fortunate in this regard for the last 3 years.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 23, 2008)

BSNL capping speed?


i am just getting 20Bps, by rules i should get atleast 30kBps

damn you BSNL


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jul 23, 2008)

No speed problems for me, 180~220 kBps anytime of the day !!


----------



## sameer.pur (Jul 24, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I knew.....
> 
> Anyways, can any NIB-2 user with 117.x.x.x IPs tell me that what pings does he get @ 203.215.243.113.......by just pinging it.....
> 
> If NIB-2 users get low, ping, then I may get my current connection disconnected and apply for a new connection.



I am getting around 325 ms for it...
My IP range is 117.196.x.x..


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2008)

sameer.pur said:


> I am getting around 325 ms for it...
> My IP range is 117.196.x.x..


Thanks for telling friend....Otherwise I could have gone for a new connection disconnecting the current NIB-I connection on which I still have a chance to get 120pings on the server.........(Like today, I've an IP of 59.96.x.x).......


----------



## praka123 (Jul 25, 2008)

the dataone guy here in the exchange said ,some work ....cross connecting both nib-I and nib-II is going on.currently NIB-II enjoys  IPTV capabilites. soon NIB-I too will ,acc to him .


----------



## hellknight (Jul 26, 2008)

Can you guys tell me how to configure an always on connection in the modem itself.. i mean i don't wanna dial from the OS.. the moment the modem connects the internet should be running.. I'm using D-Link GLB-502T modem


----------



## masterpro (Jul 26, 2008)

i got bsnl dataone connection - home750 ul plan just two days ago.they provide me a 14 digit number as a portal no. when i want to see my usage detail using this number, it gives error tof invalid username or password.what should i do? i want to chage my u_name n password also.i try many ways like duf,datafox,but not succeed.please help.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jul 26, 2008)

praka123 said:


> the dataone guy here in the exchange said ,some work ....cross connecting both nib-I and nib-II is going on.currently NIB-II enjoys  IPTV capabilites. soon NIB-I too will ,acc to him .



Did he suggest any time frame? Last year i was told by NIB tvm guys that this migration would be completed by sep~oct 2008.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 26, 2008)

masterpro said:


> i got bsnl dataone connection - home750 ul plan just two days ago.they provide me a 14 digit number as a portal no. when i want to see my usage detail using this number, it gives error tof invalid username or password.what should i do? i want to chage my u_name n password also.i try many ways like duf,datafox,but not succeed.please help.


the default password = "password" 

if it doesnt connect, call bsnl, most probably your portal acc. is not yet activated.



hellknight said:


> Can you guys tell me how to configure an always on connection in the modem itself.. i mean i don't wanna dial from the OS.. the moment the modem connects the internet should be running.. I'm using D-Link GLB-502T modem



select "PPPOE" mode

follow this guide & in modem page, in setup Tab, click on new connection & selcet conn. type as pppoe
*img205.imageshack.us/img205/817/glb502tdataoneconfigurabj2.th.jpg


----------



## KHUBBU (Jul 26, 2008)

I cant upload anything...from my BSNL Broadband...I have 256 ul plan....I cant send attachments even...plz help...anybody


----------



## Chirag (Jul 27, 2008)

Anyonee facing problem with torrents.. cant download a thing.. 0.5-2 KBps.. am on home 256 ul..


----------



## Indranil92001 (Jul 27, 2008)

Chirag said:


> Anyonee facing problem with torrents.. cant download a thing.. 0.5-2 KBps.. am on home 256 ul..


 
You have to mention which state you are leaving. because if user A leave in Guwahati and have broblem with speed but the user B who leave is Bangalore dont have the same problem.


----------



## Babbage (Jul 28, 2008)

*****BSNL broadband in USB mode in fedora 9*****

Hello friends... I am in some trouble. I recently migrated to fedora 9 from windows. The modem BSNL has provided me is a "Huawei MT882 Remote NDIS Network Device". I connect it to my PC using the USB cable. I installed fedora on my laptop with the modem plugged in the USB jack and surprisingly the modem was detected by fedora (as another ethernet device along with my LAN card)! But I have no knowledge how to connect to the internet using the device in fedora. How do I setup the internet? I was unable to activate the modem from the networks menu. Please help. Thanks in advance...

P.S. I tried setting up a new xDSL connection from Network menu and selected my USB modem as the network device to be used. But after creating it when I tried to activate this connection even that didn't work. I must also add here that the modem works fine in USB mode in windows XP.


----------



## hard_rock (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello Guys,
     Dont know in which thread shall I post this.. This is the third time I am posting about this. I want to apply for a new Home 500C+ connection in *Aminjikarai, Chennai.* 
I have few doubts.. Hope you answer these..
1). How many days I would have to wait?? (I think chennai guys who got BB connection can answer this...)
2)  Is application of broadband though Online registration form of Dataone is enough or shall I go to BSNL office in person...??
3)  Can you please tell me BSNL customer care number of Chennai..
     The default one provided 1500 doesnt work.. How shall I call it... 044-1500 or just 1500??

  thanks in advance...


----------



## masterpro (Jul 29, 2008)

recently i change my default password of dataone home 750 ul .it changed successively  and when i connect  to internet it connects, but when i start browsing my pc hungs.what should i have to do? my dsl brouter also displays blank in the defulaut gateway in configuration.pl help. thanks in advnce.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 29, 2008)

reset ur router and re-configure


----------



## techx (Jul 29, 2008)

how many GB of data can one download( average) on the following conn. (preferably using utorrent)

home500 (between 2am to 8am)
UL 750 ( downloads running whole day)


----------



## pimpom (Jul 29, 2008)

techx said:


> how many GB of data can one download( average) on the following conn. (preferably using utorrent)
> 
> home500 (between 2am to 8am)
> UL 750 ( downloads running whole day)


The theoretical amount of data that can be downloaded within a given period is easily calculated. Theoretically, you can download about 900 MB per hour with a 2Mbps Home 500 plan. That works out to 5.27 GB in six hours. UL 750 at 256 Kbps gives 112.5 MB per hour or about 2.6 GB in 24 hours.

However, the actual amount depends on certain factors: quality of your phone connection, download site/feeder, certain overheads for communication between your computer, the server and the source, etc. It is highly unlikely that you will be able to download that much data in the given time periods. My personal record is 4.14 GB (4,342,594 KB) in 5 hrs 29 mins a few days ago, averaging 220 KB/s, equivalent to 4.53 GB in 6 hours.


----------



## ico (Jul 30, 2008)

techx said:


> how many GB of data can one download( average) on the following conn. (preferably using utorrent)
> 
> home500 (between 2am to 8am)
> UL 750 ( downloads running whole day)


Well, I can easily download 3GB plus in the 2am-8am period and you can download 2700MB at max if you turn on your 256kbps UL connection whole day.......


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 30, 2008)

mine 4.0 to 4.9 GB


----------



## som.y2k (Jul 31, 2008)

hi
i m using plan of 9000 unlimited multiuser bussiness plan of bsnl
15 comp. are connected
problem is that
my net has become very slow
basically yahoo doesnt open u have to refresh it for atleast 5 times
i have bsnl huewei modem
switch of dlink
every system is well mentained  with antivirus of quickheal
ya do download much almost 100 gb per month
isit due to this
or 9000 unlmited paln doesnt support fast to 15 comp.
i m not able to track what has happen
ya it get slow after 10.00am till 6.00 pm i think
is it my system problem or bsnl or modem
plz help me


----------



## Indranil92001 (Aug 1, 2008)

^^ I send you a PM


----------



## techx (Aug 1, 2008)

How many days does it take to get broadband connection in kerela ( I am from kannur)

anyone from kerela having BB pls answer  quickly


----------



## REY619 (Aug 1, 2008)

My friend recently got a new Dataone connection Home 250 plan.. How can he check his usage? At dataone site (dataone.in) it ask for portal id, from where should he get it? They didnt tell him.. And now he cant check his usage..


----------



## hsr (Aug 1, 2008)

*BSNL Night unlimited billing.*

*I know that this thread has been repeated. but in order to compensate the updated (as i think) method of billing, i am puttin this thread.*


Ok, here is the topic. Bsnl home 500, 500c, 500c+ etc... gives night unlimited i.e. 2am - 8am. the old rule was that you have to connect b/w 2-8 to avail the service. this cheat resulted in 15K 16K bills. it was a catastrophe for night downloads. as it promises 2mbps, though it won't give, we should practically make use of it. Yes, i r talkin about scheduling. Btw, an official over the office said that if you connect b4 2am it would'nt be a problem unless and untill you use it!!!. then you have to disconnect b4 8am. but after some googling, i found that it was'nt true. so i am here to ask real people about the same.

My question : how does the night unlimited scheme of bsnl work???

ps. i don't expect replys containing "i think....." post iff you know what you are saying. Thanks


----------



## RCuber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: BSNL Night unlimited billing.*

BSNL has fixed this problem long back.. now all downloads between 2AM and 8AM is not counted.. it is shown as downloaded but not billed.. even if you dont disconnect and reconnect .. it wont be billed.

Mods.. pls merge with DataOne sticky.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 1, 2008)

Night unlimited works. Only, you have to restart your modem or router _after_ 2:00 a.m. and _before_ 8:00 a.m. failing which you will be charged like 300MB per mistake you make. Note that merely starting your downloads after 2:00 a.m. doesn't work, as the connection has been active. Only restarting the modem works.


----------



## hsr (Aug 1, 2008)

how to restrt my modem, if you not mean power off/on


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 2, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> how to restrt my modem, if you not mean power off/on



simple plug out and in ur adapter from electric socket


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 2, 2008)

^or from modem's config page


----------



## humanbeing (Aug 2, 2008)

believe it or not I am getting 240KBps constant on my new GLB-802C D-Link modem(GLB-502T's successor) ...bsnl gaves crappy modems...   .last modem I had on rental was UT300R2U utstarcom's one .those rental modems gave max speed of 225KBps(regular 217KBps) .I was shocked to find this. yes, tested both modems .

a TIP :guys ask your exchange guy to have a MDF test on your line. -reason ? many signal loss and noice are due to underground cable faults. I have benefitted this way.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 2, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> how to restrt my modem, if you not mean power off/on


Yep. I mean just flick the On/Off switch and it will restart. Alternatively, if you are a lazy smoosh, you can restart it by visiting your modem config page (192.168.1.1) and restarting it from there. But I'd give the physical way a +1.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 2, 2008)

i am more lazy than you guys, that i have made a shell script to do this.
i just need to press 'rr' and router reboots, faster than any other method


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 2, 2008)

*is my broadband plan activated*

well i had submitted an application on 4/7/08 i.e.. last month, today i noticed that in my portal page my plan appears to be changed

it appears like this...


Orderid           -------------xxxxxxx 
Order ---------------Type                   Plan Change                                                                        
Plan Name                    ----------Home UL 750 Plus                                             
Order Status                 -------Open

so is my plan activated and can i start downloading.

well im confused if ' open ' means that the plan is activated or not, well earlier in my old plan the order status appeared to be provisioned. 
please help me.
 		  		  		  		  		  		  	   	 		 *thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/statusicon/user_online.gif  		 		 		*thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/report.gif 		 		  	 	 	 	 		 		 			*thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/misc/progress.gif 			*thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/edit.gif


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 2, 2008)

can not open the bbservice.bsnl.in
what do i do?
previously working..
i m in bridge mode..
tell me if any body can help me..


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 2, 2008)

well im facing the same problem. whenever i try going to the page bbservice.bsnl.in it redirects to another page, this site........
*bbservice.bsnl.in/wps/portal


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: **Post all your BSNL Dataone Related Queries Here***

well my maximum speed in home 500 plan was 370 kBPS , belive it or not........


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 2, 2008)

what is happening to bsnl...........


----------



## digit i am thinking (Aug 3, 2008)

I hav BSNL 250 plan BB internet.I want to upgrade to 500 plan in this month.
Will they do it in this month?
Also will the service tax increase?
If i want to switch back to 250 plan minimum how many months i should i hav keep 500 plan internet running?

Well i am also going to BSNL office tomorrow but as all know how these ppl are.
If Any one here hav already  done this then plz help me.


----------



## 2kewl (Aug 4, 2008)

_Also will the service tax increase?_

Service Tax is 12.5% of the plan amount. So, it'll work out to be around Rs. 62.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 6, 2008)

hey can we be charged for using H750UL, i mean can we get a bill of more than 750Rs. If yes, than hw ?


----------



## janitha (Aug 6, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> hey can we be charged for using H750UL, i mean can we get a bill of more than 750Rs. If yes, than hw ?



You will get bill for Rs.750 + service tax. If you want bigger bill, just make more 
telephone calls.


----------



## digit i am thinking (Aug 7, 2008)

Any one here applied for home combo plan?


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 7, 2008)

yes i m using home combo 500 plan for 2 months..


----------



## digit i am thinking (Aug 7, 2008)

Do u hav another plan before?if yes then in how much time did they took  to change to combo plan?
What is ur exprience?
plz post all that u think abt this plan.

I am thinking to switch to this plan.


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 8, 2008)

i was in 250 plan
they took almost 10 days..
they changed it on the 1st of the month irrespective of u submit when ever..
 it is a good plan..
as 175 free call and 1.5 gb download with night unlimited


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

^^^tsk-tsk H250 dznt hv nightUL


----------



## digit i am thinking (Aug 8, 2008)

> i was in 250 plan
> they took almost 10 days..
> they changed it on the 1st of the month irrespective of u submit when ever..
> it is a good plan..
> as 175 free call and 1.5 gb download with night unlimited



this means i can't able to change it in this month. 

Just last question:-Is fixed monthly rental is zero?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 8, 2008)

guys what's wrong with my bsnl ..
here is the screenshot.
at night time i get really slow download speeds. why is that

*img37.picoodle.com/img/img37/3/8/8/f_Previewm_512180c.jpg


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 8, 2008)

^^^
get your Line checked, there are problems in your Line.
SNR is too low to maintain any connection


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 8, 2008)

hmmmmmm
do you think bsnl guys will really help out fix the line ??

yes, i get disconnected very often. always. since a week. disconnection every 2 minutes.

but today, some how i am connected.
look at the down speed.. don't know how much it really is.

during rains i am disconnected until it stops raining.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 9, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> hmmmmmm
> do you think bsnl guys will really help out fix the line ??
> 
> yes, i get disconnected very often. always. since a week. disconnection every 2 minutes.
> ...


They have sort every complaint that customer makes, as you are paying them services.
Just file a complaint. they should follow up.

Don't show you anything. act dumb. just tell them there is problem with your line


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 9, 2008)

no u can not change it in the middle of the month to home combo 500
so wait for this month but apply early..
u know about the slow wok in bsnl...
happy downloading in free night unlimited time..


good luck


----------



## sweet fren (Aug 9, 2008)

hi ee...
i hav forgot the username nd password ..., but i heard that we can connect to internet automatically when the modem is switched on .. without normal dialing up method ...
hw to make dataone to connect through tcp/ip settings .. 

i hav given ip adress as 192.168.1.2
nd subnet mask as 255 255 255 0
nd default gateway as 192.168.1.1

still i cant browse  

do we hav to make any extra settings in adsl modem ??
earlier i used to connect thorugh dial up procedure . ....


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

yipee guyz i got a bill of 4.9k consecutively for the 5th time ..... i hv changed to H750UL, this was of the prev. month when i had H1000 .... anywyz changing to 1350UL+ next month as H750 gives crappy speeds and other plans gives mucho bills


----------



## 2kewl (Aug 13, 2008)

I keep getting 'Phone Line Busy' message most of time, when I try to connect. Have to try 3-4 times and restart modem to login. What should I do?


----------



## janitha (Aug 13, 2008)

2kewl said:


> I keep getting 'Phone Line Busy' message most of time, when I try to connect. Have to try 3-4 times and restart modem to login. What should I do?



dialup?


----------



## 2kewl (Aug 13, 2008)

janitha said:


> dialup?



Naah...Broadband!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 13, 2008)

does bsnl charge for an ftp transfer? i downloaded some stuff, about 2 gb, using ftp from a friend's server. but the 2 gb i downloAded wasnt updated onto portal's service records.. so, is ftp free?


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2008)

abhi_10_20 said:


> does bsnl charge for an ftp transfer? i downloaded some stuff, about 2 gb, using ftp from a friend's server. but the 2 gb i downloAded wasnt updated onto portal's service records.. so, is ftp free?


Nothing is free in this materialistic world, friend.....Nothing is free.


----------



## mayhbp (Aug 14, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> the default password = "password"
> 
> if it doesnt connect, call bsnl, most probably your portal acc. is not yet activated.
> 
> ...



hi,
well my problem is the other way round .initially the guy who set up my dlink 502t did it for always on.
now i need to change it to "dial up" through windows.can u please advise//


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 14, 2008)

mayhbp said:


> hi,
> well my problem is the other way round .initially the guy who set up my dlink 502t did it for always on.
> now i need to change it to "dial up" through windows.can u please advise//


Change to Bridge mode in router config page and create a Dialer for it in XP


----------



## mayhbp (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks man appreciate the help.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Aug 14, 2008)

abhi_10_20 said:


> does bsnl charge for an ftp transfer? i downloaded some stuff, about 2 gb, using ftp from a friend's server. but the 2 gb i downloAded wasnt updated onto portal's service records.. so, is ftp free?


 
If you use your friend FTP server's IP address to download the file and if your friend's FTP server also have in Bsnl service then the file transfer dose not count towards your account and your friend account.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 15, 2008)

^^ er.. my friend uses a different ISP... i checked the portal service records the next morning after the ftp transfer. It wasn't updated. I then surfed usually and found that normal usage was being updated correctly. Only the earlier day's ftp transfer, hadn't been recorded.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 15, 2008)

Indranil92001 said:


> If you use your friend FTP server's IP address to download the file and if your friend's FTP server also have in Bsnl service then the file transfer dose not count towards your account and your friend account.


WTH...if this really true?
then i would host a server and transfer music files.
damn the Flash drives and DVDs

Please confirm it


----------



## Indranil92001 (Aug 15, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> WTH...if this really true?
> then i would host a server and transfer music files.
> damn the Flash drives and DVDs
> 
> Please confirm it


 
But the person who using your ftp server must on be the same network not from the outside of the network. if your IP start with 59.93 then the user must on the same network 59.93 same as if the network 117.194 then the user who connect to your ftp server must have the same network 117.194. If anyone who connect to your ftp server from outside your network then your upload or download data counted towards your account.



abhi_10_20 said:


> ^^ er.. my friend uses a different ISP... i checked the portal service records the next morning after the ftp transfer. It wasn't updated. I then surfed usually and found that normal usage was being updated correctly. Only the earlier day's ftp transfer, hadn't been recorded.


 
I dont know about your case, If from the same network then the data trancefer not counted. But you say your friend from deferent ISP. Are you on New BSNL ISP, I mean did your IP address start from 117, If so then cheak your Portal uses record that is it record your log in time when you trancefer data from your FTP server. The log in time not the download upload usges. Because some time with new Portal uges dont record the log in histry because of bug. If your log in time recorded and no uplod and download recorded then it's really good.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 15, 2008)

Does that mean NIB-I and NIB-II are treated as separate networks even if they belong to same ISP?


----------



## Indranil92001 (Aug 15, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Does that mean NIB-I and NIB-II are treated as separate networks even if they belong to same ISP?


 
The Client of the NIB-1 and NIB-2 have the own network. This network IP address assign by the server of the NIB-1 and NIB-2 ( The server which is connect to the NIB-1 or NIB-2 and serve the Internet for the Client ). This network which is made by this server are separate from old Bsnl user and New Bsnl User.


----------



## bhunnu16 (Aug 15, 2008)

Please help me with this..  
 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95650


----------



## s3Prosavage (Aug 17, 2008)

i am able to open sites like this one(thinkdigit.com) and a few others but most of the sites are not appearin on my browser(internet explorer n opera)......the sites which are not able to open include dataone.in anl also chip.in

please tell what is wrong....i have already formatted my pc n installed xp again with all the latest drivers..n am sure there is no virus...

please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

n yes i live in ghaziabd


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 17, 2008)

s3Prosavage said:


> i am able to open sites like this one(thinkdigit.com) and a few others but most of the sites are not appearin on my browser(internet explorer n opera)......the sites which are not able to open include dataone.in anl also chip.in
> 
> please tell what is wrong....i have already formatted my pc n installed xp again with all the latest drivers..n am sure there is no virus...
> 
> ...



Try changing your DNS server to:
*208.67.222.222
				208.67.220.220 			*


----------



## s3Prosavage (Aug 17, 2008)

^please explain me bro how to change that...
i have a UT-300R2U router n bsnl home 250 plan.............

n i use pppoe mode to connect....


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 17, 2008)

s3Prosavage said:


> i am able to open sites like this one(thinkdigit.com) and a few others but most of the sites are not appearin on my browser(internet explorer n opera)......the sites which are not able to open include dataone.in anl also chip.in
> 
> please tell what is wrong....i have already formatted my pc n installed xp again with all the latest drivers..n am sure there is no virus...
> 
> ...





ajaybc said:


> Try changing your DNS server to:
> *208.67.222.222
> 208.67.220.220             *





s3Prosavage said:


> ^please explain me bro how to change that...
> i have a UT-300R2U router n bsnl home 250 plan.............
> 
> n i use pppoe mode to connect....




Type 192.168.1.1 in ur browser address bar.
enter the password and username(default:admin).
Click on DNS.
Type in teh DNS servers I gave u above.
Click Apply.
Then Click Tools>Misc.>Save and Reboot.
Wait till the modem is restarted and u r done


----------



## s3Prosavage (Aug 18, 2008)

^i tried doing it but still i am not able to access those sites...please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 18, 2008)

s3Prosavage said:


> ^i tried doing it but still i am not able to access those sites...please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Solution*:Some Random sites do not open with BSNL Broadband


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

Is the H750UL plan really UL. I mean, today my uncle who worx in the exchange called up and said that we can be charged even if we use BSNL H750UL. Is it true ? Anyone using H750UL help me out. I downloaded nearly 15GB till now . I ended up paying a total of 30k in 5 months when i had the H1000 and H500 plans thats why i shifted to H750Ul. Please help me ASAP


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 20, 2008)

in UL plans u/l & d/l  dont get counted 

if you changed the plan recently, check if it is activated or not.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

^^It is fully activated since 3rd of this month. Now can I be charged ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 20, 2008)

btw in the portal, is it stated "provisioned"???
if it is, then NO


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 20, 2008)

ya


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

@KPower Mania
U wont be charged ...


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah you won't be charged.
BTW I got 23K bill in 2 months when using H250 Plan   

Now i am using H750 and will soon get H1350


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 29, 2008)

There is problem I am facing with my UL750+ connection since yesterday morning.The link/Act light on my modem goes off for 2-3 mins after every about 5 mins.Anyone knows why may this be happening?


----------



## bhunnu16 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi!
I have Nokia E51 S60 phone with w-fi connectivity. I want to surf internet on my mobile through BSNL dataone BB. I have siemens SL2_141 wi-fi router. Can any one tell me the steps to make a wi-fi connection in my phone through WLAN. I have configured a dialup (PPPoe) connection in my PC.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 30, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Yeah you won't be charged.
> BTW I got 23K bill in 2 months when using H250 Plan
> 
> Now i am using H750 and will soon get H1350


Whoa....23k is big amount
did you pay it?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 1, 2008)

Guys My SNR is Very low.
its only around 6.0 and i get disconnected very often. And most of times i don't get connected to the internet.

Where should i complain ? I called the BROADBAND customer service, they said its not their problem. Then whose problem is it then ??

Where should i register my Telephone Line complain for bangalore ?
i forgot the number
its something like 1st 4 digits of your telephone number along with few other digits.... can some please tell me !

Thank you


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 1, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Guys My SNR is Very low.
> its only around 6.0 and i get disconnected very often. And most of times i don't get connected to the internet.
> 
> Where should i complain ? I called the BROADBAND customer service, they said its not their problem. Then whose problem is it then ??
> ...


have a look here


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 1, 2008)

ok thanks. will try my luck on this Thursday !


----------



## nix (Sep 1, 2008)

hey guys.. 
i have a wifi network and i recently changed the admin password which was all these days-admin( for BSNL modem). 
now i saw that there are two more usernames
1. user
2. support
the password for "user" username was "user". i changed it. 
now i cant guess the password for "support" username. i would like to change that one too. but what is the password for that?


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 4, 2008)

I just converted my Home 500 plan to Unlimited 750 plan. In H500 plan I used to get download speeds of up to 230Kbps (avg speed). On first day of 750 plan the speeds were same as H500 plan but then suddenly speeds dropped to as low as 30Kbps. Initially I thought it could be because of any disturbance in telephone lines but when I checked everything was perfect. I called bsnl helpline and when I told him about this he said to my shock that Unlimited plans have 256/8 =32Kbps download speed !!!
Is that true ?? do we pay more for less speed ?? Right now I am shell shocked that I have converted from my wonderful h500 to useless UL750 plan. Please let me know if this is true ??


----------



## sam7062 (Sep 5, 2008)

My broadband plan is home 250.....on 27th aug, 2008 i gave a application regarding my plan change from home 250 to home 500....dey told me tht new plan of home 500 will b active from 1st oct, 2008....now when iam logging into d usage site *10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp ......in d service order records its showing ----- Service Name - HOME 500 downloadspeed -Upto 2 Mbps, Order Time - 2008/09/03 10:17:36, Status - Normal.....well what it means????.....is my home 500 plan is been activated from 3rd sep?? or d order is passed but i can access dis plan from 1st oct only???.....plz clear dis....i mean can i use d night unlimited (2 - 8 am) facility from now itself or i hv to wait for 1st oct??? m confused.....


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 5, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> I just converted my Home 500 plan to Unlimited 750 plan. In H500 plan I used to get download speeds of up to 230Kbps (avg speed). On first day of 750 plan the speeds were same as H500 plan but then suddenly speeds dropped to as low as 30Kbps. Initially I thought it could be because of any disturbance in telephone lines but when I checked everything was perfect. I called bsnl helpline and when I told him about this he said to my shock that Unlimited plans have 256/8 =32Kbps download speed !!!
> Is that true ?? do we pay more for less speed ?? Right now I am shell shocked that I have converted from my wonderful h500 to useless UL750 plan. Please let me know if this is true ??


LOLz....unlimited plans are always slower,wt they hav said is true....if u want to download more than 100gb a month go for home500 otherwise 750UL is the best.


----------



## janitha (Sep 5, 2008)

sam7062 said:


> My broadband plan is home 250.....on 27th aug, 2008 i gave a application regarding my plan change from home 250 to home 500....dey told me tht new plan of home 500 will b active from 1st oct, 2008....now when iam logging into d usage site *10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp ......in d service order records its showing ----- Service Name - HOME 500 downloadspeed -Upto 2 Mbps, Order Time - 2008/09/03 10:17:36, Status - Normal.....well what it means????.....is my home 500 plan is been activated from 3rd sep?? or d order is passed but i can access dis plan from 1st oct only???.....plz clear dis....i mean can i use d night unlimited (2 - 8 am) facility from now itself or i hv to wait for 1st oct??? m confused.....



Now that it is Home 500 plan, what is the problem? Further, 2008/09/03 means 3rd of September 2008. Why October? Though they have promised 1st, they changed it only on 3rd. This is what BSNL is!


----------



## sam7062 (Sep 5, 2008)

janitha said:


> Now that it is Home 500 plan, what is the problem? Further, 2008/09/03 means 3rd of September 2008. Why October? Though they have promised 1st, they changed it only on 3rd. This is what BSNL is!



thx...but dey told me tht it will b active from 1st oct, 2008....so it means my plan is changed on 3rd sep...but change takes place from 1st of ne month na??i mean if its upgraded from 3rd sep..den what about 1st nd 2nd sep...how the billing will b done for d month of sep??? i mean 1st nd 2nd sep in 250 plan nd 3rd to 30th sep in 500 plan...can it happen??


----------



## subhajitmaji (Sep 5, 2008)

I applied 4 a plan change 4m "Home 250" to "Home 500 C" on 1st september.
On 4th september, I saw on the portal dat my plan has changed to "Home 500 Combo".
Also I checked dat data transfer is not being counted in the Happy hours. So that means Plan change is successful.

Can BSNL charge me for the data downloaded in the Free Hours, while calculating the bill at the end of the month?
Since my Plan was Home 250 during 1-3rd september How my bill would be calculated?

Actually I hv heard dat billing error by BSNL during Plan Change occurs often...dats y I m scared....If by mistake data downloaded in Happy hours is charged then I'll get a heart attack at the end of the month...


----------



## sam7062 (Sep 6, 2008)

subhajitmaji said:


> I applied 4 a plan change 4m "Home 250" to "Home 500 C" on 1st september.
> On 4th september, I saw on the portal dat my plan has changed to "Home 500 Combo".
> Also I checked dat data transfer is not being counted in the Happy hours. So that means Plan change is successful.
> 
> ...



hey what portal u r using??? is it *10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp ?? nd whts been shown dere in ur service order records?? pls paste d full details shown dere...


----------



## appu (Sep 6, 2008)

hi guys
does anyone face this prob
me from blore and from past 3-4 days i not able to download in the free hours ,my plan is h500. i get speed of 20-25kbs only where as i use to get around 250-270 speed earlier...
does anyone else too experience this??


----------



## subhajitmaji (Sep 6, 2008)

sam7062 said:


> hey what portal u r using??? is it *10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp ?? nd whts been shown dere in ur service order records?? pls paste d full details shown dere...



*lh4.ggpht.com/subhajit.bit/SMHlQauhVsI/AAAAAAAAADY/Vuz4s8uP8d4/s400/NiteUL.jpg

Ya its *10.240.43.216
Can i use NiteUnlimited now without worrying abt the bill?


----------



## sam7062 (Sep 6, 2008)

thx..i just installed Dataone Quick Usage Finder (DQUF)...but when im clicking auto detect dataone plan...nd den update ..DQUF is showing "Home 250" ....but in d portal under service order records its showing Home "500 Download speed upto 2 mbps"....nd in d service records d service name is written as simply "Downloadspeed upto 2 Mbps"....nd i hv downloaded last night (2 - 8 am)...so in d last column ( "sum traffic excluding night unlimited") its showing 0 although "Total volume " is showing 1063 kb for tht period..... so wht it means???????


----------



## colins1986 (Sep 6, 2008)

*I get Error:691 invalid username and password*

For the past 5 days Iam facing a new problem. The problem is that I'm not able to connect to my broadband connection  - I get Error:691 invalid username/password. But when I goto my portal 
*10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp , I can login! ( I don't understandwhats going on ? ) Also, I checked that there is no problem with my modem as I can login with my friend's password. plz help?????????


----------



## janitha (Sep 6, 2008)

colins1986 said:


> *I get Error:691 invalid username and password*
> 
> For the past 5 days Iam facing a new problem. The problem is that I'm not able to connect to my broadband connection  - I get Error:691 invalid username/password. But when I goto my portal
> *10.240.43.216/webLogin.jsp , I can login! ( I don't understandwhats going on ? ) Also, I checked that there is no problem with my modem as I can login with my friend's password. plz help?????????




I am facing the same problem today morning onwards. Only after several attempts, I am able to get connected. I too was wondering whether it had something to do with the modem.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 6, 2008)

janitha said:


> I am facing the same problem today morning onwards. Only after several attempts, I am able to get connected. I too was wondering whether it had something to do with the modem.


no it has nothing to do with modem.


----------



## mad1231moody (Sep 8, 2008)

Hii all ! Need help once again. Today I went to fill the form for Dataone connection and I was told that BSNL is no longer offering any modem. I knew that they had some wrong info, so I just checked the box in the form, NO for modem from BSNL. Now please recommend me a good wifi enabled ADSL router. I also require more than one ethernet ports. U can suggest me a cheaper model from some known brand. And also if there is a tutorial available for connecting using that router then it will be of great help. So please let me know some model numbers and if possible comment about how that router performs.(within Rs.2000) Thank you


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 8, 2008)

mad1231moody said:


> Hii all ! Need help once again. Today I went to fill the form for Dataone connection and I was told that BSNL is no longer offering any modem. I knew that they had some wrong info, so I just checked the box in the form, NO for modem from BSNL. Now please recommend me a good wifi enabled ADSL router. I also require more than one ethernet ports. U can suggest me a cheaper model from some known brand. And also if there is a tutorial available for connecting using that router then it will be of great help. So please let me know some model numbers and if possible comment about how that router performs.(within Rs.2000) Thank you


get this one
*www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?...nksys/Common/VisitorWrapper&lid=0034939789B01


----------



## mad1231moody (Sep 8, 2008)

I can increase my budget my couple of hundreds if something better is on offer.


----------



## sam7062 (Sep 9, 2008)

well, i called 1500 (customer care) today...dey told me that my Home 500 plan is activated from 1st sep (previously it was Home 250)...nd in d service reords its showing home 500 too...nd Dataonne quick usage finder (DQUF) is also auto detecting my Home 500 plan...

now plz tell me----

1)dey told me tht plan is changed from 1st,sep but in d service order records its showing 3rd sep...so can it happen????

2)whether i hv to pay some extra money like security deposit etc as my plan is changed to Home 500 from Home 250??

3)i asked dem tht whether i will get any letter confirming tht my plan is changed....dey told no letter but i can verify tht by checking my usage portal... so whether can i utilize my Night Unlimited facililty (2 - 8 am) without worrying about my bill???? if somehow i get my bill according to home 250 plan ( if dey include charges between 2 - 8 am) then what proof can i show to dem (i heard it can happen regarding plan change)???? can i show d print outs of my service records??? or nething else??? or i have to get a confirmation letter regarding my plan change?? plz tell...


----------



## janitha (Sep 9, 2008)

sam7062 said:


> well, i called 1500 (customer care) today...dey told me that my Home 500 plan is activated from 1st sep (previously it was Home 250)...nd in d service reords its showing home 500 too...nd Dataonne quick usage finder (DQUF) is also auto detecting my Home 500 plan...
> 
> now plz tell me----
> 
> ...



Previously I had changed from plan 250 to 900 and in the next months bill, was charged additional Rs.900 as security deposit. When I reverted back to 250 plan, it was after a lot of correspondence that I could get it adjusted in the bill.


----------



## mkerala (Sep 10, 2008)

Bsnl datone are hacked easily. Check this out.

*todaysnet.blogspot.com/2008/02/hack-bsnl-broadband.html


----------



## mad1231moody (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey friends I did some searching and even found these to be in my range...
1. Net Gear Wireless Router (WGR614) - Rs. 1650
2. D-Link Wireless Router (DIR-300) - Rs.1900
Source - www.computerwarehousepricelist.com
I feel that they have quoted the price too low... also another query do the above mentioned routers have ADSL support, also Linksys WRT54G has ADSL support?
Please give your inputs.


----------



## direfulsky (Sep 11, 2008)

hello every one!
today i did requisted for a plan change. thats home 750ul unlimited,when i did checked my account i found this had been mentioned there 
Order Type  	Plan Change
Plan Name 	Home UL 750 Plus
Order Status 	Open 
watt does open meant? is my plan is activated now? plss help me.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 12, 2008)

My download speeds have improved but upload speed have been reduced.
*www.speedtest.net/result/321845999.png



BSNL makes me a born lecher, i would be banned at most placed now


----------



## Indranil92001 (Sep 12, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> BSNL makes me a born lecher, i would be banned at most placed now


 
banned at most placed , what is this mean


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 12, 2008)

Indranil92001 said:


> banned at most placed , what is this mean


I said "i would be" not said "i am banned".
Meaning i *could* be banned as i am struggling to keep my ratio on various private torrent trackers.


----------



## mad1231moody (Sep 12, 2008)

Any replies to this post


> Hey friends I did some searching and even found these to be in my range...
> 1. Net Gear Wireless Router (WGR614) - Rs. 1650
> 2. D-Link Wireless Router (DIR-300) - Rs.1900
> Source - www.computerwarehousepricelist.com
> ...


----------



## Indranil92001 (Sep 12, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> i *could* be banned as i am struggling to keep my ratio on various private torrent trackers.


You dont need to maintain the ratio on the 0days private traker, if you have the SCT and FTN. They maintain the two types of ruls. One is maintain 1:1 or Second is seed the downloded torrent 72 Hours if you have 0:0 ratio then. FTN is really good. No need for ratio and the seed time is what you want. It's depaind on you.
I think the other traker also maintain the same seed time rules.
So dont warry about the uplod speed. I think who loves the torrent but have the low uplod speed then you guys signup with FTN.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 13, 2008)

Indranil92001 said:


> You dont need to maintain the ratio on the 0days private traker, if you have the SCT and FTN. They maintain the two types of ruls. One is maintain 1:1 or Second is seed the downloded torrent 72 Hours if you have 0:0 ratio then. FTN is really good. No need for ratio and the seed time is what you want. It's depaind on you.
> I think the other traker also maintain the same seed time rules.
> So dont warry about the uplod speed. I think who loves the torrent but have the low uplod speed then you guys signup with FTN.


Got any invites by any chance to above mentioned sites?
I am still stuck with TD and demoniod.
I have some spare invites, i can trade in return


----------



## Indranil92001 (Sep 14, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Got any invites by any chance to above mentioned sites?
> I am still stuck with TD and demoniod.
> I have some spare invites, i can trade in return


Currently FTN gives the Invite who have the 1TB Uplod Credit and the Invite gives to those user when the staff want. There is no requist for an Invite. But The FTN is really good for the user who have very low bandwith and this is the only one 0days traker made for us with no ratio only maintain the seed hours. If I have the invite I will defenetly Invite you but I dont need any return.
Maybe this is off topic here but someone or other have to know this because pepole are struggling with maintain the ratio and the torrents are very popular now a days. So I said about FTN here.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 15, 2008)

guys now these day i getting very low speed on torrent 37KB  some time its goes to 4KB bsnl sucks man


----------



## casual_gamer (Sep 16, 2008)

me too getting bad speeds these days. rapidshare-2.6kbps. torrents too are downloading in single digits speeds. i get a speed increase only at 7:56am. so, too much load i guess.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 16, 2008)

rs speed = 30 KBps 
& i'm on ul1350 plan.


----------



## drsubhadip (Sep 16, 2008)

but i m getting normal 225 kBps down load at night unlimited time in utorrent


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 16, 2008)

damn !
now dunno what happend, but lot of sites are not opening.
Google also not opening, thinkdigit forum too.
*even Yahoo messenger fails to connect *

i was using 4.2.2.1 dns, now switched to open dns
208.67.222.222 
208.67.220.220.
but still the problem persists.

tried from XP as well as Vista.

[Posting thru proxy]


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 17, 2008)

if the google is not open its means its a problem of bsnl i faced to man


----------



## upendra_gp (Sep 17, 2008)

what is the max upload speed for home 500 plan? all my friends get 40-50.
but i get only 22 at max. please help me people i am not able to maintain my ratio on private torrent sites due to my crappy upload speed. where shud i complain about this?


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 17, 2008)

is BSNL upgrading servers/cables/ or has the user base gone too high making server go out......, why is there these problems? a lot of ppl are facing, like _this_ & this.

a lot of ppl asre facing problems like low download/upload speed.......


btw, my problem got solved (for now i think).


----------



## shri (Sep 17, 2008)

For people who want to change their BSNL broadband tariff plan, here's some info. A letter should be written and submitted to your BSNL office. This is the same form that is available at BSNL. The draft is as follows


From,
<Owners name and billing address>

To,
The Commercial Officer,
B.S.N.L,
<City with pin code>

Sir,
         Sub: Conversion of broadband plan reg.
I request you to kindly convert the broadband plan of my telephone number <number> from <current tariff plan> to <new tariff plan> w.e.f <date from which new plan is required>.
Thanking you.
Yours faithfully,
<Signature of the owner>


----------



## casual_gamer (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm on Home 500C and as i told in my previous post, getting low download speeds only between 2 & 8 a.m. Single digit speeds in rapidshare, megaupload stops download after 10 secs... i'm running 10 torrents simultaneously but still getting less than 75KB overall speed(yeah all the ports are forwarded). If this continues, it will take a whole week for a 700mb file to get downloaded. i'm hoping this is a temperory problem.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 18, 2008)

i have huge list of user who facing the problem.In gaming downloading surfing kick out the old people  from bsnl and mostly ladies.Many time my broadband is not working properly so call to bsnl toll free no 1957 in my city there is lady who pickup this no but many times the phone is engage one day i go to the bsnl BB blinding and call to my friend told him just call the 1957 again engage when i go to that room where this lady is sitting and wat i saw the receiver is in side of table my god and 
Me--> i asked mam aap ne phone ko asia kuyo rakha hai main itni time call kar raha hu 

lady-->kaya kar bahut phone aate hai kis kis ki comp[lian suneye itneye phone aate.

iin  logo ko to juto se pitna chaiyee haram khoor kaam choar.Hum logo k paise pe mazaa kar rahe hai. 

i lot of story about bsnl man hmm kaya kaya batau only the few engineer r good who response you and really short out our problem bcoz they r young and knowledge full person and i have respect for them


----------



## mayhbp (Sep 19, 2008)

*Plz Help!*

hi guys,

	 I am a dataone user,have been for quite some time.recently i relocated to a diffrent part of 

my city.so obviously i shifted my phone line and my existing connection(home 500).
well i am facing 2 probs,hoping someone could help out.

1.
	i went to my new place and tried to connect my net(with the old huawei modem the small white 	

one) so it gave me error 691 ie. username and password anre not valid on the domain..I called 	the 

bsnl people and they say u have shifted ur connection so thats why itll take 2 days.(but my 	phone 

no and userid r same then why the wait? )


2.
	FAct: 	I have this old modem that i mentiond above, When i connect it to the phone line via 	

		splitter and all that its link light glows .
	Problem: 
	 	I also have a Dlink glb 502T, When i connect it to the phone line via splitter and all 	

		that its ADSL GLOWS ,LAN glows, But the PPPoE lightdosent (
		Also i wanted to set up a bridge connection so i could dial up through my 		windows.while doing so it give me this error.
		*img246.imageshack.us/img246/8438/modemprob1hm1.jpg
		how do i disable it.
		and then the foll screen.
		*img224.imageshack.us/img224/1849/modemprob2cp2.jpg
[URL=*g.imageshack.us/img224/mod





plz guys help me out here.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 20, 2008)

*Sigh*
My Connection was down from past 5days, and its only now its fully restored


----------



## Indranil92001 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Plz Help!*



mayhbp said:


> i went to my new place and tried to connect my net(with the old huawei modem the small white one) so it gave me error 691 ie. username and password anre not valid on the domain..I called the bsnl people and they say u have shifted ur connection so thats why itll take 2 days.(but my phone no and userid r same then why the wait? )


 
Bsnl add authentication processos with your user name +password + port address
not with the phone number. port address the address of your port from where you get your adsl signal to your modem. You went in new palce so that your port address is change and thats why you cant authenticate with bsnl.
when the operator of the bsnl reset your old port address then you can authenticate. Thats why they take 2 days.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Plz Help!*



mayhbp said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I am a dataone user,have been for quite some time.recently i relocated to a diffrent part of
> 
> ...


----------



## mayhbp (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Plz Help!*



Indranil92001 said:


> Bsnl add authentication processos with your user name +password + port address
> not with the phone number. port address the address of your port from where you get your adsl signal to your modem. You went in new palce so that your port address is change and thats why you cant authenticate with bsnl.
> when the operator of the bsnl reset your old port address then you can authenticate. Thats why they take 2 days.



Thanks man.



gary4gar said:


> Go to lan configration page and disable DCHP server



Thanks gary4gar worked out just fine.
cheers


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 21, 2008)

AM having a problem
Night time from 2AM to 8AM i am getting download speeds of 4-10kBps
what's the problem ?????? 
damn !!


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 21, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> AM having a problem
> Night time from 2AM to 8AM i am getting download speeds of 4-10kBps
> what's the problem ??????
> damn !!


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29143&page=129


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 22, 2008)

so its  a fact....... sucks !!!!


----------



## appu (Sep 28, 2008)

appu said:


> hi guys
> does anyone face this prob
> me from blore and from past 3-4 days i not able to download in the free hours ,my plan is h500. i get speed of 20-25kbs only where as i use to get around 250-270 speed earlier...
> does anyone else too experience this??





s18000rpm said:


> is BSNL upgrading servers/cables/ or has the user base gone too high making server go out......, why is there these problems? a lot of ppl are facing, like _this_ & this.
> 
> a lot of ppl asre facing problems like low download/upload speed.......
> 
> ...





a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> AM having a problem
> Night time from 2AM to 8AM i am getting download speeds of 4-10kBps
> what's the problem ??????
> damn !!



i have been suffering this prob from quite a time i did reply here also but when noone replied i thought that i was the one having this prob but i guess lots of them have the same.

i dont get this all the time but at times download is at very low speed and at times at the normal 250-260 kbs.....[Rapidshare]

any official news that download speed are capped at the happy hours


----------



## anni (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi, 
My bsnl broadband was working fine for the last 5 months as initially setup by bsnl guy. Yesterday i formatted my pc, so I , inserted the adsl modem cd give by bsnl person, to setup internet. after installation , finally it ask me to enter 3 ids. One is user id , then service id and last one is service area id. and phone no. I know my portal id and user id. Can anyone tell me which one is to enter where, because i enter portal idevery where and then i check from dsl router config page , it gives me authentication failure error'. and also, phone no with std code or without std code we need to enter. 

Anni


----------



## bhunnu16 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi!
I am facing a strange problem with my 500 bsnl plan. Today I conneted my other PCto the modem and made a dialer for connecting to the BB. Now when I dialled I got an error 'Access denied , Wrong username/ Password'. But today only I used net on my PC without any error. Is there anyway I can know my password from my PC dialer(it is blank in XP). I have configured the router in bridge mode.
Please help me ...I want to use the net on other PC.
Also if there is any other way to connect to the net like always on.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 30, 2008)

If don't remember ur password then call the bsnl BB no tell him to reset ur password they asked ur identification after ur password is rest.You can connect ur another pc via lan cross cable or u have another ethernet port in router so u cant connect that way.



> if there is any other way to connect to the net like always on


  I don't under stand wat u want to asked plz explain lit bit


----------



## smithjohn65 (Oct 1, 2008)

plzzzzzz help me.im having type4 modem but the speed is going down as compared to the what i was getting when i was using type 1 modem.i think there is some problem in the setting of my new modem. plzzzzzzz help
------------------------------------------------------------------------
smith


<a href="*drivenwide.com">search engine</a>


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 1, 2008)

smithjohn65 said:


> plzzzzzz help me.im having type4 modem but the speed is going down as compared to the what i was getting when i was using type 1 modem.i think there is some problem in the setting of my new modem. plzzzzzzz help
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> smith


*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/1-20081001022811.jpg *s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/2-20081001022811.jpg *s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/3-20081001022811.jpg
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/4-20081001022811.jpg *s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/5-20081001022812.jpg *s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/6-20081001022812.jpg *s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/7-20081001022812.jpg


Is your type IV configed. as shown above?


----------



## bhunnu16 (Oct 1, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> If don't remember ur password then call the bsnl BB no tell him to reset ur password they asked ur identification after ur password is rest.You can connect ur another pc via lan cross cable or u have another ethernet port in router so u cant connect that way.
> 
> I don't under stand wat u want to asked plz explain lit bit




Thanks NIGHTMARE.

Finally my net worked..I changed my BB password from Bsnl portal(they don't ask for old password).


----------



## red_devil (Oct 1, 2008)

hey guys i'm not able to check my BSNL BB usage.. i'm on H500 plan ...


i tried to check using Shaplus software and also the BSNL site {dataone.in} ... no use 

anyone else who is facing this problem ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 2, 2008)

NIB-I or NIB-II which one u r using

(IP starting from 59.#.#.# in NIB-I And IP starting from 117.#.#.#)


----------



## zodiac_511 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a few doubts. 

1. Do you need to boot up the comp at 2AM for the happy hours thing or is it enough to schedule the downloads at 2?

2. I got a .bsnl.in username how do i check the usage? IP add: 117****


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 2, 2008)

1-No there is no need of restart or disconnect its taken automatically.

2-u have a portal id and password then go to bsnl site there is linlk for portal


----------



## red_devil (Oct 2, 2008)

@nightmare -> me using NIB 1... ip address 59.....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 2, 2008)

^ ^ *10.240.89.199/
      *10.240.43.216/
      *10.240.240.195/   


these ip working for me if these ip r not working don't worry so its problem of bsnl.


----------



## red_devil (Oct 2, 2008)

^^^ those didn't work... i hit dataone.in today and navigated to the usage details page and the IP that showed up on the address bar was a completely new one..

*10.240.64.195 

so people who have similar problems, try out this add...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 2, 2008)

bro try this DivShare File - DataOne-Bandwidth 2_8_1.zip


----------



## shri (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm on Home UL 750. Check out the utorrent speed.
*img371.imageshack.us/img371/7265/utorrentlf9.th.jpg*img371.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
HuH?
Me too!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 2, 2008)

gr8 unpredictable  suck the bsnl man


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 2, 2008)

shri said:


> I'm on Home UL 750. Check out the utorrent speed.
> *img371.imageshack.us/img371/7265/utorrentlf9.th.jpg*img371.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
> HuH?
> Me too!


Congrats buddy!
Just make sure that, someone didn't change your plan by checking usage portal


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Oct 3, 2008)

I would suggest *thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=1139 to verify and confirm that he is indeed on UL 750 plan. Some people i know too were being listed as being on UL plan, but they were really on H250 plan. These guys thought some goof up on BSNL Servers and downloaded whooping GBs worth data, only to be billed in lakhs. Any guess what was BSNL's explanation? Why did u people "misuse" the account in spite of knowing u were getting higher speeds ? 

Now they have come to a mutual agreement and agreed to pay half the amount. 

Just a friendly warning


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 3, 2008)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> I would suggest *thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=1139 to verify and confirm that he is indeed on UL 750 plan. Some people i know too were being listed as being on UL plan, but they were really on H250 plan. These guys thought some goof up on BSNL Servers and downloaded whooping GBs worth data, only to be billed in lakhs. Any guess what was BSNL's explanation? Why did u people "misuse" the account in spite of knowing u were getting higher speeds ?
> 
> Now they have come to a mutual agreement and agreed to pay half the amount.
> 
> Just a friendly warning


Welcome Back, cool_techie_tvm - Our in house Networking Engineer


----------



## shri (Oct 3, 2008)

Actually I was on Home 250, but changed it to Home 750 this month
*img155.imageshack.us/img155/7158/plangm7.th.jpg*img155.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

Also in BSNL portal, all my usage details are deleted. Its is showing "No Usage Records Found" for the past 6 months even though I was on BSNL Home 250 for a year now.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey guys i've seen that bsnl is offering high speed elsewhere but i still get this speed at 750+ unlimited plan...

*www.speedtest.net/result/332886899.png

Is that ok...or should i get more and how can i get more speed...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 3, 2008)

bsnl walle kaya kar rahe hai


----------



## shri (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey guys, the order status is currently "open". Should I wait till it says "provisioned"? Does anyone have any experience regarding plan change?


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 3, 2008)

shri said:


> Hey guys, the order status is currently "open". Should I wait till it says "provisioned"? Does anyone have any experience regarding plan change?


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Oct 3, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Welcome Back, cool_techie_tvm - Our in house Networking Engineer


 



shri said:


> Hey guys, the order status is currently "open". Should I wait till it says "provisioned"? Does anyone have any experience regarding plan change?



Make sure u get it confirmed that u are really on UL 750 plan. Get in touch with the nearest NIB and verify it with them. If possible get it acknowledged too. So that u can use it against them


----------



## Indranil92001 (Oct 4, 2008)

Look *shri* dont call your BSNL guy if you like your 2Mbps downlod speed with paying 750 permonth. If you want to losse it then you can. If your account plan shows to you UL750 thats OK, you dont need to hadack about it.
I telling you again if your account shows to you UL750 and the total download shows to you 0 what ever you downlod then it's completely OK. You are OK from your side. BSNL guy forget to set your speed policy when they change your account policy. If you want to loose your good speed then call them.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 4, 2008)

guys tell me also is the speed i'm getting worth the unlimited plan


----------



## shri (Oct 4, 2008)

It cool then. Why break my head over thier mistake. I have some security like this...
*img522.imageshack.us/img522/2260/portalss3.th.jpg*img522.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 4, 2008)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> guys tell me also is the speed i'm getting worth the unlimited plan





wish u luck man


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 4, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> wish u luck man


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 5, 2008)

yes its worth


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 5, 2008)

NIGHTMARE !!!!!
great news man !! i hate to restart the modem at 2.0 AM !!
Thanks


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 5, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> yes its worth


damn it....then how the other guys showing so much speeds in test results


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 6, 2008)

In 750 unlimited plan bsnl provide 256 Kbps=30KB and u r getting 339Kbps so its ok if some 1 getting high speed so only bsnl can help him do down the speed


----------



## gamer669 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey guys please help me out !!!!!!! I 'm having a few probs:
1. my connection freuently drops. I have Home250 and BB connection that requires username & password to connect. It frequently drops, low speed and does not connect easily and i have to wait for lot of time for the link.

Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 6, 2008)

its problem in ur line (noise ) go to ur near exchange and tell him  my adsl link is not stable then they will fix it its general problem raise in   rainy days


----------



## anni (Oct 7, 2008)

Anybody using BSNL HOME 500 C plan! .If yes can you please tell me are you not paying any rental for land line bsnl phone. Only one bill you are getting for BB. bcoz in this plan phone rental is zero


----------



## saranshmehta (Oct 9, 2008)

i have a modem of huawei MT841.
I want to connect more than one pc to that modem.
This modem has 4 LAN port and 1 USB port.
And i want to access my internet connection withoout password authentication.
..........................................
Can any one tell me how i configure my modem to connect my modem to more then one pc.


----------



## drsubhadip (Oct 9, 2008)

yes in home 500 combo no phone rental


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 10, 2008)

I am getting speeds like 200-300 Kbps on my 2 Mbps 500C plan. Anyone from Pune experiencing the same?


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 10, 2008)

*www.speedtest.net/result/336802343.png

My SNR has dropped to 10, earlier it was 25


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 10, 2008)

my connection gets diconnected every time my landline phone is lifted or kept down......this usually never happened previously.....are any user experiencing this prob


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Oct 10, 2008)

I havent got my connection till date . . Its been 25 days now since i paid for it . . This is the worst thing since i had planned i d be using it in these holidays . . Have complained so many times but nothing good coming from it . . Now thinking i ask them to return my money but not hopeful at all . . If gettin connection is this problematic and slack then how will be the service . .


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 10, 2008)

@gopi_vbboy ,i am having the same problem.


----------



## bhunnu16 (Oct 11, 2008)

Is it true that some guys r getting download speed of 8Mbps connection on Home 500U plan?
I saw many users' speedtest screens & they were way beyond 2Mbps.


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 11, 2008)

gopi_vbboy said:


> my connection gets diconnected every time my landline phone is lifted or kept down......this usually never happened previously.....are any user experiencing this prob





Davidboon said:


> @gopi_vbboy ,i am having the same problem.



Is there any telephone instrument connected in parallel before the splitter? Also, try with some different splitter.



bhunnu16 said:


> Is it true that some guys r getting download speed of 8Mbps connection on Home 500U plan?
> I saw many users' speedtest screens & they were way beyond 2Mbps.



That's not true.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 12, 2008)

> Modem Status
> 
> Connection Status 	  	Connected
> Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	254
> ...



SNR is quite low, which makes connection unstable
any trick to increase SNR, like try any different modulation ?


----------



## hsr (Oct 12, 2008)

how to lower my ping rates? it gets upto 700 in urt


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Oct 12, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> SNR is quite low, which makes connection unstable
> any trick to increase SNR, like try any different modulation ?



Try changing the modulation (like u mentioned) to G.DMT.

Rewiring the entire phone line should also work out miracles (and they should do it for free)

Place the modem away from monitors, speakers, ups.

Try experimenting with a different splitter (borrowed from a friendly neighbor)

Look out for rust/dirt/water on the contacts.

Updating the firmware to the latest available ones should also be of help.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 12, 2008)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> Try changing the modulation (like u mentioned) to G.DMT.


Done!




> Rewiring the entire phone line should also work out miracles (and they should do it for free)



Thats a Option but for that i have to file a complaint. and if you didn't noticed somehow i am synced with DSLAM at 6mbps. so there is a very good possibility that i may lose my speeds with i file a complaint.


> Place the modem away from monitors, speakers, ups.


Maybe thats the problem, earlier it near the window. SNR was around 15
and now i kept it below the monitor, SNR dropped to 8-10.
Now its fixed
btw, what the relation between router and thing device you just named?


```
Try experimenting with a different splitter (borrowed from a friendly neighbor)
```
the splitter in In built into the router.
Dlink GLB 502T


> Look out for rust/dirt/water on the contacts.


Its pretty clean



> Updating the firmware to the latest available ones should also be of help.


There aren't any update available.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Oct 12, 2008)

No no. Since u are getting synced at 6mbps, u must be a NIB 2 subscriber, who should originally be syncing at 8mbps. So when u make a complaint they wont mess with your downstream.

Monitors, speakers and other electromagnetic devices generate rogue EMF which may mess with the normal functioning of the Chinese made routers. Hence i asked u to keep the router at a safe distance from such devices.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 13, 2008)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> No no. Since u are getting synced at 6mbps, u must be a NIB 2 subscriber, who should originally be syncing at 8mbps. So when u make a complaint they wont mess with your downstream.


I am on NIB-I
* My IP is in 59.95.xx.xx range
* I check my Usage at old usage portal 10.xx.xx.xx


and thanks for that EMF tip, will keep in mind


----------



## janitha (Oct 13, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> I am on NIB-I
> * My IP is in 59.95.xx.xx range
> * I check my Usage at old usage portal 10.xx.xx.xx
> 
> ...



Even CPU unit (everything inside the cabinet, especially mobo) is another source!


----------



## Indranil92001 (Oct 14, 2008)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> No no. Since u are getting synced at 6mbps, u must be a NIB 2 subscriber, who should originally be syncing at 8mbps..


 
This is not true


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2008)

How to check usage for 117.x.x.x range ?

How to check my usage 
*bbservice.bsnl.in/wps/portal

The site gives error for username and login


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

*anybody ????*


----------



## hsr (Oct 19, 2008)

it is *bbservice.bsnl.in/wps/myportal/ not *bbservice.bsnl.in/wps/portal

maybe thats problem

to check usage go in my services and then in category choose BB then choose acc no and click unbilled then search you will get results


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

some screenshot walkthrough please, as am not able to see that choose acc no option.


----------



## maddy_in65 (Oct 19, 2008)

I am getting slow speed since morning. any body from pune facing the same problem? The speed was fine till yesterday night.

*www.speedtest.net/result/341521843.png


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

^^its the problem with NIB 1 AFAIK.


----------



## ico (Oct 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> How to check usage for 117.x.x.x range ?
> 
> How to check my usage
> *bbservice.bsnl.in/wps/portal
> ...


Are you trying with the same Username and Password which you use to connect to the Internet..????...I mean, the one which is saved in your Router or if using Bridged mode, the one which is saved in your computer??

If yes, then they'll not work because Portal Username and Password are different for the NIB-2 or 117.x.x.x users.

The BSNL guys should have also given you the Portal Username and Password.....


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2008)

^^yup i think thats the problem, I will ask the them tomorrow.
Thanks for clarification.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2008)

^the default pass. for portal is "password", dont foget to change it


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 23, 2008)

BSNL has started sending e-mails to the customers who are crossing their monthly limits.

I just got an e-mail saying "*Dear User, Your current Broadband Usage has crossed the free-limit of 5 GB.*"

Thats a good start. Sorry if it has been posted in this thread.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 23, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> BSNL has started sending e-mails to the customers who are crossing their monthly limits.
> 
> I just got an e-mail saying "*Dear User, Your current Broadband Usage has crossed the free-limit of 5 GB.*"
> 
> Thats a good start. Sorry if it has been posted in this thread.


Nice, 
are you on NIB-I or NIB-II?
also, i am waiting for a provision where my internet connection would on connect if done overlimit of above 100mb.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 23, 2008)

^^ Nib-ii


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 25, 2008)

Vishal Gupta said:


> BSNL has started sending e-mails to the customers who are crossing their monthly limits.
> 
> I just got an e-mail saying "*Dear User, Your current Broadband Usage has crossed the free-limit of 5 GB.*"
> 
> Thats a good start. Sorry if it has been posted in this thread.



Yup, even I got one of these! 


```
Dear User, 
Your current Broadband Usage has crossed the free-limit of 1.5 GB.Your Service 
details are given below 
 
Service-UserID: [URL="*mail.bsnl.in/do/mail/message/mailto?to=capurandare%40bsnl.in"]***********@bsnl.in[/URL] 
Current-Plan : Home 500 C 
Period of current plan considered : 01-AUG-08 to 31-AUG-08 
(the free-limit mentioned above does not account for pro-ration due to 
suspension, reactivation, termination & plan-change) 
 
 
Warm Regards, 
Customer-Care Team, 
BSNL Broad-Band Services 

This is a system generated mail. Please do not reply back to this email ID
```
@everyone Activate forwarders for your bsnl.in email address and forward all email address to your gmail/yahoo. You don't want to use that crappy bsnl mail, do you?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 25, 2008)

its good thing not a crap


----------



## manishjha18 (Oct 27, 2008)

hi i just want to know whether cFosSpeed which works for dsl will also improve speed in bsnl 750 plan.
and in many tweaking softwares i get option to select network type.(like dsl,cable modem,isdn or LAN)--bit confusing as bsnl provide us adsl-
so which option to choose


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 28, 2008)

Those tweaking softwares won't help much.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 30, 2008)

bsnl very less speed duing 2 am to 8 am..


----------



## iChaitanya (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ Tell that to those lazy NIB people.


----------



## janitha (Oct 30, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> bsnl very less speed duing 2 am to 8 am..



Today, till half an hour earlier, there was no speed. The first time in three years!


----------



## bhunnu16 (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a 500 BB plan.Till yesterday my connection was working fine but this morning when I connected it took me 10 attempts to connect every time. The light keeps blinking after every 5 min. I have configured my router in bridge mode. Also from yesterday I am not able to open my router settings though 192.168.1.1. Kindly help me .


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2008)

How to contact NIB people? I want to complain against high pings for the connection in Gurgaon.........??

Everywhere else in India, BSNL subscribers get 130ms pings to a game server in Hong Kong, but not in Gurgaon.

Somehow, when I disconnect and reconnect and my IP is from 59.96.16x.x to 59.96.169.255, I can get 130ms pings, but when it is from 59.94.9x.x to 59.94.108.255, I just get 600-900ms pings to the server in day, which makes impossible for me to play. And during night, its 300ms for me.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Nov 1, 2008)

@ bhunnu16 The problem from your Telephone exchange or cheak your telephone wire.
Start command promt type ping 192.168.1.1 , if the reply is good then your modem is ok.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 1, 2008)

bsnl reducin de bandwidth durin free hours??????


----------



## iChaitanya (Nov 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> How to contact NIB people?



Bangalore NIB2 NOC: 080-25808899

Also tell them everyone is facing the same problem of slow speed + high ping.


----------



## ico (Nov 2, 2008)

^^ Hey thanx dude........Today is Sunday, I'll call them tomorrow morning.

I'm on NIB-I BTW, so the number for NIB-I NOC is different? If it is different, then that number will also be helpful for me. 

BTW NIB-II guys in Gurgaon also facing high ping problem whereas not in other parts of India......


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 4, 2008)

How to fill up this form : 

*img89.imageshack.us/img89/8373/picture1os2.png

Lets say my phone no is : 245213 and std code of my district is : 08682
What is my service id  ?? The one with which  I logged into this portal or the one I use to connect to internet ??

I have ordered for a change in Plan from H750 to H500 and I need to verify that, hence the need to fill this form. I don't get it right any way I try, please help ??


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 4, 2008)

*www.speedtest.net/result/350062211.png


look at my speed on a 750 ul plan .


----------



## paroh (Nov 4, 2008)

ping rate is very high and same the connection 256kbps up and 256kbps down


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 9, 2008)

hi what is the contact no. for complaints for people on NIB-1?
also which OS gives better speeds while downloading torrents Vista Or XP?
please tell me as i have not got good speeds. i don't get speeds beyond 100kB down and 20 kB up. please reply fast!!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 9, 2008)

guys i am having problems with youtube...

i tried foxyproxy ... but the proxy address is giving me headache... i thought i can use proxy and over come the problem .. but its now showing " This video is no longer available " it shows this message for all videos i need to see...

i turned my IP address into DMZ in my router ... is it causing the problem ??

please help me guys .. and fast... thnks


----------



## shri (Nov 9, 2008)

jamesbond007 said:


> How to fill up this form :
> 
> Lets say my phone no is : 245213 and std code of my district is : 08682
> What is my service id  ?? The one with which  I logged into this portal or the one I use to connect to internet ??
> ...




You should enter 8682#245213 in the Telephone number field.
Leave the Service Id field blank. Done.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 9, 2008)

^^^ Thanks Shri it worked great!!


----------



## shri (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok now here's my experience regarding plan change from Home 250 to Home 750. I had applied for this in September end so that the change over would happen in October. 

1.Utorrent speed on 1st October: Post

2.Plan change status on BSNL site: Post

3.Confusion between 'open' and 'provisioned' status: Post

4.Service effective date in BSNL site:Post


All this made me feel that BSNL mistakenly forgot to change my bandwidth from 2Mbps to 256Kbps. I was happy (even boasting about it in the first post link)

Then this happened...
On 4th October when I checked the plan status BOO!! it was changed to 'Future date'.AAAhhhhhh!!! 
*img60.imageshack.us/img60/543/portalnewwd3.th.jpg*img60.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
I immediately checked my usage. It was a huge 7.5GB data under chargeable column. The service effective date was now showing 5th Oct. Does this mean that I had to pay 6.5k to 7k bill? I didn't know what to do. I couldn't tell dad as he was opposed to the plan change in the first place.

I called BSNL 'customer support' on 1800 something number. Explained this situation for about 5 mins. At the end of it the guy says " Sorry but your call is not from Bangalore. Call 1500 to talk to your local exchange." Bloody hell. Called 1500. Said hello, I have some broadband billing problem. She cut me off immediately with "Its common. It will be sorted out when your bill is prepared." I was still uncertain. Plan status became 'Provisioned' from the 5th.

After two days I went to the BSNL HQ in my city with the printouts of account management page before and after the BOO!! shock. (Thanks for advising me to do this- someone in this forum- I can't remember now). The officer there asked my landline telephone number. In his records the plan change effective date was 1st Oct. I showed him the printouts. He replied that plan changes are always effected from the 1st of every month and I need not worry. To my question as what if the bill comes in thousands, he said it won't happen. If at all by any chance it happens, he would get it corrected.

Well, nothing else to do after that but to wait till my bill is generated. I had told about this to my mom and guess what, my dad too knew it. On the billing day (7th Nov) I woke up early, logged on to BSNL's billing enquiry, typed the number, held my breath and.......
*img236.imageshack.us/img236/483/billyq6.th.jpg*img236.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
.....YEA!!!! Only 750 (rental) was charged in the bill. First thing I did was to tell dad about it. Puff... God bless BSNL. (Feeling greedy now as I could have used that awesome speed more  ).

Moral:
Anyone going for a plan change note that there are 3 different plan status:
Closed: No longer in use. Your previous plan should have this status.
Open: The new plan that you have opted for. The change is still being processed. Use at your own risk!!!
Provisioned: New plan now effective. 
Always wait till your plan is 'provisioned' to you.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 12, 2008)

@shri.. 
That was cool to read 

Well, I had too once changed from 900UL(now750) to 500combo + (something like you) and after that to avoid any bad thing .. specially the headache (as happened with you), I keep on checking and careful usage untill I was satisfied that now I have 2mbps (capped) ..

Anyways.. You are just luck .. I guess otherwise would have been in big mess and no help around


----------



## thjoku (Nov 14, 2008)

*Is dataone prorated*

Hello,
I requested for a plan change from 900unlimited to 250 limited. From my usage details
i see that the plan was changed on 23rd oct. So my usage from 23rd oct till 31st oct was around 2000 mb. So as per the plan, the usage cost should be around Rs.2000. But in the bill, the misc. charges showed Rs.8000. Wehn I check with the AE of my local exchange, they say that the total usage for the whole month is around 10000 Mb, so the cost is
rs.8000. Im confused, if its not prorated, btw how can they charge me for 250 plan which i was not subscribed until 23rd oct. Anyone else faced such issues, what im supposed to do now.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 14, 2008)

Offer's Over said:
			
		

> Um, I've got a free promotional code to BSNL's Game on Demand service. I don't want it, so I can give it away and I have not used it either.
> 
> It says that using the code will make you get GoD service for free till Nov 30th. If anyone want one, drop me a PM. (I got only one).
> 
> More of GoD @ *bsnl.indiagames.com​




I've given it to *gary4gar* since he requested it first. I guess other Chennai Telephones customers who just recd. the bill might also have it, if they are interested in giving it away. ​


----------



## anoopasokan (Nov 14, 2008)

hello  friends i am using window xp 64 -bit  is there any 64 bit driver for bsnl plese reply meee

hello is there any 64 bit driver from bsnl


----------



## Indranil92001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Home UL 750 reduce to 500 and Business Plan UL3300 reduce to 1400
This news from kolkata Bsnl and I also see this news in news paper


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 15, 2008)

^^ Any links to the official announcement or circular. Someone had posted the same in my Community too. Thanks 

Edit : It seems the offer is valid for Calcutta Circle only. Also Calcutta Telephones and West Bengal Telecom Circle are going to be merged.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 16, 2008)

anoopasokan said:


> hello  friends i am using window xp 64 -bit  is there any 64 bit driver for bsnl plese reply meee
> 
> hello is there any 64 bit driver from bsnl



You do not need any driver for BSNL.. its not a a device.. its a net connection. .. Untill you are not using USB as connection to your modem.. then too you have drivers with MODEM CD.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 17, 2008)

hey guys how is the speed of the 256Kbps plug to surf plan of BSNL? I guess it costs round 250 per month....I'll be using it in jamshedpur..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 17, 2008)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> ^^ Any links to the official announcement or circular. Someone had posted the same in my Community too. Thanks
> 
> Edit : It seems the offer is valid for Calcutta Circle only. Also Calcutta Telephones and West Bengal Telecom Circle are going to be merged.


No luck for Chennai Telephones?


----------



## arun_e (Nov 18, 2008)

What is portal ID. I need this for checking my dataone usage.
Please give me any other options if possible...

Shall we use the defult broadband username and password for this???


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 18, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> No luck for Chennai Telephones?



Nope bro. Please checkout *calcuttatelephones.com/modiul_pl.shtml


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 18, 2008)

guys...please some feedback on the BSNL 256 KB connection...? how are the speeds and all ? and the connectivity?


----------



## maddy_in65 (Nov 18, 2008)

I want to cancel BB, in how much time it would get cancelled. Is there any option to cancel it online


----------



## bj4real10 (Nov 19, 2008)

yea plz i want wachovia login and i want to  be more learn about hacking...



Thanks..


----------



## Ricky (Nov 21, 2008)

maddy_in65 said:


> I want to cancel BB, in how much time it would get cancelled. Is there any option to cancel it online



Submit an application for cancellation with photocopy of last paid bill and shall be canceled by 1st of next month. Also bb remains active for 10-14 days even though officially its cut. (A friend of mine had similar experience)


----------



## janitha (Nov 21, 2008)

desertwind said:


> I got my telephone bill for september some days before, but i checked it only today. To my surprise there's nothing regarding DataOne!!! No monthly rent, No Modem rent....
> 
> I havent even paid the security deposit, they told me they will charge it on my telephone bill. But believe it, I enjoyed BSNL DataOne free on Ssptember.
> 
> I dont know whether they give me a seperate bill, or append this one to my october bill. and tracking me will be very easy as there's only 16 DataOne users in my whole exchange.



IIRC, there was an advt offering first one month of BB free.

Edit:
sorry, my mistake as pointed out by Gary.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 21, 2008)

janitha said:


> IIRC, there was an advt offering first one month of BB free.


would you care to check posting date


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 21, 2008)

friend just got the 256KB BSNL connection....getting a download speed of 7-10 kbps ....is this the best I can get or am I missing something? some tweaks ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 22, 2008)

yes call ur SDO officer man and tweak him


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 22, 2008)

guys please help me ...

my BB connection is not working ....i dont know .. when i try to diagnose using UTcom router page .. it sayd .. " ping to default gateway " failed..

i am in chennai...

is dataone down in chennai ???

please help me fast..

guys wht is the default gateway its showing in router page (192.168.1.1) 

please post it ....

update :

my username and password have been automatically changed to username: multiplay password : "dont know "

why is it happening....??


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

Not query but my connection was down for 8hrs before 2 days. Since then I am getting d/ced every 5mins. I am going to BSNL exchange today (to share some words  and get my plan changed to H1000 from H750).


----------



## red_devil (Nov 22, 2008)

guys i'm having problems checking my usage for dataone... i tried to check usage on the dataone.in site as well...

is anyone else facing similar problems ??


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 22, 2008)

guys ok the problemfor me solved... but i am having frequent disconnection ... just clear my doubt..

in my home ... they dont know about broadband stuff and all .. so they have given parallel line without splitter... will it cause frequent disconnection ???

and also tell me ... when even i take the reciever and hear .. there is loads of grain in the sound... here it is raining .. can it be due to faulty line ???

how to say these things ??

i am pinging to the server ( gateway ) 117.1XX.0.1 .. and i am recieving  good ping values... but suddenly in the middle i get timed out stuff ... connection goes off ...and  comes... wht can vbe the probelm...


----------



## janitha (Nov 22, 2008)

n6300 said:


> guys i'm having problems checking my usage for dataone... i tried to check usage on the dataone.in site as well...
> 
> is anyone else facing similar problems ??



Same here. For the last three days I am not able to access the usage page and I never had any problem for more than 3 years. It happened after I installed ZA Pro and thinking that it had something to do with it, uninstalled it and reverted back to ZA free which I had been using for several years, but still I am not able to check usage from any of the sites.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 22, 2008)

n6300 said:


> guys i'm having problems checking my usage for dataone... i tried to check usage on the dataone.in site as well...
> 
> is anyone else facing similar problems ??


try using one of below address
10.240.240.195
10.240.144.195
10.240.89.199
10.240.0.195


----------



## axxo (Nov 23, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> guys ok the problemfor me solved... but i am having frequent disconnection ... just clear my doubt..
> 
> in my home ... they dont know about broadband stuff and all .. so they have given parallel line without splitter... will it cause frequent disconnection ???
> 
> ...


 
your phone line could be the problem, noisy lines do cause frequent disconnections that I  had this issue several months back, better report exchange for a line inspection.
btw here @ north chennai no BB problem, using the same BSNL.


----------



## janitha (Nov 23, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> try using one of below address
> 10.240.240.195
> 10.240.144.195
> 10.240.89.199
> 10.240.0.195



Thanks a lot gary4gar. The first one itself worked fast.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 25, 2008)

still getting that 7-10 kbps...(tried tweaking that BSNL guy ...but coudn't find anyone...) someone told me that port forwarding is the problem....I tried u torrent's port forwarding check and it says that the port is probably not open....suggest something....


----------



## Indranil92001 (Nov 25, 2008)

@izzikio_rage first try with Http download, insatll the Internet Download Manager and start a download from http. If the download speed still shows to you 7 to 10KBps then the problem from your server and if the download speed shows 30 to 32KBps then you need to tweak your setings.


----------



## ironfreak (Nov 27, 2008)

I've a problem.

Ethernet light on router "goes off" anytime.... and if I turn off and then on the router, it comes again... again after 5-10 minutes it goes off..

why is this happening so..? it used to happen on my old pc.. i thought its lan card problem... but then I upgraded my config.. and now this problem is again coming....

It can't be hardware prob as it didn't get solve even after upgrading.

Is it driver problem ?

Or the stupid Windows bug/error ??

or
BSNL prob?


Please hepl... 

Weird thing- i observed that this only happens in night after 11 pm (on old pc, it used  to happen in day times too)


----------



## Indranil92001 (Nov 27, 2008)

@ironfreak this things can happen from some point
1) if your ADSL Modem have problem in eth port
2) this probem can also happen from the cable which is connect from your ADSL to your Lan Card
3) From your Lan Card driver. If the driver dose not operate good with your windows.

not possible to giving you the solution from where the problem is happen untile an expert go to your house.

From here I can only say that change the Cat-5 cable which is connect from your ADSL to your Lan Card
if the problem from your windows then re-install your operating system and install your Lan Card driver again.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 29, 2008)

@Indranil92001 : thanks....

The download manager gives speeds upto 20kbps ....also i noticed that mutorrent shows a red icon near my download ....on clicking it gives a message that a firewall or router is limiting my traffic and i need to open a port so others can connect...suggest?


----------



## ironfreak (Nov 29, 2008)

Indranil92001 said:


> @ironfreak this things can happen from some point
> 1) if your ADSL Modem have problem in eth port
> 2) this probem can also happen from the cable which is connect from your ADSL to your Lan Card
> 3) From your Lan Card driver. If the driver dose not operate good with your windows.
> ...



ok dude.. I will try it. Thanx for the reply. anyways it didn't happen in last 3 days
dunno why......


----------



## *avi* (Dec 6, 2008)

Well am going a bit elaborat her so if you guys get bored then plz don't mind and listen this...*www.youtube.com/watch?v=We8P_Ww27hY...and forgive me 

I recently shifted my home in a new city....so I get a new phone number and brodband connection[ dataone account] and I am very understandably using the old modem simens sl2_141 modem[white one].

problem is...for earlier connection network engeeners came to my house and set all the connection [don't know why?...was it because that was a smaller city and they don't have much user or as I bought the modem from them! ]

*Now here I set up this coneection using instruction from this page...

 *www.calcuttatelephones.com/dataoneinstall/pppoe10.html

I not changed the modem configeration this time...It was the same what I was using earlier ...I mean what they set up for me earlier.

Now...earlier I don't have to use a dialer to connect the net...just on the modem and I get connected....but now I am using a dial up connection kind dialer to connect to the net.

And my connection somtimes get disconnecteded as well...and need to redial either automatically or manually......Is it normal?
*

More description: 

*taskbar showing two icon [that two computer one] one named brodband [that name I give to my new connectio] and local area connection...earlier it was only one LA connection one!

*I use NetMeter [ .*you will get it iin Digit DVD March 2007>digital tools>internate *.]....to keep an eye on bandwidh usage....now it's showing every download or uploa amount double. Gong to its setting in Gneral tab under heading _network interface to momitor_ it's showing two interfaces dial up and my ethernate adapter network...andthere is also all network option as well. Now if I chose only one network while I alwayse choosed all earlier....it's showing the correct download value.

Please help me if you can to get back my earlier setting that is on the modem and here I GOOOO! 

aha................


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 7, 2008)

hi friends! i recently statred getting good speeds like 80-90 but as it goes to 110-120 the dsl stops blinking and after a few(4-6)seconds it again starts goes upto 110 and again falls. why is that? please help!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 8, 2008)

u r modem light is going totally off or its on but not blinking means data is not received or send.If the modem lights r not off and stay on but not blinking its happen when user using Bridge connection(Dial-up).And if light is not stable so its problem with ADSL link from exchange.


----------



## Indranil92001 (Dec 9, 2008)

izzikio_rage said:


> @Indranil92001 : thanks....
> 
> The download manager gives speeds upto 20kbps ....also i noticed that mutorrent shows a red icon near my download ....on clicking it gives a message that a firewall or router is limiting my traffic and i need to open a port so others can connect...suggest?


 
You need to port forwarding for getting the green icon in your torrent client. I dont know what type of ADSL Router you are using. But I can say that you have to set the port number ( the number have in your torrent client ) in your ADSL Router. If you have the problem to set the port forwarding then fiend that the DMZ settings have in your ADSL Router or not. If you have the DMZ settings then put the IP address of your Computer. This will help you to directly connect with other torrent client in the net.
If you dont fiend the DMZ settings and if you have problem to set the port forwarding then best things is to setup PPPOE in your desktop and directly connect from it. It dose not need port forwarding for your torrent client.
If you need to set the port forwarding in your ADSL Router then you can chat with me then I can tell you live the process of seetings port forwarding in your ADSL Router.


----------



## REY619 (Dec 10, 2008)

People i got my BB on 1st MArch 2007. They gave me Type one modem(UT300R2U) with one USB and one ethernet port. I didnt needed wifi that time.
But i got a notebook and i need a wifi enabled modem now. Can someone tell me can i get a wifi modem from BSNL on giving the difference of present modem and new modem?
Or i can also purchase outright from them too... Has anyone else been through similar experience?
Thanx..


----------



## shri (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes you can. Dont know the procedure. Go to your BSNL's HQ. Calling them usually doesnt help.


----------



## paroh (Dec 10, 2008)

Is any one of u bought the MTNL router and now wants or surrender the router to mtnl ??


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 11, 2008)

@NIGHTMARE
sorry i meant internet light. the dsl looks stable but as data transfers the ethernet and internet lights blink. but as the speed goes to 100 the lights stop blinking.so what's the problem?
EDIT: my router is ut StarCom 300R2U.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 12, 2008)

try both mode bridge and poppe


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 12, 2008)

i got the BSNL Dataone BB in kolkata. they messaged me the username, password and the portal ID... 

by mistake the message was deleted....

now a friend of mine used to use username and password for the BB usage in a software he used... but told me that i will need the portal ID to do the same... 

Can anyone tell me how to check the usage... pls help


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2008)

^^only the BSNL guy can tell


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 13, 2008)

please someone help i can't get the bridge mode working!


----------



## anshul (Dec 15, 2008)

Where do I get the modem drivers for the BSNL modem MODEL No.-ZTE ZXDSL-831All


I need to format my PC and dont have the drivers for it........


----------



## janitha (Dec 15, 2008)

For the first time in 3 years I am having a problem with Dataone. Yesterday I upgraded my mobo and CPU and did a fresh install after format. (which btw, I do every 2-3 months) Now, in addition to the dataone icon in the task bar, there is another similar one with an  exclamation (!) in a yellow triangle which says " LAN - Limited or no connectivity". The repair option also doesn't work with a report saying some problem with IP address. Dataone works, but like the old dial up. Pl help.


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2008)

janitha said:


> For the first time in 3 years I am having a problem with Dataone. Yesterday I upgraded my mobo and CPU and did a fresh install after format. (which btw, I do every 2-3 months) Now, in addition to the dataone icon in the task bar, there is another similar one with an  exclamation (!) in a yellow triangle which says " LAN - Limited or no connectivity". The repair option also doesn't work with a report saying some problem with IP address. Dataone works, but like the old dial up. Pl help.


This should perhaps work.

*img237.imageshack.us/img237/317/seethisqa3.th.jpg


----------



## janitha (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry the icon is not LAN but "Local Area Connection"


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2008)

janitha said:


> Sorry the icon is not LAN but "Local Area Connection"


Aren't you talking about this:
*img176.imageshack.us/img176/3930/hmmmzf4.jpg

Well, whenever I reinstall windows, I also face the same problem as what you've mentioned. And to get rid of that *yellow ! *mark, I do what I've posted. 

I can even connect if I don't configure Local Area Connection but I'm not able to access the router page *192.168.1.1 without configuring.

Well, did you try what I've posted?


----------



## janitha (Dec 15, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Aren't you talking about this:
> *img176.imageshack.us/img176/3930/hmmmzf4.jpg
> 
> Well, whenever I reinstall windows, I also face the same problem as what you've mentioned. And to get rid of that *yellow ! *mark, I do what I've posted.
> ...



Exactly the same. I didn' try the earlier advice since I couldn't see the imageshack image either in firefox or IE. By the way, I am using PPoE.


----------



## paroh (Dec 16, 2008)

U can try to reset the router to factory default


----------



## janitha (Dec 16, 2008)

@gagandeep
Reset didn't work. Can you pl explain the procedure?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 17, 2008)

janitha said:


> @gagandeep
> Reset didn't work. Can you pl explain the procedure?




open ur router setting and Enable DHCP Server problem will be solved


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2008)

janitha said:


> @gagandeep
> Can you pl explain the procedure?


*img99.imageshack.us/img99/4938/88364868il4.th.jpg

*img338.imageshack.us/img338/4981/16226051dz6.th.jpg

*img237.imageshack.us/img237/317/seethisqa3.th.jpg


----------



## bhunnu16 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Wireless Sharing*

I got a wireless Siemens SL2 141(Type B) wireless modem with my dataone connection. The modem is currently connected to my desktop PC. Now I want to share the internet connection on my laptop simultaneously with the PC. Is it possible to share the connection between a Desktop and a Laptop at the same time.


----------



## wbinodkr (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless Sharing*

dear Bhunnu16
u have to set ur wireless modem in router mode. enter 192.168.1.1 in ur browser url and enter admin and admin as ur id and password (as in most router). enter in WAN and set PPPoE and save then reboot. thats all. Another important things is u have to set SSID in such a way that both in ur router and laptop must have same user ID and password.


----------



## bhunnu16 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Wireless Sharing*



wbinodkr said:


> dear Bhunnu16
> u have to set ur wireless modem in router mode. enter 192.168.1.1 in ur browser url and enter admin and admin as ur id and password (as in most router). enter in WAN and set PPPoE and save then reboot. thats all. Another important things is u have to set SSID in such a way that both in ur router and laptop must have same user ID and password.



Thanks wbinodkr.

Is anyone able to view the usage details on *bbservice.bsnl.in.
I am able to login but there in the select month menu there is no option. Please tell me where can I view my usage details other than this site.

I am not able to view data usage on *bbservice.bsnl.in.
Does any one facing this problem. Kindly tell me where can I view my usage details other than this site.


----------



## panacea_amc (Jan 7, 2009)

people,
i have a question. i got my new dataone connection..i got my userbame and password...where do i go to to see my account usage?? i have not got any portal ids>..


----------



## Samyajit (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm using BSNL DataOne Broadband connection. I've purchased Siemens C2110 ADSL modem from BSNL. These days I'm facing a problem that the modem is hanging after sometime-all the four leds(Power-Red,Link-Yellow,Data-Green,PC/USB-Green/Red) are becoming still. I'm connecting the modem through the USB port. After the modem hangs no data transfer occurs and the USB ports also hang and cant detect any other USB devices. The modem is drawing power from external source. The modem does not get detected if I reboot it. All the lights except the one of PC/USB-Green/Red glow. The modem starts working after I reboot my system. I’ve stopped the device from going into power save mode. I've tried reinstalling modem drivers,USB Root and even WindowsXP. The problem is persisting.
Motherboard: KOB 815eTFSX
Please help.....


----------



## Maxfx (Jan 7, 2009)

I want to know the difference between four different types of modems offered by BSNL
i.e. TYPE-I,TYPE-II,TYPE-III,TYPE-IV


----------



## mrbgupta (Jan 7, 2009)

Maxfx said:


> I want to know the difference between four different types of modems offered by BSNL
> i.e. TYPE-I,TYPE-II,TYPE-III,TYPE-IV



Type I : 1 Ethernet,1 USB
Type II : 1 Ethernet ,1 USB, Wi-Fi
Type III : 4 Ethernet,1 USB
Type IV : 4 Ethernet,1 USB, Wi-Fi


----------



## paroh (Jan 7, 2009)

Go for type 4 wireless modem (4 Ethernet and Wi-Fi). I don't know whether it has usb port or not. As mtnl type 4 wireless router has 4 Ethernet, Wi-Fi


----------



## Shreelesh Kumar (Jan 11, 2009)

panacea_amc said:


> people,
> i have a question. i got my new dataone connection..i got my userbame and password...where do i go to to see my account usage?? i have not got any portal ids>..


Without portal ID you cant check account usage. You have to call up BB customer care and they will provide you with one.


----------



## red_devil (Jan 11, 2009)

guys what is this portal ID that you are talking about ??

even i didn't get one... but to check my usage on dataone.in i only enter the username and password give to me...

never have i found the necessity for any portal id's..

[or has it got anything to do with NIB 2 ?? ]


----------



## Shreelesh Kumar (Jan 11, 2009)

n6300 said:


> guys what is this portal ID that you are talking about ??
> 
> even i didn't get one... but to check my usage on dataone.in i only enter the username and password give to me...
> 
> ...


I check my usage at data.bsnl.in and my mail id ends with @mail.bsnl.in unlike the dataone.in site where it ends with @dataone.in. I dunno which is NIB-1 and 2 but for both users it seems to be different. In fact, I cant even remember my portal ID. There are 11 digits in it!


----------



## chi321 (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone here facing browsing speed prob? Since 2-3 days I'm getting horrible speed while surfing but old good download speed, 200 on torrents and 230-240 on rapidshare. This is happening with my friend too who lives near my home. Using 500 NU and in Indore.


----------



## korak (Jan 13, 2009)

1st of all i dont know wat the problem is, it goes like this,
my data1 connection was having some problem frm the exchange side ,after they got it cleared some workercame to home and did some kind of changes in my data1 modem  through entering 192.168.1.1 in explorer and they change my i.p from 192. 168.1.3.. I was using commodo internet security [free version fully updated].It detected a new network i.e. 192.168.1.3 and allowed it to make contact through internet.

After sometime my firewall started crashing ,so i decided to re-install windows[XP SP2].everything went smoothely but whenever i tried to connect to internet one of the svchost.exe closes and i lose connection i.e their is dsl link but no connection.I then tried formatting all my hard disk but the problem persist.If u want i can give u the detail of svchost.exe error. richt now i'm using firefox and utorrent ,but i've to restart every time i lose connection.Its really frustating, svchost.exe when closes the message is "Generichost for Windows" is closed unexpectedly and blah blah .....................if ur able to understand my problem then pls help me out. I've not played CS for last 72 hrs. and the net connection is causing a lot of frustation if u want ne other info. pls tell me or mail me at korakcs@gmail.com


THIS IS MY THIRD RESTART JUST TO SEND THIS POST


----------



## Shreelesh Kumar (Jan 20, 2009)

I just switched to 750 unlimited plan. Want to know what is the torrent speed you guys are getting on this plan.  I'm getting like 30-35 tops on a good torrent now.  I was on 500+ plan earlier and used to get around 200 kb/s after configuring port forwarding and reannouncing torrents on btreannouncer.


----------



## VexByte (Jan 20, 2009)

Shreelesh Kumar said:


> I just switched to 750 unlimited plan. Want to know what is the torrent speed you guys are getting on this plan.  I'm getting like 30-35 tops on a good torrent now.  I was on 500+ plan earlier and used to get around 200 kb/s after configuring port forwarding and reannouncing torrents on btreannouncer.


Getting the same speed on 750 UL plan !


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 20, 2009)

Shreelesh Kumar said:


> I just switched to 750 unlimited plan. Want to know what is the torrent speed you guys are getting on this plan.  I'm getting like 30-35 tops on a good torrent now.  I was on 500+ plan earlier and used to get around 200 kb/s after configuring port forwarding and reannouncing torrents on btreannouncer.



u r getting good speed in this plan no problem


----------



## Shreelesh Kumar (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks VexByte and NIGHTMARE.. I was afraid of getting this reply.


----------



## rakesh401 (Jan 22, 2009)

*error 1019:*

I get the following error when I try to connect to BSNL.
Error # 1019
System could not allocate the required space in a Registry log

When I start mu computer I get no erros but as soon as I try to connect to the internet I get this error. Any clues on how to resolve this ?

I get the following error when I try to connect to BSNL.
Error # 1019
System could not allocate the required space in a Registry log

When I start mu computer I get no erros but as soon as I try to connect to the internet I get this error. Any clues on how to resolve this ?

I get the following error when I try to connect to BSNL.
Error # 1019
System could not allocate the required space in a Registry log

When I start mu computer I get no erros but as soon as I try to connect to the internet I get this error. Any clues on how to resolve this ?


----------



## clayman (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello!

My modem: D-Link GLB-502T
I have configured my modem in bridge mode.

Every now and then the "ADSL" led keeps blinking & goes off and hence i am not able to connect to the internet. I want to know if this is a problem on my side or BSNL's side. How do i get about it?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 25, 2009)

no its not your problem its BSNL, sync failure.


----------



## clayman (Jan 26, 2009)

azaad_shri75 said:


> no its not your problem its BSNL, sync failure.


Thanks! Whenever i try to call their customer care, they ask me as to which modem i use & when i tell them that its an own modem, they say that they cannot help me as they dont have any info on that modem!
I finally lost it & shouted at them & now they say that i havent configured my modem properly and they have to change some IP address in my system! WTF!!!
Is there any way i can convince them that its THEIR fkin fault not mine?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 26, 2009)

tell them its sync problem, when adsl  link is stable the light does not blink, ie you are connected to bsnl dslam, then it would your problem, otherwise its their problem.


----------



## clayman (Jan 26, 2009)

azaad_shri75 said:


> tell them its sync problem, when adsl  link is stable the light does not blink, ie you are connected to bsnl dslam, then it would your problem, otherwise its their problem.


Thanks for the help! will keep you posted as to what happens!


----------



## cyberbuddy_jake12 (Feb 2, 2009)

Please help !!!!!!! I have a broadband conexion home 500 . My problem is that the connection disconnects occasionally , especially while downloading . This has been happening for a week now . It all started when I accidentally canceled the windows update going on while I was downloading a software . It has become a very annoying thing rite now becoz I get disconnected forcefully while surfing the net . Please help!!!


----------



## Shreelesh Kumar (Feb 2, 2009)

cyberbuddy_jake12 said:


> Please help !!!!!!! I have a broadband conexion home 500 . My problem is that the connection disconnects occasionally , especially while downloading . This has been happening for a week now . It all started when I accidentally canceled the windows update going on while I was downloading a software . It has become a very annoying thing rite now becoz I get disconnected forcefully while surfing the net . Please help!!!


I've been having the same problem over last week, and I wasnt downloading any update so its unlikely to be related to the update. I had this problem quite long back for a while after which it rectified and connection had become stable. I think calling up BSNL would help rectify the problem.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 2, 2009)

@cyberbuddy_jake12:It is highly unlikely that canceling the update is the reason.My advice is that get the number of your local exchange and lodge a complaint ,I too get this problem sometimes.Ask them to test your phone line.
Personally ,I have found that after they check your line you get exceptional connectivity for a few days.


----------



## cyberbuddy_jake12 (Feb 3, 2009)

My line seems to be okay since my adsl led keeps on blinking . But sometimes the lan led goes out and that's when it gets disconnected .


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 4, 2009)

Lan led may may mean you have some driver problems or NIC hadware problem try re-installing your NIC drivers.
Personally, my  lan led has never gone out in the past two and a half years.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 4, 2009)

hey guys ....I live in jaipur and am planning to take the BSNL 750 bucks unlimited account ...what is the speed I can expect and how is the connection?

hey guys, I live in jaipur and am planning to get the bsnl unlimited 750 bucks plan .....what is the speed i can expect and how is the conneciton overall.?


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 4, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> hey guys ....I live in jaipur and am planning to take the BSNL 750 bucks unlimited account ...what is the speed I can expect and how is the connection?
> 
> hey guys, I live in jaipur and am planning to get the bsnl unlimited 750 bucks plan .....what is the speed i can expect and how is the conneciton overall.?


you can expect speed upto 256kbps.

In my experience its changes between 25kBps to 28kBps


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 5, 2009)

seems good.....how are the services and all and how long do the guys at BSNL take to get this installed


----------



## manishjha18 (Feb 12, 2009)

hey i have bsnl 750 unlimited plan..i always get bill more than rs 1000.i have using since 6 months.
addl advance fixed deposits--rs 166
service tax-----------------rs 90
any help guys-- and i have no idea how to login in bsnl site too.


----------



## y2j826 (Feb 12, 2009)

manishjha18 said:


> hey i have bsnl 750 unlimited plan..i always get bill more than rs 1000.i have using since 6 months.
> addl advance fixed deposits--rs 166
> service tax-----------------rs 90
> any help guys-- and i have no idea how to login in bsnl site too.



There are 2 750 UL plans, one is 750 and no free calls and other is 750+(already using normal telephone plan) so means you have to pay 750+(whatever u plan using before broadband) and service tax is must have to pay always, thats how its more then 1000


----------



## nkhlgeorge (Feb 12, 2009)

hey i get extremely slow speeds for my rapidshare downloads, only bout 30 kb/s is there any way to get better speeds?? does anybody know which server to chose while downloading in India to get optimum speeds??


----------



## y2j826 (Feb 12, 2009)

nkhlgeorge said:


> hey i get extremely slow speeds for my rapidshare downloads, only bout 30 kb/s is there any way to get better speeds?? does anybody know which server to chose while downloading in India to get optimum speeds??



if you have 750 unlimited plan then you cant increase your speed for downloading, maximum speed limit to download on 256 kbps plan is 32-34 kbps . . .


----------



## manishjha18 (Feb 12, 2009)

y2j826 said:


> There are 2 750 UL plans, one is 750 and no free calls and other is 750+(already using normal telephone plan) so means you have to pay 750+(whatever u plan using before broadband) and service tax is must have to pay always, thats how its more then 1000


hey i dont need phone--so if i change to 750 one i i wont have to pay addl advance fixed deposits.


----------



## y2j826 (Feb 12, 2009)

manishjha18 said:


> hey i dont need phone--so if i change to 750 one i i wont have to pay addl advance fixed deposits.



then in such situation u need to pay 750 i.e your broadband charges and service tax on it thats all


----------



## srbharadwaj (Feb 13, 2009)

The DSL link on my modem keeps blinking and hence i'am unable to connect to the net for the past 2-3 days....normally the DSL links blinks for a few secs whn we switch on the modem and then stabilizes and connects to the net......whn i called the CC they said may be the telephone wire had some disturbance but when we use the phone there absolutely no disturbance...what could be the problem???


----------



## Ponmayilal (Feb 14, 2009)

So far I had absolutely no problems in accessing yahoo.com, which is my home page.For the last four days however it does not open most of the time. Most other sites do open and there is absolutely no problem.
I know that there is definitely a problem at BSNL end though I have no  definite clue whatsoever as to what exactly it could be.I guess this problem arises when they route data through a particular route since at other times there is absolutely no problem.I got this clue when the "VisualRoute 2008" program which plots the various intermediate  nodes from start to end indicated that the route for a particular site has changed from what it was before and the present route has more data loss.

I have also noted that during the past four five days there are times when no websites will open though PPPoE connection is established.At those times the only website I can access is the dataone portal where I can check the service records.

I do not call the call center guys as they are absolute fools and I will only be increasing my blood pressure.

Is anyone else experiencing this problem of yahoo.com not opening most of the time and intermittent connectivity loss though PPPoE connectivity is alright?


----------



## andy_65_in (Feb 22, 2009)

Im using paln 250 bsnl since a year. latelt since the last 3 months i cant stream videos fron youtube etc -they are jerky.what could be the problem


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 23, 2009)

check ur speed from www.speedtest.net


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 23, 2009)

@srbharadwaj:





> The DSL link on my modem keeps blinking and hence i'am unable to connect to the net for the past 2-3 days....normally the DSL inks blinks for a few secs whn we switch on the modem and then stabilizes and connects to the net......whn i called the CC they said may be the telephone wire had some disturbance but when we use the phone there absolutely no disturbance...what could be the problem???



Does it disconnect and blink after you have connected?
You are not going to hear any disturbance, the net signal operates at a higher freq than at what voice data is sent on ph line.

@Ponmayilal:Yeah I get this problem with google ,wikipedia etc (using PPOE) sometimes but it is the fault of BSNL(DNS server) ,but many times there is no connectivity loss and other sites open fine.Get them to check your line for any problem, it is 5-10 min procedure anyway, so you can dial agin to check what they found out.It's sad but you might need to haggle them to do it because they are used to doing it at a leisurely pace. 

@andy_65_in:they might be not getting buffered properly, you surely mustnt be trying to play some of the HD stuff available there because it may bring down a weak computer.Anyway what browser are you using?


----------



## andy_65_in (Feb 24, 2009)

my speed using indiabroadbandforum speednet is 385 kpbs download and 140 upload, im on a vista home basic compaq laptop working on wi fi and a m at dehradun.initially a few months ago the video straeming was xcelent but now it has started to stop and start every time i stream a video from any link anywhere on the net.im on plan 250 bsnl


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 24, 2009)

Afaik most of the video streaming sites are not hosted in India so it might be some local server problem that doesn't allow you a proper connection.Also, that speed test is most probably from a local server(i.e somewhere in India) and IMO the value is too low considering that 250 Plan allows upto 2Mbps.You should try to get your line checked.Also, connection quality depends on the distance where modem is installed from the exchange.
Can you name those sites which are being a problem?


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey can anyone suggest me good DNS Server other than OpenDNS?


----------



## andy_65_in (Feb 27, 2009)

well uchiha i was trying youtube and even certain aviation video sites -im using a wi fi link.can the use of a direct non wi fi link make any difference.its quite frustrating


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 27, 2009)

my bsnl adsl link lamp is troubling from past 1 day

the link lamp comes...but after i connect net...abt a minute or less the link goes off...net freezes...

i complained to office...they say many have the same prob ...we say currently rectifying it at xchange

is ther anything else i shud check for such prob??

my bsnl adsl link lamp is troubling from past 1 day

the link lamp comes...but after i connect net...abt a minute or less the link goes off...net freezes...   

i complained to office...they say many have the same prob ...we say currently rectifying it at xchange  

   is ther anything else i shud check for such prob??


----------



## viruses (Feb 27, 2009)

can anyone recommend a good unlimited plan for me in bangalore.i want to go for dataone


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2009)

The Conqueror said:


> Hey can anyone suggest me good DNS Server other than OpenDNS?


Primary: 4.2.2.2
Secondary: 4.2.2.1


----------



## Lakshman8800GT (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: *10.240.43.216/ asking for chinese languge pack*



Choto Cheeta said:


> for past few hours i am getting this messege when ever i try to login to DataOne Portal from few PCs in our Cafe... all of them running windwos XP SP2 Pro with update2date....
> 
> *img458.imageshack.us/img458/1404/untitled6uo.th.jpg
> 
> i get this messege only when i log in from any Administrator account... i dont understand why does BSNL DataOne account portal needs *chinese languge pack*




why the hell is chinese language pack pack required ???


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 3, 2009)

> why the hell is chinese language pack pack required ???


I remeber something like that too, and "why the hell" indeed.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: *10.240.43.216/ asking for chinese languge pack*



Lakshman8800GT said:


> why the hell is chinese language pack pack required ???


This portal is made by Huawei, which is the Chinese telecom Co, and if you notice closly interior parts of this portal are in Chinese Language. check out the help section


----------



## pkr (Mar 7, 2009)

F1 .. F1 .. F1

hi .. i have a Huawei SmartAX MT-841 ADSL router .. it always used to set up adsl (the data path) in *interleave* mode .. just a few hours back (march 7, 2009 around 7 pm) .. it automatically switched over to *fast mode* .. i want to switch back to the interleave mode .. could any of you guide me !!

oh .. and i don't want to sound rude but PLEASE don't reply things like "_Why do you want to switch back to Interleave_" or "_fast mode is way better than interleave mode_" or something similar

expecting a early reply .. may *digit* prevail !!


----------



## HACKER@PUNJABI (Mar 11, 2009)

i have 1GB connnection of bsnl,
when ever i check the usage in the bsnl profile , they have writen that "Usage excluding night time unlimited"

when i had bought the connection, they had not told me abotu this "night-time unlimited"  thing.......

and can u tell me when from what time does, night time unlimited starts..............


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 11, 2009)

the night time unlimited plan starts at 2am,but the thing is that on their site there is no mention of night unlimited for Rs 250 plan a.k.a 1GB plan.It might be that this service is available only in your circle check out the bsnl site of your state for more information.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 12, 2009)

there is no free unlimited night time for 250 plans.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 15, 2009)

i was getting error  678 for past few days in my bsnl

now i m able to connect to net but the link goes down in usage more than 1hr or more...

is ther any prob with my modem? coz the bsnl lineman checked my line n said it was ok....prob may be b.w modem n server he said...i already compalined but no response.....wat to do


----------



## upendra_gp (Mar 17, 2009)

i have a strange prob.my modem connects and DSL remains on. but wen i try to connect thr dialing connection(i have configured bridging)it says remote computer didn't respond. i have to try several times before it actually connects. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## srbharadwaj (Mar 24, 2009)

uchiha_madara said:


> @srbharadwaj:
> 
> Does it disconnect and blink after you have connected?
> You are not going to hear any disturbance, the net signal operates at a higher freq than at what voice data is sent on ph line.


 
What do you mean by "Does it disconnect and blink after you have connected?" it dos'nt connect at all just keeps blinking and then goes off after some time again keeps blinking.....normally when it connects properly the DSL link and Internet link is 'ALWAYS ON'  

Pls help what could be the problem


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 25, 2009)

I meant whether the link led on modem continued to blink after your disconnection from the net.
IMO you have got a bad line i.e. there is some fault in the line that is degrading signal quality, get it checked by BSNL.


----------



## sankalpkulkarni (Mar 28, 2009)

try to chk ur connt in the cmd promt using the "ping (ip addr)" cmd
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


viruses said:


> can anyone recommend a good unlimited plan for me in bangalore.i want to go for dataone



depends upon ur budget and usage of net everyday


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 28, 2009)

I would like to know any good unlimited plans from BSNl 
Is th 500Rs plan(night unlimited) cheapest from BSNL?

I am currrently using 250Rs 1 GB....Plz help


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 28, 2009)

^^Home 500Combo+
2mbps,2.5GB download limit,night unlimited and no phone rent.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 29, 2009)

hi all..

today in my home i got BB home 1350 conextion type 2 modem ..

the speed i got on speedtest is around 430 kbps..

i tried different timess.. i get around that speed only..

does switching on the wifi in the modem will rduce the speed...

and how to max the speed..

please can anyone give me good configuration deatils.. on which to switch on which to switch off...like 

gDMT
G Lite
ADSL2
ADSL2+

these option..

i had dataone in chennai .. that time i came across these things.. thats why i am asking..

can anyone help ..

i want to get max out of this connection..

pease help me guys..

an i also want to secure the wifi connection ..

how to do..

i have 4 ethernet ports.. how to configure them so as to connect mmy laptop , my ro`s lap and ps3 ( wwifi )


----------



## vivekkanu (Apr 9, 2009)

isn't there any extra phone rent in home 500 combo........??


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 10, 2009)

^There is no pphone rent for 500Combo+


----------



## vivekkanu (Apr 10, 2009)

ajaybc said:


> ^There is no pphone rent for 500Combo+



i m asking about home 500 combo.....not about combo+


----------



## manishjha18 (Apr 15, 2009)

Chargeable Units (KB)
Excluding Night Unlimited---486431--
i am using 500 with 1.5 GB free download and upload limit--
so have i crossed the limit or i still have (1.5 GB-0.4 GB )bandwidth left for surfing during daytime.please confirm it or i will be screwed
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Chargeable Units (KB)
Excluding Night Unlimited---486431--
i am using 500 with 1.5 GB free download and upload limit--
so have i crossed the limit or i still have (1.5 GB-0.4 GB )bandwidth left for surfing during daytime.please confirm it or i will be screwed


----------



## go4saket (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a 500 Combo plan where the speed as declared by BSNL is 256 Kbps to 2 Mbps i.e. 32 KBps to 256 KBps. Whenever I download anything, my speed keeps between 195-205 KBps. Is there any way/trick by which I can further boost the speed, pushing it to 256 KBps.


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 25, 2009)

^Hi Saket.Long time no see.
I use Internet Download Manager.It can push the speed upto 225KBps.


----------



## go4saket (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Ajay! I generally download stuff from torrents and otherwise DownThenAll extension of Firefox...


----------



## shawnmarsh (Apr 28, 2009)

I am not able to access acount status page of dataone.If anyone know the URL please reply.The existing link is dead.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Apr 29, 2009)

try  data.bsnl.in


----------



## uchiha_madara (May 6, 2009)

(rant)BSNL is A POS company .Its going to be over a month now with me calling those imbeciles almost every other day and still my broadband(haha wtf I never get proper speeds) connection is not fixed.Hope the damn company goes underground.


----------



## Maxfx (May 8, 2009)

I want to share my broadband connection between 3 PCs all runnig vista (No Service Pack) how do i do it? I have got modem from BSNL Which is of TYPE-B(4 LAN & Wi-Fi, Model SL2_141).
I visited the following link but it didnt help
Step 9 is misguiding when I clik edit i get the page with"ATM PVC Configuration
"
Link-*www.calcuttatelephones.com/dataoneinstall/mu10.html[/URL]

I am using Home 500 Plan that requires me to enter Username and Password to connnect to the internet. I want that users connected to this modem to get connected to the internet without the need of entering any detail including myself.


----------



## uchiha_madara (May 9, 2009)

you have to set the modem/router to ppoe connection(AFAIK this is what's it called).try google, most probably someone has a guide out on how to do it,if that doesn't help try guides for other modem types like huawei 841 or zxdsl 531b.hope it helps.


----------



## Maxfx (May 9, 2009)

I found the solution for sharing the net connection  those who are interested may visit this page

*mydataone.net/router/wa3002g4.html


----------



## JohnephSi (May 18, 2009)

Hy guys i gt my bsnl broadband 2day wid ma modem siemens c2110 . bt tell me the configurations 2 make the connections go smoothly.i am connecting thru lan directtly thru router mode..plz tell me the precautions so that i donot get charge when iam in happy hours..n  ha i gt 0.75 mb per sec..goin 2 repiar my line also..plz thelp me plz


----------



## JohnephSi (May 19, 2009)

No replys eh. . .n guys plz share ur tips bt using hme 500 plan per day. How much 2 use. Plz.


----------



## uchiha_madara (May 20, 2009)

Partition your 2.5GB monthly allowance into four half's around 600MB per week,surfing and youtube videos are alright but beware of going overboard.Go all nuts in happy hours but be sure to get the bsnl server times by logging on to check your usage and making a good estimation,going full throttle downloading 5-10 mins before happy hours will drain your limit fast.
Also, get your line repaired cuz 2mbps are real easy to get.


----------



## JohnephSi (May 20, 2009)

How many KBS guys u used per day in home 500 plan...how much is consumed per day 4 browsing 4 bt 4 hrs without download...i checkd daily usage 2.....


----------



## JohnephSi (May 20, 2009)

n Guys how much speed do u get in home 500 plan


----------



## uchiha_madara (May 21, 2009)

JohnephSi said:


> How many KBS guys u used per day in home 500 plan...how much is consumed per day 4 browsing 4 bt 4 hrs without download...i checkd daily usage 2.....


My usage varies but I always keep a lookout on my usage. speed is around 2Mbps most of the time( I PM'ed you back but the site shows some error)


----------



## Nayak (May 22, 2009)

I recently upgraded my plan from 500 to 1350 ul plan in Bangalore.  I get download speeds of 60 kbps uniform at both day and night.  Is that correct ?  

What is the average speed of the bangalore users on 1350 UL plan ?


----------



## JohnephSi (May 25, 2009)

my dataone unable to connect during happy hours.2 day...i gt the link bt no data transfer y....bt now iam gettng it


----------



## uchiha_madara (May 27, 2009)

One more thing start your mega transfers in happy hours by logging into the net after happy hours start.If you are up and running net before happy hours disconnect the net and reconnect then sart happy hour transfers.(I lost 609 MB because of this stupid mistake)


----------



## red_devil (May 31, 2009)

^ never has that happened to me 

anyways guys i'm planning to change from my home 500 plan to Unlimited .. what is the total cost for that per monthly ? is it 750+tax or what ?
and how much time does it take for the bsnl guys to make the change ?


PS : why did the mods remove this thread from being a sticky ?? the search feature on the forum $ux and now this  someone put it back up there...


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jun 1, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ never has that happened to me
> 
> anyways guys i'm planning to change from my home 500 plan to Unlimited .. what is the total cost for that per monthly ? is it 750+tax or what ?
> and how much time does it take for the bsnl guys to make the change ?
> ...


It is Rs 750 inc of all taxes.You have got to give the bsnl guys the application before the end of the month for them to change your plan for the next month.


----------



## sam_1710 (Jun 1, 2009)

Guys, I'm on the unlimited 750 BSNL plan.

Whenever there's a rain my connection keeeps gettin disconnected, I thought its a problem with the wire that connects the Telephone pole to my place, and so I replaced that completely. Unfortunately the problem still exists.. Please help me as to what I must do... 

Thanks


----------



## paroh (Jun 1, 2009)

sam_1710 said:


> Guys, I'm on the unlimited 750 BSNL plan.
> 
> Whenever there's a rain my connection keeeps gettin disconnected, I thought its a problem with the wire that connects the Telephone pole to my place, and so I replaced that completely. Unfortunately the problem still exists.. Please help me as to what I must do...
> 
> Thanks



If ADSL or LINK lights go off it is *definitely*  a  wire problem or line problem. To further check open ur router in browser (192.168.1.1) and see the SNR margin if it goes below 12 ur line will be no stable and u will encounter frequent disconenction
​


----------



## sam_1710 (Jun 1, 2009)

I jus replaced the whole wiring with the help from the local lineman..
and the SNR is 33.2(downstream) and 10(Upstream) normally.. I'll check it out when I experience disconnection..


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2009)

uchiha_madara said:


> It is Rs 750* inc *of all taxes.


It is 750 *excluding* the service tax.


----------



## ¦Rage--o×¦ (Jun 1, 2009)

hey guys i got BSNL 750 ul.. i get dl speed of 20-25kbps avg..while using dl acc i get 25-30kbps..can u tell me sm tricks to increase my dl speed?


----------



## ico (Jun 1, 2009)

^ that's exactly what you should be getting.

It is a 256 kilobit per second connection. So, you should get 256/8 = 32 kilobytes per second.


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 2, 2009)

hey frnds can u tell me any site to see my bsnl usage except www.dataone.in. This site opens rarely.(I mean bbservice.bsnl.in which is opend when we click Usage Detail Protal on www.dataone.in).


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jun 2, 2009)

ico said:


> It is 750 *excluding* the service tax.


my bad

try data.bsnl.in


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 2, 2009)

data.bsnl.in also not working for me it when i check usage it says an error has encountered please login again. Any other site present.


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2009)

Go here to check your usage: *10.240.160.195/webLogin.jsp

This will only work if you are a NIB-1 user i.e. your IP address is 59.x.x.x.

--x-x-x-x-

For NIB-2 people i.e. IP address is 117.x.x.x, the portal is *bbservice.bsnl.in/


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 2, 2009)

that's what i have 119.x.x.x ip adress of my router and bbservice.bsnl.in doesn't work for me always.


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 4, 2009)

SEE WHAT BSNL HAS DONE


I has  500 C Home plan of Bsnl Broadband in which i has 1.5 gb limit and night 02:00 to 08:00 hrs unlimited. I ran night unlimited for 3 days consecutively this month to download Windows 7 RC 1. But see what they have done see in the image. The usage from 2:15 AM to 2:51 AM was included in night unlimited but see this 1:57 to 2:14 this is not included in night unlimited. Although it must be in it. I started internet at later than 2:01 AM and this is exact. And see what they have written it is started from 1:57:57. Now see BSNL's clock is short of time. And I fear that of other 2 days also i started later than 2:02 AM and they may include it in my usage.

SO hey can anyone help me in this issue.


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2009)

If you've any query & problem, do call @ their so-called customer care and bash them!!!


----------



## red_devil (Jun 4, 2009)

arrey someone help me :


i was tinkering around with my router home page didn't  know what i was doing and then somehow felt this itch on my hand and hit the "restore factory default" thing on my router home page.

now i am pretty much fooked -- i have to dial a connection and i can't seem to open my router home page and worse yet, DHCP is inactive.

how can i sort this out ?


// i know its not  BSNL specific problem... but heck i've left the job of creating new threads to all the spammers around here.


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 5, 2009)

As i have said in my last post that i fear that they will include my other usage also my this fear partially comes true. What they have done is that they has included usage from nearly 1:56 to 2:26 which includes 303 mb (download and upload both) so my total usage now is above 540 mb in starting of month see. 
What they have done


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 5, 2009)

As i have said in my last post that i fear that they will include my other usage also my this fear partially comes true. What they have done is that they has included usage from nearly 1:56 to 2:26 which includes 303 mb (download and upload both) so my total usage now is above 540 mb in starting of month see. 
What they have done


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2009)

red_devil said:


> arrey someone help me :
> 
> 
> i was tinkering around with my router home page didn't  know what i was doing and then somehow felt this itch on my hand and hit the "restore factory default" thing on my router home page.
> ...


Reset once more, but this time using the button.

If DHCP is still inactive, then configure like this.

Computer IP address: 192.168.1.2, Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0 and Gateway: 192.168.1.1


----------



## red_devil (Jun 5, 2009)

^ not happening. i still can't access my router home page... still DHCP is disabled and i still have to dial my connection.


----------



## JohnephSi (Jun 5, 2009)

*Billing doubt*

Guys i ve seen my  usage 2day,,my bill gt generated on 16 th of every mnth,the thing is that ive may billeed usage of  666049KB  in the mnth of May n unbilled of 534839KB in the mnth of june......is my latest usage the sum of the 2.........


----------



## hsr (Jun 8, 2009)

guys, urgent help needed i lost my portal id, and i have my multiplay id, i.e. the conection's username and password. Using the multiplay's login, i cant see usage. any way to get my lost portal id?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 9, 2009)

just call the call center.


----------



## JohnephSi (Jun 9, 2009)

Guys i ve seen my usage 2day,,my bill gt generated on 16 th of every mnth,the thing is that ive may billeed usage of 666049KB in the mnth of May n unbilled of 534839KB in the mnth of june......is my latest usage the sum of the 2.........


----------



## NauticA (Jun 19, 2009)

is there any website working where i can check my download usage and the limits..??


----------



## NauticA (Jun 19, 2009)

i am on home500 plan


----------



## y2j826 (Jun 19, 2009)

NauticA said:


> is there any website working where i can check my download usage and the limits..??



*sancharnet.in/dataoneredirect.htm


----------



## NauticA (Jun 20, 2009)

y2j826 said:


> *sancharnet.in/dataoneredirect.htm


it says 403 Forbidden*Forbidden*

 You don't have permission to access / on this server.


What now?


----------



## Davidboon (Jun 20, 2009)

For Multiplay users Checkout *bbservice.bsnl.in or *data.bsnl.in


----------



## sameer.pur (Jul 8, 2009)

Having a strange problem with DataOne connection...
More specifically i think my router is the problem.
Sometimes it suddenly just goes off (all 4 lights goes off at once)
It happens randomly, only a few times in Happy Hours but mostly in night 8-11 PM
After 2-3 minutes it just goes up automatically. I don't even have to do a thing.
My Router is ZTE 831AII. Connection was provisioned on 1st April 2009.

Now... Is my router is at fault?? Do I have to change it?

EDIT:->

I think I solved my problem... 
Maybe putting it between my LCD & Speakers was causing the sudden breakdowns.
Now i have put it far.. so i haven't encountered any offs for a while..
But i still want to cnofirm...!!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 10, 2009)

hey guys has there been any change in the 256kbps wireless connections installation cost....earlier it was 3700 and when i asked yesterday the price they told me was 5700...is this true? should I wait before i buy the connection?


----------



## clayman (Jul 17, 2009)

hope someone can help me out here.

*Modem*: MT841
*Issue*: Even though i am using a splitter, whenever i pick up my phone my broadband gets disconnected. BSNL ppl have replaced all the wires from the exchange upto my place, changed the ports twice but the problem persists. I have tested my modem and my splitter elsewhere and both are working fine.

Has anyone faced similar problems? Can someone suggest something?


----------



## bhunnu16 (Jul 18, 2009)

I have bsnl 500 home plan with siemens SL1412 modem cum router. yesterday while I was surfing the light went and from that time my attenuation is constant with down-35 and up-31.5. The SNR keeps is varying. I heard no voice in the line. Though I am able to surf net but the connections keep getting disconnected in 5 min or more. Also the speed has reduced a lot. Kindly tell me what can be the problem.


----------



## anni (Sep 29, 2009)

My bsnl broadband is not working for the last 5 days. anybody else is also facing the same issue in bangalore . when i call to customer care he says, ya issue in 4-5 areas/locatily in  bangalore. we r trying to fix the issue.


----------



## Aspire (Sep 29, 2009)

*data.bsnl.in/wps/portal said:
			
		

> Dear Node incharge / Customers -- Here we *want inform* the existing plan names are getting renamed, as *mensioned*. Home 125 --> BB 125 , Home Combo 199 --> Combo 199 , Home Combo 299 ---> Combo 299 , Home 500 --> BB 500 , Home 500 C --> Combo 500 .



Nice English??????


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2009)

Bump! Time to move the thread.


----------



## doctoraslam (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi,

I have subscribed a BSNL Dataone 750-Unlimited access plan. 
I have installed 2 os. Ubuntu Linux & Windows 7.
From last 3 weeks I am facing this weired issue. If I try to download anything directly from Net, for e.g any software from filehippo.com or any songs, It downloads perfactly without any problem.
But when I try to download through any Torrent, In Linux, My internet Connection stops working after 4-5 Minutes & In windows, It gives blue screen error in 4-5 Minutes.

One of my friend said that, when you are only downloading, its no problem but when You are downloading & uploading at same time(which happens in torrent), it gives error. It means it can be a LAN Card issue or BSNL Router Issue.

My Router model is ZTE (ZXDSL 831AII)
System Configuration :
Intel Core2Duo
2GB Ram
160GB Seagate Harddisk
Intel DG31PR Desktop Board
Nvidia GT220 Graphics Card

Please Help me find what can be the problem?
Thank You


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2010)

^ I think you need to buy a new LAN card.


----------



## james347 (Mar 24, 2010)

I am planning to start BSNL Dataone broadband connection in coming months, and i am interested in wi-fi modem which BSNL supplies with their connection, what i want to know is that does anyone has setup his/her wi-fi modem? what are the necessary setting to be done for faster browsing... 

plz. post your reply i would be highly gr8ful as earlier i was using normal model (huwaie's one). Give the step-by-step method of configuring the wi-fi modem for  BSNL Dataone broadband connection..  

thanks in advance 

cheers !!!!!!!!!


----------



## stonecaper (May 25, 2010)

From the past  1.5 Week MY 500C is behaving Like Crazy.
Only 10-12 KBPS Speed
tried 18 Servers  including RS MU HF MF.Changed DMs [JD,OD,IDM Etc].No Result

1.Torrent Speed Is Quite Fine

2.Speed before 2 am and aftr 8 am is Superb

Cant Migrate To Airtel.has anyone Found Out a way Out of this?

I Just won an RS and an MU PRe account In a Forum Contest *broadbandforum.in/images/smilies/cry.gif *broadbandforum.in/images/smilies/cry.gif *broadbandforum.in/images/smilies/cry.gif *broadbandforum.in/images/smilies/cry.gif


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 26, 2010)

if you have already downloaded a lot in happy hours then by month end or by last week it happens, have observed that since 3-4 yrs.............


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 26, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> if you have already downloaded a lot in happy hours then by month end or by last week it happens, have observed that since 3-4 yrs.............



This happens to me too. Its too bad, last week of every month goes with hell of slow speeds. If we are paying ,then why are we barred of proper service ?


----------



## jpramgarh (Jun 11, 2010)

plz tell me that how to configuration of ZTE ZXDSL 531B for multiuser,
i have bsnl broadband connection


----------



## avadh.joshi (Jun 12, 2010)

hey,guys...i hve the bsnl broadband connection with 750ULplan currently activated...bt i dont get enough speed...the speed is really very slow,i get only the speed of 30kbps in downloading the data...what may b the reason for that?Is that the fault of modem that come with the connection? or anything else?plz help me...thanks in advance...


----------



## max_demon (Jun 13, 2010)

256kbps = 32 kBps


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jun 16, 2010)

i've got bsnl 500c+ n it totally sucks i neva get above 180kbps on utorrent n i get 240@ max on idm, but for the past 15 days max speed is 180 on idm, so thinkin on ditchin this bs n opting for airtel impatience 899


----------



## ico (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ hahaha, opt for Airtel Impatience 899 and enjoy 256kbps i.e. 32kB/s after 6GB. 

Atleast you are getting 180kB/s i.e. 1.5mbps on Home 500C+ and you can download around 3GB in 6 hours during night itself.

BSNL Home 500 is the best plan out there. Period.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 16, 2010)

> BSNL Home 500 is the best plan out there


 If i rule out the ping jumps while i play counter Strike online(i should get 70-80ms), then i guess its the best plan available. Best price and best speeds.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jun 21, 2010)

seriously??!!but it says download speeds o 4mbps i tot i may get atleast 400 to 500kbps n din know the capping but iot shouldn matter as i'll be using a seedbox all i need is the bandwidth n an unlimited plan


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 30, 2010)

how is bsnl's 750/- unlimited plan ,it says 512 kpbs - how much is average speed for both download and upload?any users let me know?


----------



## ico (Jun 30, 2010)

^^ around 55 kB/s for both download and upload.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 30, 2010)

i get avg 47-50 KB/s in torrents

60KB/s avg in downloads direct

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------




NauticA said:


> is there any website working where i can check my download usage and the limits..??



*10.240.48.195/


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 30, 2010)

so is it good compared to 500/- 256kpbs plan? am thinking of changing to it.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 30, 2010)

^^ H500 is 2Mbps

UL750 IS 512Kbps


its good ...if u can downlaod in morning then dont change

i mean if u r heavy downloadER be in H500


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 1, 2010)

ok got it, so it would not benefit much in changing..........


----------



## pauldmps (Jul 1, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to get rid of my BSNL Broadband connection. I want to terminate it.


----------



## ico (Jul 1, 2010)

pauldmps said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get rid of my BSNL  Broadband connection. I want to terminate it.


Go to the exchange and fill up the form.


----------



## *avi* (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi ..I have a *Home combo 500 Combo plan* from *bsnl dataone*...which saying it's *SU* type i.e for single user ..My question is *Can I use LAN wires or proxies etc to use it in my two pcs both at a time or say one at a time? *


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jul 17, 2010)

*Low Download Speeds*

Hi guys, i recently changed my BSNL broadband plan (20 days ago, 28th june) from BBG 600 to BBG 500 which has 1.5GB limit & night 2-8 unlimited. I tend to get only 50-55 KBps maximum download speed if i download with utorrent(2.0.2) even with good amount of seeders, as well as with DAP(9.4). This was not happening before my plan change, eventhough i had varying speeds. I use to get around 128 to 150 KBps but not now. I have optimised my system settings such as increasing the number of half open connections(using patches) or setting MTU using TCP optimiser. I have also set the QOS reserve bandwidth to 1%. I have also forwarded the port for utorrent and have correct upload settings (using azureus online upload calculator). I scanned my system using Norton 2010 & Hijackthis. But no reports. I tried using OpenDNS servers for 7 days, but no use. My connection still doesn't get above 55 KBps.. why is it so..? My home is located 13 km from main office and a local exchange is 3 km away. Should i contact my local exchange about this problem.? I have a pentium 4 3 ghz system with 256MB ram, 80 GB HDD & gigabyte 915 series board.. My router is Teracom Type 1..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 17, 2010)

*avi* said:


> Hi ..I have a *Home combo 500 Combo plan* from *bsnl dataone*...which saying it's *SU* type i.e for single user ..My question is *Can I use LAN wires or proxies etc to use it in my two pcs both at a time or say one at a time? *




Just uses your rooter in always on PPP mode. (goto  192.168.1.1-admin/admin -->wan setting-->ppp--->enter ur bsnl id/pass...click apply reboot)

and get a ethernet switch...and one cable from router to one port ...from switch port to pc....just turn on lan ...voila internet


----------



## Sathish (Jul 18, 2010)

i have UL750 plan.

after increasing the speed of UL plans from 256 kbps to 512 kbps by BSNL, 
While downloading files from rapidshare, hot file and other file sharing sites  the download speed is restricted to 256 kbps.  But browsing speed is upto 512 kbps. 

is BSNL restricted the download speed of these file sharing sites purposefully.?

anybody have these problems?
pl share


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 18, 2010)

^^ no no its wt max you get from RS for free user..

try premium accnt

i use JDownloader


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 24, 2010)

MTNL providing online broadband plan change.

MTNL Mumbai, Self Care Portal

bsnl has this kind of online facility??


----------



## *avi* (Sep 2, 2010)

BSNL asking to download Self Care Software softwere....what it is I mean what benifit I will get....should I install it?
what's ur opinion?


----------



## janitha (Sep 2, 2010)

*avi* said:


> BSNL asking to download Self Care Software softwere....what it is I mean what benifit I will get....should I install it?
> what's ur opinion?



It is a nuisance and seems from Karnataka BSNL! How to block the site which has been hijacking my home page for the last few months?


----------



## way2jatin (Sep 2, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> ^^ H500 is 2Mbps
> 
> UL750 IS 512Kbps
> 
> ...



truly Its a  good plan for downloader


----------



## salvachn (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm currently on UL900 plan that provides 4 Mbps (More really like 3.5 Mbps) upto 8 GB (and then 256 kbps  ) I wish to know if I can keep my modem switched on forever, so that this 8 GB limit is never reached in the ISP log at their BSNL Portal site. If that is not possible I'd be switching to H500 plan soon.


----------



## Chris222 (Sep 17, 2010)

My distant friends using Dataone Bandwidth usage finder by ShaPlus.

But few days back it gave an error message that ,BSNL site has been changed.

So is new version of Dataone Bandwidth usage finder available?


----------



## vwad (Sep 19, 2010)

What is the upload speed of BSNL UL Combo 1350 latest 2 MBPS Plan ?


----------



## sujit_g86 (Sep 20, 2010)

m using bsnl 2G sim, when i select GSM mode in network it gives good range in my room but if i change network to UMTS i.e 3G then the range is very weak so just wanted to know whether i'll get good range of 3G if i use 3G USIM card instead of 2G GSM card...... plz reply


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 30, 2010)

I have currently taken 625 Plan in Broadband. Can anybody here tell me what would be the first bill like. I got a bill of Rs 1400. I'm not sure about the split up. I initially planned for Rental modem but had to go for buying BSNL modem.


----------



## salvachn (Sep 30, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> I have currently taken 625 Plan in Broadband. Can anybody here tell me what would be the first bill like. I got a bill of Rs 1400. I'm not sure about the split up. I initially planned for Rental modem but had to go for buying BSNL modem.



They would have included the activation charges, modem price, etc with taxes. You'll find it under a sub part on the bill.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 1, 2010)

salvachn said:


> They would have included the activation charges, modem price, etc with taxes. You'll find it under a sub part on the bill.


I have still not received the bill. I checked this with the Customer Support. Is there a site where I can login and view my Bill?


----------



## Nuxer (Oct 1, 2010)

I recently changed my BSNL BB plan from BBG FN Combo 500 to BB Home Combo ULF 900. According to BSNL website speed of BB Home Combo ULF 900 is 4Mbps. But my speed is still around 2Mbps. How can I increase my speed?


----------



## blacklight (Oct 7, 2010)

How is the BSNL 's UL750 plan for browsing ? i mean will it be really slow while browsing ? planning to shift to that..i dont download much downloading but browsing seems to eat up into my d/l limit...currently averaging 70 MB per day..


----------



## y2j826 (Oct 7, 2010)

blacklight said:


> How is the BSNL 's UL750 plan for browsing ? i mean will it be really slow while browsing ? planning to shift to that..i dont download much downloading but browsing seems to eat up into my d/l limit...currently averaging 70 MB per day..



UL 750 isn't too slow for browsing, if you don't download too much stuff then go for it and enjoy your broadband without any data limit...


----------



## Faun (Oct 8, 2010)

Guys I am getting speeds like this, but I have applied for 750UL connection. Also, not able to access data usage in bsnl portal as the username password is different. 
*www.speedtest.net/result/982477975.png


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 8, 2010)

ichi said:


> Guys I am getting speeds like this, but I have applied for 750UL connection. Also, not able to access data usage in bsnl portal as the username password is different.
> *www.speedtest.net/result/982477975.png


Even When I took 256 UL plan I got higher speed than what I'm supposed to get so no surprise that you are getting higher speed than what you are supposed to get.


----------



## Faun (Oct 8, 2010)

^^a windfall I suppose


----------



## Rahim (Oct 8, 2010)

@ichi: Didint BSNL doubled the speeds of 750UL and 1350UL to 2mbps upto certain limits?


----------



## Faun (Oct 8, 2010)

^^As per the triff its 512kbps for 750UL, but i am getting in excess

.:Unlimited Home Only:.


----------



## INS-ANI (Oct 14, 2010)

hey guys i have a query regarding bsnl broadband query.. i have no bsnl landline connection at my residence(at ranchi).. is bsnl offering such connection which doesn't require to get bsnl landline as addon(which i dont need anyway)?


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2010)

Landline is needed.

You can go for wireless EVDO if you want.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 14, 2010)

here in nagpur I have read that BSNL is giving free landline phone with registration of broadband...
Anyways u can take the cheapest landline offer and get broadband connection


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 14, 2010)

Guys having issues with the BSNL bill. I didnt receive it as yet. Can I get my bill online or through BSNL office? I need the split up of all the things they have charged.

Can anybody tell me what was their first bill like? Not sure about the charges.
I was charged Rs 1492 for my first bill for UL 625 Plan.


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2010)

well, you can get the bill through BSNL office or the place where you submit the bills. I always do that.

Additionally, here is the online portal: BSNL Portal || Online Payments -- Landline bills-Cellone Bills-Online recharge

You need to register and see whether your District is available or not. Long time ago, BSNL used to give a hundred rupee discount on online payments through the portal.


----------



## INS-ANI (Oct 14, 2010)

@sujyop,@ic
EVDO is a good option, but doesn't suit my requirements. I want the connection for my dad, and his requirement is very low. Once in 6 month i visit home for fortnight and then i need to scale up the bandwidth.

BSNL+landline attracts unnecessary charges of landline  (waise i m not aware of landline rental, how much is it?).
EVDO requires an investment of 2500 and tariff is approx 700 buks, but as i knew it cant be scaled down.


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2010)

^ well, Landline Rental is Rs.180 iirc.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 14, 2010)

dont take soo much tension man...

just *deposit Rs.500* and get *combo 500 broadband *offer...that way u get *1.5gb@2mbps+2-8am night unlimited*(if u go home and decide to download something)+*175 calls free*

soo ur bill for internet+landline will come Rs.550 (Rs.50 modem rent)monthly
and they can make 175 calls free


----------



## ico (Oct 14, 2010)

^ yea, no rental fee in the Home 500 Combo plan.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 14, 2010)

ico said:


> well, you can get the bill through BSNL office or the place where you submit the bills. I always do that.
> 
> Additionally, here is the online portal: BSNL Portal || Online Payments -- Landline bills-Cellone Bills-Online recharge
> 
> You need to register and see whether your District is available or not. Long time ago, BSNL used to give a hundred rupee discount on online payments through the portal.



I have already registered my number in the portal. But all it displays is the total amount due whereas I need the complete split up and also there is a link for full bill which upon clicking leads me to another place where it says not available.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 14, 2010)

ajayritik said:


> I have already registered my number in the portal. But all it displays is the total amount due whereas I need the complete split up and also there is a link for full bill which upon clicking leads me to another place where it says not available.



Yup I too registered 2 days back and it shows the amount but says bill is not available...I hope i can see bill next month coz this is middle of the month..maybe


----------



## INS-ANI (Oct 15, 2010)

@sujyp... thanks
just tell me 1 thing. whats d initial investment i have to make in the combo plan? just 500 buks?  is that only installation charge?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 15, 2010)

Buddy I cant say for sure...offer changes from place to place better u call bsnl customer care and ask them
Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd(BSNL)-Customer Service Network


----------



## ajai5777 (Oct 16, 2010)

INS-ANI said:


> just tell me 1 thing. whats d initial investment i have to make in the combo plan? just 500 buks?  is that only installation charge?



If you have landline connection, the charges for first month will be

- 500 as security deposit
- modem price, if you are purchasing it else modem rent
- 500+usage charges+phone calls exceeding free limit+10% tax

there is no installation charge I guess I didnt have it when I took the connection.


----------



## kamal_saran (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello brothers my friend have modem of adsl2  cpe with bsnl broadband connection. Plan is unlimited. We are from punjab. When i am trying to connect my phone nokia n80 then it finds wifi connection and connects but after some time it says no gateway reply. We access to 192.168.1.1 log in. In wireless network settings . Security set to disable . Channel is default. Hide ssid is no. In phone it appeared to be open network. But unable to browse internet . Due to no gateway reply. Please help me.


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 16, 2010)

I got a new UL combo 750 plan and I'm getting 2mbps... 
Hopefully I don't get any retarded bill and get fu*ked by BSNL.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2010)

Bro my friend just got his broadband connection 1 week before...all we have to do is to give them a latest phone bill and a filled form...
no deposit...no installation charges...15 days unlimited download@2MBPS..no paisa paid

as INS-ANI said he didnt have landline connection so I think he will have to pay Rs.500 or Rs.2k deposit...I cant confirm that



> I got a new UL combo 750 plan and I'm getting 2mbps...
> Hopefully I don't get any retarded bill and get fu*ked by BSNL.



I think its under the 15days unlimited offer....after 15 days u will get 512UL


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 19, 2010)

Guys I'm still not sure what kind of billing this BSNL folks do? For the First month I got a bill of Rs 1498 which I'm not sure why they charged so high? For the second month I get a bill of Rs 900. We have used the phone to make outgoing calls not that often. I thought for Rs 625 it will come max upto Rs 700 bill


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2010)

@ajay 
OK I can simplify ur query a bit...nowdays BSNL charges (security deposit or installation charges or advance monthly rental) in the 1st month bill itself which is would be specified in ur bill clearly

soo in ur 1st bill of 1498----- 625+50(modem rent)+xxx charges+service tax(12.5% of amount)+telephone rent+extra calls

In ur second bill 625+50+telephone rent+calls+12.5% service tax = 900

I hope u understand the complicated calculations


Note: I have assumed u have taken BSNL BB650UL as ur broadband plan..and modem is on rent


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 19, 2010)

This is the split up according to BSNL for my first bill
625 Plan Deposit
500 Installation Landline
250 Modem Installation
500 Landline deposit 
on this there was Rs 500 Waiver since I paid advance at time of taking connection.

I'm trying to get detailed bill for the both months but unable to do so. Tried registering online as well.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2010)

ok so u booked a landline along with broadband...then the bill is normal..

625 Plan Deposit...there is a one month advance payment for each plan
500 Installation Landline...landline installation charges r there 
250 Modem Installation....since u took modem on rent its modem deposit
500 Landline deposit ...u get a landline phone..its security deposit


soo ur bill becomes 625+500+250+50+phone rental + 12%tax


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey guys need help.
I recently discontinued Itemised  Bill Statement. The BSNL guy was telling if we register to BSNL site we can check the calls made etc. Does anyone know about this?


----------



## R2K (Dec 17, 2010)

how many days does it take to get the broadband connection after applying for it?
i already have a landline at home
What abt the modem they provide...? Does it have wifi capability?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2010)

My friend got modem in 3 days and connection got activated in 5 days

U can select the wifi enabled modem I think its rent is Rs.20 more then default one.


----------



## R2K (Dec 17, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> My friend got modem in 3 days and connection got activated in 5 days
> 
> U can select the wifi enabled modem I think its rent is Rs.20 more then default one.



wow...just 5 days? ...i thought it takes months to get it activated..
how much do u pay as modem rent....?


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 17, 2010)

R2K said:


> wow...just 5 days? ...i thought it takes months to get it activated..
> how much do u pay as modem rent....?



I agree with you on this. When I first applied for the connection I was told I would get it in 5 days time but finally got everything set including BB only after a month.
But you never know with BSNL. It can really surprise you.


----------



## vaithy (Dec 17, 2010)

Availability of Modem determined the BB connection time.. It is ages that BSNL made centralised purchased using Tender.. Now a days purchases made only locally at piece meal method which is not sufficient.. Sometimes, they ask the diversion of surplus modem from nearby exchanges to give new connection to minimise delay..But at present modem ,dropwire stock is very minimal in almost whole of the India..
with regards,
vaithy


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2010)

my freind really got BB connection in max 7 working days

if u rent ur modem then u will have to pay a modem deposit of Rs.500 in the next bill

Normal modem rent is Rs.50 and wifi modem costs Rs.80 per month


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 31, 2010)

Friends, I submitted application to change my dataone plan from Home 500 to ULF 900 Combo.
They said that the change would be effective from 1st Jan 2011.
This change disrupted service for about a week,i got the modem replaced(had utstar 300,now siemens c2110),also got new userid password.
IP also changed from 59.xx.xx.xx to 117.xxx.xxx.xx.

Now,i need to check my usage details at data.bsnl.in.

But where do i find out what my current dataone plan is? How do I confirm the change?

Help!


----------



## Ebest (Jan 7, 2011)

Can any one tell me how to reboot BSNL ADSL2+ CPE/IAD Type-I modem easily from the browser?

I am using BSNL ADSL2+ CPE/IAD modem
model no :AN-1020-20
 and i need to reboot it quickly from the browser...For beetel modem i used 192.168.1.1/rebootinfo.cgi
But this is not working for BSNL....Some one help me with this....


----------



## Pragadheesh (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi,

I reside in Bangalore and I am using BSNL Combo 500 plan(Night 2an-8am Unlimited and Day time usage is 1.5GB).

Recently I found that my download during the time 2AM-8AM has been charged. I put uTorrent scheduler and went to sleep by 845pm. I am sure that No download happened till 2am. But BSNL has charged the entire download.

How can I rectify this problem.? Whom should be contacted? Any help please.

See below my download details.

Start Time           : 13-02-2011 08:59:27 PM	
Stop Time            : 14-02-2011 07:29:47 AM 
Download (KB)    : 802924		
Upload (KB)	   : 231874	
Total Units (KB)   : 1034798	
*Chargeable Units(KB) Excluding Night Unlimited: 1034798  

Thanks in advance.*


----------



## neo_anderson (Feb 22, 2011)

hi everyone,

I was expecting frequent broadband disconnections for a while now. I was having UTStarcom Wifi modem, with UL750 plan. Speeds were good, in browsing as well as in utorrent. But frequent problems made the BSNL people change my modem to AR800V v3.0 yesterday, after which I am facing low speeds, both in browsing and utorrent. Please help me out. I am attaching screenshots of router config and speedtest. I am in Ahmedabad.

Please tell me if i am doing something wrong


----------



## spikygv (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

Been using BSNL 750+ broadband with UTStarCom WA3002-g1 router for a few years now. Since two weeks, i'm unable to access several ( random ) websites including thepiratebay , sourceforge , mangaspoiler.com . The download speed with uTorrent is fine ( 63kB/s ) but other downloads have become slower ( 20kB/s ).I've tried contacting the customer service but to no avail.

Resetting the router has had no effect. The problem persists in Windows XP, Ubuntu and Windows 7 and presents itself even in my laptop.

Is there anything I can do to diagnose the issue and solve it ? Or is it time to switch over to Airtel or some other BB ISP ?


----------



## spikygv (Feb 26, 2011)

Issue solved.

Reduced MTU from the default 1500 to 1456.

LAN has a MTU of 1500. Dont see why this could cause a problem. Maybe some of the bsnl servers cant handle MTU of 1500 ? Then why was I the only one experiencing trouble ? Perhaps the issue is connected with the ADSL MODEM at the BSNL switching center.

If anyone can throw some light over the WHY, i'm all ears.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Mar 18, 2011)

Pragadheesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I reside in Bangalore and I am using BSNL Combo 500 plan(Night 2an-8am Unlimited and Day time usage is 1.5GB).
> 
> ...


*

same issue here  they  charged  my  whole night  unlimited  and send me a bill for Rs.6850*


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2011)

U people should understand that its a govt company...I too have paid 7000 and 5000 2 years back but after that I understood the system....

Look simply u just can not schedule the torrent and go to sleep...U have to restart the net connection after 2 and disconnect it before 8.

If u dont want to do it manually seach for softwares which will automate it.

Steps to be followed
1.Keep the PC started and disconenct the internet
2. Schedule the utorrent to start automatically on window start and shedule it to download after 2 and stop after 8.
3. I am using *Inticker* to connect internet at 2:05 
4.I use *poweroff* to shutdown the PC at 7:55

Thats It

Try it


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Mar 20, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> U people should understand that its a govt company...I too have paid 7000 and 5000 2 years back but after that I understood the system....
> 
> Look simply u just can not schedule the torrent and go to sleep...U have to restart the net connection after 2 and disconnect it before 8.
> 
> ...



but i use to connect to my internet  after  2 am(  2:10am   to 2:30 am ) and disconnect  it after 7:30 am , even if  i  am using internet before that  i disconnect it on 2:01  and again on 2:10  and then reconnect  it , earlier everything  was fine but now  they charged the total  usage from this month of feb , should i  write directly  to nodal or  general manager  of BSNL( for my area )


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2011)

Prakash29617 said:


> should i  write directly  to nodal or  general manage  of BSNL( for my area )



Yeah, do that. There might be a problem at their end.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 20, 2011)

I am on BSNL ULD 1350. The advertised speed on the website is 4mbps upto 20 GB but all I get is 2mbps (Around 220KB/s). What should I do?


----------



## masterkd (Mar 20, 2011)

Prakash29617 said:


> should i  write directly  to nodal or  general manage  of BSNL( for my area )



well, i had the same problem once..wrote lots of letters and wasted complete 3 days in telephone bhavan but nothing happened..in the end i had to cough up 2.5k..bsnl never accepts faults on thier side!!


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2011)

Prakash29617 said:


> but i use to connect to my internet  after  2 am(  2:10am   to 2:30 am ) and disconnect  it after 7:30 am , even if  i  am using inter before that  i disconnect it on 2:01  and again on 2:10  and then reconnect  it , earlier everything  was fine but now  they charged the total  usage from this month of feb , should i  write directly  to nodal or  general manage  of BSNL( for my area )



bro can u show us the usage stastics...I mean take a snapshot of usage page of that month and post it here....i am sure there must be something wrong

or download this software from How to check BSNL Broadband usage
and post the statistics or graph anything


----------



## R2K (Mar 20, 2011)

How much does BSNL charge for New broadband connections
I am planning to go with 512 kbps UL.
how much will i have to pay for setting up the whole thing( i mean deposit modem charges etc)


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Mar 21, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> bro can u show us the usage stastics...I mean take a snapshot of usage page of that month and post it here....i am sure there must be something wrong
> 
> or download this software from How to check BSNL Broadband usage
> and post the statistics or graph anything



here i am  attaching my  single screen shot for my  usage  of my  usage, please have a look  link of a excel file BBUsageSessionDetails_List.xls all red marked and bold are my  night usage .

To be honest  I am not gonna pay  a single penny  extra to them , its their fault , why  should a customer gonaa suffer and pay  for that ?


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Mar 21, 2011)

R2K said:


> How much does BSNL charge for New broadband connections
> I am planning to go with 512 kbps UL.
> how much will i have to pay for setting up the whole thing( i mean deposit modem charges etc)


if you  already  have a landline  connection
then bb moderm security  Rs.500+ BB installation charge Rs.250+ Rs.750 (1 month security , if you don't have a Landline the add Rs 500(security )+ Installation charge Rs 500

your First bill will be 2500+moderm rent + taxes= Rs.2845.00..



masterkd said:


> well, i had the same problem once..wrote lots of letters and wasted complete 3 days in telephone bhavan but nothing happened..in the end i had to cough up 2.5k..bsnl never accepts faults on thier side!!


well thanks for  sharing your experience bro  , but if it will happen with me i will  write directly  to the  president or C.E.O of bsnl with sub  cheating and fraud done by bsnl and then  write a grievance to CPGRAMS
check  the link  first  following the simple procedure of tier 3 Consumer grievances



The Conqueror said:


> I am on BSNL ULD 1350. The advertised speed on the website is 4mbps upto 20 GB but all I get is 2mbps (Around 220KB/s). What should I do?




Created  a selfcare Id  and    register a  service complaint for no data/ slow data .you willl get  a call  from their cc executive within 3 days


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 21, 2011)

i need cheap bsnl unlimited plan...
BB Home Unlimited 499 or BB Home Combo Unlimited 625 ?

i am currently using the BB Home UL 750 plan with landline phone Monthly fixed charges Rs 120


----------



## R2K (Mar 21, 2011)

Prakash29617 said:


> if you  already  have a landline  connection
> then bb moderm security  Rs.500+ BB installation charge Rs.250+ Rs.750 (1 month security , if you don't have a Landline the add Rs 500(security )+ Installation charge Rs 500
> 
> your First bill will be 2500+moderm rent + taxes= Rs.2845.00..



WTF...Thats hefty.....
How much do i have to pay if i already have a land phone connection?(Beacuse i already have a BSNL landline for like 15 years)

And how long does it take to get the application processed and connection to get activated
BTW i am planning to take 512kbps UL


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 21, 2011)

R2K said:


> WTF...Thats hefty.....
> How much do i have to pay if i already have a land phone connection?(Beacuse i already have a BSNL landline for like 15 years)
> 
> And how long does it take to get the application processed and connection to get activated
> BTW i am planning to take 512kbps UL



Dont worry now days bsnl activates the connection in a weeks time...512kbps is great i used it for last 1 year...but not good in summer coz computer will get soo heated up downloading all day n night.
I switched to 600combo+ 

@Prakash29617...I will show u my usage...that way u would understand better...will put the screenshot in night


----------



## R2K (Mar 21, 2011)

^^
I am gonna come home for vacation..and i need internet all day long....so UL conn. is a must
And i have my old pc at home(Not sure if it is still working as it was shutdown before 2 years when i left home) which can be used as a download rig


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 21, 2011)

my usage in bsnl site

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TYeVqeyrqqI/AAAAAAAAF50/iVAK56unz44/s800/usage.JPG

and this is the graph...very useful to keep track of downloads
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TYeVrf-yzXI/AAAAAAAAF54/NMeATZ-m44s/s800/chart.JPG

here u can see the blue mark is night download and pink is day usage...even MB is written below it


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Mar 22, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> my usage in bsnl site
> 
> *lh4.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TYeVqeyrqqI/AAAAAAAAF50/iVAK56unz44/s800/usage.JPG
> 
> ...




Sujoy I dont have a dataone a/c  posting  screen shot from bill analysis in attaachments  , i  have only  selfcare id  tomorrow i  will  visit to my  regional bsnl office and  will create a dataone account and also   have to write a complaint to SDO for the same . lets see  what happens  



R2K said:


> WTF...Thats hefty.....
> How much do i have to pay if i already have a land phone connection?(Beacuse i already have a BSNL landline for like 15 years)
> 
> And how long does it take to get the application processed and connection to get activated
> BTW i am planning to take 512kbps UL


 well in  my case  i  got a bb connection  within 3 days of submitting application 

you  have to pay Rs. 750 as a security for ul plan+Rs. 500 for moderm security (refundable)+ moderm rent Rs.60/80+ monthly  usage charge Rs .750 + taxes  total =Rs.2294.4
If you register upto 31 march  you will get  15 days unlimited 2 mbps download check this *link*


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2011)

too bad...there is actually problem from bsnl side...It seems it was working fine initially then after 5th they begain charging...going to bsnl office is best idea


----------



## baiju (Mar 22, 2011)

Pragadheesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I reside in Bangalore and I am using BSNL Combo 500 plan(Night 2an-8am Unlimited and Day time usage is 1.5GB).
> 
> ...


*

I also have the same plan since last 2009 December. At the time of installation, the engineer clearly gave me an advice: If you connect to broadband before 2am and let it continue, then it will not come under the free usage scheme and it will also be charged, That is, all data transfer from the time you started the connection to 8 am wii get charged. I think this is clearly stated in the bsnl website. So you should disconnect your net connection before 2am and establish fresh connection after 2 am. I connect my broadband at 2.10 am and continue up to 7.50 am to be on the safer side. I also noticed that data transfer up to 8 am is free and there after it gets charged. So whether you disconnect at 8 am or not, you should always connect only after 2 am. Also keep your computer time updated. Usually windows will do it automatically. It is better that you create a dial up connection rather than the always on connection. I used the windows task scheduler to resume the computer from sleep at 2.05 am and dial a connection at 2.10 am. Hope this clarifies your doubt.*


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Mar 24, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> too bad...there is actually problem from bsnl side...It seems it was working fine initially then after 5th they begain charging...going to bsnl office is best idea


 welll  sujay  today when i  check  my  unbilled amount is  Rs.933 , i think the e-mail works  but still have to   visit the  exchange  tomorrow  to create the  dataone a/c + waiver on BB installation charges +  earlier 20% discount issue    and  conform  whether they  have rectified it or not .  attaching the screenshot  for the same


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 24, 2011)

Prakash29617 said:


> welll  sujay  today when i  check  my  unbilled amount is  Rs.933 , i think the e-mail works  but still have to   visit the  exchange  tomorrow  to create the  dataone a/c + waiver on BB installation charges +  earlier 20% discount issue    and  conform  whether they  have rectified it or not .  attaching the screenshot  for the same



Thats great...one of my friend have same type of connection like yours...he to dont have any portal ID or dataone account...he told me that the billed amount will come like that and at the end of month the free data will be discounted automatically and also it would be written on the bill like that


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 9, 2011)

BSNL did it again I had 750 UL plan and I wanted to change it to 600Combo

Now previously they used to start the offer from 1st of every month..

This time they did it in between...I applied for change of plan on 24th and they started the plan on 24th evening itself....

Now I didnt know about this...and in 24th -28th I used 1.7gb of data

Now I dont understand how they sent me a extra usage bill of RS.2535...if its 1700 mb extra then 1700*0.2 thats like 340Rs

In my application I mentioned that change from 1st March 2011...this isnt my fault

Now will go to bsnl office for ***** discussion


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Apr 10, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> BSNL did it again I had 750 UL plan and I wanted to change it to 600Combo
> 
> Now previously they used to start the offer from 1st of every month..
> 
> ...



contact directly  to general manager , do you have a copy  of  the application with  receiving (signature of bsnl staff) ? if yes the  write a direct mail  to the nodal  officer too . hope it will help  you.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a copy of application but its not signed  still will go tomorrow lets see what happens...will update here


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2011)

sujoyp said:
			
		

> I have a copy of application but its not signed


I think there might be some problem for you. why isnt it signed  ?


Best of luck anyway!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 10, 2011)

The Conqueror said:


> I am on BSNL ULD 1350. The advertised speed on the website is 4mbps upto 20 GB but all I get is 2mbps (Around 220KB/s). What should I do?



It is a very common problem with 4 Mbps planned. Would have suggested to talk to SDE 

SDE = Sub Divisional Engineer

Call customer care and ask for his no. (they normally give). He can check your settings from his end (as the cap is at exchange, not your home) and lift the cap

Most users got fruitful result. SDE is the right person to address this issue.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 11, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I think there might be some problem for you. why isnt it signed  ?
> 
> 
> Best of luck anyway!



I never faced this problem before...I gave them that copy and they stapeled it with some printed note....but it dont say that plan is changed..it says customer have applied for plan change

*update :* I went to their office and no one could find out why they charged me soo much...and they wont consider the application anyways signed or unsigned.

They said they will send my case to pune IT department and find out the result...if it less then they will adjust it with next bill


----------



## R2K (Apr 14, 2011)

^^
hmm...thats the pain with these limited bandwidth connection..
thats why i opted for 750 UL plan...i mean i won't get into a cardiac arrest seeing the internet bill by the end of the month....

BTW how can we know the total amount of downloads we made with a UL plan


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2011)

R2K said:


> ^^
> 
> BTW how can we know the total amount of downloads we made with a UL plan




U will find that on the bill itself...usage.

But it was not a mistake...if they had told me that the offer is changed at that moment itself I would have used it properly not like a unlimited one


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 14, 2011)

R2K said:


> ^^
> hmm...thats the pain with these limited bandwidth connection..
> thats why i opted for 750 UL plan...i mean i won't get into a cardiac arrest seeing the internet bill by the end of the month....
> 
> BTW how can we know the total amount of downloads we made with a UL plan




i use BSNL Portal     \

>View Your PostPaid Usages 

BSNL provided me with Portal UN and PW when i got my UL750+ Broadband connection


*img845.imageshack.us/img845/6439/unledoi.jpg


----------



## R2K (Apr 14, 2011)

^^
that site is not even opening at my end


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2011)

That sites open up at my home but are we suppose to check that daily...


----------



## Pragadheesh (Apr 16, 2011)

Link: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband...blems-bsnl-dna-a201bei-modem.html#post1374762

PS: I have created a new thread, kindly give your views for resolving my problem either here or in the thread created.


----------



## R2K (Apr 21, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> my usage in bsnl site
> 
> 
> and this is the graph...very useful to keep track of downloads
> ...



which is that software that you use to check the bandwidth usage


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 22, 2011)

R2K said:


> which is that software that you use to check the bandwidth usage





he is using dataone bandwidth 3.1


How to check BSNL Broadband usage


----------



## R2K (Apr 22, 2011)

While using that software its saying that it can't fetch the usage data from the bsnl website
I tried to check manually in the post paid section of the bsnl portal but is blank
earlier i used it to find the usage details but now it shows nothing or blank page.
Does this happen usually..BTW i am on BSNL 750 UL


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 22, 2011)

no i dont find any problem like that...did you downloaded the correct version...there are 2 versions according to ip addresses..

this software is very useful coz bsnl sometimes doesnt opens up easily.


----------



## R2K (Apr 22, 2011)

i think the version is correct....
i checked my usage status like a week ago and it was totally working....But now it just shows a blank page.....i know it might be dumb to ask but is it because my bandwidth crossed a certain amount

update
strange ...its fixed now..


----------



## sanju (Apr 24, 2011)

it is not showing usage details


----------



## R2K (Apr 24, 2011)

^^
this happened with  me too...
Just wait for a day and it will get fixed itself


----------



## baiju (Apr 25, 2011)

sanju said:


> it is not showing usage details



Don't worry. This can happen occasionaly if the bsnl server is down or busy. Happened with me a no. of times. The best method is to send an sms to 52295 with the message BBU <your land phone number with std code>


----------



## R2K (Apr 25, 2011)

^^
how much does they charge for SMS


----------



## masterkd (Apr 26, 2011)

^Its free!!


----------



## mitraark (May 3, 2011)

sanju said:


> it is not showing usage details



This usually hapens at the beggining of month


----------



## newboss (May 5, 2011)

check this out ..




*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-communication/140253-check-bsnl-broadband-use-via-sms-free.html#post1388459


----------



## ajayritik (May 5, 2011)

Guys I had the BSNL 625 Plan active some time back which I have disabled since I was moving out of city quite often. I think the speed on that plan is 256. Have they made any changes to that? Do we still continue to get the same speed at that price? 
I'm planning to activate it.


----------



## xtremevicky (May 5, 2011)

I think it has been changed to UL 499 .


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 5, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I had the BSNL 625 Plan active some time back which I have disabled since I was moving out of city quite often. I think the speed on that plan is 256. Have they made any changes to that? Do we still continue to get the same speed at that price?
> I'm planning to activate it.



I am using BB Home Combo Unlimited 625 (Home C Unlimited 625 CS1)
256 Kbps 

.:Unlimited Home Only:.


----------



## way2jatin (May 9, 2011)

Hwy how is this plan ?????

BBG Combo ULD 1350

Please reply soon


----------



## sujoyp (May 9, 2011)

is anybody facing a  speed decrease at night...my friend is on combo 500 and have night unlimited from 2-8

before he used to get 200-220KBPS.. now in day time he gets 200kBps but at night it automatically decrease to 50kBps-60 kBps...donno what to complain for ??

r bsnl planning something


----------



## sygeek (May 9, 2011)

I don't have any DynDNS option in my BSNL's DNA-A211-1 (With latest firmware). Help me with that!


----------



## shaheenrahim (May 21, 2011)

ohk..this is my first post here 

i have been using dataone connection since last 5 or 6 years.Last day i formatted my pc and after that i'm not able to get the connection.there's no problem with my modem as i checked the connection on ma lap and it's working fine.There cant be any prob with the ethernet card as it's light is glowing.I think i have lost the settings.But when i changed ma pc some years back,there wasn't any need to do anything with the connection.I just plugged the cable and the connection was established.But i dont know what went wrong when i formatted.Tried installing the ethernet card's driver twice but it too didnt work.Someone please help me


----------



## R2K (May 21, 2011)

^^
what abt the firewall settings?


----------



## mitraark (May 21, 2011)

Today gave application in BSNL Office for change of Plan , from Combo 500C to Combo 625 UL. Hopefully will get UL from next month.


----------



## shaheenrahim (May 23, 2011)

shaheenrahim said:


> ohk..this is my first post here
> 
> i have been using dataone connection since last 5 or 6 years.Last day i formatted my pc and after that i'm not able to get the connection.there's no problem with my modem as i checked the connection on ma lap and it's working fine.There cant be any prob with the ethernet card as it's light is glowing.I think i have lost the settings.But when i changed ma pc some years back,there wasn't any need to do anything with the connection.I just plugged the cable and the connection was established.But i dont know what went wrong when i formatted.Tried installing the ethernet card's driver twice but it too didnt work.Someone please help me



Soory guy'z..my mistake..the problem was with ma driver only.Managed to find the driver cd and when i installed the driver using the cd,i got the connection


----------



## thetechfreak (May 23, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> is anybody facing a  speed decrease at night...my friend is on combo 500 and have night unlimited from 2-8
> 
> before he used to get 200-220KBPS.. now in day time he gets 200kBps but at night it automatically decrease to 50kBps-60 kBps...donno what to complain for ??
> 
> r bsnl planning something



Is that the speed you are getting with torrents?
If yes, then its ok



but I think BSNL are playing tricks


----------



## sujoyp (May 23, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Is that the speed you are getting with torrents?
> If yes, then its ok
> but I think BSNL are playing tricks



Y its ok?? I am getting 200KBPS with same plan and he gets 80KBPS...strange


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (May 24, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Y its ok?? I am getting 200KBPS with same plan and he gets 80KBPS...strange


 same problem here , even while downloading  large files via fileserve it getting disconnected after 380 or 400 mb ( tried 6-8  times )  same issue .


----------



## sujoyp (May 24, 2011)

Hsakarp_kahtap said:


> same problem here , even while downloading  large files via fileserve it getting disconnected after 380 or 400 mb ( tried 6-8  times )  same issue .



yaah right this also my friends problem...mine is working perfectly


----------



## mitraark (May 25, 2011)

Hsakarp_kahtap said:


> same problem here , even while downloading  large files via fileserve it getting disconnected after 380 or 400 mb ( tried 6-8  times )  same issue .



Well fileserve doesn't allow downloading from multiple IPs or resumable download , if your Friend somehow got disconnected for even just a moment , the link expires .


----------



## mitraark (May 31, 2011)

I applied for a plan change on 21.05 2011. , from BSNL 500C [ 2mbps : 1.5 GB , Night Unlimited ] to 625C UL [ 256kbps unlimited ], will it get changed from tonight ?


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 31, 2011)

the link goes off many times....

and sometimes even when its there, i cannot surf any website...
hey it happened just now again....
and i changed for the 625 unlimited plan five months ago...
the plan had started started as sid to us.
but they have not changed my modem..
its still the old one...
its: smart ax mt882


----------



## Ricky (Jun 1, 2011)

mastercool8695 said:


> the link goes off many times....
> 
> and sometimes even when its there, i cannot surf any website...
> hey it happened just now again....
> ...





Did you read details about SNR and line attenuation. 

Clearly your line is faulty. Ask BSNL to fix your line, if your wire has many joints, get single wire.



mitraark said:


> I applied for a plan change on 21.05 2011. , from BSNL 500C [ 2mbps : 1.5 GB , Night Unlimited ] to 625C UL [ 256kbps unlimited ], will it get changed from tonight ?



Now they do it instantly, you should log into your selfcare portal and under profile see which plan is running.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 3, 2011)

ricky said:


> did you read details about snr and line attenuation.
> 
> Clearly your line is faulty. Ask bsnl to fix your line, if your wire has many joints, get single wire.
> 
> ...



they fixed that some days ago but the problem had started one or two days after that too, so what shud i do now???
They got a new splitter and new splitter-to-modem cable

but the problem is not going....
Please advice...
Thanks in advance


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank god BSNL is refunding my money in my case...they charged nearly 2000 extra ....and when I asked them to show the calculation even the accounts person was unable to ccalculate it...

This month they did not charged my Rs.700 telephone bill...I hope to get at least 1800 refund


----------



## mitraark (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes i had my Plan changed from June1 , saw it in Portal  Thanks Ricky.


----------



## ankit2931991 (Jun 3, 2011)

*bsnl broadband plan change*

hello i am Ankit frm Ranchi..recently i gave an application to the Bsnl customer care centre to change my plan from 250 to 750 UL on 1st June..i checked the dataone.in account admininstration..in service order records it shows my plan to be 750 UL changed from today i.e. 3/06/11 11:30 a.m..bt current plan is still 250..now if the plan is still 250..it wud totally screw up my bill as i have downloaded lot of stuff already..plz help me in finding what my plan is.??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: bsnl broadband plan change*

How are you verifying that your the previous plan didn't changed..??


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: bsnl broadband plan change*

It already happened to me...please mention correctly when did u gave the application...

What happened to me was I gave the application on 24th march to change plan from 1st april but they changed the plan from 24th march itself..I got screwed up

BTW u can easily tell wether u were getting superfast 2mbps download speed or slower 512kbps speed..


----------



## sygeek (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: bsnl broadband plan change*



ankit2931991 said:


> hello i am Ankit frm Ranchi..recently i gave an application to the Bsnl customer care centre to change my plan from 250 to 750 UL on 1st June..i checked the dataone.in account admininstration..in service order records it shows my plan to be 750 UL changed from today i.e. 3/06/11 11:30 a.m..bt current plan is still 250..now if the plan is still 250..it wud totally screw up my bill as i have downloaded lot of stuff already..plz help me in finding what my plan is.??


The guys are BSNL are usually sloppy and lazy and probably it will take more than a month unless and until you ask a senior officer personally. I'm sharing this information from my disastrous experiences with BSNL. And please don't bother calling customer care, they are worthless/lazy-arse fellows who never fulfill any complain..

Complain a senior officer personally and if the plan hasn't changed ask for a refund of the extra usage money.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 3, 2011)

Guys as mentioned before I was on 625 UL plan earlier with BSNL. Since I moved to another place where BSNL BB was not available I had to discontinue the service.
Now I'm back to the old location. Thinking should I reactivate ther service.
Rs 625 for 256 Kbps looks a little more considering we have other ISP providing almost double the speed for the same price. I had Airtel for Rs 599 512 Kbps. 

Please advise,If we have any good plans above 512 Kbps.


----------



## milanmhatre (Jun 9, 2011)

cn any 1 tell me about error 651???

is it modem problem or service provider issue ??


----------



## R2K (Jun 9, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys as mentioned before I was on 625 UL plan earlier with BSNL. Since I moved to another place where BSNL BB was not available I had to discontinue the service.
> Now I'm back to the old location. Thinking should I reactivate ther service.
> Rs 625 for 256 Kbps looks a little more considering we have other ISP providing almost double the speed for the same price. I had Airtel for Rs 599 512 Kbps.
> 
> Please advise,If we have any good plans above 512 Kbps.



In that case why do you wanna go with BSNL....?..i suggest you go with airtel but make sure they don't have FUP implemented on the 512 plan.
I am stuck with BSNL just because there is no other ISP in our area that provide internet through cable...I mean either you go with BSNL or those 3G internet from aircel and tata


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 9, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys as mentioned before I was on 625 UL plan earlier with BSNL. Since I moved to another place where BSNL BB was not available I had to discontinue the service.
> Now I'm back to the old location. Thinking should I reactivate ther service.
> Rs 625 for 256 Kbps looks a little more considering we have other ISP providing almost double the speed for the same price. I had Airtel for Rs 599 512 Kbps.
> 
> Please advise,If we have any good plans above 512 Kbps.



is that one unlimited????
hope it is...
but hey..
my problem still continues...
please tell me what to do now..
i have told a senior officer many times but no action taken... after they changed the splitter and cable...

i have also told them to give refund for the lost days...



SyGeek said:


> The guys are BSNL are usually sloppy and lazy and probably it will take more than a month unless and until you ask a senior officer personally. I'm sharing this information from my disastrous experiences with BSNL. And please don't bother calling customer care, they are worthless/lazy-arse fellows who never fulfill any complain..
> 
> Complain a senior officer personally and if the plan hasn't changed ask for a refund of the extra usage money.



this is true...
all the time they end up sayin : "phir dekhte hain" (we'll see then)

fckin  true line.... sygeek


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 9, 2011)

R2K said:


> *In that case why do you wanna go with BSNL....?*.*.i suggest you go with airtel *
> I am stuck with BSNL just because t*here is no other ISP in our area that provide internet through cable*...I mean either you go with BSNL or those 3G internet from aircel and tata



Just like in your case we don't have any other ISP apart from BSNL who provides internet using cable.



mastercool8695 said:


> is that one unlimited????
> hope it is...



That was unlimited. I discontinued the plan.


----------



## R2K (Jun 9, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Just like in your case we don't have any other ISP apart from BSNL who provides internet using cable.



If you are gonna use BSNL broadband then UL750 512kbps would be a better option than your UL625 256kbps plan because you get double the speed with just an additional Rs 125 if u have your own modem available

Also UL750 is better if you are looking to download heavy files on regular basis


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 9, 2011)

hmm. Actually I have opted for a limited plan currently. Hoping to get more providers in my area in couple of months. If it doesnt happen then I will move to UL750.

It's such a pitiable position. I used to pay Rs 599 for 512 Kbps when I was on airtel just a month ago. And now if I want the same plan with BSNL I have to shell out Rs 150 more and also considering that BSNL is Government run org I thought will get it for lesser price than other providers. 

Its such a pain in the neck getting these folks to hook up a new connection or transfer to new location. Otherwise service is good.


----------



## R2K (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh don't get me started on the BSNL service quality.
 Before 2 days i complained to them abt the noise level in the telephone line that is causing the broadband to disconnect frequently. And guess what, they sent a freaking dumb a$$ lineman who came to my house and screwed it to such an extend that i couldn't even connect to internet anymore. Instead of fixing the noise level on the line , he made it even worse. i had to spend the whole yesterday evening on fixing the problem myself
Its actually annoying that even after making the customer pay such an huge price for broadband connectivity, they don't even care to employ technicians who really know what they are doing

EDIT


Today BSNL replaced the telephone cables running through my house and now the Internet connectivity is super smooth...i think they are not that bad after all


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 9, 2011)

Also to add these service men always ask for tips whether its new connection or any repairs.


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 9, 2011)

milanmhatre said:


> cn any 1 tell me about error 651???
> 
> is it modem problem or service provider issue ??



Error 651 is basically  a moderm  error from ISP side  , moderm is not able to communicate ( check 192.168.1.1, basic view)  it will  show you not connected ,  even you are able to  access the moderm settings, if you  are still facing a problem  try  this 

Reboot your moderm , Unplug  all the connectors  are replug them , if still the problem persists  , launch a Complaint  or call  BSNL  to refresh  your card .

Personally  i face this problem  on a regular basis .


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 10, 2011)

Guys I have moved from 625 UL to Rs249 Plan which is limited plan with 1 GB limit.
Is there any way I can monitor my internet usage both using BSNL site as well as some software.


----------



## R2K (Jun 10, 2011)

i am using this atm
Bandwidth monitor, bandwidth speed test, bandwidth and traffic monitoring tool for Windows


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 10, 2011)

My BSNL Internet connection does not give me download speed of more than 23 kbps. My plan name is BBG Speed Combo 625 UL - and the bandwidth is 256kbps. Lodged a complain with BSNL. Any advice would be really helpful.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 11, 2011)

paul.soumyabrata said:


> My BSNL Internet connection does not give me download speed of more than 23 kbps. My plan name is BBG Speed Combo 625 UL - and the bandwidth is 256kbps. Lodged a complain with BSNL. Any advice would be really helpful.



It should give around 30 .. what exactly were you downloading, torrent ? Direct DOwnload ? Try to download virus update exe or something see at what speed its is DLing.. usually maxs out.

How to check for Plan CHange

* Go to data.bsnl.in [ Login ]

* Postpaid Orders

* Type in Telephone Number like
  33#287878222

You will get your details.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 13, 2011)

I remember there is some BSNL site that lets us monitor the internet usage. Maybe its selfcare.bsnl. Not sure. Since I was always in Unlimited plans didn't seem to bother.

Anybody here knows that site?


----------



## mitraark (Jun 13, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I remember there is some BSNL site that lets us monitor the internet usage. Maybe its selfcare.bsnl. Not sure. Since I was always in Unlimited plans didn't seem to bother.
> 
> Anybody here knows that site?



data.bsnl.in ?//

Anyways , i use this SHaplus Broadband USage tool [How to check BSNL Broadband usage ] , much easier


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jun 13, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I remember there is some BSNL site that lets us monitor the internet usage. Maybe its selfcare.bsnl. Not sure. Since I was always in Unlimited plans didn't seem to bother.
> 
> Anybody here knows that site?



its selfcare.ndc.bsnl.co.in you need your customer id  to register . You can try netlimiter 3 monitor (netlimiter.com)  to check your per hour, daily, monthly or annual basis if you don't format your system. Its free try it.


----------



## R2K (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: The Offtopic discussion thread...*

BSNL added an additional Rs 1200 with my fixed charge of Rs 850 (750+100) for my UL 750
conn. They have mentioned it as a annual package charge upto may 2012 of something like that...DOes anyone have any idea what it is?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: The Offtopic discussion thread...*



R2K said:


> BSNL added an additional Rs 1200 with my fixed charge of Rs 850 (750+100) for my UL 750
> conn. They have mentioned it as a annual package charge upto may 2012 of something like that...DOes anyone have any idea what it is?



you will hav goto bsnl office and find out.. cc will be of no help.. tell us what they say


----------



## R2K (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: The Offtopic discussion thread...*



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> you will hav goto bsnl office and find out.. cc will be of no help.. tell us what they say



Went to the BSNL office today and they told the additional 1200 was the rental for telephone for upto may 2012. Apparently my dad signed up for some telephone rental plan that saves the telephone rental /per month or something like that before an year ago that i had no idea about. So now they are asking to renew it by paying another 1200 for a year. 
GOD...i thought BSNL screwed me with an unlimited internet conn. also.  

When i saw the bill ...i was like ...you gotta be fu*king kidding me...(BTW amount of downloads were going out of the roof as it is an unlimited conn.). 

But it was not  even close to rhitwick's . anyway


----------



## mitraark (Jul 2, 2011)

Someone i know , has the 625UL Combo Plan [ Confirmed , checked Portal ] , they get 2 mbps instead of 256 kbps .. anyone heard of such [ very fortunate  ] mishappenings ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 2, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Someone i know , has the 625UL Combo Plan [ Confirmed , checked Portal ] , they get 2 mbps instead of 256 kbps .. anyone heard of such [ very fortunate  ] mishappenings ?



yeah i do, my friends on 750ul, gets 2 mbps.. lucky ##**$%*


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 4, 2011)

BSNL Modem (UT-300R2U ) ADSL light on my modem not staying steady 
help please..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 4, 2011)

^^ most probably a line fault


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 4, 2011)

^^ how to fix?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 5, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> ^^ how to fix?



contact bsnl, their engineers will fix it


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ okk thanks..


----------



## mitraark (Jul 5, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> BSNL Modem (UT-300R2U ) ADSL light on my modem not staying steady
> help please..



Sometime it just gets fixed after a few hours / days ... happened with me 2 weeks back , bugeed me for 1 and 1/2 days , got fixed automatically afterwards.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 8, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> BSNL Modem (UT-300R2U ) ADSL light on my modem not staying steady
> help please..



Same problem.... (Using Beetel 110TC1)
Lineman checked the line...No noise (clear line)


What may be the problem ??


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 8, 2011)

sorry bro no one can help u on this unstable signal problem....I face it every rainy season...and it automatically becomes stable when sun shines...


----------



## rajsujayks (Jul 9, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> yeah i do, my friends on 750ul, gets 2 mbps.. lucky ##**$%*



LOL! I'm one of those...! I get 200~220kBps (approx. 1.76Mbps) regularly... Not only me...my friend (and others using UL750 in our area) gets the same..

When my friend contacted BSNL, they said it was normal as the plan is a minimum of 512kbps and maximum can go above... Wonder what happened to BSNL's _"customer care"_...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 11, 2011)

now everything is ok.
but main problem is my bsnl modem power adaptor is dead.
where can i buy new same modem power adaptor?

BSNL Modem (UT-300R2U )

AMIGO I.T.E. Power Supply Adaptor


Model: AM-120800AV
Input: 230V~50Hz 80Ma
Output: 12V~800mA 9.6VA
Made in China


----------



## mitraark (Jul 12, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> now everything is ok.
> but main problem is my bsnl modem power adaptor is dead.
> where can i buy new same modem power adaptor?
> 
> ...



I know it might be risky but i think one of those Panasonic generic Adapters might work  , set Voltage to 9V


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 23, 2011)

I have finally got 256 kbps unlimited net.BB UL COMBO 625.  
This speed test shows that transfer is complete right? 
*www.speedtest.net/result/1398116869.png


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 23, 2011)

Log in to the bsnl dataone portal. Check the service records. That will tell you on which plan are you exactly.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 23, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Log in to the bsnl dataone portal. Check the service records. That will tell you on which plan are you exactly.



Thats the problem. I can login but when I add my account I get errors


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 23, 2011)

this link working? (for user-id in dataone domain)  
*218.248.240.249/dataoneredirect1.htm


----------



## anandharaja (Aug 4, 2011)

hi,
i applied for Bsnl broadband BBComboUL625 plan. how much i get monthly bill, and how much first month bill.



R2K said:


> BSNL added an additional Rs 1200 with my fixed charge of Rs 850 (750+100) for my UL 750
> conn. They have mentioned it as a annual package charge upto may 2012 of something like that...DOes anyone have any idea what it is?



are you in BBUL750 or BBComboUL750?
BBUL750 is internet charge+ landline rental.
BBComboUL750 is Only internetcharge no landline rental.


----------



## ani (Aug 4, 2011)

I have my BSNL Dataone connection with 256Kbps speed. But when i download movies from utorrent, it shows only 25-30Kbps?

Please help me...


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 5, 2011)

ani said:


> I have my BSNL Dataone connection with 256Kbps speed. But when i download movies from utorrent, it shows only 25-30Kbps?
> 
> Please help me...



That's absolutely fine. That is what the speed you are supposed to get. Remember the difference between Kb and KB.


----------



## mitraark (Aug 5, 2011)

Dammit , BSNL charged Rs 625 additional as "Security Deposit" for the month of June when i changed my Plan from 500C to 625C


----------



## Skud (Aug 5, 2011)

I guess that's the first month's charge and will be adjusted later.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 5, 2011)

why leave home 500c
afaik its the only good plan in bsnl


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 5, 2011)

v.Na5h said:


> why leave home 500c
> afaik its the only good plan in bsnl



Maybe he wanted an unlimited plan.



mitraark said:


> Dammit , BSNL charged Rs 625 additional as "Security Deposit" for the month of June when i changed my Plan from 500C to 625C


They charged me Rs 150 when I moved from limited to unlimited plan. They said will reimburse it when I inactivate or disable the service.


----------



## anandharaja (Aug 9, 2011)

how to check my data usage for BSNL BB UL COMBO 625 net.

where to create username and password?


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

Go to this website:- CRM

Register with your details and you can get your data usage.

Use IE to access this site.


----------



## anandharaja (Aug 9, 2011)

what is BB user Id? where can i get that.


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

Your bb user id is the one which is given to you, something like abc<yourphoneno>_ecdrid. You can also get it from your bills.


----------



## anandharaja (Aug 9, 2011)

i got the following error.

Broadband User ID is Invalid or You do not have Active Broadband in Your Service.


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

use the proper ID. it should take.


----------



## anandharaja (Aug 9, 2011)

that user id is written in my modem box by BSNL officer while configuring my modem


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

Was it in the format I give? Also check for case.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 9, 2011)

anandharaja said:


> what is BB user Id? where can i get that.



Check with your local BSNL office. They will be able to give you the details.


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, they too can, with the phone number.


----------



## anandharaja (Aug 9, 2011)

Skud said:


> Was it in the format I give? Also check for case.


ya, ar<phonenumber>_scdrid


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

Then ask the BSNL office. BTW, how old is your connection?


----------



## anandharaja (Aug 9, 2011)

new connection, 5/08/2011 i got the connection.


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

Then wait for some time or contact BSNL Office. In any case, with an unlimited connection, you should not be worried much.


----------



## anandharaja (Aug 9, 2011)

Skud said:


> Then wait for some time or contact BSNL Office. In any case, with an unlimited connection, you should be worried much.



ya i worried, because i download more video tutorials each tutorial may be 300 to 700MB i use more than 8GB per month.


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

But it's an unlimited connection, ain't it? So what's that 8gb thing, I couldn't get it.


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 9, 2011)

Skud said:


> Then wait for some time or contact BSNL Office. In any case, with an unlimited connection, you should be worried much.


I'm Sorry did you say he needs to be worried if he has unlimited connection? Why is it so? I thought it's the other way round i.e. he should be more concerned if its limited than unlimited.



anandharaja said:


> ya i worried, because i download more video tutorials each tutorial may be 300 to 700MB i use more than 8GB per month.


When you are in Unlimited version why do you have to worry about the CAP? I mean you can download as much as you can without any restriction. That's why it's called *Unlimited*.

One more thing wherever you are staying I'm sure within 4-5 Kms there should be a local BSNL office, contact these guys. Also ideally you should have taken the contact number of the BSNL Technician who setup your connection.



anandharaja said:


> how to check my data usage for *BSNL BB UL COMBO 625* net.



Here in the post above you  mentioned BB UL. I'm assuming UL stands for Unlimited then why are you worried about the 8 GB thing?


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I'm Sorry did you say he needs to be worried if he has unlimited connection? Why is it so? I thought it's the other way round i.e. he should be more concerned if its limited than unlimited.




oops!!!  The not was not there. Post edited.


----------



## vishalg (Aug 13, 2011)

I have been using the BBG FN Combo 500 plan from bsnl for quite some time now, this offers  2mbps speeds and 1.5gb limited download with night unlimited downloads
but in reality i get 300kbps max download speed (if i am lucky) and about 60kbps upload speeds

now i was considering opting for BB Home UL 750 plan which offers unlimited downloads at 512 kbps

i do download torrents but it difficult for me to take full advantage of the night ultd. as i am not up late in the night and dont wana keep the system up all night

my question is that how much download speed can i realistically expect with this plan coz frankly i am not satisfied with so called "2 mbps" speed??
will it be a wise move to shell out 250 more for this plan?

another option could be the BBG FN Combo 599
also is there some lock-in period for a new plan??


----------



## shantanuKulkarni (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello I have BSNL broadband, When i download some file they stop at a particular percentage like 45% and whenever i'll download it at whatever condition that file will stop downloading at 45%. First I thought it might be the problem of my PC but now I have 1 laptop and 1 android mobile, and the problem still persists on them also. I tried to contact the local BSNL office for finding the solution of this problem but he said there is no solution to this problem you'll have to download all that files from another network. I am very frustrated by this problem coz it happens to me most of the time, Please help me in this matter 

PS: those files get downloaded by my friends broadband network


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 16, 2011)

vishalg said:


> now i was considering opting for BB Home UL 750 plan which offers unlimited downloads at 512 kbps
> 
> my question is that how much download speed can i realistically expect with this plan coz frankly i am not satisfied with so called "2 mbps" speed??
> will it be a wise move to shell out 250 more for this plan?
> ...


Bro, I had this 750 UL Plan for a month just some time back. I get Max 60 Kbps on torrents with this plan. This is pretty good. I don't like Limited Plans including those which have Unlimited in Night. I would prefer sticking to Unlimited plans. And the speeds in the 750 UL plan are quite consistent. 

Also I think there is a 1 Mbps UL plan available for Rs 850 but I think it has an FUP on it.


----------



## vishalg (Aug 16, 2011)

^^
thanks bro, but 60kbps is far too less  as i get about 260kbps avg. speeds with torrents on my current plan

cannot consider 850/- as it will overshoot my budget as i also have to pay 100 towards landline phone and taxes amount to ~60 bucks too


----------



## vikasg03 (Sep 4, 2011)

I am using BSNL broad band with nokia siemens network adsl -2 modem with wifi. I forgot my modem password. password to ask after type 192.168.1.1. default was admin-2, which i changed and forgot.
Now I purchase a laptop and I want to connect laptop using wifi. It is asking for KEY?. Is there any default key is given by bsnl, or need to setup. also how to recover modem password


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 4, 2011)

Press the reset button.


----------



## vikasg03 (Sep 4, 2011)

No reset button is available in modem


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 4, 2011)

There has to be one. Look blow the router. It might be a hole.
Reset Switch in Nokia Siemens Modem !!!


> Hi friends I have found that most people have not been able to locate the reset switch in these new bsnl modems like SL2_141 ........ well its on the bottom side ..... left most close the the led's there is a "O" hole apart from the Square ones ...I hope u all will be able to find it out ......


----------



## R2K (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm thinking about cancelling my BSNL broadband connection at home.
What is the procedure to cancel or discontinue my present bsnl broadband conn. And how long does it take.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 16, 2011)

R2K said:


> I'm thinking about cancelling my BSNL broadband connection at home.
> What is the procedure to cancel or discontinue my present bsnl broadband conn. And how long does it take.



Go to online portal of BSNL Acc management and choose surrender connection


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 2, 2011)

Guys, how is this speed possible on 256 Kbps conncection?
3.6 MBPS Speed?
I used Steam to download and left it whole night, and in morning I saw this.
*i.imgur.com/NR5no.jpg


----------



## Skud (Oct 2, 2011)

Why bother? May be BSNL is experimenting and has given you a time limited free lunch.


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 14, 2011)

Recently i faced serious problem in BSNL BB, often lost my internet connection, DSL searching signal and connected again in a minute. this problem is modem fault or line fault.
i found one more thing when phone call interrupts or i pick my receiver lost the internet signal.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 14, 2011)

It is most probably a line fault. Happens with me regularly. Check tif box from where you put the wire into the telephone(the one inside your house) open that small box and reconnect the wires inside it. Will most probably fix the issue.


----------



## anandharaja (Oct 14, 2011)

^^ i reconnected the wires but the problem still happen.


----------



## REY619 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi guys, have a question..

My plan was Home 250(1GB limit) since 2007, yesterday evening I submitted online request through selfcare portal to change my plan to Home 500(2.5 GB limit with night unlimited). Today morning I checked the portal and it says the plan is changed and shows new plan as BBG-FN-HOME-500-MONTHLY. Is the new plan effective immediately?

Is it safe now to go on 2am to 8am download spree or should I wait for another 1-2 days? Just want to make sure that the plan is indeed changed, don't want to get billed. 

Thanks.


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

If it says its changed, then it must be changed. Or you can contact BSNL office to cross check.


----------



## REY619 (Oct 20, 2011)

^^Thanks.  I might try a test download tonight, and see whether it counts in free usage or not.

One final question, do we still need to reboot the modem after 2am to make sure the download counts in free night usage or is it fine to start the downloads without rebooting?

Thanks.


----------



## Skud (Oct 21, 2011)

Why reboot? Not needed.


----------



## REY619 (Oct 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> Why reboot? Not needed.



So they automatically separate the night usage from the day usage now? Earlier people used to reboot the modem after 2 then start their downloads so it counts in night usage..


----------



## Skud (Oct 21, 2011)

Nothing like that. I am using mine for a year now. Only thing is that it might not reflect in your account immediately.


----------



## REY619 (Oct 21, 2011)

Great. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Skud (Oct 21, 2011)

You are welcome.


----------



## REY619 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello guys, I am facing a strange problem again.  On 21st October my Broadband suddenly stopped working. I registered a complaint, after 6 days of calling them I finally received a call from them on 27th October saying that my username has been updated and password has been changed too.

They added *_ncdr* to my old username. I entered those new details in Modem and BB is back working but I am unable to check my BB usage.

My connection was old(from 2007), IP was in range of 59.x.x.x, and I used to check the usage on 10.240.43.216 without any problem.

Now since they changed my username/password my IP shifted to 117.x.x.x and I am unable to check the usage anywhere, neither on 10.240.43.216 nor on selfcare portal. I can still login on 10.240.43.216 with my old username and password but it shows my old username and BB usage is not updating, it only shows usage till 21st October, the last time my BB worked with old IP.

Any idea what is going on and what can I do?

Some details about my connection -
Circle - Meerut, UP West
Plan - BBG-FN-HOME-500-MONTHLY
Selfcare URL/Region - selfcare.ndc.bsnl.co.in (I am already registered, but it shows my old username and BB usage not updating)

Any help/suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 1, 2011)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1566726018.png


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2011)

REY619 said:


> Hello guys, I am facing a strange problem again.  On 21st October my Broadband suddenly stopped working. I registered a complaint, after 6 days of calling them I finally received a call from them on 27th October saying that my username has been updated and password has been changed too.
> 
> They added *_ncdr* to my old username. I entered those new details in Modem and BB is back working but I am unable to check my BB usage.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, for the 117.x.x.x series, the Portal/Selfcare username and password are different from the one you use to connect to the Internet. Get it from the exchange.

btw, do you have a Steam account?? Do you play Team Fortress 2?


----------



## Skud (Nov 1, 2011)

REY619 said:


> Hello guys, I am facing a strange problem again.  On 21st October my Broadband suddenly stopped working. I registered a complaint, after 6 days of calling them I finally received a call from them on 27th October saying that my username has been updated and password has been changed too.
> 
> They added *_ncdr* to my old username. I entered those new details in Modem and BB is back working but I am unable to check my BB usage.
> 
> ...




Register afresh at BSNL SelfCare site.


----------



## REY619 (Nov 2, 2011)

ico said:


> As far as I know, for the 117.x.x.x series, the Portal/Selfcare username and password are different from the one you use to connect to the Internet. Get it from the exchange.
> 
> btw, do you have a Steam account?? Do you play Team Fortress 2?



I enquired a bit and came to know that they don't issue Portal Id's anymore, everybody has to use selfcare only. I am registered on selfcare portal since my old username/IP, and can login now too, but it is not showing the usage after the username was updated.

I left PC gaming and switched to console(PS3). Those Urban Terror days were great..  Haven't played any new game on PC after that..



Skud said:


> Register afresh at BSNL SelfCare site.



I can not register again on Selfcare portal, because on registration it asks for Customer ID, which is attached to my current Selfcare account.

*gyazo.com/d733cd24c155e9ffcee65fd74d8869f8.png

Its been a mess.


----------



## casual_gamer (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello,
I'm from bangalore with 117.x.x.x series ip address. for me Yahoo Mail page is not opening, i always have open through Opera turbo(through proxy). yeah, i have also tried with other browsers. few other random sites also don't open, i have to again use opera turbo. Is 117 series ip banned by Yahoo? I am using the latest dns provided by bsnl 218.248.255.146 and open dns 208.67.222.222. i know its not related to dns but have provided for your info.


----------



## mayoorite (Nov 29, 2011)

how to check bsnl broadband usage.i have an account on "*selfcare.ndc.bsnl.co.in/" but it shows total download/upload including night unlimited.My plan in BBHOME-600 2.5gb limit night unlimited.when i sms to 52295  it also not replying.Please help.


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

There's a column that shows *Chargeable Units(KB) Excluding Night Unlimited*. Just keep a check on that.


----------



## evewin89 (Dec 11, 2011)

Which is the best bsnl broadband plan within Rs.800 Per month budget?

Is it better to buy an external modem from outside than getting the STOCK BSNL modem? 

if yes then which is the best external modem that works very well  with bsnl broadband plan without any problems?
I met one bsnl Linsman y'terterday and he suggested me to buy Rs750 unlimited plan.


----------



## v.Na5h (Dec 11, 2011)

get home 500 night unlimited. THE BEST PLAN
Dl almost 50-70gb per month
4gb in 6hrs 2-8am


----------



## evewin89 (Dec 11, 2011)

v.Na5h said:


> get home 500 night unlimited. THE BEST PLAN
> Dl almost 50-70gb per month
> 4gb in 6hrs 2-8am



Thanks for the info. but what about the modem? Is it better to buy an external modem from outside than getting the STOCK BSNL modem? 

and one more thing I met one bsnl Linsman y'terterday and he suggested me to buy Rs750 unlimited plan because in that plan telephone rental is free.

Is there a huge difference in the dl speed between HOME 500 and 750 plan?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 11, 2011)

Well I pay Rs.625 and my rental is free of 100 units of calling and I have unlimited net @256 kbps. 750 gives the same but double the speed


----------



## evewin89 (Dec 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Well I pay Rs.625 and my rental is free of 100 units of calling and I have unlimited net @256 kbps. 750 gives the same but double the speed



Sorry for replying late. 

How much download speed you get?
(32Kbps or greater than that)

Which company modem you use? 
(you use the modem provided by bsnl or you purchased your own modem)

if you use 625plan then do you have to pay the additional rental for your telephone i.e. extra Rs.180?

Rs.750 plan states that we'll get 512kbps speed then whats the approx download speed of 750plan? (is the download speed of Rs.750 plan better than 625plan or home500 plan)?


----------



## mayoorite (Dec 12, 2011)

well i have "BBG-FN-HOME-600-COMBO-PLUS-MONTHLY" plan with 2.5gb download free and 2-8 night unlimited at 2mbps +250 calls free .and modem  charges Rs.25/-.My father is central gov. employee therefore 20% discount on total charges. Monthly bill around Rs.570/-.


----------



## evewin89 (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks for the reply....... so you have not bought the modem,you have taken it in rent. thats good. i'll let you know which plan i opted and when my connection starts by BSNL.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 14, 2011)

evewin89 said:


> Sorry for replying late.
> 
> How much download speed you get?
> (32Kbps or greater than that)
> ...



No I donot have to pay the Rs.180. I use default BSNL Black Siemens modem. Download speed is the one you mentioned. Although it fluctuates and goes up and down sometimes. The 500 plan gives you better speed but only night unlimited. The 750 gives 512 kbps which is exactly double than the 625 plan and is full time unlimited.


----------



## evewin89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks thetechfreak for providing me the info i required.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 17, 2011)

evewin89 said:


> Thanks thetechfreak for providing me the info i required.



No problem. Happy to help


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello Friends!
My BSNL DataOne Broadband is under Unlimited 900 Plan.
My modem has been provided by BSNL,which is :

    UTSTARCOM *wa3002-g1*(ADSL+ router) of Type-II.

I've been running through this modem/router since February 2007,without any problems.
I've changed to various BSNL BroadBand Plans quite often,which suited my needs...

Recently,a problem is occurring repeatedly, the ADSL marked LED light is going "OFF" for 1-2 min. and after blinking for sometime it glows on again.During this ON/OFF stage,the BroadBand network gets disrupted,with nil network,affecting Downloads,surfing,e-mailing,etc.

Please,Help me out of this Problem.
How do I upgrade the firmware of wa3002-g1 router by UTSTARCOM?
Is the modem/router culprit,or are there any network issuses?

I also have a question Friends!
Can I use a new LJU(Line-Jack-Unit of Telephone Line),or do I have to adhere to the LJU provided by BSNL only?
The Line Jack Unit provided by BSNL is: TFCA-LJU-6 model.

If I want to change,do Technical issues OR Legal Issues arrive?
Please answer my Friends.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 4, 2012)

Have a problem with my line broadband finally.

The phone is dead when I connect wire directly. But no wire is broken or anything. When I connect wire directly to Modem the internet works. But too slow. Usuallly can download 2 mb in a minute. But now 2 mb takes 5 minutes.

also when I dial my own landline from mobile the phone rings. But after that there is dial tone for a few minutes.
What may be problem? this problem has suddenly happened. Damn.

*www.speedtest.net/result/1686084535.png


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 5, 2012)

^ Line fault.

----




> Recently,a problem is occurring repeatedly, the ADSL marked LED light is going "OFF" for 1-2 min. and after blinking for sometime it glows on again.During this ON/OFF stage,the BroadBand network gets disrupted,with nil network,affecting Downloads,surfing,e-mailing,etc.


Like above, line fault. 



> How do I upgrade the firmware of wa3002-g1 router by UTSTARCOM?


Any specific reason you want to upgrade?



> Can I use a new LJU(Line-Jack-Unit of Telephone Line),or do I have to adhere to the LJU provided by BSNL only?
> The Line Jack Unit provided by BSNL is: TFCA-LJU-6 model.
> 
> If I want to change,do Technical issues OR Legal Issues arrive?


You can use one of your own.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 5, 2012)

coolpcguy said:
			
		

> ^ Line fault.


 seems you are right. When I disconnected the wire and saw, the joints on the outdoor had almost broken. Reconnected those and now this is speed test-
*www.speedtest.net/result/1687731706.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 11, 2012)

@coolpcguy,thanks for the suggestions.
But my Telephone line is clear and O.K. as checked by BSNL technicians as well as,checked from our local Telephone Exchange.I met the Kind ,Helpful,Generous BSNL official who oversees the BSNL Broadband section,and he helped me a lot.This gentleman is quite knowledgeable about   Network concepts,switching ,line topography,different network protocols.


----------



## Csharp (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi 
I have an old router + modem from my previous airtel connection.
I want to configure it on my recent bsnl broadband connection. 
the model is Beetel 440TXI (ADSL2+Router) . 
Can anyone please help me out with this or provide me link to config this model?
its a bit urgent. 
thanx.


----------



## vishnunaik9595 (Jan 20, 2012)

I am from goa. I got some problem regarding BSNL broadband.

Is it true that if a user wants to take the broadband connection the distance between his connection and BSNL exchange should be within 3 KMS. As my house is situated at 5 KMS away from BSNL exchange. If this is true then please suggest me any other way to get the BSNL broadband connection.

Our village got full range of Idea, vodafone & Airtel. At present i am using Vodafone netsetter (2G). However i don't want to take 3G connection (costly).


----------



## digit.sh (Jan 28, 2012)

@vishnunaik9595
Local BSNL exchange will be able to help you better. I do not think 5km distance will cause any problem. I know, cause my home is 8km away from nearest exchange and 2 of my neighbours have bsnl broadband, I also applied, will be getting within 7days. But, as I told, ask your local excahnge OR see this link

^Simply write a SMS, send "BB"(without quotes) and send to 9400054141. They will contact you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vishnunaik9595 (Jan 31, 2012)

Goa region is not their


----------



## Neo (Jan 31, 2012)

What is the download speed of 750 UL Plan.?


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: The Offtopic discussion thread...*

How to change the BB plan in BSNL?


----------



## Skud (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: The Offtopic discussion thread...*

Raise a service request from your Selfcare portal. BTW, from which plan to which plan.


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: The Offtopic discussion thread...*

^^ULD 625 to ULD 750


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 2, 2012)

I just changed today from Home 650 combo to Home 750UL combo 

Hope we get the increased speed soon....

but BSNL office dont have any knowledge about up-gradation of speed

I gave a handwritten application of customer service...they will change within 24hrs


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 2, 2012)

.:Unlimited Home Only:.


----------



## Sking (Feb 2, 2012)

whats bsnl broadband plans in patiala?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2012)

Sking said:


> whats bsnl broadband plans in patiala?



Google them out. we arent here to spoon feed you


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 2, 2012)

Sking said:


> whats bsnl broadband plans in patiala?



Find it from here BB Plan Selector


----------



## MegaMind (Feb 4, 2012)

Requested plan change in written @ bsnl exchange, plan updated in 4 hrs..


----------



## prassie (Feb 27, 2012)

I have BSNL BB Unlimited combo 900 

upto 15 Gb its shows 4 MBps and beyond that it should be 512 KBps

But After 15 Gb its Only 256 Kbps ..  I asked the customer care they said it works fine ..   

 can anyone help me with this .


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 14, 2012)

Friends,having a peculiar but intermittent problem of DataOne BSNL BB connection.
I am under ULD 900 plan,which was running O.K. till 29th February 2012.
From March 1st onwards,the BB line seems to trip,means the *connection goes away* but *later comes back to life *after a couple or so 3 min.(approx.) later.
Facing immense problems while downloading,surfing,etc.
My modem is an *ADSL2+* modem from *D-Link*,which is:*DSL-2520U*
I contacted the Local Exchange,and the officials pointed out my Telephone line is CLEAR and O.K.

But the problem is occuring till today.The BB connection snaps off ,only the *Power *and *LAN* led glows,later on the *DSL* and *Internet* led blinks and becomes steady,rendering connection again.
Even the BSNL BB Speed seems to have dropped,further by the bandwidth seemingly dropping its speed.

My speed test result:
*www.speedtest.net/result/1832512619.png

Please,Help me out Friends.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 14, 2012)

You might have crossed the limit of the connection hence the speed drop.
Try changing the telephone wire that connects modem with splitter. Swap it with the one of your phone


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 14, 2012)

^^Of course,I've crossed the FUP limit of 8GB,but still should get 512kbps till Month end.
Speed comes to 26KBps or 58-75 KBps,the most nasty thing is that the bandwidth seems to be *FLUCTUATING*,not so steady as it was on Jan2012 and Feb2012...

GOD Knows???!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 15, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> You might have crossed the limit of the connection hence the speed drop.
> *Try changing the telephone wire that connects modem with splitter. Swap it with the one of* *your phone *



@thetechfreak,Thank you "Genious" Friend.
I did according to your instructions,and lo! everything seems to be normal as again...

My speed Test results:
*www.speedtest.net/result/1835813171.png

At least the* time for "ping" has been reduced,*compared to two comments earlier,please *have a note in that*,Friends, and thetechfreak.
Now the peculiar/intermittent problem of fluctuation of my BB bandwidth seems to have gone,for the time being.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:
			
		

> Now the peculiar/intermittent problem of fluctuation of my BB bandwidth seems to have gone,for the time being.


 
Happy its fixed now 
I too have many problems with BSNL. so am aware of many quick fixes. It wont fluctuate now  post here again if it does


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 18, 2012)

^^





> _Now the peculiar/intermittent problem of fluctuation of my BB bandwidth seems to have gone,for the time being._


*NO IT'S BACK AGAIN.*

@thetechfreak, what the hell is happenning?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^^
> *NO IT'S BACK AGAIN.*
> 
> @thetechfreak, what the hell is happenning?



I think there is really nothing left for you to do other than calling the BSNL people. You have tried almost  everything. Swap the splitter if possible. Doubt if it will help.
Get the BSNL to change the line(wire)  which comes into your home if possible.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 29, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I think there is really nothing left for you to do other than calling the BSNL people. You have tried almost  everything. Swap the splitter if possible. Doubt if it will help.
> Get the BSNL to change the line(wire)  which comes into your home if possible.


I thank you again,thetechfreak.
It seems there was an internal problem of BSNL,Broadband is live and everything is quite O.K. for the past few days.No problem as such.
You have *correctly pointed out,the (Phone)line coming up from the pole is very,very old ,and that needs to be changed,along with the TFCU-LGA6 (Line Jack Unit distribution box).*
I think that will solve my problem to  a great extent.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2012)

No problem kg11sgbg. Even my line had very old. Too many joints as the line had snapped many times by falling tree branches. Getting a new line helped.


----------



## rider (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm using 1350 UL plan from couple of years, getting 4mpbs speed for 20GB.
This month the 4mbps speed started from first april and lasts for only 8 days 
In fact I used less than 10 GB of downloading in these 8 days. And now from today I'm getting some weird speed like  0.50, 0.75, 1.75 mbps speed randmly in speed test and 4mbps in utorrent why why why?


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Apr 15, 2012)

got d bsnl 750uld connection yesterday.not getting good speed on torrents 4-10KB/s. but speed test result shows 1mb/s


----------



## rider (Apr 15, 2012)

abhinavmail1 said:


> got d bsnl 750uld connection yesterday.not getting good speed on torrents 4-10KB/s. but speed test result shows 1mb/s



may be because you are not getting enough seeders to download a torrent or you are downloading some new torrent.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2012)

rider said:


> I'm using 1350 UL plan from couple of years, getting 4mpbs speed for 20GB.
> This month the 4mbps speed started from first april and lasts for only 8 days
> In fact I used less than 10 GB of downloading in these 8 days. And now from today I'm getting some weird speed like  0.50, 0.75, 1.75 mbps speed randmly in speed test and 4mbps in utorrent why why why?



Are you sure you used less than the given ammount? Just use a add on for firefox and Chrome called Datafox and check the usage to be sure


----------



## rider (Apr 18, 2012)

What speed should I get till how much data in Home 1350 UL Plan?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2012)

rider said:


> What speed should I get till how much data in Home 1350 UL Plan?



afaik 4 Mbps upto 20 GB. Then 512 kbps speed after that


----------



## Chirag (May 28, 2012)

Is BSNL down? It was working till 4-5pm today and now there is a red light on my Dlink router. Phone is working. I checked with other router and same problem. Location is Vadodara, Gujarat.


----------



## digik (Jun 7, 2012)

I have BSNL 500Home Combo. I should have been getting 1.2kbps of speed. But I donot even get 50% of the promised one. At times the connection crawls. I tested the speed with BSNL speedtest.in and most of the time the speed is between 200-300 kbps at time as low as 108 kbps. The modem link light gets on within few seconds few times but most of time it takes 5,7,10,15 minutes to glow. The modem and splitter has been test OK by BSNL.

Can anybody has any suggestions in this matter?


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2012)

check your telephone cable or the cable that goes into the modem from splitter.


----------



## digik (Jun 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> check your telephone cable or the cable that goes into the modem from splitter.



I have checked the cables visually. It is in good condition. What other things about the cables needs to be checked.


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 8, 2012)

Just testing speed of 750 UL Home Plan Pre 6GB limit

*www.speedtest.net/result/1996906659.png


Will test speed after 6GB limit is crossed!


----------



## rider (Jun 8, 2012)

robbinghood said:


> Just testing speed of 750 UL Home Plan Pre 6GB limit
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1996906659.png
> 
> ...



Not yet!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 8, 2012)

digik said:


> I have checked the cables visually. It is in good condition. What other things about the cables needs to be checked.



How much distortion is in the telephone line? In most cases its a line fault. Also would recommend you to lodge a complaint dialing 1500 if its too persistent.


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 8, 2012)

rider said:


> Not yet!



Yes, I don't download much, just browse a lot!


----------



## CloudS (Jun 8, 2012)

can someone tell, how to check the bb usage? The connection man did not gave any ID or pass.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 8, 2012)

You need to create account on selfcare portal using your customer ID, then using that you can check usage and bills etc.


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2012)

digik said:


> I have checked the cables visually. It is in good condition. What other things about the cables needs to be checked.



can you post the SNR and Line Attenuation value and you are using which modem ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 9, 2012)

^topgear,Friend, I am unable to access *192.168.1.1 to configure my router.
Mine is *D-Link DSL-2520U* modem/router.

This is the extract from Ubuntu(12.04)(64-bit) terminal:--->

root@kgnile12pc-TA785GE-128M:/home/kgnile12pc# *ifconfig*
*eth0*      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr fc:*:16:*:45:*  
          inet addr:117.194.*.*  Bcast:117.194.*.*  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::fe75:*:*:4525/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  *MTU:1492*  Metric:1
          RX packets:38543 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:30176 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:41718812 (41.7 MB)  TX bytes:3297134 (3.2 MB)
          Interrupt:21 Base address:0xec00 

*lo *       Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:448 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:448 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:112334 (112.3 KB)  TX bytes:112334 (112.3 KB)

*virbr0*    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 3e:*:27:*:c5:*  
          inet addr:192.168.122.1  Bcast:192.168.122.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

root@kgnile12pc-TA785GE-128M:/home/kgnile12pc# 

How to get *rid *of *virbr0*?
Normally,under etho inet addr was: 192.168.1.*(ipv4 protocol)

* marks are given deliberately for privacy.
What does this mean?
BUT *BB *IS UNITERRUPTED NOW WITH EASE OF FLOW OF INFO/DATA...


----------



## Charley (Jun 9, 2012)

robbinghood said:


> Just testing speed of 750 UL Home Plan Pre 6GB limit



What is the phone tariff in this plan ? 

I have the other 750 plan, where all calls are Re. 1/min.


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^topgear,Friend, I am unable to access *192.168.1.1 to configure my router.
> Mine is *D-Link DSL-2520U* modem/router.
> 
> This is the extract from Ubuntu(12.04)(64-bit) terminal:--->
> ...



even I'm using the D-Link DSL-2520U but why you can't access 192.168.1.1 - ipconfig can't tell you the SNR and Line Attenuation rate which is important to know the reliability and quality of your line.

The security system of Linux must be blokcing your access to 192.168.1.1 - you need to acess your modem's config page to know the deatils or else any chances of installing windows to access the config/diagnostic page of the router ?


----------



## digik (Jun 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> can you post the SNR and Line Attenuation value and you are using which modem ?



How to find it?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 10, 2012)

@topgear,this is my *statistics for ADSL2+ D-Link DSL 2520U modem/router*:--->

Statistics -- ADSL

Mode:	ADSL2+ 
Type:	Fast 
Line Coding:	Trellis On 
Status:	No Defect 
Link Power State:	L0 

 	Downstream	Upstream
*SNR Margin *(dB):	20.8 	5.0 
*Attenuation* (dB):	34.0 	37.8 
Output Power (dBm):	0.0 	12.9 
Attainable Rate (Kbps):	19972 	492 
Rate (Kbps):	8191 	504 
MSGc (number of bytes in overhead channel message):	59 	12 
B (number of bytes in Mux Data Frame):	254 	63 
M (number of Mux Data Frames in FEC Data Frame):	1 	2 
T (Mux Data Frames over sync bytes):	1 	1 
R (number of check bytes in FEC Data Frame):	0 	6 
S (ratio of FEC over PMD Data Frame length):	0.9922 	8.0000 
L (number of bits in PMD Data Frame):	2056 	134 
D (interleaver depth):	1 	8 
Delay (msec):	0 	16 

Super Frames:	80060 	71722 
Super Frame Errors:	163 	0 
RS Words:	0 	645502 
RS Correctable Errors:	0 	33 
RS Uncorrectable Errors:	0 	N/A 

HEC Errors:	108 	0 
OCD Errors:	2 	0 
LCD Errors:	0 	0 
Total Cells:	24923484 	145313 
Data Cells:	259595 	1049 
Bit Errors:	0 	0 

Total ES:	63 	0 
Total SES:	0 	0 
Total UAS:	43 	0 

*This is the info for the Route*--->
Device Info -- Route

Flags: U - up, ! - reject, G - gateway, H - host, R - reinstate
D - dynamic (redirect), M - modified (redirect).

Destination	Gateway	Subnet Mask	Flag	Metric	Service	Interface
117.194.*.*	0.0.0.0	255.255.255.255	UH	0	 	br0
117.194.*.*	0.0.0.0	255.255.255.255	UH	1	pppoe_0_0_35_1	ppp_0_0_35_1
192.168.1.0	0.0.0.0	255.255.255.0	U	0	 	br0
0.0.0.0	117.194.*.*	0.0.0.0	UG	0	pppoe_0_0_35_1	ppp_0_0_35_1


*Diagnostics report:--->*

pppoe_0_0_35_1 Diagnostics
Your modem is capable of testing your DSL connection. The individual tests are listed below. If a test displays a fail status, click "Rerun Diagnostic Tests" at the bottom of this page to make sure the fail status is consistent.

Test the connection to your local network
Test your ENET Connection:	 PASS
Test your USB Connection:	DOWN 
Test the connection to your DSL service provider
Test ADSL Synchronization:	PASS 
Test ATM OAM F5 segment ping:	FAIL 
Test ATM OAM F5 end-to-end ping:	FAIL 
Test the connection to your Internet service provider
Test PPP server connection:	PASS 
Test authentication with ISP:	PASS 



Is there any problem,brother in the line and/or in ADSL2+?


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2012)

^^ your SNR Margin and Attenuation values are OK.

@ *digik* - for this you need to access your modems config page - type 192.168.1.1 in a browser windows and press enter - you will see your modems config page ( welcome page ) - go to statistic/Diagnostic/Summary or look for some other similar options/pages - the SNR and Attenuation values should be there.


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 11, 2012)

robbinghood said:


> Just testing speed of 750 UL Home Plan Pre 6GB limit
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/1996906659.png
> 
> ...




Just finished my limit, close to 7 GB already!

Checked the speed now, its still almost the same!

*www.speedtest.net/result/2002139074.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ your SNR Margin and Attenuation values are OK.


But my BB Internet is tripping,with the 2 led lights mostly remaining in *OFF* position,but blinks sometimes and comes back to life.

These, two led lights are :---> "*DSL*" & "*Internet*" marker led's remains off(when the BB Internet connection is down)

The "*Power*" led marker and "*LAN*" led markers are always in *ON* position.

I AM FACING THIS PROBLEM INTERMITTENTLY SINCE APRIL 2012 ONWARDS...

My Modem/Router:---> * D-Link DSL 2520U*,purchased on January 2012.

Please,HELP me Brother.


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2012)

^^ your phone line working fine ?? if the DSL lamp is unstable/not on then there's some issue may be with the phone line itself.

BTW, use this trick - before turning on the modem just pick up the telephone receiver and hold it for 1 mins and put the receiver back on the phone - now turn on the modem and see whether it works or not.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 12, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ your phone line working fine ?? if the DSL lamp is unstable/not on then there's some issue may be with the phone line itself.
> 
> BTW, use this trick - before turning on the modem just pick up the telephone receiver and hold it for 1 mins and put the receiver back on the phone - now *turn on the modem and see whether it works or not*.



@topgear,You are a true Genious My Friend. Kudos to you.

IT WORKS!!!

I've also bought,a 30Ft. length,*Phone line*;30Ft. length *RJ11* cable with connectors at both ends;Splitter Box(*Two* -one stand by);2Ft. length *RJ11* cable with connector at both ends;LJU(line Jack Unit)(*Two* Boxes -one stand by).

I just need the line man (BSNL) to change and setup the wires/line.


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2012)

^^ nice to know that


----------



## robbinghood (Jun 14, 2012)

robbinghood said:


> Just finished my limit, close to 7 GB already!
> 
> Checked the speed now, its still almost the same!
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/2002139074.png



*
Update*: Hey guys, something odd happened, the limit was 6GB but still it gave same speed, now total BW reached 8 GB, now the Speed has decreased!! 

*www.speedtest.net/result/2007602878.png

My upload speed is faster than download speed now


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 14, 2012)

@robbinghood Happens with many. Even one of my friends had his speed reduced only after 10 gb. Upload speed thing too, regularly happens to myself 
I get a headache when it happens


----------



## digik (Jun 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ your SNR Margin and Attenuation values are OK.
> 
> @ *digik* - for this you need to access your modems config page - type 192.168.1.1 in a browser windows and press enter - you will see your modems config page ( welcome page ) - go to statistic/Diagnostic/Summary or look for some other similar options/pages - the SNR and Attenuation values should be there.



SNR = 31 dB upstream, 39.5 dB downstream
Attenuation = 5.5 dB upstream, 0.0.db downstream

Another question : Can speed result provided by speedtest.net be treated as authentic and can be quoted in my correspondences with BSNL?


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2012)

^^ considering the SNR and Attenuation values you line condition is just excellent.

whether bsnl guys will care about the speedtest result or not depends on them but there's no harm in trying to tell them about the results you are getting from speedtest.net but remember one thing - this results ain't even clse to accurate sometime - telling from my own experience .


----------



## digik (Jun 15, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ considering the SNR and Attenuation values you line condition is just excellent.
> 
> whether bsnl guys will care about the speedtest result or not depends on them but there's no harm in trying to tell them about the results you are getting from speedtest.net but remember one thing - this results ain't even clse to accurate sometime - telling from my own experience .



Thanks for the reply.

Yes I have the same experience with speedtest.net. While the speedtest results show high speed I find difficult to open web pages.

With Home 500 combo plan I am eligible for 1.2 Mbps speed. How to convince them that I am getting much lower speed?


----------



## topgear (Jun 16, 2012)

even I was getting low speed when browsing but called CC, tell them about this and the issue was fixed. So you better call the CC and explain the situation.


----------



## digik (Jun 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> even I was getting low speed when browsing but called CC, tell them about this and the issue was fixed. So you better call the CC and explain the situation.



In Calcutta the situation is different. My earlier complaint (no link for few hours a day to days together) lodged in Dec 2011 got closed few days back. The local exchange, manual complaint booking doesnot pick the their telephone when called. I visited the exchange but they did nothing. On informing somebody in the higher ups they visited my residence during my absence and told that everything was OK though I faced the same problem after their visit.

Now, a day before the phone was dead though the internet was OK. I lodged a complaint over internet. The phone has got restored but the complaint is still open. So, I am unable to lodge complaint through IVRS. At the same time I cannot contact the exchange and manual complaint booking over phone for their reluctance to attend calls.


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2012)

I think you need to visit the exchange in person once more but the guy they usually sends don't know much about net connection but they try to focus more on the condition of the telephone line - on the other hand the people at CC concentrate more on net connection but even their quality can not be guaranteed


----------



## rawaccess (Jul 1, 2012)

*Bhai log, suggest a good modem plus wi-fi router for bsnl high speed plans up to 24mb*

Suggest a good modem plus wi-fi router for bsnl high speed plans up to 24mbps. Right now I am using Teracom model no: T2-B-GAWV1,4U10Y-B1 and it seems I require VDSL modem to get high speed. Searched all possible forums but didn't get any proper suggestion. BSNL in my area is not providing modem or routers.

Ab aap log madad karo meri.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 5, 2012)

@ Forum Friends,for the time being ,by GOD's Grace ,*BSNL  BroadBand* connection in our area seems to be completely *O.K. and clear*.

I am enjoying BB connection(ULD 900 Plan) without any net-connection tripping or becoming dead.

Moreover, I've changed the Telephone lines,Line Jack Unit(LJU) Box, and ADSL Splitter box,with the co-operation of our area BSNL Line Man.
The GUY is very happy,because of effective *REMUNERATION* I've paid him as his service.
He gave his* personal mobile no.* and *"assured"* any sort of *help* regarding BSNL Telephone line problem thereafter...

Let's see upto how much time,this enjoyment could be relished !!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2012)

@kg11sgbg you should not have fed him with money. He will ask for cash from everyone he fixes a line now. 
anyways glad that finally your connection is fine.

@rawaccess go for D-Link DSL-2730U


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 6, 2012)

^^ endorsing your justified views @thetechfreak,I was helpless...This malpractice of feeding *lineman with money is prevalent particularly in our area *since ages.
If I didn't paid him any money,I would have been the *odd man out* in our area and community,without getting any sort of help in future.
Truly,the lineman didn't ask me any sort of money,but after successful completion of work his body language and gestures implied that he should be rewarded.
This practice occurs from house to house,at least in our area...so,friend I am helpless.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 6, 2012)

^^ buddy even i have to pay atleast 100 bucks to lineman when they come to fix line. i think this practice prevalent in every corner in India.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 6, 2012)

MTNL Revised 2 Mbps Xpress Unlimited Broadband Plans

when will bsnl come out with such plans!


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 6, 2012)

most of us use BSNL bcoz we do not have other options


----------



## ayushag (Jul 6, 2012)

Are there any peering plans for BSNL like Alliance ?


----------



## AVT (Jul 10, 2012)

*No query. Got BSNL wimax. Just sharing my speed test results for people looking for this*

I live in western UP outside the village. The last mile connectivity is pretty crappy. So got the wimax. Happy with the speed, its what i paid for but its been less than 10 hours so hoping these will continue. 

*www.speedtest.net/result/2054182769.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/66066371.png


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 11, 2012)

no buddy they do not have such plans 





ayushag said:


> Are there any peering plans for BSNL like Alliance ?


----------



## searchingheaven (Jul 12, 2012)

In the Home750 Unlimited Plan, is FUP applicable as of now? How/Where do i conform this?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2012)

searchingheaven said:


> In the Home750 Unlimited Plan, is FUP applicable as of now? How/Where do i conform this?



Yes its applicable. Actually its applicale from past many months. You donot need to confirm it, it has been deployed


----------



## AVT (Jul 13, 2012)

Does anybody knows where to check for usage details and bill payment for BSNL wimax service ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 15, 2012)

Guys which bandwidth monitor you are using currently or  stick with old same shaplus or anything else ?


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm not using any BW monitoring programs at-all - the selfcare portal is enough IMO but still if you need use this :
Bandwidth monitor, bandwidth speed test, bandwidth and traffic monitoring tool for Windows


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 16, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Guys which bandwidth monitor you are using currently or  stick with old same shaplus or anything else ?


you can also use datafox. Its a browser addon. Works fine with me


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 16, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> you can also use datafox. Its a browser addon. Works fine with me



datafox not working as bsnl is not updating the site ( data.bsnl.in/wps/portal ) with usage details .


----------



## topgear (Jul 17, 2012)

^^ use selfcare portal - 
for east region it's :
selfcare.edc.bsnl.co.in
for south it's :
selfcare.sdc.bsnl.co.in
for north :
selfcare.ndc.bsnl.co.in


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks topgear, I'm not BSNL user I needed for something as.


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2012)

^^  you are welcome and you are using Sify I guess


----------



## Revolution (Jul 18, 2012)

ayushag said:


> Are there any peering plans for BSNL like Alliance ?



Sorry for off topic.

But,can any one tell me detail about peering in Alliance ?
Is there any real advantage of this ?
If YES,how we can fully utilize that ?

Actually I'm planing to take Alliance net.
Though I know local net totally depend on local cable walla.
And I have even very very bad experience with these.
But,I have no choice in my area.
The worst thing is that u have to pay a huge amount for new connection.
Cable walla ask 2K for new Alliance connection with 30 days 300kbps UL plan.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^  you are welcome and you are using Sify I guess



Nope, Den. Rs 560 rental, 10 PM to 10 AM free downloading 2 Mbps in night and during day 1 Mbps, 4.0 GB per month.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 18, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Nope, Den. Rs 560 rental, 10 PM to 10 AM free downloading 2 Mbps in night and during day 1 Mbps, 4.0 GB per month.



Thats a cool plan 

When will BSNL update their plans


----------



## topgear (Jul 19, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Nope, Den. Rs 560 rental, 10 PM to 10 AM free downloading 2 Mbps in night and during day 1 Mbps, 4.0 GB per month.



I though they were only in cable tv channel business - did not know they are into isp business too -anyway, the plan you got is simply superb - can you point me to their website ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 19, 2012)

Currently they are provide BB service in only two cities Kanpur & Delhi 

Broadband Services & Internet Services Provider ISP in India at Den Networks (DEN)


----------



## Revolution (Jul 20, 2012)

Its way cheaper than Aliiance.
No need useless peering even.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Currently they are provide BB service in only two cities Kanpur & Delhi
> 
> Broadband Services & Internet Services Provider ISP in India at Den Networks (DEN)



Ok .. thanks for the link.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 20, 2012)

[URL=*www.speedtest.net][IMG]*www.speedtest.net/result/2074231567.png[/URL][/IMG]
guyz look at my pings it is pretty high ?suggest me what to do

iam on BSNL 750ULD


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 20, 2012)

recently i got 512 kbps in my BBcombo 625 UL plan. i exceeded 4GB but how i get 512 kbps? is bsnl increased speed for any plan?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 20, 2012)

Asianet DataLine



Which plan is good ? homenet 475 or rapid 599  ? ( I can avail that combo offer)


----------



## searchingheaven (Jul 22, 2012)

Anybody using the UL 850 Plan? What are the speeds after FUP limit is crossed? According to 512kbps, it should be around 64 KB/s. Anybody getting the speed? I will download movies at night whole month. So is it okay for 90 GB per month downloads?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes. Expect that much speed. Sometimes you may get in 70 kBps range too. Depends on the load. But speeds are more or less costant


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2012)

Called BSNL CC just a couple of minutes ago as I was not able to connect to the net and the reply was :

It's not morning yet, call at morning and they will see what can be done . I said it's 24*7 service and should be always on - on hearing this the guy said me to access the net at morning ( I think the moron was referring to daylight ) just hung up the phone.

Anyway, coming to the issue :

from yesterday I'm facing a strange issue - phone line, modem lights all are OK but the connection is getting lost after 5-10 mins - I mean the connection is still on but there's no network activity but I can ping the modem, the server IP address but pages are not opening though this will get automatically fixed after 3-4 mins- so everything is fine from my end and it's must be some issue with BSNL server. And from today morning I was getting error code : 678, after trying for a 10 times though I was able to connect but the issue is still there, connection speed also has dropped and  the so called the CC experience was like that.

CC representative like those should be kicked out from the service who are busy in take a nap at their work hour and make consumers angry with their irrelevant answer.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 30, 2012)

I too am facing the same problem. thought it was a one off

Most of CC guys are same and act like “know it all“ people whereas they donot know properly about BSNL BB


----------



## digik (Jul 31, 2012)

At least in your case the CC picked up the phone. Here for me, CC doenot pick up the phone, neither do the DE and local exchange and the same docket no remains open for months. This is happening to me since last december.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 1, 2012)

happened the same to me .

change your dns to opendns or any other , it fixed the problem for me


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 6, 2012)

i have 750ul+ plan.my link goes off (just barely it is stable) when there is a rain or wind.i booked a complaint about it. they called me and said it happens to everybody ,we can't fix it and they closed the complaint without doing anything.
now i have a 4rth complaint over a week about the line fault because everytime they closes the complaint without doing anything about it.
my telephone wire is about 2-3 yrs old and has 3 open joint from the thick wire .but never anyone shows up.now there is no link at all .even calling to SDO ,nothing happens.i also tried to book complaint on their website (just a idiotic move from me) and i get this
not saved ,duplicate docket found
BHR/CO/2012/241 date-04/06/12
its looked like they are still 1 month behind.
here is my DSL parameter page screenshot *snag.gy/g9LiX.jpg

Has anyone experience on BSNL wimax ? should i take that one instead of landline BB ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 6, 2012)

28/07/2012 ---- Applied for plan change in selfcare portal .

01/08/2012 ---- Nothing happened . Called 1500 , 1504 . Some guy made me hold for 7 minutes and told he will look into the matter . Applied for plan change in Udaan portal . Put a complaint in selfcare portal .

02/08/2012 ---- One guy called from exchange and asked whether there is any problem with landphone .  Told him about the plan change request and then he gave me some number to call . I called and nobody picked up .

04/08/2012 ---- Some guy from udaan portal called me about the plan change and told he is travelling in the bus right now , So he will check later . ( And I was like What The F*** ) .

06/08/2012 ---- Went to bsnl exchange . Gave a written request . After 6-7 hours Broadband plan changed from BB FN 500 to BB UL 499  . 



Conclusion ---- Bsnl Offline Rocks


----------



## harsha2357 (Aug 7, 2012)

*help me find my bill this month*

hello everyone

i have a 500 combo plan where 1.5 gb use is permitted.i download mostly at night.In unbilled usage details chargable units excluding night unlimited is 555 mb
.am i going to be charged apart from Rs.500 of the plan.pleaserespond.


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2012)

^^ nope.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 12, 2012)

@topgear and other forum friends,have any idea when BSNL is going to make 2Mbps as the "*default*" bandwidth for BroadBand Internet connection, from the present "*CRAP*" 256kbps?
In that case,what will be the *status* of BSNL BB Home Combo* 900ULD* Plan,currently in which I am ?


----------



## rider (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm having BSNL 1350UL connection in which I generally gets 4mbps for 30GB and then 512kbps.
But this august I get only 2mbps speed for about 12-13GB not more than that. Now I'm getting 512kbps.
I think I should change to 750UL 
Please somebody give me BSNL CC number.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 12, 2012)

Presently I'm on BSNL 700ULD 1Mbps till 6GB and 512kbps after that.

Confused about changing to BSNL 1350ULD, 4Mbps till 20GB and 512kbps after that. What are your suggestion guys..??

I'm into heavy downloading (Presently I solve this need from my Office ) and watching online Videos and sometimes I Watch movies from Youtube too


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 12, 2012)

^^ better you continue to solve your need from your office itself.


----------



## rider (Aug 12, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Presently I'm on BSNL 700ULD 1Mbps till 6GB and 512kbps after that.
> 
> Confused about changing to BSNL 1350ULD, 4Mbps till 20GB and 512kbps after that. What are your suggestion guys..??
> 
> I'm into heavy downloading (Presently I solve this need from my Office ) and watching online Videos and sometimes I Watch movies from Youtube too



Read my above post I use 1350UL. It is supposed to give you 4Mbps for 30GB then 512kbps unlimited.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 12, 2012)

^^Yeah I saw that, but on BSNL website it says 4mbps till 20GB. Or may be I'm wrong.


----------



## rider (Aug 12, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Yeah I saw that, but on BSNL website it says 4mbps till 20GB. Or may be I'm wrong.



It was use to be 20GB but now increased to 30GB without any info.

Give me link where you read that?
All I get is this LINK where the speed is 2Mbps till 15GB


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2012)

rider said:


> I'm having BSNL 1350UL connection in which I generally gets 4mbps for 30GB and then 512kbps.
> But this august I get only 2mbps speed for about 12-13GB not more than that. Now I'm getting 512kbps.
> I think I should change to 750UL
> *Please somebody give me BSNL CC number*.



try this :
18004241600


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 13, 2012)

rider said:


> It was use to be 20GB but now increased to 30GB without any info.
> 
> Give me link where you read that?
> All I get is this LINK where the speed is 2Mbps till 15GB



Nice 

BB Plan Selector <= Not Updated

*www.bsnl.co.in:9080/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_combo_unlim.html


----------



## drmintumathew (Aug 14, 2012)

I recently started using the bsnl broadband connection....as of now i am satisfied with the speed ....but when i connect the phone and net via the splitter (bsnl provided) i am getting only a single ring from the telephone for incoming calls .... i can use the phone and net perfectly but am missing important calls because of this ....can any one help...should i get a different splitter


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2012)

^^ most probably something is wrong with the phone itself - get the phone set checked.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes. The phone itself probably is at fault. Try using a different splitter and see if it helps


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Nice
> 
> BB Plan Selector <= Not Updated
> 
> *www.bsnl.co.in:9080/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_combo_unlim.html



Oh! that is combo plan, I use normal.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 14, 2012)

drmintumathew said:


> I recently started using the bsnl broadband connection....as of now i am satisfied with the speed ....but when i connect the phone and net via the splitter (bsnl provided) i am getting only a single ring from the telephone for incoming calls .... i can use the phone and net perfectly but am missing important calls because of this ....can any one help...should i get a different splitter



The probabilities of Phone fault as marked by @topgear & @thetechfreak is the most common and valid suggestion by them.
Another small suggestion, is that never use "PARALLEL" connection in the ADSL splitter provided by BSNL or others.It creates a hell lot of problems regarding net connectivity.In fact,BSNL in their web-site has provided with diagrams of connection amongst:---> PC + ADSL2+/ADSL modem/Wireless  + Telephone, banning the use of "Parallel" connections of Telephones.

Splitter comes at a cost of Rs.30/- or likewise,better buy a good Telephone set from SIEMENS/ORPAT/PANASONIC/BEETEL/BPL(if present) according to your choice.
BSNL Telephones are usually "crapware" and mainly second/third handed!!!???


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi all , due to recent moving of PC to a different room in the house , I had to change the existing setup of telephone connections .

Now the cable is very lengthy from the splitter to the modem . Will the length reduce my broadband speed or connectivity ?

Previously before the change I had a local snr of 20+ as I remember and Max attainable Line rate was ~8000kbps . Now it is reduced to 16.5 and 5276kbps 

Is it because of the plan change I recently made ? ( I shifted from bbgfn 500 to bb ul 499 )

Here is the page showing snr and attenuation .


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2012)

^^ Remote SNR margin not so good - should be above 10db at-least.

BTW, recently even I'm facing some issues with SNR margin - called BSNL guys to check the lines but they said this happens in monsoon season - not sure if it's true or not ??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 19, 2012)

in last few weeks after monsoon started i have ran my 500combo connection with downstream snr of ~7 with no dial tone in phone at full 2mbps.before monsoon my snr used to be at least ~23-25.but i know it is a line problem because upstream snr is still usual at ~20.still i can confirm that even with this low snr you can perfectly get expected full speeds on a 2mbps connection.what matters is the fluctuation in snr value(open modem info page & keep refreshing it continuously).if snr value changes within a range of 5-6(say 7-13) while never less than 6.0 then even if phone doesn't work net will work just fine.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 19, 2012)

And will the length of cable from splitter to modem affect snr or connectivity ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 19, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> And will the length of cable from splitter to modem affect snr or connectivity ?



Nope. I donot think so.


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> in last few weeks after monsoon started i have ran my 500combo connection with downstream snr of ~7 with no dial tone in phone at full 2mbps.before monsoon my snr used to be at least ~23-25.but i know it is a line problem because upstream snr is still usual at ~20.still i can confirm that even with this low snr you can perfectly get expected full speeds on a 2mbps connection.what matters is the fluctuation in snr value(open modem info page & keep refreshing it continuously).if snr value changes within a range of 5-6(say 7-13) while never less than 6.0 then even if phone doesn't work net will work just fine.



Thanks for the info but with such low SNR margin I've faced frequent link unstable issues .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 20, 2012)

some modems are better at handling such low snr margin values.i use TP-LINK btw.still if your snr margin is above 7 & does not fluctuate widely while refreshing continuously like i mentioned before you should not face disconnection issues(assuming capable modem).disconnection will happen when snr value drops too low & stays there for a few seconds.for your information initially my snr value was jumping between 10 & -0.1(yes minus!!)at each continuous refresh & even then modem stayed connected just that download speed drops to 2KBps from 200KBps & then it start recovering & this cycle continued.main point is that low snr value(less than 5) should not stay for more than a second or two.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 20, 2012)

The low snr must be due to monsoon like you suggested . Now when I checked it has improved  Max attainable line rate is now shown as 9424kbps 
But the remote snr is still low 8.0db only


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 20, 2012)

remote snr relates to upload & even at 8db,if it is stable,is more than enough for usual upload speeds.btw max attainable line rate is different from plan's max speed & is a matter of concern only when your plan's max speed is higher than this rate(in your case e.g. a 10mbps plan).


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey guys from the last 2-3 days getting very slow speed on my UL 750 plan. 

Ran speeedtest three times,as you can see I'm getting almost half of what I should be getting.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 24, 2012)

never rely on speedtests for actual download speeds.try downloading some big file like directx9c redistributable(~100mb) from microsoft site or some big software setup from sites like file hippo using a download manager like FDM/orbit/flashget etc to test speed.if still low speed then check SNR & Attn values in modem info which indicates line quality.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 24, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Hey guys from the last 2-3 days getting very slow speed on my UL 750 plan. View attachment 6575View attachment 6576View attachment 6577
> 
> Ran speeedtest three times,as you can see I'm getting almost half of what I should be getting.



i have the same plan but i am getting usual speed
although due to rainy seasons my internet is not stable the ADSL link goes off every 15 min
i called BSNL CC and they arrived in 15 min after call, *VERY GOOD SERVICE BSNL*


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 26, 2012)

Started getting regular speed from yesterday and now my Broadband started to disconnect in every half hour or so. It reconnects automatically after a minute or two but it is impossible for me to play online in this way. BSNL,Y U FU***NG WID ME?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 26, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Started getting regular speed from yesterday and now my Broadband started to disconnect in every half hour or so. It reconnects automatically after a minute or two but it is impossible for me to play online in this way. BSNL,Y U FU***NG WID ME?


Same w/ me too..So many disconnections...BTW Which is good Wi-Fi router(wireless+modem) in 2.5k range other than Dlink DSL 2750U


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 26, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Same w/ me too..So many disconnections...BTW Which is good Wi-Fi router(wireless+modem) in 2.5k range other than Dlink DSL 2750U



Don't have the idea about present routers. Check out filpkart. I use a Netgear WGR6114N which I bought a year ago. Serves me well.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 26, 2012)

TP-LINK modems & routers are the best option under 7000.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 28, 2012)

I am repeating the question again,in this thread ,and seek permission from Admins/Mods.

@Forum friends,when is BSNL going to shift to 2Mbps bandwidth as its default(starting speed) of BROADBAND,from its mere and miniscule 256kbps?

If any one have any news or idea as such?
In fact any employee of BSNL as such amongst us in this Forum?


----------



## dissel (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm in UL750+ for a long time now, past week or two I got very low speed in highly seeded torrent as well as breakup/error in normal download as well loading webpage/forum is hell slow, last week (later in weekend) it seems the problem goes away and everything back to normal.

But today (from last night) it seems the problem is back, though there is no affect in the upload speed though. Any Internal hazards going on in the National Internet Backbone.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 29, 2012)

^^ +1 Very poor performance from the last 1 week. Frequent disconnections,slow speed.


----------



## rider (Aug 29, 2012)

Is anybody know why I get only 4Mbps for 13-14GB this august in Home 1350UL? I always use to get 8Mbps for 30GB.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 29, 2012)

^n I get 2 mbps constant...upto 25gb...on my 850ul..I should get 1mbps upto 6 gb...n 512 kbps beyond... bsnl speed capping


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 29, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> ^^ +1 Very poor performance from the last 1 week. Frequent disconnections,slow speed.


yeah its very slow from a week i m on @900 ULD plan!! 8gb@ 4 mbps


----------



## koolent (Aug 30, 2012)

^Same here. I am on the 750UL+ plan which is giving damn low speeds.. It was all right last night with 60 KBps speeds but it is back to 12 KBps now.

And for the Link unstable issue, take  a look at your phone line and any possible short circuits.. Worked for me.

But the speeds are still really low


----------



## rider (Aug 30, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^n I get 2 mbps constant...upto 25gb...on my 850ul..I should get 1mbps upto 6 gb...n 512 kbps beyond... bsnl speed capping



dafaq! how? and tell me the full nme of the plan.


----------



## dissel (Aug 31, 2012)

koolent said:


> ^Same here. I am on the 750UL+ plan which is giving damn low speeds.. It was all right last night with 60 KBps speeds but it is back to 12 KBps now.
> 
> And for the Link unstable issue, take  a look at your phone line and any possible short circuits.. Worked for me.
> 
> But the speeds are still really low



How did you test about phone line short circuits ? My phone (Land line) working fine.

I also want to know Is this UL750+ also come under FUP or any Speed Cap limit. I'm using this plan since it is introduced (almost 6-7 years).

------------------

*www.speedtest.net/result/2151070913.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/2151079526.png


----------



## rider (Sep 1, 2012)

Disgusting job by BSNL!! today is 1st of september and I'm getting only 2Mbps speed for 15GB like august on Home 1350UL plan, which I use to get 4Mbps for 30GB.


----------



## bajaj151 (Sep 1, 2012)

Please suggest cheapest possible plan for JUST video calling (Arnd 30-45 min daily) - No downloading...No surfing


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2012)

BSNL website is not opening fro the past 1 month :

*www.bsnl.co.in/

- tried with different browsers - Opera, Chromium, IE9 - same result


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 2, 2012)

^^^ +1 I've also been trying from many days. However if you search on google for something like 'bsnl broadband' and then click on the link the page opens. The homepage doesn't.


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2012)

^^ even searching and opening different links from google search is not opening - I want to see broadband tariff but due to this issue I can't - can you mention a working direct link ??


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2012)

It's opening here. Tried your link topgear.


----------



## koolent (Sep 2, 2012)

dissel said:


> How did you test about phone line short circuits ? My phone (Land line) working fine.
> 
> I also want to know Is this UL750+ also come under FUP or any Speed Cap limit. I'm using this plan since it is introduced (almost 6-7 years).
> 
> ...



That means your connection is fine. 

I used to get the same kind of speeds untill I called the people who re-routed the internet cable from outside my house from the box you see outside. Now in works like a deream with mostly more speeds than promised


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 2, 2012)

rider said:


> dafaq! how? and tell me the full nme of the plan.


I use 850 uld...its commercial  ver. of 750uld.....As perplan I should get 1Mbps upto 6GB n  512 Kbps beyond....n I got 3Mbps in 1st week, 2Mbps in second and 1.7 till date...only once i got 400 Kbps this month for 2-5 days.......  ...what a phail cappings


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2012)

this is the new/updated link:
*www.bsnl.co.in:9080/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/index.html


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 2, 2012)

Bsnl site fine for me too .


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2012)

just checked : 

Working : *www.bsnl.co.in:9080/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/index.html - yesterday I've tried this but a security app was blocking this - so disabling that app temporarily granted access to this.

Still Not Working : *www.bsnl.co.in


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 11, 2012)

WHY dafaq is there is so many dsl drops in 5 mins..


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> WHY dafaq is there is so many dsl drops in 5 mins..



Seriously dude,Bsnl has been pathetic from the last 2 weeks. Not able to play any online games,so many frequent disconnections. So ****ing irritating.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 12, 2012)

My bsnl has never disconnected for even one hour since 3 years 
Guess im lucky!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello,

Guess it has been asked a million times, but can anyone tell me the process of changing the dataone password (the one used in the PPPoE dialer for logging in)? The information on the Calcutta Telephones/BSNL website is too confusing and I am too lazy to look into google.

Thanks.


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2012)

^^ depends on the Ip address series - if you have some 59 series Ip address go to here : Dataone WebMail and for 117 series based Ip address use this : CRM


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Best clipboard mgmt app*

Sorry for the late reply.bsnl has disconnected my internet conn,so im no longer able to use internet via pc.They didnt sent us the bill,and locked up my phone and net without any notice..nice..


----------



## baiju (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Best clipboard mgmt app*

Why don't you register with bsnl selfcare and view and pay the  bills online?


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: Best clipboard mgmt app*

^Thanks.dont have internet now.will do later.so if i do register there,i could see the bill details,even if they dont sent the bill?


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey guyz dis is urgent query. My BB is not working since last 7 days. BSNL guys told me dat it take another 3-4 days bocz port is burnt during thunder storm at their exchange. So is their any method that i can ask them to reduce my dis month bill? i am using 750ULD


----------



## y2j826 (Sep 19, 2012)

Na, U can't just decrease the bill like that...


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 19, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> My bsnl has never disconnected for even one hour since 3 years
> Guess im lucky!



Ya man,you're really lucky. I'm also using BSNL from last 4 years and I've also never had a problem until last few months. But now,it is very annoying.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 19, 2012)

@abhinavmail1,yes,you can ask them to reduce bill.if i remember correctly if service is disrupted for 3 days or more(because of bsnl fault) you are eligible for bill reduction for those days of no service.write an application to Accounts Officer(AO).(ask for the AO office in your local exchange,he is the one who handles all issues related to billing).


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks mate i appreciate ur help.





whitestar_999 said:


> @abhinavmail1,yes,you can ask them to reduce bill.if i remember correctly if service is disrupted for 3 days or more(because of bsnl fault) you are eligible for bill reduction for those days of no service.write an application to Accounts Officer(AO).(ask for the AO office in your local exchange,he is the one who handles all issues related to billing).


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 25, 2012)

What is the speed of Combo Unlimited 499 plan? Is it 256kbps or 512kbps?


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 26, 2012)

This plan gives 512kbps for first few GBs and then 256kbps unlimeted .


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 27, 2012)

When will BSNL modify for PLAN ULD900,under which I am upto?
I am getting pretty good speeds as according to BSNL package .
Although a mere increase from 8GB to 10GB download/upload for 4Mbps speed and then a FUP of 512kbps thereafter(unlimited) is an absolute ****(If modification of PLAN ULD900 occurs).
They should have at* least* increased the FUP upto* 25GB* download/upload...


----------



## icebags (Oct 7, 2012)

how to change account pass / check usage records ? they recently changed my ip fro 59.X.X.X to 117.X.X.X and the old account login page isn't working.


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2012)

here you go :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband...one-related-queries-here-158.html#post1748340


----------



## icebags (Oct 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> here you go :
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband...one-related-queries-here-158.html#post1748340



awesome, thanks !


----------



## baiju (Oct 12, 2012)

I was using BB Combo 500 2mbps night unlimited plan since 3 years. This month I thought of changing the plan as I was getting only 90kBps download speed and most time exceeded the maximum data usage of 1.5GB. So I applied for plan change on 08/10 monday to 512 kbps combo plan and the plan was changed within half an hour. The best thing, I'm still getting 90kBps constant downloading speed. and my torrents are running at full capacity. This is like 1 mbps unlimited connection.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 19, 2012)

Guyz Need some urgent help..
My BB is down from 2 months and even after complaining to the exchange twice in 3 three days BB ain't working.. I got my Modem checked and the Head there told me that its machine fault (Port damaged) in the exchange and they can't fix it b4 diwali. I got my Bill last month of 900/- and I paid but still Today I got my bill and not in any mood to pay it cuz of Zero service.. What should I do? 
Any complaint to someone!
*EDIT*:- They fixed today


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 21, 2012)

When will the BSNL site start working? IS this a joke? it's been weeks


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2012)

which site you're talking about ? usage checking site or the main website ?

anyway, both are working fine and if the main website yu are talking about here's the link :
*www.bsnl.co.in:9080/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/index.html


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 21, 2012)

I know that link tg.
The main website of such a huge company should work. Normal consumer can't find that website.


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2012)

yes, I agree with you ..


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 1, 2012)

My broadband isn't working properly. Works at super low speeds. Apparently telephone is fine as there is no disturbance when I listen to dial tone. 
And how are these SNR values?
 *img.viame-cdn.com/photos/4037ef30-0640-0130-8a90-22000a8f97ad/r600x600.jpg


----------



## quagmire (Nov 1, 2012)

A little help here..

My usage details at BSNL selfcare appears to have a problem..

I have a BB 500 Combo Plan.(2 - 8 Night Unlimited paln)

See this ..*farm9.staticflickr.com/8336/8144388422_ce59ef9079_b.jpg

The usage excluding night unlimited shows up as 0 KB all the time even if if its not clearly 0 KB.. (see image)..

How do i rectify this..?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2012)

@thetechfreak,your downstream snr is low.it should be at least 10(usually it is 20-30) for a stable connection.

@rnianoop,bsnl self care details display system is poor compared to older portal & as far as i know new north region selfcare(since it started working in my city) has never shown the data usage details excluding night free usage(always total).


----------



## Jripper (Nov 4, 2012)

What the hell. My ping has risen to 476 ms and earlier I used to get atleast 5-7mbps of my supposed 8mbps line,but now with such high pings,thhe speed is barely crossing 0.8mbps -_-

Any solution to this?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 4, 2012)

Seems the problem solved itself. SNR back to normal I guess

*pbs.twimg.com/media/A62Zb9oCUAAVDgz.jpg:large


----------



## Jripper (Nov 5, 2012)

Ping has gone down to 116ms. Now that is more like it. No wonder I had a wonderful session of crysis 3 multiplayer for over 2 hours


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 11, 2012)

PLAN: 500COMBO night UL

my ping is around 250ms... i get whupped in the ass while playing online games.
asked the enggs at the office, but they said they cannot do anything to lower it. 

What do i do??


----------



## icebags (Nov 11, 2012)

^^ u r lucky if u get <250ms on regular basis. most ppl get ~300ms or more.

find out what sorts of roles/games work best at ur pings and enjoy them.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 11, 2012)

now that you mention it, its around 300ms.

and i play(ed) cs1.6 online. but got owned due to the ping. 

tried playing borderlands2. got Owned. 

didnt even try going for bf3 or mw3.


----------



## icebags (Nov 11, 2012)

try nearby servers ..... if there is any in india or south east asia. they should have better pings ~200ms or less.
avoid close range fights, if the ping is high. also check ping from command prompt ..... type something like "ping yahoo.com -t" and watch for some time, if u see packet loss/ response time outs then it means line has problem. in these cases, try playing other time. if it doesn't improve at all, call telephone exchange.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 11, 2012)

I disconnected our BSNL connection after 7 years  from last 3 months it was completely dead and even after lodging complaints many times they didnt show up...And our phone was dead from 7 months .....what a customer service 

We live just half km from the exchange in Nagpur city ....grrr


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 11, 2012)

^^ I'm facing same issues... But in my case the "DSL" Disconnects every 5 Mins... and downloads / MP Gaming Screws..  BTW it's dead since 5 Days.. What Should I do... I got 850 UL


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 12, 2012)

you should bribe the lineman(~Rs.200 should be enough).remember to talk politely offering him some tea/chai-paani & once he became familiar with you say goodbye to almost all bsnl problems.


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 12, 2012)

^^^ HAHA Corruption FTW lol.... Already paid him 250/-  and he did nothing..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 12, 2012)

just paying money is not enough.you need to talk in a manner that makes him understand your worth.if it may not be possible for you then ask for help from someone else(preferably a person in mid 20's to 30's doing some govt job can be a friend,cousin,relative etc)to talk on your behalf.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 16, 2012)

Bayimg.com blocked by orders of Department of Telecom on BSNL broadband network in India as of 13 September 2012

File:Bayimg.com blocked by orders of Department of Telecom on BSNL broadband network.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 16, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> Bayimg.com blocked by orders of Department of Telecom on BSNL broadband network in India as of 13 September 2012
> 
> File:Bayimg.com blocked by orders of Department of Telecom on BSNL broadband network.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I can open the site without troble :/
*i.imgur.com/Uot9y.jpg


I am using Google DNS though. So it's probably DNS level block.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 16, 2012)

Well i am using OpenDns


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 16, 2012)

If Google DNS doesn't help or you don't want to change, download Opera Browser then enable turbo mode and enjoy unrestricted viewing


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 16, 2012)

the upstream and downstream SNRs on my line.. any problems with these?



> Internet Connection
> DSL--------------------------------- Status	true
> Last Failed--------------------------0x00000039
> Downstream Data Rate------------6545200
> ...



okay.. these are WAY down from recommended limits. How to rectify??

HELP!!!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 16, 2012)

^Call up Lineman ...


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 17, 2012)

btw, whats the recommended SNRs?? need to talk to the enggs at the office.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 20, 2012)

12+ SNR is required for stable connecdtion but attenuation must be good also ie. lesser is better.


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2012)

This should help you guys :

What is signal-to-noise ratio (S/N or SNR)? - Definition from WhatIs.com

What is attenuation? - Definition from WhatIs.com


----------



## SINCE92 (Feb 9, 2013)

plz help!

I am on bsnl limited plan (BBG COMBO 600) which gives me 2.5GB of data every month. I need to ask is this 2.5 GB GIVEN at the start of every month i.e the 1st of every month  or  the date when my broadband was connected i.e the 16th...plz reply as i have to manage my data usage!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 10, 2013)

data limit start from every month but it is calculated on a per day basis if you change/disconnect/start your plan in the middle of the month.e.g.2.5gb=2.5*1024=2560mb.now suppose you got your connection on 16th jan so that means for that month data limit per day is (2560/31)=82.6mb per day.you got your connection on 16th so no.of days for your active connection in jan=(31-16)=15 days so you will get 15*82.6=1239mb for 15 days of jan.of course if your plan runs normally for whole month(you don't change/disconnect plan) then only total data limit matters & not each day usage.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 27, 2013)

BSNL line went dead thanks to some underground pipe laying operations. Will get it disconnected it by the end of this month.


Got a Vodafone 3G connection as a replacement. Finally leaving BSNL after above a decade of service.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> BSNL line went dead thanks to some underground pipe laying operations. Will get it disconnected it by the end of this month.
> 
> 
> Got a Vodafone 3G connection as a replacement. Finally leaving BSNL after above a decade of service.


CONGO! 
I'm still stuck with BSNL as it's only option here


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 27, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> CONGO!
> I'm still stuck with BSNL as it's only option here



Airtel or any other ISP
"Bhai kuch toh hoga"


----------



## baccilus (Mar 27, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Airtel or any other ISP
> "Bhai kuch toh hoga"



I am getting very bad latency on BSNL Dataone. What should be my complete be to bsnl. They wont understand latency. Disturbance in line?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 27, 2013)

nothing you can do.ping times are always bad on bsnl network but currently because of some issues the situation is even worse.wait for some time though no idea when it will be corrected.


----------



## paroh (Mar 28, 2013)

many site are not opening on bsnl broadband even site open it takes  hrs to load any body  having this problem

like yahoomail.com


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2013)

paroh said:


> many site are not opening on bsnl broadband even site open it takes  hrs to load any body  having this problem
> 
> like yahoomail.com



Try mail.yahoo.com
 BTW I feel there is the relation with the under sea cable cut.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Apr 23, 2013)

you have made under sea cable cut ,a type of virus .if pc has any fault blame it on a virus. if net has some issues blame it cable cut.i don't see any problem while opening yahoo or any other site .


----------



## Tanish (Apr 23, 2013)

Friends... i am using bsnl broadband for about 2 years... was getting abt 100-150 ping on singapore servers (even 350 sometimes...) ...about 250 on eu... till that so called cyber attack... now its jumping to about 600 on singapore servers and 400 on eu servers... i Resetted my modem to factory setting (td-w8151n)....Bt now the conditions seems to b more worse.... plz help me.. and post a screenshot of ur net configuration... thanx...


----------



## Vignesh B (Apr 23, 2013)

Tanish said:


> Friends... i am using bsnl broadband for about 2 years... was getting abt 100-150 ping on singapore servers (even 350 sometimes...) ...about 250 on eu... till that so called cyber attack... now its jumping to about 600 on singapore servers and 400 on eu servers... i Resetted my modem to factory setting (td-w8151n)....Bt now the conditions seems to b more worse.... plz help me.. and post a screenshot of ur net configuration... thanx...


As far as I think, it is a problem from there side. There is nothing much that you can do.
Anyway post your snr and line attenuation values.


----------



## icebags (Apr 23, 2013)

Tanish said:


> Friends... i am using bsnl broadband for about 2 years... was getting abt 100-150 ping on singapore servers (even 350 sometimes...) ...about 250 on eu... till that so called cyber attack... now its jumping to about 600 on singapore servers and 400 on eu servers... i Resetted my modem to factory setting (td-w8151n)....Bt now the conditions seems to b more worse.... plz help me.. and post a screenshot of ur net configuration... thanx...



same happened to me. it's a problem at bsnl side and they are least concerned about it.


----------



## niraj trehan (May 3, 2013)

hey friends I m from Punjab , Is there any plan /ISP which provides us with no FUP and unlimited Downloads at reasonable speeds ? right now I m using airtel broadband with 2mbps speed for 6gb and the plan revises . and it sux to see download speed of30-40 kbps. Plan is of 850 Rs. Earlier I was content with the same as there was no FUP thing !! Cant we turn this FUP thing off by some crack or something ? If not , whats the best ISP if u guys can suggest ? Its best to get happy hours downloading in any , but the thing is I have to do Skype and see some youtube vids . ANy suggestion ???? I will be content with something that offers 2 or 3 gb of high speed Net , even with FUP but HAPPY HOURS during night is a must thing ! plz suggest me one in my region !!


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2013)

hack your account on the ISP's server  .. but seriously you need to create a new thread .. this thread is not the right place.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2013)

@niraj No you can't. FUP is there for a reason. Previously they had technical problems implementing it but now it's apparently fixed.

Anyways this is a BSNL BB thread; make a new thread for your Airtel query.


----------



## niraj trehan (May 20, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> @niraj No you can't. FUP is there for a reason. Previously they had technical problems implementing it but now it's apparently fixed.
> 
> Anyways this is a BSNL BB thread; make a new thread for your Airtel query.


i still can see many posts regarding hacking BSNL hack FUP stuff on google.. there must be a way out ")  Right now i m using BSNL .. dumped airtel few days back and beleive me i m having horrible time with bsnl... Internet trips so much !!! when they came ,.. they used my airtel wiring to set up the connection !! Tho the main question rests here " how to get rid of this FUP thing ! "


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 20, 2013)

there is no way out.unless you have an inside contact at airtel/bsnl broadband working in technical section & is willing to risk his job forget about it.


----------



## niraj trehan (May 20, 2013)

hmmmm.... !! :\


----------



## Allu Azad (May 21, 2013)

My modem is taking long time to get net connection . And the connected standard is G.dmt nowadays ; previously it was ADSL2+Auto . Does this mean cable noise ?


Local SNR Margin:27.5 dBRemote SNR Margin:13.0 dB


----------



## anirbandd (May 27, 2013)

having an odd problem from today evening..

whenever i dial connection my dialer stops at "Verifying User Name and Password" and after sometime says "The Remote Computer failed to respond in a timely manner" with the option for redial. 

sometimes it authenticates, and i can connect. like now. 

any causes/solutions??



Allu Azad said:


> My modem is taking long time to get net connection . And the connected standard is G.dmt nowadays ; previously it was ADSL2+Auto . Does this mean cable noise ?
> 
> 
> Local SNR Margin:27.5 dBRemote SNR Margin:13.0 dB



the snr values seem okay...


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2013)

even I face this issue sometime but this may be due server overloaded or some sort of issue like that ..so there's not much we can do about this I think.


----------



## anirbandd (May 28, 2013)

i think i'll just visit the BB section and tell them personally...


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 28, 2013)

if adsl link is up but authentication part hangs/failed to respond then it is due to bsnl error so nothing you can do on your side except complaining.

@Allu Azad,manually select ADSL2+ mode to see if it helps.


----------



## Vignesh B (May 28, 2013)

Even am having the same issue though am on PPPoE, at certain times even though link is there, there is no internet connection. I tried changing to bridge mode and at random times while connecting I receive - "The Remote Computer failed to respond in a timely manner" and at other times it gets connected. Have lodged a complaint, lets see what happens.


----------



## niraj trehan (May 28, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> there is no way out.unless you have an inside contact at airtel/bsnl broadband working in technical section & is willing to risk his job forget about it.


I had an uncle of mine posted in BSNL as SDO , and asked him about the same , he told me its not like switching off FUP for a particaular number.. its software based which is made in Banglore, and it automatically trips the speed down. So any other way out through which i can get this silly thing shut without ofc changing plan  ( what i searched for and as per my knowledge now after talking to him ... its a sadistic thought that we cant do anythg ) still if any one knows a way out ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 28, 2013)

like you said no other way.why do you need unlimited anyway?i agree it sounds good but rest assured that after 3-4 months of downloading most of which will be just see once type you will get bored.just get a 2mbps night free plan & set torrent/download manager to download between 2-8AM & daily download ~3-4gb which in my opinion is sufficient.


----------



## manilla_phoenix (Jun 7, 2013)

*have wifi enabled modem WA1003A, want to connect desktop via lan and laptop through wireless*

i have a HUAWEI WA1003A modem supplied by bsnl. i want to connect my desktop XP sp2 to internet using lan cable and my laptop dell inspiron 15r  WIN7 premium using wifi secured network. pls help!!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 27, 2013)

*Re: have wifi enabled modem WA1003A, want to connect desktop via lan and laptop through wireless*

People does your modem also start restarting everytime it overheats? any solutions that you think have worked?


----------



## Ricky (Jun 27, 2013)

Not really, whats your make of modem ?


----------



## Renny (Jun 28, 2013)

My BB connection has been giving problems since almost 40 days - Constant disconnection and reconnection.

Lodged around 6 complaints which have all been closed (net works OK for a few days and then goes kaput), and several visits to the local exchange haven't changed things.

How can I escalate the issue? Which higher up to contact? (BSNL Bangalore)


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 28, 2013)

directly go to the GM..

or the Chief Engg in the BB section and verbally assault them in as humane manner as possible.


----------



## bukaida (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: have wifi enabled modem WA1003A, want to connect desktop via lan and laptop through wireless*



manilla_phoenix said:


> i have a HUAWEI WA1003A modem supplied by bsnl. i want to connect my desktop XP sp2 to internet using lan cable and my laptop dell inspiron 15r  WIN7 premium using wifi secured network. pls help!!



I am using this modem to connect my laptop, samsung TAB and galaxy mobile simultaneously. The steps are as follows--
1.open your browser and type 192.168.1.1, give the password as "admin" (the username is already "admin").
2.click on setup and click on pvc0 (in the left panel ) see the first screenshot and put the values accordingly (including your broadband username and password),click apply.
3.Click on DHCP configuration (see screenshot 2), click apply.
4. Click on wireless (see screenshot 3), put any name on ssid field, this name will be the name of your wifi connection.
click "save all and restart ".
5. Click on advanced (Top menu ) and click on wireless security.Select the security level as WPA.Click on PSK string (bottom most) and put the value you want to be used as wireless password (see screenshot 4). click on "save all and restart access point" at the bottom. wait for 2 minutes.
6. Switch off the modem and turn it on.
You have configured it correctly. Your wifi will be detected by the name you gave in ssid and to connect it, you have to type the password you gave in psk string.
REMEMBER THE MODEM IS NOW ALWAYS CONNECTED AND YOU NEED NOT HAVE TO DIAL BSNL (you have given the username and password of the BSNL inside the modem in step 2 already,remember). This is true for desktop also.
NOTE:
You have to change the static ip of the desktop to dynamic one (control panel-->network connection-->local area connection (right click-->properties-->TCP/IP -->properties(see screenshots desktop ip1 and desktop ip2)).click ok.

HAPPY BROWSING.

PS. Use the software Netstumbler on your laptop to detect whether other people are broadcasting on the same channel. If so, use any one of the channel values 1,6 or 11 in step 4 (entering directly from step 1).


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 11, 2013)

Plan : BSNL 750UL
From last 8-10 days, dsl link is not stable, modem automatically restarts.
Before this problem SNR margin was: 18-20, 24-26


*imageshack.com/scaled/large/33/nu0l.jpg


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 11, 2013)

^^ Your SNR value, attenuation is not impressive. Get your line checked.
By modem restarts, I think you mean the link gets lost and gest established again.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 11, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> By modem restarts, I think you mean the link gets lost and gest established again.



Yes..
What does these errors indicate?


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 11, 2013)

^^ Poor line quality.


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2013)

this happens mostly in monsoon season.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 12, 2013)

this happened with me too.. i personally went there and gave them a piece of my mind. next day they came and replaced the drop line. now the SNR = 36dB, Attenuation = 10dB


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 13, 2013)

^^What have u said? Because in my case, when they come, they say..Bhaiya net chal toh raha h...thodi bahut disconnection toh chalti rehti h...

And when I show them readings..(SNR & all)....they say...iss se kuch nhi hota..


Is Attenuation depends on distance between exhange and my home?

What should I tell them to CHANGE so that reading and connectivity improves?


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 13, 2013)

^^ That is the worst thing about BSNL. Try talking politely and somehow convince them to change the line. SNR and attenuation is Greek to them. Try saying there is a lot of noise phone or "earthing" as they say.  
Ideally, complain to a higher authority like the SDO in the BSNL office. That usually gets the work done. Still if they don't agree, complain to the nodal officer. Having contacts in BSNL does help.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 13, 2013)

Guys am fedup with bsnl broadband sh1t for 2 weeks..the ppl are not fixing properly...want to remove only broadband...

what is the landline tarrif or cost  *without* broadband?I want to shift other isp but need bsnl landline with good free calls plan as i use it? 

one more q will the 20% discount apply if use only landline?

thanks


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 13, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> what is the landline tarrif or cost  *without* broadband?


Depends on the tariff that you select. You can view them here.



gopi_vbboy said:


> one more q will the 20% discount apply if use only landline?


I guess no, since the 20% off offer is only for broadband - *www.facebook.com/bsnl.connect/posts/448087815278468


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 14, 2013)

^^ thanks


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 16, 2013)

bajaj151 said:


> Plan : BSNL 750UL
> From last 8-10 days, dsl link is not stable, modem automatically restarts.
> Before this problem SNR margin was: 18-20, 24-26
> 
> ...




I changed my home wire, now SNR value increased, now its 16
Now no errors..

Since the line attenuation remains the same, Should I ask lineman to give line from nearest pole or change the line?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 16, 2013)

what are your values now?


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 16, 2013)

*imageshack.com/scaled/large/694/92n9.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 16, 2013)

looks fine.if you are not facing any issues then no need to do anything.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Guys good news... looks like bsnl has reset FUP.I am on UL950 and getting 4MBps beyond 12gb.

Anyone else? Enjoy ASAP lol..I think they are changing FUP


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 18, 2013)

^^ They have not reset FUP or anything like that. We are used to such spikes post FUP. But sadly it lasts for max to max 1 or 2 days.  Happens once or twice a month.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 18, 2013)

^^ oh but i am getting constant 400kbps lol..lets c...donno because beam cable have raised fup in hyd..might be bsnl guys are worried


----------



## bhanu-ss (Jul 31, 2013)

hallo guys,I am on home600fn combo plan which offers 2 mbps speed and 2 to 8 am free downloading.I have used it for 5 years and 6 month ago I surrendered that plan and on 15th july I reactivated that plan but now I am getting only 15 kbps downnload speeds while before surrender I was allways get 190to 200 kbps  download speeds.I also complained bsnl but they do nothing,please suggest ,what should ido ?


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 4, 2013)

hey, can anyone suggest me a good DNS server for BSNL broad band... i mean their local one is shitty


----------



## Ricky (Aug 4, 2013)

I use 8.8.8.8 (Google) and 208.67.222.222 (openDNS) . Further I do local dns caching for better response time.



bhanu-ss said:


> hallo guys,I am on home600fn combo plan which offers 2 mbps speed and 2 to 8 am free downloading.I have used it for 5 years and 6 month ago I surrendered that plan and on 15th july I reactivated that plan but now I am getting only 15 kbps downnload speeds while before surrender I was allways get 190to 200 kbps  download speeds.I also complained bsnl but they do nothing,please suggest ,what should ido ?


In your selfcare panel, what plan you are seeing there ?


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> hey, can anyone suggest me a good DNS server for BSNL broad band... i mean their local one is shitty



use a software called DNSJumper


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 4, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I use 8.8.8.8 (Google) and 208.67.222.222 (openDNS) . Further I do local dns caching for better response time.
> 
> 
> In your selfcare panel, what plan you are seeing there ?


i am using googledns but it doesn't work very well with many site like mangareader... same is the case with Open DNS .Local one doesn't work even with facebook.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 4, 2013)

problem is with something else.google dns works fine here with all sites including mangareader.check your snr & attn values in modem settings page(192.168.1.1) under device info etc.snr values must be above 15 & attn values must be below 50.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 8, 2013)

Guys, this is how my Router settings look like.
*img13.imageshack.us/img13/893/xedg.jpg

I am on BSNL HOME UL800 (or 750 not sure) plan.
Since 30th August online gaming is unbearable as i get disconnects every few minutes. It was really bad before that too but at least i could play Dota 2 over Steam with lags. Now i cant play at all. I was supposed to get my monthly quota of 6GB or something extra speed but everything is worse now.
Here is a screenshot of my ping
*img571.imageshack.us/img571/1649/qbyt.jpg

My phone line makes hissing noise and i get disconnected every time someone calls or we make a call.

What can i do to fix this problem? And how do i avoid disconnects, request time outs and high latency/pings in Dota 2 (over Steam)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2013)

your modem is showing snr & attn values on a scale of 0.1dB so divide those those values by 10 to get normal values.as you can see your downstream snr(14/10=1.4) & upstream snr(75/10=7.5) is really bad.contact local bsnl exchange/line man to check your line telling him you are getting too much noise in phone.unless these values go above 15(or in your modem scale case 150) you will face disconnection issues.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 8, 2013)

In my case the TP-Link TD-8817 shows status as :--->

View attachment 12082


And speedtest result is shown as :--->

*www.speedtest.net/result/2953025201.png


I've used 1.5GB Download/upload of total volume traffic till  date. This I checked from customer care of BSNL.

My Plan being ULD950 Home Combo DataOne BroadBand,BSNL.

What CRAP + SH!T service is this from BSNL????


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2013)

your upstream snr value is very low.such issues are routinely faced by bsnl customers because of the poor maintenance of lines not to mention these telephone wires are likely to damage internally when twisted & compressed which is normally the situation.still even with this low value you should not face any major disconnection issues except a bit reduced upload speed(~450kbps instead of usual 512kbps).


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 8, 2013)

If i ask the BSNL guys come  to check my wires will they charge money? Since they have thousands of customers having problems, will they care to come search my house, and spend the entire day checking the wiring ??


----------



## deepanshuchg (Sep 9, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> If i ask the BSNL guys come  to check my wires will they charge money? Since they have thousands of customers having problems, will they care to come search my house, and spend the entire day checking the wiring ??



They won't come to your house to check wire. Call some electrician to check it. Btw whats the problem?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 9, 2013)

if you know how to talk to local lineman or know someone who can do it for you(just be prepared to spend/offer 200-300 rupees for lineman's trouble if you know what i mean) then you can get your line checked in one day.you may first even try visiting local exchange & talk nicely to some higher official there.also it is 2013 & BSNL has very few home customers using landline phones regularly & even fewer complaining compared to the past so don't worry about thousands.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 9, 2013)

In Aizawl, Mizoram, BSNL has telephone and broadband monopoly. There is no other (Big) broadband company (like Airtel,Reliance,Sify etc) so BSNL is enjoying its rule. The local laws on infrastructure is so strict that even private operators are having trouble. One local company (Netsurf) wants to start RF and Cable based broadband service but after reading their problems in their fb page i see that the govt simply doesn't want new players in the market. Sify Broadband was here few years ago during Dial Up days but they left. No big company wants to come here.

@deepan - By electrician do you mean telephone line expert from BSNL or the average joe electrician who fixes Electric wires and fuse boxes..



deepanshuchg said:


> They won't come to your house to check wire. Call some electrician to check it. Btw whats the problem?



The problem is repeated disconnects due to bad SnR value (1.4 Down and 7 Up). And when telephone call comes internet connection  gets disconnected. Plus there is a non stop hissing sound in telephone line.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 9, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> The problem is repeated disconnects due to bad SnR value (1.4 Down and 7 Up). And when telephone call comes internet connection  gets disconnected. Plus there is a non stop hissing sound in telephone line.


Probably you have some open wiring issue.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 18, 2013)

To all @TDF Friends and particularly whitestar, I am facing a very annoying issue on my BSNL BB line connection.

Since,I've replaced my old ADSL2+ modem/router of D-Link DL-2520U by the new TP-Link TD-8817,the problem seems to have sprung up.

Initially,the TP-Link modem/router is very good at its service.But now whenever I open my machine as well as the net connection,either the next day morning or after returning from office(evenings) I see that the power and LAN lights are only on for this TD-8817.
Even after waiting for more than 10 mins. the ADSL and INTERNET lights remains switch off.

I resort to "BACK TO SQUARE ONE AGAIN", by resetting the TP-Link TD-8817 to factory default settings,then provide all necessary information about time and location, PPPoE settings,my ISP username,password. EVERY TIME THE VPI values are set to 8 instead of the default 0,VCI values are set to 35 as usual.
Even after resetting I switch off my modem for 2~3 minutes and then switch on again.

Ultimately Internet line gets activated and running normally.

WHAT THE HELL IS HAPPENING?
IS THERE ANY RESPITE FROM THIS ANNOYANCE?

Is the TP-Link TD-8817 ADSL2+ modem/router has ANY TYPE OF ISSUES?????

Solutions awaited from Friends.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 18, 2013)

first of all make sure that when you are using a browser *disable any script & ad blocking addon like noscript/adblock when opening 192.168.1.1.*after that *do remember that by default there are 8 PVC connections & PVC0 is set by default so suppose if you were using PVC2 configured for BSNL then every time you open 192.168.1.1 you have to switch to PVC2 from PVC0 in interface setup--internet setting to correctly make changes.*


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 18, 2013)

^Already did that(interface setup--settings to PVC2) and saved.

But why it happens frequently,that the *ADSL* and* Internet* led* marker* lights are switched off till a prolonged period of time,whenever I bootup(cold boot) or start up my Desktop system?

And in that case I resort to factory default settings....


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2013)

post the SNR and Attenuation values [ in db ] .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2013)

check your snr & attn values.open modem settings---device info page & reload it every few seconds to see if these values changes frequently.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 20, 2013)

@whitestar & @topgear,Friends, the SNR and LINE ATTENUATION Values are :

SNR  MARGIN = *18.8 db*(downstream) More or less remaining same in values.

SNR MARGIN  = *5.* db*(upstream) {here * ---> 8,7,6,5... decreasing in trend and again increasing to 8,9} Unstable in values.

LINE ATTENUATION = *27.8 db* (downstream) More or less remaining same in values.

LINE ATTENUATION = *39.6 db* (upstream) More or less remaining same in values.

Info page is AUTOMATICALLY reloading itself every 6~7 secs. or so...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 21, 2013)

as expected your upstream SNR is very low.it should be at least in double digits even when including fluctuation in value.try disconnecting & reconnecting all wires going in & out of splitter & modem to see if it makes a difference.also check that telephone line in your house is not tangled/pressed at some place(try to keep it straight & without loops).


----------



## vivek.virgo (Oct 3, 2013)

A friend of mine has a BSNL b'band connection where only the modem needs to be ON for accessing the internet. There's no need for a password. How can I tweak his settings so it asks for a password like my setup does. He is on a limited usage plan and also wants to prevent misuse by others who need to access his sys but not the internet.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 3, 2013)

modem can be setup in 2 modes:
a)pppoe mode in which username/password is saved in modem itself & you just need to turn on the modem to get connected.
b)bridge mode in which you connect by entering username/password from your PC.

in modem internet connection settings there will be a connection with vpi/vci values as 0 & 35 respectively.edit this connection properties & change connection type from pppoe to bridged with rest of the settings as default.after this modem should show 3 lights: power,ADSL & LAN.now in windows go to new connection manager & choose connect to internet using dsl/pppoe modem & enter username/password to create a new connection to connect to net.


----------



## vivek.virgo (Oct 4, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> modem can be setup in 2 modes:
> a)pppoe mode in which username/password is saved in modem itself & you just need to turn on the modem to get connected.
> b)bridge mode in which you connect by entering username/password from your PC.
> 
> in modem internet connection settings there will be a connection with vpi/vci values as 0 & 35 respectively.edit this connection properties & change connection type from pppoe to bridged with rest of the settings as default.after this modem should show 3 lights: power,ADSL & LAN.now in windows go to new connection manager & choose connect to internet using dsl/pppoe modem & enter username/password to create a new connection to connect to net.



OK Thanks. I tried it on my system. Opened modem config with ip address 192.168.1.1 and entered username and password as 'admin' and was able to get to the settings page you mentioned. But on friend's system it is not being accepted ... username and password seem to be different. Any idea what it could be?


----------



## Aerrow (Oct 4, 2013)

vivek.virgo said:


> OK Thanks. I tried it on my system. Opened modem config with ip address 192.168.1.1 and entered username and password as 'admin' and was able to get to the settings page you mentioned. But on friend's system it is not being accepted ... username and password seem to be different. Any idea what it could be?



The password might have been changed after installation. Use the reset option. A small pin hole in most modems, to reset the device to factory settings meaning admin username and password.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 4, 2013)

just type model name(like dlink 600L) followed by default password in google or see if it is printed somewhere on modem itself.


----------



## digik (Oct 5, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> @whitestar & @topgear,Friends, the SNR and LINE ATTENUATION Values are :
> 
> SNR  MARGIN = *18.8 db*(downstream) More or less remaining same in values.
> 
> ...



As per my experience most of the problem faced from BSNL Broadband lies with the company. All our complaints donot received due attention due to laxity of officers and staff. There might be some other reasons also.

The solution as per my experience is docket complaints. Meet the exchange personnel upto DE. Bomb them with written complaints. Then write to higher ups. It will be more effective if you rope in bsnl customers with similar complaints in your locality. Also, ask for rebate in telephone bills when the complaint remains open for more than 3-4 days.

We have started this in small way. We are confident of its success. Will inform when results show up.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Oct 18, 2013)

Guys a little help here...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/178587-need-info-about-bsnl-bb.html


----------



## Small_town_boy (Nov 4, 2013)

hello guys forgive me if its the wrong section

i have my friend's old BSNL modem, its "AN1020-21 ADSL2+" type
i am planning to take local internet connection (not bsnl)

so will i able to set the above modem with my local internet connection so i could use the internet over my pc and phone simulteneously ?

i would be greatful if anyone can provide some guides


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 4, 2013)

it should work.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 4, 2013)

hey i want to check my broadband usage how to do that??


----------



## Small_town_boy (Nov 4, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> it should work.



Thanks 
So i should set up PPPoE connection ,right ?
Also i am on win7 32bit...should i install any drivers (coz i don't have any software cd or sort of thing of the modem)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 4, 2013)

driver for modem is only needed if you connect it using usb port & not lan port(some old bsnl modems used to have this option of connecting through usb port as well as lan port).in your connection type settings see if there is an option to select dynamic ip without selecting pppoe.however first don't do anything & simply insert cable lan wire into 1st lan port & connect your pc to another lan port & it may work too.


----------



## systemwizard (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying to configure TP-Link modem with BSNL connection with the following parameters. However the DSL Connects , the internet does not. Can anyone please help me with the same.

Link : *i.imgur.com/BLaTQsS.jpg

Regards,
Vikram


----------



## dummydave (Nov 30, 2013)

guys wanted to know which is better plan of bsnl bb

UL 525 or FN 600(night unlimited)..wanted to know about actual download speed we get and 

for night plan how can i schedule the downloads ,like do i need to restart the modem at 2am or jus start download at 2 and stop at 8


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 30, 2013)

UL 525 is a bad plan for downloading.get FN600(night unlimited) & start download at ~2:06AM(every decent download manager & torrent software can do this) & stop at ~7:55AM.assuming no download restrictions(like free users from sites like filefactory) average download speed is ~215KB/s.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 30, 2013)

dummydave said:


> guys wanted to know which is better plan of bsnl bb
> 
> UL 525 or FN 600(night unlimited)..wanted to know about actual download speed we get and
> 
> for night plan how can i schedule the downloads ,like do i need to restart the modem at 2am or jus start download at 2 and stop at 8



schedule uTorrent to wake the PC from sleep at 2.5am and schedule a shutdown at 7.55am.

details here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/166962-bsnl-combo500-night-unlimited-automation.html

theres a link inside that thread. check that too..

and with good torrents, you will get the full 250kBps speed. amounts to ~4.5GB of dl from 2-8AM.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2013)

I've never got speed over ~202 KBps but I can live with that anyway.


----------



## dummydave (Dec 1, 2013)

ohk..thanx alot mates..

But m still confused about modem..i have tp link w8968..i will have to keep it on or it will require reboot at 2am or there is any scheduler for modem too
so that i ll start it and sleep and then @ 2 it will restart so that it would count in free download period


kindly help me with dat also


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2013)

^^those were old times.now-a-days bsnl billing system is much more accurate.just start download at ~2:05AM & stop at ~7:55AM,no need to reboot modem.in fact i can confirm that at least in my region bsnl correctly detect download between 7:59AM & 8:01AM & will not count download from 7:59-8:00AM(earlier it was not so).

@Topgear,in your modem stats check data rate(below snr & attn).for a 2mbps connection it is set to 2048kbps & you will get average speed of ~205KBps on torrent & download managers.however if your data rate is set to 4096kbps then you will get average speed of ~235KBps on torrent & download managers.earlier my data rate was set to 2048kbps & i used to get same speeds as you but recently it has been increased to 4096kbps resulting in increased download speed.this value is set by local exchange & only way to increase this value in my experience is by applying for any bsnl 4mbps plan for a month & then changing back to usual 2mbps plan next month.bsnl people usually don't decrease this value after increasing it once so you now get increased download speed.other way is if there is some upgradation/testing going on at local exchange(like for IPTV) & they increase everybody's data rate but this is not in your hand.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 1, 2013)

systemwizard said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to configure TP-Link modem with BSNL connection with the following parameters. However the DSL Connects , the internet does not. Can anyone please help me with the same.
> 
> ...


Did you check with bsnl guys ?


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 1, 2013)

^iptv is long dead..


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2013)

My data rate is set to 1999 Kbs [ Downstream ] and I really don't want to change plan so there's not much to do I guess.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2014)

anyone getting a block on torrent sites??

tpb, torrentz are not opening. opening them by proxy.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2014)

same here but I'm not using the proxy method


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2014)

What are you using??


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2014)

Tor?

/////


----------



## R2K (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm using BB Home Combo ULD 650 plan which is 512 kbps till 4 GB and then 256 kbps after. At the begining of march I got 512 kbps and used up the 4 GB in like 2 days itself  . Then it got back to 256 kbps. But from today after 12 PM I noticed that the speed is back to 512 kbps again. Is it just me or others are also seeing this miracle


----------



## baiju (Mar 13, 2014)

I have seen this behaviour a number of times especially if net is down for a few hours. I got speed hike yesterday.


----------



## R2K (Mar 13, 2014)

Its been like 6 hours since the speed hike. I really don't think its just a spike. 
Also 650 ULD means unlimited downloads and uploads right ? Or is it just downloads. I have been using utorrent and uploads seems to be going through the roof.


----------



## baiju (Mar 13, 2014)

It may go on for a day, but it will drop again.


----------



## R2K (Mar 14, 2014)

baiju said:


> It may go on for a day, but it will drop again.



Looks like you were right
The speed dropped back to 256kbps after a day.  .


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2014)

Never got a speed hike ever


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 15, 2014)

baiju said:


> I have seen this behaviour a number of times especially if net is down for a few hours. I got speed hike yesterday.






Sometimes it does happen with mtnl too 

In march 2013 I used up around 65gb on full 2mbps (my limit is 10gb only).


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 15, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Sometimes it does happen with mtnl too
> 
> In march 2013 I used up around 65gb on full 2mbps (my limit is 10gb only).



happens with many. i experienced that twice with photon+ and once with airtel bb


----------



## fz8975 (Apr 7, 2014)

We have 20 GB 1425 plan, but we have finished 20 GB and speed is low, is there anyway to get high speed by paying some premium
or we have to get a new plan ??


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 7, 2014)

^^Which ISP ?


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2014)

this thread is for BSNL / MTNL only so an educated guess is fz8975 is asking for BSNL / MTNL isp in which case the answer would be No.


----------



## kaz (May 17, 2014)

Was everybody's BB down since today morning?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 17, 2014)

kaz said:


> Was everybody's BB down since today morning?



not mine.


----------



## kaz (May 17, 2014)

When I called exchange office they said "Bangalore se hi band hai, idhar se sab clear hai"


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 17, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Sometimes it does happen with mtnl too
> 
> In march 2013 I used up around 65gb on full 2mbps (my limit is 10gb only).



why this kind of thing never happens in bangalore..........


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2014)

because in Bangalore is the control centre of BSNL broadband network so almost no chance of such technical loopholes.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 17, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> because in Bangalore is the control centre of BSNL broadband network so almost no chance of such technical loopholes.



no chance of technical loopholes then why m getting only 3.2 mbps speed in 4 mbps play tat also maximum i am talking abt............

i called customer care they said "Inta hi aayega is plan mei " srsly i was so pissed wanted to murder that guy.............


----------



## kaz (May 17, 2014)

9-10 years back when I was in school I used to get 150KBps download speed on a 256Kbps connection. But now after the 4mbps quota gets over I get 60-64kbps on its 512kbps rate  Seems like they have hired some good professionals....

And the best thing was that with 2G GPRS pack I got 3G speed....And now they have made 3G and 2G packs same...Probably they don't know how to restrict 2G speed


----------



## amjath (May 17, 2014)

kaz said:


> And the best thing was that with 2G GPRS pack I got 3G speed....And now they have made 3G and 2G packs same...Probably they don't know how to restrict 2G speed



this every operator does cause of 4g


----------



## sling-shot (May 18, 2014)

kaz said:


> Was everybody's BB down since today morning?



Mine was down. But seems to have resolved by 9pm or so here.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 18, 2014)

Guys any idea how to get BSNL Username/Password from BSNL???


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2014)

From exchange office you can get your id.....Password is "password" by default. But why do you need that, have you forgotten yours?


----------



## sling-shot (May 18, 2014)

kaz said:


> From exchange office you can get your id.....Password is "password" by default. But why do you need that, have you forgotten yours?



It is indeed available at the local BSNL office.

Did you know the official recommendation is NOT to change the password from password?


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> It is indeed available at the local BSNL office.


I meant that only....The exchange office and the local office is same here and I call it exchange office always, call this my bad habit if you want....



> Did you know the official recommendation is NOT to change the password from password?


No instead they told me how to change the password....


----------



## sling-shot (May 18, 2014)

Good to know that their practice has changed now. I had changed my password and forgotten because it was not being used on daily basis. When I went to recover it, I had to jump through many hoops and the local guys did not even know how to reset it. I had to take help from my uncle who is in another state with BSNL and get it reset.

In this security conscious era I thought it was so wrong of them to recommend NOT changing it.


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Guys any idea how to get BSNL Username/Password from BSNL???



Did you applied for new connection or just forget yours ? Anyway, try the call center and tell them you want to reset it. Also tell them to send it to you by SMS [ try calling from a BSNL cell no. ].


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 20, 2014)

now-a-days bsnl password does not matter because every connection uses port binding meaning a broadband account can only be used on a particular telephone line so even if somebody knows your password it can not be used on any other telephone line using your account.



> 9-10 years back when I was in school I used to get 150KBps download speed on a 256Kbps connection.



 [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION],you must have misconstrued your connection speed or download speed.in 2004 there was no bsnl 2mbps adsl connection & the only way to get 150KBps download speed was through an expensive commercial connection.


----------



## kaz (May 20, 2014)

Add 2-3 years then  But then I was in class 9-10 and the connection was on my grandpa's name at his house, I remember senior citizens got 100rs off in each bill then... But that 150kbps speed was for something around 500-600rs. I am sure ...


----------



## sling-shot (May 20, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> now-a-days bsnl password does not matter because every connection uses port binding meaning a broadband account can only be used on a particular telephone line so even if somebody knows your password it can not be used on any other telephone line using your account.



So a terrorist or a neighbouring kid with a line could hijack my connection? Theoretically.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 21, 2014)

no.a terrorist or a neighbouring kid will use an open/public/easily crackable wifi instead of climbing your house wall(or a ladder) to cut your telephone line & then join another line hoping that no one will look suspiciously(including someone from your house) at a person cutting & joining a telephone wire in the middle of a day in front of a house & remember his face.


----------



## kaz (May 21, 2014)

One will get a direct connection from the telephone pole instead...


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 21, 2014)

do you think getting a direct line from telephone or electric pole is as simple as carrying a screwdriver,tape & wire cutter?forget your neighbourhood kid even a hard core terrorist wouldn't attempt this because he might as well post on facebook about his mission in advance.


----------



## dmanojkmr (May 21, 2014)

Guys 
I am planning to buy a wifi modem for my bsnl connection. Can i prefer *TP-LINK TD-W8951ND* for this*.*


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 21, 2014)

spend 500 more & get w8968 v2 from snapdeal which also supports usb 3g modems.


----------



## kaz (May 21, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> do you think getting a direct line from telephone or electric pole is as simple as carrying a screwdriver,tape & wire cutter?



May be, I have seen people using the dialer which the exchange office guys use to check the connection. If they can do so from their rooftops someday they will use internet also


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2014)

you can do that too but that requires disconnecting the present line & connecting a new line/hand held dialer.what you are imagining about parallel line is just not practically possible so rest easy.


----------



## sourav_mitul (May 22, 2014)

I am not sure the below mentioned link is already posted in this thread or not. 

*www.punjab.bsnl.co.in/bandhan_bb1.htm

This is article from BSNL Punjab circle mentioning the step for getting better speed  for BSNL Broadband subscriber. This is applicable to all BSNL Broadband subscriber irrespective of their Circle.  In the article the one of the most important step is Step 16 .  



> *16. Use Proper Modulation*:
> If the distance of the subscriber's modem is more than 2.5 Kms of length from the Telephone Exchange (DSLAM) then *Use only G.dmt* Modulation in the modem DSL settings. Disable all other modulations if possible. The distance of underground cable from Exchange to the user Home is considered rather than road or aerial distance.



 I want to mention that generally BSNL provided modem is ADSL2+ by default configuration. That config generally works good if your connection is within 500 meter(cable distance) from the serving telephone exchange. So properly follow the configuration step 16 in the modem if the  connection is outside of that range.


The another  useful is Step 1



> *1. For Reliability & Speed, Use following DNS Addresses*:
> *A) On Dial-up or Bridge mode Broadband connections.*
> Enter following DNS address at Local Area Connection or Wireless Network Connection.
> 
> ...



 Generally BSNL provided DNS is heavily loaded and response is slow. Due to that DNS resolution for any webpage takes time which finally result slow loading of that webpage. It is better to use Google DNS. Changing the DNS server may not always be possible on BSNL provided modem. You can follow the below mentioned link to change it on your Laptop/PC. After That functionality will be same.

*www.intechgrity.com/speed-up-bsnl-broadband-using-google-dns-open-dns/#

 The final is Configuring the MTU on PPPoE Mode. Though this article is mentioning



> *4. Choose Right MTU Size (Maximum Transmission Unit):*
> Almost all MTU sizes (like 1500, 1492 or 1480) give good speed performance among all website browsing & downloading. But one should preferably use 1492 as MTU in all Modem/Router connections until & unless one faces any significant problem with MTU. The value is defined inside the Modem or Router configuration page.



*Still I will recommend to set MTU in any single value between the range of  1430 to 1450 for PPPoE. *

I hope that following those steps  this you might get better BSNL Broadband speed.


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2014)

Hmmm . interesting and I don't think any onbe has posted the link before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kunalht (Jun 1, 2014)

I am currently using 512kbps UL @ 800rs . 
Is there any 1 MBPS unlimited plan in BSNL ? (I am from gujarat)


----------



## kaz (Jun 1, 2014)

kunalht said:


> I am currently using 512kbps UL @ 800rs .
> Is there any 1 MBPS unlimited plan in BSNL ? (I am from gujarat)


Yes at Rs. 6300 per month


See Plans (applicable across the nation):
*Home Only*
*Home and Business*


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 1, 2014)

sourav_mitul said:


> I am not sure the below mentioned link is already posted in this thread or not.
> 
> *www.punjab.bsnl.co.in/bandhan_bb1.htm
> 
> ...



@mods plz add this very important info at the very begining..........it will be lost with time otherwise..............


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2014)

[MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION],i disagree about modulation.in my area there is no G.dmt modulation & no matter how far away one is from the exchange in my area forcefully selecting G.dmt will result in no ADSL link.best option is to set ADSL mode as Auto Sync & let the local exchange & modem decide what modulation to follow.same is the case with MTU.there is no one universally correct value & so it is best to follow the procedure to determine which MTU value is right for you.


> in command prompt window type:
> ping -f -l value www.abc.xyz     where value is the MTU value(in your modem/router)-28 which is normally 1492-28=1464 & abc.xyz is any site,i use google.
> now start reducing value by 1 until you get a proper result like "Reply from XX.XXX.XX.XXX: bytes= ______ time & not "Packets need to be fragmented..."


----------



## kunalht (Jun 1, 2014)

kaz said:


> Yes at Rs. 6300 per month
> 
> 
> See Plans (applicable across the nation):
> ...



Its very costly 
have to stick with this plan....


----------



## seamon (Jun 1, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Its very costly
> have to stick with this plan....



2mbps till 20GB, 1mbps beyond.

*www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/new_BB_unlimited.html

Apply fast, it may disappear after 2.5 months. However once you are on this plan it should remain with you until you change plan again.


----------



## kunalht (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2014)

how many days, on an average, does it takes between applying for new connection and the connection actually starts working assuming the BSNL phone lines are present besides the house?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2014)

consider at least 1-2 weeks assuming local exchange staff is helpful or you have some contact at bsnl in your city.


----------



## seamon (Jun 1, 2014)

^^Nah!!
I had applied for a connection on Friday and Internet was ready by Tuesday. It would have been earlier if not for the weekend. In my case it took so long because I didn't even have a landline connection. 
It took 1 day for landline setup and internet was ready by the next day.

- - - Updated - - -

My local exchange staff was extremely helpful. First of all, he didn't have a computer so he couldn't check tariffs and he recommended me 800 rupiyah one. I told him that 1425 was available and to give me that. Good thing was that he didn't argue.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2014)

it depends on your area.at least in UP expect nothing much from any govt. company.


----------



## kaz (Jun 1, 2014)

And you always have an option to pay extra to fasten things up...You know what I mean


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> I had applied for a connection on Friday and Internet was ready by Tuesday. It would have been earlier if not for the weekend. In my case it took so long because I didn't even have a landline connection.
> It took 1 day for landline setup and internet was ready by the next day.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Mine took around 18 - 20 days from applying for LL to getting a BB. Your's is by far the fastest example of getting a working connection. Care to to share you are from which city ?


----------



## seamon (Jun 3, 2014)

topgear said:


> Mine took around 18 - 20 days from applying for LL to getting a BB. Your's is by far the fastest example of getting a working connection. Care to to share you are from which city ?



Dehradun.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 3, 2014)

Last Thursday, I had applied for broadband(land line was already present), it was ready on Monday. It was in Palakkad(Kerala). Here in Uttarakhand, it nearly takes around 20 days. Adding more to the woes, they don't even know about all the plans except a select couple of them. Probably Dehradun's BSNL staff are an exception!


----------



## kaz (Jun 4, 2014)

Why the selfcare site is not working properly for a couple of days... Is it only me or everyone else is facing the same?


----------



## seamon (Jun 4, 2014)

My BSNL account no is showing no broadband exists of such an ID.


----------



## kaz (Jun 4, 2014)

These guys are lazy and stupid too 
The selfcare site used to work nicely for me but for past few days nothing under the service tab seems to work....


----------



## vito scalleta (Jun 5, 2014)

hey guys.  i live in Tamli Nadu ..I Plan to get bsnl broadband soon    . plz suggest me a good plan below 900rs ...
 would need unlimited download , even if it is available bw 2am & 8am  its ok...


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 5, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> hey guys.  i live in Tamli Nadu ..I Plan to get bsnl broadband soon    . plz suggest me a good plan below 900rs ...
> would need unlimited download , even if it is available bw 2am & 8am  its ok...


Check out BBG ULD 795(Mbps upto 8 Gb, then 512 kbps afterwards) or BBG ULD Combo 900(Same as ULD 795 + 350 free calls) - Broadband Combo Plan


----------



## kaz (Jun 5, 2014)

Vignesh B said:


> Check out BBG ULD 795(Mbps upto 8 Gb, then 512 kbps afterwards) or BBG ULD Combo 900(Same as ULD 795 + 350 free calls) - Broadband Combo Plan



In 999 you get 4mbps till 8gb and 400 calls free better than 900rs plan


----------



## vito scalleta (Jun 5, 2014)

kaz said:


> In 999 you get 4mbps till 8gb and 400 calls free better than 900rs plan



thanks bt i was lookin for a plan with night unlimited facility..


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 5, 2014)

Go for full unlimited plans only. Those of the kind you are looking for have very limited day time quota and as they are fast that quota goes up in the blink of an eye and you would be looking at heavy data bills end of month.


----------



## kaz (Jun 5, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> thanks bt i was lookin for a plan with night unlimited facility..



Nothing like that exists now in BSNL, it used to...

- - - Updated - - -



sling-shot said:


> Go for full unlimited plans only. Those of the kind you are looking for have very limited day time quota and as they are fast that quota goes up in the blink of an eye and you would be looking at heavy data bills end of month.



Correct but BSNL plans are very costly....Even unlimited on constant speed(4mbps) is not available...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 5, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION],what are you talking about?there always was & most likely always will be a plan from bsnl broadband with 2-8AM night free download.
*www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_combo_plan.html


----------



## kaz (Jun 5, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION],what are you talking about?there always was & most likely always will be a plan from bsnl broadband with 2-8AM night free download.
> *www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_combo_plan.html



ooops...but still not for me  day usage would set me back for an extra 2k


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 5, 2014)

^^then you are not a serious downloader  all a serious downloader need is torrent files & download links for which the provided day usage is sufficient.


----------



## kaz (Jun 5, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^then you are not a serious downloader  all a serious downloader need is torrent files & download links for which the provided day usage is sufficient.



You talking about the 3k plan right 
btw how much you are able to download in a month with that unlimited night plan?


----------



## vito scalleta (Jun 6, 2014)

I already have a mts mblaze 3gplus usb modem..for rs.875 i get 10gb at 3g plus speed and UL data at 512kbps.. the actual speed iam gettin is between 3 and 4 mbps..  the reason i want to switch to a broadband plan is bcoz i want to download huge games (10-15gb) in days...
so if there isnt a  UL data plan (without FU )at above 3mbs speed then no use getting broadband..
Suggest  me how to share my mts usb modem's internet thru wifi to connect my tv and mobile....(i dont have anyother modem)


----------



## kaz (Jun 6, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> Suggest  me how to share my mts usb modem's internet thru wifi to connect my tv and mobile....(i dont have anyother modem)


If you have a laptop or a PC (with wireless adapter) then:
connectify hotspot
wifihotspotcreator

- - - Updated - - -

There are TP-Link Wireless USB Adapter which can also do this.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 6, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION],i have only used bsnl night free 500 plan(currently 1.5gb monthly usage) & i have fully utilized 2-8AM free time by downloading 120-130gb while remaining within the monthly limit of 1.5gb.now however i often cross this limit by 100-200mb resulting in extra Rs.50-100 but that is because i don't download much now-a-days so i spent more data on browsing compared to earlier usage.


----------



## kaz (Jun 6, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION],i have only used bsnl night free 500 plan(currently 1.5gb monthly usage) & i have fully utilized 2-8AM free time by downloading 120-130gb while remaining within the monthly limit of 1.5gb.now however i often cross this limit by 100-200mb resulting in extra Rs.50-100 but that is because i don't download much now-a-days so i spent more data on browsing compared to earlier usage.



120-130GB  Thats crazy and huge for how much you pay...
Netwrox on my laptop shows that I have received 13gigs this month and 30.9 GB in 12days of last month....Not bad though


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 6, 2014)

i had downloaded 50gb in a day in hostel back in 2007 & the only limiting factor was the 40gb hard disk which was standard in those days.i had also downloaded 1gb a day using an airtel 2g connection back in 2010.no matter what the connection speed & plan is,i can fully utilize it.the only limiting factor for me even today is same as earlier,hard disk.


----------



## amjath (Jun 6, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> i had downloaded 50gb in a day in hostel back in 2007 & the only limiting factor was the 40gb hard disk which was standard in those days.i had also downloaded 1gb a day using an airtel 2g connection back in 2010.no matter what the connection speed & plan is,i can fully utilize it.the only limiting factor for me even today is same as earlier,hard disk.


----------



## kaz (Jun 6, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> i had downloaded 50gb in a day in hostel back in 2007 & the only limiting factor was the 40gb hard disk which was standard in those days.i had also downloaded 1gb a day using an airtel 2g connection back in 2010.no matter what the connection speed & plan is,i can fully utilize it.the only limiting factor for me even today is same as earlier,hard disk.



OMG!!! You are greatly affected by this digital age... You need some rehab now 

btw which college was that?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 6, 2014)

i stopped heavy downloading about  a year ago after filling my two 2 tb hard disks.it was not exactly a college connection but a leased line which i get to use almost exclusively for a few hours every day.i don't use any social networking sites & most of my browsing is limited to this forum & information gathering.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jun 6, 2014)

kaz said:


> If you have a laptop or a PC (with wireless adapter) then:
> connectify hotspot
> wifihotspotcreator
> 
> ...


ru

i dont have a laptop or a wireless adapter.. even if  i have a laptop , it must be always on to share the internet via wifi phone , right ?
and about the wireless adapter .. can  u tell me wat it can actually do.. my mts data card doesnt have a removable sim.. so i need some device i can plug my data card into.. and that device should share the data card's internet through wifi to my phone(if something like that actually exists).


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2014)

Get a 3G wireless router like TP-LINK TL-MR3420 3G/4G Wireless N Router.


----------



## rst (Jun 10, 2014)

My BSNL broadband showing red light since morning .
Please help me
View attachment 14467
View attachment 14466


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 10, 2014)

rst said:


> My BSNL broadband showing red light since morning .
> Please help me
> View attachment 14467
> View attachment 14466


Its showing invalid attachment.
Anyway, red light generally indicates authentication error.


----------



## rst (Jun 10, 2014)

Vignesh B said:


> Its showing invalid attachment.
> Anyway, red light generally indicates authentication error.



I corrected the attachment

Is there any way to solve  authentication error


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 10, 2014)

rst said:


> I corrected the attachment
> 
> Is there any way to solve  authentication error


Is still showing as Invalid.
Authentication error is due to invalid username or password. Did you change any of those?
If your username is abc@bsnl.in, no need to add the domain name, just abc is enough.


----------



## rst (Jun 10, 2014)

I think password  is changed when restart sysyem using Factory Default Settings .
Do you know " what is the default password"


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 10, 2014)

rst said:


> I have changed the password.
> Do you know " what is the default password"


It is usually "password".


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 10, 2014)

Ha ha. Default is "password"


----------



## rst (Jun 10, 2014)

I have valid username and password 
Even then I am getting red light in internet
Is there any way to correct it


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 10, 2014)

Check the connections, splitter.
Also post the SNR, Line attenuation values. But I don't think these cause a red light in the modem.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2014)

applied online for BSNL BB on 5th but still got no reply/call. Should i register a complaint or head over to the local exchange?


----------



## kaz (Jun 11, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> applied online for BSNL BB on 5th but still got no reply/call. Should i register a complaint or head over to the local exchange?



That's so lazy of them, might be due to online application...I applied at 2pm from exchange office and it was activated by 5pm in the evening...Contact exchange office, and see if they have received the application....


----------



## seamon (Jun 11, 2014)

I think my ULD-2799 just got activated today.

- - - Updated - - -

Yep confirmed.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh I am so excited. 2mbps post FUP. What should I download first?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> I think my ULD-2799 just got activated today.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Game of Thrones Bluray 1080p episode !


----------



## seamon (Jun 11, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Game of Thrones Bluray 1080p episode !



I have 720p till season 3.


----------



## rst (Jun 11, 2014)

My BSNL modem is showing red light since yesterday morning 
Now I am fade up with it

View attachment 14473

View attachment 14474


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 11, 2014)

color of light gives no useful information,post what error message/messages are you getting in your modem log.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> I have 720p till season 3.



Download Bluray not ripped!!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> I think my ULD-2799 just got activated today.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Titanfall, watch dogs and wolfenstien new order.


----------



## seamon (Jun 11, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Titanfall, watch dogs and wolfenstien new order.



1.No money.
2.Done before launch.
3.Done after Watch_Dogs.


----------



## amjath (Jun 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> 1.No money.
> 2.Done before launch.
> 3.Done after Watch_Dogs.



have money for broadband @2799 but no money for games eh


----------



## rst (Jun 11, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> color of light gives no useful information,post what error message/messages are you getting in your modem log.



Customer care said that there is some breakage in the underground  internet line
It will take 2-3 days


----------



## seamon (Jun 11, 2014)

amjath said:


> have money for broadband @2799 but no money for games eh


----------



## icebags (Jun 11, 2014)

^ you can very well get some premium original titles if just delay the broadband application for 1 month. its all about mentality.


----------



## seamon (Jun 11, 2014)

icebags said:


> ^ you can very well get some premium original titles if just delay the broadband application for 1 month. its all about mentality.



Nah. I am good. I am pretty busy this year, can't afford to waste much time on games. xD


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2014)

^^ getting Invalid Attachment  message .. can you upload the images on some 3rd party image sharing website like imgur / tinypics.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 12, 2014)

kaz said:


> That's so lazy of them, might be due to online application...I applied at 2pm from exchange office and it was activated by 5pm in the evening...Contact exchange office, and see if they have received the application....



i think i know why they aren't interested in giving me the broadband connection. i don't have a land-line connection 

they asked me to apply for a land-line first and then for the broadband 

anyways, I was thinking of applying for Reliance Broadband instead, thunder 1099 plan looks good. suggestions anybody?


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 12, 2014)

The plan which you chose is it not a combo plan?
If it is a combo plan you need not apply for a separate landline connection.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 12, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> The plan which you chose is it not a combo plan?
> If it is a combo plan you need not apply for a separate landline connection.



I chose BBG Combo ULD 900 plan but still they are asking me to get a land-line connection first.

nobody is replying from CC whether i call 1504 or 1800 345 1504. 

Edit: will call the assigned team leader today.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 12, 2014)

That seems odd. The purpose of a combo plan is to eliminate the need for a separate landline connection / application. May be the local exchange people have a different policy to increase the number of landline connections. My uncle is in BSNL. Will enquire and get back to you.
----------
Sorry. It is like you have to apply for landline but then while you select your plan go for combo. That is how it is.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 12, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> That seems odd. The purpose of a combo plan is to eliminate the need for a separate landline connection / application. May be the local exchange people have a different policy to increase the number of landline connections. My uncle is in BSNL. Will enquire and get back to you.
> ----------
> Sorry. It is like you have to apply for landline but then while you select your plan go for combo. That is how it is.



Thanks, but the application procedure (given at *www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/landline/telephone_new.html ) is PITA.


----------



## amjath (Jun 12, 2014)

Guys I have a new problem with my broadband after disconnection got fixed. I get attenuation of 16db during morning and it drops to 9 db during evening. Pings to my city got higher @ night. Video streaming and browsing get sick during night. Yesterday it took 5 minutes to load gmail. I use BSNL type 4 modem (the one with one usb type and one Ethernet port)
Speed test taken now *img.tapatalk.com/d/14/06/13/e2e2uhum.jpg

I'm on ul800


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 12, 2014)

talked to the assigned team leader. he told that the line man of may area is on a vacation and they'll contact me as soon as the line man returns and submits his evaluation report about the phones lines here. Now, i hope that doesn't takes more than 3-4 days.


----------



## amjath (Jun 12, 2014)

Update to my issue: modem restarted 6 times or so and now the download speed is normal. Why is this happening??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 13, 2014)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] higher the snr(15 or above) & lower the attn(45 or lower),better it is.by modem restart if you mean modem power restart then it is power related issue but if you mean the adsl sync light goes off & then comes back on after blinking for a minute then most likely it is due to low snr.


----------



## amjath (Jun 13, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] higher the snr(15 or above) & lower the attn(45 or lower),better it is.by modem restart if you mean modem power restart then it is power related issue but if you mean the adsl sync light goes off & then comes back on after blinking for a minute then most likely it is due to low snr.



its the latter issue, i just changed he adapter. First I apologise that instead of saying SNR i said Attenuation. *its the SNR *.

*i.imgur.com/hGdRwbl.png

now its 16.6db at night it goes down to ~9


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 13, 2014)

snr issue can be due to many reasons.only way to make sure the line is alright is by physically inspecting every cut,joint & connector.before that try changing your adsl mode to auto(if not set) in advanced adsl settings.if it is set to auto then try connecting phone line directly to modem without splitter at night to see if it makes any difference.if still no success then you have to inspect for rusting/dust on all the connectors(modem,splitter,phone box) & joints in your phone line.


----------



## amjath (Jun 13, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> snr issue can be due to many reasons.only way to make sure the line is alright is by physically inspecting every cut,joint & connector.before that try changing your adsl mode to auto(if not set) in advanced adsl settings.if it is set to auto then try connecting phone line directly to modem without splitter at night to see if it makes any difference.if still no success then you have to inspect for rusting/dust on all the connectors(modem,splitter,phone box) & joints in your phone line.


will see what happens today. also my line is directly connected.
Edit: SNR dropped again. why it is dropping at the particular time.
*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/06/13/eqa4usa5.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 13, 2014)

if line is directly connected then use splitter.without going into details sometimes a splitter works better than directly connected line & sometimes not.


----------



## amjath (Jun 13, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> if line is directly connected then use splitter.without going into details sometimes a splitter works better than directly connected line & sometimes not.


I did a manual reboot and it back to normal. yesterday I did it from router page no changes. Current SNR is ~12 now. Is my modem faulty??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 13, 2014)

most likely,no.i have seen it many times with a perfectly fine modem & a faulty line.rebooting the modem is only a temporary solution.


----------



## amjath (Jun 13, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> most likely,no.i have seen it many times with a perfectly fine modem & a faulty line.rebooting the modem is only a temporary solution.


okay will see for 2 days and then raise request to BSNL.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 14, 2014)

guys even i am having the same problem of restart.My DSL line keeps restarting every now and then and its unusable in the night,its happening for like 1 week from now.I can't play any online games because the moment i start the game after 10-15 mins it will restart.sometimes it works whole day with out any problem.Its just the DSL line which keeps getting disconnected and it comes back within 5-10secs.I am using TP link WR740N wifi router in bridge mode with speedtouch 546 v6 modem.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 14, 2014)

check both snr values are not below 15.keep refreshing modem stats page every 10-15 seconds to notice any wide fluctuation in snr values.do this with & without splitter.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 14, 2014)

where can i find SNR value??i searched for it in my TP link router webpage but i can't find it.thank you.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 14, 2014)

these values are related to phone line so only available in modem not router.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 14, 2014)

yup connected my Speedtouch modem directly to my computer.searching for the SNR value in the device page.

- - - Updated - - -

ok got it.


> Uptime:	0 days, 0:19:41
> Modulation:	G.992.5 Annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	511 / 2.044
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	0,00 / 0,00
> ...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 14, 2014)

too many crc errors.check all connectors(modem,router,splitter,small phone box) for dust/rusting/loose connection.


----------



## kaz (Jun 16, 2014)

My net is acting weird since yesterday... Browsing speed is very slow like 10-20KBps and even Facebook won't open properly, some images won't load in feeds....While downloading is as usual I get 50-60kbps anytime.... Why so?

- - - Updated - - -

SOLVED !!!


----------



## amjath (Jun 17, 2014)

After facing SNR issues after 6PM, I decided to use my another wireless modem from BSNL. This
*3.bp.blogspot.com/-wIjI_kLk4Yw/T07...CU/s1600/BSNL-WA-3002-G4-Wi-fi-ADSL-Modem.jpg

The router shows amazing SNR values, I never got this far 
*i.imgur.com/SCBmNPO.png

So is it modem issues??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2014)

if everything else is same(wires,splitter etc) then check line connector at the back of problem modem for dust/rusting/blackening on the 2 copper segments inside.


----------



## amjath (Jun 17, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> if everything else is same(wires,splitter etc) then check line connector at the back of problem modem for dust/rusting/blackening on the 2 copper segments inside.



Yes everything same, will do as suggested

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks


----------



## sam1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I hope the guys in Kolkata know that BSNL is going to make the currently free night unlimited downloads chargeable (per MB) from 01-07-2014.


----------



## kaz (Jun 20, 2014)

BSNL showered its blessings upon me...Was getting 4mbps since yesterday evening till today morning even when the 8gb @4mbps was used in the beginning of the month...downloaded more than 10gigs...thought that this will continue for some days


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 20, 2014)

kaz said:


> My net is acting weird since yesterday... Browsing speed is very slow like 10-20KBps and even Facebook won't open properly, some images won't load in feeds....While downloading is as usual I get 50-60kbps anytime.... Why so?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> SOLVED !!!


How did you solve this???


----------



## kaz (Jun 20, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> How did you solve this???



I have earlier made my MTU size to 1460 and after updating modem's firmware it was restored to factory setting and MTU size was set to default i.e. 1480.... So just changed it back to 1460


----------



## LegendKiller (Jun 23, 2014)

i am living in indirapuram, ghaziabad and am looking for a wifi connection. does anyone have any experience regarding bsnl wifi and how reliable it is?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 24, 2014)

you mean bsnl wimax.bsnl reliability depends on area & if that is your main concern airtel is much better.


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jul 10, 2014)

Can anybody here access the BSNL Self-Care portal?

- - - Updated - - -

And can anybody suggest which is the best plan for Chandigarh Tri-City? (Any network) I am thinking of getting a FTTH connection. Is there any ISP that provides FTTH other than BSNL?


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2014)

pranjal.3029 said:


> Can anybody here access the BSNL Self-Care portal?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And can anybody suggest which is the best plan for Chandigarh Tri-City? (Any network) I am thinking of getting a FTTH connection. Is there any ISP that provides FTTH other than BSNL?



Its opening for me, cant access the page since i'm from south


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jul 10, 2014)

What about FTTH? Can anybody recommend the best FTTH provider with best after-FUP speeds?


----------



## kaz (Jul 10, 2014)

pranjal.3029 said:


> Can anybody here access the BSNL Self-Care portal?



Mine is the east one....Few days back the options under the service tab ware not working...After some day couldn't even login there...Back to the first problem now

And the site you have linked up opens here


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jul 10, 2014)

kaz said:


> Mine is the east one....Few days back the options under the service tab ware not working...After some day couldn't even login there...Back to the first problem now
> 
> And the site you have linked up opens here



I am in Chandigarh and when I try to open it, it just keeps loading but doesnt show up. When I force stop it, it shows only the limited elements which my browser was able to retrieve. I have tried all browsers and other websites are loading up as normal so cant really figure out the problem.


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jul 10, 2014)

Loads fine on Airtel LTE though. BSNL isnt allowing to open its own self care portal? Shame


----------



## seamon (Jul 10, 2014)

pranjal.3029 said:


> Loads fine on Airtel LTE though. BSNL isnt allowing to open its own self care portal? Shame



This is BSNL, what else do you expect.  
For me it shows that my landline connection does not have Broadband service.


----------



## kaz (Jul 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> For me it shows that my landline connection does not have Broadband service.



Would be awesome if this happens in my bill


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jul 10, 2014)

ADSL Firmware Version:	FwVer:3.18.1.0_TC3087 HwVer:T14.F7_9.0

Line State:	Showtime

Modulation:	G.DMT

Annex Mode:ANNEX_A

              Downstream	Upstream	 

SNR Margin:21.0 	12.0	db

Line Attenuation:	37.5 	24.5 	db

Data Rate:	1984 	832 	kbps

Max Rate:	4416 	1192 	kbps

POWER:	17.0 	12.0 	dbm

CRC:	2221	8


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 10, 2014)

Has DoT blocked file hosting and torrent websites in India?

- - - Updated - - -

guys mega.co.nz not working i download my encoded anime from that site was half way done..............

- - - Updated - - -

why the new government isn't doing anything about the bsnl..........i thought ache din aane wale hai by choosing modi.........


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2014)

New government does nothing u except they do it for BSNL


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jul 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> For me it shows that my landline connection does not have Broadband service.



Lol! If this shows up on my bill like this, I'll be a lot happier

- - - Updated - - -



gta0gagan said:


> Has DoT blocked file hosting and torrent websites in India?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



They've even blocked Google Documents for god's sake. I thought it was a temporary server down thing because it just failed to connect..I wasn't shown the message that it says in the link(BSNL Broadband and Airtel LTE). I didn't know what was happening until I read this.


----------



## kaz (Jul 11, 2014)

pranjal.3029 said:


> They've even blocked Google Documents for god's sake. I thought it was a temporary server down thing because it just failed to connect..I wasn't shown the message that it says in the link(BSNL Broadband and Airtel LTE). I didn't know what was happening until I read this.



Docs is working fine bro...Check now


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 11, 2014)

pranjal.3029 said:


> Lol! If this shows up on my bill like this, I'll be a lot happier
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



found a workaround started using opera turbo many links unlocked...........


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jul 11, 2014)

kaz said:


> Docs is working fine bro...Check now


Still not working for me!  I'm on BSNL Broadband North and also Airtel LTE and both show the same!
*i.imgur.com/l7AUmet.png

- - - Updated - - -



gta0gagan said:


> found a workaround started using opera turbo many links unlocked...........



On desktop too?


----------



## kaz (Jul 11, 2014)

Was blocked for 2-3 days here (EAST) and working since yesterday 

- - - Updated - - -



pranjal.3029 said:


> On desktop too?



Yup!!! Download Opera on the desktop and enable turbo mode


----------



## sujeet2555 (Jul 12, 2014)

mega.co.nz and google documents working on bsnl BB.


----------



## pranjal.3029 (Jul 12, 2014)

sujeet2555 said:


> mega.co.nz and google documents working on bsnl BB.



Google docs are now working for me. But mega.co.nz still not connecting..shows a dsl error


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 14, 2014)

should i apply for new bsnl bb via online


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 14, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> should i apply for new bsnl bb via online



dnt do worst mistake of your life dnt go for bsnl.............


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 14, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> dnt do worst mistake of your life dnt go for bsnl.............


For limited purposes it is not bad. Depends on where he is and what are his needs.
For eg. I live in a small town in Kerala and my only option is BSNL. There are wireless options but they are not reliable. BSNL has worked reasonably well for me.


  [MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION]
What are your needs and do you have alternatives?
Do you know anyone in the local BSNL exchange? 
It is better to deal in person rather than online with BSNL.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 15, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> dnt do worst mistake of your life dnt go for bsnl.............


   [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION] only bsnl is available

- - - Updated - - -



sling-shot said:


> For limited purposes it is not bad. Depends on where he is and what are his needs.
> For eg. I live in a small town in Kerala and my only option is BSNL. There are wireless options but they are not reliable. BSNL has worked reasonably well for me.
> 
> 
> ...


1)some video calls some mp gaming  browsing youtube small torrents. i think only bsnl is available don't know evdo is available {live in Kerala} 
2)no one


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 15, 2014)

Gamers would know better than me but my understanding is that wireless is not good for gaming as it has higher ping rates. Go for BSNL broadband.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 17, 2014)

*delhihighcourt.nic.in/dhcqrydisp_o.asp?pn=119642&yr=2014


----------



## amjath (Jul 17, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> *delhihighcourt.nic.in/dhcqrydisp_o.asp?pn=119642&yr=2014



can you please quote, link not opening


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 17, 2014)

amjath said:


> can you please quote, link not opening


*webcache.googleusercontent.com/sea...p?pn=119642&yr=2014+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=in

- - - Updated - - -

^^^ why the hell is goo.gl is in the list .. i generally shorten URL and that site is not opening now.. gotta use bit.ly

- - - Updated - - -

not to mention google docs and googlevideos... although they are working fine here


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 17, 2014)

amjath said:


> can you please quote, link not opening



*delhihighcourt.nic.in/dhcqrydisp_o.asp?pn=119642&yr=2014

all my cloud storage was in mega.co.nz including family photos + video also wth ..........why mega............ it was online cloud storage using encrypted links ......... best security .............. some one plz tell me the link to anonymous group............

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuD3IpIfRuU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2014)

still haven't got my connection yet 

and they have assigned me some BB HOME COMBO UL 625 CS1 plan even when i applied for BBG Combo ULD 900. 

how to make these n00bs realise that I don't want that crap 512 kbps plan?


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2014)

have a talk with your exchange's AOTR / Commercial officer.


----------



## R2K (Jul 26, 2014)

How long does it take the broadband connecton to get disconnected after apply submitting the application for disconection.
I'm moving to a different place and didn't need my BSNl broadband anymore. So I applied for disconnection by visiting their office. How long does it usually take from their side to disconnect the broadband service


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2014)

got the connection today, broadband would be activated on monday. will check with the commercial officer today as [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] suggested.


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2014)

R2K said:


> How long does it take the broadband connecton to get disconnected after apply submitting the application for disconection.
> I'm moving to a different place and didn't need my BSNl broadband anymore. So I applied for disconnection by visiting their office. How long does it usually take from their side to disconnect the broadband service



I'm on the same boat here mate but what I've heard it should not take more than 3 to 4 working days.


----------



## amjath (Jul 27, 2014)

they will disconnect but some BSNL leave the cable and phone


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2014)

Really, I did not know but that's just plain annoying.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 29, 2014)

ok guys for those of you still struggling with blocked sites here is the method...............

How to setup Google DNS in Windows 7Topbabas

enjoy!!!


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> still haven't got my connection yet
> 
> and they have assigned me some BB HOME COMBO UL 625 CS1 plan even when i applied for BBG Combo ULD 900.
> 
> how to make these n00bs realise that I don't want that crap 512 kbps plan?



Is there any way to check online my current plan and other details. I wanted to check free calls left and my data usage, tried signing up on selfcare, but its asking for cutomer ID. Bsnl guys are saying that I will get only get my ID no after first billing(where it is written on the bill) ..!! isn't there any other way??


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 2, 2014)

seems like BSNL haven't whitelisted some websites which are very important for me. like irctc.co.in , indianrailinfo.com , tomshardware.com, expertreviews.co.uk, max torrent sites and god knows what more might be blocked. I'm on BSNL UL 1445 plan. Does this plan have some restrictions ? If this goes on, i might have to degrade to lowest plan by bsnl or maybe disconnect and live without net. Crazy guys at bsnl messing internet which was supposed to be without restrictions.


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 2, 2014)

Irctc is blocked  how is that even possible


----------



## seamon (Aug 2, 2014)

ashis_lakra said:


> seems like BSNL haven't whitelisted some websites which are very important for me. like irctc.co.in , indianrailinfo.com , tomshardware.com, expertreviews.co.uk, max torrent sites and god knows what more might be blocked. I'm on BSNL UL 1445 plan. Does this plan have some restrictions ? If this goes on, i might have to degrade to lowest plan by bsnl or maybe disconnect and live without net. Crazy guys at bsnl messing internet which was supposed to be without restrictions.



All those sites work on ULD 2799 plan.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 2, 2014)

ashis_lakra said:


> seems like BSNL haven't whitelisted some websites which are very important for me. like irctc.co.in , indianrailinfo.com , tomshardware.com, expertreviews.co.uk, max torrent sites and god knows what more might be blocked. I'm on BSNL UL 1445 plan. Does this plan have some restrictions ? If this goes on, i might have to degrade to lowest plan by bsnl or maybe disconnect and live without net. Crazy guys at bsnl messing internet which was supposed to be without restrictions.



eh ??

irctc.co.in works fine
change* indianrailinfo * to **indiarailinfo.com*..( works fine )
 tomshardware.com & expertreviews.co.uk works fine as well.

& most of the torrent sites works as well.. 


try clearing browser's cache/cookies.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 3, 2014)

I've suddenly been charged with a modem rental for past month's bill, of Rs.70. They never charged me for modem since I've ditched theirs but now this! Is there any email ID or number where I can contact them about this issue?


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 3, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> I've suddenly been charged with a modem rental for past month's bill, of Rs.70. They never charged me for modem since I've ditched theirs but now this! Is there any email ID or number where I can contact them about this issue?


If it is BSNL then only recommended option is a physical visit to the exchange


----------



## amjath (Aug 3, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> I've suddenly been charged with a modem rental for past month's bill, of Rs.70. They never charged me for modem since I've ditched theirs but now this! Is there any email ID or number where I can contact them about this issue?


It happened to me once, didn't happen again. They want to pose some random charges so that's what it is.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 3, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> If it is BSNL then only recommended option is a physical visit to the exchange


Yeah, I sent a guy already, and they gave him someone else's name and designation. Unbelievable how someone refers someone without even mentioning the phone number. Only BSNL.


amjath said:


> It happened to me once, didn't happen again. They want to pose some random charges so that's what it is.


Yeah, I get it bro.

**** that. Out of my extremely busy schedule no way I'm going to their office to talk with some idiot. Even if I had no work I would not visit. Either a phone call or email, that's all I will do.
 **** 70 rupees, paying it.


----------



## AshRainX (Aug 7, 2014)

Guys i got my bsnl evdo(cdma) sim and a Prithvi UE100 modem but unfortunately it seems this modem is not compatible with win8. So what can i do now? are there any other cdma modems in flipkart or others?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2014)

got the userid and password but still there is no connection 

status is "connecting" under WAN, but DSL shows connected.


----------



## kaz (Aug 8, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> got the userid and password but still there is no connection
> 
> status is "connecting" under WAN, but DSL shows connected.



DSL Connected means Internet is ONNNNN


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2014)

NameConnection TypeVPI/VCIIP/MaskGatewayDNSStatuspppoe_0_35_0_dPPPoE0/350.0.0.0 /00.0.0.00.0.0.0 0.0.0.0Connecting
has been like this for 2 hours


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 8, 2014)

it seems either your local exchange or the ppl in bsnl's bangalore main center have not activated your user id yet


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 9, 2014)

^former seems more like it.
EDIT:

has this got anything to do with no connection? 
*i.imgur.com/eIpKZmL.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

bump..


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 9, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> eh ??
> 
> irctc.co.in works fine
> change* indianrailinfo * to **indiarailinfo.com*..( works fine )
> ...





rohitshubham said:


> Irctc is blocked  how is that even possible





seamon said:


> All those sites work on ULD 2799 plan.



The problem was with MTU which i got it fixed after reading "*www.richard-slater.co.uk/archives/2009/10/23/change-your-mtu-under-vista-windows-7-or-windows-8/"  . Everythings back to normal.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2014)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],can't see attachment,use imgur.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 10, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],can't see attachment,use imgur.



done. 

also followed these steps, but all in vain 

How to: Configure Modem & LAN settings for your BSNL Broadband Connection - InTechgrity


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 11, 2014)

i never use setup assistant for configuring modems/routers nor do i recommend it.post screenshot of your internet settings page(the page which lists PVC connections with vpi/vci values,use pdf manual if you have to).also post the log(somewhere in status/diagnostic pages).finally if the adsl link light is up & stable then most likely it is user account activation issue from bsnl's side.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 11, 2014)

all settings are good. vpi 0 vci 35.
i tried to configure the router/modem for 2 hours using all possible methods, still no internet. 
adsl light is stable.

- - - Updated - - -

the person who came to fix the problem told that this weird problem is happening with 2 other new connections.

- - - Updated - - -

also getting error 651


----------



## cxv (Aug 13, 2014)

hi,
i had a 150 Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router ( Firmware VersionM4W-M1.002 )for MTNL connection which was working perfectly.
on being transferred to a different city i tried to connect the same router to bsnl broadband.Internet is working only for max 1 connection (the modem was 4 LAN ports) through the LAN Connection while no wifi device is able to access the internet. it just displays limited connection.


----------



## kaz (Aug 14, 2014)

Requested for a plan change on their selfcare site on 9th and no action has been taken yet....


----------



## amjath (Aug 14, 2014)

kaz said:


> Requested for a plan change on their selfcare site on 9th and no action has been taken yet....



Plan change come into only during month starting. Now they are accepting plan change in selfcare?? wow


----------



## kaz (Aug 14, 2014)

amjath said:


> Plan change come into only during month starting. Now they are accepting plan change in selfcare?? wow



I heard that they do daily billing...When the plan change is requested at BSNL Office it takes effect in a day or two, will visit them tomorrow


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 14, 2014)

yeah..the change comes immediately irrespective of the date .( assuming they have processed the request ).


----------



## polupoka (Aug 14, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> all settings are good. vpi 0 vci 35.
> i tried to configure the router/modem for 2 hours using all possible methods, still no internet.
> adsl light is stable.
> 
> ...


Go to office and tell them to do "clarity works for ur connection i.e. Activate your connection"  i had sane peoblem 5 days before...  Error 651,error 691..now no error


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 14, 2014)

i am using bsnl bbnd plan 900 unlimited at home-my modem works well but doesnt connect on the wi fi mode where it showws limited connection-what shud i do


----------



## kaz (Aug 14, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> i am using bsnl bbnd plan 900 unlimited at home-my modem works well but doesnt connect on the wi fi mode where it showws limited connection-what shud i do



Go to
Network and sharing
Adapter Settings
Double click on Wireless adapter you are using
Properties
Double click IPv4
now make sure obtain IP and DNS is set to automatic


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 15, 2014)

kaz said:


> Go to
> Network and sharing
> Adapter Settings
> Double click on Wireless adapter you are using
> ...


-Hi Kaz i am using bsnl siemens sl 2-141 modem-this accesing of network wud be in my laptop and not the modem-am i right

- - - Updated - - -




StatusSHOWTIMEModeADSL2+TypeDownstreamUpstreamRate (Kbps)1564508SNR Margin (dB)5.98.4Attenuation (dB)57.037.6Attainable Rate (Kbps):1952620Output Power (dBm)12.90.0Super Frames8389580060Super Frame Errors14760


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 15, 2014)

such a low snr value and a very high attenuation. get your line checked immediately!


----------



## kaz (Aug 15, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> -Hi Kaz i am using bsnl siemens sl 2-141 modem-this accesing of network wud be in my laptop and not the modem-am i right



Yup....Check those settings in PC/Laptop
Something is wrong with the wireless adapter of laptop because your internet works fine with LAN right?


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 15, 2014)

kaz said:


> Yup....Check those settings in PC/Laptop
> Something is wrong with the wireless adapter of laptop because your internet works fine with LAN right?


--NO the lappie is new usa made hp win 8-the bsnl clowns (when i told them about weak wireless strength which used to be ok before they burnt a critical internet card in their exchange ) tried all stunts but coudlnt get the wi fi connected so they put me through in the wired mode.what else can i do now-should i call them again or what.


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2014)

yep. bug those BSNL clowns until they fix it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 16, 2014)

Got the broadband up and running finally after 2 months and 10 days of applying through udaan.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2014)

run ipconfig /all command in command prompt window & post the results when laptop is connected by wire(net working) & when connected by wifi(net not working).also post screenshot of your modem wifi settings page.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Aug 17, 2014)

pranjal.3029 said:


> Google docs are now working for me. But mega.co.nz still not connecting..shows a dsl error



are on bsnl BB ,it is working (*mega.co.nz/).try to change your dns server .mine is 8.8.4.4. and 203.124.230.12 (TATA ISP).


----------



## polupoka (Aug 17, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Got the broadband up and running finally after 2 months and 10 days of applying through udaan.


Finally! (Y)


----------



## rickenjus (Aug 24, 2014)

hey guys I am facing problem while registering on bsnl self care portal. First of all what is "Broadband user id" the one with *phone no+underscore+few character in the end*??

every time after filling form, when I click next, it says invalid Broadband user id.. ???


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2014)

the userid is the username you use to dial the broadband connection.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 25, 2014)

topgear said:


> Groundhog Day (1993) - IMDb - a great movie or love and comedy. It's movies like this which still reminds me of there's still some people who just need the right lesson to be a good person. 8.5/10.


Lol, even you make mistakes huh


----------



## kaz (Aug 25, 2014)

Raat ka nasha utra nahi


----------



## dissel (Aug 25, 2014)

Now a days when any torrent in download there is no way to browse from the same device or PC unless lower the download rate....this issue is earlier in Bsnl BB connection, but now it is again come back...at least in my connection. Is it the same for others too. Please comment.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 25, 2014)

dissel said:


> Now a days when any torrent in download there is no way to browse from the same device or PC unless lower the download rate....this issue is earlier in Bsnl BB connection, but now it is again come back...at least in my connection. Is it the same for others too. Please comment.



A good torrent will always take up the maximum possible bandwidth (including overheads). So the only way to have really good browsing at almost all the present day speeds in BSNL is to limit torrent client to a slightly lower value than maximum. For a 512 Kbps connection I feel torrent client should be limited to 80% upload bandwidth and 85% download bandwidth for a workable browsing experience. 75/80 ratio is better. (including the transport overhead so the actual download speed will be lesser)


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Lol, even you make mistakes huh



we are just human buddy 



kaz said:


> Raat ka nasha utra nahi



not using the nighttime bsnl BB anymore ever since bsnl stopped the night unlimited.


----------



## pgmadhav (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi,
I have XP SP3 system. I have got data one connection few days back. I had a old data one Nokia Siemens C2110 modem which I used for this. For using this connection with my android and with my neighbour. I connected this to TP-Link Wireless router (Model-TL-WR740N). Now, When I use this setup for internet, I am not able to open some sites (like Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test) and also speed is too much reduced.I know the speed will be divided between the systems, but it is also very less when I use only one system and other one is disconnected. Kindly help. SOS


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 30, 2014)

The router may be dividing the bandwidth for 2 connected devices using some fair share rule 

MTU setting has been implicated as a culprit in some cases of specific sites not opening.


----------



## kaz (Sep 1, 2014)

Again unable to download YouTube videos  Tried 3 downloaders...VPN for the rescue


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2014)

is the billing cycle same for everybody? and from which day of month, the billing starts?


----------



## kaz (Sep 1, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> is the billing cycle same for everybody? and from which day of month, the billing starts?



If you a get a connection in the middle of a month, then you will have to pay only for the number of days plan was used in that month and the next billing cycle will start from 1st of every month


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2014)

The billing and installation addresses are different. haven't received bill on any of them, just the bill payment call on the phone and unable to get the account number. how do I acquire the account number


----------



## amjath (Sep 1, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> The billing and installation addresses are different. haven't received bill on any of them, just the bill payment call on the phone and unable to get the account number. how do I acquire the account number



try calling 1500 from the landline and ask for the same


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> try calling 1500 from the landline and ask for the same



Thats the point, nobody's picking the damn phone. 
First bill of 1400 seems wrong. and I can't change the plan because of not having the account number.


----------



## kaz (Sep 1, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Thats the point, nobody's picking the damn phone.
> First bill of 1400 seems wrong. and I can't change the plan because of not having the account number.



Just 1400? Rs. 1200 is for activation only


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 1, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Thats the point, nobody's picking the damn phone.
> First bill of 1400 seems wrong. and I can't change the plan because of not having the account number.



biggest mistake of ur life u did by taking bsnl..............

i am on 4 mbps plan receiving max of 400KBps download speed , tried all possible sites, when i call customer care they say itna hi aayega, fck them ...................


----------



## pgmadhav (Sep 1, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> The router may be dividing the bandwidth for 2 connected devices using some fair share rule
> 
> MTU setting has been implicated as a culprit in some cases of specific sites not opening.




Plz give me detailed instructins what to do ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> biggest mistake of ur life u did by taking bsnl..............
> 
> i am on 4 mbps plan receiving max of 400KBps download speed , tried all possible sites, when i call customer care they say itna hi aayega, fck them ...................



got above 250 KBps on 2mbps plan and was also browsing google images 
have no good local cable broadband providers here. other ISPs like tikona and ortel don't seem reliable enough. never wanted to get airtel or reliance.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 2, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> got above 250 KBps on 2mbps plan and was also browsing google images
> have no good local cable broadband providers here. other ISPs like tikona and ortel don't seem reliable enough. never wanted to get airtel or reliance.



you are lucky getting decent speed .............


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 2, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> got above 250 KBps on 2mbps plan and was also browsing google images
> have no good local cable broadband providers here. other ISPs like tikona and ortel don't seem reliable enough. never wanted to get airtel or reliance.


what is your SNR Margin

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> got above 250 KBps on 2mbps plan and was also browsing google images
> have no good local cable broadband providers here. other ISPs like tikona and ortel don't seem reliable enough. never wanted to get airtel or reliance.


what is your SNR Margin


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2014)

^33 down, 24 up


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2014)

anything above 15 is good enough for snr,what matters is the speed limit set at local exchange(check line rate in modem stats different from achievable rate).by default it is set at ~2000kbps meaning a 2mbps connection will never get avg 210-215+ speeds(less than ideal 256KB/s for 2mbps because of overhead & max limit being low).my connection was earlier like this too but due to some upgradation the speed limit of my connection changed to 4096kbps(aka 4mbps) meaning now i can achieve 250KB/s speed because spikes in speed go above 2mbps as max limit is now 4mbps which compensates for overhead etc resulting in avg speeds of ~235-240KB/s.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 2, 2014)

-no need to spam-


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 2, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^33 down, 24 up



that's best


----------



## pgmadhav (Sep 5, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Thats the point, nobody's picking the damn phone.
> First bill of 1400 seems wrong. and I can't change the plan because of not having the account number.




*selfcare.sdc.bsnl.co.in/selfcare/s...WEHo=selfcare.sdc.bsnl.co.in&SWETS=1409884892

Register on this link and then after login go to services tab. Register your complaint. They will respond, however, keep punching , one thing is sure one will be  knocked out, so better be them.


----------



## amjath (Sep 5, 2014)

pgmadhav said:


> *selfcare.sdc.bsnl.co.in/selfcare/s...WEHo=selfcare.sdc.bsnl.co.in&SWETS=1409884892
> 
> Register on this link and then after login go to services tab. Register your complaint. They will respond, however, keep punching , one thing is sure one will be  knocked out, so better be them.



Note: the link provided will work in south region of india [sfc in the link], so people from north region have to use selfcare.ndc.bsnl.co.in similarly for the east and west


----------



## kaz (Sep 5, 2014)

For east selfcare.edc.bsnl.co.in


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 5, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> -no need to spam-


If I am spamming,then what is the bot doing?
Aren't there any effective filter to discard the bot?

Ultimately who is the real spammer, me or the bot(Tik**a Care)?


----------



## ico (Sep 6, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> If I am spamming,then what is the bot doing?
> Aren't there any effective filter to discard the bot?
> 
> Ultimately who is the real spammer, me or the bot(Tik**a Care)?


Your post was also as useless as the spammer's. Infact I would say, the spammer's post was less useless. It was serving its purpose - which was to spam. Your post was not serving its purpose as it didn't bring anything into the notice of mods. Why? There is a report button. Learn to use it.

Funny thing is, your post got reported with the word "spam", not the spammer's.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 7, 2014)

^O.K. got it Friend,may be I was too emotional.
 Sorry to the whole @TDF.
Sorry Friends.

Well next time simply to ignore such comments from the bots or spammers.

In fact  @Faun  is an eye opener for me. 
*I should be more civil when posting and must remember the purpose and significance of our @TDF*

Thanks  @ico  and  @Faun , for keeping me, to tread on the right path.


----------



## ico (Sep 7, 2014)

why are you getting so sentimental?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 7, 2014)

Sorry Friends for  bit off topic, now speed of BSNL DataOne Broadband is as follows:--->

*www.speedtest.net/result/3742473360.png

Though now the issues are gone,I was facing a problem a few days back. Some of selected sites were failing to open.

I re-configured both my ADSL2+ modem/router from *D-Link DSL-2520U* and wireless router from* TP-Link TL-WR740N* and now it's allright.

Still UNABLE to open Welcome to TP-LINK OR *www.tp-link.com


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2014)

try experimenting with mtu setting in modem & router(try modem first) or just use a proxy site.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 7, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> try experimenting with mtu setting in modem & router(try modem first) or just use a proxy site.


MTU is 1462
Is the value O.K.?


----------



## kaz (Sep 7, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> MTU is 1462
> Is the value O.K.?



How do I find my optimum MTU setting?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 7, 2014)

kaz said:


> How do I find my optimum MTU setting?


Read the *first* post by "Everlong" from *this*


----------



## kaz (Sep 7, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Read the *first* post by "Everlong" from *this*



Yup...Both links share the same method


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks  @whitestar_999 ,adjusted the MTU value correctly to 1460,and also adjusted in router afterwards.
You genius Friend,whitestar, now I can successfully open TP-Link site.

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> Yup...Both links share the same method


Did you perform the functions?


----------



## kaz (Sep 8, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Did you perform the functions?



Check my post I wasn't asking, it was a link instead 

BTW net was down from the afternoon was getting 2kbps  now back with full potential


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 8, 2014)

^Good to know that.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 10, 2014)

Guys how do i check my bsnl bb usage


----------



## amjath (Sep 10, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Guys how do i check my bsnl bb usage



selfcare.sdc.bsnl.co.in for south
selfcare.ndc.bsnl.co.in for north
selfcare.edc.bsnl.co.in for east
selfcare.wdc.bsnl.co.in for west


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 10, 2014)

amjath said:


> selfcare.sdc.bsnl.co.in for south
> selfcare.ndc.bsnl.co.in for north
> selfcare.edc.bsnl.co.in for east
> selfcare.wdc.bsnl.co.in for west


thanks  
1 more question when will i get fub back is it 1st of  month


----------



## amjath (Sep 10, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> thanks
> 1 more question when will i get fub back is it 1st of  month



yes.. 

But there is a trick which worked for me. If you dont pay the bill, they disconnect the broadband. Go to the BSNL exchange and pay the bill [for fast process], when your internet returns you will get FUP resetted.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 11, 2014)

amjath said:


> yes..
> 
> But there is a trick which worked for me. If you dont pay the bill, they disconnect the broadband. Go to the BSNL exchange and pay the bill [for fast process], when your internet returns you will get FUP resetted.


My SNR Margin is low, where should i complain.


----------



## amjath (Sep 11, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> My SNR Margin is low, where should i complain.



Its because of line quality
do u use landline with broadband, check the snr with the direct line without splitter. 
Clean the wire ports and splitter if you see dust accumulated.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 11, 2014)

amjath said:


> Its because of line quality
> do u use landline with broadband, check the snr with the direct line without splitter.
> Clean the wire ports and splitter if you see dust accumulated.



its pluged without splitter, still its low(3.0).


----------



## amjath (Sep 11, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> its pluged without splitter, still its low(3.0).



connect directly to teh phone and check if u have distortion in the line. Call nearest exchange to check the line. Log complaint using 1500


----------



## amjath (Sep 12, 2014)

BSNL Broadband Unlimited Plan ULD800 Charges Increased for Chennai Users | BSNL TeleServices | New Broadband Plans | Mobile Plans | Telecom Courses

Goodbye BSNL


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2014)

Still not getting any bill on any of the addresses and the bill amount is close to 3k for 2 months


----------



## amjath (Sep 12, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Still not getting any bill on any of the addresses and the bill amount is close to 3k for 2 months



first month bill + tax
second month bill + tax
deposit [one month bill amount]


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 12, 2014)

why not go to local bsnl office & get the duplicate bill?once you get account no. just register & get & pay future bills online only.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 14, 2014)

I want to switch to BSNL broadband as Tikona's service has really deteriorated. Have looked at BSNL plans,saw these new ones:
*bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/new_BB_unlimited.html

but its written "on promotional basis"! are these for new subscribers also?


----------



## amjath (Sep 14, 2014)

I want to switch to tata DoCoMo wired broadband. So if I don't pay bill for BSNL and don't want to disconnect. Will I get next bill with same due amount or will they charge me more.


----------



## rj27 (Sep 14, 2014)

Will be charged more as the monthly plan rental will be added to amount due every month unless you place request for disconnection.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 16, 2014)

let bsnl connection remain if it is under your name(just change to cheapest plan),it works very well as an address proof everywhere(e.g.in banks or applying for pan card etc).


----------



## amjath (Sep 16, 2014)

j





whitestar_999 said:


> let bsnl connection remain if it is under your name(just change to cheapest plan),it works very well as an address proof everywhere(e.g.in banks or applying for pan card etc).



so like rj27 said i will get charged is it?

Is there any temporary cancel?

I live in my permanent address so forget about teh proof as of now


----------



## rj27 (Sep 16, 2014)

Best would be to switch to a cheapest landline plan cause there is nothing like temporary cancellation.

I was in same boat in Dec 2013 when opted for a local ISP and i opted for complete cancellation. The local ISP worked great for months but having continuous issues from past 2 months hence I have ditched it w.e.f from next month.

I applied for re connection with BSNL on 6th of this month but those lazy bums aren't moving their **** anywhere. Despite being the old wiring still in place connection has not been activated even after 10 days. Dealing with the Area JE/SDE has been such a headache that I would have paid an year of cheapest landline plan rental in advance happily if known earlier. Have shot down a big email to nodal officer for my circle and dgm grievances for state and corporate in hope to get those dumb retards moving.

Conclusion switch to cheapest possible plan instead of complete disconnection if there are not much options at your place.


----------



## amjath (Sep 16, 2014)

rj27 said:


> Best would be to switch to a cheapest landline plan cause there is nothing like temporary cancellation.
> 
> I was in same boat in Dec 2013 when opted for a local ISP and i opted for complete cancellation. The local ISP worked great for months but having continuous issues from past 2 months hence I have ditched it w.e.f from next month.
> 
> ...



You are right I dont have much options. Will check BSNL site for the cheapest one and revert back  Thanks both 

- - - Updated - - -

Damn lowest is ~500+tax


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 16, 2014)

^If you want to cancel BSNL then  follow the proper procedures. You have to visit your local exchange,fill up a form,and wait for the refund of deposit(that too after adjustment).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 16, 2014)

not many know about this cheapest bsnl plan but it is there:
*www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/landline/permanent_sulabh_connection.html


----------



## amjath (Sep 16, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^If you want to cancel BSNL then  follow the proper procedures. You have to visit your local exchange,fill up a form,and wait for the refund of deposit(that too after adjustment).



what if the new subscriber started giving problems

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> not many know about this cheapest bsnl plan but it is there:
> BSNL Sulabh Plan | Permanent Telephone Connection-Sulabh Scheme | Tariff Plan



So u want me to disconnect internet and only use telephone line?


----------



## rj27 (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes that's right cancel broadband and opt for landline only plan unless your exchange comes under rural exchange where you have a 99 rs monthly 1 GB limit plan. Still better to switch to landline only as the activation of broadband service doesn't involve much hassle.

All you need to give is an application and get your user id pass in a day or two over call and configure if modem owned by self. It's the landline connection which is real pain to get hold of in case of reconnection especially if exchange people are complete *******s.


----------



## amjath (Sep 16, 2014)

^ will decide in few days thanks everyone


----------



## geekydas (Sep 17, 2014)

hi there! 
is it possible to watch YouTube videos without buffering in bsnl 512kbps ul  connection?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 17, 2014)

^NO not possible.


----------



## kaz (Sep 17, 2014)

geekydas said:


> hi there!
> is it possible to watch YouTube videos without buffering in bsnl 512kbps ul  connection?



Yes....Make sure video quality is set to 240p...

- - - Updated - - -

Applied for disconnection on Friday...They haven't, yet...I'm away from home now will ask my father to do an inquiry...


----------



## amjath (Sep 20, 2014)

Weird things happening in my BSNL broadband

1. getting 1Mbps instead of 512 kbps crossed FUP in the first week itself
2. Whenever I launch Speedtest.net it will my current location [Chennai] correctly but now it is showing Ahmedabad.

Is this normal?

*www.speedtest.net/result/3774532059.png

^ Chennai is ~800 miles away 

*www.speedtest.net/result/3774544476.png

^  Ahmedabad is ~50 miles


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> Weird things happening in my BSNL broadband
> 
> 1. getting 1Mbps instead of 512 kbps crossed FUP in the first week itself
> 2. Whenever I launch Speedtest.net it will my current location [Chennai] correctly but now it is showing Ahmedabad.
> ...



Me too as is [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION] and [MENTION=145360]kunalht[/MENTION] both have 800 UL Plan .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 21, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3775156530.png
bsnl ULD 800 Plan, speed should've been below 1 mbps


----------



## polupoka (Sep 21, 2014)

I guess bsnl is planning for minimum 1 mbps FUP (goosebumps)!!!!!!


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2014)

Make sure BSNL is not implementing this without your consent :
BSNL introduces new packages that will restore the High Speed Data quota of your Broadband


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 21, 2014)

topgear said:


> Make sure BSNL is not implementing this without your consent :
> BSNL introduces new packages that will restore the High Speed Data quota of your Broadband


Do we need to apply for these package?
And is it megabit or megabyte  CRM in  Broadband Unbilled usage details


----------



## amjath (Sep 21, 2014)

topgear said:


> Make sure BSNL is not implementing this without your consent :
> BSNL introduces new packages that will restore the High Speed Data quota of your Broadband


I need to pay for high speed even though I have unlimited plans? 500 for 20 gb. Yesterday I brought Broadband cancelling form, say yes I will cancel right away.

Also these morons increased 50 rupees more on ul800 for chennai users

- - - Updated - - -

Now they say my home city is Indore and my speed

*www.speedtest.net/result/3775815573.png


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 21, 2014)

I am also getting 1mbps from today. Will they charge extra for this?


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh! If this is not a technical error then I will switch back to 800 plan. It was just 2 months back I switched to 675 something plan though


----------



## amjath (Sep 21, 2014)

^^ wait wait I sense it is one dirty trick from BSNL


----------



## amjath (Sep 21, 2014)

*broadbandforum.co/index.php?threads/86141/

It is confirmed, they gonna charge more. I already crossed more than 3.5 GB in 2 days. This is BS move from BSNL


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 21, 2014)

Today at :--> CRM , I placed a request(ticket) to change my existing BB HOME COMBO ULD999 Plan *to* BBG COMBO ULD1425 Plan, from 01-10-2014 onwards.


----------



## amjath (Sep 21, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Today at :--> CRM , I placed a request(ticket) to change my existing BB HOME COMBO ULD999 Plan *to* BBG COMBO ULD1425 Plan, from 01-10-2014 onwards.


This smartbytes is not available in your new plan?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 21, 2014)

A query,
From CRM I saw that total volume(UPLOAD + DOWNLOAD) from 01-09-2014 to 21-09-2014(*Today*) has come to *7838MB*

*FUP is at 8GB or 8192MB*

That means if I cross the FUP limit,do I need to pay more??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

As per BSNL website :---> *bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_high_speed.html
Nothing is mentioned about the increment in charges,except for the Odisha circle ,near the bottom end (Note : ) of the page


----------



## amjath (Sep 21, 2014)

Did u know BSNL did the same for night unlimited plan users. They want to do the same for everyone


----------



## polupoka (Sep 21, 2014)

this is my connection speed.. tell me is there any uncertain thing? 
*www.speedtest.net/result/3776833614.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/3776850783.png


also "BROADBAND PLAN "BBG Combo ULD 1445"(my plan) has been introduced on promotional basis for a period of 90 days w.e.f 01-09-2014." 
-what does this mean???????


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 22, 2014)

This prolly means if they get enough customers for that plan they'll increase the rates.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 22, 2014)

why do i never have this kinda technical faults of getting higher speeds...........


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry, can't resist, but all these plans suck! Speeds too. I feel for you guys!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 22, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> Sorry, can't resist, but all these plans suck! Speeds too. I feel for you guys!



i saw ur plan, and u know what i feel , i feel like bomibing bsnl buildings , killing each and every employee there butcher them...............


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 22, 2014)

Okay BSNL has charged me again for modem rental of Rs.70! What the hell is wrong with them!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 22, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Okay BSNL has charged me again for modem rental of Rs.70! What the hell is wrong with them!



u got modem from them, for me they told they have stopped renting modem and telephone device.............


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 22, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i saw ur plan, and u know what i feel , i feel like bomibing bsnl buildings , killing each and every employee there butcher them...............



Maybe you will go near the building but then CHICKEN OUT AFTERWARDS ...

BTW I have already download something like 7 GB in 2 days and have not got that pop up  [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] was referring to . Whats going on ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 22, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Okay BSNL has charged me again for modem rental of Rs.70! What the hell is wrong with them!


They told me to buy the modem/router myself as they have stopped giving modem here due to no stock.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 22, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> u got modem from them, for me they told they have stopped renting modem and telephone device.............


The day I trashed their modem was back in early 2008. Since then they have never charged me for modem rental, other than two times (excluding this one), well I know they are robbers, so didn't mind paying them twice, but now it's simply unacceptable!

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> They told me to buy the modem/router myself as they have stopped giving modem here due to no stock.


Well I don't use their modem, never will! So is this some kind of rule that I have to pay rental even for my own purchased router?

Is their any customer care number where I can talk with some idiots? I have been calling 1500 and when I select to talk with an agent the call just hangs up after few seconds.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 22, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> The day I trashed their modem was back in early 2008. Since then they have never charged me for modem rental, other than two times (excluding this one), well I know they are robbers, so didn't mind paying them twice, but now it's simply unacceptable!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



you need to visit the local exchange. 1500 doesn't works unless you register a complaint first and then try to talk with the CC guys.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 22, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> you need to visit the local exchange. 1500 doesn't works unless you register a complaint first and then try to talk with the CC guys.


Thanks. Well I didn't know that. Not going to their office even if I have the time. Will call the local office tomorrow.


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> A query,
> From CRM I saw that total volume(UPLOAD + DOWNLOAD) from 01-09-2014 to 21-09-2014(*Today*) has come to *7838MB*
> 
> *FUP is at 8GB or 8192MB*
> ...



Refer to this :
*broadbandforum.co/posts/842581/

and as per the source yes, they are going to charge more.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 22, 2014)

UPDATE : I downloaded 7.2 gb (6gb Fup) and then manually reset the modem . Then when I opened any website it redirected me to some bsnl page saying you have crossed your FUP limit and gave me 2 options : Pay more and get high speed or Continue with low speed. I clicked low speed and got a HTTP 500 error from the server .... I tried same thing in the morning and no error this time and it said reset modem to continue in low speed  . I did that and its working fine now (with crappy 512 kbps).


----------



## amjath (Sep 22, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Maybe you will go near the building but then CHICKEN OUT AFTERWARDS ...
> 
> BTW I have already download something like 7 GB in 2 days and have not got that pop up  [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] was referring to . Whats going on ??



Till yesterday I didnt get any redirect page. I only download ~3.5 gb so far in 2 days. Will check today after I reach home


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 22, 2014)

amjath said:


> Till yesterday I didnt get any redirect page. I only download ~3.5 gb so far in 2 days. Will check today after I reach home



you will get that when you cross your FUP and then reset the modem .


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 22, 2014)

topgear said:


> Refer to this :
> *broadbandforum.co/posts/842581/
> 
> and as per the source yes, they are going to charge more.


But if I choose the option of running within the crappy 512kbps bandwidth,and not choose to increase in my speed,still then would BSNL charge more????????????????


----------



## amjath (Sep 22, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> But if I choose the option of running within the crappy 512kbps bandwidth,and not choose to increase in my speed,still then would BSNL charge more????????????????


No


rajatGod512 said:


> you will get that when you cross your FUP and then reset the modem .


You are right not redirected yet since not crossed my fup


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 22, 2014)

amjath said:


> No


Thanks [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] for the assurance.


----------



## amjath (Sep 22, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thanks [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] for the assurance.


Its same as airtel smartbytes. Recharge and get bandwidth for pre-fup speed


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 23, 2014)

amjath said:


> Its same as airtel smartbytes. Recharge and get bandwidth for pre-fup speed



At least from October 1st 2014 onwards, the BBG Combo ULD1425 plan has 4Mbps till 20GB(*FUP*) then 512kbps........................unlimited,which I have chosen.

- - - Updated - - -

Already passed the FUP limit of 8GB and now Total Volume in Traffic(Upload/Download) is 9300MB.

No sh!t pop-ups or whatsoever!!!!!!!!!!!

Latest speed test result :--->
*www.speedtest.net/result/3780411287.png

Judge for Yourselves @TDF ,Friends.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 23, 2014)

My speed is back to normal. 512kbps again.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 23, 2014)

Allu Azad said:


> My speed is back to normal. 512kbps again.




You got the redirect page ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 24, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> You got the redirect page ?


I didn't.


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

As many people know that I was so obsessed with getting rid of my BSNL broadband connection. After thinking long and hard, I have some plans and need suggestion for it.

TataDocomo line from neighbour is stable but when I tested his line post FUP it took too much time to open Speedtest page [Nothing is running in background]
Pings are also looks bad. As far as BSNL is concerned in my locality, they have good repo. Tickets gets resolved in a day. Reconnection after late bill payment is faster. So here are some calculations.

If I go with Docomo line,
Tata Docomo Connection Plan = 1099+ tax
BSNL Line downgarde to lowest plan = ~150 + tax
Total Damages for me = 1249 + Tax

If I upgrade to New BSNL promotional plan ULD1445
*www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_less_speed.html

It will be 1445+tax

Do you guys think ~1650 per month is justified for broadband.

WHat is this promotional offer means? I can continue this plan and not forced to change my plan?


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 3, 2014)

amjath said:


> Do you guys think ~1650 per month is justified for broadband.
> 
> WHat is this promotional offer means? I can continue this plan and not forced to change my plan?


To me even 5k per month is justified, if it's true unlimited broadband.
But that plan has 2 mbps for up to 20 GB, and then it's 1 mbps, I think that's good from BSNL's POV, but certainly not my. Also it's not 2 mbps either, it'll be around 1.7-1.8 mbps, whatever. That FUP limit is too low, but well you'll have to do with that.
I say get that plan, unless you can find a better, and more importantly a stable and consistent connection in your area, in my place there's none other than cables, which are not steady or dependable, if at all.


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> To me even 5k per month is justified, if it's true unlimited broadband.
> But that plan has 2 mbps for up to 20 GB, and then it's 1 mbps, I think that's good from BSNL's POV, but certainly not my. Also it's not 2 mbps either, it'll be around 1.7-1.8 mbps, whatever. That FUP limit is too low, but well you'll have to do with that.
> I say get that plan, unless you can find a better, and more importantly a stable and consistent connection in your area, in my place there's none other than cables, which are not steady or dependable, if at all.



About this



amjath said:


> WHat is this promotional offer means? I can continue this plan and not forced to change my plan?


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 3, 2014)

Well I saw that, but can't say anything. Call or visit BSNL office and ask them clearly.


----------



## amjath (Oct 27, 2014)

I raised a request for plan change yesterday night 12o clock  how many days it will take to approve my request.


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2014)

Request made on portal did not work for me. Had to visit exchange to submit written request. The plan got changed on the next day [ checked on portal at 2AM ] and got the confirmation SMS a little later.

BTW, BSNL charged security deposit of 1 month for plan change, is this OK ?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello all,

I am on home unltd 800 plan (1MBPS unltd, FUP 6GB. 512kbps after 6GB). I crossed the FUP limit recently and I am getting this page from BSNL saying to buy topup and continue at the same speed or decline the topup option and continue at low speed. I clicked on decline but no page is opening. Whenever I try to open any website, it redirects me to the above page. What is the resolution for this? Cannot I continue for the remainder of the month at low speed?

Thanks.

- - - Updated - - -

*Update: * I have reset my wifi router and the page is not coming anymore.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 28, 2014)

topgear said:


> Request made on portal did not work for me. Had to visit exchange to submit written request. The plan got changed on the next day [ checked on portal at 2AM ] and got the confirmation SMS a little later.
> 
> BTW, BSNL charged security deposit of 1 month for plan change, is this OK ?



Yes. That is their normal practice.


----------



## BhargavJ (Nov 6, 2014)

I currently have the Rs. 500 plan, where you have 2.5 GBs of free download, and earlier had unlimited night downloads. I'm switching to an unlimited ULD plan, "BBG ULD 795", given here:

*www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_less_speed.html

Anyone who's using this plan: apart from the 795 rupees, how much extra in taxes do you have to pay?

Was going to ditch BSNL, but don't see what alternative there is. Live in Gandhinagar, Gujarat; if anyone knows of a good plan available in this city, below Rs. 1000, please do tell.


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2014)

tax percentage will be same as the 500 plan.


----------



## BhargavJ (Nov 8, 2014)

2 questions about the broadband plan change: If I change the plan on the 11th, they'll charge from 01 to 11th according the old plan rates, and from 11th onwards according to the new plan rate, right? Second: my present plan has 2.5 GBs free data usage per month; if I change the plan in the middle of the month, and I've used up 1 GB, do I get the other 1.5 GBs, or is it gone?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 8, 2014)

both plan charge & data usage are counted proportionately.i.e.divide the plan monthly charge & data limit by no. of days in that month & then calculate the total charge & total allowed data usage for the no. of days(not applicable in case of unlimited plan) you have that plan in the month.similarly calculate the charge & allowed data usage for remaining days in month as per new plan.


----------



## yashxxx (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi! i am getting bsnl bb.
So,want to ask you guys that what speed will get after fup in 800 plan.
Thanks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 13, 2014)

yashxxx said:


> Hi! i am getting bsnl bb.
> So,want to ask you guys that what speed will get after fup in 800 plan.
> Thanks.



~ 480-500 kbps


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 13, 2014)

I've been getting pathetic speed for some time. Asked a bsnl guy and he told me that my plan is a P2 plan and i should change it to a P3 plan.... What is this P2?


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2014)

never heard of any such thing !


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 14, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> I've been getting pathetic speed for some time. Asked a bsnl guy and he told me that my plan is a P2 plan and i should change it to a P3 plan.... What is this P2?


I doubt anything like this exists. He's probably trying to scare you off with such words.


----------



## icebags (Nov 14, 2014)

or trying to sell expensive plans/


----------



## topgear (Nov 15, 2014)

Ok, dig up a little about P2 and P3 and here's the result 

*broadbandforum.co/threads/what-is-p2-and-what-is-p3-what-is-the-difference-between-them.30928/
How to change password and check Usage in BSNL BB in both i.e. P2.2 and P3


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 15, 2014)

I think bsnl's iptv service(aka p3/multiplay) was a failure & that is why they don't even mention it in a big way now-a-days.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 16, 2014)

Is there any way to use my bsnl BB without modem, ie I have a lappy with a dsl slot so can i connect it and use it as a modem or something


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 16, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Is there any way to use my bsnl BB without modem, ie I have a lappy with a dsl slot so can i connect it and use it as a modem or something



NO that is not possible.Modem is required to convert signals


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 16, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> NO that is not possible.Modem is required to convert signals


Ohh, so what is the use of the port


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 16, 2014)

i only know of older laptops with pcmcia slot with 56k modem cards.,never saw anyone with adsl built in card.


----------



## kool (Nov 16, 2014)

PROBLEM : i m using 1445 unlimited plan wifi. And i am unable to open such apps in my android cellphone/tablet : instagram, paytm, freecharge using wifi. But these apps are working fine with 2G/3G network. 


I tried everything myself like changing dns to google dns, but didnt helped me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 16, 2014)

can you open these sites correctly with your pc?


----------



## yashxxx (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi I want to know what is the avg.speed of bsnl broadband (800 plan) before and after fup??


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 27, 2014)

[MENTION=145618]yashxxx[/MENTION] its 180-200kbps on torrent.
It may vary in your area


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 27, 2014)

yashxxx said:


> Hi I want to know what is the avg.speed of bsnl broadband (800 plan) before and after fup??



getting advertised speeds on downloading/torrenting/browsing.


----------



## amjath (Nov 27, 2014)

yashxxx said:


> Hi I want to know what is the avg.speed of bsnl broadband (800 plan) before and after fup??


Before fup: ~105KB/s
After fup: ~57KB/s


----------



## yashxxx (Nov 28, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> [MENTION=145618]yashxxx[/MENTION] its 180-200kbps on torrent.
> It may vary in your area





SaiyanGoku said:


> getting advertised speeds on downloading/torrenting/browsing.





amjath said:


> Before fup: ~105KB/s
> After fup: ~57KB/s



Thank you guys.
So,would I be able to play youtube videos(720p) on this 800 plan after fup??


----------



## amjath (Nov 28, 2014)

yashxxx said:


> Thank you guys.
> So,would I be able to play youtube videos(720p) on this 800 plan after fup??



Not even 480p without buffering


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2014)

Routing is pretty bad for all. Barely used to be able to view 360p videos without stutter.


----------



## yashxxx (Nov 29, 2014)

amjath said:


> Before fup: ~105KB/s
> After fup: ~57KB/s



Little confused as you have written in KB/s so Is that mean before fup-840kbps
After-456kbps????


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 29, 2014)

yashxxx said:


> Little confused as you have written in KB/s so Is that mean before fup-840kbps
> After-456kbps????



that is more or less correct. 
I've used about 110 GB this month on that same plan.


----------



## amjath (Nov 29, 2014)

yashxxx said:


> Little confused as you have written in KB/s so Is that mean before fup-840kbps
> After-456kbps????



1Mbps = 1024Kbps -> download speed = 1024/8 = 128 KBps. A loss and average signal gives us around 128*80/100 = 102.4 = ~105KBps
same for 512
512Kbps -> download speed = 512/8 = 64KBps. A loss and average signal gives us around 64*80/100 = 51.2 = ~55KBps


----------



## yashxxx (Nov 29, 2014)

Okay thank you.
Could you guys tell me how much time bsnl will take to install a new connection at my home??


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 29, 2014)

yashxxx said:


> Okay thank you.
> Could you guys tell me how much time bsnl will take to install a new connection at my home??


Varies from place to place. But they mostly install within 1 week after filing application for installation.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 30, 2014)

Buggers just increased the monthly rate of few plans. The plan I have in my office of ₹900 per month will be now ₹945 or something.



PS: I have never been spammed like this. Even from BSNL's standard this is kinda weird!



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/UoXZPMd.jpg


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 30, 2014)

From Dec. 1, 2014 my plan will be changed to BBG Home Combo ULD1445,i.e. from* tomorrow.*
Speed only 2MBps till 20GB(fup) after that 1MBps *unlimited*.

But awaiting for a hope,that Mr.Modi's Govt. will definitely boost up speeds at this tariff,through TRAI,which will happen sooner than later.
Expecting Speeds to increase at *4MBps~8MBps*, as a HOPE only. Reality might be different.

The Hope is due to Govt's THRUST on networking & Broadband. Mr. Modi our Honourable PM ,himself being a tech savvy person.


----------



## icebags (Nov 30, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> From Dec. 1, 2014 my plan will be changed to BBG Home Combo ULD1445,i.e. from* tomorrow.*
> Speed only 2MBps till 20GB(fup) after that 1MBps *unlimited*.
> 
> But awaiting for a hope,that Mr.Modi's Govt. will definitely boost up speeds at this tariff,through TRAI,which will happen sooner than later.
> ...



^dont expect he will be changing policies thinking about some people wanting to download games / movies faster.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 30, 2014)

What Speed You Get on 999 Plan, and Your snr Margin


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 1, 2014)

Sorry all @TDF,Friends...plan already changed from last month ,since 17th of Nov. 2014.
I forgot about that,actually discussed in a separate thread in this section.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2014)

what was your plan before and what's your existing plan ? Also how much speed you are getting ... I mean after crossing FUP after the plan change of the previous month ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 1, 2014)

topgear said:


> what was your plan before and what's your existing plan ? Also how much speed you are getting ... I mean after crossing FUP after the plan change of the previous month ?



Plan before : BB Home Combo ULD1425 (*4Mbps uptill 20GB*--->*fup*-->*512kbps*----------------------------------------------------->)

Plan now : BBG Combo ULD1445 (*2Mbps uptill 20GB*---->*fup*--->*1Mbps*------------------------------------------------------------>)


Results just now Today :--->
*www.speedtest.net/result/3951455425.png


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2014)

do me a favor and post a screenshot after you've crossed 20GB limit. Anyway, good to see you're getting 4 mbps instead of 2


----------



## polupoka (Dec 4, 2014)

Really ULD1445 is the lucky choice of me!  I were just going to settle for ULD1425 PLAN... THEN I saw this and got saved....  Seriously after highspeed limit its higher FUP limit creates a vast difference than other plan!  I think only one plan can beat this 1445 plan and thats obviously 2799 plan!  
~a happy user of ULD1445 since 5 months(downloads 160+gb per month)


----------



## polupoka (Dec 4, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Plan before : BB Home Combo ULD1425 (*4Mbps uptill 20GB*--->*fup*-->*512kbps*----------------------------------------------------->)
> 
> Plan now : BBG Combo ULD1445 (*2Mbps uptill 20GB*---->*fup*--->*1Mbps*------------------------------------------------------------>)
> 
> ...


I am in the same plan but getting only 2 mbps


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2014)

polupoka said:


> Really ULD1445 is the lucky choice of me!  I were just going to settle for ULD1425 PLAN... THEN I saw this and got saved....  Seriously after highspeed limit its higher FUP limit creates a vast difference than other plan!  I think only one plan can beat this 1445 plan and thats obviously 2799 plan!
> ~a happy user of ULD1445 since 5 months(downloads 160+gb per month)




how much speed you are getting after 20 GB ?


----------



## polupoka (Dec 4, 2014)

110-120 KBps


topgear said:


> how much speed you are getting after 20 GB ?


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 19, 2014)

can any one use someones internet with the user name and password?

- - - Updated - - -

can any one use someones internet with the user name and password?


----------



## amjath (Dec 19, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> can any one use someones internet with the user name and password?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> can any one use someones internet with the user name and password?



AFAIK no. Users are binded by ports


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> AFAIK no. Users are binded by ports


So i cant use my router on any were else.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 19, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> So i cant use my router on any were else.


You mean to hack on someone else's network!!!


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 19, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> You mean to hack on someone else's network!!!


YEp sometime thing like that,Possible?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 19, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> YEp sometime thing like that,Possible?


Why?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## amjath (Dec 19, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> YEp sometime thing like that,Possible?



If you are so good in unix then it is possible and it will very easy if the password is in low strength. Anyway even the stronger pass can be cracked
I'm taking about wifi


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 19, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Why?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


So i could use my internet on my cousins house when staying there

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> If you are so good in unix then it is possible and it will very easy if the password is in low strength. Anyway even the stronger pass can be cracked
> I'm taking about wifi


Sorry i am not taking abt WiFi


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2014)

AFAIK you can't use your *username / userid* and password on some other phone line. The userid is locked with your registered phone no. for BB connection.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 22, 2014)

Ok, thank you guys


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 10, 2015)

Flipkart isn't opening since last day, on any of the devices. I'm using Google DNS since day 1.
Changing to opendns didn't help. 

Can anybody confirm if they are having the same problem?

- - - Updated - - -

BSNL increased the plan rates without notice 

*bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_less_speed.html


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Flipkart isn't opening since last day, on any of the devices. I'm using Google DNS since day 1.
> Changing to opendns didn't help.
> 
> Can anybody confirm if they are having the same problem?
> ...



you posted first...............damn i thought something was wrong with my pc.............but it seems all having problem.................


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2015)

Open FK using data compression proxy chromium plugin


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 10, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> you posted first...............damn i thought something was wrong with my pc.............but it seems all having problem.................



Its opening fine now.


----------



## dissel (Jan 14, 2015)

Is it bsnl increase the upload speed of Post FUP enabled 512kbps Unlimited connection ? 

Since Yesterday I'm getting 300-400 kB/s upload speed in torrent window - There is no speed increase in Download Stream though or something goes wrong at their side.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 14, 2015)

dissel said:


> Is it bsnl increase the upload speed of Post FUP enabled 512kbps Unlimited connection ?
> 
> Since Yesterday I'm getting 300-400 kB/s upload speed in torrent window - There is no speed increase in Download Stream though or something goes wrong at their side.



Something wrong at their end. They have restricted upload speeds to 512kbps in almost all plans.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 14, 2015)

> Link is under maintenance. Inconvenience is regretted.


 why this?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 16, 2015)

Kudos to BSNL!
I gratefully and thankfully salute BSNL for their outstanding service,here at* DUM DUM Telephone Exchange,Calcutta/Kolkata Circle*.
Today at Morning the Internet/Broadband line was down,as according to the blinking lights on my modem/router as shown.I was unable to connect to the net.
But Phone line was O.K. with incoming/outgoing calls functioning normally without issues,noise,etc. any problem whatsoever.
Before going to my office,I registered a fault booking comlaint(*through my mobile phone*) of BSNL Broadband,and it was registered successfully.

After 11:30a.m.and thereafter during the afternoon hrs., BSNL contacted my House through the landline *thrice!!!!!*
Once my Mother and twice my Spouse attended the calls(as I was in office),by which they got assurances/re-assurances of normalising the service of Broadband/Internet latest by evening.
Now everything  is working fine and completely normal.....................................................
Great work BSNL,DUM DUM Telephone Exchange(Local exchange).

I now kicka$$ Reliance for their Thunder Plans,which I was intending to have one by disabling the BSNL Broadband line and keeping the voice call line active only(Reliance contacted me through e-mail a few times,but suddenly stopped communicating.)
No use of switching to Reliance,when I am getting such extraordinary service from BSNL.

Thank You BSNL.


----------



## theBSNLgamer (Jan 16, 2015)

*www.pingtest.net/result/114960929.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/114959525.png

I want to play some online games. Servers are in EU. I'm used to 170 ms ping with my previous ISP.

Solutions?


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Kudos to BSNL!
> I gratefully and thankfully salute BSNL for their outstanding service,here at* DUM DUM Telephone Exchange,Calcutta/Kolkata Circle*.
> Today at Morning the Internet/Broadband line was down,as according to the blinking lights on my modem/router as shown.I was unable to connect to the net.
> But Phone line was O.K. with incoming/outgoing calls functioning normally without issues,noise,etc. any problem whatsoever.
> ...



Buddy it's your right and you should get service like this. It's not that anyone is doing anything special for you.Anyway, long story short I had faced a broken cable issue a few days earlier and it took 5 days for them to fix it. Had to visit the  exchange in person to get their lazy a$$ back to work. Previously a complaint needed only a few hours to resolve but day by day it's getting too slow.

- - - Updated - - -



theBSNLgamer said:


> *www.pingtest.net/result/114960929.png
> 
> *www.pingtest.net/result/114959525.png
> 
> ...



nothing I can think of. Try to find a server located in asia.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 17, 2015)

topgear said:


> *Buddy it's your right and you should get service like this. It's not that anyone is doing anything special for you*.Anyway, long story short I had faced a broken cable issue a few days earlier and it took 5 days for them to fix it. Had to visit the  exchange in person to get their lazy a$$ back to work. Previously a complaint needed only a few hours to resolve but day by day it's getting too slow.


Wholeheartedly admitting your comments,friend,I state that at least BSNL,DUM DUM is much ahead in provding service to customers as a right,for the past couple of years.It might be due to some group of officials and staff who are eager/keen to perform their duties,or may be due to influential ,powerful ,political ntervention or whatever it might be.
Trust me friend,I and my family members are really satisfied by their service.
Where is your BSNL(local telephone) exchange?


----------



## Ashu02041999 (Jan 28, 2015)

what is a best bsnl broadband plan for gaming ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 31, 2015)

Kudos to DUM DUM Telephone exchange,BSNL,Kolkata Telephones(Circle).
Even fixing issues for the BroadBand Internet connection,2 days before,they again contacted through landline *twice  YESTERDAY to ensure and verify if everything is fixed and is in place*.
Thank You again BSNL for the courteous service to us.


----------



## amjath (Jan 31, 2015)

^ yep they did it for me too. Good BSNL till ACT become pan chennai


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 2, 2015)

```
[TABLE="class: tabdata, width: 760, align: center"]
[TR]
[TD="width: 70, align: center"][COLOR=#000000]Downstream[/COLOR][/TD]
[TD="width: 70, align: center"] [COLOR=#000000]Upstream[/COLOR][/TD]
[TD="width: 280"] [/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
 [TD="class: light-orange"][/TD]
[TD="class: light-orange"][/TD]
[TD][RIGHT] [COLOR=#000000]SNR Margin[/COLOR][/RIGHT]
[/TD]
[TD][CENTER]:[/CENTER]
[/TD]
[TD="width: 70, align: center"] 35.5 [/TD]
[TD="width: 70, align: center"] 9.0[/TD]
[TD]db[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
 [TD="class: light-orange"][/TD]
[TD="class: light-orange"][/TD]
[TD][RIGHT] [COLOR=#000000]Line Attenuation[/COLOR][/RIGHT]
[/TD]
[TD][CENTER]:[/CENTER]
[/TD]
[TD="width: 70, align: center"] 25.5 [/TD]
[TD="width: 70, align: center"]  15.0 [/TD]
[TD="width: 280"]db[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
 [TD="class: light-orange"][/TD]
[TD="class: light-orange"][/TD]
[TD][RIGHT] [COLOR=#000000]Data Rate[/COLOR][/RIGHT]
[/TD]
[TD][CENTER]:[/CENTER]
[/TD]
[TD="width: 70, align: center"]  1984 [/TD]
[TD="width: 70, align: center"]   832 [/TD]
[TD="width: 280"]kbps[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
 [TD="class: light-orange"][/TD]
[TD="class: light-orange"][/TD]
[TD][RIGHT] Max Rate[/RIGHT]
[/TD]
[TD][CENTER]:[/CENTER]
[/TD]
[TD="width: 70, align: center"]  10496 [/TD]
[TD="width: 70, align: center"]  1092 [/TD]
[TD="width: 280"]kbps[/TD]
[/TR]
 [TR]
 [TD="class: light-orange"][/TD]
[TD="class: light-orange"][/TD]
[TD][RIGHT] POWER[/RIGHT]
[/TD]
[TD][CENTER]:[/CENTER]
[/TD]
[TD="width: 70, align: center"] 19.0  [/TD]
[TD="width: 70, align: center"]  12.0  [/TD]
[TD="width: 280"]dbm[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
 [TD="class: light-orange"][/TD]
[TD="class: light-orange"][/TD]
[TD][RIGHT] CRC[/RIGHT]
[/TD]
[TD][CENTER]:[/CENTER]
[/TD]
[TD="width: 70, align: center"]  0[/TD]
[TD="width: 70, align: center"]  22745[/TD]
[TD="width: 280"] [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
```

Guys is this good? I am having frequent disconnections for the last 4 days or so.


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2015)

Upstream SNR margin is not good.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2015)

CRC errors usually means some wire/joint/connector issue.these places are prone to dust/rust/carbon.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 2, 2015)

Lol, I have SNR margin always on 8.0 and 7.0.But have a stable connection after getting a new router


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2015)

it depends on connection speed & how a particular modem calculates snr values.for a typical bsnl 2/4mbps connection.what matters more is that even if snr value is ~7 it should be stable & there should be no crc errors.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 3, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> it depends on connection speed & how a particular modem calculates snr values.for a typical bsnl 2/4mbps connection.what matters more is that even if snr value is ~7 it should be stable & there should be no crc errors.


With my older modem the connection was not at all stable but with the new modem the connection is perfect. Why is that.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 3, 2015)

your old modem was not capable of handling low snr values but newer/better models adjust themselves according to low snr values to provide relatively stable connection.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 3, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> your old modem was not capable of handling low snr values but newer/better models adjust themselves according to low snr values to provide relatively stable connection.



Oh, I never knew that.

- - - Updated - - -

I thin k bsnl must be little more careful in putting their cables


----------



## Ricky (Feb 3, 2015)

topgear said:


> Buddy it's your right and you should get service like this. It's not that anyone is doing anything special for you.Anyway, long story short I had faced a broken cable issue a few days earlier and it took 5 days for them to fix it. Had to visit the  exchange in person to get their lazy a$$ back to work. Previously a complaint needed only a few hours to resolve but day by day it's getting too slow.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



He is just one lucky chap.. 
For me its nothing less than nightmare.. it took them more than a year to replace my dropwire  and they did only when I wrote a written application in Hindi and sent to seniors through registered mails..  otherwise they always had excuse they don't have any cable / dropwire in stock.. they used to register complaint and show status as resolved by evening... I have been using 3G postpay plan now .. bsnl only serves as backup.. as you can't rely on it as main line.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Flipkart isn't opening since last day, on any of the devices. I'm using Google DNS since day 1.
> Changing to opendns didn't help.
> 
> Can anybody confirm if they are having the same problem?
> ...



I guess they want customers to switch to other providers, they are already  lot more costlier than other options..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 3, 2015)

Ricky said:


> *He is just one lucky chap..*
> For me its nothing less than nightmare.. it took them more than a year to replace my dropwire  and they did only when I wrote a written application in Hindi and sent to seniors through registered mails..  otherwise they always had excuse they don't have any cable / dropwire in stock.. they used to register complaint and show status as resolved by evening... I have been using 3G postpay plan now .. bsnl only serves as backup.. as you can't rely on it as main line.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Not me only,but several lucky chaps under DUM DUM Telephone exchange,BSNL,Kolkata Circle.
In fact where is your local BSNL exchange?
A lot depends upon the *technical +  support + admin.* staff of local BSNL exchange.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 4, 2015)

topgear said:


> Upstream SNR margin is not good.



Is this the problem with exchange? Or with my home cables?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2015)

usually it is the cables.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 5, 2015)

Tech from exchange called and told me to change dns to 4.2.2.2 and 8.8.8.8. I told him I was already using 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4. He told me this will fix the problem.

I am getting stable connection even with 6.4 upstream snr (in morning). The problem (disconnection) starts only after 6pm. After 11/12pm it fails even to connect. I have explained all these to the tech guy.

Will have to check what happens tonight.


----------



## amjath (Feb 5, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Tech from exchange called and told me to change dns to 4.2.2.2 and 8.8.8.8. I told him I was already using 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4. He told me this will fix the problem.
> 
> I am getting stable connection even with 6.4 upstream snr (in morning). The problem (disconnection) starts only after 6pm. After 11/12pm it fails even to connect. I have explained all these to the tech guy.
> 
> Will have to check what happens tonight.



its happened to as well, but it got fixed automatically


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 5, 2015)

amjath said:


> its happened to as well, but it got fixed automatically



I hope it fixes. Bsnl has been good to me in connection stability so far for me. Scared to change to any other isp.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 5, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> your old modem was not capable of handling low snr values but newer/better models adjust themselves according to low snr values to provide relatively stable connection.



I get frequent page not found errors with tp link w8968 when snr values are less than 10.......also my attenuation values are always like 36~38dB downstream and 28~32dB upstream, i have a 4mbps 30 gb fup play but even when the fup is not over i get max download around 400 KBps ~ 3.2mbps..........

Is my modem at fault here?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 5, 2015)

First of all the default upper value of speed limit for all bsnl home broadband connections is 4mbps,to get 8mbps you have to go to your local bsnl office to set connection speed to 8mbps.

snr values less than 10 are poor & facing issues is expected.some combination of luck,modem hardware & line quality may give stable connection at these values but consider it exception not rule.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 6, 2015)

Any RailWire users in Kerala here? I want to know the service quality of them. I tried calling some numbers to check whether this was available in my area. No luck so far.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 6, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Any RailWire users in Kerala here? I want to know the service quality of them. I tried calling some numbers to check whether this was available in my area. No luck so far.



Railwire what are those?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 6, 2015)

it is a project/company of indian railway with some very good speed plans but very limited coverage area.if you are not living in whitefield area of bangalore or some railway colony in a big city then forget about it.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 8, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> it is a project/company of indian railway with some very good speed plans but very limited coverage area.if you are not living in whitefield area of bangalore or some railway colony in a big city then forget about it.



I have rail wire in Ahmednagar at my home.
Yep it's Indian Railway Broadband company first aimed to prove broadband to all it's employees.

Now it has a large subscriber base in Tier-II cities.

Plans-
*www.railwire.co.in/tarrifs-and-plans.html

I am on 2mbps 799/- FUP 20 GB.
At my native place.

Pretty good company.99 % uptime as far as I experienced


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 8, 2015)

Sorry


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 8, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> I have rail wire in Ahmednagar at my home.
> Yep it's Indian Railway Broadband company first aimed to prove broadband to all it's employees.
> 
> Now it has a large subscriber base in Tier-II cities.
> ...



what are the post FUP speeds?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> what are the post FUP speeds?



Check link.
Mine is 512 kbps


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 8, 2015)

Haven't experienced any disconnections after the DNS change. Hope it worked .


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 16, 2015)

Issue came back again. Bsnl guy came and installed a LJU cum splitter. He said there was some earth in the cables. Donno what that means.

Hope issue is solved. 

Upstream snr is shown as 6 and downstream is 18.


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2015)

do you hear lots of noise while using the LL phone.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 16, 2015)

No noise in the phone. It is crystal clear. Guy changed all the pins too. So I don't think it is corrosion. Lemme analyze the performance tonight.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 18, 2015)

Tech guy came. Changed splitter. Will have to check again tonight.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 18, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Tech guy came. Changed splitter. Will have to check again tonight.



Well if it was a really old splitter it might work but I doubt if the line was already crystal clear, changing a splitter would help much.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 25, 2015)

Does Bsnl broadband require PC to be always on in order to access internet on mobile devices thru wifi?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2015)

Is there a way to maybe contact the regional heads and ask them to implement newer unlimited plans (like in this thread: *www.digit.in/forum/technology-news...ad-introduces-1gb-email-account-new-post.html) in our circles too?



theterminator said:


> Does Bsnl broadband require PC to be always on in order to access internet on mobile devices thru wifi?



nope, just your router needs to be on.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> nope, just your router needs to be on.


How do we connect to internet? Will there be a login page?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2015)

theterminator said:


> How do we connect to internet? Will there be a login page?



Just put your login details in the adsl router and it will do the rest of the work.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Just put your login details in the adsl router and it will do the rest of the work.



I have a netgear wnr612 router without modem, can it be used in bsnl broadband?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 25, 2015)

^I am sorry,friend, as per theory and expert opinions,for BSNL network connection(landline),I.e. wired one,you need to have an ADSL2+ modem as primary requirement.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 25, 2015)

theterminator said:


> I have a netgear wnr612 router without modem, can it be used in bsnl broadband?


There is no pin/slot to enter the phone line. You will be needing the BSNL modem.

- - - Updated - - -



theterminator said:


> I have a netgear wnr612 router without modem, can it be used in bsnl broadband?


There is no pin/slot to enter the phone line. You will be needing the BSNL modem.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2015)

theterminator said:


> I have a netgear wnr612 router without modem, can it be used in bsnl broadband?



Nope, its better to buy an adsl2+ router like the TP Link TD W8968 for the job.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 26, 2015)

So now I shall ask for recommendations for an ADSL2  router.. so far got one: Tplink W8968


----------



## topgear (Feb 28, 2015)

you have a wired modem, right ? Just connect it with the netgear router and set it up. I'm using years old modem bought from BSNL along with tenda wireless router.


----------



## theterminator (Feb 28, 2015)

topgear said:


> you have a wired modem, right ? Just connect it with the netgear router and set it up. I'm using years old modem bought from BSNL along with tenda wireless router.


I will be a bsnl customer soon so I'm trying to be sure what should I buy and what not. I just have a Netgear router without modem. Just let me know what do I need from bsnl.  I also have an old  landline phone which should work.


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2015)

you need either a wired or wireless adsl modem / router. Now some wireless routers with modem can function both as wifi access point and modem for your telephone line unlike the netgear router  you have which is only good as wireless access point. If you want to use the netgear router and cut some cost the get a wired adsl modem or else if you want hassle free set up just get a wireless router with modem functionality.

You will get a splitter and two cables with the modem box. Your current phone line will go into the splitter [ the one which is connected to your LL phone set now ]. Now connect one of the two wires with the splitter [ on the end where there's place for two RJ11 jacks side by side ] which came with modem. connect one to the splitter's RJ11 jack marked as phone and connect the other end to the LL phone. Repeat the same procedure with the other cable and splitter to connect with the modem.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Mar 3, 2015)

hi,
this thread say all bsnl broadband query asked here ,so i am asking here.i have BBG  Combo ULD 845  which give 6 GB FUP. bsnl is just keep increasing their plan price and also as service taxes have also gone up .this plan is costly for such speed.
                this 6gb finishes in 1-2 days of watching youtube videos and i have never taken speed voucher for rest of month.it is also nuisance when bsnl give me message about fup.i just wants flat 512 speed with no fup and i see there is a plan "BBG Combo UL 675" on their site.is this good for me as i don't think they gonna raise speed for the same plan price ? why spend 845 for 512 speed when i can spend 675.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 3, 2015)

If  you are happy with 512kbps then go for it, there plenty of users here with that plan and using it 24 hours for downloading smaller devices like Raspberry PI ..

But yes, BSNL plans really sucks now.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 4, 2015)

I did exactly that. And going from higher speed to a lower speed makes you feel bad when that happens. Just do it and shift  to the lower priced option with flat speed. Makes immense sense for us.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 7, 2015)

How much is the fully tax paid final bill per month for the 1445 Unlimited plan? It is a combo plan right?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 7, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> How much is the fully tax paid final bill per month for the 1445 Unlimited plan? It is a combo plan right?



Since I am under this Plan, I can provide you the details :--->

Service Tax : *12.00%*

    +

Educational CESS : *2.00%*

    +

Higher Edu. CESS : *1.00%*

According to Bill(Final) in my case it comes at Rs.161.18 
Though the amount will increase from April 2015 onwards due to increase in Service Tax as presented in the Budget.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 7, 2015)

I think you meant 1611.80
The incresed service tax is going to hit my present bill too which comes to around 750-800 per month.

Hence I am looking at an increase of 800+ per month.

It is still significant considering that it is not an essential service for me.

To upgrade or not to upgrade is the dilemma because I know that if I do then coming down to 512 Kbps would be killing


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 8, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> *I think you meant 1611.80*
> The incresed service tax is going to hit my present bill too which comes to around 750-800 per month.
> 
> Hence I am looking at an increase of 800+ per month.
> ...



*Nope it's Rs.161.18p only as per my Bill.*

- - - Updated - - -

Here's an excerpt of the BSNL bill for February 2015 :--->
*img540.imageshack.us/img540/3416/KGg24p.png
Just have a look at the Service Tax Column and verify the cost.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry I was not very clear. I meant the total amount per month not the service tax alone.

I am on 675 plan now and including service tax I have to pay around 750 per month.
So if I shift to 1445 plan I was expecting to pay 1650 to 1700 per month.

What is that discount of 200 something in your bill for?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 9, 2015)

^ Initially it was a 20% discount,but now only 10% discount is being given by BSNL.
The Landline Telephone is registered under my name,and I work in a *public sector organization*(for which I availed the discount),thus the discount.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 9, 2015)

Ah I see. That explains the discount.

So my net outgo will be in 1600-1700 range. Thank you for the information.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Mar 10, 2015)

i am also shifting to 675 plan . can i change the plan online ? also when should i change like at the end of month (so the new plan start from next month). i haven't change it before.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 10, 2015)

sujeet2555 said:


> i am also shifting to 675 plan . can i change the plan online ? also when should i change like at the end of month (so the new plan start from next month). i haven't change it before.



You may try at this :---> Loading Portal...


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 10, 2015)

You can change it anyday you like. Your bill will be adjusted accordingly.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Mar 12, 2015)

i see a option to "Submit a Service Request (Change Tariff Plan ,Provision for STD ,Disconnection of STD ,Provision for ISD ,Disconnection of ISD etc…)".is this the right option ? so i i have to write it like an application to change my plan ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 12, 2015)

^ Just register yourself,take entry into the site,and then choose your required option ...to follow with your service request/raising an issue/etc.................
Very easy and simple process.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Mar 13, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^ Just register yourself,take entry into the site,and then choose your required option ...to follow with your service request/raising an issue/etc.................
> Very easy and simple process.



after login where is the option to choose ? only the option to "Submit a Service Request" is there.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 13, 2015)

^Do you get this :--->(screenshot)??

*img661.imageshack.us/img661/1636/gi3sfP.png

Post a screenshot image of the site on which you are logging in...


----------



## sujeet2555 (Mar 16, 2015)

i on the same screenshot .i am just asking about the option on "my services"-"submit a service request" (which is the suitable option to change tariff plan and rest option are irrelevant ).after clicking "submit a request" ,i get a post a message kinda of window.so i have basically write a application to change my plan ,not choose the tariff plan.
does the change in plan starts from next month like if do it now ,it will start from april right ?


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2015)

Just give a written application to the commercial officer at your local BSNL exchange about change of plan. Attach the copy of latest paid bill. It should be changed in 1 - to 2 days max. Also do register your mobile number [ just mention it on the application ]. You will get confirmation message about plan change.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2015)

I was trying to pay the recent bill and the transaction failed but the money was debited from the bank account. Should I raise a complaint?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 23, 2015)

wait for 2-3 days as in such cases this is the time taken for money to come back to your bank account(based on irctc failed transactions).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 23, 2015)

sujeet2555 said:


> i on the same screenshot .i am just asking about the option on "my services"-"submit a service request" (which is the suitable option to change tariff plan and rest option are irrelevant ).after clicking "submit a request" ,*i get a post a message kinda of window.*so i have basically write a application to change my plan ,not choose the tariff plan.
> does the change in plan starts from next month like if do it now ,it will start from april right ?


Yes,that is the window where you have to provide all of your details,regarding your Telephone service number,your unique account number (printed on the right hand top side of BSNL Phone Bill),etc.
You have to input all with details and send the credentials(writing a short message in an assigned box,about your Plan change,date/month from which you like to change,etc.)to BSNL.
Since you have already written an application in paper(hard Copy),it is fully O.K. except that you need to visit the Telephone Exchange Office in Person or post the application through registered/speed post.
These hassles are free when you use the web based portal as shown or discussed above.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2015)

So the damn portal works now for the users of WB? I can never log-in


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 24, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> So the damn portal works now for the users of WB? I can never log-in



Of course you can.
Remember though that you *need a separate login ID and password to login* into this portal. Not the one that you need to login into the BSNL main site or payment portal.


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> So the damn portal works now for the users of WB? I can never log-in



where are you from then ? Did you moved ? Anyway, select the region according to your place :

East Zone    -  CRM
West Zone  -  Loading Portal...
North Zone -  Loading Portal...
South Zone  - CRM


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 25, 2015)

topgear said:


> where are you from then ? Did you moved ? Anyway, select the region according to your place :
> 
> East Zone    -  CRM
> West Zone  -  Loading Portal...
> ...



I am from Calcutta. I haven't moved here from anywhere.

- - - Updated - - -



kg11sgbg said:


> Of course you can.
> Remember though that you *need a separate login ID and password to login* into this portal. Not the one that you need to login into the BSNL main site or payment portal.


Yeah, I know that mate, but I was previously asked to visit BSNL branch to get those things, which I won't do. That's why asked whether its now possible to create those username and password online.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 25, 2015)

you can but it requires customer id/no. which is printed on the bill(detailed instructions are available on selfcare site).


----------



## amjath (Mar 26, 2015)

Raised a complaint yesterday evening for continuous disconnections especially during night. I see no disconnections now wtf


----------



## guru_da_preet (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi, I live in gurgaon and was a bsnl user in early 2000's but switched over to airtel as the experience wasn't very good....I'm thinking of getting a BSNL broadband (Rs1400 approx. 2 MBPS and 1 MBPS after FUP) is the service any good (frequent disconnections, technical support etc) also is the plan any good...

I would very much appreciate any insight into the matter....thanks


----------



## Ricky (Mar 28, 2015)

guru_da_preet said:


> Hi, I live in gurgaon and was a bsnl user in early 2000's but switched over to airtel as the experience wasn't very good....I'm thinking of getting a BSNL broadband (Rs1400 approx. 2 MBPS and 1 MBPS after FUP) is the service any good (frequent disconnections, technical support etc) also is the plan any good...
> 
> I would very much appreciate any insight into the matter....thanks



Nothing has changed, it depends upon type of SDO in your area, if he is vigilant then good else bad. Also, if your house is not too far away from BSNL exchange then fine else you are taking on your risk.


----------



## piks (Apr 4, 2015)

Hello,can anybody please help me!!!

Is the plan uld 1445 valid or not?

I am from odisha and when I search on bsnl website it shows the 1445 plan but when i ask in bsnl office to change my existing plan to uld 1445 they say there is no such plan!!!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2015)

did you try showing them the official link ? Have talk with the AOTR / Commercial Manager.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I was trying to pay the recent bill and the transaction failed but the money was debited from the bank account. Should I raise a complaint?



They still haven't cleared the payment.
Last month's amount was added to current bill as pending amount. 
Customer Care guys are of no use. 
Went to the local exchange and they kept sending me to some other person.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 8, 2015)

Approaching the bank would be better.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2015)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION],bank is the recommended as well as preferred option for any online transaction related issue.ask bank people to provide proof of your money being transferred to bsnl account(if they can't then transaction shouldn't have happened in the 1st place).Then go to bsnl main office in your city(not your local exchange) & meet the AO(accounts officer) there & tell him about your issue along with proof from bank.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2015)

^ Thanks, will try that tomorrow. 
Edit: I got SMS from the bank about the transaction being successful. Will that work?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 8, 2015)

yes,it should work.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Thanks, will try that tomorrow.
> Edit: I got SMS from the bank about the transaction being successful. Will that work?



Which bank?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 9, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Which bank?


Axis Bank.

Went to find the AO today, he was on leave.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 11, 2015)

Got new LL number, phone will be installed on monday thereafter submit broadband connection form..looking fwt to it eagerly ️. Meanwhile disconnecting from Tikona is the most toughest thing to do on the planet. Tikona is a fraudulent company preying only for money. Get rid of it asap.


----------



## theterminator (Apr 18, 2015)

Broadband is up and running    
using Rs. 1445/- plan (2Mbps till 20GB then 1Mbps unlimited)... now how do I change my password in admin settings as it is set to the default "password". 
I am using wired ADSL modem (had an old one already so didn't had to purchase) + Netgear WNRv613 router (one I used for Tikona broadband), browsing through PC, cell phones, tablets.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 18, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Broadband is up and running
> using Rs. 1445/- plan (2Mbps till 20GB then 1Mbps unlimited)... now how do I change my password in admin settings as it is set to the default "password".
> I am using wired ADSL modem (had an old one already so didn't had to purchase) + Netgear WNRv613 router (one I used for Tikona broadband), browsing through PC, cell phones, tablets.


You do that in the Selfcare portal. I did it once and forgot the new password and later had to go through lot of trouble to get my access restored. Since then I do not mess with BSNL settings except the DNS.

By the way how much is your bill this month? After the budget higher tax gift my 675 plan is billed 1000+ this month. (not sure if it includes any unknown calls made by a family member, waiting for detailed bill)


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Broadband is up and running
> using Rs. 1445/- plan (2Mbps till 20GB then 1Mbps unlimited)... now how do I change my password in admin settings as it is set to the default "password".
> I am using wired ADSL modem (had an old one already so didn't had to purchase) + Netgear WNRv613 router (one I used for Tikona broadband), browsing through PC, cell phones, tablets.



are you talking about the router / modem password ?


----------



## theterminator (Apr 20, 2015)

topgear said:


> are you talking about the router / modem password ?



No, im talking about bsnl's credentials


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 20, 2015)

theterminator said:


> No, im talking about bsnl's credentials



u have to register at selfcare website of bsnl it will let you manage your phone connection including broadband


----------



## theterminator (Apr 20, 2015)

20GB already finished  now down to 1Mbps


----------



## Ricky (Apr 21, 2015)

theterminator said:


> No, im talking about bsnl's credentials



I guess you are talking about password which is used to login  / create broadband connection, well, then you don't have to change it as your broadband account is tied with your number, no one else can use it elsewhere other than your own LL. 

And said already by others, register on selfcare and you will get lots of things (however none actually works other than checking usage). I once wrote a tutorial for it. You can get basic idea there.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 21, 2015)

Guys I pay BSNL broadband by yearly basis, and I pay on August, and its prepaid, so say I paid on last August (2014) and I am using that service now. Now can I disconnect the line before this year's August? In that case they will have to return me some money, but they won't do that now, will they? So my option is to stick with it till August this year?


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2015)

You will get refund but it may take time. Sometime as longs as 6 - 8 months. Go talk with your exchange's AOTR.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 21, 2015)

AOTR? 

Anyway, will ask my parents to go and ask. It's good to know that they've the refund option.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 21, 2015)

Now what happened! Grew disillusioned with BSNL so fast?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 22, 2015)

Is Flipkart opening for you guys?


----------



## Shah (Apr 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Is Flipkart opening for you guys?



Can't access flipkart from yesterday. Everytime, connection times out. Proxy works, however.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 22, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Is Flipkart opening for you guys?



Yes its opening.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 22, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Yes its opening.


Strange. Its opening here too. Wasn't opening for last 3-4 days.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 23, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Strange. Its opening here too. Wasn't opening for last 3-4 days.



Which DNS you use?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 23, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Which DNS you use?


 8.8.4.4 and 8.8.8.8


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 29, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 8.8.4.4 and 8.8.8.8



Does that make any noticeable change in speed?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Does that make any noticeable change in speed?


No but allows access to sites blocked on BSNL's dns.


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2015)

if access to restricted websites is needed then there's lots of FF or chrome extensions which can do it in better way IMO. Actually using the default DNS is more faster but there are times when you may find BSNL's dns server are down. In that case use a software called DNS Jumper.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2015)

[MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] Recently on my BSNL line(wireless) I've seen sites like reddit being blocked. I use Google DNS and everything goes back to normal.


----------



## Ricky (May 4, 2015)

Anyone can confirm or have any idea whether new BSNL night unlimited calling is applicable on BSNL combo 345 plan... ?


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2015)

it should be :
*telecomtalk.info/bsnl-unlimited-free-night-calling-landline-broadband-subscribers/134759/


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 5, 2015)

topgear said:


> it should be :
> *telecomtalk.info/bsnl-unlimited-free-night-calling-landline-broadband-subscribers/134759/



Any unlimited night bb use age?


----------



## sling-shot (May 5, 2015)

I read somewhere that TRAI has removed interconnect charges for calls originating from landlines. That is the reason for BSNL being able to provide unlimited free calls at night.

But I do not understand the logic here. Because terminating a call costs too for the operator receiving it. Who will pay for that? I remember TRAI recommended some cost for terminating SMS to prevent unlimited free SMS.


----------



## Ricky (May 5, 2015)

May be taking cues from Landline abroad, there most of the landline plan comes with unlimited calling.

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> it should be :
> *telecomtalk.info/bsnl-unlimited-free-night-calling-landline-broadband-subscribers/134759/



Well, can't find out that plan in list.. !


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2015)

Call BSNl CC and check with them.



TechnoBOY said:


> Any unlimited night bb use age?



I think no plan has unlimited night bb useage anymore.



sling-shot said:


> I read somewhere that TRAI has removed interconnect charges for calls originating from landlines. That is the reason for BSNL being able to provide unlimited free calls at night.
> 
> But I do not understand the logic here. Because terminating a call costs too for the operator receiving it. Who will pay for that? I remember TRAI recommended some cost for terminating SMS to prevent unlimited free SMS.



BSNL is doing lots of stunts recently in order to revive or survive ? Anyway, I've used any free calls till now coz it's BSNL. They can change plan anytime without user consent and later charge with a huge bill. They did this last year so being more careful about BSNL plans nowadays.


----------



## theterminator (May 10, 2015)

How much do they charge you for installation coz they charged me ₹2945 as one time charges in my first bill


----------



## amjath (May 10, 2015)

theterminator said:


> How much do they charge you for installation coz they charged me ₹2945 as one time charges in my first bill


What is your plan?
First bill = first month charges+deposit (same account)+tax+installation


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 10, 2015)

Last month the phone line was down for 3-4 days but I still got the bill for entire month. This month there were already 4 days when line was dead. Now, how to get the bill amount fixed? Calling the CC was in vain.


----------



## amjath (May 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Last month the phone line was down for 3-4 days but I still got the bill for entire month. This month there were already 4 days when line was dead. Now, how to get the bill amount fixed? Calling the CC was in vain.


You want them to detect bill amount for that 3 or 4 days?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 10, 2015)

amjath said:


> You want them to detect bill amount for that 3 or 4 days?


Yes, that will reduce the bill by 10%.

I have the exact dates when the line was down.


----------



## Ricky (May 10, 2015)

Write application, your exhange's SDO has power to give you rebate, so if he is ok, he can recommend rebate and should get it in next bill.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 10, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Write application, your exhange's SDO has power to give you rebate, so if he is ok, he can recommend rebate and should get it in next bill.


Ok. Seems that is the only option then. 

They should give rebate/discount automatically when such things happen.


----------



## Ricky (May 10, 2015)

Well, even if you give that application, don't expect to get rebate easily, you may have to then go to local head office to make sure your SDO sent rebate recommendation. Just to tell you, I have once taken Rs. 6K rebate but took 1 year to get it approved.. since then I have never thought again to same even when my phone was for more than a month


----------



## theterminator (May 10, 2015)

amjath said:


> What is your plan?
> First bill = first month charges+deposit (same account)+tax+installation



I'm on their 1445 plan, started BB services from 17 April.
Their bill states
₹2945: One time charges,
₹673: Recurring charges,
₹943: (Usage charges), this they say I made around 283 calls from landline phone to which I was shocked since I had not made more than 2 calls in the entire month. I think these calls were made from the old users of my landline number.
Some taxes &  the total bill amount is ₹4315 :shocked:


----------



## amjath (May 10, 2015)

^One time charge means? Non refundable? That's not possible.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 11, 2015)

^^ It means installation charge/joining charge whatever you call it.


----------



## saswat23 (May 11, 2015)

That's way too much buddy


----------



## Shah (May 16, 2015)

Is there any way to change my broadband plan for a month alone?


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 16, 2015)

Shah said:


> Is there any way to change my broadband for a month alone?



I dont think so.


----------



## Shah (May 16, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> I dont think so.






ok. Fine.



Edit: I meant Broadband plan not broadband connection. Edited my previous post.

Let me know if I can change the plan for a month. I want to upgrade to a higher speed plan for May month.


----------



## sling-shot (May 16, 2015)

I think it is possible. But to be assured go to the exchange, talk to the commercial officer and do it through a hand written properly dated application both for first change and change back.


----------



## Shah (May 17, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> I think it is possible. But to be assured go to the exchange, talk to the commercial officer and do it through a hand written properly dated application both for first change and change back.



Thanks. Will enquire about it.


----------



## Faun (May 17, 2015)

Shah said:


> ok. Fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think they have this clause that any change of plan can only happen after 6 months of use of current plan. Just confirm.


----------



## Shah (May 17, 2015)

Faun said:


> I think they have this clause that any change of plan can only happen after 6 months of use of current plan. Just confirm.




going to their office tomorrow. Will post what happens.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2015)

Faun said:


> I think they have this clause that any change of plan can only happen after 6 months of use of current plan. Just confirm.



Yeah. I too think such a clause exists(but it's little lesser then 6 months, maybe like 3)

But there are few plans where minimum hire period is 1 month

EG: *bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_less_speed.html


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 20, 2015)

so do you guys get internet while its raining ?

- - - Updated - - -



Shah said:


> going to their office tomorrow. Will post what happens.


So can we change ?


----------



## amjath (May 20, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> so do you guys get internet while its raining ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Yes of course, it's wired after all


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> Yes of course, it's wired after all


I dont get most of the time


----------



## Shah (May 20, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> So can we change ?



Yep, That's what my dad said after visiting their office. I didn't go though.


----------



## sling-shot (May 20, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> I dont get most of the time


There must be water seeping into their junction boxes or something. It is quite common. In fact last week's summer rains have totally screwed up my DSL. And when called they said "sir we warned you about this before. Take wireless"  (they did say that and I know that they are not allowed to dig and replace the old cable so I agree) 

Register an official complaint by dialling 198 first.


----------



## Ironman (May 21, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> so do you guys get internet while its raining ?



Yes & Even when there are Thunderstorms


----------



## theterminator (May 27, 2015)

Getting error
"The password you have entered is not correct. Please enter your password again.(SBL-DAT-00569)" 
while logging onto selfcare.sdc.bsnl.co.in

Note that I am logging on for the first time, do I need to register first or directly login?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 28, 2015)

you need to register first using your customer id/account no.(click on user registration where you will get all the info).note that bsnl self care site works correctly upto IE 10 in compatibility mode,i would not recommend another browser or IE 11.


----------



## theterminator (May 28, 2015)

I was using firefox to register however the page loaded fine but after entering all fields correctly I am getting another error message: 
"Your Broadband User ID is invalid or you do not have active broadband in your service"

- - - Updated - - -

LOL I was using the wrong link all throughout my existence. Since I belong to UP East I shall use *selfcare.ndc.bsnl.in instead of *selfcare.sdc.bsnl.in (thanks Google)
Damn CC are a bunch of stupid guys not able to help in this regard.


----------



## theterminator (May 28, 2015)

Registered there and now got message that a customer agent will contact you for approval and then login credentials will be sent to your email address


----------



## jaleel (May 28, 2015)

We shift our house, and there is no feasible for bsnl phone. Now I got a bill of -1250. What is meant by minus. Any idea guys?


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 2, 2015)

Wrong thread maybe but the query is regarding MTNL 
They recently introduced 8mbps plans in Delhi. Anyone using it? 
I live almost 1km to exchange so it's feasible to get it. Do they really provide those speeds.  Just curious


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 2, 2015)

MTNL Delhi - Customer SelfCare Portal : Online Book Landline, Broadband and other services


> it is estimated that these Plans will work upto 1.5 K.M.from X-age if conditions of external plant is good.  These plans will be provided wherever technically feasible


in other words,you won't know unless you try it.btw what's the point in getting a 8mbps plan with 40gb fup for 1999 when 2mbps ul is available for 1899.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 18, 2015)

I did a speed restore thingy last month for Rs.200 (5 GB), but was charged twice in the bill for that. Made an online complaint and they deducted the excess amount after 10 days.

Nice.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 18, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> I did a speed restore thingy last month for Rs.200 (5 GB), but was charged twice in the bill for that. Made an online complaint and they deducted the excess amount after 10 days.
> 
> Nice.



200  for 5gb?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 19, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> 200  for 5gb?



Yes.This is BSNL.


----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2015)

only one word comes to mind  - extortion.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 20, 2015)

Unable to browse sites which use http only since this morning. Sites requiring https work fine. Don't know what the problem is. Using ultrasurf as a temporary fix.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 20, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Unable to browse sites which use http only since this morning. Sites requiring https work fine. Don't know what the problem is. Using ultrasurf as a temporary fix.


I was not able to access anything on HTTP while UDP in torrent applications and other proprietary protocols like WhatsApp worked just fine. 
It spontaneously corrected itself after a day. 

This looks like something went wrong at BSNL end.

Probably BSNL is trying some traffic shaping.


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2015)

worked fine yesterday - suing google DNS.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm always on google dns.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 21, 2015)

Idk for some reason I am getting 2k phone bill per month with 850 bucks Internet plan,  is this normal?


----------



## Shah (Jun 21, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> Idk for some reason I am getting 2k phone bill per month with 850 bucks Internet plan,  is this normal?



If you're on a Unlimited plan and paid your previous bill after the deadline, BSNL bills usually show both months' bill amount as pending. You can check from BSNL portal to know the exact bill amount pending to be paid. Hope this helps.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 21, 2015)

Shah said:


> If you're on a Unlimited plan and paid your previous bill after the deadline, BSNL bills usually show both months' bill amount as pending. You can check from BSNL portal to know the exact bill amount pending to be paid. Hope this helps.


I usually get around 1600-1700 bill, it's unlimited plan,  check bangaloretelecom.Com it's unlimited 512 kbps


----------



## Shah (Jun 21, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> I usually get around 1600-1700 bill, it's unlimited plan,  check bangaloretelecom.Com it's unlimited 512 kbps



How much do you actually pay per month? As I had said earlier, Visit BSNL Portal || Online Payments portal -- Landline/FTTH bills-Cellone Bills-Online recharge and check if the pending amount is correctly displayed there. You don't need to register for an account to view pending amount.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 21, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> I usually get around 1600-1700 bill, it's unlimited plan,  check bangaloretelecom.Com it's unlimited 512 kbps


They will send a separate detailed sheet with the bill. Look for call charges there. 

512 Kbps unlimited should not be more than 850/month (my plan is 675 before tax for 512 plan)


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> I usually get around 1600-1700 bill, it's unlimited plan,  check bangaloretelecom.Com it's unlimited 512 kbps



check here and tell us which plan you did opt for :
*bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_less_speed.html


----------



## Shah (Jun 25, 2015)

Exactly 10 days ago, I requested a plan change from ULD Combo 800 (1Mbps upto 6GB, 512Kpbs after that) to ULD Combo 1445 (2Mbps upto 20GB, 1Mbps after that). The plan was changed the same day itself. It was working fine till FUP (i.e. 20GB). After I exceeded the FUP limit, there was some strange problem where I could access HTTPS sites but not HTTP sites. After a lot of visits to the BSNL office, It took them 3 days to fix it. It is working fine now. But, not at the speed it should be. 

As per my new plan, The speed I should be getting is 1Mbps (as I have crossed FUP already) but I am only getting 512Kbps. I have already complained about this to the person-in-charge yesterday itself. But, it is not yet sorted out. I cannot tolerate this bs any longer. And I'm sick of visiting their office. Is there any way to register a complain online? or via phone?

Also, have anyone faced such issues before?


----------



## amjath (Jun 25, 2015)

Shah said:


> Exactly 10 days ago, I requested a plan change from ULD Combo 800 (1Mbps upto 6GB, 512Kpbs after that) to ULD Combo 1445 (2Mbps upto 20GB, 1Mbps after that). The plan was changed the same day itself. It was working fine till FUP (i.e. 20GB). After I exceeded the FUP limit, there was some strange problem where I could access HTTPS sites but not HTTP sites. After a lot of visits to the BSNL office, It took them 3 days to fix it. It is working fine now. But, not at the speed it should be.
> 
> As per my new plan, The speed I should be getting is 1Mbps (as I have crossed FUP already) but I am only getting 512Kbps. I have already complained about this to the person-in-charge yesterday itself. But, it is not yet sorted out. I cannot tolerate this bs any longer. And I'm sick of visiting their office. Is there any way to register a complain online? or via phone?
> 
> Also, have anyone faced such issues before?


Nope never faced toss when I was in 1445.
Use this link to raise the service request for south Indian users
BSNL CDR Customer Portal

Or use 18003451500

After request use 044 XXXX(area number) 0123 if in chennai


----------



## Shah (Jun 25, 2015)

amjath said:


> Nope never faced toss when I was in 1445.
> Use this link to raise the service request for south Indian users
> BSNL CDR Customer Portal
> 
> ...



Just logged in to selfcare portal and saw that the active plan is ULD 1495 and not ULD 1445.  
Even before FUP, the speeds I received was 2Mbps (ULD 1445) not 4Mbps (ULD 1495). I'm sick of these idiots at BSNL office. Will have to again visit there office tomorrow to give them a piece of mind.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2015)

[MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION] Being a customer of BSNL for so many years I found there is only 1 real solution: Leave BSNL for other ISPs. It's just not worth fighting over for.


----------



## Shah (Jun 26, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION] Being a customer of BSNL for so many years I found there is only 1 real solution: Leave BSNL for other ISPs. It's just not worth fighting over for.



The only other ISP in my place is RailWire. Unfortunately, My area isn't under their coverage. So, I am forced to stick with BSNL.

- - - Updated - - -

Visited their office today and they want me to change the plan once again and pay for the 10 day usage too (including the down time).


----------



## dissel (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello Forum members & Experts, Please suggest what to Do ?

I'm a BSNL BB User Since Dec,2005 & My Current plan is BBG COMBO ULD 845.

The problem is now - Last 6 months or more that when ever the Electricity Goes OFF the Broadband Line & Phone Dial Tone also go Dead. Earlier there is no such problem - If user able to provide power at the Modem, Internet browsing can be uninterrupted for whole time.

Upon telling the problem to the BB Section of the local exchange, their reply 'Sorry our battery stand is spoiled hence there is no power and we can't provide power during power cut'.

Now I gather they don't want to spend any money to replace spoiled battery....To me this is a void of contract which 24x7 BSNL BroadBand.

So I like to know to whom I need to lodge my complain ?

P.S: I can't go any other ISP because there isn't any in my Area, else I switch over in past 9 years.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 26, 2015)

Try online complaints forum and social media.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 26, 2015)

Shah said:


> Exactly 10 days ago, I requested a plan change from ULD Combo 800 (1Mbps upto 6GB, 512Kpbs after that) to ULD Combo 1445 (2Mbps upto 20GB, 1Mbps after that). The plan was changed the same day itself. It was working fine till FUP (i.e. 20GB). After I exceeded the FUP limit, there was some strange problem where I could access HTTPS sites but not HTTP sites. After a lot of visits to the BSNL office, It took them 3 days to fix it. It is working fine now. But, not at the speed it should be.
> 
> As per my new plan, The speed I should be getting is 1Mbps (as I have crossed FUP already) but I am only getting 512Kbps. I have already complained about this to the person-in-charge yesterday itself. But, it is not yet sorted out. I cannot tolerate this bs any longer. And I'm sick of visiting their office. Is there any way to register a complain online? or via phone?
> 
> Also, have anyone faced such issues before?



Once you exceed the FUP limit,BSNL notifies with a webpage seeking your *permission to either go on with the same speed 2Mbps at extra rupees more or decreases your speed to 1Mbps without paying an* *extra paise*.
I also do have the same ULD1445 BSNL Broadband plan. After opting out(usually I choose to decrease my speed to 1Mbps,without paying extra)from 2Mbps to 1Mbps ,one needs to switch off the adsl2+ modem/router and switch on say after 3 or 4min. No issues faced till date.

Yes the promised speed of 2Mbps and 1Mbps(after FUP) seldom reaches or happens,which is TRUE. The speed of BSNL Broadband  is a real *CRAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP.*...............

Strangely our Dum Dum Telephone Exchange is very good at servicing to customers in resolving issues since 3~4 years back. They at least try and succeed in most cases to resolve your issues/problems.Mainly realted to billing issues,net disconnection issues,misc. etc.They take a holistic approach of good servicing to customers,except failed in one main aspect : *Actual Broadband speed/bandwidth.*


----------



## Shah (Jun 26, 2015)

[MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION] I knew about the FUP limits crossed page. But the actual problem was It wasn't showing up. Rather, I was getting connection timeouts. Only a few HTTPS sites were accessible. Sometimes they won't load too. It lasted for 3-4 days until the oldies at BSNL fixed that.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 26, 2015)

Shah said:


> @kg11sgbg I knew about the FUP limits crossed page. But the actual problem was It wasn't showing up. Rather, I was getting connection timeouts. Only a few HTTPS sites were accessible. Sometimes they won't load too. It lasted for 3-4 days until the oldies at BSNL fixed that.


Had the same problem here. Was fixed 3 days ago. 

How to force them to implement Hyderabad plans in my circle too (particularly BBG Combo ULD 611 CS54 plan)? I'm fed up of this 512 kbps "meherbani" by BSNL. 

*2.bp.blogspot.com/-PTI9LZvtKJA/VPVzhE2WSvI/AAAAAAAAG18/ZACRo1R9qEs/s1600/bsnl%2Bhyderbad%2B16mbps%2Bplans.png


----------



## Shah (Jun 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Had the same problem here. Was fixed 3 days ago.
> 
> How to force them to implement Hyderabad plans in my circle too (particularly BBG Combo ULD 611 CS54 plan)? I'm fed up of this 512 kbps "meherbani" by BSNL.
> 
> *2.bp.blogspot.com/-PTI9LZvtKJA/VPVzhE2WSvI/AAAAAAAAG18/ZACRo1R9qEs/s1600/bsnl%2Bhyderbad%2B16mbps%2Bplans.png





I would be more than happy with a 2 Mbps true unlimited plan without any FUP. 



If they can provide 512kbps true unlimited plans, then why not 2Mbps? Or at least 1Mbps true unlimited plan. But, that's not gonna happen whatever we do.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 27, 2015)

^^ Seems BEAM really has taken market from BSNL. Haven't seen such post FUP speeds in any circle from them.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 27, 2015)

BSNL won't implement these super Plans as depicted in Hyderabad circle to Pan India. Actually a state ,its capital,region of growth,competition and market demands play into these.
At least they will never implement such plans in Kolkata,as BSNL has a huge user base than other states,and mostly all of us(including myself) are forced to be satisfied with these crappy meagre speeds.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> BSNL won't implement these super Plans as depicted in Hyderabad circle to Pan India. Actually a state ,its capital,region of growth,competition and market demands play into these.
> At least they will never implement such plans in Kolkata,as BSNL has a huge user base than other states,and mostly all of us(including myself) are forced to be satisfied with these crappy meagre speeds.



We should send an email/open letter to the chairman of BSNL, its board of directors (BSNL Board Of Directors) and also in public media citing how bsnl is blatantly ripping us off but favouring Hyderabad circle for their own greed.

Can digit post an article on the site and magazine for the same?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 27, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> We should send an email/open letter to the chairman of BSNL, its board of directors (BSNL Board Of Directors) and also in public media citing how bsnl is blatantly ripping us off but favouring Hyderabad circle for their own greed.
> 
> Can digit post an article on the site and magazine for the same?


+1 for this suggestion,brother.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jun 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> We should send an email/open letter to the chairman of BSNL, its board of directors (BSNL Board Of Directors) and also in public media citing how bsnl is blatantly ripping us off but favouring Hyderabad circle for their own greed.
> 
> Can digit post an article on the site and magazine for the same?




+1 for d suggestion


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 29, 2015)

i have found out that most of them are damn thick skinned so i doubt how much that is going to help until it becomes a big movement.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 29, 2015)

They won't even listen to whatever you say.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 30, 2015)

Not the major National issues/problems/justifications...*but they(BSNL) are listening here to local and personal issues related to Broadband*,solving them *OR* trying their level best,here at Dum Dum Telephone Exchange,Calcutta/Kolkata Telephone Circle.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 30, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Not the major National issues/problems/justifications...*but they(BSNL) are listening here to local and personal issues related to Broadband*,solving them *OR* trying their level best,here at Dum Dum Telephone Exchange,Calcutta/Kolkata Telephone Circle.



Ask them to introduce all the plans of Hyderabad to Kolkata or increase minimum speed from 512 kbps to 2 mbps (as per NTP 2012) across all plans without increasing rates from 1st July i.e. tomorrow.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 30, 2015)

BSNL being a sarkaari company there is not much point in asking individual officers to take policy decisions. It should be the concerned minister who should decide.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ask them to introduce all the plans of Hyderabad to Kolkata or increase minimum speed from 512 kbps to 2 mbps (as per NTP 2012) across all plans without increasing rates from 1st July i.e. tomorrow.



Brother,they are in the mid level of management and operations,they are not decision or policy makers.That is controlled by BSNL New Delhi,Yogajog Bhavan...



sling-shot said:


> BSNL being a sarkaari company there is not much point in asking individual officers to take policy decisions. It should be the concerned minister who should decide.


This is the fact and reason. 
+1 to this.


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> We should send an email/open letter to the chairman of BSNL, its board of directors (BSNL Board Of Directors) and also in public media citing how bsnl is blatantly ripping us off but favouring Hyderabad circle for their own greed.
> 
> Can digit post an article on the site and magazine for the same?



 How about twitting
*twitter.com/pmoindia


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2015)

topgear said:


> How about twitting
> *twitter.com/pmoindia



I'm not on twitter. 

Plus I don't think the PM can make a service provider change its plans.


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2015)

It's not just A or Any service provider. It's govt.'s own BSNL and even if it make losses every govt. is always there to compensate it''s loss. Same is not possible for just any other service provider. So yes, PM can make or break BSNL's rules.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 3, 2015)

Wait for Jio launch , in 2 months everything will change.. (hopefully).


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 4, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Wait for Jio launch , in 2 months everything will change.. (hopefully).



Been waiting for months now. Not even sure whether it will launch in Kerala. I am not interested in selling my soul to Reliance. But 512 kbps ka maza is damn pathetic.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 4, 2015)

reliance already in news for digging up roads & then leaving them as such in trivandrum for 4g/geo services.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 4, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Been waiting for months now. Not even sure whether it will launch in Kerala. I am not interested in selling my soul to Reliance. But 512 kbps ka maza is damn pathetic.


I'm also waiting to launch in Kerala .


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 4, 2015)

Whatever crap speed may BSNL provide,at least I do not trust RELIANCE & AIRTEL.


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2015)

same here


----------



## jkultimate (Jul 5, 2015)

Anyone in kerala, having 4 Mbps plan..? 
What is the downloading speeds you guys getting with 4 Mbps plan..? (xxxkbps/second)  Am planning to change into that plan.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 5, 2015)

topgear said:


> same here





Speedtest result just now :- (07:25 p.m. / 05-07-2015) 
Plan :- BSNL BBG ULD 1445 (2Mbps till 20GB---FUP---1Mbps unlimited...)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4482395701.png


----------



## Ricky (Jul 5, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Been waiting for months now. Not even sure whether it will launch in Kerala. I am not interested in selling my soul to Reliance. But 512 kbps ka maza is damn pathetic.



Buddy, thing is not that we will be using Jio, what we are hoping that when they launches their services, it will create a new kind atmosphere as once we saw when reliance made free incoming calls .. for mobile services, cheap mobiles .. something like created by Beam in Hyderabad for broadband services. 

PS: They are working on something real big, I have seen them reaching the most remotest area and working so professionally. Hoping for good.. and if they fails, time for *REVOLT* 

Update: 

I don't care if reliance ever launches, just ask BEAM to get in my city also


----------



## Nuxer (Jul 16, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Anyone in kerala, having 4 Mbps plan..?
> What is the downloading speeds you guys getting with 4 Mbps plan..? (xxxkbps/second)  Am planning to change into that plan.



*www.speedtest.net/result/4509727183.png

I am from kerala (Trivandrum).

Plan - BBG Combo ULD 1495


----------



## amjath (Jul 16, 2015)

Nuxer said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/4509727183.png
> 
> I am from kerala (Trivandrum).
> 
> Plan - BBG Combo ULD 1495


Bsnl and that ping to Singapore


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 16, 2015)

Nuxer said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/4509727183.png
> 
> I am from kerala (Trivandrum).
> 
> Plan - BBG Combo ULD 1495


So upload bandwidth is only 512 Kbps?


----------



## amjath (Jul 17, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> So upload bandwidth is only 512 Kbps?


Yes always. Default with bsnl for home users


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2015)

In Kerala in many places bsnl use optical fibre network for giving broadband connections which may be the reason for good pings.


----------



## Nuxer (Jul 17, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> In Kerala in many places bsnl use optical fibre network for giving broadband connections which may be the reason for good pings.



Mine is ADSL .


----------



## jkultimate (Jul 17, 2015)

Nuxer said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/4509727183.png
> 
> I am from kerala (Trivandrum).
> 
> Plan - BBG Combo ULD 1495



Oh okay, an considering that rural combo plan for 950rs. 4 mbps to 8GB post, 512kbps..


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 17, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Oh okay, an considering that rural combo plan for 950rs. 4 mbps to 8GB post, 512kbps..



8GB will be gone in a day. And you will be stuck with 512kbps rest of the month. I am in ULD845. Life sucks.


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Jul 18, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Speedtest result just now :- (07:25 p.m. / 05-07-2015)
> Plan :- BSNL BBG ULD 1445 (2Mbps till 20GB---FUP---1Mbps unlimited...)
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/4482395701.png



i am thinking to get  BSNL BBG ULD 1445 plan what is download speed you get in idm and torrent ?


----------



## jkultimate (Jul 19, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> 8GB will be gone in a day. And you will be stuck with 512kbps rest of the month. I am in ULD845. Life sucks.



Exactly bro, but I need this plan so bad, that I can download the patch for GTA 5 which is about 5 gb+ ... so with my current plant it will take about 4 or  5 days, but with this plan it will take around 5 hours. 

Well yeah bsnl sucks


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2015)

Is this true that BSNL is going to terminate the free night calling facility [ 9pm to 7am ] ? I don't use LL for phone anyway. The only reason I asked is there something else which can replace this useless offer with say speedier broadband or at-least 1mbps as minimum bb speed ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 20, 2015)

topgear said:


> Is this true that BSNL is going to terminate the free night calling facility [ 9pm to 7am ] ? I don't use LL for phone anyway. The only reason I asked is there something else which can replace this useless offer with say speedier broadband or at-least 1mbps as minimum bb speed ?



Didn't hear such a news. Maybe they will terminate if other telcos pressure DoT.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2015)

topgear said:


> Is this true that BSNL is going to terminate the free night calling facility [ 9pm to 7am ] ? I don't use LL for phone anyway. The only reason I asked is there something else which can replace this useless offer with say speedier broadband or at-least 1mbps as minimum bb speed ?



Didn't use it when they started it and have switched to a private ISP now. TBH, no amount of calling related freebies can make me choose BSNL again unless they provide broadband plans same or better than that of BSNL hyderabad's circle.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 20, 2015)

for some unknown reason, my 8 gb limit seems to be never-ending.. i've used up around 17 gb on my laptop & around 3 gb++ on my phone & i am still getting 2mbps..on a downloading spree at the moment.   BSNL rocks.


----------



## amjath (Jul 20, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> for some unknown reason, my 8 gb limit seems to be never-ending.. i've used up around 17 gb on my laptop & around 3 gb++ on my phone & i am still getting 2mbps..on a downloading spree at the moment.   BSNL rocks.


Did you turn of the modem? Sometime it happens


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> Did you turn of the modem? Sometime it happens



i don't know..maybe this happens because of a faulty connection..the bsnl bb line that i get in my bedroom has 2-3 crudely joined points( thanks to the bsnl technician )..Whenever someone moves the wires, the connection gets lost & then i have to play a game of trail & error & place those joints in such a manner that i get the connection..very irritating stuff when you need internet urgently & you have to move the wires here and there. :/


----------



## amjath (Jul 20, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> i don't know..maybe this happens because of a faulty connection..the bsnl bb line that i get in my bedroom has 2-3 crudely joined points( thanks to the bsnl technician )..Whenever someone moves the wires, the connection gets lost & then i have to play a game of trail & error & place those joints in such a manner that i get the connection..very irritating stuff when you need internet urgently & you have to move the wires here and there. :/


Lol, I see frequent disconnection in my line. Fought with the technician and complaint about number of joints. I said "if you want I can pay or get a new wire if you want but get it replaced" he said no no Sir I will get it replaced. I think they won't


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> for some unknown reason, my 8 gb limit seems to be never-ending.. i've used up around 17 gb on my laptop & around 3 gb++ on my phone & i am still getting 2mbps..on a downloading spree at the moment.   BSNL rocks.


Switch the router off and then on again 

I used to download 15GB+ on pre-fup speeds with 6 GB FUP limit before that annoying pop-up came.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 20, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> 8GB will be gone in a day. And you will be stuck with 512kbps rest of the month. I am in ULD845. Life sucks.


This is exactly why I went for the flat 512 Kbps plan. No disappointment later in the month and frustration too.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 28, 2015)

Had to rework connections.

*i.imgur.com/AXZGxps.png
*i.imgur.com/AXZGxps.png

Does this look good?


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Switch the router off and then on again
> 
> I used to download 15GB+ on pre-fup speeds with 6 GB FUP limit before that annoying pop-up came.


40 GB++ now & still speed is not lowered...on a downloading spree now.. I wish I had more free  space on my HDD.


----------



## amjath (Jul 28, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Had to rework connections.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/AXZGxps.png
> *i.imgur.com/AXZGxps.png
> ...



Perfect for more have a look
*www.punjab.bsnl.co.in/bandhan_bb1.htm


----------



## harry10 (Jul 29, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> 40 GB++ now & still speed is not lowered...on a downloading spree now.. I wish I had more free  space on my HDD.



Well my 100 Gb limit expired yesterday and d speed is still consistent. Have downloaded 22 gb more since den. Not gonna switch off router till 31st.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 29, 2015)

harry10 said:


> Well my 100 Gb limit expired yesterday and d speed is still consistent. Have downloaded 22 gb more since den. Not gonna switch off router till 31st.


Wait till the annoying fup limit redirect comes


----------



## harry10 (Jul 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Wait till the annoying fup limit redirect comes



Haha. Came this morning. But the extra 30+ gb foc is worth it. Anyways the quota will be back on 1st so no worries.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 1, 2015)

WOW !! this is a new low for  BSNL !! Last month, they didn't cap my speed after 8 GB.. Today( 1st of August ) when plan gets reset, my speed is Extremely sllllooooooooowwww !!!! 
Took a speedtest check.. This was the result :    


Spoiler



*www.speedtest.net/result/4548661524.png


time to visit BSNL office. :/


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 1, 2015)

Anyone using BSNL BBG ULD 1445 Plan How Much Download Speed Get In IDM And Torrent ? Please Give Me Info !


----------



## Shah (Aug 1, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> Anyone using BSNL BBG ULD 1445 Plan How Much Download Speed Get In IDM And Torrent ? Please Give Me Info !




A little over 200kbps. After FUP, It is around 130kbps.


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> Anyone using BSNL BBG ULD 1445 Plan How Much Download Speed Get In IDM And Torrent ? Please Give Me Info !





Shah said:


> A little over 200kbps. After FUP, It is around 130kbps.



Yes. Same for me as well.

200-220kbps until FUP limit. After that, its around 120-130kbps.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 2, 2015)

Did BSNL just ban some porn sites ?


----------



## kedarkulkarni95 (Aug 2, 2015)

H2O said:


> Yes. Same for me as well.
> 
> 200-220kbps until FUP limit. After that, its around 120-130kbps.


How much you pay including tax...?


----------



## Shah (Aug 2, 2015)

kedarkulkarni95 said:


> How much you pay including tax...?



AFAIK, the tax is 12.36%. So, ₹1445 *  1.1236 = ₹1632.


----------



## amjath (Aug 2, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> WOW !! this is a new low for  BSNL !! Last month, they didn't cap my speed after 8 GB.. Today( 1st of August ) when plan gets reset, my speed is Extremely sllllooooooooowwww !!!!
> Took a speedtest check.. This was the result :
> 
> 
> ...



Here is my ultimate experience with BSNL.

I visited BSNL AO [Saligramam, Chennai] for approval of bill correction for my 11 day disconnection. The lady AO said I made a mistake in dates and asked me to correct it.
Since I had some urgent work I visited her next week.
My line was disconnected so raised a ticket the other day and wrote 2 letters, one for bill correction and another for disconnection [which is to be given in Main exchange not to her[AO]].
So I was visited her again and gave her the letter for bill correction, she was searching for docket number and found new docket raised yesterday.
She turned towards me and asked me "What is this new docket again??"
I said "Yes Ma'm that's why I brought the other letter in hand."
I gave it to her for reading but she refused and asked me to read out.
I said it is for disconnection because in my 8 year BSNL tenure I had a worst experience in past 2 months [Yes true, BSNL is and was best for me except for plans]
She asked me to give the letter to her and not to submit.
I said that I will not give it to her, I will handover to the exchange directly. She asked me again so I gave it.
She took it and asked what is the real problem.
I said "contentious disconnection for past months, multiple complaints booked. Issue in line, so continuous modem restart. I asked them to change the line since its a 8 year old line with multiple knots. I even told them I will either buy you a new wire or pay for it [I really said it.] but they didn't do it yet."
She said that my line will be completely fixed before 4 PM or else she will submit the letter in-person.
So I came back home, the line man came when I went to prayer.
She called me whether he visited I said I wasn't available so he said he will be back again.
Line man came with new wire. Changed it.

Now I have a clean line with no disconnection and best SNR and attenuation. 

Totally satisfied by her work.

So Deal with higher officials


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 2, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Did BSNL just ban some porn sites ?



Don't know it is done by bsnl or government.., yeah some sites are banned. Like Redtube and Xvideos.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Sep 2, 2015)

Any BSNL Evdo Users here? and what max speed do you get?

download speed of 128KB/s rarely,  100KB/s some times or 64KB/s which is most of the time. any advice for speed improvements? i got full range

BTW i live in PUNE KONDWA (GokulNagar) and downloading 24/7

Also guys if you know any good broadband service in my area please let me know.


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2015)

^^ i think this thread should serve your purpose better :
*www.digit.in/forum/internet-www/174983-any-bsnl-evdo-user-4.html


----------



## devil'sdouble (Sep 26, 2015)

Guys is there any way to block a number for BSNL landline? I have been getting calls from some Exide Finance or some shite company for last one week if not more, they won't stop calling regardless of my repetition of F word! I am not sure but think my number is registered for DND already!


----------



## shijilt (Sep 26, 2015)

200kbps or KBps ?

- - - Updated - - -



H2O said:


> Yes. Same for me as well.
> 
> 200-220kbps until FUP limit. After that, its around 120-130kbps.



you mean 200KBps right ? not kbps


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2015)

get a phone like this which have call blocking facility.
BT8500 Advanced Call Blocker Cordless Home Phone: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## shijilt (Sep 26, 2015)

I have submitted request for new connection today . they have told nothing about buying a land phone . can I buy any land phone ? Will any wired phone work with BSNL ? I


----------



## Ricky (Sep 27, 2015)

For all BSNL subscriber :

*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/194996-bsnl-rti-campaign-its-public-ltd-company-we-need-fix.html


----------



## devil'sdouble (Sep 27, 2015)

topgear said:


> get a phone like this which have call blocking facility.
> BT8500 Advanced Call Blocker Cordless Home Phone: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics



Damn, wish there was a way other than buying a new phone. We have a cordless Panasonic and don't really want to change it.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2015)

shijilt said:


> I have submitted request for new connection today . they have told nothing about buying a land phone . can I buy any land phone ? Will any wired phone work with BSNL ? I



They may or not provide you with a LL set. When I took connection I was provided with a LL phone free of cost [ of course you need to surrender it when you wish to leave BSNL ]. ANyway, you can use your own phone. Any LL phone should work OK.


----------



## shijilt (Sep 28, 2015)

I am planning to buy BSNL BB 1445 - 1 Mbps plan, what will be my final bill/ month ?
I will be buying modem and phone myself, is there any landline rent/fee ?


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 28, 2015)

shijilt said:


> I am planning to buy BSNL BB 1445 - 1 Mbps plan, what will be my final bill/ month ?
> I will be buying modem and phone myself, is there any landline rent/fee ?



Your first month bill will include a one time deposit.Deposit amount is same as the plan. i.e in your case the depost is 1445rs.So your first month bill will be 1445+1445=2890rs.

Taxes extra ofcourse.


----------



## shijilt (Sep 28, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> Your first month bill will include a one time deposit.Deposit amount is same as the plan. i.e in your case the depost is 1445rs.So your first month bill will be 1445+1445=2890rs.
> 
> Taxes extra ofcourse.


Is there any rent for voice (landline ) service, even if I didn't use it ?


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 28, 2015)

shijilt said:


> Is there any rent for voice (landline ) service, even if I didn't use it ?



Depends on the plan.According to the info in BSNL website for 1445 plan there is none.Denoted as NIL in the Telephone fixed monthly charges row. BSNL link:*bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_less_speed.html


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 28, 2015)

Somebody had answered this somewhere else. The final monthly outgo comes to about 1600-1700.


----------



## topgear (Sep 30, 2015)

Finally left BSNL and took connection of local ISP.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 30, 2015)

topgear said:


> Finally left BSNL and took connection of local ISP.



Which Local ISP ? Location and Plan details plz


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 30, 2015)

topgear said:


> Finally left BSNL and took connection of local ISP.


Keen to know about that,Friend. Please do mention your ISP and rent/costing.


----------



## dissel (Sep 30, 2015)

Just for the info, BSNL Landline Pulse rate (MCU) counts in 1/- or 1.20/- in minute ? Right ?


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2015)

[MENTION=317810]Stormbringer[/MENTION]  and  [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION] - ISP is the local cable operator guy. Got 700 KBps @ 600 PM. Getting peering speed of 1.2MBps Peering speed.

@ daytime -  On IDM / Cucu soft netguard it's fluctuating between 80 - 90 KBps
*www.speedtest.net/result/4705638359.png

@ Night time getting this [ still need to figure the time frame ] - On IDM / Cucu soft netguard it's fluctuating between 212 - 350 KBps
*www.speedtest.net/result/4707865838.png

Just for the kicks 
*www.speedtest.net/result/4705039343.png

On phone the speed is 10Mbps


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 1, 2015)

topgear said:


> [MENTION=317810]Stormbringer[/MENTION]  and  [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION] - ISP is the local cable operator guy. Got 700 KBps @ 600 PM. Getting peering speed of 1.2MBps Peering speed.
> 
> @ daytime -  On IDM / Cucu soft netguard it's fluctuating between 80 - 90 KBps
> *www.speedtest.net/result/4705638359.png
> ...



A VFM connection


----------



## shijilt (Oct 2, 2015)

What kind/type of a cable does BSNL use to provide landline+Broadband connection for home ?
I know they will use a flat 2 point cable inside the house , but what type cable they use outside /underground ?
Coz I want to buy pipes for it.
How thick will it be ?


----------



## shijilt (Oct 2, 2015)

Not internal wiring , I mean out side - underground - in our compound


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 2, 2015)

shijilt said:


> Not internal wiring , I mean out side - underground - in our compound



They generally use the telephone cable(copper pair)in outside . Except in FTTH cases.


----------



## shijilt (Oct 2, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> They generally use the telephone cable(copper pair)in outside . Except in FTTH cases.


Same as internal ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2015)

BSNL underground wiring is upto the house boundary only,within any house boundary it is a simple telephone wire coming from a junction box(where underground wiring terminates for phone lines) fixed outside your home boundary.


----------



## shijilt (Oct 2, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> BSNL underground wiring is upto the house boundary only,within any house boundary it is a simple telephone wire coming from a junction box(where underground wiring terminates for phone lines) fixed outside your home boundary.


They are going to provide me connection from the big BSNL box (the one which is almost 6 feet high)...
Which is only 15-20 meters away.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2015)

then it will most likely be hanging in air using some support.


----------



## shijilt (Oct 2, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> then it will most likely be hanging in air using some support.


Might be , but we have a lot of trees around our house.
The wire hanging on the air won't survive long....
I will take it underground with their permission .....


----------



## shijilt (Oct 2, 2015)

Ordered Tp-Link TD-8968 300Mbps modem from Flipkart for my new Broadband connection.
I hope it good.
Expecting stable net connection and long time use....
Can't buy D link , service center is 350 KMs away.
I have Tp-link service centre in 10 KM distance ...


----------



## swiftshashi (Oct 9, 2015)

Hello all members!!

I am new to this broadband thing, have thrived on 3G connection and college WiFi all my life, hence got a BSNL 1495 combo plan.
I also got TP-Link W8961N ADSL router. The problems I am facing are
1. The ADSL light vanishes on its own. Sometimes it might stay for hours together, however most of the times it vanishes hourly. Only remedy is to reboot the router.
2. Whenever a call comes to my landline, the link vanishes. Is the splitter to be blamed here??

Some parameters of my connection(readings taken from router's admin page)
	         Downstream	Upstream	 
SNR Margin: 10.5	                 5.0	           db
Line Attenuation:40.0	24.0	db


Please help me, I am literally tired of switching on my router everytime this happens


Regards,
Shashi


----------



## Ricky (Oct 9, 2015)

swiftshashi said:


> Hello all members!!
> 
> I am new to this broadband thing, have thrived on 3G connection and college WiFi all my life, hence got a BSNL 1495 combo plan.
> I also got TP-Link W8961N ADSL router. The problems I am facing are
> ...



Welcome to the shaking world of BSNL, you need to contact your exchange and ask them about line noise issue along with link stability issue. SNR should be in tune of 12-15db both up/down then only you can maintain stable link (however, it depends upon modem also, I had one modem which was able to give stable link with low SNR upto 6db while have another which works only if SNR is more than 12db. Generally can be fixed by minimizing joints in line, cleaning up joints (if you have to have them). Read some initial post in this thread where this thing has been discussed in detail.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 13, 2015)

BSNL reduced its 10% gov employee discount to 5%.


----------



## Flash (Oct 13, 2015)

BSNL revamped its payment site. To my surprise, it's way better than the old one.


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2015)

Flash said:


> BSNL revamped its payment site. To my surprise, it's way better than the old one.



It's excellent in UI but someone went full retard over slidshow micro animations.


----------



## swiftshashi (Oct 13, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Welcome to the shaking world of BSNL, you need to contact your exchange and ask them about line noise issue along with link stability issue. SNR should be in tune of 12-15db both up/down then only you can maintain stable link (however, it depends upon modem also, I had one modem which was able to give stable link with low SNR upto 6db while have another which works only if SNR is more than 12db. Generally can be fixed by minimizing joints in line, cleaning up joints (if you have to have them). Read some initial post in this thread where this thing has been discussed in detail.


Got the line rectified 

Downstream	Upstream	
SNR Margin: 37.8	25.3	db
Line Attenuation: 26.4	14.7	db


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2015)

Looks like they don't even know how to store password. Sent me plaintext password in sms. Such a shite move actually.

*i.imgur.com/VRRHHyW.png


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 13, 2015)

That is the default password is it not?


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> That is the default password is it not?



It's the password I used. Not the default.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 13, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> BSNL reduced its 10% gov employee discount to 5%.



Yeah,feeling the pinch...
Ultimately the discount will be withdrawn.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 13, 2015)

Faun said:


> Looks like they don't even know how to store password. Sent me plaintext password in sms. Such a shite move actually.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/VRRHHyW.png




Nope, I don't think they are not using encryption in storing password, first time password are generally sent to user, its just they have used SMS. 

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> BSNL revamped its payment site. To my surprise, it's way better than the old one.



Its good but useless, I already had trouble due to it as my last payment was not synced with their system and my line was taken out of service... despite of no dues.. 

Also, if you try to see bills through them, they gives "Sample BILL". 

Everything is so messy with BSNL.. they have separate payment portal now, then another selfcare portal .. and then another stupid customer care section.. why can't they just get it all in one place..  wait.. I think know it.. more portals.. more portals... more tenders.. more chances to get money from vendors for top babus to grant them tenders.

- - - Updated - - -



swiftshashi said:


> Got the line rectified
> 
> Downstream	Upstream
> SNR Margin: 37.8	25.3	db
> Line Attenuation: 26.4	14.7	db



Thats now pretty strong figure.. should be cool now.


----------



## swiftshashi (Oct 13, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Thats now pretty strong figure.. should be cool now.



Yes bro
Thanks a lot. Works like a charm


----------



## shijilt (Oct 13, 2015)

How can I get use user Id ?
I have my BB username , but even customer care says my user Id is not generated !!
Without user Id I am unable to register for self care 
..


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Nope, I don't think they are not using encryption in storing password, *first time password are generally sent to user, its just they have used SMS. *



Where did you read that ? Look for any good website (Amazon), you will never ever see your password in plaintext sent to you. It is not the best practice at all.

God forbid if Amazon ever does that they would be in for a long censure by security experts.


----------



## Flash (Oct 13, 2015)

Ricky said:


> l now, then another selfcare portal .. and then another stupid customer care section.. why can't they just get it all in one place..  wait.. I think know it.. more portals.. more portals... more tenders.. more chances to get money from vendors for top babus to grant them tenders.


More bosses at top level, maybe!

- - - Updated - - -



shijilt said:


> How can I get use user Id ?
> I have my BB username , but even customer care says my user Id is not generated !!
> Without user Id I am unable to register for self care
> ..


*selfcare.sdc.bsnl.co.in/selfcare/images/invoiceImage.gif

In your phone bill, check for the Customer ID, and create one here. 


Once completed, they will mail you the userID and the password (in plain text format)


----------



## Shah (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm on ULD1445. Before the so-called 2Mbps Upgrade, I used to get stable 120kbps after FUP. but now, My connection has become pretty unstable. My post FUP speed is sometime over 160kbps and sometime it suddenly falls to 50-70kbps. Is that only for me? 

Not sure if I should be happy for the peak after FUP speed or worried about the stability.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 14, 2015)

Shah said:


> I'm on ULD1445. Before the so-called 2Mbps Upgrade, I used to get stable 120kbps after FUP. but now, My connection has become pretty unstable. My post FUP speed is sometime over 160kbps and sometime it suddenly falls to 50-70kbps. Is that only for me?
> 
> Not sure if I should be happy for the peak after FUP speed or worried about the stability.



You are not alone then. Happening since Oct 1. Very unstable now.


----------



## Shah (Oct 14, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> You are not alone then. Happening since Oct 1. Very unstable now.



BSNL should do something about this. I had no problem before FUP limit though.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 14, 2015)

Shah said:


> I'm on ULD1445. Before the so-called 2Mbps Upgrade, I used to get stable 120kbps after FUP. but now, My connection has become pretty unstable. My post FUP speed is sometime over 160kbps and sometime it suddenly falls to 50-70kbps. Is that only for me?
> 
> Not sure if I should be happy for the peak after FUP speed or worried about the stability.



Same case for me also, for the exact Plan...issues of unstability is plaguing like virus infection.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 14, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Same case for me also, for the exact Plan...issues of unstability is plaguing like virus infection.



So it translate into that BSNL is not even able to handle 2mbps upto 1GB .. because now technically at start of month everyone will have 2mbps speed irrespective their plan., this makes things pretty hostile...  then there is no hope for 2 mbps unlimited plan at all.....


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 14, 2015)

Ricky said:


> So it translate into that BSNL is not even able to handle 2mbps upto 1GB .. because now technically at start of month everyone will have 2mbps speed irrespective their plan., this makes things pretty hostile...  then there is no hope for 2 mbps unlimited plan at all.....


They could increase the FUP by 1 GB every month


----------



## Ricky (Oct 15, 2015)

I use plan 675 UL as backup connection, however, using 2mbps at beginning makes things pretty smooth.. I guess it will make harder for people cope with sudden speed drop to 512kbps after 1GB FUP ...even if you were using 512kbps from long... It will now feel like that you got an express way for 1 km and then back to patchy national highway .


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 15, 2015)

I think I found a solution to my disconnection problem. It's very weird actually. Quite unbelievable. Just keep the phone engaged. BSNL seems to give your line priority when your phone is engaged. 0 disconnections for 4 hours straight. With the phone it used to disconnect like twice an hour and took 10-15 minutes to reconnect.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 16, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> I think I found a solution to my disconnection problem. It's very weird actually. Quite unbelievable. Just keep the phone engaged. BSNL seems to give your line priority when your phone is engaged. 0 disconnections for 4 hours straight. With the phone it used to disconnect like twice an hour and took 10-15 minutes to reconnect.



I had used this technique many years ago.. when my line had very bad SRN and attenuation ..

Whats your SNR and attenuation figures ?


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 16, 2015)

Ricky said:


> I had used this technique many years ago.. when my line had very bad SRN and attenuation ..
> 
> Whats your SNR and attenuation figures ?



SNR is about 50dB. Can't find attenuation in my Asus router page.

*s19.postimg.org/qa3m0arqb/Capture.png


But if it gets fixed like this I don't see how the problem is with SNR at all. Even with the phone receiver back on when the net is connected SNR is still 50dB. It's like when the phone is engaged BSNL gives priority to your line so that your call won't drop.

- - - Updated - - -

Wait got it

*s19.postimg.org/5r8pv8dsz/Capture.png


----------



## Ricky (Oct 16, 2015)

These figures are good , do you see  fluctuation in these figures, try refreshing page couple of times and see if things changes ?


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 16, 2015)

Ricky said:


> These figures are good , do you see  fluctuation in these figures, try refreshing page couple of times and see if things changes ?



It's pretty much the same. And the page refreshes itself. But I don't see how SNR and the phone receiver is related. My conclusion is that BSNL can't provide bandwidth to all customers. So it cuts off bandwidth to users who aren't using it and gives that bandwidth to other customers. Keeping the phone engaged requires BSNL to give priority to my line. And the problem isn't occurring due to anything else. My router is good (the fact that it is working flawlessly with the phone engaged is proof). My line is also good. Recently the line-man came and checked it. So BSNL is intentionally doing this.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 16, 2015)

If that is the case, you may try "Keep alive' kind of thing... do this : 

Start --> RUN (or windows + R)

```
ping 8.8.8.8 -t
```

Now it will keep pinging so your connection will stay active (though using almost no resources) and see if your connection disconnects. 

(I have used this technique when was using GPRS in early days, was pretty helpful).


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 16, 2015)

Ricky said:


> If that is the case, you may try "Keep alive' kind of thing... do this :
> 
> Start --> RUN (or windows + R)
> 
> ...





chimera201 said:


> So it cuts off bandwidth to users who aren't using it and gives that bandwidth to other customers.



My bad. I should have said that it cuts off bandwidth to me to serve other customers. It cuts off even when I'm downloading something.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 16, 2015)

You mean disconnection though link is stable. Well, in that case, can't do much. But still, engaging line won't make sense as adsl and regular telephone waves works independently.


----------



## shijilt (Oct 24, 2015)

I have been using BSNL BB 1450 plan for  15 days now.
For the last 4 days , I am having 1-2 connection drops.
ADSL will be active , but internet will be gone.
Have to wait 3-4 minutes to get the connection ...
Speed us stable @120KBps,
Using TP-Link 8968 V4.
Already used 90+GB data 

Connection drops only effects browsing / IDM , torrent will work fine.. So I am happy ....


----------



## Shah (Oct 24, 2015)

shijilt said:


> I have been using BSNL BB 1450 plan for  15 days now.
> For the last 4 days , I am having 1-2 connection drops.
> ADSL will be active , but internet will be gone.
> Have to wait 3-4 minutes to get the connection ...
> ...



I too have faced such connection drops. You can access sites over HTTPS but not HTTP. Whenever it happens, I'll be redirected to mail.bsnl.in


----------



## shijilt (Oct 24, 2015)

But I didn't face it for the first 10 days !! I have a little suspicion in my modem as well ....


----------



## Shah (Oct 24, 2015)

shijilt said:


> But I didn't face it for the first 10 days !! I have a little suspicion in my modem as well ....



It's not the modem, in my case at least. Once, it took them 3 days to fix it and I had to visit them every other day.


----------



## shijilt (Oct 24, 2015)

Shah said:


> It's not the modem, in my case at least. Once, it took them 3 days to fix it and I had to visit them every other day.


At least they fixed it !
BSNL !!!
I going to complaint , I thought complaining to BSNL won't make any difference .....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 28, 2015)

what happened to BSNL?

I am getting very low download speeds and slow Browsing.  ( BSNL GUJARAT)

Downstream	Upstream	 

SNR Margin

:
	9.5 	9.0	db

Line Attenuation

:
	43.0 	31.5 	db

Data Rate

:
	256 	256 	kbps

Max Rate

:
	64 	396 	kbps

CRC

:
	2	452


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2015)

too many crc errors indicate line problem.that is why sync rate is low(64 & 396kbps)


----------



## Ricky (Oct 29, 2015)

AS [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] said, you need to get your line fixed, get SNR about 15 or more and also try to get lower attenuation. Read thread about SNR in this forum for it.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 30, 2015)

Btw what exactly does CRC error indicate on my MTNL line.



The no. keeps on increasing after about 15-17hrs of continuous usage and get fixed by a router restart.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2015)

basically crc error in adsl connection means interference in line not enough to cause disconnection but affect browsing & dl speed(like in your case).check your router port/adsl splitter port/any telephone line joint for dust/rust etc(copper wire inside telephone line & port connector pins should not be black/brown/dark in colour).


----------



## dekaron (Oct 31, 2015)

Speed terrible since yerterday - line is good, 1445 plan. Cant even watch stuff at 240p


----------



## Shah (Oct 31, 2015)

dekaron said:


> Speed terrible since yerterday - line is good, 1445 plan. Cant even watch stuff at 240p



On the same plan and it used to be the one of the best plans from BSNL. Now, after the so-called 2Mbps upgrade, BSNL has ruined it.

I might consider downgrading to other plans if this thing continues.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 1, 2015)

dekaron said:


> Speed terrible since yerterday - line is good, 1445 plan. Cant even watch stuff at 240p



speedtest.net results ?


----------



## shijilt (Nov 2, 2015)

This is my second month with BB1445 plan.
I used to get 2 Mbps until 20 GB , now I am getting only 1.7 Mbps.
I am worried about the 1 Mbps speed !!!


----------



## amjath (Nov 2, 2015)

shijilt said:


> This is my second month with BB1445 plan.
> I used to get 2 Mbps until 20 GB , now I am getting only 1.7 Mbps.
> I am worried about the 1 Mbps speed !!!



AFAIK, they will be a 20% loss in copper line


----------



## shijilt (Nov 2, 2015)

amjath said:


> AFAIK, they will be a 20% loss in copper line


But I was getting 2 Mbps last month ... Why loss now ?


----------



## amjath (Nov 2, 2015)

shijilt said:


> But I was getting 2 Mbps last month ... Why loss now ?



line problem, weather may be


----------



## shijilt (Nov 2, 2015)

amjath said:


> line problem, weather may be


K , there is something .
I made a change in the connection .
Added a RJ15 wall plug in between ADSL splitter and main line.....
For easy disconnection when there is lightning ...
But it just added that connector (good quality ) and a good 1 meter cable (came with modem)
May be its make a 20% loss ??? 

It was raining for the last two days . ..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 2, 2015)

what is 2mbps?
2mbps=2048kbps=(2048/8)=256KB/s=(256*60*60)=921600KB/hour=900mb/hour
were you downloading 900mb in an hour earlier?if not then you can not say you were getting 2mbps speed.almost 5% is overhead & more the no. of connections(downloading with 10 simultaneous connections in download manager or 100 connected peers in a torrent) more will be the overhead.one should assume around 90% of the connection speed as "actual download speed" which for 2mbps comes out to be around 1.8mbps/230KBps/810mb in an hour.

don't rely on speed tests,see the actual downloaded data in an hour.if you can download 750-800mb in an hour(assuming dl from an unrestricted server/site e.g.microsoft or some linux torrent with lots of seeds & very few leechers) on a 2mbps adsl connection then it is working as it should be.


----------



## shijilt (Nov 2, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> what is 2mbps?
> 2mbps=2048kbps=(2048/8)=256KB/s=(256*60*60)=921600KB/hour=900mb/hour
> were you downloading 900mb in an hour earlier?if not then you can not say you were getting 2mbps speed.almost 5% is overhead & more the no. of connections(downloading with 10 simultaneous connections in download manager or 100 connected peers in a torrent) more will be the overhead.one should assume around 90% of the connection speed as "actual download speed" which for 2mbps comes out to be around 1.8mbps/230KBps/810mb in an hour.
> 
> don't rely on speed tests,see the actual downloaded data in an hour.if you can download 750-800mb in an hour(assuming dl from an unrestricted server/site e.g.microsoft or some linux torrent with lots of seeds & very few leechers) on a 2mbps adsl connection then it is working as it should be.


K buddy. Here its is.
I have two speed monitors running on screen .
Netspeed monitor - showing KBps speed
And
DU meter - showing Mbps (not MBps) speed.
So , I am not wrong .
I used to get stable 2 Mbps .
Now it shows 1.7 Mbps


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 2, 2015)

forget all that,how much data you were downloading earlier compared to now in an hour.what does it matter if meter show speed as 1.7mbps now as long as you can dl same or almost same amount of data in an hour as earlier?speed is there for download only not for browsing for which routing configuration at isp end is most important.a 1mbps connection with good latency & routing configuration will beat a 4mbps connection with poor latency & routing table configuration(talking about browsing usual sites not streaming sites or those sites which starts loading dozens of videos on a page).


----------



## shijilt (Nov 2, 2015)

I haven't tested a 900 MB file yet ...
But from 8 AM today , I am updating my windows 8.1 PC to windows 10.
C drive shows a new folder created today with a size of  4.42 GB , netspeed monitor shows today's usage is 4398 MB
8 AM to 2:30 PM - 6 hours and 30 minutes ..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 2, 2015)

*www.microsoft.com/en-in/download/details.aspx?id=5753
this is a 1.7gb iso,use some download manager & see how much total time it takes.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 2, 2015)

shijilt said:


> This is my second month with BB1445 plan.
> I used to get 2 Mbps until 20 GB , now I am getting only 1.7 Mbps.
> I am worried about the 1 Mbps speed !!!



I have been using BSNL for years.. from the inception of dataone broadband, on 2mbps plan, I never got actual speed more than 1.7 mbps.. tested even in early morning and late night.  Which very much proves statement by [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] .

Do you know, speed monitor like DU meter can report wrong speed if there is processing overload, for example if your computer is busy under some heavy cpu load then it may show incorrect data due to delay in processing. 

In short, everything is fine at your end, its just that now you are seeing correct data, earlier I feel somehow it was not accurate. And even now you are not convinced then forget all above. Do as [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] says.


----------



## shijilt (Nov 2, 2015)

Ricky said:


> I have been using BSNL for years.. from the inception of dataone broadband, on 2mbps plan, I never got actual speed more than 1.7 mbps.. tested even in early morning and late night.  Which very much proves statement by [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] .
> 
> Do you know, speed monitor like DU meter can report wrong speed if there is processing overload, for example if your computer is busy under some heavy cpu load then it may show incorrect data due to delay in processing.
> 
> In short, everything is fine at your end, its just that now you are seeing correct data, earlier I feel somehow it was not accurate. And even now you are not convinced then forget all above. Do as [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] says.


Please don't .....
I know my computer , and its resource usage .
I keep my PC on for most time.
Last month I used 120 GB data in 20 days .
It clearly showed 2Mbps speed until 2 GB and 1 Mbps after that .
Stable speed.
Only fro. This month speed is 1.7Mbps, if it gets lower than 1 Mbps after 20 GB , I will complaint to BSNL.
There is no way two speed monitors g softwares will show wrong data (in two different OS - updated to W10 today)for  continuous 20 days  and suddenly change their "mind" from next month day one...

Possible Reasons.
1. BSNL shows its true nature.
2. The extra RJ11 connector I added is not working properly.
3.Weather related


----------



## Ricky (Nov 3, 2015)

shijilt said:


> Please don't .....
> I know my computer , and its resource usage .
> I keep my PC on for most time.
> Last month I used 120 GB data in 20 days .
> ...


Alright then, I won't 
Chill


----------



## Flash (Nov 3, 2015)

shijilt said:


> Possible Reasons.
> 1. *BSNL shows its true nature.*
> 2. The extra RJ11 connector I added is not working properly.
> 3.Weather related


Maybe tech issues at BSNL end. There are people who get 2Mbps speed post 1GB FUP too.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 5, 2015)

Flash said:


> Maybe tech issues at BSNL end. There are people who get 2Mbps speed post 1GB FUP too.


I have deciphered it .. its that if you keep your broadband connected, then you will enjoy 2mbps even after FUP, however, once reconnected, its down to 512 kbps.. so essentially, Bsnl checks for speed limit on every time you connect your broadband, so when you have 2mbps speed and you do not disconnect, you have full speed untill its not reconnected.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 5, 2015)

Ricky said:


> I have deciphered it .. its that if you keep your broadband connected, then you will enjoy 2mbps even after FUP, however, once reconnected, its down to 512 kbps.. so essentially, Bsnl checks for speed limit on every time you connect your broadband, so when you have 2mbps speed and you do not disconnect, you have full speed untill its not reconnected.


sadly they change the ip every 2 days for dynamic ip guys

- - - Updated - - -

I am glad I switched from BSNL, but I was enjoying almost 40-50gb instead of 30gb fup at 4mbps because of this glitch.......


----------



## shijilt (Nov 5, 2015)

My first bill came.
Rs.3600
1445 plan.
No extra charges.
I am unable to pay bill online..
I have registered in BSNL portal , but when try to add LL number , it says my account number and phone number combination is wrong. .
But  its correct .....


----------



## Ricky (Nov 5, 2015)

shijilt said:


> My first bill came.
> Rs.3600
> 1445 plan.
> No extra charges.
> ...


Pay at their office and also visit nearest computer cell about the issue.

- - - Updated - - -



gagan_kumar said:


> sadly they change the ip every 2 days for dynamic ip guys
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I am glad I switched from steam, but i was enjoying almost 40-50gb instead of 30gb fup at 4mbps because of this glitch.......



Switched from steam.. means you stopped using it ?


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 5, 2015)

shijilt said:


> My first bill came.
> Rs.3600
> 1445 plan.
> No extra charges.
> ...


Probably includes deposit or installation charges.


----------



## Flash (Nov 5, 2015)

Ricky said:


> I have deciphered it .. its that if you keep your broadband connected, then you will enjoy 2mbps even after FUP, however, once reconnected, its down to 512 kbps.. so essentially, Bsnl checks for speed limit on every time you connect your broadband, so when you have 2mbps speed and you do not disconnect, you have full speed untill its not reconnected.


Maybe, but not in my case. My 1GB FUP was over by 1st itself, and the speed was back to 512Kbps from 2nd. But on 3rd night, i again got 2Mbps speed. It was disconnected once or twice, but after reconnecting it retained 2Mbps for the entire night. When i checked on 4th morning, it was back at 512Kbps. 

Bizzare Sancham Nigar Limited..


----------



## Ricky (Nov 8, 2015)

Flash said:


> Maybe, but not in my case. My 1GB FUP was over by 1st itself, and the speed was back to 512Kbps from 2nd. But on 3rd night, i again got 2Mbps speed. It was disconnected once or twice, but after reconnecting it retained 2Mbps for the entire night. When i checked on 4th morning, it was back at 512Kbps.
> 
> Bizzare Sancham Nigar Limited..



Well, that would be temporary glitch. Now I have to wait for next month to confirm again


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 12, 2016)

Is there any settings in modem which can help with quick re connection 
Since at my place occasionally we have powersupply problems which causes sudden dc, and in my old modem it used to reconnect faster (though it would still take time , if you reconnect like more than 2-3 times , but atleast it connected faster , in the first instance when you switch on and off, i tend to do this to get the good ip range for dota )
but the new basic dlink takes a lot of time , if the modem loses power and regains suddenly it would take at least 4-5 min to reconnet (too much abandons in dota , and that with the new lp. .. sighh)
but if i manually dc and reconnect it connects asap

any help would be appreciated


Ricky said:


> I have deciphered it .. its that if you keep your broadband connected, then you will enjoy 2mbps even after FUP, however, once reconnected, its down to 512 kbps.. so essentially, Bsnl checks for speed limit on every time you connect your broadband, so when you have 2mbps speed and you do not disconnect, you have full speed untill its not reconnected.



nah this doesnt work that way, you will be able to use beyond fup , if you dont dc , but bsnl would eventually reset within the next 24 hours , i always do this


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 13, 2016)

**** bsnl!!!!


----------



## theterminator (Jan 26, 2016)

Getting very high ping of 100+ ms ... download speed is good as per speedtest.net but ping is coming to be 104,110,etc. ms....ADSL modem + netgear router running 1 desktop via LAN, 1 printer, 2 cellphones, 2 tablets via WiFi ... while doing the test I disabled wifi on all devices except desktop.


----------



## ashishtabla (Mar 30, 2016)

I face very weird issue with my connection.

My net works perfectly when power supply from electric office but it get disconnect as power disconnect and works on inverter.

My inverter is signwave so no power fluctuation. Even ADSL keep blink till power not restore from pole.

Could you guys help me how to fix this ?


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 15, 2016)

I have this strange problem of not able to login to selfcare portal. I had forgotten my password and tried to reset it in like any other normal website. It is not taking my registered website saying details not matching. I tried with all my mail id with same result. I tried calling customer care. After 5 to 6 attempts i got through and was told my password is reset and will work after sometime. Now this was done two weeks back!. So far no luck. Can anyone suggest any work around?


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 15, 2016)

If it is reset then the password could be 'password' itself. Try that.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 16, 2016)

sling-shot said:


> If it is reset then the password could be 'password' itself. Try that.


Already tried and failed.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -

Well finally got userid password reset and able to login. Today i found that there is no longer any unlimited plan anymore ( atleast in kerala). My plan which was unlimited on 512Kbps has been changed to 2 Mbps upto 1 GB and 512Kbps then on.How Wonderful !:sick2_NF:


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 16, 2016)

That is how BSNL has increased the speed of all broadband connections to 2 Mbps (*subject to FUP of 1 GB)


----------



## garnationpengu (May 10, 2016)

I can't even imagine the BSNL connection had suffered a lot because of them. No customer support and connectivity issue. *exhales*


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 11, 2016)

Can some one help me with how to keep track of your data usage on BSNL BB ?


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 11, 2016)

Anyone please?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Anyone please?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Use the portal


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 12, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Use the portal


Where in portal? I didn't find any option.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jun 12, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Where in portal? I didn't find any option.


BSNL CDR Customer Porta


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 12, 2016)

Remember portals are different for all 4 regions:east,west,north & south.The above one is for South(selfcare.*s*dc...)

Use http: //selfcare.edc.bsnl.co.in/ (remove space between : & //) in Internet Explorer.All options may not work correctly in IE11/Edge so change browser mode to IE10 from developer tools emulation setting.Replace e(in edc) with w(for west),n(for north) & s(for south) as per your region.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 12, 2016)

BSNL still doesn't have a secure login


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 12, 2016)

For me the eastern region of BSNL ,I have to log onto :--->

CRM

No problems in logging onto...

- - - Updated - - -

But [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION],I usually log onto the portal through *Opera* or *Firefox* or *Chrome*, never faced any problem.
This is because I rarely use IE/Edge.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 13, 2016)

They might have updated the site,i have not used portal in a long time.Earlier even if firefox/chrome worked there were some options which were not visible after logging in.


----------



## cjs87 (Jun 27, 2016)

Got a question regarding change of BSNL BB plan in Karnataka.

We recently changed our BSNL BB plan from BBG Combo ULD 699 CS85 to a _better plan_(don't know the exact plan name, but i know it's 8 GB per month on 2 Mbps speed after that unlimited but on reduced speed). Questions-

1) when i check in BSNL Android App, under usage, the plan still says ULD 699 CS85, but got SMS confirmation on mobile that plan has been changed, does this mean the application for plan change is processed and accepted, but effective change date is start of next month? Date of plan change application submitted: 18/06/2016, accepted date: 20/06/2016.
2) I wanted to cross verify what i saw on app was indeed true, so i tried looking in SDC selfcare, but i couldn't find where my plan details was? Can anyone here tell me where to look for current plan details in selfcare?

Thanks. Ask me if you need further details.


----------



## OverLord AbhiLash (Jul 6, 2016)

Hello...
So I am planning on getting a broadband connection...
And i have no idea about what modem i shoul use...
So...help...
And i know nothing about a broadband connection...
So...if you have time explain it a bit


----------



## dissel (Jul 6, 2016)

OverLord AbhiLash said:


> Hello...
> So I am planning on getting a broadband connection...
> And i have no idea about what modem i shoul use...
> So...help...
> ...



To get the basic you must Google First rather than depending some member/s explain it to you....Please don't take it offensive way - But Google will help you much better way than some group of people.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 6, 2016)

OverLord AbhiLash said:


> Hello...
> So I am planning on getting a broadband connection...
> And i have no idea about what modem i shoul use...
> So...help...
> ...


Just get a Adsl modem + router.. Guys in bsnl exchange will config it for you.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## OverLord AbhiLash (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys...


----------



## funskar (Jul 27, 2016)

As per sources u all bsnl customers all india will enjoy 1mbps after fup speed from aug 16 ..
BSNL to soon increase minimum post FUP broadband speed to 1Mbps will private operators follow the same


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 27, 2016)

funskar said:


> As per sources u all bsnl customers all india will enjoy 1mbps after fup speed from aug 16 ..
> BSNL to soon increase minimum post FUP broadband speed to 1Mbps will private operators follow the same


Is the source reliable?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## funskar (Jul 27, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Is the source reliable?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


yes ..
telecomtalk always provides genuine news..
wait till aug ..
and now bsnl will also provide broadband plans without landline


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2016)

As much as the FUP news is good, I think it's kind of a discredit to us as a country we are moving to 1 Mbps base bandwidth in 2016. It's something we should've had long long back.


			
				 funskar said:
			
		

> and now bsnl will also provide broadband plans without landline


 This is probably the best news.


----------



## sdivya (Jul 29, 2016)

Can bsnl cable be used for Airtel broadband instead of installing new cable?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 30, 2016)

sdivya said:


> Can bsnl cable be used for Airtel broadband instead of installing new cable?


isn't your BSNL cable a twisted pair one? Whereas Airtel broadband is a cat 5e or sometime?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 30, 2016)

Is that a true fact that from 01-08-2016, BSNL will upgrade the default/minimum speed to 1MBps???
Please confirm guys,other than the news posted by [MENTION=124046]funskar[/MENTION], vide telecomtalk news


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 30, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Is that a true fact that from 01-08-2016, BSNL will upgrade the default/minimum speed to 1MBps???
> Please confirm guys,other than the news posted by [MENTION=124046]funskar[/MENTION], vide telecomtalk news


Lets see after 2 days!!


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 30, 2016)

So 1445 plan will no longer be the best plan


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 30, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> So 1445 plan will no longer be the best plan


Why!?


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 30, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Why!?



The 1445 plan was the best since after FUP it was 1Mbps compared to other plans with 512Kbps after FUP. Now that every plan after FUP is 1Mbps it will be no longer the best plan.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 30, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> The 1445 plan was the best since after FUP it was 1Mbps compared to other plans with 512Kbps after FUP. Now that every plan after FUP is 1Mbps it will be no longer the best plan.


Increased from 2 to 4 mbps


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 30, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Increased from 2 to 4 mbps



For 30GB


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 30, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> For 30GB


Yes 4 mb till 30 gigs then 1mb


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 30, 2016)

[MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION], mate, what about 1495ULD Plan which I am currently am?

Till 30GB (FUP)4Mbps --->  FUP ---> 512kbps(Currently existing)

ANY CHANGES????


----------



## kool (Jul 30, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Yes 4 mb till 30 gigs then 1mb


u r talking about which plan ?


----------



## baiju (Jul 30, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Is that a true fact that from 01-08-2016, BSNL will upgrade the default/minimum speed to 1MBps???
> Please confirm guys,other than the news posted by [MENTION=124046]funskar[/MENTION], vide telecomtalk news



When enquired, our JTO said that the speeds will be increased to 1mbps from August 1 onwards.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 30, 2016)

baiju said:


> When enquired, our JTO said that the speeds will be increased to 1mbps from August 1 onwards.



Woah! Good news indeed.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 31, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> [MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION], mate, what about 1495ULD Plan which I am currently am?
> 
> Till 30GB (FUP)4Mbps --->  FUP ---> 512kbps(Currently existing)
> 
> ANY CHANGES????


4 Mbps upto 40 GB, then 1 Mbps


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 31, 2016)

kool said:


> u r talking about which plan ?


BBG Combo ULD 1445


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 31, 2016)

But still their customer service is horrible.


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 31, 2016)

In my area they have very good customer service. Never take more than 2 days to resolve any complaint.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 31, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> In my area they have very good customer service. Never take more than 2 days to resolve any complaint.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Finally after 5 days they resolved my complaint and guess what it went down again!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 31, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> 4 Mbps upto 40 GB, then 1 Mbps



Thank you mate.
But would have been more better if speed were 2Mbps after FUP.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2016)

*www.bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_high_speed.html


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 31, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> *www.bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_high_speed.html


Hey,man anything special about this?
They haven't changed the info in the webpage ,because they *might* if applicable from tomorrow.

Are you a bit apprehensive or sceptical?:thinking_NF:


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 1, 2016)

Any changes noticed?

- - - Updated - - -

Usage check shows 10GB before fup for my plan.



> Download Remaining with High(FUP-original)Speed                                                                              9.894 GB


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 1, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thank you mate.
> But would have been more better if speed were 2Mbps after FUP.


We will..! But after 8-15 years


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 1, 2016)

Getting 1 mbps after FUP. Feels like heaven. arty_NF:


----------



## baiju (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes! I'm getting 1 mbps after exhausting FUP! 

Advertisement in the newspaper:


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 1, 2016)

baiju said:


> Yes! I'm getting 1 mbps after exhausting FUP!
> 
> Advertisement in the newspaper:
> 
> View attachment 16412


5GB FUP..? That's cool


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 1, 2016)

baiju said:


> Yes! I'm getting 1 mbps after exhausting FUP!
> 
> Advertisement in the newspaper:
> 
> View attachment 16412


BTW Which news paper?


----------



## baiju (Aug 1, 2016)

Yesterday's 'Mathrubhumi' Malayalam daily.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 1, 2016)

baiju said:


> Yesterday's 'Mathrubhumi' Malayalam daily.



Don't have Mathrubhumi..


----------



## dissel (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm getting this at 1445 plan 

*www.speedtest.net/result/5521808255.png

Torrent speed hovering near 420 - 470 KiB/s (DL Speed.) 490 max.  <-- Thought something wrong but now I know.


----------



## Shah (Aug 2, 2016)

dissel said:


> I'm getting this at 1445 plan
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/5521808255.png
> 
> Torrent speed hovering near 420 - 470 KiB/s (DL Speed.) 490 max.  <-- Thought something wrong but now I know.



 On the same plan. But, in my area, the high speed is capped at 2Mbps. So, ULD 1445 useless for me now. Will have to downgrade to other cheaper plans, since it makes no sense to pay more to get the same speed.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 3, 2016)

Shah said:


> On the same plan. But, in my area, the high speed is capped at 2Mbps. So, ULD 1445 useless for me now. Will have to downgrade to other cheaper plans, since it makes no sense to pay more to get the same speed.



Can you post your modem connection status values? 

Mine is shown like this

```
[RIGHT] [COLOR=#000000]Data Rate[/COLOR][/RIGHT]
[TABLE="class: tabdata, width: 760, align: center"]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[TD][CENTER]:[/CENTER]
[/TD]
[TD="width: 70, align: center"]  1998 [/TD]
[TD="width: 70, align: center"]   838 [/TD]
[TD="width: 280"]kbps[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
 [TD="class: light-orange"][/TD]
[TD="class: light-orange"][/TD]
[TD][RIGHT] Max Rate[/RIGHT]
[/TD]
[TD][CENTER]:[/CENTER]
[/TD]
[TD="width: 70, align: center"]  19996 [/TD]
[TD="width: 70, align: center"]  1096 [/TD]
[TD="width: 280"]kbps[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
```

So it can't achieve more than 2mbps? Can someone clarify?


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 3, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> Can you post your modem connection status values?
> 
> Mine is shown like this
> 
> ...



ADSL2+ is theoretically capable of 24 Mbps. One can expect max 12 Mbps practically.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 3, 2016)

Theoretical/Practical speeds aside,the first thing to know about BSNL max speeds is the port speed set at local BSNL exchange which is,by default,always set at 2mbps unless there are instructions from above or request from customer on a 4mbps or higher speed plan.Once this is done,the next thing to see is the SNR & attn values in modem stats to check if they are capable of achieving 4mbps or higher speeds(indicated by max/attainable speeds).


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 3, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Theoretical/Practical speeds aside,the first thing to know about BSNL max speeds is the port speed set at local BSNL exchange which is,by default,always set at 2mbps unless there are instructions from above or request from customer on a 4mbps or higher speed plan.Once this is done,the next thing to see is the SNR & attn values in modem stats to check if they are capable of achieving 4mbps or higher speeds(indicated by max/attainable speeds).


What to do my SNR SUCKS always... Like below 10!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 3, 2016)

SNR & Attn mailnly depends on line conditions.The thing you can check is there are no cuts/joints in the line coming from telephone box outside home to inside the house to modem.Also check all the joints,port contacts(modem & adsl splitter) etc are dust & rust free.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 3, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> SNR & Attn mailnly depends on line conditions.The thing you can check is there are no cuts/joints in the line coming from telephone box outside home to inside the house to modem.Also check all the joints,port contacts(modem & adsl splitter) etc are dust & rust free.


Did what all i can do...The line coming from bsnl have many cuts...Now idea was digging for some upgrades.. They riped bsnl cable

- - - Updated - - -



I must be jealous of you guys LOL


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 4, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Did what all i can do...The line coming from bsnl have many cuts...Now idea was digging for some upgrades.. They riped bsnl cable
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Complaint in exchange for re-wiring.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 4, 2016)

[MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION],with those line stats even getting 2mbps is lucky.Why not asianet,they have 2mbps UL plan for ~1100 incl taxes?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 4, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION],with those line stats even getting 2mbps is lucky.Why not asianet,they have 2mbps UL plan for ~1100 incl taxes?


Unfortunately the only isp for me is BSNL.Dont even have local isp.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 4, 2016)

Called BSNL to remove the stupid hard limit 2Mbps cap on 1445 plan. Now getting 3.4Mbps

*www.speedtest.net/result/5527627221.png

Still gonna downgrade to the cheapest plan next month. Gotta download Deus Ex this month.

- - - Updated - - -

Finally BSNL updated their own site

*www.bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_less_speed.html
*www.bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_high_speed.html

Hmm this happened after I called them :thinking_NF:


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't understand.. post FUP is still shown as 512KBPS. And even my plan which was 2Mbps till 30 GB and then 1 Mbps is now listed as 512 kbps

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 4, 2016)

Did some math for choosing my next plan. Posting it if it helps someone else.



Spoiler




NomenclatureMonthly Charges (Rs)FUP Data Limit(GB)Pre FUP Speed(Mbps)Post FUP Speed(Mbps)Actual Data Limit(GB)Data/Price (GB per 100Rs)BBG UL 545@54522131758 BBG Combo UL 675**67522131747 BBG ULD 795#795102132140 BBG  Combo ULD 845**845102132138BBG Combo ULD 945**945102132134BBG Combo ULD 990 ASOM###990102132132BBG  Combo ULD 999@999104132432BBG ULD12751275304133927BBG Combo ULD 14411441258133823BBG Combo ULD 1445##1445304133923 BBG ULD 1491 EA1491404134623BBG Combo ULD 1495 @@1495404134623BBG Super Speed Combo 1745 VDSL1745408135120BBG ULD 18911891804137620BBG Combo ULD 20912091804137618BBG ULD 264126411758147018BBG Speed Combo ULD 22952295808138617BBG Speed Combo ULD 284128411758147017BBG ULD 264526458016139115BBG Super Speed Combo 2845 VDSL28458016139114BBG Combo ULD 27992799404134612BBG Super Speed Combo 3445 VDSL34458024139311





Spoiler



ACT Hyderabad





A-MAX 10501050100403104299A-MAX 12991299125603106882Incredible 199919992001004145873A-MAX 6506505010136156A-MAX 4104103510.517643




Could do a breakdown by usage if anyone wants. e.g. 6 hrs per day usage






lovedonator said:


> I don't understand.. post FUP is still shown as 512KBPS. And even my plan which was 2Mbps till 30 GB and then 1 Mbps is now listed as 512 kbps
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



You looking at the same page? Maybe clear cache?


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 5, 2016)

My bad. Clicked on the second link which showed the high speed plans.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techguy (Aug 14, 2016)

Broadband performing very badly. Slows down to 0.2Mbps every 10 minutes or so. Issue started a week back. Modem SNR & Attenuation rates seem okay. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 15, 2016)

^^ Is it the same at all times during of the day? Even during say, off-peak hours? Might be a line fault.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 25, 2016)

Does anyone know how the cables are laid through ground?Is there any protective pipe?


----------



## REY619 (Oct 19, 2016)

Meanwhile my 40GB FUP got a mysterious bump.
Don't know for how long. Gotta take advantage.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 19, 2016)

Was thinking of switching over to *Hathw@y Cable Broadband* after dumping off BSNL Broadband,*but keeping the landline as only telephone line voice call under "GENERAL" monthly plan*.
Unfortunately,our local cable operator won't* permit *to enter *Hathw@y* onto our area.
Instead I can opt for Alliance,Siti,Meghbela Cable Broadband.


Any latest reviews about Alliance Broadband users from our prospective @TDF forum members?
Thinking to jump over to Alliance.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 20, 2016)

So, I stumbled upon a page by my bsnl ssa in which whole customers' details of this ssa was given. Including mobile phone numbers and addresses. I guess this is some internal page which was indexed by Google. Mailed ssa sde. Hope they take it down.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 14, 2017)

*s16.postimg.org/k6x80onbp/screenshot-www.bsnl.co.in-2017-04-14-06-06-31.png
*s16.postimg.org/vle7t7oed/screenshot-www.newstelecom.info-2017-04-14-06-05.png*postimage.io/*certificity.com


----------



## Allu Azad (May 2, 2017)

Anyone getting the increased 4mbps speed?
I am still getting 2mbps. Complained in cc.


----------



## Shah (May 3, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> Anyone getting the increased 4mbps speed?
> I am still getting 2mbps. Complained in cc.


That might be because they have a speed cap in your area. It is same in my place too. A year or so back, I switched to 4Mbps plan and always got ~1.7Mbps. Complained it online and also to the local branch; asked them to remove the cap. They didn't bother to do so. Had to switch back to another plan as I was paying extra for nothing.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 4, 2017)

They increased the speed after complaining. Already used 11Gb though. So only 9 more 4mbps data for me. ;(


----------



## Shah (May 5, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> *They increased the speed after complaining.* Already used 11Gb though. So only 9 more 4mbps data for me. ;(


You got lucky there.


----------



## schizophrenic (May 6, 2017)

hi,
does anyone know about *www.bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BBG_ULD_1199.html this plan?  doesnot seem to appear on the selfcare portal


----------



## Allu Azad (May 7, 2017)

schizophrenic said:


> hi,
> does anyone know about *www.bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BBG_ULD_1199.html this plan?  doesnot seem to appear on the selfcare portal


Yes. I'm using this plan. Go to exchange and apply.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 9, 2017)

Well,Folks I haven't left BSNL fully for now,even after switching over to ALLIANCE BROADBAND (Cable Broadband,Kolkata)network service.
I just went to the local BSNL exchange office and *surrendered the Broadband connection only*,but keeping back the voice/telephone landline.
It is under *General India Plan*.
I have the* option* to revert back to BSNL if anything FEASIBLE occurs relating to BROADBAND bandwidth + cost,and surrendering the cable broadband.

For this decision I am really Thankful to @topgear & @whitestar_999 ,for their valuable advice ,whenever I intended to switch from BSNL to Cable Broadband services,a year or two ago,as discussing in this Forum.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 9, 2017)

Any one else having trouble downloading torrents on BSNL broadband? I have the 2mbps unlimited plan and I'm getting abysmal sppeds on all torrents. Normal downloads using IDM are working fine.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## meetdilip (Jun 9, 2017)

Check torrent health. ie, no of seeds, peers.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 9, 2017)

I did that. It's not a problem with a particular torrent, I have tried various healthy torrents with good amount of seeds. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## meetdilip (Jun 9, 2017)

Also, try port forwarding status.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 9, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> Any one else having trouble downloading torrents on BSNL broadband? I have the 2mbps unlimited plan and I'm getting abysmal sppeds on all torrents. Normal downloads using IDM are working fine.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Use forced encryption if you are not using it already.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 9, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Use forced encryption if you are not using it already.


How do I implement that?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 9, 2017)

Which torrent client are you using?
And which version?


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 9, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Which torrent client are you using?


Qbittorrent

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 9, 2017)

OK. I do not have it open at the moment. 

I will tell you later. It is there in Settings.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 9, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> OK. I do not have it open at the moment.
> 
> I will tell you later. It is there in Settings.


No problem. I'll google the process. Thanks for the help.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 9, 2017)

Forced encryption is not necessary & may even result in further reduction of speeds.What you should do is "optional encryption"(encryption for your outgoing data but allow incoming data encrypted as well as non-encrypted) meaning those who want to use encryption can connect to your torrent client using encrypted data stream while those who don't want to use encryption can also connect to your torrent client."Forced encryption" means only those who also use "forced encryption" setting in their torrent client can connect to you & that number will always be lower than those who don't use "forced encryption" in their torrent client.

Also try some latest linux torrent using a different torrent client like tixati or utorrent(older 2.2.1 version,just google it).


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 9, 2017)

In the present day, I don't think there are any significant number of encryption incapable clients out there. Practically less than 5%.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 9, 2017)

That's not what I was saying.Encryption is ok,"forced encryption" is not.If you simply use encryption,you can connect to both,those using encryption like you & those not using encryption.Forced encryption means only those also using forced encryption can connect to you.Also just because a client is capable doesn't mean people are using encryption as by default encryption is off in all major torrent clients(case in point,op here also never felt the need to use encryption before,in fact he wasn't even aware about it).


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 9, 2017)

If I remember correct, encryption is set to either by default. So such clients can connect to both those which require encryption as well as those which do not require. 

When you set your client to encryption only mode, you still connect to peers with forced encryption as well as either mode peers. You will miss only the very old clients that cannot use encryption at all. 

In practice that is a very limited number in my experience.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 9, 2017)

Just now, I have installed qBittorrent v3.3.13.

In Settings > BitTorrent there are 3 options default being 'prefer encryption'.

I personally recommend that it be set to 'require encryption '.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 10, 2017)

'Prefer Encryption' vs 'Require Encryption'


> *Require connection = you connect only to peers with encryption.
> Prefer encryption = you put encrypted peers as higher priority, but you still connect to both when needed.*
> Disable encryption = you make yourself a low priority for people with preferred-encrypted clients to connect to, and people who require it will block you.
> 
> *Therefore, you should go with prefer, as it gives you the highest amount of possible peers, both encrypted and unencrypted.*


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 10, 2017)

I understand the terms. What I am saying is that the number of peers you lose by forcing encryption is very low in today's environment.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 10, 2017)

How can you say that?By default uTorrent has encryption off & that by itself constitutes a majority of users.Also why do you insist on forced encryption when it has nothing better to offer compared to prefer encryption option.Only scenario in which forced encryption is better than prefer encryption is when ISP is very aggressive about torrent(& using quite a bit of expensive hardware for firewalling torrent traffic) which again is very unlikely in India especially by BSNL/govt ISP which has to put out tenders to buy anything even remotely expensive after getting approval from senior bureaucrats who might not even be knowing the difference between torrent & website.


----------



## Fubar (Jun 28, 2017)

Please suggest replacement of BSNL DNA-A201BEI type 1 modem. I would like to purchase immediately.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 28, 2017)

My suggestion is tplink w8968 but go through the reviews on flipkart & amazon for your own satisfaction.If wireless is not required or budget is strictly ~1k then get a wired modem from tplink,dlink with good rating/reviews.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 29, 2017)

Is anyone on ULD Combo 675 here?
Can you confirm whether you are getting 2mbps after fup?


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 29, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> Is anyone on ULD Combo 675 here?
> Can you confirm whether you are getting 2mbps after fup?


Isn't it 1Mbps after FUP?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## meetdilip (Jun 29, 2017)

BSNL recently updated ₹ 675 + plans to 2 Mbps.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 29, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> BSNL recently updated ₹ 675 + plans to 2 Mbps.


2Mbps unlimited?  

Edit: just read about it online. So my 1199 plan is obsolete now. I'm paying 500 Rs extra just for 25GB of 4mbps data. What a joke!

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 29, 2017)

Yes. 

But my bad luck is that my line is going dead every other day since around May 20 and no internet for 1 month now. 

Complained but they say we will try our best but as the line running to my area is very old and under a big water pipe now they are unable to do much. 

Probably will have to look for cable guys.


----------



## meetdilip (Jun 29, 2017)

BSNL network is not ready for heavy speeds. That is one reason they don't give insane speed plans.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 29, 2017)

So, can anyone confirm if they are getting 2 Mbps post fup? 
Because if that's the case I'll have to change my plan immediately.  

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 29, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> So, can anyone confirm if they are getting 2 Mbps post fup?
> Because if that's the case I'll have to change my plan immediately.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


It is an official announcement. You will get it for sure. 

Day before at the exchange when I went to complain, they confirmed that my 675 plan will get me 2 Mbps unlimited. 

With BSNL usually you will get the promised speed unless there is a problem with the wires or some server misconfiguration.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 29, 2017)

As long as BSNL keeps the idiotic + nonsense  FUP in their Plans,I am not going to revert back.
I had kept my BSNL landline though, as "GENERAL INDIA" Plan.

Only bid adieu to Broadband.
Options open for Future if I see an optimal yet BEST Plan for cost + bandwidth + No  FUP.
Then only shall I undertake BSNL Broadband once again.

Now I could Download + Surf  at my Hearts content through ALLIANCE CABLE BROADBAND ,(*True Unlimited + NULL FUP + 12MBps Bandwidth*)with  the PRIME+ Plan.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 29, 2017)

Man, then they should have given 4 Mbps unlimited for 1199 plan.(or at least around 100GB FUP)
Because right now 1199 for 30GB just doesn't make sense.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 29, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> Man, then they should have given 4 Mbps unlimited for 1199 plan.(or at least around 100GB FUP)
> Because right now 1199 for 30GB just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


*That is the problem of BSNL*.
They never ever care to show an empathy on the customers.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 29, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> Man, then they should have given 4 Mbps unlimited for 1199 plan.(or at least around 100GB FUP)
> Because right now 1199 for 30GB just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


It will probably go up in future. Baby steps. 

This all started with comminssioning of their New Generation Network. 

They gave 2 Mbps for 1 GB for all at first. This was the stress test phase. 
Then they made 1 Mbps minimum. 2nd phase. 
Now they made 2 Mbps for 675+ plans. Third phase. 

You could probably expect something better later on. 

But right now, people who live in cities with other options are not the customers these plans are targeted at. I think that will arrive in future. 

I am happy that at least they decided to move on from 512 Kbps standard finally.


----------



## meetdilip (Jun 29, 2017)

They don't need to. In most places, they are the only providers. Biggies concentrate only on high density city areas.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 30, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> 2Mbps unlimited?
> 
> Edit: just read about it online. So my 1199 plan is obsolete now. I'm paying 500 Rs extra just for 25GB of 4mbps data. What a joke!
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


I applied for plan change today via selfcare portal.
I was using 1199 for 2mbps. Now that has become obsolete, there is no point in staying there.
I don't think they have plans to go flat 4mbps.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 10, 2017)

I am on 675 plan now. According to BSNL Android application I have used 18577 MB upto now. (How many GB is it?) I am still getting 400+ KBps speed. 

This plan is supposed to have FUP of 5 GB.

There is something odd about the connection because my upstream bandwidth is being shown as 493 Kbps and downstream as 3999 Kbps while I was expecting it to be 512/4098.


----------



## harry10 (Jul 10, 2017)

So, I am on 499 plan. 2mbps till 2gb and then flat 1mbps.
But, this month as soon as 2 gb got over I got a message that you will be getting 2mbps speed for the whole month as a special offer. Any idea why is that ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 10, 2017)

So, is everyone getting 2 Mbps on the 675 plan? Should I switch from my 1199 plan?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jul 10, 2017)

Usually after using FUP we get message and we have a choice to accept or decline. But this month I didn't have that option, instead "Happy Browsing" is the only option. I ignored, but I couldn't browse and I had to choose that option. Here is the snapshot of that page


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 10, 2017)

nac said:


> Usually after using FUP we get message and we have a choice to accept or decline. But this month I didn't have that option, instead "Happy Browsing" is the only option. I ignored, but I couldn't browse and I had to choose that option. Here is the snapshot of that page
> 
> View attachment 16952


Strangely I haven't seen that prompt this month at all! 

And in place of a minimum 5 SMS per month saying that I have crossed my FUP, I have not seen a single message this month yet. 

I think they have issues with their backend, so to cover it up they have blindly given everyone full speed.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 10, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> So, is everyone getting 2 Mbps on the 675 plan? Should I switch from my 1199 plan?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Yes. Stop worrying and just do it already.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 10, 2017)

harry10 said:


> So, I am on 499 plan. 2mbps till 2gb and then flat 1mbps.
> But, this month as soon as 2 gb got over I got a message that you will be getting 2mbps speed for the whole month as a special offer. Any idea why is that ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I suspect that they are having trouble controlling your speed and said *uck it!


----------



## dissel (Jul 11, 2017)

I think this special offer from BSNL only for this month is for Online GST registration for Traders...This small initiative from the Government to ease the process.

If it is Jio Effect then they declare for 3 months at least.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 11, 2017)

BSNL is giving that no-fup speed for this month. It is better to change plan/stay at BBG Combo Uld 675 as of now.

Getting 4mbps this month full.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 11, 2017)

They are getting us addicted to 4 Mbps.


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 11, 2017)

They can't for long. Their networks can't handle such high traffic.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 11, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> They can't for long. Their networks can't handle such high traffic.


Broadband sure can. They have been sitting on a gold mine for a long time now.


----------



## Flash (Jul 11, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> BSNL is giving that no-fup speed for this month. It is better to change plan/stay at BBG Combo Uld 675 as of now.
> 
> Getting 4mbps this month full.


Can we change the BB plan via customer care (also via selfcare) or we've to submit a form as like old times?


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 11, 2017)

There was udaan.bsnl.in which used to give this service. 

If not, you will have to give a written application. I am not sure whether self care portals still offer them.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 11, 2017)

Flash said:


> Can we change the BB plan via customer care (also via selfcare) or we've to submit a form as like old times?


I applied through selfcare portal. They sent me an e-mail saying it should take 4-5 days. After 4-5 days I contacted cc (1500). After many attempts to get a valid response, cc confirmed that online plan change requests doesn't work or takes 3-4 MONTHS. 

So I had to go to exchange and write the request in.

So much for digital India.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 11, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> They can't for long. Their networks can't handle such high traffic.


They have commissioned New Generation Network recently. All the speed hike might be due to it.  It is probably possible.


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 11, 2017)

The main problem with BSNL is that they have a very huge user base. So, any tiny increase in speed for plans is going to affect them greatly. Plus, many networks leech their infrastructure.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 11, 2017)

> Plus, many networks leech their infrastructure.


And who exactly these networks are?BSNL is a govt company & its infrastructure is not used by any pvt organization unless you count BSNL connections to pvt institutions/companies as "leeching".


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 11, 2017)

From what I read through some other sources a few months back, a few providers including Reliance and Airtel wanted to use BSNL infrastructure. They were citing that it's government's job to provide infrastructure.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 11, 2017)

If only govt had the good sense to do it.BSNL's infrastructure is gathering dust just like all those planes bought by Air India with no management to run them profitably.Not just Airtel & reliance,BSNL's infrastructure should be open up for rent/lease by any company in India which wants to provide internet services in any part of India.That way even a local cable operator in a small city will have the chance to become an ISP.


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 12, 2017)

The main problem for someone to become an ISP is mainly heavy license fee and lots of paperwork. The amount is really huge, from what I heard.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 12, 2017)

That is true for category A license but for small cities category C licenses total fee is somewhere around Rs.90000 only.
How to apply for an ISP license in India
Main issue is not heavy license fees infrastructure cost.With around 1 lakh rupees one can get a category C ISP license but with this much amount one can't lay down cables & other equipment to cover even 10 colonies of average size in a small city.Now if BSNL is allowed to rent their existing phone line network along with use of their local exchanges & cabling,that would greatly reduce the infrastructure cost as it is much cheaper to rent than to laying down an entire network from scratch.


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 12, 2017)

I could only think of how BSNL services will deteriorate. Big ISPs are known to play with public companies, leech them and pay pea nuts.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 12, 2017)

You mean BSNL providing any good services now,if that was true it wouldn't be running in such huge losses.I don't know why many people in India resent pvt sector so much when in their everyday life they try to avoid getting involved with govt offices/companies as much as they can.May I know how many BSNL sims are you using compared to pvt mobile providers sims & how many people you know who prefer BSNL sims/broadband over other pvt mobile service providers sims/broadband(if it is available in their area).


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 12, 2017)

Actually we do need the public sector enterprises to survive. In many sectors they are the only option however bad they are. And they balance the greed of private players to some extent. 

I have observed this in road transportation too. Districts/routes where both private and public buses run have the best behaviour from both.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 12, 2017)

It is not govt's basic job to run airlines or provide phone services to people.The govt's job is to make people well enough so that they can afford to fly & buy whichever service they want.Give me example of one public sector company/enterprise that is indispensable(excluding Indian railways which requires some long time for privatisation if ever implemented).

I don't know which area is that but there are no "true private bus services" in India courtesy of political/bureaucratic interference in terms of license & regulations.The quality of pvt bus operators is directly dependent on their political & bureaucratic connections.Just think if such a restricted competition can improve service what would happen if road transport is completely privatised without any political & bureaucratic interference.


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 12, 2017)

ACT is an awesome ISP. But like other pvt ISPs, they operate in major cities. If you move to B class towns and lower, BSNL is the only option. US is better than us, UK and most of the Europe are. But what we have is India. We live here, so we love it. Just like that, a lot of people from small towns and villages have only BSNL.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 12, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is not govt's basic job to run airlines or provide phone services to people.The govt's job is to make people well enough so that they can afford to fly & buy whichever service they want.Give me example of one public sector company/enterprise that is indispensable(excluding Indian railways which requires some long time for privatisation if ever implemented).
> 
> I don't know which area is that but there are no "true private bus services" in India courtesy of political/bureaucratic interference in terms of license & regulations.The quality of pvt bus operators is directly dependent on their political & bureaucratic connections.Just think if such a restricted competition can improve service what would happen if road transport is completely privatised without any political & bureaucratic interference.


What you wish for is an ideal world. In real world look at broadband market in USA or healthcare sector of USA. Private players will consolidate into monopolies/cartels.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 13, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> What you wish for is an ideal world. In real world look at the broadband market in USA or healthcare sector of USA. Private players will consolidate into monopolies/cartels.


Without Private players, there wouldn't be any development leave alone consolidating into cartels. This concerns every sector of the industry.

Who will work for the govt's for pennies when private players are giving millions in remuneration. I mean those who come out of any nation's premier institutions.

It is us "the people" who are in fact helping others consolidating into monopolies/Cartels through our knowledge, time and age. What for? For those millions! Right!

Don't blame others.

For ex: BSNL followed Beam/ACT Broadband Plans in Hyderabad in order to survive.
Where else in India does BSNL is providing the same plans. Tell me?


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 13, 2017)

That is why I am saying that we need both to balance each other. 

There is no ACT where I am. Hyderabad or big cities are not all of India.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 13, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> What you wish for is an ideal world. In real world look at broadband market in USA or healthcare sector of USA. Private players will consolidate into monopolies/cartels.


*And still the broadband market in USA or healthcare sector in USA is 10 times better than India*.India is at the bottom of broadband parameters as well as healthcare parameters.Yes there are risks of pvt monopolies/cartels but that only happens when govt does nothing.e.g.in US gun laws are still unchanged not because majority supports it but because gun lobby is very influential there.If a govt does its job correctly of regulation then there is no chance such monopolies will happen.Anyway this is already offtopic so let's end it here but mark my words.*As long as India thinks of pvt sector as some kind of evil & govt sector as some kind of holy necessity it will always remain a Third world country no matter how many satellites it put into space or land rovers on Mars.*

*Now let me enjoy my 50mbps UL no FUP connection in my part of India & selfishly hope that govt continues BSNL monopoly so majority of other Indian users remain stuck with BSNL & their pathetic speeds so I can have the bragging rights of my 50mbps UL no FUP connection.After all if everybody in India starts getting good speeds what would happen to bragging rights of those of us in big cities with good UL connections.A popular joke/cartoon during the govt monopoly/pre-1991 era was that socialism creates equal society because it makes everyone poor while capitalism is evil because it make some people rich & some people poor.*


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 13, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> *And still the broadband market in USA or healthcare sector in USA is 10 times better than India*.India is at the bottom of broadband parameters as well as healthcare parameters.Yes there are risks of pvt monopolies/cartels but that only happens when govt does nothing.e.g.in US gun laws are still unchanged not because majority supports it but because gun lobby is very influential there.If a govt does its job correctly of regulation then there is no chance such monopolies will happen.Anyway this is already offtopic so let's end it here but mark my words.*As long as India thinks of pvt sector as some kind of evil & govt sector as some kind of holy necessity it will always remain a Third world country no matter how many satellites it put into space or land rovers on Mars.*
> 
> *Now let me enjoy my 50mbps UL no FUP connection in my part of India & selfishly hope that govt continues BSNL monopoly so majority of other Indian users remain stuck with BSNL & their pathetic speeds so I can have the bragging rights of my 50mbps UL no FUP connection.After all if everybody in India starts getting good speeds what would happen to bragging rights of those of us in big cities with good UL connections.A popular joke/cartoon during the govt monopoly/pre-1991 era was that socialism creates equal society because it makes everyone poor while capitalism is evil because it make some people rich & some people poor.*


That is the great explanation from our dear Friend.
It's inevitable and true,that supposedly everyone has switched to any particular ISP(Beam,ACT,ALLIANCE,JIO,etc.) an ideal case scenario.Then it will never be possible for that ISP to meet our satisfaction + gratification regarding the bragging rights as pointed out by @whitestar_999.
This is due to to the very competitive nature of networking markets and the variation,we feel our satisfaction regarding our choice in networking*(speaking of us those who live in cities).*
Yes,those who are in rural areas or in small towns,have to be complacent with the service of BSNL.Or have to wait for some time,till JIO or other ISP reaches out there.
Simply speaking, I was a BSNL Broadband customer since 2007, uptill March 2017,had changed to numerous plans,and used to feel awesomely satisfied in those current scenarios.
ALLIANCE Broadband was present for quite some time,but I was sceptical,and *hoped for snail slow development by BSNL regarding upgradation of bandwidth*.
*But there is a time bar for bearing too little against too much. I mean cr@p speeds of Broadband with loadsh!t amount of money.*

ULTIMATELY SWITCHED OVER TO ALLIANCE BROADBAND FROM APRIL 2017 ONWARDS AND NEVER LOOKED BACK TILL NOW.


----------



## music2soul (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello. I just joined this forum & totally new so please pardon me if this has already been asked. I was a BSNL Broadband subscriber in the past but discontinued due to frustration as BSNL then used to harass a lot regarding connectivity. Anyways from then till now, nearly 5 years I've been using TATA Photon Max WiFi datacards & I'm extremely happy with TATA's connections. Recently I felt that I should give BSNL a chance as I came to know that BSNL is changing their attitude to customers. I just subscribed for BSNL Broadband but now I'm having problems to enter various file hosting sites like rapidgator, mega, userscloud, openload, 1fichier, uptobox & many other similar sites. I can access all of these sites using my TATA connections on same pc but can't access using BSNL Broadband. My PC runs on Windows 8.1 x64. Can anybody please tell me why I'm having this problem ? Thanks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2017)

music2soul said:


> Hello. I just joined this forum & totally new so please pardon me if this has already been asked. I was a BSNL Broadband subscriber in the past but discontinued due to frustration as BSNL then used to harass a lot regarding connectivity. Anyways from then till now, nearly 5 years I've been using TATA Photon Max WiFi datacards & I'm extremely happy with TATA's connections. Recently I felt that I should give BSNL a chance as I came to know that BSNL is changing their attitude to customers. I just subscribed for BSNL Broadband but now I'm having problems to enter various file hosting sites like rapidgator, mega, userscloud, openload, 1fichier, uptobox & many other similar sites. I can access all of these sites using my TATA connections on same pc but can't access using BSNL Broadband. My PC runs on Windows 8.1 x64. Can anybody please tell me why I'm having this problem ? Thanks.


What kind of problems you are getting while accessing these sites? I mean are they image hosting sites? Please specify the problem clearly so that we can provide you with final solution.


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2017)

music2soul said:


> Hello. I just joined this forum & totally new so please pardon me if this has already been asked. I was a BSNL Broadband subscriber in the past but discontinued due to frustration as BSNL then used to harass a lot regarding connectivity. Anyways from then till now, nearly 5 years I've been using TATA Photon Max WiFi datacards & I'm extremely happy with TATA's connections. Recently I felt that I should give BSNL a chance as I came to know that BSNL is changing their attitude to customers. I just subscribed for BSNL Broadband but now I'm having problems to enter various file hosting sites like rapidgator, mega, userscloud, openload, 1fichier, uptobox & many other similar sites. I can access all of these sites using my TATA connections on same pc but can't access using BSNL Broadband. My PC runs on Windows 8.1 x64. Can anybody please tell me why I'm having this problem ? Thanks.


Use VPN unblockers.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 18, 2017)

Not just BSNL but every ISP in India now has a list of blocked websites which are not exactly same.Try to use https version of all file sharing sites which will unlock a majority of them but not all.For rest there is no other choice other than to use vpn or proxy sites.Also use google dns & not default ISP dns.


----------



## harry10 (Jul 18, 2017)

What is the procedure for plan change at exchange? We need to just give an application or any other document too?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2017)

harry10 said:


> What is the procedure for plan change at the exchange? We need to just give an application or any other document too?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Nowadays it's all online verification so you need an Adhaar Card. They might ask for a nominal charge.That's all.
PS: Don't forget to carry 1 or 2 copies of Aadhar Xerox and a PP Photograph.
I think this kind of system is best and quick also.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 18, 2017)

First time hearing about requiring Aadhaar for bsnl plan change,maybe in more developed states/cities like Karnataka/Bangalore.Last time I visited local bsnl exchange for plan change,all I needed was a written application & later they called me on landline to confirm.


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2017)

harry10 said:


> What is the procedure for plan change at exchange? We need to just give an application or any other document too?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Try this too. 
How to change BSNL Broadband plans online in 2017 - Bpedia

But this will take ages, i heard.


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 18, 2017)

harry10 said:


> We need to just give an application



That's all required.

You can change plan online as well. Tried selfcare portal ?


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 18, 2017)

I've applied through self care portal 3 days ago. Let's see how long it takes.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 18, 2017)

What happens is that, when you give manual application, they will keep it aside lazily. That application will be added when they feel so. That plus the time required for changes in main system will be added to your application.

But, if you apply online, the delay due to laziness of employees can be avoided as it is already added to the que.


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 18, 2017)

Just checked. My plan was changed yesterday itself. So it took only 2 days. Didn't expect this level of efficiency from BSNL 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Usually the plan changes within the same day or at least by next day..( experience in Nagpur).. billing is done on pro-rata basis.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## music2soul (Jul 18, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> What kind of problems you are getting while accessing these sites? I mean are they image hosting sites? Please specify the problem clearly so that we can provide you with final solution.



Thanks for the reply. No those aren't image hosting sites. All of those are cloud services like Google Drive where anyone can upload & store his/her files & all of those sites provide this kind of privilege to registered users (free or premium/subscribed). I can access all of those sites using my TATA connections but not using BSNL Broadband.


----------



## music2soul (Jul 18, 2017)

Flash said:


> Use VPN unblockers.



I tried that before posting my query but that didn't solve the issue.


----------



## music2soul (Jul 18, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not just BSNL but every ISP in India now has a list of blocked websites which are not exactly same.Try to use https version of all file sharing sites which will unlock a majority of them but not all.For rest there is no other choice other than to use vpn or proxy sites.Also use google dns & not default ISP dns.



I know that but that's not the point in my issue. Actually if a file hosting has been blocked by the government, then usually a person can reach that site using his/her connection where in a white page it's written that, “This website/URL has been blocked as per instructions from Department of Telecommunications of India.” But in my case, I'm just not being able to reach those sites at all using my BSNL service. Before posting I already tried the Google DNS but that didn't help & also tried VPNs like Zenmate (with Firefox) & Opera in turbo mode, all of the attempts failed. I also tried TOR but got no luck. I think the issue is something else which I'm not being able to detect. Weird thing is, I can access "Owndrives" without any problem & can also access now "Uptobox" using Zenmate / Opera Turbo but not other sites like Rapidgator, Mega, Userscloud, Openload etc.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 19, 2017)

If you can not open sites even after using VPNs then most likely issue is with your system/router.Search MTU settings on google & try with another laptop/system/mobile on the same BSNL connection.

Also blocking is done in many ways.Some ISPs simply block the sites at dns level where you will not see any page stating "this site is blocked" but simply an unable to connect default error page.This blocking can be simply bypassed by using google/non-isp dns server.


----------



## music2soul (Jul 19, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> If you can not open sites even after using VPNs then most likely issue is with your system/router.Search MTU settings on google & try with another laptop/system/mobile on the same BSNL connection.
> 
> Also blocking is done in many ways.Some ISPs simply block the sites at dns level where you will not see any page stating "this site is blocked" but simply an unable to connect default error page.This blocking can be simply bypassed by using google/non-isp dns server.



There's no problem with my system at all 'cause if it was my system then I wouldn't have been able to access all those sites/filehosts using my TATA connections. Modem can be an issue which I also doubted but strange thing is, now I'm being able to download from Mega & Openload using JDownloader but I can't access Mega & Openload using my browsers. So if modem is the issue or blocking was done at DNS level, then how am I being able to download from Mega & Openload using JDownloader ? Very weird !!! I can access all of those sites with my browsers using my TATA connections so browsers aren't the issue though. I mentioned in my previous posts that I already tried Google DNS but that didn't help. Now according to your suggestion, I'll try my laptop to access those sites using the same BSNL connection. Let me see, I'll post my experience. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 19, 2017)

JDownloader might be using https protocol so the connection is encrypted. DNS blocking is bypassed by using alternate DNS servers or by using direct IP address probably.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 19, 2017)

MTU setting is in your modem/router & if it is indeed the cause of problem then you won't see it with any connection not using that particular modem/router(e.g.mobile or data card).MTU settings affect loading of webpages only but jdownloader is not loading/rendering webpages to start the download but only parts of it.Also using http or https is an option in jdownloader plugins for different sites which may or may not be enabled by default.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 19, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> MTU setting is in your modem/router & if it is indeed the cause of problem then you won't see it with any connection not using that particular modem/router(e.g.mobile or data card).MTU settings affect loading of webpages only but jdownloader is not loading/rendering webpages to start the download but only parts of it.Also using http or https is an option in jdownloader plugins for different sites which may or may not be enabled by default.


@whitestar_999, Isn't it better to keep default MTU settings(value) as it is?
Or do we need some tweaking?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 19, 2017)

On some systems default value of 1500 causes some issues,for those systems using lower values help.But if your network/system is having no issues then there is no need to touch this setting.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 19, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> On some systems default value of 1500 causes some issues,for those systems using lower values help.But if your network/system is having no issues then there is no need to touch this setting.


While in BSNL days,I used to keep it at 1460.
But for ALLIANCE BROADBAND I didn't touch the settings of MTU as per system.


----------



## music2soul (Jul 20, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> MTU setting is in your modem/router & if it is indeed the cause of problem then you won't see it with any connection not using that particular modem/router(e.g.mobile or data card).MTU settings affect loading of webpages only but jdownloader is not loading/rendering webpages to start the download but only parts of it.Also using http or https is an option in jdownloader plugins for different sites which may or may not be enabled by default.


 
Thank you guys for the replies. First of all, yesterday I tried my x64 Windows 8.1 HP laptop & the result was same as my PC. Secondly, almost all of the filehosts are by default https so that isn't the issue. Thirdly, I checked & the MTU settings of my modem is completely ok. I would like to mention that except those filehosts, all other sites like Youtube, VEVO, TIDAL, MTV, Netflix, Vimeo, Facebook, many other sites that are graphically rich, are being loaded in lightning speed. I'm having a feeling that this issue is related with BSNL server & so I already contacted exchange authority & conveyed my issue. They assured me that they'll talk to central broadband authority. Now as an option, I'm going to contact the Appellate Authority.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 20, 2017)

People who are on 675 plan or higher, could you please post your line rates for both upstream and downstream? 

Mine shows upstream as 493 and downstream as 3999 while I am expecting 512 and 4098 respectively.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 20, 2017)

512 & 4098 rates are when line is in perfect condition & you are not far from local exchange.493 & 3999 are fine values in this regard.

@music2soul run _tracert filehostsite_ in command prompt & compare the results with another connection(Tata) on same system.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 20, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> 512 & 4098 rates are when line is in perfect condition & you are not far from local exchange.493 & 3999 are fine values in this regard.
> 
> @music2soul run _tracert filehostsite_ in command prompt & compare the results with another connection(Tata) on same system.


The modem also shows achievable rates far higher than these values such as 12xx/16xxx. I live around 3 kms from exchange.


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 20, 2017)

Line rate is simply how much the door is open. It can be opened full, or half, or lesser.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 20, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> Line rate is simply how much the door is open. It can be opened full, or half, or lesser.


I prefer the door to be fully open 

Looks like I have to talk to the broadband department in the nearest district centre to understand this. I will do so this week.


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 20, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> I prefer the door to be fully open



That door is at BSNL end. If they open it fully, you will get maximum possible speed over an ADSL line.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 20, 2017)

But BSNL never keeps its door fully open for ADSL line. Rather they prefer to close it as much in their legacy of functioning.


----------



## harry10 (Jul 28, 2017)

So, went to bsnl exchange. Gave application to change to 599 2mbps flat plan. Was told it will be changed by tomorrow itself. Do we receive any sms for plan change ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 28, 2017)

You can check in selfcare portal.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 28, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> People who are on 675 plan or higher, could you please post your line rates for both upstream and downstream?
> 
> Mine shows upstream as 493 and downstream as 3999 while I am expecting 512 and 4098 respectively.


I talked to a person known to me in the broadband section. He says that those lines connected tp UTStarcom switches in exchange show the readings similar to mine while those connected to Nokia-Siemens switches show the proper value of 512/4096. He also assures me that there is no difference in the actual speed attained.


----------



## razpor (Jul 29, 2017)

I am on bsnl broadband plan 1199,i have never seen speeds above 3 mbps that too on very few occasion.
Youtube works flawlessly(even 720 p at times) but all other sites with streaming component(netflix etc) buffer way too slow and to add to it download speeds are pathetic even with download managers,to make it even worse many downloads show up corrupt after downloaded(while unpacking )
it doesn't end here,torrents work too slow too... some private trackers give good speed but nothing more than 150-180 kB/s (200 kb/s is the most i have seen for a few secs)on a 4mbps connection is nothing to boast about.

Have been trying to make my local exchange guys understand my issue,all they have is "sir speed ka ab kya ho sakta hai" 


what options do i have??


here are my line stats,they are good making me believe fault is at the exchange but how can i make these morons understand this
*i.imgur.com/6QwbKJV.png?1
*[img]*i.imgur.com/6QwbKJV.png?1


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 29, 2017)

BSNL updated plans on their website:

*www.bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_less_speed.html
*www.bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_high_speed.html

2Mbps minimum from 599 Rs.
Progress!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 29, 2017)

razpor said:


> I am on bsnl broadband plan 1199,i have never seen speeds above 3 mbps that too on very few occasion.
> Youtube works flawlessly(even 720 p at times) but all other sites with streaming component(netflix etc) buffer way too slow and to add to it download speeds are pathetic even with download managers,to make it even worse many downloads show up corrupt after downloaded(while unpacking )
> it doesn't end here,torrents work too slow too... some private trackers give good speed but nothing more than 150-180 kB/s (200 kb/s is the most i have seen for a few secs)on a 4mbps connection is nothing to boast about.
> 
> ...


Try with another laptop/mobile to rule out any software/system issue.Also try downloading something from microsoft site(some big setup like
Windows Automated Installation Kit (AIK) for Windows 7 which is 1.7gb iso file) using jdownloader 2.If same result then ask local exchange people whether they have set the speed at 4mbps for your connection's DSLAM port at local exchange.


----------



## harry10 (Jul 29, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> BSNL updated plans on their website:
> 
> *www.bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_less_speed.html
> *www.bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_high_speed.html
> ...


Indeed. I hope soon they give a 4mbps unlimited as well for like 899 or something.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 29, 2017)

As per the current plan setup, there will not be 4mbps flat as it will make other higher end plans obsolete.

Better to stick with 675 as they may give no-fup offer in coming months also.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi, iam currently using BBG combo ULD 945 plan and which is supposed to be now 4 Mbps minimum until 20GB. I am still getting the old speed of 2Mbps when the plan was launched (as per my checking multiple times on speedtest) Is there any way to verify and rectify this?
  Also, as per the bsnl website there is a new plan called BBG combo ULD 999 plan. Can someone help me with major difference in these plans. Talking to BSNL CC was not helpful at all.


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 30, 2017)

BBG Combo ULD 945**
Upto  _4  Mbps till 20 GB,_ _Upto 2 Mbps beyond 

BBG  Combo ULD 999@
_
Upto 4Mbps till *30 GB*, upto 2 Mbps beyond


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 30, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> I am still getting the old speed of 2Mbps when the plan was launched (as per my checking multiple times on speedtest) Is there any way to verify and rectify this?




What's the download rate given in your modem stats page ?


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 30, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> What's the download rate given in your modem stats page ?


Can you suggest how to check this?. I am not using Bsnl modem. I am using tp link td-w896 nd Wi-Fi router

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 30, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> BBG Combo ULD 945**
> Upto  _4  Mbps till 20 GB,_ _Upto 2 Mbps beyond
> 
> BBG  Combo ULD 999@
> ...


I got the speed part. I wanted to know more about monthly charges and landline rates/ free calls etc. We still use landline a lot.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 30, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Can you suggest how to check this?. I am not using Bsnl modem. I am using tp link td-w896 nd Wi-Fi router
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


In any modem just see the status/line status page & see the line rates(upstream for upload,downstream for download). Also BSNL local exchange people need to set your DSLAM port(an instrument connected to your phone line at local exchange which then connects to broadband backbone network) speed also to 4mbps(in many places they are still set to 2mbps) if they haven't already done it.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 30, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> In any modem just see the status/line status page & see the line rates(upstream for upload,downstream for download). Also BSNL local exchange people need to set your DSLAM port(an instrument connected to your phone line at local exchange which then connects to broadband backbone network) speed also to 4mbps(in many places they are still set to 2mbps) if they haven't already done it.


Is this what you're asking for? It says 2048 Kbps


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 30, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Is this what you're asking for? It says 2048 Kbps
> 
> View attachment 16991



Yeah that needs to be 4096 or above. Tell the BSNL exchange to do it.
Atleast your SNR values are good.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 30, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Yeah that needs to be 4096 or above. Tell the BSNL exchange to do it.
> Atleast your SNR values are good.


Thanks! Will check with them.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 30, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Is this what you're asking for? It says 2048 Kbps
> 
> View attachment 16991


Yes,tell them to increase your DSLAM port speed to 4mbps(that way they will know that you are not somebody they can simply give vague answers like there is some line issue etc,just tell them that some of your friends in some other districts told you about this DSLAM thing).


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 30, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> I wanted to know more about monthly charges and landline rates/ free calls etc.



Check tariff at bsnl.co.in



jackal_79 said:


> Can you suggest how to check this?



That's the first thing you see after logging into modem


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 30, 2017)

jackal_79 said:


> Thanks! Will check with them.



Downstream rate should be at least double the current value.


----------



## razpor (Jul 30, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Try with another laptop/mobile to rule out any software/system issue.Also try downloading something from microsoft site(some big setup like
> Windows Automated Installation Kit (AIK) for Windows 7 which is 1.7gb iso file) using jdownloader 2.If same result then ask local exchange people whether they have set the speed at 4mbps for your connection's DSLAM port at local exchange.


Tried different laptop and router,a slight improvement with certain torrents,but nothing major.
The people at exchange hardly seem to care for speeds as long as the phone and internet work and connect.
My data rate shows up as 4096 for downstream and 509 for upstream,can dslam still be an issuedespite that?and is it possible they have connected my connection to a faulty port?

i am out of ideas ,even the evdo connection i have gives much better speeds(evdo still works here and its quite good)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 31, 2017)

Issue with your DSLAM port may be a possible reason as sometimes the DSLAM port itself may develop some problem.Ask them to change your DSLAM port & if they ask how or why you are asking it then tell them one of your friend in some other state faced similar issue which was solved after his DSLAM port was changed.If even after changing DSLAM port speed issue is not resolved then most likely the BSNL network in your area is overloaded with data traffic.


----------



## razpor (Jul 31, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Issue with your DSLAM port may be a possible reason as sometimes the DSLAM port itself may develop some problem.Ask them to change your DSLAM port & if they ask how or why you are asking it then tell them one of your friend in some other state faced similar issue which was solved after his DSLAM port was changed.If even after changing DSLAM port speed issue is not resolved then most likely the BSNL network in your area is overloaded with data traffic.


I ll try talking to them,but they are really not helpful so might be difficult. Will report back.
Thank you for the idea.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 2, 2017)

Free pre fup speeds this month also. 

Yaay 4mbps.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 4, 2017)

This month marks the comeback of FUP holdup. I was not allowed to browse until I click some button on their redirected webpage. 

I hate that. I also dread that someone say my parents or children without proper knowledge might just click yes and cost me money in future.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 5, 2017)

^It is for that FUP sh!t ,BSNL lost a loyal customer like me(connected since 2007...) and plenty of others also.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 5, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^It is for that FUP sh!t ,BSNL lost a loyal customer like me(connected since 2007...) and plenty of others also.



BSNL customers wouldn't exist if there were other options for customers.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 5, 2017)

I have a query on my broadband which is not really related to BSNL. But please advice on below:
I have 2 internet options namely BSNL broadband which i share through a WiFi at home and a Jio which i use while on the move. Now both are using their own DNS servers as i have not configured anything on my laptop. Should i manually change it to global DNS or let it remain as it is ?


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 5, 2017)

Depends on how your page loading speed is. If you enter Google or Open DNS in the router, that would be sufficient.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2017)

It depends on which dns gives you better browsing experience.e.g.I simply use google dns because well it is google & because if it is not working via google dns then either site is down or proxy/vpn is needed to bypass isp restrictions.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 6, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> BSNL customers wouldn't exist if there were other options for customers.


Agreed,but don't you have any cable broadband connection in your area?
Or Reliance Jio?


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 6, 2017)

Jio is the closest alternative to BSNL. Other ISPs do not come to small places, Jio does. Cable operator internet is not available in small towns or villages.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 12, 2017)

Finally managed to get my speed re-configured as 4 Mbps now. Thanks whitestar & chimera. Also is there any more reliable way of checking your data usage other than through BSNL website? I have never been able to understand their site. I want something simple like how much is used.


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 12, 2017)

They have an Android application called MyBSNL. There is a section in it to check usage.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 12, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> They have an Android application called MyBSNL. There is a section in it to check usage.


I just installed and tried it. Unfortunately it is only showing voice call usage. No data usage.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 12, 2017)

Home > Usage > Landline/Broadband/Mobile. Your details are under Broadband section. 

Do you not get those 3 options at all?


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 12, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Home > Usage > Landline/Broadband/Mobile. Your details are under Broadband section.
> 
> Do you not get those 3 options at all?


Checked it again. It's there. Thanks this is far better.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 12, 2017)

I am seeing a strange bill this month. The total is 1120. Out of this 787 is written as monthly charges and 150 as one time charges. My actual plan is 675 Combo. Why is there such a change in the billed amount?


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 13, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> I am seeing a strange bill this month. The total is 1120. Out of this 787 is written as monthly charges and 150 as one time charges. My actual plan is 675 Combo. Why is there such a change in the billed amount?


Current bill date is from 26/6 due to GST.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 14, 2017)

Some of the BSNLs new plans which into effect from August,  14th, 2017.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170813/041bfc13710cd6ae330a3770f76cf0c1.jpg

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Some of the BSNLs new plans which into effect from August,  14th, 2017.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170813/041bfc13710cd6ae330a3770f76cf0c1.jpg
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk



But none of these are broadband plans.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 15, 2017)

I don't think anyone is limited to BSNL 3G. The monopoly is only for wired connections.


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 15, 2017)

Nope. In small places, BSNL towers are the only option


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 16, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> Nope. In small places, BSNL towers are the only option


The 3G or 4G spectrum is initially sold by the same company which does not upgrade it's towers or systems to offer the latest spectrum.



Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Aug 16, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> Free pre fup speeds this month also.


Seems like I am not getting last month speed. Youtube videos were playing in HD last month, this month it's buffering. 
Checked BSNL site, their plan doesn't say it's 2mbps all the way.



 

But downstream shows 2048 kbps.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 16, 2017)

nac said:


> Seems like I am not getting last month speed. Youtube videos were playing in HD last month, this month it's buffering.
> Checked BSNL site, their plan doesn't say it's 2mbps all the way.
> View attachment 17027
> 
> But downstream shows 2048 kbps.


Is BSNL the only option for you? Are we living in 21st century or not?
Just because of Beam aka ACT in AP, BSNL upgraded it's plans to remain in competition.
I just can't justify this 2 minded strategy followed by BSNL.
Shame on them.

We speak of Universal Civil Code and Unified Marriage Act even when we cannot provide Unified Plans pan India.

I hope Mr.Modi will do something in this regard.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 16, 2017)

If this kind of an attitude continues, then private conglomerates is the only option left....

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Aug 16, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Is BSNL the only option for you?


I have one more option, that's Airtel. I don't find any significantly better plans to pick Airtel. So yeah, BSNL is the better option for me right now.


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 16, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> The 3G or 4G spectrum is initially sold by the same company which does not upgrade it's towers or systems to offer the latest spectrum.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk




I didn't get you, sorry.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 16, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> If this kind of an attitude continues, then private conglomerates is the only option left....
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


That is the very reason as mentioned by you,Sunil ,I had switched over to Alliance Broadband (Cable Network) Kolkata,from BSNL.
At least they are very committed to customers,AMAZING CUSTOMER CARE SERVICES,and no rotten or sh!t features of FUP .
Theirs a complete TOTAL Broadband. I am under PRIME+ Plan of Alliance Broadband.
Albeit,not for such un-lucky Friends those who are into rural/sem-rural areas,who have only the option to connect under BSNL or may be Jio.


----------



## razpor (Aug 17, 2017)

so pre fup speeds are gone since morning,back to 2 mbps on 675 plan.I am still seeing that "As a special customer, BSNL is retaining the Pre-FUP speed free of cost fo this month. "
but speeds are not pre fup anymore,probably BSNL's famed infrastructure gave up and they thought pulling out quitle was the best way XD

anyone else???


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 17, 2017)

It is still approximately 4 Mbps here in Kerala.


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 17, 2017)

2 Mbps UL without FUP is still one of the best plans in ADSL. What I want to revolt against is 18 % GST. Too steep.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 17, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> 2 Mbps UL without FUP is still one of the best plans in ADSL. What I want to revolt against is 18 % GST. Too steep.


No use of any revolution,mate.
We are used to it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## razpor (Aug 18, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> It is still approximately 4 Mbps here in Kerala.


wierd maybe theay are having issues in my state alone,many people i know reporting same.Babus here are not really keen on fininding the reason..


----------



## razpor (Aug 18, 2017)

4mbps needs to be the norm without any fups.,maybe in a years time 8 mbps,


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 18, 2017)

Though ISPs are exploiting it, there are leechers in every network that makes high speed UL without FUP impossible. They want to clone torrent websites on their HDD.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 18, 2017)

razpor said:


> 4mbps needs to be the norm without any fups.,maybe in a years time 8 mbps,


Let your dreams + wishes come true for BSNL, my Friend.
Even if BSNL makes any Plan with 8Mbps speed and *without any* FUP, I SHALL SURELY SWITCH OVER BACK TO BSNL.
For that reason I've kept the landline intact and is on voice only GENERAL  PLAN.

But reality says,we have to wait for 2 or more years.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 18, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> Though ISPs are exploiting it, there are leechers in every network that makes high speed UL without FUP impossible. They want to clone torrent websites on their HDD.


This argument is valid only when it actually happens which in India is very rare.Just like there are leechers there are also those who have 50mbps UL connection with no FUP but still use only ~100gb in a month so that balances out things.Of course it also means that people should have TBs of hdd space which again in India is rare where most people buy 1 0r 2TB hdd & that's it.


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 18, 2017)

I know cable operators give insane plans. Maybe, all the reasons given for FUP by major ISPs is to loot us.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 18, 2017)

Maybe or maybe their network is not capable of handling such loads.Only way to test it is by declaring a "download as much as you can week" & see how good their network is & how much people can load their network.


----------



## razpor (Aug 18, 2017)

I would hope their network backbone is strong,i think BSNL is testing this 4mbps no fup thing.If it all works out fine,we might see some higher speed plans by early next year.They are definitely getting ready to compete with JIO fibre., they have no option tbh.

fingers crossed.


----------



## razpor (Aug 18, 2017)

razpor said:


> I am on bsnl broadband plan 1199,i have never seen speeds above 3 mbps that too on very few occasion.
> Youtube works flawlessly(even 720 p at times) but all other sites with streaming component(netflix etc) buffer way too slow and to add to it download speeds are pathetic even with download managers,to make it even worse many downloads show up corrupt after downloaded(while unpacking )
> it doesn't end here,torrents work too slow too... some private trackers give good speed but nothing more than 150-180 kB/s (200 kb/s is the most i have seen for a few secs)on a 4mbps connection is nothing to boast about.
> 
> ...


A little update ,if anyone had a similar issue like mine.
It was the PORT at the exchange that was the issue,they changed the port and now everything working fine.
Though the new port seems to have the data rate capped at 2048 Kbps ,so thats some more work for me  lol


----------



## razpor (Aug 21, 2017)

Still not getting pre fup speeds 
Is there anyone i can contact?any office ??,as my exchange guys are clueless about technical stuff..
really want to find out whats up here..


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 21, 2017)

Did you run out of this month's quota ?


----------



## nac (Aug 21, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> Did you run out of this month's quota ?


If there is "quota", most likely everyone would have ran out of that.

It seemed like BSNL upgraded everyone's plan to pre FUP speed for free, like they did last month.

In my case, in my modem settings downstream shows 2048 kbps, but I am not getting that speed.


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 21, 2017)

nac said:


> It seemed like BSNL upgraded everyone's plan to pre FUP speed for free,* like they did last month*.



I heard someone say that's not available this month.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 21, 2017)

Does anyone else's Bsnl BroadBand give totally fine download speeds but when you browse something it feels as if you are using 64 kbps connection?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 21, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> it feels as if you are using 64 kbps connection?


Change DNS in adapter properties. If download speed is fine, mostly, it is a DNS issue


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 21, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> Change DNS in adapter properties. If download speed is fine, mostly, it is a DNS issue


In my router or on the pc?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 21, 2017)

Your choice. If you choose router, no need to do it on PC.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 21, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> Your choice. If you choose router, no need to do it on PC.


Okay. Will try it out. Thanks.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## razpor (Aug 21, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> Did you run out of this month's quota ?


I got my port changed this month,my old port was faulty but it seems like even this one has something wrong too
Speed test results are all over the place ,i should be getting atleast 3 mbps if speedtest is to be believed but i cant download anything at speed above 230 kb/s ,which is wierd.

Finding a solution to bsnl broadband issues is a full time detective job tbh  ...exhausting


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 21, 2017)

Speed test results can be misleading. Also, download something from an ordinary website is no metric either. Most download options have server restrictions to protect leeching of the server. Downloading something from Microsoft will give a better idea.


----------



## razpor (Aug 21, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> Speed test results can be misleading. Also, download something from an ordinary website is no metric either. Most download options have server restrictions to protect leeching of the server. Downloading something from Microsoft will give a better idea.


tried  that as you suggested.(thanks for the idea) 
Downloaded a large file from microsoft and did further tests with fast.com and speedtest.net.in .
It seems like i am not really getting speeds above 2.5-2.6 mbps.
Speeds are consistently around this mark,which leads me to believe  there is some sort of speed limit on my account.
I got my line stats changed today only and it reflects in the router stats ,it shows 4096 Kbps(changed from 2048 Kbps)  in downstream.
So either .i am not getting prefup speeds and speed is restricted to 2 mbps ,or there is something else ...in the BSNL system ... idk
lol

any ideas??


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2017)

razpor said:


> tried  that as you suggested.(thanks for the idea)
> Downloaded a large file from microsoft and did further tests with fast.com and speedtest.net.in .
> It seems like i am not really getting speeds above 2.5-2.6 mbps.
> Speeds are consistently around this mark,which leads me to believe  there is some sort of speed limit on my account.
> ...



Raise a complain on PG portal.


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 22, 2017)

Legally, an ISP can manage if they serve you with 80 % of promised speed. It is also common not to get maximum promised speed due to various issues.


----------



## razpor (Aug 22, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> Legally, an ISP can manage if they serve you with 80 % of promised speed. It is also common not to get maximum promised speed due to various issues.


i am not getting even 80% 
max download speeds around 250-260 KBps


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 22, 2017)

In that case, talk to someone important at your exchange with enough proof. Screen shots, maybe.


----------



## razpor (Aug 23, 2017)

Ok so i got the number of the NIB section in my district and called them,told them everything .They said they'll look into this ,obviously one call wasn't gonna do this so i had to call them atleast 15 more times in span of 2 hours and i guess they got fed up and  finally  when i opened my browser i got the message  to click "happy browsing".
Now i am getting 3.3-3.4 mbps in speedtests and actual  dowload speeds of about 410-425kBps.
Good for now i guess.
Advice for anyone,call the NIB regarding speed matters,these morons at exchange are clueless about these things.
Was a hassle ,but i suppose they too would have done nothing if i hadn't called them like a million times,so keep nagging these lazy morons.Thats the only way . sigh


----------



## nac (Aug 23, 2017)

razpor said:


> finally  when i opened my browser i got the message  to click "happy browsing".


I guess it's coincidence. Me too got the same message when I switched on my PC few minutes ago and I am getting about 1.7 mbps (supposed to be around 2mbps).


----------



## razpor (Aug 23, 2017)

nac said:


> I guess it's coincidence. Me too got the same message when I switched on my PC few minutes ago and I am getting about 1.7 mbps (supposed to be around 2mbps).


Must be something wrong in the system i guess...


----------



## razpor (Aug 27, 2017)

whats the upload speeds i should expect on bsnl,i hardly get anything above 0.35-0.37 mbps ,does that sound about right??
my upload data rate is capped at 512 kbps


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 27, 2017)

This is what BSNL says on their website



> For Broadband plans where bandwidth is 1Mbps or more, the uplinking will be maximum upto 768 kbps.


----------



## razpor (Aug 28, 2017)

^^^my data rate is set at 512 kbps.
time to talk to NIB 
can you post a link of where it says that??


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 28, 2017)

Just below post paid tariff listing at bsnl.co.in


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 28, 2017)

You will not get even steady 512kbps upload rate on BSNL connection in all areas.If you do get it,consider yourself among minority.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 1, 2017)

Looks like this month also we will get pre fup speed.

Ftth has good plans now. But exchange people are not giving connection.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2017)

FTTH is also not feasible in all areas.Unless it is a place with lots of potential(like some good apartment complex) or an area with confirmed multiple applications for FTTH,local exchange people are not going to bother.


----------



## razpor (Sep 4, 2017)

So well this is an on off issue.
For the last few days pings to singapore have gone to 300s which used to be around 100.
Anyone else experiencing the same???

BSNL needs to sort out its routing,they change it almost every other day,very unprofessional.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 18, 2017)

Finally ditched BSNL and got a local cable wala's fiber connection.

4mbps up and down, google, toorents peering. 1300 per month.

Costly but stable so far.


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 18, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> Finally ditched BSNL and got a local cable wala's fiber connection.
> 
> 4mbps up and down, google, toorents peering. 1300 per month.
> 
> Costly but stable so far.


No FUP?


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 18, 2017)

I always wonder why Airtel never gave plans like ACT. BSNL plans too match Airtel's, more or less.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 19, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> Finally ditched BSNL and got a local cable wala's fiber connection.
> 
> 4mbps up and down, google, toorents peering. 1300 per month.
> 
> Costly but stable so far.


Who is your private ISP?


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 20, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> No FUP?


No FUP.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 20, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> Who is your private ISP?


I think cable wala gets from Alliance Broadband Services Pvt. Ltd. Name is there on customer page.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 20, 2017)

Getting 130-150 ping to singapore valve servers.

ISP guy said routing is currently done through Kolkata and will changed to Chennai which will improve ping.

Any idea on this?


----------



## sohan_92 (Sep 20, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> Getting 130-150 ping to singapore valve servers.
> 
> ISP guy said routing is currently done through Kolkata and will changed to Chennai which will improve ping.
> 
> Any idea on this?


Question is how much time it will take?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 21, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> I think cable wala gets from Alliance Broadband Services Pvt. Ltd. Name is there on customer page.


Enjoy! @Allu Azad ,my brother,Enjoy!
Alliance Broadband is really doing great here in Kolkata.
*Their CC is very caring ,supportive and committed*.

By the way ,brother, you must be a Kolkatan?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 21, 2017)

^^He is from Kerala.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 22, 2017)

^^Very good Indeed.
He might be a Keralite,but must be presently residing in and at Kolkata.
As far as I know, Alliance Broadband Pvt. Ltd. is only based here at Kolkata and some districts in West Bengal.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 22, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> Enjoy! @Allu Azad ,my brother,Enjoy!
> Alliance Broadband is really doing great here in Kolkata.
> *Their CC is very caring ,supportive and committed*.
> 
> By the way ,brother, you must be a Kolkatan?


I'm in Kerala. I think these guys are getting connection from Alliance directly. I don't know how that works. Their customer status page has Alliance name and their tracert also connects to Alliance.

Sadly they are not offering the same plans as Alliance. Their plans are very stripped down. Maybe taking a huge profit cut.

I only hope they will change plans in the near future.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 22, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> I'm in Kerala. I think these guys are* getting connection from Alliance directly*. I don't know how that works. Their customer status page has Alliance name and their tracert also connects to Alliance.
> 
> Sadly they are not offering the same plans as Alliance. Their plans are very stripped down. Maybe taking a huge profit cut.
> 
> I only hope they will change plans in the near future.


It's a bit strange!!!
Yet,what is the name of your Broadband provider?


----------



## kartikoli (Sep 24, 2017)

I was using BSNL 3G 1099 unlimited plan but last month when I recharged I got FUP of 8gb per day and then I saw few people also started getting random FUP's 6gb/8gb/10gb etc... where as this plan is supposed to be totally unlimited. Anyone tried 1099 plan recently and getting FUP, I still see no change in there plan on website


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 24, 2017)

Have you tried contacting CC after finishing that 8gb in a day?In MTNL they used to put a limit of 200gb/month in their old "unlimited 3g" plan & after exhausting that 200gb you were supposed to call/email MTNL CC & they will again credit 200gb for the month & so on.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 25, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> It's a bit strange!!!
> Yet,what is the name of your Broadband provider?


Harisree Broadband is the name.


----------



## kartikoli (Sep 25, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Have you tried contacting CC after finishing that 8gb in a day?In MTNL they used to put a limit of 200gb/month in their old "unlimited 3g" plan & after exhausting that 200gb you were supposed to call/email MTNL CC & they will again credit 200gb for the month & so on.


It was never the case, I have downloaded 50gb in a day when downloading some game but not anymore. I have checked with CC but they don't have a clue also went to local exchange and they too have no idea. last month opted for 548 plan with 5gb per day but it seems they have reduced the quota to 3.5gb per day without any notification


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 26, 2017)

If you are talking about MTNL then it was the case in my experience.I always had to send email to MTNL CC after exhausting 200gb & they would credit again 200GB for the remaining month.

If you are talking about BSNL then what I meant to say was whether contacting the BSNL online CC(not the telephone CC) after finishing whatever daily limit helped or not.


----------



## kartikoli (Sep 26, 2017)

I am talking about BSNL in Lucknow, I didn't go for online support Just telephone and local exchange


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 4, 2017)

Looks like the special no FUP offer is over now. This month I had to settle for lower speed just now after exhausting the 'high' speed data.


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> Enjoy! @Allu Azad ,my brother,Enjoy!
> Alliance Broadband is really doing great here in Kolkata.
> *Their CC is very caring ,supportive and committed*.
> 
> By the way ,brother, you must be a Kolkatan?



can you pay online your monthly isp charge through Alliance Broadband's website ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 6, 2017)

topgear said:


> can you pay online your monthly isp charge through Alliance Broadband's website ?


Nope. I don't think so. They said they will collect payment by hand.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 7, 2017)

topgear said:


> can you pay online your monthly isp charge through Alliance Broadband's website ?


*Of course,brother*.
Also suggesting to bro., @Allu Azad , you can easily pay Alliance Broadband monthly charges/tariff through this link,
Online Payment System


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 7, 2017)

If it is a reseller(most likely scenario as Alliance broadband is not present in Kerala) of Alliance broadband bandwidth then it is not possible to pay using alliance broadband payment system.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 8, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> If it is a reseller(most likely scenario as Alliance broadband is not present in Kerala) of Alliance broadband bandwidth then it is not possible to pay using alliance broadband payment system.


That is likely the possible scenario.
In that case,Azad has to pay either by going to their ISP centre or their collection representative will come and collect money at doorstep.


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 8, 2017)

Normally, cable ISPs collect from your doorstep. They then pay after dedcuting their commission. Only they have an online option.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 8, 2017)

Excitel has both online & doorstep options of payment.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 8, 2017)

I was talking about when you take the connection from a franchise


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 8, 2017)

As long as connection is given in the name of ISP,one can make online payment on that ISP site(e.g.local cable operators give connections of excitel,hathway & all have option of paying online too on excitel,hathway websites).Only when connection provider is using a different name than the ISP from which he is taking bandwidth that it is not possible to make payment on ISP website(e.g.bandwidth comes from Excitel but connection is given as ABC internet).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 9, 2017)

^ That is the fact. 
I have Alliance Broadband connection through a local cable franchisee, but I pay the fees/subscription to Alliance online.


----------



## Flash (Oct 14, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Looks like the special no FUP offer is over now. This month I had to settle for lower speed just now after exhausting the 'high' speed data.


Is this true? I didnt get any message.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 14, 2017)

Flash said:


> Is this true? I didnt get any message.


check here.  *fuptopup.bsnl.co.in/


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 15, 2017)

This is what I see



> *Dear Sir/Madam*
> *You're very important to us. we want you to continue browsing at Higher Speeds.*
> 
> *However as a special customer,BSNL is retaining your Pre-FUP speed free of cost for this month.*
> ...


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 15, 2017)

You lucky guy... why are you so special?


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 15, 2017)

BSNL Broadband Plans to Offer Initial Speeds of 10 Mbps and 8 Mbps from November 1, 2017


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2017)

Getting 8mbps & above speeds on ADSL requires a very good quality telephone line & considering the state of BSNL infrastructure,it is going to be difficult for majority of BSNL customers.


----------



## Flash (Oct 15, 2017)

Allu Azad said:


> check here.  *fuptopup.bsnl.co.in/





meetdilip said:


> This is what I see


I got this message too. Good guy BSNL.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 15, 2017)

Even though the page says that, actual speed observed is post-FUP 256 KBps only.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 15, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Getting 8mbps & above speeds on ADSL requires a very good quality telephone line & considering the state of BSNL infrastructure,it is going to be difficult for majority of BSNL customers.


*The Reality*.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 15, 2017)

I wonder why at this juncture,when Jio has launched an offensive against the business model of Telecom Sector,the cr@ppy + sh!tty plans of BSNL(regarding FUP)  are still kept intact?
Long Live ALLIANCE BROADBAND ( *Nil FUP, truly UNLIMITED*)and likewise private ISP's those who provide excellent service at lower tariff rates.


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 15, 2017)

Simple. For most users, BSNL is the only option.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 15, 2017)

^Disagree bro,as  we all know that regarding *Broadband Internet *connection,in this year 2017, BSNL is not leading the majority or the front,*nor it is the only option for the majority of users*.
Airtel,Jio,Vodafone and Private ISP players are already possessing their respective share of the cake.
If they would had nullified the FUP aspect,then they would have got back a sizeable return  of departed  customers(including me),leading to an increase in their earnings + revenue.
And what kind of users you are referring to?
In the Rural belt of India,now most of the users those of who use the internet are on wireless(through  Mobile Phones,including BSNL).
Lesser people use Voice Telephone (BSNL) currently,much lesser use the Broadband Plans.
In the cities and towns,very few loyal customers of BSNL(*I being one ,hence has kept the telephone line for voice call only*) use the "faltu" or "petty" Broadband Internet of BSNL.

Please do not take the statistics of TDF users,where a major portion might be still on BSNL.
I am talking about the Indian(*Internet User*)Population as a whole.


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 15, 2017)

I live in a comparitively small place. We do not have many options. Jio has changed that a lot though.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 15, 2017)

It is you who is seeing through rose tinted glasses. Such competitive plans are not available outside district centres mostly. And majority of Indian population is rural/semi-urban. 

Private players onky serve populous areas with good number of customers. But BSNL covers far more of the hinterland. 

I live in a taluk headquarters of a progressive southern state. There are RailTel cable players but their plans are only 10% better than BSNL's. Considering lack of accountability, no phone it is inferior.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 15, 2017)

To @meetdilip and @sling-shot, I am not opposing your views ,but I am talking about the year 2017 and the current month October. I am not  mentioning even last year on 2016,when Jio was starting its onslaught.
Jio has made things easier for the rural user of internet.I also commented that Jio has disrupted the Telecom market and ever other players (reluctantly) are changing their mode,then why not BSNL?
The so called Rs.1,500.00 smartphone launched by Jio is primarily for the rural public and users. We have our choice of getting it or rejecting it.

So,no rosy picture is being painted my brother,but the real facts are being stated.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 15, 2017)

Obviously for the common mass ,Jio Rs.1,500.00 smartphone ,do paint and visualise a rosy picture.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 16, 2017)

I currently use bsnl's ULD 545 broadband plan ,every month apart from the usual Rs 545 they also levy around Rs 250 as an additional telephone fixed monthly charge which increases my total bill amount considerably.As i don't use my landline phone anymore and it lies around totally unused,i was wondering is there any way i can move to some other plan that doesn't require me pay any additional charges for my landline connection.

Today i discovered on bsnl's website that they also have some other plans (listed under postpaid unlimited combo plans on this page:*www.calcutta.bsnl.co.in/BB/BB_LandlineBroadband_TariffPostpaidPlans.shtml)for which there seems to be no monthly telephone charge .For instance,for BBG combo ULD 499 and 599 plans the telephone charge is mentioned as NIL.Can anyone check this link and confirm whether this is really the case or not?

I've been thinking of changing my plan to BBG 499 0r 599 to avoid paying any additional telephone charges every month-will it be a good idea to do so?Am i right in suspecting that there's indeed no telephone charges for these plans?Please advice.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 16, 2017)

Yes. Combo plans do not have separate telephone charges. I am on 675 combo.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 16, 2017)

^thanks for replying,would you be so kind as to tell me how much do they charge you every month on average(including taxes) for your bb connection?I'm currently on uld 545 and my bill amount varies between 900-1000.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 16, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Getting 8mbps & above speeds on ADSL requires a very good quality telephone line & considering the state of BSNL infrastructure,it is going to be difficult for majority of BSNL customers.


I will disconnect much faster with this speed


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 16, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> Am i right in suspecting that there's indeed no telephone charges for these plans?Please advice.



Yes, no separate charges for land line in combo plans.


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 16, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> ow much do they charge you every month on average(including taxes)




₹ 675 + 18 % GST

In the first month, you need to pay ₹ 675 advance. Since your current plan is ₹545, there will be already that much amount available with BSNL as advance. So, the balance, 675 - 545 = ₹ 130 will be added to the first bill.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 17, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> ^thanks for replying,would you be so kind as to tell me how much do they charge you every month on average(including taxes) for your bb connection?I'm currently on uld 545 and my bill amount varies between 900-1000.


i was also on this 545 plan. But i migrated to bbg combo 599. I will not get any fixed telephone charges. But if you use the landline phone,  charges will be separate. As long as we dont use landline the charges will be 599+18% gst. when you migrate,  an additional deposit amount of Rs. 599/- will be charged on the bill.  BSNL is going to give 8mps and 10mps minimum speed from november 2017. So wait and watch. If you migrate to 675 combo you will get 10mp/ps speed. For 599 combo your speed will be 8mps.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 18, 2017)

i dont use my landline phone at all.Its lying completely unused save for being employed as a medium for connecting to internet via adsl.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 18, 2017)

Ramakrishnan said:


> i was also on this 545 plan. But i migrated to bbg combo 599. I will not get any fixed telephone charges. But if you use the landline phone,  charges will be separate. As long as we dont use landline the charges will be 599+18% gst. when you migrate,  an additional deposit amount of Rs. 599/- will be charged on the bill.  BSNL is going to give 8mps and 10mps minimum speed from november 2017. So wait and watch. If you migrate to 675 combo you will get 10mp/ps speed. For 599 combo your speed will be 8mps.


Isn't that only for pre-FUP?


----------



## harry10 (Oct 19, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Isn't that only for pre-FUP?


There is no fup for 599 plan. It's 2mbps unlimited. I don't think bsnl will give 8mbps for this plan. Lesse. Hoping they do.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## THeExcelsior (Oct 31, 2017)

Hello,

I upgraded my BSNL broadband connection from the BBG249 plan to BBG Combo ULD 675 after I got the news that BSNL would provide 10Mbps pre-fup.  I really needed the bandwidth even if I've to put up with 2Mbps later on in the month.

I approached the BSNL CSC on October 26th, the staff was oblivious to the news about the broadband plans.  Nonetheless, I wrote a letter to have my broadband plan changed.  I was told that it'd be changed on November 1st.  I was okay with it even knowing that the process could've been hastened.

I know that the broadband line coming to my house is of poor quality and the attenuation is high with poor SNR margins.  I was keen to see if BSNL would upgrade the line.  I even tweeted to @BSNLCorporate this morning about the state of the line.  I got the reply that the issue would be solved ASAP.

The broadband connection was unreliable this afternoon.  It came back on in the evening and my broadband was a bit faster.
Checked the speed and it was 4Mbps.

Now, what can I do about this?  I'm getting about 40% of the promised bandwidth but I'm pretty sure BSNL wouldn't be okay with me paying 40% of the FMC at the end of the month.

Status of the internet connection - 


Update:  Internet connection got reset and the speed dropped to 1.8Mbps.
*beta.speedtest.net/result/6752972121.png


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 31, 2017)

That's the issue with BSNL. Your only chance is to get it corrected through someone helpful at the exchange. I used to pay around 1k for a BSNL connection which never worked for 6 months ( I got it removed later )


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 31, 2017)

@THeExcelsior with those line stats you will be lucky to get even stable 4mbps.

P.S. why ISP is showing as Goenka Communications in speedtest result?


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 1, 2017)

BSNL has gone live with the 10 Mbps pre-FUP promise as of today. I am seeing 1 MBps speed for my Windows update now. I will finish my FUP by tomorrow and will be hitting the walls day-after in frustration because the step down from 10 to 2 is far more steep than 4 to 2.

My modem is showing Upstream 493 Kbps and Downstream 9999 Kbps as of now. Attainable rate shows 21048 Down and 1310 Up.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2017)

Good for you!It is indeed difficult to adjust with such speed drop but carefully plan your downloading & it should be tolerable.I am using 50mbps unlimited cable broadband plan & my upload is 5TB but my download is only 500GB for last month.


----------



## THeExcelsior (Nov 1, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> That's the issue with BSNL. Your only chance is to get it corrected through someone helpful at the exchange. I used to pay around 1k for a BSNL connection which never worked for 6 months ( I got it removed later )


Yeah, I'm barely getting 5Mbps now.  Line had improved only a tiny smidgen.  No change in the SNR margin and attenuation.

I tweeted BSNLCorporate yesterday regarding this.  Hoping BSNL does something today.  I don't think 675 plan is for me right now.  I might go to the 599 plan.  I'm ready to pay more for a consistent Internet connection.


----------



## THeExcelsior (Nov 1, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> @THeExcelsior with those line stats you will be lucky to get even stable 4mbps.
> 
> P.S. why ISP is showing as Goenka Communications in speedtest result?



I don't know why.  But as of late, every time connection drops and Internet comes back on, the ISP name changes from "Krishna Internet" or something and "Goenka Communications".  I looked into it and it's some local ISP that's in a place called Udupi. That place is nearly 100 km away though.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 1, 2017)

THeExcelsior said:


> I don't know why.  But as of late, every time connection drops and Internet comes back on, the ISP name changes from "Krishna Internet" or something and "Goenka Communications".  I looked into it and it's some local ISP that's in a place called Udupi. That place is nearly 100 km away though.


It could be that your IP address was previously with that ISP.


----------



## THeExcelsior (Nov 1, 2017)

I think the BSNL exchange is closed for the day due to Kannada Raajyotsava.  No reply from BSNL India on Facebook.  But I came across this and I kid you not, there's a contest #fupbsnl where customers are suggested to post the screenshot of the FUP reached page on BSNL connections.  No wonder customers are not speaking against Fair Usage Policies.


----------



## Flash (Nov 1, 2017)

*BSNL Broadband Plans to Offer Initial Speeds of 10 Mbps and 8 Mbps from November 1, 2017*
is this live?


----------



## THeExcelsior (Nov 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> *BSNL Broadband Plans to Offer Initial Speeds of 10 Mbps and 8 Mbps from November 1, 2017*
> is this live?


Yes, somewhat.


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 1, 2017)

@THeExcelsior It won't be wise for you to bypass local exchange. In Bangalore, KR Puram, I applied for a connection as BSNL was my only choice. They didn't give connection for almost a month. I tried using one of those online forms. After that, they refused to give me connection at all. Obviously not happy because they got bypassed and got some instruction from top level. 

Then, I took help of a friend who was an engineer with BSNL at some other location. He talked to the local office and got my connection through. As a revenge, that connection got useless in 3 days. Paid bills for a non working connection for around 6 months before disconnecting it. 

I don't know what people say, bypassing local exchange is a very bad idea. Especially with BSNL.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 1, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> @THeExcelsior
> I don't know what people say, bypassing local exchange is a very bad idea. Especially with BSNL.



It is bad for the future maintenance of line too. Unless you know a politician or something.


----------



## THeExcelsior (Nov 1, 2017)

I went to the BSNL exchange, met the new JE.  He's a newbie, I explained the poor condition of the internet line running to my house.  Even he was not aware of the broadband plans.  He told me that he'd resolve the issue soon.

He called in the afternoon and said that my house is too far to provide the 10Mbps bandwidth.  I know that as well.  But, my house has been where it is for more than a 135 years and that too in a well reputed area.  BSNL covers most of the front page in newspapers that it is the only operator that provides pan-India service.  But to BSNL, pan India somehow excludes my house.

The JE told me I can take this matter to court and overall he was pretty arrogant about the issue.  I mean, if it isn't technically feasible to provide the advertised bandwidth, they shouldn't advertise pan-India reach in the first reach.

Also, I don't understand why it is perceived as acceptable to obtain 80% of the advertised bandwidth while we're expected to pay a 100%.
@sling-shot, @meetdilip   I think I'm screwed if this bullshit is prevalent.  Not only me, but every frustrated consumer.

Plus, BSNL is the only choice for broadband near me.


----------



## harry10 (Nov 1, 2017)

Any change in 599 plan?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 1, 2017)

harry10 said:


> Any change in 599 plan?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes. Pre-FUP upto 10 Mbps and post 2 Mbps.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 1, 2017)

THeExcelsior said:


> I went to the BSNL exchange, met the new JE.  He's a newbie, I explained the poor condition of the internet line running to my house.  Even he was not aware of the broadband plans.  He told me that he'd resolve the issue soon.
> 
> He called in the afternoon and said that my house is too far to provide the 10Mbps bandwidth.  I know that as well.  But, my house has been where it is for more than a 135 years and that too in a well reputed area.  BSNL covers most of the front page in newspapers that it is the only operator that provides pan-India service.  But to BSNL, pan India somehow excludes my house.
> 
> ...


While theoretically you are correct, please be reasonable. There are physical and economical limits to provide a service.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 1, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Yes. Pre-FUP upto 10 Mbps and post 2 Mbps.



Isn't that 2Mbps flat?


----------



## harry10 (Nov 1, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Isn't that 2Mbps flat?


Exactly. It's 2 mbps flat so wanted to know if there is any change or some other new plan has came out.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 1, 2017)

harry10 said:


> Exactly. It's 2 mbps flat so wanted to know if there is any change or some other new plan has came out.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



The plans have been updated on BSNL's site. It's still 2Mbps flat.
*www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_less_speed.html


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 1, 2017)

harry10 said:


> Exactly. It's 2 mbps flat so wanted to know if there is any change or some other new plan has came out.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yup, my bad. I forgot that one single thing


----------



## THeExcelsior (Nov 2, 2017)

The person who rectifies line problems just came to my house. I told him that the problem could be in the line and that signal is degrading too much.  He fixed the line to a certain extent.
*beta.speedtest.net/result/6757534356.png
-After line rectification.

The line stats have improved only just, but improved nonetheless.


The attenuation has decreased by 20dB.  I was careful in wording with the line man.  He was pretty respectful and not like the new JE at the BSNL office the other day.
The line man told me that there was another technician coming from the next town and would have him look at the problem.

I personally don't think it's going to get much better than this, but I'm overall pleased by the fact that the complaint I've had for the past 4 years is finally being looked at.
The new JE, when I met him the other day didn't speak much in front of us.  He was barely 3-4 years older than I.  I didn't like the way he spoke to my father over the phone.  The line man was much elder and was perfectly reasonable.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 2, 2017)

Another thing you might do is check for rust/dust on connectors & ports(modem/ADSL splitter etc). Ideally all the pins on connectors & inside ports should be golden or at least yellow with some shine.To avoid issues due to moisture(which causes rust) it is recommended to keep modem/ADSL splitter on table/above ground to avoid water contact due to cleaning of floors/windows etc.During winter in north India,dew can accumulate on metallic parts even inside room so check for rust etc more frequently in that season.


----------



## THeExcelsior (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion @whitestar_999.  Just crossed the FUP and got the happy browsing offer. .  
*www.speedtest.net/result/6759532376.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 3, 2017)

This is a good news for us, BSNL is slowly and steadily reforming itself.
Today on our daily newspaper "ANANDABAZAR PATRIKA" (Bengali daily) this was given :--->
*imageshack.com/a/img924/9628/zejSAt.jpg 
*imgur.com/a/cm8Hm


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 3, 2017)

^^I think it is for Pan India Circle.Not only relegated to Calcutta Telephones.
BSNL broadband holders, REJOICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Shall undertake decision to revert back to BSNL Broadband after some time.*
Meanwhile,satisfied with "ALLIANCE BROADBAND"...


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 3, 2017)

I got the happy browsing offer today too. They are really conditioning us now...


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 3, 2017)

Guys, help me out. I have the ULD 795 plan, all I get is flat 2 Mbps speed. Even before this upgradation to 10 Mbps I didn't get the  4 Mbps for 30-40 gb each month, just flat 2 Mbps.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 3, 2017)

Some settings have to be changed at your local exchange. Did you contact them?


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 3, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Some settings have to be changed at your local exchange. Did you contact them?


No. Will calling customer care suffice or do I have to go to the local exchange?


Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 3, 2017)

Best is local exchange. Try calling customer care first though.


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 3, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Best is local exchange. Try calling customer care first though.


Okay, thanks.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 3, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> I got the happy browsing offer today too



What is it ? Pre FUP speed all the month ?


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 3, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> all I get is flat 2 Mbps speed.



In modem stats, check your upstream and downstream data rates. It is possible that it is set to 2 Mbps.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 3, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> What is it ? Pre FUP speed all the month ?


Looks like it if it follows the previous 4 Mbps announcement pattern.


----------



## harry10 (Nov 3, 2017)

I was hoping for bsnl to at least give a 4mbps flat but they are still too behind other isp's.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 3, 2017)

harry10 said:


> I was hoping for bsnl to at least give a 4mbps flat but they are still too behind other isp's.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Actually, bro.  we are never to be satisfied.  If BSNL gives 4Mbps flat, we shall demand for 8Mbps flat and so on...  
It is a never ending demand for gratification. 
When we used to think 256kbps as a recognizable  bandwidth, we used to think 512kbps as more satisfying  and likening speed to yearn. 
PURE PSYCHE BEHAVIOR  OF HUMANS.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 3, 2017)

@harry10

Don't put down BSNL for that. Even the private ISPs who serve limited areas at 100 Mbps also have plans with post-FUP speed of 1 or 2 Mbps.


----------



## harry10 (Nov 3, 2017)

Not putting down bsnl at all.. in fact my 2mbps flat is good enough for my downloading and gaming needs.. plus the connection is very stable with hardly a downtime once a while.. it's just I feel they are capable of so much more and truly dominating our market.. but, they are lazy and all these new plans are just cos of great competition by pvt isp's. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> @harry10
> 
> Don't put down BSNL for that. Even the private ISPs who serve limited areas at 100 Mbps also have plans with post-FUP speed of 1 or 2 Mbps.


I don't know about other areas but in Delhi there are a lot of local & major cable broadband providers that give 10-100mbps plans either without any FUP or with some generous FUP.Excitel gives 100mbps plans without any FUP & Hathway gives 50mbps plans with FUP but they are ready to give you 1000gb extra with simply a call to your local hathway agent or even their CC.Many local cable broadband resellers give 50/60mbps plans without any FUP.I myself am using one such plan & last month I downloaded around 500GB while uploaded around 5TB.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 3, 2017)

Again without opposing anyone's comments/views, I admit that I adore BSNL even comparing to Very Good private ISP's. Fact is the cr@p red tapism and mindset of the Governing people in BSNL has brought it nearer to its destruction. Still let us hope that it will prevail in its Glory to be a topper again regarding service of voice Telephony and Super Broadband in India.
Alliance Broadband here in Kolkata(Private ISP)  do provides speeds
according to various plans  of 100Mbps, 80Mbps, 60Mbps, 40Mbps, 25Mbps. FLAT  without any FUP whatsoever.
Again and again   fact about pure mindset + psychology.


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 3, 2017)

It is easy to give good plans in high connection density areas. You put 1 KM cable and you have like 3k connections. In small places, an ISP gets max 5-10 connections per KM. That takes a toll on plans and tariff. But of course, a lot could have been better in these areas. Sometimes, ISPs incuding BSNL try to loot customers beyond the limit.


----------



## THeExcelsior (Nov 4, 2017)

@lovedonator Call the BSNL Office and tell them about the problem.  They'll call the regional DSLAM and get the bandwidth issue fixed.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 5, 2017)

Anyone on 599 plan? What speed are you getting?


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 5, 2017)

No upload speed increase i need 10 mbps upload also


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 5, 2017)

Forget about more than 1-2mbps upload on any ADSL connection in India for next few years.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 5, 2017)

I was hoping they would increase upload speed to 1 Mbps at least.


----------



## topgear (Nov 6, 2017)

anyone getting this 

BSNL Extends the ‘Happy Browsing’ Promo Offer for its Broadband Subscribers Across the Country


----------



## THeExcelsior (Nov 6, 2017)

*www.speedtest.net/result/6768835922.png 

Crossed FUP on November 2nd.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 6, 2017)

THeExcelsior said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/6768835922.png
> 
> Crossed FUP on November 2nd.


Plan?


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 6, 2017)

Crossed FUP and got Happy Browsing as well on 545 plan. They should just declare it flat 8 and 10 Mbps. Need to change my plan.

*beta.speedtest.net/result/6769001011.png 

And what about this?


chimera201 said:


> Anyone on 599 plan? What speed are you getting?


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 6, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> In modem stats, check your upstream and downstream data rates. It is possible that it is set to 2 Mbps.


Can't see any such option on the Statistics page. I have a d-link router.

Edit- Found the option. Attainable downstream is set to 12704Kbps


Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 6, 2017)

Bsnl customer care are the absolute worst. Talked for half an hour but the guy was just unable to understand my problem. Was repeating the same thing again and again.
Still getting only 2 Mbps.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 6, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> Attainable downstream is set to 12704Kbps



How did you measure the speed ? Torrents, certain website are no index.


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 6, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> How did you measure the speed ? Torrents, certain website are no index.


Tested on speedtest and fast.com which show connection speed as around 2 Mbps.
Then downloaded a torrent with healthy amount of seeds. 
Then did a direct download of 1GB file through IDM. 
Download speed through both hovers around 200 KBPS

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 6, 2017)

If line rate and downloading servers are fine, it could be related to bad line condition. Trying talking to someone helpful at the exchange.


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 6, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> If line rate and downloading servers are fine, it could be related to bad line condition. Trying talking to someone helpful at the exchange.


I don't think it's bad line condition because the performance is not erratic. Both phone and broadband work without problem and I get constant 2 Mbps speed.
Will go to the local exchange tomorrow.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 6, 2017)

Yes, there is nothing more to do. Just get to the exchange and get something changed from their end.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 6, 2017)

At least folks having *BSNL  Broadband line* should be HAPPIER than before.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 7, 2017)

Strange! I am getting only 2 Mbps now. Fast.com less than 500 Kbps. Meteor app shows 1.8 Mbps. 

Is it only me? Did a modem restart too. Same result. Line rate is 9999.

EDIT: Now it is back to 1.0 MBps.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 7, 2017)

^ I'm still getting pre-FUP speed.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 8, 2017)

It became alright after 11 pm sometime. Now I am getting full speed.


----------



## dissel (Nov 10, 2017)

Hello BSNL users,

Is it that BSNL upgrade something special scheme to their existing plans - Now I can stream 1080p at youtube video without any buffering? OR youtube shift to the H.265 format?
Can't find anything on BSNL sites.


----------



## Flash (Nov 10, 2017)

dissel said:


> Hello BSNL users,
> 
> Is it that BSNL upgrade something special scheme to their existing plans - Now I can stream 1080p at youtube video without any buffering? OR youtube shift to the H.265 format?
> Can't find anything on BSNL sites.


BSNL Broadband Plans to Offer Initial Speeds of 10 Mbps and 8 Mbps from November 1, 2017


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 10, 2017)

dissel said:


> Hello BSNL users,
> 
> Is it that BSNL upgrade something special scheme to their existing plans - Now I can stream 1080p at youtube video without any buffering? OR youtube shift to the H.265 format?
> Can't find anything on BSNL sites.


Were you sleeping,mate?


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 12, 2017)

Finally, my problem has been resolved and now I'm enjoying glorious 10 Mbps speeds. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 12, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> Finally, my problem has been resolved and now I'm enjoying glorious 10 Mbps speeds.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


How? Don't keep us hanging.


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 12, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> How? Don't keep us hanging.


The problem was from exchange. Called the local exchange and they said my broadband profile was not updated to 10 Mbps and that they will look into it.
Got a call after an hour and the issue was resolved.



Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 12, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> Finally, my problem has been resolved and now I'm enjoying glorious 10 Mbps speeds.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk



Is it 10Mbps or like 8-9 Mbps?


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 12, 2017)

On most ISPs, it is not always possible to get ideal 100 % speed. That is why it is only mandatory to provide 80% of promised speed. ISPs say *upto* 10 Mbps


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 12, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Is it 10Mbps or like 8-9 Mbps?


Download speed on IDM is constant 1 MBPS. On torrents, 700-800 KBps

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 14, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> Finally, my problem has been resolved and now I'm enjoying glorious 10 Mbps speeds.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Enjoy the Broadband speed brother,till *F.U.P.* sets in.


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 14, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> Enjoy the Broadband speed brother,till *F.U.P.* sets in.


Yeah, gonna download all my backlog this month. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Nov 15, 2017)

kg11sgbg said:


> Enjoy the Broadband speed brother,till *F.U.P.* sets in.



State-run telecom operator BSNL has extended the ‘Happy Browsing’ promo offer to its broadband subscribers across the country. Under this offer, BSNL broadband users will get the same pre-FUP data speeds even after crossing the monthly FUP limit. 

BSNL Extends the ‘Happy Browsing’ Promo Offer for its Broadband Subscribers Across the Country


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 15, 2017)

You mean 8/10 Mbps ?


----------



## Flash (Nov 15, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> You mean 8/10 Mbps ?


Yes. The speed will be same throughout this month.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 15, 2017)

Is it for one month only?


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 15, 2017)

Nobody knows and as mentioned before there was no announcement. 

Last time this was done, it was there for 3 months.


----------



## THeExcelsior (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm pretty much spoiled at this point having 8-9Mbps for the month and can't imagine the frustration when the bandwidth gets reduced.  I was wondering,  how much would you guys think is a fair price for bandwidth of about 10Mbps without Fair Usage Policies or speed throttling? 

I'm asking because I think it isn't viable for a state run telco like BSNL to provide such broadband services at a price of 675 p.m.  No where in the world is anyone getting that level of downstream bandwidth for that amount of money.  Now, I'm willing to pay more for broadband that doesn't slow down right at the start of the month; a service that has decent upstream bandwidth.  BSNL FUP states that it is in place to balance out the tariff for people who use the internet less. People like me who do need decent bandwidth are screwed, especially in my situation where I'm the only person subscribing to BSNL broadband in my residential street.  I think the business model of BSNL is stupid in this day and age.

Instead of having plans differentiated solely on the basis of the amount of data,  they should structure the plans according to bandwidth.  Introductory plans like the BBG249 can have 1Mbps up and down.  BBG599 can have 2Mbps up and down.  A plan like BBG750 can provide 3Mbps up and down. BBG 1499 can give 8Mbps both ways, BBG1699 can provide 10 Mbps.  

I'm just suggesting the plans and I'm not completely sure about the finer details but what I'm trying to say is;  BSNL definitely has the bandwidth to provide a decent broadband service,  but as it stands the plans don't make sense to me.  Every plan is tiered based on amount of data and not bandwidth.

Let's have a discussion about this.  I feel like I'm not the only one who thinks this way.


----------



## dissel (Nov 20, 2017)

THeExcelsior said:


> Introductory plans like the BBG249 can have 1Mbps up and down.  BBG599 can have 2Mbps up and down.  A plan like BBG750 can provide 3Mbps up and down. *BBG 1499 can give 8Mbps both ways*, BBG1699 can provide 10 Mbps.



BBG 1499 indeed with 8Mbps both ways is an excellent proposal - 8Mbps Down and 5Mbps Up will do for me and I'm ready to shift.

Make sure it is True 8 Mbps not upto.


----------



## THeExcelsior (Nov 20, 2017)

Yes, people are willing to pay for a good service. I don't know if taking about this here is going to do anything.  I'd like if this turned out to be reality rather than wishful thinking.  What can we do?


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 20, 2017)

Look for cablewala internet. They are cheap and offers very good speed. Service could be unreliable at places though.


----------



## THeExcelsior (Nov 20, 2017)

Cable people don't provide internet services here.  BSNL is the only option.


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 20, 2017)

Jio ?


----------



## dissel (Nov 20, 2017)

THeExcelsior said:


> Yes, people are willing to pay for a good service. I don't know if taking about this here is going to do anything.  I'd like if this turned out to be reality rather than wishful thinking.  What can we do?


 
'What can we do ?' - Absolutely nothing other than waiting for (if and when) Jio Fiber or something similar to hit the entire country...

you can start some petition stuff at the 'change.org' - I don't know how effective it will be.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 20, 2017)

THeExcelsior said:


> *Yes, people are willing to pay for a good service.* I don't know if taking about this here is going to do anything.  I'd like if this turned out to be reality rather than wishful thinking.  What can we do?


*Not the majority in India.*Just take a look at railway ticket prices,people actually expect Railways to provide good services when on an average railways make 43% loss on sale of tickets(as per message displayed by IRCTC portal when booking tickets online). Everybody say railway provides poor services but give suggestion of raising ticket prices & majority will stand up in protest.I mean look at people protesting at Delhi Metro fare increase.They should travel in Mumbai locals to realize what happens when you keep the prices of tickets lower/same for years.


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2017)

Very true but there are lots of other things not solving like  vijay mallya and people like that, too chaep monthly seasonal tickets, MST holders boarding on trains that are not for them, too old and too bad conditions of coaches, corruption and not to mention reservation, racism, religious privilege and bureaucracy.

Just read the news below and think the reason behind this :
India doubtful even after WHO lights green signal for dengue vaccine

I know it's  not in the scope of this topic to discuss things like this but there are lots of things which should not continue are continuing and  will continue unless people starts to take responsibility for their actions and go beyond  their little selfishness.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 21, 2017)

Well it takes an open mind to think beyond short term gains & selfishness which sadly is not true for majority in India.

Back to topic,BSNL at least is making some efforts now compared to earlier where it didn't even tried.Maybe the reason is mounting losses & present govt selling Air India to show its willingness to sell PSUs which are running huge losses.BSNL must now also focus on improving its customer care.e.g.I have seen here itself that majority of people don't know that it requires a request to be made to local exchange to get your line speed increased from 2/4mbps & then they complain about BSNL service.This results in BSNL earning bad reputation so BSNL should at least put a disclaimer/note in bold letters under their plans on their website stating that one must make a request to get these increased speeds.


----------



## harry10 (Nov 21, 2017)

All I want is something like 4mbps without fup for 899 or so.. or 10 mbps with 100gb fup for 1100 tops. Jio is taking too ling to launch. Until then bsnl is the only provider for me 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 30, 2017)

So at the end of the month Steam is showing 3.3Mbps as average speed(for last 7 days) for BSNL. Most users aren't getting the speed I guess.

*s19.postimg.org/o7m83cpib/Capture.png


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 30, 2017)

Nothing on Railwire from Steam ? Jio and BSNL are equal ?


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 30, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> Nothing on Railwire from Steam ? Jio and BSNL are equal ?



"Shown below are the average download rates for Steam clients on the *most popular* Internet Service Providers for India, *sorted by the number of bytes delivered to that network.*"


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 30, 2017)

Download rate is the average, right ? How come BSNL and Jio did the same figures ?


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 1, 2017)

No FUP for this month too.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 1, 2017)

meetdilip said:


> Download rate is the average, right ? How come BSNL and Jio did the same figures ?



I don't know what you mean by that question. My previous reply was for why no railwire.


----------



## THeExcelsior (Dec 1, 2017)

lovedonator said:


> No FUP for this month too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


I too received the Happy browsing offer just now.  I don't know how but I seem to have crossed more than 10GB today.  I barely used the internet today as I had some other work, how could it be possible that I crossed 10gigs today?  I didn't even download anything today.

BSNL should just drop the concept of FUP, bring out plans that are tiered on the basis of bandwidth and not fup cap.  BSNL can't keep on giving this Happy browsing offer or stop providing 10Mbps either. I'm sure most of who are getting more than 8 Mbps also agree with this.  We don't want to go back to previous arrangement, we're spoilt.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 1, 2017)

The concept of FUP is not bad per se. What is bad is not having proper unlimited plans. 

There should be both limited and unlimited plans so that customers may choose according to their needs.


----------



## harry10 (Dec 1, 2017)

For any plan the least fup should be 100gb. Anything less isn't worth it. Or just give more plans like 599 one. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 4, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> The concept of FUP is not bad per se. What is bad is not having proper unlimited plans.
> 
> There should be both limited and unlimited plans so that customers may choose according to their needs.


A bit of disagreement,my,Friend.
F.U.P is the most sh!t of all.
Even a network with 8Mbps bandwith without F.U.P will not only attract a large no. of customers,but that would be a jovial experience to use the internet.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 4, 2017)

harry10 said:


> For any plan the least fup should be 100gb. Anything less isn't worth it. Or just give more plans like 599 one.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Rather than a fixed number, it should be a percentage of maximum attainable volume without FUP. Say 10%.


----------



## THeExcelsior (Dec 6, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Rather than a fixed number, it should be a percentage of maximum attainable volume without FUP. Say 10%.



By maximum attainable volume without FUP, do you mean the volume of data consumed if theoretically one kept maximizing the utilization non stop for 30 days?

If so, assuming that one opts for an 8Mbps connection and gets 1MB/s downstream bandwidth.  Then in one day 84.375Gigs and in a month that would amount to 2.472TB of data.  *10% of that* might be too little for heavy users.   

Having Happy Browsing Offer has spoiled my Dad and I who aren't satisfied with anything less than 1080p on Youtube and 1MB/s in download bandwidth while downloading stuff off the internet.  FUP makes no sense in this day and age of Steam, Netflix, Amazon Prime, Soundcloud, Hotstar, huge updates to basically everything from app updates to driver updates and not to mention Windows updates.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 6, 2017)

That is what I mean. There should be a no-FUP plan for people like you and there should be a reasonable FUP plan for people like me. 

(I am happy watching content at 360p/480p on my mobile even with this 10 Mbps connection.)


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 11, 2017)

So what speed Bsnl users getting after fup nowdays


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 11, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> So what speed Bsnl users getting after fup nowdays
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Post FUP speed is 2Mbps in most plans but for now there is no FUP, 8/10 Mbps unlimited.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## dissel (Dec 12, 2017)

When this No FUP going to end - Once it's End it will be utter disappointments, 1080p Youtube and Amazon Prime Videos spoiled me Completly...


----------



## meganin (Dec 19, 2017)

hi all these forums have finally helped to uncap my downstream from 3.1mbps to 8mbps thanks,but cant reach above 5.6mbps and in idm nothing above 720 kbps,here is my adsl values,please go thru this and guide me what can be done,thanks friends
Mode:ADSL2+ Line Coding:Trellis On Status:No Defect Link Power State:L0 DownstreamUpstreamSNR Margin (dB):22.6 26.7 Attenuation (dB):31.0 18.1 Output Power (dBm):12.3 18.6 Attainable Rate (Kbps):16505 1177 Rate (Kbps):7996 496 MSGc (number of bytes in overhead channel message):61 14 B (number of bytes in Mux Data Frame):110 46 M (number of Mux Data Frames in FEC Data Frame):1 1 T (Mux Data Frames over sync bytes):2 1 R (number of check bytes in FEC Data Frame):16 14 S (ratio of FEC over PMD Data Frame length):0.4783 3.2105 L (number of bits in PMD Data Frame):2124 152 D (interleaver depth):64 8 Delay (msec):7 6 Super Frames:375111 371562 Super Frame Errors:0 269272 RS Words:50264966 3106563 RS Correctable Errors:12617 7602661 RS Uncorrectable Errors:0 N/A HEC Errors:0 1047309 OCD Errors:0 0 LCD Errors:0 0 Total Cells:113343992 2422865018 Data Cells:37207632 2446108395 Bit Errors:0 101599218 Total ES:0 25124865 Total SES:0 25056769 Total UAS:15 24993503


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 19, 2017)

Please put that inside CODE /CODE tags to make it readable.


----------



## meganin (Dec 19, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> Please put that inside CODE /CODE tags to make it readable.


sory i din get you,how to make tat readable, here i wil put some most asked values,pls see them..  
Rate (Kbps):7996  SNR Margin (dB):22.6 26.7  Attenuation (dB):31.0 18.1  Rate (Kbps):7996 496


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 19, 2017)

What is your plan? For plans of less than 675/month I think they give only 8 Mbps which your current speed seems to correspond with.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 19, 2017)

Also to test speed download some big file from microsoft(try this: Download The Windows® Automated Installation Kit (AIK) for Windows® 7 from Official Microsoft Download Center ) using 2-3 download managers(FDM,eagleget,ninja download manager,internet download accelerator) on different systems(pc,laptop).


----------



## meganin (Dec 20, 2017)

thanks, cant reach above 5.6mbps and in idm nothing above 720 kbps-this was my previous post,but latly i fouind this-- this 5.6 mbps speed is wen i use by usb cable modem,but if i use lan the speed went upto 6.7,sometimes 7.1 in bsnl speed test delhi server,so now i am thinkin is thers any way to increse rate of tranffer in usb cable modem,but i din get any results..btw my plan is 545 bb,yes i did test by idm,the speed for 5.6mbps went til 730kbps usb ,and in lan it went till close to 800-890-900 hardly.. so is this normal ,pls guide me if u find any abnormal here,thanks guys


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 20, 2017)

What is a USB cable modem?


----------



## meganin (Dec 20, 2017)

its usb cable attached to modem n pc for internet connection,it needs usb modem driver in particular model,no need for lan if usb cable modem works


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 20, 2017)

LAN cable is capable of higher speeds. That's what is ideally recommended for network connections.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2017)

meganin said:


> thanks, cant reach above 5.6mbps and in idm nothing above 720 kbps-this was my previous post,but latly i fouind this-- this 5.6 mbps speed is wen i use by usb cable modem,but if i use lan the speed went upto 6.7,sometimes 7.1 in bsnl speed test delhi server,so now i am thinkin is thers any way to increse rate of tranffer in usb cable modem,but i din get any results..btw my plan is 545 bb,yes i did test by idm,the speed for 5.6mbps went til 730kbps usb ,and in lan it went till close to 800-890-900 hardly.. so is this normal ,pls guide me if u find any abnormal here,thanks guys


Most likely your usb port is running in 1.1/legacy mode.You can confirm by copying some big file from a pen drive connected to same usb port being used to connect modem & if you get less than 4-5MB/s of copying speed then either your usb port is faulty,gone bad,is a 1.1 port from the beginning(only possible if you are using some 4-5 years old cheap no brand cabinet) or there is some OS/driver issue.

As for IDM speeds,I hope you know that connection speed is measured in bits per second while OS/software show copying & download speeds in bytes per second.Because 1 byte is equal to 8 bits,divide connection speed by 8 to get download speed.So for a 8mbps connection download speed in IDM/similar software will be 1MB/s.If IDM is showing download speed of 900KB/s it means connection speed is 900*8=7200kbps=approx. 7mbps.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 20, 2017)

meganin said:


> hi all these forums have finally helped to uncap my downstream from 3.1mbps to 8mbps thanks,but cant reach above 5.6mbps and in idm nothing above 720 kbps,here is my adsl values,please go thru this and guide me what can be done,thanks friends
> 
> ```
> Mode:ADSL2+ Line Coding:Trellis On Status:No Defect Link Power State:L0 DownstreamUpstreamSNR Margin (dB):22.6 26.7 Attenuation (dB):31.0 18.1 Output Power (dBm):12.3 18.6 Attainable Rate (Kbps):16505 1177 Rate (Kbps):7996 496 MSGc (number of bytes in overhead channel message):61 14 B (number of bytes in Mux Data Frame):110 46 M (number of Mux Data Frames in FEC Data Frame):1 1 T (Mux Data Frames over sync bytes):2 1 R (number of check bytes in FEC Data Frame):16 14 S (ratio of FEC over PMD Data Frame length):0.4783 3.2105 L (number of bits in PMD Data Frame):2124 152 D (interleaver depth):64 8 Delay (msec):7 6 Super Frames:375111 371562 Super Frame Errors:0 269272 RS Words:50264966 3106563 RS Correctable Errors:12617 7602661 RS Uncorrectable Errors:0 N/A HEC Errors:0 1047309 OCD Errors:0 0 LCD Errors:0 0 Total Cells:113343992 2422865018 Data Cells:37207632 2446108395 Bit Errors:0 101599218 Total ES:0 25124865 Total SES:0 25056769 Total UAS:15 24993503
> ```


This is what @sling-shot ,meant brother.


----------



## meganin (Dec 21, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Most likely your usb port is running in 1.1/legacy mode.You can confirm by copying some big file from a pen drive connected to same usb port being used to connect modem & if you get less than 4-5MB/s of copying speed then either your usb port is faulty,gone bad,is a 1.1 port from the beginning(only possible if you are using some 4-5 years old cheap no brand cabinet) or there is some OS/driver issue.
> 
> As for IDM speeds,I hope you know that connection speed is measured in bits per second while OS/software show copying & download speeds in bytes per second.Because 1 byte is equal to 8 bits,divide connection speed by 8 to get download speed.So for a 8mbps connection download speed in IDM/similar software will be 1MB/s.If IDM is showing download speed of 900KB/s it means connection speed is 900*8=7200kbps=approx. 7mbps.


hi thnks for this insight,so what can be done to increse speed in usb cable ,any settings i can tweak ,for idm yes i got the point,its jus 800-850-901 very hard,if the usb port is damaged wud tat affect my modem or motherboard long time...coz actuly i connect my laptop to my pc so to hav remote desktop ,laptop hav no screen,my motherboard is old one,modem too,usb cable too,nothing is new i hope.if its os driver issue can i corner wats it is..


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 21, 2017)

Is it not possible to connect via wifi?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2017)

meganin said:


> hi thnks for this insight,so what can be done to increse speed in usb cable ,any settings i can tweak ,for idm yes i got the point,its jus 800-850-901 very hard,if the usb port is damaged wud tat affect my modem or motherboard long time...coz actuly i connect my laptop to my pc so to hav remote desktop ,laptop hav no screen,my motherboard is old one,modem too,usb cable too,nothing is new i hope.if its os driver issue can i corner wats it is..


start a new thread in software issues section posting details of your pc(motherboard model,processor model,windows version,screenshot of device manager showing usb ports list).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 31, 2017)

*BSNL Revises Free Night Calling Time from Existing 9 PM to 7 AM to 10:30 PM to 6 AM on Broadband Plans; Will Be Effective from January 1, 2018*

BSNL (Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited) has already made its first move for 2018. The telecom operator has revised the free night calling timings for its broadband plans, which will be effective from January 1, 2018. Currently, BSNL is offering free night calling from 9 PM to 7 AM with its broadband plans, and starting tomorrow, the free night voice calling will be applicable between 10:30 PM to 6 AM. BSNL has officially released a statement on the same.

The revision of free night calling will be applicable on the Pan-India basis for all the BSNL landline, Broadband, Combo, and FTTH customers. On Sundays, BSNL is offering free voice calling during the entire day. However, the company has confirmed that it’ stopping free voice calling on Sundays in Himachal Pradesh Telecom Circle for both the new and existing customers.

This move will come as a blow to all the BSNL broadband subscribers who’re actively using free night voice calling. Also, BSNL did not reveal the reason behind this revision. BSNL’s unlimited broadband plans start at Rs 499 and do make a note that not all  broadband plans offer landline voice calls.

However, BSNL has some dedicated landline voice calling plans, which offers free night voice calling. If your BSNL broadband plan doesn’t have free voice calling offer, you can always subscribe to any of the BSNL landline plan to enjoy free voice calls.

Talking about the BSNL FTTH plans, it has four FTTH plans and offering FTTH services in 98 cities across the country.

BSNL’s entry-level BB249 broadband plan also offers free night voice calling for the entire plan validity. Broadband plans such as BBG Combo ULD 499, BBG Combo UL 599, BBG Combo ULD 675, BBG Combo ULD 680 ASOM, BBG Combo ULD 845, BBG Combo ULD 945, BBG Combo ULD 950 ASOM comes with free night voice calling option. For broadband plans such as BBG ULD 545 and BBG ULD 795, you need to subscribe a dedicated landline plan to enjoy voice calls. And lastly, BSNL BBG Combo ULD 1199 plan offers free 24 hours voice calls to any network in India.

Source:BSNL Revises Free Night Calling Time from Existing 9 PM to 7 AM to 10:30 PM to 6 AM on Broadband Plans; Will Be Effective from January 1, 2018


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 31, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> BSNL has officially released a statement on the same.



Nothing available on their website


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 31, 2017)

What I feel and apprehend is that all company providers (Network,Voice,Data) will eventually raise the price of various plans/subscriptions(PREPAID and POSTPAID).
We the users/common mass/elite users are bound to accept the price increment as a grain of salt or happily whatsoever.
THIS IS DUE TO OUR  ----> *DEPENDENCE + ACCUSTOMIZATION  + INDULGENCE + OBSESSION*
Human Nature ,Folks.
Peace...


----------



## THeExcelsior (Jan 1, 2018)

I don't know what the hell is happening with my internet connection now.  I just received the happy browsing offer from BSNL.
I started browsing internet by 12:40 and I thought I'd watch some videos and sleep but none of the videos on YouTube were playing. Then did some speed tests and saw that my bandwidth was getting capped to 1.5Mbps.
I restarted the router and reset the connection as well, it was the same. 
I thought to check the bandwidth on the BSNL speed test site and got the happy browsing offer. Bandwidth is restored now. 
But how is it possible that I'm getting the message that I've crossed the FUP within minutes of getting in the internet on the first day of the month?

This happened in December as well.


----------



## coolrider (Jan 5, 2018)

So, is BSNL offering the happy browsing offer for January too?
Has anyone crossed the FUP limit and got the happy browsing offer?
I haven't crossed the FUP yet, but if anyone has crossed it,please share the information as I would like to plan some downloads accordingly.


----------



## Flash (Jan 5, 2018)

coolrider said:


> So, is BSNL offering the happy browsing offer for January too?
> Has anyone crossed the FUP limit and got the happy browsing offer?
> I haven't crossed the FUP yet, but if anyone has crossed it,please share the information as I would like to plan some downloads accordingly.


Yes. Same for this month too (_atleast for me_). Happy browsing


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 5, 2018)

From whatever blog posts I see, BSNL is cutting down freebies in their plan. Taking that into account, NO FUP might go soon as well.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 5, 2018)

meetdilip said:


> From whatever blog posts I see, BSNL is cutting down freebies in their plan. Taking that into account, NO FUP might go soon as well.


Recently came around a news in Google.
BSNL *is removing its FUP  aspect from *its Broadband Plans, since inception.
NOW ,TRUE COMPETITION BEGINS WITH PRIVATE CABLE BROADBAND PLAYERS....


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 5, 2018)

Funny thing is they made an automated call to announce this exciting new offer in which I could call any number for free between 10.30 pm and 9 am. While the old one was from 9 pm to 9 am!


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 5, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> Recently came around a news in Google.
> BSNL *is removing its FUP  aspect from *its Broadband Plans, since inception.
> NOW ,TRUE COMPETITION BEGINS WITH PRIVATE CABLE BROADBAND PLAYERS....


Can you locate the source of that information?


Also I wonder why they are still keeping upload at measly 512 Kbps in a 10 Mbps plan?


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 6, 2018)

How is BSNL able to make my browser forget the tab history when it does the redirection thing to announce that I have crossed FUP? 

By the way, I too got the happy browsing offer today.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 6, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> Can you locate the source of that information?
> 
> 
> Also I wonder why they are still keeping upload at measly 512 Kbps in a 10 Mbps plan?


Source : BSNL Extends the Validity of Entry-Level BB249 Broadband Plan Across All Circles Till March 31, 2018



> ...
> ...
> Also, *BSNL* is running a* promotional offer under which it has removed the FUP limit for all the broadband plans,* meaning customers can enjoy pre-FUP download speeds even after completion of said FUP. And the best part is the BB249 plan is also valid for this promotional offer.
> ...
> ...


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 6, 2018)

Promotional offers are just that. They are meant to draw in customers. They can be withdrawn at any time.


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 6, 2018)

I read somewhere ( possibly a BSNL phamplet) saying 249 plan will stay even after before mentioned promo period. And that it is a regular plan now.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 6, 2018)

I meant more about the promotional 'Happy Browsing' offer without FUP for all plans.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 1, 2018)

I got the 'FUP over, we are extending happy browsing' message within 45 minutes of new month! This must be a record for me.


----------



## Flash (Feb 1, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> I got the 'FUP over, we are extending happy browsing' message within 45 minutes of new month! This must be a record for me.


Not only for you, maybe you got the message because you've exhausted the month FUP within minutes. Seems, they've extending this offer month by month, to combat the other ISPs. Good for BSNL.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 1, 2018)

Right, but can 10 GB be finished in 45 minutes of normal browsing and a single 300 MB download?


----------



## Flash (Feb 1, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> Right, but can 10 GB be finished in 45 minutes of normal browsing and a single 300 MB download?


Or maybe someone is leeching your internet? . It's always advisable to use a network monitoring software, even in the days of surplus data just to track.


----------



## dissel (Feb 1, 2018)

After using 20 years BSNL Landline (Aug-1998) and BSNL Broadband (Dec-2005), finally, The time come to move out from BSNL, Jan-2018 is the month when we finally say goodbye to BSNL service...I moved (15/01/2018) to High-Speed Alliance Broadband Plan PRIME+ which is 40Mbps Truly unlimited (No FUP) for 650/- plus tax for 30 Days billing cycle. 
There is no complain about BSNL in my area, it is quite good actually - There is No Down Time / Speed is excellent according to plan...nothing in particular. I was in BBG ULD 1199 plan at the time of surrender which offers 7.7 Mbps Download speed and 317 Kbps Upload speed at 1497/- per month. Now with Alliance Broadband, I'm getting 37Mbps Download Speed and 11.5Mbps Upload Speed at 767/- per 30 Days...So there is a no-brainer to keep BSNL at all. 

Yesterday, 31/01/2018 - BSNL finally issue a work order for 'Permanent Surrender' for my connection after several repeated visit at Local Exchange and BSNL office.

There is famous quote of a News Paper in Bengali called - 'Porte Hoi noyto Pichiye Porte Hoi' [You must read (our newspaper to keep up) or else you will be left Behind] - 

This is what happens now with BSNL at Metro Cities..BSNL connection getting tossed out.

The reason behind this long post is I genuinely feel sad when I go through this procedure.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 1, 2018)

Flash said:


> Or maybe someone is leeching your internet? . It's always advisable to use a network monitoring software, even in the days of surplus data just to track.


Is it theoretically possible to finish 10 GB in 45 minutes?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 1, 2018)

10gb download=10*1024mb=10240mb
45min=45*60=2700sec
(10240/2700)=3.8Mb/sec=(3.8*8)=approx 30mbps download connection speed


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 1, 2018)

dissel said:


> After using 20 years BSNL Landline (Aug-1998) and BSNL Broadband (Dec-2005), finally, The time come to move out from BSNL, Jan-2018 is the month when we finally say goodbye to BSNL service...I moved (15/01/2018) to High-Speed Alliance Broadband Plan PRIME+ which is 40Mbps Truly unlimited (No FUP) for 650/- plus tax for 30 Days billing cycle.
> There is no complain about BSNL in my area, it is quite good actually - There is No Down Time / Speed is excellent according to plan...nothing in particular. I was in BBG ULD 1199 plan at the time of surrender which offers 7.7 Mbps Download speed and 317 Kbps Upload speed at 1497/- per month. Now with Alliance Broadband, I'm getting 37Mbps Download Speed and 11.5Mbps Upload Speed at 767/- per 30 Days...So there is a no-brainer to keep BSNL at all.
> 
> Yesterday, 31/01/2018 - BSNL finally issue a work order for 'Permanent Surrender' for my connection after several repeated visit at Local Exchange and BSNL office.
> ...


You could have simply downgraded to voice call receive only plan that costs ~85-90/month.Sometimes BSNL connection comes in handy as address proof in certain scenarios.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 1, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> 10gb download=10*1024mb=10240mb
> 45min=45*60=2700sec
> (10240/2700)=3.8Mb/sec=(3.8*8)=approx 30mbps download connection speed


Then it couldn't happen as my speed is only 10 Mbps.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 3, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> You could have simply downgraded to voice call receive only plan that costs ~85-90/month.Sometimes BSNL connection comes in handy as address proof in certain scenarios.


This is* exactly* what I did ,Friend, to update the  Aadhar Card's address of mine.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 4, 2018)

8 Mbps UL at ₹ 675 is still running ?


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 4, 2018)

It is 10 Mbps for that price.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 4, 2018)

No FUP, right ?


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 4, 2018)

No FUP because of Happy Browsing offer. Otherwise the plan itself has FUP.


----------



## ankush baghel (Feb 7, 2018)

@lovedonator 
lovedonator need ur help,same problem as yours,795 ul plan but getting only 150 to 200 kbps without fup,on 15 jan lineman fixed the dead connection but somehow made my speed go haywire,should b getting 700-800 kbps till 20 gb but not,called on 1504 and others but they say its line loss.
help me and tell me how u solved it?


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 7, 2018)

ankush baghel said:


> @lovedonator
> lovedonator need ur help,same problem as yours,795 ul plan but getting only 150 to 200 kbps without fup,on 15 jan lineman fixed the dead connection but somehow made my speed go haywire,should b getting 700-800 kbps till 20 gb but not,called on 1504 and others but they say its line loss.
> help me and tell me how u solved it?


I just contacted my local bsnl office and told them that I'm not getting the speeds I should be getting. They resolved the problem within 3 Hours. 
P.S Due to the no fup offer, you should be getting those speeds after 20 GB too.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## THeExcelsior (Mar 2, 2018)

Hit FUP.  Got Happy Browsing offer.  Seems like its a mainstay.


----------



## nac (Mar 7, 2018)

For the last few months there was no FUP, but seems like they have revised it that from this month.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 7, 2018)

nac said:


> For the last few months there was no FUP, but seems like they have revised it that from this month.


What exactly have they done? For me I think I got the happy browsing offer already. 

I am really frustrated at the 512 Kbps upload speed though. It feels cruel against 10 Mbps download speed.


----------



## Flash (Mar 7, 2018)

Seems Happy browsing offer will be the mainstay, as they don't want to lose happy customers.


----------



## nac (Mar 7, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> What exactly have they done? For me I think I got the happy browsing offer already.
> 
> I am really frustrated at the 512 Kbps upload speed though. It feels cruel against 10 Mbps download speed.


It was buffering when I was a watching a video @ 1080p in youtube, thought FUP was back. Sorry!!!
It's still 8mbps (7.2mbps)


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 25, 2018)

Switched from local isp to Railwire.

Getting 100mbps upto 350GB. 1mbps after that. 1200 including tax.

Only issue is that ports are blocked. Nat type 3. Also ip's are mostly blacklisted (recaptcha on google searches).


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 25, 2018)

*speedtest.net.in/test/17804828


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> Switched from local isp to Railwire.
> 
> Getting 100mbps upto 350GB. 1mbps after that. 1200 including tax.
> 
> Only issue is that ports are blocked. Nat type 3. *Also ip's are mostly blacklisted (recaptcha on google searches).*



Thanks for the info. This looks annoying.


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2018)

Am yet to cross BSNL FUP for this month. 
Is the happy browsing offer still going on?


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes. Got it yesterday


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> *speedtest.net.in/test/17804828


Really enjoying the new internet it seems. Pings are also great for you.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 26, 2018)

I heard that BSNL 249 plan gives unlimited usage, is that true? Even though it says to limit the speed after like 5 GB or something but it doesn't, can someone confirm that? Question is applicable for all BSNL users, is the mentioned FUP limit not applied in real life usage, for other plans as well?


----------



## meetdilip (Apr 27, 2018)

Since a few months now, BSNL is not applying FUP to those plans. I am not sure how long they will do that.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2018)

meetdilip said:


> Since a few months now, BSNL is not applying FUP to those plans. I am not sure how long they will do that.


Thanks. Is it the 249 plan only where FUP is not applied, or across all BSNL plans?


----------



## Dr. House (May 14, 2018)

Please help! Till last month I was satisfied with BSNL as I was getting upto 8.5 download (as per plan it's upto 10mbps but's fine) speed from the day 1 to last day, thanks to happy browsing offer. But from this month I am getting just 1.7 mbps speed.

*imgur.com/a/2SwnWx9
*imgur.com/a/2SwnWx9.jpg
*imgur.com/a/2SwnWx9

I talked to SDO and he said as per Plan 675 ULD you're supposed to upto 2 mbps. Your SNR value and line is fine.
But from the day 1, I am getting less than 2 mbps (prev use to get 8.5 mbps) and then clicked continue happy browsing and restarted modem still getting less than 2 mbps. What should I do now? Change the plan or what?

Imgur

Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## sling-shot (May 14, 2018)

For 675 plan you should still be getting 10 Mbps. Talk to the internet division. Your profile might have been reset. Mine went to 4 Mbps and then it had to be reset.


----------



## dilipcybex (May 14, 2018)

There is nothing you can do at all, if happy browsing offer is not working. Maybe, resetting port at exchange can do some good.


----------



## Dr. House (May 14, 2018)

You mean I need to go and tell reset my profile?? I am not even getting my FUP speed of 10 mbps, I got 1.7 mbps from day 1.

What should I do now, in the end of last month my exchange caught in electric overheat and due to which mine and others card burnt and got new as per office due to which I was not getting DSL for last two weeks of April. May be this is why some reset happen. What should I do now?


----------



## sling-shot (May 15, 2018)

In the district level there is an internet division. You need to speak with them and ask them to set your profile to 10 Mbps. 

Before that you need to see your modem's statistics page and find if your modem can attain that speed first. When you open modem settings in your browser, you will see current speed and maximum attainable speed.


----------



## Dr. House (May 15, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> In the district level there is an internet division. You need to speak with them and ask them to set your profile to 10 Mbps.
> 
> Before that you need to see your modem's statistics page and find if your modem can attain that speed first. When you open modem settings in your browser, you will see current speed and maximum attainable speed.



My modem is TP Link TD-W8968 v4

As per 192.168.1.1

*imgur.com/a/7JLYlOM
See this it's attainable rate of 10 mbps
Imgur


----------



## dilipcybex (May 15, 2018)

Are you it is nothing related to your end ? If you are confident about it, talking to exchange is the best bet. Normally, it is the port speed that plays villain in such cases.


----------



## Dr. House (May 15, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> In the district level there is an internet division. You need to speak with them and ask them to set your profile to 10 Mbps.
> 
> Before that you need to see your modem's statistics page and find if your modem can attain that speed first. When you open modem settings in your browser, you will see current speed and maximum attainable speed.


He reset profile but no change yet.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 15, 2018)

If he reset profile then rate in modem line status(currently ~2mbps in your pic) should also change & become much closer to attainable rate of ~10mbps.Have you restarted the modem?


----------



## Dr. House (May 15, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> If he reset profile then rate in modem line status(currently ~2mbps in your pic) should also change & become much closer to attainable rate of ~10mbps.Have you restarted the modem?


Yes I restarted it, will talk to JTO again tomorrow for the double conformation of profile reset. Does it takes a lot of time to reset the profile?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 15, 2018)

No idea as never asked for it.It should not take more than 1-2 days though(assuming it involves resetting speed limit at some other place too like some kind of double confirmation/setting etc one at local exchange & another at some regional centre).


----------



## dilipcybex (May 16, 2018)

What are the allowed attenuation rates ? Yours look higher.

Try using a different modem to test.


----------



## Dr. House (May 16, 2018)

dilipcybex said:


> What are the allowed attenuation rates ? Yours look higher.
> 
> Try using a different modem to test.


I did changed to DLink modem and speed is same. I talked to SDO and he said he will tell me confirmation of profile reset by 4pm.


----------



## sling-shot (May 16, 2018)

As long as the attainable rate is significantly higher than 10 Mbps, he should be able to get 10 Mbps. It might just be an error in the exchange settings. 


dilipcybex said:


> What are the allowed attenuation rates ? Yours look higher.
> 
> Try using a different modem to test.


----------



## dilipcybex (May 16, 2018)

It looks like someone messed up something at the exchange. Maybe, some senior guy was teaching a junior person.


----------



## Dr. House (May 16, 2018)

dilipcybex said:


> It looks like someone messed up something at the exchange. Maybe, some senior guy was teaching a junior person.


They said there is no change everything is as it is.
I called 4pm and then 4:30pm nobody picked up the call. Still getting 1.7 mbps.


----------



## Dr. House (May 17, 2018)

I talked to JTO and he said he already reset your profile on 15th May.


----------



## REY619 (May 17, 2018)

Dr. House said:


> I talked to JTO and he said he already reset your profile on 15th May.


If problem still persists, push them to change the port. 99% of time the problem lies in the port.


----------



## Dr. House (May 17, 2018)

REY619 said:


> If problem still persists, push them to change the port. 99% of time the problem lies in the port.


Line is perfect, in fact they changed my line again with copper wire for this case. Getting 20 SNR, 60ms ping. The problem seems to be some error due to which my speed was 2 mbps from the day 1 of FUP of 10GB and after the FUP over the speed remains the same 2 mbps. This means the network thought my speed was 2 mbps for first 10 GB and then providing 2 mbps for rest of the days.

Update: I talked to JTO he said he will reset my profile again to 10 mbps by sending some email to bangalore for this. Might get resolved till the evening. 
(Fingers crossed)


----------



## dilipcybex (May 17, 2018)

Unless it is a line issue, there is nothing you can do. Exchange people need to figure it out and fix it for you.


----------



## Dr. House (May 17, 2018)

dilipcybex said:


> Unless it is a line issue, there is nothing you can do. Exchange people need to figure it out and fix it for you.


They say 2 mbps is sufficient speed, 675 ULD is suppose to give you 2 mbps only. What's the problem? They don't even know about happy browsing plan.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 17, 2018)

Dr. House said:


> They say 2 mbps is sufficient speed, 675 ULD is suppose to give you 2 mbps only. What's the problem? They don't even know about happy browsing plan.


Switch to a local fiber broadband provider.


----------



## dilipcybex (May 17, 2018)

Dr. House said:


> They don't even know about happy browsing plan.




That's what I am trying to say. Your best chance is to convince the BSNL staff. There is nothing you can do in this.


----------



## sling-shot (May 17, 2018)

They are lying. 10 Mbps / 8 Mbps was made standard across all plans above 675 long back. In the first 3 months it was common for all plans. Later they made it Happy Browsing plan. Something seems off here. 

Can you go to the exchange in person? 



Dr. House said:


> They say 2 mbps is sufficient speed, 675 ULD is suppose to give you 2 mbps only. What's the problem? They don't even know about happy browsing plan.


----------



## sling-shot (May 17, 2018)

BSNL Takes on Private Broadband Operators by Offering 1500GB FUP Per Month

The most interesting thing in this is the best offer of a free email ID with international level storage capacity of 5 MB per ID!


----------



## REY619 (May 17, 2018)

Just open a grievance at CPGRAMS-Home , make sure to include each and every details, including their ignorance about plans and speeds.
They run around like mad when there is pressure from above.(speaking from experience)


----------



## Dr. House (May 17, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> They are lying. 10 Mbps / 8 Mbps was made standard across all plans above 675 long back. In the first 3 months it was common for all plans. Later they made it Happy Browsing plan. Something seems off here.
> 
> Can you go to the exchange in person?


The biggest problem is if there is no happy browsing offer now, why the hell I am not getting 10 mbps speed for my initial 10GB. If line is fine and profile has been reset twice. What is the problem?


----------



## Dr. House (May 17, 2018)

REY619 said:


> Just open a grievance at CPGRAMS-Home , make sure to include each and every details, including their ignorance about plans and speeds.
> They run around like mad when there is pressure from above.(speaking from experience)


How much time it takes to get response from CPGRAMS?


----------



## sling-shot (May 17, 2018)

Dr. House said:


> The biggest problem is if there is no happy browsing offer now, why the hell I am not getting 10 mbps speed for my initial 10GB. If line is fine and profile has been reset twice. What is the problem?



Correct. They have to figure it out.


----------



## REY619 (May 18, 2018)

Dr. House said:


> How much time it takes to get response from CPGRAMS?


You can track the status and progress of your grievance online. In my case the case had been allotted to the concerned authority on the same day. They keep pushing the department against which the complaint has been made.


----------



## Dr. House (May 20, 2018)

REY619 said:


> You can track the status and progress of your grievance online. In my case the case had been allotted to the concerned authority on the same day. They keep pushing the department against which the complaint has been made.


Today I reported that hope I get help and support by them. Thanks man!


----------



## sling-shot (May 20, 2018)

Did you go to the exchange?


----------



## Dr. House (May 21, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> Did you go to the exchange?


I did last week. Will go tomorrow as well.


----------



## Dr. House (May 23, 2018)

UPDATE: I am getting 5.5 mbps speed now. As per my D-Link modem:

Line Rate :
Downstream Line Rate (Kbps): 6479
Upstream Line Rate (Kbps): 632

Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Attainable Rate: is now 7460 kbps (prev 10,064 but speed less than 2 mbps)

The only thing that is bad is SNR 8 dB. Previously 20dB.
I thanked JTO and told this problem of poor SNR, he said after reseting profile the SNR decreases, it is common. Either you can get good speed or SNR as our system are old and not designed to provide high speed.


----------



## dilipcybex (May 23, 2018)

Downstream rate can be higher. Your promised speed is 8 Mbps


----------



## Dr. House (May 23, 2018)

dilipcybex said:


> Downstream rate can be higher. Your promised speed is 8 Mbps


No upto 10 mbps as per plan ULD 675 but how? SNR is 8 dB. I want above 15dB for proper speed.


----------



## dilipcybex (May 23, 2018)

Talk to whoever helped you last time. What you have as rate is well below 10 Mbps


----------



## Dr. House (May 23, 2018)

dilipcybex said:


> Talk to whoever helped you last time. What you have as rate is well below 10 Mbps


He said either you get good SNR or get good speed. Machines are old and are capable for 2 mbps.
Imgur


----------



## dilipcybex (May 23, 2018)

From what I see, they just need to set upstream and downstream rates properly. It can be easily done from exchange, if they want to. They are just being lazy.


----------



## sling-shot (May 23, 2018)

It doesn't entirely look like that because attainable rate is low too. The line between exchange and house is not clear I guess. Chances of getting full speed seem to be low. 

Even then present speed is still better than before.


----------



## Dr. House (May 23, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> It doesn't entirely look like that because attainable rate is low too. The line between exchange and house is not clear I guess. Chances of getting full speed seem to be low.
> 
> Even then present speed is still better than before.


So how does I use to get 8.5 mbps speed till April? When I was getting 2mbps SNR was 20 dB.


----------



## Dr. House (May 23, 2018)

dilipcybex said:


> From what I see, they just need to set upstream and downstream rates properly. It can be easily done from exchange, if they want to. They are just being lazy.


He said this setting profile is done from Noida for all UP West towns. Not in their hands. I don't think he is being lazy as he visits my clinic time to time, a known person.


----------



## dilipcybex (May 23, 2018)

As I said before, there is nothing to be done from your end. Your chances depend on how well you convince BSNL babus


----------



## REY619 (May 23, 2018)

Dr. House said:


> *He said this setting profile is done from Noida for all UP West towns.* Not in their hands. I don't think he is being lazy as he visits my clinic time to time, a known person.


This is a lie. I am from Meerut and my profiling was changed from my local exchange.
I had the exact same problem. One night I was getting absolutely fine speed of 10mbps, and next morning it was 4mbps. There was no fault in line or cable. SNR was 5 and 6, attainable rate went down to 6mbps.
Only thing that needed to be done was the PORT changing. They needed to change the Port and speed was back to normal.
Attainable rate now is 28mbps, SNR is 25 and 30.
So ask them to change the port.
Also, how far is the exchange from your home?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 23, 2018)

Changing DSLAM port depends on availability of free DSLAM ports at local exchange though.


----------



## Dr. House (May 23, 2018)

REY619 said:


> This is a lie. I am from Meerut and my profiling was changed from my local exchange.
> I had the exact same problem. One night I was getting absolutely fine speed of 10mbps, and next morning it was 4mbps. There was no fault in line or cable. SNR was 5 and 6, attainable rate went down to 6mbps.
> Only thing that needed to be done was the PORT changing. They needed to change the Port and speed was back to normal.
> Attainable rate now is 28mbps, SNR is 25 and 30.
> ...


It's around 2km. I use to get 20+ dB SNR, JTO said there are so many disturbances in the line in our city. Nobody gets good SNR. Do you mean should I ask for DSLAM port changing? Is there anything line man can do in my case? Because earlier they said it's disturbance in line parameter.

UPDATE: My attainable rate increased to 13k and getting speed of 6.72 mbps now. SNR is 9.5 dB now. Is this because of evening time?

Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Imgur


----------



## chimera201 (May 23, 2018)

^ There are things called switches at the DSLAM exchange. The switches might have gone bad. They will have to replace it with new ones. Just saying it's a possibility.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 23, 2018)

SNR rate may go up & down depending on traffic & noise in the lines.e.g.in rainy season snr fluctuates more compared to summer.It may depend on time too as during heavy traffic timing the congestion & therefore noise in the system will be highest.


----------



## Dr. House (May 24, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> ^ There are things called switches at the DSLAM exchange. The switches might have gone bad. They will have to replace it with new ones. Just saying it's a possibility.


Thanks! man I will go to exchange in free time and make them to do that.


----------



## chimera201 (May 24, 2018)

Dr. House said:


> Thanks! man I will go to exchange in free time and make them to do that.



Ask for port changing first. It's that or the switches going bad.
But I guess what they do when they change the port is that they just switch it to someone else's port. So basically someone else might suffer


----------



## chimera201 (May 24, 2018)

Actually you could bring your router along with you to the exchange. They can connect it directly to your current port with your login. So you can check it then and there itself whether you are getting downstream 10240(?)Kbps or not. This will also eliminate the possibility of line interference between the exchange and your home.


----------



## Dr. House (May 24, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Actually you could bring your router along with you to the exchange. They can connect it directly to your current port with your login. So you can check it then and there itself whether you are getting downstream 10240(?)Kbps or not. This will also eliminate the possibility of line interference between the exchange and your home.


See I have been downgraded to get 4mbps Imgur

I will go to exchange tomorrow, didn't get free time today.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 4, 2018)

Dr. House said:


> See I have been downgraded to get 4mbps Imgur
> 
> I will go to exchange tomorrow, didn't get free time today.



Has there been any progress on this?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am seeing an Upstream rate of 612 Kbps and Downstream 11220 Kbps today. This looks odd but if I actually get a bit of extra speed, I am not complaining 

Speedof.me shows 74 ms latency, 510 Kbps upload and 9.75 Mbps download.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 9, 2018)

I had crossed my FUP and was offered Happy Browsing a few days before. Today I find that my speed is restricted to 2 Mbps down and 512 Kbps up. Is this for me alone or anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 11, 2018)

Did you guys learn about the new ftth plans? Rolling out tomorrow.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 11, 2018)

BSNL Offers 500GB Data, 50Mbps Speed With New Rs. 777 FTTH Plan

I cry.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 11, 2018)

I am not interested in limited plans. I am happy with lower speeded unlimited plans. 

--------

Looks like Happy Browsing is over for me. Stuck at 2 Mbps.


----------



## harry10 (Jun 11, 2018)

Allu Azad said:


> BSNL Offers 500GB Data, 50Mbps Speed With New Rs. 777 FTTH Plan
> 
> I cry.


New means a new customer or someone going from wired broadband to ftth will be considered new as well?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## zohansinha (Jun 12, 2018)

i was using the wired plan ( non FTTH ) but these FTTH plans are too temptiong
anyone knw what the hell is this ONT device that we need to buy ? wont my TPLink TD-W8968 router suffice , these damn bsnl employees dont knw shit


----------



## zohansinha (Jun 12, 2018)

Dr. House said:


> See I have been downgraded to get 4mbps Imgur
> 
> I will go to exchange tomorrow, didn't get free time today.


any idea About BSNL FTTH , ONT evice , wont it directly worl with my old wifi router


----------



## meetdilip (Jun 12, 2018)

It's BSNL in the end. If something goes wrong on Friday evening, nothing will be ok till Monday. The same babus and a new technology.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 12, 2018)

zohansinha said:


> i was using the wired plan ( non FTTH ) but these FTTH plans are too temptiong
> anyone knw what the hell is this ONT device that we need to buy ? wont my TPLink TD-W8968 router suffice , these damn bsnl employees dont knw shit


ONT device is provided by ISP,these are too costly to be purchased by a typical home user.From ONT a lan wire output will be provided which can then be connected to any router.Also FTTH installation is costly for BSNL(fyi BSNL is the 2nd largest loss making psu after air india) so forget about getting it in your area unless it is a housing society or a very posh area with demand for such connections.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 13, 2018)

Yeah they are not only loss making they are almost bankrupt too, but saw on news that they are taking a 4000 cr loan or some shit. It's just good to see that they wanna stay in the business. I mean why not, these babus here just sit their ass off in office all day long and get almost a six figure salary at the end of the month.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 13, 2018)

^^Exactly why air india & bsnl needs to be privatized.It is yours,mine & every Indian's money(which we pay as taxes) they are burning after all.


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2018)

The reason of such losses to BSNL or any other government  organization is due to large number of employees who does have work culture, way higher salary than what they deserve, no performance review and too much free usage by loads of privileged people also known as VIP  Even if jio fibre covers entire country and BSNL will be there like Air India which still exists on the world of cheap flights. Same goes for Govt. banks. Our politicians run these not for greater good but more for their vote bank and this is why they can't take any strong step to revive such mammoth organizations.

What more harrowing is many who work on these ( no offence meant to anyone ) organizations have a habit of misuse it's  resources. For us when Jio Fibre rolls out on the majority part of developed cities at-least we will some more lucrative offers from BSNL.

Sorry for taking this discussion off topic.


----------



## meetdilip (Jun 13, 2018)

BSNL employees think that bribe is their birth right. Without that, nothing will work there.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 14, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> I had crossed my FUP and was offered Happy Browsing a few days before. Today I find that my speed is restricted to 2 Mbps down and 512 Kbps up. Is this for me alone or anyone else seeing this?


I was happily getting 7-8 mbps till sunday. I went for 3 days out of town turn on, came back it shows disconnected, found out my staff didn't pay BSNL bill for 2 months as there was no bill provided by them. I sent my staff member to pay the bill today morning and by afternoon my suspended connection got reactivated. And see what I  found 2 mbps download speed and 512 upload speed now. NOT AGAIN!


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 14, 2018)

I think BSNL people are experimenting with speeds and seeing if their modernised network (to whatever extent) can sustain a higher speed. 

And also I seriously suspect the quality of background software they are using too. Or it could just be a random mistake on the part of people who take care of internet profile settings. 

You need to talk to the exchange guys and ask them again to set your profile higher.


----------



## meetdilip (Jun 15, 2018)

Dr. House said:


> there was no bill provided by them.



I get SMS ( multiple ) reminding me to pay the bill


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 15, 2018)

Could be they have moved him to electronic billing only and the emails are getting lost.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 15, 2018)

One can link BSNL landline account for bill payment on phonepe app & after one payment the app sends reminder notifications for future bills on mobile even if BSNL doesn't.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 15, 2018)

I Greenify that as I get irritated by all the spam.
One gets SMS anyway.


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 17, 2018)

sling-shot said:


> I think BSNL people are experimenting with speeds and seeing if their modernised network (to whatever extent) can sustain a higher speed.
> 
> And also I seriously suspect the quality of background software they are using too. Or it could just be a random mistake on the part of people who take care of internet profile settings.
> 
> You need to talk to the exchange guys and ask them again to set your profile higher.


Asked for reset of profile, getting 6.5 Mbps now. (Plan BBG ULD 675)


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 5, 2018)

Anyone using "Experience Unlimited Broadband 249" plan? What's the speed after FUP? If it's 8Mbps then this might be the best plan to get.

*www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_less_speed.html


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 5, 2018)

^^I think somebody here posted that on this plan they strictly follow the FUP(aka 1mbps) & also if this was true I am sure there would have been many reports regarding this here & elsewhere.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 8, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^I think somebody here posted that on this plan they strictly follow the FUP(aka 1mbps) & also if this was true I am sure there would have been many reports regarding this here & elsewhere.



Well it was a promotional plan before. Now it is a standard plan like the others. Not sure whether FUP is still there on that plan.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 9, 2018)

BSNL Rs 249 Entry-Level Broadband Plans Gets Validity Extension Again: 5 Things to Know

So anyone?


----------



## nac (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks for the info @chimera201 
Just learned that BSNL have this plan after reading your post. Gonna change to this plan.


----------



## chris (Aug 9, 2018)

I am on 100 Mbps BSNL FTTH plan,  on speed test, i only get 50 Mbps download, but get 80 Mbps upload.

Speed test to local server

Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Here is one test to Singapore server

Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Any idea why my download speed limited at 50 Mbps ?


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 9, 2018)

Is your router and adapters capable of 100 Mbps ?


----------



## chris (Aug 9, 2018)

meetdilip said:


> Is your router and adapters capable of 100 Mbps ?



I am using TP-LINK TD-W8968. The ONU is provided by Cable Operator, that is INET model, they say it support 1 Gbps, i have no idea about it. As you can see from speedtest, my upload speed is 80 Mbps. Only download is slow.


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 9, 2018)

It is BSNL. Odd things can happen. Talk to someone at exchange.



chris said:


> As you can see from speedtest, my upload speed is 80 Mbps. Only download is slow.



Embed from now on, please.


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 9, 2018)

chris said:


> TP-LINK TD-W8968



It is capable of 300 Mbps


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 9, 2018)

nac said:


> Thanks for the info @chimera201
> Just learned that BSNL have this plan after reading your post. Gonna change to this plan.



Did you change the plan?


----------



## nac (Aug 9, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Did you change the plan?


Yes, I did.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 9, 2018)

nac said:


> Yes, I did.



Did you cross FUP? What's the speed you are getting now?


----------



## nac (Aug 9, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Did you cross FUP? What's the speed you are getting now?


I didn't check the speed and I don't know if I have crossed FUP for sure. But as usual youtube videos streaming in FHD without buffering. So I think this FUP is just for namesake.


----------



## nac (Aug 9, 2018)

Here is the speedtest result. Tested just now.
I am in this plan since 2nd week of July. For sure I reached FUP limit of 5GB for the month of July, but videos streamed without buffering. So yeah, I am getting upto 8mbps all the way. 

*i.imgur.com/M7xb83o.png


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 9, 2018)

If we are going to get 8Mbps flat on 249 plan I don't know what the other plans are for


----------



## nac (Aug 9, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> If we are going to get 8Mbps flat on 249 plan I don't know what the other plans are for


It was the case even before. I was on 499/- plan and I was getting upto 8mbps all the way. I thought they will roll back and enforce this FUP thing, but they never did.

Did you check the promotional plans? That's even more crazy. They are offering upto 20mbps for just 99/-. Of course, with daily FUP limit.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 9, 2018)

Most won't get 20Mbps. Heck some people here were complaining they weren't getting 10Mbps. 8Mbps is the best to go with BSNL's ancient ADSL lines.


----------



## nac (Aug 10, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Most won't get 20Mbps. Heck some people here were complaining they weren't getting 10Mbps. 8Mbps is the best to go with BSNL's ancient ADSL lines.


That's the reason they are using the term "up to" and it's subject to technical feasibility.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 7, 2018)

I dont understand why bsnl is only allowing new customers to opt for their FTTH plans-also i found that they have started a number of new tariffs such as BBG combo uld 300GB where one can get upto 20 MBps per day as long as their usage doesn't exceed 10gb-but that too is only intended for new users and their existing customers cannot reap any of the benefits from these new plans.

This will surely anger and annoy a major portion their existing user base who have been using their  overpriced broadband plans for all these years(like me,as there are no other alternatives in my area).

This is surely a weird company-i am not sure they understand how to do business-when they come up with some attractive new offer it inevitably ships with so many loopholes and annoying quirks that they tend to become largely useless for the most part.

If they are trying to lure new customers with these offers i am not sure how successful they will really be in the long run-most people dont even bother with bsnl these days due to the availability of cable broadband at a fraction of the price of a bsnl connection in most areas.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 7, 2018)

^^They always give such plans to new customers first & after 3-4 months they start giving it to existing customers.


----------



## chetansha (Oct 7, 2018)

I had a BSNL landline and saw the 99/- plan ( 1.5 GB per day 20mbps + unlimited calling . I opted for that plan as I wanted free landline calls.
I got the bill of 670/- something and was shocked.
They did not inform me that there will be one time charge of 750/- for plan changes. 
Stupid bsnl idiots.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 7, 2018)

cheransha said:


> I had a BSNL landline and saw the 99/- plan ( 1.5 GB per day 20mbps + unlimited calling . I opted for that plan as I wanted free landline calls.
> I got the bill of 670/- something and was shocked.
> They did not inform me that there will be one time charge of 750/- for plan changes.
> Stupid bsnl idiots.
> ...


Then can it be assumed that your bill amount won't exceed rs 99 in the upcoming months? If it really turns out to be the case then its perhaps an even more useful scheme than jio's 4g offers 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## chetansha (Oct 7, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Then can it be assumed that your bill amount won't exceed rs 99 in the upcoming months? If it really turns out to be the case then its perhaps an even more useful scheme than jio's 4g offers
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


99 + tax . Will post bill once I get it.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 5, 2018)

BSNL Broadband: Ad Injection, Random Redirection to Malware Websites | BSNL Broadband


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 10, 2018)

I have raised this issue with my local exchange people. Initially as expected they flatly refused saying that the fault lies in my end. But I presented all of my research and reasoning (including the Broadband Forum link) he finally agreed to escalate it to higher authorities. I have not heard of any feedback yet.


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 11, 2018)

It is done at an escalated level. I don't think exchange authorities can do anything. Happening so since almost 2 years now. Ad injection is nothing new. The news is that they are using DNS poisoning.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 11, 2018)

I just used IPsec suggested on that thread. Haven't encountered since.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 11, 2018)

Is there any plan in bsnl which provides symmetric download upload speeds?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 11, 2018)

No,unless you count ~512kbps download speed as acceptable.


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 12, 2018)

theterminator said:


> Is there any plan in bsnl which provides symmetric download upload speeds?



ADSL is *Asymmetric* Data Subscriber Line. No point in asking symmetry unless it is FTTH.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 12, 2018)

Also even if connection is symmetric the ISP may still set upload speeds asymmetric.e.g.hathway 50mbps plans have ~5mbps upload speed.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 12, 2018)

I think the current 512 Kbps upload speed is not the maximum attainable though. It might be possible to get at least 1 Mbps upload if BSNL allows. This may mean reducing download speed a bit say from 10 Mbps to 8 Mbps.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 12, 2018)

I do get a little more than 512Kbps

*www.speedtest.net/result/7792395272.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 12, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> No,unless you count ~512kbps download speed as acceptable.


Isn't BSNL providing 2Mbps as its minimum broadband speed??


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 12, 2018)

kg11sgbg said:


> Isn't BSNL providing 2Mbps as its minimum broadband speed??


It is & that is why "symmetric download upload" is now not possible but earlier you could say it was "symmetric" after the FUP.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 22, 2018)

did bsnl discontinue their rs.599 plan? this particular plan details are are not available on their website now.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 22, 2018)

rijinpk1 said:


> did bsnl discontinue their rs.599 plan? this particular plan details are are not available on their website now.



The only reasonable plan is the Rs. 249 plan now unless your connection gets capped post FUP. If you are not on 249 plan then switch to it ASAP. Don't give BSNL more money.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 25, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> The only reasonable plan is the Rs. 249 plan now unless your connection gets capped post FUP. If you are not on 249 plan then switch to it ASAP. Don't give BSNL more money.



i thought it was available for new customers only. but it seems like it is available for everyone now. will check the same


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 3, 2018)

Heard bsnl is implementing daily fup limits now.

Any info?


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 3, 2018)

Yes. BSNL Increases Price of Rs 249 Broadband Plan to Rs 299 and Offering Three Times More Data


----------



## nac (Dec 3, 2018)

That's more like a downgrade. Despite it's free, I am not using landline for both incoming and outgoing. Even though there was FUP, it was not enforced. Now with revised plan, I don't know they're gonna do it.


----------



## theterminator (Dec 3, 2018)

the above plan is for new customers right? also the 549 plan is for new customers?


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 6, 2018)

BSNL updated their unlimited broadband plans with per day FUP


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 6, 2018)

I am only looking at the positive side of this. As a home user with moderate data needs, I feel 5 GB/day of 10 Mbps and unlimited 2 Mbps later on (which is good enough for normal browsing activities) is far better than 10 GB for the whole month or even 30 GB. Here even though the day counts from 12 midnight for counting purpose a normal person only becomes active after sunrise. During the working hours I am rarely home. So a period of around 6 hours from 6 pm to 12 midnight is where I need most data. And unless there is a heavy update or badly needed media, I do not cross 5 GB in a day. Even then the thing is reset at 12 am so I can draw from next day's data.

I will stay with 675 plan for now. It is sad that I won't get the Amazon Prime offer as my plan is below 800.


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 7, 2018)

Man, this sucks!





Cyberghost said:


> BSNL updated their unlimited broadband plans with per day FUP



Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## theterminator (Dec 7, 2018)

Is there a way to change plan without going to bsnl office and submitting written application?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2018)

theterminator said:


> Is there a way to change plan without going to bsnl office and submitting written application?


I don't think so.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 8, 2018)

Admittedly i have not read the thread for sometime. Came in here to get a quick support. Can anyone advice me on getting a BSNL FTTH  (777 Plan). What i want to know is currently i am on ULD 945 plan and while going through the new plan changes found that the FTTH plan is costing less than what i am paying now and gives a lot more speed and limit. Heard that BSNL is servicing FTTH using 3rd party vendor and having never used FTTH, is it a good idea?


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 8, 2018)

jackal_79 said:


> Heard that BSNL is servicing FTTH using 3rd party vendor



It is true. Our LCO is offering BSNL FTTH through his line.



jackal_79 said:


> and having never used FTTH, is it a good idea?



FTTH is a superior technology when compared to ADSL. If your LCO has a nicely maintained network, it is good for customers.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 8, 2018)

That's the thing. Bsnl is starting fresh in my town. So no history to go on. I know fiber is far superior to copper. But what I want to know is if they are providing service through 3rd party, how will be the support.





meetdilip said:


> It is true. Our LCO is offering BSNL FTTH through his line.
> 
> 
> 
> FTTH is a superior technology when compared to ADSL. If your LCO has a nicely maintained network, it is good for customers.



Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## meetdilip (Dec 8, 2018)

I am afraid you have to try it to know that. If you trust your LCO of good support, that will be something for you. Talk to someone helpful at BSNL exchange and ask about how they are planning to provide line.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 11, 2018)

Applying wireless broadband logic to wired broadband. BSNL never disappoints with it's retardness. 

Tried going to BSNL selfcare site to check plans
*i.postimg.cc/yWqwT1tY/Capture.png


----------



## Flash (Dec 12, 2018)

theterminator said:


> Is there a way to change plan without going to bsnl office and submitting written application?


There's an URL. 
BSNL CUSTOMER CARE

But not, whether this works now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2018)

Flash said:


> There's an URL.
> BSNL CUSTOMER CARE
> 
> But not, whether this works now.


It never worked,plan change will never happen without a written application submitted at local exchange.Applying online just makes the process a bit faster as probably their internal system then tracks the status of application.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 12, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> It never worked,plan change will never happen without a written application submitted at local exchange.Applying online just makes the process a bit faster as probably their internal system then tracks the status of application.



The selfcare site did work for me because that is how i changed it to 249 plan before. The security certificate for the site has expired though.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 13, 2018)

Well it never worked for me,at least here in NCR region.Maybe they changed it in later years(post 2014-15 maybe) or maybe it depends on region.


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm not getting the 10Mbps speed for even 10 GB. Constant 2 Mbps only.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 13, 2018)

What is the attainable rate shown by your modem?


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 13, 2018)

Will have to look it up. I was getting 10 Mbps unlimited till last month.





sling-shot said:


> What is the attainable rate shown by your modem?



Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Dec 23, 2018)

Is Happy Browsing offer still there? 
I didn't get the offer this month, after i exhausted my FUP


----------



## nac (Dec 24, 2018)

^ Yes, they have enforced that FUP limit from this month. No more 'happy browsing'. And they have revised mine BB249 to BB299. Now FUP limit for my plan is not based on monthly data, but daily.


----------



## Flash (Dec 26, 2018)

nac said:


> ^ Yes, they have enforced that FUP limit from this month. No more 'happy browsing'.


Too bad. Atleast they should've left the speed after FUP as 2Mbps (_as they've increased the minimum BB limit from 512kbps to 2Mbps in 2017_), as it existed before Happy Browsing offer for below 600/- plans. Now, they have changed it to 1Mbps.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 26, 2018)

See This:
BSNL injecting banner ads into broadband user connections


Veek M said:


> Hi everyone
> unfortunately you have reached the wrong conclusion. Please read this thread: BSNL is NOT injecting the ads into our HTTP connections!! It's a CDN server called tinypass. Block them! They are deliberately maligning BSNL! : IndiaSpeaks
> 
> BSNL IS NOT INJECTING ads. Please check the Browser call stack for that request. (I have included snapshots in that Reddit link and you will quite clearly see that from the Firefox Call Stack, it's quite clear that *tinypass.min.js* is the culprit! If you then examine the src code for TinyPass you will immediately notice that they have hard-coded the BSNL IP in their Javascript. (Please read that Reddit link: it explains with snapshots, what's going on). TinyPass is a CDN and their developer.tinypass.com is hosted on AirTel!
> ...


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 26, 2018)

Everyone knows that BSNL is not injecting ads intentionally. It is some third party making use of the totally unsecure BSNL network for their own profit. It is BSNL's job to secure their network.

A year ago this happened:
BrickerBot Dev Claims Cyber-Attack That Affected Over 60,000 Indian Modems

And the security still hasn't changed much since then.


----------



## nac (Jan 8, 2019)

Seems like this month there is no FUP limit.


----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2019)

nac said:


> Seems like this month there is no FUP limit.


Furthermore, the telco also ended its ‘Happy Browsing‘ Offer in most circles, meaning the once you exhaust daily FUP, your speeds will be dropped to 1 Mbps.

BSNL Rs 299 Broadband Plan Now Offers 1.5GB Daily Data Every Month


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 8, 2019)

Is there any tool to monitor broadband usage as either a desktop application or browser add-on?


----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2019)

sling-shot said:


> Is there any tool to monitor broadband usage as either a desktop application or browser add-on?


Netspeed monitor, Networx


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 8, 2019)

Does it read usage from BSNL portal or is it a normal traffic monitor?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2019)

^^Why would an app read data from web portal,all such apps monitor local network traffic on pc/router.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 8, 2019)

Because what BSNL says is the final truth when it comes to how much I have used. 

And a browser extension can be installed on a mobile and need not have access to desktop always. 

And I use different operating systems on the same desktop so a program sitting in one OS will miss a lot.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2019)

That used to be of concern only in those "night unlimited" plans,I don't see any reason to go through such hoops(install a browser extension & giving it all kinds of security permissions not to mention username password) just to regularly check on 1.5gb daily FUP limit.


----------



## sling-shot (Jan 8, 2019)

There can always be one unique person who needs it, may not be always but still.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2019)

May be but nowadays with increased focus on browser security I doubt one is willing to invest time & effort to create such an extension compatible with latest firefox quantum & chrome(that's probably almost all of browser market for bsnl users).


----------



## meetdilip (Jan 8, 2019)

There used to be a couple of tools which could read from BSNL portal. But I haven't seen them since the demise of night unlimited. Maybe, they are still available.

Networx reads your interface card. I think it can monitor more than one card at the same moment.


----------



## nac (Jan 9, 2019)

Flash said:


> Furthermore, the telco also ended its ‘Happy Browsing‘ Offer in most circles, meaning the once you exhaust daily FUP, your speeds will be dropped to 1 Mbps.
> 
> BSNL Rs 299 Broadband Plan Now Offers 1.5GB Daily Data Every Month


Yeah, that's what the plan says. But I am getting upto 7.2mbps all day. Even after exhausting FUP.
But it wasn't the case last month. After exhausting FUP, speed lowered to 1mbps.


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2019)

nac said:


> Yeah, that's what the plan says. But I am getting upto 7.2mbps all day. Even after exhausting FUP.
> But it wasn't the case last month. After exhausting FUP, speed lowered to 1mbps.


Did you get the 'Happy Browsing' Offer page, when you exhausted FUP this month? 
Maybe they would've increased the FUP limit for your plan?


----------



## nac (Jan 10, 2019)

Flash said:


> Did you get the 'Happy Browsing' Offer page, when you exhausted FUP this month?
> Maybe they would've increased the FUP limit for your plan?


No, I am not getting/got that offer page.
May be. But I am still in that 299/- plan.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 15, 2019)

BSNL faces huge technical, policy, low motivation challenge: IIM-A report



> “Even after about 19 years of existence, BSNL does not have well thought policy. The performance management system in BSNL is quite superficial. The promotion happens in a time bound manner and there is no recognisation of merit in the system. There is lack of professional leadership in the organization. Today mediocre people are holding important leadership in the organization, it said.
> 
> BSNL has a large legacy workforce of 1.71 lakh and 70 per cent of them came to BSNL from Dot at the time of formation of BSNL in 2000. Their average age is 55 years and they lack interest in improvement of services, and even lack technical knowledge, the IIM-A report said.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 15, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> BSNL faces huge technical, policy, low motivation challenge: IIM-A report


This would be a news if report finds otherwise.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 15, 2019)

After using Bsnl for 3 years , i have shifted to Alliance broadband. Its fibre optic cable based and im very impressed with the speed. 25 Mbps symmetric at ₹500+GST with no FUP limit in varanasi.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 15, 2019)

theterminator said:


> After using Bsnl for 3 years , i have shifted to Alliance broadband. Its fibre optic cable based and im very impressed with the speed. *25 Mbps symmetric* at ₹500+GST with no FUP limit in varanasi.


You mean even when using torrents without local peering.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 15, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> You mean even when using torrents without local peering.



I haven’t used torrents. Ive tested it with speedtest and also ive been able to successfully upload photos to icloud , drive, onedrive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 16, 2019)

theterminator said:


> I haven’t used torrents. Ive tested it with speedtest and also ive been able to successfully upload photos to *icloud , drive, onedrive*


These will almost always give you highest dl/ul speeds because these major companies use CDNs/local servers in the country of  the user. Real dl/ul speed is what you will get when communicating to US/EU IPs because most of the servers are located there only.There are many local cable ISPs who give 100mbps connections & indeed speed on google services/youtube/microsoft/apple etc is same 100mbps but try downloading something from a not so big site or use torrents with seeders/leechers in US/EU & speeds will be much lower than 100mbps(some such ISPs in fact throttles torrent traffic by blocking ports etc).


----------



## theterminator (Jan 16, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> These will almost always give you highest dl/ul speeds because these major companies use CDNs/local servers in the country of  the user. Real dl/ul speed is what you will get when communicating to US/EU IPs because most of the servers are located there only.There are many local cable ISPs who give 100mbps connections & indeed speed on google services/youtube/microsoft/apple etc is same 100mbps but try downloading something from a not so big site or use torrents with seeders/leechers in US/EU & speeds will be much lower than 100mbps(some such ISPs in fact throttles torrent traffic by blocking ports etc).


I am downloading a torrent from 1337 having seeders 1685 and leechers 685 and its giving me good speed 2 MB/s. The website was blocked and also other famous torrent sites so I used a proxy server to access. I don't know whether its local peering or outside. What do you think?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 16, 2019)

See the bottom bar of utorrent,local upload/download speed should be shown separate as "L" or click on "peers" tab after selecting a torrent,any IP like 10.x.x.x is a local peering IP.


----------



## wakkun (Jan 21, 2019)

Hey guys I'm currently haveing really crappy speeds on my BSNL Broadband connection and this has been going on for a month. I'm supposed to be getting 10Mbps conenction, but my speed only goes up to 1Mbps. I have the same plan at my dad's house and it's working at full speed there unlike at my place.

After checking the signal properties from my modem, I could see that I had insanely high attenuation (pic uploaded).

I have requested BSNL to change the line and apparently they have but there has been no change in the attenuation nor the speed, and now I can't even get a stable signal anymore. Please advice, what should I do.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 21, 2019)

How to troubleshoot on ADSL modem router through DSL parameters checking on TD-W8960N,TD-W8950ND or TD-W8968V3 V4? | TP-Link United Arab Emirates


> Both of SNR Margin and Attenuation on TD-W8960N or TD-W8950ND take 0.1dB as an unit, so if the figure is 130, that means 13dB.


Your actual snr values are 10.3(decent) 6.1(bit low) & attn values are 58(quite high) 24.4

Check your ports(lan/rj45 port in modem) & your adsl splitter box ports for dust/rust etc(metallic lines should be yellow not brown or similar).Also test with a different modem if possible to compare snr & attn values.


----------



## Flash (Feb 7, 2019)

Seems BSNL is going downhill. 
It's converting all the usual unlimited plans to daily FUP-based.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 7, 2019)

Flash said:


> Seems BSNL is going downhill.
> It's converting all the usual unlimited plans to daily FUP-based.


It was inevitable,bsnl never had the required infrastructure & personnel to maintain all those 8mbps truly UL connections.On top of that it is a huge loss making psu which,if unchecked,will become the next air india.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 20, 2019)

BSNL preparing for FTTH disruption, says CMD Anupam Shrivastava
*i.imgur.com/BM5ZBbX.png
I like the 750GB Plan. I never saw BSNL offering such kinds of plans like ACT BB.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 20, 2019)

This is not enough. The prices seem just like any other broadband player is offerung. On top of that, act and Airtel has good customer service. No stupid comments like "your plan is 10mbps but 8mbps is also great"


----------



## Charley (Feb 22, 2019)

Does broadband modem work for FTTH connection?


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 22, 2019)

Modem unit, no. Most routers work though.


----------



## Charley (Feb 26, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> Modem unit, no. Most routers work though.



Do you mean I can get FTTH with the Belkin G Wireless Router I have and nothing additional is required?


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 26, 2019)

You will need an optical modem. It is called ONT.


----------



## Charley (Feb 26, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> You will need an optical modem. It is called ONT.


I read somewhere if the adsl modem has wan it will work with FTTH

Is it true?


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 26, 2019)

If there is RJ 45 input which is normally referred to as WAN, you can use it as a wifi router. You will still need an ONT.


----------



## Charley (Feb 26, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> If there is RJ 45 input which is normally referred to as WAN, you can use it as a wifi router. You will still need an ONT.



Which is the best and cheapest ONT?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 27, 2019)

Charley said:


> Which is the best and cheapest ONT?


These are not available for sale to typical home users & are quite costly,these are meant for bulk orders to ISP.Even if you somehow get one,you still won't be able to configure it to use as your ISP won't support it.


----------



## Charley (Feb 27, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> These are not available for sale to typical home users & are quite costly,these are meant for bulk orders to ISP.Even if you somehow get one,you still won't be able to configure it to use as your ISP won't support it.



Bsnl has it for Rs.14,000/Rs.11,000


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 27, 2019)

Charley said:


> Bsnl has it for Rs.14,000/Rs.11,000


They are still selling it for a discounted price(bsnl got them too from outside manufacturers) & they will most certainly won't work with any other ISP optical fibre network.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 27, 2019)

I am not sure whether I will buy from open market. I got it for 5k through my ISP.


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 27, 2019)

When I got ftth this month they did it through 3rd party vendor who did fiber cabling and ONT installation. They charged me only 4k. 

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Charley (Mar 2, 2019)

I changed the broadband plan through the selfcare portal on 22 Feb. Till date it's not changed to the new one.

Whom to contact?


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 2, 2019)

Charley said:


> I changed the broadband plan through the selfcare portal on 22 Feb. Till date it's not changed to the new one.
> 
> Whom to contact?


I Am not sure if this applies to your area but I found that in Kerala they don't process plan change online. You have to visit your nearest bsnl exchange for plan change. Check it out.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 22, 2019)

i was going through the list of bsnl's FTTH plans for kolkata recently-they have a 777 per month plan where one would get upto 50 mbps till 500gb each month,beyond that the speed would get reduced to 2mbps.

These plans look interesting-are the prices mentioned on bsnl's website inclusive of tax,or will the customers be required to pay some extra amount as GST charges as well?

Also does bsnl really deliver speeds as high as 50mbps like they are advertising? Will this FTTH broadband work on a regular ADSL modem or does the subscriber need to buy some other equipment for that?


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2019)

for FTTH you need different modem. GST is extra.

For your reference look for ONT modem - If you get from BSNL then ONT modem without wifi costs Rs. 12k and with wifi Rs. 14.5k.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 22, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> i was going through the list of bsnl's FTTH plans for kolkata recently-they have a 777 per month plan where one would get upto 50 mbps till 500gb each month,beyond that the speed would get reduced to 2mbps.
> 
> These plans look interesting-are the prices mentioned on bsnl's website inclusive of tax,or will the customers be required to pay some extra amount as GST charges as well?
> 
> Also does bsnl really deliver speeds as high as 50mbps like they are advertising? Will this FTTH broadband work on a regular ADSL modem or does the subscriber need to buy some other equipment for that?


I am using that plan in Kerala. I had to pay 4k for the ONT. I am paying around 1 k per month.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 22, 2019)

Even if you can afford buying ONT modem from market(their prices will almost always be higher than your ISP supplied ONT modem prices),they are not supported by ISPs anyway so it is irrelevant.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 22, 2019)

topgear said:


> for FTTH you need different modem. GST is extra.
> 
> For your reference look for ONT modem - If you get from BSNL then ONT modem without wifi costs Rs. 12k and with wifi Rs. 14.5k.



paying 14k just for a modem is a staggering amount-it would be a major deterrent for many cash-starved folks like me who are willing to upgrade but simply can't afford to pay such a huge sum for the modem itself.

on sites like FK some ont modems are being sold for 2-5k but their compatibility with bsnl's network is questionable and hence buying them might be risky-bsnl will offer no support if the connection fails to work with some 3rd party modem.

@jackal_79:4k sounds quite reasonable -considering that its an one time investment,one might be tempted to go for it.Which FTTH plan are you using at the moment?Do you get such high speeds as long as you stay within FUP limits (as advertised by bsnl)?Are you also using a telephone with this connection?


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 22, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> paying 14k just for a modem is a staggering amount-it would be a major deterrent for many cash-starved folks like me who are willing to upgrade but simply can't afford to pay such a huge sum for the modem itself.
> 
> on sites like FK some ont modems are being sold for 2-5k but their compatibility with bsnl's network is questionable and hence buying them might be risky-bsnl will offer no support if the connection fails to work with some 3rd party modem.
> 
> @jackal_79:4k sounds quite reasonable -considering that its an one time investment,one might be tempted to go for it.Which FTTH plan are you using at the moment?Do you get such high speeds as long as you stay within FUP limits (as advertised by bsnl)?Are you also using a telephone with this connection?


I Am using the 777 plan mentioned above. I get  a speed of around 45 to 50. I also got a phone connection as part of the plan. But land phone has to be bought by us separately.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 22, 2019)

apart from the 4k for the ont modem,did you have to pay any other additional charges for installation? 

Is the installation process for FTH simple and straightforward or is it somewhat complex?Do they provide a separate fibre optic line to the subscriber's home to enable their FTTH service to work properly?


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 22, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> apart from the 4k for the ont modem,did you have to pay any other additional charges for installation?
> 
> Is the installation process for FTH simple and straightforward or is it somewhat complex?Do they provide a separate fibre optic line to the subscriber's home to enable their FTTH service to work properly?


No I didn't pay anything extra. Here Bsnl has outsourced the ftth installation to the local cable TV vendors and they are installing and configuring the ont. So no worries for me.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> paying 14k just for a modem is a staggering amount-it would be a major deterrent for many cash-starved folks like me who are willing to upgrade but simply can't afford to pay such a huge sum for the modem itself.
> 
> on sites like FK some ont modems are being sold for 2-5k but their compatibility with bsnl's network is questionable and hence buying them might be risky-bsnl will offer no support if the connection fails to work with some 3rd party modem.
> 
> @jackal_79:4k sounds quite reasonable -considering that its an one time investment,one might be tempted to go for it.Which FTTH plan are you using at the moment?Do you get such high speeds as long as you stay within FUP limits (as advertised by bsnl)?Are you also using a telephone with this connection?



It was on BSNL's official webpage - as I've not personally used any ONT modem it would be better if someone who have used ONT modem comes forward or we shall create a dedicated thread about FTTH connection and ONT devices.

Anyway, I've some questions of my own to @jackal_79 :

1. BSNL mentioned price of ONT modem with wifi Rs. 14k - the ONT modem provided to you is officially from BSNL ? or it's from local cable operator ?
2. You are paying Rs. 777+28% GST for this connection ?
3. Can you please put the brand and model name of the ONT device ?
4. If possible post a couple of photos of the ONT device.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 23, 2019)

1. BSNL mentioned price of ONT modem with wifi Rs. 14k - the ONT modem provided to you is officially from BSNL ? or it's from local cable operator ?

_As mentioned previously, BSNL has outsourced the FTTH service to 3rd party local cable operators here. It means they will run the fiber to our homes, provide the ONT device and maintain the fiber.    _

2. You are paying Rs. 777+28% GST for this connection ?

_Yes. My this month bill came around to 1208.I don't have a bill to see the breakup as BSNL has stopped sending paper bill.
_
3. Can you please put the brand and model name of the ONT device ?

_    It's called Netlink HG323W.


_
4. If possible post a couple of photos of the ONT device.


----------



## nac (Apr 23, 2019)

I am using broadband, and I am paying 18% GST not 28%
That 1208/- doesn't add up. Both data and calls are free in this plan, right?
777 + 18% GST should come to 917/- Unless he is making ISD calls, I don't know what other charges that could bring the bottom number to 1208/-.

Jackal,
They should be sending bills via email, check your inbox. And also you can check your bill online. If you haven't created an online account, create one and check.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 23, 2019)

nac said:


> I am using broadband, and I am paying 18% GST not 28%
> That 1208/- doesn't add up. Both data and calls are free in this plan, right?
> 777 + 18% GST should come to 917/- Unless he is making ISD calls, I don't know what other charges that could bring the bottom number to 1208/-.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Will check it out.

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2019)

jackal_79 said:


> 1. BSNL mentioned price of ONT modem with wifi Rs. 14k - the ONT modem provided to you is officially from BSNL ? or it's from local cable operator ?
> 
> _As mentioned previously, BSNL has outsourced the FTTH service to 3rd party local cable operators here. It means they will run the fiber to our homes, provide the ONT device and maintain the fiber.    _
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting the much needed info. Really appreciate it


----------



## jackal_79 (May 8, 2019)

nac said:


> I am using broadband, and I am paying 18% GST not 28%
> That 1208/- doesn't add up. Both data and calls are free in this plan, right?
> 777 + 18% GST should come to 917/- Unless he is making ISD calls, I don't know what other charges that could bring the bottom number to 1208/-.
> 
> ...



Got last month bill today by mail (didn't get previous two months). Here is the break up 

Recurring Charges

777.00

One Time Charges

0.00

Usage Charges

0.00

Miscellaneous Charges

0.00

Discount

-10.00

Late Fee

0.00

Total Taxable (Rs.)

767.00

GST

138.06

Total Charges (Rs.)

905.06


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 9, 2019)

138 is 18% of 767 so as usual 18% gst(your base plan seems to be 777 per month).


----------



## quicky008 (May 10, 2019)

My bsnl broadband has been out of commission for over 2 weeks. I have already lodged a complaint about this at their customer care dept. but so far no action has been taken by them to resolve the issue. 

The person in charge at the local exchange said that their employees are on strike and as long as it remains in place no calls or requests for service will be attended by them.

When asked how long will the strike continue he said he has no clue and its likely go on for an indefinite period! 

I even called their hq in kolkata but they too had no idea when will their damned strike be over, if at all. 

This is seriously very annoying - i don't know what to do now, as no seems to care about our predicament and are least bothered about the hassles being experienced by their customers. Also as bsnl is the only reliable broadband provider in our area i just can't give it up right away and opt for some other connection.

Is there any viable alternative to bsnl(eg jio, airtel broadband etc)? Please suggest what should I do about this.


----------



## meetdilip (May 10, 2019)

The hard fact is you will have to live with it. JioFi if available in your area is a good option. See if it works for you.


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> My bsnl broadband has been out of commission for over 2 weeks. I have already lodged a complaint about this at their customer care dept. but so far no action has been taken by them to resolve the issue.
> 
> The person in charge at the local exchange said that their employees are on strike and as long as it remains in place no calls or requests for service will be attended by them.
> 
> ...



this is the reason why I ditched BSNL for not fixing my line for a week time. Enough is enough. The employees who are on strike will get their salary from govt. for sure - what they are doing is now looks like paid vacation.


----------



## quicky008 (May 11, 2019)

^what is even more infuriating is that neither the person in charge at the local telephone exchange nor the area manager at their head office in kolkata seemed even the least concerned about the woes of their long-time customers-when i confronted the latter the person replied very apathetically that there's nothing that he can do to resolve the matter,so i'd just have to put up with this regardless of how much inconvenience it might cause me-it seemed they were not making even the least effort to restore services and bring this strike to a close.

When i said that if the issue isn't resolved within a week,i would ditch bsnl and go for a different isp he flatly stated that it was my choice and if i wanted i could go ahead and do that! Apparently,even the threat of losing customers doesn't seem to affect them at all,which goes very well to prove how lackadaisical they really are when it comes to customer service and satisfaction (which might explain the heavy losses suffered by them recently).

If i had any other option here then i would have ditched their worthless connection a long time ago-my friends who live near cities have access to cable based internet which is a lot cheaper and faster than bsnl's adsl connection.I dont know what i am going to do now-its been over two weeks with no broadband access and i have started feeling very frustrated.

Are there any other senior officials in their organization that i can contact to escalate the issue?

@topgear : how long has it been since you stopped using bsnl?Which isp are you subscribed to at present? Do isps like airtel,tata sky etc provide any unlimited connectivity options at reasonable rates?


----------



## nac (May 12, 2019)

^ Not a lot you can do about it. They will fix when they come back to work. If there is no BB for two weeks, you don't have to pay for those period. For this you can do something, write a letter and get it approved by concerned official at your local BSNL office.
I don't know why they're doing strike, but sure it's lot bigger than losing a customer. Now you have learned what you should've done when BB goes kaput for weeks together.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 12, 2019)

I don't think they care much even if they lose an entire area of customers now. 

BSNL accumulated losses of Rs 90,000 crore: Kotak Institutional Equities


----------



## quicky008 (May 12, 2019)

^Just goes to show the level of mismanagement and ineptitude that has plagued this organization for a long time.Its surprising that despite suffering such staggering losses, their senior officials are still so nonchalant and don't seem the least concerned about the future of their company.


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2019)

^^ they won't - even if there's not a single customer they will get their befits as per govt. norms. So no work equals to vacation for them.



quicky008 said:


> ^what is even more infuriating is that neither the person in charge at the local telephone exchange nor the area manager at their head office in kolkata seemed even the least concerned about the woes of their long-time customers-when i confronted the latter the person replied very apathetically that there's nothing that he can do to resolve the matter,so i'd just have to put up with this regardless of how much inconvenience it might cause me-it seemed they were not making even the least effort to restore services and bring this strike to a close.
> 
> When i said that if the issue isn't resolved within a week,i would ditch bsnl and go for a different isp he flatly stated that it was my choice and if i wanted i could go ahead and do that! Apparently,even the threat of losing customers doesn't seem to affect them at all,which goes very well to prove how lackadaisical they really are when it comes to customer service and satisfaction (which might explain the heavy losses suffered by them recently).
> 
> ...



stopped using BSNL on Sept. 2015 -  there's no looking back now. I had suffered enough. BSNL won't change because these employees ( most of them actually ) is onto sucking the blood out from their own organization and waste tax payers money. BSNL is on tough competition with JiO and Govt. decided to give 35000 employees early VRS which is only fair.

Anyway, BSNL employees has nice salary packs, unskilled employees mostly so these people don;t want to take VRS because they got habituated to get such perks and benefits. BSNL strike was on FEB 2019 but what they are doing now even I can't understand.

Before leaving BSNL my BB connection on Jan 2015 was having issues ( the whole wire was cut in two pieces ) - they took 5 days to fix it. I knew the local lineman and he was busy in having tea and snacks at BSNL office rather than fixing line - after repeated requests he fixed the like by joining two cut pieces together.

Next again ran into issues and this time they took more than a week but did not fix the like. When I went to local BSNL office the lineman was changed ( area wise ) and this one was even worse than the previous one. Just came to know it from BSNL office staffs - this fellow Sanjay was not fixing even a damn line. With service and attitude like this BSNL employees are expecting just too much. 

BTW, lodge a complain here. Things will move :
CPGRAMS-Home


----------



## quicky008 (May 12, 2019)

Filed a complaint on CPGRAMs but i am not very hopeful as to whether they'll be able to offer any assistance in this situation,if at all.

Last year when i was defrauded by a seller on ebay,who sold me a fake corsair ram i had lodged a complaint on CPGRAMS but they closed the case citing that ebay had claimed that i didn't send them "the original documents on time",which is complete and utter rubbish as i had sent them all the documents well before their specified date.

At any rate,if there's even the slimmest chance that they might do something to resolve the situation,then i look forward to it,as i don't have any other avenues to turn to for assistance right now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 12, 2019)

That portal is for dealing complaints related to psu/govt departments,pvt entities like ebay/fkart etc attract little attention there.


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> Filed a complaint on CPGRAMs but i am not very hopeful as to whether they'll be able to offer any assistance in this situation,if at all.
> 
> Last year when i was defrauded by a seller on ebay,who sold me a fake corsair ram i had lodged a complaint on CPGRAMS but they closed the case citing that ebay had claimed that i didn't send them "the original documents on time",which is complete and utter rubbish as i had sent them all the documents well before their specified date.
> 
> At any rate,if there's even the slimmest chance that they might do something to resolve the situation,then i look forward to it,as i don't have any other avenues to turn to for assistance right now.



for the likes of ebay here is the appropriate place :
INGRAM | Integrated Grievance Redressal Mechanism


----------



## quicky008 (May 14, 2019)

I spoke with bsnl's area manager recently but that person (some woman ) was extremely rude and refused to answer my queries.

She went on saying they won't be able to help me in any way whatsoever and so i could do whatever i wanted-there was not even the slightest bit of remorse in her voice and it was obvious that she didn't give a damn about their customers.

So this bitter experience has led me to believe that there's virtually no hope that this problem will ever be resolved (atleast not in this lifetime) and it's time to move on to some other ISP rather than be at the mercy of scumbag Bsnl.

The problem is we don't have cable broadband in our area,so i was looking for other options. Does anyone know about tata sky and airtel broadband? Are they reliable?

I noticed on tata sky's website that they are offering unlimited internet access for 999 per month - although a bit pricey  would that be a good choice? Is their connection wired or wireless?


----------



## quicky008 (May 27, 2019)

BSNL finally repaired my line yesterday,almost 30 days after the trouble started-kudos to them for their 5-star customer service!

If someone were to apply for a FTTH connection,will he have to buy the ONT modem outright-or can he pay for it in installments every month along with his telephone bill?

Is bsnl's FTTH available in all places where they have a telephone exchange?


----------



## quicky008 (May 29, 2019)

yesterday 2-3 men from the local exchange showed up at my place and wanted to know whether my line was working satisfactorily or not-it seems they were really under a lot of stress and left only after they were fully convinced that everything was back to normal.

today something even more strange happened-around 7 men from the local exchange came to my place,including the manager(which is something that has never occurred before,so i was really surprised and amused by this)-it seemed as though the sky had falled on his head-i was away from home at the time,so he took my phone number from my mother and called me to know whether my broadband was working properly or not-he sounded rather panic-stricken and mentioned that he had been getting calls from the AGM's office in our region to fix my line repeatedly.
He also wanted to know whether i had any additional complaints or not-finally before hanging up,he told me in a really "gentle" voice to call him anytime i faced any issues with our connection! He was so concerned about my well-being that i could not help but feel "touched" by this 

Later in the day i received a mail from the agm himself,informing me that in accordance with the complaint lodged at CPGRAMS,they have fixed my line and was pleased to report that it was now working normally.

So it seems the complaint at CPGRAMS really did the trick and put them under a lot of pressure to set things right-so it wasn't really that useless after all!! lol


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2019)

Glad to know things really got fixed for you. But you can claim refund for 30 days as that period of time BB was not working.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 26, 2019)

Are the newest rumours that bsnl maybe forced to cease operations and shut down permanently due to excessive debt true?

If they do close down eventually,how could it possibly affect the telecom industry in india?


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2019)

LL may be closed in most regions but wireless service is going to stay. I don't think there is going to be much effect if BSNL suspends some of their operations - Their revenue per employee is just too low. Govt. may not shut BSNL entirely like Air India but Govt. shall seriously consider the option of laying off those high salaried employees, increase revenue per customer - it's not at all practical to waste tax payers money on a dying telco - BSNL is the way it is now due to attitude of their employees, reduced customer base and most importantly way too much employees for their operations. Even if Govt. is willing to pay BSNL employees for how long they can spare 11k cr. each month of the tax payers money. Govt. won't give it out from their pockets it's the tax payers whose money are at the stake of wastage. 

Anyway, considering above all I think BSNL most lost making section LL is going to be closed. BSNL is important to the Govt. for providing last mile connectivity and for other security reasons so a part of BSNL will still exists.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 27, 2019)

That's not at all true. BSNL closure is a planned murder by the government.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 27, 2019)

Allu Azad said:


> That's not at all true. BSNL closure is a planned murder by the government.


What are you saying? BSNL accumulated losses of Rs 90,000 crore: Kotak Institutional Equities
Companies like this should have been closed long ago because their losses comes out of the pocket of people who honestly pay their taxes.


----------



## nac (Jun 27, 2019)

^ What he's saying is that, they are doing it deliberately. They want BSNL to lose money, so all the moves are against BSNL. Loss is one good reason to justify when they sell this off to private companies.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 27, 2019)

nac said:


> ^ What he's saying is that, they are doing it deliberately. They want BSNL to lose money, so all the moves are against BSNL. Loss is one good reason to justify when they sell this off to private companies.


Again what are you saying? How do you make a company lose 90000 Crores intentionally when the entire "supposedly Rafael scam"(which entire opposition highlighted in hope of winning election) was estimated at ~50000 crores? Surely you are not saying that all the Indian govts & opposition parties in last 15 years deliberately started the mobile/2g/3g/4g "revolution" just to make BSNL lose customers.

BSNL deserves to be shutdown just like Air India & in case you missed the news,bidding process of Air India failed because no pvt company wants to buy a company with all its losses attached(hence the demand for split off of air India liabilities) & still with govt as a stake holder(govt still wanted to retain 24% stake in Air India). I can assure you no pvt company is rich enough & suicidal enough to buy BSNL with govt still hanging on & its 90000crore losses still attached to it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm a BSNL mobile user. They are the only operator which offer cheapest long term validity plans. Don't want to port out to Chortel/ Vodaphone/idea/others but seems like I wouldn't have a choice in future  . Already have a Jio connection.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 28, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm a BSNL mobile user. They are the only operator which offer cheapest long term validity plans. Don't want to port out to Chortel/ Vodaphone/idea/others but seems like I wouldn't have a choice in future  . Already have a Jio connection.


Nothing is free in this life or world.You do get cheap plans from BSNL but where do you think the money comes from to keep BSNL running despite their losses.It comes out of your pocket in the form of taxes that you pay which in turn means less money for govt to spend on infrastructure(poor roads,poor public transport,more power cuts etc) & social sector(poor policing,pending cases in courts etc) so in the end you do pay same/more compared to pvt players.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 28, 2019)

^^not to mention with the closure of bsnl, services like dataone broadband will also be discontinued which will really inconvenience several users like me living in rural areas that are solely reliant on bsnl for broadband connectivity (despite their many oddities) .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 28, 2019)

^^Jio is there & hopefully the money now wasted on BSNL will be spent on developing infrastructure in rural areas.Btw just because BSNL is closing doesn't mean all services in rural areas will be closed forever too.May be BSNL infrastructure in rural areas can be given on lease to local cable operators for providing internet services which will most likely be better than current bsnl plans. Govt may even give this to Jio on lease/sell which may enable jio to provide their fibre services even in rural areas.


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm a BSNL mobile user. They are the only operator which offer cheapest long term validity plans. Don't want to port out to Chortel/ Vodaphone/idea/others but seems like I wouldn't have a choice in future  . Already have a Jio connection.



I don't think the entire mobile network is going to shut off not at-least for mobile phones.


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2019)

nac said:


> ^ What he's saying is that, they are doing it deliberately. They want BSNL to lose money, so all the moves are against BSNL. Loss is one good reason to justify when they sell this off to private companies.



Just fire a significant amount of BSNL employees and you will see all the political parties are rushing in like they are the who pay those employees. 

For revival the rule is simple :
1.Reduce benefit of employees.
2. Reduce employees.
3. Stop providing freebies or discounted connections to higher ranked officials of Govt.

No govt. is willing enough to do it or even the people who are operating BSNL ( and it's employees don't want it ) - so nothing changes.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 30, 2019)

*BSNL Makes Massive Revision to Broadband Plans: Check Prices, Data and Other Benefits*

*telecomtalk.info/bsnl-massive-revision-broadband/201806/


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 30, 2019)

if they are really serious about facilitating change and increasing their subscriber base,they should offer flat 3-4 mbps speeds at the very minimum without FUPs on all of their plans-their so-called 12mbps plans with FUPs of 10-12 gb per day for 899 a month are practically useless-no one's gonna switch to bsnl when they can get high speed connections from cable broadband providers at a fraction of the cost with added features like peering support etc which are virtually non-existent on bsnl.

some of their fiber plans do look good but unfortunately their fiber bb isn't available in most places even now.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 1, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> some of their fiber plans do look good but unfortunately their fiber bb isn't available in most places even now.



Their fibre is only available at places where there are competitiors


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2019)

Even with those plans, I won't switch back to BSNL. Local fiber broadband is offering better plans for cheap and has much superior customer support.


chimera201 said:


> Their fibre is only available at places where there are competitiors


Even local operators in my hometown have all fiber infrastructure while BSNL is still using old copper lines. They won't survive even after a major overhaul to fiber lines as it'll increase the debt.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 1, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Even local operators in my hometown have all fiber infrastructure while BSNL is still using old copper lines. They won't survive even after a major overhaul to fiber lines as it'll increase the debt.



I mean they should provide those fibre connections in rural areas where they have zero competition. Providing them in a competitive area is pointless as their competitors are simply better. They should just replace all their ADSL lines with fibre. 

And BSNL actually has the largest fibre infrastructure
BSNL to hive off Rs 15,000 crore fibre assets into separate unit


> BSNL has about eight lakh route km of fibre infrastructure across India compared with Reliance Jio with 4.78 lakh route km (including 178,000 route km that it acquired from Reliance Communications) and Airtel’s 2.46 lakh route km and Vodafone Idea’s 1.56 lakh km, according to estimates.


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> I mean they should provide those fibre connections in rural areas where they have zero competition. Providing them in a competitive area is pointless as their competitors are simply better. They should just replace all their ADSL lines with fibre.
> 
> And BSNL actually has the largest fibre infrastructure
> BSNL to hive off Rs 15,000 crore fibre assets into separate unit



The issue with rural area is every telcos think they won't get the required number of customers for wired BB connection hence laying down costly infrastructure is a big no for them. So on rural areas every telcos are focusing more high speed mobile data through 4G.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2019)

*Applicable to Telagana & AP Circles:*

*i.imgur.com/G1cqi5y.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 27, 2019)

^Sunil, I also intend to go on having the 600GB CUL Plan under Bharat Fibre/FTTH of BSNL in Calcutta Telecom Circle(KOLKATA).
I want to buy this modem:--->

*www.amazon.in/Technomart-Technolog...J0CYPQ55XAN&psc=1&refRID=HZPCWBKJXJ0CYPQ55XAN

Is the Modem cum ADSL2+ router useful?
What amount I have to pay including the Rs.849.00 (Monthly Tariff) in order to activate this Plan?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Sunil, I also intend to go on having the 600GB CUL Plan under Bharat Fibre/FTTH of BSNL in Calcutta Telecom Circle(KOLKATA).
> I want to buy this modem  *www.amazon.in/Technomart-Technolog...J0CYPQ55XAN&psc=1&refRID=HZPCWBKJXJ0CYPQ55XAN
> 
> Is the Modem cum ADSL2+ router useful?
> What amount I have to pay including the Rs.849.00 (Monthly Tariff) in order to activate this Plan?


I just saw the BSNL flier and I dont know a thing about Routers as I just follow the guides and reviews in amazon & flipkart...
I told my dad also about Rs.1277 Plan which gives 750GB data and 2 MBPS later on.
Need to ask the bsnl guys tommorrow and confirm whether these plans exist or not.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 27, 2019)

Actually, BSNL is in a state of FLUX.
Don't know whether Govt. will bail them out for Rs.37k crore INR or not!?!
Or they may go into oblivion like Tata Docomo.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Actually, BSNL is in a state of FLUX.
> Don't know whether Govt. will bail them out for Rs.37k crore INR or not!?!
> Or they may go into oblivion like Tata Docomo.


Thats what worries me because then it becomes a monopoly.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2019)

Here is the Original Link:*www.ap.bsnl.co.in/plans.html


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 27, 2019)

600GB CUL plan looks promising for my case


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 27, 2019)

Routers that will work with normal BSNL ADSL should work with fiber as well. Make sure that they have RJ45 input.

As for BSNL I have some amount pending from them as security deposit since more than a year. They say they have no funds to pay it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> Routers that will work with normal BSNL ADSL should work with fiber as well. Make sure that they have RJ45 input.
> 
> As for BSNL I have some amount pending from them as security deposit since more than a year. *They say they have no funds to pay it.*


Really man, from where to where BSNL came.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 27, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Is the Modem cum ADSL2+ router useful?


Do not buy any modem from market/online sites for fiber plan of any service provider,only buy a simple wifi router to connect to whatever modem bsnl/any service provider give with fiber to home connection(if the incoming connection to home is lan wire/rj-45 then it is not technically fiber to home but fiber to neighbourhood).



bssunilreddy said:


> Really man, from where to where BSNL came.


It was expected from the day telecom sector was opened for private players.No matter how much money govt puts into BSNL,it will still end up like Air India a few years/decade from now.Govt should have sold bsnl/mtnl instead of dumping money into it which will be going down the drain instead of being spent on useful social/infrastructure projects.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Do not buy any modem from market/online sites for fiber plan of any service provider,only buy a simple wifi router to connect to whatever modem bsnl/any service provider give with fiber to home connection(if the incoming connection to home is lan wire/rj-45 then it is not technically fiber to home but fiber to neighbourhood).
> 
> 
> It was expected from the day telecom sector was opened for private players.No matter how much money govt puts into BSNL,it will still end up like Air India a few years/decade from now.Govt should have sold bsnl/mtnl instead of dumping money into it which will be going down the drain instead of being spent on useful social/infrastructure projects.


My 1st BB is BSNL, still I like it though I use ACT.
If preventive measures are taken govt can save it.
If BSNL & MTNL is gone monopoly reigns and this is not good for people like us, ie.end users.
I pray to god that BSNL should get a new lease of life.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 28, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> My 1st BB is BSNL, still I like it though I use ACT.
> If preventive measures are taken govt can save it.
> If BSNL & MTNL is gone monopoly reigns and this is not good for people like us, ie.end users.
> I pray to god that BSNL should get a new lease of life.
> ...


Have you ever seen a doctor who also works as a technician & a businessman? Govt is supposed to focus on "governance" not run hotels,airline & phone companies. BSNL may or may not get a new lease of life but whatever taxes you paid to govt for getting good roads/electricity/better police/courts,a part of them will go down the drain in this 70k crore relief package.

P.S. The entire Mirage deal is worth ~60k crore so basically govt is spending the same amount of money on running a telephone company with which it can also buy enough fighter jets to counter both China & Pakistan simultaneously.May be BSNL is planning to develop some technology which will hang the communication network of Pakistani & Chinese fighter jets just like its own network so that their fighting efficiency will be reduced.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 28, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Have you ever seen a doctor who also works as a technician & a businessman? Govt is supposed to focus on "governance" not run hotels,airline & phone companies. BSNL may or may not get a new lease of life but whatever taxes you paid to govt for getting good roads/electricity/better police/courts,a part of them will go down the drain in this 70k crore relief package.
> 
> P.S. The entire Mirage deal is worth ~60k crore so basically govt is spending the same amount of money on running a telephone company with which it can also buy enough fighter jets to counter both China & Pakistan simultaneously.May be BSNL is planning to develop some technology which will hang the communication network of Pakistani & Chinese fighter jets just like its own network so that their fighting efficiency will be reduced.


So 70k crore relief package has been announced already?
I dont know about this. At least another to it, I mean BSNL.
Or they might involve private players to control it. Like Private-Govt partnership. Both can profit right?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 28, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> 600GB CUL plan looks promising for my case


How can I apply for this 600GB CUL plan via Online?
or Should I need to fill up forms or what?
I have Aadhaar with me, I think so its sufficient.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 28, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> How can I apply for this 600GB CUL plan via Online?
> or Should I need to fill up forms or what?
> I have Aadhaar with me, I think so its sufficient.


I have already applied for the same through their portal.

And sorry guys for the Rs.37k crore INR that I mentioned previously was wrong.
Actually it is nearly Rs.70k crore INR relief package by the Govt. of India to BSNL,as ascertained by our friend @whitestar_999


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 28, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> I have already applied for the same through their portal.
> 
> And sorry guys for the Rs.37k crore INR that I mentioned previously was wrong.
> Actually it is nearly Rs.70k crore INR relief package by the Govt. of India to BSNL,as ascertained by our friend @whitestar_999


How did you apply? Where did you apply? Post a link so that I can also apply from there.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 28, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> I have already applied for the same through their portal.
> 
> And sorry guys for the Rs.37k crore INR that I mentioned previously was wrong.
> Actually it is nearly Rs.70k crore INR relief package by the Govt. of India to BSNL,as ascertained by our friend @whitestar_999


BTW offtopic How to setup a NAS using Pi?
Are the parts costly?
Was seeing this:




Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 28, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> How did you apply? Where did you apply? Post a link so that I can also apply from there.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


Broadband Internet Service on FTTH


Click the above link,you will find *Register Online*  on a  rectangular button on the upper-mid right side of the site page.
Click on that and proceed further...as per instructions.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 28, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Broadband Internet Service on FTTH
> 
> 
> Click the above link,you will find *Register Online*  on a  rectangular button on the upper-mid right side of the site page.
> Click on that and proceed further...as per instructions.


Thanks


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 28, 2019)

@bssunilreddy , Friend after successful registration ,you will get a Lead Number,which will be messaged to you.
Keep that number as a reference.

Obviously you need your mobile number to be registered with BSNL for receiving sms from them.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 29, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> My 1st BB is BSNL, still I like it though I use ACT.
> If preventive measures are taken govt can save it.
> If BSNL & MTNL is gone monopoly reigns and this is not good for people like us, ie.end users.
> I pray to god that BSNL should get a new lease of life.
> ...



BSNL was the monopoly duh...
As soon as a competitor emerged BSNL got into trouble. And that too a wireless competitor against BSNL's wired broadband.

BSNL should just offer FTTH to rural areas because that's the only thing they could do. And those arguing that rural people don't need FTTH internet, BSNL could offer TV services through it and I'm pretty sure people from rural areas also watch TV.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> BSNL was the monopoly duh...
> As soon as a competitor emerged BSNL got into trouble. And that too a wireless competitor against BSNL's wired broadband.
> 
> BSNL should just offer FTTH to rural areas because that's the only thing they could do. And those arguing that rural people don't need FTTH internet, BSNL could offer TV services through it and I'm pretty sure people from rural areas also watch TV.


BSNL has last mile connectivity which it should use fully & come out of this trouble it put itself on.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 30, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> BSNL was the monopoly duh...
> As soon as a competitor emerged BSNL got into trouble. And that too a wireless competitor against BSNL's wired broadband.
> 
> BSNL should just offer FTTH to rural areas because that's the only thing they could do. And those arguing that rural people don't need FTTH internet, BSNL could offer TV services through it and I'm pretty sure people from rural areas also watch TV.



In my village there is no adsl broadband  let go ftth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> In my village there is no adsl broadband  let go ftth
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From Secunderabad to Jabalpur to Singrauli I never lost BSNL signal, 2nd comes Jio. No other provider has this much connectivity.
I think yours is a remote village...


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 30, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> From Secunderabad to Jabalpur to Singrauli I never lost BSNL signal, 2nd comes Jio. No other provider has this much connectivity.
> I think yours is a remote village...



I am talking about broadband bsnl 3g is there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> I am talking about broadband bsnl 3g is there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BSNL sells spectrum but does not change to 4G
Now BSNL is offering 4G sims
But when I asked for even 3G sim since mine got damaged they played games so I changed to Jio from then on.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 30, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> BSNL sells spectrum but does not change to 4G
> Now BSNL is offering 4G sims
> But when I asked for even 3G sim since mine got damaged they played games so I changed to Jio from then on.


Now it is better to go for 4G Sims as most operators including Bsnl will switch off their 3G network.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

jackal_79 said:


> Now it is better to go for 4G Sims as most operators including Bsnl will switch off their 3G network.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yes, My dad brought my mom BSNL 4G sim and its working fine. Now I am happy.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 30, 2019)

Loss of 3G network is bad for me. With 4G you need specified handsets approved by each operator for VoLTE otherwise your voice calls will be delivered through 2G. This means that you cannot make your phone connect to only 4G signal. For eg. my Sony Xperia XZ1 although it can do VoLTE is not supported by Idea for that. 

3G has reasonable speeds for regular browsing and chatting while at the same time being able to carry voice and supported by all networks. BSNL was actually able to deliver almost 4G level speeds with their 3G signal alone.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 30, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes, My dad brought my mom BSNL 4G sim and its working fine. Now I am happy.



I dont think bsnl 4g is launched yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 30, 2019)

They have refarmed 3G spectrum and launched 4G in many but limited circles.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2019)

*techenclave.com/community/attachments/leafletback-page-001-jpg.82854/


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 1, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> *techenclave.com/community/attachments/leafletback-page-001-jpg.82854/



Seems very costly most operators giving 100mbps unlimited nowdays under 1k rs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Seems very costly most operators giving 100mbps unlimited nowdays under 1k rs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Competition favours end users. So healthy competition should be there always.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Seems very costly most operators giving 100mbps unlimited nowdays under 1k rs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So should I take FMC777 or Jio BB?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 1, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> So should I take FMC777 or Jio BB?



Jio bb which plan you want to take?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Jio bb which plan you want to take?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know
The entry level plan or that gives 500GB FUP

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 1, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> I don't know
> The entry level plan or that gives 500GB FUP
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk



I would say Look for local providers with unlimited plans without fup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> I would say Look for local providers with unlimited plans without fup
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nobody offering like that
Its better to go with BSNL FMC777.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 1, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Nobody offering like that
> Its better to go with BSNL FMC777.



Look for hathway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 1, 2019)

I am out from BSNL.
They are a bunch of sh!t.
Taking nearly a week for surveying,whether our area(our neighbourhood) has been laid with FTTH from the past. If,laid then only they may provide one. Otherwise a big NO.
Inspite of a Lead No. being allocated after I registered for the 600GB CUL Plan(FTTH Broadband) from BSNL.

@bssunilreddy , Friend, are you reading this?

They will surely destroy themselves for the APATHY towards their customer service.

Long live Alliance (TRULY UNLIMITED) Broadband.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 1, 2019)

What is cul btw?full form?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 1, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> I am out from BSNL.
> They are a bunch of sh!t.
> Taking nearly a week for surveying,whether our area(our neighbourhood) has been laid with FTTH from the past. If,laid then only they may provide one. Otherwise a big NO.
> Inspite of a Lead No. being allocated after I registered for the 600GB CUL Plan(FTTH Broadband) from BSNL.
> ...



Alliance is really good i wish we had it in our area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> I am out from BSNL.
> They are a bunch of sh!t.
> Taking nearly a week for surveying,whether our area(our neighbourhood) has been laid with FTTH from the past. If,laid then only they may provide one. Otherwise a big NO.
> Inspite of a Lead No. being allocated after I registered for the 600GB CUL Plan(FTTH Broadband) from BSNL.
> ...


Their CC called me
As I am shifting to apartment this month and I asked them to put the request on hold but they told me to raise another ticket when I want a new connection.
At least they called me, I am happy for that.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Alliance is really good i wish we had it in our area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I requested Excitel to have a look at my home town.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (Nov 8, 2019)

I currently use BSNL ADSL Broadband. The upload speeds are pathetic at 512kbps. I asked my dad to inquire BSNL about Fibre. They said some other charges along with monthly plan + gst. Is this correct ? Also what kind of routers do I need for it ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 8, 2019)

Stormbringer said:


> I currently use BSNL ADSL Broadband. The upload speeds are pathetic at 512kbps. I asked my dad to inquire BSNL about Fibre. They said some other charges along with monthly plan + gst. Is this correct ? Also what kind of routers do I need for it ?


That is the standard speed for adsl upload in India for many years now. You will get a modem from bsnl(don't make the mistake of buying optical fibre modem from market by yourself,always get it from service provider) which you can use with your own wifi router.


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 8, 2019)

As for wifi routers, the one that works with your current connection should work. ie, it would need an R45 input. That will take care of WiFi.

For connection, it is better to choose the ONT that BSNL provides. It is safer that way than opting a market model.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 8, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> As for wifi routers, the one that works with your current connection should work. ie, it would need an R45 input. That will take care of WiFi.
> 
> For connection, it is better to choose the ONT that BSNL provides. It is safer that way than opting a market model.


We should take BSNL Bharat Fiber plans so that it can be saved from bankcrupcy.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> That is the standard speed for adsl upload in India for many years now. You will get a modem from bsnl(don't make the mistake of buying optical fibre modem from market by yourself,always get it from service provider) which you can use with your own wifi router.


Do they let us change DNS settings in the modem?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 8, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> We should take BSNL Bharat Fiber plans so that it can be saved from bankcrupcy.



sarkari attitude of almost all of their personnel at least in North India is one of the biggest factor of their downfall. unless these people are trained to work as private sector people, they will gobble up whatever funds are pumped in the company.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 8, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> We should take BSNL Bharat Fiber plans so that it can be saved from bankcrupcy.


Invest the same amount in hdfc bank & help Indian economy grow which will help all 100 crore+ Indians instead of just helping 1.5 lakh employees of bsnl.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 8, 2019)

sling-shot said:


> Do they let us change DNS settings in the modem?


DNS settings in any modem/router can be override by the ones set in os/windows settings.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Invest the same amount in hdfc bank & help Indian economy grow which will help all 100 crore+ Indians instead of just helping 1.5 lakh employees of bsnl.


Why only HDFC bank as all indians are not its customers
Investing in Bharat Fiber I mean taking one of its plans might go a long way
As all think like this way
BSNL can be saved

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 8, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Why only HDFC bank as all indians are not its customers
> Investing in Bharat Fiber I mean taking one of its plans might go a long way
> As all think like this way
> BSNL can be saved
> ...


All Indians were/are also not employees of infosys/tcs/wipro etc but it is because of their contribution(riding the growth of IT sector) that Indian economy jump started after economic liberalization of 1991. BSNL is beyond saving(at least in its current govt controlled form),all these steps will only delay the inevitable just like Air India.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> All Indians were/are also not employees of infosys/tcs/wipro etc but it is because of their contribution(riding the growth of IT sector) that Indian economy jump started after economic liberalization of 1991. BSNL is beyond saving(at least in its current govt controlled form),all these steps will only delay the inevitable just like Air India.


That inevitable can be changed by taking corrective measures.
Otherwise all other PSU's will likely line up like this.
Private & Govt partnership will indeed be a game changer as the employees will not gonna loose their jobs at least for now. This is my opinion.
We have to see what Govt has to say.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> DNS settings in any modem/router can be override by the ones set in os/windows settings.


Setting DNS in the router eliminates the need to do the same in 28 devices at home.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 8, 2019)

Stormbringer said:


> I currently use BSNL ADSL Broadband. The upload speeds are pathetic at 512kbps. I asked my dad to inquire BSNL about Fibre. They said some other charges along with monthly plan + gst. Is this correct ? Also what kind of routers do I need for it ?


I got the situation marginally improved by compromising on download speed to the extent of 2 Mbps. I requested them to change my download speed from 10 to 8 Mbps and increase upload from 512 Kbps to 1 Mbps.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 8, 2019)

sling-shot said:


> Setting DNS in the router eliminates the need to do the same in 28 devices at home.


28 devices? You should be able to afford a better connection than bsnl then,how do you manage such a small daily/monthly fup with this many devices.


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 8, 2019)

sling-shot said:


> Setting DNS in the router eliminates the need to do the same in 28 devices at home.



I am not sure about the ONT, but you can change it in your ₹ 1k wifi router.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> 28 devices? You should be able to afford a better connection than bsnl then,how do you manage such a small daily/monthly fup with this many devices.


28 might be an overstatement now that I think about it. I have 3 phones, 2 laptops, one desktop. Wife has 3 phones. 2 sets of parents each (they don't live with us permanently but are here more than 7 days a month). 

I never use BSNL DNS. I also do not want Google DNS. Generally it is Cloudflare but was Quad9 previously. Sometimes a particular DNS stops working or is too slow so I switch to another such as FreeDNS or DNS Watch(?). 

From the router it is a simple change done over wifi from bed/chair. I cannot imagine switching all these devices individually.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 8, 2019)

You can always use your own wifi router & use that with bsnl modem acting as bridge which is effectively the same thing & is even recommended as you will have much more control over your own router/device compared to service provider's device.


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2019)

Going through all the discussions and the sympathetic posts about BSNL only shows the heartburn of Govt. employees as their organization or sector may be the next in line or people are that much naive to love BSNL saying it was their first BB connection. My first internet connection ( used at home ) was Reliance CDMA, then came BSNL CDMA unlimited connection at 144 Kbps, later BSNL BB and now I use Jio, Airtel and local cable connection. The point is transformation and up-gradation. If you can not cope up with demands and the latest norms just move away.

BSNL far too many employees compared to the service they offer, We pay our taxes but does it mean every one need to use BSNL connection just to save a non contributing but revenue wasting entity like this for ages just to fortify it's employees - when they get a pay hike without offering any comparable service do they ask the users, do bsnl review the performance of it's employees. BSNL need to go down fast and hard. As for connectivity their wireless service is enough and on wired front all players have to have a level playing field.

Actually govt. giving a relief package to BSNL is the opposite of a level playing field. Many love BSNL because they can get discount and free wired connection from it through many policies and people love to boast about it. But all these freebies are being paid by us. Govt. should only keep the wireless section of BSNL as it's only one which may be crucial - rest services should be as per other market players and same goes for it's employees. Only this way the sarkari babu attitude can be brought down and we can hope for a better BSNL - BSNL's transformation to 4G is the one step towards that direction.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 9, 2019)

Completely agree by your points, @topgear , my Friend.

A week has passed but not a single reply from the BSNL official, who was assigned with the task of providing BharatFibre(FTTH) connection under 600 GB CUL Plan of BSNL.
I ringed him twice(his mobile no. was provided) after I had registered for the same,of getting a FTTH connection.

The Idiot told me that he will conduct a survey ,whether any existing FTTH line is active in my area or not. In that way,only I could be assigned a FTTH connection otherwise not.

Agreed. He told me that he will ring me back and inform me about the latest updates of the connection.

*WHERE IS THE COMMITMENT OF RINGING BACK?????????????????????????? EVEN IF I DO NOT GET FTTH CONNECTION FROM BSNL.

This clearly shows the state of affairs and apathy of BSNL towards its customers. I AM STILL ON EXISTING TELEPHONE LINE (only voice)PAYING Rs. 353.00 PER MONTH.

BSNL MY FOOT.

LONG LIVE ALLIANCE BROADBAND WITH ITS TRUE UNLIMITED PLANS.*


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> Completely agree by your points, @topgear , my Friend.
> 
> A week has passed but not a single reply from the BSNL official, who was assigned with the task of providing BharatFibre(FTTH) connection under 600 GB CUL Plan of BSNL.
> I ringed him twice(his mobile no. was provided) after I had registered for the same,of getting a FTTH connection.
> ...



 If you are keen on getting BSNL FTTH I think you need to do the hard work. Can you find anyone with BSNL FTTH connection in your locality ? Then you need to catch up with that guy. But ask yourself all these trouble worth the end result. If no then wait and look for better alternative.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 9, 2019)

topgear said:


> If you are keen on getting BSNL FTTH I think you need to do the hard work. Can you find anyone with BSNL FTTH connection in your locality ? Then you need to catch up with that guy. But ask yourself all these trouble worth the end result. If no then wait and look for better alternative.


I am already on an Alternative- Alliance Broadband.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 10, 2019)

back in 2007, i asked one Airtel bb manager - "its over 3 weeks since i applied, how many months you need to install it at my place or reject my application?" i was told they did not had any port free and it was running at full capacity in my area.
in the afternoon at 2pm, someone called me up n said - we are at your home, please allow us to do the wiring. i told them since only my parents are there, they are not allowed to open the door for anyone as per my orders. they pleaded a lot but i didn't relent. after i reached home  they all came around 6 and started the wiring process. after some time they all vanished. i saw them doing something here and there. later at around 10, i went out for smoke and saw the commotion was still going on. i told them to come back tomorrow. they started pleading again. when i said NO, they touched my feet and said sir we all will lose our job if your connection is not activated today. i couldn't say anything more.
they came back after some 45 minutes and the connection was activated on that day.
i asked a neighbour how is bsnl bb and he said jab chalta hai to isse badhiya kuch nahin. i said - JAB and he replied yes JAB.

in 2011 when we shifted to another area ( slightly far away from city area at that time), i asked for bsnl BB. no one called back though i was assured someone will call back.
after some time, i tried to get bsnl data card and was ready to pay for 6 or 12 months advance. the guy who was supposed to sell it didn't come. no calls were made also. when i asked him, he said you are living in new area and i am residing in old area, its too far away from my place.
i called up tata indicom and the executive was there in 30 minutes.
after few months, i called up airtel for 3g data card and the guy was there in 45 minutes.

i remember in a bsnl office someone asked a bsnl commercial officer about BB. that so-called office told him to look at the wall where everything is written.

barring 4-5 people who i have met, i have noticed that everyone in bsnl has a real big ego and a sarkari attitude. they need someone who can cane their behind only then they will understand.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 10, 2019)

vidhubhushan said:


> back in 2007, i asked one Airtel bb manager - "its over 3 weeks since i applied, how many months you need to install it at my place or reject my application?" i was told they did not had any port free and it was running at full capacity in my area.
> in the afternoon at 2pm, someone called me up n said - we are at your home, please allow us to do the wiring. i told them since only my parents are there, they are not allowed to open the door for anyone as per my orders. they pleaded a lot but i didn't relent. after i reached home  they all came around 6 and started the wiring process. after some time they all vanished. i saw them doing something here and there. later at around 10, i went out for smoke and saw the commotion was still going on. i told them to come back tomorrow. they started pleading again. when i said NO, they touched my feet and said sir we all will lose our job if your connection is not activated today. i couldn't say anything more.
> they came back after some 45 minutes and the connection was activated on that day.
> i asked a neighbour how is bsnl bb and he said jab chalta hai to isse badhiya kuch nahin. i said - JAB and he replied yes JAB.
> ...


I hope BSNL gets a new lease of life.
Thats why I also want to take a new Bharat fibre BB connection.


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2019)

vidhubhushan said:


> .
> 
> barring 4-5 people who i have met, i have noticed that everyone in bsnl has a real big ego and a sarkari attitude. *they need someone who can cane their behind* only then they will understand.



can't stop laughing


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 12, 2019)

Already about 70k  employees are onto exit through VRS scheme,may be increased to more!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wondering how could BSNL function???

Though, *contract based *staff could be created through employment and recruitment, wherein BSNL and the Govt. of India won't have to bear  excess liabilities/responsibilities of wage and staff benefits including pension. Thus less load on exchequer.

I think,Govt. is moving towards that direction.


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 12, 2019)

Their VRS target is 77,000 out of the total 1.5 lakh staff. Half of them are not needed according to BSNL's own statement.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 12, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> Their VRS target is 77,000 out of the total 1.5 lakh staff. Half of them are not needed according to BSNL's own statement.


According to media sources, VRS may touch more than 1 lakh!!!


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 12, 2019)

A lot of engineering graduates have joined BSNL in the last 10 years. Hopefully among those remaining they will gain bigger voice and are also motivated enough to function. 

Transition period is going to be hell for both remaining employees and customers.


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 12, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> VRS may touch more than 1 lakh!!!


TT says that of the total 1.5 lakh employees, only 1 lakh is eligible for VRS.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 12, 2019)

meetdilip said:


> TT says that of the total 1.5 lakh employees, only 1 lakh is eligible for VRS.


In that case, may be 50k employees are sufficient to run BSNL-MTNL(after merging)  throughout Pan India.


----------



## meetdilip (Nov 12, 2019)

Possible.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 13, 2019)

since August 2003 when I took my PostPaid connection during all these years on various visits for different work at different BSNL offices, I found only 4 BSNL employees who were interested in doing their work. rest either lied, tried to confuse me or showed indifference. so it would be better if most of these idiot bloodsuckers are out.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 13, 2019)

topgear said:


> can't stop laughing



that is what is required like private sector only then they will understand. i have very good experience of Airtel in many situations because of this.


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 13, 2019)

Railwire started carrying over unused data.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 10, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> *techenclave.com/community/attachments/leafletback-page-001-jpg.82854/


Yesterday got the call from BSNL CC regarding my Plan and adddress of where I live and they said that I will get a call from their technical team within 7 days or so.
Will they deliver on time what they say?
I want FMC 777 or FMC 1277 depedning upon the total cost inclusive of all taxes.
500GB wasnt sufficient for me at all because I have FiretV stick & a Desktop & a Laptop & 4 Mobile phones. Though I limited the usage to TV and Desktop and 2 mobile phones only for now.
JIO Fibre were calling me and asking me to take 850 or 1250 plans but I refused based on the total cost of both the plans after including all the taxes.

Now my best bet is Bharat Fibre BB only.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 18, 2019)

I am on BSNL 699 ADSL Combo plan. 

Today I got a message on my browser stating that I have exceeded FUP and as a premium customer am being offered 5 GB premium data. I have a 30 GB torrent running since yesterday and was wondering why the net was crawling today.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 23, 2020)

My BSNL ADSL modem from Dlink is not getting any power all of a sudden. Checked on different power outlet, same problem. Is it fried? What could be the problem?


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 23, 2020)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> My BSNL ADSL modem from Dlink is not getting any power all of a sudden. Checked on different power outlet, same problem. Is it fried? What could be the problem?


Check with different cable.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 24, 2020)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> My BSNL ADSL modem from Dlink is not getting any power all of a sudden. Checked on different power outlet, same problem. Is it fried? What could be the problem?


One of my earlier modems did fry. So incase what @Allu Azad suggested doesn't work it's time for a new one.


----------



## gcbeldar (Mar 26, 2020)

Is it possible to disable BSNL Broadband FUP confirmation Page. 
After completing my FUP Limit/Day download /other internet related activity will stops. I have to open a fresh brower page, then it will take to FUP Page, then have to select "Decline". Thereafter it will start working.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 26, 2020)

It is working as they intended. I got so fed up with it that today I upgraded from 5 GB CUL plan to 12 GB CUL plan. 

At least they seem to have stopped those redirected BSNL mail ads.


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2020)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> My BSNL ADSL modem from Dlink is not getting any power all of a sudden. Checked on different power outlet, same problem. Is it fried? What could be the problem?



Did you check the power brick ? Had same issue with a D-Link switch.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 9, 2020)

Friends, how do I disable or surrender BSNL telephone line(No Broadband) online???
Any Idea?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 9, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Friends, how do I disable or surrender BSNL telephone line(No Broadband) online???
> Any Idea?


No online way,also no need to surrender it as it sometimes come in handy as address proof if you don't want to give other documents like voter id as proof. After the shutdown is over just go to your local bsnl office & submit an application to downgrade/convert your bsnl connection to Sulabh plan which gives only incoming calls & cost Rs.88/month(I am using the same).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 9, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> No online way,also no need to surrender it as it sometimes come in handy as address proof if you don't want to give other documents like voter id as proof. After the shutdown is over just go to your local bsnl office & submit an application to downgrade/convert your bsnl connection to Sulabh plan which gives only incoming calls & cost Rs.88/month(I am using the same).


I am on BSNL General Plan of Rs.353/-(including GST) only. Broadband line surrendered 3 yrs ago. That is why I switched to ALLIANCE Cable Broadband,thereafter.
The Plan which I am now,has Local and STD calls FREE throughout anywhere in India UNDER any NETWORK. You only need to pay Rs.353.00 per month that's all.

BUT MOST OF THE TIME ,LINE IS AT FAULT. MEANS NO CONNECTION. THE LINE MAN COMES AND REPAIRS,but they say on *that they are not being paid for nearly a year*. They don't take any single paise from us. What they do is after 2~3 days of repair,they simply go to the distribution boxes along the streets/roads and disable the connection. I think at each repair they get some money from the BSNL office.

MY MONTHLY PAYMENT DUES FOR BSNL ARE UP TO DATE AND CLEAR.

Now BSNL  tests my patience ,my mood,my annoyance, my psychology.  Who cares!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Latest update*: The optical fiber cable of ALLIANCE has just come near to my house and stopped at a pole just a few feet from my house. Then LOCKDOWN due to Corona has started,so work is suspended.They will provide a CPE box. BUT AFTER THAT THEY WILL CONNECT TO MY ROUTER or PC through RJ-45 cable only. No new modem( based for FTTH). Charging a one time deposit of Rs.1500.00


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 9, 2020)

Change bsnl plan to Sulabh Rs.88 one & treat line as dead(I am doing the same) & think of it as a small monthly fee for some ID keeping.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 9, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Change bsnl plan to Sulabh Rs.88 one & treat line as dead(I am doing the same) & think of it as a small monthly fee for some ID keeping.


Online link for changing,Please...
The BSNL selfcare portal does not work now...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 9, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Online link for changing,Please...
> The BSNL selfcare portal does not work now...


Unfortunately, no online procedure for changing plans even in normal times. That is why I said to wait for shutdown to end.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 9, 2020)

BSNL CUSTOMER CARE

This is a complete sh!t zone.
You can't change anything,though I had lodged a complaint.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 9, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> BSNL CUSTOMER CARE
> 
> This is a complete sh!t zone.
> You can't change anything,though I had lodged a complaint.


Any plan change in BSNL broadband/landline need to be done by submitting a signed paper application by personally vising the local bsnl office.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 9, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> BSNL CUSTOMER CARE
> 
> This is a complete sh!t zone.
> You can't change anything,though I had lodged a complaint.


I have successfully changed my plan there from 5 GB CUL to 12 GB CUL. 

The user interface is not at all intuitive and there are many levels to clear but it is doable. 

Is your account created there yet?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 10, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> *techenclave.com/community/attachments/leafletback-page-001-jpg.82854/


If Bharat Fibre is implemented in all telecom circles as it is advertised then we would not have the need for private players to loot us.

But for some reason ACT is offering unlimited DL/UL since last month to all its subscribers.

I think this is a good move on its part.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 10, 2020)

Then again, BSNL is shit for gamers & not as reliable as reputed player like ACT. For normal users those plans are surely good, esp for those who want cheap plans.

BTW how to check data usage in BSNL?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> If Bharat Fibre is implemented in all telecom circles as it is advertised then we would not have the need for private players to loot us.





omega44-xt said:


> For normal users those plans are surely good, esp for those who want cheap plans.



In Delhi-NCR one can get 50mbps UL with no fup for 500/month in many areas.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 10, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> I have successfully changed my plan there from 5 GB CUL to 12 GB CUL.
> 
> The user interface is not at all intuitive and there are many levels to clear but it is doable.
> 
> Is your account created there yet?


Of course,Yes....
But if you please guide me a little...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 10, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> I have successfully changed my plan there from 5 GB CUL to 12 GB CUL.


When was this,also I don't think it is possible to change broadband plan to non-broadband plan online(which is the case here).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 10, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> When was this,also I don't think it is possible to change broadband plan to non-broadband plan online(which is the case here).


I am only on voice plan.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 10, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> When was this,also I don't think it is possible to change broadband plan to non-broadband plan online(which is the case here).


I did it on 23th last month. This month's bill was for 23 days per 5GB CUL plan and remaining days at 12 GB CUL plan. 

The other point about changing from boadband to non-broadband needs to be verified.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 11, 2020)

Actually I want to change my Voice Plan under BSNL as,

*Old Plan* : VALUE ALL CUL

                  To

*New Plan* : LL-SULABH 99 CTD (as advised by friend @whitestar_999 )

But Friend @whitestar_999 , what @sling-shot  commented is true.
It's a bit intimidating at first. After logging in successfully in CC portal of BSNL,we won't find anywhere or any link for modification of Plans.
It is only when you click onto the ACCOUNT NUMBER of your BSNL landline number, you are opened to a page that consists of all types of modifications,subscription fee modifications,etc,.etc........

I successfully am going on through the modification links,for change of my plan,but at the last page there was a pretty delay and ultimately showing a Gateway error on to that page,rendering un-modification of the plan.

Simply put,there are procedures online for modification but we are unable to do that.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 11, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Actually I want to change my Voice Plan under BSNL as,
> 
> *Old Plan* : VALUE ALL CUL
> 
> ...


Even if you manage to submit the change in portal it is better to go to BSNL office in person. Once I made a plan change online and waited for a month with no result. When I called and asked local BSNL, I was told to come in person.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 11, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Simply put,there are procedures online for modification but we are unable to do that.





jackal_79 said:


> Even if you manage to submit the change in portal it is better to go to BSNL office in person. Once I made a plan change online and waited for a month with no result. When I called and asked local BSNL, I was told to come in person.



Change in broadband plans was always there online but I never saw anyone successfully completing their plan change from broadband to non-broadband/voice only plan without visiting bsnl office at least once even if they completed all formalities online for plan change. That is why in my opinion it is irrelevant whether online procedure was successful or not because when you are going to visit bsnl office anyway then better submit the plan change application at that time only.


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 11, 2020)

They have changed the self-care portal recently. 

I got confirmation through SMS immediately about my request being accepted and being provisioned about 1 hour later. 

This month's bill also states it clearly. 

Only doubt is regarding voice plan.


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> If Bharat Fibre is implemented in all telecom circles as it is advertised then we would not have the need for private players to loot us.
> 
> But for some reason ACT is offering unlimited DL/UL since last month to all its subscribers.
> 
> ...



Did not get how private players are looting us but not BSNL ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 12, 2020)

topgear said:


> Did not get how private players are looting us but not BSNL ?


Comparing the 1045 plan to ACT BLR's 1049 plan, ACT provides 100Mbps for 450GB but post FUP speed is 1Mbps, which is terrible. But smaller private providers surely have more competitive plans but their service area is limited. In BLR, I couldn't get Nuron, BBNL or Metronet in my area. Hathway, ACT & airtel were my only options & had to choose ACT (airtel's response was slow but plans were better).


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Comparing the 1045 plan to ACT BLR's 1049 plan, ACT provides 100Mbps for 450GB but post FUP speed is 1Mbps, which is terrible. But smaller private providers surely have more competitive plans but their service area is limited. In BLR, I couldn't get Nuron, BBNL or Metronet in my area. Hathway, ACT & airtel were my only options & had to choose ACT (airtel's response was slow but plans were better).



okay, got the point.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 12, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Change in broadband plans was always there online* but I never saw anyone successfully completing their plan change from broadband to non-broadband/voice only plan without visiting bsnl office at least once even *if they completed all formalities online for plan change. That is why in my opinion it is irrelevant whether online procedure was successful or not because when you are going to visit bsnl office anyway then better submit the plan change application at that time only.


Friend,you seem to be misinterpreting or misunderstanding my point.

****I WENT TO MY LOCAL BSNL OFFICE AT DUM DUM ,ABOUT 3 YEARS AGO AND CANCELLED MY BROADBAND PLAN BY SUBMITTING A FORM AS PER BSNL'S FORMAT,GIVEN BY THEIR OFFICE.*
*I WAS WITH THE "VALUE ALL CUL" VOICE ONLY PLAN SINCE THAT TIME.*
*ONLY VOICE,NO BROADBAND SINCE 2017. *

Now as per your suggestions I wanted to change my existing voice Plan to* LL-SULABH 99 CTD *Voice only Plan. Hope you got my point.
That's all.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 12, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Friend,you seem to be misinterpreting or misunderstanding my point.
> 
> ****I WENT TO MY LOCAL BSNL OFFICE AT DUM DUM ,ABOUT 3 YEARS AGO AND CANCELLED MY BROADBAND PLAN BY SUBMITTING A FORM AS PER BSNL'S FORMAT,GIVEN BY THEIR OFFICE.*
> *I WAS WITH THE "VALUE ALL CUL" VOICE ONLY PLAN SINCE THAT TIME.*
> ...


I understand, it is just my opinion that bsnl portal allows completely online plan change for broadband plans only but not for voice only plans or broadband to voice only plans. You can always try though because I may be wrong.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 12, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I understand, it is just my opinion that bsnl portal allows completely online plan change for broadband plans only but not for voice only plans or broadband to voice only plans. You can always try though because I may be wrong.


No hard feelings bro.and nothing personal about it,bro.
For your knowledge in Computers as a whole,particularly in *Networking* I always Honour You.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 12, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> No hard feelings bro.and nothing personal about it,bro.
> For your knowledge in Computers as a whole,particularly in *Networking* I always Honour You.


 No need friend, I was just explaining to clear your doubts.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 13, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I understand, it is just my opinion that* bsnl portal *allows completely online plan change for broadband plans only but not for voice only plans or broadband to voice only plans. You can always try though because I may be wrong.


What's the link for that? I didn't see any option to change BB plans last time I checked it for my parent's connection.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 13, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> What's the link for that? I didn't see any option to change BB plans last time I checked it for my parent's connection.





kg11sgbg said:


> Actually I want to change my Voice Plan under BSNL as,
> 
> *Old Plan* : VALUE ALL CUL
> 
> ...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 13, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> What's the link for that? I didn't see any option to change BB plans last time I checked it for my parent's connection.


You need to click on the *Billing Account number *of your BSNL connection in the first page of the portal.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 14, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> You need to click on the *Billing Account number *of your BSNL connection in the first page of the portal.


I was using this link to pay bills: Landline | BSNL Portal

Didn't know existence of selfcare.bsnl.co.in


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 14, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> I was using this link to pay bills: Landline | BSNL Portal
> 
> Didn't know existence of selfcare.bsnl.co.in


Sadly selfcare doesn't take my request for BB plan change. Would have to visit BSNL office it seems.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 14, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Sadly selfcare doesn't take my request for BB plan change. Would have to visit BSNL office it seems.


Same thing occured to me.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 14, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> I was using this link to pay bills: Landline | BSNL Portal
> 
> Didn't know existence of selfcare.bsnl.co.in


Use this BSNL CUSTOMER CARE

After logging in, the first page will show you your Billing Account number at the middle of the page. You've to click upon that number.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 15, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Friends, how do I disable or surrender BSNL telephone line(No Broadband) online???
> Any Idea?



I also want to disconnect my BSNL connection as my ADSL modem seems fried since last month and due to the current lockdown, it is impossible to get it repaired or get a new one. I am on Rs.845 plan for voice and broadband but unable to use it since last march. But they have sent the bill for March and now April and I have to pay the April bill now. I already paid the march bill. I have to pay Rs.1038 per month (including GST) without able to use any of the services. It is a unique situation for me in this current condition. BSNL portal does not have any option to disconnect the connection or change to lower voice plan. What can I do? 

With the lockdown till at least May, I will have to pay the bill for May also if I dont disconnect now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2020)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> I also want to disconnect my BSNL connection as my ADSL modem seems fried since last month and due to the current lockdown, it is impossible to get it repaired or get a new one. I am on Rs.845 plan for voice and broadband but unable to use it since last march. But they have sent the bill for March and now April and I have to pay the April bill now. I already paid the march bill. I have to pay Rs.1038 per month (including GST) without able to use any of the services. It is a unique situation for me in this current condition. BSNL portal does not have any option to disconnect the connection or change to lower voice plan. What can I do?
> 
> With the lockdown till at least May, I will have to pay the bill for May also if I dont disconnect now.


BSNL has a provision where they will reduce/refund the bill if service is not working for more than 3 days continuously. 
*www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/about_us/company/citizen_charter.html


> Right to get the rebate of rental in case of continuous disruption of service for more than 3 days.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 15, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Use this BSNL CUSTOMER CARE
> 
> After logging in, the first page will show you your Billing Account number at the middle of the page. You've to click upon that number.


A visit to the office took care of the plan change. It reset my usage counter for the month as well, not sure what my bill will be though. They said I won't be charged extra for plan change, but with BSNL, you never know.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> A visit to the office took care of the plan change. It reset my usage counter for the month as well, not sure what my bill will be though. They said I won't be charged extra for plan change, but with BSNL, you never know.


You visited office before shutdown,right?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 16, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> You visited office before shutdown,right?


No, yesterday. BSNL office was open during the entire lockdown with very few people working, from what I know. It is essential service.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 16, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> No, yesterday. BSNL office was open during the entire lockdown with very few people working, from what I know. It is essential service.


Yeah the internet related services were classified as essential services just like banks but I thought like banks they are also only doing limited tasks so thought maybe plan changes are also on hold.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 26, 2020)

BSNL new broadband plans 
*drive.google.com/file/d/1tsNF0XKS-als1xVG2EDYc4t59GifH3RU/view


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 26, 2020)

Why don't they give truely unlimited plans?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 26, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Why don't they give truely unlimited plans?


Airtel & jio's unlimited plans have 3.3TB limit as well. It is much better than earlier per day data shit that BSNL was doing.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 26, 2020)

This seems to be a fair limit anyway.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 27, 2020)

bsnl fibre connection is not available in all areas,i am still on bsnl due to the lack of other broadband providers in my area and still get measly ~200 Kb/s download speeds in this day and age when even mobile service providers offer speeds in excess of 1 MB/S.

Rather than introducing all the high speed plans on their premium fibre service,they should start offering them to their regular ADSL users as well,otherwise people like me who are tired of their pathetically slow speeds will end up getting rid of bsnl soon.

Can fibre connections be taken on regular telephone lines or do we need special optical fibre cables to use this type of connection?


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 27, 2020)

It is end of the road for regular lanline telephones. It would be fiber all the way in future. Even land phone is provided using fiber for these plans. 

Maintaining regular copper cables for ADSL is expensive and the technology is already at its limit regarding speeds.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 30, 2020)

I gave up my BSNL ADSL connection few months ago and shifted to Local Fiber o. The BSNL connection used to frequently go down and unstable when working. Making it impossible to use for working from home. The BSNL support had become outright pathetic. Many staff took VRS. So the usual faces left and replacement were inadequate and incompetent.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 30, 2020)

Feel really sorry for those guys,who are bound to use BSNL only as their Broadband Network connection,due to location or absence of other ISP players in their region.

Sometimes I feel,BSNL will be no more in India as an organization. In the very near bleak future..................................................


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 30, 2020)

kg11sgbg said:


> Feel really sorry for those guys,who are bound to use BSNL only as their Broadband Network connection,due to location or absence of other ISP players in their region.
> 
> Sometimes I feel,BSNL will be no more in India as an organization. In the very near bleak future..................................................


Someone has to do the job of BSNL or govt should force private players to establish nationwide fibre connectivity for last mile internet connectivity (like that's gonna happen when I don't even have fibre for airtel in my area in Bangalore).


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2021)

Few times a year my internet would experience frequent disconnection, many a times it correlates with rain/heavy wind (not that everytime it rains I have this issue, just that it happens around the same time mostly. Don't remember experiencing this issue any other times). One of the thing I check is looking for CRC errors, usually it raises to 65000+ errors either or both down/up stream. Sometimes it clears on it's own sometimes, they have to make a multiple visit over few weeks to fix it. Despite after facing it this many times, I don't know the actual reason for the trouble, and even they don't know for sure. Only if we had known, we can go there straight and fix it.

Couple of weeks back it rained, and the issue popped up, booked a complaint. Next day I was told they will come and check, no one showed up. Later in the evening, they called and asked how is it and I said it's still the same. Probably the guy who called me thought that someone showed here and fixed it. After a week I was still experiencing, so booked again (looks like the previous complaint was closed without any action). Next day they called and said they will come to check, at the time of their visit it was working. So they just unplugged and replugged the cables, and asked to call them when there is a issue and they can't do a lot right now as it is working. Now I don't know if BSNL don't have enough man power or hired someone who don't know how to fix things (after the last year bulk VRS thing). 

It's still the same, so booked again two days later and this time JTO called and enquired about modem and said it could be your modem as it's over 3yrs old. I don't know if they tried anything in the last 10 days to fix it before turning the table and say it could be modem. I didn't want to lose my temper, I agreed and I was given his phone number to contact. Later that evening, I borrowed ex-BSNL subscriber's modem (they moved to fiber) to check. That night internet gone disconnected and never came back.

Next day I reported this, they are still saying it could be the modem. Both data and link lights are not lit, modem page 192.168.1.1 shows it's down. Could it still be the modem? I don't know. After explaining that even with the alternate modem, it's the same. Finally, they said they are sending someone and as usual no one showed up till evening. So called him, since he asked me to call his number I didn't book a complaint this time. It was busy and I waited for about 15 minutes and called again, didn't pickup. Few days back the guy showed up said, if there is issue book the complaint and we will come and check. Don't call exchange or us, as we could be busy and forget. Remembered that I booked the complaint. A while later JTO called and asked what's the issue (as if I haven't explained it in the last 10 days or so) and said "let me see if anyone is around". Called me again within few minutes to know the exact location of my place and no one showed till the end of the office hours. 

Now I am thinking of closing this service and move to fiber. Don't know what kinda new troubles is waiting for me there. I have been hesitating to move to fiber solely because of initial fee/charges and deposits. First I don't know who have fiber in my place. When I asked BSNL few months back, they said there is no fiber in my place. I asked one of the BSNL guy today, he is not sure as they have outsourced this to local vendor and asked to check with him. When I contacted him, he is also not sure and have to check with the cable guys as they are the ones who work @ ground level. For sure they have lines 250-300m from my place (3 streets away), don't know if they can bring the line to my place. Despite that he explained the plans and fees/charges and after hearing that I feel like I should drop the idea of moving to fiber as the initial costs+first month bill alone costs me a over year worth of broadband rental. None of the offers running currently would be applicable for me and they won't give base plan. 

Not sure about Airtel, they have posters about 300m from my place. I called, but he is not sure if they can give line. But the prices are much better than BSNL. But there is no clarity in few things, he said there is no deposit and it's a postpaid plan. But still asking me to pay the first month rent in advance. When I asked him, "so that one month rent is deposit, right?", he says no. Okay, is it prepaid like in Jio, again he says no. Then what it is??? I don't know if he screwed up explaining or I am too dumb to understand it. If it's not prepaid, and if it's not deposit, then why I have to pay it?

Don't like Jio as I have first hand experience with their Jio Phone. Substandard product, pathetic customer service. Don't know if they have fiber in my place.

Sorry for the long post...


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 4, 2021)

Like you i was also fed up with BSNL's substandard service and so i quit using BSNL and moved to mobile internet (4g). Although its not a truly unlimited connection it still gives a lot better and stabler connectivity experience as compared to bsnl's worthless dataone broadband service-speeds are faster too,the last time i had bsnl it gave a paltry download speed of 200 kbps-yes 200 kbps in this day and age when even low end mobile service providers offer speeds of upto 1 MBps or more!!

Also i had their unlimited combo package and had to spend around 800-900 Rs per month on phone bills.And despite the fact that my connection often broke down and i was without internet for over 2 weeks at a stretch at times,they offered me no refunds, nor did they adjust the phone bill accordingly(even after writing to their local head office several times) and i had to pay the entire bill amount even during those situations.

So i was sick and tired of using bsnl and had no choice but to stop using it!

ps unfortunately no other reliable bb provider is available in our area (i am from south 24 pgs in west bengal) ,including airtel,tata,jio fiber etc.Cable is available,but their service is just as pathetic as bsnl's,if not worse.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 4, 2021)

What are your neighbours experience with Jio and airtel? See with fiber, you may too experience some problems. In my case, in past 6months, Someone cut my fiber wire 3 times at different locations, 6 times the service was down from backend. Sometimes i had to wait 6-7 days as the fiber cable required special tool and technician to join and either he was not available or the machine was not working. this was experience with Local Fiber provider. Now its my last week of local fiber and i am switching to jiofiber as it has proper wiring in my area (underground, with proper protection ) and the service quality is high with only 1 down time in the one year that too because some stupid dug the wrong side of road and damaged the line. I would have switched to jiofiber long back, but i had bought 6month pack. 

i was using connect dsl in my hometown. That was the worse in my opinion, it was down most of the time, like 12 out of 30 days. But now airtel dsl is there so i will switch to that.

so again it depends in the service in your area.

also, try to avoid 6month pack, first test it and then switch.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 5, 2021)

Really wish these fiber charges are refundable. Pathetic speed with constant speed drop with fiber


----------



## nac (Jun 5, 2021)

When I asked about port reset (as I didn't even get link (DSL)), I was told it's old tech and no one is resetting port now. After checking it now they are saying they have to check the port and as no one is in the exchange right now I will have to wait. Wonderful


----------



## $hadow (Jun 5, 2021)

nac said:


> When I asked about port reset (as I didn't even get link (DSL)), I was told it's old tech and no one is resetting port now. After checking it now they are saying they have to check the port and as no one is in the exchange right now I will have to wait. Wonderful


These ONTs are mainly useless.
You can't use anything else due to the so called proprietary port necessity since it is "more secure" from BSNL pov


----------



## nac (Jun 5, 2021)

$hadow said:


> These ONTs are mainly useless. You can't use anything else due to the so called proprietary port necessity since it is "more secure" from BSNL pov


By the way, I am using telephone line broadband. Yet to switch to fiber.

As usual they close the case even before fixing it but this time I received a messge saying that the case is fixed. So went to the exchange, asked to check the port and waited for about 45 minutes. After trying for over half an hour, he said go home and he will change port. I come home and see the DSL line is stable now. But no data and phone keeps making beeping sound as soon as I take the receiver. Waited for few hours and still the same, called the exchange and was told it will take time and expect to get connection tomorrow morning. I said it's Sunday tomorrow, but he says no issues I will get it. Let's hope.


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2021)

nac said:


> By the way, I am using telephone line broadband. Yet to switch to fiber.
> 
> As usual they close the case even before fixing it but this time I received a messge saying that the case is fixed. So went to the exchange, asked to check the port and waited for about 45 minutes. After trying for over half an hour, he said go home and he will change port. I come home and see the DSL line is stable now. But no data and phone keeps making beeping sound as soon as I take the receiver. Waited for few hours and still the same, called the exchange and was told it will take time and expect to get connection tomorrow morning. I said it's Sunday tomorrow, but he says no issues I will get it. Let's hope.



So the connection is back by now or not ?

one more sufferer of BSNL here and like @quicky008 using mobile data right now only. So you can try that but first make sure which operators 4g is giving best speed in your area.

BTW, one intesring and rather odd and wonderful thing happened with one of my BSNL 3G connection ... I was on 1GB/Day plan and getting Unlimited data  @ 700-1100 KB/s ... The party may be ended starting from last day as I was only able to use 2GB+. Don't know how this happened but the party started from jan 21


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2021)

^ No, it's still down 

Only mobile connection I have is again BSNL and I am still using a feature phone. So I have to use my USB dongle (3G) to use internet which I am using right now. It's not good enough for my use case, it's slow. Once in a while it will spike to 1mbps, and that's only when Windows related things like update I will get that speed. Other than that I get about 100/200kbps, even when I try youtube, it will keep buffering and won't cross 100/200kbps. I don't know how is BSNL 4G in my area, have to ask around. But if I have to go that route, I have to shell out at least about 2k to get 4G dongle. New Airtel Fiber connection costs about the same


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 6, 2021)

Earlier i was using jio 4g but now i have switched to vodafone 4g as they are offering night unlimited plans on their data+voice packages worth Rs 249 and 299.During daytime the speeds stay between 1-1.5 MBps and sometimes drops to 400-500 kbps depending on network conditions but at night time,esp. after 1 pm it gives good speeds ranging from 2 MBps and all the way upto 4 MBps.


Its still a lot better than that disgusting BSNL broadband.BSNL's employees are corrupt and demand huge sums of money even for fixing basic problems (which they are supposed to do for free).Once i had to pay someone Rs 2000 to fix a severed telephone cable-he didn't even replace the cable but joined the 2 broken ends by tying them with each other! Needless to say,that thing barely lasted a week and broke down again-and this time he demanded around Rs 1000 to come and fix the same problem!

Their  local office appears to be on some kind of an everlasting strike and whenever i called them up and asked their manager to send a technician to check for faults in my telephone line he said with a markedly rustic accent that its not possible as no employees are coming to work because of their ongoing strike and they have said if anybody dares to work in these circumstances they will beat him to death in front of everyone! That's why i had to pay some local bsnl employees to come and fix problems which they ought to have done for free,as no one ever bothers to come from the local exchange-and those people make a killing in this situation by charging an arm or a leg even for fixing extremely basic issues.

Also like nac,they always closed cases even without fixing the problem.And whenever there is heavy rainfall their entire office gets flooded and telephones stop working for over a week or even longer.

I happen to know some employees of bsnl who have been serving as managers/officers in various exchanges of west bengal.Many of them are rumoured not to even have a legit graduate degree and have allegedly procured fake certificates from dodgy universities of Bihar/bengal etc.

I wonder how these worthless and incompetent people with fake degrees managed to get selected for such important posts-perhaps through their contacts in political parties or bsnl itself!

No wonder this organization is in such a horrible state today-its only a few steps away from completely falling apart.


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2021)

I have been using BSNL for about a decade now, and never seen anyone asking for money to fix the problem.

Don't remember if there was a time the internet was down this long before. To give the benefit of doubt, not much man power after bulk VRS and due to lockdown, not everyone is working. Only if they had listened what I was saying when I said it's totally down, they would've checked my line @ exchange level and proceeded from there to find where the fault was.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 6, 2021)

BSNL really suckssss...Literally it is finished...A dying organisation...


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 6, 2021)

@nac:Maybe the employees of bsnl are not that much unscrupulous in your region.Contrary to your experiences however when i was on bsnl,i experienced downtimes with my internet connection frequently,sometimes for as long as one entire month! (i am not bluffing). It took several frustrating tries to get the connection working,including multiple phone calls to the local exchange,sending emails to their kolkata head office and so on,and sometimes even that yielded no results whatsoever.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 7, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> @nac:Maybe the employees of bsnl are not that much unscrupulous in your region.Contrary to your experiences however when i was on bsnl,i experienced downtimes with my internet connection frequently,sometimes for as long as one entire month! (i am not bluffing). It took several frustrating tries to get the connection working,including multiple phone calls to the local exchange,sending emails to their kolkata head office and so on,and sometimes even that yielded no results whatsoever.


That's it.


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2021)

Looks like everyone took off today, exchange is locked. Visited in person twice already, once around 11am and once around 1400hrs. 

I guess it's no point in waiting for them anymore. Asked few people, they are few streets away and suggesting Jio and find it okay. Yeah, they are using Jio Fiber. Will decide end of the day or tomorrow and move to fiber.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 7, 2021)

@nac: are you from west bengal?I had very similar experiences with the telephone exchange existing at our place-so i quit finally out of sheer frustration.


----------



## nac (Jun 8, 2021)

No man, I am from Tamilnadu.

One of the people I asked gave Jio local guy's number, contacted him. Looks like he has given connection in our area and he can give connection within few hours if I confirm booking. Something I want is quick, would love to hear if this had come from Airtel. Just wrestling if have to other's word about Jio or my personal take. Gotta decide, and decide quick.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 8, 2021)

^BSNL is very consistent in their service across all states of India.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 8, 2021)

^ i agree after using their postpaid connection since 2003


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 8, 2021)

I was in BSNL Landline(General Plan) + BroadBand(RJ-45) connection since 1988 , Broadband connection from 2004(512kbps ,1Mbps,2Mbps,....10Mbps)--->>TILL 2014...

In those days customer care used to listen,send line man for physical repairs,etc.

Nowadays, BSNL is just a NAME to be relegated to the Museum/Archives...


----------



## nac (Jun 8, 2021)

From booking to installation, it took less than 2hrs for Jio to bring connection @ my place. 

And surrendered my BSNL connection.


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2021)

nac said:


> ^ No, it's still down
> 
> Only mobile connection I have is again BSNL and I am still using a feature phone. So I have to use my USB dongle (3G) to use internet which I am using right now. It's not good enough for my use case, it's slow. Once in a while it will spike to 1mbps, and that's only when Windows related things like update I will get that speed. Other than that I get about 100/200kbps, even when I try youtube, it will keep buffering and won't cross 100/200kbps. I don't know how is BSNL 4G in my area, have to ask around. But if I have to go that route, I have to shell out at least about 2k to get 4G dongle. New Airtel Fiber connection costs about the same



In such case taking fiber makes more sense.

My bad : did not see you took Jio fiber. Anyway, congrats for your new connection and more importantly ditching BSNL wired line. Thread ttile shall be changed to " Post all your BSNL Broadband Related Nightmares Here " ... can't think of any thing better


----------

